# Anyone TTC#2 and wanting to chat



## sjbno1

TTC#2 and enjoy some friendly chat :) come say hello


----------



## Stef

Hello, I'm Stef, 24 and TTC number 2. I have a wonderful 2 year old daughter who will be 3 next month.

Baby dust to us all.

Looking forward to having some buddies along my TTC journey! :flower:

xx


----------



## tryng4another

hi ladies.im 21, been married for 2years now.i also have a little girl who will be 2 in 2weeks.we have now decided to try for another.good luck to every1 on ttc #2.

xx


----------



## ncmommy

:hi:

We have a 3 year old daughter and have been TTC #2 for some time now but have had 3 mcs since. I am 7DPO and hoping to get my BFP and sticky bean...that's all I want for Christmas!!!!

:dust: to all!


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls :wave: looking forward to chatting and getting to know you all :D 

just wondered how long it took you to ttc #1 - for us it was 11months so i'm intrigued to see if my body will be faster this time with my new relaxed approach lol (que me going bonkers soon though) LOL

awww ncmommy - i'm sorry to hear of your losses - that must be so hard :hugs: we'll all get our sticky BFPs soon i'm sure :D


----------



## honey08

it took us 8mth with morgan after a mmc and thinking i cud never concieve ( was with 2 different ex for 2-3yr n nothing ) 

ttc since april ,mc at 5wk in july :cry: still ttc2 xx , im out this mth cos my temps dropped , af due either 2mro/wed x


----------



## Stef

Took 4 months to TTC number 1 after MC. I have a feeling its going to be much harder this time round given that I havent had a period since 11 September so ive no idea where I am with my body.:cry:

Any one else know what CD they are on??

xx


----------



## honey08

stef are u bf ? that wud drive me crazy :hugs:


----------



## Stef

No.

I dont know why its happening. Ive never been irregular before. :shrug:

My cycles are usually 28 days give or take a couple of days.

Im not sure if i ovulated last week, there was a change in CM (TMI) :blush: but there been that much change in these last couple of months i just have no idea. Ive pretty much ruled this cycle out as we havent really been trying all that much because of all thats going on. 

xx


----------



## honey08

i wud go to ur docs ?and explain to him etc, start charting doing cheapie opk everyday ? or cant u b bothered :lol: not sre wot eles to say x


----------



## ncmommy

It took us a year to concieve our daughter. Was given clomid to start on CD3 and AF never showed....go figure. I think back then I really did not understand about Oing and timing and all that good stuff. Now, I know and have not had problems getting pregnant, just staying pregnant.

Stef- I would try OPKs and see what is going on.


----------



## Stef

I went to the drs at the start of the month, i first of all had a water sample sent to the hospital which obv came back negative. The dr I saw didnt seem interested so I booked a second appointment with another Dr.

The 2nd Dr I saw suspected it may have been caused by hormone imbalance, (I have an under-active thyroid so sometimes out to sync). He arranged for me to have blood tests. 

On my third visit to the Dr for blood results they also came back normal. he advised me to wait 3 months and go back and he would prescribe me clomid if still having problems and my cycles havent got back to normal. he acknowledges I have quite abit of anxiety around the issue so has said if its starting to affect me too much to go back before.

Its killing me really not knowing where I am but I have put trust in that Dr (he always seems pretty good when I DD or DH has seen him) so im trying my best just to get on with it and try keep myself busy and hold off for the 3 months.

I dont know how long I can go, its affecting my moods and i just feel like giving up some days. Im going to wait until the new year and hoping that arranging DD's birthday party and celebrating Christmas and New year will keep me busy but if im not back to normal by then im plaiining on going back at the start of January.

I dont chart, im trying not to become too obsessed. How about you? Do you chart use OPKs etc? xx


----------



## ncmommy

Stef-so sorry you are going through that, it sounds exhausting! I'm sure the holidays will keep you busy and your little girl too! This is such a fun time of the year and it stinks worrying about TTC.

I don't chart cause I don't wake up at the same time every morning and I normally don't sleep more than 2-3 hours uninterrupted....I am a very very lite sleeper. 

This cycle I used OPKs for the first time. I also used preseed and softcups. Can't you tell I really want my BFP? :)


----------



## tinkerbelle2

hi, nice to meet you, I'm becky, I'm 26, with a 18month old little girl, we are trying for number 2, and are really excited, but have been told 2-3 yrs is the worst age gap!! Oh dear!! My Af is still a bit all over the place, but I am doing the deed every other day so fingers crossed something will happen!


----------



## Angel_Eyes

Hi 

I am also TTC with my second but findiing it difficult, my cycles range fron 25 days to 35 days so i never have a clue when i am ovulating! I have booked an appointment with the DR for this Friday so fingers crossed

good luck to you all


----------



## angi120

*Hey im trying to concieve baby #2 i fell after 2 cycles with my daughter aimee she is one next week, my partner and i started trying for #2 in august i fell the first time trying but lost the baby at 6 weeks, i am on my 3rd cycle since the miscarriage and hoping i wil get my positive on the 17th december!!*


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: I'm Natalie ttc #2. My son is 2 it only took 2 cycles to get pregnant with him. 1st cycle ended in mc. Have a feeling its going to take a lot longer this time as i never had a withdrawal bleed when i finished the pill so i've no idea where the heck i'm at.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

sorry to hear those of you who have angels :( 
Heres hoping your next ones will be sticky beans,
I do chart, but to be frank, I get bored and frustrated with it!!!


----------



## dudesmum

Hi ladies,

I'm Jo, ttc no2... I have a beautiful little boy who is coming up to 5 and a half and I think he would be a wonderful big brother O:)

I think its a great idea to have a thread for those of us ttc no 2.. i'm currently on CD2 so just about to start trying for the 4th month.. I didn't know how difficult it could be, only now do I realise how amazing it was that I managed to conceive my son whilst on the pill and not even trying.

Looking forward to talking to you all 

Jo 
x


----------



## Sambles

:wave: Hi I'm TTC # 2 as well. I have a son who is 13 months and it took us 4 cycles to conceive him. We are on the second cycle of TTC, had a MC last month so not sure what CD I'm on. I'm using OPKs but I've got slight PCOS so my cycles can be irregular.

Looking forward to chatting to you all x


----------



## hope4bump

hi, we are also trying to conceive #2, my little girl is 20 months  i struggle with irregular cycles, and i try to temp, but they are all over the place... this is my first month of using the clearblue fertility monitor, currently on cd9... :dust: to all of us xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi hope4bump. I know how you feel about having irregular cycles, it makes things really hard. I used the CBFM when I conceived DS and thought it was brilliant but because my cycles have been so long and irregular since having him, I can't use it at the moment so just sticking to OPKs


----------



## hope4bump

Sambles said:


> Hi hope4bump. I know how you feel about having irregular cycles, it makes things really hard. I used the CBFM when I conceived DS and thought it was brilliant but because my cycles have been so long and irregular since having him, I can't use it at the moment so just sticking to OPKs

how long are your cycles now? i am hoping for a nice strong ovulation and for the eggy to be caught by the fastest little spermy. lol.

i know, these irregular cycles are driving me crazy! nevermind WHEN i ovulate, more like IF i ovulate.... fx for you though


----------



## Sambles

Well my last cycle was 53 days but the one before that was 40. I had irregular cycles when TTC DS but I took Agnus Castus and that regulated my cycles to 35 days so I might start taking that again. 
I know I ovulated last month because I had a positive OPK for 3 days but it ended in an early MC so I'm keeping everything crossed that I ovulate in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* Im Kerri 23yrs old and Ttc #2. My little boy Tyler is 2 (3 in feb) and i would love nothing more than a baby brother or sister for him. Trying to stay as calm about it all as i can, not charting or using OPK's yet. Would Love to chat with some other ttc'ers x
 to all who are ttc & hope we all get our  and sticky bean  soon!! x​*


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> * Im Kerri 23yrs old and Ttc #2. My little boy Tyler is 2 (3 in feb) and i would love nothing more than a baby brother or sister for him. Trying to stay as calm about it all as i can, not charting or using OPK's yet. Would Love to chat with some other ttc'ers x
> to all who are ttc & hope we all get our  and sticky bean  soon!! x​*

your avatar is so cute, I am guessing that is Tyler! Good luck with ttc x


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Can I ask, do any of your family members know you are ttc2? We are torn whether to say anything or not, we are expected to have a second, but feel its personal to us the actual time of trying!!


----------



## ncmommy

So sorry for all those you have lost their little ones :hugs:.

Anybody around 8DPO?

I think I am having a few pregnancy symptoms but am trying not to read too much into it. This is our 2nd cycle TTC since I have had my recurrent mc testing.

Lots of dust to all!


----------



## Sambles

The only person I have told is my best friend because I don't want people to keep asking if I've had any luck yet. I know they will mean well but I think it would just add more pressure and get on my nerves


----------



## x-TyMa-x

tinkerbelle2 said:


> Can I ask, do any of your family members know you are ttc2? We are torn whether to say anything or not, we are expected to have a second, but feel its personal to us the actual time of trying!!

*It is personal, We havnt told anyone really, I have mentioned it to my mum that we were "thinking" of trying for another but i havent actually confirmed we are ttc.....x

and yeh hunni thats my little monkey Tyler  x*


----------



## ncmommy

Well, I am sure people assume we are....most people know about our first loss but not about the others. Since my trouble I have learned to NEVER ask people with none or one child if they are TTC. I know how much it hurts everytime I am at the park or at DD's preschool and others mom say...you only have one.....do you want more....are you trying.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Sambles said:


> The only person I have told is my best friend because I don't want people to keep asking if I've had any luck yet. I know they will mean well but I think it would just add more pressure and get on my nerves

Yes, I can understand this! We have been asked but we just shy away from the question and change the subject! I feel like I would be letting parents down, if say 6 or 7 months down the line nothing had happened!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

No we haven't told anybody yet. They'll know when something happens. Don't think i could cope with the questions every month if things didn't go to plan.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*This is how i feel too, people asking questions etc would do my head in too, so for now i think it will be kept between Me, OH & The Lovely ppl on bnb *​


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *This is how i feel too, people asking questions etc would do my head in too, so for now i think it will be kept between Me, OH & The Lovely ppl on bnb *​

Yes i don't mind the ones here asking me questions :rofl: they are the ones that keep me sane.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

HaHa Same!! Thankgod For bnb Or The World Would Be Full Of Loopy Ladies!! :loopy: lol


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies - omg what a day I have had! got well and truly stuck today! a 20min journey took 4hrs!! but i'm pleased to say Izzie was fab :D and didnt cry once :) good 'ol snow!

Anyway this thread has been busy whilst i've been gone :) glad to see theres some more girls ttc #2 :D 

nc mommy - what symtoms have you got :D 

I have no idea what CD I am - must chart it when i next get AF :D lol 

The only people who know we're ttc are my buddy Jo who was my TTC buddy & bump buddy (crazily our babies are aged 4 weeks apart) from when I had Izzie - we're used to talking to each other about this stuff :) so its quite nice :) to be able to talk to someone - I've mentioned to my mum about another but just a mention lol not told her we're ttc :) I'm quite excited about getting pregnant this time :) as last time we was so excited we told as soon as we know (silly but after 11months ttc we had to tell someone lol) but Sams mum told everyone so this time i'm not telling anyone till we've had the 12week scan :D a real surprise :D

haha just gabbling on - i'll shut up now :D

welcome to the thread everyone :D :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I was the exact same, with my 1st pregnancy i told alot of people as soon as i found out.....(5weeks!!) ....This time round if i get my  i will also be waiting till after the scan.....if i can! lol 
Its really hard to keep quiet tho, when your soo excited  you just want everyone else to know your great news!!! ​*


----------



## Sambles

With my first I only told family and close friends and will probably do the same next time because I'm just rubbish at keeping secrets lol


----------



## sjbno1

lol MTT :D I was the same just so over excited LOL Although I did refrain from telling anyone at work LOL 

Sambles - my MIL is the one who cant keep a secret LOL :D 

Well OH is home - took him 3hrs in this snow! DOH!!

Hows the snow where you all are?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Snow here was about 3inch thick yesterday ...was great!! OH Got sent home from work and Tyler's nursery was closed too so we built a snowman and went sledging...lots of fun lol!! ....today tho its froze over and its more dangerous than fun lol!! .... still looks pretty tho apart from all the sludge! ​*


----------



## Sambles

The snow here is really deep at the moment, it's pretty much not stopped all day. It looks beautiful but it's going to be sooo icy in the morning.


----------



## sjbno1

M2T and Sambles where abouts are you? I think we have a fair few inches outside! its crazy! my cousin stood in our garden and the snow was just below her wellie line lol


----------



## Sambles

I'm in Dartford and just seen that you're in Orpington so we're not very far from each other!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I'm in the lake district cumbria, Aww jelous! I love snow tbh.... makes everything look christmassy & Alot more fun!!  ​*


----------



## Sambles

I bet it looks gorgeous in the Lake District when it's been snowing


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> I bet it looks gorgeous in the Lake District when it's been snowing

*It really does look lovely!! If we go down to wastwater its like something out of a christmas card  x*​


----------



## sjbno1

M2T - you'll have to take a picture of that - i bet its beautiful! I want to take my dogs to the lake district at some point as I think they'd love all the walks around there :D

Sambles - oh wow you are close to us :D haha I currently love the new big Sainsburys in Crayford and spend far to much time at Asda Living/matalan in Dartford LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yeh i deffo will, hopefully we will get some more snow and i will get a good photo x Yeh ur doggies would love it!!  ​*


----------



## sjbno1

vito (our lurcher) has been going mental in the snow tonight! its so funny to watch him doing laps in the garden! think my OH is going to take him on a long walk tonight to work off this excitement lol 

Awww those pics would be lush! i took some of here - will upload them later if I get a chance :D


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Sambles - oh wow you are close to us :D haha I currently love the new big Sainsburys in Crayford and spend far to much time at Asda Living/matalan in Dartford LOL

I know what you mean about the new Sainsburys, it's great, I spent 2 hours in there at the weekend. My OH was not a happy bunny :haha:


----------



## honey08

Stef said:


> I went to the drs at the start of the month, i first of all had a water sample sent to the hospital which obv came back negative. The dr I saw didnt seem interested so I booked a second appointment with another Dr.
> 
> The 2nd Dr I saw suspected it may have been caused by hormone imbalance, (I have an under-active thyroid so sometimes out to sync). He arranged for me to have blood tests.
> 
> On my third visit to the Dr for blood results they also came back normal. he advised me to wait 3 months and go back and he would prescribe me clomid if still having problems and my cycles havent got back to normal. he acknowledges I have quite abit of anxiety around the issue so has said if its starting to affect me too much to go back before.
> 
> Its killing me really not knowing where I am but I have put trust in that Dr (he always seems pretty good when I DD or DH has seen him) so im trying my best just to get on with it and try keep myself busy and hold off for the 3 months.
> 
> I dont know how long I can go, its affecting my moods and i just feel like giving up some days. Im going to wait until the new year and hoping that arranging DD's birthday party and celebrating Christmas and New year will keep me busy but if im not back to normal by then im plaiining on going back at the start of January.
> 
> I dont chart, im trying not to become too obsessed. How about you? Do you chart use OPKs etc? xx




just seen this reply hun , yeh i use opk and charting ( n pre seed etc :haha: ) cos we did when ttc morgan , my docs did me cd21 bloods not long ago and all was fine, i might ask oh to go his docs again for a sperm test , he had one thro when we were ttc morgan and all was grt ! 


i cant imagine the worry/concern ur having :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Wow, this threads been busy this evening. 

Only BnBers and my 3 closest friends know that we are ttc again. I mentioned to my mum that I would like another child but I havent said were trying. 

We havent even told DH's parents that we would like another child let alone that we are ttc, they are such negative people that anything positive is soon turned into a negative and i cant be doing with that. I dont want to tell them when we do eventually get a BFP until 12 week scan not sure if DH will agree.

I love this thread already, my friends dont have children or want them just yet so its just lovely to speak to speak to others who know what im on about etc. :flower: Thanks girls!

Xxx


----------



## honey08

no well i wudnt tell anyone till 12wk scan but my oh just cnt help his self :growlmad: 

my mam,bro and his gf knew i mc in july i dnt know wether they know were ttc tho, feels like theres even more pressure when people know ......... asking wether ur preg this mth etc :?


----------



## sjbno1

sambles :D i love it - i need to go back there soon as some of the bathroom things match our tiles lol i'll let you know :D we could do coffee :D

Honey 08 - oh we used preseed when ttc izzie :) what did you think about it? the month I didnt use it I got my BFP - typicle lol but that night was a night full of nono's on the ttc front rules LOL 

Stef - i love this thread already too :D I was feeling a little loss in the TTC section as i didnt have any questions to ask but just wanted to talk to some lovely ladies :D 

Oh Er tonight girls i'm feeling shattered - my first sign with izzie was tiredness and hunger - no hunger though just tiredness - might even need a early night! hmmm not reading to much into it though, as we've had a strange day so could be that :D but would be nice LOL


----------



## Stef

honey08 said:


> just seen this reply hun , yeh i use opk and charting ( n pre seed etc :haha: ) cos we did when ttc morgan , my docs did me cd21 bloods not long ago and all was fine, i might ask oh to go his docs again for a sperm test , he had one thro when we were ttc morgan and all was grt !
> 
> 
> i cant imagine the worry/concern ur having :hugs:

Thanks, its damned annoying, I just want to be 'normal' again. 

The OPKs you use are they just cheapies? I might look at getting some and see how I get on as ive no real idea if ive Ovd or not. Bohoo!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - have you tried the CBFM? thats quite good :D


----------



## Stef

SJBNO1 how many days left til testing?? Fingers crossed for you 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


sjbno1 said:
↑

i love this thread already too  I was feeling a little loss in the TTC section as i didnt have any questions to ask but just wanted to talk to some lovely ladies Click to expand...



Exactly how i felt too lol, i was like hmmm is there any questions i can ask, lol felt totally lost just snooping about on my own profile & journal haha!! Glad ive found this thread now  x*​


----------



## Stef

sjbno1 said:


> Stef - have you tried the CBFM? thats quite good :D

no. £100 :shock: I dont know if i could justify that. 

Wish it wasnt so expensive.

Ive heard a few people say about angus cactus, do you think that may bring my cycle back to normal? 

x


----------



## sjbno1

Stef said:


> SJBNO1 how many days left til testing?? Fingers crossed for you
> 
> xx

Erm I actually have no idea LOL :shrug: :dohh: i just forgot to get my pill then never did and now dont actually know! It took 11months with Izzie so i'm not hopeful that it would happen so quickly LOl would be nice to think it would though LOL 

M2T lol I know what you mean I was like ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what have I forgotten from last time LOL I was a POAS addict and read every book going :dohh: i've a addictive personality! LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Me too haha i was really bad for the whole book thing.....my pregnancy was by the book word for word, haha if i had a sypmtom i was back to the book diagnosing myself with allsorts lol ..... not good really & deffo wont be doing it in future as i have made myself a paranoid wreck haha!! x*​


----------



## jennie_78

Hi im jennie, im 32 and ttc #2. I have a 13 month old little girl, it took us 3 1/2 years of ttc to get her. Really hoping it wont take that long again.


----------



## Stef

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Me too haha i was really bad for the whole book thing.....my pregnancy was by the book word for word, haha if i had a sypmtom i was back to the book diagnosing myself with allsorts lol ..... not good really & deffo wont be doing it in future as i have made myself a paranoid wreck haha!! x*​

LOL. I even bought the taking charge of your fertility book when we were TTC no 1. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha I had the Zita west Book :D

Hi Jennie :wave: look forward to chatting and hope you get a BFP soon :D


----------



## Stef

Hello Jennie :hi:

How long have you been ttc this time round?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


Stef said:
↑

LOL. I even bought the taking charge of your fertility book when we were TTC no 1. xxClick to expand...

 seems your as bad as me haha!! Were a bunch of book addicts lol. 
They can be helpful though, just sometimes i get a little carried away! 

 jennie , good luck ttc  for you​*


----------



## jennie_78

I started ttc when caitlin was around 7 months old. My cycle seems a bit off at the moment though, anywhere between 31-45 days .


----------



## sjbno1

i gave my book to my cousin's wife as they were ttc too unfortunately I think they now need IVF :( 

Right lovely ladies i'm off for a shower and early night :) haha AF will probably be here in the morning lol at least i'll know my cycle then :D

try not to chat to much LOL


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Ive heard a few people say about angus cactus, do you think that may bring my cycle back to normal?
> 
> x

I used agnus castus when TTC DS and it worked brilliantly. My cycles were every 40 - 60 days but could be as long as 100 and the month after I started taking the agnus castus my cycle was 35 days and the next 4 were the same as well. I'm thinking about taking it again now to help my cycle become regular.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nanite hunni x Fingers x'd af doesnt show and your  is on its way instead  x*


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> Ive heard a few people say about angus cactus, do you think that may bring my cycle back to normal?
> 
> x
> 
> I used agnus castus when TTC DS and it worked brilliantly. My cycles were every 40 - 60 days but could be as long as 100 and the month after I started taking the agnus castus my cycle was 35 days and the next 4 were the same as well. I'm thinking about taking it again now to help my cycle become regular.Click to expand...

I might give this ago. Im going crazy now im on CD81! 

How much are you supposed to take & when? Would i be able to start taking it now or would i have to wait for this cycle to finally end?

x


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> sambles :D i love it - i need to go back there soon as some of the bathroom things match our tiles lol i'll let you know :D we could do coffee

Ooh yeah let me know when you're going


----------



## Stef

Night Night 

xx


----------



## honey08

night hun xx


im 13dpo af due 15dpo , tests :bfn::cry: but temp went up 2day :? prob go dwn 2mro 

aww well new yr :bfp: for me fx x

goodluck everyone x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> I might give this ago. Im going crazy now im on CD81!
> 
> How much are you supposed to take & when? Would i be able to start taking it now or would i have to wait for this cycle to finally end?
> 
> x

It comes in tincture form in a little bottle and you have to take it 3 times a day before you eat. You just put about 10-15 drops in a glass with a bit of water. It tastes disgusting but it really worked for me.

You could take it now but only if you know for sure that you aren't pregnant because you're only supposed to take it for the first part of your cycle, up to ovulation. I think that's because it could possibly mess with your hormones if you were pregnant.

Do you know why you have such long and irregular cycles?


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> I might give this ago. Im going crazy now im on CD81!
> 
> How much are you supposed to take & when? Would i be able to start taking it now or would i have to wait for this cycle to finally end?
> 
> x
> 
> It comes in tincture form in a little bottle and you have to take it 3 times a day before you eat. You just put about 10-15 drops in a glass with a bit of water. It tastes disgusting but it really worked for me.
> 
> You could take it now but only if you know for sure that you aren't pregnant because you're only supposed to take it for the first part of your cycle, up to ovulation. I think that's because it could possibly mess with your hormones if you were pregnant.
> 
> Do you know why you have such long and irregular cycles?Click to expand...

Nope... :nope: No idea at all. They have never ever ever been like this before, i used to be like clock work, Ive had no weight loss/gain recently, or been stressed, or no more than usual. Its completely out of the blue. 

Its driving me crazy. :dohh:

Well I think im going to test again in a weeks time as i think i may have ov'd last week although cant be too sure so if i still havent had AF and HPT shows BFN (which i suspect it will) Im going to give it a go.

Did you just get it from Holland and Barrats or something??

xx


----------



## molina

hi,
i am sally has a 5 1/2 year old daughter and trying to conceive #2 for 11 months now, 1st time i conceived from the 2nd cycle this time it is difficult and i do not know what is the problem


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:hi: sally


----------



## Sambles

Yep Holland and Barratt sell it. They also sell the capsules which don't taste as bad but apparently the aren't as good as the tincture.

It's so frustrating isn't it? I literally have no idea how long each cycle is going to be and I just keep my fingers crossed each day that I see some sign of ovulation.


----------



## .Sparkle.

Hi can I join?? :) I have a 16 month old son and hope to be pregnant again soon


----------



## Sambles

Welcome Sally :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:hi: Welcome Sparkle :)


----------



## Sambles

Hi .Sparkle. How long have you been TTC # 2 for?


----------



## .Sparkle.

Thanks I'm new to bnb so don't have a clue how it all works yet :-s


----------



## Stef

Yeah hun its rubbish. I never even thought a cycle could go on so long. Ive just been willing for ages now that i get back to 'normal' i feel so stupid not knowing where the hell I am. I hate it. When was your last AF hun? 

Fingers crossed we get our BFPs soon even with this crazy cycle malarky going on.

Sally. :hi: hope you get a bfp soon. Have you had any appointments with drs or anything to see whats going on?

xx


----------



## .Sparkle.

Sambles said:


> Hi .Sparkle. How long have you been TTC # 2 for?

Hi just came off the pill early oct so this is my second cycle think I ovulated the last few days. How about you?


----------



## sjbno1

Omg i go for a shower and two pages to catch up on! Lol see I'm gonn have to check in more lol

Awww I heard agnus cactus was reallygood but have never taken it, but know people who swear by it :)

Welcome sparkle and Sally :wave:

Right off to bed for sure now lol night girlies cx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


.Sparkle. said:
↑

Thanks I'm new to bnb so don't have a clue how it all works yet Click to expand...

You'll Get The Hang Of It Soon xx 
How Long Have You Been Ttc For? x​*


----------



## Stef

Hello Sparkle. 

Welcome to BnB. :flower:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oops never mind just read your reply to sambles *


----------



## Sambles

My last AF was 20th September and I did get a :bfp: but it ended in an early miscarriage last week so basically my last cycle was roughly 70 days. But because of the MC I'm even more confused about where I am in this cycle and when I'm going to ovulate:shrug:


----------



## Sambles

.Sparkle. said:


> Hi just came off the pill early oct so this is my second cycle think I ovulated the last few days. How about you?

This is also our second cycle. It only took 4 months to conceive DS but don't think we will be that lucky this time.


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> My last AF was 20th September and I did get a :bfp: but it ended in an early miscarriage last week so basically my last cycle was roughly 70 days. But because of the MC I'm even more confused about where I am in this cycle and when I'm going to ovulate:shrug:

:hugs::hugs: So sorry hun. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

So Sorry To Hear About Your MC Hun :hug: xx


----------



## .Sparkle.

Well my first was ntnp so this is the first time actually planning it's all really exciting not hoping for anything too soon as I have been on the pill since my son was born. How old is ur lil 1 ?


----------



## Sambles

Aww thanks girls. I think my OH is very glad that I found this thread because he is getting fed up with me going on about TTC/CM/OPKs etc :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


Sambles said:
↑

Aww thanks girls. I think my OH is very glad that I found this thread because he is getting fed up with me going on about TTC/CM/OPKs etc Click to expand...


HaHa same here sambles......also he gets to play on the xbox in peace!! lol ​*


----------



## Sambles

.Sparkle. said:


> Well my first was ntnp so this is the first time actually planning it's all really exciting not hoping for anything too soon as I have been on the pill since my son was born. How old is ur lil 1 ?

My LO is 13 months now. I know what you mean about it being exciting but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high because it could take a while to get that :bfp:


----------



## purplerain82

Hi Ladies,

I'm 28 and have dd who turned 3 in july, we decided it felt right to TTC#2 and DD would certainly make a fab big sister. Tbh my DH has been broody for a very long time and I found it quite difficult for a while to even contemplate a second child.....i found i had some hang ups after having a difficult pregnancy and didnt really realise that until a good year after having DD. We also found it quite a financial struggle during maternity but now we are more stable and i have got rid of me demons i feel more than ready and very excited about having another baby, and i just hope we can :). DD was concieved after 2 cycles but im not expecting that to happen again but hope we dont have to wait too long or i know i will start to go crazy lol.
I have told my bestfriend thats all, i get so fed up with all the questions about 'so when you having another baby the?' im like its none of your bloody business! haha! so yeah were gonna keep it a secret until we have something wonderful to announce.

Crikey sorry for the long ramble, hope you made it this far :)

:dust: to all you ladies, heres hoping will all get our much wanted BFP's soon!

x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> HaHa same here sambles......also he gets to play on the xbox in peace!! lol :haha:[/CENTER][/B]

Lol I can't remember the last time he played on the xbox without me interrupting him to talk about TTC or babies


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* purple rain, im pretty sure im stalking your journal .....  

come join us in our little natter thread we have going on here lol 

good luck ttc hun  for you!! 

i kno how u feel about not being so sure about baby #2 at first...i was the same, i kept gettin the worry that my little boy may feel left out...i still sometimes worry about this...and i also keep worrying about the birth this time around lol ....more worried this time than with my 1st!! lol​*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha ano hun , they must get fed up of us rambling on haah but i like to make him feel very involved with my excitedness....he doesnt seem to get it tho haha!! 
men eh lol....theyre on a completley different wave length to us!!  *​


----------



## Sambles

Hi purplerain82

Sorry to hear that you had a difficult pregnancy. Hopefully next time round it will be easier for you.:hugs: I'm totally with you on the whole 'when are you going to have another one'. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Sambles

Yep they are definitely on a different planet. My OH is great but doesn't understand just how excited I am


----------



## Stef

My DH isnt excited by the idea of having another baby. He says he wont get excited til it happens. Me on the other hand cannot wait for it to happen, im going baby mad, ive even been having a peek online baby stuff and took my pram to be fixed before the warrenty runs out on it. haha

He too gets fed up of me talking baby and getting down over my stupid cycle.

With wanting to TTC no2 i was ready after our wedding last year though OH wasnt and he has finally agreed now would be a good time. 

I think partky because im doing a PT college course after work and hoping to go to uni in 2012 to do childrens nursing so hopefully ill get my bfp sooner rather than later so that i can still go to uni in 2012 rather than having to wait another year

xx


----------



## Stef

Although I do have 1 hang up about #2. When I had DD I had 5 failed inductions and ended up having an emergency c-section 15 days over due, the consultant that came to see me about it said if i have another it would have to be via c-section again. Not sure why. 

I feel like a little part of the whole pregnancy thing has been taken away with me not being able to give birth naturally

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


Stef said:
↑

Me on the other hand cannot wait for it to happen, im going baby mad, ive even been having a peek online baby stuff and took my pram to be fixed before the warrenty runs out on it. haha xxClick to expand...

Lol ive been doing the same, already picked out a carseat i would like this time around as the last one we had was soooo bloody heavy, even when empty!! ​*


----------



## Sambles

Wow Stef you must be a very busy person - working and doing a college course. That's brilliant.

I work in Mothercare so I get to see lots of newborn babies and I get to talk about babies a lot so I think this makes me even more excited about being pregnant again


----------



## Stef

Lol. 

With DD we originally bought the silvercross 3D Travel System thing, the whole bloody lot was heavy, the pram, the car seat.. everything, Ugh I hated it. 

I ended up changing prams twice and finally ended up with an Icandy Cherry. I love my cherry but icandy do a much wider range now and i love some of there others but OH wont let me buy another pram as the one we have was barely used. 

I want a maxicosi car seat next time so it will fit on the icandy frame.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oooo i bet u get extra broody working in there!!! pregnant bellies and newborns everywhere!!! 

stef...... wonder why u would have to have c-section again :/ ... my mum had sections with me and my sister and she said she felt the same about the not being able to give birth naturally, but at the end of the day, as long as your little one makes it into the world safely and your ok too thats the main thing x*


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Wow Stef you must be a very busy person - working and doing a college course. That's brilliant.
> 
> I work in Mothercare so I get to see lots of newborn babies and I get to talk about babies a lot so I think this makes me even more excited about being pregnant again

I know some days i feel like i never stop but college has been closed this week due to the snow... Ive been lazy and havent even done my homework. opps :haha:

Working in mothercare would make me extremely broody. lol. Hopefully we wont get our BFPs too far apart and you can keep us up to date will all the offers lol

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I want a maxi cosi too, and the icandy prams are lush!! we got a big mamas and papas travel system , it was good but the carseat was too heavy and the pram is ruined now due to damp in the cellar of my old house!!  
so if baby #2 is "Created" then i might try and persuade OH to let me get a icandy & maxi cosi too lol x*​


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Working in mothercare would make me extremely broody. lol. Hopefully we wont get our BFPs too far apart and you can keep us up to date will all the offers lol
> 
> xxx

I will try and give you insider info on upcoming sales!!

Anyway I'm off to bed now so that I can get a couple of hours sleep before LO wakes up (he is a bad sleeper and usually wakes about 2 - 3 times) I really hope that the next baby will be a better sleeper. I don't know how I would cope being up in the night with 2 of them :sleep:

Nite nite x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Nanite bbz x :sleep:


----------



## Stef

I know. I was really disapointed and quite upset I didnt get to have a natural birth, I think what made it worse is i never even went into labour so i didnt experience any part of it. But like you say as long as baby is delivered safely thats whats more important. 

Was kinda surreal having the c-section tho. After being taken into theatre i was laid talking to DH for about 10 mins just about random crap then i was told she had been delivered. DH kept trying to look round the screen to see what they were doing :sick:

xx


----------



## Stef

Nighty nights sambles.

I love the mulberry coloured icandy cherry. Would love an M&P skate but Oh wouldnt allow it. So will need to buy car seat and carrycot for the cherry. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*The thought of section scares the hell outta me, i have no idea why tho, i think its the whole being cut open while awake thing lol ....but what will be, will be and if thats what i need second time around then thats what i will have. did u find it difficult after having the baby, like the recovering part..was it really painful ??
I was 13days overdue with DS and they induced me, had him the next day after 27hrs but they only said i was in established labour for 5.5!! ....think they forget about all the painful contractions before you reach 4cm! lol *​


----------



## Stef

Id say the first 2 weeks after were the worst. It was so painful trying to get out of bed or into the bath in the car, sit on the sofa and i even had to be miserable for 2 weeks because it hurt so bad to laugh! lol

I got out of hospital on the 24th December and I cant remember now if it was a New year or Xmas special of vicar of dibley but i was in pain that much i had to switch it over because i just couldnt laugh. 

They make you bed bound for 24 hours after having the section and then the day after the rake you out of bed and make you get in the shower, Well I was that drugged up at first i forgot about the pain from my belly and put my hands up to my head to wash my hair and almost kcoked myself out in pain, i felt all dizzy and sick and had to sit down on the little seat thing they have in the shower. i had to press the cord for help i felt like a right idiot

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OUCH!!!! oh nooo hun!! :/ oooo doesnt sound good 
i suppose the healing process is bound to be worse for c-section.. bless ya thats made my tummy tingle when u said bout the shower!! lol 

i had a nasty tear down below lol sorry tmi....2nd degree needed alot of stitches inside and out, took a while for them to heal and got a lil infection too, horrible!! .....the MW's at the hosp were doing my head in....i went in on the tues, gave birth on the wed and i was in till the sunday as tyler was jaundiced, and the didnt let me shower till the saturday night when i was basically climbing the walls to get outta the bed and shower, i asked loads and they were like "yeh of course we will come and get u when the shower is free" and then they never came back!! i was raging lol couldnt wait to get home!!! ​*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Right well i can hear my bed calling me & little man has a bad cough tonite, hes complainin of a snotty nose so think its maybe that making him cough now hes lying down, so am off to bed incase hes up through the nite.
Nanite hunni speak tomorro i'd say x ​*


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Oh my, I don't think I can catch up! I really should check this more often!
Last time, my OH was on the phone within an hour of the bfp, this time I don't want people to know till after the scan, have told him, if it came to it, I wouldn't tell him till day before, so he can't blab! 
Weather is pretty nasty here :( but it does mean staying tucked up indoors with a nice cup coco and baby girl snuggles which is never a bad thing!
xx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls, just been reading through :)

Hi purple rain :wave:

I had a c-section they are so yuk! I really want to try for a Vbac next time :) I've been reading up on it already :) and hoping that with this new found information I should get one :) although that will depend I guess on how my scar is when carry no.2 :) I had infections and all sorts so quite traumatic that I never bf which I also want to do next time :) 

Well I decided if no AF by Wednesday next week I'll take a test :) sure she's on her way though :( ah well will be good to practice again lol

Hope your all ok today :) more snow here so gonna stay home until I can rescue my car to tonight now :)


----------



## Stef

Morning

I would also like to BF this time, I didnt last time and I often had regrets so im definately going to give it a try this time. 

I think im going to test next week, I think I ov'd last week but as i cant be too sure im not expecting anything but a BFN, :'(

I just want it to be xmas and new year then i can go back and pester my dr.

Well thats me checking out for work. Byeeee 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I tried BF For the 1st 3 days ...Then i couldnt do it anymore it hurt loads, my nips had blisters!!! lol ... and i know everyone says stick with it and you get used to it but omg no...i couldnt hack that!! I wasnt too bothered as baby had got the colostrum (however you spell it) so i put him onto bottles on the 4th day x
I dont know what i would do with baby #2, because i would like for him/her to get the colostrum too as the MW Said its the best for baby, but BF Definatly isnt for me *​


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *I tried BF For the 1st 3 days ...Then i couldnt do it anymore it hurt loads, my nips had blisters!!! lol ... and i know everyone says stick with it and you get used to it but omg no...i couldnt hack that!! I wasnt too bothered as baby had got the colostrum (however you spell it) so i put him onto bottles on the 4th day x
> I dont know what i would do with baby #2, because i would like for him/her to get the colostrum too as the MW Said its the best for baby, but BF Definatly isnt for me *​

I tried BF but I hated it and don't want to do it again, its not for everyone! 

Morning everyone x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Morning :hi:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

whats everyone's plans for the day?
I was chatting to a friend last night, when she mentioned she had been looking at tt stuff, she said there has been research that the more caffine you drink the less chance of conceiving? I drink 6 cups of tea a day, should I stop?!!!


----------



## Sambles

Good morning :wave:

I'm kind of the opposite with BF. I breastfed DS until about a week ago and I just hated it but he wouldn't take a bottle so I had no option. Up until he was 8 months old he used to feed every 2 hours, day and night, so I literally never left the house because I didn't want to feed in public. What with that plus I was in loads of pain with it for the first 3 months, I don't know if I will do it again. I might combi feed right from the start.

tinkerbelle2 - I've heard that about caffeine too so I only have 2 cups of tea a day plus one cup of green tea (apparently that can help when TTC but don't know how true that is)


----------



## dudesmum

Morning all!

I'm officially fed up with all of this snow now, I think my little boy must attend pretty much the only open school in the north east, so can't even have cosy 'snow days' with him and have to slide my car around the snow packed roads to get him there (its like being on a white knuckle ride!)

tinkerbelle2.. I wouldn't think a few cups of tea could really harm? I usually have about 3 a day.. don't want to give them up :nope:

Jo x


----------



## Sambles

dudesmum - I know how you feel about the snow. I'm going to attempt to go to asda soon because I really need some shopping but I'm sure a 10 min journey is going to take a lot longer


----------



## saysib

Hi all!! I'm Sarah, 29 and I'm on day 1 of cycle no.4. I have a gorgeous daughter, Isabel who is 3. She was concieved after a bout of illness while I was still on the pill, so this actual TTC is hitting me quite hard. I'm imagining all the different scenarios as to why its not happening for us now. I look forward to getting to know some more TTC no2 mums!!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

well found the article she was talking about, Now I am confused!!

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/activelytrying/caffeineandfertility/


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* sarah!! 

The snow here has turned to complete ice....i skated Tyler to nursery thismorning....very dangerous!! one of the little boys fell on the ice too, its horrrible i hate the ice.

I am ok on the tea front ....i dont drink it, i do like tea but it hurts me later in the day as i sometimes get acid reflux ​*


----------



## Sambles

Hi Sarah :wave:


----------



## Sambles

tinkerbelle2 said:


> well found the article she was talking about, Now I am confused!!
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/activelytrying/caffeineandfertility/

Hmm that is confusing. I think like most things related to TTC/parenting the information is so conflicting. I think you should just be sensible about it really. Having 5 or 6 cups a day probably won't do you want harm but having 10 cups plus 10 cans of coke will do.


----------



## dudesmum

Sambles, 

Its a total blizzard here at the moment, if it continues i'm going to go and get my little man from school before we get snowed in! its just madness! took me an hour and half to get him to school the other day and its 5 and half miles away!!! joke!

Like you I agree that so much of the info is conflicting, everything in moderation!

x


----------



## saysib

:happydance: Hi guys!! Thanks for the welcome!!

As for the tea debate - I recently switched to decaf when we started TTC as I do love my tea and so far when I serve it up to people no one has noticed a difference!! Might be worth a try if you are worried about too much caffine?


----------



## .Sparkle.

Hi how is everyone today? Don't mean to sound dumb but in new to bnb how do I save the threads I'm posting on instead of searching for it everytime to update


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello ladies. Can I join, I have a 3 year old boy, he is beautiful. I was induced with him and ended up having an emergency c section where I was knocked out. I breastfed him for 6 months, would love to have continued breast feeding but had to go into hospital and was put on morioka and had to stop, will deffo do it again next time. Even though I was exclusively breastfeeding I got my period back 8 weeks after having Oliver so we started trying from then and now just shy of 3 years later we are here still here trying. We have had 2 chemicals and an early miscarriage. Next one WILL a sticky bean.... Hopefully.


----------



## dudesmum

Hi Mrs LQ

Sorry for your loss, hope we can all support each other on this thread and eventually all become bump buddies! 

Sparkle- I'm not ignoring you! I'm fairly new here too so don't know if I'm right but you can subscribe to the thread (at the top under thread tools) and choose how to be notified (if at all) when there is a new post.. hth

Jo x

Jo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sparkle.... bnb automatically saves threads you post too, if you go to your user cp and then go to new subscribed threads then they should be under there, also you can choose if you want to be notified by email, so everytime someone posts to the thread you will get an email x

 Mrs LQ , I also have a little boy and was induced with him, did u find that the inducing made your labour slow???​*


----------



## MrsLQ

I actually think being induced caused me to need the c section. Oliver was not ready to come out. He got distressed and his heart stopped and he stopped breathing. He didn't breathe for 6 mins, in a way I am glad I wasn't awake for that. I had 23 hours of labour, they gave me a drip to slow my contractions. I am hoping as it has been such a long time i can have a vbac I want a water birth. What about you?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yeh mine was deffo slow, i got induced on the tues lunchtime, got my 1st contraction at 3.30 in the afternoon and gave birth at 5.55pm on the wed night, it was really long and tiring too.... i always think baby will come when theyre ready and inducing is prob not the best thing but i was sooo ready to not be pregnant anymore lol.
Yeh alot of people say that if you get induced you stand a higher chance of needing emergancy section. 
Oo i would love a water birth too but i dont think i could cope with just the gas and air lol x *​


----------



## .Sparkle.

Ok thank you il try figure it ha. I was induced too hope to go on my own on the next 1 :winkwink:


----------



## MrsLQ

I am actually really excited about labouring next time. Did feel a bit like I cheated, I think it was harder because I wasn't awake. He was nearly an hour old when I met him, all washed and dressed. Was a bit strange.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Me too sparkle, I would like to go into labour naturally with baby #2 but we will see what happens x i was 13days over with Tyler i pray i dont go that far over again x*


----------



## Angel_Eyes

Hi All

How is everyone doing today? Im feeling very positive about this month and am hoping its our month!

My lil man pointed to my stomach today and asked 'mommy is baby in your tummy' lol i had to explain that baby wasn't in mommys tummy just yet!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* Thats sooo cute!! Bless Him, Hopefully Soon He Will Be Pointing To Your Bump & His Little Baby Sister Or Brother Will Be In There  *


----------



## Angel_Eyes

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> * Thats sooo cute!! Bless Him, Hopefully Soon He Will Be Pointing To Your Bump & His Little Baby Sister Or Brother Will Be In There  *


I know i nearly cryed....he gets really exciting when he sees babies and loves playing with other children. I can't wait until we have a lil brother or sister for him

its so exciting!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*How Old Is He?? My Little Boy Is 2 (3 in feb) .....Im really excited about hopefully having a new baby brother or sister for him, but also i am really nervous about the pregnancy and labour this time round lol!! , Think its cuz i now know all the not so nice things that come with it *​


----------



## Sambles

Hi Mrs LQ :wave:

It sounds like you had a really rough time with your last labour. Hopefully next time things will be a lot easier for you.


----------



## Angel_Eyes

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *How Old Is He?? My Little Boy Is 2 (3 in feb) .....Im really excited about hopefully having a new baby brother or sister for him, but also i am really nervous about the pregnancy and labour this time round lol!! , Think its cuz i now know all the not so nice things that come with it *​

My lil man was 2 August just gone. I'm feling quite nervous too although i am looking forward to being pregnant again...think i want to take time to enjoy it next time. I suffered with PND with my lil man as he had reflux and bad colic and just never stopped crying, i was very anxious and the first year was a blur, so hopefully i can take time to relax and enjoy next time.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Aww no, well hopefully you will feel more relaxed second time round x 

what colour bump does everyone want this time around  or  or would you be happy with either  ??
I would be happy with either sex this time, also how many of you found out babies sex 1st time around? ......would you find out again?
i found out Tyler was going to be a boy & i always said i would like a suprise next time round but i think i would hafto find out...temptation would get the better of me x​*


----------



## Sambles

Angel_Eyes said:


> My lil man was 2 August just gone. I'm feling quite nervous too although i am looking forward to being pregnant again...think i want to take time to enjoy it next time. I suffered with PND with my lil man as he had reflux and bad colic and just never stopped crying, i was very anxious and the first year was a blur, so hopefully i can take time to relax and enjoy next time.

Sorry to hear about the PND. My LO had colic so I know how awful it can be
:hugs:


----------



## Sambles

I'm happy with either :blue: or :pink: As long as he/she is healthy then I don't mind.

We did find out with DS and like you I said I wouldn't find out next time but I definitely think temptation will get the better of me again


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ano Sambles, Its easier for planning/buying when you find out isnt it, i would love to have a suprise cuz i think it would be so lovely to find out at birth but i dont think i could leave the scan room without asking  hehe x*​


----------



## Angel_Eyes

I would like a pink bump next time round but i'd be happy either way! i just want to pink out my house lol. I found out with my lil man...i am too impatient so i know i wud find out next time


----------



## Sambles

Yeah it would be easier to know because if it's a boy we won't have to buy any clothes because I've got a loft full of Sam's old stuff


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh ive kept some of Tyler stuff but i got rid of a lot when we moved house too, so will hafto buy some bits too, dont mind tho ... Love baby shopping!!   x*


----------



## Sambles

I was just wondering what kind of prenatal vitamins etc. you ladies were taking (if any)?

I'm taking folic acid and evening primrose oil because I've heard that helps with CM and I was just interested in what everyone else was taking.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Folic acid for me, when i remember to take it lol  x *


----------



## Sambles

I set a reminder each day on my phone to remind me to take my folic acid because otherwise I would forget :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good Idea!! .... ok i may sound very stupid here but i read somewhere , cant remember where that if your periods only last for like 4-5days that its not good for ttc....is this true cuz my periods only last around 4 days ..sometimes 5 x*​


----------



## Sambles

I've not heard that one before. I don't think it would be true because I thought that most women had a period for 4 - 5 days on average


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh phew! good good lol, i thought that.....my periods have always lasted about 5days never really remember them being any longer than that x*


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Not heard that one before either! We don't mind either way, But I would love another girl so my first has someone to pair up with! 
love baby shopping! One of the best bits about it, have a reason to shop!!


----------



## dudesmum

I've not heard that before either!
I really wouldn't mind what we have, although I guess it might be nice to have a pink one round the house:pink:
I didn't find out what sex I was having last time as wanted to keep it a surprise till the birth although I always said he was a boy and I wouldn't find out this time either.. can you tell I was always the child who never went looking for hidden christmas presents, never wanted to spoil the surprise!!

x


----------



## ncmommy

Mummy2Tyler-I have never heard that before...sometimes my periods are only 3 days and I have not had a problem getting pregnant so far!

Right not I take a Finestones chewable w/Iron and an extra folic acid. I also take 81mg aspirin.

I really don't care what we have as long as it is sticky and healthy. My DH is afraid to have a boy though cause he was such a handful when he was younger.


----------



## Cupcake81

I'm also TTC#2. I'm so glad to have found this thread. I have a beautiful daughter who is turning 2 in January (where did the time go?!) Sometimes I feel guilty for wanting #2 so bad when there are so many other who so deperatly want their first. Anywho, I'm glad to know I'm not alone :)


----------



## Stef

Hello every one

I survived my day at work... Bore :coffee:

Hope every one elses day has been good?? 

Ive not caught up with this thread yet but on the topic of conversation I havent taken anything this time round so far. 

With my first I was talking folic acid but i think im going to go into Holland and Barrett on my day off and purchase some agnus cactus. 

xx


----------



## Stef

Cupcake81 said:


> I'm also TTC#2. I'm so glad to have found this thread. I have a beautiful daughter who is turning 2 in January (where did the time go?!) Sometimes I feel guilty for wanting #2 so bad when there are so many other who so deperatly want their first. Anywho, I'm glad to know I'm not alone :)

:hi:

I sometimes think that but all the same i want to complete my perfect little family 

xx


----------



## Cupcake81

I'm glad I'm not alone. Before joining this forum, I totally felt depressed and alone in this. I'm so glad I found y'all :)


----------



## Stef

:hugs::hugs: I know what you mean.

Ive been a member for some time as you will see but after having our daughter i was only really a lurker and not a big poster. Nice to be back to posting and offering and receiving support again. 

With my first if i ever had a question i would always BnB it. lol


xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Hello every one
> 
> I survived my day at work... Bore :coffee:
> 
> Hope every one elses day has been good??
> 
> Ive not caught up with this thread yet but on the topic of conversation I havent taken anything this time round so far.
> 
> With my first I was talking folic acid but i think im going to go into Holland and Barrett on my day off and purchase some agnus cactus.
> 
> xx

I'm not sure if I've already asked this but what do you do work - wise?

My day has been good. I braved the snow and went to Asda because we really needed some food. Sam has got a cold so my mum came round and looked after him while I went out. I'm at work tomorrow but apparently we are going to get very heavy snow overnight so not looking foward to trying to get in tomorrow.


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> Hello every one
> 
> I survived my day at work... Bore :coffee:
> 
> Hope every one elses day has been good??
> 
> Ive not caught up with this thread yet but on the topic of conversation I havent taken anything this time round so far.
> 
> With my first I was talking folic acid but i think im going to go into Holland and Barrett on my day off and purchase some agnus cactus.
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm not sure if I've already asked this but what do you do work - wise?
> 
> My day has been good. I braved the snow and went to Asda because we really needed some food. Sam has got a cold so my mum came round and looked after him while I went out. I'm at work tomorrow but apparently we are going to get very heavy snow overnight so not looking foward to trying to get in tomorrow.Click to expand...

I work in Technical Support for a UK mobile network provider. :blush: it was my stop gap whilst i was pregnant with DD and I havent left yet. Looser :rofl:

Where do you live hun? We are supposed to get heavy snow again tonight... sigh... fed up of it now. Who knows if nursery will even be open tomorrow. :shrug:

Does your LO go to nursery when your at work?

xx


----------



## ncmommy

Our day is just starting here it is just about 10AM and I am off running errands with my daughter...I am a SAHM.

While we are out I want to buy some HPT but I am afraid if I have them around I will use them! I am 9DPO and would like to wait til at least Sunday to test. I hate waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> I work in Technical Support for a UK mobile network provider. :blush: it was my stop gap whilst i was pregnant with DD and I havent left yet. Looser :rofl:
> 
> Where do you live hun? We are supposed to get heavy snow again tonight... sigh... fed up of it now. Who knows if nursery will even be open tomorrow. :shrug:
> 
> Does your LO go to nursery when your at work?
> 
> xx

I live in Kent, Dartford to be exact, we have only had snow since Tuesday so I shouldn't really moan. 

I only work 3 days a week (Mon, Thurs and Sat) so my mum looks after LO on a Mon and Thurs and OH is at home with him on a Sat. Nursery places cost so much that I doubt we would be able to afford it.


----------



## Sambles

ncmommy said:


> Our day is just starting here it is just about 10AM and I am off running errands with my daughter...I am a SAHM.
> 
> While we are out I want to buy some HPT but I am afraid if I have them around I will use them! I am 9DPO and would like to wait til at least Sunday to test. I hate waiting!!!!!!

Lol I know how you feel. I don't keep HPTs in the house any more because I'm a bit of an addict and end up testing from about 7DPO :blush:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

ncmommy said:


> Our day is just starting here it is just about 10AM and I am off running errands with my daughter...I am a SAHM.
> 
> While we are out I want to buy some HPT but I am afraid if I have them around I will use them! I am 9DPO and would like to wait til at least Sunday to test. I hate waiting!!!!!!

I want to live were you live, I bet its beautiful!!!


----------



## ncmommy

tinkerbelle2 said:


> ncmommy said:
> 
> 
> Our day is just starting here it is just about 10AM and I am off running errands with my daughter...I am a SAHM.
> 
> While we are out I want to buy some HPT but I am afraid if I have them around I will use them! I am 9DPO and would like to wait til at least Sunday to test. I hate waiting!!!!!!
> 
> I want to live were you live, I bet its beautiful!!!Click to expand...

It is beautiful, I still can't get over it. We just moved here from NC so we are still getting use to it but we love it here so far and the weather is fantastic!

Now if only I can get my family and friends to move out here...we miss them very much, especially my mom :cry:.


----------



## ncmommy

Sambles said:


> ncmommy said:
> 
> 
> Our day is just starting here it is just about 10AM and I am off running errands with my daughter...I am a SAHM.
> 
> While we are out I want to buy some HPT but I am afraid if I have them around I will use them! I am 9DPO and would like to wait til at least Sunday to test. I hate waiting!!!!!!
> 
> Lol I know how you feel. I don't keep HPTs in the house any more because I'm a bit of an addict and end up testing from about 7DPO :blush:Click to expand...

Well, I caved and bought some but am now kicking myself cause I realized I bought blue dye tests. I bought a generic for FRER and thought it was pink too but I looked closer at it at home and it seems it has blue lines. Am gonna be strong and try and hold out!


----------



## Stef

Your so lucky. Id love to be a SAHM! Where is it you live? (excuse me for being stupid or missing something here)

xx


----------



## ncmommy

Stef said:


> Your so lucky. Id love to be a SAHM! Where is it you live? (excuse me for being stupid or missing something here)
> 
> xx

I do feel lucky that I can be a SAHM, my DH is a great provider, but his job did move us across the country far away form friends and family which has been hard to deal with. I use to teach and I do miss it very much and hope to get back to it someday. I live in Sacramento which is in Northern California.


----------



## honey08

cd1 for me ladies :cry:


----------



## Sambles

honey08 said:


> cd1 for me ladies :cry:

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Stef

honey08 said:


> cd1 for me ladies :cry:

:hugs: Sorry hun, Lets hope this cycle is yours and you have a New year BFP!!!


x


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies! 

Ohh Honey :( thats poop :hugs: but maybe you can get a extra pressie this christmas instead :) 

On the topic of vitamins - I'm not actually taking anything at the moment, i'm not even sure when my AF is due :wacko: so this month we just DTD and next month i'll start looking properly (or at least track when AF is due) I can see myself being in this thread for a long time LOL 

I was induced too :( my waters broke at antenatal clinic :blush: at 39 weeks - they kept me in and hooked me up to a drip at 7pm! by 10pm I was 10cm dilated - after this I had a epidural which I think led to my c-section - I would love a water Vbac birth :D we'll see though as it depends when I fall pregnant :) 

Hows everyones evenings going :D

I didnt go to work today (I only work Mondays/Wednesdays & Thursdays) so probably wont bother tomorrow either if the trains are stuffed up as my car is now stuck in a different place! DOH

Has anyone put there tree up? I did mine today :D 

I'm very proud of my tree this year :D

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/CIMG1556.jpg

also before i shut up :D welcome to all the new posters :wave:


----------



## ncmommy

honey08 said:


> cd1 for me ladies :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry! Do you have a plan of action for this cycle, sometimes that makes me feel better.


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1- your tree looks great! I think we are going to put ours up on Sunday. I can't wait because it will mean that Christmas is really just round the corner.


----------



## Stef

I've a feeling I might be here a while too. :( 

Dh won't allow us to have a real tree this year so we will probably be getting the one our of the garage either Friday or Sunday. We were supposed to be going to Newcastle Xmas shopping on Friday but I think the snow has put an end to that. Boohoo!!

All night I have been pondering if I should go back to the drs early as this cycle is driving me insane, whilst trying to speak to dh about it he couldn't even tear his eyes away from the crappy game he was playing on the xbox. I'm so annoyed with him. :( idiot!

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - grrr I just had a whole conversation with myself whilst my OH played with the eggbox! DOH MEN - but saying that means I can come on here and he cant moan :D

I'd go back to the Drs hun, if your unhappy about this cycle, he said you could go back earlier so I defo would!


----------



## Sambles

My OH is like that sometimes when playing xbox or watching football. It can be really annoying especially when you want to talk about something important.

When are you due to go back to the doctors?


----------



## honey08

ncmommy said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> cd1 for me ladies :cry:
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry! Do you have a plan of action for this cycle, sometimes that makes me feel better.Click to expand...


well im not charting anymore, dnt see the point when i know i O and use opk , i charted with morgan till i got a bfp but now i know wot im doing :blush: 

we use pre-seed/instead cups/opk/maca tablets and baby asprin so fx and sex plenty of it :thumbup:


----------



## honey08

were putting r tree up saturday ......... wondering how many times i be saying NO to morgan ! LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey ladies!! 
Firstly Sorry honey08 Hopefully a new year for you x

I am going to admit that i got a tad excited this year and i put my tree up on the 26th november haha!!  I love it tho and couldnt resist ​*


----------



## sjbno1

lol M2T we need a piccie :D i would have done it earlier but it was in the loft and i'm lazy LOL 

So far Izzie hasnt touched the tree which I'm surprised about but no doubt tomorrow i'll be telling her no izzie - leave the tree alone LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I will try get a decent piccy now.....ooh i will upolad a photo of our snowman too haha!!*


----------



## Sambles

M2T that made me chuckle, there's nothing wrong with being a bit early though


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ok its a bit dark but heres our tree lol 
not even sure if this has worked..... if it has let me kno....if it hasnt let me kno haha and then can someone tell me how to add photo x​*
 



Attached Files:







261120104547.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sjbno1

awwww it worked :D thats pretty :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cant see it too well the picture isnt great!
Heres our snowman haha!! ready for work lol ​*
 



Attached Files:







291120104572.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sambles

It's worked! It looks lovely and sparkly. Can't wait to put mine up now


----------



## Sambles

Wicked snowman!


----------



## honey08

love the snowman !!!!!!!! :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa My OH Built Most Of It, I Got Angry At The Snow Cuz It Wasnt Working Properly hahaha!!  & Its Wearing Tylers Workmans Hat lol!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

aww i love the snowman! i wonder if izzie will be able to stand in the snow LOL maybe i'll make one her size :D


----------



## sjbno1

where is everyone tonight?

i'm gonna go to bed when OH gets in - all this playing in snow is to much LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ano Im Pretty Tired Too Tbh, Am Soooo Cold Too & Tyler Has Pinched The Hot Water Bottle lol x *


----------



## honey08

ive tried all over to get morgan some wellies for the snow and looked every where for a sledge 2day :? but nope no where has them :? 

guna cover his trainers in carry bags 2mro and make a snow man :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

aww pretty tree!! Sorry I don't mean to be rude If I don't reply to everything I can't keep up! Not used to this!!


----------



## Sambles

I've spent most of this evening sorting my loft out with OH but I keep popping back down to come on here, but I've told OH that I keep needing a wee :haha:

I'm so dirty now that that I'm gonna have to have a long soak in the bath and will then probably have an early night because I need to catch up with some :sleep:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Sambles said:


> I've spent most of this evening sorting my loft out with OH but I keep popping back down to come on here, but I've told OH that I keep needing a wee :haha:
> 
> I'm so dirty now that that I'm gonna have to have a long soak in the bath and will then probably have an early night because I need to catch up with some :sleep:

naughty hope he doesn't catch you!
I have major increased CM, sorry know tmi..but its been a month since last AF, have no idea whats going on!! :dohh:


----------



## sjbno1

haha Tinks! getting doing the deed LOL 

I'm off to bed aswell - tired again! gonna be so pissed if AF comes LOL


----------



## sjbno1

HAHA Sambles! this thread is moving quite fast :D its fab being able to talk to you all :D

night girlies xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Nanite babes :wave:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

sjbno1 said:


> HAHA Sambles! this thread is moving quite fast :D its fab being able to talk to you all :D
> 
> night girlies xx

night xx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: can I join your club? We are TTC #3 but it will be #2 for at home. :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* hayley sorry to hear about your loss, and good luck ttc how long have you been ttc for? *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Right Girlies Im Off To Try & Get Warm In Bed!! , I Might Pop Back On, On My Phone....If I Dont Fall Asleep  
xxx​*


----------



## hayley x

This is our first month... so not much chance, how about you? x


----------



## Stef

Welcome Hayley good luck ttc! 

Well I've had a bath and watched some tv in bed and I don't feel as pissed at dh any more. Besides without him on board there will be no number 2!! lol 

Xx


----------



## jowing

Hello, I am new to all of this so be patient please. I am looking for some advise if anybody cares to help out. ok here goes...
I had a miscarriage in october, waited for af and she finally came 11-3-10 (short wait :happydance:). i dont know all about testing temperatures for ovulation but i took cues from my body (without giving tmi). So what i think to be about 7 dpo started with back ache, bloating, gas, heartburn, sore bb, and some pain in abdomen. Now I am 14 dpo (based on 28, cuz i dont know for sure) and i started very light spotting last night and for a little bit today. Taken a couple hpts and gotten bfn. Any ideas? Is this af coming or could I be pregger? Any help would be greately appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## beebee17

Hi

I'm ttc #2. I have a beautiful daughter who will turn 3 in January. It took me 10 months to get pregnant with her. I am hoping this time it will happen much sooner! Before I had my DD my cycles were 28 day clockwork, but more recently they are more 30-31 days. I O on 24th I think so I am 7dpo. I have been having alot of symptoms cramping, sore bbs, irretable! Done a hpt tonite but it was negative. I am going to test again on Monday if :witch: don't come before then!

Good luck ev1 and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## ncmommy

You girls can't go to bed yet, it is only like 4pm here...don't leave me yet :winkwink:

Hayley- so sorry for your loss and lots of baby dust to you!

beebee-I am 9DPO! Why did you test so early? You are making me wanna test and I am trying so hard not to :dohh:. It is so early though! I hope you get your BFP!


My bbs have been killing me and they feel bigger....can hardly put my arms by sides w/o squeezing them. They are also very very veiny. I have lite little cramps on and off so I am hopeful but not too much as I don't wanna be disappointed!


----------



## ncmommy

jowing said:


> Hello, I am new to all of this so be patient please. I am looking for some advise if anybody cares to help out. ok here goes...
> I had a miscarriage in october, waited for af and she finally came 11-3-10 (short wait :happydance:). i dont know all about testing temperatures for ovulation but i took cues from my body (without giving tmi). So what i think to be about 7 dpo started with back ache, bloating, gas, heartburn, sore bb, and some pain in abdomen. Now I am 14 dpo (based on 28, cuz i dont know for sure) and i started very light spotting last night and for a little bit today. Taken a couple hpts and gotten bfn. Any ideas? Is this af coming or could I be pregger? Any help would be greately appreciated:thumbup:

I'm so sorry for your loss!

I sometimes spot 1-2 days before AF shows up and if you are 14DPO then I would have thought a HPT would be positve by now if you were pregnant. There are women on here that have taken a lot longer to get a positive though, you just never know. All you can really do is wait and see, I know it stinks, sorry I can't be much help!


----------



## jowing

mcmommy,
i did hpt on monday with an early tester claiming up to 6 days early that was neg. then i did again tues. afternoon before spotting started, bfn too but it was also midday urine. i would definately think i was not but what are ur thoughts about all these other symptoms, which btw i am having bloating and back pain as we speak. idk, this is driving me nuts, lol! i am sorry for your losses as well. dont test early, all it does is depress you. i know i am addicted to poas, lol!


----------



## ncmommy

jowing said:


> mcmommy,
> i did hpt on monday with an early tester claiming up to 6 days early that was neg. then i did again tues. afternoon before spotting started, bfn too but it was also midday urine. i would definately think i was not but what are ur thoughts about all these other symptoms, which btw i am having bloating and back pain as we speak. idk, this is driving me nuts, lol! i am sorry for your losses as well. dont test early, all it does is depress you. i know i am addicted to poas, lol!


Yes, all those symptoms can be pregnancy symptoms but can also be AF too. I hate that the symptoms for both are so similar. I wish I could tell you one way or the other but I have no idea what it can all mean. Can you go to your doctor to get a blood test done? That would tell you for sure if you were pregnant or not!

BTW-there are tons of POASA on this forum!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning ladies!! 
 jowling, sorry to hear about your loss & fingers crossed for a  , like ncmommy said its annoying how both pg symptoms and af symptoms are so alike .....Grr wish we could tell 1 from the other!!! confuses us too much other wise & turns us all into POASA!!! & I agree ncmommy....i think secretley were alll POASA! 

 beebee , fingers crossed for you on monday hope your test shows your christmas !! ​
Hope everyone is ok tomorrow!! ...... According to my little fertility calc i start my fertile window tomorrow!!   lets hope we catch thats super  this time around​*


----------



## tinkerbelle2

hayley x said:


> This is our first month... so not much chance, how about you? x

So sorry for your loss :( 
hope everything works out for you this time round xx

Morning ladies, xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


hayley x said:
↑

This is our first month... so not much chance, how about you? xClick to expand...

sorry hayley i went to bed, erm this is our second month properly ttc but 1st month we missed our fertile window cuz things didnt exactly go to plan so i suppose its kinda our 1st too really x It took me 3month to conceive my little man, after just coming off BCP, So thats not bad going really. 

Morning tinkerbelle x​*


----------



## Sambles

hayley x said:


> :hi: can I join your club? We are TTC #3 but it will be #2 for at home. :) x

Hi Hayley :wave:

I was going to post in your journal again but didn't want you to think I was stalking you lol


----------



## Sambles

Morning ladies,

Well I've woken up to even more snow. I start work at 12 so hopefully the roads will be clear enough for me to get in.

How's everyone getting on with their Xmas shopping? I still haven't started mine yet so I might try and get some done today when the shopping centre is really quiet.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


Sambles said:
↑

Morning ladies,

Well I've woken up to even more snow. I start work at 12 so hopefully the roads will be clear enough for me to get in.

How's everyone getting on with their Xmas shopping? I still haven't started mine yet so I might try and get some done today when the shopping centre is really quiet.Click to expand...

Morning :wave: 

we have had no more snow, only a couple of flakes  
I've just about finished my xmas shopping this year which i'm quite chuffed about  ....just got to get a few extra bits and pick up Tylers new bike on the 17th then i think i am done!! ​*


----------



## sjbno1

Morning all,

More snow here so didn't venture to work :) although I have severe cabin fever! I don't like not going out, can't drive etc and it's just rubbish!! Also izzie has woken with the devil in her! She's being a right monkey!

Hayley - sorry for your loss Hun :hugs:

Eek haven't finished my Christmas shopping yet! I'm so behind this year :( really want to get out and finish it but can't be dealing with the cold :) 

Hmmm wish I knew when AF was due as I'd love to know when to expect her!

Can anyone remember if your quite fertile as soon as you come off the pill or not?


----------



## Sambles

Usually I'm quite organised but just can't seem to get my act together this year.

I've got no idea what to get Sam, he has got sooo many toys already. He loves anything car related so I might get him the Fisher Price garage. It says it's suitable from 18 months but I'm sure it will be ok.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning :wave: 
well they reckon that it can take some time to conceive after coming off the pill but i was on the pill since i was 15 and i conceived Tyler only 3 month after coming off so i dunno, cuz i dont think thats too bad going really.

HaHa it must be this cold weather sending the kids mad cuz tyler is in a little terror of a mood too haha!! *​


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> More snow here so didn't venture to work :) although I have severe cabin fever! I don't like not going out, can't drive etc and it's just rubbish!! Also izzie has woken with the devil in her! She's being a right monkey!
> 
> Hayley - sorry for your loss Hun :hugs:
> 
> Eek haven't finished my Christmas shopping yet! I'm so behind this year :( really want to get out and finish it but can't be dealing with the cold :)
> 
> Hmmm wish I knew when AF was due as I'd love to know when to expect her!
> 
> Can anyone remember if your quite fertile as soon as you come off the pill or not?


Morning, I know what you mean about not being able to go out, it drives me crazy and Sam gets bored being indoors all day so can't wait for the snow to clear.

I've read different views on coming off the pill. Some people say that it makes no different to how fertile you are but I've also read that it can make you less fertile for a couple of months so don't know what to believe :shrug: Sorry I couldn't help, there's just so much conflicting info.


----------



## hayley x

Morning girls :hi:

sambles - dont worry about looking like a stalker, we all do :haha:

Sending you all lots of :dust: 

We dont have much snow thank god, well not compared to some people have it. Its so cold though... roll on spring :) x


----------



## MrsLQ

morning ladies

I am getting cabin fever too. We are sick in my house (a virus). I haven't even started thinking about Christmas... not really in the Christmas spirit, too much crap going on in my life. Oh well. Feeling like a really bad mother at the moment.


----------



## Stef

Afternoon ladies :hi: 

Lots more snow here overnight. Probably another 2 inches. We have lots and lots now :( had a struggle to get off my drive this morning. I had dh pushing and my footwell mats behind the front tyres trying to get some grip. Bet my neighbours loved me at 7:15. Olivias nursery was open today but on a first come first serve basis as try are short staffed. Lucky for me I pay extra for her to go on early so luckily dosent affect me.

I'm determined to do some Xmas shoppin tomorrow but probs just go into town rather than to Newcastle. Don't fancy driving and don't wan to be stranded there is the trains stop. 

We are on our 8th day of snow now, it's actually snowed every day too. Nightmare. 

I'm going to stick to my guns and go back to re dr in the new year and be a little bit more patient. I'm going to test again next week if the witch dosent get me as I'd like to at least think that it was ov last week. Might even invest in some opks. 

Hope every ones having a good day xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Send Some Of Your Snow My Way!! All We have here at tme mo is old snow thats frozen & lethal to walk on lol! x *


----------



## dudesmum

Afternoon all!

Its still snowing here, only just stopped, loads of schools still closed apart from of course.. my lil ones.. sods law eh!? i'll be leaving soon to collect him as everything seems to take longer with all this snow grr, had well enough now after 8 days.

Anyhoo enough of the moaning from me, I've put our trees up too.. cheers us all up no end! eek almost christmas, hmm fingers crossed for a new year BFP for me and all others waiting, I'm on CD4 so think out of the running for a Christmas one.

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well I Am Going To Brave The Winter Weather, Off Out For A Couple Of Hours To See A Friend, So No Doubt When I Come Back Later If I Come Online I Will Have A Lot Of Catching Up To Do Lol  

Have A Nice Night Everyone Speak To You All Later Maybe :wave: x​*


----------



## Sambles

M2T - Hope you have a good time

I made it into work at 12 but it was just so quiet that the manager decided to shut at 4 so that we all got home safely (it's still snowing quite heavily here and there are no buses running).

I ordered some OPKs yesterday because I have got absolutely no idea where I am in my cycle so hopefully they will turn up either tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## Stef

Have a good evening M2T!

Sambles where dis you order them from. Ive looked online and theres so many different variations im all confused and dont know what to buy, dont want to spend a fortune though.

Well the snow here has continued all day and its due all night.. Booo! Not all bad though, im out going all out on the winter food this week, Tuesday was cornedbeef hash, last night was shepards pie and tonight its oven baked potatoes with Chilli! YUM! This weather better stop soon or ill not be fitting in my clothes.

lol

xxx


----------



## Caezzybe

Hi ladies, can I join in too? I'm TTC No. 2 (2nd cycle of trying) and have a 3 month old baby boy (yes I know, I must be crazy!) He took 14 months to conceive.

On the snow front, it's about 3-4 inches deep here in the south east. I got my BFP last year on Boxing Day in the gap between 2 lots of snow. Perhaps the cold weather does some good for our OH's? ;) Let's hope for some BFPs soon :)


----------



## Stef

Hello Caezzybe! :hi:

We like crazy :) I would have had another sooner if DH would have allowed. 

Good luck TTC this time round, Hope you get your BFP soon!!

I wish we only had that much snow, I will have to take some photos tomorrow and post them of the snow here. When I was walking Olivia to the car from Nursery it was right the way up to her knees bless her. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Have a good evening M2T!
> 
> Sambles where dis you order them from. Ive looked online and theres so many different variations im all confused and dont know what to buy, dont want to spend a fortune though.
> 
> Well the snow here has continued all day and its due all night.. Booo! Not all bad though, im out going all out on the winter food this week, Tuesday was cornedbeef hash, last night was shepards pie and tonight its oven baked potatoes with Chilli! YUM! This weather better stop soon or ill not be fitting in my clothes.
> 
> lol
> 
> xxx

I got them from ebay, I don't know how to do the link but the shop is called fertility plan. If you type in 'ovulation strip' in the ebay search box I think it's about the 4th or 5th result down, the one with the mum kissing the baby. I bought them from there before and thought they were really good. I bought 50 and think I paid £6 plus £2 P & P x


----------



## Sambles

Hi Caezzybe :wave:

I don't think you're crazy at all, I wanted to try again when DS was about 3 months but OH said no way lol. Hopefully no.2 won't take as long for you.


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :wave:

M2T - have a lovely night out :D 
Mrs Q - hugs hun 

Well I think I am out this month! DOH! have had some small spotting :( ah well at least once I have a actual cycle I can start seeing how long they are and then work it out :) 

hows everyones days been? i've been so bored all day but havent turned the computer on once lol i dont like to turn it on when izzie is about as shes obsessed with it lol


----------



## honey08

same here !! i cnt turn the laptop on when morgans about , been bored all day , snows terrible, i cant push the buggy in it, i had to carry him 2 the docs this morning ( hes 26lb ! ) and had a very boring day :? tried making a snowman and the snow wudnt stay 2geva :?


----------



## Sambles

Sam is the same with the laptop, he tries to grab it off me so now I try and only go on it when he is having his nap or is asleep for the night.

Has anyone got any plans for the weekend?

Im working 12 - 10.30pm on Saturday but hopefully we might shut early if this weather continues and then putting the Xmas tree up on Sunday.


----------



## sjbno1

haha so izzie isnt the only monkey then LOL 

Erm I was suppose to be meeting Twiglet (chelle) on here but as we've had so much snow and my car is buried i dont think I will be able to :( its pooh! as it will mean a whole weekend in doors which will drive me crazy! I might go with my OH to get a Eglu from cambridge if I go to mental tomorrow! lol

Sam is out tomorrow night aswell :( so all day alone then all evening - yuk


----------



## honey08

im trying to get to me mams 2mro , but going in twn for a few last xmas bits ...... been saying last bits for wks :? 
sat/sun not sure :?


----------



## sjbno1

awww hope you get there!

i really want to get out the house tomorrow but I cant even get my buggy out! I have a icandy and this snow is just to high for it! DOH


----------



## Sambles

I really hope the snow starts to thaw soon because my LO is getting so fed up indoors. He loves being out and about and when I was putting my coat on today to go to work he got all excited because he thought he was coming as well. He even went over to his pushchair and tried to pull it out. There were lots of tears when he realised he was staying in :cry:


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Ladies

I am feeling so much better after a trip out of the house...we went food shopping...nom nom nom. Have had a nice homemade pasta dish, with fresh fruit for afters...mmmmm


----------



## sjbno1

awww bless him Sambles :hugs: thats horrible when that happens! izzie hates being coup'd up too :( 

glad your feeling better hun :D i want to go food shopping but i'm stuck in here :(


----------



## Sambles

Glad you're feeling better MrsLQ, sometimes just getting out the house can lift my mood if I'm having a bad day x


----------



## Stef

Thats why I love my iphone...(Probably the only reason i love my iphone) I have BnB everywhere I go!!!

Im so tired this evening glad I have a day off tomorrow. I could just go bed bed now if it wasnt for the fact i like to wait up for DH getting home from work... zzzzzz

Ive even got harry (our beagle puppy) sat by my side having a little snooze, Bless him! Must be catching xx

Xx


----------



## MrsLQ

we literally had no food...I mean,no bread, cereal, milk,nothing. had been living on takeaways and peppermint tea for past 2 days, lol


----------



## MrsLQ

oooooooooooooh does anyone watch Misfits??? I do and yum yum to Simon, lol


----------



## ncmommy

Hi ladies....first time I've been able to get on and catch up today. We woke up late and rushed to preschool then I went an did some shopping and created a photo book for my mom and now we are home!

No snow here but I am sure my LO would love to have some! She made a cute candy cane ornament at school to hang on the tree, I think we will make some more tomorrow. I love home made ornaments!!! We are going to go get our tree tomorrow if it is not raining.

Anyone have cute Christmas crafts to share?


----------



## Stef

MrsLQ said:


> we literally had no food...I mean,no bread, cereal, milk,nothing. had been living on takeaways and peppermint tea for past 2 days, lol

Lol, that would have been us if i hadnt forced myself to go to Asda. 

ncmoomy - thats so sweet, I love home made things like that too. Olivia made her own Christmas cards to give to her friends at nursery. Ill try and post a piccy 

xx


----------



## Stef

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/Christmadcards.jpg

xx


----------



## sjbno1

awww those cards are fab :D

I have a iphone and cant wait for the bnb app to become available :D will make life so much easier LOL then I can log in anytime lol

ncmommy - i want to make some salt dough decorations with Izzie :D but have no paint - so hoping to go and get some paint at some point and then i'll make some up :) might even make them tomorrow and leave them to dry lol 

eek seeing those cards has reminded me that I still havent done them yet lol


----------



## sjbno1

oh can anyone recommend a good hand cream? my hands are so rough at the moment and any cream I use doesnt seem to do anything :(


----------



## honey08

mine are soooooooo bad !!! im seeing a "skin doc" cnt think wot there called soon 
but vasleine (sp?) intensive care is really gud x

stef ........ so cute :)


----------



## Stef

I use this;
https://www.boots.com/en/Soap-and-G...---_-Soap and Glory Hand Food Hand Cream125ml

It does the trick for me and not expensive oh and it smells lush

Dermatologist Honey. I get awful skin on my scalp and it carcks and gets all sore and horrible i have to use this steriod stuff and special shampoo... Olivia has eczema too :(

xx


----------



## Stef

Heres my xmas tree on 25/12/2007!

3 years ago :cry:

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/DSC00301.jpg

Just looking through all my old pics on photo bucket & thought id share 

Heres last years, its a bit of a rubbish photo this one, dont have too many on this laptop

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/xmas2009.jpg

xx


----------



## sjbno1

oh my hun look at your Livy Lou under there :cloud9: beautiful and tiny :) you need to take one this year of her standing in front of it :D

Stef - i love soup and glory so lush


----------



## honey08

Stef said:


> Heres my xmas tree on 25/12/2007!
> 
> 3 years ago :cry:
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/DSC00301.jpg
> 
> Just looking through all my old pics on photo bucket & thought id share
> 
> xx




awwwwww gorgeous xxxx:cloud9:


----------



## sjbno1

so quite tonight - i'm gonna drink my hot choccie and try and get a early night! 

sweet dreams girls xx


----------



## honey08

me2 , stepsons banging on bout laptop :growlmad: so gotto go x


----------



## Stef

Yeah I thought it was a little quiet to!

Every one must be :sex: because its so cold. :rofl:

Night night hun 

xxx


----------



## honey08

not me ! lol x


----------



## Stef

Me either. Im home alone so no chance there!!

x


----------



## ncmommy

sjbno1 said:


> awww those cards are fab :D
> 
> I have a iphone and cant wait for the bnb app to become available :D will make life so much easier LOL then I can log in anytime lol
> 
> ncmommy - i want to make some salt dough decorations with Izzie :D but have no paint - so hoping to go and get some paint at some point and then i'll make some up :) might even make them tomorrow and leave them to dry lol
> 
> eek seeing those cards has reminded me that I still havent done them yet lol


Would you share how to do the salt dough decorations, my DD would love to do that!


----------



## Caezzybe

Sambles said:


> I got them from ebay, I don't know how to do the link but the shop is called fertility plan. If you type in 'ovulation strip' in the ebay search box I think it's about the 4th or 5th result down, the one with the mum kissing the baby. I bought them from there before and thought they were really good. I bought 50 and think I paid £6 plus £2 P & P x

I use their test strips as well and find them absolutely fine. Sure you have to collect a sample in a cup rather than weeing on a stick, but I'm that much of an expert now I find that method far less messy and not as hit or miss as trying to hit a fiddly stick LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyyy!! Guess What Ladies......Its SNOWING!!!  Really Excited Although I Did Really Need To Get To Town Today  
Stef Love The Pics!!! Your Little Lady Looks Sooo Cute!  
Well According To My Little Fertility Calc Today Is Meant To Be The 1st Day Of My Fertile Window 
How Is Everyone Today ....Anymore Snow For You Through The Night*​


----------



## Stef

Well if it was OV last week I would now be 9DPO...

Im so tempted to buy a test today but also not wanting to because i havent had a period for 3 months now, how the hell am i supposed to know whats going on when my body is playing tricks!!

Grrr! Any way... I have persuaded OH that we can still go xmas shopping, although just in our crappy town! 

I want to put the tree up today too seems he wont let me have a real tree this year... I want to feel all xmassy and warm!!! I love putting my tree up listening to Christmas songs. Might still see if i can get my own way with a real tree though!

Oooo and M2T lots of :sex: for you this week. GL!

Speak to all you lovely ladies later, Have a good day.


xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies, well my OPKs turned up this morning so I'm officially going to be a POAS addict again lol!

Stef - I know how tempting it is to test but I would try and wait a few more days (I don't know why I'm saying this because I would probably have tested about 7dpo :haha: I just can't help myself when it comes to testing)

M2T - No more snow for us, just everything turning to ice now. Hope you get lots of :sex: over the weekend!

I think OH is finishing work early today so will hopefully get our tree up rather than waiting til Sun.


----------



## ncmommy

Hi ladies!

I'm up early this morning....could not sleep. I hope DD stays sleeping for a while so I can play around on here. I'm 11DPO and not feeling very positive that this is my month even though we did so much to ensure it was. Gonna try and get over myself though as we have a busy weekend and I want to have as much fun as possible.

M2T- have fun this weekend!!!!

Stef- I hear the HPT calling to me, but I am being strong.

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Stef - I know how tempting it is to test but I would try and wait a few more days (I don't know why I'm saying this because I would probably have tested about 7dpo :haha: I just can't help myself when it comes to testing)
> .

I know I should have. I bought the 6 days early first response tests from Boots as they are buy 1 get 1 free

Any way,, after waiting in suspense it still shows :bfn:

Damned it. So my plan of action now is to wait and see if AF will ever arrive, or ill be back at the drs at beginning of jan!

xx


----------



## Stef

ncmommy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm up early this morning....could not sleep. I hope DD stays sleeping for a while so I can play around on here. I'm 11DPO and not feeling very positive that this is my month even though we did so much to ensure it was. Gonna try and get over myself though as we have a busy weekend and I want to have as much fun as possible.
> 
> M2T- have fun this weekend!!!!
> 
> Stef- I hear the HPT calling to me, but I am being strong.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!

:hugs::hugs: I hope its your month hun. Would like to see one of us get a BFP soon! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> I know I should have. I bought the 6 days early first response tests from Boots as they are buy 1 get 1 free
> 
> Any way,, after waiting in suspense it still shows :bfn:
> 
> Damned it. So my plan of action now is to wait and see if AF will ever arrive, or ill be back at the drs at beginning of jan!
> 
> xx

You're not out yet hun. I think those tests are only about 50 - 60% accurate 6 days before AF arrives so you're still in with a chance xx


----------



## Sambles

ncmommy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm up early this morning....could not sleep. I hope DD stays sleeping for a while so I can play around on here. I'm 11DPO and not feeling very positive that this is my month even though we did so much to ensure it was. Gonna try and get over myself though as we have a busy weekend and I want to have as much fun as possible.
> 
> M2T- have fun this weekend!!!!
> 
> Stef- I hear the HPT calling to me, but I am being strong.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!

Will keep everything crossed for you. When are you planning on testing?


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :D

Stef - test again after the weekend :D I'm holding out testing as i'll be annoyed if I waste a stick and get a BFN lol 

ncmommy :D afternoon hun :D 

M2T - Right lady we dont want to see you here for at least 3 days LOL Get bonking :D

Sambles - that was quick! we've had no post for days :(

hows everyone been today? we're still snowed in but I did manage to move my car finally :D and pass Izzie over the fence to my aunt :D we're hoping to go into town tomorrow to get some christmas presents so I should make a list of what i need to buy still :D have done my cards this evening though :D

well I thought AF was on her way but no sign of anything at the mo :wacko: no signs of anything at the mo so i guess no AF currently is good news LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha  that made me chuckle haha!! 
well we will hafto wait and see what happens  fingers crossed!! 

weve had rain most of today and then about 1hr ago it started snowing and actually set!! i was shocked didnt think it would set after all that rain, hoping it carries on.

well i can say that i have just about finished my christmas shopping!!  got 1 more present to buy  all my cards are written and im feeling really organised woo!! 

am about to order a chinese Mmmmmm cant wait am soo hungry!!
my OH Has his mate down tonite and most likely they will be on the xbox till late and i will end up going to bed alone....and thats not good as its  week haha! Might hafto drag him upstairs on the sly  ​*


----------



## Sambles

M2T - Well done with your Xmas shopping, I've only just started mine!

I had a chinese earlier, was tired and couldn't be bothered to cook so thought take away was the best idea. The only problem with chinese is that I will probably be hungry again in a couple of hours

sjbno1 - fingers crossed that :witch: stays away for you


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


Sambles said:
↑

I had a chinese earlier, was tired and couldn't be bothered to cook so thought take away was the best idea. The only problem with chinese is that I will probably be hungry again in a couple of hourSClick to expand...

Im the same with that, i eat it ......feel full and then i get this craving for chocolate about 1hr-2hrs after eating it haha!! madness, what do u like to eat from the chinese x​*


----------



## sjbno1

i just ate a dominoes :D was yum :D I do love a good chinese though but the last one I had was crap :( and not had one since :( 

M2T - you need to tell him to get rid of the friend :D and nooooooooooooo about the snow!!! snow is bad!

I feel I might have a huge bruise on my knee from falling flat on my face when pushing my car earlier :wacko: bad times!


----------



## Sambles

Lol I'm eating a big bar of galaxy at the moment!

I love sweet and sour chicken balls, any kind of rice, noodles and any other kind of chicken dish lol. How about you?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha see it must be a chinese thing.....they make me crave chocolate!! 

I do like s&s chicken balls but the chinese we go to .....theyre shit tbh infact i have been ill off them once so i wont eat the chicken from there again  lol 
so i usually get a curry or something like fried rice etc x​*


----------



## sjbno1

oh i love S&S chicken balls - doh knew I should have ordered rubbish pizza lol 

well Sam has just walked in the door, he was going to a concert tonight, but his friends train broke down, so hes come home as the last train is at 9.55 so decided there was no point trying to go and then leaving early anyway :( poor Sam!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awwww Bless Him what concert was he going to x*


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> oh i love S&S chicken balls - doh knew I should have ordered rubbish pizza lol
> 
> well Sam has just walked in the door, he was going to a concert tonight, but his friends train broke down, so hes come home as the last train is at 9.55 so decided there was no point trying to go and then leaving early anyway :( poor Sam!

Aww that's a shame


----------



## sjbno1

Hes was going to see Cast - there a old band from the 90's and had reformed for this concert - he doesnt seem that bothered by it - just had a major clearing up session in our house! silly dog has managed to cut open one of the pads on her paw! DOH!


----------



## ncmommy

You girls are making me hungry!!!!! 

Avery and I just made some Christmas ornaments for our family to put on their trees since we won't be with them this year. It was a lot of fun, listening to Christmas music and talking and laughing...I love days like this.

Thanks Stef and Sambles- I plan to test either Sunday or Monday depending on how I am feeling...don't wanna waste a HPT now would I...:winkwink:.

Hope all you ladies are having a wonderful evening!


----------



## Sambles

I've just been sorting through some of Sam's clothes because he is growing out of a lot of his 9 - 12 month stuff and I came across a bag of socks, hats, scratch mittens and booties from when he was newborn. It made me feel a bit sad knowing that he isn't a baby any more and I also realised how much I want another :baby:


----------



## sjbno1

ncmommy - i hate wasting tests LOL fingers crossed good news awaits all of us :D we'll have to have two threads going if we start getting BFPs :D 

sambles - awwww :hugs: sure you'll get your BFP soon hun :D fx'd its this month :D


----------



## sjbno1

where is everyone tonight? please dont tell me all you mummies have a life outside of children on a friday night? or are you all bonking ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im Here, But You Knew That lol ..... It Is Very Quiet Tonite!! *


----------



## Stef

Sambles I'm like that when I sort out olivias clothes. I was sorting out the boxes we still haven't don't anything with since we moved house a little while back! Got me all teary eyed! 

Well tonight I'm even more confused :wacko: I was 70% I had ov'd last week judging by cm but TMI WARNiNG after wiping I had ewcm - like lots and lots of it. So now I'm even more confused!! Wish that could have happened before I tested. Totally wasted a stick and they are so damned expensive. So now I'm totally confused!!! But I'm going to demand :sex: from dh tonight just incase for good measure! 

We went Xmas shopping today. I was meant to get it all done but I got stuck several times in the snow and got fed up. So all I ended up getting was a lots o hugging bear and then nursery called to ask me to pick liv up as she had a high temp!!! Well that put an end to that!!!

Xxx


----------



## Kittee

Hello. :) 
Ok for me to join? My DD is 10.5 months old and we are TTC #2~ :)


----------



## Stef

Kittee said:


> Hello. :)
> Ok for me to join? My DD is 10.5 months old and we are TTC #2~ :)

Of course!! Welcome :hi: 

Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*:wave: kittee, welcome  
How long have you been ttc for x*


----------



## sjbno1

welcome kittee :wave: 

M2T - haha i know your here hun :) you have taught me the way to a colour CP :D i feel i need to change it to a bit more darker though :D

stef - doh - hate it when that happens - used to bug me when I'd POAS get a BFN and two seconds later AF would suddenly appear! GRRRR

Right i'm off- all that pushing cars and falling flat on my face has worn me out :) night beauties :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite sjbno1 speak soon :wave:

Stef.... is livy ok, I hate when Tyler gets a temp ...im a total worrier when it comes to temperatures lol x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello and welcome Kittee...welcome to the mad house, lol

Oliver is notwell, he has a cold, swollen osphegus(sp?) and conjunctivitus....poor bubs!!

I have had a major falling out with hubs, but we are making up now...gonna watch a film together now....Night night xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


MrsLQ said:
↑

Hello and welcome Kittee...welcome to the mad house, lol

Oliver is notwell, he has a cold, swollen osphegus(sp?) and conjunctivitus....poor bubs!!

I have had a major falling out with hubs, but we are making up now...gonna watch a film together now....Night night xxClick to expand...

Sorry to hear ur LO is poorly, Hope he's feeling better soon x Theres nothing worse than when your babies are poorly  ​*


----------



## Stef

Morning!!

Well that's me off work today, olivias temp is still up and she has been up all night coughing and had nosebleeds. :( 

Poor thing. Any one have many plans for this weekend? X


----------



## sjbno1

Awww no poor Olivia :(

Izzie isn't well either! She was sick in the night and just now DH went to give her porridge and she was sick everywhere :( she's just munching on some toast now so I hope it's nearly out of her system as she's quite happy in herself :) 

What's everyones plans for today? I'm hoping to go into town today to buy the last of the Christmas pressies :) I've dug the path and will get the incandy out as I mean business lol


----------



## Stef

Hello :hi: 

SJBNO, Poor Izzie, I always hate it when they are ill and disturbs their sleep as it put them out of sync for the whole day after. Hope Izzies on the mend and feels much better soon!!

MrsLQ, bless him. Hope your little mans better soon, its that time of year again where they seem to have something all the time.

Ive had Liv to the walk-in centre this morning because the blood has just kept seeping from her nose, They think its just congestion & told me to keep an eye on her.

No plans for me today, was supposed to be working but obviously not now, cant go out anywhere so im taking advantage of it and trying to do a good clean of the house before the xmas tree goes up. Although I keep sneaking off to come on here lol

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

lol..plans for the day...cleaning, cleaning...maybe a nap (had a terrible night sleep with Oliver, I have a bad throat and keep waking up) more cleaning and my MIL is on her way over. I am very lucky as I have a fantastic relationship with her. My SIL and her new bf stayed last night so have treated us all to a fry up....mmmm we had

Fried Bread/bread and butter
Mushrooms
Tomatoes (tinned)
Beans
Sausages
Bacon
Hash Browns
Fried egg 
Scrambled egg


We are all very very full! Now I could really do with a lie down :sleep:. Think I might have a nap and then get up and d the washing up and put the washing away!


----------



## sjbno1

ohhhh Mrs Q that sounds lush :D


----------



## MrsLQ

oops...still haven't done the washing up! I am not well though,think I have a cold, possibly the flu coming on. Have been bed for the majority of the afternoon.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

you lot really are chatterboxes!!!! Please don't ever think me rude for not keeping up, I don't tend to come onto the computer much, so kind of get lost!
Sorry to hear of little ones who are not feeling to well:(
that fry up sounds amazingingly yummy!!


----------



## Stef

tinkerbelle2 said:


> you lot really are chatterboxes!!!! Please don't ever think me rude for not keeping up, I don't tend to come onto the computer much, so kind of get lost!
> Sorry to hear of little ones who are not feeling to well:(
> that fry up sounds amazingingly yummy!!

We wouldn't think you were rude hun. Some of us just have too much time on our hands. :rofl:

Especially me today, ive been house bound. But my house is now sparkling clean just the ironing to do but id rather clean toilets than do the ironing. Its the house job I hate the most. Sooo... it can wait until tomorrow... or another day!

xx


----------



## ncmommy

Morning ladies!!!!!

I'm so sorry so many of the LO are sick, that is the worst. My daughter had croup a few weeks ago so i am hoping she stays healthy for a while.

MrsLQ- that breakfast sounds sooooooo yummy! I think I started drooling reading the list! Hope you feel better soon!

Today we have a birthday party to go to then we are coming home and getting all the decorations out. My college football teams plays in a championship game today so we will be wathing and cheering them on. I love my Hokies!!!

I am 12DPO today and had some cramping on and off all night, hoping that is a good sign. I showed my husband my boobs and first he was like they look bigger then he was grossed out cause they are so veiny! :wacko: I am gonna wait to see if AF shows up on Monday though to test. I usually start spotting the day before so if no spotting tomorrow that is a good sign....I'm so nervous!

Ok, well I probably won't be on too much today and I am sure by the time i am everyone will be sleeping! Stupid time difference :winkwink:

Have a nice day everyone!!!!!


----------



## Kittee

Thanks for the warm welcome, needed that on a COLD day like today! Supposed to get 3 inches of snow tonight!

Sorry my post was so brief last night. My husband came home from work the moment that I had started to post so I had to cut it short. 

So here is my full history. :)

DH and I have been together 10 years now. We got pregnant with DD last April after 8 years of PNP. :) So I can say that method worked for us for nearly 8 years. lol. This also means that we don't know how long it took us to get pregnant with DD because we were not TTC. She was our happy surprise. 

Now that we are ready to start working on #2, we have no idea how long this is going to take us as it a completely new experience. It's a bit more stressful than I thought. 

This is our 2nd month of TTC, well almost 3rd. The first month we were just NTNP, then last month we TTC but not like seriously. Just a more concerted effort to DTD on O week, now this month is serious TTC. Doing a DTD plan, watching my CM, taking EPO, ordered Preseed. :) I have my fingers crossed that we get lucky this month but I don't really want to get my hopes up. Things like that never happen to me in my life, I always have to struggle to get what I want. 

I'm sure some of you know the feeling.

Well that's a little bit about me!


----------



## ncmommy

Kittee said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, needed that on a COLD day like today! Supposed to get 3 inches of snow tonight!
> 
> Sorry my post was so brief last night. My husband came home from work the moment that I had started to post so I had to cut it short.
> 
> So here is my full history. :)
> 
> DH and I have been together 10 years now. We got pregnant with DD last April after 8 years of PNP. :) So I can say that method worked for us for nearly 8 years. lol. This also means that we don't know how long it took us to get pregnant with DD because we were not TTC. She was our happy surprise.
> 
> Now that we are ready to start working on #2, we have no idea how long this is going to take us as it a completely new experience. It's a bit more stressful than I thought.
> 
> This is our 2nd month of TTC, well almost 3rd. The first month we were just NTNP, then last month we TTC but not like seriously. Just a more concerted effort to DTD on O week, now this month is serious TTC. Doing a DTD plan, watching my CM, taking EPO, ordered Preseed. :) I have my fingers crossed that we get lucky this month but I don't really want to get my hopes up. Things like that never happen to me in my life, I always have to struggle to get what I want.
> 
> I'm sure some of you know the feeling.
> 
> Well that's a little bit about me!

Welcome Kittee! I just moved from NC this year...I miss it lots!

I used pre seed this cycle too and liked it a lot...hope it works! I so know what you mean about having to struggle to get what you want. A lot of the times I feel like a sh!t magnent as I feel like nothing seems to go right for me! Let's hope this has changed for the both of us! Hope you get your BFP soon!!!!


----------



## Kittee

LOL I totally know what you mean about the poop magnet! 
What part of NC did you move from? And I'd love to move to North Cally. I love the whole north west.


----------



## ncmommy

Kittee said:


> LOL I totally know what you mean about the poop magnet!
> What part of NC did you move from? And I'd love to move to North Cally. I love the whole north west.


We lived just outside of Raleigh. Where do you live? The first time I had ever been on the west coast was moving out here...it was kind of scary but we like it. All our friends and family though are back east in NC, VA, and D.C.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hiii ladies!!! 
Well my ttc buddy got her bfp today!! Sooo excited for her, shes really made up! 
how are you all this evening, i am in alot of pain!! Must of slept wrong on my neck lastnight and OMG the pain is sooo bad!! So my plans for tonite are.....Hot water bottle, Pizza & Xfactor!! *​


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :D

Mrs Q - hope you feel better soon hun :D 

ncmommy :D ohhhhhhh good luck for testing :D :D according to my phone app i'm due AF by at least Tuesday :) we'll see what happens I guess

Tinks - no problems hun - i have no social life at the mo so i'm always here in the evenings whilst OH either walks the dogs or plays the xbox :D

kittee - :wave: sorry to sound silly - whats PNP? i think I can guess but just incase :blush: hope your not TTC for to long hun :)

M2T - hehe are you sure you dont have a bad neck for other :haha: :haha:
did you manage to catch your OH last night :thumbup: and hope your neck is better soon hun :hug:

woop woop girls I have *nearly* finished my christmas shopping :happydance: I only have about 4 pressies to get :D :happydance: When my OH got home today we tagged teamed so I went out chrimbo shopping and managed to get lots :happydance: still need to get his, but will sort that in the week :thumbup: might do the rest of my shopping online :thumbup:
Izzie is still poorly :cry: shes been sick quite a few times today :cry: hopefully she'll be better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Helllooooo!! 

I'm also in alot of pain, Cher Lloyd has just made me ears bleed. Lol. I can't stand her! Eugh!!!

Tonight I'm feeling so disheartened with ttc. I can't understand what the he'll is going on with my body. No periods in 3 months. I could cry. I get stupid niggling pains in my lower abdomen all most all day every day. What if this is something really wrong with me. It's totally not normal. I want to cry?! Argh?!! I know I shouldn't think like this but what if I ever can't have another baby now for what ever is going on withy body I'm going out of my mind!! :cry:

Sorry to be so morbid girls!

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Awww Stef thats what we're all here for hun to talk about the good and the bad rubbish stuff :hugs: I think you should get christmas out the way and then look at visiting your Dr in the first week of Jan hun and demand some scans etc and see if theres any tests they can do or if they can refer you? would you be happy on the pill for a couple of months hun to see if that would help regulate something? might be a option? 

i'm not watching x factor - sam is playing the ruddy x box! oh joy!


----------



## Kittee

Sarah--- PNP = PULL AND PRAY! LOL!


NCMommy- We are outside Durham. :)


----------



## sjbno1

Kittee said:


> Sarah--- PNP = PULL AND PRAY! LOL!

haha love it :haha:


----------



## Stef

sjbno1 said:


> Awww Stef thats what we're all here for hun to talk about the good and the bad rubbish stuff :hugs: I think you should get christmas out the way and then look at visiting your Dr in the first week of Jan hun and demand some scans etc and see if theres any tests they can do or if they can refer you? would you be happy on the pill for a couple of months hun to see if that would help regulate something? might be a option?
> 
> i'm not watching x factor - sam is playing the ruddy x box! oh joy!

Sarah, thank you!! :hugs:

I took myself off to bed last night thought that was the best place for me before i headed to the fridge and drowned myself in wine. lol

I have gone into TTC completely naive this time round I think, With DD we were trying for just 4 months and thought this with the next it was going to be a similar state of affairs. I never expected for my periods to pack their bags and disappear for the the moment we know as no reason on their nice little holiday. If I wasnt TTC id have been over the moon. 

I know I should wait until January, im just getting frustrated. I cant help fly off the handle at DH sometimes too which I know I shouldnt but I have been nagging for ages and ages if we can have another baby before i go to Uni in September 2012 and my cycles upto September were normal. But then at the same time he didnt know this would happen either. 

So my plan of action for this month is to relax a little, stop getting so cuaght up in the emotion of TTC. Enjoy Xmas with the lovely daughter i already have and then go back to the drs in the new year! 

So today is a new day and ive TOLD DH we are going to get a real tree... Hes only so against it as last year when we had one he picked the hoover more times to hoover up the pine needles than he ever has in his whole life... But it just smells so amazing when you come downstairs and smell the tree every morning... Cant wait for Olivia to help me decorate it listening to Christmas songs and have a chicken roasting in the oven! Yum!

Oh and by the way... Thanks girls!! I dont know what id do through this crazy time of TTC with out you!!! i hope that we can all be bump buddies before long too. :flower:

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* stef hunni xx I think thats the best thing to do, enjoy christmas with your lovely little livy, you dont want to be stressing yourself over christmas as it can be stressful enough sometimes x and then in the new year go docs, new year...new start x*


----------



## Sambles

Morning everyone

Well I have no laptop at the mo. The screen has completely gone on it so I'm having to use my phone or PC which is sooooo slow.

Stef - I just wanted to give you big :hugs: I know exactly how you feel, it's horrible not knowing why AF is missing. I was exactly the same two years and my doctor refered me for an ultrasound which is when they discovered the PCOS. I really hope you have got a sympathetic doctor who won't just fob you off.

ncmommy and sjbno1 - sending lots of positive thoughts your way

M2T - congrats to your TTC buddy

Kittee - Welcome

Well I'm off out to get measured for a bridesmaids dress. It's my best friends wedding in August and I'm maid of honour. Althiough if I do manage to get preggers by then the dress might need altering slightly :haha:

Will be back on later ladies
xxx


----------



## Kittee

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## sjbno1

awww Stef :) your sounding much better today :D :hugs: hope you manage to get your tree :) we've gone for plastic fantastic this year lol

morning Sambles :wave: i've been using my iphone to go on bnb but its rubbish without a app :( hope you get your comp fixed :)

M2T :) have you manage to DTD yet? hope your necks better :)

morning Kittee :wave:

my poor poppet is still unwell today :( hate it when there poorly :( :cry: and just want her better now - shes had to sleep already today which is so unlike her :( 

hows everyones Sunday going? whilst izzie is dozing i might do some more christmas shopping :) i only need to buy one more pressie :)


----------



## ncmommy

Well, looks like you ladies are stuck with me for at least another month....AF got me last night :cry:. I cried and had a long talk with DH....he really is great. He listens to me sob and was really supportive and understanding of my feelings last night. I feel much better this morning and plan to enjoy the day with my husband and daughter. We are going to get pics with Santa and decorate out tree today.

Stef-I totally understand how you feel and am glad you are feeling better today. I never thought TTC would be so stressful. Sounds like you have a wonderful day planned! Hope 2011 is better for us all!!!!

Sambles-what does the dress look like? I have had a few that were awful! I was MOH at my sisters this past summer and we got to pick our own black dress which was nice!

Kittee-Good Morning!!!!

sjbno1- Hope your LO is better soon, poor thing! Can't beleive you are almost done shopping!

M2T- I saw the thread about your TTC buddy. I could tell on that IC she had a BFP!!!!!!! :happydance:. Hopefully that dust rubbed off on you! Hope your neck is feeling better!


----------



## sjbno1

Awww ncmommy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: darn that horrible witch! and glad your hubby is being fab :) they really do come through at times :) 

Izzie is doing much better - shes had 3 naps today so sleeping plenty but finally ate some food tonight - she nicked a bit of our batter pudding so that seemed to give her some much needed energy :) shes having cuddles with daddy now :) 

I guess everyone has been busy this weekend?

yuk I have work tomorrow :( i really need the bnb app LOL


----------



## MrsLQ

ncmommy - Sorry the witch got you, pretty sure this time next week I will be in the same situation. Gad your DH is being so understanding.

sjbno1- Glad Izzie is getting better. Luckily I am off work till Tuesday.

Oliver is getting a little better, he still keeps having a fever on and off. Going to take him back to the doctors tomorrow. Sunday dinner was interesting as the chicken had 'gone off' and we had chicken dippers as a replacement, was still quite nice though.

Hope you are all having a nice evening!!!


----------



## sjbno1

hehe chicken dippers is never bad :) lol awww at least you have a few days to get over things :) and hope Oliver is better soon :hugs: 

Izzie is in bed now :) bless her heart - she hasnt slept this much since she was little!


----------



## sjbno1

Eeeek girls, I appear to be having the munchies today!! - (sent OH to make pancakes) lol so have a feeling that AF will be here any day :( i always get the munchies with AF due :( sorry just a random mumble :)


----------



## sjbno1

talking to myself tonight but remembered someone wanted the salt dough recipe :D

so here it is :)

https://www.channel4.com/4homes/des...h-for-christmas-decorations-09-11-26_p_1.html


----------



## sjbno1

double post


----------



## Stef

Evening! Thank you again to every one for your kind yet wise words.

I've had a lovy day with dh and dd. We didn't end up getting a real tree as the place we usually get it from ita down a country lane and didn't look too great and didn't want to get stuck in snow again so I've settled for the artificial tree again this year but Olivia was proud as punch that she had decorated the tree so I guess that's all that counts really. As long as my little princess is having a good run up to Christmas. 

Sorry that the witch got you ncmommy :hugs: lots of baby dust to you for this cycle. 

Well I'm not sticking around tonight but just wanted to come and have a little peek before info to bed. Back at work tomorrow. Sigh. I hate working full time i feel like I miss out on so much with olivias. 

Good night every one xxxxx


----------



## Stef

Just read my post back. I appologise for all the typos I'm on my iPhone posting and it's a pain in the ass! X


----------



## caleblake

Hello ladies do you mind if I join you, im ttc#2

My names is Natalie, im 31 and got married to hubby July 2009. I was frortunate to fall pregnant a few months later and Im now blessed with a gorgeous wee boy named Caleb who will be 7 months on friday. Im currently on cd8 of my first month ttc no2 should be able to text on xmas eve.............eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkk!!! xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Awww Stef you'll have to show us your piccies of the tree :) glad you had a good day and Livy enjoyed decorating the tree :)

Hi Natalie - welcome to the crazy housr :wave: it's been quite this weekend but it's usually a bit busier :) good luck with your first month of ttc :)


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Gash glad you found your way over....

Hello and Welcome!!! Also you are not too eager starting to ttc number 2 when you LO is 7 months old (going by your other post) We started when Oliver was 8 weeks and he is now 3....eeeeek, how times fly's. I hope your stay is short and sweet!!!


----------



## ncmommy

sjbno1 said:


> talking to myself tonight but remembered someone wanted the salt dough recipe :D
> 
> so here it is :)
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/4homes/des...h-for-christmas-decorations-09-11-26_p_1.html

Thanks, that was me!!!!! :flower:


----------



## ncmommy

Ok, here is our tree with my little girl standing in front of it!

https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad261/aseppala/033.jpg


Welcome Gash....lots of baby dust to you!

Had a wonderful day with my little family and am so tired. We are about to eat dinner then I think we are all heading to bed. Went to see Santa and when he asked Avery what she wanted she told him an iPad :haha:.

Have a wonderful night ladies!


----------



## Kittee

Hi Natalie, welcome!

Hey girls, when you DTD, do you do it everynight? or Every other night? DH is worried he will run out of swimmers? Can they run out? Should he take some supplements?


----------



## Stef

Just me crazily checking in at 3:16am I can't sleep for the life of me worrying about olivias birthday party! :dohh: I booked her party for 19th December but forgot last week to hand them into her nursery to give to her friends. I'm going to go in this morning and drop them off but I'm worried now that we haven't given people enough notice and that nobody will come :( it's already a busy time of the year just under 2 weeks notice is a little short isn't it :(

Guess time will tell. 

Ncmommy your tree is amazing!! Lovely pic thanks for sharing. Your dd is so cute bless her. I love her curls.

Natalie - welcome. Good luck with trying to conceive. Gl testing Xmas eve I will have my fingers crossed for you! 

Kittee - I read somewhere I can't remember where that it's better to DTD every other night. Dunno why though??? As for supplements etc I've no idea?! 

I will post some pics of the Xmas tree when I'm on the laptop. 

Well I suppose I best get back to trying to sleep. 

Xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Stef- Hope you are able to get back to sleep and get some rest. At my daughter's 3rd birthday she only had 3 girls at her party cause we were new to the state and did not know many people and she had a BLAST! I'm sure she will have a great party no matter what! What are you doing for her party?

Kittee-I have just read a few articles now that say if your DH does not have any issues that having sex every day during your fertile time is fine. If there are problems though then every other day would be better. I think there was a thread in the TTC forum recently about supplement so you might wanna search in there. I don't think a man can run out...I wouldn't do it more than once a day though.


----------



## ncmommy

sjbno1 said:


> Eeeek girls, I appear to be having the munchies today!! - (sent OH to make pancakes) lol so have a feeling that AF will be here any day :( i always get the munchies with AF due :( sorry just a random mumble :)


:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im here!!! Omg ladies im in my fertile week and i havent managed to  once yet!!! ......1st nite OH had friend round and he likes to over stay his welcome haha he was here till 2.00am!! playing COD on xbox so i was well asleep by that point so missed that day. and lastnight i fell asleep again haha!!    im useless lol!! 
im like a 90yr old woman falling asleep lol  not good.
How is everyone today!! 
Walking to nursery today was dangerous!! sooo slippy and i was very close to goin on my arse a few times!  ​*


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies.

When i got my last :bfp: we had :sex: every day during my ferilr period, sometimes twice a day. This time we are doind the same. 

Its snowing here again too this morning so it will be a day in the house for Caleb and I xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*That was my plan too, But Theres Still Time Yet So See How Things Go x Good Luck TTC Gash02 Hope you catch your super *


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Morning girlies, sorry to see af arrived for some!
I never planned the bd before, this time it has been every other day and I think the witch has me this month, (went toilet yesterday, and she was there but she has buggered off again today!!) 
gash your avatar picture is gorgeous
mummy2tyler, go jump your bloke!!!!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: all :) just wondered if you were in the TWW and you had a bad cold would you take anything for it? I feel awful :(

:dust: all round x


----------



## tinkerbelle2

hayley x said:


> :hi: all :) just wondered if you were in the TWW and you had a bad cold would you take anything for it? I feel awful :(
> 
> :dust: all round x

:hugs::hugs:
I would prob take calpol or something that's for children!!!


----------



## caleblake

tinkerbelle2 said:


> Morning girlies, sorry to see af arrived for some!
> I never planned the bd before, this time it has been every other day and I think the witch has me this month, (went toilet yesterday, and she was there but she has buggered off again today!!)
> gash your avatar picture is gorgeous
> mummy2tyler, go jump your bloke!!!!

thanks tinerbelle2, seems like a lifetime ago now though lol. Fingers crossed you get you get your :bfp: this month too and it wasnt really the :witch: yesterday. xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies :D

NCmommy :) keep those signs coming LOL Maybe AF will go away and not appear - no sign yet but its annoying as I cant remember when I last came on :wacko: doh hate it when that happens!

how is everyone today?

Hayley - when I was pregnant with izzie i had every cold under the sun and ended up just doing the old hot water/lemon/honey trick :) seemed to work :D


----------



## honey08

:hi: everyone , just a question how long did it take u to concive ur 1st and how long have u been ttc2 ? 

with morgan i had a mmc ( unexpected preg , but devastated ) then took 8-9mth to concive morgan ,were on are 8th mth now , 5mth after a early mc in july x:cry:


----------



## Sambles

Good evening ladies,

Hope everyone has had a good day. Sam has got 2 molars coming through so he has been grizzly all day and nothing I can do seems to help.

For anyone who has had a mc - how long before AF came back? It's been almost 3 weeks and I haven't even ovulated yet so I know it's going to be at least 2 - 3 weeks before I should expect the witch.


----------



## honey08

how far were u ? with my 5wk mc 2010 i just O cd14 as a normal cycle, but after my mmc i had a dnc and cnt really remember now when i O it was in 2008


----------



## sjbno1

Hay honey and sambles :wave:

Honey - with Izzie it took us 11months ttc her :) and we've only been TTC from this month really lol as i just came off the pill about 4 weeks ago :) just waiting for AF to show or not show (I wish) LOL


----------



## sun

:wave: Hi Everyone - can I join in???

We are TTC #2 and on cycle 3. I am really hoping to catch a BFP faster than it took with LO (4 years NTNP, 9 months really hard core TTC) ... It took a year to get AF back after LO was born, but my cycles are still kind of screwy. Really short!!! Googling now what I can do about that LOL

xx


----------



## sjbno1

welcome Sun to the mad house :wave:


----------



## jojo79

Good evening ladies - Can I join you please ??? 
My name is Jo, I have a son Joshua who is 17 months and am currently ttc no2...
I am currently cd 4/23 i think lol, just taking it as it comes at the moment. ds took 6 months to conceive , so in no rush xx Thanks for the link Sarah xx


----------



## hayley x

Honey :hugs: I hope this is your month.

I have been very lucky with conceiving, and this is our first month trying this time round, not feeling hopeful though.

xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

hayley x said:


> Honey :hugs: I hope this is your month.
> 
> I have been very lucky with conceiving, and this is our first month trying this time round, not feeling hopeful though.
> 
> xxx

Just seen your sig box :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sjbno1

morning girls :) 

Hay Jo :hugs: get BD soon hun :) lol 

Ahhh poop i'm out for last month! DOH! AF just reared her ugly littl head! lol which isnt such a bad thing as we have the works do next Friday and I intend on drinking to get through it LOL 

Hmmmm CD 1 here we come LOL


----------



## caleblake

sjbno1 sorry the :witch: has got you.

when i concieved caleb i came off my pill in the july, got a :bfn: on month one then my cycle started 27th august, tested on 22nd september and got my :bfp: so was really lucky.

im resisting the urge to pee on a ov stick till tomorrow as im only on cd10 just now xxx


----------



## caleblake

also hello to the other newcommers :hi: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe gash - i've resisted POAS all month lol as I didnt know what my cycle was :) and to be fair we havent really DTD much this month as Izzie has been teething and poorly which means that sleep is more important - it was a just incase issue :D 

I'm ok about AF though as i want to have a giggle this christmas but annoyingly my Ovu dates are over the christmas party period so i'll have to knock a couple of those days off LOL also I worked out that if I got a BFP last month - bubs would be due around Izzies 2nd Birthday which would work out

a. expensive
b. expensive LOL 

Gash - how long have you been ttc#2?


----------



## caleblake

this is my first month ttc#2.

I came off the pill last month due to being on antibiotics for tonsilitis, we were so careful then when af arrived had a chat and decided not to go back on it as AF was 2 weeks late so thought why not ttc#2 :rofl:

If I get my :bfp: this month it will be 2nd xmas and new year without drinking so not too fussed either if i get :bfn:

cause of my long cycle last month i thought opk's would help me chart xxx


----------



## Kittee

Good Morning Ladies-

Hello to newcomers! Welcome to the thread!

Thank you for the suggestion ladies. From what I found online, people seem devided about the "every day" and "every other day" suggestion. lol I guess so it's 6 one way, half dozen the other!


----------



## Kittee

Gosh I forgot to mention...used Preseed last night for the first time!

WOW! I loved it. LOL Even when I'm not TTC I think I'm going to use that stuff! DH enjoyed it too! :sex:


----------



## Sambles

honey08 said:


> how far were u ? with my 5wk mc 2010 i just O cd14 as a normal cycle, but after my mmc i had a dnc and cnt really remember now when i O it was in 2008

I was about 5 weeks but can't be sure because my cycles have been very long so I'm guessing I will have to wait quite a while before I ovulate again. Did you start trying again straight away or did you wait for AF to show?


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

sjbno1 - sorry the :witch: got you but at least you get to have a drink at your xmas party now. Where abouts are you going for it?

I was just wondering if this was going to be everyone's last baby? I would love to have more but it wouldn't really be practical because we live in a 3 bedroom house and one of the rooms is really a box room. And realistically we won't be able to afford to move for another 10 years or so.

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## caleblake

yeah this is my last baby we also have a 3 bedromm house and would like both our babies to have their own room (the rooms are all double rooms), we do have a dining room that we could use if their was any accidents in the future though lol. xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Hi ladies...sorry I have not been on for a bit, was having some internet issues!

sjbno1-Sorry the witch got you :hugs:. Hope you get your BFP in the new year!

Kittee- I used preseed this past cycle and liked it also. It will def. help if you decide to do it everyday.

If I am able to carry a second child then it will most likely be our last as we have been through a lot TTC#2...couldn't imagine having to go through all of this again for a third child. We did always say though we wanted 3 kids. My DH is 1 of 5 and I am just 1 of 2.


----------



## Stef

Hi girls. Sorry ive not been in in a few days. Been busy with college and work and what not.

SJBNO - sorry AF got you, Fingers crossed for a new year BFP! x

Well no sign of normality again with my silly body but ive been much less stressed about it.

Hmmm ive seen a few people mention this preseed, i might have to have a look into that, 

Welcome Sun and Jo good luck ttc. Fingers crossed your bfps come soon.

Honey - When TTC #1 she was planned after unexpected pregnancy and MC and took 4 months (cycles were normal then). so far TTC #2 we have been trying 3 months but only 1 cycle.

xxx


----------



## Sambles

Good evening ladies,

How's everyone's day been?

I haven't really done much today. The roads and pavements are still quite slippery here so I don't want to risk going out so I've spent the day trying to entertain Sam but don't think it worked very well!

I've decided to start drinking grapefruit juice because I read it can really help with EWCM. Does anyone else drink it? I don't know if it will help but it won't do any harm. Although I've never tried it before so I just hope I like it.

Lots of :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Kittee

Mmm I love GF juice. :)

NCMommy- good to know!


----------



## Sambles

Kittee said:


> Mmm I love GF juice. :)
> 
> NCMommy- good to know!

Does it taste good?

And does it help with EWCM?


----------



## Kittee

I haven't tried it for the EWCM But to me, I love it! Tastes great!


----------



## Sambles

Thanks I think I will buy some tomorrow and give it a go


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies, 

Thanks for the :hugs: 

oh a friend of mine claims she got pregnant from drinking to much grapefruit juice LOL not sure how true that is :wacko:

Sambles - ideally i'd like 3 and OH would too but we only have a 2 bed house, we need to move next year to a 3 bed so i think financially 2 will be our limit - it depends though on what our mortgage will be increased to lol


----------



## Stef

Thats good to know. I might give that a try & see what happens

xx


----------



## sun

OOO - I just bought some GF juice!!! Bring on the BFP! xx


----------



## caleblake

will lemon juice do the same thing? 

Ironiccally im drinking that at the minute!

xxx


----------



## jowing

hey girls! just wanna put some stuff out there to see if anyone else is like me: when we were ttc #1 no probs. went off pill and WHAM! now 2 years later we are ttc#2. i stopped pill in august, got preg, had miscarriage, waited for regular af thinking ok this is it and BFN. i dont really know my cycle because it has always been dictated by bc but it seems to be about 29-30 days. any suggesions? success stories? anything? i am feeling really discouraged. thanks to all and baby dust!


----------



## MrsLQ

We tried for 12 months with Oliver and now nearly 3 years for number 2. We don't own our own house, we currently have a 2 bed rented house. We would like 3 children and I hope I can have 3. Maybe twins with the next pregnancy, who knows?


----------



## tinkerbelle2

We see ourselves as blessed to have the one, extremely if we end up with 2, and that will be it for us!
I think I have just had the weirdest af ever! on and off only when wiping when going to the toilet, this was 3 days now nothing, even then it wasn't everytime!!!! 
I hate my body sometimes!
Never tried GF juice, sounds disgusting, but if needs must and it really does make a difference!!


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Jowing - no suggestions hun as i've not experienced that - sorry but i'm sure some of the other ladies can help - good luck though :) 

wave Mrs LQ

haha with the grapefruit juice - if we see a shortage we'll no why ;)

Hows everyone today? I've got work today so just sitting here eating my brekkie before i start working ;) feeling blah still but oh well! 

hope your all ok :)


----------



## tinkerbelle2

We are stuck in so going to chill, browse ebay for last min christmas deals, spend on OH's bank card...!!!


----------



## Sambles

Good morning,

Well I'm sitting here with my glass of GF juice! I have to say I'm not a big fan, it's too sharp and sour for my liking but if it's going to help me to get that :bfp: then it will be worth it. And even if it doesn't help, it's still classed as one of my 5- a -day which can only be a good thing.

I should've been going to toddler group today but it's been cancelled so we've got another day indoors. Think I might write my Xmas cards and do some washing.


----------



## Sambles

tinkerbelle2 said:


> We see ourselves as blessed to have the one, extremely if we end up with 2, and that will be it for us!
> I think I have just had the weirdest af ever! on and off only when wiping when going to the toilet, this was 3 days now nothing, even then it wasn't everytime!!!!
> I hate my body sometimes!

I've said that about my body quite a few times over the past few months!! I hate it when you get a weird af like that, it kind of throws you off a bit xx


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies, :hi:

I dont really like gf juice either sambles.

Im in the house today with hubby, we are gonna attempt to go out and pick up a juperoo for Caleb as he is bored rigid being stuck in with all this snow so think he needs a new distraction as he is getting tired of the same books and toys lol.

Im super excited as Im on cd11 aqnd can offically start to use my opk's without cheating :rofl:

Doubt I will get any line today but it makes me feel that one step closer to getting that :bfp:

Hope your all having a nice day xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Just a quick thought when is everyone due to next test??? Just so we can keep track...maybe could have a\ page with it all on, just an idea? Maybe if your due to test in Dec you can have a Dec thing on 1st page and then Jan and so fourth and then we can have a list of graduates....for people who get their BFPs, not to sound negative, but some of us may be here a while (me)...it would be good to keep up with each other. What do you all think?


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> morning ladies, :hi:
> 
> I dont really like gf juice either sambles.
> 
> Im in the house today with hubby, we are gonna attempt to go out and pick up a juperoo for Caleb as he is bored rigid being stuck in with all this snow so think he needs a new distraction as he is getting tired of the same books and toys lol.
> 
> Im super excited as Im on cd11 aqnd can offically start to use my opk's without cheating :rofl:
> 
> Doubt I will get any line today but it makes me feel that one step closer to getting that :bfp:
> 
> Hope your all having a nice day xxx


We bought a jumperoo for Sam when he was about 5 months and it was one of the best purchases I made. It kept him entertained for ages even if he wasn't in it because he could still play with all the toys on it.

Lol at the OPKs - I get really excited as well!


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> Just a quick thought when is everyone due to next test??? Just so we can keep track...maybe could have a\ page with it all on, just an idea? Maybe if your due to test in Dec you can have a Dec thing on 1st page and then Jan and so fourth and then we can have a list of graduates....for people who get their BFPs, not to sound negative, but some of us may be here a while (me)...it would be good to keep up with each other. What do you all think?

Sounds like a fab idea. I think I might be here a while as well! I've got no idea when I'm going to test because my cycles are a bit long and crazy and after having a mc I've got even less idea when af is due.


----------



## Mummy2Boo

Hi :wave: I'm Ali. We have a 3yo boy, Alex, and have been TTC #2 since March 2008 - coming up for our 3yr mark now. I have endo and am waiting to see the assisted conception unit now but you know what the NHS is like! 

Took us 11 mths TTC Alex, so thought we'd start early with #2 and we're still here. Tried BBT, OPKs/CBFM, Robitussin, BD EOD. I have a long irregular cycle so gynae says I need some help to get that sorted and then probably ovulation induction.


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello and Welcome Mummy2BOO

Lets hope they pull their finger out and get you back on track soon xx


----------



## sjbno1

Mrs LQ - That sounds like a fab idea :) I can edit my first page post tonight :) I have a app on my phone so can keep track of my ovu etc on that :) and it calculates when i'm due to test :) think i'll be here a while too :hugs: 

:wave: mummytoboo :D hope the NHS pull there finger our quicker in the new year hun :hugs:

Well work is going to so slow! only 4hrs and 10mins left LOL


----------



## caleblake

hi ali :hi:

Well I peed on my ov stick and...............I got a line :yipee: all beit a very faint one!! Woo hoo hubby is off today so will be doing loads of BD :sex: 

So happy as it means my cycle is normal and I will be able to test on xmas eve xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

:happydance:I though I would create this page so we would all be aware of when people are going to be testing and we can keep track of all the wonderful :bfp: in this thread

With 34 people currently in this thread we are bound to get 1 (we want a lot more...more like 34!):thumbup:​

Names are listed in the order we joined the thread. I went through 40 odd pages to make sure I got them all :wacko:

:baby:GOOD LUCK EVERYONE LETS MAKES SOME BABIES:baby: 


1) SJBN01- 8/12/10 :witch:
2) Stef - 
3) Tryingforanother - 
4) honey08-
5) ncmommy-
6) tinkerbelle2-
7) angel_eyes-
8) angie120-
9) doctordessmrs_
10) dudesmum-
11) sambles
12) hopefrbump-
13) mummy2tyler-
14) jennie_78-
15) molina-
16) .sparkle.-
17) purplerain82-
18) saysib-
19) Mrslq- :witch: 
20) cupcake81-
21) hayleyx-
22) jowing-
23) beebee17-
24) caezzybe-
25) kittee-30/12/10
26) gash02-25/12/10
27) sun-
28) jojo79-
29) mummy2boo-
30) Tacey-
31) Wigglywoo-
32) Wantingagirl-
33) anjones92282
34)22rellis-


----------



## Kittee

Wow MrsLQ way to go! Neat and thoughtful of you to make a list like that!

I'm testing Dec. 30th if no AF. :) (Waiting to test on my birthday!)


----------



## tinkerbelle2

haha that must have been a time consuming one! 
Ok I must be the daft one, I chart etc, but never test with a hpt because Im so intent on charting and timing, when it comes to it af normally shows up!!!!! 

Hows everyones day going? me and DD have just pigged out on a whole packet of jam donuts, yummy


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Boo - welcome to the thread. I really hope you get an appointment at the assisted conception unit soon

gash02 - wooohoooo for the line lol I hope you're getting some:sex: even as I'm typing :haha:

MrsLQ - that must have taken some time! thank you for doing it though. 

Right I'd best get back to doing my xmas cards. I'm half way through now but just needed a bit of a break because I find it so boring.


----------



## sun

Thx for writing that list MrsLQ!!! xx

Sambles - eek! I should be doing my xmas cards too - I'm so behind!!! I feel like I have a giant to-do list and nothing is done!! Running out of time!

New Years (Jan 01) is my testing day (CD 4 today) so I hope to see lots of BFPs on that list before me!!! (lots of PMA) xxxxxxxx


----------



## dudesmum

Hi,

Great idea MrsLQ - however not too sure when i'll be testing as I had one 'long' cycle which threw my no's out so not too sure where I am.. bah.

I think I should be due AF around new years as i'm currently on CD10... here's hoping for a great new years surprise!!

x


----------



## ncmommy

Morning ladies!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well! Welcome to all the new ladies, hope you get your BFPs soon!

I will be due to test Jan. 1st...thanks MrsLQ for doing that!

gash- seeing two lines is great isn't it!!!!!

Mummy2Boo- have you tried soy isoflavens? I've seen a few threads about it in TTC.

sjbno1-we are doing our salt dough ornaments today...it is rainy and nasty out so it is a perfect day for that.

tinkerbelle-seeing a BFN is heartbreaking so I think you have the right idea...some of us have a POASA though.

My AF was so short started late Saturday night and it was gone by lastnight also had NO cramping this cycle either. Most of the times I walk around with a heating pad on the first day. I guess I can't complain though...wish she never came in the first place though.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Tacey

Hello ladies, I wonder if I can join you? My little girl Alice is 15 months old now, and we've been trying for another baby since she turned 1. I'm not expecting much though as she still breastfeeds a lot, and I still haven't had a period yet. It's worth hoping though!

Not knowing when to test drives me mad, and I keep using HPTs in the hope that I might get that positive result. I'm trying to rein myself in, but it's hard!

Good luck to you all, and fingers crossed for those BFPs soon.


----------



## Sambles

Hi Tacey :wave:

I know what you mean about BF. Sam stopped feeding in the day about 4 weeks ago but still feeds once overnight and I think this is part of the reason why AF is still so long and irregular. I've only had 2 AFs since I've had Sam and I've got PCOS so can't see me getting preggers any time soon xx


----------



## sun

Tacey - I know what you mean about the testing!!! I just got AF back recently (LO still bf 3x/day) but before that I kept thinking I was ovulating - then maybe I was pg lol so I spent a little too much on tests - oops. For me bf became really REALLY painful about a week before AF (but this can also be a sign of pg, so ofcourse I was testing lol) and my supply also went down. My cycles are super short though - hoping they will regulate soon.

Hope you're one of the lucky ones who never even sees AF in between!! xx


----------



## Mummy2Boo

Thanks for the welcome!

NCMommy - I've just bought my soy isoflavens and plan to start next cycle. Also ordered..... evening primrose, agnus castus, maca and a batch of OPK's. Starting 2011 with a full-on attack! DH thinks I've lost the plot :wacko:


----------



## honey08

ive started spotting and cramps cd8 :? :? af went cd4 , wonder y this is ? im at docs in the morning x :cry:


----------



## caleblake

Sambles said:


> Mummy2Boo - welcome to the thread. I really hope you get an appointment at the assisted conception unit soon
> 
> gash02 - wooohoooo for the line lol I hope you're getting some:sex: even as I'm typing :haha:
> 
> MrsLQ - that must have taken some time! thank you for doing it though.
> 
> Right I'd best get back to doing my xmas cards. I'm half way through now but just needed a bit of a break because I find it so boring.


Lol only on for 2 secs as going for some more :sex: before hubbys bath but will jump back on again shortly.

Im due to test on xmas/xmas day dpending on when I ov :yippe:

Back soon xxx


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> Lol only on for 2 secs as going for some more :sex: before hubbys bath but will jump back on again shortly.
> 
> Im due to test on xmas/xmas day dpending on when I ov :yippe:
> 
> Back soon xxx

Lol you go for it girl. Hope you have fun xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Ladies just so you know, I am only doing testing dates for December, then Will do a January one...so for all you testing on Jan 1st...you will be on the 2011 list...woooooooo


----------



## wigglywoo

Can I join in? I'm Kate, I've just turned 30 (EEK!) and am TTC #2. I have a dd who is 6 1/2 and would love to have a little brother or sister for her. I had my copper coil removed on 19 November, so have only just started to try. AF is due tomorrow and I know she's coming on time, so I'll be trying anew next month.

Babydust to all who are trying. Hope to see lots of :bfp: soon :)

Kate x


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey Wigglywoo....Welcome! May your stay be short and sweet!


----------



## caleblake

Well at the minute im sitting with my ass in the air while dh is in the :shower: 

Had a fun night with loads of BD :sex: but dont know how much good it will have done. When he was finished the job he announced that he got cramp in his ass half way through :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I laughed so much most of his :spermy: escaped , then when he got up I went to put a pillow under my cheeks and my leg went into cramp 

Just spent 5 mins with my DH shouting Karma to me!!!

Passionate or what?


----------



## wigglywoo

Lol! My OH just keeps complaining that he can't keep up! I just tell him to 'man up'!


----------



## caleblake

wigglywoo said:


> Lol! My OH just keeps complaining that he can't keep up! I just tell him to 'man up'!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Hello :hi: and welcome. My names Natalie im 31 and ttc~2. our little boy is 7 months old. Hope your stay is short and sweet in a good way xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Mummy2Boo said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> NCMommy - I've just bought my soy isoflavens and plan to start next cycle. Also ordered..... evening primrose, agnus castus, maca and a batch of OPK's. Starting 2011 with a full-on attack! DH thinks I've lost the plot :wacko:

Hope it works for you!!!!

I know what you mean last cycle I bought OPKs, Pre seed, and Soft cups. DH just looked at me and said, "I don't wanna know." Haha! He was a good sport and went along with everything.


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies. 

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!

I'm just checking in tonsay I'm still alive just been a busy week with work and college and I've left my assignment to last minute so I have my head buried in biology books. Great!

I'm just on my way out tonwork but I will be checking in properly this evening. Xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

gash02 said:


> Well at the minute im sitting with my ass in the air while dh is in the :shower:
> 
> Had a fun night with loads of BD :sex: but dont know how much good it will have done. When he was finished the job he announced that he got cramp in his ass half way through :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I laughed so much most of his :spermy: escaped , then when he got up I went to put a pillow under my cheeks and my leg went into cramp
> 
> Just spent 5 mins with my DH shouting Karma to me!!!
> 
> Passionate or what?

Sorry but that made me really giggle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Boo

ncmommy said:


> Mummy2Boo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> NCMommy - I've just bought my soy isoflavens and plan to start next cycle. Also ordered..... evening primrose, agnus castus, maca and a batch of OPK's. Starting 2011 with a full-on attack! DH thinks I've lost the plot :wacko:
> 
> Hope it works for you!!!!
> 
> I know what you mean last cycle I bought OPKs, Pre seed, and Soft cups. DH just looked at me and said, "I don't wanna know." Haha! He was a good sport and went along with everything.Click to expand...

Knew I'd forgotten something - pre-seed! Got to give it a try :blush:


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls :wave: - i'm at home poorly today :( was sick this morning and feeling blah! so thought i'd pop on here quickly. 

Welcome to all the newbies :wave: hope your stay isnt here for to long :) 

According to my app i'm due to test on the 4th Jan :D


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone, 

My name is Shona I am 29 hubby 31 and I have a stepson 8 and my first biological who is 15 months old we started ttc more or less straight away as it took some time the last time. It was quite a gamble incase I got pregnant straight away but deep down I know I wouldnt altho my mum and both my sis got pregnant 1st and 2nd month jeesh such luck huh? Even if I did we would me more than ready and we have discussed this will be our last. So 14 cycles on and still nothing not even a sniff. I am now 1dpo and will need as much support as possible. I have some lovely close friends on here now and most have their BFP when will it be me. I was positive til the entered the 2ww so going to keep trying to remain that way :) xxx


----------



## caleblake

tinkerbelle2 said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> Well at the minute im sitting with my ass in the air while dh is in the :shower:
> 
> Had a fun night with loads of BD :sex: but dont know how much good it will have done. When he was finished the job he announced that he got cramp in his ass half way through :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I laughed so much most of his :spermy: escaped , then when he got up I went to put a pillow under my cheeks and my leg went into cramp
> 
> Just spent 5 mins with my DH shouting Karma to me!!!
> 
> Passionate or what?
> 
> Sorry but that made me really giggle!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: really made me giggle too, so had to share xxx


----------



## anjones92282

Hi ladies! I have a 2 1/2 year old and have been trying for about 4 months to conceive my 2nd one. I am so ready to be prego! It was so easy with my first one and I am getting frustrated. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies.

SJBNO- sorry to hear your ill. hope your better soon :flower: on the plus side it gives you an excuse to sit on the sofa in your jammies and have your OH run around after you :thumbup:

So, i tested again Wednesday morning... although i knew it would be a bfn i couldnt help myself, i have been feeling so tired and with my lousy cycle ive no idea whats going on so thought i might have tested too early before so thought id have another go and wish i hadnt bothered. That lovely bfn was there to greet me again. PAH! So im still waiting for something to happen with my cycles. :coffee:

Welcome to all the new ladies again, sorry to hear some of you have been TTC for such a long time. :flower: I know its hard to stay positive some times. Baby dust to you all.

Olivia is still no better from when she was ill last week so i have a drs appointment booked for her in the morning. poor little soul. 

I dont think ive seen Mummy2Tyler on here in a few days unless ive missed her posts? taken me ages to try catch up. Hope shes o.k 

Hope every one has had a good week

Stef xxx


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :wave: 

still feeling yuk :( want to be better now and it appears Sam was unwell today too :( he went to work though and didnt come home - a martar lol told him if we still feel ill tomorrow we're all gonna stay in and die on the sofa :) 

welcome to some more newbies :wave: look forward to chatting ladies :) and hope you get your BFPs soon :) its horrible waiting so long for a BFP :( i'm sure i'll be here for sometime :( 

hows everyones day been? i've not really read alot as my head hurts :( woe is me :) x


----------



## ncmommy

Good afternoon ladies! 

Welcome to all the new ladies TTC #2!!!!


sjbno1-hope you feel better soon!

stef-sorry about the BFN, I know how much it hurts to see that! I hope Olivia starts feeling better soon!

Today has not been such a great day. A few comments from some ladies have made me feel rather sad and while I know they don't even realize it, it still hurts. I am home now with my little girl now though and we are about to start practicing for her Christmas show next week...she is so cute. She wants to practice so she knows all the words!

Ok, well I hope everyone has a great rest of the day!


----------



## MrsLQ

Well have updated the testing sheet...is on page 41!!


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies
:hi:

sorry to hear your not feeling great sjbno1.

hey to new guys.

have had such a busy day and still need to find time to BD :sex:

hope your all well today.

Peed on a stick this morning and had no line, the one from yesterday had gone!!! confused.com :sulk:

xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Morning every one, well my sorry assed excuse for a AF has gone again! 
I am going christmas shopping today, this time bargain hunting in the shops not just internet! 
Whats everyone got for their lO's? I'm struggling for ideas and just buying lots little bits!

gash02 you need to find time!! Can't be baby making till you find time!!! x

ncmommy the xmas show sounds fun, what role is your little girl playing?

sjbno1, so is it a day for dying on the sofa? Hope your all feeling better

Stef :hugs: that sucks 

anjones92282 hello!! Nice to meet you x


----------



## Mummy2Boo

Morning ladies 

My iPhone app says I'm due to O tomorrow, but it seems to think I have a 35 day cycle - not sure where it got that from! App says CD18. Doubt we'll be doing any BDing tonight mind as DH is going to be very late home and I'm stuck at home with a poorly little boy so will be knackered anyways.

Hope you all have a good day :flower:


----------



## Stef

Morning all.

Thanks Tink.... Im over it now, Good job too!

So today i will be mostly hiding in my biology books and trying to write a whole assignment in 1 day. Not sure how well thats going to work out with DD running wild.

Have fun Christmas shopping. I havent finished mine yet. So far ive bought Olivia a Buzz lightyear, Woody, Lotso Hugging bear, toystory 1, 2 & 3 box set, Tinkerbell and the great fairy rescue, Fairy costume, Crayola Doodle Penguin, peppa pig play sets, board games from ELC, Moon Sand. I just now need to get stocking fillers etc

xx


----------



## caleblake

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope you have some fun shopping today tinkerbelle2

We have bought DS a Smart trike and his jumperoo is part of his xmas even though he is using it already........lol, a portable dvd player and things like building blocks and clothes etc... How old is your LO? 

Hope you feel better today sjbno1

mummy2boo hope you can find some time do BD :sex: tonight if you are oving

Stef good luck with your assignment today

Well peed on my stick again this morning and the missing line from yesterday is back again this morning which means more fun tonight :thumbup:

Hope your all having a good morning xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Wow Stef, you have been busy buying lots haven't you. I haven't got a thing yet...still. Today, my boiler is broken. Waiting for someone to come and fix it....its freezing!!


----------



## Sambles

Morning everyone,

MrsLQ - that sucks about your boiler. I hope they get it fixed soon so you won't have to spend too long in the cold.

gash02 - have a good time tonight but make sure you don't laugh in case any more:spermy: escape.

Stef - I hope you get your assignment done

tinkerbelle2 - so far I've only bought Sam a Fisher Price garage. I'm finding it really difficult becuase he has so much stuff already so I'm lost for ideas :shrug:

I can't believe it's only 2 weeks 1 day til xmas day eek! What's everyone's plans for xmas? Do you spend it at home or visit family? We will be going to my parents on xmas day and then OH's family on boxing day so I'm sure I will put on at least half a stone in those 2 days!


----------



## sun

Sambles - That's what I have for Bun as well!!! The fisher price garage. We're not getting him much this year though - he has lots and doesn't really get the whole xmas thing anyway. Also he is more interested in stuff like wrapping paper tubes, boxes, plastic containers and cell phones !! :haha:

I opened an education fund for him and am going to suggest people contribute to that instead of more toys and clothes!


----------



## caleblake

Sambles said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> MrsLQ - that sucks about your boiler. I hope they get it fixed soon so you won't have to spend too long in the cold.
> 
> gash02 - have a good time tonight but make sure you don't laugh in case any more:spermy: escape.
> 
> Stef - I hope you get your assignment done
> 
> tinkerbelle2 - so far I've only bought Sam a Fisher Price garage. I'm finding it really difficult becuase he has so much stuff already so I'm lost for ideas :shrug:
> 
> I can't believe it's only 2 weeks 1 day til xmas day eek! What's everyone's plans for xmas? Do you spend it at home or visit family? We will be going to my parents on xmas day and then OH's family on boxing day so I'm sure I will put on at least half a stone in those 2 days!



just know after you saying that im gonna burst out laughing after :sex: tonight :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


We take year about between OH and my parents for dinner. Its my parents this year but we will go to OH's family in the monring. I cant wait as its our first year playing santa xxx


----------



## caleblake

MrsLQ said:


> Wow Stef, you have been busy buying lots haven't you. I haven't got a thing yet...still. Today, my boiler is broken. Waiting for someone to come and fix it....its freezing!!

Awh hope you get it fixed ok, mine broke last week and cost £170 to fix and it needed a new pump.......perfect timing. :sad1:

Hope its easy to fix and your nice and warm again soon xxx


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Sambles - That's what I have for Bun as well!!! The fisher price garage. We're not getting him much this year though - he has lots and doesn't really get the whole xmas thing anyway. Also he is more interested in stuff like wrapping paper tubes, boxes, plastic containers and cell phones !! :haha:
> 
> I opened an education fund for him and am going to suggest people contribute to that instead of more toys and clothes!

My LO is like that. Would much prefer to play with plastic containers and boxes than actual toys! I think that's a good idea about asking people to put money into Bun's education fund. Both mine and OH's parents are going to put money into Sam's savings account this xmas instead of buying a pressie because there isn't really anything he needs.


----------



## Kittee

Hello folks! Hope everyone is doing well on this fine friday! I'm so hungry I can't stand it! And I'm so confused by my O charts.

I have a 34 day cycle and it seems like every internet O calender tries to tell me I'm fertile at a different time!
I have an app on my phone that's telling me I've been fertile all this week with O tomorrow and then I got this ticker that says I just entered my fertile period with O in 4 days! 

What's going on! I think my phone app is wrong?

Anyways, there has been massive BD'ing going on in our house! Every other day! It would be more but I made the fateful decision to shave my kitty the other night which has resulted in kitty being a prickly cactus. LOL POOR DH! I'm hoping tonight it won't be so rough on him! 

I guess we need to continue doing BD every other day through next week too! Since I have conflicting O dates from these programs!

Almost forgot... I totally had a migrane headache yesterday...right out of the blue. Didn't eat any of my trigger foods so I'm praying it's from the progesterone and that I'm really O'ing this month!


----------



## ncmommy

Kittee-seriously at first I thought you were talking about your cat and was very confussed :rofl: Hope it grows out for you and DH :rofl:. Do you use OPKs that might help!

tinkerbelle-it is not an actual play they are just singing and dancing. hope you get all your shopping done.

So far we have gotten DD a: dress up trunk and matching shoes, snow white doll, lots of puzzles, a matching game, clothes, beauty and the beast DVD, singamajigs, and art things. Her biggest gift though is an Andriod tablet...it is like an iPad but is on the android network. She asked Santa for an iPad but I really didn't want to get a 3 year old something so expensive and the Andriod is like the a third of the cost. Plus she has 4 sets of granparents and loads of aunts and uncles...she is very spoiled!

MrsLQ-hope your boiler gets fixed quickly!

We are just spending Christmas at home just the 3 of us. All our family lives across the country.

DH is working form home today and is going to take DD out to run some errands and go to lunch so I have some free time. I won't be doing anything fun though...vaccuming! I can only do it when DD is gone cause it terrifies her! Hope you ladies have a great day! Happy Friday!


----------



## MrsLQ

boiler was fixed quite a few hours ago, but have been feeling sick so had a lie down and thena bath...think maybe I have heartburn.... its not very nice.I have only ever had it when I was heavily pregnant with Oliver, and in all honesty can'y rememeber what it is like.It is worse on sitting and standing, seems better if lying down flat.....eurgh!


----------



## sun

Kittee - I get the same conflicting OV times too so this month I am sticking with OPKs and checking for ewcm. For me ewcm is a sure sign! I also get headaches during OV and right before AF. Hope the cactus grows out quickly for you and OH LOL... :haha:

ncmommy - wow! An android tablet OMG!!! Lucky girl!


----------



## Kittee

Thanks ladies!

I haven't resorted to OPK's yet. I figured if I failed this month getting preg, then next month I would invest! ;)


----------



## ncmommy

sun said:


> Kittee - I get the same conflicting OV times too so this month I am sticking with OPKs and checking for ewcm. For me ewcm is a sure sign! I also get headaches during OV and right before AF. Hope the cactus grows out quickly for you and OH LOL... :haha:
> 
> ncmommy - wow! An android tablet OMG!!! Lucky girl!


DH and I will be using it too!!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies - I cant remember who said what so i'm just gonna answer questions lol 

Erm this year for christmas we're going to my mum and dads :) we take it in turns each year with the 3rd year just being at home :) works really well :) and not so much pressure to go here there and everywhere :) 

For Christmas Izzie has got far to much as usual LOL shes got some happyland stuff :) books :) a activity cube, a letter thing, a vtech laptop :blush: erm and other things but I cant remember lol and i want to get her some playdoh and activity things :)


----------



## ncmommy

MrsLQ said:


> boiler was fixed quite a few hours ago, but have been feeling sick so had a lie down and thena bath...think maybe I have heartburn.... its not very nice.I have only ever had it when I was heavily pregnant with Oliver, and in all honesty can'y rememeber what it is like.It is worse on sitting and standing, seems better if lying down flat.....eurgh!


Hope you feel better...maybe these are good symptoms though!!!!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Kittee - hope your bits are sorted for later :haha: and I usually use EWCM as a indication for OV :thumbup:

Mrs LQ - ohhhh maybe ;) 

NCmommy - hehe sure she's gonna love her android :thumbup:

Well AF has gone :happydance: so may the BD commence :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey, I just wanted to introduce myself to this section. Im gunna be the girl you all think is crazy but im cool with that lol. I currently have a 2 and a half month old daughter and DH and I are TTC number 2 starting tonight as im due to Ovulate tomorrow sometime. I hope everyone is having an ok time trying and that you all get you BFP soon. Baby dust:dust::dust: to all.


----------



## Kittee

Yep that's pretty crazy but welcome! :)

And I thought I was nuts for trying with mine turning a year next month! :)


----------



## sjbno1

welcome Yourstruly :wave: haha that is quite quick :D 

So just wondering - do any of you wonder how you'll cope with a new baby and a toddler?

Yesterday and today Izzie had the most dramatic tantrums I have ever seen and I did think to myself - how am I gonna cope with feeling pregnancy bleurgh and aches and pains and running after a toddler! the throught always scares me a bit lol what do you all think?


----------



## yourstruly10

Kittee said:


> Yep that's pretty crazy but welcome! :)
> 
> And I thought I was nuts for trying with mine turning a year next month! :)

Yeah were a little crazy but we want them really close together and out daughter is just so good. We are more than ready for it. How is it going for you? your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## yourstruly10

sjbno1 said:


> welcome Yourstruly :wave: haha that is quite quick :D
> 
> So just wondering - do any of you wonder how you'll cope with a new baby and a toddler?
> 
> Yesterday and today Izzie had the most dramatic tantrums I have ever seen and I did think to myself - how am I gonna cope with feeling pregnancy bleurgh and aches and pains and running after a toddler! the throught always scares me a bit lol what do you all think?

 oh yeah it deffinetly scares me but i have a very very helpful DH so im hoping that will help out a bit. I know its going to be quite different from the first time round but it will be more than worth it in the end.


----------



## sjbno1

Awww Ava is gorgous hun - love your piccie :) 

Its funny isnt it that ttc#1 there werent as many questions but ttc#2 is a whole different ball game :D


----------



## yourstruly10

Oh yeah this seems so different than the first time around. im still not to sure of my ovulation altho i have an idea. ive had two periods PP and they were both pretty standard so im hoping that will mean TTC will be easy this time around. I have a very easy time the first time. of the pill one month and i was prengant. I guess we will see this time.


----------



## Kittee

yourstruly10 said:


> Kittee said:
> 
> 
> Yep that's pretty crazy but welcome! :)
> 
> And I thought I was nuts for trying with mine turning a year next month! :)
> 
> Yeah were a little crazy but we want them really close together and out daughter is just so good. We are more than ready for it. How is it going for you? your daughter is beautiful.Click to expand...


Thank you! We think she is too but we are biased!

Your little sweetheart in your avatar is precious too! So cute. I miss DD being so tiny!

Things are going OK for us. This is our 1st real month of TTC hardcore. Last month we "tried' but not really hard. This month we are like a military movement! haha

Looking forward to the holidays of course! Hoping as a bonus we get our BFP on my birthday. :) (Dec 30)


----------



## Kittee

Btw ladies, I just reached my all time low by putting A&D ointment on my "cactus" rash. LOL


----------



## yourstruly10

> Thank you! We think she is too but we are biased!
> 
> Your little sweetheart in your avatar is precious too! So cute. I miss DD being so tiny!
> 
> Things are going OK for us. This is our 1st real month of TTC hardcore. Last month we "tried' but not really hard. *This month we are like a military movement! haha*
> 
> Looking forward to the holidays of course! Hoping as a bonus we get our BFP on my birthday. :) (Dec 30)

Haha thats too funny. I really hope it works you you. That would be an awesome birthday present. The earliest i can test is the 24th i think but will probably wait a few extra days if i can so i dont get my hopes up to high.


----------



## sjbno1

hehe kittee! 

awww good luck YT10 :D 

This will be our first month properly too - last month I came off the pill so didnt know where I was and if anything wuold have changed and missed Ovu :wacko: so this month i'm better prepared :D


----------



## caleblake

welcome yours truely, that is a bit crazy but my DS is 7 months today and I dont think it will be much different when baby gets here :rofl:

Hope all you ladies have had a nice day xxx


----------



## sun

Hi yourstruly!! Good luck getting your BFP!!! We have wanted to TTC since LO was 4 months, but AF only showed up when he was a year! But we have been "trying" for months - I was originally hoping to not get AF at all - just another BFP! xxxx


----------



## yourstruly10

sun said:


> Hi yourstruly!! Good luck getting your BFP!!! We have wanted to TTC since LO was 4 months, but AF only showed up when he was a year! But we have been "trying" for months - I was originally hoping to not get AF at all - just another BFP! xxxx

Hey, im formula feeding so i got my period back at 6 weeks PP. and have another one since then that started nov 28th so this will be out first month of actively trying. I see your a fellow canadian. where abouts do you live( feel free not to answer this if you dont want to lol) Good luck in getting your BFP. When do you get to test next?


----------



## sun

I'm in Toronto!!! But my extended family is all on the west coast :thumbup: 
We're testing on New Years - AF has been really really short (24-26 days) since I got it back - yikes! We must be testing around the same time... we started TTC right away since our guy took a long time to conceive. We want our LOs as close together as possible (though now I am just hoping it is less than 2 years). I was under 2 years age difference with my brother and it is great! 

xx


----------



## Stef

Hello!

Well today i did get some studying done but not enough. Next time i will not be waiting until last minute! lol

Hope you have all had a good day??

I bought some angus castus today so fingers crossed it might get me back in the game! woo! Time will tell I guess. 

I also booked myself an appointment with my dr again for january 6th so if nothing happens by then its not too far away!

Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hey girls am here, not been online really as I been feeling really down at the mo about the whole ttc thing, I dunno way it Is, I really want another baby but everytime it actually comes down to it I freak out and allsorts of worries go through my head!!! So basically I have missed this month with worrying, anybody else like this or am I the only paranoid wreck in the baby front lol, also thanks to both girls who messages me to see if I was ok, felt silly tbh didn't want to say way was wrong but wondered of any of I felt the same sometimes xxxx


----------



## ncmommy

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Hey girls am here, not been online really as I been feeling really down at the mo about the whole ttc thing, I dunno way it Is, I really want another baby but everytime it actually comes down to it I freak out and allsorts of worries go through my head!!! So basically I have missed this month with worrying, anybody else like this or am I the only paranoid wreck in the baby front lol, also thanks to both girls who messages me to see if I was ok, felt silly tbh didn't want to say way was wrong but wondered of any of I felt the same sometimes xxxx


:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling down!

Last weekend Dh and I lad a long talk about TTC and for a few days after I really thought about not trying anymore. My litle girl is getting older and is easier in a sense to do things with. We can go to the movies, eat dinner out, and go on vacation with little fuss and the thought about starting over scares me. I also worry about having another mc. Sometimes I just want to stop TTC so I can get on with my life. Then I start to feel bad as I know DD would LOVE a sibling and I don't want her to be alone when my DH and I get older and pass. And of course in my heart really want another one.

What are you woried about?


----------



## ncmommy

yourstruly-welcome! I don't think your crazy at all! If I knew then what I know now I would have started as soon as I popped my DD out! Best of luck!

stef-hope the angus cactus works!

I know I'm the only one up right now and you all are fast asleep! Hope everyone has a great night and a wonderful morning!


----------



## sun

You're not the only one up! (It's not lame to be on BnB at 11:30 on a Friday night, is it?? :blush:)

I also worry about #2 as I sometimes feel overwhelmed with just the one and wonder how I will do with another infant to take care of as well. Bun was quite colicy for a long time and now we are getting sleep and into a routine of sorts - I keep thinking that I might be pushing my luck for #2. But OH and I both really want another to complete our family - we keep saying whatever happens happens, but that's a lie really as we are actively TTC xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ncmommy this is exactly how I feel, things are easier at the mo, we can do stuff whenever we want etc, Tyler is off bottles, out if nappies etc, it would be going back to square 1, I am also worried about what another pregnancy would do to my body too as I went from a size 8 to a 12 after pregnancy and still have complications ie piles lol sorry tmi x but then on the other hand I don't want Tyler to be an only child coz like u say, I don't want him to be alone and I know how close me and my sister are, I want that for him too x arghhhh my heads up my arse!! Let's get Christmas out the way and see what the new year brings xx glad I'm not the only one with worries and boggles about ttc


----------



## MrsLQ

sorry not commenting on actual converstation. I am off to work and I just got mt period...booo. I will be back on tonight and will catch up with you all then. Have a great Saturday!!!


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> sorry not commenting on actual converstation. I am off to work and I just got mt period...booo. I will be back on tonight and will catch up with you all then. Have a great Saturday!!!

Sorry the :witch: got you. I'm off to work soon for an 11 hour shift so probably won't be back on til tomorrow. Hugs to all who need them :hugs: xx


----------



## Kittee

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Ncmommy this is exactly how I feel, things are easier at the mo, we can do stuff whenever we want etc, Tyler is off bottles, out if nappies etc, it would be going back to square 1, I am also worried about what another pregnancy would do to my body too as I went from a size 8 to a 12 after pregnancy and still have complications ie piles lol sorry tmi x but then on the other hand I don't want Tyler to be an only child coz like u say, I don't want him to be alone and I know how close me and my sister are, I want that for him too x arghhhh my heads up my arse!! Let's get Christmas out the way and see what the new year brings xx glad I'm not the only one with worries and boggles about ttc



You are by far NOT the only person with those concerns. I have them too, but my desire to give DD a sibling out weighs them. The way I rationalize it to myself is "Get the diapers and lack of sleep over with all at once" instead of spreading out the misery. LOL

Anyways, I hope we see you back soon as you're ready.

Have a good holiday!


----------



## Kittee

I think I've gained 6 lbs this week. I just can't get my appetite under control!

Does anyone know if EPO causes hunger?


----------



## 22rellis

hi all
im new to this site, ive been trying for five months and nothing, i already have three little ones twins 7 and a two year old from my previous partner of 8 years. But ive been with my new partner fot 2 years now, and he has no children, and i know his desperate for one, even tho i feel like i have mine and to be fair im happy with what ive got, cus i love him so much i would love to give him a child. But its getting frustrating cus, for 5 months now and nothing, where as with my other 2 pregnancies we didnt even try and it just happend straight away, so my partner getting worried that his the problem.


rachel x


----------



## sjbno1

Welcome Rachel :wave: good luck ttc and hope you get your BFP soon :) 

Awwww M2T :D i have worries every time about weather we'll cope with 2, how will i deal with being pregnant and running after Izzie but OH just reminds me that we will cope and that loads of people cope with 2 every day :D i dont think it would be normal to not worry! its our jobs we're mummies :hugs: xx


----------



## sjbno1

Mrs Lq = sorry that horrid witch caught you!!! grrr


----------



## Kittee

So I broke down and bought a kit of OPK's today. :) 20 strips for 20 bucks. That's pretty good right?
I also bought a pack of instead cups. Anyone use those to keep the little swimmers where they belong?


----------



## sjbno1

Kittee - i've not heard of those before - i remember geting my BFP before and paid no attention to the rules of bum in the air LOL i think if I start doing that again Sam will think i'm bonkers lol you'll have to let us know if they work :) 

when will you use your OPKs?


----------



## ncmommy

MrsLQ- so sorry the witch got you! Hope work goes smoothly for you!

M2T- I think it is only natural to worry about things like these. Lets enjoy the holidays with our little ones and worry about that stuff next year!

Kittee-I used softcups last cycle and really liked them. I just put them in after we DTD and kept it in for a while. I would practice though before getting them in and out, it can take a few tries

22rellis-Welcome! Have you talked to the doctor yet? Do they want to test your OH?

Sambles-hope you have a great day at work!

I finished up most of my shopping, just need to wrap and ship everything now. Just sitting down to watch Toy Story 3 :)! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies,

Anyone watching x factor? who do you think is going to win?

Boo for the :witch: getting you mrslq

Kittee whats soft cups? Im not sure about EPO causing hunger!

Welcome to Rachel hope you get your long awaited :bfp: soon

ncmommy How was toy story 3 Ive not watched it yet, cant wait till my babies are old enough for disney/pixar films as I love them :rofl:

Anyways my OPK lines are getting darker by the day, think I will Ov tomorrow or Monday Im CD14 today so looks like its right on track :yipee:

Hope you have all had a nice day xxx


----------



## ncmommy

gash- it was super cute....I really liked it! Teared up a few times though. My little girl liked it too. I love watching movies with her. Took her to Tangled a few weeks ago, now that movie is really good. Can't wait for it to come out to DVD. Glad to hear the OPKs are getting darker....fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kittee

sjbno1 said:


> Kittee - i've not heard of those before - i remember geting my BFP before and paid no attention to the rules of bum in the air LOL i think if I start doing that again Sam will think i'm bonkers lol you'll have to let us know if they work :)
> 
> when will you use your OPKs?

I used one tonight and got a very faint line. 

But I plan on using them in the AM ? I guess? Like Morning pee?


----------



## Kittee

ncmommy said:


> gash- it was super cute....I really liked it! Teared up a few times though. My little girl liked it too. I love watching movies with her. Took her to Tangled a few weeks ago, now that movie is really good. Can't wait for it to come out to DVD. Glad to hear the OPKs are getting darker....fingers crossed for you!

I heard that Tangled was good! :happydance:


----------



## Kittee

Gash- GOGO Darker lines!


----------



## ncmommy

Kittee said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> Kittee - i've not heard of those before - i remember geting my BFP before and paid no attention to the rules of bum in the air LOL i think if I start doing that again Sam will think i'm bonkers lol you'll have to let us know if they work :)
> 
> when will you use your OPKs?
> 
> I used one tonight and got a very faint line.
> 
> But I plan on using them in the AM ? I guess? Like Morning pee?Click to expand...

From what I have read it is best to use afternoon pee as you normally have your surge in the afternoon. So, if you test in the morning you can miss your surge. I normally try and not drink after 10 AM and try and hold it til as close to 2 as I can.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

My feelings are if one is out of nappies and off bottles, then that would make things slightly easier, only one lot nappies to buy and one lot bottles to be making up (unless BF!) if the first is slightly older then can enjoy helping out the new baby, getting them involved etc, 
I really respect those who have babies close together, but I couldn't personally do it!
gash I was down in the xfactor thread last night!! Busy bunch typers down there!
I am glad cher has gone!


----------



## caleblake

tinkerbelle im glad she has gone too, not my sort of thing and too much attitude. funnily enough I feel the other way about it, im already buying and changing nappies and doing bottles and sterilising so dont want to stop it just to start it all over again lol


ncmommy Ive not heard of tangled before quite like the look of a few that are out just now.

Kitee Ive heard the same about opks it best to try and test between 2-4 xxx


----------



## ncmommy

gash02 said:


> tinkerbelle im glad she has gone too, not my sort of thing and too much attitude. funnily enough I feel the other way about it, im already buying and changing nappies and doing bottles and sterilising so dont want to stop it just to start it all over again lol
> 
> 
> ncmommy Ive not heard of tangled before quite like the look of a few that are out just now.
> 
> Kitee Ive heard the same about opks it best to try and test between 2-4 xxx

Tangled is the Disney movie of Rapunzel. I heard they called it Tangled so that boys would want to see it too. Hopefully it will come out over there soon, it was really good...even my DH really liked it!


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies - have you had good Sundays?

I went into town to finish my christmas shopping but still didnt get some of the presents I wanted to get! i did get my friends little boys pressie - i really need to wrap everything I have got but being lazy and came on here instead! haha i might go off and do it in a mo though :) i've started writing my cards but have run out! OOPS!

ncmommy - i cant wait to take izzie to see a film :) we watched Finding Nemo the other day but she got bored and started playing LOL 

Gash - good luck for this month :) i've never use OPKs before - i do have a CBFM though so will give thtat ago if I get bored lol 

ohh last night we DTD :) very early in the month but figure its never to early to start lol keep them fresh haha


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Im Lara 21 yrs old and ttc#2 we have an 18 month old and this is our second month trying. Our first was a surprise we had only just met when I got pregnant :wacko:. But we have been living together for 7 months now and feel totally ready for our next addiction :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Stef

Hi Guys

Sorry the witch got you MrsLQ.

Its official, all this staying positive is a waste of time and im now diagnosing myself with what the hell is the point in ttc disorder.

So... moving on... hope you all had a good weekend? I worked Saturday (boohoo) and spent the day doing pretty much nothing at all yesterday.

Welcome to Lara & yourstruely

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Big hugs Stef :hugs: I'm sure you will be able to get some answers when you go to the doctor in January. I think I might actually be joining you (not literally of course) because my cycles are just completely screwed :growlmad:

How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Big hugs Stef :hugs: I'm sure you will be able to get some answers when you go to the doctor in January. I think I might actually be joining you (not literally of course) because my cycles are just completely screwed :growlmad:
> 
> How's everyone else doing? xx

Thanks Sambles, your more than welcome to join me, hold my hand and moral support and all that and tell the dr that he will do something to help me!!! haha :winkwink:

Sorry to hear your cycles are all screwed too :hugs: its so frustrating and i can only sympathise with you. Keep me posted with how you get on.

Are you all set for Christmas?? I wish I was. I can see me next week running round like a blue assed fly. 

To try and help with my crappy mood today i have done some online retail therapy and just ordered myself a new pair of Bailey Button Uggs. Opps. My DH is going to love me, neeed something to cheer me up though and theres nothing better than nice warm toasty feet in this crap weather.


Xx


----------



## Sambles

I bought some agnus castus today so I'm going to try that for a month and if I still haven't had af then I'm going to the doctors to see if he can give me something. I know it's definitely because of my PCOS but I'm not sure if he can prescribe me clomid or metformin because we have only been trying for a few months. But then what's the point in trying if I'm not ovulating :shrug:

I'm not even nearly organised for xmas, still got loads to do. These last few weeks have gone so quick and I keep thinking I've got loads of time but I haven't.

Good on you for ordering the Uggs. If they cheer you up then they are definitely worth it


----------



## caleblake

stef- Jealous of the ugg purchase 

Hello :hi: and welcome to lara

Hope your all well this evening, just been watching corrie and going to have some bangers and mash for my dinner nom nom nom xxx


----------



## sjbno1

welcome Lara :wave: 

Stef and Sambles :hug: to you both - i hope in the new year you both get some answers on your cycles.

Stef - I know how hard it is to stay positive but I take comfort that I have Izzie, so have got pregnant before so know I should be able to get pregnant again :hugs:

Sambles - hope your cycles get sorted soon hun :hug: what CD are you on?

Well being as sad as I am I had a table when I was ttc Izzie - only used a few months before she was concieved so i just checked the month I got my BFP with Izzie :) seems that this weekend is the main one :) gonna have to jump on OH lol 

Hows everyones christmas planning going? seems quite on here - so hope everyone is ok :D


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> welcome Lara :wave:
> 
> Stef and Sambles :hug: to you both - i hope in the new year you both get some answers on your cycles.
> 
> Stef - I know how hard it is to stay positive but I take comfort that I have Izzie, so have got pregnant before so know I should be able to get pregnant again :hugs:
> 
> Sambles - hope your cycles get sorted soon hun :hug: what CD are you on?

Well I had a MC on 17th of last month so that's almost a month ago but still no signs of ovulation yet. My last 2 cycles before that were 60 - 70 days so still got a few weeks to go methinks x


----------



## sjbno1

oops bad me - sorry i forgot :hug: fingers crossed them AF will be around the corner - have you always had long cycles?


----------



## ncmommy

Good afternoon ladies!

Stef- I hope you get some answers in Jan. I think we should all just focus on the upcoming holidays and have a fantastic time with our families. I am trying to do that and not focus on TTC or the fact the due dat of my 2nd mc is fast approaching....I know easier said than done! Glad you got some retail therapy, that is the best kind!


Sambles-have you looked into soy isoflavens? It is suppose to be natures clomid, there a few threads about it in TTC and you don't need a prescription. I hope the angus cactus works for you!

Gash-sorry if this is a stupid question but what are bangers and mash...I feel like I should know this!

sjbno1-I think we are on the same schedule, I should be fertile this weekend. I am gonna try a more relaxed approach. Best of luck!

Welcome Lara, hope your stay is short!

I mailed off one Christmas package today and have one more left to go...just waiting for some pictures to arrive to complete it. I also have not done our Christmas cards. I ordered them and they should be here today or tomorrow and it should not take me but a day to get them out. I am gonna buy a few small things for my DH but then I am done. I think I will be able to relax next week and not rush around, which will be great.

We took DD ice skating yesterday and had a blast. Of course she could not skate but it was fun. The ice was melting a lot cause it was like 70 degrees out. I only fell once, it was quite embarassing....haha!

Hope you ladies are having a nice evening!


----------



## sjbno1

morning NCmommy :wave: sounds like you had a good day ice skating :) we have a bigish ice skating rink about 40mins from our house, so when izzie is a bit older i'd love to take her :D 

My mind is a complete blank - what does Agnes Cactus do? is this to regulate periods or increase fertility :wacko: i used to know so much about ttc but I have forgotten it all since getting preggola with Izzie! my memory is terrible!

Today i'm off to a friends for a little christmas party with the kids then to Bluewater to finish my christmas shopping :) hoping to get my OHs final pressie, my mums and my cousins g/f then i'm pretty much done :)


----------



## Kittee

Ohhh Sarah! Good luck Xmas shopping!


Ok ladies... I think this is about as positive as an OPK can get right?

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g60/workbucket007/Dec142010OPK.jpg

Now I took that a couple hours ago. That means I'm "surging" right? So the next 24-36 hours is my maximum fertility? We tried to BD last night but the preseed was too "slick" and it messed up DH. So I'm hoping tonight will go better. :) 

Anyone know if you can shoot some preseed up there AFTER the deed? Would that work? or mess things up?

Also we DTD on Saturday, that's good too right? 2 days before the positive OPK? Or was that too far out? And we definitely need to DTD tonight? Tomorrow? I'm confused! :)


----------



## sun

I'm not sure Kittee - as soon as I get a pos OPK we are BD every day!!!!! And yours def. looks positive to me!! :thumbup:
I am on CD-10 and starting OPKs today... Was supposed to start yesterday but forgot what day it was !!! :dohh:


----------



## ncmommy

Kittee- your fertile time is now!!!!!!! The positive OPK means that you will O in about 36 hours and it is better to have his swimmers already in there. Sperm can last days in there so it is best to DTD before and during your surge which is now. 

As for the preseed don't use the amount they tell you, just use a little. Many of the women say the amount they said was too much. I think I only used a third of what they said.

Keep testing until the OPk's turn negative that way you know when your surge ends!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kittee

Good Luck SuN!

NCMama- Ooo! Yep we will try this evening. I was using only the 1 mark on the tube but even that is too much he says! Maybe I just have enough EWCM on my own? (blush)

So tonight I'm just going to forgo it.

EEEK!

I'm happy I got that positive OPK! I was worried (as was the doctor) that I may not be Ovulating!


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> oops bad me - sorry i forgot :hug: fingers crossed them AF will be around the corner - have you always had long cycles?

Yeah I've always had crazy cycles. When I was younger I could go 3 months without having a period. I thought it was great back then but not so good now.


----------



## Sambles

ncmommy said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> Stef- I hope you get some answers in Jan. I think we should all just focus on the upcoming holidays and have a fantastic time with our families. I am trying to do that and not focus on TTC or the fact the due dat of my 2nd mc is fast approaching....I know easier said than done! Glad you got some retail therapy, that is the best kind!
> 
> 
> Sambles-have you looked into soy isoflavens? It is suppose to be natures clomid, there a few threads about it in TTC and you don't need a prescription. I hope the angus cactus works for you!

Funny you should ask that because I was reading one of the threads earlier on soy isoflavens. Think I will definitely have to look further into it.


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everybody,

Kittee - that's definitely postive so get :sex: girly!! 

sjbno1 - agnus castus can help to regulate periods by bringing on ovulation. It worked really well for me before and helped me to conceive Sam.

Hope you have fun at the Christmas party and I think you're brave for going to Bluewater this time of year. I have to go there because I work there but I would do anything to stay away from all them crazy shoppers :haha:


----------



## sun

Hello All - Took my first OPK and nothing yet! Question - does the OV surge coincide with ewcm or does that happen at/after OV? 

Huge snowstorm here today!!! Already shoveled once and think it will take a few more to keep the car from being snowed in!!! Still snowing - but it's gorgeous!!! And I got Bun a snowsuit last weekend - just in time!!! He can hardly move in it LOL - hope you don't mind me posting a pic!! 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Aww that pic is sooo cute. I usually get ewcm the morning after I get a postive OPK. I always do an OPK in the afternoon (about 4ish) and if I get a positive I know that in the morning I will have ewcm.


----------



## ncmommy

Kittee- haha...I'd say you have enough EWCM then. Maybe just use a little when you feel dry.

Sambles-glad you found that thread!

Sun-love the pic! My daughter would love to see some snow. She does not believe it is winter cause we have no snow. They had a dusting here last year and that was the first year it had snowed here in like 20 years!

I usually get a +OPK when I have the most EWCM. I may have some the day before but not nearly as much when I get a +OPK. But some women don't producce a lot so you could miss it if you just go by EWCM.

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!!


----------



## sun

ncmommy - I like the snow until about mid-January - after that we seriously consider moving south every year LOL... luckily Spring shows up just in time! 
I could send your daughter some proof photos that it is actually winter !! :haha:
I usually just go by the ewcm (very obvious in my case :blush:) but this time I figure the OPKs will give me the best chance!!! So I will keep using them since I guess I will get a pos OPK before the ewcm. I also used soy from CD2-6 this month so we'll see!!! xxx

Also is anyone ready for xmas?? I am starting to stress now - I am doing the dinner this sat for 1/2 of my family (10 people) OMG why did I agree to it?? Oh that's right - it was summer and seemed so far away at the time :dohh:


----------



## caleblake

sorry ive missed a few pages been soooooooooooo busy. 

Promise to catch up properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies

Kittee - ohhhh thats a dark line :D get BD :D good luck for this month :) 

Sun - hehe love that snow suit :D izzie has a bright pink snow suit which is fab :D i'll try and find a piccie of her in hers :D

Gash - hay hun

ncmommy- hay hun

Sambles - ohhh BW wasnt to bad today :) where abouts do you work? you can pm me if you want :) 

I have finished my chrimbo shopping :dance: :dance: so pleased just need to wrap it all :D will finish it this weekend me thinks :D 

for you UK ladies - where are you buying your OPKS? 

I get confused with EWCM too - I get a bit too :blush: so can defo notice it but never know if i have missed Ovu or if I am about to Ovu?


----------



## caleblake

Kittee I would definatley say thats an ov line, hope there has been plenty of BD :sex: going on. Your only a couple of days behind me so lets hope we get our :bfp: together 

Sun Awh the picture is lovely

ncmommy I find the same as you with the ewcm and opk's

sbjno1 I buy om ov sticks from home bargains they are £1.89 for 5 I think you can get them cheaper on ebay though xxx


----------



## caleblake

ncmommy said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> Stef- I hope you get some answers in Jan. I think we should all just focus on the upcoming holidays and have a fantastic time with our families. I am trying to do that and not focus on TTC or the fact the due dat of my 2nd mc is fast approaching....I know easier said than done! Glad you got some retail therapy, that is the best kind!
> 
> 
> Sambles-have you looked into soy isoflavens? It is suppose to be natures clomid, there a few threads about it in TTC and you don't need a prescription. I hope the angus cactus works for you!
> 
> Gash-sorry if this is a stupid question but what are bangers and mash...I feel like I should know this!
> 
> sjbno1-I think we are on the same schedule, I should be fertile this weekend. I am gonna try a more relaxed approach. Best of luck!
> 
> Welcome Lara, hope your stay is short!
> 
> I mailed off one Christmas package today and have one more left to go...just waiting for some pictures to arrive to complete it. I also have not done our Christmas cards. I ordered them and they should be here today or tomorrow and it should not take me but a day to get them out. I am gonna buy a few small things for my DH but then I am done. I think I will be able to relax next week and not rush around, which will be great.
> 
> We took DD ice skating yesterday and had a blast. Of course she could not skate but it was fun. The ice was melting a lot cause it was like 70 degrees out. I only fell once, it was quite embarassing....haha!
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a nice evening!

 ha ha :rofl: bangers and mash are just sausages and mashed potato (we have ours with some red onion too and a bit of gravy.

sorry always forget not everyone on here is from scotland xxx


----------



## caleblake

hope ive caught up now! well thats me officially into my 2ww Im 3dpo and already getting the urge to poas :rofl: I wont obviously, no symptoms as yet but its early days.

Had a busy day yesterday as I go to the hospital for injections on a tuesday then to physio then had to get some last bits of xmas shopping then had to pick my husband up from work as cause of the weather he cant use his motorbike so thats me just getting a chance to catch up this morning.

sorry if ive missed anything hope your all well xxx


----------



## Kittee

Ok ladies, I am confused. :) Here is the Dec 14th OPK.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g60/workbucket007/Dec142010OPK.jpg

Here is todays (Dec 15th.)
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g60/workbucket007/Dec152010OPK.jpg

Am I having a long surge? Or was today the positive OPK?

Anyways, DH and I DTD last night and it was amazing. lol No preseed or anything. I'm so glad we got over the "rough" patch in the road. 

Should we continue to DTD tonight? Tonight is the last chance we have because tomorrow we catch a plane to go stay with his in-laws through the new year!
(Lord help me right?)

I don't think we'll have any opportunity to DTD up at his mom's house. (eeww.)


And I'm going to give some persies (personal responses)today since I have some time. (I'm a work at home mom so sometimes I am time limited so please don't feel like I'm ignoring you!)


----------



## Kittee

sun said:


> Hello All - Took my first OPK and nothing yet! Question - does the OV surge coincide with ewcm or does that happen at/after OV?
> 
> Huge snowstorm here today!!! Already shoveled once and think it will take a few more to keep the car from being snowed in!!! Still snowing - but it's gorgeous!!! And I got Bun a snowsuit last weekend - just in time!!! He can hardly move in it LOL - hope you don't mind me posting a pic!!
> 
> xx

I LOVE the pic! :) That snow suit is great! I never did get my DD a snowsuit because we live down south and the snow is very rare.



gash02 said:


> Kittee I would definatley say thats an ov line, hope there has been plenty of BD :sex: going on. Your only a couple of days behind me so lets hope we get our :bfp: together
> 
> xxx

That would be awesome! I'd love to have a bump buddy! :happydance:



ncmommy said:


> Kittee- haha...I'd say you have enough EWCM then. Maybe just use a little when you feel dry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!!

LOL yes I guess so. I'm just (tmi) dry during the other times of the month so maybe I can use it then?

Btw I'm sad you moved from NC, I'd love to have someone close by! :hugs:


----------



## Sambles

Hi all,

Kittee - hmm I'm not sure. I think today's one looks darker than yesterday so definitely DTD tonight to give yourself a good chance.

sjbno1 - I work in a well known baby shop beginning with M :haha: 
I get my OPKs from ebay, it's a shop called fertility plan. I buy the strip tests and it's £6 for 50 plus £2 p &p.

I'm off to the pantomine tonight. I think it's Jack and the Beanstalk and it's got Bobby Davro in it so it should be a laugh.


Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## caleblake

yeah kitty todays is definately darker so I would be getting jiggy with it tonight, good luck 

sambles enjoy the panto, im very jealous we are not going this year as caleb is too wee to take xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Sun-we got lots of snow on the east coast last year when we were in NC so I know how you feel. Luckily we only live about 80 miles from Tahoe so we will take her to see some snow and do some skiing soon!

gash-thanks for letting me know what bangers and mash is...haha! Mashed potatoes are one of my favorite things to eat! Sounds like you had a busy but productive day yesterday...hope that is my day today!


Kittee-the one from today def. looks darker so I would DTD tonight especially if you won't be able to DTD for a while. I am bummed cause DH might be out of town Friday night and I know I will probably get my +OPK then. I'm sad we moved from NC too, I had some really really wonderful friends there and I miss them so much. We have been in CA now for almost a year and while I do have some friends it just isn't the same. My mom lives in Cary so next time we visit maybe we can meet up! Good luck staying with the inlaws that long. Hopefully they are the helpful kind so you can get a break!

ASFM-I'm on CD12 but have not started my OPKs yet...might do it this afternoon. We have errands to run today then we have to bake and decorate 2 dozen cookies for my DDs preschool party tomorrow. We are getting a nasty system here on Friday and it suppose to rain for like 5 days straight so we will try and get out today and tomorrow to the park.

Hope you all are having wonderful days!!!!!


----------



## Kittee

I live so close to Cary. :) It's literally like 10 mins up the road. We shop there every other week or so at the Grand Asia store.


----------



## sun

Hello Everyone!!! Hope you are all well today - we've entered the deep freeze here (-21C which I think is -6F) and I am hoping it doesn't last too long. I have to go run a few errands this aft and don't really want to drag Bun around when it's so cold and windy. Even with the snowsuit.

Kittee - OOO Today's looks even darker! Even better news for today!

OH loves bangers & mash - I don't really cook meat (except a little for LO) so he goes to the pub every once and a while to get some!! 

No OV again for me today, and no hint of ewcm either. Hope the soy isoflavones didn't mess with my cycle in a bad way!!! Mine are so short I need to OV right away so the luteal phase is long enough (or so I understand - haha)


----------



## Mummy2Boo

Not been around much as my son has been poorly, so in turn I'm sleep deprived! 

Think I'm on CD23/24 though TBH this cycle has been pretty much wasted due to illness/tiredness/DH working stupid hours to close deals. 

Picked up some cheapie OPK's in Wilkos yesterday - they were £2 for 5 I think. I wanted to get some in just in case I need them over the NY period when everything is full of sale shoppers. 

All this talk of bangers and mash has got me craving it! I love Boston sausages that we usually get when we (very rarely!) visit my Mum up there, I think I might have to order some online. Yum!


----------



## Kittee

Morning folks! :)

Day 3 and still a postivie OPK. I didn't take a photo today because my camera is packed for our trip. I hope this doesn't mean anything bad. =(

DH and I were able to DTD this morning though, one last time lol. I have my fingers crossed!!!

Hope everyone is having a great holiday!


----------



## Kittee

I kept the cup in for 3 hour and I just not took it out. I was so surprised at how much sperm was in that cup! WOW! :)

I know I could have kept it in there for longer but being my first time using it, I'm a little nervous so I kept in in 3.


----------



## sun

Kittee - How does the cup thing work?? I don't know much about it! xx


----------



## Kittee

sun said:


> Kittee - How does the cup thing work?? I don't know much about it! xx

Its a little plastic / rubber ring thing with a condom like baggy on it, it's made to catch your period but I believe it just got approved for fertility too. Basically you slide it up inside yourself and it form fits "suctions' up under your cervix. If you do it after you DTD it traps your partners sperm up there so they can hang out longer. :)

Some women apparently keep it in for 12 hours! :)

HTH

If you google "instead cups for fertility" there is a wealth of info!


----------



## sun

Kittee said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> Kittee - How does the cup thing work?? I don't know much about it! xx
> 
> Its a little plastic / rubber ring thing with a condom like baggy on it, it's made to catch your period but I believe it just got approved for fertility too. Basically you slide it up inside yourself and it form fits "suctions' up under your cervix. If you do it after you DTD it traps your partners sperm up there so they can hang out longer. :)
> 
> Some women apparently keep it in for 12 hours! :)
> 
> HTH
> 
> If you google "instead cups for fertility" there is a wealth of info!Click to expand...

Oh Thx!!! I have a cup like this already (lunacup) - maybe I will try it if I ever get a pos OPK!! xx


----------



## kinagi

Hi Girls, my hubbie and I are TTC # 2. Our beautiful son just turned 7. We've been TTC for quite a while now and my af is late. I took a hpt and it had a faint line, but I don't want to get too excited yet. I called my md this morning and already had my blood drawn. Waiting for results. It seems it's taking forever!!!!


----------



## Sambles

Good evening people,

kinagi - welcome :wave: I hope you have got your :bfp:

Kittee - it sounds like you have had plenty of:sex: so will keep everything crossed. Enjoy your trip

Mummy2Boo - sorry to hear your son hasn't been well

To all those who use OPKs - do you try and limit your fluid intake before you test? I was just wondering how much of a difference it actually makes


----------



## kinagi

hcg 632. Confirmed by my MD. So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally :D


----------



## Sambles

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Stef

Hello all

Hope every one is well. kinagi welcome and congrats. 

Well i got my biology assignment finished, so now we have broken up for Christmas. I have a busy week ahead of me. I feel exhausted thinking about it. I cant believe how unorganised I am this year.

DH is at work and im having a night off watching the The Royal Variety Performance.

xx


----------



## Sambles

Well done on getting your assignment finished Stef, I bet you're relieved that it's finally done. Hope you have a nice and relaxing evening watching tv x


----------



## Stef

Oh my!

I think I might be moving out of here. Im in total shock i think i may keel over. I have just POAS and i have 2 lines. all be it very faint. Im shaking!! (ive posted in gallery just incase im getting over excited for nothing)

and there was me thinking at least with this whole stupid cycle i could enjoy a boozy christmas lol

OMG!!!! Im in total shock!!!!!

xx


----------



## caleblake

Stef said:


> Oh my!
> 
> I think I might be moving out of here. Im in total shock i think i may keel over. I have just POAS and i have 2 lines. all be it very faint. Im shaking!! (ive posted in gallery just incase im getting over excited for nothing)
> 
> and there was me thinking at least with this whole stupid cycle i could enjoy a boozy christmas lol
> 
> OMG!!!! Im in total shock!!!!!
> 
> xx

:wohoo: :yipee: OMG!! congratulations hunny :happydance:


----------



## caleblake

kinagi said:


> Hi Girls, my hubbie and I are TTC # 2. Our beautiful son just turned 7. We've been TTC for quite a while now and my af is late. I took a hpt and it had a faint line, but I don't want to get too excited yet. I called my md this morning and already had my blood drawn. Waiting for results. It seems it's taking forever!!!!

hi :hi: and congratulations to you xxx


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi:

Well Im on CD19 and 4dpo, had a bit of cramping and developed a couple of spots today :rofl: hope it the hormones lol

On a serious note just finished most of my xmas shopping :yipee: and DH is off work for 4 days now so we can have loads of time together being very xmassy. We are watching the royal variety performance just now and wrapping pressies (just having a wee computer break).

Dont know what I will do without xfactor this weekend :sad1:

Hope there is some good xmas films on xxx


----------



## spbizzell

Dh & I are ttc #2 as well. DD is 13 months and we are so ready for another baby. We want three kids before we're 30 so they can all grow up together. Good luck & lots of baby dust to you guys!


----------



## Stef

Thank you Gash!

I hope all you ladies get your BFPs soon so you can join me and we can all be bump buddies. 

Xxx


----------



## caleblake

spbizzell said:


> Dh & I are ttc #2 as well. DD is 13 months and we are so ready for another baby. We want three kids before we're 30 so they can all grow up together. Good luck & lots of baby dust to you guys!

hi :hi: welcome to ttc#2 hope your stay is short in a good way xxx


----------



## caleblake

Stef said:


> Thank you Gash!
> 
> I hope all you ladies get your BFPs soon so you can join me and we can all be bump buddies.
> 
> Xxx

that sounds like a very good plan :thumbup:


----------



## ncmommy

Stef said:


> Oh my!
> 
> I think I might be moving out of here. Im in total shock i think i may keel over. I have just POAS and i have 2 lines. all be it very faint. Im shaking!! (ive posted in gallery just incase im getting over excited for nothing)
> 
> and there was me thinking at least with this whole stupid cycle i could enjoy a boozy christmas lol
> 
> OMG!!!! Im in total shock!!!!!
> 
> xx

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I looked in the gallery :thumbup:. What a great BFP....congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncmommy

kinagi said:


> hcg 632. Confirmed by my MD. So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally :D


Welcome and congrats!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ncmommy

Hi ladies! Just wanted to jump on for a sec then saw some BFP posts...so exciting! Congrats to you ladies and welcome spbizzell!

Kittee-have a great trip!

Sambles- I usually try to not drink or go to the bathroom for 3 hours before I do my OPK around 2pm.

Gash-hope you have a wonderful time with your OH!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Stef said:


> Thank you Gash!
> 
> I hope all you ladies get your BFPs soon so you can join me and we can all be bump buddies.
> 
> Xxx

OMG that is fantastic, I just had a look, congrats xxxxx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Oh my!
> 
> I think I might be moving out of here. Im in total shock i think i may keel over. I have just POAS and i have 2 lines. all be it very faint. Im shaking!! (ive posted in gallery just incase im getting over excited for nothing)
> 
> and there was me thinking at least with this whole stupid cycle i could enjoy a boozy christmas lol
> 
> OMG!!!! Im in total shock!!!!!
> 
> xx

I've said it in your other thread but huge congratulations. I'm so happy that after all the messing around you have finally got your :bfp: Hopefully we will all be joining you soon xx


----------



## Stef

Thank you every one. :flower:

I will still be coming onto this thread stalking you all because these last few weeks you have been my rock :hugs: I really hope that your all joining me soon.
:dust: 

xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Stef said:


> Thank you every one. :flower:
> 
> I will still be coming onto this thread stalking you all because these last few weeks you have been my rock :hugs: I really hope that your all joining me soon.
> :dust:
> 
> xxx


Yes, please stick around and chat with us and give us updates:friends:! I am so happy for you! What a wonderful early Christmas present!

Hope more of us join you soon!


----------



## Kittee

Stef said:


> Thank you every one. :flower:
> 
> I will still be coming onto this thread stalking you all because these last few weeks you have been my rock :hugs: I really hope that your all joining me soon.
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:


----------



## sun

Congrats!!! Hope everyone else will be joining you in 1st tri soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sjbno1

So I dont manage to come on here for a couple of days and we get our first BFP!!!! 

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: Stef I am so pleased for you sweetie! I had to go and find a piccie of the test stick as there wasnt one here LOL (made me search all over) :D lol thats a lovely BFP :) and no way near a duff test! you can get a wrong negative but not a wrong positive :) I am so pleased for you and keep in touch :) i'm hoping we all get to join you soon :) 

Hows everyone else been? we have more snow here :( its rubbish all this snow! I had our works christmas do last night - got home to my friends about 4.40am and was up by 10.30am and in a cab! was rubbish as the snow came down so thick and fast that I ended having to walk 4miles to get home after the taxi couldnt get up the hill :( ah well made it home safe and well in the end but knackered now (early night me thinks) 

has anyone else got this snow? sorry not replied to everyone - i'm knackered x


----------



## Stef

Thank you every one :)

Sarah it came as such a shock, i have no idea why but i just got the urge to poas, i think its because ive been so tired in the last few weeks just like i was when i was pregnant with Olivia. Ive had such a crappy time of it since September it was the last thing i expected and the neg line came up pretty much clear straight away and i looked again in a few mins and there was a faint positive line so i had to do another one for good measure. I nearly keeled over, i feel excited, nervous and disbelief all at the same time.

NCMommy i certainly will do that you are not rid of me that easily. lol :wink:

I have my drs appointment on Wednesday morning so i will keep you all updated. I think i may even start a journal with this pregnancy. 

I really hope that you girls will be joining me soon. I hope you dont mind me stalking you all. 

xxx


----------



## caleblake

sjbno1 said:


> So I dont manage to come on here for a couple of days and we get our first BFP!!!!
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: Stef I am so pleased for you sweetie! I had to go and find a piccie of the test stick as there wasnt one here LOL (made me search all over) :D lol thats a lovely BFP :) and no way near a duff test! you can get a wrong negative but not a wrong positive :) I am so pleased for you and keep in touch :) i'm hoping we all get to join you soon :)
> 
> Hows everyone else been? we have more snow here :( its rubbish all this snow! I had our works christmas do last night - got home to my friends about 4.40am and was up by 10.30am and in a cab! was rubbish as the snow came down so thick and fast that I ended having to walk 4miles to get home after the taxi couldnt get up the hill :( ah well made it home safe and well in the end but knackered now (early night me thinks)
> 
> has anyone else got this snow? sorry not replied to everyone - i'm knackered x

 Hi we have more snow its not as bad as last time though.

Thats horrible to get stranded and have to walk, hope you get a good nights sleep.

We were out tonight too for my cousins birthday but only till 10pm as we were coming back to let my sister home as she was watching caleb. It was nice to be out for a wee while though. Was very careful and only had 2 blue wkd as I couldnt not drink as it would be pretty obvious and I dont even know if I am yet, it could take months so cant abstane that long or people will talk :rofl:

Stef I will be stalking your pregnancy journal so let us know when its up and running xxx


----------



## Sambles

Good morning everyone,

We had quite a lot of snow here yesterday as well but this morning most of it has turned to ice. If only it could've waited another week then we would've had a lovely white xmas.

I haven't got much planned for today, just going to stay in and do some house work and odd jobs and not spend all day on here :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - I will be taking a seat in your preggola journal :) add the link to your siggie :) and please makesure you pop back we'll miss you otherwise :hugs: hopefully come the new yr we'll have more bfps and can start our chats over there :)

Gash - hehe I know what you mean about drinking, didn't drink much on Friday night but did drink some :) my ovu is due the beginning of this week so I should be ok :) I looked at my old fertility stuff and it seems we dtd on CD15 so might give that a go again :) you never know lol

Sambles - how's BW looking? I need to pop there but being lazy and don't want to drive in this snow lol


----------



## ncmommy

Morning ladies!

We have had a nasty wet weekend here. There is a storm system that is called a pineapple express that is going on. It is suppose to rain for like a whole week...ugh! Yesterday we did a little shopping then watched a lot of Christmas movies. Today we are gonna go bowling.

Have not gotten my +OPK yet but it was a little dark yesterday so think I will get it today or tomorrow.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mummy2Boo

Congrats Stef! I got a Dec BFP with my son, makes for a quiet but lovely Christmas :D

All ok here, just cold and snowy! We had about 4" fall yesterday and then we went out to play in the street with our neighbour (we live in a cul-de-sac so safe for them to play in the road). Tried building a snowman but the dogs in the neighbourhood liked it too much IYGIWM! We still have a snowmouse on the wall though. 

I'm on CD29, longest cycle I've had since my lap n dye ordeal in September. Going to hold out until CD 35 before I even think about POAS as I'm quite convinced I'l get a BFN. Once AF does show up I'm giving everything I can think of a good go before I see the FS!


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Stef - I will be taking a seat in your preggola journal :) add the link to your siggie :) and please makesure you pop back we'll miss you otherwise :hugs: hopefully come the new yr we'll have more bfps and can start our chats over there :)
> 
> Gash - hehe I know what you mean about drinking, didn't drink much on Friday night but did drink some :) my ovu is due the beginning of this week so I should be ok :) I looked at my old fertility stuff and it seems we dtd on CD15 so might give that a go again :) you never know lol
> 
> Sambles - how's BW looking? I need to pop there but being lazy and don't want to drive in this snow lol

Did you brave going to BW today? I was working yesterday and it was so quiet because of the snow but I think they were expecting it to be mega busy today to make up for it


----------



## Sambles

ncmommy said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> We have had a nasty wet weekend here. There is a storm system that is called a pineapple express that is going on. It is suppose to rain for like a whole week...ugh! Yesterday we did a little shopping then watched a lot of Christmas movies. Today we are gonna go bowling.
> 
> Have not gotten my +OPK yet but it was a little dark yesterday so think I will get it today or tomorrow.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing well!

Ooh fingers crossed for a + OPK. Enjoy bowling xx


----------



## sjbno1

Sambles - no didnt brave BW but did go to the big Sainsburys in Crayford which wasnt as bad as we thought it would be :) went with my aunt so going to brave driving tomorrow :) 

hows everyones Sunday been? I've finished all my wrapping now :dance: :dance: so pleased - hoping to start giving presents out tomorrow haha :)

Right its just a quick one as i'm suppose to be packing Izzies bag tonight - shes off to my aunts tomorrow as my MIL is snowed in so got to drop her off on the way to work :) and just need to grab and go in the morning :) x


----------



## Stef

Hello this thread has been so quiet the last few days.

We had Olivias birthday party today, she had a ball bless her heart, looking forward to her birthday wednesday, a little peeved ive to work between 8-10 because they said i could have the whole day as holiday and then changed their minds and said i could only have 6 hours! Grr

Oh dear NC weather dosent sound so great. hope it improves soon but then i think bad weather days watching xmas films indoors etc are the best days! Lots of cuddles with DH and DD.

Im still not finished for Christmas shopping. :( Ive left it sooo late this year. 

I have started a journal so watch my siggy for the link once i figure how to add it.

Hope your all O.K

Whens any one due to test next?? I dont want to be lonely in the first tri on my own c'mon ladies. :dust:

Xxxx


----------



## caleblake

Stef said:


> Hello this thread has been so quiet the last few days.
> 
> We had Olivias birthday party today, she had a ball bless her heart, looking forward to her birthday wednesday, a little peeved ive to work between 8-10 because they said i could have the whole day as holiday and then changed their minds and said i could only have 6 hours! Grr
> 
> Oh dear NC weather dosent sound so great. hope it improves soon but then i think bad weather days watching xmas films indoors etc are the best days! Lots of cuddles with DH and DD.
> 
> Im still not finished for Christmas shopping. :( Ive left it sooo late this year.
> 
> I have started a journal so watch my siggy for the link once i figure how to add it.Xxxx

Hey :hi: hunny

to add a signature you have to copy the url in the tool bar at the top of your journal page then go into your user page and there is a tab at the side to edit your signature....paste the url in there and save it. Hope this makes sense.

Im testing xmas day :wohoo: so hopefully will be joining you soon, but Im not getting my hopes up as really dont feel pregnant in the slightest :sad1: I knew with DS but no sore (.)(.)'s or any major symptoms so think Im out. Ive had a lot of cramping but have IBS so get that loads anyway.

xxx

Hope your all O.K

Whens any one due to test next?? I dont want to be lonely in the first tri on my own c'mon ladies. :dust:


----------



## sjbno1

i'm due to test 4th Jan!!! EEEEK that seems ages away :(


----------



## ncmommy

Morning ladies,

I am due to test Jan. 1st but might hold off as it seems I will be Oing a little later this cycle. I just got my +OPK yesterday afternoon on CD 16.

gash-hope you get your BFP. every pregnancy is different so you never know!

sjbno-I really dislike wrapping and have so much to do...good for you for finishing!

stef-can't wait for the journal!

sambles-thank you...I did get my positive that afternoon and bowling was a lot of fun!

Hope everyone is doing well. Gonna try and get Avery to a bounce house today so she can burn off some energy since it is still nasty out and she doesn't have preschool for 2 weeks!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## sjbno1

hay NCMommy :) hope you managed to get to preschool :) i feel much better now that the wrapping has been done :) although I do have a couple of pressies that havent arrived yet so i hope there'll be here soon :) 

Hmmm think I might be out for this month - OH has a cold and i should be ov'ing tomorrow but apart from his cold I have no signs of Ov this month - no ewcm or anything - i did wonder though if you get ewcm before or after ov? hmmm so confusing lol


----------



## Stef

Hello :hi:

Gash hope you get your bfp on xmas day. That would be fantastic! 

January isnt that far away and with xmas and new year it will fly by im sure of it. 

xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies...

I have been away for a little while and all sorts has been happening. Good to see all the people that have joined, hello and welcome. 

I just wanted to pop by and say hallo!


----------



## sjbno1

Hay Hun, you ok? Hope everyone is better now :)

Doh so didn't get to dtd last night so must make a conservative effort tonight lol still not sign of ovu though! Hmmm


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Morning everyone, I'm losing all interest in ttc, its really getting to me, it sounds silly but I am sick of people I know saying omg I am pregnant and I wasn't even trying, we have only had sex once or twice!! Yay great thanks, sex everyday here charting, and TRYING and nothing, life really is a bitch! I am happy for them, but they claim they were not trying and not really wanting another :( (in the last 2 months, I think I have a total of 6 friends/work colleges who have said this!)


----------



## sjbno1

That can be so frustrating Hun, I have friends like that too they claim to sneeze and get pregnant.

I'm sure you'll get your bfp soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## ETanny

Its so fustraiting but everyone has there own breaking point where they feel like giving up TTC. I have been there many times this past year and half. 
You just have to keep your head high and think that when you finally get your BFP all the trying, tears, charting and temping will be so so so so worth it!


----------



## BrEeZeY

hey im new to ttc :) and trying for our 2nd, well my second his first.... we got married this last August, we have been together since i was 7months along with my son and he is so in love with him <3 

Aiden is 15 months and is a very very very big boy for his age so im interested to see how my body is going to handle being pregnant and toting around a 'little' mommas boy :) 
i wasnt ttc my first so i think it was a right place at the right time cause my ex and i got pregnant the first time we had :sex: so im alittle nervous this time, cause we have factors that mite make process longer :( but hopefully nt too long!


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies

I was just wondering, seeing as we all have already had children, if there were things you want to do differently second time round. I would really like to try a water birth....possibly a home birth...eeek.Also really want to try cloth nappies and baby wearing.... anyone else have anything?


----------



## BrEeZeY

what is baby wearing? i would like to try to do pregnancy yoga kinda thing to stay more inshape so labor is easier lol


----------



## MrsLQ

Baby wearing, from what I have seen is when you have them in a material sling and you
keep the with you as much as possible. I would like do some form of exercise to!


----------



## MrsLQ

Breezey - hope you don't mind me asking just wondered what kind of birth you had with Aiden? I am always interested in birth stories!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

MrsLQ said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I was just wondering, seeing as we all have already had children, if there were things you want to do differently second time round. I would really like to try a water birth....possibly a home birth...eeek.Also really want to try cloth nappies and baby wearing.... anyone else have anything?

My main thing would be to change the breast/bottle thing, I hated breast feeding, but I don't know if thats because she demanded so much, I couldn't keep up. I have used cloth from day one to first birthday, highly recommend them!! I have no idea about birth, I would just see how it went!! Baby wearing, I think I would try so I wouldn't need to worry about a huge buggy!


----------



## ncmommy

Morning ladies!

Kind of bummed as DH was called out of town suddenly yesterday and will not be back til tomorrow so I think I am out this month as Sunday, Monday and Tuesday are my fertile days and we were only able to DTD Sunday. Then next month my mom and sister will be here during my fertile week which will make it very hard. Feeling very low today about the whole situation. Sometimes I feel like the best lesson I could teach my DD is that life is not fair, cause learning that as an adult really stinks!

If I ever have another one I would do things pretty much the same...we kind of went with the flow as far as the birth. I would probably BF longer as I weaned when she was 13 months but would have liked to go longer.

MrsLQ-good to see you back.

sjbno-good luck tonight!

tinkerbelle- I hear ya! I think a lot of people though are just all talk cause they just don't want people to know. I have had a few friends that said the same but come to find out they were having problems but were too embarassed to tell people.

etanny-thanks for your positive words!

breezey-best of luck this cycle!

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I was just wondering, seeing as we all have already had children, if there were things you want to do differently second time round. I would really like to try a water birth....possibly a home birth...eeek.Also really want to try cloth nappies and baby wearing.... anyone else have anything?

I would love to have a homebirth next time but because I was group b strep positive last time I doubt that will happen. I would also say no visitors for the first 2 weeks (apart from family) because this was something that really stressed me out after having Sam.


----------



## BrEeZeY

^^ the dr i talked to said that little swimmers can live for 24 hrs inside ur body, so that means that maybe u still got a chance if u DTD sunday it could still make a baby... idk if anyone else has heard this but thought i might share :)


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

Well I've had a very productive day, cleaned all the kitchen cupboards and sorted out Sam's clothes and toys so feeling quite chuffed with myself.

tinkerbelle2 - I know exactly how you feel but try and keep your chin up :hugs:

breezey - good luck, hope your stay here is short

ncmommy - that sucks about DH going away but you may not be out because those:spermy: can live for a few days

Have a good day/evening everyone


----------



## BrEeZeY

MrsLQ said:


> Breezey - hope you don't mind me asking just wondered what kind of birth you had with Aiden? I am always interested in birth stories!

i had a typical hospital delivery, i got induced October 1st 2009 at 6am and i didnt have any drugs until i reached 8, and then i couldnt do it anymore cause it was 13 hrs into labor and i hadnt slept any...so i got a epidural and had him at 8 52 that night... dr told me he was only predicted to be 6lbs 7 at most and he was well over 8 and 21 1/2 inches long and his head was 15 almost 16....
normally babies are only 13 :/ 

hahaha needless to say he was huge :)


----------



## Mummy2Boo

Think that's me out this month :cry: I'm CD 31, app says I should be 10 DPO with AF due on Saturday but I just have a 'feeling' that the evil one is going to be here sooner. 



MrsLQ said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I was just wondering, seeing as we all have already had children, if there were things you want to do differently second time round. I would really like to try a water birth....possibly a home birth...eeek.Also really want to try cloth nappies and baby wearing.... anyone else have anything?

I'd love a home birth, not sure about water yet, but I know DH isn't keen. I had a long, complicated labour with DS so I think that puts him off. We'll see! I'd also like to BF longer but DS was a big hungry boy so I had to mix-feed or he'd starve.


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. Im excited to share that I may have gotten my BFP today. sorry if this is not the place to share that. i hope i can share it though. I thought i was only 7-8 DPO but im a POASA so i took a cheepie and got a very faint line. i posted in the test gallery today if anyone wants to look and leave an opinion. here the link
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/491167-does-mean-pics-added-plz-help-me.html
Hopefully i ovulated early and this is the start of it. going to test with a FRER later or tomorrow if i can wait.

Hope everyone is doing good. Ill keep my fingers crossed for you mummy2boo. Hopefully your gut feeling is wrong.


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies :wave: 

Welcome Breezey :) 

Mrs LQ - I would like to try BF'ing I was so poorly after izzie was born it got pushed to one side and she was given a bottle so that means alot to me :) I Cloth bummed from when Izzie was 8months so would do that from birth :) I already wore her a lot and have a beautiful wrap waiting for a newborn lol i think other then those things we did ok :) lol so would go along the same lines me thinks :) 

right so OH has come home tired - still not ewcm which is confusing me so just gonna have to pounce tonight haha but think i'm out for this month either way lol just doesnt feel right this month :( ah well bring on the christmas/new year drinking lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi ladies im back after a long good think about all my worries, its taken me ages to read through and catch up with u busy bees lol 
STEF: CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI  sooo happy for you!!  will deffo be checking out your preg journal x

hope everyone is all good and ready for santa coming xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Yay you came back :hugs: I've missed ya! I was going to message you actually to check you were ok xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im okayy ...... been having a chill month trying not to worry etc lol 
but i am back and i have decided to keep an open mind on it all. 
i got my af yesterday but because i was a worried mess i didnt ttc lastmonth so i knew she was coming......x 
ive missed u all too how are u all x*


----------



## Stef

yourstruly10 congratulations hun

Mummy2tyler im so pleased your back on here i was worried about you when you were so quiet but i know how much ttc takes it out of us id just about hit rock bottom but again you were missed and im glad your back :hugs:

Im missing all you ladies. I wish you were all in first tri with me, im all lonely and ive 'met' some wonderful girls on this thread. 

Sambles... tomorrow you can come and clean my house if you like? lol

Tomorrow is my first Drs appointment which im so scared about, i just dont ant all this to end in tears. There has been soo many sad threads in the first tri section this week :cry: BUT also tomorrow is my little Livy Lous 3rd birthday so i am determined for us to have a good day & my parents are coming round in the evening to give her pressies and have tea so looking forward to that.

Im so not ready for Santa im having to do every thing last minute this year! I will be more prepared next year

xxx


----------



## ncmommy

yourstruly10 said:


> Hey ladies. Im excited to share that I may have gotten my BFP today. sorry if this is not the place to share that. i hope i can share it though. I thought i was only 7-8 DPO but im a POASA so i took a cheepie and got a very faint line. i posted in the test gallery today if anyone wants to look and leave an opinion. here the link
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/491167-does-mean-pics-added-plz-help-me.html
> Hopefully i ovulated early and this is the start of it. going to test with a FRER later or tomorrow if i can wait.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. Ill keep my fingers crossed for you mummy2boo. Hopefully your gut feeling is wrong.

Just had a look and I think I see it but I don't trust cheapies. Hopefully you get a nice line with a FRER! Congrats :happydance:! Will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sjbno1

M2T :) I'm good thanks - I know what you say about worries though, i have them every now and then but I think thats natural hun :hugs: have you had anymore snow where you are? If so has Tyler enjoyed it?

Stef - awww you can stay in here with us :hugs: thats what worrys me about first tri - i'll probably stay here with you all LOL 

Yourstruly - missed that - congrats hun x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yourstruly : congrats! deffo looks like a bfp to me x

sjbno: omg i kno i am a proper stress head at times lol i seriously need to chill x lol 
yeh weve had some more snow....friday we got it , its still here now looks lovely! 
Tyler loves it .....altho it was -12 on the car thermometer lastnite so hes not been out much as its teeth chattering weather!!*


----------



## sjbno1

haha im a stresshead too so we can stress together and tell each other its all going to be ok :D 

EKKKKKKKK -12!!! Ok now that is sodding cold! i'd be standing by the radiator all day LOL


----------



## chele

Are you taking any new recruits?

I'm Chele and TTC #2. Max is nearly 9 months old and my tickers say it all really :cry:
I've tried soy isoflavones this cycle so just waiting for OV.........


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha funnily enough we all took the cushions off the sofa and got a cover n sat by the radiator haha ....was lovely altho i didnt wana move afterwards!! lol bloody freezing!

haha yeh we will hafto start a "stress thread" where we can all just rage and rant haha!! 

u got more snow?


----------



## Stef

chele said:


> Are you taking any new recruits?
> 
> I'm Chele and TTC #2. Max is nearly 9 months old and my tickers say it all really :cry:
> I've tried soy isoflavones this cycle so just waiting for OV.........

Welcome hun! 

:hi:

xxx


----------



## sjbno1

haha now that sounds like a fab plan :D i have a silly christmas tree in the way of my radiator lol 

Yeah we've had more snow but not as bad as before :) i've managed to drive init this time :) and go to work :( lol 

Welcome Chele :wave: hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*welcome chele!!! xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Stef :wave:


----------



## chele

thanks for welcoming me into the fold

TTC is scary when you're trying for #2, and I feel really lonely in here (except for a TTC group I'm in), I'm much more at home in baby club and parenting journals, but really need to spend more time in here to focus on the next one


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*TTC Is very scary for number 2!! i agree on this!

i have sat and worried about the silliest things, dreamt about mad midwifes....the lot!! lol
these girls here have kept me sane!*


----------



## Stef

Evening Sarah. Hope your well? All set for xmas?

Chele please dont feel lonely in here. these girls have been my rock and i cant thank them enough.

xx


----------



## chele

All sounds good to me Stef and congratulations!!! 

Aaargh mummy2tyler you've just reminded me about stoopid MWs, gggrrrrr


----------



## sjbno1

Chele - I know what you mean TTC#2 is so different - it was strange as I felt I didnt really belong in ttc iykwim - this thread has been fab :) the girls here are lovely :) and as M2T said we've all had our worries :D

Stef - yep I am all done on the chrimbo shopping front - i braved Bromley today and picked Sams pressie up :) so thats it :D YAY Are you all ready for Livs birthday tomorrow???


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa sorry!! lol My midwife with Tyler was needle happy, i swear she got excited on the blood taking appointments lol ..... i hated them!! lol x

ive finished all my xmas shopping!! woooooo *


----------



## Stef

Birthday - yes

Christmas... :help: lol. Not finished xmas yet, i have the food shop, some more xmas pressies and stocking fillers to buy and so little time. What will be will be im sure ill get there in the end. 

Work are idiots and im having to work 8-10:30 tomorrow because they decided i could have the full day off and then that i couldnt. Grrrr

Chele, i almost hit rock bottom with ttc this time round, so much different from my first

xx


----------



## honey08

ooooooooooooooooooooo stef where av i been !! massive congrats :dance:


welcome newbies

afm im testing boxing day :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey honey08 
Fingers crossed for a boxing day bfp!! x*


----------



## Stef

Thanks honey!! Eeeeekkk ill have my fingers crossed for boxing day how many days dpo will you be?

xxx


----------



## chele

boxing day bfp would be fab. good luck!


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - I would help but your a little to far lol i can send you links instead if I knew things were going to be delivered on time lol

Whats everyone doing christmas day? we're going to my mums for christmas dinner :) cant wait for izzie to open her pressies :) might have to spread them over several days lol she has quite a bit more than I expected lol 

Hay Honey :wave: ohhh hope you get a boxing day BFP!!


----------



## chele

PIL are staying over xmas eve then spending xmas day at my parents.

I've no idea how many presents Max will get, or where we'll put them all!


----------



## sjbno1

haha chele just read your signiture - mummys little trumper lol made me giggle :D


----------



## honey08

Stef said:


> Thanks honey!! Eeeeekkk ill have my fingers crossed for boxing day how many days dpo will you be?
> 
> xxx


i b 12dpo .......... if neg will jsut get :drunk: :lol: 


thanks ladies x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Were having christmas morning at our house then going round to my mums (late morning) and staying there for the day x Cant wait to see tyler open his presents!! Hes a very spoilt boy x *


----------



## mrsgray

hi my name is joanne i already have a 4 yr old from a previous relationship and would like to give him a little bro or sis bin trying for a yr with no luck x x


----------



## sjbno1

what did you get him?


----------



## Stef

Thanks Sarah, if only i could get abit of help. 

Never mind ill just be a woman on a mission lol!

We are having Christmas at home with just DH and DD, although late afternoon/evening im having to go to MILs. :wacko:

I have ordered duck this year for Christmas dinner, i have my time slot at M&S tomorrow to pick it up. I bet its going to be chaos in there. 

I think seems i cant have a drink we might pop over to my mums at some point but she lives an hour away :S

Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi Joanna welcome and fingers crossed for your bfp soon x*


----------



## honey08

mrsgray said:


> hi my name is joanne i already have a 4 yr old from a previous relationship and would like to give him a little bro or sis bin trying for a yr with no luck x x



hi :dance:

seems as tho ttc2 takes longer for a lot :? wonder y :? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah are u talking to me, if u are then hes got loads lol 
he asked for a guitar like his grandad, and weve got him a bike and a little lightning mcqueen laptop thingy.... and loads of other things x spoilt rotton!!
whats everyone elses little ones getting x*


----------



## sjbno1

hehe i was :)

welcome mrsgray :wave:

izzie has some happyland things & art things :) shes got plenty to open so wont be getting bored lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awww i love christmas, wish i was still as excited as when i was younger, altho when you have your own little ones its a whole different kind of excited, i cant wait to see my little babes face light up! *


----------



## Stef

Sarah she will love happy land. Olivia almost has the full set and loves it, i was going to buy sylvanian families this year but thought id get my moneys worth from happy land

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nanite Girlies xx Speak Tomorrow xx *


----------



## caleblake

ah missed LOADS welcome to all the new folks will get a proper catch up tomorrow night night xxx


----------



## Mama627

Hey everyone, I just thought I'd join the thread.

We have a daughter who turns 1 this Thursday and it looks like we're going to officially start trying for #2 this cycle (currently, AF is in town).

The only thing that concerns me is that my un-married BARELY older than a teenager brother-in-law's girlfriend/fiance/baby mama is preggo with number 2 right now and is due the end of May...

Now for my little rant, when we first got married, we decided to wait 6 months before trying for a baby. We waited 6 months and before I took my last BC pill that month, the little brother's girlfriend announced she was knocked up. They were teenagers at the time and had just graduated from high school. I felt like the wind had been taken right out of my sails and I took a couple more packages of birth control pills before we tried for our first baby... the brother's girlfriend was horribly mad at me when we announced our pregnancy because of the reaction we got -- people were happy for us. To be fair though, we were married, we had done the college thing, we both had jobs in our fields. They were teenagers barely out of high school, no college, no jobs, and they were living with my in-laws. 

Being pregnant at the same time was a nightmare. Little brother's girlfriend was mad at me (and is STILL mad at me) because she thought I was trying to upstage her or something. She was mad that we got a good reaction when we told people we were pregnant. She told me she thought I was trying to steal her attention. She constantly tries to compare our children and will make fun of my daughter for not doing things her son is doing. Currently her son is walking and my daughter isn't -- they're 5 months apart mind you, but somehow the fact that he's been walking for a month and she's "still not walking" is something she thinks she can hold over my head and use to prove that I'm a bad mother. 

Long story short, the girl is just a complete nightmare to be around and I'd rather not share something as special as bringing a child into this world with her. We live near one another (though our OB's use different hospitals, thankfully...) and will obviously be around each other for birthdays, family gatherings, etc.


----------



## Kittee

Mama627- Welcome and I hope that this experience will be better for you. I really hate emotional vampires like your brothers GF.

Well I've not quite made it a full week out of my 2.5 week stay at the in-laws and it's already a total disaster in my mind. I'm so depressed. =(

I've been having migraines etc. Just not having a great time.

Hope everyone else is having a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Mama627

Hi Kittee, 
I've never heard the phrase "emotional vampire", but it suits this girl perfectly!!


----------



## sjbno1

Welcome Mama627 :wave: your SIL sounds a complete cow! it sounds like shes jealous so i'd just ignore her! look forward to chatting to you :) and hope you get your BFP soon :D

Kittee - get better soon hun :hugs: I hope it gets better at the PIL! :hugs: not long till Christmas which will hopefully make things more bearable :)

Morning girlies - well I think i'm gonna be out this month - OH fell asleep so no dtd for us this month at the right time :( although still no ewcm so does that mean I havent even ovulated this month? i'm all cofuzzled lol 

Sorry just signed off in the end, was sorting out DD nappies today! i love cloth but sometimes hate getting them out the dryer lol


----------



## chele

sjbno1 said:


> haha chele just read your signiture - mummys little trumper lol made me giggle :D


Lol. He was a very trumpy newborn (when I had my sig made)


----------



## sjbno1

lol chele it did make me chuckle when I read that :D


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi:

How is everyone? Well still waiting for my AF she was due yesterday got all the telltale cramps and headache but shes still not arrived yet and two :bfn: so far :shrug: ??? xxx


----------



## Callalin

Hey ladies! Thought I'd jump in here. Also TTC#2. Had a chemical pregnancy back in September and looking for a Christmas present. My calendar is telling me that my 1 week window should be coming up starting tomorrow and end on the 28th. We were suppose to BD last night, but we were both so tired from looking after our first born we both fel asleep! LOL! :rofl: 

Any of you have that problem too?


----------



## Sambles

Good morning you lovely ladies,

Well I'm on CD 35 and still not ovulated lol! I'm definitely going to the doctors next month to see if he can give me anything.

sjbno1 - I think some women can ovulate and get no ewcm at all or maybe you are going to ovulate later this cycle

Kittee - sorry to hear you're feeling down, big :hugs: to you

M2T - sooo glad you're back :happydance:


Does anyone else ever feel like they can't be bothered to DTD? I know that's a random question but last night OH was up for it and kept trying to make advances IYKWIM but I just wanted to hit him lol. I was just so tired and wanted to go to sleep but then I felt bad because he felt like I was rejecting him. I don't feel like this all the time but I would say about 50 % of the time I would much prefer to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzz rather than:sex:


----------



## Sambles

Callalin said:


> Hey ladies! Thought I'd jump in here. Also TTC#2. Had a chemical pregnancy back in September and looking for a Christmas present. My calendar is telling me that my 1 week window should be coming up starting tomorrow and end on the 28th. We were suppose to BD last night, but we were both so tired from looking after our first born we both fel asleep! LOL! :rofl:
> 
> Any of you have that problem too?

Welcome!! I just kind of posted about that problem although it's only me that has it not my OH lol


----------



## MrsLQ

sambles that happens to me to sometimes, especially if I want to go to bed, but Sean's sleeping is so off that he won't come up till 2 am and all I want is sleep!


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> sambles that happens to me to sometimes, especially if I want to go to bed, but Sean's sleeping is so off that he won't come up till 2 am and all I want is sleep!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels like this sometimes xx


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies sorry for everything i missed.

welcome :hi: to all the new ladies hope your stay here is short in a good way.

im so proud of myself I managed to resist the urge to poas this morning, im 10/11 dpo but I never got my :bfp: till 14dpo with Caleb so thought it was pointless plus i had some really sore stabbing pains yesterday and thought it might be implantation-could have been a stitch though as i still have no symptoms at all :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> morning ladies sorry for everything i missed.
> 
> welcome :hi: to all the new ladies hope your stay here is short in a good way.
> 
> im so proud of myself I managed to resist the urge to poas this morning, im 10/11 dpo but I never got my :bfp: till 14dpo with Caleb so thought it was pointless plus i had some really sore stabbing pains yesterday and thought it might be implantation-could have been a stitch though as i still have no symptoms at all :rofl:
> 
> xxx

Well done, you must have a lot of self control lol. So do you think you will make it to xmas day before you test?x


----------



## BrEeZeY

well i think i am out this month, i have been super sick the past 3 days and havent BD and the witch will be here on the first and i got a feeling she is on her way starting to get irritated easily :( and cramps 


so what is everyone else up to this week?! anyone traveling for Christmas?


----------



## chele

Gosh I would not be able to resist the urge to test.

Well I was hoping the cramping in my stomach was OV but according to my OPK apparently not. Looks like the soy hasn't worked yet this cycle!


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies can i join you in here? 

I'm not actively trying more going down the relaxed route.

I'm 23 and B is 27, we have a gorgeous little boy called Lewis who is 9 months old and we get married in September, so really i shouldn't be trying as we are struggling to pay for the wedding but i really want a brother/sister for Lewis.


----------



## ncmommy

Morning ladies!

Welcome to ALL the new ladies on here! Man there is a lot to catch up on so I will do my best.

Breezey- I am suppose to start the 1st also....do you normally get AF symptoms this early? I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. Willl have my fingers crossed for you!

chele- hope you get your +OPK soon!

sambles- Dh and I have an agreement that we never turn each other down otherwise he feels like a piece of meat during my fertile time. He normally though he does not ask for it during the week at night.

gash-great job at resisting the urge

sjbno- I think you can O w/o signs of EWCM...just cause you don't see does not mean it isn't there inside. Have you done any OPK's? DH and I only got to DTD once when I got my +OPK so I am not feeling good about this cycle either.

kittee-so sorry you ar ehaving a hard time! I couldn't imagine having to stay that long with the IL's. Message me if you need to!

ASFM-Hubby gets back tonight so hopefully we can get to bed! Going to make gingerbread houses with some friends today. Can't beleive Christmas is so close!!!!!!

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## caleblake

Sambles said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies sorry for everything i missed.
> 
> welcome :hi: to all the new ladies hope your stay here is short in a good way.
> 
> im so proud of myself I managed to resist the urge to poas this morning, im 10/11 dpo but I never got my :bfp: till 14dpo with Caleb so thought it was pointless plus i had some really sore stabbing pains yesterday and thought it might be implantation-could have been a stitch though as i still have no symptoms at all :rofl:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well done, you must have a lot of self control lol. So do you think you will make it to xmas day before you test?xClick to expand...



............................No :rofl:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

gash02 said:


> ............................No :rofl:

:rofl: Oh dear, I am wanting to test but trying to wait till after xmas, I just know she is going to hit round xmas day sometime!!


----------



## Mama627

BrEeZeY said:


> so what is everyone else up to this week?! anyone traveling for Christmas?

We're traveling after Christmas, does that count? My side of the family is getting together and spending the day in NYC, then doing the whole Christmas dinner and presents thing. Hubby and I made a rule starting this year that we will not travel on Christmas. It'll make things easier when the kiddo(s) get older.


----------



## Callalin

randomxx said:


> Hi ladies can i join you in here?

Of course you can join us :hugs:


----------



## BrEeZeY

ncmommy said:


> Breezey- I am suppose to start the 1st also....do you normally get AF symptoms this early? I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. Willl have my fingers crossed for you!


yea, i am super sensitive due to the fact that i have endometriosis, but dr says he thinks it shouldn't affect my ability to get pregnant since i had a child within the past 3 yrs... crappyness i tell u i get cramps 2weeks early and killer cramps during....blahhh i really really REALLY hope that the witch stays off her broom stick for maybe the next 9 months! lol


----------



## Sambles

Ok I'm really confused. This morning I noticed I had some ewcm, I did an OPK at about 3.30 and I think it was positive (or it was almost positive and would defo be positive tomorrow) . I then did another OPK at 6.30 (because I'm a POAS addict) and it was negative. Has this happened to anyone and have you got any ideas why it happened? I soooo want to ovulate in the next couple of days but I've got no idea what's going on :shrug:


----------



## BrEeZeY

Mama627 said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> so what is everyone else up to this week?! anyone traveling for Christmas?
> 
> We're traveling after Christmas, does that count? My side of the family is getting together and spending the day in NYC, then doing the whole Christmas dinner and presents thing. Hubby and I made a rule starting this year that we will not travel on Christmas. It'll make things easier when the kiddo(s) get older.Click to expand...

im soooo jealous, we are having christmas here this year :( which im not excited bout cause im feeling like crap (damn this common cold) so i have soooo much to do before friday night! 

thats a good idea for not traveling on christmas! that would be alot easier to keep the santa secret goin :)


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Ok I'm really confused. This morning I noticed I had some ewcm, I did an OPK at about 3.30 and I think it was positive (or it was almost positive and would defo be positive tomorrow) . I then did another OPK at 6.30 (because I'm a POAS addict) and it was negative. Has this happened to anyone and have you got any ideas why it happened? I soooo want to ovulate in the next couple of days but I've got no idea what's going on :shrug:

Ive seen some one else post this before in the last few weeks. I cant remember the full answer or the jist of it but something about missing your surge, could be wrong and i could have my wires crossed. Id guess it could be possible

Get :sex:ing and good luck, Fingers crossed

xxx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Ive seen some one else post this before in the last few weeks. I cant remember the full answer or the jist of it but something about missing your surge, could be wrong and i could have my wires crossed. Id guess it could be possible
> 
> Get :sex:ing and good luck, Fingers crossed
> 
> xxx

Thanks Stef, I think my body just hates me lol but I'm going to make sure we :sex: tonight just in case.

How did you get on at the doctors?xx


----------



## Stef

it was very much the typical hello im pregnant appointment, he felt my tummy gave me a flu jab told me to expect a baby in either august or september and says i could be between 4-9 weeks. He was going to write to the midwife today and said id likely be contacted after the new year with the possibility of an early scan. 

xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Pop Pickers :D 

busy today!!! welcome to everyone new :wave: look forward to chatting and hope you get your BFP soon :hug:

hehe sorry TMI alert lol I went to the loo this afternoon and I htink i have some clear ewcm :D so gonna defo tell OH we need to dtd tonight lol not holding much hope this month but hay you never know :D 

Breezy - we're off to my mums on christmas day :D should be good :D this year is a bit all over the place as things are up and down with plans but sure it'll all fall into place :) 

Sambles - hmmm i'd just dtd tonight incase :D there could be a little egg floating about lol :D 

Stef - glad the Drs went well :D I hope you get a early scan :D we need bubba pics now :D keep up our incentives :D


----------



## Callalin

MrsLQ said:


> sambles that happens to me to sometimes, especially if I want to go to bed, but Sean's sleeping is so off that he won't come up till 2 am and all I want is sleep!

Go down to him then LOL :winkwink:


----------



## sjbno1

^^ lol good thinking :D


----------



## Kittee

8DPO an I'm having some cramping and heavy feelings. Feels like AF is about to come. Every time I goto the restroom I'm checking the tissue. =(


----------



## Kittee

Callalin said:


> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> sambles that happens to me to sometimes, especially if I want to go to bed, but Sean's sleeping is so off that he won't come up till 2 am and all I want is sleep!
> 
> Go down to him then LOL :winkwink:Click to expand...


I read that totally wrong! :blush:


----------



## sjbno1

hehe 

oh Kittee I hope the witch stays away :hugs: shes not allowed to keep visiting us all :D


----------



## Kittee

Sarah- thank you! Since I'm only 8DPO I'm praying it's just implant cramping!!


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Evening Pop Pickers :D
> 
> busy today!!! welcome to everyone new :wave: look forward to chatting and hope you get your BFP soon :hug:
> 
> hehe sorry TMI alert lol I went to the loo this afternoon and I htink i have some clear ewcm :D so gonna defo tell OH we need to dtd tonight lol not holding much hope this month but hay you never know :D

Yay for the ewcm lol! Definitely get some :sex: tonight x


----------



## Sambles

Kittee said:


> Callalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> sambles that happens to me to sometimes, especially if I want to go to bed, but Sean's sleeping is so off that he won't come up till 2 am and all I want is sleep!
> 
> Go down to him then LOL :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that totally wrong! :blush:Click to expand...

:haha: that really made me laugh


----------



## Callalin

Sambles said:


> Kittee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> sambles that happens to me to sometimes, especially if I want to go to bed, but Sean's sleeping is so off that he won't come up till 2 am and all I want is sleep!
> 
> Go down to him then LOL :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that totally wrong! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: that really made me laughClick to expand...

:dohh: Had to read that closely huh? LOL


----------



## Stef

I must admit i had to take a second look lol

xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol you all have filthy minds LOL 

How is everyone this evening? 

I'm sitting here eating chocolate biscuits - oops oh well i'll use the "its christmas excuse" :D


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> lol you all have filthy minds LOL
> 
> How is everyone this evening?
> 
> I'm sitting here eating chocolate biscuits - oops oh well i'll use the "its christmas excuse" :D

I've just eaten a big bar of aero and feel a bit:sick:


----------



## sjbno1

oops lol see i'd never feel ill eating a aero LOL


----------



## Sambles

I wouldn't usually but I also had a big curry for dinner and a banana milkshake so feel like I'm ready to burst


----------



## sjbno1

haha it all comes out now ;) we had spag bowl tonight was rather nom :D i should be packing izzies bag but being so lazy! i'm taking her to work with me tomorrow so need to get organised :)


----------



## Sambles

I feel quite lazy too or maybe it's just because I've eaten so much that I can't physically move lol. How comes you're taking Izzie to work with you tomorrow?


----------



## ncmommy

Sambles said:


> Ok I'm really confused. This morning I noticed I had some ewcm, I did an OPK at about 3.30 and I think it was positive (or it was almost positive and would defo be positive tomorrow) . I then did another OPK at 6.30 (because I'm a POAS addict) and it was negative. Has this happened to anyone and have you got any ideas why it happened? I soooo want to ovulate in the next couple of days but I've got no idea what's going on :shrug:


Your sample might have been too diluted or you could have caught the end of your surge. Either way I'd DTD tonight!


----------



## sjbno1

Sambles said:


> I feel quite lazy too or maybe it's just because I've eaten so much that I can't physically move lol. How comes you're taking Izzie to work with you tomorrow?

Everyone is bringing there kids in tomorrow - its a christmas tradition that the last day of work we bring the kids in and just play all day :happydance: I work for a family business (not my family though) lol so tomorrow shes coming in with me :happydance: and I still havent done her bag but did put her cereal in a bowl :thumbup: :haha: 

Right gonna head to bed :thumbup: gotta pursuafe OH to dtd lol


----------



## ncmommy

Hubby came home early today from his trip so we were able to get in an afternoon quickie! Hope I catch that egg but since I had my first +OPK Sunday I am doubting that it did anything. 

I have SO much wrapping to do tonight...ugh! I just can't believe how many gifts our families have sent DD. She is gonna go CRAZY Christmas morning.


----------



## sjbno1

hehe hun but i'll bet you'll have loads of fun playing with them too :D 

Night girlies xx


----------



## ncmommy

sjbno1 said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> I feel quite lazy too or maybe it's just because I've eaten so much that I can't physically move lol. How comes you're taking Izzie to work with you tomorrow?
> 
> Everyone is bringing there kids in tomorrow - its a christmas tradition that the last day of work we bring the kids in and just play all day :happydance: I work for a family business (not my family though) lol so tomorrow shes coming in with me :happydance: and I still havent done her bag but did put her cereal in a bowl :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> Right gonna head to bed :thumbup: gotta pursuafe OH to dtd lolClick to expand...

What a great tradition! 

A little of this should help get DH in the mood :holly: haha!

Good luck!


----------



## Sambles

Good morning,

Well we DTD last night in the hope that I was ovulating but I've done another OPK this morning and there's not even a hint of a second line. I have had a cup of tea and a glass of apple juice though so it might have been too diluted. I'm at work 12 - 6 so I will do another one when I get home. I'm thinking that yesterdays OPK wasn't quite +ve but who knows :shrug:

sjbno1 - hope you managed to jump DH last night

ncmommy - yay for an afternoon quickie!! Fingers crossed that you have caught that eggy. Hope you managed to get all your wrapping done.

I'm just waiting for Sam to wake up from his nap and then I'm taking him to my mum's while I'm at work. We have got to go food shopping later which I'm dreading, I just hope they haven't run out of all the xmas veg because if they have I will have to go back first thing tomorrow.

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies

Hope your all well.

Im feeling really crappy today like I have a headcold and now Im convinced Im pregnant..........lol Up until today I was sure I wasnt. I dont know how Im gonna resist the urge to poas, luckily I have my nephew to watch today and a beauticians appointment later so Im keeping occupied. Im only 11dpo so its a bit early to test for me plus I really want to do it xmas day xxx


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> morning ladies
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> Im feeling really crappy today like I have a headcold and now Im convinced Im pregnant..........lol Up until today I was sure I wasnt. I dont know how Im gonna resist the urge to poas, luckily I have my nephew to watch today and a beauticians appointment later so Im keeping occupied. Im only 11dpo so its a bit early to test for me plus I really want to do it xmas day xxx

Oooh that could be a sign that you're preggers. I can't believe how good you're being waiting til xmas day before you test. If its positive it will be a great present and if it's negative at least you will still have a good day anyway x


----------



## caleblake

I really really want to test on xmas day which is why im holding off but dont know how long my will power will last :rofl:

If I am it will be the best pressie ever but if im not its only my 1st month so wont be too disheartened. With my DS i never got my :bfp: till 14dpo but i will only be 13 dpo i think on xmas day which is another reason i dont want to test xxx


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies, 

hope your all well. Im having a horrible day. :cry: i feel crappy i look crappy and im in agony thanks to this stupid flu jab.

I cant beleive its xmas in two days and im not well. :(

Hope every one elses days going much better. 

xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

^^ i totally understand, i have strep throat, common cold and the flu all at once!!!!! it really sucks!! i havent properly slept in 4 days :(


----------



## caleblake

ok so Im not that strong I caved and tested early and ...............................

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Stef Im comming to join you xxx


----------



## Stef

gash02 said:


> ok so Im not that strong I caved and tested early and ...............................
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> Stef Im comming to join you xxx


EEEEEEEEAAAAKKKKKKK!! yay!! how exciting hun! im so pleased for you!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

xxxxx


----------



## caleblake

thanks im in shock if i wasnt pregnant i would have a vodka :rofl:


----------



## Stef

:rofl: id love a gin right now!!

I bet for the next 24 hours you will have the smug smile on your face which i had last week. Lol. Must be catching ;)

So pleased for you, i hope that all of us are in the first tri soon but now at least im not lonely. I just feel like a lurker over there lol

xxx


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> ok so Im not that strong I caved and tested early and ...............................
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> Stef Im comming to join you xxx

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!! Huge congratulations. I'm glad you can keep Stef company in 1st tri. What a great xmas present xx


----------



## ncmommy

gash02 said:


> ok so Im not that strong I caved and tested early and ...............................
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> Stef Im comming to join you xxx

Woohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance:!

Congrats!!!!!! It will def. be a Merry Christmas for you and your family!


----------



## BrEeZeY

congrats dear! super jealous!!!! <3 <3


----------



## sun

Wow!!! Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sjbno1

GASHHHHHHHHHHHH WOOP WOOP Congratulations sweetie :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

I'm pretty sure I wont be joining the BFP club this month! grrr didnt DTD last night - OH is still unwell - humph! ah well maybe next month I'll try and join you :) makesure you come and visit girls :hugs:

ncmommy - weldone on DTD during the afternoon :) hope you catch soon :D

Sambles - hope BW wasnt to bad and not to busy!!!! good luck with your food shopping too :D

Stef - yuk for feeling yuk :hugs: x


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> GASHHHHHHHHHHHH WOOP WOOP Congratulations sweetie :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> I'm pretty sure I wont be joining the BFP club this month! grrr didnt DTD last night - OH is still unwell - humph! ah well maybe next month I'll try and join you :) makesure you come and visit girls :hugs:
> 
> ncmommy - weldone on DTD during the afternoon :) hope you catch soon :D
> 
> Sambles - hope BW wasnt to bad and not to busy!!!! good luck with your food shopping too :D
> 
> Stef - yuk for feeling yuk :hugs: x

Aww I hope you will have more luck next month. It's just typcial that our men are usually ill around ovulation time.

BW was very quiet today, it was quite strange. I think everyone must have been at asda because it was absolutely crazy there.

How was it taking Izzie to work with you today?xx


----------



## sjbno1

yeah he also dropped into the conversation last night that we're suppose to be seeing how things go lol no chance mate :D i like to be organised - MEN! Next month I need to be secret squarral lol 

Oh i'm surprised about that! wonder if I can brave it in the morning? 

Today was good thanks, she really enjoyed it - she was knackered tonight so fingers crossed for a lay in tomorrow :D


----------



## Sambles

Lol my OH is like that too so I don't even tell him if I think I'm ovualting now, I just let him think that I'm really up for it because otherwise he gets a bit funny about it. We were supposed to be taking the relaxed route for a couple of months but it's so difficult to do that especially when there's only a couple of days a month that you can actually get pregnant x


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies,Ive not told DH yet. I decided Im going to get a big brother t shirt tomorrow and wrap it up with the test then get DH and Caleb to open it together xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Huge congratulations!!!! And happy Xmas eve everyone!!! Xx


----------



## Kittee

Hurray for another BFP!!!!


----------



## Kittee

Btw ladies, I feel like I'm losing my mind. No headache today thank goodness but I'm still having AF like cramping! I just feel like my period is going to start any second now and it's way too soon for AF!


----------



## MrsLQ

Hurrah Gash...CONGRATULATIONS!! This is going to be a lucky thread...woooo


----------



## MrsLQ

Ladies if we bumped Uglies last night (2.30am) and we don't do it tonight (ILs staying)o you think there is a chance we might catch the egg? We pob won't be able for about 4/5 days now....boooooooooooo


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> Ladies if we bumped Uglies last night (2.30am) and we don't do it tonight (ILs staying)o you think there is a chance we might catch the egg? We pob won't be able for about 4/5 days now....boooooooooooo

Yeah I reckon you might still catch the eggy because those :spermy: can sometimes live for a few days. Could you not do it very quietly tonight? lol x


----------



## Stef

Apparently they can live upto 3 days in the cervix, sounds good to me! :thumbup:


----------



## caleblake

afternoon ladies, hope everones excited about the fatman coming tonight.

i went out this morning and bought 2 wee hats one says baby bro the other says baby sis. i did a cbd and it came up 1-2 weeks so i have wrapped them up together and put it in with calebs pressies. cant wait for dh to open it tomorrow xxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

^^ i really hope its a girl  lol i wont be able to test b4 christmas but that has to be one of the cutest ideas for telling OH and LO <3


----------



## caleblake

thanks hunny, i would like a pink bump this time too. im only having 2 and would love a daughter but i will love a boy just as much xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Happy Christmas Eve lovelys :D 

Gash - thats a fantastic idea :D what a lovely way to tell OH :) Bet hes going to be so confused/excited when he opens it lol makesure you get a camera to capture it :D

Mrs L - I reackon you still have a good chance :D good luck for this month :) 

Sambles - think I might do the same lol 

well i currently have very clear cm so maybe I am ov'ing late? gaud knows lol ah well maybe we'll dtd this weekend lol 

Anyways wont be online tomorrow as got a hectic day so just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and hope you all get spoilt rotten for being fab mummies xxxx


----------



## Callalin

sjbno1 said:


> well i currently have very clear cm so maybe I am ov'ing late? gaud knows lol ah well maybe we'll dtd this weekend lol

Good Luck to you!

Wishing you all a Happy/Merry Christmas and lots of :dust: to us all!


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks hun - I didnt think anyone was online :) 

Merry Christmas to you and Gretchen :D are you all ready for tomorrow :D and is she excited about tomorrow :D


----------



## babydustcass

hello there, 
i thought i would introduce myself to this chat thread. Im cassie, and TTC#2 :)

Merry Christmas to everyone! We have just finished the chritmas eve routine, consisting of cleaning and putting pressies under the tree. Sat down with a cheeky glass of Zinfadel and ill be off to bed soon. Hopefully Ill be able to sit down and have a good catch up on this chat thread soon. 

Is everyone ready for Santa Claus to visit LO#1? :D


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Cassie :wave: welcome to the thread :D look forward to chatting :D 

We're all ready now but i've been running around like a loon today so i'm knackered now! ready for my bed soon too :D how about you?


----------



## Mummy2Boo

Happy Christmas Eve all! 

For us, Christmas is all done :thumbup: Because of the whole step-family thing, we did it all today as we had YSS here (I have 3 SS's!) and to be fair, DS doesn't care what date Christmas happens on so long as he gets presents! The dog is gnawing at a bone, the cats ate turkey with us at dinner and we have toys everywhere :happydance:

The evil witch turned up (not sure if I updated) on CD 33, so the longest cycle post-lap. I'm awaiting the arrival of some agnus castus and B vits to give those a bash this cycle.... Stupid postal delays though! 

Hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow with your families! :kiss:


----------



## caleblake

merry christmas ladies I probably wont get on tomorrow but I hope you all have a fabulous day xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Welcome Cassie :flower:!

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas day. Just wanted to say thank you ladies for all your support so far, it really means a lot to me. Hope all of enjoy your days with your family!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Sambles

Just wanted to pop in quickly to say Merry Christmas to you all. Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## sun

Merry Christmas Everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kittee

Merry Christmas everyone! :)

Feeling "normal" today not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## babydustcass

has anyone been watching One born at Christmas? 

I am sooo broody, even more than before. OH is sitting here with a scrunched face, holding his balls lmaoo! But I am like... That hurts but i love it! Gets me all emotional :cry::blush:


----------



## MrsLQ

Ditto, I just saw the last one and am super broody!!


----------



## Kittee

Well I might be out.

AF isn't here yet but I've gotten a pimple on my face. That usually tides AF is on the way. =(((


----------



## Callalin

Kittee said:


> Well I might be out.
> 
> AF isn't here yet but I've gotten a pimple on my face. That usually tides AF is on the way. =(((

I wouldn't count yourself out yet. I got TERRIBLE acne when I was pregnant, so it might be a good sign!


----------



## Callalin

Well OPK lines are getting darker today. Maybe I'll O on time this month. :happydance: Starting to feel a tiny pain on my right side and DTD this morning. Should be right on track :thumbup: Time for :sleep: right now. OPK test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stef

Hello... Hope you all had great Christmas.

Olivia loved it and was most upset last night when she wanted to put milk and carrots etc out for santa again and I had to tell her he had gone home for his Christmas dinner and a rest so he can come back again next year :dohh: she finally got it after a few tears. lol

Cassie, welcome hope your stay here is short and sweet in a good way.

xx


----------



## caleblake

hope all you ladies and your families had a lovely day, we did xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Stef said:


> Hello... Hope you all had great Christmas.
> 
> Olivia loved it and was most upset last night when she wanted to put milk and carrots etc out for santa again and I had to tell her he had gone home for his Christmas dinner and a rest so he can come back again next year :dohh: she finally got it after a few tears. lol
> 
> Cassie, welcome hope your stay here is short and sweet in a good way.
> 
> xx


Haha...Avery did the same thing. She was SO upset at bedtime and crying cause she did not want Christmas to end. It was cute and sad all at the same time. She had a wonderful Christmas! Glad Olivia had a great Christmas too!


----------



## ncmommy

gash-how did the xmas gift go?

kittee- a lot of times AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are the same...you are not out til the witch shows up!

Callalin-good luck sweetie!

Hope all you ladies had a magical day yesterday!


----------



## caleblake

hey ncmommy, 

It was brilliant, I told him when we woke up that AF had arrived :rofl: he was a bit sad but was like there always next month. His wee face was priceless, he was so happy and had no idea. He did swaer at me for telling fibs though lol xxx


----------



## oboeverity

Hi all,
I'm Verity. I have a son, who is 6 months old. It might seem early to TTC #2, but we have a 'whoopsie' the other month, and it's made us realise we REALLY a second! We fell with Ted on the first cycle, after MC, with which we also fell first cycle. I used to be a 28/30 day ccle, and am now a 6 weeker, though my body is all over the place.
xxx


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I can't believe that's crimbo done for another year. Our's has been good but stressful and I got lots of nice stuff including an ENGAGEMENT RING!!!:happydance: I couldn't believe it, I'm very happy.

oboverity - welcome

gash02 - that's so cute what you did for DH

Kittee - I got really spotty when I fell pregnant last time so it might not be a bad thing

Stef - aww bless Olivia, that's so sweet


So what's everyone doing for New Year?xx


----------



## sun

Congrats Sambles!!!! :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

awh sambles HUGE congratulations :yipee: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

AWWW congrats Sambles!! def post a pic!!! :)


----------



## Stef

* CONGRATULATIONS SAMBLES ​*

XXX​


----------



## Sambles

BrEeZeY said:


> AWWW congrats Sambles!! def post a pic!!! :)

I left my camera at my mum's yesterday but when I get it back on Tues I will upload a picture x


----------



## Sambles

babydustcass said:


> has anyone been watching One born at Christmas?
> 
> I am sooo broody, even more than before. OH is sitting here with a scrunched face, holding his balls lmaoo! But I am like... That hurts but i love it! Gets me all emotional :cry::blush:

I sky + it and have been watching some today and it has increased my broodiness by about 100 million lol


----------



## ncmommy

Congrats Sambles :happydance:!!!!!!


----------



## Callalin

Congrats Sambles!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kittee

Ohhh! A ring! Congrats!


----------



## babydustcass

ooo congrats on the ring sambles :D


----------



## SaskGirl2010

Hi everyone. I'm new here and can not wait to get to know some of you ladies! My name is Tiffany, I am 26 years old and am trying for baby number 2. My daughter is 6 1/2 years old and it's about time she had a sibling! Timing has just been off until now. 

Hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## babydustcass

Hey Tiffany! Welcome to Bnb and TTC #2 chat.Hope your stay in TTC is short and sweet


----------



## sjbno1

Merry Belated Christmas lovelies :hugs: 

Not been online much at all - just fb really :) if you want me to add you on there give me a shout in a pm :D 

We had a lovely christmas :) my front room resembles the ELC warehouse but izzie is happy :cloud9: and my friend jess had a little girl this morning so a fab christmas all round :D

Sambles - eeeek congratulations hunnie!!! you so need to go and try some dresses on BW :D how exciting :D when will you set a date hun? :dance: :dance: :dance: 

Gash - hehe about his pressie :D hope you had the camera at the ready lol

welcome to BNB Tiffany :wave: good luck with your ttc journey :D

Right gonna head off now :D OH bought me a kinect for christmas so i'm gonna go and buy some games for it as the freebie one isnt great lol


----------



## tinkerbelle2

gash02 said:


> ok so Im not that strong I caved and tested early and ...............................
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> Stef Im comming to join you xxx

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

congrats gash!


----------



## babydustcass

Does anyone look forward to the future and think about how they will introduce their LO to their new sibling?


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone,

I can't believe how tired I am today, I think I've just eaten too much and drunk too much wine over the past 3 days.

Tiffany - welcome to the thread, we are a lovely bunch of ladies :thumbup:

sjbno1 - I'm working tomorrow, weds, thurs and sat this week so I might just have to walk past one of the dress shops in my break and have a quick glance in lol. Not sure of a date yet. It's difficult because I don't want to be heavily pregnant or have a young baby so at the moment it's either going to be April or May of next year ( as in 5 months time eek!!) or September 2013. I really need to look into it over the next few weeks.

babydustcass - I've often wondered how I would do this but I'm not sure. Have you got any ideas?

Is anyone making any New Years resolutions?xx


----------



## Stef

Just literally dropping in to say hi. I'm so tired I'm just having a quick browse before I get some shut eye, I could have fallen asleep at my desk today! Lol. 

Welcome to the new ladies.

Look forward to catching up with all you lovelys tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## caleblake

Evening Ladies

Hi :hi: to all the newcommers and hope everyones feeling well after xmas.

just dropped in because me wee sisiter just told me shes pregnant and due 11th august, Im due 3rd septmeber, Im so excited. I know bubs will come in August as I will be having a section again, I cant quite believe it, Im sooooooo excited. xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Welcome all newcomers 

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas day, i know we did ... Tyler got spoilt rotton lol santa was very good to him!

Sambles: wow!! congrats on the engagement  

Gash02: Lovely gift idea for the dh .... very happy for u, hope the pregnancy goes smoothly and keep us all updated!!  

Hope everyones ok xx*​


----------



## Stef

Glad to hear you had a good christmas Kerri! :hugs:

well im child and husband free for the night, hubby is at work and my mum has Olivia because nursery is shut tomorrow.

Ive been invited to catch up with 2 of my friends, but all i want to do is have a bath and get into bed and feel sorry for myself. im so fed up of work. lol.

Im going to go though as one of them i havent seen for nearly 5 months and she dosent come down from Scotland very much. 

Oh... talk about being prepared, i got DH to get the iCandy out of the garage today so i could wash all the cosy toes and stuff incase some spiders had been hiding in there and then store it in the spare room because i dont like the idea of it being in the garage :rofl:


Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa well nothing like being prepared stef haha i know i would be the exact same!! i loved sorting through tylers baby stuff when i was pregnant, i actually remember when i was nearly due making OH Drill holes in the walls at 11.30 at night haha so i could get my shelfs up in the nursery haha!! nesting lol .....he wasnt impressed!!!

awww you will have a good night once u get there hunni, i hate when you feel like that....you wana go out but its the actual going part you cant be bothered with lol.... once u get there its good lol x*​


----------



## ncmommy

Hi ladies! 

Not feeling to well but wanted to pop on and say hi and welcome to the new ladies! 

Gash- my DD and her cousin are 9 weeks apart and are the best of freinds, it is really cute...you can tell they really love each other!

stef-hope you get som rest!

M2T-glad you all had a wonderful Christmas. 

Hope all you ladies have a great day!


----------



## sjbno1

M2T - Merry Christas - hope Tyler had a fab day :D

ncmommy - hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Stef - awww i'm sure once you go you'll be glad you went :D 

Nothing to report here - AF due next week - yuk lol and today I found out one of my NCT friends is 3 months pregnant! so excited for her :D hopefully I can join her on her amazing journey soon and with all of you girls too :D


----------



## Kittee

NcMommy- Hope you feel better soon!


Today my AF was due....no sign of it yet. Woke up this morning sure I was bleeding but nope nothing. Keep checking my knickers all day but nothing.

I'm sure she will show up tomorrow or something stupid. =(

I feel a little crampy.


----------



## MrsLQ

fingers crossed she doesnt show kittee


----------



## sun

ncmommy - feel better soon!! xx

kittee - Hope AF stays away xxx

Not much to report here except I think AF is on it's way. AF is due on Friday (New Years Eve!!) and I am getting that crampy feeling - also that vague pre-AF bitchiness where everything seems to annoy me LOL :haha: :blush: I really hope that #2 is easier to conceive than Bun was, but I have a weird feeling that it would be too easy to get a BFP so soon. (cycle 3) I keep getting a feeling like #2 won't happen for me in 2011 :( 

Have to put that out of my mind and think positive though!!!! xxx

Baby Dust to all!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ncmommy

Thanks ladies....I am feeling better tonight. My stomach has been giving me problems and I have not slept well the past few nights. Hope I can get some good sleep tonight.

Kittee-that is a good sign! When are you gonna test? I have everything crossed for you!

sjbno-I hope you join your friend soon also!

Sun-hope the witch stays away! I am suppose to start on the first but I O'D later than normal so I think I may start later. I think 2011 will be a good year for us all!


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies, well looks like im joining you again. Unfortunatley I stated bleeding this morning and when I did a test it came up negative so looks like an early miscarriage :sad1:


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> morning ladies, well looks like im joining you again. Unfortunatley I stated bleeding this morning and when I did a test it came up negative so looks like an early miscarriage :sad1:

So sorry hun, this happened to me last month big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sambles

Good morning everyone,

Well I'm still not sure if I ovulated last week or not so I think I will test next fri and if it's :bfn: or af doesn't arrive I will make a docs appointment for the following week to see what's going on.

ncmommy - sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I really hope you get a good night sleep.

Kittee and sun - I'm willing the witch to stay away for you both

I'm working again today to get a bit of overtime beause OH is off this week so can look after Sam.

Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

gash02 said:


> morning ladies, well looks like im joining you again. Unfortunatley I stated bleeding this morning and when I did a test it came up negative so looks like an early miscarriage :sad1:

*
awww no, so sorry to hear that hun  *


----------



## Kittee

Sorry Gash. =(

Still no AF here but AF for me can start at any time during the day or night so who knows.

I want to be positive but I also don't want to have my hopes dashed.


----------



## sjbno1

Gash - I am so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: why is life to bloody cruel! 

Kittee - i'm thinking positive thoughts for you hun :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Kittie: When are you due to test hun x
How is everyone today, all our snow has gone now the rain has melted it all away and christmas is over  feeling slightly anti climaxed lol 
whats everyone doing to celebrate new year x
anyone making any resolutions??*


----------



## ncmommy

gash02 said:


> morning ladies, well looks like im joining you again. Unfortunatley I stated bleeding this morning and when I did a test it came up negative so looks like an early miscarriage :sad1:

:hugs:

I'm so sorry for your loss! Please let me know if you wanna talk.

Not sure how you are feeling but the Miscarriage Support forum on here really helped me after my last mc.


----------



## Kittee

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Kittie: When are you due to test hun x
> *


I'm going to wait until after the first. I have a habit of having late periods so I figured it's best. =(

I'm so hungry today. I just know AF is coming.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

hey girls, I really need to check in here more often, I'm not a big net user so can be a bit slack!! 
Well another close friend has gone up the duff, as she oh so nicely just told me!!! 
I tested boxing day but was neg, no idea were af is, my last proper one was back in novemeber, have totally lost track of it now!!! 

gash02 so sorry to read the update :(


----------



## tinkerbelle2

PS how do I get one of those ticker/number things below your posts?!


----------



## sun

gash01 - so sorry to hear this!! Lots of hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sjbno1

Tinks - if you click on one of our tickers you just create your own then in your user cp you can add it to your signiture :) use the links the ticker provides at the end :D

M2T - I know what you mean - I went to work today :( was so boring and quite that I took tomorrow off as a holiday! now I have another 6 days holiday which is fab :D on NYE I'm going to see my friends new baby in the day :cloud9: and then to my aunts in the evening :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey ladies how is everyone tonite??

Did anyone watch eastenders tonite, Awww kat and ronnie giving birth, made me ever more broody....well apart from kat in the beer cellar haha!! & Then when ronnie was cuddling the baby, Tyler looked at the baby and pointed at me and said "you"...."you have a baby mummy" ......I nearly filled up it was soo cute! 
Altho after i asked him what he would call a new brother or sister and he started coming out with allsorts of things including "sweepy" (the name he calls the neighbours cat) and truck! haha maybe not a good idea to let him choose the name if we do get another haha!! 

hope everyone is well x​*


----------



## sjbno1

oh quite on here today! 

M2T - hehe with Tylers name choices - my friends little girl wanted to call the baby spongbob! LOL this obviously wasnt in the running :) I've had a good day today thanks - went to the sales and bought a few things which was good :) but really need to stop going to the sales as I dont have the spare pennies this month really LOL 

Hows everyones day been? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ohh dont i really wanted to go to the sales but im sooo skint from christmas  
Im going out tomorro night with the OH & a few mates to the pub up the road for NYE, Kinda wanted some new shoes for that, but never mind its only the local pub so i will find something in the house lol, got a few new tops for xmas so will wear one of them. 

Oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!! As i wont get to say it tomorro night, lets hope 2011 brings lots of bumps for us all  xx*


----------



## sjbno1

awww the sales are cheap this year hun :) I got some fab bargains in next for izzie - currently nothing for myself LOL 

Hope you have a lovely evening tomorrow :) we're going to my aunts as there are no locals around here :( should be good though :) gonna have a early night tonight in the hope Izzie is sleeping soundly all night (teething :( - ) so I can stay away tomorrow night LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Aha thats always the way isnt it lol, you go to town and come back with bags full of stuff for little ones & not a thing for yourself haha!
Oh noo teethings horrible isnt it bless her,  Luckily tyler got through all his teeth quite well, they didnt cause him too much trouble x
very quiet on here tonite*


----------



## sjbno1

yep - This is always my problem lol I go to h&m and buy a t-shirt for £3 I go to next and but her a top for £8! erm where is the sense in that LOL 

I'm so excited lol I just managed to pay one of my credit cards off :D we've had 2 for years but one thing and another means we're always leaving them and just transferring from card to card :) but tonight I made the final payment on one of the cards :dance: 1 left to pay and that i'll be done by the end of Feb :D how exciting - that means we're only owe money for our house (sorry completely pointless post) lol


----------



## sjbno1

I forgot to say Izzie only have 6 teeth :( hers are taking ages to come through :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ty didnt get his 1st tooth through till he was 9month, then they all kinda just followed after that. 

wahey on the credit card bill  I hate bills! ..... i wont allow myself to use a credit card as i would end up in ALOT of trouble haha!!*


----------



## sjbno1

I cant remember when izzie got hers :blush: lol but there taking there time lol 

Our credit card bills were for a kitchen/a new buggy :blush: and a trip to NYC which was worth doing as I got my BFP 2 weeks after we got back :D lol


----------



## Kittee

Girls I have wonderful news...

On my birthday...
https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/496712-happy-birthday-me.html#post8410699

:)

Thank you all for being there for me and supporting me! Please keep your fingers, toes, nose, ears crossed for a sticky bean and a healthy happy 9 months!

Good luck and God bless you all on your journey! I pray you all have your bfp's soon!


----------



## Callalin

sjbno1 said:


> I'm so excited lol I just managed to pay one of my credit cards off :D we've had 2 for years but one thing and another means we're always leaving them and just transferring from card to card :) but tonight I made the final payment on one of the cards :dance: 1 left to pay and that i'll be done by the end of Feb :D how exciting - that means we're only owe money for our house (sorry completely pointless post) lol

OMG! Isn't that the best feeling!! We just paid off 2 of ours and were ecstatic about it! Congrats, that is a huge achievement. :thumbup:


----------



## WeAreTrying

Had my daughter almost 10 years ago, have now been married for almost two years. We are trying for his number one and my number two. Not having too much luck thanks to my irregular cycles and we have been ttc for 6 months now :(


----------



## ncmommy

Kittee said:


> Girls I have wonderful news...
> 
> On my birthday...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/496712-happy-birthday-me.html#post8410699
> 
> :)
> 
> Thank you all for being there for me and supporting me! Please keep your fingers, toes, nose, ears crossed for a sticky bean and a healthy happy 9 months!
> 
> Good luck and God bless you all on your journey! I pray you all have your bfp's soon!

:thumbup::happydance::hugs::dance::yipee::friends::wohoo::loopy::cake:

So happy for you!!!!!!! Keep us updated please! Oh and Happy Birthday!


----------



## ncmommy

Welcome WeAreTrying! Hope your stay here is short!

Hope you ladies are doing well! DD is sick and it is 5pm and she is sleeping in bed already...poor girl. 

I am glad that tomorrow is the last day of 2010! I am ready to move on and put this year behind us. 

We are not doing anything really for New Years Eve especially if DD is sick. I normally can't stay awake past midnight anyways...haha!


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

I can't believe how tired I am this morning, I feel like I could sleep for ages lol. I keep trying to kid myself that it's a sign that I'm pregnant but I know it's just because I've been working late this week so not getting enough sleep.

Kittee - that's wonderful news, best of luck hun

ncmommy - I know what you mean about not staying up late, i struggle these days to stay awake to midnight

WeAreTrying - I have irregular cycles too so know how frustrating and difficult it is :hugs:

sjbno1 - well done on paying off your card, a good way to end the year


I'm off to lunch with a friend today and just having a quiet night in tonight because I start work at 8.30 tomorrow. Happy New Year to everyone for tomorrow xx


----------



## sjbno1

Kitted - yay congratulations hunnie! Don't forget to come and visit us :) wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Just on my phone so will pop back later xx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Kittee what a fantastic birthday present, congrats! 

Sambles hope you have a nice lunch, happy new year to you too 

ncmommy hope DD feels better soon :(

WeAreTrying sending you loads babydust and hoping 2011 is the year for you 

I'm looking to buy a new pram for DD, Any suggestions? the one I have now is rubbish!! for those with pushchairs still any recomendations? 
x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Kittee said:


> Girls I have wonderful news...
> 
> On my birthday...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/496712-happy-birthday-me.html#post8410699
> 
> :)
> 
> Thank you all for being there for me and supporting me! Please keep your fingers, toes, nose, ears crossed for a sticky bean and a healthy happy 9 months!
> 
> Good luck and God bless you all on your journey! I pray you all have your bfp's soon!


*
OMG KITTIE!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI!!

Fingers crossed for a lovely healthy sticky bean and a fab pregnancy! 
keep popping back and keep us updated!! 





AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

Kittie - CONGRATULATIONS.....What a lovely strong BFP!! Hopefully we shall be all joining you soon! Happy Birthday too


----------



## Kittee

Thank you all ladies, and don't worry, I don't plan on running off. ;) You'll see me just as often. Besides I want to congratulate all you once you get your BFPS!


----------



## sun

Kittee - I congratulated you on the other thread, but I thought I would post here too for an extra congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

Kittee, Huge congratulations and Happy birthday, I hope you have a great new year.

Just wanted to stop by and wish you ladies a very happy new year. I will be back on in a few days xxx


----------



## Stef

Just a quick post from me. 

Been busy busy busy the past few days i havent had chance to catch up

I also wanted to wish all you ladies happy new year and all the best for 2011, I hope you have a lovely night doing whatever you may be doing.

Xxx


----------



## Callalin

Grrrrr, kinda angry right now. I might be out this month. :( Today is still a fertile day for me (at least according to my OPK) We :sex: 2 days ago, but I think this window is going to close really soon and he's not interested. And isn't it a rule anyway that you are supposed to get laid on NYE!!! Come on! Frustrated! Guess I just need to let it go :shrug:

Feel like such a loner tonight. By myself on NYE. :cry:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Callalin said:


> Grrrrr, kinda angry right now. I might be out this month. :( Today is still a fertile day for me (at least according to my OPK) We :sex: 2 days ago, but I think this window is going to close really soon and he's not interested. And isn't it a rule anyway that you are supposed to get laid on NYE!!! Come on! Frustrated! Guess I just need to let it go :shrug:
> 
> Feel like such a loner tonight. By myself on NYE. :cry:

Well in that case we broke the rule too, OH was snoring by 1145pm!! 
:hugs:

happy new year to everyone too


----------



## Stef

You may not be out if you did the deed 2 days ago. The sperm can live in your cervix for a few days. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

How is every one today? I'm currently sat at work! Boohoo :( 

Xxx


----------



## Kittee

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## sjbno1

Happy new year girls, will reply properly tonight :) xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Happy New Years ladies!!!!

We had a pathetic NYE with me being in bed by 8. I was up all night the night before with DD cause she was sick so I was so tired yesterday and crashed. I made sure to do our own early countdown with a nice smooch at the end before though.

Hope all you ladies have a fab 2011!!!!!

Callalin-so sorry...I only got to DTD once during our fertile time this cycle so I know your frustration!


----------



## Stef

ncmommy your nye wasnt too far off the mark from mine. 

I was in bed by 10pm, was woke up rudely by the fireworks at midnight which went on for an hour, then woke up again at 5am from the hubby coming home from DJing and then my alarm went off for me to get up for work at 6am. 

Hows your dd today is she any better bless her?

Im soooo tired today. Today DH and i have mainly not spoken to each other because of a family fued thats going on with my vindictive grandmother. Great.

Olivias been a maddam all day. Too may late nights have finally caught up with her i think.

Glad today is almost over. DH and I are on better terms this evening

xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening everyone, hope you all had a good new years! 

Stef - oh dear about the feud! why are you not talking to your OH though? usually when theres a fued going on in the family I can bitch to my OH about it :D hope it gets sorted soon though! and rubbish about the sleep last night! hope you get a better night tonight :D what do you do for a living?

NCMommy - Sometimes its nice to have just a normal night in at NYE! we did last year :) was nice to not do anything :) 

Callalin - I know your frustration too! My OH was not interested at all over my window! grrrr and he keeps bring up that we're suppose to be NTNP (haha he wishes) I need to be cleaver about it next month :) I'm due AF on Tuesday! boo

Grrr the other night me and OH DTD and afterwards I had brown blood after wards! I thought AF was going to come early but so far it hasnt! Ah well at least I know its on its way on Tuesday! cant even kid myself that it was implantation bleed from ages ago LOL darn you Oh for not wanting to DTD at the right time ;) LOL


----------



## sun

Haven't posted in a while, but wanted to come on and say Happy New Year to all my TTC#2 buddies!!! :hugs:

Today was my testing day and I got a big BFN :( so onto next month! I am disappointed because with every cycle I get worried that TTC#2 will be as difficult for us as #1. I used all my tricks this month too LOL - spent too much money haha. 

Best wishes to you all for a great 2011 full of BFPs!! xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Hay Sun :wave: 

Just saw you in Jens journal :D sorry you got a BFN :( how long did it take for you to TTC Bun? I'm sure you've said but I have a memory like a sive! 

Oh girls I've decided on a new years resolution :D I'm going to start updating my journal on a more regular basis LOL


----------



## sun

sjbno1 said:


> Hay Sun :wave:
> 
> Just saw you in Jens journal :D sorry you got a BFN :( how long did it take for you to TTC Bun? I'm sure you've said but I have a memory like a sive!
> 
> Oh girls I've decided on a new years resolution :D I'm going to start updating my journal on a more regular basis LOL

With Bun we were NTNP for 4 years and full-on TTC for 9 months (got pg on the 10th cycle). So I really hope #2 is much easier!! :D 
This was only cycle 3 though, so I shouldn't start stressing yet! 

Good New Years resolution!!! Instead of posting more on mine, I deleted it :rofl: Much easier!! 
I wasn't posting hardly at all and no one read it anyway, so I ditched it. Was thinking of starting a TTC journal, but I think I'm more of a journal stalker than a journal writer. 
So watch out your journal isn't safe!! :haha:


----------



## caleblake

Evening ladies, hope you all had a nice new year. Ours was pretty quiet we put the clocks forward by 2 hours and celebrated the bells at 10 then went to bed lol.

We were woken at 12 by fireworks which we watched from the window....it was really nice. xxx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe Sun thats another option lol although I do like my journal but as its so quite I keep forgetting about it :) new stalkers welcome and you can chart Bun on there by telling us new things hes doing :D

Gash - i was thinking of you earlier - how are things? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Evening ladies I'm just popping in on my phone while waiting for my pizza to cook cuz am starving!! Happy new year to u all :). Mite pop online on my laptop in a bit n see if ur all still posting xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening sweet :wave: I'm here :D on my lonesome I think LOL 

How was your pizza? I had a indian and it was yuk! so ate ice cream instead :D


----------



## sun

Not all alone - I'm here too!! :D

We had pizza for NYE last night - I made tons of pizza crust (have to make my own as have friends who can't eat wheat/gluten) and we had make your own pizzas! So delicious. Got a pizza stone for xmas and I think we will be eating tons of it! Then this morning had pizza and chocolate for breakfast - uck!! 

Note to self - healthy eating starts tomorrow!! :D


----------



## sjbno1

haha pizza and chocolate for breakfast :D is that a new diet? LOL

I will start healthy eating once AF has been and gone LOL no point before ;) need comfort chocolate lol


----------



## sun

sjbno1 said:


> haha pizza and chocolate for breakfast :D is that a new diet? LOL
> 
> I will start healthy eating once AF has been and gone LOL no point before ;) need comfort chocolate lol

Agree on the comfort choccie... apparently I need lots of comforting this week :blush:

Just want AF here and gone so I can start this cycle - trying to collect lots of PMA for Jan!! AF is taking it's sweet time though :growlmad: - which is annoying since I know I'm not pg !!


----------



## sjbno1

When is AF due? Mine is due on Tuesday - boo


----------



## sun

sjbno1 said:


> When is AF due? Mine is due on Tuesday - boo

I thought it would be here by now - the longest cycle I have ever had was 29 days and I am day 28 now. So I expect tomorrow at the latest! I took a test (was part of the New Years Eve testers thread) this morning but got a BFN :( SO I just have to wait around until AF shows up. Probably will be waiting for me when I wake up tomorrow!!

Weird cycle though - I took soy for the first time and instead of OV around CD10 I didn't get a pos OPK at all. I ran out of them on CD16 still nothing. Then got lots of ewcm on CD 18-19?! So I have no idea if I OV super late or if that could be caused by the soy. Never happened to me before. I usually OV before CD12 and start testing on CD 8-9!!! So I have no clue what is up this month :shrug:


----------



## sjbno1

oh i cant join those threads, I'd be testing every 5mins lol 

so maybe she'll be with you tomorrow? If not wait a few days and test again :) did you DTD throughout the month?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im here too now  boyfs gone on the xbox to kill zombies on call of duty lol so thought might as well fire the laptop up x
My feet and legs are hurting soooo bad today from dancing lastnight in heels ....OUCH! Good night tho apart from the guy doing the dj'n couldnt sing, or even keep in time with the songs he was murdering!! haha

pizza was ok..... not as yum as i was hoping tho haha think i got myself past hungry 
Ooo i love indian ...what did u get x*​


----------



## sjbno1

evening hun :wave:

I had a buttery chicken Tikka (haha healthy NOT) with mushroom rice and a chipati :) was ok but I find that curry house a bit poop lol should have stuck with my original plan for dinner! ah well!

what pizza did you have?

Glad you had a good night last night :) shame about the DJ! doh


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stuffed crust pepperoni, you kno the huge xfactor ones well we share one of them cuz even tho i am a proper fatty when it comes to pizza i cannot manage a full one lol

Ooo is the buttery chicken tikka nice cuz ive always wanted to try it but never been brave enough! *


----------



## sjbno1

oh nom! sounds good!!!

it was quite nice - haha Asda do a indian takeaway and to be fair I much prefer that than this indian take away LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LOL!! Thats an indian fail if asda can beat it hehe never mind lol x 

Ok saddo confession: i am addicted to bloody cityville on facebook haha does anyone else play it or am i the only geek in the thread!! haha

anyone watch eastenders tonite, i hear the babies have been swapped .... i missed it cuz i was watching take me out instead grr!*


----------



## sjbno1

haha big fat fail!!! LOL

Erm cityville? I used to play farmville when I was pregnant with Izzie but get no time anymore! think I might have played it once? it sounds familiar?

I dont want eastenders as the OH moans about it and I cant be arsed to listen to it lol but yeah I think Ronnie swapped the babies around :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*its basically like farmville, ..i only play it when tylers in bed and OH on xbox lol addictive! lol
i dont think i will be making any new year resolutions as i never manage to keep them :/*


----------



## sjbno1

my only resolution is to keep my journal up to date :D 

I will have a look on facebook in a min :) if you want to add me pm me :) and i'll add you and if I'm on there i'll become a neighbour lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Okayy pm now, dont mention anything on my fb about ttc or stuff as i have some family on there and theres lotsa nosey ppl too hhaa! xx *


----------



## sjbno1

oh same as!!! no one knows except you girls xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha snap!! I've pm'd you now hunni! x
Where did sun go???*


----------



## sjbno1

fab added you and saw your status! omg love shameless - gonna sky plus that :D 

Not sure where she went? 

Sun come out come out wherever you are? :D


----------



## sun

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *haha snap!! I've pm'd you now hunni! x
> Where did sun go???*

Oh I am here!! 

Was just feeding Bun (who doesn't like anything tonight :wacko:) and now OH has him in the bath. He decided to rub his dinner in his hair instead of eating. Also dump out the bowl and put it on his head :dohh: so a bath is necessary!!!

The only video game I am addicted to is Little Big Planet on PS3 - so fun!! Never played any fb games - I got so annoyed at the fb application invites that I disabled everything and don't see app updates or get any invites anymore. So have never played farmville/cityville. But I know lots of people who spend a good chunk of their workday there!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I love shameless too haha sooo glad its back i look forward to it every week haha!! 
just looked at some of ur pics of izzie....shes soooo cute  i dont put any pics of tyler on facebook .....my boyf stepmother is a complete and utter mad woman, (totally loopy she even walks from the shower to the shed to blow dry her hair......nobody knows why) and luckily for us we have nothing to do with her but she insists on making facebook accounts and trying to spy and add me all the time....so ive got my profile set to private and taken all pics of him off x  *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha bless him!! why do babies n small children feel the need to wear their dinners instead of eating them hehe its funny!! 
Ooo talkin of baths..... OH went for one earlier and water started pouring through the diningroom light onto the table i screamed and ran up to tell him!! 
the overflow hole tube or summit is cracked ....great! lovely start to the new year!*


----------



## sjbno1

hehe Sun when you said that Bun was having dinner I was like wow hes eating late then realised you were in Canada :D LOL izzie is being such a fussy bum with food at the mo! doh!

M2T - Thanks hun :) shes cute but a little monkey - oh er about the SMIL! - how random I can confirm I am defo not her LOL

Right beauts I'm gonna head to bed!!! night night all xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nanite, sleep well and speak soon  x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im gonna shoot off to bed too i think, nanite sun speak soon xx*


----------



## caleblake

Hi Ladies

Was just wondering obviously we are all ttc#2 does anyone have a preference of gender this time and are you doing anything to sway the odds?

Was just wondering as we only want 2 children and in an ideal world would love a boy and a girl (however after my mc I will honestly be happy with a healthy baby), I have just bought a book online and Im going to change my diet to try and sway my chances.

I am fully aware its probably a 50/50 chance but thought it cant do any harm to try and put some practices into place xxx


----------



## sun

For us TTC #1 was a long ordeal, so we are really focusing on getting pg with #2 before we start thinking about whether it's a boy or girl. Either way we would be so so happy!!! Really hoping #2 comes along in the next few months - fingers crossed!!

But I have talked to OH about having boys vs girls and we both would probably be a bit more relaxed with another boy tbh as we already have one and feel like we finally have a bit of an idea what we're doing LOL... Plus we have cute boys clothes already :haha: I was also a 14 year old girl once and stress at the thought of one day raising a teen girl - I probably aged my mother 10 years when I was 14!! :rofl: Also the thought of his teen girl dating makes OH a bit crazy. LOL... But it would be nice to have one of each!
But really we would be so glad to just get pg again asap!!! - xxx


----------



## Callalin

gash02 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Was just wondering obviously we are all ttc#2 does anyone have a preference of gender this time and are you doing anything to sway the odds?

Well, we knew we wanted a girl because my DH family hasn't had a girl in the family in 2 generations. We got it with our first one. Now we really don't care and are even going as far as we don't want to know until he/she is born. It will be a nice surprise.


----------



## sun

Callalin said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Was just wondering obviously we are all ttc#2 does anyone have a preference of gender this time and are you doing anything to sway the odds?
> 
> Well, we knew we wanted a girl because my DH family hasn't had a girl in the family in 2 generations. We got it with our first one. Now we really don't care and are even going as far as we don't want to know until he/she is born. It will be a nice surprise.Click to expand...

We didn't find out the gender with Bun and it was difficult at the time but so so amazing when he was born!! 
If we get lucky enough to have #2 we won't be finding out beforehand either!! xx


----------



## Kittee

I'm just hoping for a healthy baby but since we already have a little girl, DH is itching for a little boy. If we have another girl though, I know having a 3rd baby would be a shoe in chance. :)


----------



## sun

Kittee said:


> I'm just hoping for a healthy baby but since we already have a little girl, DH is itching for a little boy. If we have another girl though, I know having a 3rd baby would be a shoe in chance. :)

I was reading an article about children and gender - that if you already have 2 of the same gender, then your chances of the third being the same gender as the first two is greatly increased. So if you have 2 girls then chances are higher you will have a third!! But once you have a fourth the chances are about 50/50 again.. (haha - look at me describing your future house full of kids!! :haha:)

Glad you are stopping in to say hi! Save lots of space for us in 1st tri!! :hugs:


----------



## ncmommy

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is having a wonderful start to 2011!

DH and I could care less if we have a boy or girl. We would feel lucky to be able to have a 2nd so we will take whatever we can get.

Won't be around tommorrow...DH's company has a suite at the 49ers game tomorrow so we will be staying the night in SF/ I'm really excited about going. Will be back to catch up on Monday! Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## babydustcass

we would love a little girl but like ncmommy, we would be happy to get either, part of me wants another little boy so bad and another part of me wants a little girl so we have both genders. We were in the baby isles last night, you know when you pretend to be looking for clothes for your first LO (like he needs any more clothes) but really we were looking at all the cute mini clothes out now, so much choice! Was exciting to think of the day when we will actually be able to say right lets get boys or girls! :D


----------



## MrsLQ

I would love twins....one of each!! (although the reality of it would be really hard). We would like three and I think Oliver would do better with another boy to grow up with, although he will be at least 4, by the time we have another one. I think I would probably like another boy and then a girl...but f we had a girl would be over the moon....to be fair after nearly 3 years of ttc number 2, just a happy healthy baby would be enough. I just want a :baby:...starting to get batty now.....I want a BABY......NOW!!!! :brat:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

I would love another girl, 2 sisters to grow up hopefully close and not murdering one another!!
My AF is due this week, if she goes back to normal, I tested boxing day and it was bfn :(


----------



## Sambles

Hey ladies,

I've had a really busy couple of days with work so not been on here much. I've taken the xmas tree and decorations down today, done 3 loads of washing and hoovered and now I'm just sitting down with a lovely cuppa. I'm doing absolutely nothing tonight, OH is out and Sam will be in bed about 7ish so I've got the whole evening to myself :happydance:

gash02 - hope you're doing ok hun :hugs: I haven't really got a preference when it comes to no 2. Just having a healthy baby would be great. Sometimes I think I would like a girl to be all girly with and then other times I would like a boy because it would be nice for Sam to have a brother.

What's everyone's plans for tonight?xx


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies - though you could argue its still afternoon so which ever takes your fancy.

sorry to hear about the BFNs its sure lonely with out you guys in the first tri :hugs: I really hope each of you will be joining me really soon :flower:

With this baby i really aren't fussed about boy or girl. I would just like a happy healthy baby (preferably as good as Olivia and sleep from 7pm til 6am at 2 weeks old though i bet im not so lucky this time round).

Gash, how you and your OH bearing up? Hope your O.K hun :hugs: Thats soo sweet watching the fireworks together.

Sambles, i wish i could swap with you tonight. I need to catch up with my house work tonight when Liv goes to bed. We were away thurs to fri, i was at work yest and because of all the crap with my family i spent most the days in tears... of which today i have woke up with the attitude that the can go F them selves because I dont need them. (its my mams mam, who i actually never call gran and never have, i figure there must be some reason for it and now i know, she is a horrible vindictive woman) so erm yeah my house works fallen behind a little and i desperately need to find a home for all the new toys, I cant bear it my house looks like a toy shop.

xx


----------



## chickydee333

hey everyone, my name is Laura and im ttc#2 this is my 3rd month now, i already have a beautiful daughter called Madison who is 12 months and we are ready to have #2 x just hope it doesnt take us as long as it did last time.

Good luck everyone x x :flower:


----------



## caleblake

hey thanks for asking, we are ok, Ive stopped bleeding today which has made things easier as its not a constant reminder. Its been a tough week but we are saying its a new year so a new start. 2010 was a brilliant year for us up until last week so I just want to put it behind me now and look to the future :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

Glad your feeling more positive about it all. I hope it wont be too long before you are joining me again :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*welcome chickydee333 :wave:

evening ladies  well our tree is meant to be coming down tonite so thats the festive period officially over  

On the gender topic i would be happy with either sex aslong as the baby is healthy, i would like a girl so we have 1 of each, but then i would hafto move house when tyler gets older as we only have a 2bedroom house, i would also like another boy...so tyler has a little brother and he can share rooms too  
plus i think a little girl would feel a bit strange sharing tylers room seen as its all blue, with cars everywhere!!! lol maybe she would be a tom boy haha!

hope everyones ok .....
hello to our 2 preggo ladies stef n kittie ..... lucky girlies!!  ​*


----------



## babygirlhope

Hey im tarrah trying for number 2 ive been married since i was 17 so my anniversary will be in two days for a total of 12 yrs. i am 29yrs young lol and my son is 11.5 yrs old. Call me crazy for wanting to start over but you know ill be hitting 30 in july is now or never lol!!! this is also my 3rd month trying to get prego!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Welcome tarrah, good luck ttc & hope your stay is short 

 for you​*


----------



## caleblake

welcome tarrah xxx


----------



## Stef

Welcome Laura and Tarrah :hi:

Im supposed to be cleaning but i just cant be bothered. :( how naughty of me. lol

whats every one else doing apart from the obvious reading this thread. 


xx


----------



## Sambles

Arrgghh ladies, I've got a pregnancy test that is calling my name from my drawer upstairs and I'm trying to resist the urge but it's so difficult. I'm still not sure if I've even ovulated yet lol but I just REALLY want to POAS!!! Think I might go and use an ovulation test to satisfy my need :haha:

Sorry that was a really pointless post


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Trying to work out why my 2 year old boy is shouting "shake your boobies"  ....haha!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

I am doing a massive tidy too...We are borrowing my FIL cars tomorrow so we can go to the Tip...can't wait, literally have about to estate cars worth of CRAP!!! will be so please when it is all gone. We have an inspection on our house on Tuesday (we have a massive mold problem) I rent and the landlords weren't doing anything, so called the council on them and now have some people coming round to investigate.

Trying to get the house in order, we have no storage in our house, as loft is insulated. So we have all the old baby clothes and things Under Olivers bed (he has a double bed, which I do not like). I think I shall be up till the wee hours of the morning tidying!! and sorting. Although I did my bathroom today and it looks so spick and Span...I keep shouting at the boys....don't mess up my bathroom....lol

I shall stop going on now!


----------



## MrsLQ

Lol....Oliver is obsessed with Boobies and the other day said he went to the shop and bought me some boobies. Wouldn't mind but I am a G/FF Cup....lol.

I want to pee on a stick, although too early thankfully have nothing in my house, phew


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa typical boys!! lol

sambles ...... Ooo when are u actually due to test..... im the same when it comes to poas..... i have lots under my bed and its too tempting!! let us know if u give in to temptation!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

If I do not get my period over the weekend I shall be testing next monday....the day I start my new job....eeeek


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *HaHaHa typical boys!! lol
> 
> sambles ...... Ooo when are u actually due to test..... im the same when it comes to poas..... i have lots under my bed and its too tempting!! let us know if u give in to temptation!! *

The thing is I'm not sure when I'm due to test really!! If I did ovulate just before xmas then AF would be due weds/thurs so I want to hold off til Friday. But I'm not sure that if I did get a +ve OPK or not so it's hard to say :shrug: The urge has now passed thank god x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I think im O'v right now haha am due to ov today and ive got cramping on my left side, so hoping to  tonite and hope its not to late.... wanted to DTD Lastnight but fell asleep too early as i was knackerd from NYE  *


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ - that sounds like me when it comes to cleaning the bathroom. I hate anyone using it after I've cleaned it lol and I always tell my OH to hold it in for a bit longer :haha:

M2T - hope you get some :sex: tonight but it seems like whenever it's my O time, OH is too tired or not in the mood. Typical


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*my OH Would  anytime of the day everyday haha!! Its like living with a nympho haha, its just trying to get him to come off the xbox thats the problem! lol*


----------



## Sambles

My OH used to be like that but he is getting too old and achey now (his words not mine) He would probably like it every other night if he could have his way


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies - 4 pages I just read = chatterboxes :hugs:

Hows everyone today? We have taken the tree down now and all the decorations that were visable - went out for dinner though and shut the front door and noticed the garland still on it :wacko: then came home and saw my two raindeer sitting on the side :wacko: ah well Sam needs to get a box out the loft so he can put them up aswell :) 

Gash - glad your ok hun :hugs: i would really like to have a little boy next :thumbup: I want izzie to have a little brother :thumbup: and then I'm happy with whatever comes after :winkwink: although I say this - I have the cutest girls clothes put away lol I really should go through them and sell some of the bits off that i'm not that keen on :haha: 

Hay Kittee & Stef :wave: 

Welcome to Chicky Dee and Tarrah - hope your stay here is short and sweet :thumbup:

hay to the rest of you lovely girlies :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey sarah :wave:*


----------



## sjbno1

Hay Kerri :wave: we should stop meeting like this HAHA


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa Ikno! haha we seem to be here the most..... maybe we need a hobby haha! 
never mind lol *


----------



## sjbno1

lol Maybe I should start my farm up again :D or create a city as I dont know if I ever did? lol whats worst I am also on msn :D lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa internet geeks!! I still have my farm haha, and a city! lol oh and msn hah  altho i hardly use msn now. *


----------



## sjbno1

not geeks hun just know that going out is to sodding cold and expensive - my farm went to ruin when i had izzie lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yeh true!! Aww yeh u dont get much time to farm virtual animals when you have a little one about the house hehe, i only go on mine over a night time if i remember lol x
Quiet on here again now *


----------



## Stef

Ohhh sambles do it! fingers crossed!!!

Kerri i almost went to 'like' your post like on FB but then i remembered it was a thanks button and thanking you for shaking boobies might be a little strange lol.. 

My DH would like sexy time tonight... I cant be arsed. I remember when i was pg with Liv he would have sexy time when i got to about 27 weeks as he didnt want to hurt the baby :rofl::rofl::rofl: what an idiot!

Hello Sarah :hi: hope you are well

Xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Stef - I've done that a few times - gone to like a post HAHA FB addicts! 

I know its really quite on here again - i think we need some more people posting to stop us going bonkers :D


----------



## Sambles

My OH forbid me to download that farmville thing because he said I would become too addicted :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

lol hes probably right :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa steph i have done that before on here haha ...went to click like and it was thanks!  

add me on fb if u like hun....just pm me on here if u wana x

loads of fellas think that they will hurt the baby haha .... not sure how "big" these men think they are if they can reach the baby all the way in there lol!!!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sambles ..... hes deffo right!! lol *


----------



## sjbno1

Oh Stef if you add M2T I will add you through her :) we did the fb thing the other night on our lonesomes LOL 

haha I dont think men get how babies are actually made haha


----------



## Sambles

I've just seen that One Born Every Minute is starting again next week. Did anyone used to watch it? That's going to make me even more broody


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I loved it, ive been watching the one born at christmas too.... makes me v broody!! lol
I also watch this programme called portland babies on H&H Channel, its well good....altho i have often found myself "pushing" along with the women and then having to stop myself haha ..... *


----------



## sjbno1

Oh I love one born every minute :D and Portland baby :D I also used to watch home birth diaries, bringing home baby and babes in the wood :) i am addicted to baby programmes but dont get to watch them much now LOL I realised that today that if all goes well girls we should have new babies either by the end of 2011 or the beginning of 2012 :D


----------



## Stef

i dunno about more posters im finding it hard to keep up now. lol

FB sounds good but you must promise not to mention my little secrets from the real world. Bnb or my bfp.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*same goes hun the only people who know about ttc are u girls xx 
secrets safe with me  x*


----------



## Sambles

Lol I used to watch them all as well!!! It used to drive my OH crazy. I think I have watched them all now though because the last few times I went to watch one, I had already seen it. I basically spent my mat leave glued to the H & H channel :baby:


----------



## Stef

Lol ive never watched those channels.

I watched OBEM occasionally but DH usually turned it off. I only managed to see one of the xmas ones. Misery.

Lol im glad my secret is safe i dont even tell any one i am on a forum or anything its my escape and chance to have a moan about the real world. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa same sambles... all the portland babies ones seem to be repeats everytime i put them on, i used to go to my mums house everyday throughout my pregnancy and have a cuppa, cheese on toast and watch portlands.... swearing that i would not be having a baby over 7lbs.....turns out he was 8lb 9oz! lol *


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Lol I used to watch them all as well!!! It used to drive my OH crazy. I think I have watched them all now though because the last few times I went to watch one, I had already seen it. I basically spent my mat leave glued to the H & H channel :baby:

have you done that test yet missy?

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> Lol I used to watch them all as well!!! It used to drive my OH crazy. I think I have watched them all now though because the last few times I went to watch one, I had already seen it. I basically spent my mat leave glued to the H & H channel :baby:
> 
> have you done that test yet missy?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Nope I'm being good :angelnot: For now.


----------



## sjbno1

oh secret here too :D no one knows were ttc #2 and I wont be telling anyone until my 12 week scan this time :D so if you add me your secret is safe too :D

Ohhh Sambles go test :) No AF here yet - due on Tuesday but no signs of a BFP either lol no doubt the witch will arrive in the morning - horrid thing LOL


----------



## Stef

Damned it! :laugh2:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Lol ive never watched those channels.
> 
> I watched OBEM occasionally but DH usually turned it off. I only managed to see one of the xmas ones. Misery.
> 
> Lol im glad my secret is safe i dont even tell any one i am on a forum or anything its my escape and chance to have a moan about the real world.
> 
> xx

I haven't told anyone apart from my OH and my mum about bnb because I wouldn't want anyone coming on here and trying to find out what I'm talking about.


----------



## sjbno1

haha I have 2 tests upstairs that are out of date - but still wont waste them LOL


----------



## Stef

Lol. i would hate to be spied on by some one i know. 

Do tests go out of date, well i never!

x


----------



## Sambles

You girls need to be strong for me and tell me not to test lol. I have no self control when it comes to POAS so you need to tell me not to do it. The test is still calling my name though ....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Do it.....Do it....Do it lol 

sorry, no be good sambles dont do it x  

unless u want to of course haha!*


----------



## Stef

I think you should do it! 

xx


----------



## Stef

:muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHaHa stef lol 

agree tho...... 

go on sambles ....sneak off for a wee! lol *


----------



## sjbno1

haha you nutters LOL I'm with the girls though LOL TESTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 

Stef - i dont know if they go out of date - I cant see how they would if they've never been opened! when I think I have a chance of a BFP i'll test and let you know LOL


----------



## Stef

if they do date thats crazy! They are bloody pg tests for goodness sake! They sure know how to make their money.

yes you best tell me too! and where is my FB request! 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

oh has M2T run away!!! when she adds you i'll run over and add you too haha x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive added her already hun, i will inbox u on fb with her page so u can add her x*


----------



## Sambles

NOOOOOOOO!!!! Anyway, I've just had a big glass of juice so I think my wee would be too dilute.


----------



## Stef

shes added me already lol
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Boo try anyway haha! 

Oj haha, were not very good at helping you resist lol*


----------



## sjbno1

right i'm off we're going to watch the darts in 3d and I cant type on this at the same time LOL will add you first stef :D

Night girls xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite hun speak soon x *


----------



## sjbno1

right i've add you stef :D


----------



## Sambles

Night Sarah xx


----------



## Stef

Night Night Sarah 

Sambles you have let the side down! lol. Only kidding, see your much stronger than all of us :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Well I might be strong now but i bet I cave in the morning lol. If I did ov then I would only be about 11dpo so it probably wouldn't show up anyway. I'm quite proud of myself for not giving it to peer pressure from you 3 :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa yep well done sambles hehe you did well .... i would of caved with the pressure that we put on you tonite hehe, 

looking forward to hearing ur news when u do test..... fingers crossed for ur bfp!*


----------



## Stef

Lol. I will be looking out for a PM from you in the morning!! haha! :winkwink:

Well i best be off to bed, ive to be up early for work tomorrow. Oh joyus! What id do for a lie in! 

Night night girlies! 

xxx


----------



## Sambles

I'm not holding out much hope. I'm giving it til fri and if :witch still hasn't arrived I will test and if it's :bfn: I'm going to the doctors to see if he can suggest something to get my cycles regular again


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nanite stef sleep well

Am gonna head off too, sambles if you want to add us on fb too then pm me on here and then u could add the others off my friends list xx

nanite girls speak tomorro hopefully to hear some testing news off sambles *


----------



## Sambles

Night Stef xx


----------



## sjbno1

Well after sitting there and having darts thrown at my and not enjoying the threat LOL I decided to come back - sad lol 

Sambles you had done amazingly well lol


----------



## sjbno1

Night Stef and M2T xx


----------



## Sambles

Night M2T 

I'm friends with Sarah on fb so I will add you through her xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite, well i say nanite.....i am currently reading your journal sarah then i am heading off but al post here with u2 till am done

didnt realise your waters broke during ante natal.....oopsie!! haha bet it was great for the others tho haha bless you!! little izzie deffo wanted to make an entrance!*


----------



## Sambles

Welcome back Sarah :wave:


----------



## sjbno1

haha it was so embarresing at the time LOL thankfully not a massive gush just a trickle LOL Next time I hope i'm at home so its less embarressing LOL 

Kerri I'll send you a link to Sambles on fb :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Its ok sarah shes added me now but thanks anyway haha! 

yeh i bet it was embarrasing haha, my waters never broke .... the doctor broke them for me  ... wasnt nice haha i kept saying...no, no leave me alone theyre gonna go on thier own!! *


----------



## sjbno1

oh my waters that broke were actually my back waters so its rediculous that I was induced in the end anyway as they had to break my fore waters aswell with the big hook! doh! 

haha I've just seen that your both friends with her now LOL


----------



## Sambles

When my waters broke I pressed the buzzer and a student midwife came who said I'd probably just wet myself!!! She didn't believe me!


----------



## sjbno1

haha i'd have been like - i think i know if i'd peed myself LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa no way sambles haha!! 

Ooh sarah the hook thing isnt nice is it!! , especially when you've got a big south african doctor grinning at you as he walks towards you with it!! .... bless him he was nice tho.... tried to keep me calm lol*


----------



## sjbno1

lol i guess that would be strange LOL 

Right girls I'm gonna head to bed me thinks :) feel wide awake but know we'll end up lying in again LOL we've become lazy lol


----------



## Sambles

I've seen that hook thing on programmes and it looks nasty. I really hope next time I won't have to be induced.

So M2T does it look like you will be getting any :sex: tonight?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha we've been taking it in turns to have a lie in while my OH has been off work....tomorro its his turn grr so al hafto be up with little ty x 
am still reading this journal haha! altho my mates just been on the phone so got a bit distracted x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sambles : ... hopefully haha am gonna try and stay up as long as possible mite read my book or something ...hoping he comes off the xbox soon ... if not then al set my alarm and jump him in the night haha!! oj xx we will see haha *


----------



## Sambles

I think I'm going to head of as well.  Sam has woken up twice already so think I'm going to be in for a long night.

Speak soon girlys xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite xx *


----------



## Brittanie

hi ladies ttc#2 on cd 22 bfn so far but is way to early ...im addicted to seeing that second line ....ive had to pee so much and tingling nipples is the only thing ive noticed....i need bby dust lol ive had some cramping almost like af is coming but it shouldnt so soon.....any thoughts 
BABY DUST TO ALL


----------



## MrsLQ

Welcome Brittanie - Hope your stay is short and Sweet...

My goodness ladies I go away for an hour and have to read about a milion pages - you gossip whores!! :rofl::rofl:

Tonight we are testing out Sleep training with Oliver. He has been going to bed every night after 12 and sleeping till 10 (its been nice having a lie in) but now back to reality, me starting a new job with shifts and San back at work in Jan (the end of) we need him back in a proper routine. Has worked pretty well tonight, we have 3 times of putting him to bed over 15 mins....we are doing controlled crying, we did this when he was younger. Every night we will move his bed time back by 1/2 hour so by the end of the wee he will be back to 8.30 FX'd it works!!!

So have you all gone to bed....or are some of you still lurking????


----------



## sjbno1

Morning all!

Welcome Brittany :) 

Hehe mrs LQ we were chatting quite a while last night lol mainly bullying Sambles lol

Well I'm out this month haha no surprise lol af has arrived a day earlier! Horrible witch!!!! Anyways on to next month lol I hate the 2ww so glad she's here lol

Has anyone got any plans today? Izzie godmother is due around this afternoon :) so that should be good :) might go for a walk before that though but it's freezing out there lol


----------



## Sambles

Good morning ladies,

Well I have been very good and still not tested!

MrsLQ - good luck with the new bed time

Brittanie - Welcome :wave:

sjbno1 - me and OH are having a day out by ourselves today for only the 3rd time in 14 months! My mum is looking after Sam and we are probably going to go down to the coast for a few hours

Sorry the :witch: got you. Hopefully this month will be your time xx


----------



## sjbno1

Have a lovely day at the coast Hun :) 

Silly witch but at least I know lol I knew she was coming as we didn't do much this month due to illnesses etc lol need to be sneaky next month lol


----------



## MrsLQ

well ladies I am exhausted, and I feel a bit queasy and have sore b(.)(.)bies. Could be either or at this stage. If the witch doesn't come over the weekend, shall be testing Monday, when I start my new job....Where I shall be on my feet for 48 hrs a week...yay. Although to be fair, I get this knackered when AF is due anyway. Just worrying over nothing I am sure.


----------



## MrsLQ

On another note....I am going out today to meet to of my bff's (I have 3...very spoilt). We are going to celebrate that the 3rd one has got engaged and getting married in April (she got engaged a while ago, just haven't been available for a while!). The thing is I don't want to drink alcohol....not because I 'might' be preggo, but the thought of it turns my stomach, But if I don't drink they will think I am preggo....they both know we are trying...3 years is a long time not to tell anyone....most people know now... They just don't how much, I think some may have thought we have given up.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo Mrs LQ I cant wait for you to test!!  Hope youve got yourself a sticky bean!! 

Talking of tests......sambles.......have you gave in yet?? 

Well never mananged to  lastnight as OH Didnt come to bed till 3:30am!!!  & I was well asleep By then, altho we did manage to  thismorning  ....hopefully not too late but im pretty sure it could be but we will see what happens x

How is everyone this evening x*


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies, 

my goodness you can all talk :rofl:

I watched one born every minute last time it was on and I was pregnant at the time - it scared the shit out me!!! I also watched the xmas ones and cant wait for the new series to start (also glee starts the same day, Im a total gleek) so very excited :yipee:

Samples- :test: 

MrsLQ - Hope your symptoms are cause your pregnant will be looking out for your post on monday :thumbup:

Brittanie - Welcome to ttc#2, hope you get a quick :bfp:

sjbno1 - sorry the :witch: got you, fingers crossed for next cycle 

Mummy2tyler - I hope the :spermy: caught the egg this morning 

We have had a retty borning day, Ive cleaned out my spare room - I had a spare double bed in it which I got rid of on facebook when I got my bfp so I could start to turn it into a nursery (told everyone I was making it into a playroom because of all the xmas toys caleb got). Its sat there untouched for about a week now so got stuck in and its empty lol. We also put the stair agtes up and took Caleb a walk.

Hope your all well and sorry if Ive missed anything or anyone lol xxx


----------



## sjbno1

ohhh fingers crossed M2T :D Hope you get your BFP this month :) that would be fab!!

Gash - that sounds quite a productive day :) I've tided up our bedroom today :) so now got to tidy up Izzies room :) getting there slowly but surely!!

Girls i'm in two minds - I'm thinking of using my CBFM this cycle? I want to see if I'm actualling ov'ing but my OH is very keen on the idea of not actually TTC just seeing what happens - not sure what he'll say if he sees me using the monitor lol oh what to do! What do you think?


----------



## chele

Hey ladies
Soz not been around for a while. Hope you're all well and had a lovely xmas/ny

Boring here, CD27 but still not ovulated yet I don't think. I thought I did CD24 but got negative OPK (well it had the line, but it wasn't quite strong enough) so no idea. Am phoning the drs tomorrow to make my appointment to discuss getting a fertility referral :cry:


sjb- do it on the sly?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy chele, hope you had a lovely xmas and ny too, ours was great! x

Yer sarah..... be sneaky n use the FM on the sly x *


----------



## sun

sjb - I agree you should just do it on the sly :haha: When I was first TTC with Bun I was TTC but OH was NTNP .... so everyone was happy!! :rofl:


----------



## chele

sneaky sneaky, gotta be done sometimes!!


----------



## Callalin

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *
> Yer sarah..... be sneaky n use the FM on the sly x *

^wss


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sun said:


> sjb - I agree you should just do it on the sly :haha: When I was first TTC with Bun I was TTC but OH was NTNP .... so everyone was happy!! :rofl:

*HaHa i love this haha!! *


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> ohhh fingers crossed M2T :D Hope you get your BFP this month :) that would be fab!!
> 
> Gash - that sounds quite a productive day :) I've tided up our bedroom today :) so now got to tidy up Izzies room :) getting there slowly but surely!!
> 
> Girls i'm in two minds - I'm thinking of using my CBFM this cycle? I want to see if I'm actualling ov'ing but my OH is very keen on the idea of not actually TTC just seeing what happens - not sure what he'll say if he sees me using the monitor lol oh what to do! What do you think?

Like the others say, do it in secret!! I used mine when TTC the first time and OH never knew. When he found the monitor and asked what it was I said it was an electronic diary which technically it kind of is lol :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Well I had a lovely day out. Went down to the beach and played on the 2p machines, won all kind of crap and had chips on the beach. On the way back we stopped in at Bluewater and went into the Cadburys cocoa house. I had a malted milk hot chocolate with whipped cream and malteser things and we shared a curly wurly desert. It was truly scrumptious.

M2T -I still haven't tested. It's taking all my willpower to hold off though

chele - have you got pcos?

I've got Sam at the doctors tomorrow for his MMR, not looking forward to it :cry:


----------



## sjbno1

haha Sambles love it 

Evenings All :wave:

Well Sam just walked in and I announced that the witch came a day early lol and he seemed surprised so I casually slipped in Oh I think I might use my cbfm this month to see if things are back to normal - he doesnt seem to care LOL so will go and dig that out tomorrow :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sambles: its deffo testing night .....who agrees haha! x
Also your day sounds lovely!! ....the hot choc drink sounds yum and now uve mentioned it i want a hot choc so may hafto pay the kitchen a visit!! 

sarah: Wahey!! ... Go dig it out!!  x*


----------



## sjbno1

oh Sambles those hot choccys are nom but I do think its a bit expensive :( I love the white hot chocolate :) 

haha M2T I was surprised too :) 

Is anyone watching Eastenders?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*me and im actually quite disturbed by it, whoever thought of this storyline is a bit warped!! I hope ronnie gets caught, how can she live with herself, poor kat n alfie  x*


----------



## sjbno1

Its a awful storyline :( I actually feel for Ronnies charactor as she obviously knows what she did was wrong :( its just so sad


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*horrible isnt it...... its horrible for them all .... i really hope it all comes out tho, aww poor kat ...1st she keeps gettin false alarms....then she gives birth in a manky beer cellar, then she starts heammoragin, then some mad woman steals her baby and makes her believe her baby has died...... horrible...not a nice way to start the new year eastenders!!*


----------



## Sambles

M2T I'm not listening to you la la la:ignore:

Yay for the CBFM. I love that thing but I can't use it now because my cycles are too long. I do agree that the cocoa house is expensive but we paid for it out of some money that we were given for xmas so it wasn't too bad


----------



## Sambles

I find the whole Eastenders storyline very disturbing. I think it's brilliant that they are tackling the issue of SIDS but the whole baby swap thing is going too far I think but I suppose it does happen in real life so maybe it's not.


----------



## Stef

Oh gosh, lots of posts since my last, ill never catch up.

So how are you all??

im soooooo damned tired i cant cope. my house looks like a bloody tip but i just have no energy. I wish my DH was at home :(

xx


----------



## sjbno1

i've turned 'enders off now as its to much! 

I cant wait to go and turn my monitor on :) will set it up tomorrow as CD2 :D just want to see if things are back to normal as i'm sure I didnt ov last cycle

Ohhh Sambles so in that case someone treated you to it :D nom nom nom :D

M2T are you being bad trying to make Sambles test again :D lol I think Mrs LQ should be testing too :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i think Mrs LQ Should be testing too, and yeh haha poor sambles haha sorry!! xx

hii stef! awwww bless you hunni...its all good tiredness tho!!  *


----------



## sjbno1

evening Stef :wave: have a early night hun x


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> i've turned 'enders off now as its to much!
> 
> I cant wait to go and turn my monitor on :) will set it up tomorrow as CD2 :D just want to see if things are back to normal as i'm sure I didnt ov last cycle
> 
> Ohhh Sambles so in that case someone treated you to it :D nom nom nom :D
> 
> M2T are you being bad trying to make Sambles test again :D lol I think Mrs LQ should be testing too :D

I used to get so excited using the CBFM, it's like POAS heaven!! :haha: Especially when you see the egg symbol


----------



## sjbno1

haha I cant wait to see what appears - haha probably nothing lol


----------



## Stef

Evening. :hi:

Id love an early night but ive to pick hubby up at 10pm. :(

As if you get a little egg symbol. thats pretty good!!! Im impressed. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

the little egg symbal is cute I remember the first time I got the egg symbal I took a photo :blush: lol


----------



## caleblake

sjbno1- yeah for digging out the monitor and for DH reaction :yipee:

Sambles- your hot chocolate sounds so yummy Im going to make some that I got for xmas also I think you should :test:


----------



## sun

sjbno1 said:


> haha I cant wait to see what appears - haha probably nothing lol

How much is the CBFM??? Did you buy it online??? I have seen replacement sticks for it at the store and they are so so $$$$, so I can't imagine how much the actual monitor is. I do fantasize about getting one though. I have been using regular OPKs and haven't got a pos since so I don't know if I am OV or not :(

Haha - I have read tons of threads that mention eastenders - even though I never heard of it until this forum, I feel like I've been watching it for a year :haha:

Tons of luck for everyone and there are a few of you who should get testing asap I think!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## caleblake

I cried my eyes out at easties tonight, I was feeding caleb and he fell asleep for bed in my arms, couldnt stop kissing his wee head.

Hi Stef, hope your get to your bed as soon as you get DH- you need your rest :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

Erm I actually got my CBFM for free when I did a CB Trial when I was ttc Izzie :) so for 6 months I used the monitor and they provided the sticks FOC :) so I have a months worth of sticks still hanging around here :) I have never bought the sticks so have no idea how much they are - probably rediculously over priced but I just want to check i'm ov'ing :D


----------



## caleblake

sun said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> haha I cant wait to see what appears - haha probably nothing lol
> 
> How much is the CBFM??? Did you buy it online??? I have seen replacement sticks for it at the store and they are so so $$$$, so I can't imagine how much the actual monitor is. I do fantasize about getting one though. I have been using regular OPKs and haven't got a pos since so I don't know if I am OV or not :(
> 
> Haha - I have read tons of threads that mention eastenders - even though I never heard of it until this forum, I feel like I've been watching it for a year :haha:
> 
> Tons of luck for everyone and there are a few of you who should get testing asap I think!!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...


You should try and watch it online on the bbc iplayer. You will become addicated very quickly :rofl:

I agree test people test!!!


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> sjbno1- yeah for digging out the monitor and for DH reaction :yipee:
> 
> Sambles- your hot chocolate sounds so yummy Im going to make some that I got for xmas also I think you should :test:

:ignore: I'm not listening :haha:


----------



## Sambles

I bought the CBFM about 2 and a half years ago and paid about £90 for it. The replacement sticks usuually cost about £20 but I think you can get them on the internet for about £15.


----------



## Sambles

Ooh I wonder who's going to have the 1000th post on this thread?!


----------



## caleblake

sambles test


----------



## chele

I'm quite glad I don't watch Eastenders, people keep telling me about it, I don't want to know!


----------



## sjbno1

haha Gash your gonna have to try hard to get the 1000th post LOL 

Oh £15! haha lets hope I dont have to use it for to long in that case LOL


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I agree with gash 

Come on sambles do it for all of us haha!! *


----------



## caleblake

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: 

If I get the 1000th post will you test? thats an omen :rofl:


----------



## caleblake

:test:


----------



## caleblake

am i getting annoying yet? :rofl:


----------



## caleblake

just wanted to say.............................................................................................................................................................................................. :test:


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> sambles test

Nope the test is staying locked tight in my drawer until fri (or possibly thurs lol)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sambles if you thought the peer pressure last night was hard to resist then ur deffo gonna crumble tonite haha

i think if gash gets the 1000th post then sambles tests hahahh!!*


----------



## Sambles

This must be the 1000th post ...


----------



## Sambles

Shit, I was one away


----------



## caleblake

:test: now


----------



## caleblake

test


----------



## Sambles

No I wasn't lol :happydance:


----------



## caleblake

bugger :rofl:


----------



## caleblake

ok if I get 2000th :test:


----------



## Sambles

la la la I'm not listening *sticks fingers in ears*


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> ok if I get 2000th :test:

Lol that's a deal


----------



## caleblake

ok I wont ask you to :test: again..........not tonight anyway :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

haha you lot are funny!!! you did well Gash and I love that Sambles did the 1000th post shit I was one away HAHA


----------



## Sambles

I don't even know why I'm going to test because I know it will be negative :dohh:


----------



## MrsLQ

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *i think Mrs LQ Should be testing too, and yeh haha poor sambles haha sorry!! xx
> 
> hii stef! awwww bless you hunni...its all good tiredness tho!!  *

Oi you...don't you start on me!! I ain't testing no sooner than Monday...Don't have any tests in the house anyway! I feel so sick ( I had alcohol and don't think I should have...had a warm winter pimms and a baileys coffee....with dinner) Feel like I have heartburn and feel sick with slight cramps and tender boobies underneath....Hope witch shows up asap if she is coming!!!! 

Got a smear test tomorrow....yuck!!! Think they might test before they do it.


----------



## caleblake

I lost the thread. I would be crap on one of them game shows like "the cube" or krypton factor :rofl: (sorry for all non-uk memebers) like total wipeout


----------



## sun

Did I hear something about a test????


----------



## sjbno1

oh you should test before you go :D


----------



## MrsLQ

I don't have any (and dont want to see a BFN)


----------



## MrsLQ

brb...earlier bed time tonight with Oliver...hopefully down by 10...lets hope so!!


----------



## caleblake

ha ha mrsLQ I promise not to start till at least tomorrow :rofl:

OIm away to do the big fat quiz of the year with hubby-saddo alert!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Mrs LQ Everyone is going test mad on here tonite haha!! 

they may test u before the smear.....x*


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ that is very sensible not having any tests in the house, maybe I should try that or at least pretend that I don't have any


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> MrsLQ that is very sensible not having any tests in the house, maybe I should try that or at least pretend that I don't have any

But you do... so go and :test:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*urgh i feel sick ive just munched a load of haribo sour cherries.....totally regretting it now *


----------



## sjbno1

haha i ate a load of sweets earlier too and I really shouldnt have! bad times!!! i need to get rid of the sweets before next week when I start back at the gym LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*omg theres been reports of another earthquake where i live, we had a real horrible one on the 21st dec made my whole house shake....terrified me. 
and now on sky news web page it says that just after 9pm tonite there was another under the north sea and shook homes in cumbria....luckily i didnt feel this one or i wudda cried..the last one scared the hell outta me....what is going on!!!*


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> MrsLQ that is very sensible not having any tests in the house, maybe I should try that or at least pretend that I don't have any
> 
> But you do... so go and :test:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I can't now because I've just had a wee so I'm excused now!!!


----------



## Sambles

OMG M2T that's scary. I heard about the one in Dec but didn't realise it was where you lived


----------



## sjbno1

oh er hun - that would have scared the crap out of me too! and just seen on fb that everyone is saying theres been another one tonight! EEK


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*very scary ....the one in december scared me half to death honest i was just sat on the sofa with the OH and there was this almighty rumble and then the whole house shook ...i screamed!! ...horrible and it was only 3.5 on richter...would hate to feel a huge one!*


----------



## Sambles

That sounds so frightening


----------



## sun

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *very scary ....the one in december scared me half to death honest i was just sat on the sofa with the OH and there was this almighty rumble and then the whole house shook ...i screamed!! ...horrible and it was only 3.5 on richter...would hate to feel a huge one!*

We had a 4.0 one in the spring and I had no idea what it was - thought someone was trying to dig up the house and stuff was falling off the shelves and breaking!! The idea of aliens even crossed my mind :haha: My friend from Mexico thought it was pretty tame though LOL - he was laughing at us while we all freaked out like crazy people. xxx


----------



## Stef

Eeeek that's scary. Where do you live Kerri? 

I remember in 2009 there was one and we were staying with my gramps there was this loud rumble noise a bang and the whole house started to shake. When you looked out the window you could see every ones lights turning on. 

I went to Greece on a girls hol when I was 18 and there was one whilst we were there. I was just laid on my bed reading a book when it and every other price of furniture started to move across the stupid tiled floor made a right racket I almost pooped my pants lol

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god ....its horrrible tho isnt it , haha yeh suppose to them ....ours will be like little rumbles!!*


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> MrsLQ that is very sensible not having any tests in the house, maybe I should try that or at least pretend that I don't have any
> 
> But you do... so go and :test:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can't now because I've just had a wee so I'm excused now!!!Click to expand...

Tut tut tut! 
Xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Can everyone post there real names...I have lost track.

Scary about the earth quake


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef i live in cumbria hun, the lake district 

Mrs LQ : im kerri x

oo someone has just told me that the earthquake was in leeds, altho on sky news its still saying yorkshire and cumbria x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Kerri......I am Cherie


----------



## Stef

Oh in jealous. I love the lakes. 

We go regulary every summer. My avatar pic is the wishing well in keswick on a spontaneous day put cos Keswick is closest to us. Only about an hour and 20 min drive 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh wow really!! keswick is about 20min drive from me i live in a place called gosforth u mebbe heard of it x

My mate used to be a chef in a hotel in kewsick ....we used to go there all the time x*


----------



## Stef

Excuse me I'm so crap at typing on my iPhone. Any way I must retire to bed. I just can't hack it any more I'm like a 80 year old lady with no energy. Lol 

Xx


----------



## Stef

Yeah I've heard of it but never been. My FIL is often in your neck of the woods as he is part of one of the mountain rescue teams. 

And now I really am going to bed. Lol. Night night 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo he will prob kno some people i know then as the wasdale mountain rescue are situated 2sec away from my house xx

nanite huni x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


MrsLQ said:
↑

Hi Kerri......I am CherieClick to expand...

Heyy!!!  

lol does get confusing sometimes with all the diff names hehe x*


----------



## sjbno1

I'm Sarah :) 

I'd have been pooping my pants! We don't see toget them down south! How dull lol

I'm gonna head to bed too me thinks :)


----------



## sun

sjbno1 said:


> I'm Sarah :)
> 
> I'd have been pooping my pants! We don't see toget them down south! How dull lol
> 
> I'm gonna head to bed too me thinks :)

What time is it over there?? 11:30??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*am thinkin the same sarah, tired...altho lastnite i was tired and lay awake for ages 

mebbe have a go on the xbox with OH if he lets me haha ...im not very good x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Oliver cried (well screamed...."Please don't leave me....I need a wee/poo...I don't like my bedroom...I love you) for 35 mins, but is now asleep....bliss!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awwww they dont half know how to pull at your heart strings dont they xx

sun its now 10:47 here xx

Think al be heading off in a min ladies 

speak tomorro xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

don't leave me!


----------



## MrsLQ

Morning Ladies... :flower:I have not been up this early for the whole of December. I have to finish of getting my house spick and Span.....for the inspection. Landlords are being Dicks....so don't want to give them any excuse for trying to get rid of us. 

On TTC front....My boobies are really sore, had a real problem trying to get to sleep last night, could not get comfy. I feel like it is the wrong kind of aching/tenderness....does that make sense. Also I am starving, which is making me feel sick. I dreamed I was pregnant last night:cloud9:, I was on holiday somewhere and I had a bikini on and was floating in the swimming pool and you could see my bump :cloud9:(was about 5 months gone) Also a lady I know who is having IVF was 6 months gone....maybe I have to wait for her to get preggers then the BFP will be all mine??? Also a friend of mine thinks she may be pregnant, hasn't has a period since Nov 28th, but that was her 1st cycle after a mc. Here's hoping we both are.....

(really should stop hijacking this page and put this in my journal!!:blush:


----------



## Stef

Fingers crossed Cherie, are you still waiting for Monday to test? 

Wish I had a day where I could get my housework done. I'm constantly at work and when I'm home I'm tired out and I'm back to college tomorrow night :(

Xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Ahhhh Stef it must be so hard...I remember it from when I was 1st pregnant... I remember saying to my mum its not tiredness it is pure exhaustion, lol

I am still waiting till monday. I can't afford a test, no where close that does cheapies and I am still not due till Saturday. Not sure if the doctors might do a PG test before they do a smear?? My doctors send them off to the hospital though.I hate this part of the cycle...second guessing everything....Feel like I am going crazy...

Did I mention the wind I have....so glad it doesn't smell tho, lol


----------



## MrsLQ

No Smear test for me :happydance:

They said they would do the test, but it tooc lose to my period to get accurate readings and would probably have to re do it and recommend I cancel it. They would not test to see if I was pregnant as I was not late for my period. So I cancelled it.If I am not pregnant this cycle then I will re book for next month. Hope I am preggo so i dont have to have the smear....hahahaha

Guess this means I am back to waiting either for my period to show....or to test on Monday......eeeeeek!


----------



## chele

Good luck mrslq!


----------



## sjbno1

Ohhh fingers crossed the witch will stay away :) :) :) that would be so fab :)


----------



## caleblake

yeah for missing the smear but boo for not doing a pregnancy test.

just jumped on to see if sambles had done a :test: yet

My names Natalie by the way, most people call me Nat xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning girls x oh cherie it sounds like u have a lot of pg symptoms ... Grrrr to the doctors for not doing the pg test xx 

How is everyone today xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Nat....

I just don't know, one min think I am then think I am not...just keep thinking I will know by Monday.


----------



## caleblake

oooooooooooo I so hope you are hunny. Its sounds promising xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Mrs LQ ... You could always test early .... As in TODAY!!! Lol x*


----------



## caleblake

like your thinking m2t xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hahaha great minds think alike nat, do u think if we annoy her like we did to poor sambles she will give I'n and test haha  *


----------



## Stef

Mrs lq you should definately test today!!!!! Fingers crossed for that bfp!!!

My data is so rubbish on my phone it takes forever to load anything. Good job when every one else is key bashing too I'm generally on my laptop cos is never catch up on this!

How's every one today?

I finally see a mw tomorrow after the drs didn't even pass my details over to them until today! 

Xxx


----------



## Sambles

Afternoon everyone,

I'm so glad this morning is over because Sam had his MMR. He was very good though and hardly cried at all. On a better note though I had a quick look around the town after and went into Wilkos and they had loads of xmas decs reduced from £1.75 to 25p!! So I bought some for next xmas because loads of ours had broken. I also got a box of 100 tree decs reduced from £10 to £2 so I'm very happy.

I still haven't done a preggo test yet but I did do an OPK earlier just for the sake of it and it looked like it was almost +ve which was strange. I googled it and apparently because I've got PCOS it means I have a high LH level which is what OPKs measure so they aren't really that accurate. So basically I don't think I ovualted before xmas so I'm cd 48 and still waiting!!

Stef - so glad you get to see the midwife tomorrow, hopefully they can send you for an urgent scan. What time's your app?

MrsLQ - I really hope you get your :bfp: , what a great start to the year it will be

What's everyone's plans for tonight?


----------



## Callalin

Sambles said:


> What's everyone's plans for tonight?

Celebrating - but not for the reason I want to. :) Still too early to determine BFP for me, but we got 4 debts paid off today! Just 1 more to go. I'm so excited :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## MrsLQ

I can't test....I have no money was in between jobs in December and got paid £36. I am having to wait till the end of Jan to get paid from 2 jobs....although all that money will go on unpaid bills from this month. Not sure as to where I will get a test on Monday.... should I need it???Maybe pop into town into poundland...in fact going to town to tomorrow to get Oliver's Kitchen corner so may pick some up... Although, dont want to waste my money whens he is probably on her way!!!

Have had a lovely day with LO,doing arts and crafts. Just had a mahoosive dinner of Mash, mini sausages, carrots and gravy. Need a nap now...so tired! 

Hows everyone else? My friend tested and it was negative.


----------



## Stef

Sambles thats a good buy!! I need to replace ours because the dog stole the majority of them! Grrr PS are you going make an appointment to see the GP hun? 

My plans for tonight are to tidy my toy shop ready for the morning, drive to mums and pick Liv up. (hate the drive she lives an hour away, its 2 hours wasted)

MrsLQ its a shame I didnt quite beleive my tests and kept retesting or i would have sent you one. :(

Xx


----------



## chele

MrsLQ - get some IC's- I love mine. I get them here and OPKs too

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00379DV16/ref=oss_product


----------



## Sambles

Callalin - well done for paying off the debts. I bet you feel great now!

MrsLQ - your dinner sounds yummy. Sorry to hear about your friend. Hopefully you will have some good news come Monday

Stef - yep I'm going to phone on Monday and get an appointment for next week

I can't believe how tired I am tonight, feel like I could fall asleep right now. I can't wait for the evenings to be light again x


----------



## Callalin

Sambles said:


> I can't believe how tired I am tonight, feel like I could fall asleep right now. I can't wait for the evenings to be light again x

I know, right? It's just so much harder to stay awake when it's always dark out!


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies - 

Cherie :) I think you should go to poundland and waste just £1 and you never know it might not be a waste and could be a BTP :) the other thing you can do is pop into a NHS drop in centre as they do them for free :D

Vicky - you should just do a test because you want to pee on a stick ;)

Nat - hows things with you hun :hugs:

Kerri - evening any more earthquakes??

Calalin - how fab paying off 4 debts!! I have 1 debt left too - paid of 2 in October then 1 now :D and 1 left :D which will be gone by feb :D

Today I went shopping - bad me - bought a new change bag :D its gorgeous :D

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/s...ous-blue-white-stripe-with-yellow-rose-lamina although just seen that its cheaper on the site than in JL so that means I'm entitled to a refund :D 

Right off for a bath wil brb after


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* Ooo Sarah that change bag is lush!!

HaHa noooo thankfully no earthquakes tonite..... And hopefully no more ever again!! lol Turns out sky news had it wrong and lastnites was actually futher east from me, PHEW!! Bit of a panic on when my friend told me and i went on the sky news website & theres cumbria up there with earthquake again!! I think weve had enough weather here after the severe floods and the snow and now bloody earthquakes! 

Hows everyone here tonite, Im sleepy too tonite ​*


----------



## sun

Hello! Dang I miss everything - gotta go back pages to see what's up...
Hope everyone is well today!!! :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Hahaha great minds think alike nat, do u think if we annoy her like we did to poor sambles she will give I'n and test haha  *

worth a try m2t :rofl:

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHaHaHaHaHa!!  

Heyy sun! x

Awww i think i need my bed *


----------



## sun

Awww - I'm always on too late :haha: By the time I get here everyone is going to bed!


----------



## MrsLQ

Morning ladies....

I have been thinking, I do have a few symptoms, but i do not think they are PG symptoms. Thinking back over my past pregnancies, I have had 2 symptoms I don't currently have, which is waking to pee and a nose like a hound dog. I know every pregnancy can be different....but meh!

I do normally have ICs, but I became obsessed and was testing from 7dpo....so when I ran out the month before last just didn't bother restocking up. In the past I have not had a problem with seeing BFNs but this month I feel like I would cry and would rather wait it out till Monday.

Feeling a wee bit emotional today, but think it is because I am tired, had 2 1,5 hr naps yesterday daytime and couldn't sleep last night.

ANYWAY.....How are you all??? Any plans for today???


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I woke up in a great mood day, the sun is shining and everything just seems brighter out. It just makes such a change from rain and snow.

MrsLQ - sorry you're feeling emotional, big :hugs: I know what you mean about becoming obsessed with testing. That's why I only try and keep one test in the house and only test when af is late. If you don't get a :bfp: this month are you going to the gp to see if you can be refered to a specialist because you have been trying for a long time?

I've got no particular plans for today. I might take Sam to the park later but he has got a bit of a cold so I'm not sure it's a good idea x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy girls how Is everyone today x 
I've been getting these crampy sharp pains I'n my left side today, only once or twice and it kinda sometimes feels like ov cramps but I'm pretty sure I ov'd a few days ago .... Any ideas??? *


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Heyy girls how Is everyone today x
> I've been getting these crampy sharp pains I'n my left side today, only once or twice and it kinda sometimes feels like ov cramps but I'm pretty sure I ov'd a few days ago .... Any ideas??? *

Hmm are you sure you ovulated a few days ago? It could be that you are O-ing later this cycle x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I think so cuz I had usual cramps and ewcm and I'm usually regular, ooh I dunno grrr!!! *


----------



## sun

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *I think so cuz I had usual cramps and ewcm and I'm usually regular, ooh I dunno grrr!!! *

Do you just go by ewcm?? I am using OPKs again this cycle - last month I never got a pos OPK at all, but got ewcm and cramping like usual. Weird!


----------



## Sambles

Sun - I seem to remember you posting a while back that you were thinking of trying soy isoflavones. Have you started taking them yet? And if you have, have you noticed any difference in your cycle? x


----------



## sun

Sambles said:


> Sun - I seem to remember you posting a while back that you were thinking of trying soy isoflavones. Have you started taking them yet? And if you have, have you noticed any difference in your cycle? x

I took them last month and they definitely changed my cycle - but I don't know if it was for the better!! I normally OV around CD9-12, but I used OPKs until CD18 and nothing. I think I *may* have OV 2 days later as there was suddenly tons of ewcm, but I was out of sticks to test. Then my cycle was about 3-4 days longer than normal - the longest I have ever had at 31 days!! No BFP, but I don't know if it made a difference. I may try soy again next month since I started charting for the first time this month so I will have a better idea of what it does. I took it days 2-6. xxx

I am hell-bent on getting a BFP wayyyy quicker this time though!!!! We were hoping for less than 6 months and are on cycle 4 now ... so I will try anything LOL :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Thanks, I'm really thinking of trying it but I'm not sure if it will help. I'm sure it won't hurt though so I might give it a go x


----------



## sun

I was hoping for something that would up the length of my LP since my cycles are short, but I don't know if soy even really does that. I couldn't take a high dose of it either since I am bf and was ok'd by the doc to only take a certain amount. 

Fingers crossed for us next month!! xxx


----------



## Sambles

I wanted to take it because my cycles are long and irregular (I've got PCOS) and I don't always ovulate. I'm on cd50 ish and still haven't ovulated so do you reckon soy will help? I'm going to the doctors next week about my cycles but I daren't mention soy because I don't think he would approve.


----------



## sun

Soy is supposed to have similar effects to clomid. Clomid is often used for people with PCOS or ovulation probs, so it could work for you!!! You could ask your doc about taking clomid too since it's the real thing. I don't actually think my probs can be helped by either, but I thought I would give it a shot since it couldn't hurt. xxx


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies. Not read back over the thread yet so ive no idea how much i need to catch up on.

Cant you tell little white lies hun and see if he will prescribe you with clomid??

I always feel hesitant about buying those kinda things, like when i bought the agnus castus, good job i didnt use it too!

I hope you get on well at the drs next week.

Xxx


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I'm going to speak to him about clomid but because we have only been trying for 4 months I don't know if he will prescribe it. So if he doesn't then I will definitely try the soy.

Thanks for the info x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Evening ladies. Not read back over the thread yet so ive no idea how much i need to catch up on.
> 
> Cant you tell little white lies hun and see if he will prescribe you with clomid??
> 
> I always feel hesitant about buying those kinda things, like when i bought the agnus castus, good job i didnt use it too!
> 
> I hope you get on well at the drs next week.
> 
> Xxx

I've got a bottle of agnus castus ready to be used and even though it was brilliant and it helped me fall pregnant before, I feel a bit uneasy using it this time. I don't know why. I will see what the doctor says next week.

I can't wait for you to have your scan, I'm so excited lol x


----------



## Stef

Could you tell him you have been trying for 6 months? My dr was happy to prescribe it to me if i got to 5 months with out anything but he did say in his practise its usually 6 and especially since you have a diagnosed condition surely they can help you

xx


----------



## Stef

Oooh you could end up with twins on Clomid. How exciting would that be!!

Xx


----------



## sun

What does agnus cactus do??? I have heard of it, but no idea. xx


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> What does agnus cactus do??? I have heard of it, but no idea. xx

It's kind of similar to clomid but it's a herbal product. I think it helps the body to produce progesterone. When I was trying to conceive DS my cycles were every 60 -70 days but when I took that it regulated them to every 35 days x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Oooh you could end up with twins on Clomid. How exciting would that be!!
> 
> Xx

There are twins that run in my mum's family!


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies :wave: 

Cherie - hope your feeling a bit better this evening :hugs:

Stef - hay chick :wave: fab news about getting a scan date :)

Evening Kerri - maybe you should just DTD tonight incase ;)

Bun - what time is it over in Canada? not sure what the time length is? how comes you feel funny about the Soy? I must admit I havent heard of that before :wacko:

Vicki - hay hun, when do you think you'll POAS?

Well girls I am so excited - My FIL has just been round and told us him and his g/f are getting married next year :) its such fab news but whats even better is there getting married in St Lucia :) eeeeeek now what do I do about TTC!!! If I get pregnant in the next couple of months I have 6 / 8 months to work the weight off :wacko: or so I now wait until we get back next year? or just see what happens and put the money to one side so we can book and go?! EEK so confusing!!! I'm gonna start a diet next week now just incase LOL 

Hows everyones day been? I was at work today :( boo only 1 more work day left though :) not to bad I guess :D


----------



## Sambles

Wow a wedding in St Lucia sounds gorgeous! That's a really difficult decision to make. If I was you I would probably still try for the next few months and then re-look at the situation in March or April.

I'm going to test on Fri I think even though I'm almost certain now that I haven't ovulated yet but I won't be able to hold out any longer!

I'm at work tomorrow as well, not looking forward to it but I know once I get there the time will go really quickly x


----------



## sjbno1

Yeah that sounds like a good idea and sensible time scale - although am going to start doing WW again in the mean time so that shouldnt hurt and going to the gym :D 

work is so poop!!! i would prefer to play with izzie all day but needs must with money i guess :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah im in this situation too lol, my sister gets married sept 2012, and im bridesmaid....its made me think lots of times ....what do i do about TTC....do i carry on and keep trying or wait till after the wedding but then there will be a 5 year age gap between tyler and his little bro or sis .....its all too confusing *


----------



## sjbno1

Its difficult isnt it - I need to lost alot of weight and get my arse in gear and this is a good incentive! i'm gonna give it a few more cycles - I can still get healthy whilst being pregnant I guess it just means taking 2 babies on holiday instead of 1 :wacko:


----------



## Stef

Sarah, I know im glad the ball finally rolling but now it seems like ages away :dohh:

Wedding in St Lucia sounds lovely! How exciting! I think if it was me id carry on TTC but obviously its your decision. 

Vicky - yes you need to test friday!! The suspense is killing me!! 

Kerri - 2012 is ages away yet you will be fine :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Well it did take us 11months with Izzie so if it takes that long again, I'm tempted to carry on and then maybe i'll be newly pregnant etc??? we'll play it by ear I think :D


----------



## sun

Oh a wedding in St.Lucia!! That is a great spot!! 
My sis and soon to be BIL just got engaged and they are getting married next Aug.... My plan is to be hugely pregnant!!! :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

hehe hun i'm gonna carry on ttc and see what happens :) at the end of the day I can save the money to one side and then book nearer the time IYKWIM :D 

Whats the time in Canada? its 22.30 here :D


----------



## sun

It's 5:40pm where I am! :D


----------



## sjbno1

Oh so your 5hrs behind :D thats not that much really :D haha I dont know what I thought the time difference was LOL


----------



## sun

I'm in the middle - the one side of Canada is 2.5h ahead of me and the other side is 3 h behind! 5h not so much - I actually thought it was 6! xx

Our LO took a long time, so we're not taking a break from TTC this time even if it means I'll be waddling around during the wedding LOL


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies

missed loads. im so late on because my dad took ill and ws taken to hospital yesterday with pneumonia. the did an xray and something showed in his left lung so he's waiting on a scan now. Never rains but it pours-eh!!!

will catch up tomorrow but wanted to say sarah that bag is lush and a wedding in st lucia sounds fab.


----------



## sun

gash01 - How worrying!!! Lots of hugs - I hope your dad's ok :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

thanks sun :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Gash - hope everything is ok

Oliver was up in the night with trapped wind. I was sleeping on the living floor for most Of the night (only place Oliver could get comfortable). So tired. Got my new contract through today so lots to do. Lots of tidying to do and have people over for dinner tonight again.


----------



## Stef

Hellooooo...

How are all you lovely ladies.

No wonder your tired MrsLQ, hope you get a beter nights sleep tonight. Has the :witch: stayed away so far??

Well thats me finished work until Saturday. Doing overtime sunday though so i have 6 days in a row next week. Boohoo! Just cant turn away double time though with so much to buy. 

Xxx


----------



## Callalin

gash02 said:


> evening ladies
> 
> missed loads. im so late on because my dad took ill and ws taken to hospital yesterday with pneumonia. the did an xray and something showed in his left lung so he's waiting on a scan now. Never rains but it pours-eh!!!
> 
> will catch up tomorrow but wanted to say sarah that bag is lush and a wedding in st lucia sounds fab.

:hugs: I hear ya!! When I had my MC in September, I found out a couple of days later my mom had breast cancer! :dohh:


----------



## sun

Callalin said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies
> 
> missed loads. im so late on because my dad took ill and ws taken to hospital yesterday with pneumonia. the did an xray and something showed in his left lung so he's waiting on a scan now. Never rains but it pours-eh!!!
> 
> will catch up tomorrow but wanted to say sarah that bag is lush and a wedding in st lucia sounds fab.
> 
> :hugs: I hear ya!! When I had my MC in September, I found out a couple of days later my mom had breast cancer! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh No so sorry to hear that!! :hugs: I hope your mum is doing ok ... my co-worker is also fighting it - and doing well. xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* To Both Of You! xx*


----------



## Callalin

sun said:


> Callalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies
> 
> missed loads. im so late on because my dad took ill and ws taken to hospital yesterday with pneumonia. the did an xray and something showed in his left lung so he's waiting on a scan now. Never rains but it pours-eh!!!
> 
> will catch up tomorrow but wanted to say sarah that bag is lush and a wedding in st lucia sounds fab.
> 
> :hugs: I hear ya!! When I had my MC in September, I found out a couple of days later my mom had breast cancer! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh No so sorry to hear that!! :hugs: I hope your mum is doing ok ... my co-worker is also fighting it - and doing well. xxxClick to expand...

Yes, she is doing well. Has her final round of chemotherapy in a couple of weeks :happydance:


----------



## sun

Yay!! That's a reason to celebrate!!! I hope she was feeling well enough to enjoy the holiday :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Callalin glad you mum is doing well.


Xxx


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone,

Callalin - sorry to hear about your mum but glad she has her final round of chemo soon

MrsLQ - hope you get a good night sleep tonight

Stef - that's a long old week for you next week, be careful you don't tire yourself out

I was at work today and there were so many women with newborn babies, made me go all gooey just looking at them x


----------



## Stef

I will try not to! Need the pennies though really so i can start shopping!!!!

Im desperate for the Humphrey's corner nursery set but DH isnt keen :( what a bore! It had a great deal on at the mo for it too but defo too early to buy something as big as that yet!!

Well yesterday evening i PM'd Kerri as i thought i was going mad. I never realised this thread had been moved from the TTC section, I almost had heart attack when i couldnt find it. 

Any one got any plans for tomorrow or the weekend?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa .... yep u did.. and i thought it had been deleted lol , had to go check in my cp! 
Duno wot i wud do over a evening without u ladies to talk too now haha!*


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> I will try not to! Need the pennies though really so i can start shopping!!!!
> 
> Im desperate for the Humphrey's corner nursery set but DH isnt keen :( what a bore! It had a great deal on at the mo for it too but defo too early to buy something as big as that yet!!
> 
> Well yesterday evening i PM'd Kerri as i thought i was going mad. I never realised this thread had been moved from the TTC section, I almost had heart attack when i couldnt find it.
> 
> Any one got any plans for tomorrow or the weekend?
> 
> xx

My plans for tomorrow are to sit and wait to hear about your scan lol!
I know what you mean about the thread, I had a panic when I couldn't find it x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *HaHaHa .... yep u did.. and i thought it had been deleted lol , had to go check in my cp!
> Duno wot i wud do over a evening without u ladies to talk too now haha!*

It's strange isn't it, I hate it if I can't get on here in the evening to have a 'chat'!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh considering i once never used bnb..... what did u used to do!! haha 
im quite sad really went out to see my mate lastnite and i found myself checking in on here on my iphone to see what was going on on the thread haha!! *


----------



## Stef

Lol you two i know what you mean.

Id be lost with out you ladies now!! Funny isnt it how we all just stumbled across each other and get on so well. :D 

I can honestly hand on heart say no one annoys me on this thread. lol, I think your all fab. :thumbup:

Lol. i sound like such a 'uber internet geek'

Yet none of my friend know i even use a forum. weird. 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*it is quite lucky really how weve all clicked so well, cuz again theres not one person on here that annoys me either, i think ur all fab ladies  

haha all secret friends in our own little secret world of bnb!!*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *yeh considering i once never used bnb..... what did u used to do!! haha
> im quite sad really went out to see my mate lastnite and i found myself checking in on here on my iphone to see what was going on on the thread haha!! *

Lol I do that too, I'm always checking on my phone when I'm out even if I've only been online recently!


----------



## Stef

Awwww get me the tissues. :cry:

Lol 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stefs hormones are getting her shes gettin all emotional heeh!! xx

awww arnt we all so cute haha!!*


----------



## Stef

I have a confession. I check all day at work too. haha. Though i prefer to post on the lap top because im crap at typing on my iphone, what id do to have my blackberry back

xx


----------



## Sambles

Has anyone heard from ncmommy? Haven't seen her on here for quite a while. Hope she's ok x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo i love my iphone stef...

oh no aint heard from her in a while... hope shes alrite x*


----------



## Stef

Random... 

Bork my dogs humping his stuffed cat!

Gross!!!

No i havent seen NCMommy on for a while either, hope everything is ok.

xx


----------



## Sambles

Lol Stef that just made me spit my tea out!

What type of dog is he?x


----------



## Stef

Lol Vicky! Its a beagle so his ears are also moving in motion! :rofl:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!! *


----------



## Stef

Well that was a conversation killer wasnt it! :shrug:

xx


----------



## Callalin

Stef said:


> Well that was a conversation killer wasnt it! :shrug:
> 
> xx

:rofl:


----------



## Sambles

Lol sorry Stef, I went and had a quick bath!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*was funny tho stef haha!*


----------



## sjbno1

evening pop pickers

Well I have to say you all annoy me :haha: only joking :) I love coming on here to catch up and chat :hugs: and its a nice friendly thread :hugs: hehe we're a group now then not just a ttc thread :thumbup:

We should get a blinkie made up :winkwink:

How is everyone? 

Stef - hehe about your dog - I saw the pics on fb = omg he is just gorge!!!

Cherie - Poor Oliver - hope he has a better night tonight :hugs:

Gash - eek your poor dad! hope hes ok :hugs:

Evening Callalin, Vicki and Kerri 

and I've not seen NCMommy too! shall have to go and find her :thumbup:


----------



## Sambles

Hey Sarah :wave:

How was your day at work?x


----------



## sjbno1

Work was poop LOL so boring but did manage to finish lots of things so I guess not to bad LOL no more work till Monday though :dance: always a good thing :)

How was your day hun? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening sarah , agree we are deffo more of a group now *


----------



## sjbno1

lol :D i'm gonna find the blinkie makers LOL or is that geeky LOL


----------



## Sambles

My day was good, work was busy so it went really quickly. I'm back in on Sat though which is always a bummer because I work 12 - 10.30pm and I hate that shift!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*may sound silly but whats a blinkie......sounds good tho *


----------



## sjbno1

the little things to add to your siggies to say what group your part of on bnb :D haha as in the in "crowd" of some group or another LOL 

Boo Vicki - I might pop to BW on Saturday - pop in and say Hi


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh make one haha!! ...geeky or not .....we dont care about being geeky!! x*


----------



## sjbno1

lol i'll have a look about - i cant make one so someone cleaver will have to LOL 

anyone up to anything this weekend?


----------



## Stef

working! How exciting :coffee:

NOT!

I need a holiday!

xx


----------



## Sambles

Ooh yeah, if you come to BW you will have to pop in. I might not be on the shopfloor for my whole shift though :growlmad:

I popped into Asda after work to get a bottle of whiskey for a present for OH's dad and they refused to serve me because I didn't have any ID on me. I didn't have my driving license on me so I had to leave it. I'm 27 at the end of the month so I suppose I should be flattered that they they thought I look younger but I was so embarrassed and felt like a naughty school girl trying to buy drink lol


----------



## Callalin

sjbno1 said:


> lol i'll have a look about - i cant make one so someone cleaver will have to LOL

What do you want the group name to be? I'll see what I can come up with :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ok not exciting but gettin an indian takeaway tomorro nite as i have been thinking about one all week mmmm cant wait ... better be nice or i will rage!
apart from that, shopping and making some birthday cupcakes for my sisters birthday on sat x *


----------



## sjbno1

Oh Callalin :D I dont know lol I'm rubbish lol - maybe we should all think of something :D and then take a vote? lol

Vicki - I'll let you know - I was going to get Izzies pixie photos done this weekend at I know there in MC in BW :) and hehe about Asda :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Ooh yeah, if you come to BW you will have to pop in. I might not be on the shopfloor for my whole shift though :growlmad:
> 
> I popped into Asda after work to get a bottle of whiskey for a present for OH's dad and they refused to serve me because I didn't have any ID on me. I didn't have my driving license on me so I had to leave it. I'm 27 at the end of the month so I suppose I should be flattered that they they thought I look younger but I was so embarrassed and felt like a naughty school girl trying to buy drink lol

*haha love it hehe naughty school girl trying to buy drink lol!! 

horrible when they do that isnt it, i still get id'd for cigarettes if u buy them for my OH!! haha......just take it as ur aging well  *


----------



## sjbno1

oh yum Kerri - I've gone off Curry :( sad as I used to love them :( but the last few have been rubbish :( gonna stick to making my own :) Jamie has a lovely recipe :D


----------



## Stef

Ive a great name....

*WE ALL LOVE KEYBOARD BASHING!!*

haha! sorry :haha:


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Ooh yeah, if you come to BW you will have to pop in. I might not be on the shopfloor for my whole shift though :growlmad:
> 
> I popped into Asda after work to get a bottle of whiskey for a present for OH's dad and they refused to serve me because I didn't have any ID on me. I didn't have my driving license on me so I had to leave it. I'm 27 at the end of the month so I suppose I should be flattered that they they thought I look younger but I was so embarrassed and felt like a naughty school girl trying to buy drink lol

I hate it when they do that for things when I have Olivia with me, its as though id been judged as a under aged teen mum or something and they give you right funny looks. 

GRRRRR!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha i was just about to "like" your comment then again stef ....you wouldda been thanked!! haha*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Ok not exciting but gettin an indian takeaway tomorro nite as i have been thinking about one all week mmmm cant wait ... better be nice or i will rage!
> apart from that, shopping and making some birthday cupcakes for my sisters birthday on sat x *

Mmmm curry, sounds delicious. What do you usually get?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*erm i really like the tandoori chicken tikka masala Mmm!! the madras is nice but tooo hot!! 
I love them all really haha apart from the garlic dishes as it disagrees with me if i eat alot and always makes me sick  Ooo and u gotta have a naan bread to dip!*


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Oh Callalin :D I dont know lol I'm rubbish lol - maybe we should all think of something :D and then take a vote? lol
> 
> Vicki - I'll let you know - I was going to get Izzies pixie photos done this weekend at I know there in MC in BW :) and hehe about Asda :D

Yep they are there till Saturday and they are also there Tues til Sat next week as well I think x


----------



## Stef

I really want a pizza hut. Ive wanted one all week. 

Deep pan with a crispy base. Mmmm! :wacko:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> I hate it when they do that for things when I have Olivia with me, its as though id been judged as a under aged teen mum or something and they give you right funny looks.
> 
> GRRRRR!

Yeah this really pisses me off as well. I want to turn around and say something to the people who give me looks but I'm too scared :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

oh Vicki can you check for me please if there, there next week as next Tuesday would be fab and hopefully less busy :D :D 

haha Stef :D i hate choosing names for things LOL


----------



## Sambles

All this talk of food is making me hungry even though I only ate a couple of hours ago.

Although you've got to love Pizza Hut. Mmmm I fancy that now x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> All this talk of food is making me hungry even though I only ate a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Although you've got to love Pizza Hut. Mmmm I fancy that now x

*me too vicki haha.... im thinking what can i eat in my BARE fridge!! grr 

Ooo pizza hut mmmm the nearest one to me is like an hours drive *


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> oh Vicki can you check for me please if there, there next week as next Tuesday would be fab and hopefully less busy :D :D
> 
> haha Stef :D i hate choosing names for things LOL

I'm sure I heard the lady saying today that she was there next week as well but I will give work a call tomorrow to double check x


----------



## sjbno1

oh thanks hun that would be fab :D

mmm I love pizza hut - nomnomnom :D we had gholash tonight which was a huge amount so i'm stuffed but about to have a hot choccie :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha me too sarah and im gonna try be creative with this little decorater choc toppin kit i got haha ....if it turns out ok al be geeky and put a photo up for u all too see my handy work haha! .....if i balls it up ....then no pic haha  haha x*


----------



## sjbno1

Oh i want to see a pic either way :D I am crap at baking LOL i can never get anything to rise lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha ok if i make a mess al send the photo off the disaster and my scalded hand haha! 
i have a habit of burning things ..... i get distracted too easily!!*


----------



## sjbno1

omg i burn myself all the time lol


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *haha me too sarah and im gonna try be creative with this little decorater choc toppin kit i got haha ....if it turns out ok al be geeky and put a photo up for u all too see my handy work haha! .....if i balls it up ....then no pic haha  haha x*

Yeah would love to see a pic x


----------



## sjbno1

hehe Kerri the pressure is on ;) :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sorry ladies...... no hot choc pic....infact no bloody hot choc... no goddam milk  and the decorator wont work on it made with water cuz u need the white coloured top to put the chocolate star on.....gutted  

al make it tomorro and post a pic!  well was looking forward to that*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sjbno1 said:


> hehe Kerri the pressure is on ;) :hugs:

*
Ive FAILED*


----------



## sjbno1

Awww no :( I have a boring hot chocolate :( nothing exciting at all!!! 

never a failure hun :hugs:


----------



## Sambles

Aww Kerri you will have to make it tomorrow instead x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i deffo will, we get a milk delivery tomoz so i will do it then hehe! 
awww ty sarah *


----------



## sjbno1

hehe milk delivery is a must for a yummy hot choc :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*It really is.....also a must for a milkshake loving 2year old hehe!!*


----------



## sjbno1

oh i never think about milkshakes lol I might make Izzie a banana milkshake tomorrow as I have some bananas that need using :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Mmmm ty loves them!!  hes a little milkshake monster....yet he wont have milk on his cereal ....strange haha*


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

:hi:

I'm in for #2. Been on here since PG with first. 

Only took 2 poss 3 months for first....... On month 7 now but the :witch: keeps getting me :dohh:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe - i'm gonna make some banana ones tomorrow :D

right ladies i'm off to bed - hoping for a lie in but dont think it'll be happening!

Vicki - have you seen in the meet section there is a BW meet being arranged :D


----------



## sjbno1

Welcome Lil Baby Boo :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite sarah :wave: 

welcome lil baby boo *


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Fanx you :thumbup: I feel new on here all over again, Never been in the TTC section before!


----------



## MrsLQ

Welcome lol baby boo

Hi ladies. I have now got an iPhone so now be even more addicted than usual. It is great can check it whilst out And about. Have had a very good friend for dinner and been desperate to come on, lol. No wit h yet but not due till Saturday so not expecting it yet anyway. Have been doing loads of cleaning and organising. Am hoping I don't start on Saturday as I am working, hate working the 1st day as it is so painful.

On the hot choccy note we just had hot chocolates with whipped cream and marshmallows......mmmmm

Is any one still on here? I seem to come on when you are all off


----------



## Stef

Oooh hello Sam :hi:

not seen you around on here for a while. Hows little Noah.

Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey Cherie...im still here i think theres a few that are lol

oooo happy new phone....iphones are fab i love mine!!*


----------



## Stef

Im still here. 

Good night Sarah. Hope you get that lie in. 

DH is a little annoyed as the xbox is ermm... not working. well it is but it wont read anything it just says open tray and close tray lol

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Yay.... People are still up. I am going to have a well deserved bubble bath. Loving the iPhone already although not 100% sure how to use it lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie....are u testing tomorro ??? *


----------



## Stef

MrsLQ - Enjoy :) I love a relaxing bubble bath. 

Well i might retire soon. im exhausted. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer same am tired and its my turn to get up with tyler tomorro
al be gutted on mon when OH returns to work and the lie ins are no more!

nanite ladies :wave:
speak tomorro xx*


----------



## Stef

Night night hun

Nighty nights to the rest of you ladies. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## sun

I'm here just in time to say goodnight!!! :dohh: xxx


----------



## caleblake

late again :rofl:

just going to catch up shortly.  My dads still in hospital and still waiting on his scan so been running about again today. we went out for our dinner tonight to frankie and bennys it was mint!!!

Night ladies will fx'd catch up with you tomorrow night xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Nope not testing tomorrow. Will be Monday if at all. Night night x


----------



## caleblake

Sambles said:


> Ooh yeah, if you come to BW you will have to pop in. I might not be on the shopfloor for my whole shift though :growlmad:
> 
> I popped into Asda after work to get a bottle of whiskey for a present for OH's dad and they refused to serve me because I didn't have any ID on me. I didn't have my driving license on me so I had to leave it. I'm 27 at the end of the month so I suppose I should be flattered that they they thought I look younger but I was so embarrassed and felt like a naughty school girl trying to buy drink lol

Grrrrr it really riles my blood. I got id'd in morrisons on xmas eve 3 years ago. I had already been in and bought drink and an 18 xbox game and realised I forgot to get vodka. I went back in and they wouldnt serve me.

I was like "wtf Im 10 minutes older than when you last served me!!" I had a full scale argument with the manager and the rest of the shop backed me up then never went back in again untill 2 days ago as I was so angry.

It was my new years resolution too stop being so stubborn :rofl:

However I have an even better story my sister went into asda with her bf, they were buying stuff for a party and her bf put 4 cans in the trolley. They had a full shop too and put it all on the conveyer. They got to the beers and she asked for id. They never had any so jay said he would just put them back and get them from our local shop.............then the lady advised them she couldnt sell them party poppers as they would need id for that too. My sister walked out and left her whole shop on the conveyer belt


sorry for the rant xxx


----------



## caleblake

Callalin said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies
> 
> missed loads. im so late on because my dad took ill and ws taken to hospital yesterday with pneumonia. the did an xray and something showed in his left lung so he's waiting on a scan now. Never rains but it pours-eh!!!
> 
> will catch up tomorrow but wanted to say sarah that bag is lush and a wedding in st lucia sounds fab.
> 
> :hugs: I hear ya!! When I had my MC in September, I found out a couple of days later my mom had breast cancer! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh No so sorry to hear that!! :hugs: I hope your mum is doing ok ... my co-worker is also fighting it - and doing well. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, she is doing well. Has her final round of chemotherapy in a couple of weeks :happydance:Click to expand...


Awh hunny :hugs: never rains but it prs glad shes ok. My dad had cancer too (in his bladder) but has been in remission for 15 years now. Glad she is ok xxx


----------



## caleblake

Stef said:


> Random...
> 
> Bork my dogs humping his stuffed cat!
> 
> Gross!!!
> 
> No i havent seen NCMommy on for a while either, hope everything is ok.
> 
> xx

:rofl:


----------



## caleblake

Callalin said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> lol i'll have a look about - i cant make one so someone cleaver will have to LOL
> 
> What do you want the group name to be? I'll see what I can come up with :)Click to expand...


:thumbup:

im sh*t at thinking of names :rofl:


----------



## caleblake

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *sorry ladies...... no hot choc pic....infact no bloody hot choc... no goddam milk  and the decorator wont work on it made with water cuz u need the white coloured top to put the chocolate star on.....gutted
> 
> al make it tomorro and post a pic!  well was looking forward to that*

looking forward to the pic :haha: xxx


----------



## caleblake

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Fanx you :thumbup: I feel new on here all over again, Never been in the TTC section before!

hey :hi: welcome over Ive been on bnb since my first pregnany too but this is my first time in ttc and i find the people are sooooooooooo lovely. xxx


----------



## caleblake

MrsLQ said:


> Yay.... People are still up. I am going to have a well deserved bubble bath. Loving the iPhone already although not 100% sure how to use it lol.

hope you had a nice bath hunny xxx


----------



## caleblake

right I feel better now im all caught up. I will sleep easy night night zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sambles

Morning ladies,

Well I tested this morning and it was :bfn: whch I'm not at all surprised about so I'm going to make an appointment with the doctor for next week.

The weather is horrible here so I think we are going to have another quiet day in and I will have to think up some more ways to entertain Sam because he gets bored so quickly.

How's everyone else doing?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sorry bout the bfn hun   Hope you get some answers at the doctors x

Hope everyone is ok today, am sooo cold ...think maybe a hot chocolate could be needed  haha..... al try get a photo lol!! hope it works 

Its not raining or snowing here at the mo its just sooooo cold!!....and i gotta go food shoppin later today urgh!! *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa ok didnt turn out anything like planned haha!! 

i wont be gettin a job in a coffee shop anytime soon!! *
:haha: :haha: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







choccc.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sambles

Lol the thing is you can never get it to look as good as the coffee shops do, I wonder what their secret is? x :shrug:


----------



## Sambles

It looks better than what I could do!! I bet it tastes nice though x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa it does .....it tastes yumm, kinda vanilla-ry!......suppose it would hafto taste better than it looks  lol


God im very broody today!!!!
Ohh and its snowing here now too  *


----------



## Sambles

That's weird because I'm feeling ultra broody today as well. Must be something in the air :haha:

I wonder how Stef's getting on with her scan?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa there must!!! .... madness 


Ooo i dunno hope all is going well  am so excited for her ...... hopefully we will all be joining her soon!! x*


----------



## Sambles

Did you find out what you were having when you were pregnant with Tyler? And will you do the same again?

I found out but I think next time I want it to be a surprise. I'm saying that now but I will probably change my mind. 9 months is a long time to keep that a secret but I would love to not know until I'd given birth to him/her x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I found out yeh cuz with it being our 1st its easier to plan, and i always said i would have a suprise next time and just take a blue and a pink babygro in my hosp bag......but i kno for a fact temptation would get the better of me and i would find out cuz im too impatient to wait.....altho it would be soo lovely to be a suprise at the birth x

am off out now but al keep checkin in on my phone...
stefs texted... shes had the scan .....am sure she will be on soon to tell everyone how it went xx  x

speak soon x*


----------



## Sambles

Ok hun, enjoy yourself xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Bad news for me ladies. The witch reared her ugly this morning. On a good night me and nubby both have appointments with fertility specialists to get some tests done. However they are both with different doctors and different hospitals.....but the ball is rolling which is good.


----------



## Sambles

Aww MrsLQ sorry the witch arrived but as you said, it's good that you've got your appointment and at least you will be able to find out if there is a problem and hopefully get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

afternoon ladies, 

sambles sorry about your :bfn: hope the doctors can help.

M2T your hot chocolate looks soooooooooooo yummy you have totally put me in the mood for one.

MrsLQ sorry the :witch: got you hunny but yeah for the appointments I hope they can give you some answers.

Looking forward to stefs update.

Im going to see my dad at 3 today and Im over seeing my gran today think im gonna buy myself some new wardrobes today as well xxx


----------



## sun

MrsLQ - Sorry AF got you, but glad you have some appointments lined up. Hopefully you will get some questions answered :hugs:

gash02 - Hope your dad's doing well


----------



## sun

Sambles - just went back a few pages - sorry about the BFN. I hope the docs can help. :hugs:

It's really snowy here today, but I am debating shoveling off the car/driveway and going to the pool. Fridays they have family swim and Bun loves it! xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Stef said:


> Oooh hello Sam :hi:
> 
> not seen you around on here for a while. Hows little Noah.
> 
> Xxx

Hiya stef, 
I been lurking just not posting :thumbup:

Little Noah is not so little now :) congrats on your bfp - hope you and your little family are well. 
X


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Sambles - just went back a few pages - sorry about the BFN. I hope the docs can help. :hugs:
> 
> It's really snowy here today, but I am debating shoveling off the car/driveway and going to the pool. Fridays they have family swim and Bun loves it! xx

Thank you. I'm going to ask about clomid but don't think he will prescribe it to me because he wouldn't when I was TTC Sam. But I've only ovulated twice in the last 5 months so I need something lol 

I wish Sam liked swimming but he hates going anywhere near the water so I don't attempt it any more x


----------



## sjbno1

Afternoon!

Just popping in :)

Vicki and cherie sorry about the BFN :(

M2T that looks nom :) 

No news from stef then?


----------



## Sambles

No not yet, I've been on and off here most of the day waiting for news lol. Hopefully she will be on later

I phoned work today and Pixi Foto are there next week, tues til Sat. Apparently it's been quite popular x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Food shopping .....DONE!!! 

Cherie ...Grrrr to af!! But hopefully the appointments will help xx*


----------



## Sambles

Arrghh ladies, I've got no idea what's going on with my body!! I've just done an OPK and it looks +ve so maybe I'm ovulating now. I'm so confused!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sambles....How confusing for you hun  ... maybe DTD Tonite just incase x

Well ive spent my afternoon & evening making cupcakes for my sisters birthday tomorrow, 1st lot went wrong so i made another batch and they turned out ok-ish....i should never be a baker!! lol 

Ooooo cant wait for my indian ....really hope its yummy cuz ive been wanting one all week x

how is everyone else ??*


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I think I will. OH has just said he is going to have an early night because he is tired so looks like I'll be joining him.

I'm a rubbish baker as well, but I enjoy eating the cakes at the end of it.

I'll be thinking of you eating your indian, think I might have one on Sunday night x


----------



## sun

Sambles - How frustrating!!! :wacko: Well I would BD tonight for sure - you never know! 

CUPCAKES!!! They are my specialty if you need help!! :thumbup: I'm not a baker, but I make a yummy cupcake. Made too many over the holidays though - not too bad except eating cupcakes every day for over a week probably isn't the best option :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Waheyy thanks!! I will deffo keep it in mind for next time hun, ..... i will be calling on ur cupcake skills!! 

ooo i think eating cupcakes everyday for a week would be fab....my hips may not agree tho! *


----------



## sun

Haha - This holiday seems to have coincided with the dryer shrinking my jeans LOL :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

haha Bun!! Thats like my house but it coincides with chocolate - how bizarre LOL 

I can never get my cakes to rise :( 

Where is Stef?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> haha Bun!! Thats like my house but it coincides with chocolate - how bizarre LOL
> 
> I can never get my cakes to rise :(
> 
> Where is Stef?!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know, I'm getting a bit worried now. I hope she's ok x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ive sent her a text to tell her were all asking after her, so hopefully she will be here soon 

sarah...my cakes kinda lean to one side haha!! *


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Kerri x


----------



## sjbno1

Fab Kerri!!! she best get her butt here :D LOL only joking I want to know how her scan went LOL 

Oh Vicki - I will pop to MC on Tuesday me thinks then for the pics :D thanks hun x


----------



## Sambles

What's everyone's plans for the weekend?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*shes replied...shes spent the day with a friend so shes not home yet she says am to tell u all

shes had the scan, everything looks fine  They reckon that shes 6+3 and conceived 4week ago...even tho she got her bfp 4 week ago so shes confused  confusion!!
Her next scan is the 21st feb!!! and EDD Is end of august 

she will prob be online later to update her journal and have chat with us all  xx*


----------



## Sambles

So glad all is ok, will hopefully hear from her later x


----------



## sjbno1

thanks for the update Kerri :D eek how random! she must've have just been pregnant then! or they've got it wrong lol :D how exciting though :D

Vicki - well I was suppose to meet a girl called Georgie (from BNB ) tomorrow but I think I might have to cancel - my cousin was rushed to the eye hospital today and it meant I didnt get to go shopping today and suppose to go tomorrow instead - also need to give her some stuff that I couldnt give her today! doh!!

Oh girls I had a chat with Sam tonight lol I said to him - right so this wedding next year, what are we going to do about not using condoms LOL "his reply was hes not going to put off having another baby for his dads wedding" :cloud9: gotta love men for putting things like it is LOL


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - lol at your DH being so blunt! So does he now know that you're TTC now or does he still think you're taking the casual route?

I'm going to do another OPK when OH is out the bath and if it's definitely +ve then I'm going to DTD tonight, sat, sun and mon. If I'm only going to ovulate every 8 weeks then I'm gonna make damn sure we catch that eggy asap. I'm going to be knackered though! :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

haha I think he does as I told him i'm gonna use my CBFM this month to track my cycle! i was giggling to my friend earlier (who is doing the same as me) about making sure we DTD tonight to refresh the supply LOL

Oh good thinkings Vicki - get bonking!!!

Kerri - how was the indian? We have a chinese tonight - was nom!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Mmmm i love chinese too what did u get???
OH is actually on his way to pick it up as we speak.....Mmmm cant wait im soo hungry!! x*


----------



## Sambles

Refresh the supply :rofl:

Mmm I love chinese too ...


----------



## sjbno1

oh nom! i'd be starving now! we always eat about 7.30 LOL 

We had chicken satay, egg fried rice (mine), special fried rice (sams) sweet & sour chicken, spring rolls was yum


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im starving now haha.... MMmmm its gonna go down like a biatch haha!!

Am watching 16 & pregnant on living tv..... i want a bump!! *


----------



## sun

Entirely too much food talk for someone who hasn't eaten dinner yet!! :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

lol sun :D i'm trying to pursuade other half we need ice cream now lol 

Kerri - hopefully your nomming your food now :D

Any ideas for names of this group yet? lol


----------



## sun

OOO that reminds me of the ice cream in the freezer! ......!

What do you mean by naming?? Like starting a new group, or just renaming this one??


----------



## sjbno1

hehe we were talking about getting a blinkie seeing as we've been moved to the group section :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*We deffo should....we need a name Hmmm

am totally not nommin yet grrr our nearest indian is a 10min drive away so we hafto phone it in then go all way to get it then back

o wait....i hear the car ....b back soon NOM! *


----------



## sun

Oh I get it - I didn't even notice it was moved as I never get here from TTC.


----------



## sjbno1

Yeah so far we've had one name suggestion a few pages back LOL we're struggling haha

Ohhhh M2T enjoy x


----------



## Callalin

Name, name, name...

Hmmm, well, we're all trying to have #2 right. So maybe something with siblings in it?

Or something like 2nd time around?

Yeah! I like that one, 2nd Time Around


----------



## sun

I don't feel like I have been here long enough to get to pick a name! :haha:

And Mummy2T - I also want a bump!! I have been missing mine for over 13 months now!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ladies..... i officially have a bump..... but its not full of babies....its full of indian!! haa
omg i actually dont think its healthy to feel this full 

The young lad on 16 & pregnant needs a slap back into reality grr hes pissing me off!!

Am gonna be watching a film with OH soon so al hafto go shortly xx*


----------



## Callalin

sun said:


> I don't feel like I have been here long enough to get to pick a name! :haha:

Pffft... whatever! You're in here and that's all you need to help pick a name.. Who knows, probably will have better ideas than what I come up with :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

oh Callalin I like that :) 

Sun - lol thats a poop excuse haha we're all new here ;) 

Erm names!!! Let me get googling for some play on words to add to our list so we can vote haha

M2T - FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD BABY lol


----------



## sjbno1

What about "TTC#2 Cycle buddies" or "TTC#2 chatterboxes" LOL


----------



## Sambles

Good morning ladies,

Well we :sex: last night so I'm hoping we might catch the eggy. Not sure if we will get the chance tonight because OH might have a mate round but we will probably be able to do it tomorrow. 

I'm working 12 - 9.30 today which I don't mind because it does go pretty quick and then I'm not back in til Thurs :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

gash02 said:


> Lil_Baby_Boo said:
> 
> 
> Fanx you :thumbup: I feel new on here all over again, Never been in the TTC section before!
> 
> hey :hi: welcome over Ive been on bnb since my first pregnany too but this is my first time in ttc and i find the people are sooooooooooo lovely. xxxClick to expand...

Sorry - I've only just seen this :dohh: Thanks you tho. 
Did this thread get moved or was I just being dim? I couldn't find it?



Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *The young lad on 16 & pregnant needs a slap back into reality grr hes pissing me off!!*

I started watching that last night, I caught it about 1/2 way through and went to the +1 to record from the beginning. Needed a good kick up the arse.....gonna try and watch it all the way through tonight.

Well I'm super pissed off, found out last night that 2 of our family members are both pregnant, one already has a LO and is always moaning 'she needs a break' and that she has no baby sitter so she can go out and the other one thought she might of been pregnant a while ago and 'Shit herself'. Now normally it wouldn't bother me but you can bet your life none were TTC - Is it normal to feel annoyed?? Don't get me wrong if I'd normally be over the moon for someone but I just feel angry that its not me.......:cry:

This is the month tho!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Awww Hun that's natural to feel like that :( I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon :):hugs:


----------



## Sambles

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Well I'm super pissed off, found out last night that 2 of our family members are both pregnant, one already has a LO and is always moaning 'she needs a break' and that she has no baby sitter so she can go out and the other one thought she might of been pregnant a while ago and 'Shit herself'. Now normally it wouldn't bother me but you can bet your life none were TTC - Is it normal to feel annoyed?? Don't get me wrong if I'd normally be over the moon for someone but I just feel angry that its not me.......:cry:
> 
> This is the month tho!!!

I think that's totally normal to feel like that, I would've been very pissed off as well :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Vicky i have my fingers firmly crossed that you catch that egg!

Sam, id say its normal to feel like that. SIL is completely the same and i just find it hard to 'accept' that she is having another when she cant even cope with the child she already has and tries to pass him off to somebody else at every available oppertunity. Infact when i first found out i was raged. I thought it was jealousy but now I dont think it is at all. 

Sarah, how are you today? ive updated my journal with blueberry pic. 

Hope every one is ok

xx


----------



## Sambles

I'm super confused now. I'm sure I got a +ve OPK last night but I've had no ewcm at all :shrug: and usually I got loads TMI. I'm going to try and post a pic of the OPK from last night and can you see what you all think? I've never done this before so it might take some time lol!


----------



## Sambles

Ok I think I've done it lol
 



Attached Files:







07012011114.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Stef

In all honesty, i hadnt noticed ewcm, only that 1 night i had to 'find it' TMI :blush:

Any way my point is that i still managed to conceive so dont give up!

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Hmm it's a bit small but what do you reckon? Do you think it's +ve?x


----------



## Stef

I'll let you into a little secret, I know nothing about OPK's so im not the best person to ask :shrug:

Sorry 

hope one of the other girls can help

PS if you click on the image it shows a bigger pic. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> In all honesty, i hadnt noticed ewcm, only that 1 night i had to 'find it' TMI :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Xx

That made me :rofl:


----------



## Stef

Thanks Vicky! :ninja:


----------



## Sambles

Ooh Stef, I've only just noticed your ticker!


----------



## Stef

I know. Though i dont think its right, im pretty certain its going to change again at my next scan

xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I'm no good either, I had to Google what CM was before :blush: . Didn't realise you could tell you were ovulating with diff types. :wacko:


----------



## Stef

Neither did I sam til BnB TTC forums. 

Any one got plans for the weekend?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sambles .... that looks pretty positive to me!! 

Stef: awww the size of a sweet pea!!  

Lil baby boo: Normal feelings.....i deffo would feel the same x*


----------



## caleblake

Ive missed loads again..............Im rubbish :rofl:

Stef so pleased your scan went well hunny :yipee:

Sambles I


----------



## caleblake

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr stuid computer,

Sambles I would say thats definately positive, I would do another in 12 hours 

Lil baby boo I get sooooooooo jealous when people announce their pregnancys on fb even if Ive not seen them for years, I think its a natural emotion to feel when someone has something you really want 

M2T Im getting an indian for dinner tonight too yummy 

xxx


----------



## caleblake

Callalin said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel like I have been here long enough to get to pick a name! :haha:
> 
> Pffft... whatever! You're in here and that's all you need to help pick a name.. Who knows, probably will have better ideas than what I come up with :rofl:Click to expand...



Mmmmmmmmmm what about "its takes 2" or "take 2" or "team two" something like that xxx

ps sun ive been in here less time than you :rofl: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooh mine was yum ... Hope yours is too. 
I like team 2!!! Lol x

How is everyone today x*


----------



## sjbno1

Oh i like Take Two :D

Sambles - I'd say that was a postive OPK - I think if it carries on being Postive - i'd take another pregnancy test? ohhh how exciting :D


----------



## caleblake

sjbno1 said:


> Oh i like Take Two :D
> 
> Sambles - I'd say that was a postive OPK - I think if it carries on being Postive - i'd take another pregnancy test? ohhh how exciting :D

I was thinking the same thing i think positive pok's can indicate pregnancy too...............i think i read that but dont take my word for it :rofl: xxx


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooo dancing on ice starts back tomorrow-anyone else a saddo and watches it?


----------



## Callalin

sjbno1 said:


> Oh i like Take Two :D

I like that one too Team Take Two, reminds me of the television or movies :). I like it.


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

gash02 said:


> ooooooooooo dancing on ice starts back tomorrow-anyone else a saddo and watches it?

I probably will but only cos I was jammy and got comedy Dave in works sweepstake :thumbup:


----------



## caleblake

ha ha I LOVE comedy dave!!!

cant decide what to order.........korma or chasni. I cant eat spicy foods xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*whats chansi, never had that before, korma is lovely n creamy....i gotta be in the mood for it tho....i had tandoori chicken masala lasnite it was yum.....am not too good with really spicy foods either they give me acid reflux x*


----------



## sun

MMM - I loooooove spicy foods - so I would go vindaloo!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sun said:


> MMM - I loooooove spicy foods - so I would go vindaloo!! xx

*sun....my OH is the exact same, he eats vindaloo and asks for extra spice..im like whaaaat!! I had one dip with the naan bread once and nearly blew my head off ..... no wayy could i eat that!! Cant imagine how it feels the next morning either when its on its way out LOL!! *


----------



## sun

I never had any problems with spicy - even when I was pregnant! Don't notice anything the next morning either but the thought is gross... :sick::haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa agree..... very gross!! vindaloo is just too spicy for me , i think the spiciest i could go would be the madras and even then am like OMG!! lol 

Now am craving indian again!! lol*


----------



## sun

mmmm - all this yummy food talk and I am having toast :growlmad:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*what time is it there sun?? 

I aint had my tea yet gonna wait till my hyper boy goes to bed.....he is currently running around the livingroom trying to remove his pyjama bottoms every 5 seconds..... little streaker!! He doesnt look much like sleeping but bedtime is 8oclock so he best start calming down lol!*


----------



## sun

It's 2:40pm here!!! I am lazy during the day - lots of toast !!! I should probably plan dinner too sometime soon!!


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies!!

Im sooo exhausted today :( I didnt go to work because of the nausea and exhaustion, im planning on going to see the dr next week and see what he suggests.

I have also deceided today that I AM buying a new pram this time too and im going to sell my iCandy Cherry (if you know any one who may be interested point them my way :winkwink:)

My dog is pissing me off! Big time. He has snatched food from Olivia twice today and peed on my carpet!

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*have u got snow there in canada?? 

What ideas have u got for dinner then x Think were just gonna have pizza tonite, quick & easy x*


----------



## Stef

I want to go to Canada! 

We were meant to be going to Canada skiing 2012 but now we have decided to TTC again so will have to wait until next baby is old enough too.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*evening stef :wave:
Boooo the the nausea.... hated that part of pregnancy  
Talking of naughty dogs..... am watching Turner & Hooch....The dog has just TRASHED the house!!!! 

Hope you ok hun*


----------



## sun

We got 5cm of snow today so far!!! But we don't have as much snow right now as we normally do around this time. Where I live there's tons. It's nice now though - only about 
-5C so the snow is big and fluffy. I'm also procrastinating shovelling. 

For dinner I thought I would make some kind of pasta with tomato and roquette... don't know yet. Maybe a clean out the fridge pasta!


----------



## Stef

Yeah im fine. Just my stress levels are rising no wonder i had high blood pressure the other day.

How are you kerri been upto much?

We are going to watch a film tonight. Night and Day, any one seen it??

xxx


----------



## sun

hi stef!! Whereabouts are you thinking of visiting??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I love snow ....Just hate all the slushy crap it leaves x

I'm ok hun thanks, not been upto anything really today ..Been bored tbh x 
I aint seen the film, Let us kno if its any good tho x*


----------



## sun

Never seen that one - just watched Inception though! Also Toy Story 3!!


----------



## Stef

I watched the A team and part of inception last night but kept dozing off so going to watch it from the start again tomorrow.

We were looking at Banff, because DH has been skiing before but ive never been.

Always wanted to visit Canada and haven't fulfilled that yet. We met some lovely Canadians whilst we were in Cuba and it made me even more determined to go there. I hope every one is as friendly as they were.

Xx


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi:

sorry your feeling so crappy stef hope the doctor can help

M2T Chasni is lush- thats what I went for in the end (I have some leftovers I will stick in the post to you :rofl: ) Its a red creamy sauce very mild as im a wimp) its made with cashew nuts although I wouldnt say I can taste any nutes at all its a very light and smooth curry. I would say its quite a sweet curry if that makes sense.

Sun Ive never been to canada but I would love to visit the rocky mountains,the photos look amazing such beautiful scenery 

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

gash02 said:


> evening ladies :hi:
> 
> sorry your feeling so crappy stef hope the doctor can help
> 
> M2T Chasni is lush- thats what I went for in the end (I have some leftovers I will stick in the post to you :rofl: ) Its a red creamy sauce very mild as im a wimp) its made with cashew nuts although I wouldnt say I can taste any nutes at all its a very light and smooth curry. I would say its quite a sweet curry if that makes sense.
> 
> Sun Ive never been to canada but I would love to visit the rocky mountains,the photos look amazing such beautiful scenery
> 
> xxx

*Lol!! .....Mmm must say tho does sound yummy!! Think al hafto see if the indian near us do it and try it x *


----------



## caleblake

pleas do its lush..............mmmmmmmmmmmmm may have another bite, im so full i could actually burst xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Right come on ladies we deffo need to do sarah's idea of a blinkie.....

Lets think of some names

so far the fave seems to be "Team Take 2" 

Anyone else got any ideas.....also does anyone even know how to make these blinkies!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

gash02 said:


> pleas do its lush..............mmmmmmmmmmmmm may have another bite, im so full i could actually burst xxx

*Thats exactly how i felt lastnite haha *


----------



## caleblake

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Right come on ladies we deffo need to do sarah's idea of a blinkie.....
> 
> Lets think of some names
> 
> so far the fave seems to be "Team Take 2"
> 
> Anyone else got any ideas.....also does anyone even know how to make these blinkies!*

lol I dont have a clue and Im outta ideas now :rofl: xxx


----------



## Stef

Ive no ideas either. 

:(

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening girlies,

Just on my iPhone waiting for my bath to run so this will only be a quick one :)

Stef - boo to feeling sick :( I found Polos a life saver!!! Might be worth a try too?

Gash - that sounds yum :) might have to give it a go :)

Kerri - did Tyler go to bed ok? How was the cakes??

With the blinkie I think callalin is going to have a go at making it :) any more ideas?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah: HaHa omg that was madness haha and yeh he went to bed ok....sang and chatted away to himself for half n hour or so but he was ok haha!

Im currently designin a new posh siggy.....hope it works!! al have a go when its done lol

shall we just be "team take 2" then x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Siggy Test!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Woooo i actually love it  

does anyone think i should make it a tad smaller or leave it how it is x
God i love paintshop pro x2 *


----------



## Stef

Hehe that looks great :D 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hehe, lemme kno if u want one done of livy x*


----------



## Stef

Id love one. :D

Ill sort some pics out tomorrow. yay!

Im having such a shit week. my stress levels are going up and up and up and ive sat and cried for the past hour. Sometimes I hate families!

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*you have *


----------



## sun

Mummy2T - Siggy looks amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambles

Hey everyone,

Well I feel so rough this morning. I had a sore throat at work yesterday and my legs were really aching but didn't really think anything of it. But I had such a bad night sleep and kept getting hot flushes so I've got up this morning full of cold :cry: I was supposed to be going round a friend's to help her sort her loft out but I think I'm going to be spending the day in bed instead.

Kerri - your siggy is wicked, I could never do anything like that

Stef - Sorry you've had such a bad week. I know nothing I say will make you feel better but just wanted to give big :hugs: Just PM me if you need a rant/vent

gash - that curry sounds delicious, might have to give it a go

Sarah - how's your cousin doing?

I'm so excited because Dancing on Ice starts tonight and One Born Every Minute starts tomorrow. I can't wait! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks for the nice comments about my siggy!! Girls if any of u want siggys done then tell me the sort of idea u want and send me some pics and i will TRY and make them the way u want them .... i enjoy doing them lol ...sad i kno!! 

sambles : urgh poor u i hate having the cold ....dread gettin this flu thats going around, leaves u bed ridden for few days aparntly 

Also  for one born every minute.....BRING ON THE BROODINESS!! lol*


----------



## Stef

Thanks Vicky, Sorry your under the weather. hope you start feeling better soon. 

Kerri im am in the middle of sorting out a photo for you! :D 

I cant beleive its gone half 9 already! im usually up dressed and ready for what ever the day brings but today im in my scruffs. Haha

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Okies stef cool, just leme kno what colours or pics u want on it and i will try me best to make it lovely for u  

ARGGGGHHH ive just seen this girl i cant stand on facebook post a status that says "Cant wait for our 1st scan" ARGGHHHHH sorry i shud be all "awww congrats" but im like omg .....grrr shes horrible lol, one night i was out and she was in the pub and i went into the toilets and she followed and started "trying" to be nice by asking how it felt to be a mummy...then she said that she had got pregnant and the baby had died.....so of course i was like omg u poor thing, she has also said she had aborted a baby before too .....she also told me she had something wrong with her tubes and couldnt conceive again....turns out these were all sick lies.....shes twisted honest and now shes preg for real...  

someone who can lie about those things ...to me....is no mother figure 

she went upto my mate once in a bar and said "omg when are u due" ......now she knows that my friends partner cant have children and shes a little over weight.....thats her kind of humour...my friend was in bits 

rant over!*


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - we all feel broody enough as it is so goodness knows what we will be like come Monday night seeing all those newborns :baby:


----------



## Sambles

It's so unfair that people like that can get pregnant but there's other really decent couples who try for years to have a baby and have got so much love to give and yet they can't conceive. God it makes me so angry :growlmad:


----------



## Stef

Here you go Kerry! Any thing Tinkerbell/fairy themed.

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/95da030a-1.jpg https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/224621d9-1.jpg

Thanks you :D if you cant do anything with those pics ill get some others.


xxx


----------



## Stef

She sounds awful!!! I hate lies!!

Grrrrrr @ her!!

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*right stef al work on that .... hopefully have it for u v soon  
ps: how cute!!


arrgghhh ikno!! grrr meff! lol ....im not jelous honest!!*


----------



## Stef

Awww thanks.

So what are your plans for today?? Im hoping the sun comes out because my drive and road is just sheer sheet of black ice and im supposed to be going out.

I dont like driving in ice in my car, the other day when we had snow i ended up up a curb and almost into some ones garden wall. I went to turn and my car went straight on :(

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i cant get the pics ... :/ not sure why....when i right click them i cant copy them or save them *


----------



## Stef

oh yeah, i wonder why.

ermmm gimmie a sec

xx


----------



## Stef

Ive put them on facebook you should be able to get them on there

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Okies x*


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *
> ARGGGGHHH ive just seen this girl i cant stand on facebook post a status that says "Cant wait for our 1st scan" ARGGHHHHH sorry i shud be all "awww congrats" but im like omg .....grrr shes horrible lol, one night i was out and she was in the pub and i went into the toilets and she followed and started "trying" to be nice by asking how it felt to be a mummy...then she said that she had got pregnant and the baby had died.....so of course i was like omg u poor thing, she has also said she had aborted a baby before too .....she also told me she had something wrong with her tubes and couldnt conceive again....turns out these were all sick lies.....shes twisted honest and now shes preg for real...
> 
> someone who can lie about those things ...to me....is no mother figure
> 
> she went upto my mate once in a bar and said "omg when are u due" ......now she knows that my friends partner cant have children and shes a little over weight.....thats her kind of humour...my friend was in bits
> 
> rant over!*

What a complete and utter B *word* :hugs: why people are like that is beyond me! 



Sambles said:


> I'm so excited because Dancing on Ice starts tonight and One Born Every Minute starts tomorrow. I can't wait! x

Me too :happydance: I love OBEM - my dh can't watch it tho as too squeamish, although he's seen it all before! It's ok tho as it means I can cry without him laughing at me. 
It's my turn to have a lie in today, I've just had a cuppa delivered to my bed :coffee: 

I can't keep up with all these posts girls - you've obviously not got enough housework to do, therefore, you need to come and help me do mine :thumbup:
Oh, BTW - I think jacs one of admin makes blinkies, like take two or what about double trouble? Am a allowed to comment being sort of a newbie:blush:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef: you have  hope u like ur new siggy 

and lil baby boo: of course u get a say.... new to the group or not ur still a member of our little clan now hehe *


----------



## sjbno1

^^wss :)

Kerri - loving your new siggie :) your so cleaver! I've tried making siggies before but I'm rubbish at them! Lol what programme are you using?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*corel paintshop pro x2 ive always loved editing hun....done it all my life

if u want one done then tell me what kinda thing u want and send me some piccies and i will do u one x*


----------



## caleblake

M2T LOVE LOVE LOVE your siggie I want one too please :thumbup:
That girl sounds absolutely horrible :hugs:

Grrrrrrrr forgot who said what :rofl:

Anyway Im watching dancing on ice just now I love it so much and Im really excited for tomorrow as obem is back and so is glee (Im a total gleek)

Stef you feeling any better hunny?

lil babyboo Im pretty new too :hugs: xxx
xxx


----------



## Stef

Still feeling lousy Nat

Going to try and get into the drs tomorrow if i cant get in tomorrow when ever there next available appointment is. 

Glad to hear nothing serious was found on your dads scan, i meant to post on your journal and then i was distracted by my madam.

Olivia today has been awful, she has nipped, bitten, kicked and hit me in some awful temper tantrums. I will not tolerate it and im at the end of my tether. she dosent listen to anything.

Grrr!

hope every one else is O.K

Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yay ur siggy looks good  ....glad u like it 

Aww naughty olivia..... Tyler did this about 3 week ago, horrible dont kno what got into him, hopefully she will have a better day tomorro

nat: if u want a siggy done then leme kno the kinda stuff u would like and i will try my best  x*


----------



## Stef

Im disgusted by her behaviour, not once has she done any of the above to me and then all of that in one day! I was furious!

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Kerri they look fab :) I've had siggies done before :) but there old now lol so would love a new one :) will tag you in a couple of pics on fb to use if that's ok :) and will send you. Message :) maybe you could make our blinkie? Lol

I forgot to say I like double trouble too haha we need to decide lol

I'm so pleased all you girlies are here to chat too :) I had the same sort of group to chat to when ttc izzie and it was fab to talk about anything and everything :) 

Ohhh I'm a gleek too lol :blush: intact that reminds me there is a clash on the planner tomorrow night! Doh best sort that :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah, Yeh ok sure  
We deffo need to decide on a blinkie name!! 

glee  .....sorry but i cant stand it haha!! Theyre all waaay to cheesy for my likings lol

Im glad i have you all to talk to, aswell 

Stef, Wonder why shes being like that today , its horrible when they do things like that , hope your ok *


----------



## caleblake

Awh stef that sucks hunny, I hope its just an off day for her :hugs: I hope you can get an appointment asap too (by the way your siggie looks great too)

M2T Im away to get a picture or 2 :thumbup:

Sarah glad your a gleek too, Im gonna watch glee first then watch obem on +1 hour

eeekkkk Dancing on ice skate off xxx


----------



## sjbno1

haha kerri will have to do that in a few days - stupid OH has managed to break my charger wire so waiting for a new one to be delivered :( 

Nat - lol its so cheesy but thats my guilty pleasure as usually i'm a drum & base/house girl at heart LOL 

Stef - I wonder if shes sensing you being tired, she might be acting up to get attention? izzie does this if we're just lazing around and not playing with her iykwim?


----------



## caleblake

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/calebswim.jpg


https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/calebsbling.jpg

can you use these?


----------



## caleblake

grrrr the quality is rubbish whenever i upload to photobucket its always rubbish can you add me on fb and I will tag them that way? xxx


----------



## caleblake

sarah Im cheese all over the back :rofl: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*whats your fb name x*


----------



## caleblake

my email is [email protected] best to find me under that. My names natalie johnston and my profile pic is the one under water i just posted xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Request sent, Is that the 2 pics u want me to use....if so i will get them off ur fb and start ur siggy now.....any sort of theme or anything, anythin u want it to say or whatever*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*PS: wow to the underwater shots......  theyre fab*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Right im gonna be heading off to bed v soon so speak to u all tomorro

nat i will work on it tomorro and it will be done at some point tomorro i will pm u x*


----------



## Stef

Just watched inception again as i fell asleep half way through last week.

I'm embarrassed to admit its lost me and i cant work it out. :nope::blush:

Any one seen it that can help??

xx


----------



## chele

gash your underwater shot is fab
We're on our 3rd term at waterbabies and i've still not done any of the photoshoots as they're so expensive, but the photos always look amazing
I took my own in the summer, but might book the next photo shoot


----------



## Callalin

:witch: got me yesterday, 2 days ahead of schedule. A little bummed about not having a September baby, but the real point is to just worry on getting pregnant period, not worrying about a birthdate. I have graduated from the January testers thread to the February one. At least DH seems more on board and is excited to start trying again


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

How's everyone doing?

I'm feeling a lot better today, not got a fever any more so think I'm over the worse of it.

Callalin - sorry af arrived :hugs:

Stef - how you feeling? I haven't seen Inception so I can't really help you I'm afraid


----------



## Stef

Hi ladies.

Not feeling great but the dr has signed me off work for 2 weeks so I'm going to be getting a bit of r&r this week especially when livys at nursery and dh has taken some annual leave so he is off work after tomorrow and I'm looking forward to spending some time with him.

Sorry the witch got you Hun. 

Can't wait for OBEM tonight!!!

I'm just being a bad mother at the moment and tool Olivia to mcdonalds drive thru so I am sat in the car park in the town waiting for her to eat her dinner and I'm going to get some bits and bobs I need in town. 

Xxx



Xx


----------



## Sambles

Glad you've got a couple of weeks off, I think that's just what you need. Are things with your family any better yet?

That's not being a bad mother, I can think of a lot worse you could give her. Is she behaving herself today?

I can't wait for OBEM either! I've told OH he will have to go upstairs to watch TV tonight because I'm going to have my arse firmly plonked on the sofa downstairs :haha: xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Stef said:


> Just watched inception again as i fell asleep half way through last week.
> 
> I'm embarrassed to admit its lost me and i cant work it out. :nope::blush:
> 
> Any one seen it that can help??
> 
> xx

Inception had me baffled too x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey girls, Hope ur all ok

callalin: sorry  got you grr x

Stef: hope your ok hunny, glad uve got some time off to rest i think it will do u good 

Cant wait for OBEM Tonite either  love it, also shameless starts tonite too 
Lots of good tv tonite as i also watch Americas Next Top Model on a monday too x*


----------



## Callalin

Oh, also too, I'm no good at making blinkies :( But I can probably make a cool banner for our new group name. Unless someone wanted to try the blinkies.


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies

stef- glad your getting a break :thumbup: also sorry dont watch inception so cant help

sambles- thanks for stopping by my journal glad your feeling better

Kerri- just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for my siggie, i love it xxx

chele- thanks we are just about to start our 3rd term too his pics were great

callalin- sorry the :witch: got you hunny 

lil baby boo- hope your ok

i had a lovely day with my friend and her baby today we met on bnb when we were pregnant, our boys were born 4 days apart and we live about ten mins from each other.

im soooooooooooooo excited for tonights tv xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Ladies

Glad to see you are all well, sorry haven't been on much.

M2T- Would love a siggy to if possible. Also are we getting a 'Team take 2' siggy?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


MrsLQ said:
↑

Hi Ladies

Glad to see you are all well, sorry haven't been on much.

M2T- Would love a siggy to if possible. Also are we getting a 'Team take 2' siggy?Click to expand...


no prob just send the pics u would like on it, and tell me the kinda thing u would like, theme or whatever xx

were gonna get a blinkie made up ....we aint decided a name lol *


----------



## MrsLQ

?
 



Attached Files:







oli1.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 12









oli2.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 12









oli3.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ - I was thinking about you earlier because I thought you hadn't been on for a little while. Hope you're ok x


----------



## MrsLQ

hope you can use these pictures, thinking something with 'octonauts?' or dinosaurs? something boyish!! Thanks in advance....


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Sambles

Yeah, I always disappear when the witch shows...all gets a bit much for me...its been 3 years now....so you know, its wearing thin


----------



## MrsLQ

I have started a new job as an assistant manager at Nando's and will be ding different shifts, so wont be on as much as before


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i will work on it hun xx *


----------



## MrsLQ

whats everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> I have started a new job as an assistant manager at Nando's and will be ding different shifts, so wont be on as much as before

Of course, I remember you saying now. How is it going? Nandos is one of my favourite places to eat :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLQ

where has the thanks button gone?


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> Hi Sambles
> 
> Yeah, I always disappear when the witch shows...all gets a bit much for me...its been 3 years now....so you know, its wearing thin

It must be so hard for you. 3 years is a long time and I really hope that the FS will be able to help you get that :bfp: which you deserve x


----------



## MrsLQ

today was my 1st day. It was good, just having to get to grips with it all, seems like a wonderful place to work...this is why was wondering abut delaying ttc till I would get paid, but have been trying too long. I am moving over from retail and will be on a much better salary, so I am excited about the extra pennies and what we can spend on for Oliver and a new baby....eventually, also going to learn to drive this year!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

thank you...3 years is hard, but it has not been a 'normal' 3 years, very stressful, this year is going to be different! I am being positive and have quit smoking....10 days without a ciggy (was on about 5 a days).


----------



## Sambles

It sounds like you will have a lot going on this year - new job, learning to drive, quitting smoking but it's all positive stuff. I gave up smoking when TTC Sam and it did make me feel so much better. 10 days without one is fab, well done. I know how hard it is!


----------



## MrsLQ

I quit as soon as I found out with Oliver, and whilst breastfeeding, but ended up smoking again. This time I want to quit and am not really drinking have had 5 glasses of alcohol over xmas and new year (1 was a coffee with baileys in). Hubby smokes so hopfuly he will cut down.


----------



## franny_k

Hi folks
Just stumbled across this thread and I'd like to join you all please?:flower:

My name is Fran and I'm 37 (38 in two months). I have a ten month old daughter called Grace and my partner and I are about to embark on actively TTC #2. We've been NTNP for the past few months. I want to start temping and doing OPKs as soon as AF arrives. However, due to an incredibly stressful December at work I think my cycle is up the wall! :wacko: Normally I'm around 30-32 days but I am now on day 36 and NO SIGN of AF...have done three cheapie HPTs and all negative. Some days I'm getting signs of AF on way and then, like today, nothing. So I'm waiting until I'm on day 43 which will be next Monday and taking myself of to the docs to find out what is going on. Unless, of course, my AF finally arrives!

Anyway. That's me!

Hope we all get our :bfp: soon!


----------



## sun

OMG I miss so much on this thread if I stay away even for a few hours!!! (note: remain on this thread at all times LOL) I am going to have to go back over everything...

MrsLQ - Good job on quitting - every day is an achievement! Tons of luck for you TTC and congrats with the new job!!! :hugs:

Stef - I will work on that Inception post!! xxx

franny_k - Welcome!!! :flower:


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> I quit as soon as I found out with Oliver, and whilst breastfeeding, but ended up smoking again. This time I want to quit and am not really drinking have had 5 glasses of alcohol over xmas and new year (1 was a coffee with baileys in). Hubby smokes so hopfuly he will cut down.

If you've done it before then you can definitely do it again. Have you been missing it at all?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Welcome Franny_k :wave: Hope your stay is short and a bfp is coming your way soon! 

Sun: Heyy....were all chatterboxes lol 

Mrs LQ : Hope the job continues to go well for you, and  for the quitting smoking...i stopped smoking on the day i found out i was pregnant with tyler and aint touched one since.....Keep it up it will be the best thing you ever do x
And im gonna get started on the siggy now  *


----------



## Sambles

Hi franny_k :wave:


----------



## sun

Stef and others wanting to know more about Inception: do you want a synopsis, or is there something in particular that you don't know. Cuz I probably can't write a plot summary nearly as good as one you could google! LOL - I started writing and suddenly the post was getting long and confusing haha

But I loved the movie!! It is the best movie I had seen in a long time.

Also last night OH and I watched Crazy Heart - we have been watching tons lately!!!


----------



## chele

We watched Inception on Saturday
I liked it but am really confused so it needs a second watching from me


----------



## sun

chele said:


> We watched Inception on Saturday
> I liked it but am really confused so it needs a second watching from me

OH and I did watch it twice - two nights in a row! but we both loved it! Definitely not the kind of movie you can half-watch or watch when tired.. xx


----------



## chele

sun said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> We watched Inception on Saturday
> I liked it but am really confused so it needs a second watching from me
> 
> OH and I did watch it twice - two nights in a row! but we both loved it! Definitely not the kind of movie you can half-watch or watch when tired.. xxClick to expand...

Definitely not!!


----------



## MrsLQ

hello and welcome franny...hope your stay is short and sweet.

Thanks for the well dones ladies, everyday is an achievement and I do feel proud of myself!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Hello Ladies :flower:

You all talk far too much :comp: I do try and keep up in work but its keeping up on a phone is hard...... :dohh:

Inception......dream with in a dream, within a dream, with in a dream all slower than the others......so confusing!! 

We watched Seven Pounds lastnight - OMG, was good in bits and sad but just so not worth the watch :dohh: 

OBEM soon....I'm so excited, wonder if DH will stick around and watch it with me, always makes me cry :cry:

:hugs:

xx


:dust:


----------



## Sambles

Lil_Baby_Boo - I'm so excited about OBEM. My OH has just gone upstairs lol x


----------



## Sambles

Aww I'm in tears already looking at all those babies :baby:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Sambles said:


> Lil_Baby_Boo - I'm so excited about OBEM. My OH has just gone upstairs lol x

We're watching enders first as can the fast fwd through adverts on OBEM :) :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies and welcome Fran :wave:

Cherie - best of luck with your new job hun :) sounds good having extra pennies :D :D and weldone with your no smoking :D :dance: :dance: 

Kerri - haha with all your siggy making - your gonna have to start charging at this rate :D 

Lil Boo - hay hun - hope your ok - its hard on a phone as I've been doing that at work too lol 

Nat, Vicki, Callalin, Bun & Chele -evening my lovelies :wave:

well just done OH'S CV!! eek that was hard and sent it off to this new job! will keep you posted on if we hear from them :D fingers crossed as it will hopefully change our lives for the better :D 

I guess everyone is watching OBEM? I'm gonna watch it tomorrow when izzie is having a nap - i need to go and sort my nappies out :) and i'm thinking shall we just call ourselve team take 2?

xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

OBEM - I bloody love the receptionist :haha: Nancy 

Oh and babies come out smelling of rabbits :)


----------



## Sambles

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> OBEM - I bloody love the receptionist :haha: Nancy
> 
> Oh and babies come out smelling of rabbits :)

Lol at the smelling of rabbits :haha: I don't know where that came from!


----------



## Sambles

Sarah, what's this job that your OH has gone for?x


----------



## Stef

Hi girls. Just in from College and just tuned into OBEM! GOD IM EXCITED!!!!

Xx


----------



## caleblake

fuck me shes in pain


----------



## sjbno1

haha you lot are bad I cant watch until tomorrow haha

Vicki - hes a heating installer so hes just applied for a job with a huge company, its just weather there'll take him with his experience? if not its not a huge deal but it just means we need to work a bit harder :)


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> haha you lot are bad I cant watch until tomorrow haha
> 
> Vicki - hes a heating installer so hes just applied for a job with a huge company, its just weather there'll take him with his experience? if not its not a huge deal but it just means we need to work a bit harder :)

Well good luck to him, I hope he gets it x


----------



## Stef

Think i might opt for elective C-section instead of VBAC :rofl:

id be a right wimp

xx


----------



## sun

What is OBEM?? I know it stands for One Born Every Minute - but we don't get it here!!! Fill me in!! :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Think i might opt for elective C-section instead of VBAC :rofl:
> 
> id be a right wimp
> 
> xx

I bet you wouldn't be a wimp. Although I'm now thinking next time I'm definitely having an epidural :haha: I've forgotten how painful it was


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

sun said:


> What is OBEM?? I know it stands for One Born Every Minute - but we don't get it here!!! Fill me in!! :haha:

Fly on the wall doc in a hospital delivery ward :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey girls how good was OBEM hehe i love it

OUCH i was in pain for that girl.....little bit OTT with the screaming im suprised she was able to have the energy to push!! 

felt sorry for that history fella not getting to see the birth 

am goin now am knackerd , speak soon xx*


----------



## sun

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> What is OBEM?? I know it stands for One Born Every Minute - but we don't get it here!!! Fill me in!! :haha:
> 
> Fly on the wall doc in a hospital delivery ward :thumbup:Click to expand...

So like a reality show where you actually see babies being born?? OUCH I don't know if I could watch that LOL... Do you actually see all the details?? :shock: 

Before Bun was born I tried to watch a birth on youtube - I got .05seconds in before I chickened out!! :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *hey girls how good was OBEM hehe i love it*
> 
> *OUCH i was in pain for that girl.....little bit OTT with the screaming im suprised she was able to have the energy to push!! *
> 
> *felt sorry for that history fella not getting to see the birth *
> 
> *am goin now am knackerd , speak soon xx*

 
Me too - my heart broke when she said she was taking her mum :cry: He was such a geek at first and then when he was sat crying :cloud9:

Scared me a little too :dohh: after nearly 4 years I think my brain has been wiped of all the pain! 

N'night ladies xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

sun said:


> Lil_Baby_Boo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun said:
> 
> 
> What is OBEM?? I know it stands for One Born Every Minute - but we don't get it here!!! Fill me in!! :haha:
> 
> Fly on the wall doc in a hospital delivery ward :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> So like a reality show where you actually see babies being born?? OUCH I don't know if I could watch that LOL... Do you actually see all the details?? :shock:
> 
> Before Bun was born I tried to watch a birth on youtube - I got .05seconds in before I chickened out!! :rofl:Click to expand...

You get to see enough IYKWIM, not sure they've ever been a full on 'flower' on there :rofl:

xx


----------



## sun

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Baby_Boo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun said:
> 
> 
> What is OBEM?? I know it stands for One Born Every Minute - but we don't get it here!!! Fill me in!! :haha:
> 
> Fly on the wall doc in a hospital delivery ward :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> So like a reality show where you actually see babies being born?? OUCH I don't know if I could watch that LOL... Do you actually see all the details?? :shock:
> 
> Before Bun was born I tried to watch a birth on youtube - I got .05seconds in before I chickened out!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You get to see enough IYKWIM, not sure they've ever been a full on 'flower' on there :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: :haha:

Still I don't know if I would want to be reminded - I went into a surprise early labour so was completely unprepared - and I think it was a good thing!!


----------



## Stef

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> You get to see enough IYKWIM, not sure they've ever been a full on 'flower' on there :rofl:
> 
> xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Stef

I didnt even pack my hospital bag til 37 weeks, good job I didnt go into an early labour!

Im going to be more prepared this time.

xx


----------



## sun

Stef said:


> I didnt even pack my hospital bag til 37 weeks, good job I didnt go into an early labour!
> 
> Im going to be more prepared this time.
> 
> xx

Yes - I had nothing... They asked if I had a bag, but I took a cab to the hospital alone with nothing but my slippers and a baby hat that I happened to have in my pocket!!! :rofl:


----------



## sun

sun said:


> Yes - I had nothing... They asked if I had a bag, but I took a cab to the hospital alone with nothing but my slippers and a baby hat that I happened to have in my pocket!!! :rofl:

Oh - I was also wearing clothes - what I wrote kind of makes it sound like I only had slippers on!! :rofl:


----------



## Stef

Oh gosh! How many weeks were you??

Im going camping at 7 months. Thats going to be fun ill be 32 weeks! We are going to the British Grand prix, i am going to take a hosp bag with me then 'just inase' I know its unlikely but you just never know.

xx


----------



## sun

I was almost 36 weeks. The thing is I was moving cities at 10am the next day so was staying on my sister's couch until OH got there. He was 5h away when my water broke at midnight! Instead of moving cities, I gave birth at 9am!!! So I had nothing at all with me - I had just gone on mat leave the day before and had all these plans of reading books and getting prepared!! :haha:


----------



## Stef

LOL!! Crazy huh, by 40 weeks i was 100% prepared and i need not have bothered.

I had 5 failed inductions and eventually had an emergency c-section 15 days overdue.

Xx


----------



## sun

I am actually glad I wasn't prepared (well a wee bit more might have been nice) but as I wasn't I didn't have expectations at all about how I wanted things to go. My friend had planned her whole birth in her head and when things didn't go that way she was really traumatized. So she doesn't look back at the birth happily at all. But I was lucky too - it was pretty fast for a first baby so I didn't have to sit in labour exhausted for days. xx

Are you getting another section this time, or a vbac? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning everyone :wave:

How are you all today xx

Im really tired today....Been busy cleaning the house and hanging some new bedroom curtains and now i just wana sleep lol x

Also i cant think of anything to have for tea....totally lost my appetite past 2 days.... nothing is appealing  Since OH cant cook and refuses to even try lol its upto me to prepare all meals.....and its a difficult job when i just cant think about eating anything x

Cant get over lasso on OBEM lastnyt haha.... i think that midwife wanted to knock her out ..... god yes childbirth bloody hurts but that was something else....she looked and sounded possessed haha!*


----------



## Callalin

OMG, why am I so hungry!!! Anyone else get really hungry during AF?


----------



## Sambles

Callalin said:


> OMG, why am I so hungry!!! Anyone else get really hungry during AF?

I do! I eat like a horse just before and during AF. I literally don't stop :pizza:


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - my OH can't cook either and I find it really hard to think of things to have for dinner each night. I did all my cleaning yesterday so today we have been into the town to get a few bits then we went to the park for an hour and we are at my mum's now.

I can't wait for the next episode of OBEM, just makes me soooo broody though x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Me too...i get a tad emotional at the births, especially when the dads cry....that gets me everytime x *


----------



## Callalin

Sambles said:


> Callalin said:
> 
> 
> OMG, why am I so hungry!!! Anyone else get really hungry during AF?
> 
> I do! I eat like a horse just before and during AF. I literally don't stop :pizza:Click to expand...

I know, it's like I don't eat very much for breakfast or lunch, but when I get home it's non-stop at night until AF is over. I guess you burn a lot of calories during AF because I don't gain any weight. :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Omg, I gain so much during af, I spend most the time in my pjs :thumbup:

I've been to zumba class tonight, if I can't get a bfp the I'll get fit! :wacko:

Hope you ladies are all well x x x


----------



## Sambles

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Omg, I gain so much during af, I spend most the time in my pjs :thumbup:
> 
> I've been to zumba class tonight, if I can't get a bfp the I'll get fit! :wacko:
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well x x x

What's zumba? I don't think I've ever heard of it x


----------



## sun

Zumba seems to be the thing to do right now... I hear about it all the time, but I have no idea what it is either...?


----------



## Sambles

Hmm I'm really intrigued now


----------



## MrsLQ

evening ladies!!!

Day 11 od no smoking....yay! Just catchig up on OBEM.... Hubby said I never screamed, but I did MOO.....hahaha. I want a VBAC desperately!! Stef, can't wait to her about your birthing experience, especially if your gonna have a vbac....wooooooo


----------



## Sambles

Well done MrsLQ, you must be very proud of yourself. DO you mean moo as in the noise a cow makes lol?!


----------



## MrsLQ

yup, apparently I moo'd like a cow and I hate cows...really quite scared of them (irrational I know!)


----------



## MrsLQ

I am desperate, to labour....feel so cheated..... I apparently had the contractins I should have been pushing with, but only got to 1.5 cms, s technically wasn't even in labour....I am not scared, just excited!!! Am I strange???


----------



## Sambles

Lol it's weird the things we do during labour. In between contractions I kept having a go at my OH for wearing a new white top because it was probably going to get blood all over it and then he would've had to throw it away. At the time it really annoyed me!


----------



## MrsLQ

lol, hubby wants the comp and I am going to continue watching OBEM....See you in a min


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> I am desperate, to labour....feel so cheated..... I apparently had the contractins I should have been pushing with, but only got to 1.5 cms, s technically wasn't even in labour....I am not scared, just excited!!! Am I strange???

I think it's natural to feel like that. I know I would do if I was in your situation. Almost like your body didn't do what it was supposed to do even you know that it was capable of it


----------



## sun

Not strange!! I want to do it again actually - my labour was really really intense but so amazing!! I felt like superwoman afterwards!! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening all 

Lol at the white top panic sambles hehe funny the things we come out with

I hallucinated badly lol still to this day remember these 2 old women at the bottom of my bed wearing these lilac shawls....They both stared at me and held out thier hands and thier hands were covered in all these pills, allorts of tablets covered thier hands....craaaazy!

i asked my OH & my mum to get rid of them.....they were like huh?? u ok lol 

how is everyone x *


----------



## Sambles

In a strange way I'm looking forward to it again. It was the most painful thing ever but the sense of achievement was amazing. I just couldn't believe that I'd actually done it. Even now I sometimes look at Sam and wonder how the hell he got here :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Kerri, that actually sounds quite scary. Had you had gas and air?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sun said:


> Not strange!! I want to do it again actually - my labour was really really intense but so amazing!! I felt like superwoman afterwards!! xxx

*This is true, u do feel really amazing afterwards...like you could tackle anything now....i always take pain now and refer it to labour lol
like when i went for my wrist tattoo and my tragus piercing ...i was like i gave birth....i can handle this haha  

Altho it is possibly the most painful thing you will ever do, It is pretty amazing .... and exciting too 

so nope  Cherie.....your deffo not strange x *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Kerri, that actually sounds quite scary. Had you had gas and air?x

*HaHa i had everything going!! Gas & Air, Pethadine, Morphine & Epidural  

My labour was sooo slow as i got induced, i was soo fed up with the pain i couldnt take it no more, 
Yes ..very scary lol considering no1 else could see them!! ...strange thing is tho....i can still picture them today x*


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies.

Hope you are all having a batter evening than me!! That child of mine will not go to sleep and ive now had enough! She can cry it out now!

I like hearing about peoples birth stories. 

I have no idea whether to choose VBAC or C-Section so im going to wait until ive spoken to the consultant. 

Today I have been to the retail park not far from us and couldnt resist a venture into mamas and Papas. Ive seen a gorgeous nursery furniture set that I want which DH has said once we have had 12 week scan we can put the 25% deposit down and then it just has to be paid 28 days before the delivery date. Cant wait!

Im baby mad at the moment! :dohh:

Xx


----------



## Sambles

What tattoo have you got? I really want one on my wrist but not sure what I want x


----------



## sun

Wow mummy2T - that's so weird!!! I would have been freaking out completely! 

I feel like this time around I will be more in control since I know what the pain is like and I kind of know what to expect. Though I know every labour/birth is different. If I'm lucky enough to do it a second time, I hope it is similar to the first!

Weird though - I didn't want OH in the room at all. I felt like he was too distracting - I just wanted my MW and that's it. Anyone else like this??


----------



## Sambles

Evening Stef :wave:

Yay for the nursery furniture!!

What have they given you as your due date?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Its 5 stars , 1 for my mum, dad, sister, OH & Tyler , and theyre connected with like a trail of little dots....its nice...needs re-done tho as the stars are slightly off shape for my likings and it annoys me lol, i also have a butterfly on my lower back x

Stef:  for the furniture .... i LOVE baby shopping!!! *


----------



## sun

Stef - I know a few people now who have had amazing VBACs that went sooo well. It is hard here though - generally if you had a section, they will push for you to get one the next time. So you have to fight to get a VBAC which is really lame!! 

Hope whatever you choose goes really well though :hugs:


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Wow mummy2T - that's so weird!!! I would have been freaking out completely!
> 
> I feel like this time around I will be more in control since I know what the pain is like and I kind of know what to expect. Though I know every labour/birth is different. If I'm lucky enough to do it a second time, I hope it is similar to the first!
> 
> Weird though - I didn't want OH in the room at all. I felt like he was too distracting - I just wanted my MW and that's it. Anyone else like this??

I didn't really notice OH was there. He just sat cowering in the corner and every time I bellowed 'drink' he would pass me the carton of apple juice so he was quite useful


----------



## sun

Sambles said:


> I didn't really notice OH was there. He just sat cowering in the corner and every time I bellowed 'drink' he would pass me the carton of apple juice so he was quite useful

:haha::haha:


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Its 5 stars , 1 for my mum, dad, sister, OH & Tyler , and theyre connected with like a trail of little dots....its nice...needs re-done tho as the stars are slightly off shape for my likings and it annoys me lol, i also have a butterfly on my lower back x
> 
> Stef:  for the furniture .... i LOVE baby shopping!!! *

I really like the star ones but my friend has got a star and is really funny about anyone else 'copying' her so don't want to piss her off. I think I will have to google tattoo designs and see what comes up x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I wanted my OH there, & He Wanted to be there too, He was good tho as he stayed quiet, he was under strict instructions......"IF YOU PANT OR SAY PUUUUSSSSHHHH ONCE.......YOUR SINGLE"  i could not put up with a man panting beside me while i was trying to push...why do they pant....theyre not doing anything!!! irritates me so bad lol

he helped me hold my floppy leg up haha, my epidural only worked on my left side....the whole left side of my lower body was numb...i could feel nearly everything in the right side..so my left leg needed held up while i pushed lol!! .....ATTRACTIVE! *


----------



## Stef

Going by their scan 30th August but that means it would have been an immaculate conception and im bloody mother Mary!!!

Im sure its going to change at my next scan and if dosent i will be extremely surprised, I cant understand how they think its normal that i would get positive tests only a few days after conception. My MW wasn't at all interested but im just going to have to wait until im 12+6 (by their dates)for my next scan. 

I also twisted DH's arm that we are getting the Rubix pram from M&P too. It was between MP Rubix and MC Spin and i decided on the Rubix. I cant wait until im at the stage where i can start buying things instead of thinking eeek too early!

I actually quite fancied a Vbac but then i kept changing my mind. I think theer they try and get you to have a vbac these days unless theirs good reason not too. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> he helped me hold my floppy leg up haha, my epidural only worked on my left side....the whole left side of my lower body was numb...i could feel nearly everything in the right side..so my left leg needed held up while i pushed lol!! .....ATTRACTIVE!

Omg the way you put that is so funny. :haha: I take it you didn't have much dignity left lol!!


----------



## Sambles

Good choice on the pram Stef, I wouldn't recommend the spin :thumbup:

I hope you get some answers at your next scan, it's not been the easiest start to a pregnancy for you :hugs: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh none whatsoever! ...the worst part was ....
TMI ALERT: I tore badly inside and out and lost alot of blood ...they brought a doctor in to do my stitches and he puts my legs in these stirrups...and brings this big light down from the ceiling and aims it well ...u kno!!  ...... like the lights they blind u with in the dentist, i was like OMG what is this about!! haha no dignity left at all after that!!*


----------



## Sambles

Lol I had stitches too and when my legs were in stirrups my OH chose that moment to walk back in the room and let's just say he got the worst view possible. I'm surprised we're even TTC # 2 after what he saw, I thought it would've scarred him for life x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol!!! ...You'd think seen as its meant to be one of the most natural things in life....they would make it a bit easier and less humiliating lol!! 

How long was your labour sambles, u go naturally or did u get induced , am sure uve told us i cant remember x*


----------



## sun

OMG I am so lucky I didn't need stitches as I only got 1 small tear... The thought terrifies me completely!!! Just thinking of it now - ouch! And I thought I took a long time to feel normal afterwards - like months!!! How long did it take to heal??


----------



## sun

I know what you mean about the dignity.... I was all shy and covered up at first. By the end I was wearing a tuque and nothing else and there were like 15 people in the room (bunch of med students) all lined up getting a good look :rofl: 
And I couldn't have cared less LOL!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sun said:


> OMG I am so lucky I didn't need stitches as I only got 1 small tear... The thought terrifies me completely!!! Just thinking of it now - ouch! And I thought I took a long time to feel normal afterwards - like months!!! How long did it take to heal??

your very lucky, it was very painful afterwards for about 2 week, but i bled for about 6-8week after the birth :( ....not nice i had to have saline baths for weeks!! really a bit scared about tearing again x


----------



## Stef

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *oh none whatsoever! ...the worst part was ....
> TMI ALERT: I tore badly inside and out and lost alot of blood ...they brought a doctor in to do my stitches and he puts my legs in these stirrups...and brings this big light down from the ceiling and aims it well ...u kno!!  ...... like the lights they blind u with in the dentist, i was like OMG what is this about!! haha no dignity left at all after that!!*

LMAO :rofl:

I bet you cant go to the dentist with out that thought entering your head now!!!!!!!

Ill never sit in that dentist chair the same again. Ill be having a giggle to myself.

xx


----------



## Stef

OMG I hate the bleeding for weeks on end after the birth and having to wear big granny knickers with those door wedges inside. It wasnt very attractive.

Poor Chris i couldnt get into town the first week after having the section so i had to send him out to Boots to buy me some door wedge pads too.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO!!! Your dentist visits will never be the same now lol!! ...haha!! thats exactly what it was like tho lol..... embarrasing hehe!! 

ive just looked through this thread and i officially talk too much lol *


----------



## Sambles

I was induced because I was 10 days over. I had contractions all night before I went in but wasn't in active labour. Had the gel inserted at 6pm mon evening. Contractions started at 8 but none of the midwives believed me and refused to examine me - instead I was offered pararcetemol!! At 11 they became excruitiating but still wouldn't examine me. I was literally gripping the sides of the bed where I was in so much pain and there were 3 other women (not in labour) on the same ward so I was trying not to make noise because they were sleeping.

Anyway my waters went at 1.30am even though it took them 20 mins to answer my buzzer call and when I was examined I was 7 - 8cm! I was taken to the delivery suite, left in the corridor on my own in a wheelchair for 10 mins while they got my room ready. When the mw put me on the bed she didn't offer me any pain relief and just left me. My mum and OH arrived and they asked if I could have gas and air which I had for half hour. I then asked for something stronger but when she examined I was fully dilated. I pushed for about an hour and Sam was born at 3.50 am.

Sorry I didn't actually mean to write the whole story lol! x


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> OMG I am so lucky I didn't need stitches as I only got 1 small tear... The thought terrifies me completely!!! Just thinking of it now - ouch! And I thought I took a long time to feel normal afterwards - like months!!! How long did it take to heal??

Sorry if this is TMI but my stitches came undone and at 8 weeks PP I had a bit of excess tissue kind of hanging down :blush: so I had to see a consultant and he had to burn it off with silver nitrate. Ouchy!


----------



## sun

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> your very lucky, it was very painful afterwards for about 2 week, but i bled for about 6-8week after the birth :( ....not nice i had to have saline baths for weeks!! really a bit scared about tearing again x

OMG ouch ouch!!! I bled for a long time (9 weeks) but didn't have anything close to that kind of pain. It is the one thing that scares me about doing it again though - especially if LO goes to term (they projected he would have been around 10lbs :shock:) ... I felt really weird for months after though - like all my lady parts were falling out and there was tons of pressure if I stood up for a long time. No idea what it was but it lasted for a long time :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*wow so u did it just on gas and air........bravery award goes to you!!! 
stef:  door wedge pads LMAO!!!.....They are huge!!*


----------



## sun

Sambles - OMG so painful!! xx


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> OMG ouch ouch!!! I bled for a long time (9 weeks) but didn't have anything close to that kind of pain. It is the one thing that scares me about doing it again though - especially if LO goes to term (they projected he would have been around 10lbs :shock:) ... I felt really weird for months after though - like all my lady parts were falling out and there was tons of pressure if I stood up for a long time. No idea what it was but it lasted for a long time :shrug:

I had that too Sun, the pressure and feeling like everything was going to drop out, it was horrible


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OUCH sambles!!! 

how much did bun weigh sun??*


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> I was induced because I was 10 days over. I had contractions all night before I went in but wasn't in active labour. Had the gel inserted at 6pm mon evening. Contractions started at 8 but none of the midwives believed me and refused to examine me - instead I was offered pararcetemol!! At 11 they became excruitiating but still wouldn't examine me. I was literally gripping the sides of the bed where I was in so much pain and there were 3 other women (not in labour) on the same ward so I was trying not to make noise because they were sleeping.
> 
> Anyway my waters went at 1.30am even though it took them 20 mins to answer my buzzer call and when I was examined I was 7 - 8cm! I was taken to the delivery suite, left in the corridor on my own in a wheelchair for 10 mins while they got my room ready. When the mw put me on the bed she didn't offer me any pain relief and just left me. My mum and OH arrived and they asked if I could have gas and air which I had for half hour. I then asked for something stronger but when she examined I was fully dilated. I pushed for about an hour and Sam was born at 3.50 am.
> 
> Sorry I didn't actually mean to write the whole story lol! x

Oh gosh! Sounds awful. As if they would not examine you! I hate it the way things are way too text book these days

xx


----------



## Stef

Errrm Kerri, yes you do talk alot... But then I do too! :thumbup:

Wonder where Sarah is tonight.

Olivia weighed 8lb13 :shock:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hahaha!! Its good too talk lol........ 

Not sure where sarah is...hopefully she will be along soon 

did she!, Tyler was 8lb 9oz x*


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Errrm Kerri, yes you do talk alot... But then I do too! :thumbup:
> 
> Wonder where Sarah is tonight.
> 
> Olivia weighed 8lb13 :shock:
> 
> xx

8 lb 13 - that makes my eyes water x


----------



## sun

Bun was 6lbs 11oz at just under 36 weeks! :shock: There were full term babies almost the same weight as him there. He was measuring large all the way through too - I was paranoid about it since I was 8lbs8oz and OH was 12lbs!!! :shock:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*12lbs......crikey!! ouch lol xx*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *12lbs......crikey!! ouch lol xx*

Just what I was thinking


----------



## MrsLQ

hey ladies...you lot are a right lot of chatter boxes...

I was induced and I think that is the reason I ended up having a c section, he wasn't ready to show. Oliver was 6lb 5oz....

I was thinking we should all post a picture of our Los when born and one now??? So we can see what they all look like and ages...maybe on of ourselves and oh's what do you guys think. I know i do not contribute massively to this thread, but love reading it and just chatting!!


----------



## Sambles

Good thinking MrsLQ :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lovely idea lets do it xx*


----------



## Stef

Great Idea. Ill find some pics! Back in a mo!


----------



## MrsLQ

yay!!!

I am scanning photos now!


----------



## Sambles

Grrr I've just realised that the photos are on the laptop that OH has taken to work so I will do mine tomorrow


----------



## Stef

BUMP! Ekkk! 40+5

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/Week405.jpg

This was about an hour after she was born

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/DSC00282.jpg

This was her first trip out, She was 1 week old

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/DSC00319.jpg

This is my 3year old monkey

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/95da030a.jpg

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Aww Stef, she was and is gorgeous x


----------



## Stef

Thanks! :cloud9:

I love that photo of her an hour old. 

xx


----------



## Stef

Had to share this one with you too.

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/IMAGE_012.jpg

How cheeky! xx


----------



## Sambles

Such a cutie. I love her hat and scarf x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I havent got a photo of tyler on the day or birth on my laptop but i have this one of him very young..... one of him recently , one of me and one where u can just about see OH x​*
 



Attached Files:







Snoozer.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









130720102791.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









opt.jpg
File size: 141.4 KB
Views: 3









n590518286_336772_7209[1].jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef: adorable is all i can say!!! awww

how u get the photos so big mine are tiny *


----------



## Stef

What a handsome little guy!

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*and heres a piccy of me n the little man together in our old house*
 



Attached Files:







Picture0012.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sambles

Kerri I love the pic of OH and Tyler, makes me go all gooey seeing photos like that x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha tomorro im gonna get a photo off him 1st born and a bump pic and put them on for u too x*


----------



## Stef

I like this pic of Chris and Livy even though it is old. 

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/SANY0481.jpg7

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awww stef its lovely, i really want some pics of steven & tyler together but he hates photos .... grr! *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo sorry heres another haha, one of him on his christening day 15th june 2008​*
 



Attached Files:







ty x.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Stef

Gorgeous!!

Well im going to bed now. Looking forward to coming on in the morning and seeing more lovely pics

Night all xxxxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nanite hunny x *


----------



## MrsLQ

Baby bump (about 7/8 months, I think???)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sun

OMG Stef and Mummy2T those pics are so so gorgeous!! xxx

I love the photos of them when they're so tiny... I have to go back and see Bun when he's that small. Because I had nothing at all with me when he was born (no camera) I on;y have a few grainy phone pics... sniff!! Will upload tonight or tomorrow


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Wow cherie, what a cute little bump for 7/8month!!  
Love the tattoo too x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Me in Labour (well not technically as I never made is past 1.5 cm's, lol)

Oliver at 1 day old

Oliver now

me and Hubby (Sean)

My family *bliss*


----------



## MrsLQ

Stef - she is soooooooooo cute, makes me want a girl

Kerri- your lil man is so cute....and how amazingly beautiful are you....I feel like such a scummy mummy, lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie: Your photos are fab!.....Oliver is such a cutie  what a lovely idea too thanks! x

Looking forward to seeing more piccies......going to bed now*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Also: thankyou for the lovely comments x 
Ps: did u get ur siggy i sent it through private message x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Daddy and Oliver napping

Mummy and Oliver napping

Oliver at 1 hour old

Oliver on the day he was born (looks so tiny!)


----------



## MrsLQ

I did get my siggy, it is great thanks,still gotto put it on...lol


----------



## MrsLQ

night night ladies....doing the late shift tomorrow, so prob wont be on, i am prob gonna stay at my mums...who doesnt have the internet...so prob wont be back on after tomorrow morning till friday...have a good few days x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nanite xxx loved all the pics tonite*


----------



## sun

MrsLQ - gorgeous pics!!!! 
I can't believe how wee Oliver looks in that pic with your OH!! How much did he weigh when he was born?? So cute!! xx


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls,

Just popping in very quickly as at work!! OMG how much can you all talk!

Stef its taken me straight to your photos! Olivia was a beautiful newborn :) 

Right girls gonna try and log in tonight but hoping to go to the gym to have a swim after work :D


----------



## sjbno1

haha so when I replied it said everyone has been posting pics so just having a look now!!! 

Awww girlies your photos are gorgeous and I have to say this!! We have good looking babies ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well heres the bump photo and the newborn photo as promised, not the best pic quality as i had to take a photo on my phone off the photos, theyre in tylers baby scrap book , i love the newborn one, u cna almose see the tears in OH eyes, the bump pic i was about 37-38week x x*
 



Attached Files:







bump08.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2









xxx.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsLQ

sun said:


> MrsLQ - gorgeous pics!!!!
> I can't believe how wee Oliver looks in that pic with your OH!! How much did he weigh when he was born?? So cute!! xx

Thank you, he was tiny. He was a good weight 6lb 5oz, but because they screwed up my delivery all the drugs had gone through to Oliver, so he never stretched out for 3 days....looked like a chicken with his arms and legs all pulled into his body. He didn't cry for 3 days and he never woke for a feed, so I had to set the alarm on my mobile to feed him, he could suckle, so I had to express onto my boob and then put into a syringe then give it to him, he was very placid (maybe because he was high?)


----------



## Stef

Thankyou!! :)

What gorgeous pics every one has. Oliver looks like a very cheeky chap now. Bless him. 

Well I'm about to be tortured today. I'm taking Olivia to the softplay!! 

Xx


----------



## caleblake

OMG you girl can goosip :rofl: Ive read through everything but cant remember who said what now so just going to be ignorant and ignore it :haha:

All your babies are beautiful I will get some up of Caleb, He was born at 36 weeks too sun. He was an dinky 5lbs 8oz and was in intenstive care for a few days but he's great now

Be back in a minute with some pictures xxx


----------



## caleblake

this one is of caleb and his daddy
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/270.jpg

here is my boy on halloween
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/33915_10150284855155154_841125153_15733099_3708290_n.jpg

On his christening day with me and his daddy
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMGP0998.jpg

this is our first picture of caleb (sorry about the quality ita a photo of a photo)
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/31290_10150163305510154_841125153_1.jpg

and one after he was out of intensive care
https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/29940_10150163895185154_841125153_1.jpg

sorry the quality is crap whenever i put pics onto photobucket they always come out poor quality xxx


----------



## sjbno1

awww i'll upload some photos tonight :) and do that tagging kerri as those siggies are fab!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Gash and Sun.... They thought I was 38+ but when he came out said he was more like 36 weeks(which I told them!). He was fine apart from jaundice, which they never picke up on for a week (with me being mixed raced and his dad being white, they thought his slight yellow tinge was just his colouring, lol) Although, he ended up in hospital for a whole weekend having light treatment (was horrible and scary!!!). But he was fine now, main thing was he went with out breathing for 6 ins after the delivery, so they thought he may have development probs, but nothing, so proud of my boy!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Natalie: Caleb was and is sooooo cute!! .....love the last one of him asleep in the white....so cute! 

sarah....we talk loads haha ..... especially me lol  i was saying yesterday ...i think i talk too much haha whhoopsie 

Cherie: Tyler was jaundiced too and had to go on the light bed, my room in the hospital glowed a bright blue!! x Its not very nice *


----------



## Stef

Eeek more cute photos Nat. Hes gorgeous, love the pumpkin pic lol.

How is every one today?? i Cant be bothered with college tonight. ughh.

Xx


----------



## sun

MrsLQ - My LO was also jaundiced - I just thought he had more of a tan (like me) and was less pasty (like his dad) but now when I look back at pics it's obvious!! He is a pasty guy like OH LOL ... Bun had lots of the same feeding problems as Oliver too, but he couldn't suck very well either so it took a while to get breastfeeding to work. I had to wake him up too and try and get him to feed with a syringe/mini-tube thing until he could do it himself - he had low blood sugar so he was asleep for the first while until it regulated. xxx

But look at them now!!! Amazing!! :cloud9:


----------



## sun

Gash02 - Caleb is a sweetie!! I love the first pic with your OH - he looks so proud of himself in his little hat xxx


----------



## Stef

Gosh, quiet here tonight. :shhh:

How was every ones day?

xxx


----------



## Sambles

I know, where is everyone?

My day has been good, went to toddler group this morning and just chilled out this afternoon but Sam was so tired and kept having tantrums so I put him to bed early tonight.

How has your day been?x


----------



## honey08

sorry i dnt pop in much :blush:

2ww for me now im 1dpo :dance:wish me luck ladies as i will be u all x


----------



## Sambles

honey08 said:


> sorry i dnt pop in much :blush:
> 
> 2ww for me now im 1dpo :dance:wish me luck ladies as i will be u all x

Ooh good luck. We definitely need a few more :bfp:s in this thread x


----------



## LM2104

Hey ladies, may I please join you? Im TTC #2 also. We already have a 19 month old little girl. Only on cycle 1 so prob have a way to go but would be great to have some people to chat to who are going through the same!


----------



## caleblake

stef it is quiet on here tonight was expecting to have about 10 pages to catch up on :haha:

welcome mrs lm2104 :hi: this is a great thread hope your stay is short in a good way though.

honey08 good luck :thumbup: for this month

sambles your right we do need more :bfp: s on here. 

Well Im on cd14 and finally got a line on an opk. It was pretty non existant this morning and I was gutted but this afternoon its much stronger so fingers crossed I will still ov on cd16 this month even after my mc xxx


----------



## Sambles

Hi LM2104 :wave:

How long did it take you to conceive your little girl?


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies, just popping in after a freezing cold bath! brrrrrrr

how is everyone today? has Kerri ran away about her fear of talking to much ;)

Gash - thats fab if you ovu this month :) fingers crossed for a stick bean :hugs:

Evening Vicki - Izzie was a nightmare this evening to so planned to put her to bed early but she fell asleep having cuddles :cloud9: 

ohhh can I share some piccies :) I love posting piccies (haha i'm not vain I promise) 

From this - 36 weeks

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/100_1671.jpg

To this

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/Izzie10hoursold.jpg

and 1 yr later this 

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/CIMG1003.jpg

When I look at old piccies of izzie i'm so surprised how much she has changed lol 

oh and a family shot

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/sarahsamandizzie3.jpg


----------



## caleblake

awh she's gorgeous vicky xxx


----------



## LM2104

hi, Sambles it didnt take long about three months I think, but I had more regular cycles then.


----------



## sjbno1

Morning Girls :wave:

Hows everyone today? I'm trying to list some things for sale today on here :) hoping to make some pennies to buy some more new nappies haha addict!


----------



## Stef

Morning Sarah :hi:

I dont feel very motivated just yet because ive not had my usual morning cup of tea to get me going but i have lots on today, Im spring cleaning this morning lol (early i know but wanting to decorate the living room over the weekend) then weve to pop to town and supermarket as we have guests coming for dinner tonight. busy busy, apart from im having half an hour now to catch up on here have a cuppa and some toast.... Hurry up Hubby! :haha:

Fab photos by the way Sarah.

PS if your ever looking at selling some of your fluffy bums then let me know if they are unisex or if i find out im having a girl. I said to Chris i want to give them a go this time round. :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Morning girls & welcome lm2104 :wave:

*Hope everyone is ok today x

Sarah: love the photos  ..... izzy is so cute! 

Omg im soo cold today brrr!! & Ive gotta go out and walk round to my mums house x

Whats everyone else upto x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oops haha forgot to BOLD & BLACK the 1st line  whoops! lol*


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies :hi:

Sarah I called you vicky yesterday.............sorry If it helps I called her sarah on my journal :haha: Im useless

Stef hope you have a nice day and dont over do it on the cleaning 

Kerri does your mum stay close to you?

Im so happy as waterbabies starts back today after the holidays so we are off there this afternoon.

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

gash02 said:


> morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Sarah I called you vicky yesterday.............sorry If it helps I called her sarah on my journal :haha: Im useless
> 
> Stef hope you have a nice day and dont over do it on the cleaning
> 
> Kerri does your mum stay close to you?
> 
> Im so happy as waterbabies starts back today after the holidays so we are off there this afternoon.
> 
> xxx

*Yeh she lives about a 5min walk away from my house so its quite good i see her most days  

have fun at the water babies today *


----------



## caleblake

thanks hunny, Just wanted to know what you ladies think, this is my past 3 days ov tests. The bottom one is 2 days ago, the middle 2 are yesterday and the top one is todays do you think its dark enough for a positive line or do you think It will be darker tomorrow? I cant decide. Im on cd15 and ususally ov on cd16 but think it may be a day or so late by the looks of this xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo post the pics hun x*


----------



## sjbno1

Wheres the pic lol :D hehe I dont mind being called Vicki - I guessed you meant me :) 

Stef - hehe i love my fluff but mine is more for a older child - you need NB fluff which is just the most teeniest gorgous fluff ever :) Izzie started being cloth bummed in March 2009 so not from birth but I will defo do from birth next time :) if you need any help let me know :) 

Hay Kerri :wave:

oh girls I have just had the nom'est lunch :) I work for a Italian company but one of our girls in development in Mexican so we just had a scrummy mexican for lunch :) was soooo nice! could get used to this but fajitas wont really do my diet any good every day LOL 

Just thinking on this subject, what do you all do for a living or are you lucky enough to be SAHM?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy sarah...Oooo noo shh the mexican lunch sounds YUM!!!! and im sooo hungry!! 

Im lucky enough to be a SAHM as tyler only goes to nursery 2 mornings a week, When he goes full time i will be looking for a part time job ...but saying that hopefully i will be pregnant by then so maybe not lol! x
My OH works in the nuclear site sellafield, its the main employer round here. *


----------



## LM2104

I'm a SAHM mum too, I'd like to go back to work now Annie is a bit older but I'm finding it hard to find anything.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

LM2104 said:


> I'm a SAHM mum too, I'd like to go back to work now Annie is a bit older but I'm finding it hard to find anything.

*Thats my problem too for when tyler gets older, i cant drive either so theres not really alot round here for me apart from pub work and ive done that basically all my life    *


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: what happened to my pic? :haha: put one up again shortly.

Im a SAHM I always worked right up untill I was pregnant then decided Im going to be at home until Caleb goes to school and get something part time (well when both kids, touch wood, are at school)

I worked as a sales account manager for yellow ages (well yell.com) for many years before I was pregnant but in my time have done some fabulous jobs like I was an elf in santas grotto in australia and I was an escapades (18-30) holiday rep in Malia.

My DH is a bus driver xxx


----------



## sun

I'm also a SAHM for the moment (my mat leave was up in November) but we do have a home business so I am doing some work for that as well. I can't go back to work in a firm as the hours are just too long (8-8 most days and some weekends) - that's just the way the field is. So we do some work on the side for ourselves that we eventually want to be our main source of income by the end of 2012!! So hopefully in 2 years we'll work for ourselves!! We're both architects btw. xxx

I also worked up to the day before I gave birth - LOL!! Thought I was going to have a month off!! :dohh:


----------



## caleblake

the elusive picture. Now Im even more confused I just did another (yes I am a poas-a-holic) and its lighter than the top one from earlier today :headspin: confused.com

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00227-20110113-1216.jpg


----------



## Sambles

Hmm I reckon it's not quite positive but very nearly there x


----------



## sjbno1

hehe I would DTD hun for the next couple of days :D

oh your so lucky being SAHM's i'd love to do that but at the same time I do quite like working as it give me time away to be me :) 

eeek girls, i've made a arrangement with my mum, as from tomorrow morning i'm going to go swimming at 8.30am every Friday and Tuesday! yuk thats going to be a wakeup call lol but its got to be done!!


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> hehe I would DTD hun for the next couple of days :D
> 
> oh your so lucky being SAHM's i'd love to do that but at the same time I do quite like working as it give me time away to be me :)
> 
> eeek girls, i've made a arrangement with my mum, as from tomorrow morning i'm going to go swimming at 8.30am every Friday and Tuesday! yuk thats going to be a wakeup call lol but its got to be done!!

I really need to go swimming to try and lose some weight but I just can't be bothered at the moment lol. I need to motivate myself to do it x


----------



## sjbno1

haha i have no motivation either Vicki! none at all! Oh have you seen in the forum meets theres a BW meet the first weekend in Feb :D you should come :D

and to point out I am only doing this because of the wedding next year haha


----------



## sun

I am also trying to get in better shape as I haven't been doing much over the last few weeks except eat LOL... 
I got some snowshoes for xmas though, so am going out this weekend!!! xxx


----------



## caleblake

Im terrible for exercise, I go to physiotherapy every tuesday and do 1 hour of excersises and I take caleb swimming on a thursday (which isnt much of a workout for me) but I also take him on DH's day off most weeks so I can get a bit of a swim but thats it. I do enjoy swimming though xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Evening Ladies....

How much do you all natter :wacko:

I've been looking at all the bumps & babys pics....soooo gorgeous. I was the size of a small family car :dohh: and went 16 days over my due date, and had a 9lb 10oz baby boy (more like toddler) pulled out....ouch, but the pain i've forgotten already and ready for round 2 'ding, ding'!!

Well I hope all you girlies are good, its getting towards by bedtime now got to be up early to take little man to the dentist. 

:dust:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

hey everyone, Have recently taken a step back from this, feeling so bad, af has vanished had a bfn on boxing day, just feel ewwww!
How is everyone? did you all have a good new year? x


----------



## Callalin

A little off topic, but had to tell someone...

Today I found a large lump on my little Gretchen's neck :( Although I know there is a very rare chance it is anything life threatening, I still can't help but be totally freaked out about it! Any of you other moms have this happen to your children, I'm actually really scared. We are getting her to the doctor on Monday or Tuesday if it hasn't gone away. :cry:


----------



## sun

Callalin - My neighbor's daughter had a large lump on the side of her neck and the docs said it was a gland. Apparently it isn't uncommon. There was also a post not too long about this in the toddler section actually - I'll see if I can find it. I'm sure she'll be fine though - lots of hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## sun

I looked through some posts and couldn't find the one I'm thinking of. The LOs lump ended up being a lymph node though and she was totally fine. Is your little girl feeling ok otherwise?? Does it hurt her?? Again, I'm sure she'll be ok - but I would still get it checked out if it hasn't gone in a few days. :hugs: It's so hard not to worry though!! xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Izzie hasn't had this but my brother did and it was the same as Bun said it was a gland. I can't remember what happened now, but he's ok now :) I'd defo get it checked out Hun just to be on the safe side :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning ladies : 

Callalin: i would say this is probably a raised gland too but to put your mind at rest , get a gp to check it out xx try not to worry too much.......which is hard i kno as i am the biggest worrier on the planet!!!

Tinkerbelle2: hii thought we hadnt seen u here for a while, hope ur ok hun , new year was lovely thanks what bout you??

Well ladies im out this month  .....the  got me thismorning  ...so now im on a mission for a feb bfp!!! *


----------



## Sambles

Good morning everyone,

Sarah - I had a look at the BW meet but I'm going out with my mum on that Sunday otherwise I would've come.

Lil_Baby_Boo - I was massive when I was pregnant as well. I wouldn't let anyone take a photo of me which I regret now because I would love to have some bump pics to look back on

tinkerbelle2 - sorry you're not feeling so great :hugs:

Callalin - I've had no experience of this but just wanted to give big :hugs: Let us know how you get on at the doctors

Kerri - damn :witch: I hope next month is your month

Well not much going on here. I'm on cd57 and still no sign of af or :bfp: My doctor has been off this week but when he is back next week I'm going to make an app to see him

Hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## Stef

Hi ladies.

Kerri - sorry again that the witch got you but as I say fresh cycle to get that BFP!!

Tinkerbelle - sorry you havent been great. Hope your feeling much better. TTC can be an awful and emotional journey. :hugs:

Sam - Hope Noah was good at the dentist has he been before?

Callalin - not got any experience of this hopefully it is a raised gland and will go back down again. 

Vicky - Hope you get in with your Dr soon. Im sure he will have to do something for you but id maybe tell a little white lie and just exaggerate a little bit how long you have been TTC. 

Today I plan to do pretty much nothing. Started with some craps and brown spotting last night (TMI) after wiping and i thought it was ok because the cramping has settled a little but after going to the toilet this morning there is still brown discharge. I have been speaking to the community midwife and she was actually really lovely unlike my own, she reassured me things would probably be ok and because its brown blood its a good sign but has booked me an emergency scan for Tuesday midday so just hoping my little pip will hang on for me. 

Any one got any exciting plans for the weekend? DH has been off since Wednesday and goes back to work on Tues so we have a whole weekend off together for once but we havent any plans yet. shame really as we never get a weekend off. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Aww Stef try not to worry too much. As the mw said, brown blood is usually nothing to worry about. It's probably just beany getting itself comfy. :hugs:

I'm working tomorrow and then on Sunday my mum and dad are coming round to help sort our loft out - what an exciting life lol!x


----------



## Stef

yeah im just gona try not to worry and stuff.

We started having a sort out yesterday, need to finish off. I have 2 full chairty bags of clothes. Cant beleive I had that much stuff i dont wear or want. I also got 1.5 bags of Olivias clothes but im keeping them and will sort them out at some point to sell on through here and ebay etc. 

All i want is a poached egg on toast and i cant have runny egg! Grrrr!

Are you doing a loft conversion Vicky or just having a sort out too??

Hope you have a good day at work. Must be hard working there when your ttc and not having much luck at present. 

Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

morning girls, thanks :flower:
stef I love the pic in your signature, how did you do it?
hope the brown blood is nothing serious, keep us updated,
Sambles hope that's a good sign, everything crossed for you,
mummy2tyler, I saw your thread in the other section, sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## Sambles

I had a clear out last week and just like you I was so surprised at the amount of clothes I had that I no longer wear any more.

We aren't having a conversion but we are going to put some boarding down so that it's easier to store stuff up there so I need to sort through all the crap and re -bag and label it all.

It is hard seeing so many newborn babies and pregnant women and I think OH is fed up with me going on about how cute all the babies are. We had a customer in yesterday with a 5 day old little boy and I almost melted, he was just so adorable.

Hope you enjoy your weekend with DH x


----------



## Stef

Tinkerbelle, Mummy2Tylerxxx did it for me, i just gave her the pictures I wanted her to use. Im sure she will do one for you too :)

I certainly will keep you updated,

Vicky amazing how much junk we keep isnt it. Stupid really. Our house is like that we cant really store anything in there hence why my garage is such a mess. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Tinkerbelle: grrr i kno especailly after having that goddam evap....u see 2 lines and automatically think BFP!!
oh well maybe next month x

I deffo will make you a siggy, just send me some pictures and tell me what theme, ot design u want x

sambles; i bet Mothercare is a lovely place to work tho, but god i bet you get broody!!*


----------



## LM2104

Hi all, do all of do the ovulation tests and CM checks and temp checks or are u just letting nature take its course and hope u DTD on the right day? Personally I'm doing the latter as I have no clue about the rest of the stuff.

On a seperate note, do any of your little ones experience night terrors? Ive had no sleep for 2 nights as annie has been screaming for people in her sleep and thrashing around the bed (she is 19 mnths) last night was particularly bad and I just wondered if any of you ladies had experienced the same?


----------



## Stef

i didnt chart etc. Too much effort and id become obsessed. I just hoped we dtd around the right time and low and behold we must have got it right at some point. even with a 100+ days in my last cycle. 

xx


----------



## caleblake

afternoon ladies

Kerri - sorry the :witch: got you

stef- i had brown blood with caleb and they said at the hospital brown blood is old blood, they did a swap just to make sure. Im sure it will be fine and on the plus side you get to see little beany again and will get new measurements :yipee:

lm2104- im slightly obssesed with opk's and temping etc 

tinkerbelle2- glad to see you back

vicky- i know what you mean about babies making you gaga, it makes me soooooooooooo broody when i see newborns

Well I ont understand anything about my opks, they are in order again
bottom one- 3 days ago
4&5- 2 days ago
3&2- yesterday and the top ones today

number 3 looks darker, grrrrrrrrrrrrr im so confused :headspin:

im off to a carnival tonight with some freinds, caleb will love it xxx




Well not much going on here. I'm on cd57 and still no sign of af or My doctor has been off this week but when he is back next week I'm going to make an app to see him

Hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## caleblake

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00237-20110114-1225.jpg


----------



## Callalin

sun - thanks for looking. She feels ok otherwise. It doesn't hurt her to touch it. She did just get over an ear infection.

sjbno1 - We have an appointment today 4:30 EST, so we'll know by then.

Mumy2Tylerxx - Thanks and sorry that the :witch: got you :( We'll should join the February testers thread :) We'll probably be testing together! :)

Sambles & Stef - thanks for the :hugs: It's just a really freaky thing when you first find one. And my interest in supporting childhood cancer research didn't help as I immediately thought the worst.


----------



## Sambles

LM2104 said:


> Hi all, do all of do the ovulation tests and CM checks and temp checks or are u just letting nature take its course and hope u DTD on the right day? Personally I'm doing the latter as I have no clue about the rest of the stuff.
> 
> On a seperate note, do any of your little ones experience night terrors? Ive had no sleep for 2 nights as annie has been screaming for people in her sleep and thrashing around the bed (she is 19 mnths) last night was particularly bad and I just wondered if any of you ladies had experienced the same?

Our original plan was to just see how it went for the first 6 months and be very relaxed about it. This lasted for about 2 weeks lol before I bought 100 OPKs :haha: I don't temp but I'm thinking of starting. OH still thinks we're taking the relaxed approach :rofl: Little does he know ...

As for the night terrors, we thought Sam was having these a couple of months ago because he was waking 2-3 times a night and would just cry and scream. Even if we picked him up and cuddled him it wouldn't help. It was like he wasn't properly awake and couldn't see us. My hv said if they were night terrors there was nothing that we could do and it would just be something he grows out of. He hasn't had any for a couple of months now. I don't have any advice but I hope it's just a phase she's going through :hugs::hugs: I bet you're feeling exhausted x


----------



## Sambles

Callalin, make sure you let us know please. I wonder if it's linked to her ear infection?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*callalin: hope everything is ok with LO 

Ooo yeh we should join the feb testers lol, when in feb are you due to test x how good would it be if 2 of us got our bfp's at the same time, we would be due around the same sort of time and not long after stef too......wud be even better if there was more bfps too!!

when is everyone else due to test xx

come on girlies we need more bfp's on this thread lol 

xx*


----------



## sun

I'm due to test Feb 01!!! I'm charting and using OPKs right now as I'm not sure I'm actually ovulating :( Haven't has a pos OPK since AF came back after Bun. It has only been 4 cycles for me though and Bun took sooooo long that I don't think I'll be looking at my BFP for a while yet - esp if I'm not OV. I did take soy last month but I don't think it did anything.

On an unrelated note - Bun is 14 months today!! :flower:


----------



## Stef

Callalin, I can see why your worried and I would be exactly the same. I always over react when i spot anything not quite right with Olivia, I hope its nothing. Im guessing its freezing cold where you are so perhaps linked to sore throat or something if it is a gland. Make sure you keep us posted.

Sooo since early this afternoon my spotting seems to have stopped. Fingers crossed it will stay that way and come Tuesday ill hopefully be well reassured. 

Yes we need some more BFPs on this thread, im all lonely boohooo :cry: come on ladies!!!!

:sex: + :spermy: + :dust: = :bfp:

Just like that :rofl:

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sun: I will be testing around 7/8th feb.... I'm really gonna try and not test till then cuz otherwise I will just get my head all messed up again if I start testing early...so I'm gonna try and not test till my ticker says so haha!!

Stef:  ur little conceiving equation is great ... Mite give it a go lol so hopefully u won't b lonely for much longer x*


----------



## Stef

Yes I think you should! :winkwink:

I dont wait to be waiting much longer for you girls to get your bfps :coffee:

Xx


----------



## Sambles

I think the way my body is going I'm expecting to ovulate next xmas so will be testing this time next year :haha:


----------



## Stef

Nooo!! The dr is GOING to help you and if he dosent he will have all us girls to answer too. :gun:


----------



## Sambles

I will tell him to be afraid, very afraid. If he can't do anything I'm going to try soy so at least I have a back up plan :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

It would be so silly if he didnt prescribe clomid or something to help considering you have pcos. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Well I've spoken to a couple of ladies on here and apparently in a lot of areas you have to be refered to a FS first for tests and the men have to have a sperm analysis etc before you can get clomid :shrug: so this could take months. I don't know what the protocol is here though x


----------



## Stef

Oh gosh that rubbish, if i hadnt got my periods back by January -Febuary since they vanished in september my dr was going to prescribe me clomid. 

I hope your appointment goes well what ever the outcome

xx


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :wave:

How are we all?

Vicki - the Dr had best get things sorted hun!!! as Stef said tell him to be afraid lol

Callalin - hope your LO is ok! how did it go at the Drs

Nat - I would say that the third one appears darker but i'm crap at OPKs :wacko:

EEK girls bit early as my cbfm hasnt peaked yet but I did get my first high reading :D woop woop fingers crossed that this weekend we should be able to dtd and then maybe (haha not holding my breath) get a BFP!!! lol


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Sambles said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Lil_Baby_Boo - I was massive when I was pregnant as well. I wouldn't let anyone take a photo of me which I regret now because I would love to have some bump pics to look back on

I think there was only 1 or 2 pics of me when I was PG so I could put it in the baby book. Everytime someone tried to take a photo of me i flipped out.......next time I plan on a 4 weekly photo :thumbup:



Stef said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> 
> Sam - Hope Noah was good at the dentist has he been before?
> 
> 
> Today I plan to do pretty much nothing. Started with some craps and brown spotting last night (TMI) after wiping and i thought it was ok because the cramping has settled a little but after going to the toilet this morning there is still brown discharge. I have been speaking to the community midwife and she was actually really lovely unlike my own, she reassured me things would probably be ok and because its brown blood its a good sign but has booked me an emergency scan for Tuesday midday so just hoping my little pip will hang on for me.
> 
> Any one got any exciting plans for the weekend? DH has been off since Wednesday and goes back to work on Tues so we have a whole weekend off together for once but we havent any plans yet. shame really as we never get a weekend off.
> 
> xx

He has been to the dentist before (last year) but i'm not sure he remembers. He loves the peppa pig dentist with Mr Elephant and Miss Rabbit so he was expecting to see them there along with peppa. He got on the chair (the denstist was about to suggest he sat on my knee) mouth wide open and let the denstist check his perfect little pegs, I told his what a good boy he'd been and the said 'Thank you so much mummy' :cloud9: then he continued to be a little monster for the rest of the day and night :dohh:

I hope everything is ok :hugs: I had similar to you and went for an early scan was told it was old blood too.....I'll keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Stef

Awwww bless him. Olivia has been a terror for the last week. I dont know if it's because she knows I'm under the weather and trying to play on it. 

Thanks Hun that's reassuring. How long did your spotting last for if you can remember?? 

Xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Think it was about 5 or 6 days, went for a scan at 7 +5. I had 'old blood' spotting on and off throughout I think, I also had pains like af was coming, I was convinced every time I went the loo it would be there. :hugs:

I know its hard but try not to worry. X x


----------



## Stef

Thanks. I know what you mean about being convinced af would be there. My spotting has stopped but still got crampy pains. Not like the usual stretching and pulling. I'll be 8 weeks when I get the scan. I soooo hope it's not another internal because that wasn't a pleasant experience. 

I'm sure every thing will be ok fingers crossed from what I've read from various people on here and their experiences of this aswell as the fact it's not got any worse but I can't help but feel like I'm going to be wasting their time. I know I shouldn't think like that, it's just because I'd only had the spotting under 24 hours but I was obviously quite concerned when I call the mw this morning and she said even if it does get better I need to leave the scan in place to be sure all is ok. 

Xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Stef said:


> Thanks. I know what you mean about being convinced af would be there. My spotting has stopped but still got crampy pains. Not like the usual stretching and pulling. I'll be 8 weeks when I get the scan. I soooo hope it's not another internal because that wasn't a pleasant experience.
> 
> I'm sure every thing will be ok fingers crossed from what I've read from various people on here and their experiences of this aswell as the fact it's not got any worse but I can't help but feel like I'm going to be wasting their time. I know I shouldn't think like that, it's just because I'd only had the spotting under 24 hours but I was obviously quite concerned when I call the mw this morning and she said even if it does get better I need to leave the scan in place to be sure all is ok.
> 
> Xx

 
:hugs: its best to get it checked anyway, just like the midwife says & your defo not wasting anyones time, I was on the phone everyday to the midwife when I was last PG.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*quiet on here tonite, hope everyone is ok x*


----------



## caleblake

hey all :hi:

Went to the carnival last night and have been catching up with friends today, luckily it doesnt look like ive missed much thank goodness, it usually takes me ages to catch up if ive been away for a day.

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## sun

Hi Everyone!! Hope you're all having a good weekend!! xxx


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I just thought I'd pop on to see how everyone is. I've got a busy day today so probably won't be on much but will catch up properly tomorrow.

Have a great day ladies x


----------



## Stef

This thread has been quiet. 

Hope every one is having a lovy weekend. 

We are in Bridlington at the moment. Decided to pay my great gramps a visit. Coming home today mind so will probs check back in later when I've access to the laptop. 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies, well its been quite here this weekend!!

Its been a bit crazy here this weekend! never ending! but a lass its over :( another pooey working week and as from Tuesday onto the 2WW!!! EEK 

Girls, I am soooo excited - i've just found out that my best friend Claire is pregnant with her first :cloud9: I'm so pleased for her and so excited that I one of my best mates is pregnant as we sort of drifted apart over the years because she was into going out for nights out and i was looking after a baby - its so exciting :) sorry will stop rambling :) on a ttc note from me - I got another high on the cbfm yesterday and today so hoping it will peak tomorrow :) as the signs are showing it should :) managed to dtd last night haha had to be sneaky but hoping I can blag another night of dtd if I get a peak on my monitor :) 

Hows everyone else going on the ttc front?! this month i feel quite positive but I know I shouldnt as I've experienced enough bfn to know that its purely luck!!! :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*heyy, yer its been really quiet, 

Yay good news for you friend, oh how lovely would it be for you to get your bfp too, u could be bump buddies 

Fingers x'd for you xx

ive not really done much this weekend.....but its gone waaaaay to fast!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

I know Kerri I would be so pleased to be her bump buddy - not that she even realises what that is!!! i'm literally so excited for her at the mo - my OH was like oh gaud guessing you'll want to get pregnant soon then haha - btw hes still ntnp ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHA!! bless him hehe!! ......sneaky sneaky!!

awww it would be lovely, i know when i was preg with tyler one of my close mates was 4week ahead of me in her pregnancy and it was nice to have someone close going through the same x... we could waddle to the shop to buy chocolate together!! lol

get the deed done every night sarah, catch that egg!!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

fingers crossed Kerri :) see that is the problem, Sam is refusing to dtd to much at the mo as I think hes happy to wait for me to get pregnant - i'm so sneaky - i'm hoping he gets a date for this interview (a new job) tomorrow so hes in a really good mood tomorrow ;) lol bad me!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oo i see lol, ...... just whack on some saucy lingerie and he will be all yours  

we need more BFP's and i am on a SERIOUS mission for a feb bfp.....watch this space!  my poor OH aint gonna kno whats hit him haha!! lol 
oj ....but i am on a mission lol *


----------



## sjbno1

haha thats what i'm thinking - I need a plan if I get a peak we are so dtd :) maybe we can get bfps within just weeks of each hun, we defo deserve them :) 

ohhh btw love my new siggie :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh yay how good wud that be, moving along to the first tri together  

im scared!! my poor midwife if i do manage to get pg is gonna have her head battered by me and my 1000,000,0000,000,000,000 questions!! haha x

I have loadsa questions running through my head x*


----------



## sjbno1

hehe we need to move to first tri together otherwise i'm gonna be left on my own chatting to myself :( 

ohhhh whats your questions - i feel so much more prepared this time around and I know what I want already LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ohh and no probs bout the siggy hun, glad u like it x, Your little izzie is a lil cutie *


----------



## Stef

:rofl: that your DH is still NTNP Sarah, men just have no idea do they. 

When i finally talked chris into having another baby he had that vision too. Though he was very good and came to all of my gp appointments with me about my missing cycles.

Olivia isnt very well tonight. I nearly passed out earlier when i took her temp which was 39.5, Thanks to good old calpol its coming down, was 38.8 about an hour ago and ive just checked it now and its 37.6.

She is currently still sat up with me and we are watching Up.

And today I decided that im going to use Olivias cotbed for the baby and so I have just made a huge dent in my bank balence and ordered Olivia some gorgeous big girls furniture from Next though they have estimated it should be with me within the next 12 weeks so i am going to decorate her bedroom at some point too and im hoping that because we are doing her a big girls room she wont feel left out as she too will have new things in her room and not jelous over the nursery appearing because she still dosent believe mummy's having a baby. Just wait til i get a lumpy moving bump Liv. Haha. 

Have spent the weekend with my great grandparents and i think it was a much needed break from this place. I have come back feeling quite positive about things as much as I can whilst feeling so lousy.

Had some more spotting today but again it was brownish and wasnt much at all so im taking that as a good sign. I still have all my pregnancy symptoms so im staying positive unless im told otherwise on Tuesday. Fingers crossed im not.

Yes we definitely need to Feb BFPs and hopefully still some January ones too!! :thumbup:

Im going to be quiet now because i feel like ive just written an essay! 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*you really dont want all my questions!! haha

i have lots & lots & lots!! 

i have mixed thoughts about the 2nd time round....im a bit more worried as i kno all the "not so nice" things that pregnancy brings and i know what labour is like .....arrgghh!!

but i am a little more relaxed as ...99% women will admit that its not as bad 2nd time round as your body has done it before *


----------



## Stef

My body has never done the labour part before. :roll:

Im going to need my consultant to help me decide on VBAC or C-Secton. Cant decide. I will have lots of questions for him/her. They will love me! Haha

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef: awww noo poor liv, hope shes ok.....temperatures are horrible arnt they.... they scare the hell outta me ....tylers highest was 39.9 ....i was a worried mess ....flew upto the hosp in a mad state of panic to be told....its a virus hes fine x 
hope shes better soon x

as u can tell i am a bit of a worrier!

aww how lovely for her , shes bound to love her new room,  .....i only have a 2 bedroom house so if we get a girl then she will hafto bunk up with tyler untill hes 7 and then aparntly its against the law to have boy & girl to share if the oldest child is 7 , we have a loft room but its only a pull down ladder so its not allowed to be classed as a bedroom or me n OH would of gone up there x

ooo would u want to have a VBAC, ..... would be quite good if u did  x*


----------



## sjbno1

sorry went for a bath :) 

Awww poor livvy Stef :( I hope shes feel better soon :( izzie is yet to suffer with a tempreture thank god :hugs: although I do keep thinking I best buy one of those digital ones? might invest in one when i get paid LOL and men are silly - Sam knows from last time that I can get quite hung up on ttc but i've explained to him that its because when its your first you dont even know if you can have kids etc so hopefully that has thrown him off the sent ;) ;) and the room idea sounds fab :) what have you bought :D

Ohhh and I had a c-section 1st time round too but I'm desperate for a vbac and a friend of mine sent me loads of links so if you want them let me know :) I'm now after a water vbac :D 

Kerri - if your in council that is correct - I'm hoping if Sam gets this job we can buy a bigger house as that would be fab but we'll see what happens this week :D fingers crossed :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo does it only apply to council houses......im not in a council house i privately rent so does that mean that it doesnt apply to me ????????

Oo sarah a water birth looks fab doesnt it, i would like one but the thought of not being able to have anything except gas and air puts me off 

ur lucky for izzie not to of had a temp yet......tyler usually gets one nearly everytime hes poorly with a virus etc ......sometimes even if its just a cold....tho fingers crossed as hes getting older they seem to be less frequent x*


----------



## sjbno1

yeah just council properties I think, if you privately rent then its up to you to move iykwim :) are you on the council registar?

i really wanted a water birth last time and nearly cried when they said i wasnt allowed one :( my friend laboured in the water and said it was so good :) i ended up labouring on my back which was so painful and then ended up with a c-section :( its defo worth a try I think :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no not on the council register hun, yer we wud move anyway i would say so they could have their own space x

Oo i laboured on my back also, tyler was lying back to back with my aswell so that was very ouchies....then when they put the epidural in that was me ...stuck on my back , strapped to the moniter and thats how i gave birth !

and then along came the dentist light hahaha stef lol!!!!! ...

howcomes u had to go for c-section sarah x*


----------



## sjbno1

next time i want a active birth so I can walk around etc :) thats what I want though so we'll see :) 

erm its all abit hazy really, my waters broke at 39weeks, then i was induced at 7pm (not sure why, think it was from my high blood pressure), was 10cm dilated at 10pm at the pushing stage, as i had a epidural i was higher risk and there was a emergency in theatre so I was 'put on hold' where izzie turned and i ended up with a c-section - was crazy really and i'm hoping my next MW will have these notes and can explain things better


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo i see, oh nooo u got right upto the pushing stage, same thing happend with my mum ....when she was having my sister, she got upto the pushing stage and my sister turned , she had c-section too and then again with me but that was a planned section.

yer ur midwife will have all this in ur notes and she will be able to chat with u bout what u wana do this time x

im scared bout tearing again  sorry for tmi....i had a 2nd degree tear inside the birthcanal and on the outside of my erm lady bits lol x ....also lost 2 pints of blood and that was very very very scary, im terrified this happens again so my midwife is gonna need to do alot of reassuring haha or shes gonna have a very stressed pregnant lady!*


----------



## Stef

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/homeware/childrensbedroom/4/

I got the bed & mattress, bedside table & wardrobe, im hoping to perhaps get chest of drawers but depends on how much room there will be in the bedroom after I have those in, dont want it to look too busy. I love the bookshelf though, may have to persuade DH to get the bookshelf. Will have to wait for payday for that.

I love it. I cant wait to do her bedroom and decorate and buy her pretty things to put in. Its still quite babyish at the moment. 

I really cant decide if im honest, some days i want a vbac and others I want another c-section. 

Definitely want to find out the sex though at 20 week scan. Have a feeling its a boy, though id rather have another girlie. But so long as baby is healthy who am i to pick which sex id rather. It will be loved and spoilt either way

xx


----------



## sjbno1

oh no :( i really want a vbac next time so dont see why I cant :)

fingers crossed she can give you lots of advice, maybe a active birth or water birth would help with that?


----------



## sjbno1

thats gorgeous furniture Stef :D bet Livvy's room is going to be lush :D


----------



## Stef

ohh yeah loss of blood is scary! I had to have a blood transfusion with Olivia. 

I remember having to have my gown cut off me and it was dripping!! :sick:

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

oh gosh Stef! that sounds awful :( gah this labour business has alot to answer for lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*scary isnt it  thats my main worry this time around , they offered me the transfusion or to take iron for 6months...i chose the iron  i thought the transfusion was some major operation haha till i got home and my mum told me what it was haha ....im a bit simple really 

woooo i love the bedroom furniture!!!! shes gonna love that!! u will hafto post a photo of the finished room xx

oh u deffo finding out the sex....yay we could play guess the sex of stefs baby!! *


----------



## sjbno1

hehe i'd have gone with the transfusion as those iron tablets do bad things to me lol 

yep Stef I agree with Kerri we need to see before and after pics :D and we need to run a poll :) 

will you find out next time Kerri? or do you think you'll have a surprise?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i always said i would like a suprise.....but theres no way i could wait ....and especially now as im actually TTC , ive decided al be finding out if i can x
wat bout u x*


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies, sorry im so late had such a busy weekend.

Stef- Love the furniture her room will look beautiful

Sarah- thats great news about your friend, fx'd your right behind her

M2T- Im the same as you I have no pateince, with Caleb I found out at 17 weeks :rofl:

Funnily enough I ordered new furniture today too, I ordered wardrobes last week and today I ordered a new leather bed, mattress and bedside tables. Also a wall sticker design with the lyrics from our wedding song to put above the bed. I need to get paint and new flooring plus wee things like duvet covers and pillows etc and I will have a new room.

I also bought Caleb a toddler bed and duvet set etc today today, I figured Im going to start re-decorating the rooms so they are all finished by the time a new baby arrives. Our room is first, then Calebs big boy room. If we have another boy I will keep the nursery the same as it was only done last year but if its a girl I will need to re ddecorate......its handy my mil works for b&q :haha:

Anyway just realised Im rambling about my boring life :rofl:

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Callalin

Sambles said:


> Callalin, make sure you let us know please. I wonder if it's linked to her ear infection?

wow, just realized how long it's been since I've popped in here. :dohh:

Well LO's doctor said it looks like just enlarged lymph nodes and it's normal. She told me the types of lumps to watch out for, but told me to come in whenever to check them out. So, everything's good! Thanks for all the support girls!


----------



## Callalin

Must be the season for new furniture! We just got Gretchen a new big girl loft bed and new sheets and pillows, and DH and I got a new king size bed so when DD comes in to snuggle with us in the middle of the night there will be room for her :lol:


----------



## Stef

Callalin Im so pleased everything is fine. What a relief. 

Well I can't sleep tonight. 3:46 am and my eyes ate wide open and my head won't shut off grrrr! 

Nat I love the feeling of satisfaction you get when you have finished decorating. Makes thenhouse feel new again. I also have a friend who works for b&q and quite regulary abuse their discount lmao. We are just about to start the living room. New floor down on 29th yippee! 

I want a new bed. Really quite fancy a sleigh bed this time. 

Today is going to be a long day with so little sleep. 

Xx


----------



## Callalin

Stef said:


> Callalin Im so pleased everything is fine. What a relief.
> 
> Well I can't sleep tonight. 3:46 am and my eyes ate wide open and my head won't shut off grrrr!
> 
> Xx

:hugs: so sorry you can't sleep :( I haven't been sleeping well for the last few nights either. Here's to sweet dreams to you tonight.


----------



## Stef

Bless you thanks. 

Still wide awake, considering taking a spare duvet downstairs making a cup of tea and watch some films or something. I think part if the reason I can't sleep is because we have Olivia in the bed tonight, her temps still up. :( 

Poor thing. 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning girls, 
Callain: glad everythings ok with your little one x

Stef: god isn't it horrible wen u can't sleep!!! Hope Olivia is feeling better tomorrow, 
U shud deffo get a sleigh bed, we've got one they're lovely. 

Well I'm shattered today too, lay awake for ages then woke at 6:45  Tyler is at nursery thismorning so al maybe try nod off for a bit lol altho I will prob end up doing housework!!! *


----------



## Stef

Morning!! :hi:

Hope you catch some Z's whilst Tyler is at nursery. Olivia is at home with us today, I know this sounds awful but i hope she is well enough to go to nursery tomorrow i need time to catch up with my housework which seems impossible with the puppy and Olivia. 

I need to load the dishwasher and cant be bothered. That and ironing are jobs i hate.

XX


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Urgh ironing is such a long and boring job!!, my house isn't actually that bad today so a quick tidy and nip around with the Hoover should do the trick today!! X

How is olivia today... Is her temp still up x bless her x*


----------



## Stef

Shes still in bed with her dad. Ive camped on the sofa. lol

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Aww bless x .... I hope u get a better nights sleep tonite, bet your glad your off work.
Ooo OBEM tonite x*


----------



## Stef

Yes very!! lol!! Back to the drs on Thursday too will see what she has to say then.

OBEM! Cant wait!!

I like the new proposed changed to mat leave meaning that a man can take the remainder if the woman goes back to work early. 

Im planning on taking 10 months again... The longer i take I only have 2-3 months left before i leave my job to go to uni... If i get in.. please please please give me a uni place lol

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*What do u work as, oo that's good that the man can take the time off lol, didn't know that. 
I won't get mat leave this time around as I havnt worked since u had Tyler x
Is that £500 grant still available to mums to buy baby stuff, I prob won't get it tho as I had to apply 6times last time before they gave me it and OH has a better job now *


----------



## Stef

I work in technical support for a telecoms company. hate it!!! 

I dont know when they are planning to bring that in. 

I have no idea about the £500 grant, we didnt qaulify last time and we wont qualify this time either. 

Even though when baby is born i will have been with my employer 4 years and 2 months im only entitled for maternity pay for 3 years service, as to qaulify for maternity pay for 4 years service the baby would have to be due 15 weeks or more after my 4th year of service. Ridiculous so ill get 12 weeks at full pay rather than 18 and then smp after that,,, which is £125 a week. Great. Thanks for that!!!

Better than 1st time round I spose. I didnt qualify for any company materinty pay by 1 week so i ended up having to claim MA

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*That's ridiculous isn't it, I hate how these things work out, it's stupid u shud just get the full amount!! 

Well suppose I best start gettin ready for little mans nursery he's gotta b there at 9 x

Al prob pop back on when I get back xx*


----------



## Stef

Oh bless him!! How many days a week does he go to nursery??

Olivia goes from 7:30-5:30 Tuesdays and Thursdays. 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning Girls :) 

Stef - thats rubbish that you couldnt sleep :( I hate that when your wide awake but you want to sleep :( :hugs:

Kerri - Hope you manage to get lots done whilst Tyler is at nursery! what age do they start getting free nursery places? ohh and back to the find out the sex question, well this time I actually think I would quite like a surprise but at the same time i'd like to know so think we'll discuss this when i get a BFP and see what OH says :)

Well girls, my stupid testing on the cbfm went wrong this morning, so its only showing a high, but laying in bed last night I could feel some slight cramping so thinking I might have ov'd last night, so fingers crossed for this month and let the 2ww begin! bleurgh!

how is everyone today?

Nat -awww sounds like your room is going to be lovely! I need to redecorate our bedroom :) and get a colour scheme going! I'm tempted to have 3 walls one colour and then one wall teal :) with teal matching accessories but OH wants 3 walls one colour and then a rain forest scene on the remaining wall? we shall see!

Right best do some work then!


----------



## Stef

Free nursery places start when they are 3. 

If your child's born between 1 April and 31 August they get the nursery place from 1 September following their third birthday until statutory school age

If your child's born between 1 September and 31 December they get the nursery place from 1 January following their third birthday until statutory school age

If your child's born between 1 January and 31 March they get the nursery place from 1 April following their third birthday until statutory school age

Olivia goes to private nursery and if they get funding from the government from the scheme you can claim upto 5 sessions a week, a session is 3 hours. 

so for Olivia I claim 4 sessions, she is in 2 days so essentially i pay for 8 hours a week, in school holidays i have to pay full price as i cannot claim the sessions.

Hope that makes sense.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*he goes from 9-12 on mon & wed , 
They get the free sessions from age 3, tyler will be 3 next month so he will prob get his easter term, when he gets those he will be going more & i will send him 1 full day to get used to being there all day instead of just the morning x Then when he gets used to it, he will go more x

Ooo u lot with your decorating!! ...all your ideas sound lovely! ....our room is 2 cream walls, 2 chocolate walls and we have chocolate leather bed and chocolate curtains etc, OOo and a animal print duvet haha!! love it x

Well ive hoovered the livingroom, dusted and done the dishwasher so thats enuf for thismorning haha!!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo so tyler will get his in september then?? his birthday is 20th feb x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*omg kerri shut up ....  ignore me am having a really simple day! *


----------



## Stef

No... April Kerri

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha lol ignore me, lol didnt read it properly lol!! 

sarah: lets hope  caught the egg!! *


----------



## Stef

Right im away to clean! How exciting! No wonder its blue monday with the chores I have. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

ohh thanks for that Stef :) that was very helpful :) so izzie will get hers next year after her birthday as she is the 1st August :) oh that will be good for her :) 

Kerri - ohhh sounds lush - our bedroom is very bland at the moment :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive just read drinking green tea is bad for TTC arghhhhh!! 
ive posted a thread on here to ask a few opinions, 
ive just had a cup cuz it burns fat!!

surely 1 cup wont hurt :/ i hope x*


----------



## sjbno1

I've never heard that before but then i dont drink green tea but would be tempted to now that I know it burns fat LOL 

Whats the effects against ttc then?

work is so boring today! although I've pissed around for nearly 3 hours and its nearly 11am!!! woop woop not long to go!


----------



## Stef

Ugh had an awful thought today that my scan tomorrow might be another internal. Please no!!!

I have no idea what effects green tea would have on TTC.

Sarah what time do you finish work?? Chris has arranged for his friend to come over today and i really cant be arsed. Ive tidied downstairs, so im going to go and have a nice relaxing soak in the bath (and remember to lock the door so i dont have Olivia climbing in with me)

Olivia is much much better today. Causing mischief as usual. No such thing as a peaceful day. lol

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

my goodness you girlies can chat

Just thought I would pop in and say hi, wasn't on yesterday as I had planned a small surprise party for my hubby....looked more terrified when everyone jumped out. We are currently looking into a rent to buy property. I am excited as we will decorate if we get it. We have never decorated before...never seen the point as we have never stayed anywhere for longer than 18 months. I really want to do Oliver a big boy room when we leave, really excited about it, Stef you have inspired me going to look at the Next sets!!! Althuogh he does have everything, just doesn't match. He has a double bed (pine), chest of drawers (white) Dr Who Canvas wardrobe, a bed settee and an ottemen, just got rid of his book case as was too much going on. His room is massive, hoping next one will be smaller, so have an excuse to get him new things. Also excited about decorating our new kitchen. I am getting a ewing machine for my birthday in march and am going to make tea towel and aprons and placemats, etc....I really love the 1950s style in the kitchen and love Cath kidson (but will be so much cheaper to make it myself).


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri I was under the impression that green tea was good, but can't remember why, lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well i read its great for loads of things, burning fat is a big one, preventing cancer etc ....great for bones, nails etc , basically everything ....apart from TTC it seems 

ive just read that because it has cafffine, thats bad.... and it can slow down folic acid which is obvs important in pregnancy, caffiene can cause low birth weight and birth defects  

maybe best not drink anymore till after the baby is born x*


----------



## Stef

I love some Cath Kidston stuff too but hubby isnt so keen, They do a gorgeous kids bag in a pony print which i wanted the material to make Olivia a few things but they dont bloody sell that print. :dohh:

Wow his room must be big to fit all that in, our room are like shoe boxes.

Xx


----------



## MrsLQ

He has the biggest room in the house, could easily be made into 2 smaller bedroom...he has all that and room to play!!! I think I am going to find some similar prints..


----------



## sjbno1

awww i love kath kidson :) my friend was making bags with kath kidson like materials - they were lush but the material is quite expensive :( have a look about for a good price hun :D

oh er Kerri - well I still drink tea etc so maybe google how much caffiene is in Green T - compared to normal T? Maybe you could start taking folic acid to up it iykwim! Asda baby event starts tomorrow and they have it on offer - £2 for pregnacare?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive started my folic acid today, 1 a day x 
i did it with tyler too untill my doc appointment and they gave me some x*


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

Looks like I've got a lot to catch up on!

Kerri - I drink one cup of green tea a day because apparently it can help with actually conceiving but it can also affect how well the folic acid is absorbed so basically my doctor said to make sure I don't drink the tea to close to when I take my folic acid.. He said 1 or 2 cups a day won't do me any harm.

Stef - I had a scan at 7 + 5 with Sam and that was an external one so you might be ok. You could see his little heart beating and everything.

MrsLQ - hope your new job is going well

Sarah - hope the afternoon is less boring for you

I've managed to get a doctors appointment for Fri so will hopefully get things sorted then x


----------



## sjbno1

ohh good luck vicki :hugs: i hope he can refer you to get some answers - sorry if you answered this already but how were your cycles before Sam?

Stef - hopefully its external hun :D


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> ohh good luck vicki :hugs: i hope he can refer you to get some answers - sorry if you answered this already but how were your cycles before Sam?
> 
> Stef - hopefully its external hun :D

My cycles have always been crazy, every 50 -90 days. I took agnus castus when TTC Sam and that regulated them to 35 days x


----------



## Stef

Helloooooooooooooooooooooo!!

Vicky im excited about your appointment, I hope it all goes well and keep me posted pleaaase!!

I hope this scan isnt internal but we shall see... First tri boards arent great at the moment, so many sad/horror stories that i keep worrying myself stupid, i keep saying ill only look at the good ones but i cant help go into others and offer the ladies some friendly advice or encouragement.

Hope everything is good tomorrow, wonder if i may have even caught up a little?? 

Im started to feel like a house end all I want to do is eat eat eat. Help!!

OBEM at 9pm! How damned exciting every one.

XX


----------



## sjbno1

evening all,

well work was boring between 11 - 2pm the afternoon really dragged then picked up again :D anyway no work tomorrow :D and only 2 more days left this week :) love 3 day weeks :D

Stef - I have gone on that part of the forum so know what you mean, think i'll stick in my little safe bubble here :) 

I doubt i'll watch OBEM as Sam is home, he doesnt like it so will try and watch it tomorrow instead :D


----------



## Sambles

Evening Stef :wave:

Make sure you drink plenty of fluid before your scan so that way you shouldn't have an internal. Although when I had mine I drank way too much and was doubled up in pain by the time I got there and ended up crying because I thought I was going to wet myself :haha:

I can't wait for OBEM. Only half hour to go :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OOO cant wait!! ....think theres a water birth tonite *


----------



## Sambles

Hi Sarah and Kerri :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hiii vicky! :wave: 

you ok hunny! x
are u excited for OBEM too lol!!  xx*


----------



## honey08

stef whens ur scan hun ? i had an 8wk scan with morgan and external she cud see his hb etc but wanted to do internal aswell i let her and it was grt, messurements etc, but its ur choice :hugs:


AFM im having a scan on my ovaries etc 20th jan cos of awful cramps i get after O, and spotting after af :cry:

wish me luck ladies

:hi: to newbies x


----------



## Sambles

Yep I've been excited all day. How sad is that lol?!


----------



## Stef

I was like that last time. I drank loads and every time i walked i thought i was about to do the biggest pee ever!!

Wasnt good. DH thought it was hilarious. Idiot.

Xx


----------



## Sambles

honey08 said:


> stef whens ur scan hun ? i had an 8wk scan with morgan and external she cud see his hb etc but wanted to do internal aswell i let her and it was grt, messurements etc, but its ur choice :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM im having a scan on my ovaries etc 20th jan cos of awful cramps i get after O, and spotting after af :cry:
> 
> wish me luck ladies
> 
> :hi: to newbies x

Hope your scan goes well. Let us know what they say xx


----------



## sjbno1

for my scan we were told not to drink :wacko: quite glad really as I know I wouldnt have lasted lol

Evening Honey, Vicki & Kerri :wave:

Doh I want to watch OBEM :( maybe i'll send Sam out :D

Vicki - I didnt realise you had long cycles, have you ever taken anything to regulate them?


----------



## Stef

Honey

Good luck at the scan, hope it gives you some answers and nothing serious. 

I have a scan tomorrow at midday as ive had some spotting and i had a scan on 7th which marked me at 6+3 which was an internal, yuk, its the whole condom on the end of the probe things and dropping me pants. ewww. lol

Sarah im so glad i have me little bubble here or id be a wreck lol 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha stef!! , same....but its silly cuz the letter u get for the 12 week scan says to drink a bottle of water before the scan so i did, but my appointment was late so i was desperate..... even the woman doing the scan said omg look at your bladder ....u wana go and let a little bit out haha....i was like noo i wont be able to stop if i do!! 

vicky: noo not sad haha ive been excited too haha!!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*honey: good luck on the scan , hope all is ok xx*


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> for my scan we were told not to drink :wacko: quite glad really as I know I wouldnt have lasted lol
> 
> Evening Honey, Vicki & Kerri :wave:
> 
> Doh I want to watch OBEM :( maybe i'll send Sam out :D
> 
> Vicki - I didnt realise you had long cycles, have you ever taken anything to regulate them?

Only agnus castus which I took because my doctor wouldn't help. I was diagnosed with PCOS about 3 years ago now even though I guessed that I had it when I was about 18 but back then it wasn't a problem. In fact I liked only having a period every 3 months. Now I'm desperate to have one each month. Funny how times change x


----------



## sjbno1

awww fingers crossed it wont be a internal, i'm sure it wont be as my friend had a 8 week scan and that was ok external (omg reading that just reminded me of when my waters broke and I had to be examined by a male dr - was awful) lol only just reminded me haha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha me and stef have come to the conclusion that i broke bnb with my chatting too much haha!!

sorry girls lol its back now x*


----------



## sjbno1

haha so your responsible for it being broken LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hehe aparntly so hehe!!! 

sarah.... get watching this water birth!!! x*


----------



## sjbno1

haha I am :D


----------



## Stef

Booo adverts!


----------



## Sambles

That water birth looked fantastic x


----------



## sjbno1

I really want a water birth next time :) 

gonna carry on reading up about it :D

Oh er Sam is watching it with me - not sure I want him too LOL


----------



## Sambles

It's made me want one as well!

My OH is upstairs, I think he would probably faint if he watched it!


----------



## sjbno1

awwww sam just declared that the water birth was beautiful! bless :cloud9: why didnt he say things like that to me LOL


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> awwww sam just declared that the water birth was beautiful! bless :cloud9: why didnt he say things like that to me LOL

aww that's so sweet of him to say that x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awwwwww sarah bless him, i was bloody impressed by her....she did well with no pain relief!! *


----------



## sjbno1

she did amazingly well but she was in a amazing zone - doh i need that zone!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*she was, brilliant! 
the sister was havin more trouble and she wasnt even in labour!!*


----------



## sjbno1

hehe i told Sam I want a water birth next time and I will get it! lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*.....fingers crossed u caught the egg and it happens sooner than u think!! 
Then u can tell us all how it was! 

Im tempted now but ..... the whole ....no pain relief kinda gets to me!!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

you can have gas and air 

Ohhh I hope we get our BFP's Kerri :) i'm so broody:D


----------



## sjbno1

Gleeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stef

I want you all to hurry up and get your BFPs! I need some bump buddies.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo me too, i get broodier after every OBEM haha

Im serious about my feb bfp....if i get a bfn al be going into hiding 
Hey...u lot mite get a word in edgeways on here now HAHA ....oj!! lol 

lets get our bfp's .....all of us!!*


----------



## Sambles

We want to join you too Stef x


----------



## sjbno1

awwwww Stef I'm trying, I'm trying LOL 

Kerri if I dont get my BFP this month, i'm due to ovu on valentines day next month ;)


----------



## Stef

Lol Kerri the thread would gather cobwebs with out you! :rofl:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

yeah we'd be lost well i'd be like the crazy cat women just talking to myself LOL


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> awwwww Stef I'm trying, I'm trying LOL
> 
> Kerri if I dont get my BFP this month, i'm due to ovu on valentines day next month ;)

Aww that would be lovely if you conceived on valentines day


----------



## sjbno1

Right off for a shower and bed :) 

night girls xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHAHAHA it would haha!! .....god lol 

ooo so that wud be ok too sarah....as i am due to OV around 25th jan...... and then test around 8th feb ...i think x

so u wudnt be too far

i would love for all of us to get our bfps close x*


----------



## sjbno1

well it will be if I havent this month HAHA :) I wish the 2WW wasnt that long lol


----------



## Sambles

Night Sarah x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite sarah , hope the TWW flies in.....dont do what i did and test early LOL!! x*


----------



## Sambles

If you do get your :bfp:s this month you will both have to PROMISE to come back here and visit me often :thumbup: and I will be stalking your pregnancy journals :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sambles: ..... 100% deffo i wont be leaving this thread till you've All got ur bfp's!! 

Hopefully you will get yours soon hun xx 

 to us all*


----------



## Stef

Night sarah

Dont worry Vicky, I wouldnt leave you on your own. Im resident here. Lol and your not going to be far behind because your dr is going to help :D

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Just wondering, would any of you mind being filmed giving birth? When I was watching OBEM I was thinking that I bet it would be great to watch it back in years to come


----------



## lottiexx

hi, am new on ere, ttc 2 an wonderd if i cud join in :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*would be great to watch in years to come but i dont think i would like to be filmed, especially like those girls ...being put on tv ...noo!!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey lottie :wave:

how long u been TTC for x*


----------



## Sambles

Welcome Lottie :wave:


----------



## Callalin

Stef said:


> I want you all to hurry up and get your BFPs! I need some bump buddies.
> 
> xx

:rofl: I feel very positive about this month


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Callalin said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> I want you all to hurry up and get your BFPs! I need some bump buddies.
> 
> xx
> 
> :rofl: I feel very positive about this monthClick to expand...

*when u testing???  *


----------



## lottiexx

hiya, bin ttc since last month, how long av yous bin ttc?? x


----------



## Sambles

Callalin said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> I want you all to hurry up and get your BFPs! I need some bump buddies.
> 
> xx
> 
> :rofl: I feel very positive about this monthClick to expand...

Ooh Callalin, I hope this is your month x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lottie: ...ive been properly TTC for 1 month ...the 1st month i said i was gonna ...me and OH never DTD so cant count that, so last month was the 1st month x

hope u get ur bfp soon!!*


----------



## Sambles

I'm off to bed now ladies, can hardly keep my eyes open 

Nighty night xx


----------



## Callalin

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Callalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stef said:
> 
> 
> I want you all to hurry up and get your BFPs! I need some bump buddies.
> 
> xx
> 
> :rofl: I feel very positive about this monthClick to expand...
> 
> *when u testing???  *Click to expand...

Well I have about 8 days to Ov. So I think my date to test is near the 11th. I'm not using any OPK's yet as AF just stopped 2 days ago. 

How about you guys?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite vicky xx sleep well xx*


----------



## Stef

Id hate to be filmed. Seeing my noonie it all its glory. No thanks! Lmao.

Hello lottie welcome :hi:

Callalin oooh thats got me excited fingers crossed

Nighty night Vicky

xx


----------



## Callalin

Sambles said:


> Callalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stef said:
> 
> 
> I want you all to hurry up and get your BFPs! I need some bump buddies.
> 
> xx
> 
> :rofl: I feel very positive about this monthClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh Callalin, I hope this is your month xClick to expand...

Well I'm not holding my breath, as it's only our 2nd attempt. But it feels better than December was. Maybe because DH is really into it this time, and our little girl has not been such a handful lately.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well fingers crossed for u!!! xx

i OV around the 25th so will be testing around the 8th xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Welcome Lottie

Oh no filming here haha I'd be too embarrassed lol wouldn't be able to watch it lol 

If we change the title to team take 2 we can have this as a ttc general and pregnancy one???


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i think we should just go with team take 2 as we have all said we like that really x

we need a blinkie made !!!! 

does a blinkie hafto flash??*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*anyone else got any ideas xx*


----------



## lottiexx

i av bin usin the ovulation tests, i avnt used them before. i av irregular cycles which annoys me lol, i ad a 21 day cycle an then last month i ad a 30 day cycle x


----------



## Stef

Sarah did you ever get a reply from NCmommy she hasnt updated with us for 2.5 weeks. 

Hope everything is O.K

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite ladies im off to bed, hopefully to sleep and not lie awake all night like lastnite, al pop back on my phone if i cant sleep lol 

speak tomorro xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

hello ladies, 

Kerri...I am a week ahead of you...so hopefully we will be super duper close bump buddies, when we both get preggers this month!!!!

Hello....Lottie...I have been trying for 3 years (but classed as 2.5yrs by docs as I was breastfeeding for 6 months) We have FS appt soon....I will be pregnant this year!!

I shall be back on tomorrow girlies...have a fab day!"


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MrsLQ said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> Kerri...I am a week ahead of you...so hopefully we will be super duper close bump buddies, when we both get preggers this month!!!!
> 
> Hello....Lottie...I have been trying for 3 years (but classed as 2.5yrs by docs as I was breastfeeding for 6 months) We have FS appt soon....I will be pregnant this year!!
> 
> I shall be back on tomorrow girlies...have a fab day!"


*Fingers Crossed hun, I think theres a few of us that would be quite close if we were all to get our bfp's!! 

Oo hope we do!!! *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* finished yesterday  

Im off out for tea with a few mates tonite, but will pop on when i get back and see what you've all been upto  

Hope everyone has had a good day!! *


----------



## sjbno1

Evening girls,

Oops Stef forgot to message her - let me go find her and send her a message in a mo :)

Lottie - have you taken anything herbal to regulate your periods?

Mrs LQ - we are defo all gonna be bump buddies :hugs:

Kerri - have a lovely evening :hugs:

EEEEEEEEEKKKK Girls my friend Jo who was my TTC buddy & bump buddy (our babies are 6 weeks difference) has just got her BFP :dance: :dance: :dance: I am soooooo bloody excited :hugs: :hugs: I really hope I can join her on her journey again - i'm pretty postitive i ov'd on Sunday night and we dtd on Saturday night so I hope we manage to catch that eggy :hugs: I've never felt OV cramps before but I'm pretty certain as since them cramps i've had no more cm :) sorry for rambling, gonna go and find NCMommy


----------



## Sambles

Sarah, I really hope this is your month and congrats to your friend x


----------



## sjbno1

Me to Vicki - I feel so happy for her but as the time is passing by I cant help wishing and knowing now that if AF arrives for me I'm gonna be really disappointed now lol


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I can understand why you would feel like that but if you did ov on sunday and you DTD on Saturday then I reckon you're in with a good chance of a :bfp:


----------



## sjbno1

I really hope so Vicki :hugs: i'm pretty positive I ov'd then and just hope that when we dtd Sams swimmers were hanging around LOL 

I hate the 2ww I wish they didnt exist lol


----------



## Sambles

It would be good if you could just fast forward through the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

Yeah :) or someone else could do it for me LOL


----------



## Stef

Ohh i hope so Sarah, apparently they can live in the cervix for upto 5 days!

Ive been at A&E with Liv tonight. Home again now. She woke with croup on sunday and since she has had high temp awful cough and complains the lights hurts her eyes now and again. The dr said her chest is clear and it seems viral but i need to keep a close eye on her incase it turns into a bacterial infection. 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

How frightening Stef. Glad she is ok though :hugs: x


----------



## Stef

Yeah me too. Was scary but felt so relieved when the dr told me id been doing everything correct. 

Im soooooooooooooooo tired tonight. Please Olivia and Harry (puppy) let me have a lie in in the morning. :shipw:

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

oh gosh Stef, bless Livvy :hugs: hope they didnt keep you waiting too long :hugs: good news about your scan though hun x


----------



## Sambles

Hope you get a lie in tomorrow. What time do you usually get up?x


----------



## Stef

We were seen really quick in A&E tonight and the Dr was lovely surprisingly.

I know. Im so pleased it wasnt an internal. Cant believe i almost peed myself when i got up off the chair. I nearly told her to turn the scan off half way through cos i had to pee so bad. :dohh:

Im pleased that the MW I saw before took on my concerns about being too late for NT scan and moved my scan to the week earlier where as my MW said my first scan would be right. Just goes to show. 

She expects my dates may change again at my next scan.

Gosh can you girls please get your BFPs I want to read about your pregnancies. lol :flower:

XX


----------



## Stef

When im at work usually 6am, just lateky can be between 6am and 8am. 

Back to drs on Thursday im hoping she may give me a little longer still feeling rubbish and extremely exhausted and struggling with my moods. Im an emotional wreck.

xx


----------



## sjbno1

ohhh i love a 8am lay in :) I only get them on Tuesdays lol 

I'm working on getting my BFP lol but it took a while before so I just figure it will take that long again lol


----------



## Sambles

Aww Stef sorry you're still feeling rubbish. Do you know why you're feeling so emotional? Is it personal stuff or hormones or both?x


----------



## Stef

Bit of both I think.


----------



## Sambles

It doesn't sound silly at all. I don't blame you for feeling so run down and emotional, it must be so tough on you with Chris working til so late. How comes your friends are so far away? Have you moved house? 

I'm sorry you have got such a difficult relationship with your mum and you've had issues with her parents. It sounds like you could do with a bit of support and a huge hug at the moment :hugs: Us girlys are always here for you and you never 'bore' us! xx


----------



## sjbno1

hun, there not silly problems, I remember feeling lonely after I had izzie as Sam was at work and I didnt know anyone around here except my family, I was lucky that a neighbour took me under her wing and introduced me to baby groups - i have loads of friends around here now :) i hope your grandad is ok :hugs: and i hope things sort themselves out :hugs: what does Chris do for a living?


----------



## Stef

Just editing my posts as whilst I dont mind sharing with you girls because your all fab I would hate every tom dick and Harry to come across my problems on google lmao


----------



## sjbno1

gosh what a horrible situation hun :hugs: could you take Livvy to some local groups :) this is what I did and now have lots of mummy friends where we've had some evenings out? might be worth looking into :)


----------



## Sambles

That's terrible that they forced Chris to do that shift. I thought that if he was off sick they would've had to put him back on his original shift when he went back. Has he spoken to anyone in HR about it?

Chris's ex sounds like a right cow, I definitely think you did the right thing by stopping contact or she could have caused major problems for your relationship. You've just got to think now that you need to look after yourself because you have got something very precious inside you. I don't know you personally but from some of the things you've said you sound like a very caring person with a huge heart. I know it's easier said than done but you need to try and relax a bit.

Do you feel better now that you know bubba is ok and healthy? I bet that couldn't have been helping your stress levels x


----------



## Stef

Edited for the same reason

:)


----------



## Stef

Right im going to bed girls. Night night 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*heyy, 

stef: .... we dont think your a whinger hun, and HUGE HUGS to you xx 
I know its not quite the same but you always have us here xx*


----------



## sjbno1

your not a whinger at all - hmmm on NM's I met up with a local mum who wanted some mummy friends, have you looked on there? also have you thought about doing a NCT course for baby no.2 I have 4 great mummy friends from my NCT group?


----------



## Sambles

That must have been such a hard decision for Chris to make but it sounds like he had no choice. I know people like his ex who use their children as a weapon and it's awful. 

It's no wonder you feel so exhausted with all this going on + the normal early pregnany tiredness + your thyroid! Hopefully the doctor will be able to sign you off for a bit longer x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Right im going to bed girls. Night night
> 
> xx

Hope you sleep well and get a lie in tomorrow x


----------



## sjbno1

i'm off to bed too now as fancy a early night :) but just wondered I cant remember with izzie but how many DPO were you when you got your first signs of being pregnant? haha SS here I come :blush: lol


----------



## sjbno1

Hehe girls, i'm so bad I just ordered a Jenny Renny reading :blush: I had one done with Izzie and I got my BFP the same month as she predicted :) and it was pretty spot on like that so I thought why not but inflation has made them more expensive lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OOo sarah let us know what she says!! .....i hope she says .... feb bfp!! *


----------



## sjbno1

meee too :) did you have a good evening?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i did yeh! , had lasagne to eat, was yummy!!

then had such a laugh, i dont think ive laughed like that for a while....was good fun x

im gonna watch shameless in a bit then get away to bed im tired x*


----------



## sjbno1

This was my original reading
*
Hi Sarah,
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of November 2008. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is connected to the months of July and August 2009 - specific reference to around August 8th and July 27th*.

I got my BFP In November 2008 :) 
I went into labour on 31st July - Had izzie on the 1st Aug
Her original due date was the 7th Aug :) 

The only bit that was wrong was the Boy bit :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh wow!! ..... ha thats madness!! 

Ooo am tempted to get one now haha altho.....im going to wait ...as i am determined to get this feb bfp!! and if she said something different i would depress myself  lol

wow she was soo close tho ......spooky!! *


----------



## sjbno1

Yeah was mental just how close! its funny as I know that if she didnt say Jan/Feb then she would give me a date and I know that she could be right iykwim - i'll let you know


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh i get ya, ok well im off now ....speak tomorro
nanite xx *


----------



## caleblake

again just popping to say hi :hi: as Ive been soooooooooooooo busy for the past few days Ive not managed to catch up with you all. Stef I read your journal and so please about the scan news. I will try and catch up tomorrow but need to get my car towed to a garage as went down the biggest pothole tonight and it bust my tyre and damaged my alloy. Needed to get towed home as it cant get fixed till kwik fit opens tomorrow. Hope your all well xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Just writing this to subscribe again as I hit the unsubscribe button while using my phone by accident!! Xx


----------



## Callalin

Well here we go again! It starts the 2 week :sex: marathon for me. Because of my irregular cycles we try to DTD every other day a few days before and a few days after when my actual fertile days are supposed to fall. We didn't do that last month, so we'll see how it works this time around.

I love all the positive thoughts on this thread and the great support everyone gives! Just thought I'd tell you all that :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi! I have a 10 month old baby girl and ttc #2 :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*welcome miissmuffet :wave:

hope your stay is short & sweet ! x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hehe thanks! Testing in 2 weeks. only just got AF back couple weeks ago, so although we have been trying for a few months, this is only my 1st cycle. i wish you all speedy bfps! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo fingers crossed for bfp!! 
I suppose this is my first proper month of TTC as the 1st month ...me and OH never managed to DTD in fertile period so doesnt really count, and the 2nd month we only managed the once in fertile period and it was after ov so cant really count that either lol
so i have my mission head on for a feb bfp!! Testing early feb!! xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooh exciting!

how old is your wee man? He is so adorable!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou!! 

He will be 3 next month x

Your little girl is a total cutie too!! ....What gender would you like for your #2 .... Or are you happy with either x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Aww cute!!!

I don't mind, either way is good- we have lots of girl things so would be nice to have another girl in that sense, but a boy would be good too as we would have one of each, so its a win win situation. We already have our names picked out. We have for ages since b4 we had Ella lol.

I *think* we are going to have surprise baby this time around. i don't know if I could do it though eeeeek :haha:

Are you wanting a boy or girl? :)

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oo wow!! ......i always said if i had baby number 2 i would have a suprise....but now its actually come to TTC.... i dont think i would be patient enough to wait!! 

Erm i would be happy with either aslong as the baby is healthy x

another boy would be easier for us as we have some boy stuff already like you say.....also they can share tylers room x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooh maybe if we get preggies at the same time we could cheer each other on with the surprise thing. keep each other sane while we wait till the birth. :haha:

Dought i can wait that long, but just imagine finding out the gender at the birth. how exciting would that be!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yes!! lol

oh it really would be amazing, i said i would just take a blue sleepsuit and a pink sleepsuit in the hospital bag and then find out at the birth.....but 9month is a long time and it would drive me mad not knowing haha. also i LOVE baby shopping and it would be hard not being able to buy blues, pinks or little outfits for either etc lol*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea thats a good point. The practical way would be to find out so you can organise. But then there's the surprise part. gosh i don't know! i'm torn! maybe i'll just have to wait and see what i feel like close to the time. it hasn't even happened yet and already I'm discussing the birth and stuff :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ano its a hard descision!!, see how u feel at the scan when it happens x

HaHa me too!! ..... ive already picked the pram i would like this time haha as our old one got ruined in our celler in our old house from damp *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh no! Was it a good pram? Do you have another pram for Tyler? i would need to get a dubby buggy for 2 under 2! i don't really like the look of them- one baby ontop of the other. But I guess you gotta do what you gotta do. You could also get side by side but heck no! can you imagine trying to get through little shops and narrow doorways? :dohh:

Have you got any names picked out already?


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girlies :) 

Welcome Miismuffit :wave: hope your stay in short here :) 

Kerri morning hun - was tyler up in the night? saw your suffering this morning :) 

Callalin - I know what you mean - this is a lovely thread :hugs: keeping me sane :) 

hehe girls so last night as you saw my second bf got a BFP which is very exciting :) I told Sam she is pregnant and so Sam asked where I am in my cycle (I pretended to be niave and not know) lol seemed to work but this time he was up to DTD lol bloody typicle when ovu is now finished with LOL MEN!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR Maybe I can tell him when the right time is next month if I get a bfn? gaud bloody knows!!!

Bleurgh i'm at work today :( I really wish I could have stayed in bed a bit longer LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha i kno wot u mean bout the double buggies.....the ones on top of the other always seem like one poor baby gets a crappy view haha....maybe keep switching them from time to time haha!! ....and the side by side ones a are huge!!!

it was a mamas and papas o-zon.....was ok but wouldnt have another mamas and papas ...the wheels were not great

Tyler was in a pushchair by then so he still had something to go about in.

Erm no names for deffo yet i did like katelyn -anne for a girl as my mums middle name is lyn so kate LYN .....and my sisters middle name is anne so kateyn-anne 
but am not so sure on that anymore haha! and boys names im like.....blank!!

what bout u, what names have you chosen x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey sarah, yeh he had a bad dream and his room was cold  so i took him in with us for the night where he talked about nursery from 3.15 till 5 when OH got up for work and that was me wide awake then!! 

Hes off to nursery in 10min .....hes complainin of a snotty nose tho so wonder if thats another reason why he was un settled  

Ooooo sarah!! lets hope u wot hafto tell him next time cuz uve already caught your egg!!!

am excited for these tests!! i have a feeling there will deffo be a bfp on this thread soon from one of us!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

haha that's exactly what i think about the double buggy- one gets a crappy view :rofl: yea i meant a push chair- prams and pushchairs here are very similar! 

Our first girls name choice was kaitlyn! it's a very pretty name. our next girl will be Ruby Mae, and boy probably Luca. not sure on middle name maybe Jack. if we have another girl after ruby we will probably have an India. And i like Kennedy also. Well that's the plan anyway :haha:

Morning SJB :hi: well, in my case- evening :haha: It's 9.35 Weds night!
Congrats to your BF! that must be so exciting! Hopefully you can join her soon! :dance:

:flower:


----------



## sjbno1

oh I already know what buggy I want :blush: chose it ages ago LOL 

https://www.twinsuk.co.uk/products/101429/Baby-Jogger-City-Select-Double-Buggy/

although it would mean selling my beloved icandy :( I do love that pram!

I hope one of us does Kerri - infact I hope we all get them together :) :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo ruby mae is lovely  yeh kaitlyn is a lovely name x
my friend has twins called Indian & Noah! ....india is lovely and quite rare too x

well al be back in 10 nippin tyler to nursery xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Evening hun - whats your name btw we all got confused with UNames recently LOL 

Oh I wish it was Wednesday evening that way I would have finished work!!! Its 8.40am here :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Love the pram sarah.....im wanting an icandy this time...a cherry i think x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hey that pram is great sjb! looks like they can both get a good view! Wouldn't you keep your icandy for if you just want to take one of the babies out?

I'm Andi! i'm guessing you're sarah? (by above comment) :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Ooo ruby mae is lovely  yeh kaitlyn is a lovely name x
> my friend has twins called Indian & Noah! ....india is lovely and quite rare too x
> 
> well al be back in 10 nippin tyler to nursery xx*

:hi: x


----------



## Stef

Morning girls. 

Got my lie in but I've woken up with a real stiff back this morning. Feel like a robot lol!! 

Bluergh MS has hit this morning too. 

Welcome missmuffet :hi: 

What's every ones plans for today that aren't at work. Fancy doing something if liv's feeling upto it but indent know what. 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Stef! :hi:

Congrats on baby! Sorry you have ms, i got hit with it really bad last time it's the pits :( :hugs:

I hope your back gets better as the day goes on!

:flower:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey stef: Grrr to ms  yuk yuk yuk!!! 

Glad u got some sleep!! x 
Ive just dropped Tyler off at nursery so im gonna have a clear up and then go shop and grab something for lunch then when he gets home we will prob just have a sofa day with a dvd, or play with the playdoh or summit as we were awake most of the night, may go for a walk later altho its freeeeezing out!!

what you fancyin doin today x*


----------



## sjbno1

Sarah that buggy converts to a single too ;) nice name too lol

Stef - awww poop about the MS and bad back! Hope you feeling better soon! I found polos a godsend for MS :)
Does your library have any sing and rhyme this in today? Or swimming maybe?

Work is sooooo boring today :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm not up to much, it's nearly 11.30 and Ella just woke up. i'm kinda glad as my left boob is so sore! I only BF in the mornings and don't have enough milk to be engorged but thats what it feels like! Random! i couldnt hold ella on that side when i got her out of bed. it feels so full, swollen and tingly! Hopefully it will settle down after ella has a feed! 3-4 dpo too early for sore boobies? i can't remember when i got them with ella but i know I got them early.

Oooh what dvd are u going to watch?

:flower:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo ouchies!!  

Erm not sure yet probably either Cars or WALL-E ....or possibly Roary The Racing Car haha theyre his 3 faves! 

I remember trying to BF tyler after he was born, its harder than it looks, ....i managed for 3 days lol then gave up as my nipples actually had blisters sorry tmi!!
so sore ....so well done you for keepin it up! xx*


----------



## sjbno1

I only managed 1 day :cry: but someone said if you use lanisoh from day 1 it will help you avoid all pain etc!!!

Bored bored bored lol


----------



## Stef

I love WALL-E! Up is pretty good too. I record them all off disney cinema.

Well after wanting to do something today i appear to have no motivation. infact im not going to go to college tonight, want a quiet night in with the hubby before im back at drs tomorrow.

I need to get courier quotes for some ladies who are interested in my icandy at some point too. 

Olivia is being a madam complaining because i put her milk in a fifi cup and not peppa pig! Grrr

I ordered some Maternity jeans from Mamas and Papas which came today, tried them on and they fit in the leg etc lovely but the bump bits a little bagy at the mo... which i would expect it to be but my normal jeans are getting tighter. 

XX


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awwwww stef excited!!!! i cant wait to start gettin a bump again!

did anyone get stretchmarks 1st time round , i was lucky got none on my belly through pregnancy but got them on my boobs  ....theyre silvery now but i hate them

after pregnancy i noticed i have 1 stretchmark right on my bellybutton where i kept my piercing in and it stretched so this time.....it will be coming out and ive heard coconut oil is good for preventing them so i might invest in some of that when the time comes x*


----------



## Stef

I have a whole map of europe on my belly from the stretch marks. 

I am definately investing in some coconut oil this time. Mine are mostly silvery now but they were really red and sore when i was carrying Liv. Not pretty but i wouldnt change them or i wouldnt have my little Lou Lou.

xx


----------



## sjbno1

I got stretch marks about a week before I had izzie :( but I'm hoping once I tone up a big they will look ok well unless I get my bfp in the mean time lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*anyone heard if anything else helps prevent them, apart from bio oil??
horrible bloody things ....but like u say stef.....without them we wouldnt have our little people x*


----------



## MrsLQ

I was really lucky got 2 stretchmarks on my back and on my boobs (places I don't look at often...hahha).

Kerri- Its weird, I am team :yellow:yellow all the way. I can not imagine finding out. I understand why people do, but to me it just feels like it is not an option. Don't know why I feel this way? When I got pg in the summer, me and hubby were arguing about finding out, and possible god parents...hahaha I was only 5 weeks gone and lost it at 6!!

I can't wait for a bump. One good thing about it taking so long for me to get pg again, is I will not need a double buggy, Oliver is going to either nearly 4 or 4 and a bit....If I dont catch till neaer the end of the year he will be nearly 5:cry:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*waaay well done for avoiding the stretchmarks!! ur lucky x

aww at least u will get a lovely suprise at the birth hun, i duno i would love a suprise but i think i would be too tempted to find out haha!!

Yeh will be ok tho cherie as oliver will be old enough to understand more and he be mummies little helper!*


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

Well we have just got back from toddler group. Sam was so cute, he kept playing with all the dolls lol

I got a few stretchies on my hips which are still there but are fading. I was so happy that I hadn't got any on my tummy .....until after I'd had Sam and I realised that they'd all been hiding at the bottom of my bump so I couldn't see them! Doh!!! xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Sambles, that made me chuckle out loud....

Kerri - i think it will fab he being older, just sad, because we never chose to wait this long if that makes sense. I now think that it is all for the best, we are married now, which is nice and I have a good job! It will all work out for the best!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well we have just got back from toddler group. Sam was so cute, he kept playing with all the dolls lol
> 
> I got a few stretchies on my hips which are still there but are fading. I was so happy that I hadn't got any on my tummy .....until after I'd had Sam and I realised that they'd all been hiding at the bottom of my bump so I couldn't see them! Doh!!! xx

*Aww vicky thats soo cute haha!! bless him.....Tyler hates dolls lol , my mum asked him if he had a sister would he let her play with his cars and he said yes, then we said what if she wanted u to play dollies...and he went ERR NO! 

haha!! *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cherie, yeh i know what your mean hun but the way i try and look at things is....everything in life happens for a reason, am sure when you get your bfp ..(fingers x'd soon) ...that everything will work out perfect x*


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - it's weird because he is usually car mad and loves anything with wheels but maybe he was just getting intouch with his feminine side today :shrug:

MrsLQ - I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason so when you do get pregnant it will be because that is the best time for you


----------



## Sambles

Ooh Kerri that's weird we both posted the same kind of thing to MrsLQ at the same time x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*maybe just fancied a change today vicky....see how the girls roll.... haha!! x
bless him x

yep thats my outlook too.....everything happens for a reason*


----------



## Stef

Grrr ive mainly wasted my day so far!!

Im on a mission now im going to get off my ass, get showered and dressed, get liv showered and dressed and we ARE GOING OUT! lol

Dunno where yet, might take her to the stables to see Grandmas horsey but thats like an hour away but either way we are doing something!!!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha great minds think alike lol xx

its a good motto in life!!*


----------



## Sambles

Lol Stef I hate it when you really want to do something but you don't know what and you have no motivation either x


----------



## MrsLQ

I know, I know....

It would be so much easier if someone could say....right it is going to take 3+ years to get preggo, would be a shock, but then you could get on with that time. Where a when you don't know, feels like you have wasted so much time, haven't enjoyed things as much as you could have. I am not complaining! TTC can take over your life sometimes. I am ok at the moment, lots to focus on with my new job!!! feel much more relaxed about it all, it has taken a backseat if I am honest... it is all good though. i am happy at the moment and I am sure that is good for ttc!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*best way to be x
ive just had pizza for lunch and burnt it ..... Ooopsie!*


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> I know, I know....
> 
> It would be so much easier if someone could say....right it is going to take 3+ years to get preggo, would be a shock, but then you could get on with that time. Where a when you don't know, feels like you have wasted so much time, haven't enjoyed things as much as you could have. I am not complaining! TTC can take over your life sometimes. I am ok at the moment, lots to focus on with my new job!!! feel much more relaxed about it all, it has taken a backseat if I am honest... it is all good though. i am happy at the moment and I am sure that is good for ttc!

I can totally understand why you would feel like this and I definitely agree that being relaxed about it all will help you. It's not long til your FS appointment now so hopefully they will make you feel more positive x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *best way to be x
> ive just had pizza for lunch and burnt it ..... Ooopsie!*

I always seem to burn pizza!

Also does anyone know how to cook chicken kiev without all the garlic butter coming out onto the baking tray?! Me and OH were talking about it the other day because I think it's actually impossible


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Mummy2Tylerxx said:
> 
> 
> *best way to be x
> ive just had pizza for lunch and burnt it ..... Ooopsie!*
> 
> I always seem to burn pizza!
> 
> Also does anyone know how to cook chicken kiev without all the garlic butter coming out onto the baking tray?! Me and OH were talking about it the other day because I think it's actually impossibleClick to expand...

Grrrrr that really really annoys me!! Having Fajitas for tea but you know what... quite fancy kievs for tomorrow. how healthy. :rofl:

I have decided what it is im doing today... Going to get Livs first hair cut though ive had to bribe her that she can have a happy meal and some sweeties. Oh im such a bad mum :haha:

Ill have to post a before and after pic and see if you can tell the difference. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awwww bless her!! ...cant wait to see the pics  
aha bribery always works tho!!

Mmmmmm fajitas 

and vicky......nope no idea why this happens or how it cna be prevented....annoys as hell!*


----------



## Sambles

Aww bless little Liv's first hair cut. And we all have to use bribery every now and then.

I've got roasted veg lasagne for dinner tonight. I made it myself this morning and I'm v. impressed. OH won't have it though because he doesn't eat any kind of veg. We've got a date night tonight so won't be on after about 7ish. We try and do this once a week where we play on the wii, watch a dvd or play scrabble (how sad!). Otherwise we don't seem to spend any time toegther because I'm on here or watching tv and OH is on the computer or watching tv.


----------



## Callalin

Sambles said:


> Aww bless little Liv's first hair cut. And we all have to use bribery every now and then.
> 
> I've got roasted veg lasagne for dinner tonight. I made it myself this morning and I'm v. impressed. OH won't have it though because he doesn't eat any kind of veg. We've got a date night tonight so won't be on after about 7ish. We try and do this once a week where we play on the wii, watch a dvd or play scrabble (how sad!). Otherwise we don't seem to spend any time toegther because I'm on here or watching tv and OH is on the computer or watching tv.

I know exactly how you feel. DH and I usually only got out about once every 3 or 4 months and did something. We usually try to go out at least once a month. Date nights are very important.


----------



## Stef

Vicky thats sweet, we did this every Saturday night with wine and a nice meal once Liv had gone to bed and TV or film etc but since i fell pg we havent done it. Lmao dont know why. Guess because im not drinking the wine now though I think we should start this again.

Well little Liv escaped getting her hair cut. She fell asleep in the car and she was so tired i didnt bother waking her up as i knew if she was woken she would be in a bad mood and definitely wouldn't have it done then

My dog has broken my laptop charger. Very annoyed!!! Have ordered another but god knows when it will arrive and i need to do college work.

We have also found some one to re home the dog, Chris's best friends mum, she lives on a farm im sure Harry will love it.

Don't really want to get rid of him but has to be done. I cant spend any more time shouting at Olivia for sitting on the dog, kicking him, generally being a nuisense with him because i want to enjoy her toddler years and its not fair on her or the dog, i barely have time for him and it will be even worse when baby arrives. 

At least I know he is going to a good home. I havent asked for what I paid for him with it being some one we know as i would rather have the satisfaction hes going to a good home than my money back

Its sad... but I know its the right thing to do :cry:

xx


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies

hey :hi: welcome to andi

Stef thats a shame about your dog but I think your doing the right thing for you, the kids and the dog.

Hope you've all had a good few days, ive been missing you all due to being very hectic. Had a nice day in the house today and finally got round to uploading my wedding dvd to facebook and need to go pick hubby up shortly. xxx


----------



## caleblake

p.s this thread talks loads about food :rofl: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef: just shown ur beagle to my OH and hes fell in love haha!! ....i bet u will be sad to see him go but like you say at least hes going somewhere you know is a good home x

nat: i seen some of your videos, theyre lovely looked like a fab day! ...your dress was lush. 
the song thats playing on the one as your entering "suddenly" is the song my sister is having as her first dance at her wedding next year x

while were on the food subject....were getting a chinese mmmm cant wait im starving!!*


----------



## MrsLQ

evening ladies

I have been in bed for 2.5 hrs napping. still getting used to working different shifts, not super late like a nurses shift, but not getting to sleep till gone 3.30 when I get in. Just about to watch OBEM....YAY


----------



## MrsLQ

already crying and I am only at the intro....lol


----------



## MrsLQ

just worked out there were 1380 babies born in Britain, whilst I was in labour with Oliver (based n there being OBEM). WOW


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MrsLQ said:


> already crying and I am only at the intro....lol

*haha OBEM Gets me crying everytime!!!  x
The water birth in this weeks is amazing!*


----------



## Sambles

Callalin said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> Aww bless little Liv's first hair cut. And we all have to use bribery every now and then.
> 
> I've got roasted veg lasagne for dinner tonight. I made it myself this morning and I'm v. impressed. OH won't have it though because he doesn't eat any kind of veg. We've got a date night tonight so won't be on after about 7ish. We try and do this once a week where we play on the wii, watch a dvd or play scrabble (how sad!). Otherwise we don't seem to spend any time toegther because I'm on here or watching tv and OH is on the computer or watching tv.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. DH and I usually only got out about once every 3 or 4 months and did something. We usually try to go out at least once a month. Date nights are very important.Click to expand...

I think the thing is you can get so caught up in the whole baby and TTC thing that you don't put as much effort into your relationship. This happened to us over the summer because I'd kind of forgotten that I was still a girlfriend, not just a mum. So that's when we decided to have a date night each week :thumbup:


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> already crying and I am only at the intro....lol

I'm like that as well


----------



## Stef

Thanks Nat, I do too after a long discussion with DH. We just cant keep shouting at Olivia all of the time. Its not fair on her she was here before the dog and is obviously disrupting her she was such a good little girl before we got him

xx


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :) 

Stef - sorry to hear that Bailey is going to a new home :( we have two dogs and two cats and I know how hard it is with a toddler and animals :( we have a big kitchen so our dogs generally stay in there but its rubbish because I cant leave them to roam like before so they tend to stay in there behind a gate in the day and then in the evening they can come into the lounge :) 

Vicki - erm Kievs? I have no idea but I generally pour the butter back over the kiev LOL 

Cherie - hopefully it wont be long to get a bfp once you've seen the specialist :hugs: I found that as soon as I didnt think about ttc izzie I got my bfp!! so maybe you'll get one whilst your not thinking about it :hugs:

Kerri & Sarah :wave:

so has anyone heard from NCMommy - i left her a message but no reply :( 

I'm feeling quite positive about things tonight - after we found out about my friends bfp Sam initiated dtd last night :) just a same its after ovu LOL ah well maybe he'll be more proactive now :) 

hows everyones day been?

Stef what did you do in the end?


----------



## MrsLQ

That water birth was amazing, exactly the birth I want. 

On another note: ***TMI*** I have noticed recently that I have been getting constipated a few days before I am due to OV. It is quite painful....feels like I have bricks in my stomach...its really painful on the right side, just wondered if anyone else got anything like this?I have ended up in hospital with the pain quite a few times! Although, have been told it is constipation, that is a self diagnosis.


----------



## MrsLQ

so much to do, but feeling really lazy!


----------



## Stef

Sarah... We had a walk around the town awww'ing at all the baby things in next and then DH suggested we go for coffee at MILs. Oh the joy! not! haha

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Stef said:


> Sarah... We had a walk around the town awww'ing at all the baby things in next and then DH suggested we go for coffee at MILs. Oh the joy! not! haha
> 
> Xx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

lol you sound like me stef :blush:

omg i'm watching my gypsy wedding! erm well! hmmmmmmm lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im shatterd  ..... been up since 3.15am and tylers poorly  full of cold and feels like hes got a temp, hes fast asleep in bed bless him x ...hate it when hes unwell x

Oops just noticed i have the BIGGEST hole in my leggings right on the bum haha .....whoops!!*


----------



## sjbno1

awww hopefully it'll pass fast for him :( horrible colds :( 

I put izzie to bed early tonight - she was so moody! and tired! 

haha about the hole!!! i hate it when that happens LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha its actually huge, im hoping it hasnt been that big all day as i have been out ahaa!! gutted lol 

aww ikno i hope hes better soon too, dont like it when my little man is poorly x*


----------



## sjbno1

teehee fingers crossed its only just happened lol


----------



## Stef

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *haha its actually huge, im hoping it hasnt been that big all day as i have been out ahaa!! gutted lol x*

HAHAHAHA! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


:mrgreen:


----------



## MrsLQ

hahahaha Kerri!!!

How amazing did that women look on OBEM!!! I wish I looked like that! I just don't get how women can be that glamourous!!! I am no yummy mummy.....unlike Kerri (I don't mind though). Although I am going to start making more of an effort! More for me than anyone else.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MrsLQ said:


> hahahaha Kerri!!!
> 
> How amazing did that women look on OBEM!!! I wish I looked like that! I just don't get how women can be that glamourous!!! I am no yummy mummy.....unlike Kerri (I don't mind though). Although I am going to start making more of an effort! More for me than anyone else.

*she did look amazin.... she was soo calm too!! 

HaHa awww thankyou cherie, but nooooo!!! .....i wish haha!!

so do u think you would have a water birth this time??*


----------



## MrsLQ

My ideal birth is water birth gas and air....and team yellow! Although, to be fair, would just like to be awake and hear baby's first scream and be the first face they saw!!! Never thought having a c-section bothered me, but sometimes,I feel like I missed out on something important. 

I am hopeful, I will get the birth I want!!!Fingers crossed, my local hospital now has a beautiful Midwifery lead centre,which I hope to use next time. I know I had to have a c section and they say, doesn't matter how baby gets here as long as healthly and it is true, but your always left wondering what would it have been like. I think I am lucky though, what with it being so long ago, dont think there should be any problem me wanting a vbac water birth....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well fingers crossed FS helps and you get your bfp and the birth you want xx 

well ladies im going to crash on the sofa till OH gets home as i am fallin asleep at the laptop lol and chances are tyler is going to have another disturbed night as he gets really annoyed with a stuffed up nose 

nanite girlies ......may pop back on my phone if im not asleep haha x

mwah xxx*


----------



## Stef

Oooh Kerri... I might be in windermere next friday! How far is that from you?

Coffee??

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*its about .....45min drive but i would love to meet up.....i will find out of OH if he will drive me through as i dont drive ....i will text u and let u know hun!! *


----------



## sjbno1

Cherie - when your ready I have some links on vbacs and water births :) my friend from here is a Doula and gave me some fab info :) I had to have a emergency c-section and also have this feeling that I missed out on something amazing :hugs: its a bittersweet feeling?

night Kerri - hope you manage to sleep ok tonight x

Nat I forgot to say hi earlier :wave: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi all! :hi: Sorry, had to get off in a rush last night, Ella woke up and was wide awake - you know how it is :haha:

Stretchmarks- i was stretchmark FREE my whole pregnancy! and I was HUGE! It wasn't until after I had her that I got my stretchmarks! I have a few on my lower belly, but nothing too bad. and ofcourse stretchys on my boobies lol.

i hope everyones having a good day x


----------



## Stef

sounds good to me ill let you know if we are deffo going, depends if i win my ebay auction. yay!

Night hun, hope you have a better nights sleep.

Cherie & Sarah id love a water VBAC. I just cant bloody decide what i want to do. I do feellike i missed out on labour but i dont know whats for the best. I would hate my uterus to rupture. I need to speak to my consultant before i make any decisions. DH thinks i should have a c-section. He dosent get i feel like my body let me down on giving birth or even experiencing labour.

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

men eh!

Although I am sure he just wants you and bubs to be safe!


----------



## MrsLQ

Sarah I would love those links...asap!!

Any news on the sparkly team siggy????


----------



## sjbno1

for girls who've had vbacs here is the info I was given :) 

Stef - I think the chances of it reputuring are really low - is there a reason why it'd be more likely? I'm really after a vbac water birth now :) I just need to watch my bp this time and eat better :) 

Hi Sarah in NZ :wave: whats the time there? its 9.30pm here :) 

Linkies

https://www.pregnancybirthandbabies.com/vbac stories.htm

https://www.motherandchildhealth.com/Prenatal/vbac_checklist.html

https://www.facebook.com/#!/EverydayMiracle

and also included her fb page :)


----------



## sjbno1

oops no news on the blinkie - let me go find a blinkie maker online


----------



## MiissMuffet

I hope you all get the births you want!

i hope mine goes better next time around. i had a pretty bad birth with Ella. 30 hours of coupling contractions, then when she was coming out she got stuck and the doctor had to put his arm up me to dislodge her shoulder, a lady had to jump on my tummy to try un stick her, then I hemoraged, lost 2.5 litres of blood, needed a blood transfusion and the doctor had to scrape out my placenta with his hand. not fun! 

I have a strong enough case to have a c-section next time, but i think i'm going to try natural again. i have faith that my body can do it properly next time, so I'm just going to see how i go. 

:flower:


----------



## sjbno1

oh gosh Sarah that does sound horrific :hugs: bless you :hugs: i'm sure all our bodies will do the right thing next time :hugs: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sarah? Oh I'm Andi! hehe

And it's 10.40 Thurs morning over here! :)


----------



## sjbno1

haha i thought you said your name was Sarah HAHAHAHAHA Sorry lol 

oh your hours in front of us :) how funny that tomorrow when i'm at work starting my thursday yours will be coming to a end again! EEK Thats strange!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am ttc 2 my name is carrie i have been ttc for 5 years had lots of tests done had an ectopic 2003 lost 5 bbys very early had all my bloods done witch is fine so im going to make an appointment with my fs to see whats next just come off clomid in july x x x


----------



## Stef

Its O.K Andi shes having a day of it with names... Im hoping its pregnancy brain and its got her early because she is going to get a BFP this month arent you Sarah :thumbup:

Andi you birth sounds horrific. Its awful how something so special can turn into such a horrific experience. 

I wish i was in NZ.. bit of sunshine instead of this miserable january weather.

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh Sarah- i saw your above comment saying hi Sarah from NZ, and I scrolled back the last few pages looking for a Sarah coz I was like oooo someone else from NZ :rofl:

Ok, so Hi :hi: I'm andi, I'm 25 and have a 10 month old daughter and trying for #2 :haha: 

Hi Caz, wow 5 years is a long time! I hope you get your BFP soon hun :hugs:

Stef- it's not sunny today! It wants to rain :dohh:

x


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Caz....Welcome

Andi your birth sounds horrific, thought mine was bad, but gosh!


----------



## Stef

Hi Caz :hi:

Sorry to hear about your TTc history. Hope you get your FS appointment soon. 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i just want to say all you ladies are so lovely! You all said hi to me and welcomed me into your group, some of the other threads i've been into I just got ignored! 

So thanks :hugs:

x


----------



## Stef

MiissMuffet said:


> i just want to say all you ladies are so lovely! You all said hi to me and welcomed me into your group, some of the other threads i've been into I just got ignored!
> 
> So thanks :hugs:
> 
> x

I like to think we are a friendly bunch! :flower: always happy to see new faces. I love all the girls on this thread feels like we have all known each other for ages and ages because we all get on so well. 

Hope when you graduate with a BFP you will join us still. :D They havent kicked me out yet

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea I only been talking to you ladies since last night, and you seen like such a friendly bunch! :)

what's everyones plans for the day? I spose the days almost over for most of you yea?


----------



## MrsLQ

I think we should have our main thread and then maybe a graduates thread, would be cool...then we could transfer to it, but still e welcome on this thread, because in 6 months (ill prob still be here) could be quite busy....unless us old skool gals are all grads, does that make sense?


----------



## sjbno1

Stef said:


> Its O.K Andi shes having a day of it with names... Im hoping its pregnancy brain and its got her early because she is going to get a BFP this month arent you Sarah :thumbup:
> 
> Andi you birth sounds horrific. Its awful how something so special can turn into such a horrific experience.
> 
> I wish i was in NZ.. bit of sunshine instead of this miserable january weather.
> 
> xx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Am I cocking up with names tonight LOL Sorrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy :kiss: I dont think its a bfp more like tiredness from to many late nights LOL


----------



## Stef

MiissMuffet said:


> yea I only been talking to you ladies since last night, and you seen like such a friendly bunch! :)
> 
> what's everyones plans for the day? I spose the days almost over for most of you yea?

Its 10:08 pm so my next plan is to go to bed.

I remember when I was in Australia I had to get up early in a morning to call my grandparents to catch them before they went to bed.

Xx


----------



## Stef

Yes Sarah my dogs called Harry!!

Sarah all those lates nights DTD to get your BFP so could be combination of both!! I hope so any way! lol

Cherie I know what you mean, id like to think you will graduate soon and that your hubbys and your FS appointments go really well. You will have to keep us posted.

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

awww Andi it is lovely on this thread :hugs: the girls here are lovely :) I know what you mean though about other threads :hugs: 

mrs lq - awwww we're all gonna get our BFPs :) i'm sure of it :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

Another earthquake? Omgsh we've had enough of them! We had one this morning about 6 that woke me up. I was screaming for OH and clutching on to Ella, but he had already left for work :(


----------



## sjbno1

haha i thought you had a Bailey, so i wonder if someone else has a bailey or did I just make that up haha how funny :rofl: 

i need sleep lol


----------



## sjbno1

eek earthquake!!!! was it a big one


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea you ladies should go to bed, then i wouldn't have anyone to talk to and that would be good as i need to up and get dressed and stuff. :haha: Best i go feed Ella in a sec


----------



## MiissMuffet

sjbno1 said:


> eek earthquake!!!! was it a big one

not too big. Was decent though. We had a huge one in September (u mightve heard about it?) and we are still getting aftershocks. they slowed down for abit but ever since boxing day we have had quite a few goodies. The damage they are doing to the city is unreal! we have some old buildings in the city and they have all fallen down!


----------



## Stef

ooh dont like earthquakes only experienced two but thats enough. How scary! 

Sarah... dunno, he is a beagle called Harry? :haha:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

MrsLQ said:


> I think we should have our main thread and then maybe a graduates thread, would be cool...then we could transfer to it, but still e welcome on this thread, because in 6 months (ill prob still be here) could be quite busy....unless us old skool gals are all grads, does that make sense?

A graduates thread would be cool! Will a cool funky name! :haha:


----------



## Stef

Dont make it yet!! Ill have to speak to myself :cry:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Aw stef lol I'm sure more will be joining you in no time xx


----------



## Stef

I hope so!! :flower:

Well ladies. Im away to bed, early start tomorrow.

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea I better got do some stuff. night! x


----------



## MrsLQ

I meant to start a rad section in prep for us all, lol. You can still come on here. Maybe we can make it when we have a few more BFPs in the next month!!!


----------



## caleblake

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *stef: just shown ur beagle to my OH and hes fell in love haha!! ....i bet u will be sad to see him go but like you say at least hes going somewhere you know is a good home x
> 
> nat: i seen some of your videos, theyre lovely looked like a fab day! ...your dress was lush.
> the song thats playing on the one as your entering "suddenly" is the song my sister is having as her first dance at her wedding next year x
> 
> while were on the food subject....were getting a chinese mmmm cant wait im starving!!*

thanks hunny iy was a great day. I love that song, picked it cause I loved kylie and jason he he he xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Hiya Ladies :flower:

How you all doing?

I've not been around for a few days, been poorly with naughty throat infection and then kept finding myself going to the 'Sympton spotting' thread and sending myself nuts......why do we do it :dohh:

I can just feel the :witch:is gonna come, moody, feel like sh*t.....

Told my friend I'd look after her little boy tomorrow (as her other LO has been in hosp) and she's struggling with childcare...double :dohh: can't let her down tho she's got enough on her plate. 

Anyway....hope you're all in better moods than me :blush:

xx


----------



## caleblake

sjbno1 said:


> Cherie - when your ready I have some links on vbacs and water births :) my friend from here is a Doula and gave me some fab info :) I had to have a emergency c-section and also have this feeling that I missed out on something amazing :hugs: its a bittersweet feeling?
> 
> night Kerri - hope you manage to sleep ok tonight x
> 
> Nat I forgot to say hi earlier :wave: x

:hi: hey xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Another freaking earthquake aaarrggh!!!


----------



## caleblake

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i am ttc 2 my name is carrie i have been ttc for 5 years had lots of tests done had an ectopic 2003 lost 5 bbys very early had all my bloods done witch is fine so im going to make an appointment with my fs to see whats next just come off clomid in july x x x

hey hunny, welcome i hope this is a lucky thread for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## caleblake

MiissMuffet said:


> Another freaking earthquake aaarrggh!!!

oh no are you ok that must be so scary hunny xxx


----------



## caleblake

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Hiya Ladies :flower:
> 
> How you all doing?
> 
> I've not been around for a few days, been poorly with naughty throat infection and then kept finding myself going to the 'Sympton spotting' thread and sending myself nuts......why do we do it :dohh:
> 
> I can just feel the :witch:is gonna come, moody, feel like sh*t.....
> 
> Told my friend I'd look after her little boy tomorrow (as her other LO has been in hosp) and she's struggling with childcare...double :dohh: can't let her down tho she's got enough on her plate.
> 
> Anyway....hope you're all in better moods than me :blush:
> 
> xx

(((hugs))) :hugs: hope you feel better soon hunny xxx


----------



## caleblake

right think ive caught up again, hi to everyone else hope your all well (late again as usual :rofl:) ive been to busy on fb xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

gash02 said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> Another freaking earthquake aaarrggh!!!
> 
> oh no are you ok that must be so scary hunny xxxClick to expand...

yeap we fine thanks, nothing broke lol. 3rd one we've had today though! they arnt tooo big but just enough to give u a fright! x


----------



## caleblake

MiissMuffet said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> Another freaking earthquake aaarrggh!!!
> 
> oh no are you ok that must be so scary hunny xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yeap we fine thanks, nothing broke lol. 3rd one we've had today though! they arnt tooo big but just enough to give u a fright! xClick to expand...

thats not good, even a small one must be frightening. xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I was just naughty and ordered one of those psychic readings :rofl: I don't know what made me do it but now i'm scared as what if its something i don't want to hear!!! :dohh:


----------



## sjbno1

hehe Andi, I'm waiting for a reading - she said 1-2days so i'm hoping it comes today :)

I think a grad thread would be good but I quite like this one and the other one would be a bit quite until there are some more BFPs :) and I struggle to get around all the threads - wonder if we can do a merged one :) sometimes you can lock them to just the people who are already in there? i thought i'd seen that? maybe thats a option but it would mean no one can join which would be a bit poop - ah well will think about it later I guess :) 

At work today but Sam has his interview :) so fingers crossed girls :) also my friend Jo sent me a new test stick picture and shes defo got a stong :bfp: so excited for her - woop woop baby shopping :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Ohh interview for what Sarah. I must have missed that. Good luck to him :thumbup:

Ive been back at the drs this morning and been signed off for another week.

Livs at nursery so im going to finish my cuppa tea, get ready and pop through to my mums I think... steal her old laptop cable until my new one arrives. Bloody dog!

Hope every one has a good day. 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

What psychic did you do?

i did Ruby, she said the month January stood out to her - that i'm either going to get my positive test this jan, or give birth next Jan. And she sees a girl. We shall see :winkwink:

Is Sam your OH? All the best for the interview! :thumbup:

umm what's a test stick picture? :dohh: haha:)

Stef- What are you signed off work for hun? I hope everythings ok :hugs:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning ladies......and it will prob be evening where you are andi so evening to you! :wave:

stef: yay for being signed off for another week  

Sarah: hahahahahahha about all the names!!! u muppet lol ..... and good luck to sam for today 

Andi: omg i am terrified of earthquakes....we got one in december ...only a 3.6 on scale but omg i was terrified so i would not be able to move to NZ!! 

made cakes this morning, erm another FAIL but im gonna eat them anyway haha , maybe i should just face it that i cant bake cakes!! haha! I get the sponge bit right, its the toppings that always go wrong!

Im going swimming tonite 7-8 with a mate, that should be good!! 

Tyler isnt as hot anymore but hes still got runny nose and eyes  poor little man. Managed to get a better sleep lastnite! 

how is everyone!*


----------



## Stef

Andi - just generally feeling rubbish and not sleeping along with feeling nauseous and tired out. Ill be fine just need some R&R

Kerri - glad Tylers feeling better cant believe you have baked cakes before 10am. lol. 

Sarah - I have decided that i think i want to use cloth nappies so i need help. i just cant get my head around them but they look so cute. When you change baby do you just change the lining or the whole nappy? Whats if they have peed is the nappy all wet or just the insert. Confused. DH isnt keen on the idea and i dont really sell it when ive no idea how they work.

Reet time for me to get sorted, 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls :)

Stef - Sam has a interview for a new plumbing job, its quite a important job and will make our life very different hopefully :) Nappie - oh by far my favourite subject :) right I will find you some links tonight that will answer all the questions you have then if you want we can go through types of nappies from there :) there are such a vast range so its really reading up what you like about each one and going from there :) nappies are so advanced now that there not much different from disposables :) 

Kerri - I know I was on a roll last night :rofl: hopefully after going to bed at 10.20 last night I will get things right at last - haha

Andi - ohhhh I got a Jenny Renny one done :) she was quite close before so I thought why not but after doing it I heard she had got a few wrong recently - doh


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah: has izzie always wore the fluffy bums lol, They do look great, all the different colours and patterns you can get, must admit tho.....they confuse me too stef!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

*Kerri*- i made a cake today too! But it broke as I was taking it out of the tin :9 i was looking foward to putting pink icing on it :dohh: I'm actually starting a cake decorating course next month lol, I want to learn how to do fancy fondant and stuff. knowing my luck i'll stuff it up. i should've taken a photo of my stuff up of a cake tonight :haha:

You wouldnt've liked it here today tho- we had 9 today!!!!! The biggest being a 5.1! I only felt 3 of them tho.

Poor wee tyler, i hope he feels better soonie :hugs:

I hope you have fun swimming! man i havn't been swimming for aaages! Still havn't taken Ella swimming yet :dohh:

*Stef*- Rest up! Yay that you got more time off work. :dance:

I wanted to use cloth nappies but we never ended up buying any, they are quite expensive to start off with. Ella is actually in a competition at the moment. She was leading, but i ran out of people to ask to vote for her :( The comp closes on Sunday. the prize is a package of cloth nappies! i so wanted them lol!

*Sarah*- I hope the results are want you want to hear! I'm quite happy with my results but whether they are true or not we can only hope! 

Right, i should head to bed shortly! maybe. Well i should :rofl:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh no way i deffo would not be able to live there, your so brave haha i was a shaking mess after the one in december, haha!! They scare the hell outta me 

Oh the cake course will be fab!! lol  maybe i should go on one of them too as my cake toppings look like crap! haha x

i think its crazy your heading to bed and weve not long got up , haha madness!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea i stay up way to late. It's 11.30! :haha: OH is asleep on the couch. i'll prob just leave him there. He's a pain in the ass to move when he's asleep :rofl:

What should we do tomorrow? It's been a boring week. Well actually that i think about it we were busy tues and weds, so today was a boring day. it seemed to drag so long and i felt so tired- prob because i go to bed too late :dohh:

I was all set to go to bed an hour ago..woops...

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oooh uve got an OH that sleeps on sofas and is a pain to move too.....snap!! Pain in the bum!!!! 
I have started leaving steven on the sofa too as hes a grump git when he wakes!! hha x

its 10.35am here x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sometimes when he is too far over on my side of the bed i have to hit it real hard and sometimes i have to punch him to get him to move :haha: They are like a dead weight while sleeping blimen heck! :dohh:

whachoo's up to today???

:coffee:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha!!! 

going to the shop be back soon x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Can you ladies pleease do me a huge favour?

can you please email [email protected] and say you vote for Ella photo 29 and leave your name! She needs like 10 more votes and she will win! :dance:

this is the photo...

https://i54.tinypic.com/2pyqkr7.jpg

thankies :flower:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*will do it when get back from shop hunni  fingers crossed she wins!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thankyooou!!! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Off to bed now. i've stayed up too late gaah!

little miss has just woken up, so we will lie in bed and I'll breastfeed her. i love our wee bed time cuddles. Late night and early morning are the only times I breastfeed her now because of TTC. Here's hoping she doesnt bite me again- she got her bottom teeth on xmas day and she has started biting me with them oowww

OH is asleep on the couch and Ella is standing up at the counch bonking him on the head with a book. he doesnt even flinch.

Wow i do feel really ill actually :sick: Must be all the bits of cake I ate.

oh wells :dohh: :haha:

nun nighs!!!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*done x

hope ive done it right *


----------



## sjbno1

Night andi will email tonight :) 

kerri - shes been in cloth since she was 8mths old :) but we did intend on doing it from birth - next time i will :) she has loads of pretty fluff now - all different types :) 

they arent that confusing once you understand them :) you can get cheap nappies from ebay which arent bad :) defo a good price if you want to try them and if you dont like them you havent spent a fortune - some of her nappies can be expensive though - the one with her name on on fb is called a WN pocket nappy which you stuff with a special insert, that one cost about £22 :) expensive but beautiful :hugs: defo a fluff addict here but i have calmed down lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ladies ..... i am not meant to ov till around 25th....yet i am feeling ov cramps on my left side....i swear if this is ov and its early then i will cry cry cry cry.....  as af only finished 3days ago 

im hoping its not as according to my little chart im day 1 of my "fertile" week.. as i was plannin on DTD as from tonite in hope to catch the egg around the 25th......whats going on!!


Im gonna just DTD tonite and every nite from now untill af is due! haha!!  

do u think i will be ov this early.....can u feel ov pains days before u ov?*


----------



## Stef

Kerri ive no idea :shrug:

Perhaps as you say continue to DTD every or every other night. 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Me neither .....aww i dunoo  

well i will try DTD as much as poss in the hopes we catch the egg!*


----------



## Stef

Andi - I have voted for Ella. Will get hubby to do so too when he gets home.

Kerri... you better catch that egg!!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ino i really really really really want too!! 

am kickin myself as lastnite started to DTD and tyler started crying from his room and hes been unwell so obvs had to stop the whole BD thing as it killed the moment iykwim lol sorry for tmi

but now im thinking.....was that my chance .....cuz if it was .....ive blew it lol

grr i want my feb bfp lol....i think i actually want it too much now *


----------



## Sambles

Hey ladies,

How has everyone's day been?

I've been at work which wasn't too bad but glad to be home now.

Kerri - I'm not sure if you can ov that soon after af but as Stef says, I would bd every other night just to be on the safe side. I know what you mean about wanting a :bfp: too much, it's very hard 

Andi - I voted for Ella too

Hello to everyone else :wave:


----------



## Stef

OMG im so tired tonight im cinsidering going to bed after eastenders.

I spent today with my mum, with out her stepkids and it was actually really nice. Those step kids of hers get on my nerves so much i actually dont see my mum that often any more.

I met her up at the farm and waited on the hay delivery for the gee gees and milled around, went to hers had dinner and waited for the blacksmith coming to shoe her horse, I had to leave just gone 3 so i could get back and pick Liv up but for the first time in ages we got on really well and was a lovely catch up.

Olivia has been a monkey tonight, where the dog is concerned she just dosent listen meaning my stress levels go up from 0-100% as soon as she lets the dog in the living room, she sits on his back, pulls him round by the collar, pulls and stands on his tail! Arghh she dosent listen. As much as i will miss my dog im nit going to miss yelling at Olivia all the time for this.

xx


----------



## Sambles

Glad you had a good day with your mum Stef, I bet it was nice to have some time with her without the step kids. Does she live close to you?

The situation with Liv and the dog sounds like a bit of a nightmare. When are you re-homing him/her? xx


----------



## Stef

No Vicky she lives an hour away. Some times we just cant get on. Too alike I think in some respects but i was pleasantly surprised today.

The situation with Liv and Harry is awful. He gets picked up 18th Feb, in a way i just want him to go now because the longer he is here the harder it will be. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

So you've still got about a month of extra stress then until he goes. Has she always been like that with him or is it just a recent thing?

So what have you got planned for this week? Or are you just going to chill out and take it easy?

xx


----------



## Stef

Always been like it... the main reason why we are rehoming him. He dosent deserve to be treat the way Liv treats him. If she wasnt 3 it would be cruelty to animals im sure of it.

Nothing much planned for tomorrow. Going to Bridlington again on Saturday for the weekend as its my great grandads 90th birthday party! He is amazing and i wouldnt miss it for the world. I mainly grew up with my great granparents due to mum and I not getting on much or when i was younger her constantly being at work and they are just fantastic people i can talk to them about anything.

What about you??

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thats lovely stef that you have such a good relationship with your grandparents :) 
Also glad you had a nice day with your mum today :) 

Im feeling soo stressed and agitated (however you spell it) tonite, no idea why think im still tired and with having tyler poorly and has just been having a screaming fit about a pyjama top, and me being confused about these cramps and getting myself paranoid that ive missed my chance again ........everything has just got to me and now am sat here in my little pit of rage!!

:cry:


----------



## Sambles

I bet it will be lovely to get away for the weekend. It's great that you are so close to him especially as you don't always get on with your mum. Is Chris going with you as well? 

I've got doctors appointment tomorrow morning then I've got to make some food for Sam (I make stuff in batches once a month and freeze it) and then on Sat I'm working. I think on Sunday we are having another clear out day and just doing odd jobs around the house xx


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Thats lovely stef that you have such a good relationship with your grandparents :)
> Also glad you had a nice day with your mum today :)
> 
> Im feeling soo stressed and agitated (however you spell it) tonite, no idea why think im still tired and with having tyler poorly and has just been having a screaming fit about a pyjama top, and me being confused about these cramps and getting myself paranoid that ive missed my chance again ........everything has just got to me and now am sat here in my little pit of rage!!
> 
> :cry:

Sorry you're feeling crappy. You might not have missed your chance because the pains might not have been ov pains at all so you've got to think positive :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

Yes you will have to update us from your drs appointment, I hope it goes well hun. Fingers crossed they can do something.

Yeah Chris is coming too and my grandad has invited my 2 best friends from back home to his party too so will be a nice weekend. 

Kerri - must be the night for it Olivia had a paddy about her PJs too. 

Yawn - definately bed time after eastenders has finished

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Girls,

Stef - glad you had a lovely day with your mum :hugs: sounds like you get on very well with your great grandparents :) I hope your grandad has a good birthday :) Sorry to hear your having trouble with Olivia, do you have a gate? maybe Harry could stay behind the kitchen gate whilst shes up and running around and then when shes in bed he can come into the room where you are? this is what we do with our dogs now :) 

Kerri - I dont think you can ovu that early hun, i've never heard of that before, are you usually regular? if you are then I dont think its ovu but it could just be normal cramps that are hightened because your ttc hun :hugs: do you have any ovu sticks that you can use to put your mind at ease?

Vicki - hope work wasnt to busy :) 

well work was the same as usual - boring! Sam had his interview and from what I can tell it went well :) they said that there'll let him know in a couple of days :) keep your fingers crossed girls :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky: hope drs goes well hun

stef: must be something in the air haha!! ....full on tantrum over a pj top!! whats that about x lol

sarah: hope so , i really do....no ive got no ovu sticks ....well i am gonna just DTD even in my shitty mood haha will hafto try cheer up really lol ..... and hope for the best xx*


----------



## Sambles

I will keep everything crossed Sarah (apart from my legs) :haha: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

and ive also decided am gonna try and make that ^^^ the last post i make bold and black cuz its annoying me now!


----------



## sjbno1

thanks girls and lol Kerri 

ohhh got my JR reading

*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 12th and 13th.*

hmmm we shall see i guess lol


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> and ive also decided am gonna try and make that ^^^ the last post i make bold and black cuz its annoying me now!

Lol it makes you unique though x


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> thanks girls and lol Kerri
> 
> ohhh got my JR reading
> 
> *Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 12th and 13th.*
> 
> hmmm we shall see i guess lol

Hmm I reckon you will get a :bfp: before June x


----------



## sjbno1

I really hope so :) Sam keeps going on about me being possibly pregnant already :wacko: i think hes only saying that because my friend jo got her bfp and last time i got mine 4 weeks later :wacko: 

although saying all this it took me 11months before so who knows :wacko:

good luck at the Dr tomorrow Vicki :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sarah......nooo it better be before june!!!! silly jenny renny hehe x

god im tempted to bold and black this haha


----------



## sjbno1

haha i really hope so - i want a bfp this month lol doubt it though :) i randomly have a list of when we dtd when i fell pregnant for izzie so I might get Sam to play along next month and then dtd on those days if i get a bfn this month :) what do you all think?


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> haha i really hope so - i want a bfp this month lol doubt it though :) i randomly have a list of when we dtd when i fell pregnant for izzie so I might get Sam to play along next month and then dtd on those days if i get a bfn this month :) what do you all think?

I think there's no harm in trying :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

*Ill keep my fingers crossed for Sam Sarah.

Pah... all the way to june with out a bfp... nooooo you will get one sooner. 
Do you like my new colour Kerri?
xx
*


----------



## sjbno1

well it took 11months with izzie so june would only be 6months lol i hope its sooner - wish I hadnt done it now haha but I did just look at my cycles and I'm due to get AF at the end of the month so not possible to get a AF in june and pregnant in June from that cycle? what a waste of a fiver! lol


----------



## Sambles

*Lol Stef, are you trying to make Kerri jealous???!!!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*arghhhhhh dont hahahha!!!*


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> well it took 11months with izzie so june would only be 6months lol i hope its sooner - wish I hadnt done it now haha but I did just look at my cycles and I'm due to get AF at the end of the month so not possible to get a AF in june and pregnant in June from that cycle? what a waste of a fiver! lol

Did you use the CBFM when TTC Izzie?x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *arghhhhhh dont hahahha!!!*

Lol you're not going to be able to stop doing it are you? :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol ......no i dont think so! haha 
i do it naturally now its like an everyday thing!! *


----------



## Stef

* Vicky! 

Me... Nooooo!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef:.....theres 1 spare place on that list  .....LOL!! 

oj hunni! 

its addictive and once uve started u wont stop!*


----------



## sjbno1

:rofl: you nutters lol 

Vicki - I did the CBFM trial :) so i did use it but the month I got my bfp was when we went for a weekend in NY and got my bfp then and didnt use my monitor because of the time difference :) haha typicle :rofl: i'm trying to find the contact information from the trial as I would like them to give me a idea of my cycle :) 

i used the cbfm this month but havent switched it on since ovu haha


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> :rofl: you nutters lol
> 
> Vicki - I did the CBFM trial :) so i did use it but the month I got my bfp was when we went for a weekend in NY and got my bfp then and didnt use my monitor because of the time difference :) haha typicle :rofl: i'm trying to find the contact information from the trial as I would like them to give me a idea of my cycle :)
> 
> i used the cbfm this month but havent switched it on since ovu haha

I found the CBFM really useful but the month I got my :bfp: I got my peak on cd15 which I thought was wrong because the previous 3 months I'd got it on cd 21 and sure enough on cd21 I had ewcm and a +ve OPK so if I'd only gone by the CBFM I wouldn't have got pregnant!


----------



## sjbno1

well i just found the number for the women who ran the trial so i'm give her a ring tomorrow - although i will have to look about and see if I can find my number lol hopefully she'll send it to me :) 

i know what you mean though i got a high day on cd14 but I ended up getting mild crams that night so god knows lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

Morning girls :hi:

Thankyou all so much for voting for Ella!

How is everyone today? (night)

man i had the most wack dreams. there was more earthquakes and we were in a helicopter and the driver was losing control. wtf :haha:

Man i'm sick of these internet cheapies- I did FOUR preggie tests yesterday (yes 4! becoz i'm insane) coz each time I did one I got a faint 2nd line. I did one this morning with first morning wee and theres another 2nd line, abit darker than yesterday. i'm guessing they're falseys coz i'm only 5dpo! Unless i ov'd earlier than i thought, but still it's confusing me to no end!

gaaah!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

pffft, to Ic's I gave up a few months away..maybe wait a wee while and try again?

I was wondering if anyone (*cough* sarah - probably mean you!!!) can be of any help to me. I really want to do things different with number 2, I really want to do baby wearing and also use reusable nappies,but am completely baffled.i am thinking oft starting a little fund,to save for these things... As I know they can be a big purchase to just whack out of a months wage. 

Nappies really confuse me and confussle my brain!!


----------



## sun

Babywearing and cloth nappies are super easy!!! :thumbup: And cloth is way cheaper (well *can* be way cheaper if you don't go all mushy for cute expensive ones like I sometimes do) :haha: Babywearing is so great - I still carry Bun now and he's 14 months. Both are pretty individual though - what works for one person won't work at all for someone else so it's hard to recommend what kinds of nappies/carriers to buy. But I can tell you what works for us if that will help!! Also I'll answer any questions! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Any of you lovely ladies awake? it's half past 7, fri night and i just got Ella off to beddybyes. i made another cake today. it's cooling down then i am going to ice it with roll-out icing. never used that b4 so fingers crossed it goes good. i'll upload a piccie once i've decorated it. IF it's good :haha:

Man I went to the supermarket today then the warehouse then back to the supermarket coz i forgot something, gosh don't you hate that! :dohh:

Anyways I'll talk to you all when you wake up i spose :haha:

Hey Sun :hi: i remember you from the pregnancy forums! :D

xx


----------



## Stef

Hi Andi :hi:

Its 08:45am Friday morning here.

what every ones plans for today/weekend or in Andi your case tomorrow.

Im going to visit Amy from here today with little Livy. 

I too want to use cloth nappies but im really confuddled. :wacko:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi: Tomorrow- no plans! We are abit broke this weekend so probably just haging out around home. have fun on your visit! i wish i could meet some people from on here but I'm all the way accross the world lol!

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Sun....Thanks!

Any advice or recommendations would be really helpful...I ha a baby sling last time,but want a cloth one this time.


----------



## sun

Hi MissMuffet!! :wave:

Stef - No big plans here - want to go skiing or snowshoeing at some point though!! 

MrsLQ - I have had quite a few carriers (4) and next time around I am just going to go with a stretchy wrap for when LO is wee, then my manduka which is what I use now for Bun. A manduka is a soft structured carrier which is similar to an ergo - but manduka is a german company and their carrier has a few things the ergo doesn't. I love this carrier now as I can still carry Bun in it for extended periods without breaking my back. I also had a mai tei type carrier (babyhawk) and a moby but they also got painful after Bun got a bit bigger - but lots of people love them. My local store let me try them out and carry LO around for a while. Just a tip: There are tons of carriers that are so gorgeous with designs/patterns - if you plan on seriously babywearing take the fit and ease of wear into consideration before everything else. If I had done this I would have saved a bit of money - oops :blush:

Just a note about the moby - it is great, but also doesn't work for the long haul. I couldn't carry my LO now in it. But it is a great infant carrier and good for things like breastfeeding, different positions, etc. The stretchy wrap I referred to above is like a moby but the material is stretchy. Soooo many choices though - and you can even make your own!! I would do some perusing and see what works best with your body. xx


----------



## Callalin

Ugh! Depressing. I just got an e-mail from Similac (baby formula brand) that I signed up for before I had my chemical pregnancy in September telling me that I am at 24 weeks... I promptly unsubscribed. 

Good thing it came now because it's ov window time this week and nothing is going to destroy my excitement :)


----------



## Sambles

Evening everyone,

Well I went to the doctors this morning and never guess what he prescribed me.....a big dose of relaxation!!! Yep he told me to just relax and somehow magically that will get me to ovulate!!! If I'm still not preggers in 3 months I've got to go back. I've got to go for a blood test on Tues to see what my hormones are doing and he said when af arrives I've got to book another. But my last af was 26th Sept so who knows when it will show again :shrug: I kept saying how am I meant to TTC if I'm not ovulating and he said I have to have sex for fun, not for making a baby :dohh:

So still no further in getting anything sorted

Anyway, how are you lovely ladies doing tonight?xx


----------



## caleblake

hey its me mrs 'always missing the conversation' johnston :rofl:


hope your all well, Ive been sos uper busy. Im going to try and get on later to catch up after caleb goes to bed.

andi I just voted for ella too. I will do it from my hubbys and calebs (yes my 8 month old has an email address and a facebook :haha: ) email address later too xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey ladies,

quick question....prob a really dumb one too but my friend wants me to go swimming with her tonite and im in my fertile window, will the chlorine effect the chances of conception?? has anyone heard this?


lol prob the dumbest question ever asked on bnb but i gotta reassure myself lol


also.....vicky boo the the dr who clearly doesnt kno what hes talking about, so basically youve been left with a guessing game as to when af will show etc  to him!!*


----------



## caleblake

vicky that really sucks big time!!! :finger: boo to the doctor and :hugs: too you xxx

Ooooooooooooo kerri Im, not sure about the chloreine never thought about it before, I take DS swiiming twice a week so I hope not xxx


----------



## Sambles

I've never heard that the chlorine can affect you when TTC so I would say you will be fine to go :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*good good  .......bit of a queer time to go 9-10 haha but it was a last min descision and we figure it will be quiet
well i DTD lastnight so will prob leave it for tonite anyway an DTD again tomorro x

do u girls DTD everynight through the fertile week lol *


----------



## Sambles

Thanks girls. My doctor said he will refer me to a FS in 3 months if we still haven't had any luck and the waiting time is 4 -6 months and then we will have to have more tests done so it will probably be about a year before I start anything like clomid :cry:


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *good good  .......bit of a queer time to go 9-10 haha but it was a last min descision and we figure it will be quiet
> well i DTD lastnight so will prob leave it for tonite anyway an DTD again tomorro x
> 
> do u girls DTD everynight through the fertile week lol *

That's usually the plan but after 3 nights in a row we are both too knackered :haha: so we then usually do it every other night


----------



## caleblake

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *good good  .......bit of a queer time to go 9-10 haha but it was a last min descision and we figure it will be quiet
> well i DTD lastnight so will prob leave it for tonite anyway an DTD again tomorro x
> 
> do u girls DTD everynight through the fertile week lol *

Both times ive got my :bfp: first month (caleb and mc) I :sex: every night through my fertile week. This time im trying a different approach xxx


----------



## Sambles

Kerri I've just thought it's going to be really weird without you on here later!!! Are you going to take your phone in the pool with you so you can check on the thread lol :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa i wish i could, ......i will have my phone with me and i will check u all out on the way home hehe! 

do try not to talk too much without me  i will miss u haha!! xx

i will be back around 10ish if anyone is still awake  (hopefully) 

speak to all ur girls later 

mwah xx*


----------



## Sambles

Enjoy yourself hun xx


----------



## caleblake

have fun at the swimming xxx


----------



## sjbno1

enjoy your swimming Kerri :D

Vicki - can you book another appointment and see a lady dr instead? stupid man Dr has no clues about women! 

Nat :wave: evening

Andi & Cherie :wave:

Cherie - did you see the links I posted the other day :) I think I might put them on the front page :) that way you know where to go straight away :) Sun has given you some great advice about baby carriers :) and saving is a good idea for some nappies - you can get some cheap one on ebay from China - i have friends that swear by them :) 

has anyone heard from ncmommy??


----------



## Sambles

There is only 1 female doctor at the surgery and she is pretty pants so I don't think it would help. I'm going to have my bloods done on tues then I'm gonna go down the herbal route again. I've got a bottle of agnus castus which I'm going to start taking.

Nope, not heard from ncmommy. I really hope she's ok x


----------



## sjbno1

oh


----------



## sjbno1

we're


----------



## sjbno1

3


----------



## sjbno1

post


----------



## sjbno1

from

2000


----------



## sjbno1

Vicki - i would defo go down that route, i've heard its very good :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well i am just chilling with a bulmers ha u are all so nice on this thread thanx for the welcome x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Caz :wave: i'm good thanks - cold - brrrrrrrr


----------



## caleblake

sjbno1 said:


> enjoy your swimming Kerri :D
> 
> Vicki - can you book another appointment and see a lady dr instead? stupid man Dr has no clues about women!
> 
> Nat :wave: evening
> 
> Andi & Cherie :wave:
> 
> Cherie - did you see the links I posted the other day :) I think I might put them on the front page :) that way you know where to go straight away :) Sun has given you some great advice about baby carriers :) and saving is a good idea for some nappies - you can get some cheap one on ebay from China - i have friends that swear by them :)
> 
> has anyone heard from ncmommy??

:hi: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

sjb its very cold her to hun carnt wait for summer x x


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> from
> 
> 2000

:rofl:

I thought about that earlier but because I got the 1000th I thought I'd let someone else get the 2000th. I wonder who will get the 3000th?!


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Vicki - i would defo go down that route, i've heard its very good :)

Well I'm praying it will work. On the paper work for my bloods under clinical summary he wrote in big black pen 'secondary infertility'. That didn't make me feel good :cry:


----------



## sjbno1

haha kerri ;)

its freezing - might have to get a blanket and crank the heating up lol


----------



## Sambles

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are u all well i am just chilling with a bulmers ha u are all so nice on this thread thanx for the welcome x x x

Mmmm I love bulmers x


----------



## sjbno1

i've fallen off the diet wagon - doh i bought sweets whilst in asda and i'm sitting here eating them :( i feel sick lol


----------



## Sambles

Diets suck big time. I'm gonna try the low GI diet I think :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

what does that involve?


----------



## Sambles

Basically you can only eat foods with a low GI (glycemic index) value because these take longer to digest so you feel fuller for longer. Stuff like white bread, white pasta, white rice, potatoes are all high so should be avoided. Apparently it's good if you've got PCOS so I thought I'd give it a go. You can get all the GI values of food from the internet x


----------



## MiissMuffet

morning!

Anyone still awake?

xx


----------



## sjbno1

oh er Sam i love white pasta :) in my WW book they have things which are fuller for longer foods - wonder if thats a bit GI??

Morning Andi :) its only 9.30pm so i'm awake lol


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> morning!
> 
> Anyone still awake?
> 
> xx

I am!!!! But only just lol


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> oh er Sam i love white pasta :) in my WW book they have things which are fuller for longer foods - wonder if thats a bit GI??
> 
> Morning Andi :) its only 9.30pm so i'm awake lol

It sounds quite similar. How long have you been doing WW for?x


----------



## caz & bob

i go the gym a lot but i am dieting just trying to not eat crap and just eating weight watchers meals i have lost 4 pound already x x x


----------



## sjbno1

well done Caz :) i lost 3lb this week :) 

Vicki - i did WW before I got pregnant with izzie and got down to just over 10st then had izzie and put on over 2stone :( and still need to lost it all really lol my own fault as been lazy and lapse - at the mo i'm doing the ww diet but not attending the meetings as there so expensive!


----------



## Sambles

caz & bob said:


> i go the gym a lot but i am dieting just trying to not eat crap and just eating weight watchers meals i have lost 4 pound already x x x

Well done for losing 4 pounds :thumbup: I just can't seem to lose any no matter how much exercise I do. I did the wii fit every day for 12 weeks and lost nothing!


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> well done Caz :) i lost 3lb this week :)
> 
> Vicki - i did WW before I got pregnant with izzie and got down to just over 10st then had izzie and put on over 2stone :( and still need to lost it all really lol my own fault as been lazy and lapse - at the mo i'm doing the ww diet but not attending the meetings as there so expensive!

I put on 4 stone with Sam :blush: I lost 2 stone of it soon after he was born but have stayed the same weight since then x


----------



## caz & bob

great for the weight lose sjb i need to get to 10 or 9 stone i will be happy then before Christmas i was 12 and i put my weight back to 13 but just lost 4 pound so i have a long way to go x x x


----------



## sjbno1

its so frustrating isnt it!! i have a friend whos tiny and had a baby and has gone back to tiny! typicle! 

maybe you lost inches instead of weight?


----------



## sjbno1

awww you'll get there again easily - i stopped eating the bad things so think thats why i lost 3lb lol


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> its so frustrating isnt it!! i have a friend whos tiny and had a baby and has gone back to tiny! typicle!
> 
> maybe you lost inches instead of weight?

I don't think I lost inches, I still can't get my pre-pregnancy trousers over my thighs!


----------



## caz & bob

the wii fit is good i like it but the new kinect they brought out supposed to be better than the wii and makes you work harder my brother his mate has it and he said the only thing it didn't come with was a paramedic haha xxxx


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I've heard the kinnect is really good. I think Sarah's got one. Correct me if I'm wrong though Sarah but I'm sure it was you I was talking to about it! 

Has anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend?x


----------



## caz & bob

just chilling this weekend my son is at my mums for the night food shopping tomorrow then long walk with the dogs sunday my son is at a birtday party my brother is takeing him that about it really if any of you have facebook and want to add me my name is carrie ann walsh x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Gosh, i used to be skinny pre preggie, now i'm 20+ kg heavier!! I can't seem to get the weight off! Although i don't really get active :blush: i go for the occasional walks. not very often. it's summer here so not really any excuses :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

I do have a kinect and a wii fit - there both gathering dust :) lol the your shape on the kinect is very good :) it highlights your limbs to put you in the correct position :)


----------



## Sambles

That sounds like a lovely weekend. I've just logged on to facebook so I will add you now. I'm Vicky by the way xx


----------



## caz & bob

wish it was summer here freezing x x x


----------



## caz & bob

ok vicky my pic is me and my oh x x x


----------



## sjbno1

caz, i'll add you too :) its a pic of the whizz :) 

have you been ttc for long then hun?


----------



## sjbno1

Erm think I did that right?


----------



## sjbno1

Kerri is going to have some pages to read LOL


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Kerri is going to have some pages to read LOL

Lol I wonder how many times she's checked on the thread?


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> Gosh, i used to be skinny pre preggie, now i'm 20+ kg heavier!! I can't seem to get the weight off! Although i don't really get active :blush: i go for the occasional walks. not very often. it's summer here so not really any excuses :haha:

So what's the temperature like there at the mo?x


----------



## caz & bob

sarah yes hun just trying to keep positive i have only 1 tube just keep losing them early so as soon as i get pg i have to phone the hospital im under and go in and get some progesterone thanks for adding me girl i like to put faces to names x x x


----------



## sjbno1

no probs hun :hugs: awww i hope you get a sticky bean soon :hugs: 

lol vicky probably checking between laps ;)


----------



## MiissMuffet

It's actually cold and rainy today!!! It's funny though coz it can go from this to being so stinkin hot!

I better go get dressed and stuff and i might bath ella. i'll hopefully catch u later on (it might be morning for yous :haha:) I check back during the day but ofcourse everyones in beddybyes :dohh:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

night girls c u all tomorrow x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Am here hahaha wooo hello!! Stop talkin so much haha 3 pages I've read that's a 1st for me to catch up on lol x *


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> It's actually cold and rainy today!!! It's funny though coz it can go from this to being so stinkin hot!
> 
> I better go get dressed and stuff and i might bath ella. i'll hopefully catch u later on (it might be morning for yous :haha:) I check back during the day but ofcourse everyones in beddybyes :dohh:
> 
> xx

Hope you have a good day x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Am here hahaha wooo hello!! Stop talkin so much haha 3 pages I've read that's a 1st for me to catch up on lol x *

We've missed you!!! Don't leave us again lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Still on phone tho so talk I'n 10 just wanted u all to know I'm thinking of u haha *


----------



## MiissMuffet

cya girlies! :hi:

feel free to add me on facebook too, [email protected] I'm Andi and the pic is of Ella in a pink hat :)

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Andi I put your email in and it didnt work :( can you pm me your surname :) 

evening kerri :Wave

oh er in Mongolia right now its -47c!!!!! WTF


----------



## MrsLQ

hello ladies!! just popping on for 10mins before bed, I got to be up for 5.30 to go to work....boooooooooooo.

Have been uploading music onto my iphone...anyone heard anything abut a bnb app, my hubster said he read something about one?


----------



## MiissMuffet

done! if anybody else wants it i'll pm you :) x


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Andi I put your email in and it didnt work :( can you pm me your surname :)
> 
> evening kerri :Wave
> 
> oh er in Mongolia right now its -47c!!!!! WTF

I've been trying to do it for the past 15 mins and it won't work. I thought it was just me being stupid :dohh:


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> done! if anybody else wants it i'll pm you :) x

Me please!!


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> hello ladies!! just popping on for 10mins before bed, I got to be up for 5.30 to go to work....boooooooooooo.
> 
> Have been uploading music onto my iphone...anyone heard anything abut a bnb app, my hubster said he read something about one?

Ooh that's a nasty time to get up for work tomorrow. 

I can't help you with the bnb app I'm afraid x


----------



## sjbno1

hehe vicky no, it was a problem here too :( 

cherie - i asked if bnb were getting tapatalk ages ago and they replied that they were working on a bnb app but so far no word - would be fab if they did do one :) 

right girls off for a shower and bed me thinks :D

night all xx


----------



## Stef

Hello :hi:

I seriously cannot beleive your doctor, just shows how much they change from practise to practise. GRRR!

I have a bottle of agnus castus i think i took 3 or 4 if you would like the rest of the bottle your welcome, its just the Holland and Barrett stuff and don't worry i haven't poisoned it. :rofl:

Well i have just had to catch up on 8 pages you chatter boxes.

Kerri hope you enjoyed your swim?

Sarah - night night x

Andi - when you have chance PM me your surname i will add you on FB

xx


----------



## Sambles

Night Sarah,

I think I will join you xx


----------



## Sambles

Oops just as I posted I realised how wrong that sounded :blush: I meant I'm going to have a bath and then bed as well :haha: Not join you literally!


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Night Sarah,
> 
> I think I will join you xx

:rofl:


----------



## MrsLQ

so tired, but dont want to go to bed!! because that means I have to wake up and go to work. I don't mind working, just don't want to go that early!


----------



## Sambles

I know it's crazy isn't it Stef. I was really upset earlier but there's nothing I can do about it so I will just have to get on with it.

If you don't want the agnus castus that would be great thanks. I will give you the money for it and the postage :thumbup:

Did you have a good day with your friend?x


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> so tired, but dont want to go to bed!! because that means I have to wake up and go to work. I don't mind working, just don't want to go that early!

How's the job going? Are you still enjoying it?


----------



## Stef

Yeah it was really nice to catch up with her.

Dont worry about the money and i doubt that it would cost alot to post so dont worry about that either. 

Just PM me your address and ill pop it in the post, probs be after the weekend when I post as we going away tomorrow morning. 

well im going to go to bed in a mo cos i have an early start and im still feeling tired

Xx


----------



## Stef

Cherie what time do you start?


----------



## Sambles

Ok thanks hun that's really kind of you. I will PM you my address in the morning because I'm off to bed as well now.

Take care everyone x


----------



## Stef

Well thats me too.

Night night every one. :sleep:

Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Booo ur all in bed  

nanite to u all,
andi pm me too and i will add you  xx*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Its ok andi ive found ya as ur friends with my ttc buddy altho the lucky girl already has be bfp!! 

ive added u on facebook!! x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea so happy for her! lucky you having a TTC buddy. i've never had one :cry:

Andi-no-mates :rofl: LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awwww well now uve got lots of ttc buddies .... Us lot! 
I'm actually tempted to add you all on my siggy, Sarah we need this blinkie made up!! 
Andi do u have any ideas on a name for our blinkie ... Do far the fave is team take 2 but it can b anything x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooh that would be cool to have a blinkie made up. i'll have a think about names. that name is cool tho :thumbup: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Okayy  well am off to sleep now enjoy your day xxx *


----------



## sun

Missed everyone as usual!! Dang time difference!! :dohh::haha: 

Well hope everyone has a great weekend!! xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Hi ladies...so sorry I was MIA for a while. I went out of town for a while last minute and was not able to get online and then have had my sister and mom come visit. I have to say it was really nice having a break from the internet. Although I really love this site I have felt more calm and relaxed about TTC than I have in months. Miss you ladies though and hope everyone is well. Just wanted you all to know that I am ok!!!! Thanks for your private messages!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ncmommy! 
:hi:
I'm Andi! I've been joining these lovely girlies over the last few days so have made it my new home :coffee: :haha:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*NCMOMMY!! 

we were wondering where you had been!! 
Glad everything is ok! Hope you've enjoyed your little break x

Sun: Grrr to the time difference lol everytime we go to bed u come on , its poop!!

Hey andi!! :wave:*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Kerri :hi:

it's late here. but i'm still wide awake as usual. i have some funny stuff going on with my boobies again. They are so big and swollen and sore, i thought maybe a preggie symptom but then i remembered i've just staretd taking vitex so i wonder if its that thats causing it! :S wtf

jjjeeeeeepus!!!! my cat just jumped at the wondow from outside. frreeak it gave me a fright. Heart goes boom boom :dohh:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo hopefully a symptom......only 6days left till ur testing according to ur ticker!!  
fingers crossed for u!! 

HaHaHa bout the cat lol......little bugger!! x

anymore earthquakes today?? x*


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> Hi Kerri :hi:
> 
> it's late here. but i'm still wide awake as usual. i have some funny stuff going on with my boobies again. They are so big and swollen and sore, i thought maybe a preggie symptom but then i remembered i've just staretd taking vitex so i wonder if its that thats causing it! :S wtf
> 
> jjjeeeeeepus!!!! my cat just jumped at the wondow from outside. frreeak it gave me a fright. Heart goes boom boom :dohh:
> 
> xx

When I took vitex a few months ago when I was still BF it made my boobs really sore and I googled it and apparently it can increase your milk supply so maybe that's why? :shrug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea i'm hoping sooo!! :)

Had to let the cat in, she did it agaiN!

no earthquakes today that i know of!

What are you up to today?

x


----------



## Sambles

ncmommy said:


> Hi ladies...so sorry I was MIA for a while. I went out of town for a while last minute and was not able to get online and then have had my sister and mom come visit. I have to say it was really nice having a break from the internet. Although I really love this site I have felt more calm and relaxed about TTC than I have in months. Miss you ladies though and hope everyone is well. Just wanted you all to know that I am ok!!!! Thanks for your private messages!

Hi ncmommy, glad you're back :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*good good bout the earthquakes, i dont know how u cope haha!! x

erm well unfortuantly OH is working till 3pm so untill them.....nothing 
then when he gets home we hafto go to the supermarket to do the food shop!! xx
its gonna be hard not to throw some FRER tests into the trolley on the way round haha but i am going to resist cuz if i buy them i will end up testing stupidly early!!

Hey vicky! :wave:*


----------



## Kerrie-x

Hi, my name is Kerrie and i have a 10 month old daughter and are ttc #2 x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Kerrie :hi:

I have a 10 month old daughter too :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Welcome kerrie :wave:
my name is also kerri  How long have u been ttc? x*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *good good bout the earthquakes, i dont know how u cope haha!! x
> 
> erm well unfortuantly OH is working till 3pm so untill them.....nothing
> then when he gets home we hafto go to the supermarket to do the food shop!! xx
> its gonna be hard not to throw some FRER tests into the trolley on the way round haha but i am going to resist cuz if i buy them i will end up testing stupidly early!!
> 
> Hey vicky! :wave:*

:test::test::test: lol

I'm going to bully you like you did to me :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*scrap that .....just seen your ticker!

fingers crossed for your bfp soon!! xx *


----------



## Sambles

Hey Kerrie :wave:

Hope you get your :bfp: soon x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Mummy2Tylerxx said:
> 
> 
> *good good bout the earthquakes, i dont know how u cope haha!! x
> 
> erm well unfortuantly OH is working till 3pm so untill them.....nothing
> then when he gets home we hafto go to the supermarket to do the food shop!! xx
> its gonna be hard not to throw some FRER tests into the trolley on the way round haha but i am going to resist cuz if i buy them i will end up testing stupidly early!!
> 
> Hey vicky! :wave:*
> 
> :test::test::test: lol
> 
> I'm going to bully you like you did to me :haha:Click to expand...



*Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! hahahaah 
i aint even sure iv OV yet, as im meant to OV around 25th.....and not 100% that those cramps were ov the other day. 

HaHa dont bully me..... i dont think i could resist peer pressure as well as u did heheheh!! *


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Hiya girls, 

Well last night I got a bit excited as I seemed to have some light pink cm when I wiped. 
This morning it seems to be more af like but according to my dates I'm too early. Have tested too but got bfn. It's got to be af........so that's me out and back to square one. :cry:

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> Well last night I got a bit excited as I seemed to have some light pink cm when I wiped.
> This morning it seems to be more af like but according to my dates I'm too early. Have tested too but got bfn. It's got to be af........so that's me out and back to square one. :cry:
> 
> Xx

:hi:

Could it have possibly been ib? :)

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*was just about to type the same thing andi........anychance it could be ib??*


----------



## Sambles

Well ladies I'd best go because I start work at 12 :cry: Might be on later but won't be home til about 10 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awww, have a good day vicky hopefully speak tonite x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Have a good day Vicky! x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MiissMuffet said:


> Lil_Baby_Boo said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls,
> 
> Well last night I got a bit excited as I seemed to have some light pink cm when I wiped.
> This morning it seems to be more af like but according to my dates I'm too early. Have tested too but got bfn. It's got to be af........so that's me out and back to square one. :cry:
> 
> Xx
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Could it have possibly been ib? :)
> 
> xClick to expand...

I thought ib would be light pink or brown? I've just got a tummy ache too.

I normally get a face full of spots and boating before af but I've got tonsilitis and haven't been eating so would that stop the boating? I don't wanna get my hopes up :dohh: 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

you said it was light pink hun? xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Baby_Boo said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls,
> 
> Well last night I got a bit excited as I seemed to have some light pink cm when I wiped.
> This morning it seems to be more af like but according to my dates I'm too early. Have tested too but got bfn. It's got to be af........so that's me out and back to square one. :cry:
> 
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> you said it was light pink hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It was light pink last night, but this morning its more like AF.....I can't remember if anything like this happened first time round......was too long ago :dohh: xxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooh i get ya now sorry! aww sux if it's early AF :( Sorry hun :hugs:

x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I'm too scared to even go the loo now..........:witch: I hate you!!!!!

I think there is a little part of me thats still hopefull, I really thought and DH was convinced this was the month!! :cry:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hugs:

How long have you been trying for?


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MiissMuffet said:


> :hugs:
> 
> How long have you been trying for?

This was month 7! I know its not long but I think 1st time was only 2 months so thought I would have been there by now. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ladies im off out with my mum so be back later xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

That's about how long we have been trying for Sam. but i knew i wasnt going to get pregnant coz i didnt get my cycles back as im still breastfeeding. i'm on my 1st cycle now, but been trying for about 6-7 months. here's hoping things are going to work "normally" from now on.
i hope you get a speedy bfp :hugs:

kerri- have fun out with Mum! Prob talk to you tomorrow- your tonight lol

Night all :hi: off to beddybyes.

xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

:wacko: I've just been the loo and now there's just a tiny spot there (smaller than the size of a 5p) 

I'm so confused, have a slight tummy ache. I'm wondering if the 'blood' from this morning could have been because I'd been lying down all night and it had just gathered? Does that make sense? How soon would a BFP show up?

My head is muddled now!! :dohh:
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*how many dpo are u xx*


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *how many dpo are u xx*

7/8 dpo

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hmm could be IB......id say still too early to test which could be why u got ur bfn, tummy ache could be IB Cramps.
I dont wana get your hopes up hun as it could be early af but also dont give up yet 

ive seen tests pick up bfp's at 9dpo but ur best wait if u want a clear result is it wait till about 13/14dpo......11/12 at earliest x

i know its hard to wait that long .....believe me ive tested at 4dpo before haha!!

dont give up just yet hun u never kno!!!*


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Hmm could be IB......id say still too early to test which could be why u got ur bfn, tummy ache could be IB Cramps.*
> *I dont wana get your hopes up hun as it could be early af but also dont give up yet *
> 
> *ive seen tests pick up bfp's at 9dpo but ur best wait if u want a clear result is it wait till about 13/14dpo......11/12 at earliest x*
> 
> *i know its hard to wait that long .....believe me ive tested at 4dpo before haha!!*
> 
> *dont give up just yet hun u never kno!!!*

:hugs:thanks......i'm going to sign off now.....can't stop reserching IB :dohh: Will drive myself mad. 

xx


----------



## caleblake

hello :hi: hope your all well today xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Welcome kerrie :wave:
> my name is also kerri  How long have u been ttc? x*

I am on my 8th cycle TTC, :blush:

You can see my journal if you go on my profile and recent threads
AF got me yesterday, it took us 16 months with Maddison though!! 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy nat.....u ok hunni!!  


kerrie..... to af!!
I am on my 1st cycle of ttc really as the 1st month we decided we would start ttc....we didnt actually manage to DTD at all round ov time so cant really count that as ttc 

so this is really i would say my first month of ttc properly x 
and i should be testing 1st week in feb!!  fingers x'd for a  !!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well and enjoying the weekend well think i have o on cd15 so im 3dpo woopp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well and enjoying the weekend well think i have o on cd15 so im 3dpo woopp x x x

*Wooo fingers crossed for BFP!!!!!!    ​*


----------



## caleblake

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Heyy nat.....u ok hunni!!
> 
> 
> kerrie..... to af!!
> I am on my 1st cycle of ttc really as the 1st month we decided we would start ttc....we didnt actually manage to DTD at all round ov time so cant really count that as ttc
> 
> so this is really i would say my first month of ttc properly x
> and i should be testing 1st week in feb!!  fingers x'd for a  !!*

hello mrs Im well thanks, trying to resit the urge tto poas :haha: Im only like 9 dpo if I even ovulated and on cd25 so its toooooooo early, stupid willpower xxx


----------



## caleblake

welcome to the new kerrie too :hi: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha nat.....omg how hard is it to resist!! haha, how many dpo are u planning to be when u test?? 

oooo vicky is gonna love reading this.....shes gonna bully you badly into testing haha cuz of all the pressure she got last month hahah!! *


----------



## caleblake

kerri I really dont want to test for about another week :haha: but thats never going to happen, just dont think I could face getting a bfp like last month then it turning into a chemical :sad1: I know know know Im gonna test at 11dpo my willpower is crap xxx


----------



## caleblake

The worst thing is I have 10 cheapy tests and 2 first response tests sitting here grrrrrrrrrrrrr "stop calling my name pregnancy tests" :grr:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ewwwk!! am excited for u!!    to you!!! 

oooo do 1 little teeny weeny test today haha ......ive seen some people get faint bfp's at 9dpo!! 

hahah listen to me lol ....bad influence lol *


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: well your no help. I dont need to pee :loo: just now. 

grr now you've put it in my head to :test:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

tell you what I might test tomorrow morning as its pointless doing it with late afternnon pee on a cheapy stick xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha if u can hold out that long cuz as soon as vicky checks the thread.....your in trouble haha!! it will be payback time for her  *


----------



## caleblake

I know :ignore: lalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HeHe!! i am gonna try n hold out testing till at least 12/13dpo this time round.....HA yer right!! lol 

no ...i am actually gonna try!*


----------



## caleblake

I didnt get my bfp with caleb till 14 dpo but I was very niave and thought you had to test after af was due :rofl: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*same here when i was preg with tyler , i didnt test till 3 days after af was due lol didnt really know much about ttc back then, i just thought lots of sex =  haha!! didnt even realise you had to  at ovulation haha i thought it could happen at anytime!! oops  *


----------



## caleblake

pmsl I was exactly the same I just though if you had unprotected sex you got pregnant, but researched it and found out about opk's and was like ok will try that :haha: how niave xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hehe bless us!! ......tbh tho, i think i prefer it that way......ttc properly can be soo stressful lol!*


----------



## caleblake

I know as they say ignorance is bliss xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yep lol, whats your plans for the rest of the night then x*


----------



## caleblake

got my bil (and new girlfriend) and sil coming over for a while and david finishes at 5 so will just have a nice wee night in as he's off tomorrow. What about you anything exciting planned? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo very nice, enjoy your evening! 

my 2 mates are coming round tonite for a bit so were gonna be fatties and have a chinese and a natter, al still be able to come on here tho as they think i do ebay haha......i will be sly!! hhe xx*


----------



## caleblake

he he he thanks, I will try and get on at some point they are coming at 6 so hopefully can check in around 9. Im off too wash my foor just now though :rofl: speak to you later and enjoy your night and chinese xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*speak later  x*


----------



## Stef

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::dust::test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:

:winkwink:...

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

Thats all Nat! :flower:


----------



## Callalin

LOL, I think Stef is really wanting a bump buddy :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO!!!!!!*

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Callalin said:


> LOL, I think Stef is really wanting a bump buddy :rofl:

*i think we all need to be her bump buddies!!*


----------



## Stef

Yes I do ladies!!! :( im lonely.

At least I can cheer you all on.

Sigh so tired today and got grandads birthday party at 7:30

XX


----------



## caleblake

Oh dear perhaps I shouldn't have subscribed to get emails from this thread today. I have just had the most inappropriate random outburst of laughter :rofl: xxx


----------



## Stef

Lol. Subscribing to email could be dangerous, what time did you say BIL was coming?? :rofl:

Hi to Kerrie by the way to. Im stef :flower:

Xx


----------



## Callalin

HA!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo enjoy ur grandads party hun!! ......make sure he has a fab night, and hope u enjoy your night too  *


----------



## Stef

Thanks Kerri. Enjoy your Chinese. So jelous. All I'm going to get is abut of pork pie lol. 

I hope he enjoys his party. :) 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i prob wont enjoy my chinese as im not very hungry and full of cold thanks to tyler passing it onto me! hehe!! 

i really feel like gettin a cuppa, a hot bath and a book!!  *


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: still waiting on the inlaws I tested and got a :bfn: :haha: so much for my willpower I know its too early, I though if I squint in a certain way and hold it in the right light there may be a hint of line but I know thats wishful thinking :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oooooo we wana see pictures, too early or not!!! ...... i sometimes go for a nosey in the preg test gallery on here and sometimes the ones u hafto squint or tilt the screen at, are the ones that turn out to be bfp's!!  xx*


----------



## caleblake

lol it honestly would not be worth my while I did take a picture but even I couldnt see it on the picture :rofl: I like to go to the gallery too, Im just gonna wait till monday as Im sure something will be there by then if Im actually pregnant. xxx


----------



## Stef

Omfg!! I brought 3 tops with me to wear for grandads party all of which fit me a few weeks ago and now all of them look too tight. Not inclined to think it's baby but a frigging food baby!! For the past 2 weeks I've craved the shittest food ever and boy hasn't it shown. I'm now on a mission once tonight is out of the way I'm on a healthy eating mission. I went up two dress sizes with Olivia and I'm not prepared to do that again. I know I need to be sensible being pregnant and all but omfg! I can't believe it I feel disgusted with myself

And to top it all off Olivia has put the plug in the sink left the tap running and flooded the bathroom at my grandparents and to make matters worse it's all poured through the light fitting into the kitchen leaving a stream of water. OMG!! Grrrrrrrr 

Hopefully that will be the end of tonights disasters xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awww stef   

Oooo noo about olivia and the flood!! Little buggers arnt they!!

Fingers crossed that is all for tonite xx *


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Hiya Ladies, :flower:

Hope all is ok, and OMG Stef @ flooding......I done that once at my parents - got too engrosed watching Tv and left the bath running!

So I've been wondering all day whats been going on with AF or not AF. After thismornings 'blood' there has only been slight brown spotting/cm, although I've had AF type pains most of the day like just before she's on the way - Happy to report no sign of proper AF.......which means I'm still in the game....I think :dohh: or hope!

We're having an indian for tea but I fancied the sound of what someone had on this thread couple of weeks ago....the cashew nut thing?? Anyone remember the name?? We were ment to be having friends round but cancelled with me having tonsilitis and now I'm feeling better - 1st proper meal is going to be a takeaway :thumbup:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooooo yum ive been wanting indian all day but OH has decided its chinese tonite  

well want an indian tho!!

erm that thing was called................ erm cant remember but it was natalie (gash02) that was talking about it. 

Yep i would say your still in the game if theres no signs of actual AF!! ....infact i would say thats prob a good sign as it could be IB!! 
   *


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Chasni .... :thumbup: Just have you see if they do it at our takeaway.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*thats the one!! ....hope ur indian does it  *


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *thats the one!! ....hope ur indian does it  *

booooo, ours doesn't - Korma again for me :dohh:


----------



## caleblake

awh lil baby boo, gutted they had no chasni. its sooooooooooo yummy, wish I could sent you some in the post. hope your korma was nice xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

gash02 said:


> awh lil baby boo, gutted they had no chasni. its sooooooooooo yummy, wish I could sent you some in the post. hope your korma was nice xxx

It was ok, proper starving, first 'meal' (been on soup only) since tuesday and was gone in about 5 mins :blush: and then felt sick :dohh:

Seen your posts before about you testing on Monday.....just wondered if you've had any other 'signs'? I'm in denial :dohh:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi all :hi:

Wow just did alot of catchup :haha:

I've been testing one a day since about 4dpo :blush: bad aye. I cant help myself i have internet cheapies in the cupboard, plus I got 2 first responses which i'm saving till later. 

I think i had a poas addiction. I had to clean out the cupboard the other day- like 20 frer boxes stashed in there oops :dohh: alot of money wasted on them :blush:
\
I hope you're having a good night! 

xx


----------



## caleblake

He he I try not to symtom spot but I've had bad cramps for a few days though af was gonna show early and had a few spots appear too, watery discharge too but that can all be signs of af too. Andi I don't feel as bad about poas after reading your post, I have 2 fr tests too but I'm saving them till after af is due and will also but a cbd too xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hehe, I think I *might* have a problem :rofl: When i was preggie with Ella, I actually went and bought another box of tests just so i could watch them go positive :blush: :rofl:

x


----------



## caleblake

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha I love it, I'm so gonna do that :rofl: xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

My DH told me he had a prezzie for me the other day *hands me package* and pack of 25 Early PG tests....... :haha: What an old romantic...

xx


----------



## caleblake

Lol and they say romance is dead. I think that's the best pressie ever xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Aww thats the best pressie ever :haha:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

He he, he kept telling me to test last week and I was like 'Its too early and I've only got one stick left!' and joking I said to him 'Its about time you put your and in your pocket and buy them'.....PMSL and he bloody did.....25 of them!!! :thumbup:

I've managed to talk him in to going to ikea tomorrow :thumbup: Need a wardrobe for Noah and some toy storage but I'm torn at what to get.......any ideas ladies - some storage is so silly overpriced :dohh:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Is there anyone else who hasn't yet voted for Ella in the competition she's in? It closes tonight and she needs all the votes she can to keep her in the lead!!! :D xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MiissMuffet said:


> Is there anyone else who hasn't yet voted for Ella in the competition she's in? It closes tonight and she needs all the votes she can to keep her in the lead!!! :D xx

I've not.....not seen any voting things???


----------



## MiissMuffet

please email [email protected] and saying you vote for Ella, photo 29 and leave your name.

Thanks heaps :D xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

This is the photo 

https://i54.tinypic.com/2pyqkr7.jpg

It's a 1st xmas competition :)

x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MiissMuffet said:


> This is the photo
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/2pyqkr7.jpg
> 
> It's a 1st xmas competition :)
> 
> x

Done it :thumbup: too cute xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks huni :)

xxx


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

Wow I had loads to catch up with from yesterday.

Nat - I can't believe how easily you gave into the peer pressure and tested :haha:

Stef - hope you had a good time at your grandad's party 

Kerri - you feeling any better today hun?

Andi - lol at the poas addiction, I'm the same. I think they should start up some sort of rehab for us ladies who are TTC and wean us off the hpts and OPKs!

I really need to get myself showered and dressed because my mum and dad are coming round in about an hour but I'm just feeling lazy at the mo and need some :coffee: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

lol at the poas rehab! Atleast we could all keep each other company :haha:

I'm abou to watch a horror movie. And i've got heartburn :(

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning ladies!! :wave:

vicky..... urgh no im still full of cold  ....feel rubbish ..hate having a cold 

Andi: hope ella won the comp!!! and yay ive found someone who tests at 4dpo same as me lol  ......too tempting lol ive used all my tests now and i am not gonna get anymore till nearer testing time!! 

hey nat!! :wave: 

Whats everyone upto today!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

So far my 2ww symptoms are sore swollen boobies, heartburn, and my cat has been extra friendly around me. I can't help symptom spotting :dohh: lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*fingers crossed they are all good symptoms and a bfp is on its way to u!!  

I really dont know why .....but i have a really strong feeling about this thread, .....someone is gettin a bfp.......VERY SOON!!!!! *


----------



## caleblake

*whispers I think its me


----------



## x-TyMa-x

gash02 said:


> *whispers I think its me

*Hopefully its me with you.....and all the other girls too!! 

maybe thats why my feelings so strong..... maybe its all of us!! haha!! *


----------



## caleblake

fx's kerri

but I really do think its me I tested again this morning :blush: and i got a slightly stronger hint of a line I need to hold it to the window but DH can see it too..................why o why do I have no willpower? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

gash02 said:


> fx's kerri
> 
> but I really do think its me I tested again this morning :blush: and i got a slightly stronger hint of a line I need to hold it to the window but DH can see it too..................why o why do I have no willpower? xxx

*Ewwwwk really!!! ..... how many dpo are you now ive forgot!! 

ahhhh excitedness,  i hope that line keeps getting darker and darker!! 

 

Hurry up and get some piccies on ....... fx'd for you! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

it would be so cool if all of us get our BFPS!!!!!! WHEN I should say,

Well i would love to stay and chat but my bed is calling my name and I want to try have a sleep b4 Ella wakes up.

Nun night xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite andi :wave: 

sleep well *


----------



## caleblake

night night xxx

Kerri Ive btaken a picture but dont know if anyone will actually be abe to see it :rofl: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lets have a nosey anyway....... u never kno *


----------



## MiissMuffet

She woke up b4 i managed to go to bed :haha:

yes post a piccie up!!! :D


----------



## caleblake

I can see it when I take the picture but when I upload it to photobucket its such crap quality that I cant see it anymore, I dont want to upload it to fb obviously grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr will upload it anyway butt its a bit pointless :rofl: xxx


----------



## caleblake

Ok dont get excited as the green one is an opk I just put it beside it to help the process :rofl: can I not just text you it lol xxx

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00333-20110123-1102.jpg


----------



## caleblake

if you press shift and r it improves the quality of the pic a bit xxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well i can deffo 100% see a line hun so ur not seeing things!!*


----------



## caleblake

yeah Its there but Im obviously worried after my chemical last month, Im only 9/10dpo xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh hun i can understand u feeling worried, fingers crossed for a sticky bean!! 

 *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well last night had sex but i had really bad pressure down there and still have it now anyone had this before 4dpo wooppp x x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

I see the line too!! :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all well last night had sex but i had really bad pressure down there and still have it now anyone had this before 4dpo wooppp x x x x

*heyyy!! .... not sure about this hun sorry 


oooo natalie...uve got me excited now lol*


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: Im so glad im not delusional :haha: Im not calling it my :bfp: though I will wait till after af is due and I get a much stronger line so not congrats just yet ladies xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Gash - I see the line too xx keep everything crossed for you.

A lil update from me - small amount of light brown cm yesterday, really bad af type pains and in my back slightly too. Bfn again this morning....I can't resist to keep testing 

Hope your all having a good day  xx


----------



## caz & bob

gash i see a line hun i had a chemical in may hun x x x


----------



## sjbno1

OMG YOU alll chatttttttt to much!!

Gash -ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk fingers crossed :hugs: 

How is everyone? I havent been on since Friday night so had loads to read! i'm on CD21 and resisting the urge to POAS - no symptoms here though althought (TMI alert) I appear to have ewcm again :wacko: oh and today izzie filled her nappy and I couldnt actually change it as I was heaving so much! not sure if its because i'd just eaten breakfast but it stunk!! not keeping my fingers crossed just yet!!! i wont be testing early as it took 11months to get pregnant with izzie which means i hate wasting test sticks and i hate seeing BFN! :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*heyy sarah :wave: 

Ooooo im hoping the heaving at the nappy was more than just lack of bfast  
Ooooo another one to bully into testing haha!! 

so how many dpo are u then *


----------



## sjbno1

well we dtd CD13 and i had mild cramping on CD14 so if i ovu then i will be 7dpo? AF due 31st Jan 

oh and i looked up my JR prediction - my AF is due on 20th June so wont be possible to get a bfp in June which starts in June iykwim!!! :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*so JR talks poop then! ...... 

Ooo so when are u planning on testing, have u already said i cant remember??? 
we need cherie to do another one of those lists for when we all test lol*


----------



## sjbno1

maybe i can do a list on the front page and keep it update???

i've decided to get a ticker to keep a eye on it :rofl:

i'm not gonna test unless AF is late


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oooo  ticker!!

omg no testing till af is late :O :O u really have strong will power!!! haha x*


----------



## sjbno1

haha no willpower i just hate seeing a BFN lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh true i hate that too  ....... well i managed to DTD again lastnite so im praying were gonna get the egg!! fingers crossed*


----------



## caleblake

oooooooooooo I think we will all be pregnant this month :rofl: fx'd it could happen and all our babies will be born on the same day :haha: xxx

right im off to the park with caleb xxx


----------



## sun

I think everyone should chart and get tickers so I can stalk you all!! :rofl: 
It really increases the TTC obsession for you who aren't obsessed enough!! xxx


----------



## sun

sjbno1 said:


> haha no willpower i just hate seeing a BFN lol

Same!!! Though I have 4-5 tests at home right now, so I may break down a test early. xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha i just went to the loo and almost POAS lol thats because we were talking about :rofl: i resisted as i just have this thing from seeing so many each month when ttc for izzie - even the month i fell pregnant with izzie i refused to POAS lol even with my friends shouting at me! haha

Can everyone let me know what CD they are in there cycle as per below and i'll create a role call list :)

Sarah B (sjbno1) - CD 21/28 

I'll add that to a list on the front page!

also i've asked in the blinkie section for a blinkie saying team take 2 :) i was gonna put all your names in my siggie too lol but didnt want to incase you all thought i was mental LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Kerri (Mummy2Tylerxx) -CD10/25


haha noo u wouldnt be mad, as i still think i might add u all yet!!*


----------



## sjbno1

haha right i've done a second blinkie request on another site :) 

will update the front page now :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Okies  .....i would make one for us but i duno exactly how to make them & make them flash and all that fancy stuff ..x*


----------



## sun

Sarah - we're both CD21/28!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

Ok updated to here :) i'll try and remember to do it daily :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Check the red writing on siggy!! *


----------



## sjbno1

woop woop once we get our blinkie that will be fab!


----------



## Jennjohnson

Hey to all 
Just something i found worked and is worth a try i had been ttc for three years they call it secondary infertility and a friend talked me into reflexology aftr five sessions i was pregnant then again a year and a half later did the same hav two fab little angels had my feet done again recently for another complaint wasnt ttc and guess what yep due in july lol surely all three can not be a fluke!!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Jenn :wave: I have reflexology with no#1 but got my bfp when i stopped going :rofl: typical! congratulations though :)


----------



## Jennjohnson

Keep going with it and get the reflexologist to work on ur ovaries i swear it works i sent my friend who had had nine loses and she is now expecting.. And thank u im sooo excited xxxxx:happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

wheres everyone gone?

gah my throat is hurting so much today :(


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

sjbno1 said:


> wheres everyone gone?
> 
> gah my throat is hurting so much today :(

Boooo, hope you've not caught my tonsilitis :-(


----------



## sjbno1

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> wheres everyone gone?
> 
> gah my throat is hurting so much today :(
> 
> Boooo, hope you've not caught my tonsilitis :-(Click to expand...

oh no me too :cry:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hope your not gettin my cold haha were a lovely healthy bunch!! lol*


----------



## sjbno1

a caring sharing bunch!!! lol


----------



## caleblake

hope you all catch my pregnancy :rofl: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

gash02 said:


> hope you all catch my pregnancy :rofl: xxx

*Me too!!!   *


----------



## caleblake

sarah im cd25- gonna put my propar test date cd30 which will be friday xxx


----------



## caz & bob

gash i would love to catch that haha xxxxx


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Nat are you CD 25/30?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi :hi:

This time difference sux :(

x


----------



## caleblake

hey hunny i know it does suck but its been quiet in general tonight.


yeah sarah thats right :thumbup: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw bet it does hun x x x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Evening ladies :flower:

Grrr I'm so confused :wacko: So yesterday I had pinky CM in the morning & a bit red when I wiped (sorry TMI) and then a few spots of brown but only a very small amout all day. Last night I had really bad AF type cramps in tummy and back. Today I've had nothing and just been to the loo to find CM with pinky brown streaks :blush: (I'm really sorry of someone is eating their tea or squeemish.) and I have bad AF pains again! I've felt sicky all day but an odd kinda sick! Oh and to top it off I've POAS twice today....both BFN's!! How soon would it show up?

I'm driving myself crazy, I'm stuck in limbo - I WANNA KNOW ONE WAY OR THE OTHER!! My DH thinks its :witch: on her way but to be fair he really doesn't understand ovulation and dates etc :dohh: Bless him!

Help!!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

I hope its something promising!! When r u going to test!?

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

just seen your ticker :dohh: We will be testing around the same time! :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lil baby boo.....am not sure bout your situation hun, if it is af....you say its early....are u usuall regular??

andi.....ooo have u had any symptoms yet hun*


----------



## Sambles

Good evening ladies (and good morning to Andi)

Nat - I know you said you don't want any congrats but I will say that the test looks very promising :happydance:

Lil_Baby_Boo - do you usually get spotting etc. before af arrives?

Hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MiissMuffet said:


> just seen your ticker :dohh: We will be testing around the same time! :D




Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Lil baby boo.....am not sure bout your situation hun, if it is af....you say its early....are u usuall regular??*
> 
> *andi.....ooo have u had any symptoms yet hun*

MiisMuffet - I've been testing for about the last 4 days.......twice today :dohh:

I'm normally a few days late......never ever been early. And I normally know when its coming as I'll get all bloaty and spotty and cramps come just after it starts. Grrr - I hate waiting! 

xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Sambles said:


> Good evening ladies (and good morning to Andi)
> 
> 
> Lil_Baby_Boo - do you usually get spotting etc. before af arrives?

Nope, never - It normally just comes.....and quickly, never spotting and never early! xx


----------



## Sambles

Hmm that's really confusing then

If you were pregnant it might not show up on a test this early anyway. It doesn't really sound like af if you don't usually get spotting x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Sambles said:


> Hmm that's really confusing then
> 
> If you were pregnant it might not show up on a test this early anyway. It doesn't really sound like af if you don't usually get spotting x

:cry:Its driving me potty......


----------



## Sambles

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> Hmm that's really confusing then
> 
> If you were pregnant it might not show up on a test this early anyway. It doesn't really sound like af if you don't usually get spotting x
> 
> :cry:Its driving me potty......Click to expand...

Yeah I bet it is. The not knowing is the hardest part x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Lil baby boo.....am not sure bout your situation hun, if it is af....you say its early....are u usuall regular??
> 
> andi.....ooo have u had any symptoms yet hun*

yup, i told u last night :haha:

heartburn, swollen boobs and my cat going nutty around me lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*aha yes u did i remember now haha  .....

well fingers crossed for u, i have a very good feeling about this thread !!  haha*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *aha yes u did i remember now haha  .....
> 
> well fingers crossed for u, i have a very good feeling about this thread !!  haha*

I like the PMA Kerri x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* I Duno why i just think were gonna get a few bfps soon .....strange i may be totally wrong but i hope im not haha*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> * I Duno why i just think were gonna get a few bfps soon .....strange i may be totally wrong but i hope im not haha*

I hope you're right. How you getting on with not POAS?x :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oo im doing good as i am not even menna ov till 25th, so if those cramps the other day were not ov then i havnt even ovulated yet!! .....managed to DTD again lastnite tho in hope to catch the egg!! 

due testing 1st week in feb if i can hold out that long!!*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Oo im doing good as i am not even menna ov till 25th, so if those cramps the other day were not ov then i havnt even ovulated yet!! .....managed to DTD again lastnite tho in hope to catch the egg!!
> 
> due testing 1st week in feb if i can hold out that long!!*

You've got the same cycle as I did 2 years ago lol. I conceived Sam on 24th Jan 2009 and got my :bfp: on 6th Feb :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oooooo yay that could be a good omen for me!!! fx'd!! 

my cycles are only 25days and af only lasts 4.

ooo i hope i get my bfp! *


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Oooooo yay that could be a good omen for me!!! fx'd!!
> 
> my cycles are only 25days and af only lasts 4.
> 
> ooo i hope i get my bfp! *

So are you hoping to DTD tonight as well or are you going to try tomorrow instead?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well we DTD on 20th and last night (22nd) so possibly tonite ...... maybe tomorro*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*what dya think.......wud u dtd tonite and everynight untill after 25th (my meant to ov date)*


----------



## Sambles

Well that gives you a few opportunities to catch the eggy :thumbup:


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *what dya think.......wud u dtd tonite and everynight untill after 25th (my meant to ov date)*

I would probably leave it for tonight but DTD 24th, 25th and 26th (and 27th if you can manage it) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hmmmm v true......well tonite could deffo be a possibility then haha!!  
urgh i feel rough tho with my cold hhahaha! ...*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ook then , maybe feel better tomorro too hopefully x

we will see how tonite goes xlol altho hes on xbox and im heading for bed soon so i will prob be flat out by the time he comes up*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Hmmmm v true......well tonite could deffo be a possibility then haha!!
> urgh i feel rough tho with my cold hhahaha! ...*

That's why I reckon you should leave if for tonight and try and get yourself better x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *ook then , maybe feel better tomorro too hopefully x
> 
> we will see how tonite goes xlol altho hes on xbox and im heading for bed soon so i will prob be flat out by the time he comes up*

Lol sounds like me and my OH


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahah!! once they get on that its like .....nanite!! lol

right hun am off to bed so speak tomorro id say! x

nanite xx :wave:*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *hahahah!! once they get on that its like .....nanite!! lol
> 
> right hun am off to bed so speak tomorro id say! x
> 
> nanite xx :wave:*

Nighty night.

Will speak tomorrow. OBEM yay!!xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Mummy2Tylerxx said:
> 
> 
> *hahahah!! once they get on that its like .....nanite!! lol
> 
> right hun am off to bed so speak tomorro id say! x
> 
> nanite xx :wave:*
> 
> Nighty night.
> 
> Will speak tomorrow. OBEM yay!!xxClick to expand...


*oh yeh!! ..........wooo love monday nights!! 

bring on the broodiness!!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Sarah - I am cd 16/28 (2dpo). AF due 04/02 willtest on the 06/02 if late and FS appt on 08/02...eeek

Nat...fx'd...can't till friday, when you get your ridiculously strong....bfp. 

I am going to say something, which may be a bit inappropriate specially n this thread.I r*eally REALLY really* do not mean to offend anyone!!! Just need to get it off my chest. 

Right here I go...

As you all know, I want another baby (coo). However, I am worrying about timing, what with just starting a new job...wouldn't qualify for any decent maternity pay till then (about 6 months in). Also starting to think about 2 sets of nursery fees (would be over a grand a month). I amjust thinking about the practicalies of a 2nd child also...If I get preggers in the next 2-3 months, means baby would be born really close to either Olivers bday, xmas or the new year....

Do any of you ever have these worries???? If I found out I was preggers in feb, would be over the moon...:cloud9: just nervous. 

sorry to just...bleurgh all over this thread....ad really don't want to piss all over the PMA you all have going on here!!!!


To answer some q's which were asked many pages ago about me....I am still loving the job, which is why I am worrying, could gt a decent job....My hours vary from 7-4,8-5(am) or 4.30-12or2....depends how long the closedown takes. I am off to london tomorrow for my induction and have to be on the train for 5.50....boooooooooo, lol

Hopefully catch up tomorrow night when I am home about 9ish! Thank you for all your support ladies x


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri thought you were going to bed, I can see your still on line, lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

8dpo and I'm spotting!


----------



## MiissMuffet

And having wee waves of nausia today too!!!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MiissMuffet said:


> 8dpo and I'm spotting!

So you're 1 Dpo behind me and same symptoms but on next day......does that make sense?? Got to be a good thing right? :dust:
poas this morn is bfn still - too early I'm sure but can't help myself!!

Xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo and I'm spotting!
> 
> So you're 1 Dpo behind me and same symptoms but on next day......does that make sense?? Got to be a good thing right? :dust:
> poas this morn is bfn still - too early I'm sure but can't help myself!!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Oh....according to tickers we're the same, silly me....:thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Wow we are too! nope, i'm 8 dpo. The ticker is on a different time zone so it changes over a few hours early! I'm more "light bleeding" than spotting. It's kind of reddy/pinky/brown and light. Like it doesnt show up on my pad, only only on the toilet paper (tmi :rofl:) 
I've also been getting little pinch type feelings where period pain usually is. Fingers crossed huh!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I went to bed lol god knows why it said I was online.... I never log out would that do it, also I use my phone to come on so maybe cuz if that but I can assure you ibwas knocking out the zzzzzzzz when you posted that hun x
And don't worry we all have thoughts like what you've been feeling lately.... I have them all the time, I think it's normal to have 2nd thoughts on the idea of ttc#2 from time to time as your life as you know it now is probably settled and I'n routine etc, a new baby would change it alot so yes hub don't worry that's normal and u can't see that it would offend anyone. 
Andi.......ooooo to the spotting let's hope it's ib and not af!!! The waves of nausea are a good sign!!! Xx*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Soz bout all the spellin and messed up words .... I wrote that on my iPhone!! Lol *


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MiissMuffet said:


> Wow we are too! nope, i'm 8 dpo. The ticker is on a different time zone so it changes over a few hours early! I'm more "light bleeding" than spotting. It's kind of reddy/pinky/brown and light. Like it doesnt show up on my pad, only only on the toilet paper (tmi :rofl:)
> I've also been getting little pinch type feelings where period pain usually is. Fingers crossed huh!
> 
> xx

I thought the time zone thing when I'd written it all :dohh: 

Fingers crossed Mr Storky delivers the goods this month :thumbup: no spotting for me so far, AF type pains lastnight and today I've got a strange nausea type - one second I'm ok and then its like a wave in my tummy or like the 'dropping' feeling you get when you've gone over a hill the the car - thats the only way I can explain.

Come on BFP's......we're waiting *taps foot*


----------



## MiissMuffet

you guys are up early! i just put a cake in the oven. i didnt even realise the time :dohh: I never uploaded through a pic of the cake i made the other night. it was my first attempt at using fondant (roll-out icing) I'll try do one soon it's abit of a munt tho :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ooo cake!! yum! I love the roll out icing mmmmm tastes yum....would love to see pics xx

i was up early today as had to get little man off to nursery, altho saying that he usually wakes at about 7.30 / 8.00 anyway *


----------



## MiissMuffet

what time is it there?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*10.05 am x *


----------



## MiissMuffet

It's a tad shabby :blush:

https://i56.tinypic.com/2mmz6af.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*WOOOOO its huge ....i want to eat it !! I love the pink spots!!! 

oooooo andi u've made me want cake haha!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm just about to ice one lol. xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Jelous!!! Yum Yum!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Back lol. i ate too much icing :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

here ya go... i thought of you girls when i was thinking about what to put on it :rofl:

https://i53.tinypic.com/2nm23hx.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*   LMAO!!!! I absolutley LOVE it !!! 

thats brilliant!! hehehehe  *


----------



## MiissMuffet

:haha: would you like a piece? If i cut u one you better come eat it!

OH will see it in the morning and might think I have a slight problem. he already finds my old preggie tests around the bath room and stuff. What am i doing :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I would Love a piece..........altho coming to get it is off putting haha im scared of earthquakes haha!! 

does look sooo yummy!!
we all need to eat the pregnancy cake!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Naa the earthquakes arnt too bad you'd be alright :haha:

yes all have a "virtual" piece of the pregnancy cake. It's made with magical baby dust so you never know your luck ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MiissMuffet said:


> Naa the earthquakes arnt too bad you'd be alright :haha:
> 
> yes all have a "virtual" piece of the pregnancy cake. It's made with magical baby dust so you never know your luck ;)

*
 haha i cant stop looking at it hehe, its great!! lol

Yeh ur OH is gonna be like......ooh dear, shes becomming obsessed haha!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

probably. I'll just make sure i eat the belly piece. For goodluck or something :haha:

My spotting has turned into more bleeding :( I'm beginning to think it's early af. Which is a good thing really as it's my first real AF since i had Ella. (If it IS AF). the last one was a few weeks ago and it was really light. So ofcourse TTC was quite hard b4!

Well i'm off now. Bed's calling me.

Nunight xxx


----------



## caleblake

phahahahahahahahah :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: lovelove love your cake

morning ladies :hi: well faint line was still there in this mornings test but not really much darker.....but still there.

mrslq :hi: hope your well nice to see you. Im a sahm so Im not sure about the whole baby and work thing and your options etc but I do worry about the financial side if having a baby, i think uness your a millionaire or at least very well off its natural to worry about work,finance etc... (by the way you wernt bringing the thread down) xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I just did abit of googling as it's common for the first few cycles after giving birth to have a short luteal phase. So it very well could be AF. Booo :(

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy nat.....glad your line is still there    how u feeling??

andi: Boooo to af.....hopefully its not! Get munchin the belly on that cake haha!!
nanite hun x*


----------



## caleblake

nanite andi and fx'd its not af.

Kerri Im good today thanks, stupidly getting a bit excited about it though xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i would be the exact same hun, u see 2 lines ....automatically start gettin excited, i was the same last month when i got that evap......i saw 2 lines, knew it was too early but still got excited  

i think u can say this is you early bfp tho hun.......ikno theres no congrats allowed yet so all im going to say is "Ewwwwk"" *


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MiissMuffet said:


> here ya go... i thought of you girls when i was thinking about what to put on it :rofl:
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2nm23hx.jpg

Cake!!!! I love cake!!!!....

https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=jyGWuBd4bTo

:rofl:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MiissMuffet said:


> I just did abit of googling as it's common for the first few cycles after giving birth to have a short luteal phase. So it very well could be AF. Booo :(
> 
> xx

Oh no, hope its not :witch: :nope:

Keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## caleblake

thanks kerri i know im gonna poas very time i go to the loo now :rofl: xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I'm out for this month......:witch: got me :cry:

So all my 'symptoms' were all in my head.

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*BOOOOOOOOOOO  to af!!!! 

sorry she got u xx *


----------



## Callalin

Awwwww :( So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Callalin

MiissMuffet said:


> It's a tad shabby :blush:
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/2mmz6af.jpg
> 
> :rofl:

If it's your first time working with fontant, it tends to be that way. It really is harder than it looks. :thumbup:


----------



## caleblake

sorry the witch :witch: got you hunny. and its not in your head, pregnancy symptoms are so close to af symptoms xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Omg, I'm so confused.....so when I last posted there was say a tea spoon size of blood......but since then all i've had is a farty bit of pink more like cm than af! I'm so so confused. Can ib be a little redish.....or am I just clutching at straws now?

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OBEM NIGHT LADIES WOOOOOOOOO!!! 

  *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Omg, I'm so confused.....so when I last posted there was say a tea spoon size of blood......but since then all i've had is a farty bit of pink more like cm than af! I'm so so confused. Can ib be a little redish.....or am I just clutching at straws now?
> 
> Xx

*hey thought u might find this usefull*

_
Most women report experiencing implantation bleeding as light spotting that's either light pink or brown in colour. Unlike menstruation it tends only to appear over a period of one - three days and is usually intermittent rather than a regular flow that becomes heavier over time. 
Implantation bleeding tends to occur before menstruation is expected, this is usually between six and twelve days after ovulation. Most women experience menstruation approximately 14 days after ovulation however this will depend on your individual cycle. _


----------



## MiissMuffet

mooorning!!! Had to get. Flow is kinda heavy and uncomfy :( It's so AF I know it is! Booo, but yay at the same time- hurry up and regulate you stupid cycles :haha:

Wells I'm gonna jump back in bed and feed Ella.

Sam- I'm hoping this is ib for you! :dance:

Oh OH saw the cake. I blamed it on you lot :rofl:

xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Lil_Baby_Boo said:
> 
> 
> Omg, I'm so confused.....so when I last posted there was say a tea spoon size of blood......but since then all i've had is a farty bit of pink more like cm than af! I'm so so confused. Can ib be a little redish.....or am I just clutching at straws now?
> 
> Xx
> 
> *hey thought u might find this usefull*
> 
> _
> Most women report experiencing implantation bleeding as light spotting that's either light pink or brown in colour. Unlike menstruation it tends only to appear over a period of one - three days and is usually intermittent rather than a regular flow that becomes heavier over time.
> Implantation bleeding tends to occur before menstruation is expected, this is usually between six and twelve days after ovulation. Most women experience menstruation approximately 14 days after ovulation however this will depend on your individual cycle. _Click to expand...

Thanks you, I've been on Google most of the day. I've had a few pink spots since this afternoon. I'm really non the wiser tbh :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I am having a BAD day! 
1st: we sleep in so I spent the morning rushing around trying to get Tyler ready in time for nursery! 
2nd: I burnt our tea
3rd: I burnt the wedges to go with the burnt tea
4th: my laptop is fooked... The backlight seems to have gone In the screen, OH is working on it now but it's not looking good. 
5th: basically my heads up my arse and I keep messing all my words up when I'm talking, OH finds it hilarious and that's making me more angry!!!!!!


So yeh what a wonderful day I've had *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well i have still go pressure pain down below on a good note my oh has stared the hall the floor tile are down and it looks lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *I am having a BAD day!
> 1st: we sleep in so I spent the morning rushing around trying to get Tyler ready in time for nursery!
> 2nd: I burnt our tea
> 3rd: I burnt the wedges to go with the burnt tea
> 4th: my laptop is fooked... The backlight seems to have gone In the screen, OH is working on it now but it's not looking good.
> 5th: basically my heads up my arse and I keep messing all my words up when I'm talking, OH finds it hilarious and that's making me more angry!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So yeh what a wonderful day I've had *

Booo @ bad days - its always like one thing goes wrong and then everything else that can possibly go wrong decides to jump on the band wagon:dohh:
:hugs: count to 10........and breathe xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I just wanna cry I feel proper shitty today, feel really down and am snapping at everyone and I don't mean too  
Don't know what's wrong with me  *


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave:

can anyone who hasnt let me know there CD's let me know please so i can add you :) 

Name (username) CD15/67 like that please :) 

hows everyone been?

sorry about AF arriving for you Andi :( i guess it means that your body is trying to regulate itsself :) which is good news :) 

lil boo :) lets hope its IB!!! :) 

Kerri rubbish about the laptop and having a bad day :( 

my day has been ok but i have this sodding cough which is bugging the hell out of me now :( 

i want to watch OBEM so might go and have a bath now :)


----------



## sjbno1

*ROLL CALL*

*Waiting to OVU*

Kerri (Mummy2Tylerxx) -CD11/25

*2WW
*
Cherie (Mrs LQ) - CD17/28
Sarah (sjbno1) - CD22/28
Sun - CD22/28
Nat (Gash) - CD26/30


Updated 24.01.2011


----------



## Stef

Hi girlies!!

Im back :happydance: Id only been away a few days and felt lost with out coming on here, i got a quick look now and again on my iphone but my data is that rubbish on my iphone it annoys me.

Got erm... numerous pages to catch up on which I havent yet but I bet most of it is Kerri :rofl::hugs:

Sarah & Sun almost time to test if you havent already. Fingers crossed.

Well im going to catch up on what i missed. back.... soon 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*  my poor lappy toppy!!! 

i will try keep up with the thread tonite but my phone is alot slower and my laptops screen is black and i can only see it by torchlight haha!!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oii stef!!! lol 

sorry am i that bad haha!!! lol *


----------



## sjbno1

ah no kerri :( can your OH not fix it? what phone do you have?

i was thinking that its not long until AF is due Stef :( i'm tempted to test early but really dont want a bfn lol catch 22


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> evening girls :wave:
> 
> can anyone who hasnt let me know there CD's let me know please so i can add you :)
> 
> Name (username) CD15/67 like that please :)
> 
> hows everyone been?
> 
> sorry about AF arriving for you Andi :( i guess it means that your body is trying to regulate itsself :) which is good news :)
> 
> lil boo :) lets hope its IB!!! :)
> 
> Kerri rubbish about the laptop and having a bad day :(
> 
> my day has been ok but i have this sodding cough which is bugging the hell out of me now :(
> 
> i want to watch OBEM so might go and have a bath now :)

I don't think I can be included in this because I'm cd 68 and still waiting to ov :cry:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i have an iphone x 

weve ordered the part that will hopefully fix it x fingers crossed!!!


oooooo did someone mention testing early lol ...... do it do it do it

OBEM time ladies!!!!!*


----------



## sun

Stef - I would test but I'm only a few DPO!!! I figure nothing would show for me until Sat (10DPO).

Sarah - 9DPO sounds like you should be testing soon!!! Tomorrow??? xxx

Sambles - Have you been using OPKs? Sorry if you mentioned it earlier - By the time I get on I miss pages and pages of stuff!! xx


----------



## sjbno1

i was contemplating testing but i only have some old CB ones lol

i'm waiting for sam to go out so i can watch it


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*do the CB ones .....oooo go on sarah be a rebel!! *


----------



## Stef

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *oii stef!!! lol
> 
> sorry am i that bad haha!!! lol *

No you're not. Sorry you have had a crap day hun. :(

Im trying to watch OBEM and all i can hear is Olivia having a paddy. 

Grrr. Thank god for sky+ so i can pause whilst i sort maddam out. 

xx


----------



## sun

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *do the CB ones .....oooo go on sarah be a rebel!! *

Agree! A CB one tomorrow am with FMU would be excellent! xxx


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> evening girls :wave:
> 
> can anyone who hasnt let me know there CD's let me know please so i can add you :)
> 
> Name (username) CD15/67 like that please :)
> 
> hows everyone been?
> 
> sorry about AF arriving for you Andi :( i guess it means that your body is trying to regulate itsself :) which is good news :)
> 
> lil boo :) lets hope its IB!!! :)
> 
> Kerri rubbish about the laptop and having a bad day :(
> 
> my day has been ok but i have this sodding cough which is bugging the hell out of me now :(
> 
> i want to watch OBEM so might go and have a bath now :)
> 
> I don't think I can be included in this because I'm cd 68 and still waiting to ov :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

But i got my BFP after my cycle was 100+ days hun

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lol its ok hehe xx 


yes i hope tomorro is better!! 

awwww i love sky + great for when the kiddies are playing up!! lol*


----------



## Stef

Sun, yes I agree. Hopefully next weekend we will have a bfp from you.

Sarah... get that test done tomorrow. Eeekkkk exciting. :happydance:

Xx


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Stef - I would test but I'm only a few DPO!!! I figure nothing would show for me until Sat (10DPO).
> 
> Sarah - 9DPO sounds like you should be testing soon!!! Tomorrow??? xxx
> 
> Sambles - Have you been using OPKs? Sorry if you mentioned it earlier - By the time I get on I miss pages and pages of stuff!! xx

Yes I am. I keep getting nearly positive results because of my PCOS but not definite positives x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> evening girls :wave:
> 
> can anyone who hasnt let me know there CD's let me know please so i can add you :)
> 
> Name (username) CD15/67 like that please :)
> 
> hows everyone been?
> 
> sorry about AF arriving for you Andi :( i guess it means that your body is trying to regulate itsself :) which is good news :)
> 
> lil boo :) lets hope its IB!!! :)
> 
> Kerri rubbish about the laptop and having a bad day :(
> 
> my day has been ok but i have this sodding cough which is bugging the hell out of me now :(
> 
> i want to watch OBEM so might go and have a bath now :)
> 
> I don't think I can be included in this because I'm cd 68 and still waiting to ov :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> But i got my BFP after my cycle was 100+ days hun
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Yes and thats what I keep thinking of :thumbup: PMA PMA PMA!!!!


----------



## sjbno1

whos watching OBEM? i'm avoiding fb as everyone pisses me off one there with there opinions lol 

i'm tempted to test but hate seeing negs - i dont think its fmu though (what does that mean again) LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*first morning urine xx 
i think u shud deffo test ....yay u really should

im watchin OBEM .....that woman with the heart probs must be scared*


----------



## sjbno1

yeah i'd be freaked out! lol must be worrying having that sort of complication and then all that loss of blood! 

i'm very tempted - haha its such a old test it probably wont work or be out of date lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*off u go .....ust do it anyway ...do it to brighten my rubbish day lol

ikno poor girl xx*


----------



## Stef

That other dick head is doing my head in though.

I dont know why, i just instantly hated him. it pumpkin well done. Grrr shut up!


----------



## Stef

Sarah... go test... if you think it wont work or will be out of date no harm trying :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

which one Stef?

i think the bloke whos with the women having her second is being very calm!


----------



## sjbno1

lol i wont do a test until Sam has gone to work tomorrow lol


----------



## Stef

The one who went home then came back and was made to get out of the pool and when the midwives told her to push she wailed like a cat instead and made my ears bleed. Both of them annoyed me, her and her husband. I dont know why. Feeling that way out i think

xx


----------



## sun

Sarah - If the test is out of date, then you have another reason (besides too early) to explain a BFN!! Then it wouldn't mess with your PMA!! So no reason not to give it a go!!! xxx


----------



## sjbno1

oh i thought he was quite good through all her wailing lol 

Sun - haha good thinking - maybe i'll do it once sam has gone to work so that if its a bfn he wont get pissed with me testing early and i can sulk all day and get over it before he gets home :) lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*im loving suns idea......yes test in the morning ....eeeeek excited now!!!

the pumpkin man annoyed me as he was helping her pant......therefore he is a dick!! loli do not like panting men in labour .....they have bugger all to pant about lol*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *
> 
> the pumpkin man annoyed me as he was helping her pant......therefore he is a dick!! loli do not like panting men in labour .....they have bugger all to pant about lol*

Kerri the way you put that made me :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

:rofl: kerri that was straight to the point haha

i wouldnt get excited hun, no symptoms at all!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lol well honestly lol  i couldnt be a midwife haha i would be shouting at them all .....stop panting!!!

i would actually love to be a midwife tho if there was no blood etc involved lol *


----------



## sun

I'm not watching but I agree - the over-supportive husband who pants and tells you what you should be doing!! 
That's the kind of husband who hangs out in the waiting room as far as I'm concerned!!!


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> :rofl: kerri that was straight to the point haha
> 
> i wouldnt get excited hun, no symptoms at all!

Did you have any symptoms with Izzie?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sun said:


> I'm not watching but I agree - the over-supportive husband who pants and tells you what you should be doing!!
> That's the kind of husband who hangs out in the waiting room as far as I'm concerned!!!

*100% agree haha!!! *


----------



## sjbno1

Testing

give up


----------



## sjbno1

Well that didnt work let me try again :)

vicky - erm tiredness and hungar lol


----------



## sun

The month I got pg with Bun I had no symptoms - I refused to test until AF was so late as I thought it would show any minute. But we had been trying for a long time, so I was way past the symptom-spotting test early stage and more at the pessimistic stage LOL. Doing lots of symptom spotting/testing early this time though!! :haha:


----------



## MrsLQ

just caught up with OBEM...and I started thinking, Stef your going to be going through that ...waaaaaaaah!! I can't wait for us all tocome out of the otherside of this journey...wonder if anyone will have twins???


----------



## MiissMuffet

Twins would be sooo cool! xx


----------



## sjbno1

Oh god no twins please lol

I took a test this morning and it was a :bfn: ah well that's what I expected :( not testing again now until AF is late lol


----------



## sjbno1

Haha just looked at the cb website and that says they can detect from 4 days before af so not sure if that would effect the result as af not due for 6/7 days :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning girls

ooo ur not out just yet sarah!! xx 

im hoping today will be a better day for me today!! altho im coughing like i'm on 60 a day!!! lol 
tryst me to get ill on babydance week lol ...... altho did still manage to dtd again lastnight *


----------



## Stef

Sarah your not out just yet then could just be too early. Ekkk! Exciting. However if you dont get your bfp th:thumbup:is month at least Sam is now more on board on wanting you to get that bfp so you wont have to hide or be sly on your fertile week. 

Kerri, Chris told me I sounded like an old lady this morning because i woke up with a really sore throat. :( Lovely huh so between us we would fit right in in the bingo hall. haha

Cherie, i know! I still cant decide vbac or c-section though. dammit. Not long to your OH appointment now I hope it all goes well.

oh oh I dont know if i mentioned it but my consultant appointment came through friday. 21st feb, hubby cant get the time off work so im taking me mam :wacko:

Sam - any update on you? AF or no AF? fingers crossed its all IB 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls :)

We'll see what happens I guess :) 

Kerri - haha that's what I sounded like yesterday! Not the cold has come out I sound nasally! - get better soon!

Stef - yay about the appointment :) why don't you want a vbac? What's putting you off?? X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Horrible isn't it Sarah, mines been the other way round .... Cold 1st now this cough which is really hurting my chest  
Well I've got the doctors at 3.30 anyway so sl adknhim to have a quick listen to my chest while I'm In there x
Whats everyones plans for today?? 

Oo yay for the appointment Stef hopefully the consultant will discuss all ur options for the birth and help you with your descision* .


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ask him *** 


Stupid iPhone!! Lol


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Nothing happening for me so far, no spotting and no af. Waves of nausea tho. I'm at work so being brief


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Oh and bfn this morn.....is it still too early tho?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well its the 25th ... according to my usual regular cycles i am meant o be ov today.... so far- no cramps, no ewcm nothing 
so now im thinking that the other day (20th)n was the day i ovulated :/ 
that would make me 5dpo :/ 


argghhhhh whats goin on!! 

never happend before am usually as regular as clockwork...give or take 1 day or so!*


----------



## sun

I am charting for the first time ever this month and I found it really helpful as my cycles have been all weird since I got AF back. Last month I don't think I OV at all! This month I did, but 7 days later than I used to... ugh! xx


----------



## sjbno1

Life is to confusing I think we all need our BFPs lol then it wouldn't matter about ovu :) lol

Sun - this is only 2nd cycle really as first cycle I didn't ovu either as I'd just come off the pill :) your body is probably just getting back to normal :)

Kerri -hope the dr can give you something :)

Well I rung clearblue up today and asked for my previous chart information so there gonna look for me :) she said its shame there not running any trials at the mo as they could have signed me up again lol another free monitor to use :) lol I really hope they can find it though as that would be a massive help!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*scrap that, ..... slight cramping earlier!! so DTD again tonite!!

dr didnt even bother with my chest cuz it wasnt the reason i had gone, i mentioned it was sore and my cough was chesty and he smiled at me  lol 

on a good point....my OH borrowed a moniter from work so weve hooked that upto my laptop and i now have a screen!!!  wooo!!*


----------



## caleblake

Hi ladies, will catch up with the posts in a few hours as been out all day (still won't be home for a bit) but I did a cbd today and it came up 1-2 weeks pregnant. Although I also got this last month I've seen it in balck and white now so I'm causiously announcing my :bfp: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

gash02 said:


> Hi ladies, will catch up with the posts in a few hours as been out all day (still won't be home for a bit) but I did a cbd today and it came up 1-2 weeks pregnant. Although I also got this last month I've seen it in balck and white now so I'm causiously announcing my :bfp: xxx

*
CONGRATULATIONS NATALIE!!! 

fingers crossed for a happy healthy sticky bean!! x  


ok girls....deffo have ov cramping on right side now!!!*​


----------



## sjbno1

Kerrie get dtd!!!! We need another BFP :) 

Natalie!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9months :) :) xxxx


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Nat! :happydance: 

Kerri get DTD!!!!

xx


----------



## Callalin

And I'm cautiously saying CONGRATS!!!


----------



## sun

Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Stef

So how has every ones day been??

I havent done hardly anything today, i popped into town this morning paid some bills and what nots dropped hubby off at work came home and went back to bed myself. Oppsi

Im back at the drs tomorrow morning and hoping to go to the metro centre after that. I need some new shoes desperately.

Xx


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> Hi ladies, will catch up with the posts in a few hours as been out all day (still won't be home for a bit) but I did a cbd today and it came up 1-2 weeks pregnant. Although I also got this last month I've seen it in balck and white now so I'm causiously announcing my :bfp: xxx

:wohoo: so happy for you xx


----------



## Sambles

Good evening,

Hope everyone is well. I had my bloods done today to check my hormones so hopefully will get the results soon. Not that it really matters because they won't do anything til April anyway.

My OH is out for the night so I'm eating creme eggs and watching the tv!! What's everyone else up to?x


----------



## Stef

Can I ask all you ladies a question, i know you it may be something you may not have thought about yet with still TTC but do you want the nuchal fold scan??

I keep popping into the first tri boards, and numerous ladies have come back from this scan with being told they are within the high risk factor. 

My scans in 3 weeks but im starting to worry. I wish they never even did this test in my local trust now but because they do id rather know earlier than later but im so worried about coming back from the scan full of fear :(

Alot has changed in 3.5 years, the first trimester was so exciting counting down to the 12 week scan and now it feels like i just have alot to worry about. :shrug:

Dunno. Im probs worrying too much but i just cant help myself. I really think i should stop going in first tri board. Just a scary place to be

xx


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I had my bloods done today to check my hormones so hopefully will get the results soon. Not that it really matters because they won't do anything til April anyway.
> 
> My OH is out for the night so I'm eating creme eggs and watching the tv!! What's everyone else up to?x

Oh hun, i hope something happens soon and your bloods come back O.K I had this done too but mine came back normal. 

And now... I really really want a cream egg. Jelous. drool

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef: I have mixed feelings about this scan, I dont think they offer it at my hospital yet, but I dunno if it's a good thing or a bad thing *


----------



## Sambles

I had the nuchal scan when I was pregnant with Sam and I think I would proabably have it again. For me, I would prefer to know if there was a problem, not that it would make any difference to the pregnancy. And I'm such a worrier that even if I didn't have it, I would still worry about being high risk anyway x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Oh hun, i hope something happens soon and your bloods come back O.K I had this done too but mine came back normal.
> 
> And now... I really really want a cream egg. Jelous. drool
> 
> xx

Lol I've had 2 now so going to put the rest back in the cupboard or I will eat the lot x


----------



## sun

I was the same - I had the scan because I wanted to know in advance if there was a problem so I could be prepared. xxx

It is hard not to worry about everything though! I worried so so much that I didn't enjoy the first half as much as I should have. I wouldn't even put a ticker up cuz I thought it was tempting fate, and didn't tell even close family until 14 weeks - didn't tell my office until I was almost in 3rd tri!! :shock: If I am lucky enough to get pg again, it is my vow to not worry!!! (wayyyyy easier said than done) xxx


----------



## sun

Important!!!

What's a cream egg?? :haha:


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> I was the same - I had the scan because I wanted to know in advance if there was a problem so I could be prepared. xxx
> 
> It is hard not to worry about everything though! I worried so so much that I didn't enjoy the first half as much as I should have. I wouldn't even put a ticker up cuz I thought it was tempting fate, and didn't tell even close family until 14 weeks - didn't tell my office until I was almost in 3rd tri!! :shock: If I am lucky enough to get pg again, it is my vow to not worry!!! (wayyyyy easier said than done) xxx

I was exactly the same, I worried so much through the 1st and 2nd tri and I really regret it now so if I do get pg I'm going to try to relax and enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Important!!!
> 
> What's a cream egg?? :haha:

:rofl:

It's a chocolate egg with a fondant inside. It's about the size of a small normal egg and it's yummy. I've got a slight addiction to them :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well been the gym again today and my oh has finished the floor now so go to get some new skirting boards and wall paper and a nice rug then all done i will take a pic of the floor and post it tomorrow x x x


----------



## Sambles

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well been the gym again today and my oh has finished the floor now so go to get some new skirting boards and wall paper and a nice rug then all done i will take a pic of the floor and post it tomorrow x x x

Ooh yeah I love being nosey and seeing pics :thumbup: How often do you go to the gym?xx


----------



## sun

Sambles said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> Important!!!
> 
> What's a cream egg?? :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> It's a chocolate egg with a fondant inside. It's about the size of a small normal egg and it's yummy. I've got a slight addiction to them :blush:Click to expand...

Oh Yes - we have those!!! The Cadbury Eggs!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im not a big lover of creme eggs i prefer the caramel ones mmmmm 

im feeling really poorley full of cold blurgh my chest has sharp pains when i cough  

shameless tonite......does anyone watch it*


----------



## MrsLQ

hey ladies


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey cherie!!*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Kerri, 

What you ladies up to? I am having a break from crafty things, shall try and uploads some pics


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> hey ladies

Hi Cherie,

How have you been? How's the quitting smoking going?x


----------



## MrsLQ

On the scan front I wouldn't have it! It makes me feel weird, like I am intruding same reason I wouldn't find out the sex, can't explain it...everyone is entitled to their own opinion even if mine is a lottle crazy! (lottle is little and lo tmixed together)


----------



## Stef

I dont like Shamless. 

I liked the first 2 series but it went really downhill OTT and just damned right awful and i havent watched it since i made that judgement so i dont know if its got any better.

Cherie looking forwards to seeing your crafty bits and pieces. 

Im watching Big Fat Gypsy wedding, eugh, you wouldnt ctach me in those damned clothes. they must have picked their outfits in the dark

I love the lindt eggs!! Yum

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Sambles said:


> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> 
> Hi Cherie,
> 
> How have you been? How's the quitting smoking going?xClick to expand...

I am good thank you, Still haven't had one...feeling very good. I seem to be doing lots more crafty things, keeping my hands busy if that makes sense?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well tbh u would prob hate it as its got worse since the 1st 2 series......its more OTT than before but ive watched it since the start so im still kinda hooked.

well done cherie on the smoking!! *


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> 
> Hi Cherie,
> 
> How have you been? How's the quitting smoking going?xClick to expand...
> 
> I am good thank you, Still haven't had one...feeling very good. I seem to be doing lots more crafty things, keeping my hands busy if that makes sense?Click to expand...

Wow that's brilliant, what a great achievement. Well done you x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> I dont like Shamless.
> 
> I liked the first 2 series but it went really downhill OTT and just damned right awful and i havent watched it since i made that judgement so i dont know if its got any better.
> 
> Cherie looking forwards to seeing your crafty bits and pieces.
> 
> Im watching Big Fat Gypsy wedding, eugh, you wouldnt ctach me in those damned clothes. they must have picked their outfits in the dark
> 
> I love the lindt eggs!! Yum
> 
> xx

I'm watching Big Fat Gypsy Wedding as well! Those dresses are crazy! x


----------



## Stef

I cant beleive her dress its awful and to say she isnt a traveller it looks like her and her mum fit in very well with them.


----------



## MrsLQ

Stef said:


> I cant beleive her dress its awful and to say she isnt a traveller it looks like her and her mum fit in very well with them.

How catty do you sounds, lol !! Your just jealous really, lol


----------



## MrsLQ

This is a completely handmade draught excluder,I knitted it and sewed it together and filled it using the leg off a pair of tights....and 'clean' old socks,lol. I then cut out and sewed on the letters....(it is for my friends little girls room). I have had some people ask me to make some more.... They seem to like that they look handmade (if that makes sense)


the little girl is called Rehma, so it says Rehma's room. I also put on butterflies and littles roses on it.





This is Oliver, about 10mins ago...cheeky sod, still wide awake and playing. Bed time at 10.


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> I cant beleive her dress its awful and to say she isnt a traveller it looks like her and her mum fit in very well with them.

I love the way they have got to have a fire extinguisher with them in case it catches fire


----------



## Stef

Lol Cherie. Thanks. Im not though. honest! 

I dont have the best of opinions of gypsys they take over the town i live in. I also used to be an assistant manager in a pub in the town and they came in for drinks etc and were ok at first but when it came to closing time we didnt have door staff during the week and they were threatening us all shouting carrying on trashing the pub, luckily i had my mobile in my pocket and we had to get the police in to get them out, was very scary i had to get all my bar staff behind the bar and in the glass wash area.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i love the draught excluder!! ......thats really awsome  

HaHa oliver doesnt look much like sleeping hehe!!*


----------



## MrsLQ

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *i love the draught excluder!! ......thats really awsome
> 
> HaHa oliver doesnt look much like sleeping hehe!!*


Ta honey, would eventually like to make and sell them maybe.Just for a few quid like, getting a sewing machine in march and then will be able to make material ones too.

Oliver is so cheeky, its his dad's turn to put him to bed, I am staying out of it....I am really tired and moody...would just end up shouting! I sound so mean, lol


----------



## Stef

Cherie love the draught excluder also. I bet she will love it! :thumbup:

Haha at Oliver, that exactky what Olivia was like at 8pm I was like NO you are going to bed now. 

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

right girls

I am off,really pissed off with hubby and my house is a shit hole. I am going to do something about it. Not much will finish it the morning... See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Pmsl @dress going up in flames. Where the hell do they get all the money from tho?? And what the hell happened to her mother?
:flower: evening ladies BTW. How are you?

:bfp: congrats hun :happydance:

Tad more pink cm for me today....so confused:dohh:


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi: just home and watching my big fat gypsy wedding on +1 hour. Im going to bed early as I have a headache but promise to catch up with you all tomorrow and thanks very much for the congratulations xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

Cherie- LOVE the photos! arnt you clever! And :haha: at Oliver. Wide awake hehe.

Finally back on- we went over our internet limit and it was going super slow, so i just gave up thats y i wasnt on last night. It seems to be going normal now :dance:

AF is giving me grief!!!! I keep leaking, boooo :(

I hope you're all having a good evening! :hugs:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo my OH puts Tyler to bed everynight as he's out at work all day and doesn't get to see him for long before he goes to bed x
Yeh u shud deffo sell some for some extra pennies *


----------



## MiissMuffet

And huge congrats Gash! :happydance:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*God replying on iPhone is sooo slow!! Lol *


----------



## Stef

Hi Sam & Andi

Bye Cherie. speak soon

Sam when is AF due?? 

Andi - sorry the witch got you & giving you grief. 

Ive just been speaking to my friend who stopped the pill last month as they are wanting to start a family and looks like because of the pill she was on she may have problems. Ive read a few horror stories on the internet about this pill tonight. Feel bad for her.

well im waiting for DH to come in from work have a cuppa tea and i think ill head to bed early start for me tomorrow.

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Goodnight everyone xx*


----------



## Stef

Good night Kerri 

xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Another 4 or 5 days yet stef.....its really doing my head now. Sometimes poas twice in one day....:doh:

X


----------



## Stef

Lol... Addict :haha:

What tests are you using? Have you tried testing with an FRER? 

xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I'm using I.C's from amazon :dohh: 25 for £5. Whats a FRER? I did ask on another thread but can't find it now? Would i get a BFP days before AF tho? 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

night kerri :hi: xx


----------



## caleblake

hey lil baby boo

Ive been getting nothing but hardly visable lines on the cheapy opks and went out and bought 2 morrisons own midstream tests which showed the darkest line Ive had still not that dark so then went and bought a cbd and it came up with 1-2 weeks pregnant, I mean you had tyo hold the cheapys in the right light and squint hard to see the lines xxx


----------



## caleblake

heres my test xxx

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00347-20110125-1655.jpg


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

gash02 said:


> heres my test xxx
> 
> https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00347-20110125-1655.jpg

:cloud9:

So happy for you. Will give it a few days and try a proper good test. Xx


----------



## Stef

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> I'm using I.C's from amazon :dohh: 25 for £5. Whats a FRER? I did ask on another thread but can't find it now? Would i get a BFP days before AF tho?
> 
> xx

FRER is first response early result. That's what I got my bfp with and judging by the dates at my scans must have picked mine up pretty early.

They seem to be quite reliable tests from what I've read and my own experience. 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls :wave:

I read all the thread last night but Izzie didnt go to bed till 11pm so I've not had a chance to reply until now! and i've forgotten it all LOL i'll have to re-read it and reply then :)

I saw my friend Jo yesterday who just got her BFP :) so pleased for her! but really want to go through it all again with her - still no symptoms of anything really :( counting myself out for this month me thinks - and focusing on next month lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*heyy ladies!! 

hope everyone is ok 
well if i ov yesterday then i am now 1dpo and have officially started the delightful 2WW!! 

whats everyone else upto today x*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hw are u all well chilling today gym isn't open gutted so going to clean all the house and the car x x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sarah I'm focusing on next month too. Fingers crossed huh! 

Kerri- woohoo 2ww! Atleast now you get to drive your self crazy with symptom spotting :dohh:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh god ikno!! haha .......why do af and preg symptoms hafto be so alike....am sure mother nature planned it so all us ladies go mad 
   

i am gonna try and not test till about 12/13dpo this time.....arrrggghh its gona drive me mad!!! lol *


----------



## MiissMuffet

I wonder how my cycle is going to work this time. i got my 1st period a month ago, and got this one bang on 28 days later. I o'd on cd 20 which means my luteal phase was only about 8 days long. i heard this can be common with the first couple cycles after the birth, so i guess I'm one of those "lucky" few. Even if we caught the eggy when i o'd, it would've just been flushed out coz my luteal phase wasn't long enough for an egg to implant. 

What CD should I start using my opks? I'm hoping I won't o so late in the cycle this time! 

Aaargh i'm so excited to have AF back! i have been waiting months for this! Now we have a better chance of getting preggies! :dance:

Sorry for the novel. 

:dohh: :haha:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm off to beddybyes now girls. talk tomo. night :hi:

xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Just on my iPhone at work girls but needed to ask so sorry if TMI - but I just went to the loo and when I wiped I had loads of ewcm! Is this a good or bad sign? Af due on Monday so can't be ovu!! Will be online tonight to read all your news but had to ask this - sorry lol xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I'd say Good sign!!! 


an early pregnancy symptom can be increased cm!! 
Fingers crossed sarah!! 
*


----------



## sjbno1

Hope so :)


----------



## Callalin

OK. My ticker said I was supposed to ov yesterday. iPeriod on my iPad said I am supposed to ov today. Yesterday saw some EWCM, not a lot though, but no +OPK. Ugh, I hate my cycles sometimes :( DH and I are on the every other day method anyways, so should be alright. DTD again tonight.


----------



## sjbno1

Hehe callalin busy busy busy ;) I would defo dtd as often as you can if OH is up for it :) good luck xxx


----------



## sun

Sarah - I would say a good sign too!!! And you made it to 11DPO without testing??? :shock: :haha: I am going to test drive a BFN tomorrow at 8DPO!! :rofl:

Callalin - I have been getting ewcm every day for a week before OV and for a day or 2 after. Apparently I am OV way later than I used to (CD17-18 instead of CD10-12) but the ewcm starts at the same time??? Weird bodies! But if you are BDing every other night you should be covered!! :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

Haha I tested on Monday and road tested that bfn I didn't like it much lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*erm hello roof slate thats just come flying off my roof and embedded itself in the grass.....dont think al be goin outside anymore!!! *


----------



## Callalin

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *erm hello roof slate thats just come flying off my roof and embedded itself in the grass.....dont think al be goin outside anymore!!! *

Oh My!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Lol oh er kerri!!!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Evening ladies, 
Hope your all ok :hugs:

Blurgh day at work.....it sucks!!! 

Another bfn on ic this morn, af still not arrived but have been getting light brown cm/spotting today and more af cramp feelings - driving myself crazy symptom spotting tho :dohh:
Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno!! ..... phoned landlord and he came and looked.....says theres another loose so weve got the roofer coming tomorrow.....deep joy!! lol 

im scared to leave the house hah!

hows everyones day been x*


----------



## Stef

Hello every one :hi: 

Sam... Thats really strange id be going crazy too :hugs:

Kerri - uh oh. Dosent sound good but at least your landlord is straight on it :thumbup:

College tonight was baffling, im fed up of knowing how my brain works now. have a feeling my exam results aren't going to be good. :(

Hows every one else?

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening my Beauts :hugs:

Stef - boo about college :( how long left have you got for your course?

Kerri - not good about the roof tiles :( but good that your landlord is sending someone so quickly :) 

well no more ewcm :shrug: :shrug: so no idea really :wacko: ah well back to the wait LOL :dohh:


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone,

Stef - hope you have done better than you think in your exams

Sarah - I think ewcm is a good sign. When you next testing?

Kerri - eekk that sounds really dangerous

Sam - how frustrating for you, I bet you just want to know one way or the other now 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Vicki :wave:

i'm not getting my hopes up about a bfp until AF is late, so if its not here by Tuesday then i'll test then but i just hate having a bfn show up lol 

hows you tonight?


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Evening Vicki :wave:
> 
> i'm not getting my hopes up about a bfp until AF is late, so if its not here by Tuesday then i'll test then but i just hate having a bfn show up lol
> 
> hows you tonight?

Thats's what I try to do, only test when af is late, stops all the disappointment. 

I've had a great day, had mum + toddler group in the morning then we went for lunch with my mum then back to my mum's for the rest of the afternoon. 

Has Sam heard about the job yet?xx


----------



## Stef

Ive got until next year still its a 2 year course and only started september just gone, I have to apply to uni this year!! arghhh! I hope i get in.

Vicky my exam is 7th feb so ive a little time to revise yet but grrrr so complicated. scared of failing.

Sarah whens af due im sure you have said but ive a memory like a sieve. 

I think id like to join some mother and baby groups this time round, i went once with Liv but there were too many undesirables so i never went back but might see what other groups there are in the area and i might find some nice ladies. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Yeah I tested on monday and got a BFN but it appears it was to early anyway haha wasnt a sensitive either just a plain old CB lol ah well will wait now :) 

sounds like you've had a lovely day today :) are you off work this week or just today? 

Oh did i not say in here - yep hes heard and he got the job BUT he has to finish his NVQ level 2 so hes off to college tomorrow to get the ball rolling :) we're hoping he can start as soon as possible, and be working for them come July/August in time for heating season to kick off :) fingers crossed, in that time we get our BFP and then we'll be sorted for 2011 / 2012 :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*undesirables    


hehe love this!!! ......same at the groups round here stef....very clicky!!*


----------



## sjbno1

Af due on Monday :( 

where abouts do you live hun? have you looked on netmums :) let me find a link


----------



## sjbno1

https://www.netmums.com/local/ this is fab for meeting mums and groups :) 

btw we're clicky at our baby group but thats only because we've been going for 18months + and we're not scary I promise :)


----------



## Stef

Thanks Sarah ill look at that. Thanks.

:)


----------



## sjbno1

grrr i'm freezing tonight :(


----------



## Sambles

Lol at undesirables. A lot of the groups round here are like that Stef but I've found a lovely one run by the salvation army and the other mums are lovely.

Sarah - I'm working tomorrow but I've got Saturday off :happydance: That's brilliant that Sam got the job, bet he's over the moon 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

yeah hes very happy :) but it is costing us alot for him to do it :( we've had to cough up £5k for this course which isnt something we have lying around :( so we're having to borrow it but his earnings will increase 10/fold so its plus and minus and if that is the only minus currently that shouldnt be to bad :) 

boo to work :( i have work tomorrow too! yuk lol i need to become a lady of leisure :D


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> yeah hes very happy :) but it is costing us alot for him to do it :( we've had to cough up £5k for this course which isnt something we have lying around :( so we're having to borrow it but his earnings will increase 10/fold so its plus and minus and if that is the only minus currently that shouldnt be to bad :)
> 
> boo to work :( i have work tomorrow too! yuk lol i need to become a lady of leisure :D

So does that mean that you might be able to give up work then and be a SAHM? xx


----------



## sjbno1

I'm hoping it will :) the plan is to get pregnant - work until my maternity leave starts then take my maternity leave and then not go back lol

ohhh let me see if this works :D

https://i.imgur.com/NMjRr.gif


----------



## sjbno1

YAY It worked :) what do you all think? if you want to copy the link just quote this message and copy and paste the link into your siggie :D

https://i.imgur.com/DOwTo.gif


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> YAY It worked :) what do you all think? if you want to copy the link just quote this message and copy and paste the link into your siggie :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/DOwTo.gif

Love it!!!x


----------



## sjbno1

hehe i got bored of not getting any replies so figured we could do it ourselves :) 

now you all need to just add it to your siggies :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

Morning ladies! I tried to get on earlier but my internet wasnt connecting grrr :dohh:

Spose i've missed out on all the goss and you'll be off to bed soon!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

i'm here for another 35mins at least lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

I've been sitting here for the last hour trying to get the net to connect. That's one hour of potential chatting time I've wasted :haha:


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> I've been sitting here for the last hour trying to get the net to connect. That's one hour of potential chatting time I've wasted :haha:

I hate it when that happens, makes me want to throw my laptop at the wall x


----------



## sjbno1

Andi i made a blinkie if you wanna add it to your siggie :) 

https://i.imgur.com/DOwTo.gif

grrr to the laptop


----------



## caleblake

Oooooooooooooooo think ive done it now vicki

ps I think you should :test:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

evening/morning andi :hi: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

awww i like our new blinker although i am thinking maybe we need it a bit smaller? what do you girls think?


----------



## caleblake

awh I like it hunny I think it looks fab mwah xxx


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> awww i like our new blinker although i am thinking maybe we need it a bit smaller? what do you girls think?

It's great, I don't think it needs to be smaller x


----------



## sjbno1

ok cool :) well if anyone changes there mind haha i can change it :D

i'm gonna head to bed soon - izzie has been in bed since about 7.30 tonight but she was crying for a bit so not sure what sort of night we're gonan have - i'm hoping peacful :wacko:


----------



## caleblake

Im tired too its been a very long busy day and ive had a bit of a dull headache so hoping to sleep it off, night night xxx


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> ok cool :) well if anyone changes there mind haha i can change it :D
> 
> i'm gonna head to bed soon - izzie has been in bed since about 7.30 tonight but she was crying for a bit so not sure what sort of night we're gonan have - i'm hoping peacful :wacko:

Aww I hope she has a good night x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Love the blinkie! Now my siggys huge lol


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> Love the blinkie! Now my siggys huge lol

:haha: yeah it is!


----------



## sjbno1

haha my siggies massive too :) i have my izzie ticker, my siggie from Kerri :) my fertility checker and my journal link LOL 

i hope so too lol i can only cope with so little sleep for so long LOL


----------



## caleblake

ha ha I still need to add my pregnancy journal and ticker onto mine :haha: nanite all xxx


----------



## sjbno1

night girls xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Maybe if it was rectangle shape it would fit better in with our siggys? I do love it tho. the colour matches the rest of my siggy :haha:


----------



## MrsLQ

I WANT ONE!!!!!

Someone show me please.

Also 6dpo....sore boobies, really really moody and tired....grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Cherie! :hi:

Boo about the sore boobiesa nd stuff, but its a good sign so hang in there :thumbup:

i just copied this off Sarah's post for you- quote the post and then copy and paste the link into your siggy :)

https://i.imgur.com/DOwTo.gif

xx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe maybe i'll make a rectangle one then :) its made my siggie huge LOL


----------



## MiissMuffet

lol yea it has! A sideways rectangle one with the words next to each other side by side maybe? :thumbup:


----------



## Callalin

Woo Hoo! Testing the new banner. Sorry I didn't get a chance to make it, but bravo!


----------



## sjbno1

Evening girls,

how is everyone today? very quite on here :( thought i'd come on to lots of pages :( 

banner is looking good for the mo - will play around another time with a tectangle one :)

well no signs still :( ewcm has gone and got a bit moody tonight and moodyness is using a clear sign of AF being around the corner haha - we'll see - if i dont get a bfp this month - i'm gonna makesure we dtd on cd13 & cd15 :) fingers crossed :) no news from clearblue though about my paperwork so hoping thats good news :) fingers crossed they can send me something :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope ur all well i have been the gm today i done a hpt this morning and it was n so going to wait till im 11 or 12 dpo now x x x


----------



## sjbno1

when are you due AF Carrie? ohhhh fingers crossed :) i did one on Tuesday and that was a bfn too! boo never mind hoping it'll change but not holding my breath :wacko:


----------



## Sarah10

Hi everyone :) Well this month we have been NTNP but next month will be TTC #2, Jayden will be 6months then.
I am 7dpo and today i had a couple of twinges, and now feeling bloated (though that could partly because i just ate a veggie/noodle stir fry! Last night i felt really sick but that might of been because i was very tired.
Also i have a 31day cycle, i 'think' i ovulate on day 17 as i get pain everytime on my right side which i assume its my ovary releasing an egg? How is everybody?x


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Sarah - not sure if you've posted in here before :) i'm sarah too :) good luck for this month :D


----------



## Sambles

Hi girls,

How's everyone doing?

Sarah and Carrie - I really hope this is your month. It seems like there's quite a few of you around 9 -11dpo at the mo so it could be a bumper month for :bfp:s

Sarah10 - are you a poas addict or do you wait and see if af shows up?

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Vicki :wave:

I'm honestly not holding my breath for this month lol


----------



## sun

V. Nice Banner!! :thumbup:
Did someone on here do it???


----------



## sjbno1

I did it last night lol i got fed up of waiting for my request to be ignored lol if you go back a page you can add it to your siggie if you want :) just go to the thread posted last night and quote that post and the code is in there :)


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> Evening Vicki :wave:
> 
> I'm honestly not holding my breath for this month lol

Well you're not out til the :witch: shows up


----------



## sjbno1

I guess that is true, but i just have a feeling I am out - i'd think I would have some symptoms already iykwim?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening all :wave:*


----------



## Sambles

Hi Kerri,

How you doing today?x


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Kerri :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im good thankyou, day 2 into the 2ww  lol

how is everyone else*


----------



## sjbno1

yay new ticker :D :D :D so now we can monitor :D lol i think everyone needs those tickers as I forget to update the roll call LOL


----------



## sjbno1

*ROLL CALL*

*Waiting to OVU*

*2WW
*

Kerri (Mummy2Tylerxx) -CD14/25
Cherie (Mrs LQ) - CD21/28
Sarah (sjbno1) - CD25/28
Sun - CD25/28
Nat (Gash) - CD29/30


Updated 27.01.2011


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Im good thankyou, day 2 into the 2ww  lol
> 
> how is everyone else*

When are you planning on testing?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hmmm well af is due 8th feb so...... if i can manage to hold out then al buy a test on the friday which is the 4th ......and i will try not to test till ither the sat or the sun (6th/7th)

but saying that......... i will prob cave haha!! *


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *hmmm well af is due 8th feb so...... if i can manage to hold out then al buy a test on the friday which is the 4th ......and i will try not to test till ither the sat or the sun (6th/7th)
> 
> but saying that......... i will prob cave haha!! *

No don't cave, be strong lol x


----------



## Sarah10

Sambles said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Sarah and Carrie - I really hope this is your month. It seems like there's quite a few of you around 9 -11dpo at the mo so it could be a bumper month for :bfp:s
> 
> Sarah10 - are you a poas addict or do you wait and see if af shows up?
> 
> xx

Complete POAS addict! :haha: I just did one though i know its extremely unlikely since i'm only 7dpo! :baby: i was like this with jayden too


----------



## sjbno1

hehe i did one on tuesday after this lot kept going on about tests = i blame them LOL :rofl: i refuse to test again now until AF is late lol 

kerri - resist resist - not more 4dpo testing LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* hehe!! shhhh lol *


----------



## sjbno1

lol 

is anyone else fed up of the 2ww already lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yep me and ive only just started lol! *


----------



## Sarah10

Me! lol.. i think i just got an evap, are they common on IC's? i tested half a hour ago, give it a quick look, just been back to have another look but the line is sooooo faint, a photo wouldn't get it, oh dear this reminds me so much of nov/dec 2009, all the squinting of eyes.
When do you think i should test again? x


----------



## sun

Hi All!!!! :wave:

I think I am out as AF seems like it's showing up 3 days early :growlmad: What a load of crap!!! :growlmad::haha:

I also test early - in fact I tested today (8DPO) and got a giant BFN!!! Ahhhhhh - next month!


----------



## sun

Sarah10 - I had a plan to test at 8DPO and then 10DPO!!! - So maybe 9DPO??? Or tomorrow!! lol


----------



## Sambles

Sarah10 said:


> Me! lol.. i think i just got an evap, are they common on IC's? i tested half a hour ago, give it a quick look, just been back to have another look but the line is sooooo faint, a photo wouldn't get it, oh dear this reminds me so much of nov/dec 2009, all the squinting of eyes.
> When do you think i should test again? x

Hmm I'm going to say you should wait til 9DPO but if it was me I would be testing tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## Sarah10

Thankyou Sun, i know i should wait a couple of days, but i do have 4 tests left ;) i won them on ebay cheaply too, 10 for 99p inc free postage! Sorry to hear about AF showing, xxx

Sambles, i will try to wait a day or so! eeek!

Just checked all my other IC tests (bathroom bin eek) none have an evap line, this one does? really confused! Only time will tell x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sun: evening and  to af getting you!!!  fingers crossed for next month x

Sarah: i got an evap lastmonth on and IC so i kno how annoying it is ...u got a pic?? xx *


----------



## Sarah10

Aww no, my phone camera is quite bad quality, i will test though in the morning and if theres any improvement will post a pic with camera, o/h has put it somewhere and he is in bed atm lol! xx


----------



## sjbno1

grrr to evaps! i thought after a certain amount of times tests had to be disregarded?

i hate seeing BFN sun :( its like there mocking you lol


----------



## Stef

Sarah the Blinkie you made is great only my sig is pushing the border for being on the large side so i have just made a smaller one. hope you dont mind. 

Xx


----------



## sun

AF seems to have gone for the mo???!! So weird!! xxx

Yeah - I've only seen an evap when I took a test, forgot to throw it away and it was like an hour later. Apparently the evap is dark whereas the line should have colour??? 
(Just what I've heard though - I'm no expert whatsoever!!!)


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm a poas addict to. i even testing during AF :dohh:

Afternoon ladies :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

where can i get the code for the smaller blinkie?

x


----------



## Stef

Hello Andi... Strange to think your on Friday afternoon and im just about to go to bed to see in Friday.

Any plans for the rest of the day?

xx


----------



## sun

Evening All :haha: (6:45 here)


----------



## Stef

Sun... your still in Thursday arent you if i remeber rightly from Cuba your 5 hours behind?

xx


----------



## Sarah10

Sun, has your AF dissapeared? From what i remember with DS1, i had temporary but extremely light bleeding a day before AF was due, i remember posting on the TTC forum the witch had got me, but it hadn't! x


----------



## sun

Stef - Still in Thursday!! Yes I think we're 5h behind - we should be in the same time zone as Cuba I think.

Sarah10 - I did have some spotting but it is gone. This doesn't usually happen, but then my cycles have been weird. It is a few days early, but I tested today and got a BFN. Also my temp is down so I'm pretty sure it's AF. But there is a wee little glimmer of hope (isn't there always?? even during AF!!! :haha:)


----------



## MiissMuffet

It's 2.30 Fri afternoon here.

No plans, just hanging with Ella and OH (he finished work early today). got to go pick up a cloth nappy at 6ish

xx


----------



## sun

2:30 Friday Afternoon!!! :thumbup: The weekend already!!! 
I'm just putting LO to bed now - then 1 more day until the weekend!!! Any plans??


----------



## MiissMuffet

I...feel...like...talking...to...you...lot...but...u...are...all...ASWEEEEPIES! :cry:

It's fri night now so i can stay up late and talk anyways. I wonder who will be the first on...i will be awaiting...mwahaha BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

;)


----------



## sjbno1

i'm here now :D 

i should be getting ready to go out but i really cant be bothered today lol 

Stef - oh i might steal the smaller one too LOL I was gonna make one between these two sizes :) wheres the code LOL


----------



## MiissMuffet

Harro! 

where u off to today? It's 10 o clock fri night here :haha:

I just heard a baby calling uh oh lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning girls :wave:
Evening andi :wave:

how is everyone ???*


----------



## MiissMuffet

hello!! what's the time over thea?

I'm good just about to have a go at a game Dan brung home today. It's installing now lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Its 9.15am here, just had breakfast lol 

today i HOPE to get into town to buy some tests as im sure i read on here somewhere that they are on offer in superdrug at the mo.....2pk FRER buy one get one free!
so al go have a nosey!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

But if you buy them will you be tempted to test? :haha:

Omgsh!!! i was actual looking foward to playing this game and it installed and i went to play it and realised it didnt come with cd 1 only cd 2 :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*
aha yes ur right .....i may buy them if they are on offer and ask OH to hide them!

oh noo how annoyin!! what game is it  x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Good idea :thumbup:

The elder scrolls morrowind. I love oblivion so thought id try it lol.

Do any of you do what i do?- i'm such a bad friend. Every week i find out another one of them is pregnant! Some not even trying! i get a wee bit jealous. One of my friends is trying too, this is her 1st month. i'm scared I might feel upset if she gets pregnant before me as we have been trying for 7 months! i spose its abit better now tho seeing as i finally got AF and now Am into my 1st real cycle, but still, i can't help but feel abit wierd over the situation. i know I should be happy for my friend, which i will be ofcourse! But i cant help but think i'll feel abit upset. i dunno. Just wanted to get that off my chest!!! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yep andi thats normal.....i feel like this too sometimes!
when i was preg with tyler my friend was preg the same time as me, she was actually ahead of me , i had told her i had been trying and she all of a sudden ...few weeks down the line after our convo tells me shes preg  lol

so anyway this time i dont wana tell her that i am TTC as i think shes the kinda person that would go and happen to get preg again straight away .....haha how bad does that sound lol but do u know what i mean! 

anyway yeh i think everyone feels like that now and again ...ur not alone *


----------



## sjbno1

i think thats a natural reaction hun, i've found out so many people are pregnant at the moment! i'm so happy for them but just wish i could join them :hugs: its a completely natural way to feel :) 

what sort of game is it?

we'll all get our bfps soon i'm sure :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ooo sarah just noticed ur ticker .........  
whens af due again??*


----------



## Sambles

I feel like that sometimes too Andi. I think it's quite normal to feel like that when TTC :hugs:


----------



## sjbno1

its due on Monday :) but no signs so just gonna wait for it to appear i guess :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea Dan's sister did that- she likes to be centre of attention. i said i was pregnant she went or surly like and was like "oh i want a baby now" 3 months later she's pregnant.


----------



## Sambles

I've just found out that one of my close friends had her baby this morning. She has put a picture on Facebook and she is so gorgeous, makes me sooooo much more broody x


----------



## MiissMuffet

off to bed now ladies- i will prob miss u in the morning as it's now 10 past 1 am and so im guessing i will sleep in seeing as dan's home :haha:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

afternoon girls :) 

Congrats to your friend Vicki :) hows things with you anymore signs of ovu or bfp? 

Andi- grrr that would annoy me too! 

well i've just been to my friends house and just got home - izzie is knackered - they play so well together though so its good they've had that little playtime :) we're off to Asda in a mo - oh the exciting life i lead and then seeing if i can find a lampshade this weekend for izzie's room and some things for us room to make it look less fussy - i might do a big de-clutter too!!! :D whats everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*RANT: 

I went into town today to get some FRER for testing time...... went into superdrug, and there was not a single pregnancy test in the whole shop!!! 
So i went over the road to boots....i found some FRER's ......looked around the shop to make sure there was nobody i knew in there lol!! and went to the till.
At the till there was this snotty lookin woman , who rang then through and glared at me like i was a little tart....cuz i look young!! 
Omg i wanted to twat the snooty cow!! ...should of seen the look 
I swear of i hadnt of had tyler with me i would of had a go at her!! 

rant over!*


----------



## Sarah10

Update ladies! Tested with FMU and got a bfn! ah well, 8dpo is still too early in most cases! There is hope!
x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Boo to bfn  .......try again in a couple of days x *


----------



## sjbno1

omg Kerri - stupid cow - if its any consolutation even now i get evil looks for having izzie from older people - it is rediculous :hugs: just ignore her and you know that your not some silly girl like she thinks :hugs: silly tart!

on a better note were the FRER on special offer?

has anyone got anything nice planned for this weekend?

Sarah - oh boo to a bfn - when is AF due? hopefully that test will change :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* nope they werent  


annoyed me today...snotty cow!!
what have you done today x*


----------



## sjbno1

oh i had a quick peak in asda and there was a big offer sign but i didnt get to see what it was as my aunt was there LOL 

Well today we went and saw my friend Jo :D so Izzie and Spolsh played whilst we chatted and ate :) then we went food shopping and Sams dad and g/f popped over and delivered some pear trees :wacko: and now i'm chilling :D how about you?

dont let that silly tart upset you :hugs:


----------



## sun

Hi All! Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. 

Not only did AF show up soooo early (cycle was only 25 days :shock:) but now it's kicking my ass! Sooooo painful and heavy - wtf??? I think I am going to lie on the couch - ugh! :(
Also my LP was only 7-8 days - Ack!

And Kerri - Really lame and annoying about the evil looks you got - crap like that is best ignored. Some people are just lame.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well i spent the morning with my mum, then steven came home, showered and we went to mccyd's haha then town. 
Then home, waxed my sisters eyebrows lol and now chillin and waiting on chinese

so all in all its been a fat food day!! x*


----------



## sjbno1

fat food day sounds good though :D

ohhhh maccyds i'm a KFC girl now since i love the tower burger :blush: and pop corn chicken LOL 

Ohhh no sun :( have you taken any paracetemol?


----------



## RaeRae91

Hey mommas Im going to jump in and join if thats okay! Im supposedly cd 9 but this cysle is way weird lol... I just joined fertility Friend but have been charting on my own since I got pp af... But this month has really thrown me off lol... Anyways How old is everyone and there los? How long have you all been TTC?

Im 19 almost 20, E is 6 months and we have been ttc since about 6 weeks kind of lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah i LOVE kfc but its about an hrs drive away  


RaeRae :wave: welcome, fingers crossed for you bfp soon.....this is my 1st proper cycle of ttc as last month didnt really count as we only managed to DTD once x*


----------



## sjbno1

Hi RaeRae - welcome to the mad house :wave:

This is CD26 for me :) and what i would count my second cycle :) my little girl is 18months on Tuesday!!! EEK 

ohhhh so i thought this would be good fun - dont think its accurate but hay lol 

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/Tools/Gender_Predictor/default.asp

If i fall pregnant this month I was predicted a boy LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

i was predicted a boy too sarah! :)


----------



## Stef

https://i.imgur.com/pABrp.gif

Hre is the code :flower:

Kerri - i need my eyebrows doing desperate, they are like asparagus spears on my face lucky for me my fringe covers them. Lol. hate paying £11 to have them done when used to cost me £5 where I used to live. Grrr.

I havent caught up on this thred yet so bare with me.

Sun, really sorry the witch got you. :hugs:

Has there been any updates from Sam?

Vicky how are you getting on. any news with you yet??

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol we've decided that thing is rubbish it says izzie should have been a boy and my friends little boy josh should have been a girl LOL silly thing


----------



## RaeRae91

Lol mine says girl for next month... It was right for E tho.


----------



## sjbno1

no updates from Sam :( 

ohhh i need to get my eyebrows done - must book it in with the girl lol


----------



## Stef

I need to ring Saks and get it sorted, they are always changing bloody ladies in there though.

Xx


----------



## RaeRae91

I might get mine done too. jasone is letting me have a spa day of sorts and i think im going to get my hair dyed and get a wax and a mani/pedi im soooo excited!


----------



## Stef

RaeRae welcome! :hi:

I had been TTC since 4 months before getting my BFP but with just 100+ day cycle. 

My little girl is now 3 and im due in August with no2.

enjoy your stay with us :) 

x


----------



## sjbno1

ohhh that sounds fab raerae - i'd love a pampering day :D

who are you ringing Stef? Saks??


----------



## Stef

https://www.saks.co.uk/

These, they have salons in the UK, they are a little pricey though.

They do have a training salon here too but id never trust going to that, i could come out with my eyebrows missing lmao

xx


----------



## sjbno1

oh i see lol now i know what it is and re-read that post it makes sense lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well glad its the weekend woopp bulmers her we come haha x x x x


----------



## sjbno1

evening carrie :D


----------



## Sarah10

AF due on the third xxx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Hello Everyone :flower:

Booooo, been trying not to come on here as I've been driving myself crazy symptom spotting. :dohh:
So for 6 days now I've had spotting, in a rainbow of shades (sorry TMI) :blush: Pink, a bit redish, brown, light brown, on and off for 6 days!! I've also had stomach/lower back cramps for longer than the spotting and most nights this week! I'm really unsure what it means considering AF isn't due for another 1 or 2 days from now. I've constatly been googling IB too :dohh: and had a row of BFN's. 

Blurgh....we've got a blocked loo tonight.....waiting for someone to come out - Luckily enough the insurance we have covers it phew.......:thumbup:

Hope all is ok, I've not had chance to read all prev posts as theres too many you bunch of chatterboxes :winkwink:

xx


----------



## RaeRae91

Are all of you SAHMs? I have been up till now I start work on monday and im uber scared! I've never left e before!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi :hi:

Rae rae- i'm a SAHM :)

xx


----------



## sun

I'm also a SAHM, but have a business I am working on part time from home. xxx

Hi MM - How are you today???


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm good! had a mega sleep in! I woke up at..wait for it... 1.30!!!!!! OH let me have the biggest lie in ever!! I was having a trippiest dreams, like taking a horse swimming at a public swimming pool. say what!?!? :haha:

Doing some washing, and got to do dishes. Man i HATE doing dishes grrr.

How are you? xx


----------



## sun

Also procrastinating doing dishes!!! They are just staring me in the face - boo!

I am ok but annoyed at the super shortness of my cycle this month!!! I wasn't expecting AF for another 4 days! Apart from that I have great plans to go snowshoeing this weekend and maybe some skating/skiing - but we'll see what happens with that!!! 

Any plans for you???? It must be so nice and warm there - I could use some of that!!! Maybe I should get a summer house down in NZ and just come back here from June-Sept. That would be perfect, cuz this cold is killing me!! :haha: My good friend lives in Wellington and she loves it! xx


----------



## sun

Oh RR91 - My friend just went off mat leave a few weeks ago and she was terrified of going back. But she actually really enjoys it. She only works 4 days a week, but says it is so nice to have regular conversations during the day!! Is your LO going to nursery??


----------



## MiissMuffet

I had a short LT last cycle- about 8 days grrr. Hopefully its longer this time around. Now on CD 6- when should i start using my opks? 

Yup it's warm here but looks like it's going to rain!

Skiing sounds fun!!! :D

xx


----------



## sun

How long is your cycle and when do you normally OV?? I start my OPKs on CD10, but I think I will wait a bit this cycle as I have been OV super late - CD17-18. But I'm guessing that if you only had an 8-day LP then you OV late?? In that case you might want to start them on CD 12-13. 

My LP was just 7-8 days too!!! Boo - really hoping it is longer this time around.


----------



## sun

Also on this last cycle I was testing 2x/day cuz I missed it in December (either that or I didn't OV at all) xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Back! just did the dreadful dishes and some washing.

it's complicated- I'm still breastfeeding 1 time a day (morning/late night), and i've only just got AF back. it came back on the 27th Dec, light spotting for 2 days. i ov'd CD 20, and got AF exactly bang on 28 days after the last one, at 8dpo. I heard that thats common with the first few cycles after the birth- a long phase b4 ov and a short LP. So this is only my 2nd real cycle- even though we've been trying for 7 months- it has been frustrating ttc with no Af :(

Does that make sense?

xx


----------



## sun

Oh Yes - I am still BF as well (3x/day). OH and I wanted to TTC last April but I only got AF back when Bun was 11 months or so (Oct). I'm now on cycle 5 of real TTC (we were actually hoping that I wouldn't have AF at all in between!!) I had no idea about the short LP though - I hadn't heard that at all!! That makes me feel much better as maybe mine will get longer. I did take soy in December and my cycle was 29 days (which is a long enough LP considering I OV late) - but this month there is no way it was long enough!!

Lots of luck this cycle!!! :hugs: I am going to start OPKs on CD12 only 1x/day until CD16 then will start 2x/day until I get a pos. I am also taking 50mg of vitB6 which I read can help. Can't take anything else that can help (ie: clomid) as am still BF, so will have to go with what I've got!! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Ah we are in similar situations then! Good luck to you! I hope we both get speedy BFPs!! i wonder how long my cycle will be this time! 

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Here's my 2nd attempt at a fondant cake. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out :D
Think I'll do Ella's one like this! :D

https://i51.tinypic.com/jkei6t.jpg

xx


----------



## Sambles

Wow Andi that's great. Do you enjoy cooking/baking?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awwwwww andi thats lovely!!!! 

well done you!

nipping into town today will update properly later x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Not really to be honest, baking and cooking make me stress out half the time :dohh: :haha: but I'm determined to make Ella's cake so i thought i'd do a couple practice runs, but I'm pretty happy with it so i might just do the exact same for her bday just different colours :)

I'm off to bed now it's 2 in the morning. naughty ay. So tired, I bet Ella will wake up as soon as i go to bed. We need to hurry up and find a bigger house so Ella cn have her own room!!! 

have fun in town kerri. 

Nunight xx


----------



## Sambles

Nighty night x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> https://i.imgur.com/pABrp.gif
> 
> Hre is the code :flower:
> 
> Kerri - i need my eyebrows doing desperate, they are like asparagus spears on my face lucky for me my fringe covers them. Lol. hate paying £11 to have them done when used to cost me £5 where I used to live. Grrr.
> 
> I havent caught up on this thred yet so bare with me.
> 
> Sun, really sorry the witch got you. :hugs:
> 
> Has there been any updates from Sam?
> 
> Vicky how are you getting on. any news with you yet??
> 
> Xx


Well I'm cd72 and still not ov'd. I have to laugh about it or else I'd cry :cry: I had my bloods done on Tues and my best friend's mum works in the Path lab so was going to get my results yesterday. I'm seeing her tonight so will hopefully know more later :thumbup: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well i am ruff not drinking tonight x x x


----------



## sjbno1

afternoon girls :)

vicki i popped into your work today but guess you werent working if you were on here :) i did keep a eye out for anyone with a name badge that said vickie lol i must have looked like a nutter :D

no AF yet - as i ovu'd a day early i'm wondering if it will turn up tomorrow? last month it turned up on cd28 which is what i'll be tomorrow? my app on my phone is saying it'll turn up on monday though? so wont look at testing (if i need to) until Tuesday lol grrr i dont think i will though lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well today has been a productive day lol , went to town for some morrisons own tests cuz i know fine well am gonna test early...and came back with the tests and a 42" LCD HD Tv!! ......oops! 

we needed a new tv tho as ours went out with the stoneage!! Just hoping Tyler doesnt try knocking it over!!

Well 4dpo today and i am SHATTERD!..... i had a fairly early night lastnite and had a lie in till 11.00 but i think this is the reason i am soo tired today as ive had TOO MUCH sleep!!....thinks its too early to be anything pregnancy related.....altho i wish it was preg related lol!!!  

sarah: no af is a good sign.....lets hope she doesnt arrive and you get a bfp!

whats everyone else been upto today!*


----------



## sjbno1

Ohhh new tvs are always good :) we bought a new tv before Christmas and put it on the wall! It's amazing how much space a tv can take up lol 

Ohhhh I had tiredness but can't remember when with Izzie lol

I hope she doesn't arrive either but I'm sure she will :( just got a feeling


----------



## sun

I was trying to remember my early pg symptoms, but I don't think I had any (other than feeling like AF was coming) until 6 weeks. That's when the tiredness set in! xxx

Sarah - hope AF stays away!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i cant remember having any symptoms with tyler up untill about 6weeks and then it was tiredness and waves of nausea & high sense of smell which usually caused the nausea haha!! was making my boss a cuppa coffee once and spewed into the bin haha!! lovely!!
that was the 1 and only time i was actually sick in my pregnancy!! *


----------



## sjbno1

Hehe fingers crossed Sun :)

Awwww thanks girls I'm looking for something but nothing is there! 

So what tests did you get Kerri??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*today i got a 2pk of morrisons own ones cant remember there actual name they have a purple cap.

and bought 2pk FRER yesterday for nearer af time x*


----------



## sjbno1

lol now can you resist testing :D 

my friend is daring me to test lol bad women! i've got a achey back tonight which is a baddddddddddddddddd sign :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* nope im sorry to admit but ive already tested hahahaha 

hmmmmm silly me!! god someone needs to slap me haha!! 

backache is also early preg symptom..   

go on sarah just once!!*


----------



## sjbno1

haha Kerri your as bad as Jo shes telling me to test and that she had a bad back!!! your all mad!!! i'm not testing at all until af is late - sorry LOL 

Oh and my stupid ticker is wrong - its say that AF is due today? WTF? why is it saying that for - best go change it lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahaha  

go on sarah u kno u want too!! *


----------



## sjbno1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO You are mean


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha nope just impatient hehe!*


----------



## sun

Did someone say :test:


----------



## sjbno1

oh er dont you start LOL bad times

*sarah runs and ducks for cover* LOL

Ticker sorted :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

:cry: bullied bullied i tell you :cry: LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*give in to temptation sarah.....*
DO IT ,DO IT ,DO IT


----------



## Stef

Sarah test now!!! :D


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## sjbno1

omg haha Nat how long must that have taken to do LOL 

Nope


----------



## Stef

Yes Sarah :brat::brat:


----------



## caleblake

my hand hurts :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*TEST TEST TEST!!!!


come on sarah *


----------



## sjbno1

i've only pee'd like 1hr ago so it would be a complete waste of a test and i only have 1 test left

I love your all positive but NO NO NO :rofl:


----------



## caleblake

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## caleblake

ha ha ha how annoying am i? xxx


----------



## sjbno1

ok so your hand must really hurt now lol


----------



## Stef

Sooo hows every ones day been.

I wanted to take Olivia to see tangled today but she had been so naughty i put my foot down and said no.

Were planning on taking her sometime next week now if shes a good girl. 

My cold is getting worse too. :(

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah u cant dissapoint natalie now after all that haha  
gosh i tested and im 4dpo haha no persuading needed here lol*


----------



## Stef

so when are you testing? tomorrow?

x


----------



## sjbno1

:nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope: :nope:


----------



## sjbno1

testing will be tuesday :D


----------



## caleblake

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stef

Tuesday, it says tomorrow on your ticker. I'm disappointed in you now Sarah!


----------



## sjbno1

that ticker is stupid - i just had to change it because it said AF was due today :wacko: so last month AF came on CD28 so in theory AF could arrive tomorrow but Monday is CD29/CD1 IYKWIM?


----------



## Stef

Ahhh Ok...

How about Monday instead. :rofl:

xx


----------



## caleblake

yes stef I think monday too, started my pregnancy journal now istead of my ttc one, new link below :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Sorry was in the bath lol 

nope it'll be tuesday as Af will be here by monday then lol 

Nat off to have a nose :D


----------



## caleblake

:thumpup: Im gonna harrass you till tuesday :haha: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

haha i'm gonna remain loyal to my test stick and not test until Tuesday LOL


----------



## caleblake

:dohh: I will try my best to persude you otherwise lol xxx


----------



## sjbno1

lol bad times!

whats everyones plans for tomorrow?


----------



## caleblake

My gran is coming to see me but thats as far as my plans go, Im not doing anything exciting. My friend came over today with her little boy (there is 4 days between ours boys in age) she is also pregnant and on bnb so had a nice chat while they boys played. Whats your plans? xxx


----------



## sjbno1

sounds nice :) oh nat are you on fb? 

tomorrow me and izzie are having a PJ day :D and some decluttering :D i'm gonna be brutal :D


----------



## caleblake

ah I so want a pj day but people always end up visiting :haha:

Yeah im on fb, Im friends with kerri and stef, natalie johnston xxx


----------



## sjbno1

oh will go add you now :) 

awww i always plan a PJ day but it never works although gonna try and get my mum to bring around some fruit bread that my dad made tomorrow LOL


----------



## caleblake

:yipee: new fb friends

I know I planned a pj day last saturday and had to get dressed at 4 oclock as bil and sil called to come round xxx


----------



## sjbno1

lol you should have cancelled them :D


----------



## caleblake

nah I like visitors xxx


----------



## Stef

I am going to have a baking day with Olivia tomorrow, not got any plans. Just fancy a quiet family day in.

xx


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone,

I spoke to my friend's mum this evening and my LH levels have come back as being high but she doesn't know if it's high enough to be worried about iykwim? Apparently it's quite common with PCOS anyway so I will phone the doctors on Monday and see what they say about it.

I had a good evening anyway, I had a lovely dinner cooked for me and a couple of glasses of wine so feeling very happy :thumbup: x


----------



## Callalin

gash02 said:


> yes stef I think monday too, started my pregnancy journal now istead of my ttc one, new link below :thumbup: xxx

YAY!, I'll com stalk you :ninja:


----------



## sjbno1

Well the witch arrived this morning :( knew she would but onwards and upwards :) told OH I'm using my monitor this month and he has no objections lol told him I'll let him know when he's required lol


----------



## Stef

Sorry the :witch: got you Sarah :( 

Lol at telling Sam you will give him a shout when 'required' 

Now we aren't ttc any more Chris has probably had a shock to the system. I'd rather sleep that dtd. Lol 

Fingers crossed for this cycle Sarah xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Good evening :hi:

Sorry AF got u Sarah :hugs:

x


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I spoke to my friend's mum this evening and my LH levels have come back as being high but she doesn't know if it's high enough to be worried about iykwim? Apparently it's quite common with PCOS anyway so I will phone the doctors on Monday and see what they say about it.
> 
> I had a good evening anyway, I had a lovely dinner cooked for me and a couple of glasses of wine so feeling very happy :thumbup: x

I hope you get some info back from the drs tomorrow. Surely if it's high and you have pcos they will have to help. 

Glad you had a lovely evening xx


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks girls x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning :wave:

Sarah sorry witch got you  
fingers crossed for next month

Whats everyones plans for today! x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm off for an early night. Going to watch a movie in bed. It's already started i better go :haha:

Night guys! :hugs:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Goodnight andi xx*


----------



## sjbno1

night andi

morning girls :wave: i knew she would get me but onwards and upwards - this is my second cycle which has been 27 days so gonna amend my ticker to that :) but along with that bloody AF I have really horrible stomach cramps :( so PJ day for me :) and izzie is in a mismatch of sorts lol 

whats everyone elses plans for today?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*girlies....i need some advice *


----------



## sjbno1

whats up hun? i think we talk about enough stuff to not be embarressed anymore LOL :blush:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ok... one of my friends told me to track my cervical position 
so since ov i have tried and today ive noticed a difference but not sure what it means

1dpo- low, soft and slightly open
2dpo- low , tad harder and slightly open
3dpo - same as 2dpo
4dpo- same as 2/3dpo
5dpo (today) .... its higher up, and a bit more closed, 
ive heard that if u have already given birth then its normal for your cervix to always feel ever so slightly open.
but today its deffo moved higher
anyone know what this means????? 

wont be doin this again next cycle if i dont get my bfp as its baffling my head and its not the nicest of jobs haha fumbling around looking for cervix *


----------



## sjbno1

i've never tried that before so i dont really know hun :) have you googled :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*aha!! good shout sarah, im off to the wonderful world of google
i shall report back with my discoveries  *


----------



## sjbno1

yeah let me know what you find out? lol i have no idea about that side of things - i wouldnt know where to start (well obviously i would but i wouldnt know what to look for) LOL 

My child is running around like a loon today and i'm on here! haha bad mum day!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well there wasnt much on there really , aparntly cervical position is only really good for checking when your ovulating, so i think al quit it now.
altho i did read that it being higher was a good sign altho i think im still a little too early 

grr to symptom spotting!! *


----------



## caleblake

Ive never known how to do it but I do know thats its a really good way of checking for ovulation but I wouldnt know how to do it correctly 

Sorry the :witch: got you sarah :hugs:

Night andi

Im not up to much today, having a quiet day in the house with caleb and my grrans coming to visit but thats about it xxx


----------



## sjbno1

ohh fingers crossed Kerri :) you stand a good chance this month with all your DTD :D

have a nice day Nat :D

well my friend is popping over in a min with her little boy so i'll make myself half presentable :) lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ano i hope so but it took us 3month to get tyler and this is only my 1st month ttc where ive actually DTD more than once in the right time lol 

so i duno...fingers crossed tho!*


----------



## sjbno1

awwww i'm sure it'll happen before you know it :D it took us 11months so i'm hoping it doesnt take that long now lol i think if it starts taking longer i'm gonna go down the route of NTNP etc although i was thinking about it today, we never planned to start ttc until August (when izzie is 2) so i'll be happy if I get a bfp between now and then :) if that makes sense?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh that makes sense, i have actually heard that having a more relaxed approach to it helps lots!! *


----------



## sjbno1

yea it defo does the month i fell pregnant with izzie we dtd twice - CD13 and CD15! and i wasnt actually charting lol just sorta dtd - we were in NY for the weekend :) defo the relaxed approach but for some reason i'm struggling to relax - maybe because I dont mind a bigger age gap?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Get OH to whisk u away to NY again! haha xx
yeh i dont want a huge age gap ....i mean tyler will be 3 when the new baby is born if i get my bfp in the next few months x*


----------



## sjbno1

haha if only we could afford it now :( we're not going anywhere this year :( 

see izzie will be just 2 when baby would be due if i get pregnant now - whereas i wouldnt mind her being nearly 3 iykwim :) still gonna ttc though i think but will dtd on the days i did with izzie and then hopefully get a bfp but if that doesnt work then i'm gonna just start NTNP - delete the tickers and get my mate to keep a eye on my cycle for me so i have no idea but she can warn me when AF is due LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yehh hope you get your bfp next cycle sarah x*


----------



## caleblake

Awh gutted had to delete my blinkies as I didnt have enough room for my pregnancy ticker :sad1: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*247 days to go...seems like ages , but i bet the next few months fly by, i thought my last 3 months were the ones that dragged x*


----------



## caleblake

I think if I remeber rightly 2nd trimester was the drag for me. Im not even trying to think about 1st trimester much and cause caleb came at 36 weeks my last trimester was short xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ooh yer, Tyler was 13days over due so mine dragged lol 

hope u have a H+H 9 months x*


----------



## caleblake

thanks hunny, this one will be a section too so the latest I think I will go will be 38 weeks but who knows this time xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer at least u can have a more relaxed pregnancy knowing you dont hafto to through labour at the end of it lol *


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: yeah my section was a breeze and I had such a quick recovery so fingers crossed this ones the same. ok im off speak to you later xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Sarah: Sorry the witch got you

NAt: woohoo for pregnancy journal, off for a nosey now!


----------



## Sambles

Hi girls,

Sarah - sorry the witch got you, hope next month is your month

Kerri - I've got no idea about cervix positions. TBH I wouldn't even know what mine felt like :haha:

My plans for today are to do nothing because it's MY BIRTHDAY :happydance:
Although I have done a bit of cleaning and some washing this morning x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*happy birthday vicky!!! *
:cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake::cake: :cake: :cake:​


----------



## MrsLQ

Yeah...Happy birthday xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*how are you cherie xx*


----------



## Sambles

Kerri, I've just read back a few pages and seen that you tested at 4dpo :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*   

ikno haha im a total idiot haha  
no more testing till later this week lol*


----------



## Sambles

No you're not an idiot, you're just impatient like most of us :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*This 2ww is driving me mad :loony: lol

right off out for some food from somewhere cuz im sooooo hungry!! 

speak soon x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*FAIL ON THE *


----------



## sjbno1

Happy birthday vicki

:cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :wine: 

Hope you have a lovely day :) 

well my friend has just gone home so gonna go and finish sorting out my house :thumbup: havent started the declutter yet so must start that :D i need a bigger house :haha:

Kerri - lol did you test at 4dpo! how did i miss that :haha: :dohh: lol 

Cherie - i was hoping you'd come online :) i wanted to wish you guys luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all happy birthday vicki hun x x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha whoops Sarah!!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Kerri - I am ok, busy working (and partying this week...hahaha...had a newbie staff night out, went to a pub and played pub quiz, then onto a cheesey bar...work paid for everyting....got a wee bit drunk *hiccup*), was out till 3am and back in work at 8...that was a hard shift, lol!

Sarah -THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD LUCK...bit of a crazy time for us at the moment, Sean hopefully going back to work soon, in all honesty ttc is last thing on my mind, so maybe...baby? it will happen????

Just found out ,y MIL is buying me a sewing machine for my birthday...so excited!!! Can't wait for work...free nando's...am starting to crave it on my days off...lol


----------



## sjbno1

awww i'm sure tomorrow will be fine and hopefully you can start getting some answers and in the mean time a nice relaxing BFP :D 

Kerri - you are soo naughty but i think the next test you do will defo be a bfp :D


----------



## MrsLQ

Right ladies, off to work for me. Shall not be home till 1 or 2am....think I am back in work in the morning...busy busy!! So shall probably pop on either monday night r tuesday (day off!!)

Speak soon, all take care xxx


----------



## sjbno1

speak on tuesday and hopefully you'll have some positive news to share :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well i duno cuz now i have ewcm ......grrrr to not knowing whats going on *


----------



## sjbno1

i know its annoying isnt is hun :hugs: but remember ewcm can be a good sign too - its just annoying there so similar :(


----------



## sjbno1

Evening girls, how was everyones day?


----------



## Stef

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/hapbir.gifVickie! Hope you had a great day!!

Appologies if you have already covered this did you speak to the Drs today and what did they say if so??

Cherie... Good luck to you and OH at your appointment tomorrow :flower:

and YUM YUM I love Nandos!! We went on Wednesday! :thumbup:

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Moooorning!!!

I had a dream that my sister was pregnant and i was so upset coz my mum was happy for her she wasnt when she found out i was pregnant). And i was so jealous. :dohh:

Sometimes i hate dreams lol

My best friend is coming round soon, shes going to bring fish n chips and coke. Perfect for a rainy day! :hugs:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning Andi, I'm just going to bed lol but I'm sure we'll talk in your night our morning tomorrow lol enjoy your fish n chips :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

night sarah! :hugs: x


----------



## sun

Hi Everyone!! :wave: Hope you all had lovely weekends!


----------



## Callalin

sun said:


> Hi Everyone!! :wave: Hope you all had lovely weekends!

How was your weekend Sun?


----------



## sun

My weekend was good - didn't do half of what I wanted to though!!! And how is it Sunday night already???? 
If you ask me weekends should officially be 3 days - 2 days is way too short!!! xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Sun! How r u?


----------



## MiissMuffet

I made a TTC journal :dance: Links in my siggy ;)


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls :) at work now :( boooo i left this morning and Izzie was still bed so havent seen my baby properly tonight :( 

has anyone got any plans for today? 

Andi did you have a good day :D - i'll look at your journal tonight :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

hello sarah!!! yes day was fab, i watched a movie with my best friend. She is soo good with Ella, Ella loves her :D

i just spent an hour updating my parenting journal. no1 looks at it but thats ok its more for my interest more than anything so i can keep track of things :)

been on a big journal binge tonight :haha:

How r u? xx


----------



## Stef

Morning Girls :hi: 

Evening Andi :hi: 

Well today I plan on having a general tidy round, declutter and baking with Liv, Chris has got out of bed the wrong side this morning i think, what a misery he is! For once... I cant wait for him to go to work. 

xx


----------



## Stef

sun said:


> My weekend was good - didn't do half of what I wanted to though!!! And how is it Sunday night already????
> If you ask me weekends should officially be 3 days - 2 days is way too short!!! xxx

I agree, when i plan to do lots for some reason only some of it gets done! :dohh:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i have days like those too Stef. Sometimes i cant wait for Dan to get home, but then i cant wish he'd go back to work :dohh:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning ladies, evening andi lol , how is everyone today x

well ive taken tyler to nursery and had a clean around the house and now am gonna chill on the sofa till tyler gets home from nursery then we will do something this afternoon...not sure what tho.*


----------



## MiissMuffet

how long have you got before you need to pick him up? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i dropped him off at 9 and i go back for him at 12. 
in april he will be goin more mornings a week and 1 full day x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Are working while hes there or anything hun? Or does he just go to play :)

i'm eating cake yummmm


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no not working at the mo cuz hes not full time yet, he just goes to get used to being around other kids his age and as he will be going to school next year i figured it was a good idea to get him used to it slightly x

my plan was to find work when tyler started nursery full time, altho fingers crossed if i get my bfp i wont need to haha! x

im jelous of your cake eating lol*


----------



## MiissMuffet

hehe im the same with the going to work thing! have u got a job lined up? or would you find somewhere new? lets hope u dont need to ay! u wont ;)

I cant believe he will be starting school next year!!!!

Ella just woke up

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no job lined up as i quit my last one when tyler was about 1 as my boss was an "****hole* haha!!
fingers crossed yeh haha xx

ikno i cant believe hes going to school next year, shocking i still remember him being born like it was yesterday and hes gonna be 3 in 21days!!!!


awww what time is it there x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

does he start school wen hes 4?

its 11.15 mon night!

Ella has hideous nappy rash :( i taking her to dr again. im holding her now shes wriggling away gtg lol

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh when hes 4 hun x

aww no poor ella ....nappy rash is horrible, we used this cream called "Bepanthem" it was really good for tyler x do u get it over there?? x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea we do but its not working! She got prescribed a mild steroid cream but its not working either it keeps getting worse then better then worse. it's raw a nd red like the top of her skins been rubbed off. She screams when i wipe her bum and its spread up to her thighs! i only just noticed it this bad now but its too late to go to the doctors so will have to wait till tomo. 

They dont start school till they are 5 here! it's kindy when they are 3 and 4 then school at 5. :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh no bless her how horrible  hope he doctor can help xx

oh wow really, yeh our here start nursery from 2 and school at 4.
some nurseries take babies x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

we have pre school and day care here for babies and toddlers. i don't know much about them though Ella's never been to one! poor Ella is playing by herself in the lounge waiting for her bottle while I'm on here :dohh: She doesnt seem fussed tho lol

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Baby changed, fed, now ready for bed. night guys! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Stef

Night Andi


ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

MY HOUSE IS LIKE FOOKING TOYS R US! 

& its starting to annoy me a tad if you hadnt noticed.

Im also forever running round taking Olivias toys off the dog, or telling Olivia not to wind the dog up. its a constant vicious circle. I cant wait for him to just go now!! I cant spend my life shouting at Liv & shouting at the dog its driving me mad!

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:haha: so is mine stef. Toys are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone

Can I join too? Im Shona im 29 and ttc 2. My son is 17 months and he took 12months, uh thought this one would be quicker but 16 months so far 

I started trying straight as just knew would take a while :haha: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Shona!! :hi:

right girls I'm really off now :haha:

talk tomo, night xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

MiissMuffet said:


> Hi Shona!! :hi:
> 
> right girls I'm really off now :haha:
> 
> talk tomo, night xxx

ah time difference wow its late lol...... Night night xxx


----------



## Sambles

Good morning/evening people,

Andi - Night night lol

Shona- welcome to the thread, any idea why it's taking so long? Have you been to see your doctor about it?

Stef - I bet you will be relieved when the dog goes :hugs:

Kerri - Hi :wave

I've just phoned up for my blood results and apparently they're normal :shrug: so I've now got to wait til the end of April and go back to the doctors and he will refer me to FS. But in the mean time I'm starting on agnus castus and possibly maca x


----------



## Stef

Ahhh Vickie if you PM me your addy ill send you those i bought this week too.

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Ahhh Vickie if you PM me your addy ill send you those i bought this week too.
> 
> xx

Thanks Stef, I totally forgot about that. Thank you x :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sambles - Thank you for the welcome :hugs: *sigh* I have no idea at all, when I conceived Cody I thought 12 months was long but that wasn nothing compared to this. 
I had all tests done before I had my little one and all was fine with me and hubby and that was only 2009 but guess something 
could still be wrong who knows. My cycles are 28 days give or take a day or two sometimes and LP is bang on 14 days every 
cycle. We knew it may take a while this time round but still thought it would be shorter than last time. 

Been using CBFM last 3 cycles and introduced softcups and preseed again. I didnt want to put my hubby and myself through all the 
stress of testing again, we were told there was nothing wrong with us but referred for IVF but cos my stepson lives with us full 
time we would need to pay for it ourselves. Went home to save and kept on ttc and 2 weeks later got our BFP. We have decided now 
though we have to do something so giving ourselves another 6 months and then will take it further hoping it will happen before then. 

How long have you been trying for? Glad your bloods are normal hun but for me I dont know about you it was more frustrating as I would 
have preferred something to be wrong so I could fix it rather than not knowing. I have heard a couple of people be prescribed clomid
even though they ovulate and got pregnant?? xxxx


----------



## Stef

Hi Shona :hi:

sorry i must have missed your first post. 

Hope it isnt too much longer for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey shona :wave:

well girls the update for today is: i have lower back ache, tired and achey tummy cramps so fingers crossed it could be implantation.....maybe  
haha im forever hopeful!! lol xx*


----------



## Sambles

That sounds so frustrating for you especially as all your tests have come back clear. Like you, I was kind of hoping that one of my hormone levels wouldn't be normal but apparently they were fine. I've only been trying since Sept, so about 5 months but I've only had 1 period in that time. I'm now on cd 74 and haven't even ovulated yet. I've got PCOS but my doctor won't prescribe me clomid until I've seen a specialist which will be in 6-9 months time. So I'm going down the natural route instead.

How are you finding the CBFM? I used it when TTC DS and I thought it was great but I can't use it now til my cycles sort themselves out x


----------



## Sambles

Ooh Kerri, that sounds like a good sign x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hope so!! ..... back is deffo giving me jip today lol so if im nor preg then im coming down with a bad back ....great!! hahaa*


----------



## Sambles

If you're not pg this month I will be very surprised after how many times you DTD in 'fun week' :haha:


----------



## Stef

Lol, if kerri isnt pregnant this month then.... i will.... i dunno what id do but i reckon it looks like a good month :D

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahah!!

if kerri isnt pregnant this month there will be a river flowing through cumbria with all my tears lol    

Tbh tho....im a bit scared lol x*


----------



## caleblake

wantingagirl said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Can I join too? Im Shona im 29 and ttc 2. My son is 17 months and he took 12months, uh thought this one would be quicker but 16 months so far
> 
> I started trying straight as just knew would take a while :haha: xxx

:yay: :wohoo: welcome this thread is lovely hunny with loads 9of great ladies xxx


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies well afternoon. hope your all well today. 

stef know how you feel my house is over run with toys too

kerri I have a good feeling for you this month

vicki sorry about your bloods

night night andi

hope ive not missed anyone xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: Stef and Mummy2tyler thank you for the welcome! :hugs:

Oooh girls how cute are your kiddies. 

Thank you its starting to feel like a lifetime now wanted Cody to have a sibling close to his 
age as my stepson is nearly 9 and dont get me wrong is good with him but kind of into his own 
thing now. I started to think maybe something happened at labour to stop me getting pregnant again 
but it was so straight forward I cant see how and not that much older. Me and hubby are also healthier 
than what we were the first time. I just hope something happens before my 6 month deadline :rofl:

Kerri that sounds like a good sign, im just starting the awful 2ww now. FX for you this cycle hun and everyone
else! I really hope its implantation for you. I have had the worst pain this morning across my lower pelvis, I usually 
get OV pain but never this bad. 

Sambles - yeah im like that at least if it was something we knew then we could treat it. Thats awful that they wont treat 
your PCOS for that amount of time. Are you sure they can do that, why wont they see you sooner considering they know 
that you have this. Did it take you a while to conceive your first? Yeah they all came baclk clear before I conceived my first 
so im doubtful anything would be wrong but it has happened to people before and I refused to have them done again as know how 
embarassing SA can be, think its harder for the man with the test as its very personal you know what they have done and I have been 
used to having smear tests etc and giving birth with lots of people around me lol....... but was hubbys idea to get tests done again. 
The CBFM is ace, its hard enough for me to get pregnant in the first place so I need to know my high days, peaks etc took me 5 shots 
with my first using it and 7 months without so cant fault it. I hope you can start using it again soon hun :hugs:

Kerri I take it you DTD lots :rofl:

xxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Nat - thank you my luv, yeah they are all lovely here and nice to speak to people that already have one too :hugs:

ha I get the toys thing but also we have these gas fires in the house with the fake coal and he keeps on lifting it out, we never use them tho but will still need to get a guard. Was watching tv last night and thought he was playing with his toys on the floor as had his back to me and he was black!!!!! 

Stef you from north east? Me too xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yeh lol i ov on the 25th and we DTD 20th,22nd,23rd,24th,25th & 26th 
hahaha got a bit carried away hehe  but i did warn everyone i was on a mission for a feb bfp!!! ....will be gutted if at stinkin  comes!

oh ur just starting the 2ww...how many dpo are you , i have had constant ov type pain since i actally ovulated so fingers crossed for you aswell!! x

thanks natalie  ....excited but scared .....now can i resist testing!*


----------



## wantingagirl

:yay: :wohoo: welcome this thread is lovely hunny with loads 9of great ladies xxx[/QUOTE]

:yipee:


----------



## wantingagirl

oooh kerri constant OV pain is a good sign for that BFP! I hope you do get it. I got my first peak yesterday and huge amounts of pain last night and this morning (more than normal) so hoping its a big strong eggy so thinking im possible 1dpo. 

I only got 2 high days this cycle and 2 peak today and a high day tomorrow and im also determined and DTD every day :thumbup: im due on valentines day. I usually get 5 high days but for some reason last two months I have been OV earlier than normal day 13 rather than day 15-18 trying to take it as a good thing but just means less high days less chance xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hope the 2ww goes fast for you, when do u think ur gonna test.....i was an idiot and tested at 4dpo  haha!! *


----------



## wantingagirl

:haha: I cant really laugh tho sometimes I wanna test before I have even ovulated :rofl: Im not sure I always do really good and then when I hit the second half of the 2ww as soon as I do one test im testing daily and seeing BFN daily and it kills me to be doing that for the last year or so. I have promised myself not to test til I am late but I doubt I will stick to that I will try tho. Why cant it just be a 1ww???? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha ikno 2weeks is faaaaaaaaaar to long!! 

haha well i said i wasnt going to test till af was late ...i failed that! haha x *


----------



## wantingagirl

im gonna go now Cody is getting very grumpy, will try and get on later but hubby tends to hog PC in the evening and Im on a first aid course tomorrow and weds for my childminding course. Also trying to not be on too much as I would sit on BnB all day if I could lol...... speak soon xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *haha ikno 2weeks is faaaaaaaaaar to long!!
> 
> haha well i said i wasnt going to test till af was late ...i failed that! haha x *

haha and I will too xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lol ok hun speak later x :wave:*


----------



## Sambles

Shona - my doctor said he won't do anything for another 3 months, he was pretty adamant. He said I'm still young (I'm 27) so I shouldn't have any problems getting pg but it will be a problem because I'm not ovulating :dohh: So I've got to go back in April and he will refer me to a FS which can take between 3 and 6 months and then we will have to have tests etc. so he said it could be a year before I start clomid :growlmad: OH will have to have a SA which is just protocol if you are prescribed clomid and I feel really guilty about that because it's my body that's the problem, not his.

It only took 4 months to conceive Sam with the help of CBFM and agnus castus to regulate my cycles, that's why I'm going to start with the herbs again.

It would be great if you could get a valentine's :bfp: x


----------



## caleblake

ha ha kerri i got my faint line at 8dpo thnis month, but with caleb it 14dpo. Oooooooooooooooooo :rofl: so glad i dont need to persude you to :test: :haha: xxx


----------



## caleblake

vicki boo to your doctor being so unhelpful, I hope the herbs work xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*question.....whats the earliest u can feel nausea.....coz ive felt sick as a dog since i woke up, like dizzy sick and i duno if im mabe coming down with something or what


hahah natalie nope dont worry u wont need pages of  signs for me to test hahaha!! xx*


----------



## wantingagirl

thank you hun..... I will either be a right horror on valentines day or in a really good mood..... lol. 

That is terrible half the time I dont think the docs know what they are talking about unless you get a good one. How an earth can you when you are not ovulating, like they are just wasting your time :dohh: I would see a diff doc i know a couple of friends that has PCOS and got treatment straight away. Oh you should try the agnus cactus again then hun. yeah it sucks they have to get tested too its v embarassing but hubby said to me it was fine as I didnt want tests done to put him through that. Well I hope they got off their backside and get this done for you soon hun but really hope maybe AC will regulate your cycles again :hugs: didnt want to go without replying. 

Speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky- ive head that angus cactus is meant to be good so hopefully it will help, cuz the doctors didnt sound very helpful *


----------



## caleblake

kerri im not sure but I think it could be this early as its the hormones that make it happen. :yipee: for you feeling like crap :rofl:

Right im off to take my monster to the park as he is clearly refusing his nap :haha: xxx


----------



## msfoxymax

Can I join in :flower:

My head is up my bum with my af, see this linky here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/518382-hmmm-strange-maybe-tmi.html#post8818575

We have been ntnp for about 3 months but this month af has been a bit confusing lol! My last af stopped on the 18th Dec and i usually have a 25/26 day cysle. Anyone have any pearls of wisdom for me lol? :shrug:


----------



## Stef

Msfoxymay hello & welcome. 

No ideas on your problem unfortunately, im guessing you have tested bfn?

xx


----------



## Sambles

Msfoxymax - welcome, I'm afraid I've got no advice but just wanted to say good luck x


----------



## Sambles

Kerri if your backache is implantation doesn't that mean all your hormones will now be going crazy so that could also mean feeling sick etc.? It's all looking good :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well i tell ya ....whatever is goin on is making me feel blurgh  lol 

so if af comes along then im gonna go into deep depression! 

i got nausea with tyler early on but cant remember how early to be exact....didnt get actual SICKNESS tho .....fingers crossed i dont with number 2 x*


----------



## msfoxymax

Stef said:


> Msfoxymay hello & welcome.
> 
> No ideas on your problem unfortunately, im guessing you have tested bfn?
> 
> xx

I tested bfn (ebay cheapie 25mlU) last week and the same this morning. Also been sick 3 times in the morning in the last week and feel dizzy and a bit fluffy/stupid iykwim:shrug:


----------



## Stef

Sam, when you get chance to read this any updates on you? Interested as to what it could have been?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

msfoxymax said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> Msfoxymay hello & welcome.
> 
> No ideas on your problem unfortunately, im guessing you have tested bfn?
> 
> xx
> 
> I tested bfn (ebay cheapie 25mlU) last week and the same this morning. Also been sick 3 times in the morning in the last week and feel dizzy and a bit fluffy/stupid iykwim:shrug:Click to expand...

*heyy welcome 
IC's can be very unreliable....try FRER test x*


----------



## msfoxymax

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> msfoxymax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stef said:
> 
> 
> Msfoxymay hello & welcome.
> 
> No ideas on your problem unfortunately, im guessing you have tested bfn?
> 
> xx
> 
> I tested bfn (ebay cheapie 25mlU) last week and the same this morning. Also been sick 3 times in the morning in the last week and feel dizzy and a bit fluffy/stupid iykwim:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> *heyy welcome
> IC's can be very unreliable....try FRER test x*Click to expand...

I'm at work tomo so may pop tp asda for a frer lol! The last time i had a bfp it was on a clearblue digi and it took aaaaaaaaaaaaaaages before i got a bfp on an ic


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*IC's are poop they gave me an evap grrrr *


----------



## Callalin

OK, so is anyone else sick of this cold weather on this side of the world? We are going to be hit with the biggest snowfall of the year tomorrow night, 6-9 inches of snow overnight. I have a feeling I will be snowed in for a couple of days.


----------



## Stef

Oh no :(

I just want summer here already.. xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Callalin said:


> OK, so is anyone else sick of this cold weather on this side of the world? We are going to be hit with the biggest snowfall of the year tomorrow night, 6-9 inches of snow overnight. I have a feeling I will be snowed in for a couple of days.

eeeek that doesnt sound good, we had that here over xmas time and just before it was mad. Was nice to see snow then the novelty wore off! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Stef said:


> Oh no :(
> 
> I just want summer here already.. xx

msfoxymax welcome :hi:

Stef where abouts in North East are you? xxx


----------



## msfoxymax

wantingagirl said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :(
> 
> I just want summer here already.. xx
> 
> msfoxymax welcome :hi:
> 
> Stef where abouts in North East are you? xxxClick to expand...

Woo hooo hello back :hi:


----------



## Sambles

Just realised it's OBEM tonight. How exciting x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha vicky ive just tried to "like" this haha  facebook addict lol


wooo love OBEM!! x*


----------



## wantingagirl

Sambles said:


> Just realised it's OBEM tonight. How exciting x

huh? Oh I get it 'one born every minute' woo hoo! I missed last weeks xx


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *haha vicky ive just tried to "like" this haha  facebook addict lol
> 
> 
> wooo love OBEM!! x*

Lol I do that as well :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha 

i felt  in the shop thismorning when i went to buy something for us to have for tea so i didnt buy anything in the end as i couldnt think of food, now i have nothing to make for us and OH will be home in just over an hour Oops!! 

duno wot to have *


----------



## wantingagirl

Takeaway!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

wantingagirl said:


> Takeaway!!!!

*oooo i would love takeaway, but ive been a hog all weekend eating takeaway as i couldnt be arsed cooking lol and also the chinese is shut on mondays and the chattanooga is rank!! *


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe..... indian, Thai, pizzahut, macdonalds, kfc? God im hungry :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*indian is too expensive cuz im broke lol
and we dont have any of the others round here, the mcdonalds etc are all in town and thats miles away 

its ok ive rang OH and told him and hes gonna have a think when he gets home xx*


----------



## Callalin

Sambles said:


> Just realised it's OBEM tonight. How exciting x

OMG!! I just saw a advertisement that it's coming to the US now. It's going to be on Lifetime!

Obviously it will be with US people though.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well been the gym today needed the exercise after not doing them over the weekend well af is still no her so fx for me x x x x


----------



## wantingagirl

ah know that feeling of being broke hun.... I have just got a noodle pot thing chicken teriyaki from iceland so having that. Where I used to live didnt have anything really and our 
Macdonalds is miles away too but maybe thats a good thing lol...... 

Callalin OBEM is fab altho it makes me even more obsessive about getting pregnant after or even just sad

caz & bob :hi: wow I need to take a leaf out of your book and do excercise! Wow FX for you, when is AF due? 

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OBEM Should come with a broody warning lol!!! 

OH has gone to the shop to buy a pizza haha so were avin pizza and chips...nice and healthy lol.*


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... yeah sometimes depending on how emotional I am feeling that way I even cry 

It is so moving watching it and reminds me of my own pregnancy and birth it was so fab and miss it so much.

Im not keen on pizza I must be the only person in the world that doesnt like it lol...... but at least you decided and hope it makes you feel a bit better :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

im a bit worried I didnt have much ewcm this month Im wondering it it has anything to do with the soluble tablets I have been taken for my toothache? anyone have any ideas :shrug: I dont always see loads unless I check or BM and I did get a bit yesterday and sticky today so thinking OV must have been last night but not as much as usual


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i didnt get as much ewcm as i usually do this month either hun untill yesterday i got some but that was 5dpo so i wouldnt worry x


oh god i cry at OBEM nearly every week x I know what you mean about it reminding you of your own pregnancy & birth , i always say "Oo i had that" , or "Oo that happend to me" haha!!*


----------



## sjbno1

evening beauts :wave: omg how much can you lot talk in a day whilst i'm slaving my ass off LOL 

Welcome new people of the ttc world :D

OOOOOH kerri - if you dont get your BFP this month I have no hope of ever getting it LOL Wishing you lots of :dust: hun 

Vicki - that is crap about the results :( fingers crossed that agnus cactus works for you :hugs: 

Has anyone heard from Cherie about her OH's appointment today? hope it went ok for them :hugs:

evening stef and nat :) how are the bumps?

well i told Sam tonight that my friend Jo dtd on the same days she got pregnant with Josh so hes agreed we should do the same :dance: :dance: so decided we'll be doing the same with a couple of extra days thrown in for good luck :D :D (there'll refer to my peak days on the monitor LOL)

OBEM :D cant wait :D ohhh and i wonder what the American will be like and weather that'll be on home and discovery on Sky :D


----------



## Callalin

Well, I should(have) ovulated by now. Hopefully have some strong :spermy:going for us. Officially in TWW? Not sure... DTD maybe one more time tomorrow, just for good measure :)

DH is complaining that we are DTD too much! LOL, never thought I would hear that from a man... EVER!


----------



## sjbno1

lol callalin my OH used to complain about that when ttc izzie :blush: infact so much so he decided he wasnt going to do it anymore on demand as he called it LOL


----------



## sjbno1

woop woop OBEM :D


----------



## caz & bob

wantingagirl said:


> ah know that feeling of being broke hun.... I have just got a noodle pot thing chicken teriyaki from iceland so having that. Where I used to live didnt have anything really and our
> Macdonalds is miles away too but maybe thats a good thing lol......
> 
> Callalin OBEM is fab altho it makes me even more obsessive about getting pregnant after or even just sad
> 
> caz & bob :hi: wow I need to take a leaf out of your book and do excercise! Wow FX for you, when is AF due?
> 
> xxx

it was Jew yesterday because i had a 27 day cycle last month x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed callalin, id DTD tonite too just be sure haha


OOOO ladies its that time again.....OBEM!!*


----------



## sjbno1

carrie - have you tested?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*O lord, i am having flashbacks of how painful labour actually is!*


----------



## sjbno1

lol kerri - that young girl is doing really well :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*she really really is!! , 7cm with no pain relief.......wow!!*


----------



## sjbno1

oh er bad times when you poop yourself :blush: that was my worst fear


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*mine too!! i remember the midwife telling me i was ready to push and i asked ....... but what if i poo!! haha

luckily i didnt 


that woman needs to stop singing!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

yeah the singing is annoying - there to jolly


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OUCH that turning doesnt look nice


well thats me crying at that little baby being born *


----------



## sjbno1

awwww she did so amazing! and i thought that male MW was so good - very calm voice :D

and yeah that does look painful :(


----------



## Stef

:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:

Ive only just put it on!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol stef


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*the male MW was lovely bless him, very reassuring

woops sorry stef ive just basically told u what happens on msn haha!!*


----------



## sjbno1

haha


----------



## Stef

I know i darent read back over the thread yet incase i see too much!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol i'm off to bed now for a early night :) awww i need one of those :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies.....

Just a quick update...Hubby didn't go to the hospital :growlmad: but he did tidy all the house. He has re booked for 28th Feb.....he had better bloody go this time. Right I am off to catch up with this thread you chatter boxes then bed for me.


----------



## MrsLQ

ladies, 

have backache and feeling sicky super moody....AF is on her way again :cry: Hate how hormonal I become just before AF.... I Am due on Friday...boooo


----------



## sjbno1

Oh no can't believe he didn't go! How comes? can he not get anything sooner?

And I know what you mean I get moody before af but this month I wasn't to bad lol typical lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## sun

Hello! :wave:
I am always here too late and miss the main convo ... luckily you are on or I would always be chatting with myself :haha: How are you?


----------



## MiissMuffet

We don't have obem here. Is there anywhere i can watch it online?

i have ic's and they ALWAYS show positive. Every one i've used have had a faint line. How annoying!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

i always find you are on during my day time Sun. yay!! I'm good! Just had one of my best mates pop in. I hadnt heard from her in about a week she wasnt txtng me back and i was worried coz i know she is going through a rough breakup, they got to sell the house and they have 3 kids. Anyway she just turned up- her phone had been through the wahing machine so she lost my number. Was so stoked to see her. She just gone home now. how r u?

xx


----------



## sun

I'm doing V.good! Bun is just slowwwwwwwly eating his dinner. He's just started wanting to use cutlery so things go very slow but it is hilarious. 
Right now he is trying to eat his banana with a fork :haha: 
Also taking soy this month to try and lengthen my LP as it's super short. I have read that it can happen when TTC while BF. Dang!
Hope your friend is doing ok - xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I just found a vid of obem i shed a little tear


----------



## MiissMuffet

Howdy doody!

i have a rediculous song in my head! it's a youtube clip my friend shwed me its so strange, abit rude so i wont post it up lol!

I hope you are all having a good sleep!

xx


----------



## Stef

MiissMuffet said:


> We don't have obem here. Is there anywhere i can watch it online?
> 
> i have ic's and they ALWAYS show positive. Every one i've used have had a faint line. How annoying!!!

https://www.channel4.com/search/?q=one+born+every+minute

You can try that, unsure if it will work :shrug:

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

I found it on another site! i was watching it earlier! :haha:

How r u stef? x


----------



## Stef

Very well thanks!!

Im just about to go in the shower and get ready and hubby and I are spending a much needed day together whilst Livs in Nursery.

How are you??

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

o cool! What are u guys going to do?

I'm good. well sorta lol. We had a lovers tiff so hes gone to stay at his dads for the night. :(

x


----------



## Stef

Oh no :( Hope you can sort it out soon.

Not quite sure what were gona do yet, think we are gona get a nice lunch somewhere

Have a look at some paint to decorate Livys room

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea i'll see him tomorow. going to go to bed soon anyway.

have a nice lunch!

x


----------



## MrsLQ

Sarah - I was working (I Am sure I have mentioned Sean has been off work with Depression since August - Just after we lost poppy :cry: I think it may have been a bit much for him to go) ,he said he got ready with Oliver (he hadn't taken him to nursery. He said by the time they were ready to go they wouldn't have made it. The hospital is over an hour away and we don't have a car....so I understand. I am going to book the 28th off, so I can go with him, think he will find it easier if I go with him.

***TMI TMI TMI TMI ***​
Ok so last night me and DH had amazing sex (to put it bluntly) I was very lucky and hit the Big "O" 3 times :blush: however , we were quite rough and I remember thinking if there was a bean trying to get settled they'd have no chance. Now this morning I appear to have started my period :shrug: not due till friday, I am normally 28 days, but have been between 26 and 30 days, I think I am on day day 25 :growlmad:...... stupid body...wouldn't mind but it's my day off....hate getting it on my day off....grrrr, gonna see how it goes, I am just wondering if the sex bought my period on???? any advice or thoughts???


----------



## MiissMuffet

Cherie- sorry for your loss huni :hugs:

Not sure about the period. is it like a full on period or do you think it could just be some light bleeding after vigorous sex? (I'm glad it was good btw :haha:

x


----------



## MrsLQ

thanks, lol

It is the beginning of my period, I have quite bad cramps now too!!! Oh well onwards and upwards as they say. My hopes are pinned on Kerri now for next week/week after!!! No pressure kerri - lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyyy!!

hahaha well i will try my best not to let you all down haha!!! 

hey andi , hope you and your OH sort it fast as ive just seen you ticker haha ur entering fertile week.......haha xx no i do hope u sort it tho hun xx

how is everyone else*


----------



## MrsLQ

I am actually off work....woooohooooo!!!! I am going to pay off some of Oliver's nursery fees.so expensive, but at least now he gets 15hrs per week free. I am also going to buy some craft things, wool, new needles and maybe some felt to make things?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Cherie- it was prob just coincidence that you got it after you dtd then :)

kerri- I know!!!! I'm hoping i dont ov till after the weekend as Dan is going away! He leaves on the friday afternoon and gets back sunday. i spose we could still catch the eggy though, just wont be able to dtd on saturday.

He's staying at his Dad's. i hope he's ok, i can be so mean sometimes :( :blush:

Gosh its 20 past 12, weds morning i want to have a shower yet, i should go do that now!

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

caz & bob hope this is it for you hun :hugs:

Its weird Kerri I seemed more out of it with my birth than what I saw on OBEM, she looked like she was in so much pain and 
me having an accident was exactly what I was afraid of never mind it being on telly!!!!

sarah I said to another buddy are they not so in love with each other its sickening! Although he did get annoyed with her singing 
after a while too. 

Cherie - The more time that goes on the more hormonal I get. Sorry your not feeling great and sorry hubby didnt go to hospital. 

Missmuffet and Sun :hi: How are you? I missed the conversation too lol..... im trying to not been on too much but my obesession is taking 
over me thinks. 

I have had so many evaps on tests its sickening!

Miss Muffet you are a night owl! I struggle to stay up past 10.30. 

Talking about arguments me and hubby had a major one that got way out of control on my second peak day aswell, why does that always happen. 
It was like that episode on friends where monica softens chandler up just so she can get sex!!!! haha...... 

I know sometimes if my AF due soon sex brings my on 

Hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea its late. Dans not here and I'm not tired. I'm kinda waiting for Ella to wake up! i might get her a bottle ready. I normally BF in the night but she just wants to play so she bites me while feeding OUCH!

I was watching obem today, I didnt watch full episodes, just the birth bits. Soo different than how i experienced birth. i highly dought they would want to put mine on telly :haha:

I get evaps almost every time i do a test. i'm sick of these ic's coz they are ALWAYS a faint positive. and the line comes up straight away :growlmad:

I hope we rnt still fighting around ov time. But i think its still about a week off so I'm sure we'll be sweet :haha:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

night girls! :hi: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite xxxx*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me so on to another cycle my lp was 12 is that ok this cycle im taking v b6 folic acid and 3 glasses or decaff green tea x x x x


----------



## Callalin

Oh Boy! Not even a day or two DPO and I'm already symptom spotting. I got a really bad hot flash earlier today. I am prone to them with my last pregnancy and with Gretchen. Either I'm pregnant, or I'm coming down with something. I'll vote for it being the weather. BIG snow storm coming in, supposedly the worst we've seen since 1999, complete with "thundersnow" and everything. People are already making arrangements to work from home or not come in tomorrow. I am one of those people. I have to drive my daughter 20 min to daycare in the morning and us living on a secondary road, it won't be plowed until a few days after the storm.

DH is having to stay the night at the county courthouse tonight. He works as a supervisor for a 911 Emergency dispatch center, who has now declared this an emergency and he has to come in. He might be spending the next couple of nights there :(


----------



## wantingagirl

ouch that does sound sore, I was terrified to BF after the horror stories my sis told me. 

Yeah Its not the same what I experienced either. I felt out of it the whole time like I was dreaming 
I kept on thinking I was pregnant and that I was watching over myself if that makes sense and couldnt understand 
why I was in hospital and then when he came out I looked at my tummy and was flatter and thought lost my baby. All this 
on just gas and air, didnt think it could ever make me feel like that. In OBEM they looked like they could remember it all and 
were in control I didnt even know where I was. Could you imagine if I had pethedine too :haha:

I hope that things will be all good for you, esp for OV time :hugs: I dont know what was wrong with me last night started to think 
maybe he just didnt want to DTD as we had been everyday I was getting paranoid
Night night hun 

caz & bob - so sorry she got you, she totally sucks! sorry hun :hugs:
How long is your LP normally? I know they say normal range is 12-16 so sounds good to me hun. How long have you been ttc for now? 

:hi: everyone else!

xxxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My friend has just rang and told me that her little boy has chicken pox, he was at nursery with tyler yesterday as theyre best friends....... 

what if im pregnant??????????
its harmful!!!  

Im nearly 100% sure ive had chicken pox as a child so aparntly if i am pregnant then both me and the unborn child are immune.

omg stressed is not even the word right now *


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My friend has just rang and told me that her little boy has chicken pox, he was at nursery with tyler yesterday as theyre best friends.......
> 
> what if im pregnant??????????
> its harmful!!!
> 
> Im nearly 100% sure ive had chicken pox as a child so aparntly if i am pregnant then both me and the unborn child are immune.
> 
> omg stressed is not even the word right now *

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

try not to worry hun, although I know easier said than done. I know that if you have had it you are immune to it but I think if you have had it you can maybe get the shingles but doesnt happen often. My other buddy on another thread had shingles then got her BFP and now she is 31 weeks pregnant so all is good. Maybe if your wee one has any signs then go to the docs to query about yourself and unborn baba you are cooking in there :thumbup: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*thats the thing tho...i dont even kno if i am preg so .....cant really go docs cuz they will be like, well u mite not be preg so dont panic bla bla bla*


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah get what you mean... just as soon as you get the result on the test then go to docs and query it to them. Although you know how useless they are anyway, but think they would beable to give you some sort of medication. Hopefully your wee one doesnt even have it and shingles is quite rare I think xx


----------



## meltanton

Hi Everyone
My names Melissa, and im ttc baby #2.. me and my DH (we got married in nov last yr) have a gorgeous little princess who will be 5 in April. 

We didnt try for her, she was a very happy accident. Have been ttc number 2 since we got married so this is our 3rd cycle. 

Wishing everyone all the best and lookign forward to getting to know you ladies alot better. 

baby :dust: to everyone x


----------



## meltanton

oh sorry and i am 23 lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey melissa  
welcome 

im kerri also 23 and this is my 1st proper cycle of ttc x

fingers crossed u get ur bfp soon *


----------



## Callalin

meltanton said:


> Hi Everyone
> My names Melissa, and im ttc baby #2.. me and my DH (we got married in nov last yr) have a gorgeous little princess who will be 5 in April.
> 
> We didnt try for her, she was a very happy accident. Have been ttc number 2 since we got married so this is our 3rd cycle.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best and lookign forward to getting to know you ladies alot better.
> 
> baby :dust: to everyone x

Welcome to Team Take 2 :)


----------



## meltanton

Hello Kerri, Thanks for the welcoming message :D and on the beginning of ur hopefully short jjourney to sticky bean#2 ! 
Just seen ur six days left from testing... fingers crossed for both of us :bfp:'s soon please lol!

R u temping /opking etc?
x


----------



## meltanton

Thankyou for inviting me to Team Take 2 Callalin :d x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*heyy, no not temping or opking as my body is quite good at letting me know when its ovulating , but if i dont get my bfp this cycle then i will try next x

this is my 3rd cycle since joinin this thread but the 1st 2 didnt go as planned and didnt manage to DTD around ovulation due to OH being a pain in the bum haha!!

so this is my 1st proper cycle really x
fingers crossed for us, ur 6days till testing too!!

have u had any symptoms??*


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Melissa :hi:

Welcome!

I only seen this thread two days ago so Im quite new here and the girls are all lovely :hugs:

Im ttc my second, my names Shona and I am 29. My first is 17 months and been ttc 16 months mad I know but a method in my madness as knew would take ages lol...... hope its a short journey for you hun xx


----------



## wantingagirl

ok so a question what should I do :shrug:

Im in the 2ww and I vowed not to test until Im late and thats another 12 days!!! Do I test 10dpo and if I see BFN and keep on testing til AF here is that worse than just waiting????? xxxx


----------



## meltanton

Am i? Lol. i have quite a short cycle about 21-24 days. Im due on today but fertility friends told me to wait til the 11th so...lol 

Oh no OH can def be pain in the bums lol. My DH is just happy hes getting it so much LMAO!
This seems liek a lovely forum with friendly people in this thread :d

xx


----------



## Stef

Hi Melissa :hi:

Im stef, 24 and was ttc 4 months before getting my bfp in December but only had 1 cycle in that whole time. 

Hope you will be getting your bfp soon :thumbup:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I think you should test melissa if af is due today!!   

shona...... test at 10dpo!!*


----------



## meltanton

Hi steph :d Wow but had u had that cycle in the first month ud have prob fallen preg straight away,so happy for ya. Congrats on ur :bfp: and have a happy and healthy 9 months. Keep us posted :D

Kerri.. i had an early miscarriage last month and id started testiing from day AF was due and i was 15 days late in total... got soo many :bfn: and one faint positive two dayts before i started bleeding. so i want to hold out this time.. otherwise i mayu get upset or stressed xx


----------



## meltanton

sorry stef.. just realised id spelt ur name wrong. im such a ditz lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ooh i see, sorry for your loss hun xx *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*erm why did i think u were 6days till testing..........ive seen it on someones ticker...not mine tho sorry haha!!

omg i swear my head is up my arse today *


----------



## meltanton

Thats ok thanks hun. I just dont want to get all stressed over it so i am waiting for the 11th but its taking FOREVER to get here lol.

How old is everyones baby #1's?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Tyler is 3 on the 20th!!  x*


----------



## Stef

Liv was 3 in December

x


----------



## meltanton

awh bless him. Such a lovely age. Did he go through the terrible 2s?
lol

Woudl u like one of each or do u not mind what you have as long as its healthy?x


----------



## meltanton

awh stef ur little ones 3 aswell :D how sweet. both ur littlens looks adorable x


----------



## meltanton

LOL kerri dont worry we all have days like that lol!
x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh he did go through the terrible 2's and hes carried the attitude on haha!!! 
hes a little star though x

aslong as my little one is healthy thats all that matters to me xx

what bout you, how old is ur baby and would u prefer #2 to be boy or girl*


----------



## meltanton

awh how cute lol trust me the terrible 2 attitude carries on even longer than that lmao! 

We would love a little boy just to finish off r family perfectly one of each but weve wanted baby #2 for so long that we would obv b happy with what ever one we get as long as its healthy xx


----------



## Callalin

meltanton said:


> Thats ok thanks hun. I just dont want to get all stressed over it so i am waiting for the 11th but its taking FOREVER to get here lol.
> 
> How old is everyones baby #1's?xx

My little one will be 5 in May.. I know I know, BIG age gap :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*at least you will have a little helper though xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies :) i'm all on my own tonight so pizza hut is being delivered shortly :D anyone wanna share to stop me from getting FATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT lol

welcome Melissa :wave: good luck and hope your stay here is short :D fingers crossed you get a bfp soon and sorry to hear about your little bean :( :hugs:

hows everyones day been? we've had a pretty boring day :( we went to baby club this morning then we came home and made some cup cakes (i burnt them) HAHA and then that was pretty much it LOL I do have a sparkling kitchen though :D


----------



## Callalin

sjbno1 said:


> Evening ladies :) i'm all on my own tonight so pizza hut is being delivered shortly :D anyone wanna share to stop me from getting FATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT lol
> 
> welcome Melissa :wave: good luck and hope your stay here is short :D fingers crossed you get a bfp soon and sorry to hear about your little bean :( :hugs:
> 
> hows everyones day been? we've had a pretty boring day :( we went to baby club this morning then we came home and made some cup cakes (i burnt them) HAHA and then that was pretty much it LOL I do have a sparkling kitchen though :D

Sparkling kitchens are always good :) I love it when mine is nice and clean... Well since I'll be snowed in tomorrow, maybe I'll have time to clean mine! That is if Gretchen will get off the sled long enough for me to do it LOL.


----------



## sjbno1

lol hun - thing is it never stays that way :wacko: i'm waiting for the day my house stays clean and tidy after i done things in there lol


----------



## meltanton

callalin... mine wil be 5 in april and shes a proper little helper already and cant wait for a baby brother or sister... they will love it xx


----------



## Sambles

Evening everyone,

Sarah - we had pizza hut on Sunday and it was so yummy :thumbup:

Melissa - welcome to the thread :wave:

Callalin - how much snow have you got?

Kerri - how's your back and nausea now?

I started on the agnus castus today and ordered some maca so I'm on a mission to get my cycles back on track :thumbup: xx


----------



## sjbno1

evening vicki :wave:

Melissa -any sign of AF?

Vicki - what meca?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i feel ok today, had few cramps, and felt slightly dizzy but thats about it 

hows u , hope the angus cactus etc help regulate you x*


----------



## sjbno1

i really hope this month is your month for a bfp :D when are you testing?


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> evening vicki :wave:
> 
> Melissa -any sign of AF?
> 
> Vicki - what meca?

It's a herb/vegetable that's supposed to be really good for fertility (both male and female). There's a thread about it on here and I had a read of it and decided there's no harm in trying it x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *i feel ok today, had few cramps, and felt slightly dizzy but thats about it
> 
> hows u , hope the angus cactus etc help regulate you x*

So are you feeling positive that this might be your month?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i was.......but now i duno lol

ive had a stressful day found out my little boys best friend has chicken pox..... if i am preg thats not good so i am stressed*


----------



## meltanton

Thank you Sambles :d Oh i love pizza hut but not had it in years!

snjbno1 no sign of AF yet n maybe TMI but i normaly get more discharge n bk pains a few days before it arrives but nothing yet. FXd!!

How is everyone tonight?

callalin.. u have snow? is it heavy?

xx


----------



## meltanton

oh kerri.... u been having nausea etc? That sounds very promising hun. Hurry up and test! lol 
my little one had chicken pox and i foud out that it only affects the sticky bean if the mum gets it... ( have u had it before when u was a child?i) if so ur unlikely to get it again. I may be wrong so if i am someone please correct me xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im pretty certain i have had it as a child but i cant remember for definate  

yer i was feeling queasy all day yesterday so fingers crossed!!  *


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *i was.......but now i duno lol
> 
> ive had a stressful day found out my little boys best friend has chicken pox..... if i am preg thats not good so i am stressed*

Aww hun I know it's easy for me to say but try not to stress about it. From what I know it's very rare to catch it during pregnancy and if you do it's more dangerous if you're in 3rd tri :hugs:


----------



## Sambles

meltanton said:


> Thank you Sambles :d Oh i love pizza hut but not had it in years!
> 
> snjbno1 no sign of AF yet n maybe TMI but i normaly get more discharge n bk pains a few days before it arrives but nothing yet. FXd!!
> 
> How is everyone tonight?
> 
> callalin.. u have snow? is it heavy?
> 
> xx

I've just seen that you're from Gillingham which is really near me :thumbup: I'm in Dartford x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno yer its stressful, do you think i should maybe phone the doctors in the morning and see what they suggest x*


----------



## meltanton

sambles... yea im really poo with places and geography lol but i do no dartfods not far from me lol. U always lived there hun?x

kerri that realy does sound promising, this sounds like it could be ur month :d
u must be dying to do a test?xx


----------



## meltanton

yeah that would be a good idea, or you could always google it , googles vry informative lol xx


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *ikno yer its stressful, do you think i should maybe phone the doctors in the morning and see what they suggest x*

If you're going to stress about it then I would do, at least it might put your mind at rest x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive had a nosey on google and it says that if youve had it as a child then its not dangerous, but i really cant remember grrr!!! 

well i tested today and it was neg haha but i kno im still too early x*


----------



## Sambles

meltanton said:


> sambles... yea im really poo with places and geography lol but i do no dartfods not far from me lol. U always lived there hun?x
> 
> kerri that realy does sound promising, this sounds like it could be ur month :d
> u must be dying to do a test?xx

Yeah I've always lived here. How about you? How long you been in Gillingham?x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *ive had a nosey on google and it says that if youve had it as a child then its not dangerous, but i really cant remember grrr!!!
> 
> well i tested today and it was neg haha but i kno im still too early x*

Would any of your family know if you've had it?x


----------



## sjbno1

Awwww dont stress about it hun - tyler might not even get it :hugs: izzie was around 2 little girls that had it and then around my friends baby and she still never got it :) 

reminds me though, i've got to book in for my MMR (when i was pregnant i found out that i have no immunity against german measles)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well u wud think lol, i phoned them and my mum and dad cant remember, they checked my baby book and its not noted down in that.....but neither is my sisters and shes deffo had it

  *


----------



## meltanton

yeah 7 dpo is stil very early.. im keeping everything Xd for you :D

Sambles... i moved from plymouth aboput 14 years ago and moved to rainham, where i lived until my littlen was morn. Lived in Gillingham for 4 years now. 
xx


----------



## meltanton

im sure 9/10 most kids get ti at some point but maybe ur doctors might no? doubtful but worth a try hun. dont let it stress u out babe. 
xx


----------



## Sambles

Try not to worry about it because if you are pregnant that won't do you any good. I would phone the doctors in the morning and see what they suggest x


----------



## sjbno1

ohhh my big fat gypsy wedding :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yehh, my mum says she thinks ive had it, as like u say...9/10 kids get it so why would i of got to the age of 23 without it, shes pretty sure ive had it 
might ring docs anyway see what they suggest x*


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> ohhh my big fat gypsy wedding :D

Yay I love it :yipee: x


----------



## Stef

It was my fault i made her test :shy:

Im getting impatient about her 2 week wait

Vicky i will probs post that stuff on Thursday if thats ok and nooooo i dont want anything for postage. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Stef said:


> It was my fault i made her test :shy:
> 
> Im getting impatient about her 2 week wait
> 
> Vicky i will probs post that stuff on Thursday if thats ok and nooooo i dont want anything for postage.
> 
> xx


*    i didnt need much persuading tho 

kerri go and test

ok stef


haha!! x*


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> It was my fault i made her test :shy:
> 
> Im getting impatient about her 2 week wait
> 
> Vicky i will probs post that stuff on Thursday if thats ok and nooooo i dont want anything for postage.
> 
> xx

Thank you very much x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> It was my fault i made her test :shy:
> 
> Im getting impatient about her 2 week wait
> 
> Vicky i will probs post that stuff on Thursday if thats ok and nooooo i dont want anything for postage.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> *    i didnt need much persuading tho
> 
> kerri go and test
> 
> ok stef
> 
> 
> haha!! x*Click to expand...

Lol Kerri that's funny. Stef didn't even have to bully you x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha!! no lol not at all hehehe!! *


----------



## sjbno1

lol kerri - under pressure lol


----------



## caz & bob

wantingagirl said:


> ouch that does sound sore, I was terrified to BF after the horror stories my sis told me.
> 
> Yeah Its not the same what I experienced either. I felt out of it the whole time like I was dreaming
> I kept on thinking I was pregnant and that I was watching over myself if that makes sense and couldnt understand
> why I was in hospital and then when he came out I looked at my tummy and was flatter and thought lost my baby. All this
> on just gas and air, didnt think it could ever make me feel like that. In OBEM they looked like they could remember it all and
> were in control I didnt even know where I was. Could you imagine if I had pethedine too :haha:
> 
> I hope that things will be all good for you, esp for OV time :hugs: I dont know what was wrong with me last night started to think
> maybe he just didnt want to DTD as we had been everyday I was getting paranoid
> Night night hun
> 
> caz & bob - so sorry she got you, she totally sucks! sorry hun :hugs:
> How long is your LP normally? I know they say normal range is 12-16 so sounds good to me hun. How long have you been ttc for now?
> 
> :hi: everyone else!
> 
> xxxxx

since 2003 hun i have had 5 or 6 losses had loads off tests done and all fine i go back and see my fs 1st march x x x i think my lp is with in the range so i am glad x x x


----------



## Stef

No i feel bad now though! That was waste of a test! lol

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*^^ that thanks is a thanks for making me waste a test..... 




LMAO!!! oj cowbag!! haha x

dont be silly....i wud prob of tested anyway!!*


----------



## Stef

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *^^ that thanks is a thanks for making me waste a test.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! oj cowbag!! haha x
> 
> dont be silly....i wud prob of tested anyway!!*


I KNOW! YOU ADDICTED TO TESTING! :bunny:


----------



## sjbno1

lol Stef - what a waste :rofl: 

kerri cant believe you caved so quickly LOl


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah........i cave at 4dpo   hahah!!!


 bless me!! hehe x*


----------



## sjbno1

awww i want you to get your bfp!!! fingers crossed the next one has the right result :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

afternoon!
:hi:

taking ella to the doctor today. Got coffee group at 1. hope we can make it

xx


----------



## Stef

Hi Andi, hope you made it in time :flower:

Well im about to get Olivia washed and dressed and then were going to ger her haircut! I hope shes good and sits still! Think ill have to bribe her with sweets or something lmao. 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Nope we never made it to coffee group. :( made me a bit sad as I really wanted her to be able to play with her friends. but doctors was more important. Her thrush has turned into a secondary bacterial infection and she is on different creams now and if it doesnt heal in a few days we need to see a specialist at the hospital :(

How was your lunch yesterday Stef?

Good luck for the hairdresser today! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey andi - awww no poor ella , bless her, hope the new creams help her xx

Stef- good luck at the hairdressers today haha!! am sure liv will behave for you!! x

welli am 8dpo and no symptoms so far today. Ive kept Ty off nursery today because off the chicken pox, chances are thats where its come from and thought it would probably be best to keep him off today and send him back next week, plus he was complaining of a sore foot lastnight & was limping....but saying that he was raving round the livingroom this morning to "show me show me" so am guessin its not that sore haha!!

Hows everyone else x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh cute! I hope his foot isnt too sore! but it doesnt sound like it :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha!! it deffo isnt bothering him today lol, was funny lastnight tho he was really playing on it.....huffing and puffing like an old man !! lol


did u sort things with ur OH andi x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

aww that sounds soo cute! :cloud9: 

yea we did thanks! I've got to learn to stop being so mean :dohh: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good Good!! .....hahahaah i can be mean sometimes too.....but if men wernt so annoying then we wouldnt have to be mean!!  
haha glad things are sorted x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

:rofl: u r so right!


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi: 

Just gonna try and catch up on yesterdays posts, I have injections at the hospital and physio on tuesdays and I dont really get a chance to get on here. Hope ive not missed anything too exciting xxx


----------



## caleblake

meltanton said:


> Hi steph :d Wow but had u had that cycle in the first month ud have prob fallen preg straight away,so happy for ya. Congrats on ur :bfp: and have a happy and healthy 9 months. Keep us posted :D
> 
> Kerri.. i had an early miscarriage last month and id started testiing from day AF was due and i was 15 days late in total... got soo many :bfn: and one faint positive two dayts before i started bleeding. so i want to hold out this time.. otherwise i mayu get upset or stressed xx

hey hunny welcome to tt#2

My names Nat :hi:

Just wanted to say I had an emc on 29th dec, 6 days after my :bfp: 
got my :bfp: on 22nd Jan just 8dpo, said I wasnt gonna test early again but I have no will power

Loads of :dust: and I hope you get a stciky bean soon xxx


----------



## caleblake

sjbno1 said:


> Evening ladies :) i'm all on my own tonight so pizza hut is being delivered shortly :D anyone wanna share to stop me from getting FATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT lol
> 
> welcome Melissa :wave: good luck and hope your stay here is short :D fingers crossed you get a bfp soon and sorry to hear about your little bean :( :hugs:
> 
> hows everyones day been? we've had a pretty boring day :( we went to baby club this morning then we came home and made some cup cakes (i burnt them) HAHA and then that was pretty much it LOL I do have a sparkling kitchen though :D

Hope your pizza was good, I sent DH for a dominos last night and he brought back the wrong pizza I was fuming I went to be in a strop without any dinner :brat: ha ha lovin the hormones already xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi nat! :hi: 

Goodluck for your injections!!! :hugs:

x


----------



## caleblake

hope everyones well today. I need to go get marg cause Ive ran out :sad1: but its too wet xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

aarrgh i hate when u run out of things! Milk is the worst!!!x


----------



## caleblake

hi andi :hi: 

they were yesterday, its wednesday here :rofl: thats why I never got on yesterday xxx


----------



## caleblake

I nknwo I bloody went to the shop yesteray and bought bread, milk and cheese and forgot to get the marg :dohh: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh guts :dohh: Can hubby get some? x


----------



## caleblake

yeah but hes not in untill 8pm so it means I have to adjust the lunch menu :rofl:xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

gash02 said:


> hi andi :hi:
> 
> they were yesterday, its wednesday here :rofl: thats why I never got on yesterday xxx

Oh haha I thought you said Thursday i mustve read it wrong :dohh:

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

right i'm off to bed. Prob no point as little miss will be up soon!

Night all xx


----------



## caleblake

nanite hunni

hope you get a decent sleep :hi:

speak to you soon. Im off to get some grub while the monster's still sleeping xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

niiieeeeettttttt :hugs:

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

oooh ive missed so much!!! natterboxes :thumbup:

Night night hun 

Ha I want to test and its only 3dpo! Sorry for the BFN hun.

Its so weird I have no children today they went to their grandads last night and not back until after tea time. As much as its always so noisy and I sometimes moan of no peace and quiet I feel like my arm has been chopped off lol...... I dont know what to do with myself. 

So we went out last night as no kids and my hubby was having 2 beers to my one drink (you would think it was a competition) men huh? and was so strange I only did have a couple of wines as in 2ww but after just having one drink I was so tipsy it was strange. So we were up quite late I dont mind as not working and no kids but he was up at 7am and to say he was tired was an understatement but I did warn him lol...... so was a bit gutted as planned to DTD everyday but ahem he couldnt perform last night cos of the drink. So DTD two high days and 2 peak days but missed the last high day, do you think it matters so much? 

Sorry about ella hope she is better soon. 

Good luck at hairdressers hun bribes are always good lol...... 

Hope everyone is fab today. 

Boo Nat I have to do a full shop today!!!! :growlmad:

xxxxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no i dont think it will matter too much as you still managed to DTD those other times x
fingers crossed x

i kno what you mean when u say it feels strange without the kids about, when tyler goes out for the day with his gran im like lost haha!! x sometimes the peace and quiet is nice though xx*


----------



## msfoxymax

Well i'm out this month as i think AF has started this morning properly after the odd spotting last month. Was just getting excited at the thought of having another bubba. Oh well here's to March! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sorry to hear af got you , fingers crossed for next month x*


----------



## msfoxymax

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *sorry to hear af got you , fingers crossed for next month x*

Thank you x


----------



## meltanton

Hi Nat :D
Sorry to hear about ur emc too, but HUGE congrats on ur :bfp:. have a happy and healthy 9 months :D

I think im out this month... am 10dpo but was due on af yesterday. Started spotting this morning light pink when i wipe (sorry if TMI) and then started goign dark red/brown but its stil only light and intermittent. Not sure wots going on as norm wen i come on i COME on if u no wot i mean lol. 

this is all stressing me out, was crying for an hour this morn so decided to lounge abotu in my dressing gown but a film on n eat choc, it helped and now im off for a bubblebath. 

Hope ur all having a lovely day... 

Kerri- hows the nausea and everything today?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i havnt had any nausea today, infact today i feel normal haha....increased CM thats about it .....?????

sorry to hear that you could be out.....but i wouldnt count yourself fully out yet untill Af shows up for sure and you know its deffo ur period....have u tested x*


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah Kerri feels totally strange, the peace and quiet is lovely though. I think its my own fault really tho cos Cody is only 17 months old I havent gone anywhere without him and havent really worked much since 
maternity leave so Im always with him. Gosh what will I be like when he goes to school??? Thank you hun.... I so hope so. 

Msfoxymax - Im so sorry she got you. Is it heavy or just really light? I hate this sometimes I have had spotting at 7-8 dpo last couple of months and so got my hopes up and thought was IB. FX for you for March hun :hugs:

Melissa how long is your LP normally? Im hoping its a sign of IB for you! Wow film and choc sounds fab I have to go shopping soon boo! Upside at least I can do it child free

Kerri increase CM is a good sign woop woop 

xxxx


----------



## msfoxymax

wantingagirl said:


> yeah Kerri feels totally strange, the peace and quiet is lovely though. I think its my own fault really tho cos Cody is only 17 months old I havent gone anywhere without him and havent really worked much since
> maternity leave so Im always with him. Gosh what will I be like when he goes to school??? Thank you hun.... I so hope so.
> 
> Msfoxymax - Im so sorry she got you. Is it heavy or just really light? I hate this sometimes I have had spotting at 7-8 dpo last couple of months and so got my hopes up and thought was IB. FX for you for March hun :hugs:
> 
> Melissa how long is your LP normally? Im hoping its a sign of IB for you! Wow film and choc sounds fab I have to go shopping soon boo! Upside at least I can do it child free
> 
> Kerri increase CM is a good sign woop woop
> 
> xxxx

HI Hun still light but bright red so we will see what happens but i dont have any cramps etc that i usually get (mind you i've just finished a laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarge bag of chocolates lol) xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: oooooooh yum yum! 

Well im keeping everything crossed for you, there is still time! AF always keeps us guessing so no fair xxx


----------



## meltanton

wanting a girl... im not sure because ive only been charting for 2 cycles and the first one i was 2 weeks late as had chemical pregnancy... however my cycles r about 21-24 days and i ovulated on cd 13 and was "due" on yesterday which would have been only 9 days in my luteal stage which i know is short. 
If this is af then i need to lengthen my l.stage this month. Its still playing up tho (the bleeding that is) its only there when i wipe and its gone from pink to dark red/brown ish but have had 2 realy small blood clots. argh i duno. i feel all yuky :( xx

kerri- increased cm is a good sign! im so impatient i wana know if u r or not..it sounds so promising lol 

im in a bit of a shi**y mood now.. my friend was talkign to me on facebook ..and shes preg... and we wer hving an indepth talk about my mc and that i will fall preg etc etc n she knew i was upset and was all nice then two secs later posts on her status on my news feed "im so happy and love my little bump so much" n it was like..seriously?..cheers
I am happy for her but its just like great timing to put that up wen u no how down i am. ta xx


----------



## msfoxymax

wantingagirl said:


> :hi: oooooooh yum yum!
> 
> Well im keeping everything crossed for you, there is still time! AF always keeps us guessing so no fair xxx


would have offered you some but erm it's all gone :blush:

fx'd for you too x


----------



## Stef

Andi - We had a lovely lunch yesterday, we went to pizza express and it was nice just being the two of us, just what we needed.

Blerugh I have college tonight and cant be arsed at all

My neighbour has just fooked me right off banging on the door at 2:15 telling me Olivia is making too much noise playing and she is very tired and is wanting to sleep! Well actually your kids are the fecking worst love!

Olivia was really well behaved for her hair cut she sat in the chair really still with a big grin on her face. Looks much better now too :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all ok well af is heavy today and i went the gym x x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*  

i caved & tested again......... 

grrrrrrrrrrrrr why oh why did i test!!*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *
> 
> i caved & tested again.........
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrr why oh why did i test!!*

KERRRRIIIII !!! Did Stef make you do it lol?!! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nope  she had no part in it this time lol

 *


----------



## Sambles

8dpo is still very early, I reckon you should try and wait til 12dpo til you next test or am I just being stupid?! :haha:

Did you decide to phone the doctors about the chicken pox?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no i didnt phone them, i kept tyler off nursery but so far so good x

omg ikno but 12dpo...thats like sunday!!!!! omg i will try x

hows ur day been*


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :) 

busy chatting on here - darn work getting in the way of bnb time :D

kerri - it still might be two early hun - when is AF due? 

Well af is pretty much gone now :D so hoping this month is a better month LOL how is everyone tonight?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*af due 8th xx lol*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *no i didnt phone them, i kept tyler off nursery but so far so good x
> 
> omg ikno but 12dpo...thats like sunday!!!!! omg i will try x
> 
> hows ur day been*

It's only 4 days away, I'm sure you can do it :thumbup:

My day's been ok, went to toddler group this morning but this afternoon Sam hasn't been well - high temp, runny nose and just generally whingey so I really hope it's just teething and he isn't coming down with a cold x


----------



## Sambles

Evening Sarah :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh nooo hope sam is ok and if he is getting a cold then i hope he gets better soon x *


----------



## sjbno1

awww poor Sam :( hope it goes quickly hun :hugs:

evening vicki 

woop woop kerri you can wait till sunday surely?

i'm trying to feel positive this month :) gonna buy some nice things to try and tempt the hubby as hes hates ttc with a passion LOL


----------



## Stef

Hello ladies!

:hi: 

I dont really have anything to say... for once. 

Gona go back a few pages and catch up.

xx


----------



## sjbno1

evening stef

girls i'm trying to motivate myself - Sam is doing his coursework and i'm on here - i'm gonna start from tomorrow doing my keep fit whilst hes doing that :D


----------



## Stef

Hello! 

Dont speak to me about motivation. mines all gone! haha. Too tired.

Vicky, poor little Sam. Hope he is feeling much better soon!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

i know stef but i really need to lose something - infact might go and do that now


----------



## MiissMuffet

evening!!! Sorry have not been on been super busy had visitors all over the show today. Will have a good ol catch up tonight when miss Ella is in bed :coffee:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning all,

how is everyone today? i've woken up in a foul mood and I have no idea why! lol anyone would think AF is on its way when its just gone LOL 

Hopefully i'll cheer up as the day goes on :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh Sarah :hugs: I hope you feel abit happier as the day goes on. Some days we just have those days and we dont know why. Those days for me usually end up in OH fighting :dohh:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

well i moaned at OH before i left the house that the dogs smell and that i'm sick of it even though my mum assured me my house doesnt smell - it then meant i want ranting at my mum on my phone on the way to work about how the dogs just dont fit into our life anymore :( :cry: i wont get rid but its just sad that they dont get as much attention as they used to :( i'll be fine once i've had a cuppa and a couple of biscuit ;) lol bad times to the healthy diet - haha


----------



## caleblake

awh sarah :hugs: sorry your feeling a bit rubbish today

hey andi :hi:

Probably wont get on here much till next week, Im off to waterbabies today and meeting a friend for lunch first. Tomorrow im test driving some cars and in between I will be packing as we are off to Harrogate for a couple of days. We leave on saturday and are coming back on monday. Im also planning on getting the decorating started this week.

so just wanted to say ive not forgotten about you all if Im quiet untill next week Im taking my laptop with me so may get to catch up at night 

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Dad you have your cuppa Sarah? I hope you feel abit better! :)

Nat what a full on couple of days! I hope you have a good time away!

I'm eating tiny teddies :smug:

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today day off the gym oh is going to finish the hall at the weekend why i have pic the paper woopp happy chines newyear x x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning ladies, evening andi.....altho its probably more like night there and ur prob sleeping x

how is everyone today??

well i am 9dpo today...... and so far no symptoms today apart from..... increased CM & the dishwasher nearly made me heave this morning....but think it was just the smell from the curry on the plates in there lol xx

hope everyone else is ok x*


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :D

Andi - i did that have cuppa and when i came home my mum had cleaned my kitchen and hoovered and tieded the lounge :blush: my mum is so lovely :D dogs still bugged me though as i could still smell them when i came in but i think my mum has been spraying perfume as it definitely wasnt strong and no one else can smell it (lol if i didnt get AF I would be wondering) LOL

Evening Kerri :wave: still keeping my fingers crossed

Nat - have a good day tomorrow and a good weekend :D


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooo its been quiet on here today, Im just going to bed but will catch up soon xxx kerri Im waiting for you to test xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LOL well im hoping the nice postman brings me my tests ive ordered tomorrow
ive ordered a 2pk FRER & some IC's x  gotta feed my addiction!!*


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone how are you all? Good I hope :)

Nothing to report for me today cept for that weird popping noise im getting every so often a bit like tummy rumbling but not the same. Its more like the noise fizzy juice makes, sometimes one pop sometimes repetitive. I dont know if that means anything :shrug:

Nat busy busy hope you have a fun time 

No other symptons for me cept tad bit of cramp maybe once or twice aim hoping no signs is a good sign xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Evening ladies

It is quite on here, I have been doing more craft based things. These are for my friends little girl who s 3 tomorrow, I have made them both by hand, the pillow case in not finished yet, but will be by bed time tonight.

View attachment 164200
This is the overall pillow case

View attachment 164201
Butterflies and flowers

View attachment 164202
Her name

View attachment 164203
Love hearts

the next two items took less than one hour to make! 
necklace and bracelet

necklace modelled by moi

Bracelet modelled by moi, but couldn't get it done up and my hands look huge!

Have also started Oliver's dinosaur/lizard draught excluder and hope to have it finished by the end of the month!!

Also I am going to get some labels made up as a few people have asked me to make them draught excluders and I want them to have a label, I am thinking of 'Mummy's Craft Box' made by Cherie, what do you guys think...or do you have any other ideas for names??? I also had made with love and needles, but someone said it sounded like a tattoo shop!


----------



## MrsLQ

attachments didn't work for pillowcase so here it is again....

View attachment 164207


View attachment 164208


View attachment 164209


View attachment 164210


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi: Just popping in quickly to say hi!

My friends over we are going to watch a movie. OH went away today. So atleast i wont be here just me and Ella. Although it will be tomo night.

i hope you girls have a good day :hugs:

xx


----------



## meltanton

Hi everyone. Just thought id pop in and see what everyones been up to. 

Nat - you do have a busy few days dont u lol 
Kerri- 8dpo is stil early, its prob too early to tell wait a few more days :D Hoep u gt that :bfp:

Just to let you know i thought AF had coem on yesterday after the pink spotting the day before so id resigned myself to the being bk to CD1 but then today it seems to have stoipped.... so a an AF lasting 2days max is very odd for me. Will test in few days just to put my mind at ease. Bizare things r bodies do eh.

Anyways ive got a friend round for lunch today and were goign to watch my wedding video..woppie i never tire of watching it lol, and i need to dye my hair red :S fingers crossed for me ladies lol. 

Hope u all have a lovely day and il pop on later to see if any news/updates

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well i done an ic today (10dpo) and BFN

I am officially gutted and feeling "out" ....seems my symptoms must of been in my head 

af due tues     *


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsLQ - They are pretty, I like the name I cant think of any other name at the moment. 

MissMuffet I hope you enjoy the movie, what you gonna watch? 

Melissa hopefully its some IB Ah I so wish I had a wedding video!

Kerri Im so so sorry your not feeling great, 10dpo is still really early tho hun :hugs:

ASFM still have that popping sound on and off and slight cramp a little today but not much and increased CM and that is about 
it. Sometimes I get CM in 2ww and sometimes dry which leads to nothing 

xxxx


----------



## Stef

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *well i done an ic today (10dpo) and BFN
> 
> I am officially gutted and feeling "out" ....seems my symptoms must of been in my head
> 
> af due tues     *

Dont get too disheartened, Ive read that ICs arent very reliable, try again Sunday or something maybe. :flower: 

I hope that you get your bfp Kerri!

Well, done nothing so far today. Olivia is playing me up on purpose. 

Hope every one has a great day/weekend. 

xx


----------



## Stef

...


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well im gonna keep trying till af comes.....(hopefully she wont)

had more CM today and slight cramping , please witch stay away!!! x*


----------



## wantingagirl

Kerri I am willing the stupid witch to stay away from you too!!!
Please Please Please

Stef I hope you have a lovely weekend too, do you all have anything nice planned? 

xxx


----------



## Callalin

OMG... Hungry.. why am I so hungry! I have been eating like a horse! I had extremely weird dreams last night and I've been wanting to cry at everything yesterday and today! I'm either PG or have extremely bad PMS this cycle. I have also had a really sharp, constant pain on my right lower abdomen since I woke up. This TWW is going to be a long one!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af has gone wooppp just spotting so :sex: is on the card again tonight we had it last night to woopp love it been the gym going to weigh my self on Monday to see if i have lost any more x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I've had a very busy couple of days with work and Sam not being well so feeling very tired tonight

Kerri - don't lose hope yet. I didn't get my :bfp: with Sam til I was 14dpo and that was with a FRER. You've still got time to get that second line x

Caz - I hope you've lost some more weight, you seem really dedicated to it which is brill :thumbup:

Melissa - hope you had a great day with your friend and hope your hair looks good

How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks vicky, i hope so..... ive got plenty of ic's left so al keep testing and then if i hopefully see lines al use the FRER's x

awww is sam ok now awful when theyre poorly x*


----------



## Sambles

It's so upsetting though when you keep getting :bfn: but you need to keep up with the PMA

Sam still isn't quite right, had an awful night last night. He woke up 12 times in total so I hardly got any sleep. I really hope he sleeps better tonight because I'm working tomorrow so I don't want to go in feeling exhausted.

Have you got any plans for the weekend?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh no, whats been up with him, is it just teething or he been ill , poor sam hope he has a better night tonite x

ano yer the bfn's kinda get boring after awhile haha i scan the hell outta them lookin for any little hint of a line hahaa*


----------



## Sambles

I think it's just teething, I will be so happy when they are all through.

I know what you mean about looking for any hint of a line. I always hold it up to the window, look with one eye shut, look close up, look from a distance and once I even looked with my mum's glasses even though i don't wear glasses :haha: If I still can't see another line after all that then I take it as being :bfn: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* haha u nutter!!  

ooo my tea will be here in a sec, beef chow mein and chips cuz am feeling like a right hog today haha!! *


----------



## Sambles

Mmmmm that sounds lovely. We just had chicken burger and curly fries because I wanted something quick and easy. I'm starting a diet next week so I need to eat as much rubbish as possible now x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yum thats sounds nice too!! 

right be back soon going to eat x*


----------



## Sambles

Ooooh Kerri just seen that you got the 3000th post :happydance: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha awsome i didnt even notice!!

Gold star to me  *


----------



## Callalin

Ok, I would like to know what this sharp pain is in my abdomen is!!! It's been in the same place all day. Driving me nuts. I'm sure hoping what I think it is, but the more I think about it, I only OV'd on the 30th or 31st. A little early for implantation. What do you guys think? Oh well, just need to wait I guess.

Sorry girls just needed to rant.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i would like to know this too hun as i had it from 1dpo x*


----------



## Stef

Omg I wish this wind would fook right off. Its awful keeping me awake and also its ripped a plastic panel off my car whilst i was travelling down the A1 and not to mention all the traffic hold ups for over turned vehicles. 

Kerri, dont loose hope, still time :)

Vicky im like that with bfns too, dont ever want to accept anything but a bfp haha.

Ive had idian tonight, now im overfull and laid in bed feeling like a washed up whale.

Soppy moment, missing hubby :( Cant wait to see him sunday night.

Hope every one has had a good day? Any one got any exciting plans for the weekend?

xx


----------



## meltanton

Hi Ladies

All those indians and chinese's sounded lovely.Hope you enjoyed them. I always over stuff myself too and feel greasy and like a big fat whale.. think thats how ur meant to feel isnt it?haha

Callalin I had those sharp pains in my abdomen and they didnt feel like AF pains. but then i thought AF had shown or maybe IB as was pinkish then it got darker, so i resigned myself to it being AF but it lasted 2 days max n was realy light and then the wierdest thing happened.. it stoped altogether ive started feelign nauseas and my temps have rocketed bak up again the last two mornings??!!! anyone got any ideas coz im so confused lol...

Caz - i hope u lost more weight too you seem to be doing really well and really dedicated to it. 

Kerri- Its still really early im willing AF to stay away from you and that you get ur :bfp: very very soon. FXd hun xx

Btw lunch was lovely and cried over my wedding video..again! lol. Also, hair dyeing job didnt go very well.. the dark cherry red didnt take very well on my dark choc hair but wher the roots r lighter brown it took on the roots so now i have red roots and brown hair lol. ops :S

How is everyone/ and whats everyone doing this weekend?
x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hey! :hi:

I've been so busy i havnt had a chance to get on! Miss me? :smug:

I hope everybody is having a good weekend!!

Ella's nappy rash still isn't better. back to the doctors :(

So OH comes back tomorrow :dance: Today i picked up some bamboo inserts, rearranged and cleaned the spare room which was a mess!! Boxes everywhere! And then i rearranged the corner of the lounge, put her clothes into drawer and clearing up the change table for her nappies!.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey ladies hope everyone is ok

stef: washed up whale haha that made me lol 

mel: Thankyou for wishing af away but am thinking shes on her way  , also "oh noo" to the hair situation lol, i was also gonna do this as my hair was dyed black but im growing it out, its half way there lol, wanted a reddy brown colour but i think it will only take to my roots like you've said lol x

andi: we did miss you hehe, hope ellas nappy rash calms down soon, must be horrible for her.

Well i am 11dpo today and feeling down, i tested this morning and for a second i thought i saw the faintest of lines, but when i went to show OH it was gone,  .....im also really moody and snappy and my temp feels like its gone up so im guessin that horrible  is on her way ......totally feeling crap and gutted as i was feeling hopeful and iv seem to of lost all my PMA *


----------



## MiissMuffet

o huni don't get down :hugs: I will happen!! we will ALL get our bfps soon enough!! (just not fast enough i know :()

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

nunighs, hopefully talk to yous in the morning :) :flower:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite sleep well xx   x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I had to change my ticker as it's saying its ov time but I'm using opks and I'm not ov-ing yet :dohh: i oved late last cycle im hoping its not going to be too late this time. x


----------



## sjbno1

remember kerri - its not over till af arrives :hugs: we'll all get there soon i'm sure :) 

Sam seems really keen this month :) so i'm hoping thats a good sign :D i'm shopping tomorrow so gonna buy some bits and pieces to keep things fun :) thats how i fell pregnant with izzie by having fun as appose to ttc :D fingers crossed :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hello everyone, hows everyones day been.

Today i started the day badly by testing and getting a bfn  
and then we went to town, had mcdonalds like a fatty lol and then went to morrisons and did our food shop...........yawn!!

now am gonna just chill on the sofa and watch take me out lol x

how has everyone elses day been x*


----------



## sjbno1

hi hun, sorry your still seeing bfn :( you never know at a blink of a eye that could all change :) i'm still keeping my fingers crossed :hugs:

we had a nice day :D we went to a friends this morning then i did some cleaning whilst izzie had her afternoon nap lol to keep her awake i fed her choccie buttons in the car :D lol it worked quite well :D

tomorrow we're going to the bnb meet at BW :D should be good - i want to try and get some clothes tomorrow to if i can be bothered to look :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i really hope so sarah xx 

may sound silly but whats BW??*


----------



## sjbno1

keepings fingers and toes crossed :D

BW Is blue water - its a massive shopping centre near me and theres a bnb meet up there tomorrow :D

have you any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ahhh yes ive been there x its fab!! xx*


----------



## sjbno1

you should come again :D its about 10mins from me :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*its miles away from me  .....like miles lol 

i went with my auntie when i was stayin at hers, she lives in bristol so we drove down to BW one day for a shoppin trip x brill place x so is that where u do all ur shopping x*


----------



## sjbno1

awww that is far! and even Bristol is quite a distance! 

Yep I spend far to much time in BW! lol i love it there - all the shops and so many options :D i am trying to workout if it would be worth taking advantage of the office £50 off any boots offer and buy some new uggs for next year :wacko: i'll have to stick them on the plastic but i could probably get away with it LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i love uggs so i say get them!!  lol

i think i wud be bankrupt if i lived that close to somewhere like that x*


----------



## sjbno1

i love uggs too :) i was so sad when my chesnut pair died in the snow :( and i dont like my black ones as much so i'm thinking i need a new pair LOL i want a gray pair or another chesnut but i cant decide :D lol might have to go and look now 

it is expensive but thankfully i dont really go and shop to often usually i go for lunch etc


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo yer cuz theres allsorts of eating places to choose from mmmm!!!! 

altho food is the last thing on my mind right now ...urgh feel sooo full x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr enjoying yr weekend asf we had sex woopp and had a nice chines for tea it was yumm x x x


----------



## sjbno1

lol we just had dinner a min ago :) i love the Leon food place - fast food which is so nom! we had ghoulash for dinner :) so easy to make and izzie loves it :D


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh my gosh I just typed up a big long reply and pressed the wrong button and deleted it all :dohh: so cant write all that again lol.....

Hope your all well and having a lovely weekend :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*^^^^^ hate when that happens!!!!! happend to me the other day *


----------



## sjbno1

omg i hate it when that happens lol


----------



## sjbno1

and it always happens on a long post


----------



## MiissMuffet

Morning!!! :):):)

Kerri I love uggs too! so comfy! 

OH will be home soon :dance:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning Andi :wave:

i'm trying to work out which uggs i should get lol


----------



## Stef

Ive never been to blue water, im a metro centre regular.

My nans originally from kent, Paddock Wood she was originally from before they relocated to Bournemouth when she was little then she met grandad who was in the army & after the war finished they settled in Bridlington which is where grandad is from. Love my great grandparents and their history and stories i could listen to them all day. 

So yes, theres a little family history. Haha :haha:

Well im feeling better now, you may have noticed on FB or on my journal that i wasnt well but ive been seen by out of hours dr and he has prescribed me something for acid reflux, he thinks im either producing too much acid or somin or i have an inflammation of my gallbladder.

So hopefully the rest of my weekend will be less painful and i can enjoy it. 

xx


----------



## Stef

sjbno1 said:


> Morning Andi :wave:
> 
> i'm trying to work out which uggs i should get lol

Bailey Button! :thumbup:

x


----------



## sjbno1

glad your feeling better Stef :hugs:

lol just noticed your siggie about Kerry - haha


----------



## sjbno1

I like these :D

https://www.office.co.uk/womens/ugg_australia/joslyn/17/9103/23843/1?fs=9103


----------



## MiissMuffet

im glad ur feeling better stef :hugs:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Stef said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Andi :wave:
> 
> i'm trying to work out which uggs i should get lol
> 
> Bailey Button! :thumbup:
> 
> xClick to expand...

*AGREE!! *


----------



## Stef

Thanks Andi :hugs:

Well i may retire to bed soon. 

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Have a good sleep :hugs:

I gotta leave shortly. Best get Ella her brekkie first tho.

xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I've just got in from work and sitting down with a cup of tea and a crisp sandwich (healthy!). 

Stef - Paddock Wood is only about 15 miles from me, it's lovely there. Glad you'e feeling better now


Sarah - enjoy the BW meet. Hopefully I can come to the next one

Hope everyone has had a good day x


----------



## sjbno1

have a good day andi :) i'm watching moulin rouge so will go to bed after me thinks :D


----------



## sjbno1

Vicki - there might be another in a few weeks :D


----------



## Sambles

I love that film Sarah, I think it's fab :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

its brill isnt it :D i have the sound track :blush: another guilty pleasure LOL


----------



## MiissMuffet

OH is home :dance:


----------



## Stef

Where has he been Andi?

Well I'm no better, im worse. Waiting for first responder who isn't responding very quickly at all and I'm in agony! :cry:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Stef he went to greymouth to see his mum for the weekend and go watch the league.

I'm so sorry ure in so much pain :hugs:

Omgsh its hot its like 35 degrees!!!!!

xx


----------



## Stef

Well I've been admitted into hospital, ive had the worse care that you could ever imagine and now I'm on a ward full of oaps :cry: talk about being depressed. 

So they beleive it's my gallbladder and I have to have an ultrasound done on it tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

been thinking of you hun! 
that's no good :( I hope you make a speedy recovery :hugs: xx


----------



## Sambles

Sorry to hear that Stef. Try and keep us updated if you can and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* hope your ok stef 

12dpo- test with ic - NEG
test with frer -NEG

  *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh Kerri :hugs:
12dpo is still early huni, you're not out yet! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks andi, it just makes me think am out ......when u hear of these girls gettin thier bfp's at 10/11dpo  

if the  comes i will be sooo upset especially with all the cramps etc ive been having, seems strange....i really thought this was it when i kept gettin all the cramps 

hows you..... you been enjoying your sunshine today ....jelous, its pissing down here, its 9.20 and its forcast to do it all day *


----------



## MiissMuffet

How do you when u ov-ed? Did u use opks? temp? 

Man it's tooo hot. Ive got the fan on in the bedroom hopefully it cools down b4 i go to bed, which will be soon xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I got the cramps last cycle and really thought it was it too :( x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well im usually quite regular and i get good signs with ov....i get ewcm, cramps on one side etc so i just went by that...... 

will keep my fingers tightly crossed and hope that , that bfp is gona suprise me in a few days and make me the happiest girly ever!! x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea Ella's only 10 months so my body is just getting working again so i have to use opks to see where I'm at. i'm so scared im not going to ov till later tho and have another short lp. That would suck :( xx


----------



## sjbno1

Awww kerri your not out yet! You hear all the time about people getting negative results and then af doesn't appear and they get a bfp instead :) 

Stef - eek hope it's all ok! Keep us posted Hun

Andi - glad OH is home :) and ohhhhh so nice and hot! It windy and cold here :( I can't wait for the summer to come! :) 

Well I should really get ready, sam has just gone out with my baby jogger! Grrrr so gotta take my icandy which is a pain as the icandy is so big and I was suppose to be giving a girl a lift who has a icandy too and I can't get both in my car :cry: silly men :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

im off to bed nunighs xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite andi x*


----------



## sjbno1

night Andi :) 

i'm off to get ready too :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

aargh cant sleep waaay too hot! :growlmad: not liking this heat v much :( 
So i got up and spent half an hour fixing my dreds :haha: attempt at sleep #2 now

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all asfm house clean beds clean roast dinner on now im chilling x x x


----------



## wantingagirl

Kerri it was really really long too and Im not just exagerrating (if thats the right spelling) :haha:

Thanks Sarah, how annoying huh? Yeah would never happen on a short one I nearly died when the screen just went blank :haha:

Missmuffet :hi:

Stef so glad that things are getting sorted and hope your feeling better :hugs:

Stef hope your ok :hugs:

Isnt it annoying 'got my bfp 8dpo' why cant that be me???? Still early tho hun
and hoping and wishing for you!

Anyone I have missed :hi: hope your all well 

Watching '16 and pregnant' oh why do I torture myself xxxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo i lov 16 & pregnant lol, altho i cant watch it at home as we dont get MTV as we only have the family pack with sky....am pretty sure theres a channel its on that i get but its rarely on and ive seen most of them now lol*


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies,

I am shattered tonight but we're gonna dtd as i need to refresh supplies :rofl: then next week we're gonna dtd on CD11/13/15 and 19 and then if i get a egg on my CBFM i'm gonna jot if down incase i get a bfn lol for the following month :D 

not sure about anyone else but now that my previous bump buddy is preggola - each cycle is taking forever! think its just because its on my mind more :) lol

hows everyones day been?

we went to BW and met up with some of the bnb girls so that was nice :) so tired though so will be going to bed early (will tell sam to wake me when he comes up) romance :rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Ooo i lov 16 & pregnant lol, altho i cant watch it at home as we dont get MTV as we only have the family pack with sky....am pretty sure theres a channel its on that i get but its rarely on and ive seen most of them now lol*

My hubby is so spoilt he insists on having all the channels. Its 126 on sky or 311 on virgin, its a new series thats on now. Oh and One born every minute is on Monday isnt it? Fab Fab what are you gonna do about testing are you going to again tomorrow? xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

sjbno1 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I am shattered tonight but we're gonna dtd as i need to refresh supplies :rofl: then next week we're gonna dtd on CD11/13/15 and 19 and then if i get a egg on my CBFM i'm gonna jot if down incase i get a bfn lol for the following month :D
> 
> not sure about anyone else but now that my previous bump buddy is preggola - each cycle is taking forever! think its just because its on my mind more :) lol
> 
> hows everyones day been?
> 
> we went to BW and met up with some of the bnb girls so that was nice :) so tired though so will be going to bed early (will tell sam to wake me when he comes up) romance :rofl:

yay to meeting BnB girls hun..... wish the ones I am close to live around where I do. Im scottish and only moved to England 7 months ago and my family are all in Scotland and hubby works lots of different shifts so it can be lonely sometimes but hey ho thats life. Hope you are having a lovely evening hun xxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo i love OBEM.....Monday nights are fab!! lol

erm well i would love to say no ...im goin to wait till tues when af is due.....but you all know that im gonna end up testing tomorro!! lol x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey ...has anyone heard from sun recently.....noticed shes not posted for a while, hope everythin is ok*


----------



## sjbno1

oh i havent seen her post in here either - i'll ask my friend jen who speaks to her too! 

i have a headache and feel shattered tonight :( i need to dtd too but cant be arsed LOL


----------



## MiissMuffet

mooorrrning! Whats the bet your all gone to bed now huh. Typical, i always get on here too late :haha: xx


----------



## Shey

Mind if I join u lovely ladies?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Sheena! :hi: How r u? xx


----------



## Shey

Im good and u?


----------



## MiissMuffet

good! Just had my therapist over, and now she's gone and i just put Ella to bed. I can hear her banging on the wall :haha: x


----------



## Shey

haha aww yay! my mom gave me a break tonight and is putting my LO to bed.


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay for mums eh!!!!! :dance: x


----------



## Shey

yup! I live with my parents til i can afford to move out


----------



## MiissMuffet

cool! i live with my OH and Ella! We are looking for a bigger house to move into. We were going to move to my dads but decided against it. We wouldnt fit at mums I got 6 little brothers and sisters living at home :dohh: :haha: x


----------



## Shey

Well being that the economy sucks here Im stuck living with my parents until I can get a good paying job one that pays more than 7/8 dollars an hour.


----------



## MiissMuffet

There's nothing wrong about living at home hun :) If it saves you money then it's all worth it! Is your OH living with you too?


----------



## Shey

Nope he is living at home with his folks too. we are both trying to get good jobs so we can get a place together.


----------



## MiissMuffet

o cool goodluck!!! x


----------



## Shey

thank you


----------



## MiissMuffet

how long have you been TTC #2 for? x


----------



## Shey

I will be starting to ttc #2 next weekend. I tried last summer and mc so I guess you could say since june 2010


----------



## MiissMuffet

Well i wish you all the best!!! :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

And sorry for your loss :cry:

:hugs: x


----------



## Shey

Thank you! :hugs: good luck to you too


----------



## MiissMuffet

thanks :) x


----------



## Shey

you're welcome


----------



## MiissMuffet

Are you feeling better today Stef? :hugs:

I hope Nat is having a good trip away! 

xx


----------



## Stef

No Andi :(

Still in hospital awaiting a scan on my upper abdomen 

:( I'm hoping I might be able to go home after that 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef:  hope everything is ok hunni, text me when you've had the scan xx 

Andi: not sure if your still awake but helloooo! 

Sheena: Hey :wave: Welcome, Sorry for your loss, Good luck TTC #2 

Well girls...... 13dpo and  on IC this morning ...... the  is due tomorro *


----------



## MiissMuffet

stef all can i say is :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

kerri- yuss i'm awake its only 10 past 9!! :haha:

Sorry you got a :bfn:

:(

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* oo hello what have you done today!!

ano am gutted  the PMA is slipping.....am clinging onto the last little bit of hope!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I had my therapist come over at 1 and other than that just spent a rainy day inside!!

Don't lose that PMA!!!!! Stay away :witch: stay away!!!!

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

plus i've spent a little more time on here than usual. omgsh i remember last night b4 i went to bed i had just under 5580 posts, and now i have 5654. thats like 70 posts since last night! See spent waaay too much time on here today. Well Ella's been sleeping and its been raining, so i've just had a lazy day :haha:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lazy days can be the best lol 

i Spend too much time on bnb lol, i will be taking tyler to nursery soon and then i AM going to do the housework haha.......i will be tempted to come on here tho haha!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Stooopied bnb didnt let me know you had replied :dohh:

do your housework after we've had a yarn :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Hello Ladies,

Kerri I really thought that I was going to log on this morning and hear some good news from you but you're not out til the :witch: shows up x

Andi - It's good to have lazy days sometimes, I like to have one a week 

Stef - I hope you're feeling better and they are treating you better

Nothing to report here. I'm on cd 81 and STILL haven't ovulated. My OH has got to go into hosp for an operation soon and I bet I will ovulate then ( he will be kept in for 3 days). I think he will be in too much pain to DTD for a couple of weeks after as well so it will just be my luck that I will ov then x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*  

well im off now to get him ready and take him to nursery, wont be long xx*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey vicky..........nope sadly no good news 

oh noo it will be so unfair if you ov when of isnt up for the job lol , hope he recovers fast xx

speak soon x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sambles said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Kerri I really thought that I was going to log on this morning and hear some good news from you but you're not out til the :witch: shows up x
> 
> Andi - It's good to have lazy days sometimes, I like to have one a week
> 
> Stef - I hope you're feeling better and they are treating you better
> 
> Nothing to report here. I'm on cd 81 and STILL haven't ovulated. My OH has got to go into hosp for an operation soon and I bet I will ovulate then ( he will be kept in for 3 days). I think he will be in too much pain to DTD for a couple of weeks after as well so it will just be my luck that I will ov then x

So you wouldntve had AF for awhile yea?

C u soon kerri! :hi:

x


----------



## Sambles

Yep last af was Sept, I then ov'd end of oct and had a mc in nov. So taking cd1 as the first day of the mc I'm now cd 81 x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh I hope it comes back soon so you can try again properly!!! sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## Sambles

Thanks. I just hate all this waiting. Although I only stopped BF in November so it will probably take some time for my cycles to settle properly x


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm only BFing once/2ce a day and I'm only onto my 2nd cycle. Still got the short LPs tho :(
x


----------



## Sambles

Are short LPs quite common if you're bf? I'm sure I've read that somewhere x


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea apparently the few few cycles after birth can have short LPs. i might try some vit b6 if i dont ovulate soon! i'm CD 15 and still no signs of ov-ing :growlmad: x


----------



## Sambles

I took b6 when TTC Sam and it lengthened my LP by a couple of days so it's definitely worth a shot x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh cool i might look into getting some! hopefully the supermarket sells it! 

Ella just woke up, so i changed and fed her and now she's back in bed. i might go have a nice hot shower. It's so cold. Wierd coz it was 36 degrees yesterday :wacko:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*housework done apart from the hoovering, which am gutted about as i hoover everyday but its an old style one and needs some new bags *


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooooomgsh guess what!? the day i have been waiting for wooohoooooo! :dance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

COME OOOONNNNNN!! GUESS!!! :rofl:


----------



## Stef

Just a quick update from me as my data connection is so slow and a pain in the ass to type on me iPhone cos it's much quicker on laptop. 

I've had my scan, could find any issues with my gallbladder so unfortunately I'm back to square one. Not too sure what's been put on my us report so I'm awaiting the surgeon coming to see me again. 

I also got to see my little pip again. Baby is fine. Measuring 11 and a half weeks so spot on with my previous scan and ticker. It was very energetic and wriggling all over. Didn't offer me a pic but never mind. My actual dating scan is a week today. I can't wait.:happydance:

I'm still in pain so no idea if I'll be kept in or not but if I am I want to request a transfer home as im in north Yorkshire and a good hour and a half from home. Plus my hospital at home is much better than here. 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh sorry they didnt find out what is wrong Stef :( i hope the pain goes away for you soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## Callalin

Stef - sorry they can't figure out what's wrong. I hope they can get rid of the pain somehow.

I have a question for thenexperts here. I ovulated late. I'm only 6-7 dpo. My calendar says that AF is due in 2 days and I don't feel any symptoms yet. Is there such thing as ovulating too late? It's probably too early to feel symptoms yet, but I can't help but think that AF is going to beat me this month :cry: Do you girls thing I should be looking at next month already?


----------



## MiissMuffet

I ovulated late last cycle and resulted in a short lp. Maybe your AF will end up being late anyways and you might still get that :bfp: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

K my news is- I got a NEARLY positive opk!!! Meaning the 2 lines are exactly the same colour! Last time that happend (last month) i got my VERY positive opk the next day so here's hoping this is it!! bring on tomorrow!! :dance:

Night! i'm off to beddybyes. electric blankie on :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Shey

Thank you Mummy2Tyler.


----------



## Sambles

Hi Sheena I hope your stay on here is short and sweet x

Andi - great news about the OPK. Hope you get plenty of :sex:

Stef - sorry to hear you're still in pain, I hope the surgeon will be able to help you out. But yay for seeing little pip again :happydance:

Kerri - I've just finished all my housework as well. Grrr about having no hoover bags. Do you really hoover everyday? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i really do haha!! I have a bit of an obsession with hoovering, i do the livingroom everyday......and upstairs once a week lol!!!

be back in 10 mins going post office x*


----------



## Shey

Thank you Sambles. I hope so too and wish you all the best of luck and lots of baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *i really do haha!! I have a bit of an obsession with hoovering, i do the livingroom everyday......and upstairs once a week lol!!!
> 
> be back in 10 mins going post office x*

Well you've put me to shame lol I hoover the whole house twice a week and that's it :blush: I polish and dust once a week and clean the bathroom and kitchen twice a week. 

So does your living room actually have bits to hoover up every day lol? Or is it more of a habit?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahaha i hoover even tho the carpet is spotless haha i have like hoover OCD! lol

i dust once a week, and clean my bathroom twice a week, ususally the mornings tyler is at nursery

im sat here praying af doesnt show tomorro and i get a bfp....but the more i think of it....the more im kidding myself*


----------



## Sambles

Well I suppose it's a good habit to have lol

Do you usually get af symptoms or does it just turn up out of the blue?x


----------



## Sambles

Callalin said:


> Stef - sorry they can't figure out what's wrong. I hope they can get rid of the pain somehow.
> 
> I have a question for thenexperts here. I ovulated late. I'm only 6-7 dpo. My calendar says that AF is due in 2 days and I don't feel any symptoms yet. Is there such thing as ovulating too late? It's probably too early to feel symptoms yet, but I can't help but think that AF is going to beat me this month :cry: Do you girls thing I should be looking at next month already?

You probably just ovulated later this cycle which is quite normal so don't look to next month yet. Do you chart/use OPKs?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*The only way i know its on its way is moods & irritable......and i was moody 11/12dpo ....today im fine but i still think shes coming

am gutted but i have decided that once shes here and ive started a new cycle i am gonna stay away from the TTC section, delete my ticker and just stay on this thread and other sections.....and then just take it as it comes, am still gonna  at ov ....but im gonna try a less paranoid approach it it , also i am NOT buying any tests till at least 12dpo! *


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I know how you feel. TTC can easily become an obsession so I try and stay away from the TTC section as much as I can. I don't have a TTC ticker either because I think it would just annoy me too much :haha: And it's a good idea about not buying any tests til 11/12 dpo because that way you won't keep getting upset if you get :bfn: Make sure you stay in this thread though :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I will deffo stay in this thread am gonna need u girls to stop me sneaking across to the TTC & 2WW sections!! lol 

yeh i have a few IC's and 1 FRER left upstairs ..... am prob gonna use most of them if af doesnt arrive on time lol then if she does turn up i will deffo not be buying more tests. 

am so sick of seeing bfn!!! *


----------



## Sambles

I just find it quite funny that I spent all my teen years petrified about getting pregnant and doing everything to prevent it because I was constantly told how easy it was to get pregnant. And now that I want to get pregnant, I realise all those people who told me that were liars because it't not that easy :haha: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha ano!! ....liars the lot of them!! lol 

when i got preggers with tyler i thought u had unprotected sex anytime of the month and that was it.....boom baby belly ....when my period came the 2nd cycle i was like omg theres something wrong with me!!! .....so much to it that you dont know back then! 

altho at least i didnt get this worked up over it lol*


----------



## Sambles

:rofl: I know what you mean. I didn't know anything when I first started TTC. I didn't really know anything about ovulation and like you I thought you could get pg any time you had unprotected sex :blush: Shows you how much attention we paid in biology class at school :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno!!! lol  

OBEM tonite..............*


----------



## Sambles

I can't wait for it :happydance: I've already told OH that if he wants to watch anything else he will have to go upstairs x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahah ive told my OH im taking over the tv from 7 till bedtime haha ive got 
emmerdale (altho its a bit crap)
corrie ...love it
eastenders 
corrie
one born every minute
americas next top model
and then am taping that new programme thats starting called bedlam!

ahaha sad!.....hes going out!! lol*


----------



## Sambles

Lol Monday nights is really good for tv at the mo

I think we are going to have Mcdonalds tonight because my diet is starting Mon so need to get in as much fast food as possible before I start it x


----------



## sjbno1

Hi girls, just popping in quickly!

Kerri can't believe you got a bfn today :( 

And hahaha I did the same vicki, even taking the morning afterpill which cost £20!!! What a waste of money lol but I'm gonna do the same next month kerri, I'm just gonna dtd whenever and not ttc if I get a bfn this cycle :) 

Hi sheena :wave:

Stef - get better soon xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ano sarah......gutted i really am, i deffo thought we would of caught the egg!!  *


----------



## Callalin

Sambles said:


> Callalin said:
> 
> 
> Stef - sorry they can't figure out what's wrong. I hope they can get rid of the pain somehow.
> 
> I have a question for thenexperts here. I ovulated late. I'm only 6-7 dpo. My calendar says that AF is due in 2 days and I don't feel any symptoms yet. Is there such thing as ovulating too late? It's probably too early to feel symptoms yet, but I can't help but think that AF is going to beat me this month :cry: Do you girls thing I should be looking at next month already?
> 
> You probably just ovulated later this cycle which is quite normal so don't look to next month yet. Do you chart/use OPKs?xxClick to expand...

I use OPK's. I got my first + 3 or 4 days after I was "scheduled" to. We dtd that day and 2 days after. I should have had plenty of "donations" :haha: I'm supposed to be testing on the 11th if AF doesn't get me in the next 2 days.

If I'm not pregnant, this is definitely one of the worst PMS symptom weeks I've had in a while!! :shrug:


----------



## Callalin

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *I will deffo stay in this thread am gonna need u girls to stop me sneaking across to the TTC & 2WW sections!! lol
> 
> yeh i have a few IC's and 1 FRER left upstairs ..... am prob gonna use most of them if af doesnt arrive on time lol then if she does turn up i will deffo not be buying more tests.
> 
> am so sick of seeing bfn!!! *

:hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*NEW PLAN FOR NEXT CYCLE!!!

just been chatting to my friend who got her bfp ......

i am gonna buy some opk's and start using them everyday from the day after my period finishes, and i am gonna dtd everynight from the day after my period finishes......right up untill i get positive opk...then dtd over the positive opk phase and then hopefully....i will catch the egg x......basically thats what she did, and she didnt find it stressful

i will also be able to cure my poasa addiction by peeing on opks!!!*


----------



## Callalin

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *NEW PLAN FOR NEXT CYCLE!!!
> 
> just been chatting to my friend who got her bfp ......
> 
> i am gonna buy some opk's and start using them everyday from the day after my period finishes, and i am gonna dtd everynight from the day after my period finishes......right up untill i get positive opk...then dtd over the positive opk phase and then hopefully....i will catch the egg x......basically thats what she did, and she didnt find it stressful
> 
> i will also be able to cure my poasa addiction by peeing on opks!!!*

:lol: OMG! I would be so exhausted :rofl:


----------



## Sambles

Callalin said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callalin said:
> 
> 
> Stef - sorry they can't figure out what's wrong. I hope they can get rid of the pain somehow.
> 
> I have a question for thenexperts here. I ovulated late. I'm only 6-7 dpo. My calendar says that AF is due in 2 days and I don't feel any symptoms yet. Is there such thing as ovulating too late? It's probably too early to feel symptoms yet, but I can't help but think that AF is going to beat me this month :cry: Do you girls thing I should be looking at next month already?
> 
> You probably just ovulated later this cycle which is quite normal so don't look to next month yet. Do you chart/use OPKs?xxClick to expand...
> 
> I use OPK's. I got my first + 3 or 4 days after I was "scheduled" to. We dtd that day and 2 days after. I should have had plenty of "donations" :haha: I'm supposed to be testing on the 11th if AF doesn't get me in the next 2 days.
> 
> If I'm not pregnant, this is definitely one of the worst PMS symptom weeks I've had in a while!! :shrug:Click to expand...


Well it sounds like you are definitely in with a chance then if you managed to dtd on them 3 days. Fingers crossed one of those :spermy: catch the egg x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *NEW PLAN FOR NEXT CYCLE!!!
> 
> just been chatting to my friend who got her bfp ......
> 
> i am gonna buy some opk's and start using them everyday from the day after my period finishes, and i am gonna dtd everynight from the day after my period finishes......right up untill i get positive opk...then dtd over the positive opk phase and then hopefully....i will catch the egg x......basically thats what she did, and she didnt find it stressful
> 
> i will also be able to cure my poasa addiction by peeing on opks!!!*

Omg that sounds like an awful lot of :sex: lol. How will you have enough time/energy?! But good idea about poas. I find OPKs great for taking the craving away to use a preg test :thumbup: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahhaahahah i may not actually be able to keep this up lol, haha my OH would have it everynight haha......me on the other hand most of the time im like a 90yr old...im too tired or i have a headache, lol but i will see how it goes lol, haha exhausted is what i will be.....so may not actually happen everynight .... but u never kno! *


----------



## Sambles

I'm a bit like that. Most times I would prefer a cup of tea and a magazine, although I do enjoy it when we get going :blush: But I honestly don't think I would be able to do it everyday for about 2 weeks, I just wouldn't have the energy x


----------



## Stef

:rofl:

I can always trust kerri's posts to cheer me up! That will burn off all those mcdonalds. There will be no time for our late night chats :Rolf: 

Hilarious! Sorry. I love you really. :hugs:

I'm being discharged tomorrow. Thank god! Ill write all about my shitty experience on my pregnancy journal when I can get on the laptop. They don't know what's causing it and though im still in pain there is nothing they can do about it with me being pregnant.

I'm going to miss OBEM. Gutted. Thank goodness for sky+

Not caught up on the thread yet. Had an emotional day. When i was on the previous ward I could see the main entrance from
The room i was in and a couple came out with their new arrival. I couldn't help but shed a little tear! What a sap!


----------



## Sambles

Hi stef,

I bet you can't wait to get home now. That's rubbish that they still don't know what's causing it x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO!! glad ive cheered you up stef haha, and wahey for burning off the maccy d's .......better make it 3weeks of constant  haha!!
oh and dont worry...i will make time for our late nite chats haha!! wouldnt wana let my wife down lol haha!! chris would think we were having a rocky patch!! 

bet your glad your getting home tomorro....but how shit not knowing what wrong x


vicky.....tbh i dont think i will be able to dtd that much either but i will give it a go HAHA!!*


----------



## sjbno1

wow Kerri thats alot of :sex: haha i know that the month I got pregnant with izzie we dtd every day - we did it on CD6 / CD11 / CD13 / CD15 and CD19 :) that was it for the whole month lol so we dtd on CD8 and on my cbfm stick today i could see the line starting meaning i'm leading up to ovu which is this weekend :D hoping after a nice dinner on Saturday we'll be able to dtd lol will makesure sam doesnt consume to much beer LOL 

Vicki - haha i'm the same - i cant be arsed to dtd but dont mind it once we start HAHA

Stef - ah boo to being in hospital still :( no good! i'm assuming this isnt the hospital your having bubs in?


----------



## MiissMuffet

mooorrrning!!! :hi:

Kerri- the opks DO feed your addiction!! If I have an opk I am less likely to poas :rofl:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning andi  

yeh i figure am gonna use them next cycle as this poasa addiction is in overdrive haha!!*


----------



## Sambles

Morning Andi,

I find it really strange that I was only talking to you a few hours ago and you've been to sleep for the night but I haven't lol x


----------



## Sambles

I've just realised that my last post made me sound really stupid and thick :haha: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Morning Andi,
> 
> I find it really strange that I was only talking to you a few hours ago and you've been to sleep for the night but I haven't lol x

*hahaha ano i was thinking this...........how strange lol!! *


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *morning andi
> 
> yeh i figure am gonna use them next cycle as this poasa addiction is in overdrive haha!!*

I buy batches of 100 at a time from ebay :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

lol its 9.25 tues morning :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh ebay is where i will be gettin mine too  i love ebay!!! *


----------



## sjbno1

oh kerri buy them from ebay - i went into superdrugs to get them and there so expensive! and boots was even worst! and you can get loads for a fraction of the price!!!

vicki :rofl: that made me giggle alot lol


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> lol its 9.25 tues morning :haha:

When will you be doing your OPK?x


----------



## sjbno1

Morning Andi


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - how was the BW meet? Where abouts did you go to eat?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*girls .....i wasnt going to mention anything as i dont want to get excited and af to arrive tomorrow, 
but about 20mins ago i did a IC ....and there was the faintest line ever, so faint there was hardly any colour 

its still on the strip now but i cant get it on photo properly as its so faint
every other ic i have done...has been snow white..not even a hint....but theres something on this one

I AM PRAYING THAT TOMORROW IT WILL BE DARKER!!! 
if this is an evap.....its the last thing i need 

come on little baby....be in there xxx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I will be doing an opk shortly when I need to pee :haha:

Kerri o how exciting! hopefully this is the start of a bfp! :dance: How long did it take for the 2nd line to show up? x


----------



## sjbno1

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek kerri!!!! :dance: :dance: keeping my fingers crossed that its your bfp!!!

vicki - the meet was really good - think we're gonna do another one in a few weeks :D we ended up going straight to the food court and it was lovely as there was loads of room to eat :) we all had different things too :D didnt get home until 5ish LOL


----------



## Sambles

Oooh Kerri I can't help but get excited for you. How many FRER have you got left?x


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek kerri!!!! :dance: :dance: keeping my fingers crossed that its your bfp!!!
> 
> vicki - the meet was really good - think we're gonna do another one in a few weeks :D we ended up going straight to the food court and it was lovely as there was loads of room to eat :) we all had different things too :D didnt get home until 5ish LOL

That sounds great. How many people went?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god me too...but im trying not to get excited just yet

andi... i noticed it after about 1m or so x
????

thing is there doesnt seem to be hardly any colour and its sooo faint *


----------



## sjbno1

there was Sue and Ozzy (Snowball), Sarah & Alex (Tiggercats), Hayley & Harrison (Hayley90), Georgie and Jessica and Olivia (jessabella) :D so quite a few of us :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky: ive got 1 left ......thinkin tomorro doing an ic with fmu....then seeing what thats like...if its any darker at all maybe trying the frer x

wish the photo would work so i can ask opinions also make sure am not going crazy*


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> there was Sue and Ozzy (Snowball), Sarah & Alex (Tiggercats), Hayley & Harrison (Hayley90), Georgie and Jessica and Olivia (jessabella) :D so quite a few of us :D

I don't actually know anyone apart from you ladies on this thread. I need to go and mingle more methinks x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *vicky: ive got 1 left ......thinkin tomorro doing an ic with fmu....then seeing what thats like...if its any darker at all maybe trying the frer x
> 
> wish the photo would work so i can ask opinions also make sure am not going crazy*

That sounds like a good plan. You don't want to waste the FRER because they cost loads. You need to try and squeeze out another wee tonight lol and see if anything comes up again on an IC x


----------



## sjbno1

i know them through the GS and parenting journals :D 

oh kerri i am so logging on first thing :D


----------



## sjbno1

i know them through the GS and parenting journals :D 

oh kerri i am so logging on first thing :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

I know a few ladies from when I was pregnant. There's a few of us in my march mummies group. the difference between that group and this group is that group we solely just update with baby stuff. here we can just have a yarn about ANYTHING and I like it like that ;)

Kerri- I have some ic's and they are really annoying because there is always a faint positive straight away. VERY annoying!!!

Gonna go do my opk now, wish me luck!!! :dust:

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

double post :dohh:


----------



## Sambles

Good luck Andi :dust: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*good luck xx*


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> i know them through the GS and parenting journals :D
> 
> oh kerri i am so logging on first thing :D

Me too!! Even though I will be leaving for work about 9.30 :growlmad: I can check on my phone though x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive done another ....ive got a photo u want me to post it

am scared incase this is a hoax*


----------



## Sambles

Post it!! Post it!!! Post it!!!! Post it!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

done- still not quite positive yet. i hope I havnt missed my surge!!!

Kerri post post post!!!!! x


----------



## sjbno1

post the photo kerri!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Andi i heard OPKs work best in the evening? :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/newtest.jpg


*ok its faded ..... but here is what i saw and now i think someone is pissing me about cuz its faded away to basically nothing and seems im just getting evaps 


this is soo not fair!!!*


----------



## caleblake

OMG Im just home and cant deal with the excitement please post it kerri.

Hope everyone is well and have had a nice weekend. We had a great time.

Im not even going to attempt to catch up on what ive missed :rofl:

If anything exciting has happened fill me in

I know stefs not been too good, just been on her journal and think she needs support I thinking of her xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I *think* im seeing something Kerri I'm not sure. Fingers crossed its darker tomorrow!!!

I hope you had a good weekend Gash xx


----------



## Sambles

I can definitely see another line :happydance: x


----------



## sjbno1

its quite grainey so i'm not sure :wacko: is that the first test or second?


----------



## sjbno1

i think i can see something faint if i look at a certain angle!!! :D :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*its the second  its an evap im pretty certain as its lost all its pinkness 

  

nat: stefs having a crap time, feel for her so much xx*


----------



## caleblake

I can totally see another line :headspin: do you have a fr for tomorrow? 

I know Kerri I hope shes ok xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

sjbno1 said:


> Andi i heard OPKs work best in the evening? :shrug:

yea I know, i heard late afternoon/evening works best. i'm trying not to get too down over this neg test but its not working :( It's a wee bit lighter than the one i did last night. i really thought this was it but now I'm losing hope :cry:

x


----------



## Sambles

aww those nasty evaps are horrible :hugs: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

I really feel for Stef too, poor thing, can't be nice having all this pain and being in hospital. :cry: i really hope she gets better soon :hugs: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

sjbno1 said:


> its quite grainey so i'm not sure :wacko: is that the first test or second?

yea i do see a line but its more like a shadow? Still its something tho! Exciting :dance:


----------



## caleblake

kerri do you have any opk's? in the house? I got a darker line on my opk than my ic's xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i dont  


grrrrrrrrrr  

sorry for gettin you all excited *


----------



## sjbno1

Andi - i'd dtd anyway :D


----------



## caleblake

Awh my lines were darker on opks when I was pregnant the ic's never really got any darker for me. But your line that I see was so similar to how mine started, (dont want to get your hopes up) xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*fingers crossed ...... xxxx *


----------



## Sambles

I really hope you get 2 nice dark lines in the morning Kerri x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks vicky, i hope so too xx

you watching OBEM??*


----------



## sjbno1

fingers and toes crossed :D


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Thanks vicky, i hope so too xx
> 
> you watching OBEM??*

Yeah I am. I can feel their pain lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i am a crying wreck!!*


----------



## Stef

I can't settle tonight. I think I'd be treated better in Africa, 

They have totally disregarded that I'm bleeding and I've passed a small clot just because my scan this morning was ok. She didn't even do all the checks just measured baby and that's it. 

I'm gutted. I don't know why they won't call the ob/gyne team. My beat friends mum is staff nurse on the ward I was on before this shambles and my friend called tonight and her mum was with her. She is worried about the lack of care they are giving me and worried as to why they are not passing the info to the relevant teams. 

I'm a total mess I can't stop crying. :cry:

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe i wasnt watching it so i'm a bit behind - omg the forceps delivery looks awful though!


----------



## MiissMuffet

O stef :hugs: omgsh when did u start bleeding? I cant believe they are treating you like that! :cry: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef the way your being treated is ridiculous and i hope when you get out of there you complain!

i hope everything is ok for both you and baby and i think its a disgrace they wont send gyne to check u over!!!

if u need to talk xx am here x*


----------



## sjbno1

oh stef - can you demand to see someone because of the clot :hugs: its not fair to treat you like this :hugs:


----------



## Sambles

I know it's just amazing. I didn't realise how much force they used when using forceps. That midwife was pulling soooo hard x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> I know it's just amazing. I didn't realise how much force they used when using forceps. That midwife was pulling soooo hard x

*she was actually shaking she was pulling that hard.....i was like omg omg shes gonna squish the babies head!! horrible *


----------



## Sambles

Stef - that is so disgusting that they won't call the gynae team. Are you still in pain as well?x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> I know it's just amazing. I didn't realise how much force they used when using forceps. That midwife was pulling soooo hard x
> 
> *she was actually shaking she was pulling that hard.....i was like omg omg shes gonna squish the babies head!! horrible *Click to expand...

I thought that as well, I'm definitely saying no forceps in my birth plan unless absolutely necessary x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*me too!!! 100% deffo that was horrific to watch *


----------



## Sambles

I'm off to bed now ladies because I've got a full day at work tomorrow. I really hope that there's some good news from Stef and Kerri in the morning.


Nighty night xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lets hope so from both of us xx

nanite hun x*


----------



## sjbno1

night night vicki!

agreed - no forceps unless they really hate to! omg it looked horrific! not what i'm after lol 

stef - can you discharge yourself and go to the hospital near you?


----------



## MiissMuffet

night vicky! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Quick update .... In bed with af cramps  *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh Kerri :( :hugs:

Night night xxx


----------



## Stef

I hate it in here. :cry: 

Well I don't have bright red blood and clots after wiping now. It's just a redy/pink now. The nurses on here still aren't bothered but the fact it's not bright red any more is settling me. Still have crampy lower abdomen.

I still have the pain in my upper too. I can't wait for the night staff to finish and the day staff to start. The staff nurse who was on yesterday was quite nice despite everything else being shit. 

Kerri, I really hope she stays away :( 

Thanks every one for your kindwords. It's been so difficult. 

Xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Do you get another scan Stef? :hugs:

I just went to a aquafit class with my friend. Now I need a shower I stink of chlorine lol.

Update about my opks- Did another this afternoon and its dark like last nights one. Exciting xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well girls dont be getting excited 

14dpo - bfn with ic & frer ..... its not looking good

lying in bed lastnight i got cramps and 1 tiny spot of blood in pants (sorry tmi)

this is unusual for me i usually just get full flo af............. im hoping i have ovulated later than i thought and this is IB ...altho i think im cluthcing at straws lol

so i think af is gonna show later and im out  *


----------



## Sambles

Stef - I'm so shocked at how you've been treated, I can't imagine how awful you must be feeling. I really hope the day staff are more helpful and caring but you need to demand to be scanned again so that they can see the source of the bleeding xx

Andi - yay for the OPK, are you taking that one as being positive?

Kerri - hmm that is strange about af, I really hope it is IB

I'm working til 6.30 today but will try and catch up with you all later xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*very strange ..... 

well on the 31st jan i got cramping , backache and ewcm......i dtd that nite too as it felt like ov pains

so if that was me ov late then i would today be....8dpo 


argh this is stressful ...........tbh tho i am expecting af to show later today x*


----------



## Stef

No Andi I still havent been seen by an ob/gynae team yet. 

The nurses came to see me after handover from last nights staff and looked appauled when I said I hadn't been seen by any one. 

It's such a joke.

On the plus side I've been to the toilet again and seems to be getting lighter. Thank god. Though I'm still worried. I hate it when you can't feel baby cos there really is nonreleif as it if your baby is ok or not. At least if you can feel kicking etc it gives you some reassurance. 

Kerri. There's still some hope xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*andi: wooo for the opk!! .....i think u shud DTD

stef: mak sure when u complain its one hell of a complaint......what a disgrace and im soo happy for you to be gettin out of there today!! xx 

vicky: boo to work xx *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sorry kerri. i reckon it will happen soon for you though :hugs: and remember you're not out yet!!!

Vicky - no not taking it as positive yet. i am taking it as NEARLY positive lol. Once the line is darker than the control line then it will be. I'm losing faith that i might ov soon though, i'm thinking it'll be too late- i'm CD17 tomo and if I ov much later and I still have a 28 days cycle then eggy isnt going to stick again. even if we catch it :(

Stef- i'm glad the blood is lightening up hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

omgsh i HAD to share this- these were ovulation tests advertised on trademe (NZ site like ebay). i found the last paragraph particularly amusing pmsl :rofl:

_I bought alot of Ovulation test stick overseas when I pregaent , and now my baby is 1 yr and I dont need them any more. Would like to sale the rest.This auction is for one test stick only. 

They are been well kepted and very easy to use and very accurate. 

*Juts dip into the urine with th arrow side for 10 sec (dont go over the max line) and in 10 min the result will come out .1 line means you did not pass egg, 2 line means you have egg now and the darker the 2nd line the more eggs you are passin*g._

LOLOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO!!!!    

oh dear!! .....darker = more eggs your passing!!! lol someone doesnt know what they are talking about*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I know right!!!!! Funny funny :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*There would be multiple births everywhere!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

i know hehe. I emailed her and ahem, told her the "correct" way of doing it. haha I couldnt help myself. I felt so full of wisdom!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha!! brilliant..... lol thats really funny  hehe x*


----------



## Stef

I haven't been seen yet by my consultant. But I have been seen by a gynae consultant who said because it's lightening up and stopping they won't be scanning me. So I've no idea what's causing it or if baby is ok and I won't know until I have my scheduled nt scan on Monday. 

Andi thanks for posting about that. Hilarious!! 

Ive just had bloods done and providing these come back ok I can go home. When i asked how long that would be I was told, expect to be here for
Most of the day. 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Omgsh they should give you a scan! Not cool :(

I'm going to bed now but i hope that you will have gone home by the time I get up :hugs:

Nunight girls xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite andi: 

stef: ....lets hope the bloods come back ok and u can get outta there!! x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*arghhh am gonna get you all excited again......... 

ive just done another ic and theres that faint line again!!! 

1 word for this- ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Shey

I don't understand how to read ic's im so use to frer, ept, and clear blue and the store brand tests


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*am not thinking anything of it as i know ic's can give very false readings.....

we will wait and see, what will be will be i suppose x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## caleblake

Eeeekkk kerri go get a different test!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i did another and another line showed, surely i cant be that unlucky to get 2 evaps


ordered some FRER hoping the arive tmoro or thur xx

Really trying not to get excited tho*


----------



## caleblake

Argh its so exciting, I have no patience. I so hope this is it for you. Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha i bet your all fed up of my false hopes am giving you all 

sorry lol


well im hoping they get a bit darker tomorro and then the frer shud be here soon x*


----------



## Shey

Good luck. hope it is your :bfp:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou *


----------



## Shey

you're quite welcome


----------



## Callalin

Mummy2Tylerxx - I hope this is it for you!!! :hugs:

I'm patiently waiting for whatever! AF is due tomorrow and if she doesn't show, I'll be testing on Friday. I hate waiting!!! :) Today I feel really sick though. I know it couldn't have been anything I ate... and I'm getting hot flashes (not going through menopause either lol)


----------



## sjbno1

eek Kerri i logged in this morning but i was too early and i've only just managed to get online now :D grrr to evaps! any more sign of af? what CD are you and what is your normal Cycle?

I really hope this is your bfp! especially as AF hasnt appeared :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well ive just done another and theres still a hint of what looks like a line

i am starting to not believe that i can get 3 evaps in a row!!!


either that or i have serious line eye!!!

no signs of af x but today aint over yet x*


----------



## Callalin

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *
> 
> either that or i have serious line eye!!!
> 
> *

*

*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Morning!!!!

Kerri- are the lines darker today than yesterday?
I had 3 evaps in a row on frers once. I remember we were so excited we high fived :rofl: so thought it was it. But no, they were evaps. Evaps suck!!! Especially the pink ones- they say evaps arnt pink but yes they can be!! :dohh:

I reckon this is it for you though. how exciting :dance:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

any updates Kerri?

stef i see you lurking :hugs: hope your ok x

morning andi?


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi sarah! :hi: x


----------



## Stef

Yes I am thanks Sarah and im home too at last! Still in pain but id rather be in pain here than at that bloody shitty hospital.

Just watching OBEM :D

xx


----------



## sjbno1

awww watch OBEM on the sofa with some chocolate - hope you can get some sleep tonight :hugs: 

hows you today Andi?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Glad you are home now Stef. Have they given you anything for the pain? :hugs:

Sarah- I'm gooood thanks! :D Just having a coffee. Just gave Ella her antibiotics. I dont know how she can keep it in- I dabbed a little on my tounge (its a freakish thing i do with all her medicines i want to know what they taste like :dohh: :haha:) and omgsh it is soooo foul! like the flavour itself isnt bad its just that its so over powering strong! but she still took it so thats good :thumbs:

My best friend is coming over soon and then I've got PAFT (parents as first teachers) coming round at 2.30. They are a free organisation that come and visit every month or so and see where baby is at to do with milestones and develop and stuff and teach me things i can do with her. It's fun! Not everyone gets to do it though, just mums that are going through a mental health service. My friends want to know how they can do it I just tell them to plead insanity :rofl:

How r u?

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm still cackling over what that lady wrote in that ovulation test ad :rofl: hillarious!!!!!!!! Did you see that Sarah? it's worth a look. Made my day :haha:


----------



## Callalin

Ah damn, I think I feel the :witch: coming :( We'll see.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh Callalin i hope she stays away :hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## Callalin

Well, if not 3rd times a charm right? :thumbup:


----------



## esperanzamama

Hi everyone!! I am new to this entire online world of posts and threads, but I am really looking forward to starting up... as intimidating as it is:blush:

I have been married for 4 years, and have a beautiful son who is almost 2. I have PCOS, and I have issues ovulating. By 'Issues' I mean I have a better chance of winning the lottery, or fitting into size 6 jeans by next week- than ovulating. I am currently on my 3rd cycle of clomid, and I also take metformin. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Callalin

Welcome Esperanzamama :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

esperanzamama said:


> Hi everyone!! I am new to this entire online world of posts and threads, but I am really looking forward to starting up... as intimidating as it is:blush:
> 
> I have been married for 4 years, and have a beautiful son who is almost 2. I have PCOS, and I have issues ovulating. By 'Issues' I mean I have a better chance of winning the lottery, or fitting into size 6 jeans by next week- than ovulating. I am currently on my 3rd cycle of clomid, and I also take metformin. *fingers crossed*

welcome! :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*helooooo 

welcome Esperanzamama 

ive just got back from the local pub with my mate we went for some food and a natter, we ordered 1 portion of the nachos.....OMG could of fed everyone on this thread!! 

was yum tho!!

andi: hahahahaahha i loved that opk woman hahaah!

stef: so glad ur home, ps: omg for the forcep delivery on OBEM

updates are: done another test lol  same line still there x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ok im gonna post pics to show u all what i am seeing


please tell me am not going crazy!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

i just did an ic and got a faint positive too. stupid ics


----------



## MiissMuffet

can you see it? (sorry so big)

https://i53.tinypic.com/whguo0.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ok dont be looking for it jumping out at your face cuz its soooo faint 

here *
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/testx.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*and this is it inverted

am i crazy*

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/invert.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh booo well urs looks like mine so am guessing its not a real positive

gutted  

 *


----------



## MiissMuffet

think i see something hun!!! 

Can u see something on mine?


----------



## MiissMuffet

unless we are both preegies LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i really can see urs quite clearly x 

u sure ur not preggers x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

dont think so!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well its looking promising!!! and maybe the lines uve been getting on your opks have detected pregnancy....natalie did say that could happen

oh andi imagine if u are!! eeek!!! do another!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

gtg huni my best friends here. shes pouring me a coke. She says hi Kerri :hi: 

Talk later xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* heyy!!

ok hun speak later xx enjoy your day x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

jayde said she can see something slightly on your test too, espesh the inverted one xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Eeeeek!! 

am trying not to get excited yet lol x*


----------



## esperanzamama

how exciting- I can see both of your lines :) good luck!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*im glad others can see it and am not going loopy!!

my OH is like omg youve tested again!!! ......kez, stop its getting serious haha!!
oopsie *


----------



## sun

Hi All!! :wave: OMG I missed so much!!!
Just checked the last few pages and there seems to be a POAS-a-thon going on!! My specialty!! :haha: 
I see lines!!! xxx


----------



## sun

MM - Why don't you think yours is a real pos????


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey sun we missed you!!  


yay im glad u see them too!! x

how have u been x*


----------



## sun

I have been crazy busy, but everything is good! Bun is just eating dinner and taking his time (eating an apple) so I thought I would pop on and see what's up. 
Did I miss any big news???? 

Got here just in time for the POAS results though!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Kerri we need you to do a frer! Btw where are you ordering these tests from lol the frer I mean :) 

Andi - sorry I got talking to my friend on skype so couldn't get on here lol! That test advert is very funny I love that it's 1 stick haha and if only that was true about. Darker line means more eggs :rofl:

Welcome es (I'm sorry I'm on my iPhone and can't remember all the letters in your username :blush:) welcome to the thread and I hope your stay here is short!

Hi callalin - remember your not out till the witch arrives!!!

Sun hi Hun x


----------



## caleblake

just a quick hi and bye. Will be abloe to catch up better tomorrow.

Kerri Im pretty sure thats a line, its exactly what happened to me (*whispers I think this could be it)

Andi I can see the line on yours too.

Stef glad your out, please take care of yourself :hugs: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

sun said:


> MM - Why don't you think yours is a real pos????

coz im CD 17 and havnt ovd yet lol!!


----------



## sun

MiissMuffet said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> MM - Why don't you think yours is a real pos????
> 
> coz im CD 17 and havnt ovd yet lol!!Click to expand...

:haha: And you took a HPT?? Or maybe I missed something!! :haha:
I also OV late now - was a super early OVer before LO - now I seem to be the opposite! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:rofl: yes I did! kerri passed the testing bug onto me :dohh: i did another one to just make sure that 2nd line was a fluke. And guess what happened with the 2nd one...another faint line :dohh: :growlmad: at ic's


----------



## sun

That's crazy!! Maybe your cycles are completely weird and you actually OV on CD5 or something??!?! :thumbup: Or could it be a nasty evap?? :growlmad:
I understand the POAS addiction - I am getting my fix now though as I am doing my OPKs. :haha:

My cycles are still weird from getting AF back after LO. It took almost a year for AF to come back and I have OV on CD10 but the last few months it has been CD 17-20 :wacko: 
Also my cycle is only 25 days... Still hoping for that fluke BFP though!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well i took another ic and the line is still there but its still as light no darker, i also looked ay my ones from yesterday and theyre lines are there but basically gone 

i have no idea whats going on!!!!! no period tho 


arghhhH!!!!!
natalie how many dpo did ur tests start to get darker??*


----------



## Sambles

Just quickly popping on because I've got to leave for toddler group in an hour.

Kerri - I can still see something on your test. Surely they can't all be evaps?

Esperanzamama - welcome :wave: I have problems ovulating as well because of pcos (I last ovulated beginning of nov) Hope the clomid works this time :hugs:

Andi - fingers crossed that you get your +ve OPK today

Have a fab day everyone x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Well i took another ic and the line is still there but its still as light no darker, i also looked ay my ones from yesterday and theyre lines are there but basically gone
> 
> i have no idea whats going on!!!!! no period tho
> 
> 
> arghhhH!!!!!
> natalie how many dpo did ur tests start to get darker??*

ARRRRRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Kerri I feel stressed for you, WTF is happening?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*your guess is as good as mine  *


----------



## Sambles

What time do you reckon the frer will turn up?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*either today about 10ish or tomorro around 10ish x

arghh!!
if i ovulated late on the 31st then i am 9dpo today, if i ovulated on the 25th.....i am 15dpo x*


----------



## Sambles

So if you are 9dpo the slight bleeding and cramps the other night could have been IB?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*possible yeh , thats what i was thinking.....i was thinking of waiting till saturday before doing a FRER cuz then i will be 12dpo if i am 9 today , prob get a better result?? 

i will carry on with these IC's see if they get any darker over the next few days x*


----------



## Sambles

Yeah the thing is you don't want to waste the frer so waiting til Sat sounds good :thumbup: That's if you can wait that long to use it! Ha ha x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*exactly yer xx it will be hard but if i get the urge i will do a IC!!! lol xx*


----------



## Sambles

Lol we can give you moral support as well and tell you NOT to :test:

I'd best be off to go and get myself ready. Will be back on later xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yes!! 

me too hun i gotta take Tyler to nursery in 10min 

speak later x*


----------



## sjbno1

eeeek kerri!!! stupids ics for not getting darker and being generally annoying! 

do you use ovu sticks? if it possible that you could have had implant bleeding! if your cycle range from 25/30days then that is defo possible! 

will keep on checking in here lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i dont use ov sticks sarah no :/ so its a guessing game!!

lol al keep trying with the silly IC's and hopefully we will see some progress x

be back soon*


----------



## Stef

Morning girls. 

Still in pain this morning, the pain seems to intensify when ive eaten. I did tell them that in hospital too but heyho, suppose i might loose some weight if nothing else haha, its like a free gastric band or something cos i cant eat as much cos it hurts like hell. :rofl: I know I shouldnt laugh and make a joke of it because we dont know whats causing all the pain but if i dont i might cry. 

Today, im refusing to be a cripple in the house, were going DIY shopping, i want to get a curtain pole for Livs bedroom and look at paint schemes etc. I also want to look for red accessories for the living room. I cant wait for the dog to go so i can start getting my living room decorated. 

Whats every one elses plans for today?

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hello! :hi: 

Stef- sorry you're still not feeling much better! :(
have fun shopping! The decorating sounds exciting :dance:

Kerri- please don't stress too much about these ics huni. i know I did when i started using them. ALWAYS a positive. well 80% of the time. line always really faint and pink. At 1-2 mins. Can see it without having to tilt or anything. It's so stressful :( I really hope this is it for you!!! i really do! but you're right, maybe you ovd later than you thought!

My friend bought a whole heap of ics and she found out she was pregnant b4 she got them. she just dropped me off 10 today. Got a message from her saying they in my mailbox. How lovely! (and dangerous coz now i will just test test and test :dohh:) I only ever talk to her on facebook. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef: not upto much today hunny, was plannin on taking tyler and the dog for a nice walk this afternoon but judging by the weather that wont be happning!! 
enjoy your DIY shopping....take it easy x lol xx

andi: grrr to these shitty IC's theyre pissing me off lol, altho am not gonna stress myself cuz i hate being stressed x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

where di u buy the ics from?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ebay x every one i have used has been neg apart from the last 2days this is what i dont understand 


im not keeping my hopes up as i know what evaps are like .....but its just strange x*


----------



## caleblake

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Well i took another ic and the line is still there but its still as light no darker, i also looked ay my ones from yesterday and theyre lines are there but basically gone
> 
> i have no idea whats going on!!!!! no period tho
> 
> 
> arghhhH!!!!!
> natalie how many dpo did ur tests start to get darker??*

Hey hunni, My ic tests didnt get darker, they are sh*t 

I used them and was getting the same lines as you, used them for about 5 days and then bought morrisons own which showed a line, then bought a cbd which came up pregnant 1-2 weeks. I was 8dpo when I started to get the lines on the ic's, I also got a negative on a fr in that time too xxx


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies :hi:

andi that was nice of your friend

stef have fun shopping sorry your still feeling rubbish :hugs:

kerri i hope you get your answer asap xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

night night xx


----------



## caleblake

night night andi xxx


----------



## Callalin

Well it's finally here. AF due today. Woke up this morning extremely sick to my stomach. Trying to find something around the house to help, not much here. Have to drag myself into work this morning. I did a test yesterday and it was BFN, but I should be only 9 dpo so it still is probably still too early. I keep getting cramps like AF is coming any time, then my whole entire lower belly starts to tighten, just like it did with my daughter. So tired too. Can't get much sleep at night. Now all I can do is sit and wait :coffee: it could be anything at this point!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooh callalin ...fingers crossed

ooo i hope that all of us are gonna get bfps soon!!!


----------



## Callalin

Me Too :)

On a side note, I tried to record the first episode of the American OBEM and it didn't record. Stupid recorder. Now I have to try to go find it online somewhere.


----------



## Sambles

Callalin said:


> Me Too :)
> 
> On a side note, I tried to record the first episode of the American OBEM and it didn't record. Stupid recorder. Now I have to try to go find it online somewhere.

Grrr I hate it when that happens. I didn't know they were doing an American OBEM. I hope it's as good as the British one for you :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all done a opk today got a line but not as dark yet x x x x


----------



## Sambles

caz & bob said:



> :hi: girls how are u all done a opk today got a line but not as dark yet x x x x

Ooh I hope you get a positive one in the next few days x


----------



## sun

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are u all done a opk today got a line but not as dark yet x x x x

Yay!! :thumbup: Still waiting on my OPK line!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*tonites test : 
what do u think???*
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/phototest.jpg


----------



## Sambles

I think it looks darker than the previous ones :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

yes that line is good hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG!!

Am scared ......im scared its a horrible evap!!*


----------



## Sambles

Does it look darker to you?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*It does tbh x but am trying to not get excited lol x*


----------



## Sambles

Well I will get excited for you then

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

xx


----------



## sun

:dance::dance: THAT LOOKS LIKE A LINE TO ME!!!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## Sambles

I keep looking at it and can see it really clearly, even without squinting or tilting the screen x


----------



## sun

Agreed - the line is clear. Also it looks pink and not that nasty grey evap colour!!!!! WOO!!!


----------



## sjbno1

omg I can so see a line on that test!!!! frer frer :D


----------



## Stef

*haha well if your not getting excited I am*

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## sjbno1

haha wss ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^66


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahaah!!! 


am scared to get excited!! i feel so normal lol 
the only symptoms i have now are : backache, spots and tiredness .......apart from that am all good, bbs fine etc *


----------



## sjbno1

did the frer's arrive? i think you should do one of them :D put us all out of our excitable'ness haha


----------



## Stef

My bbs wernt sore at first either!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

mine never went sore :D


----------



## Sambles

Do another one! Do another one! Do another one! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*the FRER's didnt come  

fingers crossed tomorro! if its neg I'll cry a river!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:
 

> Do another one! Do another one! Do another one! x

*hahahaha i totally dont need to pee!! lol *


----------



## Stef

The suspense is killing me.

xx


----------



## sun

Should you go out and purchase a FRER asap???? xxx

Edit: Answer: YES!!!


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Should you go out and purchase a FRER asap???? xxx

:rofl: I love the way you put that Sun x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> The suspense is killing me.
> 
> xx

Me too!!! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHAHA!!! u lot!!

i cant get FRER tonite the shops are miles away!!  

tomorrow!!!*


----------



## Stef

Nooooo! Tonight!

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! lol *


----------



## sjbno1

go go go :D 

sun haha


----------



## sun

How will we sleep if you don't go?? :haha:


----------



## Sambles

How many miles away?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lots and lots and lots of miles away!! hahah x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sun: erm erm erm im not sure haha!! it will give u all something to look forward too *


----------



## Callalin

I would test tonight but I tested last night. I'm only about 10 dpo so probably no point. I was scheduled to test on Friday.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*callalin: TEST TONITE!!! *


----------



## Callalin

and Mummy2Tylerxx, you need to post one more time, I hate seeing you at 999 posts :)


----------



## Callalin

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *callalin: TEST TONITE!!! *

:rofl: with the way I have been feeling today I probably should. I want to get FMU though. With my 1st, I didn't show a line until a full week after AF was due.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ooooo im in the 1000's! x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i think my night wee works better than FMU my FMU test was alot lighter than tonites 

go on try one!! *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssseeeeeeeeeee

you never kno u may get lucky!!*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *lots and lots and lots of miles away!! hahah x*

That seems strange to me because we have three 24 supermarkets within about 5 - 10 miles of where I live. 

Grrr to you living in such a remote area :haha: x


----------



## Callalin

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *i think my night wee works better than FMU my FMU test was alot lighter than tonites
> 
> go on try one!! *

I'll make sure to get a bunch. Even though EPT is a blue test, it has always showed up first for me in the past. I'll get those and some FR


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha ano!!!*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssseeeeeeeeeee
> 
> you never kno u may get lucky!!*

Are you trying to bully Callalin just to take the pressure of you lol? x


----------



## sjbno1

callalin go and test too :D :D and kerri send your OH out to get you some :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha noo lol i wouldnt do a thing like that! haah*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah.....ive tried ....
the frers shud be here tomorro*


----------



## wantingagirl

Kerri Walk!!! :haha: just kidding


----------



## sun

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *haha noo lol i wouldnt do a thing like that! haah*

Really?? I'm always sending OH out to get stuff!!! 
Hint: They are more likely to do it if you refer to errands as "missions" :rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

Welcome esperanzamama and good luck for this cycle!! Wow I would love to be in size 6 jeans :haha:

Stef sorry you have had such a hard time, doesnt give me much faith when I get pregnant again. Hope your ok 

:hi: to everyone else hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sun said:


> Mummy2Tylerxx said:
> 
> 
> *haha noo lol i wouldnt do a thing like that! haah*
> 
> Really?? I'm always sending OH out to get stuff!!!
> Hint: They are more likely to do it if you refer to errands as "missions" :rofl:Click to expand...

*
hahahahahaha!!! if it was nearer he wud x

if i walked the FRERS wud be at my house before me!! lol*


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Mummy2Tylerxx said:
> 
> 
> *haha noo lol i wouldnt do a thing like that! haah*
> 
> Really?? I'm always sending OH out to get stuff!!!
> Hint: They are more likely to do it if you refer to errands as "missions" :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: So true!


----------



## sjbno1

lol i think he needs to complete a little mission ;) stupid RM! why are they not there yet!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno yer am hoping its tomorrow!! x   to royal mail*


----------



## Sambles

I'm at work tomorrow so I won't find out the result til the evening :sulk:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh noo can u not sneak on, on your phone 

they may not even arrive tomorrow xx*


----------



## Sambles

Well I will check on my break but the signal at work is rubbish so sometimes I can't online. Unless I run upstairs and out to the top car park, I will probably get good signal there :thumbup: x


----------



## sjbno1

vicki send me your mobile if you want and i'll text you haha :D


----------



## sjbno1

and lol you should get a good signal up there - although i always get rained on whenever i go to that carpark lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahahhaah ur all crazy lol hehe!! 
god am gonna feel like a right tit tomorro if its neg and i got u all excited again for nothing 
altho u will know if its neg you will hear me crying where u live!!

my postman doesnt arrive till 10ish anyway x*


----------



## Stef

Wantingagirl (sorry ive forgotten your name :blush:) - Thank you, certainly having a rough ride but ill live on through.

Kerri I told you ages ago to send him out. Grrrrr! Haha! :haha:

Callalin - ahem. TEST!

Ekkkk!

about time there was some good news after my shitty depressing posts!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

i'm so logging on throughout the morning haha

right i'm gonna log off in a min as i need to shower still - oops lazy ass me


----------



## MiissMuffet

Morning!!! :hi:

I just caught up on everything.

Callalin- :test: !!!

Kerri- that line is darker :dance:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

NEVER do an opk and a hpt at the same time. Looked at the wrong one and saw 2 lines. eeeeek heart when booom and then i was like oh yea thats right that ones the opk :dohh:


----------



## caleblake

Lol andi, hope your over the shock. Kerri I can see that line, lady by any means your up the duff :haha: hope everyone is well this evening.I just logged on my phone so its a hi and bye as its sooooo slow and taken me forever to get through the last few pages. Xxx


----------



## esperanzamama

wantingagirl said:


> Welcome esperanzamama and good luck for this cycle!! Wow I would love to be in size 6 jeans :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA that makes two of us...16 is a little more realistic for me:cry:


----------



## Callalin

And the results are in....

Left work, went to the grocery, got a deal on 2 boxes of tests, 6 total. Took them home, did my thing and.....

:bfn: knew it was too soon, but I took one for the team. Now everyone can be satisfied that someone tested :rofl: I'll test again on Friday. :winkwink:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Booooo callalin for the bfn, let's hope that it's just too soon and ur bfp isn't too far away.*


----------



## MiissMuffet

evening! :hi:

Just going to feed Ella b4 I put her to bed :) xx


----------



## Stef

Oh no callalin. :( good luck testing Friday. Hope you get a bfp!! 

And.... Week 12 :happydance:

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Happy 12 weeks Stef!!!! :dance: x


----------



## sjbno1

Happy 12weeks Stef x

Morning All :wave: Evening Andi :wave:

so we managed to dtd last night :) haha now i need to pursuade him that we need to dtd tomorrow night too haha


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm sure he wont need much persuasion Sarah ;)


----------



## sjbno1

thats the thing though andi, he hates doing things just because, so last night it was hard work to get him in the mood which then annoys me a bit as i think well you want a baby too! put some effort in!

i'm gonna have to bring out the big guns me thinks lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAPPY 12 Weeks Stef xx  

sarah get the saucy underwear on!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Whats the time Kerri? 10am yet???


----------



## sjbno1

haha Andi 8.34am!!! so not 10.00 lol when its 10 i'm gonna log in on my phone!!!

haha Kerri thats the plan ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*its 8.35am  ive done an IC and its like yesterdays x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*did u manage to get any nice stuff in town the other day when u went x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

sometimes its like that here too Sarah. 

can we see a pic of this mornings one Kerri? How long after you do them is the line coming up? x


----------



## sjbno1

erm i actually popped into Asda in the end and only managed to get these as they were a complete bargain :blush:

https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...leep-t-s/red-chemise/GEM60863,default,pd.html 

I bought a pink one and a red one - i'm hoping to go shopping on friday so think i'll try and get something then haha

ohhh kerri i really think this must be your BFP as i cant see you would get that many evaps!!!! :D

Andi - glads it not only here! lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*al post a pic 2 sec, the line comes up almost imediatly after the control line x then gets darker x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sarah that link wouldnt work for me :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/testtoday.jpg

*lastnites was evening wee lol

this one is FMU .....i prefer evening wee tbh lol*


----------



## Sambles

Good morning/evening,

I was so annoyed last night because my internet crashed and I couldn't get back on at all.

Can't wait to see the pic of this morning's test Kerri!

Sarah - I'll PM you my mobile number so you can text me when/if Kerri does a frer :thumbup::thumbup:

Andi - any developments with the OPK?

xx


----------



## Sambles

I can still see it :happydance: So does that mean you will do the frer in the evening?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning vicky 

sarah: wit wooo!!!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> I can still see it :happydance: So does that mean you will do the frer in the evening?x

*If they arrive today then i may wait till evening yer, that way u will be home from work to my dear hahahah!*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> I can still see it :happydance: So does that mean you will do the frer in the evening?x
> 
> *If they arrive today then i may wait till evening yer, that way u will be home from work to my dear hahahah!*Click to expand...

He he he!! That's what I was hoping for xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Noo kerri, i'm waiting up for this :coffee: How many are you getting in the post? if its more than one should do one when u get them and do another at night!! 

Opks have started going lighter. I'm about to go do one now.


----------



## sjbno1

Kerri no you need to test this morning with a frer lol no more weeing until they arrive haha I can so see that line :dance:

Haha kerri £3.50 didn't think it'd hurt lol ;) 

Oh that's rubbish andi :( they just some silky nighties haha the things we do ;)


----------



## wantingagirl

Stef it sounded awful, has the bleeding stopped yet? Which hospital was it? My names Shona hun
Yay hun happy 12 weeks!!! Did you say your scan is Monday?

Sarah Im with you with logging on all morning. Why do men do that hun, mine was the same. Its like
we have to do it on command too what makes them so different. Im lucky when ttc that hubby has 
quite a high sex drive and now wants to do stuff all the time altho when we have finished ttc I 
dont know how I will cope then :haha:

Missmuffet - Its Andi isnt it? Im trying to remember everyones name

Esper - Whats your name? I cant write your long username all the time :rofl: I dont think I 
will ever fit into my sized 12's again oh well thats life huh. After I have had another baby 
im gonnA get back into Taebo and healthy eating dieting I figure im gonna get fat again anyway 
well thats what im telling myself lol

Aww Callalin so sorry for your BFN. Im 11 dpo and stopped the urge to test yet apart from the fact 
that hubby will kill me if I do. *sigh* I have til Sunday til test. How many DPO are you hun?

noooooo kerri you have to test this morning!!! hahahaha

xxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Kerri its 9.15 oooooooh


----------



## MiissMuffet

the pressure's on kerri :test: 

Now i'm looking at my wee book i stuck all my opks in. the one i just did is very faint. i'm thinking that quite possibly the dark one the other day was the positive. They built up to it and then went back light again after it. if that was my positive then yesterday wouldve been ov day that would leave me at 1dpo today. What do you reckon? i might have just missed my surge by a few hours. we didnt dtd yesterday tho :cry: we did the two days before but i got up straight away :blush: :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

shona yeap im Andi :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

wantingagirl said:


> Kerri its 9.15 oooooooh

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*andi: you should still have a chance as  can live for a long time up there lol plus....even if u got up right away it doesnt really matter as it only takes them around 8sec to get to where they need to be (thats what i heard so dont quote me on that) but am pretty sure its a very short time anyway x so fingers crossed*


----------



## MiissMuffet

do u reckon I should count that as my positive? I'm so confuzzled :wacko:

:haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*If they are gettin lighter then yer i wud say that was your positive x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

come to think of it i remember having ewcm, its starting to thin out today (tmi).

Should i change my ticker?? Should i? Should I? :spermy:

Bit gutted though as we only managed to do it 2ce. normally we would like 6 times! :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Go on be a rebel, change your ticker!!! lol 

twice is still good hun at the end of the day it only takes 1 

and u never know, ur line was fairly dark maybe ur producing more eggs!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHH *


----------



## MiissMuffet

:rofl: that literally made me LOL!!!! How funny! 

Do you reckon bd-ing tonight at 1 dpo we could still catch the eggy?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*the best days to DTD are the 2days before ov and actual ov itself, but we did it the day after just be be sure so .....u cud have a go, give yourself more chances, the egg lasts for upto 48hrs after ov x*


----------



## sjbno1

Any sign of the postman yet kerri lol

Did you dtd two days before and on ovu? I'm planning to dtd on cd13 and I think I ovu on cd15 so planning on dtd then :) wish oh would co-operate more though lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

we did it 2 days b4 ov but not on ov day x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no sign yet grr, altho he shud be here soon....they better bloody arrive!!!

we DTD 20th, 22nd, 23rd, 24th, 25th (ov), 26th and then again on the 31st as i thought i was ovulating then as i had ewcm and cramps, 

am so unsure of when i ovulated, my regular cycles make me think 25th but my ewcm and cramps and also the spotting the other naite that wud of been 7dpo makes me think 31st *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i am also super super tired today yawwwwwn 

think that may have something to do with the fact at 3oclock i was like "PING" WIDE AWAKE!!! & then Tyler woke at 5.50 cuz he needed a wee!!..........wonderful!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

That was good of him waking upfor a wee!!! :D

Oh i hope they arrive!!! I'm staing up late lol.

I'm not allowed to eat anymore till after i get blood tests tomorrow as they are fasting tests :growlmad:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hes been fab when it came to toilet training, i never bothered with a potty as he liked to wear it as a hat (empty of course hah)
so we bought a training stool and seat for the toilet and he went straight on there, he took to it fab as he thought he was a big boy using the big toilet like mummy and daddy  
hes been out of nappies now day & night for months and hes had abour 4 accidents all daytime, hes never wet the bed (touch wood) in total x so proud of how well he took to it x*


----------



## caleblake

morning, oooooooooooooooo kerri hope thats postie come soon xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ano hes taking his time!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

there yet? there yet? :headspin:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*not yet, i aint even seen him, he cant be far away *


----------



## caleblake

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk im logging off but will log back on when you get your tests through xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hes here!!!*


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: ok so im staying on xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*omg theyre not here!!!! 

No goddam way!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooo r they there???????


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh ffs :cry:

:hissy:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*gutted!!! WHERE THE HELL ARE THEY!!! 
  *


----------



## MiissMuffet

That SUX!!!!! :growlmad: :hugs:

How many should be coming?
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*2 

Raging!!!!!!*


----------



## caleblake

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Awh wish you lived near me ive got a cbd and a morrisons own brand here xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Boo for me not being able to drive or i wudda gone and got some, i actually cant believe they didnt come today i ordered them on monday!!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thats bs!!!! :gun: :grr:

Right I should go to bed now. got to be up early to go and get these bloods. i comand you all to stop talking now! coz i had 6 pages to catch up on this morning :rofl: 

I've got Ella in a cloth nappy over night tonight. We had a good day with them all day so I added some extra bamboo in so hopefully we have no leaks when she wakes up!!!

Night night :hugs:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite xx *


----------



## caleblake

nite nite andi, sweet dreams 

kerri can you not go on a bus? :rofl: do you not have a wee local chemist?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*natalie the bus is a deffo NO NO!! haha hate buses plus thers like 1 a day here!

i have a chemist in the next village so when my mum gets home i might ask her to nip me down there, dont know if they sell FRER but theyre sure to at least sell some sort of test. *


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooo i hope I wake up to some "positive" news :haha:

night xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

double post :dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

eagerly checking Kerri hun xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well its gonna be tomorrow now  my OH couldnt get outta work to go get me one and my mum was out this afternoon

   i just want to know for sure!!*


----------



## Sambles

Aww Kerri how frustrating for you hun x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno its driving me mad lol!!! 

im hoping they come tomorrow!! 
if they dont then al scream  .....they should do though x*


----------



## sjbno1

Oh no we have to wait!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* unfortuantly yep! 

grrrr on th plus side tho i have 19 IC's to use up!!*


----------



## Sambles

Have you done an IC this evening?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer do u want me to post a photo x*


----------



## Sambles

Is the pope a catholic? x:haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha ok 2 sec while i upload it to comp x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey Kerri....

Was hoping to come on and see a definitive positive, stupid post.Shall be back on tomorrow. Hopefully you will have an answer, must be going insane!!!

I had 1st FS appt today, they changed the date, just have to go for loads of blood tests (progesterone, others and a recurrent miscarriage one!) Sean has his SA booked for next Thursday....eeeek! So things are moving on which is good! 

Just thought I would pop in and say hi, haven't completely caught up with you chatter boxes yet....


----------



## MrsLQ

ooooh pictures yes please!!!


----------



## Sambles

Hi MrsLQ, I'm glad things are moving forward for you. When's your next appointment?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/aft10211.jpg

*
here we go x*


----------



## Sambles

Woohoo it's still there :happydance: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cherie: Its driving me insane!! lol am pretty sure that it would be cruel for me to be gettin this many evaps!! 

ooo hope the FS apps continue to go well!! x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Woohoo it's still there :happydance: x

*i swear i have a little book with them in and theyre deffo getting darker! lol x
if this is not my bfp theres gonna be some serious complaints going to the person who sold me these tests lol!!*


----------



## MrsLQ

how late are you know honey?


----------



## Sambles

I don't think they're evaps because they're pink so it MUST be a :bfp: x


----------



## Callalin

Well, this may be my final posts here for a while. After years of work, I thought I was ready for this pregnancy. As of 3:00 this morning, I was convinced I was pregnant. By 8:00 I not only found out that I wasn't, but I found out at the emergency room during a full blown emetophobic induced panic attack.

Obviously I am not in the slightest emotionally prepared fo this, so we are going to hold off for a little bit longer. It might even have to come to adoption if we still want two. We will have to see.

For now I am no longer TTC and, as you across the pond would say, completely gutted :cry::cry:

I have many doctors appointments to follow up on in the near future.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*2days late according to my usual cycles x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Callalin, omg hun  ..........so so so sorry to hear that!! xx we will miss you! *


----------



## MrsLQ

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Callalin, omg hun  ..........so so so sorry to hear that!! xx we will miss you! *

Agree with Kerri honey, but you have to do what is right for you and your family!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Sambles

Aww Callalin so sorry to hear this. I hope you manage to sort everything out and remember to look after yourself x


----------



## MrsLQ

I am so excited fro you Kerri!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MrsLQ said:


> I am so excited fro you Kerri!!!

*Thankyou!!!!  
its kinda hard to not get excited at the mo....altho i am trying not to keep my hopes up untill i see it confirmed on a better test x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

morning! :hi:

Kerri- you're up the duff.

callalin- I'm so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Stef

Callalin, sorry to hear your leaving us, you will be missed and I wish you every ounce of luck for the future and what ever that may hold for you. Take care of yourself and if you ever find yourself back here then us girls will be right here too. 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

callalin i'm so sorry your leaving us :cry: can you just pop in everynow and then and let us know how your going :hugs: xxx

Kerri - omg omg i see that line! as clear as anything! i'm not even gonna think about the frer anymore - you are sooooo preggola!!!! eeeeek congrats hun xxx

I want to be bump buddies too :hugs: haha i'm thinking i should jump on Sam tonight but not sure he'll appreciate that LOL


----------



## Sambles

Hi Carrie and Andi :wave: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou sarah & andi, 

Its starting to look that way i must admit   eeeeeeeeekkkk!!!

but.........i want it backed up by a decent test before i fully believe x 
i swear that postman best bring my tests tomorrow!!*


----------



## sjbno1

lol kerri - i think the amount of tests you've done we can rule out evaps lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I really am starting to think that too xx *


----------



## sjbno1

i'm so excited for you!!! :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou sarah, im excited too  ....nervous and a little scared too but mostly excited!! xx*


----------



## Sambles

Kerri the tests had better turn up tomorrow or we will all go crazy :haha: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god tell me about it!! lol x*


----------



## sjbno1

haha at least your not on your own going bonkers we all are too :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thats true lol glad u found this thread   *


----------



## sjbno1

haha right vicki/andi we need to get those bfps too!!! :D


----------



## Sambles

Hmm I think it might be quite a while for me but I will just stalk all of your pregnancy journals x


----------



## sjbno1

you never know vicki!!! 

how are things with you hun x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well ive just got my OH to poas haah thanks to stefs great idea.........it was crystal white, i did another too and theres my lovely pink line
so at least only one of us is expecting!!

 *


----------



## sjbno1

woop woop woop
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## caleblake

Kerri eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk im so esxcited your joining me in october, I was the same had to see the actual words pregnant on a cbd before I believed it.

Callalin so sorry to hear your leaving us and I wish you loads of luck in your future xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oo yer you will have an october baby too!! haha awsome 

omg if then frer's show up pos tomorro then i am buying a cb digi at the weekend x*


----------



## sjbno1

lol i loved using the digi but got pissed when the battery died LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah ive just seen ur ticker........one of you most fertile days

get sexing!!!

 +  +  +  =  =  =  *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Exciting Kerri! :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*am off to bed in 5, well actually im in bed now but am gonna get some sleep so nanite hun x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Night hun! See you tonight :hi: Well actually it'll be your morning. O i so hope you get you tests in the morow xxx


----------



## Callalin

Thanks girls! I will stop in from time to time to write in my journal. We're going to see some doctors and find out why this anxiety hits with hormone fluxuations. After we get that under control we'll try again. We're looking at 6 months.

Good luck to everyone and I'll be back to chat.


----------



## sjbno1

Good luck callalin! 

Evening Andi :wave:

Kerri - haha love your icons! We didn't dtd last night I'm hoping to do that tonight lol and then see I can persuade oh that we need to dtd on cd14 & cd15 lol I doubt I can but sill dtd tonight and cd15 :) for sure lol 

Hope the frer show up today :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Sarah! :hi:

how r u?

It's 8.40 Fri night, this is my way of partying :rofl:

xx


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies... 

Hoping for a better day today! 

Any one got any plans? It's my mams birthday today. I was going to drive through and see her but might not happen with my arm. 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Edit- i just read your journal. you havnt been having a good time have you :cry: :hugs: x


----------



## sjbno1

Evening andi you party goer you ;) it's 8.18 Friday morning :) so no work for me but we do have baby group at 10ish then the joy of food shopping :) I'm so disorganised I need to arrange a baby sitter for tomorrow night and book a restaurant lol 

Stef - I saw in your journal about your arm :( hopefully it'll feel better sooner rather than later! I'd write a complaint about how you've been treated xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hi girls!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sarah- i hope you have fun at the baby group! 

Hi Kerri :hi:

I'm going to go make some star shape cucakes :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i love cupcakes andi......photograph them for us  

well another ic done thismorning and hello pretty lines  *


----------



## MiissMuffet

darker? :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*only a tiny bit darker, looks the same untill i put it against the others *


----------



## sjbno1

oh yay :D how exciting kerri! have you told anyone yet?

ohhh yummy Andi :D 

girls i'm not sure i'm ovu'ing this month :shrug: i have no signs at all and i'm on CD13 - I mean i guess that could all change in the next couple of days! my cbfm is being a arse - i POAS on a stick and the little window stays white on some tests and goes blue on others! on the white window tests i cant see any lines which are the lead up to ovu but on the blue ones i did see the lines :shrug: dont know if i have some dud tests or what! i have found to ovu sticks that i might use tonight and tomorrow? and see what happens! grrrr so frustrating! any clues? also i have no ewcm :shrug: :wacko: sorry for a essay there - i'm googling like a crazy women :blush: lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

omg Kerri instead of telling us that the frear gave u a bfp, when u do it can u record it so then we can watch that pretty line come up!! eeeeek go on I'm so excited!!! :dance: xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol andi


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*andi: Lol am photograph it for you all cuz i dont think u can add videos on here, plus i dont know how to upload a video to my comp and then get it on here *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah: ive only told you lot, my family knows that i am getting darker lines on my tests. 
Apart from bnb girls & family......... i have a select group of people that i will be telling as i dont wana tell many people till after the 12week scan.*


----------



## Sambles

Not long til the postman arrives Kerri :happydance: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning vicky  ....arggghh i kno!! He BETTER have them this time!!!*


----------



## Sambles

So if he has got them when are you going to use it? This morning or this evening? Or both?! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*evening works better for me but i dont think am gonna be able to wait!!! 

i may do one thismorning and one this evening lol then depending on the outcome, i will buy a CBDIGI tomorrow x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

LOL I knew it was a long shot but worth a try ay ;)

How much longer now? Just over an hour?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer just over an hour id say xx .....eeeek depends which postman it is, could be sooner x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

:coffee:

cupcakes are in the oven. I had no eggs or milk so fingers cross they turn out :haha: i made a ballsup tho, i put in a wrong combonation im not sure what i did wrong i think it was the baking powder coz it all fizzed up, perhaps i put baking soda in by accident so i had to tip out the mixture and try again :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* will they work with no eggs! ......lol we will soon see i suppose hehe x

my cakes never stay a nice shape....they always end up lopsided!! lol*


----------



## sjbno1

Haha my last batch ended up tasting nasty lol bad times!!


----------



## Sambles

Andi all this talking about cupcakes is making me really hungry even though I only had my breakfast an hour ago!x


----------



## MiissMuffet

:rofl:


----------



## Stef

Awwww Kerri not long til Tyler's birthday!!! 

What you got him? 

I've decieded that Olivia will be having an arranged marriage to Tyler. :rofl: 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Just found out that my OH has got the operation on his back next thurs so if I don't ov in the next few days I will definitely be out for a month or so :growlmad: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh no! Hope you get your bfp b4 then!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno bless him, well so far ive got him a paintset, and hes also asked for some new cars (like he hasnt got enough) and he loves roary the racing car so we will prob get some roary stuff too.
Hes going to the zoo on the saturday and then on his actual birthday were just gonna have cake etc  ....was gonna do another party but am gonna wait till next year as he had 1 last year so thought it would be nice to do something different this time! 



haha yes lets arrange that hehe   i hope they get on when they meet lol x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Just found out that my OH has got the operation on his back next thurs so if I don't ov in the next few days I will definitely be out for a month or so :growlmad: x

*Nooooo fingers crossed you ovulate asap!!! ...come on vicky's ovaries....do ur job and make her preggers!!! xx *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Can me and Ella come to Tyler's for cake please?

O now wouldnt that be cool if we all lived close and could have a little get together with cucakes and tea. I just pulled cupcakes out of the oven I would invite you all over for some if i could :haha:


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Just found out that my OH has got the operation on his back next thurs so if I don't ov in the next few days I will definitely be out for a month or so :growlmad: x

I so hope you ov before he goes in. You using opks? I hope he makes a quick recovery so that you can get back on with ttc if you don't ov soon. Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*girls : 





Theyre here!!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

woooooo!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Shall i go do one x*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *girls :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theyre here!!!!*

Yipppppeeeee!!!! Do it NOW!!!! xx


----------



## Stef

Oh bless him. We have done Olivia a party for the last 2 years and have decided not to this year which is why we ate going to go to centre parcs in December instead when it's all done up like a winter wonderland. I hope they get on too. 

Im sure they will. :D 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yes! eeeek!!! :test:


----------



## caleblake

oooooooooooooooo can I come to oliva and tylers wedding :rofl: I love weddings

Kerri Im eagerly waiting your postman. xxx

morning everyone hope your all well today. thats me had ms 2 days in a row.......yuck, but im happy as it means things are going well xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaah wont be long xx get ready 

god there better be lines *


----------



## MiissMuffet

go pee already LOL


----------



## Stef

Hello Nat! 

Boo to ms, it sucks. :( 

How was your weekend away? 

XX


----------



## caleblake

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh pee faster xxx


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh pee faster xxx

:rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

i keep refreshing the page :haha:

These cupcakes are goooood


----------



## Sambles

Why are we waiting ........


----------



## caleblake

hey stef :hi:

I had a great weekend, was nice to stay in a hotel and not worry about cooking or makiing beds etc.

How are you feeling hunny? xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

prob coz she is too excited to type :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

............. pssssst Kerri!


----------



## Stef

Lol I love that too about being away you can be lazy. Glad you had a lovely weekend. I wish mine had gone to plan. 

I'm ok, I'm in pain as to be expected but generally I'm alright. I'm looking forward to my scan on monday. Can't wait to see bubs again.

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

that would be lovely to be away and not have to worry about chores and stuff!! :haha:


----------



## caleblake

do you think shes collapsed with shock? xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

perhaps haha. waiting, waiting lol


----------



## caleblake

yeah it was nice, stef sorry your still feeling rubbish, glad the scan day is nearly here for you cant wait to see a piccy xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea Stef that is so exciting about the scan! bet you cant wait!! :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well i think ive got my *

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/testx-1.jpg


----------



## MiissMuffet

omgsh!!! HUGE congrats!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sambles

YAyyyyyy!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



*sorry i kept u all waiting the computer wouldnt load*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!

OMG!*


----------



## Sambles

You just like to keep us in suspense lol!! That second line is soooo clear xx


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!
> 
> OMG!*

Do you actually believe it now?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I do!!    *


----------



## MiissMuffet

How u gonna tell OH? have u told Tyler? :)


----------



## Sambles

You have to start a preggo journal :thumbup: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh knows already but u will show him later to confirm


ive asked tyler if he wants to be a big brother , 1st time he said "Oh yes mummy" 

today he said " erm no" 
whoopsie!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> You have to start a preggo journal :thumbup: x

*omg ikno haha i will do that tonite ....that will be my job for tonite x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Oh knows already but u will show him later to confirm
> 
> 
> ive asked tyler if he wants to be a big brother , 1st time he said "Oh yes mummy"
> 
> today he said " erm no"
> whoopsie!*

cute! lol


----------



## caleblake

in floods of tears :sad2: Im soooooooooooooooooooo happy for you, huge congratulations hunny and yeah your joining me in october :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sambles

So have you worked out your EDD?x


----------



## MiissMuffet

I wanna join you guys sooo bad!!! :sad2:

lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awwwwwwwww natalie xxxxx*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*according to due date calc its 18th oct


awwww andi ...hurry x *


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> I wanna join you guys sooo bad!!! :sad2:
> 
> lol x

I know, me too!xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i want u all to join us too x*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *according to due date calc its 18th oct
> 
> 
> awwww andi ...hurry x *

OMG that was the date Sam was due! How weird is that?! x


----------



## caleblake

I want the rest of you in october too :thumbup: I need to go as my grans coming in 20 minutes and im not dressed will log back on asap xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

So we have Kerri, nat and Stef preggies! Am i missing anybody??


----------



## MiissMuffet

bye bye Nat! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*al be going shop in 5 mins xx

wont be long


eeeeeek cant believe it *


----------



## MiissMuffet

just did a opk and the line is darker again. man this is confusing. And the worst part is- thats my last one!!! i have a digi in the cupboard if my other opks havnt arrived by tomo i will do my digi. Man i thought i oved already. grrr watch this space


----------



## meltanton

hi girls
omg ive missed so much 
ive just had a flick thru and OMG Kerri...................cngrats!!!!!!! so happy for you 

Nothing new my end stil waiting to OV after my 2 day light period so god knows lol
Hope everyones ok 
xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*back and soooo excited  , ive told my mummy hehe shes happy and im gonna book docs appointment on monday x*


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> just did a opk and the line is darker again. man this is confusing. And the worst part is- thats my last one!!! i have a digi in the cupboard if my other opks havnt arrived by tomo i will do my digi. Man i thought i oved already. grrr watch this space

My opks are like that sometimes, darker one day, lighter the next then back to dark. It's really confusing x


----------



## Sambles

You need to get a ticker Kerri x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oo i do x am on it haha x*


----------



## Sambles

And you need to make sure you still chat to us in here like Stef does :thumbup: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I will never leave you girls .....you my bnb family 
tbh im staying here ive heard of stef that the first tri boards are a bit depressing x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

yes Kerri- don't leave us!!! Once we all get our bfps then we could make a graduate thread or something!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sambles said:


> And you need to make sure you still chat to us in here like Stef does :thumbup: x

and Nat! :dance:

oooh i'm nearly on 6000 posts! What a geek!!! :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ticker!! ..... i dont wana jinx it tho *


----------



## MiissMuffet

you wont jinx it hun! yay now I can put u on mine as a hopeful bump buddy :dance: IF I ever get that darn bfp!


----------



## Sambles

Good good, we don't want you moving out :haha: x


----------



## Stef

I think there's something wrong with our house bunny. It's hair is falling out in great clumps. Oohhherrrr! 

:wacko:

X


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> I think there's something wrong with our house bunny. It's hair is falling out in great clumps. Oohhherrrr!
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> X

Oh no! I know this might sound stupid but I'm sure I read somewhere that this can happen to animals if they're stressed :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh no stef hope ur bunny is ok......is he/she not just loosing its winter coat or is it too much furr coming off for that*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Oh no stef hope ur bunny is ok......is he/she not just loosing its winter coat or is it too much furr coming off for that*

Hmm that would probably have been a more sensible answer than the bunny being 'stressed' :dohh: xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Stef you're not having good times at all!!! :sad2:

i hope bunny is ok xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol

oo remember everyone dont mention anything on my facebook xx 

whats everyones plans for today*


----------



## MiissMuffet

bed!!! lol


----------



## Stef

Yes a actually vicky it probably is. Lmao :dohh:

I'm such a doofas. 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Lol
> 
> oo remember everyone dont mention anything on my facebook xx
> 
> whats everyones plans for today*

I'm having a lazy day today and going out for a chinese with some friends this evening x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sounds lovely vicky, think al hafto have a chinese tonite to celebrate haha!! x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

have fun on your outing vicky :hi:

Right, i'm off to get some sleep. 1.12am, this is rediculous. thanks for the exciting evening Kerri :haha:

xx


----------



## Sambles

So what did your OH say when you told him?x


----------



## Stef

Ok I need to get this off my chest. 

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

I've had enough of that fooling dog!! 5 months we have had him and henjust dosent stop yapping. He is always snatching food from Olivia stealing her toys and follows her round trying to nip her thinking she is playing with him. 

My house is arse ways round and my living room is at the back. He pisses next to my patio doors which are in the living room. I can't get rid of his smell for love nor money. My once cream carpet is now a minging shade of brown and the carpet cleaner dosent make it look any better. I've tried every product going. Luckily we have the wood floor in the garage ready to go down as the carpet was being replaced any way but that dosent make it ok. I
Feel like I'm living in filth. I have to wait for when my step dad is available to lay the floor as Chris reckons he won't be able to do it so god knows when it's going to go down. That dog is making my life a misery. I can't cope to be in my own house. It's destroying not only my home but my marriage and I feel I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown. I know he goes on Sunday but it's been almost 5 weeks since the people bought him off me and he's still fucking here. My house stinks and I'm ashamed to live in it. I just want the yappy stinking fuck wit gone. I can't cope. 


Just needed to let that out sorry. 

:(


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh Stef i just wish i could give you big huggles :hugs: I would hate living in a situation like that too. Did you say the dog is going? that must be a relief! only a couple more days! I remember when i was flatting the flatmates cat pissed everywhere it was revolting. Through the linen cupboard and all :sick:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky he kissed me and said love you loads n'awwww xx 

andi: no probs hun haha , nanite x

stef: grrrrrr roll on sunday, i kno exactly how u feel about the carpet thing, our puppy ruined or old houses carpet, i was embarrased to let people in, luckily you have your new wooden flooring to go down.
Just think youve only got tomorrow to suffer then hes gone on sunday xx dont stess xx*


----------



## Sambles

Big hugs Stef :hugs:

That must be a horrible situation for you but at least you've only got tomorrow to go and then you can start getting your house back to normal x


----------



## Sambles

Kerri that's so sweet of your OH x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sambles said:


> Kerri that's so sweet of your OH x

It is! it's gorgeous! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*   he can be very sweet, but dont be fooled haha he can be a typical man! ..... moods and the lot! x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

i know how u mean Kerri :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*and they say were the ones with the hormones....i disagree!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

:haha: Men can be so moody


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> :haha: Men can be so moody

Agree 100% x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Right this time I'm signing off. 1.30 eeeeek!

nunighs xx

:smug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite x*


----------



## Sambles

Night Andi

I'm off too now, got to get a few bits done, have lunch etc.

Will be back on later xx


----------



## sjbno1

Woop woop kerri Hun! Congratulations!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thankyou Sarah!! :)


----------



## sun

:dance::dance: *AHHHHHHH Mummy2T!!!! CONGRATS!!!* :dance::dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hehe thanks!! *


----------



## sjbno1

I knew it was gonna be a bfp!!! I'm so pleased for you hun! 

Right operation seduction :rofl: I need a valentines baby lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks!!! 

i agree sarah get sexing!! go go go!

my ticker says im 4weeks hmmmmm impossible lol, but at the mo i hafto go by the 1st day of my last period so that makes me 4 weeks! lol*


----------



## sjbno1

Haha Ive sorted dinner for tomorrow so will dtd tonight and then ply him with drink to pursued him tomorrow and Sunday are a good idea lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*just have  as much as you can xx
like if u get a spare half hour ....go have 
HAHAHAH!!!  *


----------



## sjbno1

Haha I would if we could! OH hates working under pressure lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all glad its the weekend and glad the kids are off for a week wooppp x x x


----------



## wantingagirl

MiissMuffet said:


> So we have Kerri, nat and Stef preggies! Am i missing anybody??

me me!! I got my positive this morning I cant believe it!

How is everyone?

xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Kerri congrats so happy for you! There are so many posts going to read through them all after I pick my son up from school xxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OOOOO CONGRATS!!! 

YAY!!! 

Thankyou too!  how exciting *


----------



## wantingagirl

thank you hun yay vvvv exciting!!! Ace that we got it on the same day I wasnt even suppost to test until Sunday! Maybe we can be bump buddies if you like? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno madness!!! ive been gettin faint ic's for a few days but today is the day i will say its my bfp! 

ok hun i will add u to my siggy x*


----------



## Shey

Congrats to those that got their :bfp: and hope ya'll have a H&H 9 months


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou shey x*


----------



## Shey

you're welcome


----------



## Sambles

wantingagirl said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> So we have Kerri, nat and Stef preggies! Am i missing anybody??
> 
> me me!! I got my positive this morning I cant believe it!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Wow massive congratulations. So pleased for you xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you Shey :hugs:

Sambles (its Vicki isnt it?) - Thank you hun Im so chuffed and thought I was out yet again. 

I hope you all gets yours soon :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *ikno madness!!! ive been gettin faint ic's for a few days but today is the day i will say its my bfp!
> 
> ok hun i will add u to my siggy x*

Yay hun was so hoping you were gonna get a stronger BFP I kept on checking up on you. Thanks for adding me to your siggy I will need to sort mine out. :thumbup: I dont know when to do a new journal xxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i started mine today x might aswell start it, i dont wana jinx it by starting too early but i figure its only a journal and i will start one sooner or later so .....*


----------



## esperanzamama

Congratulations!!!! how VERY exciting for all of you :)


----------



## sjbno1

Awww congratulations wanting a girl :) this thread is very lucky at the mo - me, vicki & cherie need some of this luck now :D 

Right so I've bought my OHs favourite dinner :) :) booked a restaurant for tomorrow night :) booked my dad as a taxi lol and my mum to babysit :) so we can both have a drink and relax :) fingers crossed girls :)


----------



## caleblake

OMG whats going on in here today, I cant control my emotions, I just posted on your journal shona but huge congratulations again, :dust: to everyone still waiting xxx


----------



## Stef

Shona congratulations on your bfp!!

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well Tyler has been a little menace tonite....he played up at tea time again!! 
I am starving ......just phoned in my chinese order!!! 
and im shattered, but on the plus side i get a nice long lie in tomorrow!!! *


----------



## sjbno1

hehe Nat pregnancy hormones :D

eeek tonight girls I put izzie to bed without a dummy! and so far so good :D shes gone to sleep without any fuss so just hoping it stays like that :D

has anyone got any plans for the weekend? OH is complaining he's tired :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo good luck with the "no dummy" sarah , was soo glad when tyler gave his up x

Hurry up fooooodddd!!! am starving!*


----------



## sjbno1

i'm so pleased that she didnt make a fuss :D

ohhh chinese - nomnomnom :D i had chicken and mushroom lasagne :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*O yum sounds nice too  *


----------



## caleblake

mmmmmmmmmmmmm im starving away to make my dinner xxx


----------



## sjbno1

lol it was nom - it was from a cook shop :D https://www.cookfood.net/ they do the best food - when i had izzie i stocked the freezer up with meals :D


----------



## Stef

I had pasta that tasted of nothing.

I usually make my own carbonara sauce but i bought one this time and it was bland. :(

Had chinese last night though, why do take aways always give you massive portions, i couldnt finish it, chris finished it off for me :rofl:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

hmmm i wondering if i should do a OPK tonight? my cbfm is reading as high even when the stick was looking like a wrong reading?


----------



## Stef

Sarah just do one :flower:

Then get dtd

xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha i did it and i did it bloody well wrong LOL i lost the instructions and just POAS! haha gonna try and dtd tonight but i dont think i ovu until CD15 :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Chinese ......DONE! x*


----------



## Stef

Sarah, just for good measure then. haha

x


----------



## sjbno1

well just looked at my tests and there is two lines which indicate ovu but the line i need for ovu isnt that dark yet :( think i'm just gonna dtd like i planned and hope for the best


----------



## MiissMuffet

morning :hi:

My opks arriv ed this morning :dance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

congrats Shona!!! :dance:


----------



## sillymommy31

hello new here, ttc for #2 anybody in the 2ww


----------



## MiissMuffet

sillymommy31 said:


> hello new here, ttc for #2 anybody in the 2ww

i am!


----------



## MiissMuffet

I think my dates might be wrong!! i'm having a confusing times with opks lately. I got my darkest opk on CD 16- pretty much the same colour as control line. Then it went light again so i just assumed that was it and I missed my surge by a few hours seeing as I had ewcm too. But I've still been doing the opks and I just got the darkest one ever. Darker than the one I got a few days ago so i dont know whats going on maybe I'm about to ov now. It's still not quite positive, so I'll test again later on and see what it does. Aaargh confusing!!!


----------



## Shey

My OH and I will be dtd tomorrow


----------



## MiissMuffet

we just dtd :rofl: TMI LOL


----------



## sun

Hi MM - How are you this fine Sat afternoon?? (it is Sat there, no?) xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Sun! I'm good how r u doing? yes it's 4.43 sat afternoon :) xx


----------



## sun

Doing good. But I'm pretty dull as I'm sat here on BnB at 10:45 on a Friday night!! I swear I used to have a life! :rofl: 

Waiting on my OPKs to get darker - Gah! Hope I don't OV super late again - I took soy this month and am taking VitB6 to try and lengthen LP!


----------



## MiissMuffet

I've heard about soy hun , what does it too? My cervix is REALLY high all of a sudden. accompanied by darker opks. So I think I didnt ovulate the other day and i'm just about too. Means a short lp though :cry:


----------



## sun

My LPs have been so short too since Bun! :( I used to OV early - CD9/10 but now it's more like CD17-21. And my cycles are shorter too - 25-27 days. I'm worried that it is impossible for me to get pg with as short a LP as I have. 

Soy is supposed to help with OV issues (kind of like clomid) also to make a better egg and stabalize LP. The B6 is supposed to help with the LP too. I hope it does something!


----------



## sun

Hmmm.... question...... how do you check your cervix??? :blush:
How do you know if it's low or high??


----------



## MiissMuffet

me and you are going through similar things! i didnt ov until CD20/21 last cycle left my lp with only 8 days. You are still brestfeeding too yea?

How do you take soy? Is it like soy milk? Or is it tablets you take? Are you taking the b6 aswell? i think I might get some on payday 

P.S. What is your name? i DON'T KNOW IT :dohh:

oops didnt mean for caps :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:flower:


----------



## sun

I might try that way. I have tried a few times in the shower, but had no idea what I was looking for so I was just kind of digging around :blush::haha:

As for breastfeeding, I think Bun is actually weaning himself off the boob as we speak :cry: He went from feeding 4x/day to suddenly not wanting to BF at all. It has been almost 2 days now and I have been pumping for him in case it is a nursing strike of sorts, but I think it's the end of BF for us. 
Sad - I wish I had known that last time he BF that it would be the last time! :(

The soy is 50mg tablets - I took 100mg/day for 5 days (like clomid). I did it on CD3-7. The B6 is just a supplement I take every day. I don't know if it has done anything for my cycle, but I do think I have more energy! I take 50mg/day.

And my name is Dani!! (I think that's the first time I've ever posted that on BnB LOL)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Would you prefer it if we call you Sun on bnb?lol

So you only take soy for a few days each cycle? 

x


----------



## sun

It doesn't matter - I'm just used to being called sun. Actually it's one of my middle names - sun in french (Soleil) :flower:

You take soy like clomid - for 5 days at the beginning of a cycle. So either CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7 . Some people ramp up - start with 40mg on CD-1 then double each day until the fifth day. Or you can take a certain amount for the first 4 days and double it for the last. Soy tricks the body into thinking it is deficient in estrogen, so it makes more FSH & LH. There's also a giant huge soy thread in the TTC forum for better info, but I am scared of that forum as it is so busy and huge :haha: 
I'm more of a journal/group/check out a few forums kind of person!! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i wonder where i can find some soy!


----------



## sun

It's just a supplement so you should be able to get it in the pharmacy with the vitamins!! Not expensive either - 80 pills for less than $10! :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

cool i might go see on payday :)


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls, how are we on this fine day? 

Well managed to get OH to dtd last night :) but still getting highs on my ft mon :( so not even sure Im ovu now??? Grr


----------



## MiissMuffet

evening Sarah!!!

Seems as though we are getting mucked around with our ov-ing huh! :(


----------



## sjbno1

It's so annoying :( I have no real signs of ovu either :( ie ewcm and now I've looked at the test sticks for the fm mon and I can't see a 2nd line at all! I'm getting fed up of the readings on this machine, might reset it for evening next time :) with more luck :) anyway wont bother dtd tonight unless OH initiates it and then maybe dtd tomorrow instead? Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

o i hope u ov soon!!! what day do u normally ov?


----------



## Stef

Morning all.

How are you all?? Anyone got any exciting plans for the weekend? I dunno what to do :( 

X

Ps Sarah. Those swimmers can last upto 5 days in there apparently, just continue to dtd every other night or something.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Stef! :hi:

No plans here. we are too broke for anything :(

xx


----------



## Stef

Hi Andi!

I know the feeling. Can't wait to get paid this month. Though I can't bare to be in the house so I thinking of taking Liv tonthe park on her bike or something. 

On Monday once that daft dog is no longer with is we are going to have a baking day! I haven't had one in agessssss! Can't wait I love cooking with Liv and she even has her own Cath Kidston baking set and apron. Sooooo cute :D 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Andi don't worry too much bout short lp, if I did ovulate on the 31st then my lp was only 8days!!!!! It's usually 14. 

Hey sun hope your ok

Sarah: woo for dtd keep it up!!! 
Stef: my plans are hopefully to get into town at some point, maybe grab some lunch and then we've got friends down tonite x whats your plans today x

Wen I get up I will be doing my last FRER  eeeek!! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

LOL Kerri, not that you need to but still exciting! Have you done any more ic's? :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*No not done anymore I mite do one with my FRER for the he'll of it haha!! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

DO IT!! :rofl:


----------



## Stef

Chris is out DJing tonight too so I'm on my own all day/night as henisnat work 10:30 to 7:30 then he will be coming home getting his stuff and heading for train station. :( boo. Hate being lonely. 

The more i think about that radley changing bag the more I NEED it 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

changing bag? can I see a pic? i got my eye on a new changing bag too! I'm in love!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Buy it tonite to keep yourself amused haha .... It is lovely and I think you need to have it I'n your life  
Al be online tonite to persuade you to order!! Hehe*


----------



## MiissMuffet

TMI- i just went to toilet and I have ewcm with a few speckles of blood in it! So confused :wacko:


----------



## Stef

I'll post a pic later when I'm on laptop. 

I feel like i was on an all night drinking session last night today. My head feel all eugh. I wasn't obviously. 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Strange Andi is it too early for IB?? How many dpo are you??
It may be because you've not long dtd x lol *


----------



## MiissMuffet

well if I ov'ed the other day then i'd only be 3dpo, unless i actually oved earlier than that. i did get a couple dark opks at cd 10, so perhaps it was then i ovd? but i'm unsure if we dtd then or not. And today i been getting pretty near positives on opks, i just did one 5 mins ago and yeap the line is dark.

Soooo confused :wacko: 

I have one cb digi ov test left. i'm looking for the right time to do it. Should I do it tonight??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yer I would if you opk lines are dark somethings going on, try another preg test haha. Yeh do the digi tonite*


----------



## MiissMuffet

well i am looking at my wee nerdy opk book :haha: and if those darker lines were my ov time I wouldve ov-d cd10 and that would make me 9dpo today. i have had moments of feeling extreme tiredness where i have trouble keeping my eyes open and the last couple nights i been feeling like i want to throw up. Plus i nearly threw up at Ella's baby food today. Hmmm never actually thought of these as "symptoms" yet, considering i didnt think i'd ov-d, but now that I think about it.....

ic tonight you reckon??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yer why not , do one!!! U never know!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

i dont need to pee :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Squeeze!!!! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

believe me i'm tryin!!!!! haha. i'll give it half an hour- i been peeing like a race horse today, needing to go every bloody half hour so no dought i will need to go soon! :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooooo i just thought about what i just said- peeing every half hour today. hmmm good one kerri now u've got me symptom spotting :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha symptom spotting will drive you insane ..... sorry!! Lol I didnt symptom spot with Tyler and was so relaxed, this time I was symptom spotting like crazy and it's been driving me loopy!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

:test: lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

How you feeling today anyways Kerri?

did you get ms with tyler? 

i got it really bad with Ella I'm actually really scared as what if i'm like that again, its not as if I can lie in bed all day :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I feel good so far that's why it's strange knowing I'm pregnant as I don't really feel it, I have bad backache tho!! And I'm alot more tired at night times and I have more spots than a clowns clothes!! Ok u have 3 spots but they're big lol and I hardly ever get spots, this was a symptom with Tyler too tho. 
I had no MS with Tyler just felt sick now and again, really hoping I don't get it with this baby either. *


----------



## MiissMuffet

I did one, got the faintest tinge of a line but remember i got one the other day too so it doesnt really mean much :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I wonder if u are preg, my ic's were sooo faint to start x*


----------



## sjbno1

Post the pic andi :) 

Morning kerri & stef :wave: how are the preggola ones?? 

Hmmm stef that's what I'm hoping that even though there are no visible signs of ovu that maybe if there is a chance there are lots of swimmers ready ;) I hate ttc! Wish I'd never bothered avoided babies in the past lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well ladies am off to do my ic and frer haha and then jump I'n shower al be back on wen I get out*


----------



## MiissMuffet

6000th post!!!!!!! GEEK!!!!

The line is too faint to take a pic in this light (it's night time) I'll do another in the morning fmu :thumbup: xx


----------



## sjbno1

Ohhhh how exciting Andi!!! Could february be a lucky month???


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooo i hope so Sarah!!!!! xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I'm at work later today (12 - 9.30pm) but really don't feel in the mood. Just wish I could've stayed in bed all day having cuddles with Sam. Although he has been a little monster this morning and seems to be having a tantrum over everything.

Andi - that's the problem I have with OPKs, it's so difficult to know if it's a definite positive or not

Kerri - I had major spots when I was pregnant, I looked like a teenager again

Sarah - Maybe DTD every other night for a while if you can persuade OH

Stef - I think you do NEED the changing bag!

xx


----------



## Stef

This is what I need!

https://www.radley.co.uk/Product/43360_Baby_Bags_New_Arrivals.aspx

Love it. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef I do think it's essential that you purchase it x


----------



## Stef

I think I might have to.

I think instead of ordering it online i might have to take chris to the metro centre so i can have a good look at it before i buy it. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

That's a good idea. Is he likely to agree with you about it?x


----------



## Stef

Yeah, but probably because if he dosent he wont ever hear the end of it. PMSL. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

:rofl:

You've definitely got to have it. I just logged onto hotmail and an advert came uo for it. It's got to be a sign x


----------



## Stef

Lol Vicky i think so.

AND... Ive just been told I can claim £200 back from my private healthcare for staying in an NHS hospital for 2 nights. Ekk, i just need a letter from the hospital stating the date i was admitted and the date i was discharged and its all mine mine mine. which will pay for my radley bag with out using the money we put away for baby things!

:D

x


----------



## Sambles

Woohoo that's brilliant. What are you going to buy with the rest of the money?x


----------



## Stef

Think we will just put the other £100 into the baby pot so when we find out the sex we can go crazy! eeek! Though I do really want the M&P starlight swing. But im determined im going to find one in good condition second hand. £100 on a swing is alot of money when they are only in them 2 mins but my swing with Livy was a god send and id not go with out a swing this time. 

Oh no for being at work today, i just read that. Do you work every saturday Vicky? I do when im at work.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno your all prob bored of seeing my pee sticks now but heres my 2 FRER's and the ic x not sure why they are sideways!! grrr*


https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/bfpsx.jpg


----------



## MiissMuffet

Stef thats awesome! :dance:

kerri- The frer lines are much more prominant than the ics. :)

x


----------



## caleblake

awh kerri your lines are so strong, I did another cbd today :rofl: wish it went higher than 3+ weeks :rofl: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm off to bed now to dream of pretty lines :sleep:

:haha:

Nunight xx


----------



## Stef

Night Andi.

:rofl: Nat. You nutter

xx


----------



## caleblake

:tease: I know xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well my opks are getting darker woopp and have some cramps and pains in my legs think o is not to far away now woopppp congrats hun x x x


----------



## sun

Oh Kerri - No need to squint at those lines! Have you googled your due date??? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well I thought it was the 18th but turns out it's the 21st October x but the scans will prob change that x*


----------



## sun

Due dates are end of October already!! :shock: I better get on it if I want a 2011 baba!! :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Are frer's more sensitive than SD? My line is darker than yesterday but no where near that dark?

Kerri thats a fab second line, I have come to the conclusion that IC's are rubbish. 

Nat thats hilarious you are defo pregnant :rofl:

How is everyone?

xxxxx


----------



## sjbno1

awww look at these new baby tickers :D

tonight i'm off out so wont be around :) me and hubby are out for dinner so i've arranged for my dad to pick us up and drop us off ;) lol means cocktails galore for me :D


----------



## sjbno1

oh dear i've been googling :D but i think i found good information so gonna try and dtd tonight incase lol ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*shona: ...that is your name isnt it ...if not sorry
yef FRER's are more sensitive than SD i think xx

sarah have a good night x *


----------



## sun

Got a pos OPK!!! Woo!!! xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Yay sun get bOnking :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*GO GO GO!!! 


  *


----------



## sun

That's been my mantra this month - BD, BD, BD!! I see you are OV too, or is that just the ticker's guess???
Getting some good BFPs in this thread lately - we need to add to the collection!!! xxx


----------



## sun

Yes - M2T - Need to join you in the BFP camp!! xx


----------



## sjbno1

Yea the ticker states it is but I'm not sure :wacko: depending on how much I drink I will try and dtd tonight ;) but last month I got ovu cramp on cd 14 so we'll see I guess :)


----------



## sun

Are you taking OPKs at all?? 
They've been really helpful for me as I assumed I OV on CD9-10 like before Bun, but I found out I have been OV a week later! xx


----------



## sjbno1

i've been using my CBFM but i've had some issues wtih the sticks - there reading as high but not peaked yet :shrug: also the second line was getting darker then disappeared so not sure if i ovu'd early - dont think i did :shrug: what is your cycle length?


----------



## sun

Super short :( Last month I OV on CD17 and my cycle was only 25 days!!! 
Pre-Bun I would OV on CD10 (or thereabouts) and cycle was 27 days. Hope LP isn't too short to actually get a BFP! 

Never used a CBFM - similar to an OPK??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sun my cycles are 25days too usually and if i did ov on the 31st then my lp was only 8days so dont worry xxx  *


----------



## sjbno1

yeah pretty similar, you POAS and then insert it into a monitor to read :) it tells you at what point you are in your fertility :) so you have low, high and peak :D so far CD14 and i'm still on high and havent peaked :( still dtd every other day though :) just incase we miss it :) 

god my back is aching tonight! not sure what i've done to it :wacko:


----------



## sun

Oh No! Hope your back feels better!! xx My back usually hurts if I sleep funny on it. 

Thanks M2T - FX this is the month for all the TTT girls!!


----------



## sjbno1

yeah i'm gonna have a bath in a min as i need to get ready to go out :) 

ohhh i hope feb is the month for all of us :D how amazing would that be!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I told u girls i had a good feeling about this thread this month.........theres been 3 bfp's and im certain more to come!*


----------



## sjbno1

FX'd :D i could do with a bfp lol


----------



## sun

Feb BFPs all around!! xxx


----------



## sjbno1

yep agreed LOL

Hmmm wheres Andi? wonder if shes done anymore tests?


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi: 

Hope your all well today

Sarah I bet she has :rofl: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Sarah yay to cocktails! Have a fab night out. Hope you all get your BFP soon. Thanks hun..... hope I get passed AF. 

Kerri yeah good memory its Shona thanks hun :flower:

Hope everyone is having a lovely night 

xxxxx


----------



## Stef

Hello all.

Sun - lots of :dust: to you, get DTD and good luck for your Fab Feb BFP!

Sarah, I hope you have a lovely night with DH, Lots of :dust: to you too and get :sex:ing, your childfree tonight with no excuse! haha

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

congratulations Kerri - so pleased for you!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

also hi every one!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou cherie! x*


----------



## sun

Hello!! :wave: Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Think we will just put the other £100 into the baby pot so when we find out the sex we can go crazy! eeek! Though I do really want the M&P starlight swing. But im determined im going to find one in good condition second hand. £100 on a swing is alot of money when they are only in them 2 mins but my swing with Livy was a god send and id not go with out a swing this time.
> 
> Oh no for being at work today, i just read that. Do you work every saturday Vicky? I do when im at work.
> 
> xx

I've got the M&P starlight swing. I got it from Argos when it was on sale at £65. I know I'm not even pregnant yet but I couldn't resist it because I've always wanted it.

Yeah I work every Saturday 12 -9.30. It works out well because OH doesn't work weekends so he is at home for Sam.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*God ive been a right fattie today, i had a mcdonalds for lunch and now a takeaway pizza for tea ....oops!!
am gonna stock up on fruit and veg tho as i wana try and eat a bit healthier x*


----------



## Sambles

Yeah but Kerri you're pregnant so you've got an excuse now :winkwink: x


----------



## sun

Kerri - I had all these great plans with Bun that I would eat healthy - then suddenly at 8 weeks I looked at my salad and :sick: 
That was the end of fruit/veg - basically ate nothing but pasta, bread, and potatoes for the rest of my pg!! :haha:


----------



## Sambles

I was like that Sun. I ate carbs all day long, no wonder I put on 4 stone!x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*^^ that will prob happen .....salad or cake....hmmm!!*


----------



## Sambles

Did you have any cravings with Tyler?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*pepper!! 

i had it with everything.....i even used to pour it onto my hand and lick it haha gross!!

wonder if i will get any cravings this time x*


----------



## Sambles

Lol ha ha pepper is a weird one :wacko:

So how long are you still going to be testing for? I think I tested til I was about 8 weeks with Sam x:haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*did u crave??? 

erm not sure i have LOTS of ic's to use so may hafto work my way through those daily haha!! altho i duno cuz if the light looks any fainter i will panic lol*


----------



## Sambles

I didn't crave any food but I did crave the smell of coconut shampoo which was a bit random. I would just sit there smelling it all the time x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha oooo i love that lol 
i bought some pure coconut moisturiser today and some palmers cocoa butter stretch mark cream am gonna apply it every night x 

i could eat the coconut one tho love the smell of coconut x*


----------



## Sambles

Hmm so do I. It used to make my mouth water just thinking about the smell of it iykwim? 

The palmers cream is great, I used it and I really think it helped to prevent me getting too many stretchies x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer am gonna use them everynight but alternate lol .....i used cocoa butter with tyler and luckily escaped stretchmarks on my tummy apart from 1 where my belly piercing stretched ....but i got them on my boobs  *


----------



## Sambles

I got none on my boobs which was amazing because I ended up with boobs the size of beach balls!

I'm off to bed now hun, got a busy day tomorrow and will no doubt be up with Sam in the night.

Night night xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite hun xx  :wave:*


----------



## MiissMuffet

afternoon girls! :hi:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Got a teeny bit of spotting too. Only when I wipe (TMI) I wonder if it means anything!!!!!! O I hope so!!! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Just did a hpt had a faint line, then after awhile it dissapeard :( then it came back. confusing!!!


----------



## sun

What???!???! Pic! Pic! When did you think you OV again?? xx
Maybe the OPK was pos because you are pg?????


----------



## MiissMuffet

I threw it away already it was pissing me off coz i kept looking at it obver and over so i biffed it :dohh: 

Just wondering what this spotting is from. AF isnt due yet and its tiny, like ewcm with streaks of blood in it (TMI)


----------



## sun

Could be Implantation????????!??!


----------



## MiissMuffet

o I hope sooo!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## sun

Sounds like it could be!!!! The timing is right! :dance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Do you reckon? I'm confused as to when I wouldve ov-ed. if i'm 4dpo like my siggy says that it would be too early for ib right? Your names on my ticker. Hope you feel special ;) hehe


----------



## sun

Oh I need to change my sig!! xxx
I thought implantation could happen as early as 4-6DPO?? One of my BnB friends got a pos HPT on CD16 - less than a week after OV!! So implantation must have happened for her really early. But I do think the normal time is 7-10days. When did you get a pos OPK??


----------



## MiissMuffet

thats the thing i didnt! Had a few times where the line was getting really dark, so i figured i missed my surge somewhere. So i'm either 10dpo or 4dpo. These opks truely are screwing with my head :cry: xx


----------



## sun

OOOh! So you could be 10DPO??? That is DEFINITELY implantation territory!! How long is cycle normally?? If 25-26 days you could totally get a pos HPT. OMG I would be POAS like a maniac. (not that I don't normally have a POAS addiction :haha:) I don't ever have spotting with my cycles though, so it would be a really good pg sign for me.


----------



## MiissMuffet

bout 28 days! i only have 5 tests left! I'm waiting on 10 more coming in the post. i'll poas tomo fmu :) xx


----------



## sun

Oh Sounds good. I am loving all the BFPs to hit this thread this month! Hopefully yours is next!!! xxxx
I think I'm good luck - all my TTC buds are now in 1st or 2nd tri!! My original buddy just entered 3rd tri - I gotta catch up!! :haha:
My goal is to get my BFP before my fellow TTCers all have their babies :rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooooh well I havnt had my bfp yet so perhaps we will get them at the same time! Be nice to have a bump buddy in the same tri as me!!! :D:D xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

btw i saw your beautiful looking opk in your journal. thats what mine looked like last month. Seem to not have got it this month though. Mustve missed it :dohh:


----------



## sun

FX this is our month!!!! :hugs: I'm off to watch a movie with hubs then bed!! xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

have fun babes. Do some :sex: ing :haha:

xx


----------



## sun

MiissMuffet said:


> btw i saw your beautiful looking opk in your journal. thats what mine looked like last month. Seem to not have got it this month though. Mustve missed it :dohh:

I was so excited - that's the first time I ever got such a dark pos!! Last month I wouldn't even have known that I OV if I hadn't been testing in the am and pm. I got a neg in the am, a pos that same day pm, but a neg the next morning. So the surge can be super short! I've been testing 2x/day for the past 2 days as well.

Edit: Talk to you tomorrow!! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea i reckon i missed mine :(

talk tomo. night xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

spotting and "tugging" pains in my lower abdomen...


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sun said:


> OOOh! So you could be 10DPO??? That is DEFINITELY implantation territory!! How long is cycle normally?? If 25-26 days you could totally get a pos HPT. OMG I would be POAS like a maniac. (not that I don't normally have a POAS addiction :haha:) I don't ever have spotting with my cycles though, so it would be a really good pg sign for me.

*
This was my main sign too sun, i never get spotting in my regular cycles and then on the 7th feb i got spotting and very slight cramping and im pretty sure that was implantation for me, altho im not sure it could of been anything x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning girls, Evening andi! :wave:*


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls! Sounds promising andi :) FX'd 

Well we had a lovely evening out :) ate gorgeous food and drank lovely cocktails (mmmmmm woowoo's) :) didn't managed to dtd but thats ok might try tonight :) 

How was everyones evening? X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*glad u had a nice night sarah!!  
boooo to not dtd, just jump him tonite!!! God i have to fight my OH off me most nights hes like a randy terrier hanging off my leg hahaha  


(he doesnt actually hang off my leg obviosly haha altho i prob wouldnt ut it past him)

what are your plans today*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef: when you read this


YAY ON THE DOG GOING TODAY!!!!!
     *


----------



## sjbno1

Lol kerri! Im not to worried! Gonna defo dtd tonight lol poor man!

Haha about your OH sam used to be like that but he's always tired! 

Today izzie has her first ballet class :) so that's at 10.45 then after I'm going shopping with my cousins and dinner at SAMs mums house ) nice day all round and no cooking!! You?? X


----------



## MiissMuffet

evening! 

Sarah I am in desperate need of a cocktail- I have been having dreams that i keep drinking them :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awwwww ballet class how cute is she gonna be!!!!  
erm well OH eventually rises from hi bed we will probably go out and do something, no idea what tho but my plan is not to sit in the house all day.*


----------



## sjbno1

Mmmm I love cocktails :) there my fav drink!

Sounds good kerri :) I'm looking forward to the class :) hoping she enjoys it - it's a free session so at least I don't lose anything by going lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

I cant wait to take Ella to classes like that. i want to take her to gymnastics :)


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *glad u had a nice night sarah!!
> boooo to not dtd, just jump him tonite!!! God i have to fight my OH off me most nights hes like a randy terrier hanging off my leg hahaha
> 
> 
> (he doesnt actually hang off my leg obviosly haha altho i prob wouldnt ut it past him)
> 
> what are your plans today*

Kerri I'd just taken a big mouthful of tea when I read this and thought it was so funny that I ended up dribbling it all down me and then choking! OH said I looked really sexy lol x


----------



## sjbno1

Lol vicky!!!

Awww I loved gymnastic as a kid :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Me too! i did it as a kid and then when i was about 13 i really loved it and got into it but because i was only a beginner i was in a class with really little kids and so i gave up :( lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO!!!! sorry haha!!  
i can actually picture u with tea pouring down your chin while your laughing haha!!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I was picturing that too kerri :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahahah!!  *


----------



## Sambles

Lol it wasn't a pretty sight! I won't be using it as a seduction technique any time soon :haha:

I'm off to a friend's today. She's got loads of furniture that needs moving from the garage to her new loft conversion so I said I would help her.

Andi - I really hope it was IB, how exciting for you

Sarah - glad you had a good time last night and yay for cocktails, haven't had one for ages :growlmad:

x


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies!!! 

Haha Kerri, Chris used to be like that until.... We got married. Pmsl! 

Vicky, haha! I bet you looked luuuuuurvly!!! 

So my plans for today.... I've just bathed and dried the dog, I'm about to wash all his bedding ready for his departure, we are then going to go shopping, maybe take liv to the park weather depending looks overcast but anything to get away from the dog I'll be counting down the seconds to 4/5pm rather than the hours. I can't bloody wait. So tea will be in cooking by that point so I'm going to Flash all of my skirting boards, wash down my Walls, mop the kitchen floor and get rid of all dog traces, well Chris might have to help me with this bit as my arm still hurts but still. 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Stef that sounds like a busy day! bet you will be well chuffed by the end of it! How are you today i hope you arnt still in pain!! 

vicky- Have fun moving the furniture!! how exciting for your friend :)

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahahahahaah hmmmm maybe i should get married!!!  

woooo bet you cant wait, when it gets to 4/5 tonite im gonna be thinking of you handing that dog over and the minute the doors closed jumping around screaming woooooooohooooo haha!! 
bless ya x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

i feel sick :sick: just mildly like I have for the last couple nights. I wonder when i actually did ov!!??


----------



## sjbno1

awwww bye bye little pup :( 

Right i need to get out of bed :) and get ready for this class :)
Speak to you all tonight :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Have fun at ballet sarah! :hi:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*speak later sarah :wave:

booo its raining now!!  was gonna take tyler out on his bike this weekend, looks like thats out the window!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh how cute would he be riding his bike nawwww

i might go have a lie down i feel really nausious i should prob eat something :(

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer grab some food hun xx sorry u feel 

stef just read your journal bout liv, thats sooo cute shes gonna be a fab big sister. 
We mentioned to tyler lastnite about the baby in mummy's tummy ....he didnt look over fussed untill i told him that soon he will be able to feel the new baby kicking him and if he lay his head on my tummy the baby might kick him.....he burst out laughing at this and now he keeps saying....the baby is going to go "bumf" in my head hahahaa!!!!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

omgsh Kerri that is sooo cute!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i did get worried cuz when i started to get the faint lines on the ic's i said to tyler ....what would you think about mummy having another baby and he was in a right mood and turned round and said "nope i dont like babies theyre silly" ......whoops! 
but yesterday when he did that i felt a bit better, so ive learnt to not mention the baby when tyler is in a huff haha!!! ...not gonna mention it too much anyway infront of him as 1: its still early 
2: i dont think he quit understands yet
3: i dont want him to get fed up and hate the idea!
but hes a pretty helpful boy so i reckon he will be fine x*


----------



## Stef

lol kerri thats too cute. bless him.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hello IC's.....how did u end up in my pee pot and in my hand with 2 lovely pink lines on you    


whoopsie ...yep ive done another 2 haha!! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Lucky mine in my hand only have 1 line :cry:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* maybe too early yet hun, your not out untill af gets you!! 
(hopefully she wont)*


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea hopefully just feel like its never gonna happen ya know :nope:


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: kerri love it!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*It will andy , i thought that x

natalie ....... hehe couldnt resist *


----------



## Stef

Yeah Andi look how many negs keeri got before her bfps, perhaps too early.

Kerri, i cant beleive your still testing lol! 

Gosh after posting what a busy day im going to have ive no motivation at all. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea thanks girls, i felt this way b4 I had Ella too. i remember having a cry about it saying that it is never going to happen, i was really upset. The week after- i got my beautiful :bfp:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls roast in the oven woopp starving we had :sex: twice yesterday wooopp think we will leave it ever other day no till o then 3 days in a row I'm going to do another opk in a bit just holding my wee in now hope it darker than yesterdays x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls roast in the oven woopp starving we had :sex: twice yesterday wooopp think we will leave it ever other day no till o then 3 days in a row I'm going to do another opk in a bit just holding my wee in now hope it darker than yesterdays x x x

Hi! :hi:

What type of roast? 

I hope you get a darker opk tomo. What CD are you? x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Nunight girls :hi:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite andi*


----------



## MiissMuffet

still here :rofl:


----------



## Stef

night andi 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

naa off now, should get sum sleepies b4 lil miss wakes up haha

x


----------



## Stef

11:30 almost, i need to get motivated!!!

Arghhh! Cant be bothered today!!


xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*same stef i need to go and wake OH as hes still slumming it in bed!!*


----------



## Stef

Lol Kerri send Tyler in! :rofl:

x


----------



## caz & bob

MiissMuffet said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls roast in the oven woopp starving we had :sex: twice yesterday wooopp think we will leave it ever other day no till o then 3 days in a row I'm going to do another opk in a bit just holding my wee in now hope it darker than yesterdays x x x
> 
> Hi! :hi:
> 
> What type of roast?
> 
> I hope you get a darker opk tomo. What CD are you? xClick to expand...

chicken roast hun i am cd13 today going to do aopk in amin and see if its darker than yesterdays x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHA yes good plan!*


----------



## Stef

Did it work :haha:

Chris gets dead narked off when I send Liv in when hes asleep cos she lieterally bounces on his head. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha so does steven!!! i got tyler to stand on the stairs and shout................... 
"WAKE UP LAZYBONES" 

Hes now up! haha*


----------



## caz & bob

well girls here's my opk yesterday and today's woopp ovulating :sex: is on the card for then next 3 day wooppppp
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Stef

Good Luck Caz. Hope you get your bfp in 2 weeks time. 

Well the dog has gone and my house can get back to normal at long last. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Woooooo yay Stef bet ur relieved x*


----------



## Stef

Very!!! 

Im worried, I cant get hold of my great gramps. He rang me off his mobile but my phone has been on silent all day & I missed it, he dosent ususally call me from his mobile he waits for me to call the landline on a night but ive rang that several times about 5 mins ago and ive rang mobile several times and theres no answer.

Now they wouldnt usually be out at this time. grandads 90 and Grans 86 so its very rare they are out any later than 16:30. I cant call my Nan (mums mum) cos we dont speak, worried. :(

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh no i hope everything is ok , let me know if you get hold of them x*


----------



## Stef

I will do hun. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope everthink is ok stef x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

morning !! :hi:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Stef- yay for the dog gone :dance:

i hope your great gramps is ok! Have you got hold of him yet? :hugs:

x


----------



## Stef

Hi Andi, unfortunately not. 

you tested?


----------



## MiissMuffet

nope, think I'm going to try and hold out for a few days. I dont have many ics left. I'm trying to decide whether to do one fmu, as i just got up lol


----------



## Stef

Ahhh well GL either way,

You any plans for the day? What time is it there?

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea i got an appointment at 3.30. It's 10.30 mon morning :)

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*wow the threads quiet tonite!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm here :hi:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:hi: :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

lol i have an appointment this afternoon i'm so nervous :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*whats your appointment for x 

sorry if youve said already x*


----------



## Stef

OMG! Im tooooo hot!

Ekkkk scan in morning and i cant effin wait! :happydance:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

No I havnt!

It's with my therapist and psychiatrist with the mothers and babys unit. It's my last appointment its the make or break to see whether i get referred to a sector base mental health service, or whether i'm well enough to be out on my own!

OH is coming with me as its the big appoinment. nervous. 

:wacko:


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay stef exciting :dance:


----------



## Stef

Well I hope it goes well Andi. Im sure it will :thumbup:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god andi ...sounds scary, did u suffer pnd or something x 

hope everything goes well xx try not to worry too much xx



stef: wooooooooooooooooo i am gonna try get a doc appointment for tomorro to tell them about my pregnancy x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks guys, Yea i have some anxiety issues which i've had since i was younger and got terrible pnd after ella was born plus ptsd from the horrible birth i had which left me having panic attacks all over the show. i feel much better now though :thumbup:

x


----------



## Stef

Good luck getting in at Drs, hope they have an appointment free you will have to call bang on 8am 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ha stef ikno yer am gonna phone at 8 x 

andi:  oh nooo bless ya well im glad ur better and hope everythin goes well tomorro, that must of been horrible for you x*


----------



## sun

Hi Everyone!! :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*heyy!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi Sun :hi:

yea my appointments in 3 hours :wacko:

goodluck at the drs kerri

x


----------



## Stef

Hi Sun how are you??

xx


----------



## sun

I'm just making some dinner for LO! He's having fish and sweet potato wedges. I'm also making some hummus! 
How are you all today?? The weekends are over too fast! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooh his dinner sounds lovely!!

I'm good, just really should get dressed and ready to go out. Can't be bothered lol


----------



## sun

Sounds like me today - I had all these plans then suddenly it was 3:00pm oops :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well I'm off to bed nanite girls xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

night kerri x


----------



## sun

Night!! xx


----------



## sun

MM - Just reading back and saw you have an appointment this aft!!! Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks Sun.

Eeeeeeek another preggie symptom- I just brushed my teeth and my gums were bleeding! I noticed when I spat after brushing (yuk TMI lol) there was blood in it and then i looked at my teeth and my gums were bleeding! The only time this has ever happened was when i was pregnant with Ella! omgsh, spotting, bleeding gums, i'm so super excited eeek eeek eeek


----------



## sun

!!!!!!! :happydance: OMG When are you going to test?? ?? !


----------



## MiissMuffet

Dont know, i'll just test randomly as I'm not sure when I ov-ed, I missed my surge somewhere. AF is due in a week xx


----------



## sun

I don't think I could wait past 5 days before AF is due!! Do you have any FRERs??


----------



## MiissMuffet

nope I have 4 ics and waiting on 10 more in the post. Will get some frers on payday. Although out frers are different to yours, i dont know if they are called frers, they are just first response and they are a strip not in a case :)


----------



## sun

OOOO I can't wait until you test!!! 
So early symptoms so far: spotting, bleeding gums, any others????


----------



## MiissMuffet

had a few "tugging" feelings in my lower abdo, and been feeling nausious at the same time every night for the last 3 or 4 nights! eeeeek! I bet i'm just working myself up for dissapointment :dohh: Some people say you dont get symptoms b4 the hcg is high enough for a bfp, but i know for a fact you can- i had all these symptoms b4 I got my bfp with ella, i was feeling sick at the same time evry night, bleeding gums etc and i kept getting bfns and i was making myself crazy! Finally did get my bfp though, AFTER i started feeling those symptoms.


----------



## sun

!!! So exciting!!! Def if you got the same symptoms with Ella, then it's even more exciting! :happydance:
And it's true you can get symptoms right away. My friends sis gets really REALLY bad m/s and it was her first symptom both times - starting a week before she got her BFP!!


----------



## Shey

For me my teeth and gums have always been sensitive since I was little so my gums have always bled. Have your gums bled before you were pregnant?


----------



## sun

hello Shey! :wave:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Shey said:


> For me my teeth and gums have always been sensitive since I was little so my gums have always bled. Have your gums bled before you were pregnant?

Nope never!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

I have some mild AF pain going on. I'm off to appointment now talk later :hi:

xxx


----------



## sun

Good Luck!! xx


----------



## Shey

GL girlie!


----------



## MiissMuffet

thanks guys, It went all good. Just good to be home again :) xx


----------



## sun

Good to hear! :thumbup:
Any plans for the rest of the day?? I should be doing a bunch of stuff but I'm here watching the grammys :dohh: xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

just dinner and stuff lol. man I got to remember when i search things to take what ive searched for off the search bar. OH was like "cervical mucous early pregnancy"? :dohh:
:rofl:

x


----------



## sun

:rofl:

Any plans to test tomorrow fmu?? I should be going to bed now but I'm still here. :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

i prob will but dought it will work itll just waste a test :dohh:

go to bed woman! :rofl:

xx


----------



## sun

You better ignore me then, cuz I'll just be a test pusher!! :rofl:

OK - I'm off to bed!! xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:rofl:

night babes :hi: x


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls :wave:

Well I am gutted :( last night had signs of ovu and was so I'll I didn't manage to dtd! Went to bed at 8 and just ended up spending the night vom'ing :( so that's me out for this month again :( And next month I dont think we're ttc as I'm not keen on. Christmas baby :( how crap to be ill on your fertile day :( ah well if I did manage to ovu earlier we dtd on cd11 and cd13 so I'll have to just hope :)

Right sorry about that moan!

Kerri - did you get your appointment?
Stef - did you get hold of your gramps?
Andi - glad the appointment went well :) and ohhhh to pergola symptoms :)
Dani - oh that dinner sound yum! Lucky bun :) hops your ok!
Caz - good luck for this month Hun ;)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sarah! i'm so sorry you feel so ill :hugs: i hope it passes quickly, too bad to hear that you didn't get ny :sex:ing in :( What do you think it is? tummy bug? food poisening? Preggie? ;) I know you havnt ovd yet but ya know stranger things have happened ;)

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning Ladies!! 
Andi glad the appointment went well and i think u need to hurry and test , My gums bleed now and again when brushing my teeth but they always have done really not just in pregnancy i think i brush to hard lol 
Well i am waiting to phone the doctors to try get an appointment bet i get put in a bloody queue*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo 9.30!! am excited!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Morning kerri! GL for the doctors how exciting! :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*eeeek am sooo excited but yet still nervous haha!! doesnt seem real!! x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

lucky haha.

I cant wait to have my midwife again. me and her were real close it was so sad when my time with her was up! She tells people Ella is her one special baby. hehe


----------



## sjbno1

Andi - I have no idea :( I literally went shopping yesterday and started feeling really thirsty and getting stomach cramps, then I got a headache and had dinner which just sat in my tummy and came up last night :( I think I might have ovu'd in the last couple of days of I did at all :( this month my cycle has been odd with not many signs :( really hate ttc so think if it's a bfn this month which Im pretty sure it will be I might have to take a break :( I've spoken to my friend and she's gonna keep a eye on my cycle for me - whilst I delete my app :( just cant be dealing with it :( lol woe is me!

GL at the drs kerri x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awwww thats lovely

would you believe, my midwife is my godmother haha!! how crazy is that ....so its quite good because i know her quite well and feel comfterble with her x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh babes i hope it passes quickly :hugs: 

TTC stresses me out too :( I was thinking of not using opks next month and just dtd at random, coz i'm sick of getting confused all the time!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sjbno1 said:


> Andi - I have no idea :( I literally went shopping yesterday and started feeling really thirsty and getting stomach cramps, then I got a headache and had dinner which just sat in my tummy and came up last night :( I think I might have ovu'd in the last couple of days of I did at all :( this month my cycle has been odd with not many signs :( really hate ttc so think if it's a bfn this month which Im pretty sure it will be I might have to take a break :( I've spoken to my friend and she's gonna keep a eye on my cycle for me - whilst I delete my app :( just cant be dealing with it :( lol woe is me!
> 
> GL at the drs kerri x

*awwwww no sarah, i think if u get a bfn this cycle then because u and ur OH dont like ttc, you should just spend 1 week BD'n everynight for that week and then chances are .....u will get ur bfp and wont hafto ttc again  
lol xxx*


----------



## sjbno1

Grrrr stupid Phone Deleted my post :(

Kerri - that's fab knowing your mw :)
Andi - hope it passes quickly - MIL is here looking after izzie so I'm still in bed as usually I'd be at work lol 

Kerri - the problem with that plan is that sam hates dtd on demand :( so I'd end up getting nothing lol so I think if I don't know my cycle etc and just dtd a few times a week we are bound to get pregnant eventually? :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed ur on ur way to a feb bfp anyway!!  

is it normal to be nervous hahaha!! im actually nervous x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

yes its normal hun, i was always normal with appointments haha


----------



## sjbno1

Fingers crossed kerri - I guess dtd on cd11 & 13 could mean a few swimmers could be waiting :shrug: 

Awwww I remember being nervous but the fact you have no af still and millions ics id say there's not much to be nervous about :) xxx


----------



## Sambles

Good morning/evening everyone,

Kerri - hope the doctors goes well, I bet it feels even more 'real' now!

Stef - hope your grandad is ok :hugs:

Andi - ooh they do sound like pregnancy symptoms, I had bleeding gums with Sam

Sarah - big :hugs: Sorry you weren't well last night. Have you had a peak on CBFM yet?

I'm sooooo tired today. Sam was awake from 3- 5 this morning whinging/crying and nothing I did seemed to calm him down so I need lots of coffee today :coffee: I'm doing all the housework this morning and then got Sam at the dietician's this afternoon (he has got a dairy allergy so we go every 3 months)

I really should start the housework now but I don't have the motivation x


----------



## sjbno1

Morning vicky :hugs:maybe you should go back to bed and ignore the cleaning ;)

I haven't had a peak :( stupid test sticks messed up and missed it I think? I did get a high just now so might just dtd tonight anyway :)

Hoping my MIL takes izzie out soon I might do some tidying/cleaning whilst the house is empty :)


----------



## Sambles

Maybe you are going to ov later this cycle Sarah? I would dtd tonight just in case and seeing as it's Valentine's Day hopefully you're OH won't feel under pressure.

I would love to go back to bed but I know I wouldn't be able to get to sleep because my mind would just be thinking about how messy the house looked!

Are you feeling any better today?x


----------



## MiissMuffet

aaagrrhhh I caved and did an ic, and yep theres very faint 2nd line. i'm getting really sick of these tests, this one brand keeps giving me false positives I dont know why i bother. i've only got 1 left anyways and 2 other ics (a diff brand) which i have never had a false pos on so i am saving those ones.


----------



## sjbno1

Vicky - Im thinking we're gonna dtd tonight just incase :) especially as I can use valentines day as my excuse lol

Ohhhhhhhh Andi! I didn't think you could get a false positive :shrug: only because they level the pregnancy hormone? You need to do a nice test :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sarah i hope you get to dtd tonight!!!!! 

I have seen my fair share of false positives lately. It's getting rediculous!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Back from the doctors .......pregnancy confirmed eeeek!!

got my name down on list for swine flu jab  and got an appointment for normal flu jab as theyre advising all pregnant people to get both for safety reasons.

Midwife appointment isnt till 9th march!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

exciting kerri!!!

And hello nausia- I've been seeing you every night the past 4/5 nights at this same time. You better be there for a good reason or else i will :brat:


----------



## sjbno1

Boo to feeling sick andi but it could be for a good reason :dance: :dance:

Kerri - woop woop 

Just tidied izzie room up! God it gets messy so quickly :( ah well hopefully it'll last a few days of being tidy :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

yeap its passed now lol, didnt last very long


----------



## MiissMuffet

nunight girls! Talk tomorrow xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite xx*


----------



## Stef

Oh i didnt update last night. My Gramps are fine, they had gone out for tea. Silly Billys! lol

sarah sorry youre feeling ill. :(

Vicky, im like that, i cant rest if my house is a tip! 

I have an exam tonight. cant really be arsed because A i think im going to fail and B im still in pain and cant be arsed going into college jn the cold. 

:( 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef: get your brainy head on and pass that exam!! ....Good luck for tonite but hurry back cuz ..........ITS OBEM NIGHT!!! 

   *


----------



## Stef

Kerri... Thats all i will be thinking about. hahaha.


----------



## sjbno1

Haha kerri! OBEM! Thanks for the reminder lol

Stef - goodluck with your exam :)

Sam has his first plumbing exam on saturday :) eek


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha no problem sarah, we cant have you missing that!! x*


----------



## Shey

Happy Valentine's Day ladies! do ya'll have any plans?

asfm got a visit from AF this morning


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Boooo to af!  

 no plans i hate valentines day lol, i think its over rated and a total waste of money, why do you need 1 day to tell people you love them lol x so i told OH not to buy anything!! x So just a normal day for me haha! 

wat bout everyone else x*


----------



## sjbno1

Lol exactly kerri! Sam laughs at me watching it now as I hate squeamish things on tv lol

Shey - boo about AF :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa ive just done another ic!!! lol god i am a total poasa, altho i do have lots to use up!!  *


----------



## sjbno1

lol Kerri - you think that is bad i'm a total knicker checker and I have cm finally which possibly means late ovu :D we are totally dtd tonight :D :D :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*knicker checker  haha! i am officially one of these too*


----------



## Shey

Wanna knw something funny? When I was prego with my LO 3 yrs ago I didn't get a positive til I was 3 months pregnant


----------



## sjbno1

haha Kerri - glad i'm not the only one :D 

shay - oh really - i've heard about this happening, i'd have gone bonkers - did you have bloods done before getting your bfp?


----------



## Shey

I took several tests and they said negative but then I took an ept one and it was positive


----------



## sjbno1

that would drive me bonkers :D


----------



## Shey

yea it did drive me bonkers


----------



## caleblake

kerri im the same as you we dont even buy cards although david did make me a jubilee with a post it on it addresses to the new baby :rofl: ice was my craving with caleb so it was a nice though, I tell david I love him every day, would prefer to save the money and pay it towards our mortgage as aposed to buying cuddly toys etc

sorry for the :witch: shey

Stef- scan pic looks great

Hope your all well ladies thanks for the obem reminder, my wee sister had her scan today too she is 13+6 :yipee: she has booked a sex scan for 6th march cant wait to find out the sex xxx


----------



## caleblake

p.s sarah im a knicker checker too :haha: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

URGH!!!!

*I am possibly the most bloated person in the uk right now!, i look like i am 4months pregnant never mind 4 weeks, its serious!! feeling very bloated, so god help my OH when all this gas decides to escape hahahahahahahahahaahha   
I had always wondered what quorn tasted like so i cooked some quorn burgers for lunch and ever since then ive felt sick and bloated, i had made spag bol for tea, just had a bowl now and its worse!!! i feel like a human balloon!*


----------



## sun

Hi Everyone!! :wave:

Kerri - Glad you got your pg confirmed at the docs - then took another test right after :rofl: Sorry you feel crappy though - never had quorn as they don't allow it here :shrug: 
I heard it's some kind of mushroom thing though. 

Stef - Glad your gramps is ok!!! xx

Vicky - Didn't know your LO has a dairy allergy - so does Bun!! We've been off dairy since he was 6 months old (me too since I am BF - miss it!!) xx


Did another OPK today and got a neg - so had 2 days of positive!! Think I will BD tonight and that's all I can do for this cycle. 
Now to just hurry up and wait for all those pg symptoms to come rolling in!! :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa i am a total poasa!! 
And i will not be eating quorn again in a hurry thats for sure! 
Ooo fingers crossed youve caught that egg!!  *


----------



## sun

I'm also a POASA!! I'm kind of worried now that I got a neg OPK - will have to wait a week before I can POAS again!! 
Though I will probably only get to CD24 before I test. :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*the 1st week of the 2ww is the worst isnt it haha, the 2nd week isnt as bad coz u can poas!!! LOL*


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Vicky - Didn't know your LO has a dairy allergy - so does Bun!! We've been off dairy since he was 6 months old (me too since I am BF - miss it!!) xx

I didn't know Bun had a dairy allergy either! I knew Sam had an allergy from about 3 months but he wasn't actually diagnosed until he was 8 months because the gp told me it was reflux:dohh: even though I knew it wasn't. I had to cut out all dairy from my diet as well and when I finished BF 2 months ago I went on a dairy binge. I never had as much ice cream, cheese, milkshake and yoghurt in my life :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today afm done another opk and its not as dark as yesterdays woopp x x x


----------



## sjbno1

i seem to have a niggly belly tonight - not sure if that could be ovu or if it is just the remainder of my tummy upset :shrug: 

i love POAS but dont often like the results lol


----------



## sun

Sambles said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> Vicky - Didn't know your LO has a dairy allergy - so does Bun!! We've been off dairy since he was 6 months old (me too since I am BF - miss it!!) xx
> 
> I didn't know Bun had a dairy allergy either! I knew Sam had an allergy from about 3 months but he wasn't actually diagnosed until he was 8 months because the gp told me it was reflux:dohh: even though I knew it wasn't. I had to cut out all dairy from my diet as well and when I finished BF 2 months ago I went on a dairy binge. I never had as much ice cream, cheese, milkshake and yoghurt in my life :haha: xClick to expand...

I quit the dairy at 6 months after he has issues from about 2-3 months on. Our doc kept saying it was other things too, until we quit dairy on our own and within 2 weeks all his problems resolved! The doc was like oh it must have been a dairy problem. :dohh: 
What does your LO drink instead of milk?? Bun seems to be weaning himself and I am going to have to find something else for him that has enough calcium. 
Wish we had a dietician! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

morning!!!!! :hi:

Kerri I'm jealous of all your unused ics- I've only got 2 left :dohh: :rofl:

i hope everyone has had a good day. Ella got hold of my phone this morning and slobbered on it and now its not working :( That happened with my last phone too :brat:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OBEM Time girlies *


----------



## MiissMuffet

lucky!!


----------



## sjbno1

woop woop :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

i need a link to be able to watch the show online somewhere. OH downloaded a hotspot shield so i can watch things from overseas that dont normally let u unless your in the region. Cheeky ay. i been watching 16 and pregnant on it heeeheee. well i skip through them and just watch the births haha


----------



## sun

Agree - I want to find out how to hide my IP address so I can watch too.
Apparently the US is getting their version of OBEM too (Canada gets all US channels) but I'm sure it will be more fluffy and less real. (ie: lots of editing and makeup/filters LOL)

Maybe it's better I don't watch though - I'm already broody enough!
Also I love how BnB slows right down when it's on :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

https://lifebegins.channel4.com/ does this help girlies?


ohhhh i think i might be getting ovu cramps on my right side :dance: :dance: is it to late to dtd tonight?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks Sarah i'll check it out soon!!! Ooooh get :sex:ing!!! :dance:

I hope my ics arrive today. i wish i ordered more than 10. Oh well I'll order 50 for next month. At only $2.85 for a pack of 10 i might as well stock up- and hey, if I bought in bulk then I would probably typically get preggies b4 they arrived. Thats the way things usually go :rofl:


----------



## sun

Thanks Sarah! xx

Just watched a clip - so THAT'S what gas and air is!!! I always kind of wondered what it looked like lol...

Also - yes - BD, BD, BD!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah ......get sexin!*


----------



## sun

MiissMuffet said:


> Thanks Sarah i'll check it out soon!!! Ooooh get :sex:ing!!! :dance:
> 
> I hope my ics arrive today. i wish i ordered more than 10. *Oh well I'll order 50 for next month. *At only $2.85 for a pack of 10 i might as well stock up- and hey, if I bought in bulk then I would probably typically get preggies b4 they arrived. Thats the way things usually go :rofl:

Hmmmm - what kind of PMA is that??? :haha: You mean you'll be all stocked up for TTC#3??! :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

but andi i dont think you need them :dance: :dance: you need a good test :D :D :D

hmmm this aching feeling is on my right side and is sorta dull cramps and pinching :shrug: really strange :dohh: gonna jump on OH when he gets back from walking the dogs :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

LOL well i figure if I get 50 then I wont run out! Well helloooo its me your talking too. i'll run out in the first week. na jokes ;)


----------



## sjbno1

lol Andi :D 

awww i want to update my ticker saying your ttc buddies :D do any of you mind :D


----------



## sjbno1

lol Andi :D 

awww i want to update my ticker saying your ttc buddies :D do any of you mind :D


----------



## Stef

Evening girls. 

Passed my Exam. Came out with a merit 2% off a distinction, could kick myself but never mind, i thought i was going to fail so i should be very pleased. 

I <3 OBEM

Im excited to see what happens with the VBAC girl. 

Not caught up with thread yet so sorry, hope every one is O.K. :D

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

yay well done Stef :D :D theres a girl doing hypnobirthing too :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

dont mind at all Sarah :)


----------



## sun

Sarah - Don't know if you were referring to everyone or just Andi, but ofcourse! xx

Stef - Congrats!! x


----------



## Stef

Thank you :D

Well ladies im retiring to bed early tonight so will catch up tomorrow.

Night all xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Pretty much you girlies who I talk to on here :) so defo you sun :) I feel all lonely :(

Well OH is still watching tv!!!!! Grrr wish he would hurry up!! I might text him and tell him to get to bed lol

Just out of curiosity - if you get cramps is it before ovu or after? :shrug:?


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'll add you too Sarah!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah, usually before but it can also happen after as i had cramps around ov and everyday after right up untill 2days before my bfp!*


----------



## sun

I never know what OV pain is supposed to feel like, but I always get cramps during the 2WW. And when I was pg, I didn't go a day without them! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*my ov pains just feel like sharp nipping cramps in one side, either one or the other tho never usually both, sometimes when u sit down it feels like a sharp twinge too. i went to the docs about 4month after coming off BCP with these pains as i hadnt felt them before, and he was like erm its ovulation.....oops! haha*


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks kerri :)

Right I'm so bloody annoyed, sam wasn't in the mood last night :( claimed her was tired and needed to unwind :( so I let him and we fell asleep, so I woke up and tried it on, then it all fizzled out :( so if they were ovu cramps im pretty sure I'm out as the last day we dtd was cd13 :( 

Also if this was ovu cramps I've decided next month we're gonna dtd when we want so that if i get these cramps again, he won't feel to Pressured!!! I think his exam course if stressing him without him knowing :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sarah have you tried not telling him that you need to dtd? Like just start making out with him or something so then he might not feel so pressured? 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

That's what I have been doing :( he just says hes tired from studying and working :( at the beginning of the month he's all up for dtd when I tell him then when it comes to it he doesn't want to know :( yet he wants another baby so goodness knows how he thinks that's gonna happen :( 

Anyway enough about silly men how are you today? I'm just using my cbfm as it hasn't peaked yet! :dohh: so its still asking For test and is still showing as high? :shrug: how bloody confusing lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm ok hun, just really missing studying today, i really want to be a midwife but i want to wait till Ellas older and ive had another baby but at the same time i want to do it now :wacko:


----------



## sjbno1

Awwww I always think that would be such a fab job but I'm squeamish lol 

Have you POAS yet :) that will take your mind off it :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

LOL yes i did this morning bfn. im not due AF till next week.

i have heartburn grrr


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning  *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ive got my seasonal flu jab booked for the 1st march, would you ladies leave the appointment as it is or ring to bring it forward??? I've been thinkin bout this all night and can't decide what to do x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

id leave it as it x


----------



## sjbno1

Morning kerri :wave:

I'd leave it Hun :) why are you worried x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no it was just cuz its not for 2 weeks, what if i was to get flu in that 2 weeks :/ .....i think its just with tyler being at nursery, all the things that go round nurseries!! 
am sure al be ok i suppose, 1st march aint that far away. 
I cant believe that my little baby is going to be 3 on sunday!!!!! :O*


----------



## MiissMuffet

time goes fast huh!


----------



## sjbno1

I'm sure it'll be ok :) march is just over a week and a half away so not far at all :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

My little girl is 11 months old tomo eeek!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Awww what's her birthday? Izzie was 18months at the beginning of this month! Eek so scary!

Haha just bought 20ovu sticks for next month ;) I'm crap at being relaxing :rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

16th March :)


----------



## sjbno1

Awwww are you doing anything for her birthday? And have you bought her pressure yet?

Kerri - what are you doing for tylers birthday? X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well we had a party for his second so this time we are going to take him to the zoo on the saturday and then on th sunday for his actual birthday we are gonna have family round and have cake etc  
he says "Hes's really excited about being number 3" haha!*


----------



## sjbno1

Awwww love him :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*   so whats everyones plans today! x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

pressure?

We having a wee party with family and friends. :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Going to bed soon Kerri don't feel myself right now, feeling really emotional and like I just want to cry :cry: i dont know why, this hasnt happened to me in ages :cry:


----------



## sjbno1

I feel like that today andi :( feeling really down about last night and confused with the cbfm :cry: but I'm gonna cheer up as today we have baby group (which we're running late for lol and then after we're off to see my friend from secondary school who I haven't seen in 14yrs :) so excited and nervous about that :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

have fun :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh no andi  hope you feel better tomorrow x 

My plan starting today is : NO MORE CRISPS, CHOCOLATE OR FIZZY DRINKS!! 
i really needed to stop eating them anyway as i keep puttin on unwatned weight, i struggled to get my fave jeans fastend this morning and thats not good!!! so i am cutting out crisps and chocolate as these are the fattiest things i eat, i am also cutting right down on my portion sizes as my doctor told me to do to help my acid reflux i get, cuz chances are thats gonna get worse with pregnancy! and fizzy drinks are out as they make my acid worse too.
So my new diet starts today!! .....i am forcing myself to eat breakfast as i usually skip it as i hate eating in the morning! 
im having a bowl of cereal for brekkie  
soup or plain rice for lunch 
some sort of meal for tea then thats it, no late night snacking!!!!!!!  

if i want to eat in between meals i will be eating fruit, and lots of water to drink!

then after the baby is born its going to be slimfast & green tea!! 

sorrry fot the essay about my diet but thats what i am going to do & thought i would share that with you haha*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Good plan kerri. I need to diet and excerise. i used to be so skinny b4 Ella, now I weigh 30kgs more :cry: Some of the medication I'm on one of the nasty side effects is weight gain. it slows down metabolism. I used to be able to pig out and not gain weight, now i dont eat much at all, like today i had a yoghurt for brekkie, and some baked beans for dinner. thats it. dan tells me to eat more but i have to appetite and yet i keep putting on weight. i'm so uncomfortable, and its stops me from going out :(

part of my appointment yesterday with the sychiatrist was so i could say i dont want these pills anymore but its only them i can be on if i want to get preggies again coz they are the safest.

i've been feeling so much better lately, i dont get down moments very often any more, I cant even cry! Like I never cry any more. EVER! But tonight i feel like I did when i 1st got diagnosed with pnd. its horrible. i'm just feeling so super emotional tonight. OH reckons its coz im preggies, which actually never crossed my mind, but it could be, but then if its not its just going to make me dissapointed.

OH kept asking me all evening whats wrong and i kept saying nothing and then i just told him how im feeling and i said i really want a hot drink but we only have enough milk for one drink, and the sweety told me he would get some in the morning and drop it back off b4 work so i can have my coffee in the morning. How lovely.

Sorry to pour this on you, just felt like i could talk to yas, i feel abit better after doing it. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thats fine hun, thats what were all here for  

Im glad that you feel better must of been horrible going through all that  
You never kno hun your OH could be right, you may be feeling emotional because of hormines    
ikno what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up.... i was the same, but i had the same feeling this time, that i got before i found out i was preg with tyler.....i just knew i was pregnant, i had that feeling this time around but i didnt want to say that and 100% convince myself incase i was totally wrong then it would of been heartbreaking  but if u have a feeling you cold be pregnant........hold onto that feeling as u never kno you could be right.....i was x!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

thanks hun, thats nice to hear :hugs: 

Ima go get me a hot drink now, back shortly xx


----------



## sjbno1

Awwww andi that must be such a yukky place to be in sometimes :hugs: your doing amazingly well hunnie xx

Kerri - diet sounds good apart from the plain rice that seems a bit bland? Will you add anything to it?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*noo, i love plain rice  
now and again i will buy the uncle bens 2min microwave rice too as its yummy flavours and quick haha , but plain rice is yummm! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks babes, just taking me back to when times were really dark :( Just having a good chat to one of my best friends i feel abit better :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

haha my friend just showed me this- its mean, the poor guy but made me laugh :rofl:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=188701214488771&oid=134443569935844


----------



## MiissMuffet

night guys, thanks for the chat earlier :hugs:

feel much better now :dance: 

nunight xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MiissMuffet said:


> haha my friend just showed me this- its mean, the poor guy but made me laugh :rofl:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=188701214488771&oid=134443569935844



*LMAO!!! he punched to screen right out hahaha!!!!  *


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> I quit the dairy at 6 months after he has issues from about 2-3 months on. Our doc kept saying it was other things too, until we quit dairy on our own and within 2 weeks all his problems resolved! The doc was like oh it must have been a dairy problem. :dohh:
> What does your LO drink instead of milk?? Bun seems to be weaning himself and I am going to have to find something else for him that has enough calcium.
> Wish we had a dietician! xx

We have major problems with milk and always have. He never ever took a bottle (even with ebm) and even now he won't have anything other than water in his cup. So he has 2 soya yoghurts a day and about 50 ml of soya milk in his museli. He hates the formula soya milk so I get the Alpro soya toddler milk and use that. We worked out that's about 350mg of calcium per day and the dietician is happy with that.

We've now got to see if he still has the allergy by putting some yoghurt on his face and seeing if he had a reaction. So I will be doing that either today or tomorrow x


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - If I went on that diet I'd end up feeling starving all the time :haha: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha vicky i prob will be but its ok. 
well im doing well so far ....i didnt buy any junk at the shop haha!! 
had my cereal and now soup and a plain bread roll for lunch  *


----------



## Sambles

Just remember you're eating for two now :winkwink: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ano thats the thing haha!!! .....i cant win lol 
doctor says cut down on portion size, yet baby will steal all the good bits and leave me starving and feeling crap! haha*


----------



## Sambles

Lol the joys of pregnancy x


----------



## Stef

sjbno1 said:


> I feel like that today andi :( feeling really down about last night and confused with the cbfm :cry: but I'm gonna cheer up as today we have baby group (which we're running late for lol and then after we're off to see my friend from secondary school who I haven't seen in 14yrs :) so excited and nervous about that :)

Sarah, im not suprised you feel down, from your posts its not the first month you have missed due to your OH not wanting to DTD. Im sorry you have to go through that it must be shattering especially when you want #2 so much :hugs:

Please dont think im interfering or think bad of me but are you sure he is definately wanting to TTC #2? As you say babies dont make them selves and unfortunately on demand is what is has to be when your ovulating, its not like you can fall pg anywhere in your cycle. I had a few problems similar with Chris, before he proposed to me I was already talking about having #2 but as we had booked a date for the wedding all Chris kept saying was can we wait til after the wedding & honeymoon. Perhaps I was naive but i was totally ready to TTC as soon as we were back from cuba and he was really offish with me at first, he didnt say he didnt feel ready until we had a full blown argument about it and he finally admitted he wasnt ready to start TTC just yet, it took a further year from there for him to actually come round to the idea. I know its none of my business but I also know how much it must hurt.

Big Hugs :hugs:

Andi, sounds like you have had a rough ride but glad your feeling better.

So how is every one. 

Vicky i still havent posted that stuff. Grrr im an idiot sometimes. lol

xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi Stef,

There's no rush for the AC, I've still got about half a bottle left that I need to use first :thumbup: x


----------



## Stef

Its a good job Vicky! :haha: I will get it done though... Promise :flower:

Any plans for the day?

xx


----------



## Sambles

We've been out into the town this morning for a few bits and went to the park and now Sam is having a nap. Then we are popping round to my mum's this afternoon.

How about you? How good does it feel not to have the dog any more? When are you starting your decorating?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I NEED LEGGINGS!! 

Every pair have holes in, not a good look!! 

i am off out for my tea tonite with my 2 mates ... should be good  think am gonna have a huge salad!! x*


----------



## Sambles

:rofl: Kerri why is it that leggings always get holes in them? Mine are the same as well!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha how annoying is it!!! ......and usually right by the arse!! soooo annoying!! 
maybe its a way of telling me.....you butt is huge!!! hahahaha 

gonna hafto buy a load more as its the only thing i feel comfy in haha, if i put jeans on after wearin leggings i feel really uncomfy*


----------



## Stef

Been back at the Drs today about my pains in my stomach they still dont know what it is. :shrug:

Im just about to get showered and go over a friends to do some college work but id much rather sit at home. opps.

Its such a relief not having the dog and Olivia has switched back instantly into the lovely little girl she used to be, perhaps too because im not so stressed and she can sense that. 

I love taking Olivia to the park but we havent been in a while because its soooo cold here and keeps raining. Chris took her out on her scooter the other night bless her she loves it.

Erm... fingers crossed that MIl might have Livy tomorrow so the decorating should start in the morning, if not it will be little bits tomorrow night but with 2 of us painting the walls hopefully it wont take that long. Fingers crossed. I cant wait. The floor wont be down for another week and a half annoyingly but never mind at least ive got a date now for it to go down. Then i can go to Next and buy my gorgeous sparkly red rug! Love it! so excited about the damned rug. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Are the pains any better than before or is it still the same? 

That's great about Livy getting back to normal, at least you now know that you definitely made the right decision in letting the dog go.

I love decorating, especially when you get new flooring as well. 

Did you manage to speak to Chris about the changing bag yet?x


----------



## Stef

They're still the same and still increase when i eat. :( Ill live! :wacko:

Yep I spoke to Chris and suprisingly he likes it too, he thought it was a little on the expensive side til i told him that its only £40 more than the Mamas and Papas bags, I might wait a little while before i order it and see if its reduced at all in their spring sale. Not like i need it immediately. Sensible head. haha!

well im going now so speak to all you lovely ladies later 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Speak to you later Stef, I hope you get the college work done x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Bye stef  

awww i am soo tired today  just wana go back to bed, everytime i walk into my bedroom i look at my bed and instantly want to jump in it haha! Oo also felt my 1st bit of nausea thismorning.......ever so slightly after being out of bed for about 5 mins i started feeling really yukk and  but it soon passed x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well 1dpo for me woopp x x x


----------



## sun

Hi everyone!! :wave: How are you all today!? Gonna read back and see what I missed!! xx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning andi when you see this :) will look at your vid later :)

Stef - thanks for your post Hun :hugs: I spoke to sam today about last night and he said that his shoulders have been killing him and he hasn't been in the mood :shrug: I think he does want another as he keeps saying you might be pregnant and referring to having more babies :shrug: he's off to get a back massage tonight, and said he hopes that will help him? So we'll see :wacko:

Kerri - I can't eat plain rice - I like savoury things and would find it bland :) enjoy your salad :)

Vicky - how did the yogurt test go?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well ladies i will be back later as i will be goin in about half n hour, but i will be back later to catch up haha!!

dont talk too much 

xxx  xxx*


----------



## Stef

Hey Sun, im great thanks! How are you??

Sarah. Hopefully that will help with his shoulders then and you can get on with TTC and if your out this cycle at least hopefully your CBFM will be working properly next cycle and you will get that BFP :thumbup:

I have cooked chicken stew in the slow cooker today, not eaten it yet but ive tasted a little and the stock i made is pretty damned good if i say so myself. :haha:

Kerri, enjoy your dinner out

Olivia and I are watching finding Nemo. She loves it. Fish are friends not food.

I need to sneak off and make some yorkshire puds, strange combination with Stew I know it should be dumplings but heyho!

xx


----------



## sun

I love Finding Nemo!!! My fave animated movie of all time! 

Yum - Dinner sounds good - I have to start thinking of what to make tonight. Thinking of vegetable curry with rice. I noticed I am eating way less salads since Bun started eating with us cuz he doesn't like them - but I want to start making more. How will he start liking salad unless he tries it?? Do any of your LOs eat salad? xx


----------



## Stef

Olivia loves salad. I only ever buy spinach watercress and rocket, i then accompany it with spring onions or red onion, cucumber, (tomatoes for Liv only as we dont like them) celery, red grapes cut in half, cripsy pancetta, Asparagus and then i either have balsamic dressing or cottage cheese. if i have balsamic i grate some paremsan over the salad, YUMM! If usuing as a main i put stuff like pesto chicken in or lemon chicken and add boiled salad potatos or will make smaller version to use as a side with Steak or something with out the taties. 

Olivia loves it. Jamie Oliver has some good salad recipes and dressings too but the above is what i usually throw together.

Having steak with this tomorrow cant wait!! Nom Nom

xx


----------



## sun

MMM sounds so delicious. My salads are usually just some kind of mixed greens, tomato, cucumber, fennel, homemade dressing and avocado with toasted pine nuts or pecans or pumpkin seeds. So yum! Bun just gives me a horrified look when I put a leaf of lettuce in front of him though :haha: I don't think he knows what to do with it lol. He likes other veg though, but I think I should keep trying with the salad! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone

Hope your all well..... I havent been on much as have been feeling horrid and trying to catch up. 

Hope your all great and had a nice valentines day. I have my docs appointment tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Stef

Sun does he like Ham?? What about rolling up some little Ham parcels and put salad stuff in the middle??

Hi Shona, sorry your feeling crappy hope your feeling better soon :flower:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

ohh good luck wanting a girl :D 

bun & stef - your salads sound nom :D mine are very dull in comparison :( izzie hates salads - she refuses to eat lettuce - just looks at it in disguist!

bleugh i feel so funny tonight - really achey and pooey feeling - i cant put my finger on it :( think its the left over from whatever was up with me on Sunday :( 

stef - thanks hun :hugs: he says hes feeling better now so we'll see - i've bought some ovu sticks from ebay LOL and gonna buy some new monitor sticks when AF arrives so i have them in time :) 

kerri -have a lovely evening :D

wheres Andi - tonight/morning?

is everyone watching my big fat gypsy wedding tonight :D


----------



## Stef

Sorry your feeling rubbish too Sarah :( Sounds like a good plan for your next cycle. 

I will be watching the gypsy wedding, did i hear it was the last one?

xx


----------



## honey08

still here ladies :kiss: ive had cd21 bloods again not sure why ! had them loads of times and shows O

had a scan few wk ago and there isnt any cycsts on my ovarys....oh had his sperm tested all fine , so just waiting to be preggers !


stef yeh last one :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey I'm back but on my phone at mo cuz oh is on laptop getting very stressed trying to sort out some photos, all I can hear is grunting and swearing lol
I failed on the salad lol, had a lasagne instead haha!!! 
I was too hungry!!*


----------



## Stef

Hi Honey :hi: long time no see. Hope your well??

Have the drs said anything else if they can start you on anything like clomid. At least there are no serious problems iykwim. I know the waiting game is awful. :hugs: I hope it happens soon for you. 

Shame its the last one it gives me some amusement. :haha:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah aww for the siggy  *


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - I didn't do the yoghurt test because Sam was so grumpy today so I didn't want to make him feel any worse. Will probably try tomorrow.

Sorry you're not feeling well xx :hugs:


----------



## sjbno1

hehe do you like it :D i replaced my beautiful izzie for beautiful bnb girls :kiss: :hugs:

ohhh no is it the last one :( haha

and kerri nom i bet it was scrummy though :D


----------



## Stef

Hello Kerri.

haha at Steven, they are just as bad on the laptops as they are on the damned Xbox. 

xx


----------



## Stef

Ooohhh! Just flicked the Brits on and I cant wait to see Rihanna in November!!

Excited!!! Much!!!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah: Mmm very yummy!! 

Stef: it's unreal is is sat I'n his little ball of rage and my poor laptop is at the end of it all, it's begging to come back to me! 

Who's watching Brit awards .... Rhianna is officially stunning 100% jelous*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha Stef im coming!!! Lol*


----------



## Stef

Im very jealous!!

I want legs up to me arm pits like that!!!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

sam is watching the crappy football :dohh:


----------



## sjbno1

haha stef - why isnt there a like button lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I'm very jelous of those legs too infact her whole body!!*


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Im very jealous!!
> 
> I want legs up to me arm pits like that!!!
> 
> xx

:rofl:

I know, how is it possible to have legs THAT long!?


----------



## Stef

Oh no Sarah sort it out. Lol. 

Ive missed some of it though what time did it start???

I should be cleaning up. cant be arsed. ill do it at 10pm before chris gets home whilst i prepare his tea. 

xx


----------



## honey08

Stef said:


> Hi Honey :hi: long time no see. Hope your well??
> 
> Have the drs said anything else if they can start you on anything like clomid. At least there are no serious problems iykwim. I know the waiting game is awful. :hugs: I hope it happens soon for you.
> 
> Shame its the last one it gives me some amusement. :haha:
> 
> xx



well i wanted a lap and dye but saw a diff doc :wacko: who just put me for cd21 bloods .... again 



yep got brit awards on :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

Oh My! They forgot to sew on the bottom of her dress, she was barely dressed :rofl:


----------



## Stef

How strange Honey :wacko:

xx


----------



## honey08

i know stef tell me bout it , just feel like were going round in circles :?


----------



## sjbno1

haha stef - i know but last night i made him watch OBEM so there are sacrifices lol and i'll look at the pics at work tomorrow :D


----------



## sjbno1

oops honey, just saw your message - grrr about the Dr hun :hugs:

hmmmmmmmm no sign of Andi still???


----------



## Stef

Honey, yeah definately, can you get another appointment with your dr??

sarah, i think its repeated later, its usually repeated all bloody night. Do you not have sky+ you could record it?

Vicky, i dont think its is possible, she has add ons, lol also they dont even wobble at all when dancing or stomping her feet or anything :( Cow

OMG Lewis! Im in love. dribble phaor. BUT... he has shaved ALL his hair off. im not liking that!!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha recording my big fat gypsy wedding and shameless tonight :D :D :D i'm not to fussed really as i spend the evening fast forwarding lol


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi: Im watching the brits too, sorry ive not been around much Im just knackered, I usually come on when calebs knapping or in bed but Ive been so tired Im taking that time to sleep too, silly ms is still going strong but only once a day in the mornings. I finally got round to calling my doctors today :rofl: they tried to give me an appointment tomorrow but Im busy (well told them that) so Im going next wednesday (wednesday afternoons are baby day at our surgery so will see the nurse, hv and mw) Will get my early scan next week at some point too I would expect.

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Stef

Hi Nat, the tiredness killed me in first tri with Liv and is with this baby too. Hope your appointment goes well next week. 

Im going to record gypsy wedding at watch the brits, ill watch gypsy wedding in the morning before we start decorating. 

I HATE tinnie tempah, :dohh:

xx


----------



## sun

What awards show is this?? For music?? I sat up watching the Grammy's last Sunday :dohh:
Rhianna was performing there too


----------



## Sambles

Stef I've just realised that you're going to be in 2nd Tri in a week. That's gone so quick!xx


----------



## sun

Aren't you in 2nd tri now?? I thought 13 weeks! xx


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Aren't you in 2nd tri now?? I thought 13 weeks! xx

I used to think that but on here it's got 2nd Tri is 14 weeks :shrug: x


----------



## Stef

Erm im not sure if 2nd tri is 13 or 14 weeks. =/ get conflicting info. Exciting though, I love the 2nd tri

xx


----------



## sun

Agreed! 2nd tri is the best! xx


----------



## Stef

Eugh i have just realised that where I live is on Gypsy Wedding tonight. Theres fooking loadsa gypsys in our town, every one hates them. Can you beleive when there is a funeral the police close off a whole road for them and all you can see is flat bed transit after flatbed transit filled with flowers. 

Its not a bad town apart from the gyspsy. I hardly see them though if im honest, they are on the outskirts of town near the tip.


----------



## sjbno1

lol stef


----------



## caleblake

awh I thought 2nd tri was the longest for me, I liked 3rd the best :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sun

By 3rd tri I had SPD so I was shuffling around lol, so it wasn't as fun. But I finally got a bump in 3rd tri, so that was a bonus!! :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi all! Just stopping in. feeling really nausious :sick: just threw up :(


----------



## sun

Oh Crap - sorry you aren't feeling well. :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sorry your not feeling great andi x Hope you feel better soon xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

evening ladies :hi:


----------



## Sambles

Evening Andi,

How are you feeling now?xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea im feeling fine. its been happening the last few days- just get sudden on and off bouts of nausia. But today was by far the worse it made me run for the toilet :dohh: i will be expecting to be feeling it again shortly as i have done for the past few nights :dohh:

how u babes? xx


----------



## Sambles

I really hope it's a good sign for you :thumbup: When are you planning on testing next?

I'm ok, Sam's having a nap so I've put some washing on and sitting here with a cup of tea 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hopefully!!! AF is due next week, and i've only got one ic left so no more testing for a few days atleast! OH is goin to get me a first response in the shopping tomorrow- a 3 pack. so i will prob do one tomorrow night anyways, and then again after the weekend :)

xx


----------



## ljo1984

can i join pease? this is my 6th cycle TTC imogen a brother or sister. im currently 13dpo and really thought i might win this month- i just had a feeling that i knew- and ive been having niggly pains to the right (and i know i ovulated on the right). i tested yesterday morning and BFN! so im refusing to test until the weekend if AF hasnt arrived by then! im finding it tough going as i fell on the 2nd month of trying in my first pregnancy and with imogen and im now heading for cycle 7!!

Also after the next cycle im thinking of a 2 month break to avoid an xmas baby and one been born around imogens birthday- has any one else done this before? i just don
t know how im gonna get through it! lol. 

thanks for reading and good luck to all you ladies. xx


----------



## Sambles

Eek how exciting. I think we need another :bfp: on this thread soon x


----------



## Sambles

Hi ljo1984 :wave:

It's hard when #2 takes longer than #1, that's the situation that I'm in at the moment too :hugs: I know what you mean about avoiding an xmas baby but I would find it soooo hard to not DTD around ov time.

Anyway you're not out with this cycle yet. When I was TTC DS I got a :bfn: 13dpo and a :bfp: 14dpo so you're still in with a chance xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ljo :hi:

You're not out till the :witch: gets you! goodluck!!

i been getting crampy pinching pains in my lower abdo tonight. To the left. The same as i had b4 i found out i was preggie with Ella exept that was to the right.

one thing i cant go by is my boobies! My boobies were my biggest give away b4 i got my BFP they swelled up, the aerolas got bigger and i got a big vain around them. But coz i'm still breastfeeding they still look like that so i cant really go from them :dohh:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* ljo.....your not out till  comes...... keep up the PMA!! 

andi: how many dpo are you now?? sorry my memory is like a sieve today! 

hey vicky :wave:*


----------



## MrsLQ

Morning ladies, evening Andi, welcome Ljo

Well I think that I have ovulated, got really bad pain on the right side for past 2/3 days, hubby says maybe I released 2 eggs and we will have twins!! We have had sex everyday/night (sometimes twice) since the 08.02, so I am hoping we will catch the eggy!!! The thing is if we do, we will be due around Oliver's birthday, but you know what, we will just cope with it. Caught up on OBEM last night made me super broody. We want to dtd again tonight, just to cover all bases, but we can't, he has his sperm analysis tomorrow!!! Not sure we were even meant to do it last night....ooooops.....

I think this thread is doing really well for BFPs, but it is always good to add some more!!!!


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> * ljo.....your not out till  comes...... keep up the PMA!!
> 
> andi: how many dpo are you now?? sorry my memory is like a sieve today!
> 
> hey vicky :wave:*

Hi Kerri,

I was wondering where you were. I was getting a bit worried lol x


----------



## Sambles

Hi MrsLQ,

It's good to hear from you. It sounds like you have had plenty of :sex: so hopefully there will be plenty of spermy to get the egg :thumbup: Good luck for hubby's SA tomorrow.

How's your job going? Are you still enjoying it?xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i dont know how many dpo i am as im not sure when i ovulated. maybe like 8 or something??


----------



## MrsLQ

yeah, still enjoying the job, going to view a new apartment today...wooooooo


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi MrsLQ :hi:


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies,

Just a quick post from me as we are cleaning the carpets and im needing to keep an eye out for the courier coming to collect the pram I sold.

Hope every one is well, I cant wait to get on with my decorating. As soon as the carpets done and the courier has arrived we will be heading out to buy bits & pieces to decorate. I will have to take some before and after pictures.

I wont be buying decorative things like the big lamp I want and cushions, rug etc until the floor is down. (next weekend I hope)

Cant wait!

Welcome ljo1984, sorry its taking longer ttc #2 :hugs:

I do have an xmas baby, 3 days before, its not so bad. 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay that sound so exciting Stef :dance: Yea I would prefer not to have a xmas baby but if I do oh well, it wont be so bad. :) x


----------



## Stef

Hi Cherie. 

Hope the appointment and the apartment viewing goes well!!:thumbup:

Glad to hear you still enjoy your job. 

Andi if your only 8dpo then perhaps its just too early to test. Good luck!!

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea i'm not goin to test for a few days :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha vicky im always about somewhere!!  
been up in the loft today to change the bed up there and found some of Tylers baby clothes eeek!! soo tiny x

cherie: hey ooo fingers crossed that youve caught the egg this time around  
*


----------



## MiissMuffet

bugger now i'm confused y oh y did i do an opk!? The line is pretty dark!!! But I have white lotiony cm (sorry TMI) so it doesnt seem like I would be oving this late. Y do these stupid tests do that to me!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## ljo1984

thanks ladies for being so welcoming! Miiss Muffet i had this niggly pain thing in nov and did get a BFP at 12dpo, but then started bleeding the same day- so early MC so i think this time when it was doing it i though yipee- but BFN 12dpo. oh well just have to wait it out and see what fate has in store for me! and i dont really go by boobs either, i BF imogen until mid nov when she lost intrest so switched to cows milk, im still making a little bit of milk even now so never expect them to be sore. i did think the areola was darker last few days but maybe im imagianing it ha ha, and im always quite veiny in that department lol.
I think i'll see what happens next cycle if we get there then talk to OH about what to do for xmas and jan EDD's. at the moment its what i want to do (wait 2 months) but i know what i'll be like once its here lol. Im currently taking soy, and vit b6 as my LP was 8-10 days so in them 2 months i might experiment and let my body go solo and see what happens.

sending you all baby dust. xxx


----------



## ljo1984

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *haha vicky im always about somewhere!!
> been up in the loft today to change the bed up there and found some of Tylers baby clothes eeek!! soo tiny x
> 
> cherie: hey ooo fingers crossed that youve caught the egg this time around
> *

i was looking in imogens memory box today at the 1st baby grow she wore, it was sooooo tiny, and it was massive on her! and her tinie tiny socks! oh im so broody lol. xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

my LP was really short last month! i am thinking of taking soy and b6 if i dont get my bfp this cycle. Just confused as i got a really dark line on an opk just now. pretty sure ive already ovd. thought iwas in the 2ww :wacko:


----------



## MiissMuffet

heres my opk. so confused

https://i52.tinypic.com/24zma9g.jpg

:wacko:


----------



## Sambles

Stef I think I need to see this red sparkly rug that you're talking about :thumbup: Did you say it's from Next?x


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> heres my opk. so confused
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/24zma9g.jpg
> 
> :wacko:

Can't you get +ve OPKs if you're pregnant?xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea u can but they arnt as sensitive as hpts :wacko:


----------



## Sambles

Hmm that's very confusing then. That OPK looks like it's very nearly positive. Have you had one that dark this cycle?x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just gutted the house nice and clean now afm just really bloated today x x x


----------



## ljo1984

ooooo yeh thats positive!! weird! did you post any pics of opks when you thought you ovulated. the month after my mc i didnt take soy and i got what i though was a surge it was as dark as the control line but really thin, then went back to nothing and about a week later i got a proper surge with a definate line (like yours). i ovulated on cd23!!! was a looooong cycle! xx


----------



## Sambles

ljo1984 - how long have you been taking soy for? I'm thinking of trying it when af arrives x


----------



## MiissMuffet

No I didnt but I had another opk the same darkness as this early on so just figured i missed my surge. i'm abit guted coz of the symptoms i been getting i was getting so excited :cry:

x


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Stef I think I need to see this red sparkly rug that you're talking about :thumbup: Did you say it's from Next?x

Yeah it is, GORGEOUS! They do it in all different colours a friend of mine has the plumb coloured one in her living room it looks lovely. 

Heres the link. even more gorgeous in real life :D

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/hom...uot;Shop By Product&quot;&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Rugs

xx

Edited: What a div i forgot the link pmsl


----------



## MiissMuffet

im off to bed to sulk now.lol. 

nunight xx


----------



## Stef

Night Andi

x


----------



## ljo1984

ive been taking it since oct and been ovulating abut cd16 ish so not much difference from my normal but this cycle i got pos opk and on cbfm on cd 12 but might just be a one off lol.


----------



## Sambles

Ooh Stef that's beautiful. What colour are you doing the walls and what colour flooring are you putting down? Sorry, just being nosy x


----------



## Sambles

Night Andi :hugs: x


----------



## ljo1984

MiissMuffet said:


> im off to bed to sulk now.lol.
> 
> nunight xx

dont be sulking get BDing- if this is your suge your still in with a chance! xx


----------



## Stef

If I tell you you will cringe. lol

The walls are what dulux call clouded pearl which is a really light grey colour almost white but with just a little hint. 

The back wall I have bought some black wall paper with like a silver flower pattern on. 

It sounds really dull but i think it will look nice once done especially with the red to brighten it up.

Getting the red rug, but i really really really want the pink one, i think the colour is lovely and with some nice pink cushions on the black sofa but Chris says it will be too girly. Pffft so red it is. 

heres the link to the dulux site and the colour its clouded pearl 4.

https://www.dulux.co.uk/colour/clouded_pearl_4

and this is the wall covering, it looked nice on the sample we took home and when i put it against the wall but im not keen looking at it here, hope its looks ok once on the wall (please please please)

https://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav....rive>{black}&fh_refview=lister&isSearch=false

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef that's really weird because in our bedroom we have got red carpet and 3 of the walls are painted whitey/creamy/grey and the third one we wallpapered in a very similar design to the one you've got. After we had bought everything I suddenly thought why the hell did we choose those colours but they actually go together really well.

I think we will need a photo when it's all finished :thumbup: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef how exciting i love decorating  I love the wall covering!!  

sooo tired today!! and i am meant to be taking tyler to the park with my friend and her little boy, but i actually really cant be arsed lol, altho if she phones then i will take him because he loves it x 

nanite andi ....strange about the opk's x*


----------



## Sambles

Aww kerri, I rememeber the 1st Tri tiredness sooo well. It was horrible xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno vicky it leaves u feeling drained, i just cant stop yawning lol, its not really really bad at the moment, altho i could quite happily curl up and zonk out for a couple of hours *


----------



## sun

Morning everyone!! :wave: Hope you're all doing well! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey sun :wave:

well weve been to the park, Tyler and Dylan (ty's friend) had lots of fun and then i called in at my mum and dads house on the way back to see them, My dad had brought some of those straight reflective bracelets that u hit against your arm and the snap round to form a bracelet thing, back from work and gave them to tyler and omg how much fun has he had with them haha he loves them!!! we have just got home now.

i also feel even more tired than earlier and i feel sick too lol altho im pretty sure its cuz am fairly hungry x *


----------



## sun

I would feel so sick in 1st tri if I didn't have something in my stomach. I used to carry around food or I would feel so so awful :sick:

Glad you all had a good time at the park! Today we have nothing planned so Bun is whining - he likes it when we do stuff lol. 
I need to get homework done for my class tonight though so it would be great if he could play a bit! :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno yer ive put a bit of toast in so just gonna nibble on that till OH gets in, as i think were gonna be naughty and have a chinese for tea x  

aww hope u manage to get your homework done!! xx*


----------



## sun

Thanks - mmmm chinese sounds so delicious! 
We live in a smaller city now so I can't get real chinese food like we used to get! Miss it so much! 
I try to make my own but it is always so lame compared to the real thing!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*aww no way!! i shouldnt really be eating it as its not exactly part of my healthy eating i said i was going to start haha but never mind lol x
oooo i would love to be able to cook my own chinese food, i was actually going to look up some recipes, uve just reminded me thanks 
what kind of stuff do you make sun x*


----------



## sun

The only thing I make well is wontons (which I either pan fry or put in soup) and congee.
But I try to make other stuff! Like sichuan noodles, shredded pork, fried rice, steamed dumplings, stuffed tofu, a million different kinds of noodles - some turn out and others don't really. I have also tried making the stuffed buns, but they didn't work well at all :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*wow u know how to cook lots of chinese food, im gonna hafto have a look at different recipes because im getting bored of all the food we eat, we tend to eat the same sort of foods and i would quite like to have some new recipes to try so im gonna go away to google in a sec haha!! x*


----------



## Sambles

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone has had a great day. We've just got back from Asda because our cupboards were bare and desperately needed food. 

What's everyone's plans for tonight? I'm not up to much, OH has got his op tomorrow so I think we are just going to watch TV together x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky my cupboards are bare too, were gonna have to wait till friday when OH gets paid x

Hope all goes well with your OH's op tomorrow x *


----------



## sun

I have my class tonight so trying to get my homework done!
Bun is due for a nap in about 20min so hope he sleeps for at least an hour! Should have done this days ago :dohh: 

Dinner is leftover veg curry and rice - mmm


----------



## sun

Vicky - I missed the op news! Hope everything is ok and it goes well! :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Chinese was horrible threw the lot in the bin so now im left hungry *


----------



## sun

Oh No!! Was it takeaway??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer  was horrible, i had beef chowmein and it was just horrible, the chips looked and tasted like they had been rolled in sand, cuz they obviously hadnt changed the fryers

urgh horrible *


----------



## Sambles

What are you going to have instead? You need to make sure you eat something x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I really dont know what to have, its kinda put me off and im not even that hungry now, ive got a mexican rice in the cupboard i think i will go and make that x

 Gutted as i was really looking forward to my chinese *


----------



## Sambles

Can your OH cook? Or is he like mine and allergic to the cooker? :haha: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yes unfortuantly mine has the same allergy!!! hahaha he cooked his own tea lastnight and photographed it as it was that burnt xx*


----------



## sun

Your OH took a pic!! :haha: 

That sucks about the food - sounds like you did the right thing throwing it in the bin :sick:
Hope you can find something yummy to eat though! xx


----------



## Sambles

If my OH has to cook it's either chicken burger and chips or pizza. Or takeaway! x


----------



## Sambles

How's the homework going Sun?!x


----------



## sun

My OH can cook pretty well, but he doesn't like it so makes it a huge ordeal. 
Like calls me into the kitchen to ask where everything is and how to do stuff as if he's never set foot in his own kitchen before! :roll: 

He also sighs loudly like I am making his life hard LOL - in the end I usually end up cooking - which I think is his plan all along :haha:


----------



## sun

The homework is done! So now I am procrastinating doing the dishes.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh he actually took a photo sun hahaha!!! bless him LOL 

thing is , if he puts his mind to it then his food is actually quite nice haha *


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> My OH can cook pretty well, but he doesn't like it so makes it a huge ordeal.
> Like calls me into the kitchen to ask where everything is and how to do stuff as if he's never set foot in his own kitchen before! :roll:
> 
> He also sighs loudly like I am making his life hard LOL - in the end I usually end up cooking - which I think is his plan all along :haha:

Ha ha ha men can be more manipulative than women!x


----------



## sun

So true! But I am lucky really - OH cooked for me all the time when I was pg as cooking made me feel poo. 
He also went out and picked up whatever I wanted! Awww


----------



## Sambles

Aww Sun that's so sweet of him. Do you hire him out at all?x :haha:


----------



## Stef

Vicky that is very strange!!!

Well didnt get the painting started this aft, so the plan is to do it now but my legs are hurting for some reason and im loosing the will power, Olivia is in nursery tomorrow which means it could be done easily then but Chris will be leaving for work at 11 so dosent allow much time when were both together. Im torn I really want to get it started but dont want to exhaust myself. Dont think it helps chris has had the house like a sauna whilst ive been at college :(

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Just make sure you don't tire yourself out. My OH has the house soooo hot whereas I'm always warm so we always have heating wars where I willl turn the boiler down, then he turns it up x


----------



## ljo1984

AF just got me! going onto cycle 7! feel fed up and want to cry but im not gonna! wish i could just not track ovulation and see what happens but i just cant! im terrified of missing the opportunity! i feel bad for feeling like i do when i have imogen, like all iwant is a baby, but shes my baby. but you know what i mean. urgggggg i hate all this, wish it was easy like it was the 1st 2 times. anyway has anyone used an at home SA test before! lol. OH's diest isnt the best and he reckons because he got me pregnant twice so quickly he has no problems- even though it was 2 years ago ha ha. MEN!


----------



## sjbno1

welcome ijo :wave: sorry the :witch: got you :( sending :babydust: for next time - i know exactly what you mean hun as i feel the same - i always say i'm not going to monitor lol doesnt last long :rofl: if i get af this cycle then i wont track as i'm not sure about being pregnant so close to christmas :) 

kerri - boo about your chinese!

vicki - goodluck to your OH for his op - i missed that post - what is he having done?

stef - goodluck with your painting :) are you back at work now?

Cherie - good to see you hun, you've been busy ;) hope you catch that egg hun :) 

Andi - goodluck with the frer tomorrow night :D

Sun - mmmmmmmmmmmmm those foods sound nom!!! theres alot of food being mentioned on here lately LOL 

well i had work today boo and tonight i feel all emotional and have no idea why - feel grumpy one minute, then happy then sad :shrug: haha hopefully its a good sign but also could mean ag :dohh: we'll see - next week shes due :(


----------



## Stef

not back at work yet sarah next week, decorating on hold til tomorrow :( 

sarah must be something in the air i feel all emotional and chris said ive been horrid and snappy all day
xx


----------



## sjbno1

grrr men are such arses :hugs: hopefully its a pregnancy enduced hormonal issue and a good sign for me as you are preggola :D lol


----------



## sun

Agreed! 

I'm only 3DPO and already taking note of my extensive pg symptoms! :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well there deffo is something in the air as i am in a right old mood with myself, no idea why just feeling shitty, lol 
so there is some emotional , irritable vibes being passed around!*


----------



## sjbno1

haha glad i'm not the only one LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oopsy ive just done an ic *


----------



## sjbno1

kerri - stopppppppppppppppppppppppppp doing ics lol you'll only panic if you have a crappy dodgy one :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno!! lol  

i am going to stop now x i am 

its nice and dark and pretty tho  x*


----------



## sjbno1

lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha no i am going to stop tho cuz ur right al panic x

right am going to sleep cuz i am totally shattered and im coming out of my grumpy mood now so am gonna sleep  lol x

nanite *


----------



## MiissMuffet

afternoon! :hi: x


----------



## sun

Hello!!! :wave: Just got back from class - how are you today?


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi sun! Im good how r u xx


----------



## ljo1984

sjb i feel the same, i was not gonna try at all next month and month after to avoid xmas and imogens birthday, but think that might be hard going so may have to ntnp so at least i feel im doing something. i take soy and vit b6- cause my LP was 8-10 days. so next month im gonna not take either (seen as its not a proper trying month) and see if anythings changed. so im gonna have to track ov to see when it happens off soy, and so i can see how long my LP is. sending baby dust.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi all! feeling really down and moody again tonight. i dont know whats wrong with me. :brat: poor OH is the one that suffers from it. :dohh:

I hope everyone else is well! xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol andi we were all moody last night on here haha defo something in the air :D

ijo - its so hard to know what to do itsnt it :( i might try and find a online pregnancy calculator which will give me a EDD and decide :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah theres a due date predictor on the baby centre website x*


----------



## Stef

*MORNING!​*
:hi:​


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*MORNING STEFANIE!!!! *​


----------



## MrsLQ

MORING LADIES :coffee:​


----------



## MiissMuffet

* !!!!!!EVENING!!!!!!! *​
:haha:


----------



## MrsLQ

right, so now I had to look at a due ate calculator....

I would be due 08/11/11 Oliver is 23/11...that is very close, esp if went over due....assuming I was pregnant..... I feel like how cannot be pregnant, have had so much fecking sex!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

How are we all girlies? I am off work today and intend to spend some much needed time with you girlies.

So we went to look at an apartment yesterday and ended up putting our names down for the 3 bed house, lol. It is so nice, has a lovely manageable garden, with a shed, gas cooker and is carpeted and is only £480 pcm, reduced rent to help us save for a deposit to buy a house. It is a new build town house.....I want it...I WANT IT!!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Just realised, I will be testing on my birthday...hope I get the best present EVER!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cherie: fingers crossed ur preggers, and at the end of the day i suppose a close birthday gap wont be too bad at least u can go shopping and get all the presents in 1 go  , they could also have joint parties , wont be so bad x

wooo for the house , i would love to be able to afford not to rent either, its soo expensive renting , but your doing a good thing by reducing the rent to try and save for a deposit x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*evening andi  :wave:

ooo that wud be a fab birthday pressy! *


----------



## MrsLQ

Do you think maybe we have messed up our chances by dtd too much???


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nope deffo not i dtd on 
20th jan
22nd
23rd
24th
25th
26th
and 31st

and i got my *


----------



## Stef

Hi Cherie. 

When is it your due to test?? Perhaps you have mentioned but im being abit of a doofas today. lol. 

X


----------



## MrsLQ

thanks Kerri, thats what I needed to hear!! You always know what to say, I wish we all lived closer and could meet up, esp when we all have our new sprogs!!


----------



## MrsLQ

I am due on 01/03, but will test 02/03 (my bday). I never mentioned dates therefore I am a dufus!


----------



## Stef

Lol Cherie. 

Hopefully you will get your BFP. :flower:

What every ones plans for today?? Olivia is in nursery so im going to have a nice relaxing bath, with out a little lady interrupting and then im going to clean the house as we have guests coming at the weekend.

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

spending sometime with Oliver, Sean has his SA this afternoon...and tidying and I would like to fit a bath in too!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo cherie that seems ages away!!! lol fingers crossed ur sure to of caught the egg this time! 

my plans are to possibly go up into th loft and go through the stuff up there to see what i can sell to make some extra pennies, i also am gonna dig out the moses basket cuz its up there somewhere, need to see what condition thats in , so i know wether to buy a new one nearer the time or not.*


----------



## MrsLQ

is it wrong I am already ebaying and googling things I want for 'this' baby (assuming I am pregnant?!!) Think I have a slight touch of the crazies.


----------



## MrsLQ

your right Kerri....it is ages away!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*the day after my flu jab   lol 

no i look for stuff for the baby all the time, i did before i got my bfp too haha, me and stef spend ages looking through next pointing out everything we want haha!!

you cant beat baby shopping! *


----------



## MrsLQ

flu jab is rubbish, hopefully I will be able to cheer you up with good news after?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lets hope so!!  

Theres still lots of bfp's to come from this thread, i can feel it haha!*


----------



## MrsLQ

me too!! It is so exciting...When you got your BFP, I was so excited that I yelped like a little dog, lol. Sean was like, what's the matter and I was like Kerri's pregnant, he was like, who's Kerri???? He doesn't understand how I can be so excited for someone I 'don't know'.....pfffft men!


----------



## MiissMuffet

sorry have not been on much tonight. off to bed nunight xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls,

I am work bored!

Cherie - ohhhhhh sounds like your defo in with a chance this month :) FX'd :)

Kerri - I'm gonna go do a predictor :) 

Stef - enjoy your day :)


----------



## Stef

Night Andi.

Cherie were obsessed with baby things and purchases. I cant help myself. :haha:

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

oooooh sarah what's your date?


----------



## MrsLQ

it is so lovely to meet people who are as obsessed if not more so than me Stef, lol


----------



## sjbno1

Right if I get pregnant this month due date would be 8th Nov so 4 days before my birthday :)


----------



## sjbno1

Lol cherie know what you mean, my OH doesn't get it either lol


----------



## MrsLQ

dont think my Dh is going to go to his SA appt :nope:

he does have another appointment at another hospital later this month though.


----------



## Stef

How come he wont get another Cherie :(

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Sarah that would be my due date too...i think


----------



## Stef

Oooh that would be exciting. Ive a friend thats also pg and she is due 6 days after me. 

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Basically we were booked in at different hosps, when I went for my appointment, they said that they would only do it if they had his results too, was faster to book him in with them, but we have not abstained from sex....ooops...and he is quite depressed at the moment, I did something really stupid, but we are working through it. If he doesn't go today, he can go to his other appointment, but will take a lot longer to get results. I am hoping were not going to need them anyway, lol


----------



## MrsLQ

Sarah, how many dpo are you? We would be due on the same date, fingers crossed, would be great to share our pregnancies!!!


----------



## sjbno1

https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/pregnancycalendar/l/blpregcalc.htm

If only this could be true lol concepti


----------



## sjbno1

https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/pregnancycalendar/l/blpregcalc.htm


----------



## MrsLQ

its just bringing up the main page hun


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chilling today no gym x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cherie .... aww bless ya haha thanks for getting soo excited for me  , your right lol men dont get it lol 

sarah ..... ooooo how exciting  lets hope ur get ur bfp!*


----------



## MrsLQ

I am currently looking at maternity clothes :wacko:


----------



## sjbno1

Mmmmm we shall see lol not holding my breath just yet lol

Cherie - hope your both ok :hugs: shame he won't go to the clinic :( like you say hopefully you won't need to go :hugs:

Hi caz :)


----------



## MrsLQ

and yummy mummy changing bags :happydance:


----------



## MrsLQ

sarah how many dpo are you?


----------



## Stef

Lol. I need to find a nice dress for York races. Cant go to ladies day this year at york, its a few days before my dute date :( so were going to the mcmillan charity race day instead. Cant wait. 

:D

Im also wanting a maternity swimming costume, im gona start going swimming from 14 weeks. 

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

I should start swimming too...gonna have some scrambled egg on toast instead!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I want to keep going to swimming i have stopped going lately. I Should also do more walking too, i used to do jogging on my wii fit but it knackered me out so i dont think it would be good in early pregnancy x*


----------



## Stef

yeah Kerri, its supposed to be mild exorcise. :rofl:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yeh and usually im left a big hot slumping mess haha!! *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well tyler is poorly today, he seemed a bit "not himself" yesterday, he wasnt too bad thismorning but he didnt eat his breakfast, hardy ate his dinner and hes now got a high temperature , wonder if hes picked up a bug from nursery .....right before his birthday weekend  hope hes feeling better tomorrow xx 
also hoping hes not starting with bloody chicken pox!!! i could be in for a long disturbed night  *


----------



## sun

Hi Ladies! :wave:

Sorry to hear Tyler isn't well - hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Sambles

Good evening/morning/afternoon everyone :wave: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*thanks sun

hey vicky how did the op go x*


----------



## Sambles

I don't know Kerri, the hospital still haven't phoned me. I'm trying not to panic but if I haven't heard from them by 8 I'm going to give them a call. He text me at 2.15 to say he was going down soon so I would've thought it would have been finished by now xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Try not to worry, yeh phone at 8 if theres no news, hope everything went well *


----------



## sun

VIcky - Hope everything is going well with OH :hugs:


----------



## Sambles

I just phoned the hospital and he only got out of theatre about half hour ago but all is ok!xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh good glad all is ok, wow that was a long operation what was he having done x 
its ok if you dont wana say,.....im just nosey lol xx 

glad hes out and on the mend *


----------



## Sambles

Lol no that's ok, I would've asked as well!!

He had a slipped disc in his back and it was basically ruined so they were taking it out and reconstructing a new one and sticking it back in with metal pins (obviously it's a bit more compilcated than that lol) xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo this is intresting as my OH has alot of problems with his back, they told him at physio that one of his discs has slipped and sometimes when he moves it nips between the other spinal discs causing him agonising pain....... somedays he can hardly move

the pain goes right up into his neck and head too most times *


----------



## Sambles

That's exactly the same as my OH. It caused him so much pain to even walk or sit down which is why he decided to have the op. How long has he been having physio for?X


----------



## sun

Ouch!! I'm so thankful I don't have back problems as it's so so painful. Your poor OHs :hugs:

Vicky - Glad your OH is doing well and hope he is in much less pain after the op xxx Did they fuse discs together?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky hes had it for a while but hes been having physio for quite a few months now, altho its not really helping, he got put on some tablets from the docs and they helped with the pain but it just comes back, sometimes when he bends over theres this horrible crack noise too x hes in soo much pain with it*


----------



## Sambles

I don't think so Sun. As far as I know they were replacing the damaged one with an artificial one but he never said they were fusing any together :shrug: x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *vicky hes had it for a while but hes been having physio for quite a few months now, altho its not really helping, he got put on some tablets from the docs and they helped with the pain but it just comes back, sometimes when he bends over theres this horrible crack noise too x hes in soo much pain with it*

Paul had some phyiso but it didn't help at all and he was given medication but they only stopped the pain for a certain amount of time. It was horrible seeing him in so much pain and if he sneezed or laughed he would get shooting pains down his leg. So this op was the final resort x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oooo well i hope it helps him and i hope the docs find some way of helping steven too x

My little man is away to bed all red faced with temperature  i dont like it when hes poorly ......im a total worrier!! xx hoping hes feeling better by tomorrow xx*


----------



## sun

Vicky - Hope the op help him get pain free!! xx

And I hope Tyler wakes up feeling much better! I'm also a worrier and hate seeing my little guy sick :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*horrible isnt it, worst feeling in the world, i would do anything to take it away from him xx *


----------



## Stef

Evening ladies, glad your oh is ok vicky and all went well. 

I feel really sick tonight. :( blrugh!! 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Aww Kerri, it's horrible knowing that there's not really much you can do to help them apart from giving lots of cuddles x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh, ive had the cbeebies website on my laptop and weve been doing the games and singin the songs from the shows he watches bless him ....love him sooo much x*


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :wave:

kerri - poor Tyler - hopefully after a good nights sleep he'll be better in the morning :D bless him - hate it when izzie is poorly :hugs:

vicky - your poor OH :( my BIL suffers with crushed discs and is on medication and in agony so much of the time :( i hope the op sorts it out :hugs:

stef - yuk to feeling sick :hugs:

mmmmm we just had fish and chips for dinner :D well i had savaloys - was nom! and a gherkin! was nom too lol no work tomorrow so looking forward to the weekend starting :D


----------



## Sambles

Mmmmm saveloy....not had one of them for ages x


----------



## sjbno1

i am addicted to them and not in a pregnancy way - in a piggy way LOL


----------



## sun

Had to do some googling for saveloy :haha: Never heard of it but sounds yum!

I think I'm going to make spaghetti bol. It's been a while and Bun loves it!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive never heard of it either gonna have a google too hahaha*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ahhhh i know what you mean now lol*


----------



## sjbno1

oh gaud i wouldnt google savaloy - god knows what crap is in them LOL


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> oh gaud i wouldnt google savaloy - god knows what crap is in them LOL

:haha: I dread to think what goes in them but they are still delicious :thumbup: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

morning! Omgsh I woke up to a lovely surprise!!!!!! eeeeekkk!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo what what*


----------



## MiissMuffet

A FAINT :bfp: eeeeeeeekkk!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*wow!!! pics pics pics!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

too light for a pic!!!!! But its there! (i tried taking a pic but my cameras crap and wont take close ups). It was neg yesterday, so not surprising that its so faint. This isnt a ic either. its a first response!


----------



## Sambles

I posted in your journal but just wanted to say congrats. And being on a frer is even better!x


----------



## MiissMuffet

exciting! omg!!!!


----------



## Stef

Congrats Andi


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive posted in your journal but al say it here too 

congrats x *


----------



## sjbno1

oh yay! congratulations hunnie :D thats fantastic news!!!!

ohhh best go and update my siggie :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*you got anymore frer's andi .....if u have do one in a couple of days and your line should be darker x *


----------



## MiissMuffet

yes ive got 2 more. Trying not to get too excited as the line is really faint, and even more lighter now that the test has dried. By ut makes sense with my symptoms!!! not going to do a ticker until i get a darker line tho!


----------



## sun

:dance: *Congrats Andi!!!* :dance:

I thought so!!! A few people on here have complained of pos OPKs late in their cycle then got a BFP!! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

it's coz of u Kerri- u saying u have a good feeling about this thread. its your PMA i'm sure of it hehe

:dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* Told You So *


----------



## Stef

Sarah, hope your ok?? Just seen your FB status.

Well its official, my child will not go to bed :(

xx


----------



## sjbno1

awwww andi i'm so pleased :D right i need mine - i refuse to be left on the sidelines LOL 

Stef - thanks babe :hugs: its my gobby f'ing neighbours just shouting at there kid! shes just a complete moron and so sodding loud! like i want to here her gob at this time of night! thankfully shes now shut it! i cant wait to move - the sooner this place is finished - the better :D


----------



## Sambles

Is she not tired Stef or is she just being a little monster?x


----------



## Stef

Bit of both I think Vicky, im in Bridlington again so she slept like 2 hours in the car on the way down but now shes saying theres monsters under the bed. :doh:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Oh no so how do you get around that one? Just so that I know if/when Sam starts saying things like that?x


----------



## sjbno1

awwww i missed that bit stef - its not good when they fall asleep in the car when there not supposed to - will she go to bed with you and then let you have a lie in, in the morning :D

haha i need to buy one of these! i love this website - so bloody funny

https://www.giantmicrobes.com/uk/products/spermcell.html


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Ladies....


Congrats Andi!! Can't wait to see a picture.

Sarah - me and you next...with our baby's which will be due on the same day....wooooooooooooo.....I will ask again HOW MANY DPO ARE YOU???


----------



## sun

Bun is like that too - if he falls asleep in the car for even 20min (like after swimming) then he won't nap at all, even though he normally naps for 2h. 
I have to keep him awake in the car! 

Sarah - I got my friend some microbes for christmas one year!


----------



## sjbno1

HAHA Sun i love microbes!! i want one for my desk at work - might buy a fat cell :rofl:

ermm cherie - DPO - lol i forgot about that erm i'm 5dpo :)


----------



## MrsLQ

right, cos I am 2/3 but we would be due the same date....fx'd...pma pma!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*weve got 3 girls in the 2ww   come on ladies someone has to get a bfp ..if not all of u*


----------



## Stef

Hi sun :hi: how are you?

Vicky, any advance on the cycle yet hun? :hugs: I dont know what to say to olivia when she says that other than if theres any monster under your bed it will be sully coming to look after you and fill your dreams full of fun (from monsters inc) Bless her. 

Gosh im tired tonight. I bet theres no chance for a lie in Sarah, even if she goes to bed late shes like bloody clock work in the morning, damit :dohh:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe heres hoping girls :D

vicky - any updates from you toots?


----------



## sjbno1

right i'm off to bed - i'm tired :) night night girls xxx


----------



## Stef

Well im away to bed too.

Night all! 

Xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

night night girls!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite all xx :wave:*


----------



## Sambles

Nope no updates from me :nope: My new goal is to ovulate before you girls have your babies :haha: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

silly me! I got a very faint BFP with fmu. i drunk lots of coffee and juice and needed to pee again. y o y did i do it again- bfn. I knew it wouldve been bfn, coz it was diltued pee. dammit. now i feel like crap aaaaargh


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bless you vicky....i really really really hope you ovulate soon and get your bfp 
im not just saying that, i really do!!! xx *


----------



## Sambles

Aww Andi we all do things like that :hugs: Don't feel too down about it because at least you know why it's BFN x


----------



## MiissMuffet

so its possible to get bfp fmu and bnf later that day if its really early?


----------



## Sambles

Yes it is. On some of the tests it even says that if you're testing early only use FMU otherwise you might get a negative result x


----------



## MiissMuffet

phew. still feel abit bummed tho!!! :(


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Kerri. I think I'm gonna have to go and recruit more members for this thread otherwise I'm going to be talking to myself :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

ill stick around hun, not leaving ya xx


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> phew. still feel abit bummed tho!!! :(

I would say try not to test any more today and wait til tomorrow morning because that way you won't feel down if you get BFN x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*never gonna happen hun we will always be here, you wont be left, and anyway wheres your PMA missy.....u never kno you may ovulate sooner than u think and join us 

fingers crossed x *


----------



## Sambles

Well I've been talking to my ovaries and telling them to stop being lazy so I hope they start listening.

I'm off to bed now because I feel knackered

Will be back on tomorrow xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*they better start listening!! lol

yep me too nanite xx *


----------



## MiissMuffet

nunight xx


----------



## sun

Night everyone! 

Andi - If it is a really early BFP, you won't get a BFP with anything but FMU! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

phew. will test again tomo xx


----------



## sun

I bet tomorrow am the line will be darker - then in a few days you will get a BFP no matter what time of day!! xx


----------



## MrsLQ

morning!!​


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies.

Vicky - Im not going any where and I hope that you will be joining me very very soon. Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning everyone , Evening andi :wave:*


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi :hi:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*what have you been upto today andi

whats everyone elses plans for today.

Tyler was still burning up at 5 this morning, but since weve been up and downstairs hes alot cooler so fingers crossed thats his temp back down and staying down, hes alot more alert and wanting to play today & he ate all his breakfast so he must be feeling better  

Today when OH finishes work im off up into town to pick up some last minute presents for little mans birthday on sunday!  and of course "The Cake"  , cant believe hes going to be 3!!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

wow, 3....it flies by doesn't it


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*It really does, it seems like yesterday i was having him.... they dont stay little for long
and now theres another on the way!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

Today, I am looking for inspiration for decorating the new house (assuming that we get it!!).We do not have any money at the moment, a cock up at Seans work, he will only be paid 2 weeks at the end of Feb and 7 at the end of March. If we get the house we will be moving in April, so may be a blessing in disguise. It is quite a big house, with 8 rooms across 3 floors (it is a new build), we want to focus on making it a home for us (something we haven't really had before). The problem we have is I like quite old vintagey things and Sean like shiny new things, s it is all about compromise!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

had my friend and her wee girl come over today to play with Ella. They are only 2 days apart :) And also sitting in anticipation for testing tomo morning. I'm so super nervous about it! eeeeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *It really does, it seems like yesterday i was having him.... they dont stay little for long
> and now theres another on the way!! *


So exciting!!! Baby number 2...you will be a mummy of 2 and a family of 4...wooooooo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno hehe crazy!! I cant wait  i dont really feel pregnant at the mo so its still not sunk in yet


Ooo andi it wont be long before u can test again x *


----------



## MrsLQ

we're having our own mini baby boom!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MrsLQ

and me and Sarah are going to join very soon


----------



## MrsLQ

Ok ladies, 

need some advice. This is going to be the 1st bedroom that Oliver will have that will be decorated for him. I want something that will not date really quickly, so we are not going down the character route (well maybe a wee bit!)

I am thinking of just doing really bold colours. I am thinking I will keep the walls plain white, his feature wall will have 'OLIVER'S WALL' in bright colours, with a massive section painted in blackboard paint (so he can draw on it). then we are going to do an Octonauts mural around his bed (our friend is an artist!!) then I am making him a t-shirt rug (a knitted rung made out of old t-shirts), durable and easy to clean!!! Also going to make him some custom made bedding https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Multi-Stripe...ps=63&clkid=7170660485206650009#ht_500wt_1156

These are the kind of colours I am thinking of using, then will pick the colours out through his waste bin, otteman (which I will paint), light shade etc..... do you thin this sounds ok?? or too grown up and boring for a 3 year old (thinking maybe painting Stars on the ceiling?)...does it sound too busy??? Advice needed!!!


----------



## caleblake

hey mrs lq I LOVE the colours on that material, I think your idea sounds fantastic for the room, cant wait to see the finished result.

Andi eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk im so esxcited for you cant wait for your test later.

sorry Ive been MIA Im bloody knackered so just sleeping when caleb does instead of logging on, its taken all my effort to log on just now as want to sleep :rofl: promise to catch up soon, just wanted to say ive not forgotten about you all xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey guys, just having a quiet night watching a movie with OH. We watched Piranah! What a GROSS movie :sick: Talk tomo. nanight xx


----------



## MrsLQ

gash02 said:


> hey mrs lq I LOVE the colours on that material, I think your idea sounds fantastic for the room, cant wait to see the finished result.
> 
> Andi eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk im so esxcited for you cant wait for your test later.
> 
> sorry Ive been MIA Im bloody knackered so just sleeping when caleb does instead of logging on, its taken all my effort to log on just now as want to sleep :rofl: promise to catch up soon, just wanted to say ive not forgotten about you all xxx


Thank you, wont bed one till about the middle of June....not moving till April (probably mid).

I feel so sick today.... like I am going t start my period and I have been so moody, have had to apologise to Sean


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp love it this week has flown buy well ff says im 3 dpo but i think im 4 dpo been the gym had a light work out x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

I really should start working out. 

I am feeling sicky and tender in my lower abdomen...hope this is a good sign and not just hunger!


----------



## sun

Hi Ladies :wave:
Hope you're all doing well and all set for a great weekend! It's a long weekend here (monday is a holiday - WOO!) xx


----------



## Stef

:hi:

Hey sun hope your well. Do you have anything planned for the weekend then?

I have friends coming to stay with us tomorrow which im pleased about. I dont see them too often so I think we are going to take Olivia bowling tomorrow afternoon/evening and then taking a trip to beamish on Sunday. Cant wait I love beamish.

Cherie when will you hear about the house? fingers crossed for you. 

x


----------



## sun

Stef - Sounds lovely! I bet Olivia loves bowling. Preschoolers bowling = so cute! xx


----------



## MrsLQ

thanks Stef, should know in 7-10 days.

Kerri - where are you???? I want to know all your ss from your last cycle. I am really achey in my lower abdomen region....fingers crossed!!! Sean has a feeling that I am pregnant, but doesn't want toget his hopes up.....this is so tense and exciting!!!


----------



## sun

Cherie - Got everything crossed for you!!! Hopefully this is the BFP month for this thread!! xx
I'm also feeling achey and crampy - what DPO are you??


----------



## MrsLQ

I think I am between 3/4 dpo, but I feel different if that makes sense, really tired, achey back, sicky in my stomach. Fingers crossesd....slightly achey in my lower abdo too....although the reason I think I could be preggo is we have dtd everyday since 08/02 (10 days in a row....phew - no wonder I am tired), I wonder if this could explain my 'symptoms'....I can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Also Bun, hope this is the month for you too.....woooohoooo


----------



## sun

We had a similar BD schedule! FX this is our month!! xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

whats so cool, is this month, we haven't had sex to make a baby, just to show eachother we love eachother and a baby will hopefully be a side effect!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy I'm here but I'm on my phone cuz am I'n town lol, when I get home I will reply properly xx I think sun & cherie you both stand a good chance with all the  you've been having!! Xx Stef ha I love beamish lol we went when I was I'n my last year of secondary school what a laugh me & my mates had was solo funny lol x*


----------



## MrsLQ

you home yet Kerri?


----------



## MrsLQ

why is it whenever I come on it's quiet?? Although I guess it is tea time?


----------



## sun

Hello! I'm here - though I'm never on when everyone else is cuz of the time difference.
Bun's napping so I get to eat lunch and veg in front of the computer for a little while! :haha:


----------



## MrsLQ

yay, was just about to ask if I smell

How are you doing?


----------



## sun

OK! This mondays a holiday so it's a long weekend! WOO! Nothing really planned for the weekend though - will just be good to have 3 days with OH. 
He has lots of work to do from home though - boo

I just took some of my pizza dough out of the freezer (last ones, so I'll have to make a new batch!) So we're having pizza tonight!

Any plans for this weekend??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im finally home!! Omg what a day!
I am officially the most stressed person on the planet today! 
Tylers been poorly and really whingey all day and weve had to go round the shops to pick up some birthday presents, And with me being totally wiped out knackerd and him not feeling great its all just got too much and its left me 100% exhausted 
hows everyone elses day been*


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone :wave:

I hope Andi wakes up soon and does another test :happydance:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey vicky *


----------



## sun

Hello Vicky! :wave: How are you?


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey Vicky

My day has consisted of 2....yes 2 naps. small headaches, and ss!!


----------



## Sambles

Hey Kerri and Sun,

I woke up this morning with another cold and my whole body is aching now and I've got a temperature. It meant that I couldn't go and see OH :cry: but apparently he was out of it on morphine anway. I'm working tomorrow (boo) but will hopefully see him Sunday xx


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> Hey Vicky
> 
> My day has consisted of 2....yes 2 naps. small headaches, and ss!!

Hey, what symptoms have you got so far?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh noo bless you hope your better for sunday to go and see him, are u able to chat with him on the phone etc x*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Oh noo bless you hope your better for sunday to go and see him, are u able to chat with him on the phone etc x*

Yes I can speak to him but he is still so confused and groggy at the moment that the nurse said I wouldn't get any sense out of him (not that I do usually anyway :haha:)xx


----------



## sun

Aw Vicky that's too bad you can't visit. I'm assuming other family is going and giving you updates though. Has he been with it enough to talk or text?? 
And crap about the cold - hope it goes away quickly! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lol vicky haha! *


----------



## Sambles

His Dad went up to see him today but said that he was asleep for most of it. They are going to start reducing the morphine tonight so hopefully he will start to feel more with it xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Good to hear they are going to start reducing the morphine.

Symptoms, which are probably in my head....

1. have felt sick all day (tried eating in case it is hunger...nope)
2. small headaches on and off
3. Really cranky
4. keep having a burning sensation in my in my boobs, mainly the left one
5. have crampy/tender feeling in my lower abdo (probably wind)

It is probably all in my head as logically I know it is too early, wouldn't have even implanted yet! 

Kerri - do you know what your symptoms were dpo???


----------



## sjbno1

evening vicky, sun, kerri and cherie :wave:

how is everyone today? my head is all fuzzy and i'm stuffed! ate so much food today and now feel bleurgh :wacko: i made a yummy curry today :D was very nom!

kerri - how is Tyler now your home?

Vicky - sorry you have a yukky cold :( and that you couldnt see your OH! :hugs: get better soon 

cherie - ohhhh tiredness! lol

Sun - evening poppet

any sign of andi POAS? :D


----------



## MrsLQ

it sounds crazy, but feels like I can feel'stirrings in my abdomen....maybe I ov'd earlier, was sent home from work earlier this week as I nearly fainted twice and had really bad pain in my lower abdo..... who knows I am going crazy....

Only time I have ever fainted was when I was pregnant, but when I was much further along...


----------



## MrsLQ

MrsLQ said:


> it sounds crazy, but feels like I can feel'stirrings in my abdomen....maybe I ov'd earlier, was sent home from work earlier this week as I nearly fainted twice and had really bad pain in my lower abdo..... who knows I am going crazy....
> 
> Only time I have ever fainted was when I was pregnant, but when I was much further along...

Also I have a spot on my face...I never get spots!!! eurgh!


----------



## Sambles

Do you feel different this cycle compared to all the others Cherie?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*my symptoms were nothing really hun
mostly it was cramping and twinges around ovary area, and lower abdo....that continued from ovulation right up untill i got my bfp.
I had increased cm from around 4/5dpo and again ...still getting that now.
I had a small outbreak in spots.
Pain in lower back from around 10dpo 
I also had a strange dizzyness & headache that lasted for 3 days around 4-7dpo x
and thats about it hun no sore bbs or nothing....i felt sick 1 morning but tbh it was about 4dpo so too early to be anything preg related.

but tonite........my nipples feel like theyre on fire haha sorry for tmi but feels like someones hanging on them hahahaha!! really tingley!!*


----------



## Sambles

Evening Sarah,

Mmmm what curry did you make?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cramps, increased cm and spots were my main 3 hun so looking good... they are the only 3 things that have continued right up until my bfp and even after tbh

i still dont feel very pregnant x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hi sarah, hes alrite  grouchy and not 100% still , he feels hot again , but hes away to bed after having some calpol so hopefully a good nights sleep will help x*


----------



## MrsLQ

yes, but I don't know if it is wishful thinking... Sean has said he thinks this is our month, but all we can do it wait. I got like this last I was pregnant, but then convinced myself out of it by the time it time to test, but I lost it at 6 weeks.... I think I started getting symptoms without realising at about 6dpo last time, I was waking to pee...

Guess all I can do is record all ,my symptoms, hopefully pregnancy, but if not will know and not wet my hopes up next time.....normally I don't get any symptoms til in the 1ww....who knows! Wish I could test now....I get paid next friday which will put me at 10/11 dpo, might test then??? eeek if not wait till the 2of march which is my bday and would make me one day late...


Sorry girls feel so selfish, talking about all this on here. I was wondering what the percentage of pregnant to non pregnant people are one her now?


----------



## Sambles

I hope he feels better in the morning Kerri. Is it Sunday his birthday?x


----------



## sjbno1

it was this curry vicky :D

https://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=677907

i feel kinda sick now :wacko: and have a throbbing head :( might go and have a bath and bed - feeling shattered! lol to much shopping


----------



## MrsLQ

no cm let alone increased cm for me, which I am sure is not a good sign, oh well....Thanks Kerri


----------



## MrsLQ

sarah - toomuch shopping....oooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...growing a baby???


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh sunday x ....altho were meant to be going to the zoo tomorrow x 
really hopes hes better *


----------



## Sambles

Ooh Sarah, I might have to try that one, it sounds yummy x


----------



## Sambles

Aww I hope he's feeling better tomorrow. How many of you are going? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cherie.....everyones different hun, keep up the pma ...its still early, you never know this could be your month*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Just me, steven and tyler x 
we were going to do a birthday party but he had one for his 2nd and just fancied a quiet family trip out for this birthday, next year he will probs have another party x*


----------



## Sambles

That sounds lovely Kerri. I think it's good to spend some time just the 3 of you sometimes xx


----------



## MrsLQ

thanks for the pma girls. I shall try and keep it up x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> That sounds lovely Kerri. I think it's good to spend some time just the 3 of you sometimes xx

*yeh i agree, alot of the time my family are around not that thats not a good thing but, will be nice to just have a day where its just us 3 x*


----------



## sjbno1

Lol cherie - I like your thinking we'll see next Saturday I guess :) keep honeyed PMT :)

Awww have fun tomorrow kerri :) I hope Tyler is better for it :)

Vicky it was yummy and super easy :)

Well girls I'm shattered so gonna have a super early night, got a bit of a headache too so will speak in the morning :) xx


----------



## sun

Oh hello I'm back! Just went out for a run as it's +10C out!! :shock: Monday it was -28C. :wacko:


----------



## Sambles

Night Sarah x

Wow Sun those temperatures are crazy different x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well its official today has taken its toll on me and ive just broke down into a crying heap!!  
its hard when everythings gettin to you and your trying to stay as de-stressed as possible x 

Got a nice hug off the OH tho, made me feel a bit better xx *


----------



## MrsLQ

night sarah....


----------



## MrsLQ

virtual hug coming your way kerri :hugs:


----------



## sun

Kerri:hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*thanks girls .....im just a sap x lol*


----------



## MrsLQ

I think it is probably hormones and tiredness and looking after a poorly child whilst try to sort out a bday for them, you have done good xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou cherie xx ......its worn me out haha!! Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day x*


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are you all doing today? I hope you all are doing well.

asfm I snook down to see my BF and I just finished AF and we decided to DTD today 
I seriously felt like a virgin again cause it's been too long.


----------



## MrsLQ

its ok poppet!!


----------



## Stef

Hi girls. 

Lots to catch up on tonight. Hope every ones O.K

Chris has just set the fucking fire alarm off at 23:05 :shock: what a div!

Im extremely very tired tonight so i was juts quickly popping in with a HI & BYE. 

Xxx


----------



## esperanzamama

i just got my very first + opk on clomid, 3rd round.... fingers crossed:) sooo happy :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning ladies  
Esperanzamama-  for the +opk!! Fingers crossed x

Well were off to the zoo today hoping it doesn't rain, I hope Tyler enjoys it, that's the main thing. 
What's everyone else Upto today xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi :hi: sorry have not been on here much. i have been extremely tired and keep feel real nausious. We went to 2 birthday partys today and i literally had to keep my eyes from closing. OH let me have a wee nap when i got home thank goodness.

i hope everyones good! Kerri have fun at the zoo today! I hope Tyler enjoys it 

Esper- yay for the pos opk! get :sex:ing!

x


----------



## Sambles

Morning Kerri and evening Andi :wave:

Have you done another test yet Andi?

And Kerri, how's Tyler doing this morning? 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks Andi  

Hope u feel less tired soon hun, was nice of OH to let you nap xx, oh did u test thismorning btw??  *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*He's downstairs with daddy at the mo he came to see me earlier tho and hes not s mini hot water bottle anymore, seems chirpy so I'm hoping today he's feeling better, he seems v excited about the zoo, he laughed when I told him he might see a gorilla that looked like daddy!!!! Whoopsie ha!! *


----------



## Sambles

Hahaha!!! I bet you'll have a great day. I can't wait til we can do things like that with Sam xx


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies!!

Hope every one is well on this miserable morning. It's raining here. :( some people on facebook commented saying we had snow but thankfully I must have been fast asleep and oblivious to it thank god!! 

Kerri, I hope your handsome little guy has a fab day!!! 

Were just straightening the house up this morning popping to town then have guests over this afternoon. 

Going to have fajitas for tea. Nom nom can't wait already!! 

Hope every one else has a great day

Vicky I hope work goes quickly for you and your cold clears off so you can see OH tomorrow. That morphine is strong stuff. My mum was on it after an operation much and she was the same groggy and not with it. Haha in recovery she made every one laugh when she came round she was like erm where am I, I need to go I'm late. The nurse
Said what for and mum replied ive got an important appointment and I'm late, the nurse said who with and mum replied with a horse of course!! :rofl: hilarious 

Xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls :)

Ohhh andi did you test again? Good sign feeling tired :)

Kerri - hope you have a fab day at the zoo seeing gorillas like tylers daddy :rofl: sure your gonna have a great day! We have rain here so you should be safe from it :)

Well no real plans for today, sam has his first day at college so me and izzie are staying in, its raining and moody :( we might go out for dinner tonight though :) I need to take something back I bought yesterday :)


----------



## Stef

Spoke too it's snowing :( 

Esper yay for + opk x


----------



## Sambles

Haha Stef that's funny about your mum! My OH won't be out til at least Tues so I really hope I can see him tomorrow. The last two nights have been really strange without him although it has been nice having the bed to myself :haha: I can stretch out as far as I want :thumbup: x


----------



## Sambles

Morning Sarah :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lmao Stef haha how funny the things it makes you say!! Bless her bet she was embarrassed when they told her!! Lol

Fajitas mmmm jelous!!! Have a good night with friends x
we've also got friends down tonite, they cone every saturday x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Haha Stef that's funny about your mum! My OH won't be out til at least Tues so I really hope I can see him tomorrow. The last two nights have been really strange without him although it has been nice having the bed to myself :haha: I can stretch out as far as I want :thumbup: x

*Even tho you miss him, this is an amazing experience lmao!! Stretching across the entire bed is fab!!! 


Hey Sarah, I know it's yukky but please keep the rain lol hope you find something nice to do x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea i tested. It was really faint but it came up at 10 minutes, so i'm a but gutted but still have hope as I'm not due for AF till monday. I only have 2 tests left as im out of ics so am going to try very hard not to test tomorrow, and test on monday instead x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yeh Andi deffo try not to test tomorrow, test Monday & do the other a few days after xx 
Fingers crossed!!! *


----------



## Sambles

Definitely don't give up hope yet Andi, if there was still a line, even if it was faint, that means you're still in with a good chance xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hope so otherwise i will have abit of complaining to do!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Andi on the back of the FRER box it says if there's a line then ur pregnant no matter how faint it is..... Aslong as it's pink then it's a good sign xx 
Don't give up till the witch comes x*


----------



## Stef

haha Vicky im the same when Chris is DJing i LOVE having the bed to myself. Teehee!

Sarah, difficult at that age sometimes to keep them entertained all day when the weathers miserable so hope you find something to do. Liv and I sometimes have PJ days watching films with blankets and snacks on days like that though shes double the age of Izzie so its easier.

Andi, keep positive. Fingers crossed. 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm abit scared if I am coz i been getting waves of nausia that last a while then fade again, today and yesterday they have been quite bad, last night i threw up. so If i am pregnant then i can imagine the sickness is only just the beginning! I was struggling with Ella last night coz I felt so ill i needed to lie down, and this afternoon OH had to look after her while I had a nap i hope i'm not going to be useless if i get sick again. i got morning sickness shocking with Ella. Starting a week b4 I got my BFP.


----------



## Sambles

Andi the sickness sounds horrid, big hugs :hugs: x


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - yea izzie won't do PJ days - I might set the pram up and go for a walk, I don't mind the rain so we'll see? Might walk round to my mums? I hate staying in doors, when I was maternity leave we went out everyday, weather seeing friends or going for walks :) lol

Vicky - hope your cold goes quickly :) I love having the bed to myself :) best feeling :)

Kerri - I'll keep hold of the rain here :)

So haha last night I was tucked up in bed by 9.15! Bad times for a Friday night lol far to many late nights/early mornings me think :) also keep getting the odd strange sensations in my :holly: lol haha 2ww symptom spotting even though we'd need super swimmers to be in with a chance lol


----------



## sjbno1

Awww andi :( the sickness sounds horrible :hugs: xxx


----------



## Stef

Aww Sarah you never know i will definately keep my fingers crossed for you. :D

i had loads of motivation this morning, i sat down drank a cup of tea and its all gone. damned it!

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Lol Stef that's typical. I think it's hard to get motivated in the winter when it's dark, wet and cold. Much easier in the summer when the weather is better x


----------



## MiissMuffet

I have those days often stef! :dohh:

I'm off to watch a movie with OH. Nunight :hi:

x


----------



## Sambles

Night Andi x


----------



## sjbno1

Night andi 

Vicky - are you working today? 

Stef - lol we can keep our fingers crossed :)


----------



## Sambles

Yes I'm working 12-9.30 boo! xx


----------



## sjbno1

Ohhh boo vicky :( Im coming to bw at 6ish to take something back and have dinner :) whos having sam whilst your at work? X


----------



## Sambles

My mum and das are looking after him. They only live round the corner so it's quite easy. Where are you going to have dinner?x


----------



## sjbno1

We're thinking of going to TGI Fridays? Although might be later now as some friends want to come along so we'll see :)


----------



## Sambles

Mmmm I went to TGIs a couple of weeks ago and it was yummy. Do you take Izzie with you when you go out for dinner?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*On my way to the zoo now hope everyone has a good day xx
Mmmm i love tgi Fridays but there are none near me 

Speak later xx*


----------



## ljo1984

were taking imogen to sort play today and probably lunch somewhere. its his birthday on mon and i dont have a clue what to get him!! hes told me a cd he wants but cant just get him that ha ha. what can i get him off of imogen? i hate buying him presents its hard work ha ha. xx


----------



## sjbno1

Vicky - yep we take izzie with us :) we put her in her pjs before we go, then we put her straight to bed when we get home :) lol she's been eating out with us since about 4wks old lol so well practiced :)

Kerri - have a lovely day :) hope your taking a camera :)

Ijo - hmmm sounds like my OH he wanted CDs for Christmas so I got him them, then I got him a hmv voucher and from izzie a top from Fred perry :) goodluck shopping buying :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your having a good weekend well chines for tea tonight woopp and my son is sleeping his nans again tonight woopp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening!

Well we had a fantastic day at the zoo, got loads of great photos....if you wana see some then i will post some in a bit.
I got honked and charged at by this goose!! lol and while i was sat down trying to get this little prairie dog to come over ....i head laughin so i turn round and theres this gigantic peacock right next to me....steven was laughin, keepin quiet hoping it pecked me!!! .....dick haha lol

was a great day tho, Tyler loved it :aww:

whats everyone else done today x*


----------



## sjbno1

hi kerri - i saw your status on fb and it did make me chuckle :) 

would love to see some pics :D 

we haven't done much today - we stayed home in the morning, then went to a friends this afternoon and got stuck on the A20 in gridlock traffic :( crap :( then went and had dinner at TGI = was very nom :) 

its quiet on here today!


----------



## MiissMuffet

afternoon! :hi:

Kerri I cant wait to see piccies! :dance:


----------



## sun

Andi - You mentioned you weren't testing today so I thought I would jump in here and see if I could join in on some poas pushing lol. xx

How are you this afternoon?


----------



## MiissMuffet

nope not testing today. 5.30pm and so far i havnt tested. will do one in the morning! :D Just had a nana nap. had one yesterday too hehe. Thanks OH :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey ladies, well done Andi for not testing!! 
Hey sun how are you, when do you plan to test x

Well it's my little mans 3rd birthday today  this time 3yrs ago I was In labour omg time flies!!!!! 

What's everyone Upto x*


----------



## Stef

Morning

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/hapbir.gif Tyler. :cake:

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Andi - your willpower is good! Do you have any ics left?
Sun - oooooh are you gonna POAS soon :)

Kerri - happy 3rd birthday Tyler! Hope you have a fab day! Xx

Yuk I've woken up with izzie's rotten cold :( and my throat is hurting :( sad me! Hope everyone else is well, I can hear a cartain little person is awake now so best go get her :)


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri - glad you had a lovely day yesterday! Can't wait to see the photos. HAPPY BIRTHDAY TYLER!!!

Andi- well done on not testing, fingers crossed you get two big fat pink links tomorrow.

Sun- yeah, when are you testing we need some more positives and testing dates to obsess over.

As for me, I don't know what to think. I am tired (but working lots) and have weird feelings in my lower abdo (think it might be wind,lol). Very gassy (been drinking lots of fizzy pop) and have a rank taste in my mouth, doesn't matter how much I brush, mouthwash or chew gum (seems to be coming from my throat???) so everything can be explained away logically!!! Only time will tell!! Oh well enough ranting from me I am on the bus going to work, so sleeeeeepy *yawn*


----------



## MiissMuffet

no ics just 2 frs


----------



## sjbno1

Morning cherie :) are you going to test early?

Ah no andi so no ics to feed a poas addiction lol 

I've decided I'm not gonna poas early, I have such a slim chance this month if I ovu on cd16 (we dtd cd13) so to early and I didn't have much cm (cd15) I did and was I'll :( so decided to save myself from being moody I'm not gonna test lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

How r u today Sarah? x


----------



## sjbno1

I've caught a cold :( so being lazy today lol how's your day been? X


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh nooo!! :( yea it was ok, had a nana nap for some of it lol. bout to go to beddybyes in a minute xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today hope your enjoying sunday x x x


----------



## sun

Hi Everyone! :wave: Just popping on to say Happy Sunday! Hope everyone is having a good day!

I'm going to POAS in a couple days! And I can't wait to see if the soy + Bvit combo has helped out my poor super short LP this month. Last month I started spotting on CD24, so I will know tomorrow. Then I've decided to test the next day if no AF!! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*evening ladies :wave:

well weve had a lovely day celebrating tylers birthday  
he got spoilt rotton with lots of presents, yummy cake and now our roast is nearly done for tea mmmm!! 

hope everyone else has enjoyed thier day x

This time 3years ago he was nearly born ........... 5.44pm he was born xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Sarah, I think I will test Friday (payday). I am getting a sore throat which is pants. Am on the iPhone, will pop on the comp either later tonight or tomorrow. On my way home from work now.


----------



## Sambles

Wow it's been quiet on here. I haven't been on since Fri and I was expecting to have loads to catch up with.

I went to see OH today and got some good news - he is coming home tomorrow :happydance: The only bad thing is that he can't pick Sam up for 6 weeks which is going to be very difficult.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey vicky, yay for OH coming home, Boo for not being able to pick sam up  i suppose they can still cuddle on the sofa if theyre careful xx .....you'll be glad to have him home x

It has been quiet on here this weekend xx*


----------



## Sambles

Evening Kerri,

How was the roast?

I bet you're all knackered after such a busy weekend xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Mmmm was lovely thanks!! Deffo filled me up 

aww god i really am shattered, this weekend has knackerd me lol!! Enjoyed it though xx*


----------



## Sambles

I bet it seems weird that by Tyler's next birthday you will have a 4 month old baby as well x


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :D

kerri - sounds like a busy but good couple of days :D i'll await these pics :D

vicky - yay to your OH being allowed home :D you must be so pleased :D thats rubbish that he cant pick Sam up for 6 weeks though :( hopefully they can have snuggles on the sofa still :hugs:

well just got home from going out for dinner :) was lovely but completely stuffed! what a piggy weekend :D one week till af is due :wacko: still SS even though its a completely pointless task haha ah well next month i'm hoping we'll get a better go at it :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*omg ikno!, its crazy to think, I was saying today....it doesnt seem like 3 years ago i was in hosp after having him....Time goes sooo fast x

Ahhh sarah the photos haha al upload some to photobucket now and post them xx*


----------



## sjbno1

yay :D cant wait to see some piccies! it goes so fast - i cant believe that in less than 6months izzie will be 2 :(


----------



## Sambles

Ooh Sarah where did you go out for dinner tonight?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*This is the goose thingy that honked and charged at me LOL

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0427.jpg

This is one of the female lions

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0432.jpg

This is the adorable baby tiger 

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0433.jpg

This is the cute friendly little prairie dog, (i wanted to steal this) 

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0452.jpg

Giraffe 

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0464.jpg

This is my OH feeding the lemurs

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0456.jpg


This is tyler on the bear lol 

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0426.jpg

This is his racing car cake he picked for his birthday (i was told by him that the big number 1's were not for little boys they were just because it was a number 1 racing car like Roary the racing car! ) lol

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0469.jpg

and this is him blowing out his candles x

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/022.jpg*


----------



## sjbno1

tonights dinner of choice was toby carvery LOL although 2 late nights in a row isnt good for a 18month old :( i miss her being tiny and happy to sit on your lap lol


----------



## sjbno1

wow kerri compared to your profile pic he looks so much more grown up :) so handsome and looks like you had a lovely day :D awww to tigar cubs :D


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - the pics look great, Tyler is so cute :thumbup:

Sarah - we have never taken Sam out to dinner with us because even when he was little there was no way he would sit still:nope:


----------



## sjbno1

oh really :( we always take izzie out - first took her out when she was about 4 weeks old and usually take her once or twice a month for dinner somewhere :) its not so bad when the evening is early but when its a late one she can be a right pain now :( although colouring things tend to help :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hes in need of a hair cut lol, Hes hopefully getting it cut tomorrow!! 
We had a great day thanks!!  

Aww vicky you should take sam out, he would prob love it, and i bet he would be better behaved than you think , We take tyler out to eat now and again, ususally on sundays......sometimes hes really good and just sits nice.....other times he talks really loud and can play up which is quite embarrasing especially when hes saying things his naughty father taught him for a laugh, and its actually not that funny!! lol

"If your happy and you know it grab some boobs"! .....can u imagine it if they sing "if your happy & you know it" at nursery and Tyler sings his dads version!!! LOL x*


----------



## sjbno1

:rofl: lerri not funny for you but did make me chuckle LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LOL!!!  .....terrible lol (i will admit it is quite amsuing, just not in public!!)*


----------



## Sambles

The thing is Sam won't just sit in a chair, he always wants to be on the go running around so I just think it would be too stressful for us. Even when I take him for doctors/Hv appointments he won't sit quietly on my lap, he has to be running around exploring 

Kerri - I would pmsl if Tyler sang that at nursey :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha i wouldnt, seen as after the song he runs and tries to grab the nearest boobs to him, usually mine so im left running for cover!!
can you imagine it.... erm can we have a word please!  hahahaha gutted!! 

vicky he sounds like he knows what he wants to be doing.....and thats exploring his own little world haha bless him , thats soo cute x*


----------



## sjbno1

yeah we have this problem with izzie now that she wants to run around etc! but colouring books distract her quite well :) 

right girls i'm off to bed - got a stuffy nose so need sleep! night girls xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yep same im off to bed also as i am nodding at the laptop, altho by the time i get into bed i prob wont be as tired , hate when that happens, plus my boobs actually are the most achiest things on the planet, im almost certain i never got this with Tyler.....but oh god theyre sore! lol

nanite girls xx *


----------



## MrsLQ

night girlies....

I am getting sick - which is rubbish, sore throat coming on, headache, light tempreture, aching all over and nose feels weird...boo!! I thin I Am out!! I Am still telling myself, maybe this is the 'cold' people say you sometimes get in the 2ww, but I doubt it!! Meant to go to the hospital tomorrow for blood work, if I am any worse will have to cancel...boooooo


----------



## MiissMuffet

Evening ladies :hi:


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies.

I have monday blues. Its miserable outside, not raining but I think its gona. 

Back to work tomorrow for me so after my consultant appointment today i want to find something fun to do with Olivia and seems its half term ive no college tonight. Wahoo.

Not caught up on thread yet but I will be in a mo. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Evening Andi and morning Stef,

How are you feeling now Stef? Is your arm any better?xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Well i'm no fun tonight. Got a BFN on an ic. AF due today. :(

I hope you are all having a good morning :)


----------



## Stef

Hi Vicky, yeah its loads better thanks, still get the odd pain but nothing like before thank goodness. 

Hows your OH??

Any plans for today?
xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I love the photos Kerri! Tyler looks so grown up sitting up there by himself!! :D x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning :wave:*


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls :D

cherie - i have a cold too :( haha hoping its something of a good sign but not holding my breath either :hugs:

stef - awww have a lovely day! you could go soft play or swimming maybe?

Andi - boo to bfn on ics! but you have a frer with a bfp so i'd be hopefull still hun :hugs:

kerri - morning poppet

grrr my cold is so crappy at the mo! fed up of not being able to breathe through my nose :( had a yummy bacon sandwich for breakfast so fit for the day ahead :) looking forward to a day off tomorrow (already) :rofl: 

So whats everyones plans for half term hollybobs?


----------



## Sambles

Morning Sarah and Kerri :wave:

Stef - My OH should be home in a couple of hours :happydance: We've got no plans because he is still in pain and can't lift anything so I think I will be playing nurse for the day. Glad you're feeling better, I bet you're not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow 

Sarah - grrr I hate colds so much, I hope you start to feel better soon 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sarah sorry you're having a rough time with a cold :hugs: theyre no fun :(


----------



## Stef

At least it will still be nice to have him home Vicky, I bet Sam has missed him lots. :hugs:

Sarah & Cherie, sorry your feeling so rubbish being full of cold. Hope your both better soon.

Not particually looking forward to work but the longer i put it off the worse it will be which is why i decided i should go back. 

Love the photos kerri, especially the ones of Olivias future husband :rofl:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

What do you do for work Stef? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Stef said:


> Love the photos kerri, especially the ones of Olivias future husband :rofl: xx

:rofl: haha! Thanks x :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLQ

I am feeling really moody, this is due to lack of sleep, went to bed at 2.30 and was up at 7.30. Waiting for some workmen, then back to bed for an hour I think. Spot on my face is super sore.... Boo. Sorry to be a negative nelly!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

MrsLQ said:


> I am feeling really moody, this is due to lack of sleep, went to bed at 2.30 and was up at 7.30. Waiting for some workmen, then back to bed for an hour I think. Spot on my face is super sore.... Boo. Sorry to be a negative nelly!!

:hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OBEM TONITE 
  *​


----------



## MiissMuffet

jealous haha


----------



## Sambles

Cherie sorry you're feeling crappy, hope you manage to catch up on some sleep today x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *OBEM TONITE
> *​

Yay love it!!! :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

goodnight girls!!!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite andi :wave:*


----------



## Sambles

Night Andi xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Urgh ive just looked out the window and its raining......... LOVELY!!! *


----------



## Sambles

It's horrible isn't it Kerri, I can't wait for the summer when it's lovely and sunny and warm. It always makes me feel better when the weather's nice xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno yer, i hate gettin outta bed in winter cuz its sooooo cold & i have no motivation to do anything apart from curl up in a ball and go back to sleep!! lol*


----------



## Sambles

I think the clocks go forward at the end of next month so at least it will be lighter in the evenings x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh yer i think they do x 
I really need to get my butt into gear and gt up in that loft and sort out some stuff to sell as i need extra pennies but i really really cant be bothered lol*


----------



## Sambles

I know how you feel Kerri, I should really get the hoovering done but I don't want to move lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha i think i will wait till my mum comes round then i will get her to sit with tyler while i nip up there n sort the stuff. 
I have a stuffy nose today which is driving me up the wall lol. 

have u got some time off work then vicky, to look after OH x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Mighty night andi.

Yay for obem!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Night andi - im guessing af hasn't arrived :) 

Yay to OBEM :)

My back is killing me today :( need a massage me thinks :) might book one for this week? :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls so cold today her rain and freezing been the gym x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

helloooooooooooooooooooooo? where are you all?


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are you all doing today? Well I hope


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies, looking forward to obem tonight.

This is the first day ive not been sick :yipee: I hope Im back to normal and can get back on for a catch up soon. :hugs:

Doctors on wednesday and davids off so will be on for a good ol chin wag then xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*evening all *


----------



## Stef

Evening kerri. 1 hr to OBEM! wahooo!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cant wait   Love monday night tv!! haha x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Woohoo, although dh wants to watch a film, I say after mwhahaha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh nooo u gotta get him to let u watch obem!! lol x*


----------



## caleblake

yes its mandoatory, monday night is my tv night. easties is on just now xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*rofl at janine nicking all that party food haha!!*


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: love her, wish kat would find out ronnie has her baby xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god me too, horrible storyline its been dragged on too long aswell, i really hope she finds out x*


----------



## caleblake

yeah i agree they should have just left it as a cot death storyline xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*The baby snatching/swapping took it waay too far!
urgh am tired & also really really thirsty lol x*


----------



## caleblake

im feeling good tonight, hope its the start of things to come.

:hugs: hope it gets better for you soon.

meant to say love the zoo pictures xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*aww thanks  we had a fab day 

Glad your feeling well  , tbh apart from th tiredness i have been feeling pretty good too, i dont even feel pregnant lol x hoping that the feeling good keeps up x*


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyione,

I think I'm having sympathy symptoms for all you pregnant ladies because I'm sooo tired, my eyes are so sore and I can hardly keep them open xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awww vicky! get yourself an early night, after OBEM of course haha 
is OH home x how is he?*


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :D 

cherie - you need to tell OH no lol OBEM is a must :D

nat - glad your feeling better :D saw your siggie :D i like the name gracie :cloud9: lovely name!

kerri - evening poppet :D how was your ebay listing?

vicky - hows your OH doing? is he home and sorted now :) hope he recovers quickly hun and maybe have a early night hun :D

nothing to report here lol how boring! so bored of waiting to see if AF arrives so that i know either way :) i really hate the 2WW


----------



## caleblake

:hugs: thanks vicky for your sympathy

glad your feeling well kerri xxx


----------



## caleblake

ah evening sarah :hi: thanks I love the name Gracie too so hope I get to use it. xxx


----------



## sjbno1

i wanted to call Izzie 'Izabelle Grace' as OH wouldnt have Grace :( its gorgeous and i always imagine a grace to be very girlie :D


----------



## Sambles

Yes OH is home now. He looked really ill when he first got home but he had a sleep this afternoon and looks much better now. The only problem is that Sam keeps wanting him to pick him up but he can't so Sam is then getting upset. He also keeps trying to climb on OH so it's been a bit difficult but I'm soooo glad to have him home x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah yay i got it all done (thankgod) now just gotta hope that people have bidding wars and make me some extra pennies lol *


----------



## caleblake

Ive got loads to sell on ebay including 2 prams :rofl: Need to get my ass in gear and do it. 

Sarah I think its girly too, it just sounds so feminine and I think it suits a little girl but also an older female. We got it from armagedon its davids favorite film xxx


----------



## sjbno1

i liked Grace because you can call her gracie when shes a babe and then grace when shes a sophisticated teenager :D

kerry :D oh send us a link - i love nosing at peoples ebay stuff lol


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: dont think my kids will be that sophisticated :haha: xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Well, girlies forgot, we don't have a tv licence any more, so got to watch it on catch up, so film then obem...know what I am going to dream about tonight, lol

Yeah, kerri put up a link


----------



## caleblake

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr hate her OH already.

evening cherie :hi: xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

evening Andi

No snippets please I wont be watching fora wee while yet lol


----------



## sjbno1

lol Nat i'm sure they will :) and i know what you mean about there OH :) 

Cherie - i thought if you watched it on catch up you still needed a tv licence? :shrug: i just remember my FIL saying something about it as they dont have a tv either :)


----------



## MrsLQ

nope you only need a licence to watch things as they are being broadcast live. I phone the tv licence company. Just means have to wait, but because of my random working hours generally not home or too knackered when programmes are on.


----------



## caleblake

mmmmmmmmmmmm thats intertesting think i will be watching everything on catch up and dingin my licence fee this year :rofl:


----------



## MrsLQ

we have a tv and use bbc iplayer through the ps3 and itv and 4od....sometimes they broadcast things simultaneously on catch and normal telly, so I couldn't watch that....if that makes sense?


----------



## sjbno1

oh i see - i shall have to let them know - arent you tempted sometimes to just watch it when its on LOL


----------



## MrsLQ

I can't have taken the virgin box out, dont get signal and cant watch the live stream through ps3..but if I didn't do all that then yes, but not worth it!!! Right film time....see ya be back on about 11 if anyone will be up xxx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe thats a bummer :) enjoy your film :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

morning! :hi:

Still no AF but a :bfn: on a ic. Given up hope.


----------



## caleblake

:hugs: awh andi I still have hope for you.

David just had a fit watching the after birth there :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

awww dont give up just yet andi, did you use the frer?

nat - i know that poor girl and now its cut to a break :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I shouldnt of watched OBEM tonite im now crying and panicking cuz of the bleeding lasso is having, thats what happend to me and now im cacking my pants its gonna happen again *


----------



## sjbno1

aww kerri :hugs: remember each labour is different hun x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer thats true, oh god scary 
im gonna make sure everyone in that labour room is prepared incase it happens again cuz am sooo freaked out x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

How much did u lose kerri? It's freaky aye, I hemmoraged losing 2.5 litres of blood, I'm so scared of that happening again :( xx


----------



## caleblake

how scary, sometimes I feel sad I wont have a natural birth and then I watch obem and Im glad I have sections :rofl: xxx


----------



## Stef

Do you mean pints Andi? Under a litre of blood loss could make you unconscious due to decline in blood pressure & is fatal

Still not nice though. Scary!

I had to have a blood transfusion. :(

Labour seems so scary, ive never been through it before and im a little scared

xx


----------



## caleblake

I would be scared too i think stef, xxx


----------



## sjbno1

its crazy watching these births but i really want to experience it - god knows why as it looks so painful! but its something my body really wants to do as it got to 10cm and then ended up in a section :) i cant wait LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Labour is scary but the result is amazing, tbh every birth is amazing no matter which way they are born. 
I think stef you will be fine if u had a vbac, and uve still got plenty time left to decide xx*


----------



## caleblake

I think you will be fine too stef if you have a vbac xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*andi i wasnt sure how much i lost but i read my after birth notes and they wrote down 2 pints x to me thats scarily too much*


----------



## Stef

I know. It will be O.K. 

I hope.... hah


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thats just over a litre thats scary stuff. did u have a blood transfusion? I did and it sucked :( had to sit on the drip for 6 hours :( I have the option for a section next time, but i really dont think i will take it. after all every birth is different so i think i'll give my body a chance to do it again. You might have an awesome birth experience next time round babes, don't worry too much about it :hugs: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*they told me my blood level was borderline with transfusion so i got offered the transfusion or iron pills, haha i actually thought the transfusion was a big operation haha so i chose th pills for 6months lol......whoopsie! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

haha i thought that too!! that is was a big operation! I was panicing all worked up about going to theatre and they rolled the iv drip thingee into my room and just did it there. thank goodness haha.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha glad im not th only one!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I also thought a manuel placenta removal was big surgery. But the doctor just shoved his hand in and scraped it all out :sick:


----------



## caleblake

sounds lovely andi :sick:


----------



## MiissMuffet

isnt birth such a glamorous experience :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*right im off to sleep im knackered *


----------



## MiissMuffet

night Kerri :hi:

xx


----------



## caleblake

nite kerri

Im off to bed too, night andi xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

night Nat :hi:

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Night night girls I am watching obem... Woooo I want to be prejudge so bad


----------



## MrsLQ

I meant pregnant!!!!


----------



## KimmeeMee

Hey there, ladies! Thought I'd join in. =) We've been TTC #2 for four years now. Doing everything from a whole new direction!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Today was a scary day girls :cry: Massive earthquakes. 65 people confirmed dead so far. :cry: We only just got power back. Dam Christchurch. So freaking scary. i have a house to clean up now. Just lucky its still standing :cry:


----------



## sjbno1

Omg andi :hugs: glad your ok! Xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Just seen on the news Andi :( are you in christchurch? X


----------



## Sambles

I've just seen the news about the earthquake and immediately thought of you Andi so wanted to see if you were ok. Big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea we in chch :( We just had another one then. Freaking scary. Our hotwater cylindar burst we were just cleaning up wet stuff every where


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*just seen the earthquake and came straight here, are you ok omg!!*


----------



## sjbno1

Oh god andi :( I hope you don't get anymore :( it's all over the news here :hugs: glad your ok xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea alot of people wernt so lucky :( so so sad :cry: Hopefully it wont b a long scary night. thanks guys luv yous xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i cant believe that, omg bet that was horrible!!! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

holy jeebus we are still getting hit. it sounds like we are being bombed!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh my god andi, you must be soo scared!! i couldnt cope with that x
What did you do when th big one hit x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I was just outside the door and it hit, Ella was in the lounge, it was really strong so i went running inside to Ella, I was getting thrown around i was clinging onto the door frames and the couch trying to get to her, it was like i was swimming through the impossible :( But i got to her and grabbed her and hunched over her in the middle of the room until it ended. She had fallen over. They just kept coming and then we had another big one so i just clung onto ella, then that ended and we had a few more, then i put her to bed and another big one hit so i went running- crashing into things on the way, then got ella up who was screaming from her cot. and they are still going. just a constant rock. they have died down abit now. I'm too scared to go to bed coz i dont want to get workn up to one coz its scawy :cry:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*O.M.G!!! No way could i live there, your so brave and calm about it lol i would be on the next plane outta there x
Hope that you dont know anyone that was hurt xx & glad your all ok x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

well theres not anywhere we can go! The airports shut and we have no money. they are showing people in body bags on the news. awful :cry:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god   *


----------



## sjbno1

Oh bloody hell andi :( Is your OH home? Do they still advise you get in bath tub or under the stairs when they hit? Bless you xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea but hes asleep on the couch- he better wake up coz i dont fancy sleeping in the bed room alone!! we r meant to jump underneath a table or doorframe or something. i just huddled on the floor with ella, then we were in the car listening to the radio for a few of them.


----------



## MiissMuffet

and another one aaaaaarrrrggghhhh :cry:


----------



## caleblake

Andi I'm praying for you. Out at the hospital etc today but had to come on and check on you. I hope they stop soon. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh no Nat what are you at the hospital for? nothing bad i hope! :hugs: xx


----------



## caleblake

Oh no don't worry about me I go every tuesday for injections and physio. Although they have stopped them now as I told them I'm pregnany today. Will do an update later xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh thats right!!! Sorry memory blank :dohh:

Right i'm off to try and get some much needed sleep. bit scared of going to bed but what can ya do aye.

Night girls xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

KimmeeMee said:


> Hey there, ladies! Thought I'd join in. =) We've been TTC #2 for four years now. Doing everything from a whole new direction!

:hi:

x


----------



## MrsLQ

Andi - can't believe that, sounds so scary and crazy, you are so brave, glad your all ok

Hello and Welcome Kimmeemee, hope your visit is short and sweet!!


----------



## sjbno1

Grrr took a test and it's a :bfn: so gonna start the diet and gym plan tonight :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*how many dpo are you again sarah*


----------



## sjbno1

10 dpo :) I'm actually not that fussed at the mo as we're having some issues which I want to work on so I think I'm gonna NTNP and just chat to you girls :) xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Sorry, to hear about your BFN and also your issues, me and my hubby just coming through the other side of a really bad patch....if you need to cat, PM !!!

Also how long are your cycles????Cos we would have the same due date, but I amnot due till March 1st but only 7dpo (i think)


----------



## MrsLQ

MORNING KERRI.....

How you feeling today???


----------



## MrsLQ

Sorry for millions of posts, but for the past 3 days, have noticed that tea is making me eel a bit sicky and leaving a horrid taste in mouth (can't finish a cup), its the same pack of tea bags. Just wondered if that could be good??? A 'food' aversion???


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im ok thanks cherie, totally shattered tho, spent all lastnight downstairs in the livingroom with a poorly Tyler  hes got the doctors at 4.45pm today, hes been a bit unwell for nearly a week now but lastnight his temp was right up again so gonna get him checked out. He talks in his sleep constantly lol so i spent most of the night awake!!! 
cant wait to get to bed tonite.
Going to see m 2 friends tonite, grab a bite to eat too, then i will be coming home and hitting my pillow! 

hows everyone else x*


----------



## MrsLQ

I am working 4 - 1.30 and I don't know how I am going to do it....soooooooooooo tired!!! Sleep for 10hrs last night and think am probably going to fall asleep on the bus into work, so tired. Feels like I have no energy, as I can't even be bothered to do my hair...meh!


----------



## MrsLQ

feeling a wee bit emotional like I might cry....:cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## Stef

Kimmimee - Hello welcome to the thread. 

Andi - glad your O.K. Very scary. I hope it all calms down. 

Sarah - sorry you got a bfn. :hugs:

Kerri - poor Tyler, hope hes much better for the weekend. 

Vicky - how is your OH today? On the mend I hope. 

Nat - will you still get the physio treatment whilst preg though??

Cherie - I dont know how you do it, id be flogging by 10pm. 

Today I am... TIRED! First morning back at work was.... well it was just the same as before, I still hate the place. But I barely slept all night as i was worried i wouldnt hear my alarm and sleep in. :dohh:

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

feeling super sicky, emotional and tired. I am about 7dpo and I am feeling really low thinking it is probably the start of my period..Starting to get emotional, tired and crampy a week before AF I am sure is not unusual. Hope these are pregnancy related as they are al dig my head in and seem so pointless if they are not....I am jumping from sad and depressed to annoyed and angry feel like a yo-yo....I hate hormones!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Stef- I hate when that happens....I always do that when I am on a 7am start as I have to get up at 5.30 and I always panic that I will sleep through!


----------



## caleblake

afternoon ladies :hi:

Well my appointment went well, I went in early as it takes 30 mins to make the injections and they are expensive so had to catch them before they made them up.
I explained to my respiritory nurse who actuallay laughed (which was a better reaction than I expected) she was lovely. I asked if there was any chance they would keep me on the injections and she said she will speak to a few people but she very much doubts it as its never been tested on pregnant ladies. She said they will take very good care of me and not to stress out about coming of the meds as they want me to take it as easy as possible. She will give me a call on thursday morning after my docs tomorrow afternoon and take it from there. I never went to physio as Im buggered and still being sick plus I will need to move into a different class now Im pregnant so they can have me monitored 24/7 in the class.

Apart from that on good news my new bed came today :yipee: so my room should be finished by tonight at last.

Kimmimee - hi hunni welcome too ttc#2, hope its a lucky thread for you :thumbup:
Stef - Yeah I will get to continue with physio just not my jags, sorry your first day back was so rubbish :hugs:
Sarah - sorry you got a :bfn: still got my fingers crossed for you
Andi -You have been in my thoughts all day.
Vicky - Hope your ok
Kerri - hope tyler gets better soon and hope your feeling ok
Cherie - Any more thoughts on olivers room? I love your blackboard paint idea so much may have to steal it when doing calebs big boy room xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Afternoon girls! Got my first weight watchers class tonight :) decided to bite the bullet and get on the WW plan asap if I want to lose weight!

Cherie - thanks for the offer hun, I'm gonna try speaking to my OH tonight about it all, Ive got to tell him to basically get over some things! And to stop acting like a child! 

Nat - glad your drs went well, what is your physio and meds for? You dont have to say if you don't want to x

Stef - boo about a crap day at work! Can you book another appointment with your consultant to talk again? Sorry Olivia is being a monkey!

Kerri - hope Tyler is better soon xx


----------



## caleblake

hey sarah no its ok, I have really crappy lungs to put it bluntly, low lung capacity so cant walk far or do much and I get out of breathe easily, Im on a lot of meds and the injections are a drug trial Ive been on for a few years which really help me to stop having allergic reactions from day to day things which in turns stops me from having attacks etc.... I also have epliepsy and Im on a medication which can cause fetal abnormailities and daily steroids for my lungs which can cause cleft pallates in emryos so its all a bit risky xxx


----------



## KimmeeMee

Thank you guys. =) 

Sorry to hear about that earthquake! Glad you're okay! :hugs: I just woke up and immediately see everyone talking about it.


----------



## sjbno1

:wave: kimmee - I think I missed your post :hugs: welcome to the thread :) hope your stay is short and sweet :) although we have a few preggo ladies on here now :)

Nat - gosh that must be quite hard :hugs: it's a shame you can't carry on the trial but I guess you can go back on it once you've had bubs :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey kimmie welcome hope your stay is short & sweet x

Im out for tea with my mates, got little one back from the drs he's got a virus, glands are up I'n his neck he's to keep having calpol and ibruptofen x bless him x*


----------



## Sambles

Evening everyone,

KimmeeMee - Hi and welcome :wave:

Kerri - enjoy yourself this evening. I hope Tyler starts to feel better soon, I just want to come and give him cuddles lol

Sarah - Hope WW goes well. How much weight do you want to lose? I started a diet last week and am hoping to lose 2 stone by August :wacko:

Nat - glad your app went well and yippee for the new bed!

Stef - Boo to being back at work. My OH is ok thanks but has been in quiet a bit of pain today and just can't seem to get comfortable

Sorry if I missed anyone out xx


----------



## Stef

Lol Vicky im hoping to loose some weight in August too :rofl:

xx


----------



## Sambles

:haha: Hahaha Stef!!xx


----------



## Stef

No, on a serious note after little pip is born im 100% going on a diet, i did after Liv and lost 2 stone but managed to put it back on when i went back to work so im hoping to get it off and keep it off next time,

Hope the weight loss goes well. you doing WW or SW or anything?

xx


----------



## Sambles

I'm doing the low GI diet which is supposed to be good if you've got PCOS. I'm also doing the Davina fitness DVD 4 times a week for 40 minutes and walking to work twice a week which takes an hour. And I'm also trying not to eat after 7pm 

How did you lose the weight the first time round? Was it just healthy eating?x


----------



## KimmeeMee

Last year I switched to an Organic and Whole diet to help my PCOS and I lost 12lbs in the first two months. It was harder to maintain the diet, but much easier to work out. Since we moved it's been more difficult to work out, but easier to maintain the diet. Habibi bought me an elliptical and I've been running on it like a gerbil!


----------



## Sambles

KimmeeMee I think that's kinda the same as the diet I'm on. I'm only allowed to eat wholemeal bread, pasta and rice etc. and I can't have potatoes and lots of other things. And well done for losing the weight, I bet it must make you feel great x


----------



## Stef

I went to weight watchers vicky, but I was walking everywhere with the pram too but once I was back at work I was taking the car more so I was being less active. Eating wise I cut portion sizes and changed my diet to healthier stuff I cut out things like crisps and replaced with fruit etc. I would have 1 night a week, usually a Saturday and I'd relax the diet a little and had treats etc but we rarely got take outs etc. 

I also found it much easier because Chris was on a batter shift meaning we could eat together but cos he is at work til 10 now I can't be arsed to make meals for just me and just end up snacking all night. No good I know. :( 

The GI diet is supposed to be good. I've heard good things about tescos GI diet plan too. 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

back from weigh in which was depressing but i feel like this is right and i need to do this :D i lost quite a lot on WW so this plan usually works for me :) so fingers crossed :) 

how is everyone tonight?

vicky and kimmee - good luck with your diets :D

vicky - hows the OH?


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> back from weigh in which was depressing but i feel like this is right and i need to do this :D i lost quite a lot on WW so this plan usually works for me :) so fingers crossed :)
> 
> how is everyone tonight?
> 
> vicky and kimmee - good luck with your diets :D
> 
> vicky - hows the OH?

He's not too bad thanks, he is in pain but he said it's a different pain than what he was in before and at least he knows that this pain will get better soon iykwim? It's just really difficult with him not being able to pick Sam up x


----------



## Sambles

Stef the problem I have is that Paul doesn't like any fruit or veg or sauces like bbq, honey and mustard or anything with veg in. I love casseroles and anything with veg but like you said there's no point cooking those just for me. But what I'm doing now is making 2 days worth of everything and then freezing half of it so that way I'm not wasting it. It means that we never eat the same thing or at the same time because OH prefers to eat later x


----------



## sjbno1

i bet its frustrating for him! hopefully that pain will be gone sooner as appose to later :hugs:


----------



## KimmeeMee

Sambles said:


> Stef the problem I have is that Paul doesn't like any fruit or veg or sauces like bbq, honey and mustard or anything with veg in. I love casseroles and anything with veg but like you said there's no point cooking those just for me. But what I'm doing now is making 2 days worth of everything and then freezing half of it so that way I'm not wasting it. It means that we never eat the same thing or at the same time because OH prefers to eat later x

I know how you feel. My husband Gavin is cajun and his whole family is cajun. They eat, cook and live the deep fried and smothered foods of New Orleans (where we were both born and raised). I have always loved fruits and veggies and seafood, so switching my diet was so easy for me. But him, he loves the most horrible artery clogging foods and he stocks up on freezer meals and whatnot. He won't eat a single thing I make except my spaghetti... and even then he complains that there aren't hot dogs in it and that the noodles have an "odd taste". It's hard to deal with because I cook the healthy stuff for our family, but then some of it goes to waste or I have to freeze it and re-eat it because he just doesn't like it. Lucky for him, he's Military, so he could eat an entire chocolate cake and never see a pound from it with the way he trains. But it's frustrating!


----------



## MiissMuffet

afternoon girls :hi:

had abit of a rocky night.75 deaths so far plus 300 trapped and missing. 9 month old baby girl got killed by a falling tv :cry:

I feel so sick this is terrible :cry:


----------



## Stef

Andi im so sorry, it really looks terrible on the news, So sad. :(

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

I just feel so ill about it. People have lost their loved ones, their homes, their belongings. I'm sorry i know this is all i been talking about but it's the only thing going on right now. i just feel so helpless, and we are still getting them its so scary. Can i come and visit you? please? lol xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey girls, evening andi :wave:

andi that must be soooo scary for you, so sad to hear about it on the news, so many people affected  i cant imagine how you feel actually being there, thinking of you xx 

well had a good night lastnight with my mates, was nice to see them. I had burger n chips haha not exactly healthy, but very yummy!! lol

Well Tyler had a very long sleep, he slept for 2hrs yesterday afternoon and then he went upto bed at 8 and woke at 9am this morning, he seem to be alot better today which is lovely, weve had a stressful few days with him being whingey and unhappy 

Hope everyone else is good x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

what happened to your healthy eating plan huh? ;) lol

Glad you fun!! :D

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHAHAH i kno andi , i failed but...... ive had 1 pkt of crisps in 2weeks which is fab for me, ive had 2 chocolate bars in 2weeks and 3 glasses of fizzy pop, it dont sound good but for me who used to eat crisps n chocolate & fizzy pop everyday for nearly every meal....thats an achievement lol


how are you doing x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

still the same. Just had too shakes in 5 minutes. its scary we are talking about leaving chch.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god, bless you, where u thinking of going too x
is your house ok, has anyone u kno been hurt x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Our house was a mess but hardly anything was broken. Our hot water cylindar burst and we have wet carpet which is stinking out the house. Our water is stuffed- we have to boil water b4 we use it as the water mains and sewage pipes have burst so highly likely that our water is contaminated. Only 1% of wastes are going where they are supposed to be. The rest is going everywhere- even coming out of the ground in peoples driveways as well as liquification. We cant flush the toilets. the roads are cracked and have huge rises. We cant do washing or anything as we have to conserve water! We had to go to Mum's today to give Ella a bath. Luckily we have no sewage or liquid or anything around our house. A few minutes up the road there is though. 

My sister was hurt, she was in the central city and got crushed by a coke vending machine. it hit her head, dislocated her arm and shes abit banged up but the machine was pulled away from her b4 it crushed her completely! And then she had to walk through the town watching buildings crash down, bodies lying on the ground, people screaming and bleeding from head to foot. they had to choose carefully what side of the road to walk on as buildings were falling everywhere crushing people. 

My friends mum is in the ctv building where there are alot of people still trapped. The building is complete rubble on the ground and they have pretty much declared everyone dead :cry: It's chaos!

Some of my lovely friends have put money into my bank account for me and my friend Anna to split so we can go up North to them. Otherwise just so we can get supplies like clean water and food if we can get to some!

Sorry for the novel. :blush:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Some babies have been killed too :cry: a 9 month old boy getting crushed by a tv, a 3 month old got crushed, a 5 month old was found barely alive in the arms of his mum who had died in the middle of cashel mall. So so sad :(

Our citys tallest hotel the grand chancelor is on a lean and about to fall so the search is off in the other buildings because they dont know where its going to land!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god that sound horrible, you poor thing andi, i hope your sister recovers well, so glad she wasnt hurt more x 

terrible hun i cant imagine what your all going through there, seeing in on the news knowing your there seems surreal!  
 to you 

how nice of your friends to sort you out with some cash to get you out of there, you have some really good mates hun, hope you get sorted soon, must be soo scary x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

MiissMuffet said:


> Some babies have been killed too :cry: a 9 month old boy getting crushed by a tv, a 3 month old got crushed, a 5 month old was found barely alive in the arms of his mum who had died in the middle of cashel mall. So so sad :(
> 
> Our citys tallest hotel the grand chancelor is on a lean and about to fall so the search is off in the other buildings because they dont know where its going to land!

*OH GOD x 
i want to cry for you x  how terrible  *


----------



## MiissMuffet

I know! i had no choice, i told them not to worry but they already had our accounts. Anna's because we had just all chipped in to buying a present for one of the ladies as she was having a rough time. We are a group of march mummies, we met on a new zealand forum when we were pregnant and still talk now, we do secret santas and secret birthdays and stuff! Thats how i met Anna as we both live in Christchurch! So we havnt actually met the other ones so it is so so nice of them!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*thats really nice of them xx bet your glad to have such kind friends xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea but i would like to repay them somehow sometime when i can :)

What are your plans for the day?? :)

BFN here. still no AF!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*aww boo to bfn, but no af is still a good sign x dont give up hope yet x

my plans for the day are ..........zero! 
its raining here, really misreable out  & Tylers still not 100% so gonna have a lazy day i think, got some hoovering etc to do so al get that done x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea its raining and miserable here too :( Poor Tyler I hope he feels back to normal soon :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*thanks hun, me too its been a week, i hate when hes poorly x*


----------



## sjbno1

Andi - just wanted to pop in and give you all a :hugs: think you and Ella and your oH need to come over here! How scary! Hopefully the tremors will stop soon for you all xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i wish we could afford to Sarah haha!


----------



## sjbno1

Kerri - glad tyler is better! Will catch up on here tonight :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

off to bed now hopefully get a good nights sleep. i hope you all have a good day!

Nunight girls xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite andi hope you sleep well xx 

sarah: Thanks, hes still not 100% still grouchy n feeling very sorry for himself, but this is the 1st day hes been up playing with his cars x*


----------



## sjbno1

Awww fingers crossed that long sleep is the road to recovery :)

Sleep tight and safe andi x


----------



## Stef

Im having such a shit day! Chinese for tea it is, Comfort food!!

Because ive been in tears Olivia thinks im poorly and i currently listening to my chest with her stethoscope from her drs kit and is about to check my blood pressure, got to love her, even though she is a monkey sometimes.

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*adorable, u ok hun whats stressing you x *


----------



## Stef

Andi, so sorry.

I was a little self centred there about my crappy day. It cant be as bad as the time you, your family and others in the Christchurch area, my heart goes out to you all. Its so so sad. I hope you manage to get some sleep. 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Awww what's up stef? Hope your day gets better x


----------



## Stef

Just having problems with my crappy bank. It dosent matter though, i was furious at the time but im over it now. Thanks :hugs:

x


----------



## MrsLQ

Andi - As all the other girls have said, I am thinking of you and all your friends and family. Hope that things start to get better and the aftershocks stop!! 

Stef - I know what you mean about banks I hate them too!!!

Well I feel like shit!!! to put it bluntly and amon another 4-1.30 ( need to leave in less than an hour, haven't showered, or gt dressed or anything). I have a major headache, stuffy nose and and aching everywhere....just feel like crap :cry: Pretty sure I am not pregnant so on top of feeling physically crap am feeling emotionally low! Because Sean never went for his SA at the new hosp, they have referred us back to doctors....blah!! Although he still has an appointment at the other hospital, so might see if they will see me there???? Who knows???

Really don't want to go to work....want to stay curled up in my blanket, sipping on cold and flu meds to keep my temperature down. Maybe I might get send home???


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*my day has turned to shit, i hate today!!! 

my mum n sister came round and we all ended up in a fight cuz all they seem to do is tell me how to look after MY child and ive had enough, im tired, stressed, worried about tyler and generally FED UP ....i cant stop crying, i have had it with today.

     *


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri - I hate when people do that!! Hope that today gets better for!! I am off to work now...speak tomorrow (which will be a better day for all)


----------



## caleblake

awh girls :hugs: Im so sorry your all having a rubbish day 

Andi- I just posted in your journal but you are in my thoughts

Kerri- sorry about your mum and sister :hugs:

Cherie- How come DH didnt go for SA, I must have missed that?

Stef- Banks are w*nks!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Well I had my doctors appointment today and I saw my nurse then my hv then they sent me through to the mw who called the hospital booked me in for a scan tomorrow at 10am and sent me packing :rofl:

She said the hospital will be dealing with me............I never even got my pregnancy notes :haha:

Had a banging headache earlier but its cleared up now xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm full of spots i dont even get spots only 1 when af is jew and had cramping for 2 days hope this is :bfp: signs x x x


----------



## caleblake

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm full of spots i dont even get spots only 1 when af is jew and had cramping for 2 days hope this is :bfp: signs x x x

Oooooooooooooooooooo I hope thats a good sign for you hunny, one of my symptoms were spots xxx


----------



## Stef

Hi Nat, 

Yay for scan tomorrow. Exciting! Will definitely be looking for updates :D

My crappy day is now better, had Chinese, im now just chilling out with my lovely husband, though i am thinking about an early night again, im shattered, cant wait for my day off on Friday. 

xx


----------



## caleblake

hey stef glad its got better, nothing like comfort food to cheer you up :thumbup:

I knew they would rush me in for an early scan asap as Ive left it so late to tell them :haha:

She actually called ultrasound and it was a lady on cover who wouldnt give me an appointment till next week so she called epu to get me in tomorrow :rofl: nothing like wanting me off their hands xxx


----------



## Stef

Lol Nat!! 

Im glad you have one tomorrow, be sure to ask for a piccy!


----------



## caleblake

yes I will do they gave me one at my early scan with Caleb so Im pretty sure I will get one tomorrow to show off my little pip to you ladies xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Morning! :hi:

Stef- please don't worry about feeling like u shouldnt complain- life has to go on. I'm so sorry you are having a rough day :hugs:

Kerri- sorry you had a fight with your family :( I do that all the time with my mum and sister they think they know how i should be running my life and they interfere it gets abit much sometimes :cry:

So I had a good sleep. Nothing woke me up so thats a start! Still waiting on news about my friends mum. It's not looking hopeful :cry:

Hey Kerri- how light did your ics start showing BFPs? Yesterday and this morning I have got just a tinge of a line, which I have never got b4 with these ones. I think they might be similar to your ics they look the same! (blue).


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooo andi I hope you have a :bfp: on the way :hugs: xxx


----------



## Stef

Andi glad you got a good sleep and no more disturbances so far touch wood.

Im sorrry its not looking hopeful for your friends mum. My heart goes out to you all. Do you think you may manage to find somewhere for food and water Andi? I read your FB status about Ellas sores. :hugs:

GL with your IC's! Whens AF due or is it late?


----------



## MiissMuffet

AF is due around now. I expected it on Monday but as i only just got my cycles back i'm not sure exactly when its due. to be honest a bfp has been far from my mind the last couple of days. But some good news wouldnt hurt!


----------



## Stef

No, I can imagine. But your right, good news is never unwelcome. 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*heyy andi, my IC's were soooo faint my OH couldnt see them! , i could only see them ever so slightly ....more so if i shone a torch on them , they stayed that light for around 3days then slowly got darker & darker*


----------



## MiissMuffet

what dpo were you hun?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well if i ovulated on the 25th then i was about 14-15dpo 
if i ovulated on the 31st i was 9-10dpo x 
not sure which one i ovulated on babe x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*evening ladies 

well ive sorted it out with my mum n sis, knew i would lol it was just them being arsey and me being hormonal n stressed , bit of a clash lol x

Im all achey n stressed  i need a spa break haah, altho i do have a box of 12 cupcakes haha , i thought sod the healthy eating thing today , gonna take note of what stef said and go with the comfort food!! lol x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

go on babes, have some cupcakes! i would!!! yum!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well tyler said he wanted one but then when i gave him it he decided he didnt so i decided to eat it instead haha NOM!! but now am full from my tea so prob eat more tomorrow haha i will post a piccy of the cakes, theyre amazing, a woman near me bakes them and sells them , shes got a fb page called heavenly cupcakes x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/cupcakes.jpg



*amazingly scrumminess!!*


----------



## sjbno1

oh kerri they do look heavenly!

right girls, just realised the test i used was out of date :dohh: and then looked it up and found out that they give in accurate results so maybe i'm back in the game?! what do you think?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oo you never know Sarah,let's hope so, how many dpo are you?? When will u test again x*


----------



## caleblake

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm kerri those cakes look soooooooooooo yummy.

glad you made up with your family :hugs:

vicky fxd for you, cant believe you had an out of date test :rofl: that would never happen in my house


----------



## caleblake

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm kerri those cakes look soooooooooooo yummy.

glad you made up with your family :hugs:

sarah fxd for you, cant believe you had an out of date test :rofl: that would never happen in my house


----------



## KimmeeMee

WOW those cupcakes look great. @[email protected] So... yummy... Must... resist!

Sarah, ACK! So maybe you ARE still back in the game! =)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*mmmmm they are delish! 
altho ive come down this morning and cant face anything never mind a cupcake haha!! 
Maybe i will have one after ive been to the shop xx 

How is everyone today*


----------



## sjbno1

kerri I want those cakes!!!!! 

erm AF is due on Saturday - i didnt test with izzie until AF was 1 day late either so i don't even know if I would have got a early result :shrug: :dohh:

nat - :rofl: i have no idea how i had these tests still in my house, i found them when i dug my CB monitor out :) they went out of date 2009/2010 :rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi!! :hi:

Hope everyone is having a good morning! Found some petrol today! I know it sounds silly but its a massive achievement! lol. They are either not open or the very few that are around the city have cues for miles! :dohh:

Going out of town for abit tomorrow to do some washing and have a shower and give Ella a bath. OH brought 12 1.5 Litre bottles of water home today that his work was giving away.

I've given up hope of any bfp now. i'm still not entirely sure of when I ov-ed but i know we only dtd 2ce b4 i thought i ov-ed so if it was any later we didnt actually dtd :( And I still not have AF and am on CD32. Remember this is only my 2nd cycle with AF back so i really hope it hasnt gone AWOL again!!! :(

xx


----------



## caleblake

awh andi im praying for you all, it sounds so truely horrible.

Sarah thats friggin hillarious :rofl:

Well my scan went great today, we saw a twinkling heartbeat and everythings looking great. I uploaded some photos on my journal if anyone wants a nosey xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo am going there now nat - glad everything went well x*


----------



## caleblake

thanks kerri :hugs: xxx


----------



## esperanzamama

i <3 ultrasound pictures.... *sigh* how amazing...


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies I am 9dpo and I got this today!!! Can you see what I see? is much clearer in real life...although faint. Click pictures to make bigger to see them better.....eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*CONGRATULATIONS CHERIE YOUR PREGNANT!!!!! 

  *


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Cherie!!!! 

:D 

My frers were like that!! 

Xx


----------



## MrsLQ

I can't believe it so excited (but also scared) Not going to have a pregnancy journal and ticker till I get past 6 weeks...but have a ticker till I get one if that makes sense....over the moooooooooon


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Really happy for you hun, wow feb has been a lucky month for this thread

x*


----------



## MrsLQ

sure has, just need sarah and andi....c'mon girls!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yep and sun, isnt sun in her 2ww too x *


----------



## MrsLQ

oooooooooooh yeah, I wasn't sure if hers ends in march!


----------



## sun

:dance::dance:* Congrats!!! *:dance::dance:

That is so great!!! Wow so many BFPs in this thread - it won't be a TTC thread anymore! :haha:
Also I'm not in the 2WW anymore, I'm at CD4. :growlmad: 6.5day LP!! No chance of getting PG with that going on - boo.


----------



## MrsLQ

ahhh sun really sorry to hear that, bit rubbish, anything you can do to legthen it?


----------



## sun

Been trying - taken soy for 2 months and I'm on a vitamin B complex for the past 2.5 months. No idea what else - been looking at Vitex or even progesterone cream. :shrug:

My doc said since this is month 6 with my longest LP being 8 days and impossible to get PG, that she will refer me to a FS. I'm thinking I will say yes because the appointment can take a while. I can always cancel if my LP miraculously doubles in length and I get a BFP! xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Always good to have the option!!


----------



## sun

I agree - and it took a few years TTC#1 so we are always worried it will take years again. 

Anyway never mind that - back to the important BFP Celebration!!! :dance:

ps: I love your ticker countdown to a ticker :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today woopp carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## KimmeeMee

YAY Cherie for your BFP! I see it! I see it!


----------



## Sambles

Congratulations Cherie :happydance: x


----------



## MrsLQ

thanks for al the congratulations..... :cloud9:

Only downside is I am not allowed to have sex till we get passed 12 weeks, I will be very frustrated!!! However it will be worth it obviously.... Can't wait to get pat 6 weeks (doctors will pass me onto the Midwife then). eeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## MrsLQ

sun said:


> I agree - and it took a few years TTC#1 so we are always worried it will take years again.
> 
> Anyway never mind that - back to the important BFP Celebration!!! :dance:
> 
> ps: I love your ticker countdown to a ticker :rofl:

Thanks sun, don't really feel comfortable having one till then....exciting


----------



## caleblake

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk : happydance: CONGRATULATIONS CHERIE

Im so pleased for you :yipee:

Whats your EDD? AAre you managing to squeeze into october with Kerri, shona and I xxx


----------



## sjbno1

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE! you so deserve that :bfp: WOW that is so clear :dance :dance: I am so pleased for you hun!!! WOOP WOOP :D :D :D


----------



## sjbno1

Andi - hows things there? there is a paper here and that had photos of some of the buildings in chuch :( glad you found petrol and hope you manage to get everything done that you need to get done on your time out :hugs:

Nat - i know - what a numpty! it only occured to me to check last night if they can be inaccurate LOL it appears they can - we shall see :) 

Sun - hehe its bfp city here! fingers crossed we can join the lovely ladies soon :) we might have to make this thread a general one instead of ttc :D 

:wave: to anyone i missed - i'm just so excited about Cherie that I cant remember the rest LOL


----------



## MrsLQ

Nat- just outside of October....November 8th (hoping I will be 8+ days early soI can be in October with you guys, especially as Oliver is November 23rd!).

Sean has been so sweet, just cooked me an amazing meal with lots of Iron rich foods...I am aneamic and allergic to iron tablets....go figure!!

Sarah, when you gonna test again??? 

Thanks girls for being so excited for me......eeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## sjbno1

awww thats the same date as me if i get a BFP!!! erm i'm not gonna test until at least Monday i think - af has been coming on CD27 which is saturday, so by monday it'll be 2 days late - i have a feeling that even though that test was OOD - shes still likely to turn up! which will be a bugger at we're not gonna actively ttc anymore as OH cant handle the pressure so to speak :( haha but i am intending on at least trying to job on him at certain times in the month ;) LOL


----------



## caleblake

ah just come and join us in the october thread anyway, I started it so I ca you on it as a honoury member :rofl: xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Ahhhh thanks Nat! Will do.

Sarah, me And Sean had to do that numerous times. Hopefully
You will get a positive next Monday.

Just wanted to say I am having quite bad pains in my uterus, cramping and pulling. Also I feel like I have been pumped up with gas, and I am trimming it out. I don't remember cramps with Oliver, but do with my last mc. Do you think I should worry?


----------



## MrsLQ

Nat how do I find the thread?


----------



## sjbno1

awww i wouldnt worry hun, its probably just streching and your just more accute to it what with your other pregnancy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Stef

Cherie, no dont worry as each and every pregnancy is different. 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Dont worry cherie, like stef says, every pregnany is different ..... you will be fine x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## sjbno1

awww i want to join you all too :cry:


----------



## sun

Cherie - I had bad cramping and pulling every day of 1st tri, and mild cramping until I gave birth. 
Cramping is a totally normal pg symptom (though I think I had more than most lol) xxx

Sarah - I know! I want to join in the fun! :( Three of my original TTC buddies are in 3rd tri now, and I used to joke that they would have their babies before I got my BFP. 
Not a joke anymore - dang!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah- you still might yet x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sun  , i hoped you were going to join us in the feb bfps *


----------



## sjbno1

awww maybe kerri but i'm really not holding my breath :( we shall see i guess - if i dont then i'll just have to be sneaky LOL 

Sun - i'm sure we can keep each other company :hugs:


----------



## MrsLQ

its so frustrating, would be amazing if we could have all had them at once.

If I go over by 2 days will be due on Oliver's bday (bad times).


----------



## MrsLQ

its so frustrating, would be amazing if we could have all had them at once.

If I go over by 2 days will be due on Oliver's bday (bad times).[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrsLQ

Sarah just saw your siggy....so sweet, ty!!


----------



## sjbno1

:D well had to add you hun :D


----------



## Stef

Dani, Sarah and Vicky (and andi but she might of got her bfp) I hope your joining us really soon. But in the mean time im not going anywhere :D

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*me either haha sorry to say.......your stuck with us *


----------



## caleblake

Im not going anywhere either!!! :hugs:

cherie will get you the link in a minute xxx


----------



## caleblake

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/523230-october-babies-due-dates-bump-colours.html

here you are cherie xxx


----------



## sjbno1

awww thats good girls :hugs: i'd be lost without you all :hugs: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* i would miss u all if i left you x*


----------



## sjbno1

awwww :hugs: we're a soppy 'ol bunch :rofl: :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha we deffo are!! lol 
bless us *


----------



## sjbno1

I blame all those preggo hormones LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha , oooo well sarah theres deffo still hope for u then *


----------



## caleblake

anyone been watching marchlands? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ME natalie...........love it!!*


----------



## caleblake

its so good, im gutted next week is the last one but i also really want to know the outcome xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*noooo ikno im gutted too i love it its sooo creepy , yer i think olives mum has something to do with alice drowning, its sooo freaky i would not be living in that house!!*


----------



## Stef

Im watching the news. Once Chris sits down I will be putting celebrity Juice. I LOVE IT!

x


----------



## caleblake

I friggin HATE keith lemon :rofl: 

Kerri I cant watch it alone as I get to scared xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh ive missed celeb juiced again haha i give up with it i always forget, stevens on the xbox now anyway, never mind lol 

natalie no i dont think i could watch it alone either haha!!*


----------



## Stef

Oooh I love Keith Lemon, hilarious!


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: my DH loves him too stef, just not really my sense of humour xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef your baby is now the size of a lemon, while were on the subject x*


----------



## Stef

Yes Kerri im a lemon head, at least my baby is! haha, Little lemon pip


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Your a lemon in other ways too so ive heard HAHA!! *


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: xxx


----------



## Stef

Only with you Kerri, I told you not to tell! Tut!

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* haha sorry couldnt help but boast, you mean so much to me HAHAHAHA 
right nanite girls

xxx  xxx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Congrats Cherie!! wooot!!! :dance:

I think me, Sarah, Sun and Vicky left! Sorry if I left anyone out!

Don't think its going to happen for awhile for me. AF has gone AWOL again :dohh:


----------



## MrsLQ

Thats pants Andi, but we are all still hanging around and will be here when you do get your bfp's.

Last night slept 4 hours, had a 1.5 hrs nap this Afternoon and went toned at 9.30 pm and now I am wideawake. What's going on?


----------



## sjbno1

Ah the sleepy insominia state = bad times ;) any other symptoms cherie?

Andi - awww don't worry to much! I'm sure AF will arrive either tomorrow or overthe weekend :) she has ways of doing that to me :dohh: 

Has anyone spoken to ncmommy since last time?

Right I need to go and get dressed etc as we're going to asda at 8.30!!!! Oh er


----------



## MrsLQ

so tired after waking up for 3.5 hrs during the night. off for a lovely 9-6 shift. feeling a bit sicky!! got some fruit and water to have on the bus to settle my tum, if still feeling queasy lovely cafe next to where I work and a bacon sarnie has my name on it.

Hope you girlies are all ok. Hope this stuffy/runny nose f's right off....and ZarZar (this is what Oliver said he wants his sister to be called) stays stays put.....

I have a testing schedule....thought you might wanna know (I have 3 more frer's)
Sun 27th @ 12 dpo
Wed 2nd @ 15 dpo (my bday)
Sat 5th @ 18dpo

If the line keeps getting darker then will do a digi on 8th (should be 5 weeks then)....what do you guys think?


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey sarah....

Stuffy/runny nose, tiredness, pressure in uterus, gone off tea (booooooo), sore boobs and some nausea....other than that no....lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

Evening ladies!!

Cherie- that testing plan sounds good! Exciting! :dance: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning/Evening Ladies How is everyone today!!*


----------



## sjbno1

Lol cherie - so just a few lol your plan sounds good :)

Morning kerri & andi :wave: I'm suffering with a really bad back :( it's killing me today :( all achey and horrible :( how's you?

Andi - how's things there? I saw your friends with Lyn off here! Ive met her a couple of times now :) do you know each other from chc? Or just from Bnb? X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oouch sarah  , altho bad back can be a sign of pregnancy 
Im good but god i have nausea today urgh, ive woke up feeling not too bad but it kicked in around 20mins after being up, i thought i was gonna spew in the queue in the shop lol
had some food now, feeling slightly better x *


----------



## caleblake

morning all

Sarah I was checking on ncmommy the other day and was gonna ask the same question, shes not been on/posted since january. I really hope nothing bad has happened to her. 

Kerri hope your ms doesnt get too bad xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

I've been so busy this week that I haven't had a chance to have a proper catch up but will hopefully be able to do that tonight.

What's everyone's plans for the weekend?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey vicky glad your back 

hows your OH hope hes on the mend x

What have you been doing in your busy week, anything exciting?*


----------



## Sambles

Nope nothing exciting, I was working Tues, Weds and yesterday because they asked me to cover some overtime and today OH's mum has been round. He is still in pain but apparently that can last for a few months but it's nowhere near as bad as it was before

So what have you been up to hun?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh hope the pain goes soon x

erm not much really hun tyler has been very poorly since i last mentioned it, hes been down to the drs with some horrible virus, he stopped eating, just wanted to sleep 
hes better now but now hes covered in viral rash  altho the dr said that will fade v soon x*


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls, 

sorry Ive not been around felt so very guilty that I hadnt been on much after mny BFP as had so many symptons for them 2 weeks. Who would have thought that I had no symptons with Cody and he was fine and loads with this one and lost the baby last night. Been a very long nite and day been very emotional. I hope its ok for me to still be here, I left it so long and felt bad when I wasnt on for a couple of weeks that I wasnt being a good friend and not supporting you all xxxxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Wanting a girl - I am so sorry for your loss, If you need to talk Pm me x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sorry again shona, im still following in your journal hun 

were all here for you x*


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks girls.... I just dont really know what to do with myself. 

Focused sometimes and not others sometimes I will burst into tears and 

it shocks me how quickly the grief takes over although I didnt have beany 

for long. Its like I have lost a full term baby 

xxxx


----------



## MrsLQ

it is heartbreaking.... hugs!


----------



## wantingagirl

MrsLQ said:


> Wanting a girl - I am so sorry for your loss, If you need to talk Pm me x

Thanks babe - I will PM you tomorrow once I gather all my thoughts :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie i guess you couldnt resist not having a ticker lol 

shona:  i cant imagine what your going through hun xx  Thinking of you x*


----------



## MrsLQ

and a journal!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stalking x*


----------



## caleblake

Im stalking too cherie :hi:

Shona you know how I feel, Im thinking of you loads xxx


----------



## Stef

Shona, Im so so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Chris and I were child free last night and spent some much needed time together as we have both been so stressed recently partly because of Olivias recent behaviour which now, im pretty sure where she is getting it from. We went to Pizza Express had a Lovely meal then headed to the outskirts of town where there is this lovely country pub we both love (which is only 5 min drive from our house or 1/2 hour walk) and sat infront of the roaring open fire. I had a hot chocolate because im getting old. lol. It was just so lovely, its very rare we get child free nights. 

Ill update about what I said previously regarding Livs behaviour and where its coming from later as im about to shoot out to work.

Hope all you lovely ladies have a nice day and as nice as it can be at work for you Vicky. 

XX


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

Wantingagirl- i am so so sorry for your loss. We are all here if you need a shoulder :hugs:

Sarah- i know Lynn from on here in our march mummy thread as we were due at the same time. She has just got to CHCH and I will be meeting her sometime in the next few days or so :)

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. I just baked a cake :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning/evening everyone 
Stef: your evening sounded lovely  while your working, think of something we can do tomorrow when you come down!!!  

Andi: seen that cake on your Facebook it looks fab!!! Well done, enjoy eating it xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I only had a wee piece, OH will eat most of it lol and i'll give some away :)

Kerri and Stef- do u live quite close together?


----------



## sjbno1

Wantingagirl - Im so sorry for your loss - we're all here if you want to talk :hugs:

Well today is af day and usually she's here over night/first thing in the morning!! Currently she isn't here :shrug: I think I ovu'd late so she might be here by Monday? If not I'll test! We're going to the zoo today so might prepare incase she arrives when we're out :( will catch up properly tonight as we're leaving just after 9 :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Have fun at the Zoo Sarah!

I hope AF doesnt show. I still havnt got mine yet, but I've given up hope and i've stopped testing


----------



## ljo1984

hi girls not been here in a while. well im on cd 10 and got high on cbfm, so hoping it means i'll ovulate around day 14 again instead of 17! yipeee. missmuffit, i heard about the earth quate on my way to work that day, my friend is over there visiting her sister, turns out shes on otherside of island. hope you have everything sorted now. its so scarry. xx


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies :hi:

stef sounds like a lovely night.

sarah have fun at the zoo hope the :witch: doesnt show

andi you can send me a bit of your cake if you like :cake:

morning kerri :hi: hope tyler is feeling better

ljo1984 good luck with ovulation, hope you catch that egg

Hope everyone has a nice weekend xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah- yay hope u have a fab day at the zoo and the witch stays away!!

Andi- Stef lives about 2hrs away xx 

Natalie- heloooo Tyler is much better thanks hun x

Ljo1984- hope you catch the egg!!! 
*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think af won't be long for me now got bad cramps today never had them this bad af is only jew Tuesday when im back at fs woopp x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Hi girls,

Just back now, no af still but not sure if I'm seeing the very hint of a tinge of pink when I wipe :shrug: who knows think it'll be here tomorrow though :( my friend posted me a frer but I'm refusing go use it :)

How is everyones Saturday going?


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks again girls :flower:

Lovely to have all the support and I hope the witch stays away for everyone that is due soon!

Hope your all having a lovely weekend 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls could someone help her wight i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x


----------



## sjbno1

i have no idea about vit b6 hun :( maybe one of the other girls can help?


----------



## Stef

Hi all. 

Been really quiet on here today. Hope your all well.

Im about to go nighty nights ready for my trip to Kerri's tomorrow if we even dare speak to each other. Haha. She scares me! :rofl: :flower:

Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa best wear something warm cuz am to scared to let u in the house
i will feed u a cuppa through the letter box with a straw!! 

no we will have a nice day ..... i hope LOL x nervous!!*


----------



## sjbno1

Have a lovely day girls :)

Grrr af has just arrived! 1 day late! Gonna jump on OH better this month (well CD15) as that's what happened last time with izzie so gonna try again lol


----------



## Sambles

Good morning ladies,

Sarah - gggrrrrrr to af arriving. Fingers crossed for this month 

Keri and Stef - Enjoy your day. What are you planning to do? Or are you not sure yet?xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Evening :hi:

thats so cool that u live close!! Have you met b4?

Have fun! :)


----------



## Sambles

Evening Andi :wave:


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi Vicky how r u? x


----------



## Sambles

I'm good thanks but more importantly how's everything with you and the people in Christchurch?x


----------



## sjbno1

Morning vicky :wave: I knew she would be here so not a huge surprise but just wish my cycles wouldn't fluctuate between 27/28 as it gets your hopes up when there following a pattern then changing again! Anyway over it now lol onto next month :)

How's things with you? How's your OH? Have you been back to the drs yet?


----------



## sjbno1

Evening andi x


----------



## Sambles

My OH is a lot better but will probably be off for another 4 weeks or so and by then he would have driven me crazy :wacko: 

I'm on cd 101 now!!!! How ridiculous is that?!!! I've got to go back to the doctors in April so another 8 weeks or so.

So how do you feel about NTNP? Are you going to use the CBFM in secret? Or would that upset your OH if he found out?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening Andi hope your all ok , no we've not met before haha that why were nervous lol we were both worrying lastnite omg what if we don't like eachother haha!!! 

Sarah:  to af  

Vicky: hello how's you xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

We are ok. we have power and cold water so we are pretty lucky. Alot of not-so lucky people here though. The death toll is pretty high now :(

STILL no Af!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*That's good about water and power, have u tested hun x*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha Kerri I'm sure you will get on really well! Can't wait to hear about it later x


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> We are ok. we have power and cold water so we are pretty lucky. Alot of not-so lucky people here though. The death toll is pretty high now :(
> 
> STILL no Af!

Aww Andi it must be awful. Big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## sjbno1

Vicky - Are you still bf? Could that be the reason for a long cycle :( can't believe the drs are taking so long :( 

Andi - have you done anymore tests?

Kerri - I'm sure your gonna get along great :) how far away is stef from you?

Grrr I hate af my stomach is really hurting :( all crampy and crap! Trackie day for us! And tidying/cleaning to do :) it's a never ending battle in our house!


----------



## Sambles

Sarah I stopped BF middle of Nov but Sam had been down to just 2 feeds a day since Sept so who knows :shrug:

I've got a cleaning day today as well. Although the weather is lovely so I might take the little chappy up the park later. Sorry you've got bad af cramps, I suppose at least that's one good thing about having such long cycles - I don't get the pain as often! x


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies

stef & kerri hope you both have a lovely day, take some piccys

Vicky wow 101 thats a long time, hope your cycle regulates itself soon

Sarah sorry the :witch: got you 

Andi sorry to hear things are still rough 

:hi: hey to anyone ive missed. Its lovely here today, calebs having a nap then we are going to the park then DH is doing a bungee jump then we are off to view calebs underwater photos so its a busy day, hope your all having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone,

Well I managed to get half the house cleaned today so will do the rest tomorrow. We went up the park and Sam spent 20 mins just playing with the gate up there :dohh: There lots of children there playing and yet Sam wants to stand swinging a gate! 

How has everyone's day been?x


----------



## sun

Hi Everyone! :wave:
Hope you're all having a good weekend! xx Bun is finally getting over his cold, but of course now I have it - boo! 

Vicky - Bun is the same! We went to playgroup the other week and he just wanted to try and open the baby gate (it's a weird sliding one with a button so very enticing). All the other kids are playing with toys and he's working out how to open the gate LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hello everyone 

well our day didnt go as planned  , stef was meant to be coming to visit, so she packed her and the family into the car n set off for us, got as far as penrith and her car broke down  so she had to wait for recovery to come and take then back home , so were going to do it another time x

We went for sunday dinner, urgh it was disgusting!! The place we went is usually lovely but today it was horrible  

Also Tyler has been TERRIBLE all day, im not even joking he has been so naughty!! Hes been shouting, crying, whingeing and just being a spoilt brat today,  So hes had me and OH at our wits end with him , roll on bedtime! lol 

ha vicky, tyler is the same when we go places like that, all the other kids go an play and he stands there bless him  

Aslo i did an IC today haha my 2nd line is soooooo dark, darker than the control line haha! I know i should stop but theyre wa only 2 left, need to use them up!! lol *


----------



## Sambles

Sun - I'm glad Sam's not the only one. I just got so bored standing there watching him open a gate. I tried to entice him over to the slide but he wasn't having any of it

Kerri - I'm sorry your day didn't turn out according to plan. Poor Stef is she ok? I bet she was feeling quite stressed. I hope Tyler wakes up in a better mood tomorrow for you 

xx


----------



## Stef

Hello, im here. :hi:

Ive had a rubbish day and I was soooo looking forward to it too. Any way i got back home after feeling almost stranded 70 miles away from home thanks to Direct Line. Since i joined them for my car insurance they had always given me my breakdown cover free of charge, so when my renewal came through last year i phoned them to make sure it was still including the breakdown cover. I was assured it was however when I called today she decided it hadnt been renewed and was basically damn right rude to the point I told her she was useless and that I was stuck miles away from home pregnant and with a young child and she was wasting time i didnt have and hung up. I am going to be writing a letter of complaint to them this week. Im not usually so rude on the phone but her customer service was more than terrible. Any way to cut a long and stressful story short I managed to find a local penrith garage who would tow me home... for a wonderful fee of £180 :shock: So tomorrow im in need of taking it to the garage when i get home to find out whats wrong with it and how much its going to ruin my bank balence. Any way... onwards and upwards were all home O.K but very disappointed we didnt get to Kerri's.

Hope every one else has had a better day than me. 

Vicky, big hugs. how frustrating about your cycle. I know just how you feel. It almost broke me. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Aww Stef that's terrible. I hate it when companies do that, they say that something's included in the price and then when you need it they say that no it wasn't. I really hope Direct Line will be able to compensate you for all that money you paid out. Have you got any idea what's wrong with the car?xx


----------



## Stef

Its running on 3 cylinders so could be engine coil or spark plug, im hoping its one of those two and nothing more serious as they wont be expensive to fix really. Im going to get it serviced at the same time too as its due MOT in April. Just hope it dosent cost me too much, its going to be a very tough month. 

xx


----------



## caleblake

Evening ladies, hope everyone is well. Had the longest day ever and just back from a&e with Caleb. Hes been really wingey all day and about 2 oclock he started screaming and wouldnt stop. He didnt eat or drink all day and was running a temp. We called nhs24 who sent us to the hospital. By the time we got there he was covered in a rash and got taken straight into resuss...........I was so worried. Turns out they think its ia virul infection and the start of chicken pox. We are home but he is still miserable, I feel helpless

sorry your day never went to plan kerri and stef

ps bungee went well and I got my picture picked out before we had to go to the hospital xxx


----------



## Sambles

Our MOT is due in a couple of weeks and then car tax is next month :wacko: It's just soooo expensive. And petrol round here is a ridiculous amount so we are trying not to use the car as much as usual x


----------



## Sambles

Big hugs to you Nat :hugs: Poor Caleb, have they given him antibiotics?x


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls,

how was everyones weekend? mine was ok :D just about to pay a huge amount of money out :( depressing and its nothing exciting! need to do my car tax and credit card :( yuk

stef - sorry to hear that your trip to see Kerri didnt happen :( sounds crap :( hope it doesnt cost much to fix :hugs:

kerri - izzie is being a nightmare at the mo to - terrible 2's started early :( 

Vicky - hi hun :wave:


----------



## sjbno1

awww nat :hugs: poor Caleb xx


----------



## caleblake

nope just ibruprofen and calpol and we had to buy camaline (sp) lotion on the way home too xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nat: oh no hope hes ok hun, theres nothing worse than when theyre poorly 
hope hes better soon*


----------



## Stef

I know Vicky tell me about it. Its costs a fortune to own, run and maintain a car. ridiculous. 

The thing is i totally rely on my car. Olivia nursery is almost an hours walk away. It opens at 7:30 and I start work at 8am so its a must really. Then theres college, I dont finish until 8:30 on a Monday night then ive to pick Liv up from MILS which is 45 min walk and its too late to be walking her home at that time of night. 

Nat, sorry to hear your little man isnt well. Chicken pox is awful I felt useless with Olivia too. Hope he makes a quick recovery.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*have you had chicken pox nat x*


----------



## caleblake

Im not sure Kerri I was wondering as I think I vaugely remeber something about it being dangerous in pregnancy?


----------



## sjbno1

that reminds me - now i have af i need to book my MMR :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer it can be, not so much in the 1st tri, 3rd tri is the worst time to get it, but i asked my doctor about it as its going round tylers nursery and even tho im pretty sure ive had it i cant 100% remember, she said that if tyler was to catch them then she would do a quick blood test to find out if i have the immunities, if i didnt then they would vaccinate me against chicken pox x

did u mention to the hosp about u being preggers x*


----------



## caleblake

no I never said anything about it, was just thinking about Caleb, I will call my mw in the morning. Im sure Ive had it but I cant say 100% xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh best to be safe xx 
suppose its best for caleb to get it while hes younger too x*


----------



## sjbno1

i think its german measles which is the worst in pregnancy :( my mum is booking me in tomorrow as i have no immunity from it lol


----------



## Stef

Night Girls. 

Sorry ive been a bore tonight. Really tired. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

night stef x


----------



## caleblake

:thumbup: glad your getting sorted Sarah

thanks ladies, night stef. 

Im off too have a banging headache and finishing watching dancing on ice then having an early night, chat tomorrow xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite stef xx *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite natalie x*


----------



## Sambles

Night Stef and Nat x


----------



## Sambles

Well girls I'm so achey tonight. I did the Davina fitness DVD earlier for 40 minutes and sorry if tmi but I've never sweated so much in my life. I had to pause the dvd 4 times whilst I was doing it because I thought I was going to pass out :blush: I just hope it helps me lose some weight x


----------



## sjbno1

go vicky! i'm taking my gym stuff tomorrow and hitting the gym after work - boo hoo but gotta be done! this lard wont move itself!

night nat x


----------



## Sambles

Lol Sarah I know how you feel. I'm sure it will get easier the more times I do it. I'm hoping to be able to it 3 -4 times a week for 40 minutes. How's the WW going?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha well done vicky lol, after the baby is born i am gonna be working out like never before! lol*


----------



## Sambles

How long did it take you to lose the baby weight with Tyler?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i was lucky tbh, i went back to almost normal straight away, i stayed in my jeans then whole way through my pregnancy, ive gone up a jean size as my hips widened x 

i think this time tho its gonna be harder to shift  as i kinda too a liking to cake and fatty food after having tyler and gained a slight podge! lol*


----------



## Sambles

OMG you stayed in your normal jeans throughout your pregnancy?! I was in maternity jeans at 12 weeks :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh noo, i didnt get a bump till 16weeks and even then it was teeny lol , was your bump quite bigx*


----------



## sjbno1

oh kerri you sound just like my friend Jo :) she went straight back aswell! lucky devils! 

vicky - thats fab if you can do it for 40mins 3 times a week :) i have the kinect and did my workout once lol not very good - it works well when i do it but i have a free gym membership so i should use it really lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*is the kinect good sarah coz were thinking of getting it for our xbox x*


----------



## sun

Oh I like the fitness vibe in this thread right now!! It's my new TTC plan - exercise and eat healthy until my BFP, then all goes out the window!! :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sun your avatar pic is adorable!!*


----------



## Sambles

Kerri my bump was massive! I'm quite a petite person so I was all belly and boobs as my mum said. I put on 4 stone which was half of my body weight!!! And I've still got about 2 stone ish to lose :growlmad: xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Sun - i'm the same :haha:

kerri - its ok - its not amazing to be honest, you have to have a big front room so for us its a bit of a waste of money as its not working at its best :wacko: i got it for christmas so think it was a waste of money - although in the same token i cant fault the fitness programme as it does judge your posture etc


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*all belly & boobs lol, did u keep the boobs, .....who needs a boob job eh!
altho mine shrunk and deflated  was really impressed with my milk boobs, was gutted when they left! haha*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hmm sarah may buy it and give it a shot, i wont be able to use it much while preg but hopefully lots after x we have the wii fit at the mo, its good but some people have been saying the kinects better x*


----------



## Sambles

Sun - my healthy eating started on Monday and already I feel a bit better for it (this is probably imaginary but sshhh!) Although all I've eaten this week is lentils, vegetables, couscous, chicken, bulgar wheat and quorn so not very exciting xx


----------



## sun

Thanks Kerri! I also have a feeling that the weight from #2 will be much more of a problem for me! I think my body was caught offguard with Bun so it took forever for me to get a bump, but now it knows what to do! Plus my ab muscles aren't what they used to be! :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Yes I've kept the boobs :thumbup: But they're not um as perky as they once were :blush: xx


----------



## sun

Vicky - I planned to eat well, but then Bun got a cold and I was up for 2 nights and ofcourse he passed it on to me! 
So my *new and upgraded* plan is to start tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## sun

I am still BF, but my boobs seem more deflated than they used to :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha vicky, how annoying is it, its like omg im 23 and i have saggies!! LMAO!! *


----------



## sjbno1

good luck girls :D 

kerri - i have a wii too and have to say its not much better :shrug: might be good for tyler though as theres no controllers but saying that it gets confused - i'd recommend trying it in the shop first, i've played mine less then 10times since christmas :blush: whereas my wii got played constantly :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ahh ok , maybe have a demo in the shop xx 
thanks hun *


----------



## Sambles

We've got a Wii and I did the Wii Fit every day for 12 weeks, 40 minutes each day and lost a big fat NOTHING!! Needless to say I have now pretended that it was actually broken x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha i spent ages a month or so ago, doing the island lap running on the wii fit, i was knackered and ended up drinking like 4 glassses of water mid run thinkin "yehh must be burning some fat to feel this knackered".....then weighed myself on the weigh bit and i had put on 2lbs!!.....OH laughed his head off haha ....must of been all the water lol .....oopsie *


----------



## sun

Vicky - I'm sure it made a difference though! I usually gain weight when I exercise because the muscles get stronger and they are heavier than fat!! 

But on the subject - OH was just telling me this morning that our scale must be broken :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

thats why i hate exercise bun lol it turns to muscle which weighs more :dohh: LOL


----------



## Sambles

Hmm so I wonder if I could use that as an excuse NOT to exercise?! Because I don't want to put on weight .... :amartass: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well bedtime for me i think , gonna go watch come tv 1st x

speak tomorrow xx *


----------



## Sambles

Night Kerri

I think I'm going up to bed soon as well

xxx


----------



## sun

Night Ladies!! Just starting dinner over here! xx


----------



## sjbno1

Enjoy yOur dinner sun :)

My laptop died :( night girls xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

sorry you didnt get to see each other girls :hugs:

Sarah- oh no about your laptop! i thought mine died yesterday. it just turned off and wouldnt turn back on. i was so upset :cry: then i reslised it was unplugged and had run out of battery :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Good morning/evening,

Well I woke up this morning to a horrible dull, grey and drizzly day :growlmad: I was hoping to take Sam up the park again later but it doesn't look like it will happen.

So my plans are clean the kitchen and bathroom this morning, do my fitness dvd and then chill out this afternoon. And watch OBEM tonight :happydance:

What's everyone else's plans?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning ladies 

Oh no vicky boo to the crappy weather, weve got lovely blue skies here today,
I have taken Tyler to nursery and ive done my cleaning, so soon i will go to the shop and then head back to the nursery around 12 to get him.
Then gonna have dinner with my mum as shes getting her hair done at my house today as they dont have any hot water at the moment x *


----------



## MiissMuffet

How are we all?

I'm off to my friends out of town tomorrow for a shower and give Ella a bath. We are planning on going to Willow bank sometime during the week (a petting type zoo) its normally expensive but it's free of charge this week because of the earthquake. 

I just watched toy story 3 with OH it was cute!

I hope you r all having a good morning! :D x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well this af is heavy and losing loads off clots pain in my back and lower abdomen just waiting for the doctor to phone me to see if its another mc or what on a good note im going seeing my fs tomoz woopp got to be there for 12pm x x x


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave:

Andi - hope you had a good time at the zoo :) and visiting your friend :D

Kerri - boo weather here was rubbish all day! rain rain rain

Vicky - how did your dvd go? i've got to get my butt back into exercising! 

Caz - good luck with the drs, sometimes i lose clots :( not ms clots though - did you get your bfp then?

good week for me this week :) went to work today and realised i have Wednesday and Thursday off so no more work for me this week :D :D :D and Sam has taken Thursday and Friday off so gonna find something for us all to do :)


----------



## sun

Hello Everyone!! :wave:

What's with all these dead laptops?? Mine is in the shop getting its logic board and battery replaced!! (Thank goodness for applecare or I would be forking out $1400 to fix it!!) 

Caz - That sounds like my AF - nasty :growlmad: Hope everythings ok :hugs:

On the exercise front. I am getting over my cold, but managed to do 30mins on the elliptical! Woo! xx


----------



## Stef

Hello all.

Back from college... just in time for OBEM.

Car is fixed and hopefully serviced. They have quoted me £270 inc VAT unless I need new brake pads/discs then it will be more. So been a rather expensive couple of days. 

Almost £500 spent on the damned thing. 

Been quiet on here today hope every one is ok. 

Exorcise front... I walked to work today. Was sweating when I got there. Eurgh! Great! :(

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening All!*


----------



## sjbno1

OBEM :dance: :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yay!! i mute the start every week haha the woman screeching sounds like a siren

omg i feeel soooooo sick tonite, have done since saturday evening, mornings im not too bad but it hits late afternoon and evening and i have the worst nausea , my appetite has gone , the thought of cooking tea makes me want to heave!*


----------



## sun

I think it's a good time for OH to take over the cooking!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

sjbno1 said:


> evening girls :wave:
> 
> Andi - hope you had a good time at the zoo :) and visiting your friend :D
> 
> Kerri - boo weather here was rubbish all day! rain rain rain
> 
> Vicky - how did your dvd go? i've got to get my butt back into exercising!
> 
> Caz - good luck with the drs, sometimes i lose clots :( not ms clots though - did you get your bfp then?
> 
> good week for me this week :) went to work today and realised i have Wednesday and Thursday off so no more work for me this week :D :D :D and Sam has taken Thursday and Friday off so gonna find something for us all to do :)

no doc phoned she said she not worried but if my af is like that again got to go back and see her think i may have endo my slef x x x


----------



## sjbno1

i'm a bit behind but wow can you imagine being 20 and being told your having twins! eek! at 28 that scares me LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*The thought of twins scares the life outta me, but it would be even more scary at 20 with first baby!!*


----------



## sjbno1

yeah

this poor women with the 2 babies she lost :( how sad :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh i know the poor woman, her fella looks terrified, but theyre soo strong x 
I would of been too scared to get pregnant again x

hope everything turns out ok for her x*


----------



## sun

I would be way more scared of twins now. I know how hard one can be - I can't even contemplate 2!!


----------



## sjbno1

bun that is very true :D


----------



## sun

Sarah - I finally added you to my sig!! xx


----------



## sun

Just realized how many ladies in here have got their BFPs!!! xxx So amazing! :dance: Hopefully we're next! xx


----------



## sjbno1

yea we need three more :D


----------



## sjbno1

OBEM is making me a hormonal wreck!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god me too sarah, how emotional x 
I cry at every birth i see, im a total sap x but tonite has been extra emotional x*


----------



## Stef

Im soooooooo pleased everything has worked out for that lady. What a brave woman and her hubby is fantastic. 

x


----------



## sjbno1

yeah agreed stef - and those twins - pleased they got to hold ruby so quickly :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

hi i am currently working on conceiving #2...i am taking vitamins and soy isoflavones as natural clomid before i try clomid as i have pcos...baby dust to all the mommies and soon to be mommies :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*welcome hopingnowsit :wave:

yeh glad everything worked out well for them all, glad they got that little twins tummy sorted too x*


----------



## sjbno1

welcome hopingnowsit :wave: we need some new ttc people :D everyone is getting preggers here so a lucky thread to be on :D


----------



## Stef

:hi: hopingnowisit, enjoy you stay here with us. 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:


----------



## sun

Hi hopingnowsit! Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello hopingnowsit.....welcome to the lucky thread, may your stay be short and sweet!!!


----------



## sun

Cherie!! You got a ticker! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MrsLQ

yeah, hubby was like having a ticker isn't going to make something bad happen...so I thought why not!!!


----------



## sun

I totally agree with your hubs! :hugs:


----------



## hopingnowsit

Thanks to all you mommies....talk to ya in the morning im off to bed :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

nunight! :hi:

Hi girls :D It's been a sunny day here today and I had a friend bring her wee boy over so we sat outside on the lawn and the babies played in the ball pit. Ella took a few more steps today hehe

x


----------



## Sambles

I wish it was lovely and Sunny here Andi. I think over the past month we have only had a couple of days of sunshine :growlmad: x


----------



## Sambles

I'm aching so much this morning. I did the dvd again yesterday and only had to stop once to get my breath instead of the 1001 times the day before and I felt pretty good about myself. I also weighed myself and I've lost 2 lbs in the last week :happydance: but I've woken up this morning feeling like I've been hit by a bus!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh no hun don't over do it!! Good on you though :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*helloooo everyone 

well it sunny here again today but not warm  , ive got no plans for today altho i do have my flu jab this afteroon at 4.00  ouchies!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi: Kerri!!! Goodluck for your flu jab! i'm sure it will go fine xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks hun, i hate needles urgh!!  any sign of af for you, have u tested again recently??*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Na no AF yet :dohh: I'll test again in the morning but i dont think there is any point :nope:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* well no af is a good sign x dont give up hope yet*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Just means I mustntve ovulated afterall! I dont even know if I will get opks for next cycle i might just go by ewcm and stuff i dont know


----------



## MrsLQ

Mormon girls

Today is the day my period is due and I feel sick as a dog .... Bleurgh! Just dropped my urine sample into the doctors so should have confirmed pregnancy by Monday or Tuesday, have to wait for it to come back from the labs. I am exhausted, can't wait to be off for 3 days from Saturday!!!

How's everyone else?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi cherie! :hi: Sorry you feel so sick :hugs: 

I'm about to head off to bed. might check if our hot water is working yet for a shower!!

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Just had a semi warm shower. Not hot, but it will do. It was days since my last one :dohh: Thank goodness the plumber came today.

Nunight girls :hi:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls :wave:

Andi - goodluck with the test :) i'm not using anything this month either, no ovu sticks or monitor :( just gonna go with the flow for the next two months :D might just use CM as a guide though and since having izzie i get cramps so i'm gonna possibly dtd on that day too just incase :) 

kerri - its so cold here too brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr cant wait for spring :) 

Cherie - hope that test comes back soon - seems silly to do that now that home tests are so advanced :D

had a nice day today so far :) had some good news about something that happened last year :) so thats good as thats all closed off now :) also been to group and izzie had her little mate over after :) tonight i have weigh in - eek! wish me luck :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well been to fs hes give me 6 more month of clomid 100mg he said this should work for me he think my eggs some month are not good quality and some months they are so carnt wait to start again it will be double hot flushes and mood swings haha start them in march woopp x x x


----------



## sjbno1

goodluck Caz :)


----------



## sun

Morning All! :wave:

Sorry you're feeling crappy Cherie!! It's strange you have to drop off urine?? I just POAS in the Dr office!

Good Luck Caz!!

Vickie - Congrats on the 2lbs!! xx

Sarah - Weigh-in?? I think I missed that bit of info somewhere..


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well im just back from the drs..... flu jab was ok didnt hurt  , it was combined too which means i wont hafto go back for the swine flu one as ive already had it  yay!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh and here comes the start of the afternoon nausea!!  *


----------



## sun

UGH! Sorry about the :sick: Is it worse if you haven't eaten enough??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yehh it is, al hafto think about making some tea, but the thought of food makes me feel worse lol x*


----------



## sun

That's the way it was for me - I felt way worse if I hadn't eaten, but the thought of cooking :sick:

Hope it eases soon!! xx


----------



## Stef

Hi girls. 

Hey Sun, dont usually see you on here so early. Hope your having a good day? 

Vicky well done for the 2lb lost. :thumbup:. Hope your weigh in tonight goes well Sarah.

Kerri im cheating tonight. Ive bought Mediterranean Pasta bake from M&S, Cant wait yum yum. Hope it passes soon you will have to start on the biccys again. Lol. 

My back hurts today... alot. Olivia hasnt helped by being a terror either throwing herself on the floor in morrisons, refusing to stand up and just being naughty :cry: So tired of this behaviour. 

Its been a lovely day here today, the sun was out but its turned really dark now and chilly. Im sat wrapped up in Livs Fleecy fifi blanket. I must look so silly if anyone was to peek through my window.

Xx


----------



## sun

Hi Stef! Bun also likes to throw himself on the ground when he doesn't get what he wants :dohh: So annoying! I thought he was too young for that to be starting already but I guess not. Wow - you're 15 weeks already! :thumbup: Time is flying!


----------



## Stef

Its awful isnt it I feel sooo humiliated!!!!

I need to buy a trolley coin, it will put an end to it, or at least in the supermarkets any way!

I know!! the first tri seemed really slow but this last week has gone really quick, 3 weeks until my private gender scan :) excited!!

Xx


----------



## sun

Oh so exciting!!! I keep going back and forth on whether we will find out the gender ahead of time. We didn't with Bun, but I don't know if I can take the suspense another time. Did you know with Olivia??


----------



## Stef

Yeah we found out with Olivia. Haha. Im too impatient! :blush:

I wish i wasn't, did you feel better for waiting? 

I love surprises, providing its a surprise I dont know about and dont have to carry around with me for 9 months if you know what I mean. Like out of the blue surprises. Silly aren't i. :blush: I just cant help myself. Im the same at Christmas and Birthdays, the suspense kills me!! 

Did you find it hard shopping for unisex things? I cant seem to find much unisex stuff I like here (UK) it all seems to be too girly or too boyish and plain white is just... too plain! 

xx


----------



## sun

I was really happy we went with unisex as I didn't want a closet of just blue or pink. We're big fans of green and other non-blue/pink colours so we just buy that. We do have blue now as we get lots of gifts, but we have enough that if we had a girl we could re-use his clothes. Especially since we have so much he only wore once or twice! 

We did really like the surprise though. Actually now that I'm remembering it, I'm swaying more towards team yellow again!


----------



## Stef

Aww, I think if you have the patience its a lovely thing to do. 

Im not keen on a blue theme for a boy, I said to DH if we have a boy I want to go with Greens and Browns. Love the hodge podge mamas and papas range if we have a boy, although that is unisex really.

xx


----------



## sun

We have lots of greens and browns! Love those colours. His nursery is lime green and brown! :haha: Actually it sounds ugly when I write it, but it's really nice. Close to the colour of your ticker. I always wonder why yellow is considered unisex though - seems way more girly to me! That's why I always said I was on Team Green and not yellow :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies 

back from weigh in 5lbs lighter = happy happy me :D :D 

Kerri - hope your feeling better :D

Stef - wow 15 weeks already that has gone fast :D

Sun - i'd love to be team yellow but i think i'm to impatient LOL I'm like stef - i like surprises that i dont know about not one that is with me all the time LOL


----------



## MiissMuffet

Morning!! :hi:

We were on team pink last time, next time we are thinking team yellow!! :) x


----------



## sun

Hello Andi!! :wave: Team Yellow is a great team! 

Sarah - Congrats!! 5lbs is amazing!!! What is your goal?? xx


----------



## Stef

sun said:


> We have lots of greens and browns! Love those colours. His nursery is lime green and brown! :haha: Actually it sounds ugly when I write it, but it's really nice. Close to the colour of your ticker. I always wonder why yellow is considered unisex though - seems way more girly to me! That's why I always said I was on Team Green and not yellow :haha:

Like Apple Green??

sarah that is fantastic. I lost about 5 pound out my purse this week, wish it was off my body though!! well done. 

Im sooo tired. I think im going to head to bed in a mo 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks girls :) 

Andi - i'd like to lose 2stone to start and then maybe 1.2stone more after depending on how hard it was to shift the other weight LOL 

Stef - :rofl: i lost £10 the other day does that count too ;)


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm off now girls, off to coffee group. :hi:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how ya'll doing? 

asfm Im sick :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hey Shey! Sorry you arnt feeling well :nope: :hugs:


----------



## sun

Shey - Crap that you are sick!! I am just getting over a lame cold :( Hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

How are you today Sun?


----------



## sun

I'm good - just getting ready for bed! Had great ideas of being in bed by 11:30, but it's later than that now - Dang! :haha:
How are you? Hope things are getting better for everyone :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I hope you're in bed now sun :haha:

We are good thanks have hot water back now x


----------



## Sambles

Where is everyone lol?!!

We've just got in from toddler group and Sam is completely shattered so is having a nap before lunch. I should really get some bits done before he wakes up x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all af has gone wooppp sex is on the cards to night x x x


----------



## caleblake

hi :hi: just popping in , Calebs still not 100% although he is a bit better so not been online much. Hope to be back soon. xxx


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls,

how is everyone today? quite on here!

Izzie managed to catch a 24hr bug :( yesterday she was a bit moody about being left etc and then when we got home she had 3 really bad nappies and was sick - she went to bed and woke up this morning still a bit clingy - had a sleep for 3hrs in the morning and woke up fine :) wanting to eat everything she could :D so glad shes better :) 

af now gone :D looking forward to a relaxing month this month :D


----------



## sun

Just checking in!! xx

Glad Izzie and Caleb are feeling better! :hugs: Bun is finally over his lame cold!
Just popping in quick to say hello - have chinese class tonight so studying!


----------



## sjbno1

oh fab - have you been learning chinese for long?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Afternoon! :hi:

Sorry to hear so many of your bubs are sick! Ella's abit snotty but nothing to major, hopefully it doesnt progress into a big cold or anything.

might go shopping today, got a couple birthday parties to go to this month so need to get some bday presents.

Willowbank tomorrow. Quite excited!

I've got something on on Saterday but i have no idea what :dohh: aaargh its frustrating me!!! lol

xx


----------



## sun

Sarah - Just been taking chinese since September - not long! Also I'm pretty bad at it :haha: 
But my goal is to be able to carry on a conversation after 2 years so I still have time!! 

Hi Andi! :wave:


----------



## Shey

I am in bed. still sick and I have to get better by friday cause I have to drive 2 hrs down to miami so my LO can see his other family


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sun- Do you know many chinese people? That would be a cool language to learn!

Shey- Make sure you try and get all the rest you can. I hope you wake up feeling better tomorrow :hugs:

x


----------



## Shey

Thank you MissMuffet


----------



## Sambles

Morning everyone,

Shey - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Andi - sorry if I'm being stupid but what's willowbank?

I'm at work at 12 today so I'm just sitting having a cup of tea before I need to start getting ready.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sjbno1

Shey - get better soon hun :hugs:

Sun - oh how fab! as Andi said do you meet alot of chinese people? i'm so bad at languages! my brain just cant keep hold of the information lol quite funny really as I work for a Italian company where i access to speaking to Spanish/German/French and Italian people and have to hope they have a english person in there factory :haha:

Vicky - have a good day at work :) we're going to BW too :) might pop in and say hello - only messing :) have a lovely day although i probably will come in :) i love there new clothes they've got in - bad times though - just had to give my little bro back his ELC card so need to wait to get my new one :) 20% discount - thanks very much baby bro :D LOL


----------



## MiissMuffet

Vicky- Willow bank is a wildlife reserve, like a mini zoo. It's free entry this week because of the earthquake :)


----------



## Stef

Morning all.

Today is world book day & Olivia has gone to nursery dressed up as Little Mouse from the Gruffalo. (will upload a pic) I was really surprised when I got to nursery to see that Olivia was the only one in a home made costume. Every other childs was shop bought. When I was a kid I had the most fun making the costume, are mums too busy these days or just cant be arsed? I'm not sure, but if i can work full time, study part time and find time for costume making with my child im sure others can. Any way thats just my 2 pence. 

Sun, supposed to be quite a hard language to get to grips with so well done you. :thumbup:

Vicky - hope you have a good day at work. 

Im going to do some baking this afternoon. Almond biscuits and double choc chip cookies. Yum! 

Sarah enjoy your shopping trip. 

Andi that sounds lovely hope you have a lovely day. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just been out with the dogs carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## sun

Hello! :wave: 

For everyone who asked about Chinese, I used to know lots of people who spoke mandarin but moved cities and now only have friends who speak cantonese (from Hong Kong originally) which isn't what I'm learning :dohh: But I am hoping we move back as I miss living in a larger city - so multicultural, great food, much more going on!! 
But to answer the question - it is so hard LOL. I am really bad at it :haha:

caz - Tell me more about your dogs!! I have been looking into getting a dog for years and am thinking that this spring would be a perfect time!! Anyone else have a dog & want to share and info?? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

sun i have got 3 hun i will post a pic of them in a bit well just been informed my cousin is having her 2nd bby carnt wait start my clomid might have twins wooppp x x x


----------



## Sambles

Evening everyone :wave:

Has anyone heard from Kerri? She's not been on for a couple of days which is really unlike her. Hope she is ok x


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

I was wondering the same thing about Kerri Vicky. I hope she's ok.

x


----------



## Stef

Hi

Ive been in contact with Kerri, she is ok just had a little bit going on. im sure she will be back on soon. Bless her :hugs:


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Stef :thumbup: How are you feeling now?x


----------



## Stef

No worries.

Feeling a little better today. Thankfully, just waiting to hear from physio still. :wacko:

Never did get my baking done. decided to have a clear out instead. trying to raise funds to buy.... https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...-magic-card-toys-pack-stripe/s0008107/type-s/

So far so good I have put a few of Livs old clothes on here and what dosent sell here i will stick on ebay. 

How are you? 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

i was wondering where she was yesterday - can send her :hugs: from me please and say we hope shes ok :hugs:

sun - i have 2 dogs and personally our lifestyle has changed so much since we got them that now they dont really fit into it very well :( i love them both but its so hard with a toddler and dogs so not sure i can offer positive advice lol depends what your life style is really, weather you like going on holidays, are fine to train a puppy or dog up, have sun segregated from the dogs, erm all sorts of things really :hugs: sorry xx

stef - oh i cant wait for izzie to need things made :) my OH thought about buying me a sewing machine but i've not had much practice but i'm sure my MIL or friend Jo will show me the basics :) i'd like to make things with izzie too :)

Vicky - how was work? we never made it to bw :( i will be there saturday though :D

Andi - how was the zoo? 

well we've had a good day - sam had to work for 3hrs this morning so we popped to Tesco until he came home :) then we went to the shops and i managed to get izzie some much needed leggings lol :D so shes pretty much clothes sorted now :D also got her feet measured today :D need to go back in 2 weeks but clarks have got there summer doodles in so want to get izzie some of those hopefully :D

hopefully i can get her these - there very cute :D

https://www.clarks.co.uk/find/productfamily-is-doodles/product-is-20342915 

anyway i'll stop waffling on now :D hope you all had a good day :D


----------



## sjbno1

omg stef - thats the rocker i want :) i saw it in store!!! its lovely :)


----------



## Sambles

Ooh Stef I've never seen anything like that before, it looks so cool. How's the decorating going? I suppose it's almost impossible to get anything done with SPD.

I'm good thanks, had a busy day at work and now just chilling x


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - work was really busy. I kept trying to look out for you (or someone who I thought looked like you!) 

I love shoes like those, they are very cute :thumbup: x


----------



## Stef

Decorating, what that. :rofl: I want to get it done but with SPD and chris's silly shifts it just isnt happening. never mind it will get dome. 

I love the rocker, i know its alot and some people would call me crazy but i think its amazing, wish they did an adults one. haha. 

Sarah love those doodles, Olivia had a pair like that last year, they were denim with pink stars on. At the minute she has the sparkley purple canvas (converse style) doodles at the moment. They didnt have any shoes I liked when I went in and because Olivia has such a high instead it impossible to find her shoes that actually look nice so ill be going back in a few weeks, she said in a few weeks they will have more in. yay.

I will pass on the messages to kerri. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

stef - i really love that rocker so totally understand why you want it :D i'm gonna try and buy it too (not told OH yet) i love the fact that its quite solid which will be good with a toddler running around :D

vicky - lol i would have come down but sam didnt want to go lol i need to come as my phone is broke and i need apple to look at it :(


----------



## Sambles

Stef it doesn't matter how much it costs, as long as you love it that's all that matters x


----------



## Stef

Yeah, I kinda think F*** it just go all out seems this is my last baby

xx


----------



## sjbno1

have you got much left from when Olivia was a baby?


----------



## Stef

erm....

EVERYTHING :blush::blush:

Oppsi :rofl:

has any one else. Im such a hoarder, it drives chris mad. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I've got everything as well, although Sam's only 16 months but I never want to get rid of any of it!x


----------



## Stef

Im like that, but its to the extent of clothes and everything. Though I have just started selling some of her clothes on here so i can justify the rocker to Chris but i picked up some items and put them straight back down again. Just cant part with some stuff.

xx


----------



## caz & bob

sun hers a pic of my dogs hun
 



Attached Files:







Picture 380.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 1









floyd.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 1









keter xx.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 0









lady.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 1









the dogs.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sambles

Your dogs are gorgeous Caz xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol Stef i have everything too :D i'm a hoarder so badly! although i did get rid of some of things i hadnt really used :) i cant wait to go through izzies bits :D she had so many lovely things :D 

caz - awww your dogs are lovely - how old are they?

i'm gonna watch gleeeeeeeeeee now :D


----------



## caz & bob

sjbno1 the big one is 10 the little one is 6 the other is 4 x x x


----------



## Stef

Little Mouse 

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/784ba414-1.jpg


----------



## sun

Caz - German Shepherds!!! xx That's exactly the dog we're looking at, but I am worried about getting one as I don't have any dog experience... 
They are goegeous!! xxx

Stef - Such a cutie!! I love the costume! x


----------



## caz & bob

sun they are very lade back animals he is very placed loves kisses and cuddle s we have always had German shepherds the only dog i love stef she is lovely hun aw love the outfit x x x x


----------



## Sambles

Stef -she is gorgeous x


----------



## sjbno1

omg stef i love livvy lou! her outfit is just so cute! awwwww shes gonna be the best dressed mousey :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey girls sorry not been online for the past few days, not been having a good time.
basically my OH has been getting headaches and back/neck pain for most of his life, hes continuesly been back and forth to the gp who has told him it is a trapped nerve/pulled muscle etc..... anyway last week he woke and noticed the left side of his face was paralised, so he went back and saw another dr who then told him that this was not just a trapped nerve etc and FINALLY referred him upto the hospital for a CT scan.
So tuesday he went for the scan and it showed up that he had some sort of blockage to his brain, so they transferred him to newcastle on tuesday night, hes been there since, had a MRI scan and was told yesterday by the surgeon that he has basically a hernia of his brain and he will be getting surgery on monday, the surgeons fail rate for this operation is zero and the operation sucsess rate is excellent, the surgeon has perfomed this op on both adults and children, he was told that this is most probably something he has been born with. 

So basically im a mess, worried sick, trying to cope as best i can as i have tyler and the unborn baby to look after while thier daddy is away, i cant stop crying dont think theres any tears left in there  ... went up there lastnight to see him, hes fine still his usual self, winding up the nurses etc!! lol xx
im just praying with all i can that this operation is sucsessful and everything goes well and i can get him home asap, i cant believe this is happening, it seems so unreal

i may not be online as much but obvs i thought u would all wonder where i was as i am a addict to the thread lol, but stef has my mobile number and contacts me daily so am sure she will keep me/you all updated x*


----------



## sjbno1

oh Kerri i am so sorry hun - i wish i was closer to give you a :hugs: as the percentage rates are so good please try not to worry to much (easier said then done i know) but as there so good i'm sure he'll be fine :hugs:

remember to come here and vent if you need to sweetie - will make you feel better to have somewhere to talk and theres always some one around :hugs: will send you my number if you need to speak too xxxx


----------



## caleblake

awh kerri how frightening :hugs: I hope everything goes ok, stupid doctors should be shot somtimes. xxx

Stef I love livvys outfit, I agree we are big halloween people and always make our own costumes. I will uploads a couple to show you. I too will always make calebs costumes and he can help, it stimulates imagination and creativity in kids in my opinion xxx

caz your dogs are gorgeous

sarah hope you have a nice day out today.

hey to everyone else 

Calebs much better now, my dad is taking us for lunch as I cant be stuck in the house one more day. He still has a couple of spots but no temp and his sore throat is gone. He is being so clingy though which is not like him, its too the point where i cant put him down to go to the loo.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## caz & bob

aw kerry sorry hun hope hes better soon :hi: girls yay weekend here again well i have started taking a-z vitamins 75mg of aspirin 1 a day and my folic acid 3cups of decaff green tea so hope i get my bfp this month i have made the oh to take folic acid to because its good for there sperm x x x


----------



## Stef

GL for this cycle Caz...

What an afternoon, thought id do some house work. This evidently isnt possible with a 3 year old. Ive tided the living room 4 times already. Argghh!!

Had a lovely walk (as best I could walk) around the South Park today, Olivia rode her bike & we fed the ducks and started squirrel spotting, then had 45 mins in the play area before coming back for lunch. 

Just about to start on tea. Then in hoping after tea I can get Livy into the bath and into bed and hope she has an early night so I can start tidying around all over again as id like to have a nice relaxing bath tonight and sit and relax on the sofa infront of the box.

Hope every one else has had a good day??

Kerri - im so sorry but as i said the other day, if you need somewhere to say thats a little closer then your welcome here. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls,

well today was a bit dull really but quite relaxing - its freezing here so we just popped to the shops :) 

hows everyones day been?

any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Stef

Lol Sarah, your always out. 

No plans for weekend here what about you?

xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha i hate being at home! i go bonkers at home so we go out :D i hate my house and where i live so just dont wanna be here :wacko: cant wait to move will be cheaper LOL 

Tomorrow we're going out with my mum to the town to get some birthday pressies :) and izzie is getting her hair cut on Sunday :) well her fringe lol 

how was livvy's world book day?


----------



## caleblake

evening sarah and stef :hi:

Ive not got maany plans this weekend, going to tell Davids family about the pregnancy on sunday I think but thats as exciting as it gets for me, well that and dancing on ice :rofl: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

awwww did they know you were ttc?


----------



## Stef

nat, your 9 weeks. That has flown!!!!! Cant quite beleive it.

Awww I bet they will be over the moon for you :)

Sarah who are the bday pressies for? 

I started my xmas shopping last week :rofl:


----------



## caleblake

nope we havnt told anyone so it was a big shock, I just dropped it into the conversation in the middle of a restaurant today when I told my dad, aunt and cousin :rofl: shicked was not the word xxx


----------



## caleblake

I know Stef its went so fast, i cant believe it myself. I think its going to be a very short pregnancy for me. By my next scan I will be in second trimester and just announcing it to the world. Technically I could find out the sex in 7 weeks :rofl: which I wont xxx


----------



## Stef

Lol Nat. Did they almost choke on their dinner.

How you planning on telling the inlaws??

It has flown by, mine is taking forever! 


xx


----------



## sjbno1

are you staying on team yellow Nat?

the pressies are for my aunt, cousin and my cousins g/f :D


----------



## Stef

Ahh Sarah, what you planning on getting them? Sorry. Im very nosey! Hence why I couldnt ever stay on team yellow

xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol erm Hayley probably a primarni voucher as she is actually obsessed with that shop lol Rob I have no idea and Barbara no idea either lol any ideas welcome - Rob is 27 and Barbara is in her 50's LOL


----------



## caleblake

yeah Im staying to team yellow (as long as my will power holds out) I really want the surprise this time. 

Yeah it was a shock for them but they were all really happy for me so that was good, my mum and gran may not have the same enthusiam though :rofl: xxx


----------



## Stef

Scratches head.... 

Things Chris would like (same age)

Fragrance - depends how much your spending but that Higo Boss Orange is nice so he tells me. (debs has a sale on that end tomorrow too so u might find something reasonably priced)

Binns voucher

Something Criminal, superdry, boxfresh

CDs

erm.. scratches head

50's same age as MIL and we usually either get her

Smelly box sets

Next gift vouchers

Flowers

Dont really have much choice when it comes to MIL. shes a pain in the ass. M&S vouchers maybe?

Not very good at this am I?

xx


----------



## sjbno1

there good ideas :) will look at the hugoboss thing tomorrow :D and my aunt well i might get her some expensive smellies :D thanks :D


----------



## sjbno1

Nat - i want to be on team yellow next time but not sure i can cope with the suspense of not knowing !!!


----------



## caleblake

I know its already killing me thinking about not knowing, with Caleb we booked a private gender scan for 17 weeks as I needed to know. This time, I dont have that need and I really like the idea of David telling me after the baby is born although Im pretty sure I will know the gender in a few weeks after my 12 week scan. I knew with Caleb as soon as I saw the scan It just clicked. xxx


----------



## caleblake

Sarah I always like to get things like a facial or massage voucher, things I love getting but never buy myself. I always buy David experience days too but that depends on your budget, they have ones from about £29 xxx


----------



## caleblake

Off to bed now night night ladies xxx


----------



## Stef

Night Night xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

hello Ladies

Kerri - So sorry to hear about everything that is going on, please just know that we are all here for you!!! **hugs**

I want to start looking for nice things for lo..... want to start saving s can get a nice high chair and such, although I still have all of Oliver's things... Also want a few steriliser...although I plan to breast feed, will express so Sean can help out, he liked doing it with Oliver!! I am off all weekend .....yay!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

Hi girls! It's been a couple of busy days so havnt had the chance to get on much! How r you all?

Kerri, I'm so sorry to hear you are going through that :hugs: Here for you babes xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a good weekend x x x


----------



## caleblake

Hey Caz, Cherie and Andi :hi:

Hi to everyyone else thats not posted today too.

I doubt I will be on much over the next week as David is finishing up for a weeks holiday so Im going to be having loads of family time and trying to stay off bnb apart from once a day at night time probably.

Hope your all having a nice weekend and I will be checking up on you all xxx


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave: 

hows everyones weekend going so far? i went shopping with my mum today which was nice :D i popped into Next today and saw some lovely Teal house accessories, so gonna try and get sam to go to dulux so i can paint the back wall that colour :) cant wait :)


----------



## caleblake

Evening Sarah. I love teal, it sounds lush. Weekend has been pretty quiet hope your having a nice time xxx


----------



## sjbno1

its a gorgeous colour :) hehe Nat i was looking at your wedding pics - that cake is amazing! a real fairy tale wedding :) looked fab :) 

right girls quick question did you all dtd on the day you had ovu cramps or days leading up to it?


----------



## caleblake

awh it was an amazing day, honestly one of the best days of my life. I have my dvd up in parts on facebook to, its long though :rofl: 

Funnily enough I had another cake ordered and deposit paid but I fell in love with that one so even though we lost the deposit it was worth it :thumbup:

I was looking at your pictures on facebook too but mainly the ones of Izzie and her nappies, I LOVE them xxx

I used Opks I BD every day on the lead up to and 4 days after :haha: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe her nappies are quite boring now :( all my pretty ones leaked so i bought boring reliable ones lol 

doh thats alot of BD nat :haha: not sure i can get OH to do that much :shrug:


----------



## caleblake

yes David was very supportive and enthusiastic :haha: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

lol we're NTNP this month so dont think Sam will be up for it that much - i might dtd mid week and then when i get cramps etc :) i think i ovu just after will try and dtd on cd15 as that was my lucky day before :D


----------



## Sambles

Evening ladies, just got in from work so will catch up on what's been happening xx


----------



## Sambles

Kerri sorry to hear all the stress you're going through. Big hugs :hugs: I will be thinking of you and your OH x


----------



## caleblake

evening vicky :hi:

Sarah I hope your lucky day is lucky this time too xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Evening!

I hope everyones having a good weekend. :hugs:

Havn't been on much as have been super busy! Went to Willowbank on Friday which was fun! Then Lynn from here came round to visit with her boys in the afternoon, then my friend Kimlea came over and we watched a movie. Saturday my mum and sister came over and today me and Ella went out to Kaiapoi to my friends girl's 1st birthday. Then FIL came round after that. I've also been working on Ella's video that I am making for her for her birthday.

It's now come into autumn and I can already feel the cold. Brrr I dont like cold :grr:

:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm feel better off the vitamins a-z i am taking got more energy ha x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Vicky - hows your OH?

Andi - wow you have been busy! Awww glad you got to meet up with Lynn! She's lovely :) and Elliot is so cute :) I've not met her eldest :)

Caz - what are all the vitamins for?

Hmmm I'm hoping cd15 is lucky! Next week if my fertile week already! Come round so quick! Gonna dtd tonight then again on Wednesday, Friday and Sunday lol he doesn't realise yet either :haha: although I might skip Friday and go with Saturday as we're Out that night lol


----------



## MrsLQ

you go Sarah!!


----------



## caz & bob

sjbno1 said:


> Vicky - hows your OH?
> 
> Andi - wow you have been busy! Awww glad you got to meet up with Lynn! She's lovely :) and Elliot is so cute :) I've not met her eldest :)
> 
> Caz - what are all the vitamins for?
> 
> Hmmm I'm hoping cd15 is lucky! Next week if my fertile week already! Come round so quick! Gonna dtd tonight then again on Wednesday, Friday and Sunday lol he doesn't realise yet either :haha: although I might skip Friday and go with Saturday as we're Out that night lol

just taking them hun to help me get a bfp x x x


----------



## sjbno1

oh fab - what do they do?

Cherie - i wont let him in on my plan either LOL 

how was everyones day?


----------



## hopingnowsit

Hey Ladies....How is everyones weekend going....Me I think I've pretty much had enough of CORALINE....I mean jeez how many times in a row can a child want to watch the same movie:rofl:But other than that mine is not too bad...the:witch:has finally left i think:shrug:This past cycle was 100 days so i was starting to get worried because i had af for 14 days:sick:So hopefully shes gone...so we can start :sex:and get :baby:makin:thumbup:


----------



## MrsLQ

hopingnows it - Good luck for this cycle!!

Sarah - I had a good day apart from going on 2 long walks (am paying for it now). Also I have picked Oliver up for the 1st time since finding out I am pregnant, my back is now killing me, that and my boobs has had me in bed for the past 2.5 hrs, thinking about taking some pain killers. My boobs are so heavy and sore pain is all up in my armpit. 

Feeling very sorry for myself, but wouldn't change it for the world.....cos I know it is for a good reason....Also have fallen in love with and possibly decided on the Baby K moses basket...(by Myleene Klass at mothercare). We have been talking about what we need to get....which is exciting!!!


----------



## sjbno1

awwww i've seen that moses basket - its lush :D what do you need to buy Cherie? any news on the house?

hopingnowsit - yay to AF going :D are you gonna use opks?

i'm feeling quite relaxed this month even though i know what days i want to dtd i'm not thinking about it constantly as i'm not using a monitor or anything :) fingers crossed this relaxed approach will help :D


----------



## MrsLQ

Sarah - Things I want and need differ very much.....

*Need*
Sterilizer
Bottles
Moses basket
reusuable nappies
new bed for Oliver (a single as he is in toddler bed, which we will use for cot)
Bouncing Chair

*Want*
Pushchair
Highchair
new bedding
towels, etc
Nappy bin

and I really want a yummy mummy changing bag.....think i might ask for one at my baby shower....

I have 3 best friends (they are the only people I have told....One of them Rida is going travelling from May till end of July and at end of August moving to Brighton for Uni, she asked me last night as she is going to miss out so much on my pregnancy if she can organise my baby shower.....I said yes. So think might ask for money towards changing bag and vouchers for mothercare towards the moses basket)....and re usuable nappies and the johnsons baby set....hoping that it is not too much to ask for, but expecting family will help out too....also don't mind if change bag is a seconds, if in good condition!


----------



## hopingnowsit

sjbno1 said:


> awwww i've seen that moses basket - its lush :D what do you need to buy Cherie? any news on the house?
> 
> hopingnowsit - yay to AF going :D are you gonna use opks?
> 
> i'm feeling quite relaxed this month even though i know what days i want to dtd i'm not thinking about it constantly as i'm not using a monitor or anything :) fingers crossed this relaxed approach will help :D

thanks and yes i am going to use opks...i got a couple cheapies here so we'll see...i have the luna saliva test thingy too don't like it much:dohh: but i'll use it anyway:thumbup:


----------



## MrsLQ

ooooh what that?


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies, just popping on quickly.

Has anyone heard how Kerri's hubby got on today?

Cherie My sister bump is called baby k (second name begins with a k) I have the baby k change bag and I love love love it, my sister bought one today too.
She had her gender scan but sadly baby was not playing ball so she needs to go back on wednesday.

Told a few more people the good news today so only my mum and gran to go and we are done till the big fb announcment xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Well done Nat!!

I was just thinking abut Kerri as I was checking in on Oliver. Going to post on her journal.


----------



## caleblake

Good idea, doesnt look like stefs been on to update, Im sure its went fine, just been thinking about her today as she must be worried sick xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Afternoon! :hi:

Sarah- I met Nathaniel he's gorgeous :)

Ella let me have a big sleep in this morning :yipee:

I hope you are all good :) x


----------



## hopingnowsit

MrsLQ said:


> ooooh what that?

Its a saliva test..its a little tiny magnifying glass with huge zoom...if that makes sense...its like looking in a microscope....you rub the one side on your tongue then let it dry for ten mins...then look through the other side and turn the nozzle until it is in focus...and look at the pattern...if there is a ferning /crystal like pattern then you are fertile...but its not as easy as it sounds because their is 2 other patterns where they look like black dots or blobs and stuff and its hard to tell between when you are not fertile and somewhat fertile....hope this explains it...sorry if their is any confusion:dohh::dust:
its called the luna fertility monitor


----------



## MiissMuffet

hopingnowsit said:


> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> ooooh what that?
> 
> Its a saliva test..its a little tiny magnifying glass with huge zoom...if that makes sense...its like looking in a microscope....you rub the one side on your tongue then let it dry for ten mins...then look through the other side and turn the nozzle until it is in focus...and look at the pattern...if there is a ferning /crystal like pattern then you are fertile...but its not as easy as it sounds because their is 2 other patterns where they look like black dots or blobs and stuff and its hard to tell between when you are not fertile and somewhat fertile....hope this explains it...sorry if their is any confusion:dohh::dust:
> its called the luna fertility monitorClick to expand...

That sounds like it is really technical! Interesting though!!! :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

MiissMuffet said:


> hopingnowsit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLQ said:
> 
> 
> ooooh what that?
> 
> Its a saliva test..its a little tiny magnifying glass with huge zoom...if that makes sense...its like looking in a microscope....you rub the one side on your tongue then let it dry for ten mins...then look through the other side and turn the nozzle until it is in focus...and look at the pattern...if there is a ferning /crystal like pattern then you are fertile...but its not as easy as it sounds because their is 2 other patterns where they look like black dots or blobs and stuff and its hard to tell between when you are not fertile and somewhat fertile....hope this explains it...sorry if their is any confusion:dohh::dust:
> its called the luna fertility monitorClick to expand...
> 
> That sounds like it is really technical! Interesting though!!! :)Click to expand...

:rofl:kinda but not really but when explaining it its more difficult :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

I googled it and now I see what you mean about the ferns. I want one lol. I bet they are expensive though


----------



## hopingnowsit

ya i paid 80 for it at the drugstore:sick:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Is it reusable?


----------



## MrsLQ

wowza hat does sound a bit technical!! Good Luck to you!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Cherie :hi:

How r you? :D


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey.....Andi

I am good thank you, still in shock....I am preggo's. No sign of it gig any where either which is lovely!!! Feel pretty good a the moment apart from an achey back. 

Any sign of the witch for you? Hows things going in terms of getting back to normal after the quakes? Still think about you and Ella everyday....


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hehe it must take abit to get used to. I bet you are over the moon! :yipee: I hope your sore back doesnt give you too much grief!!

No sign of the :witch: yet! Although I had a bit of spotting today, not much but it seems to have dissapeered. Was hoping it was her but no :nope:

We have Ella's 1st bday party on Saturday. i'm stressing a wee bit, i'm not sure exactly who is coming!

Things are pretty normal for us. we have water, cold and hot, and power so we are pretty lucky! we still have to boil water b4 drinking tho. Thanks for thinking of us :hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Wow wee one already, how time flies....Oliver will be 4 on his next birthday, but unless I go overdue by 2 weeks, will be a big bro just before then...he is a November Bubs!!

I am glad to hear things are returning to normal for you, hopefully things will just keep improving, how long will you have to keep boiling water? Also *sticks out tounge* to bloody af, such a fecking cow!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

What date are you due? Will they both be November bubs? 

Haha i know right! Bloody AF :grr: 

Not sure how long we have to boil water for but its a fecking pain!!! 

Are you going to find out what team you are on? What are u hoping for?

x


----------



## MrsLQ

Well Oliver is November 23rd...and this bean is due November 8th....would like to have it in October just to break it up a little bit, but if I go over due by 14 days would be due on Oliver's bday, do not like the sound of that. 

I am just wanting a happy, healthy, sticky bean, and have said I don't mind what it is, but one of the ladies on the November thread is doing guesses... apparently she has a high rate of success (just for fun) and she said boy....I must admit I was ever so slightly disappointed, but I know when we see 'him' it wouldn't really matter.

I am thinking team yellow, although it seems much harder this time round...but I don't really want to know, but sometimes bubs have other ideas and there may be no hiding who knows....?


----------



## MiissMuffet

I think we are going to go team yellow too if the time ever comes (Sigh). Don't know if we could do it but we will see :rofl:


----------



## MrsLQ

slightly off topic, but my boobs feel like when you get your milk in...ow!
!


----------



## MiissMuffet

I have had that a few times lately! Really thought it was a preggo symptom. But nope not for me :nope:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today x x x


----------



## Stef

Hello all. Hope your all alright? Back to work today, SPD is still giving me greif but not as much as last tuesday, that was horrendous. 

In regards to Kerri her OH's op is today, I pray that everything goes well and he makes a quick recovery and is soon back home with Kerri & Ty. Im sure ill hear from her later. 

well im just about to catch up on my college work as I havent yet started an assignment which has to be in tonight. Opps. At least its only a little one 750 words. Teeny weeny. 

so ill be off and ill be back on after college tonight because its.....

*OBEM*

xx​


----------



## MrsLQ

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, although I will be watching it on catchup...going to my fil's for dinner....hope I like whatever they make!


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone,

Cherie - I can't believe you're almost 5 weeks already, that last week has gone so quick. I hope you're looking after yourself :hugs:

Stef - hope everything goes well at college tonight

Andi - what are you doing for Ella's party?

Caz - hi, hope you're ok 

Kerri - I know you won't be on here but I've been thinking about you all day hun :hugs:

I'm so happy I lost another 2lbs last week :happydance: Only 26 to go lol!! I tried Sam on some chocolate today but within 5 mins he had developed a rash and he was rubbing his eyes because he was tired. Then the next thing I knew his eye started puffing up and the whole side of his face was red with little white spots :cry: So it looks like he has still got the allergy :growlmad:


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave: 3 pages - little gasbags :haha:

Vicky - poor Sam :( fingers crossed he'll grow out of it soon :hugs: poor bubba! 

Stef - any news on Kerri's OH? i gave her my number incase but not heard anything :hugs:

Cherie - hay poppet :) what reusable nappies are you after? bnb has a cloth nappy buy and sell section so you can get some new born nappies from there :) at a cheaper price :) 

Andi - boo about the hot water - i saw Lyns pics on fb today - it just looks like a bomb has hit church :( how are things?

nothing to report here - didnt manage to dtd last night so gonna put the effort in tonight :D CD9 already :D we'll see how we get on this month LOL i'm crap at being relaxed LOL


----------



## Sambles

Hi Sarah :wave:

I think it's almost impossible to relax when TTC! Have you had a good day?x


----------



## sjbno1

lol your right about that Vicky but i should learn from experience that the month i got my bfp i was totally relaxed and not thinking about it lol 

today was ok - a bit boring as was at work so nothing exciting to report really :) gonna run a bath in a min so i can watch OBEM :) how was your day?


----------



## Sambles

My day was really busy but I didn't actually do anything iykwim? When's your next weigh in?x


----------



## sjbno1

oh i forgot to say welldone on another 2lbs :dance: :dance: :dance: i have weigh in tomorrow :wacko: fingers crossed i've lost although i got on the scales earlier and they werent showing that i had :wacko:

was you working today? was gonna say do you fancy doing coffee soon? x


----------



## sjbno1

double post lol


----------



## caz & bob

well girls my opks are getting darker wooppp sex on the cards tonight cd10 x x x


----------



## sjbno1

good luck Caz :D


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - I hope you've lost some, even just a couple of pounds will be enough to spur you on :thumbup: I wasn't working today. I'm only contracted to work Thursday and Saturday but I usually do one other day as well as overtime. I'm on a Maxi Cosi car seat fitting course tomorrow which I'm really looking forward to.

Would love to meet for coffee soon. What days are best for you?x

Caz - good luck with the :sex: tonight. Giving you lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

OBEM :D :D :D

I can do tuesday afternoons, fridays, saturdays or sundays :) x


----------



## Sambles

A Sunday would probably be better for us. I'm busy the next couple of weekends so maybe beginning of next month?x


----------



## Stef

Hey girlies!!!

I have an update from Kerri. Her OH had his op today and is O.K the surgeon has said everything went well, so they're now just keeping an eye on him. So pleased :hugs:

College went fine. I managed to get my assignment done, waffled a little but hey never mind, had to get me word count up some how.

Well done on the weight loss Vicky. 

Hope all you other girls are good?

Perhaps we should arrange a Team Take 2 Meet some time. Would be nice to get to know all the girlies. (I know its limited to U.K only so sorry to those who are over seas, well unless you are coming over here)

Any one heard from Sun lately? dont think ive seen her post in a few days unless im being dosile (which I can be)

Xx


----------



## Sambles

That's fantastic news about Kerri's OH, thank you for letting us know Stef.

It would be so much fun if we could all meet up, it's definitely something I would be interested in :thumbup:

Sun has been updating her journal but she has been really busy over the past couple of days 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

ohhh a bnb TT2 meet would be fab :D if Andi sneaks into lyns suitcase she could come to a meet too :D 

thanks for the update Stef :) 

vicky - sundays are good for us too :) are you around on the 27th? x


----------



## Stef

It would be cool. Sure Kerri would be up for it too,

Cried at OBEM. what a sap. I just remembered the whole load of emotions i had running through me whilst laid on the theatre table. Im so sscared that I wont go into labour this time too. :cry:

Sarah, im guessing your username is your initials. SNAP! (well not my username but my initials are the same)

X


----------



## Sambles

I'm not sure about the 27th because it's my best friend's daughter's birthday on the 26th so we might be doing something on the Sunday but if not I will be free :flower: xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef when I wa watching OBEM I was thinking how awful it must feel when you're lying on the table in theatre. I can't imagine how scary it is :hugs: x


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - haha it is :) well spotted ;) and i know what you mean - when i had my section, i watch this programme and didnt things stick out to me and remind me what happened :( i remember the very first episodes where the girl had the c-section and was shaking - i'd forgotten all about that :wacko: not a good reminder! not keen on doing it again :hugs: actually whilst i remember friend Holly on fb is on a yahoo vbac group which is basically talking about what happened, i'm not quite over the fact i had a vbac so find reading other stories help iykwim

vicky - i'm pretty much free the last 2 weekend of March and April :D


----------



## Sambles

I will speak to my friend this week and see what the plans are with her then we can arrange to meet. So exciting!x


----------



## sjbno1

cool :) i'm just suggesting those days as sam will be at college :) we could maybe get a low calorie lunch :haha:


----------



## Stef

Right... its well past my bed time considering I was in bed at 8pm last night. :rofl: 

Night night all xxxx


----------



## Sambles

Hmm the problem is when I go out I like to have a hot chocolate which is usually full of fat but I suppose I have to have a treat once in a while :winkwink:


----------



## Sambles

Night Stef x


----------



## Sambles

Right I'm off to bed now too. Night everyone xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

My ics arrived. Woohoo :wohoo:

BUT they have a stupid picture of a flower smack bang in the test window :saywhat:

https://i56.tinypic.com/ncdsg8.jpg

What the heck?! Why would they do that!! :shrug:


----------



## MrsLQ

Andi - Stupid Ic's.....weird!!!

Sarah - I would deffo be up for a meet....maybe in the summer???


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Cherie :hi: How is your day going? 

I get so jealous when i read your posts about OBEM! haha I wish we could see them here! 

Stef please send a hug to Kerrie from me. i hope she is doing ok :hugs: Thanks for letting us know hun

Vicky- For Ella's birthday we are just having a few of Ellas friends over and a few of my friends that Ella has grown up with knowing. I've got lots of food sorted - well I hope I have enough variety. i'm quite excited that my friend is making some wee egg and spinach and cheese mini pastry things :dance: Friday is baking day. Am baking Ella's cake and also some banana mini cupcakes. Iced blue and pink- wot wots colours. Anyone got any 1st birthday tips? 

:D x


----------



## MrsLQ

not bad, still in my pj's about to watch OBEM as wasn't on catch up at 11pm last night. Oliver is home ad watching Hercules..... Just relaxing doing some washing am in work at 4 this afternoon.


----------



## MiissMuffet

What do you do for work? Sorry memory like a sieve :dohh:


----------



## MrsLQ

I work for Nando's a chicken restaurant, I am a trainee Assistant manager. Not looking forward to telling them I am pregnant (although thy will be fine), will have finished my probation before I have to tell them.


----------



## MiissMuffet

o cool! sometimes I miss working and studying. i was a baker for a few years and then i studied nursing.

off to bed now night :) x


----------



## MrsLQ

nighty nighty....to be fair, I am off to bed for a quick nap....soooooooo tired!!


----------



## Stef

I love Nandos nom nom nom... I have a free chicken on my loyalty card next time we go. yay! :)

Hows every ones day been? Ive just left work. Might have a little tidy round and do some baking. 

Xx


----------



## sun

Hello! :wave:

I had a crazy weekend so was hardly on BnB at all the past 5 days - only a quick journal update and out again. So I have tons to catch up on I'm sure - Does everyone else have their BFPs now?? :haha: Hope you're all doing well!! :hugs:

My day is just starting - waking Bun up in 10-15 minutes then not sure what we'll do. Making chili for dinner though! mmm


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well lovely here today got a line full of washing out just got back of the field with the dogs x x x


----------



## caleblake

just a quick hi and bye for me, Stef thanks for the update on Kerri :thumbup:

Hope your all good, my weeks been very busy so far and tomorrow we are hoping for some nice weather so we can get to the coast for a bit but its been miserable today so may just been the soft play area instead xxx


----------



## Sambles

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!

I just got a +ve OPK!! I'm finally ovulating on cd110 :happydance::wohoo:

xxxx


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
> 
> I just got a +ve OPK!! I'm finally ovulating on cd110 :happydance::wohoo:
> 
> xxxx

ARGHHHHHH im soooo freaking excited for you, Thats excellent news. Hopefully you can be as lucky as I was and catch that egg!!!! Get doing the deed. 

xxx


----------



## sun

Sambles said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
> 
> I just got a +ve OPK!! I'm finally ovulating on cd110 :happydance::wohoo:
> 
> xxxx

:dance::dance: That is freaking amazing news!!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Stef, I've got loads of ewcm as well, so much that I even thought I'd wet myself earlier (sorry tmi). My OH is out til about 10.30 but I will jump on him when he gets in even though I'm so tired and got a bad cold. Will hopefully DTD tomorrow, thurs and fri as well as long as OH's back isn't too painful x


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Sun if we both get a :bfp: this cycle then we will be due really close together :thumbup: x


----------



## sun

Sounds like a plan!! xx :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

Awww I so hope you both get your BFPs

Ive had some bad news tonight. Dont really know where to start explaining but basically my step dad was made redundant and my mum is moving back to the dive of a town we used to live in... 2 hours away. She already lives an hour from me and although she pisses me off sometimes i dont want her to go back there. 1 because I hardly see her as it is and secondly because she helps me with my childcare as my MIL whinges if she is ever asked. Because my employer isnt very child friendly regarding mine or chris's hours I have to work every Saturday and Chris has to work every other saturday so 2 saturdays a month we have no childcare & my mum has her but thats not going to happen now with her going to be living 2 hours away. I dont know what to do i cant afford to reduce my hours. Perhaps when i have finished with the tears I might be able to think of something but atm i cant see through the fog. 

sorry to ramble on. :cry:


----------



## Sambles

Aww Stef that's shit :hugs: If I lived near you I would offer to have Liv for the day. Would you be able to afford a childminder for the day? Or could you explain to your MIL that you really need her to help out just until you start your maternity leave? At least that way it will only be for a few months and then when you go back to work you can rethink things xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Sambles great about the opk... Get boinking!!!

Stef- really shit about your mums situation and hows it going to affect your childress situation. Hope things get sort.


----------



## Sambles

How's work going today Cherie?x


----------



## Stef

Awww Vicky bless you.

I've calmed down a little now. Im sure I will sort something out. Feel really disappointed that I will hardly see her. Any way

I have a Q for you Vicky... I bought a Maxi Cosi Cabrio Fix infant car seat (cappuccino I think it was the one that was on offer around xmas time if you remember it) from mothercare. Do you know if its European? I was just looking at the pram ive ordered again and it says it is compatible with maxi cosi but only the European model :shrug:

You finished work for the evening now Cherie?

x


----------



## Sambles

Yes Stef you will be fine with the Cabrio Fix as it's a European model. They are probably referring to the fact America have some Maxi Cosi car seats but as far as I know the Cabrio Fix isn't available there.

I actually went on a Maxi Cosi training course today. It was really interesting but lasted for 7 hours so I feel a bit :wacko: xx


----------



## Stef

ahhh i see thank you :)

7 hrs wow thats long. do you ever get any freebies with your job 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Nope no freebies but I do get 20% discount which comes in handy :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

ahhh thats pretty good then :)

im watching that benidorm program for 1st time. =/ 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I've never seen it, is it any good? I know it's really popular and won loads of awards but it's never really appealed to me x


----------



## Stef

I cant say its to my taste, its almost like a watered down version of shameless. Wont be watching again. haha im usually in bed by this time lately its just im waiting for chris to get home from work tonight

xx


----------



## Sambles

Lol I've been in bed really early recently and I'm so tired but I'm determined to DTD tonight because it might be another 4 months til I ov again. I just hope Paul isn't home too late

Have you heard from Kerri today?x


----------



## Stef

Yeah I have hun.

She had gone back up to the hospital today. Her OH seems to be making good progress by the sounds of it, he is up and walking around. Kerri seems pleased with how everything is and the surgeon that he is under. Bless her.

hows your OH back BTW??

xx


----------



## Sambles

That sounds like he is doing really well, I hope he makes a quick recovery. My OH is ok but he is still in a bit of pain and he is still feeling dizzy and can't focus properly when he goes outside. I said that it wasn't right to feel like that so he went to the doctors last week and they told him to come back in 2 weeks :dohh: They didn't even check his blood pressure :growlmad:


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies, was taken off the rota so haven't had to work tonight. Night in with the Hubby.


----------



## MrsLQ

Sometimes doctors make me so mad!


----------



## Sambles

I bet that was nice to have a night in with hubby Cherie x


----------



## Sambles

Well ladies I'm off to bed now, it doesn't look like OH will be home any time soon and I can hardly keep my eyes open x


----------



## MrsLQ

Oh no, how about jumping in the morning?


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

dang ics gave me a faint positive straight away just b4 :dohh: can never trust em


----------



## sun

Hmm - can you post a pic?? Mine never go positive unless it is! xx
I find the hard thing is that one side of the line will be dark and the other light :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey everyone I've missed u all xx 
My oh had the op, we went to see him yesterday he's I'n a lot of pain but he dreams good, just got to take it 1day at a time but I can't wait till the pain starts to ease off and he's able to come home x

Vicky- wooo brill news, get catching that egg x

Hello to everyone else hope your all well, 

Well I have my midwife appointment at 10:30 and I really am not I'n the right frame of mind for it at all  but will see how it goes xx 

Will update soon xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

yup was a dreded evap :grr: so sick of them :cry:

Glad to hear the op went well Kerri. I hope you feel ok at your midwife appointment

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Woohoo the :witch: has arrived. That cycle was 45 days long :dohh:


----------



## Sambles

It's great to hear from you Kerri. Have they given you any ides how long he might be in for? And how far away is the hosp? Hope the midwife went well. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Sambles

MiissMuffet said:


> Woohoo the :witch: has arrived. That cycle was 45 days long :dohh:

That's great news hun. What's your plan for this cycle?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*He's 2 and half hours away xx I'm going up there tomorrow again, Erm well it all depends on his pain they hafto get it Under control cuz at the moment he's I'n agony  

Midwife went well, had usual bloods/urine tests, talked about any worries I had etc, also she's booked me I'n to see consultant to discuss my birth options this time as I had post partum heammorage last time, she told me I will see him at 20weeks and discuss my options to stop it happening again x
Apart from that it was a usual booking appointment x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - that must be so hard with him being so far away. How are you getting to and from the hospital? And how are you feeling? Have you had support from friends/family?

Caz - I'm good thanks how about you?

I have a question for all of you ladies who use OPKs. I did one today and it was darker than yesterday so I'm taking it as my +ve rather than yesterdays. So anyway how many nights do you think I should bd for? We did it this morning and hopefully again tonight and tomorrow night. Should I try for Friday and Saturday as well? Or is that just being excessive lol?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*its very hard him being so far away but to be honest im so glad hes there as its a fantastic hospital, hes in the best hands there .....would of been even more worried if he was at our little hospital, the one hes at makes ours look like a dump! 

my dad, and friend i used to work with have been driving me there and back to see him, which is really nice of them, and my mum bless her has stayed with me everynight since hes been in so im not alone as i think i would of just cried myself to sleep most nights without her there, ive had alot of support of the people in the village and from stevens work which i have really appreicated, things like this u just dont expect to happen to u and the people you love, and i tell u, its definatley made me realise how precious life is, and also who my "real" friends are x

i think u should BD everyday if u can right up untill ur opk's start fading, make sure u do it tonite for deffo and tomorrow just to be safe  i really really hope u get your bfp this month vicky, u deserve it so much *


----------



## Sambles

Aww Kerri what you said about realising how precious life is has brought tears to my eyes :cry: I'm glad you're getting plenty of support, you definitely need people around you at times like these. How's Tyler been?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hugs hun x ive cried almost constantly for a week you would think theres no more tears left x  

Tyler doesnt understand he thinks his daddy is working away so am just leaving it like that as hes very calm about it that way etc, want to keep things as normal as possible for him x*


----------



## Sambles

I think you're doing amazingly well :hugs: Tyler is lucky to have such a great mummy. I bet you must be feeling absolutely shattered what with all the travelling, new pregnancy and looking after Tyler :hugs: x


----------



## caleblake

hey Kerri nice to see you back and Im so pleased your DH is on the mend :hugs: Its so wonderful you have such great people about you.

Sorry Ive missed so much ladies hardly been at home this week and wont be on much for till next week when David goes back to work as we have loads on.

Just wanted to check up on you all. 

We went for a "look" in mothercare today as the weather was rank and Im now the proud owner of a phil & teds explorer double :rofl: so Im sorting out my travel system just now so I cant get it up for sale asap. Gutted as I love it and itys hardly been used but useless for the next one as Caleb will still be too small to walk. 

We are off to waterbabies tomorrow and the sealife centre on friday so will catch up when I can xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> I think you're doing amazingly well :hugs: Tyler is lucky to have such a great mummy. I bet you must be feeling absolutely shattered what with all the travelling, new pregnancy and looking after Tyler :hugs: x

*I've been exhausted lately with all the worrying too, mentioned to the midwife today that am having trouble eating but she said it's ok and normal to have lost appetite when going through something like this and that to try eat little if I can xx 
Hopefully will start to feel better soon once Steven starts to feel better too x*


----------



## Sambles

Yeah don't put pressure on yourself to eat because you will only end up feeling sick. Just try to eat little and often even if it's just a packet of crisps or some chocolate or even a smoothie. At least you know the worse is over with now and Steven will soon be on the mend and back to playing on the 
x-box!xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Can't wait for him to be home xx*


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave: didnt manage to get on yesterday, had weigh in and lost another 1lb & half so a very happy bunny :D 

Vicki - woop woop get :sex: :D :D :D hope this is your month :) have you been using opks all this time?

kerri - so glad your OH is doing well :) hope they manage to get the pain under control sweetie :hugs: you are doing so well hun :hugs: tyler has a fab mummy :hugs: and glad the MW appointment went well - try and eat little and often if you can :hugs:

Stef - sorry to hear about your mum hun :( thats crap - is there no way she can stay where she is? :(

Cherie - hope your well hun :hugs: and enjoyed your night off :) 

Nat - hay hun, you sound like you've been a busy bee :) :hugs: enjoy your new buggy :)

Sun - ohhh good luck for this month too :hugs:

not much to update here :) i'm due to ovu this weekend :) so gonna try and BD in the next few days - i probably wont be on here much this week (not because we're dtd) but because we're trying to be relaxed so over ovu i need to not turn the computer on if i can avoid it LOL


----------



## Sambles

Hey Sarah,

Yup I've been using OPKs since cd11 so 99 days lol!!! Well done for losing another 1 and a half pounds that's brilliant. I was actually in Orpington yesterday for a training course :thumbup:

Hope you manage to get some :sex: this weekend xx


----------



## sjbno1

omg was you at nugents yesterday? haha i was there!!!!!!!


----------



## sjbno1

btw i wasnt on the training course i was shopping!!!! i was there about 4ish! walking past LOL


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri - so glad your back on here, have been so worried!!! Glad your OH is o te men...your being so brave and strong. Such an inspiration!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Also girlies....we got the house:happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

thats fab news Cherie :D weldone hun x


----------



## Stef

Hi :hi:

Crap night at college. Ugh! But it was followed by a catch up with a friend who ive not seen in a while at the all you can eat chinese buffet. I am now officially having a food baby :rofl:

Really tired so just about to head to bed so havent caught up properly on the thread. 

Cherie congrats on the new home. When can you move in?

Vicky, im so hoping you get a bfp this month, I hope you are as lucky was I was. 

Kerri - No words. just :hugs: (have you made yourself smell nice in the bath yet lol)

Sarah well done on the weight loss. 

Any one I have missed... ope your O.K :flower:

Well... Its time for bed said zebedee

Night all xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

Well turns out it wasnt AF :grr: I woke up to nothing. 

I hope you are all good, we not long got up hehe


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie waaay glad u got the house!!

Stef not yet Hun just grabbed a quick shower thismorning but think I'm going to need a long soak tomorrow though when I get back from the hospital  thankyou hun was so lovely of you xxx*


----------



## MrsLQ

we should be able to move between the middle of April and the beginning of may. I know it is only renting but long term between 3-5 years and just eels like we can get settled....new home new baby...woo


----------



## caleblake

congratulations on the house cherie thats great news xxx


----------



## hopingnowsit

Ladies I need your advice so this is my first cycle of soy...normally i dont ovulate at all but i've had all the signs and was sure i was going to o today or tomorrow(crystalized saliva test,high cervix,a little EWCM,yesterday I had twinges...me and OH were gonna tonight...but i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was brown/pinkishred!!!!! What is that? Have any of you experienced this? Please let me know if you have any info...the :witch: left days ago


----------



## MiissMuffet

maybe its ovulation spotting?


----------



## MrsLQ

I agree with Andi!


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> omg was you at nugents yesterday? haha i was there!!!!!!!

Yeah I was at Nugents!! OMG did you walk past when we were being tested outside? I'm sure it was about 3.45 ish that we finished the theory and practice inside so we were definitely outside by 4. I can't believe you could've walked straight past me!! xx


----------



## Sambles

Cherie - great news about the house, I hope the move won't be too stressful for you

hopingnowsit - I agree with Cherie and Andi, it could be ovulation spotting. I've not experienced it myself but I've read about it

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Move should be nice and not stressful as I shalln't be helping with any of the actual moving...hahaha


----------



## Sambles

Lol Cherie we moved when I was 25 weeks pregnant so I just had to stand there and tell everyone where the furniture had to go! Is it still in the same area that you are now?x


----------



## MrsLQ

Still in Birmingham, but about 20 mins from where we are. We will be closer to my family (further from Seans, but they all drive) and closer to town, in the summer Sean will be able to cycle...which will be good.

A lot to sort out, loads to get rid of and things to get....Want this house to be different a real home....the one we are in at the mo, has a mould problem...one wall in Oliver's room is completely covered, doesnt matter how much we clean it its back within 2-3 days....grrrrrr. 

I am really excited as it will be a new house to have bubs in....also we have a GAS COOKER :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## MrsLQ

Just realised ticker is an apple pip....eek, missed that one, lol


----------



## Sambles

Yay for the gas cooker, I bet you can't wait to cook on it!!

I hate mould. We had a problem where we used to live and nothing would get rid of it. It used to make the whole place smell damp and musty. I bet you can't wait to move x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all we i have just come back from a lovely wake up to the dam and back very windy here x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi: 

Hi! Just popping in quickly while i've got a minute. Been super busy with Ella's party tomorrow. eeeek exciting! Will jump back on when i get a chance. i hope you all have a good weekend! :hugs:

x


----------



## Sambles

Hi Andi :wave:

Hope Ella's party goes well. I was busy yesterday and last night so thought I'd have a catch up today but it's been so quiet on here lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey ladies hope your all well

MY OH IS COMING HOME TODAY!!!!  

sooooo happy!! soooo relieved too xx cant wait  

just seen the news, cant believe whats going on in japan!! , The 8.9 earthquake and now the tsunami's .......very scary  *


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri so glad your OH is coming home, must be such a relief, bet Tyler will be so happy to see him. Bet you will be too!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh god i cant wait, weve spent the morning cutting up squares of paper and we painted the words "WELCOME HOME" On them and were going to hang them on the archway in the livingroom for when he gets back

so happy i could cry, i thought i had lost him *


----------



## sun

Hi Kerri - so glad your OH is doing well and coming home :hugs: 

Also reading about Japan - yikes :(


----------



## Sambles

Kerri I am soooo relieved and happy for you. I bet you feel on top of the world now xx


----------



## sun

Kerri - will the op fix all the pain he has been having over the years??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh, the facial paralysis has already gone , its amazing the surgeon said that the chances of that going were very slim as its caused by nerve damage, but its all gone , hes done a fantastic job! 
Yeh they drilled a frame into the sides of his head and bolted it to the bed to keep him still in theatre, then they opened the back of his head down onto his neck and removed a piece of skull so the brain was no longer under pressure and will return back to its rightfull place, then they removed the 1st too spinal blocks in his neck and closed up. But they told him theyve had to rip the muscles not cut them as cut muscle wont heal 

hes been in agony , but on the mend and the best thing is, his life is no longer at risk as the surgeon said this is probably something hes been born with and could of killed him at any second, his words were "you would of been dead before ur knees touched the floor" 

very scary, but i found the surgeon yesterday and thanked him with all my heart, amazing people, they really are x
Im sat there crying & thanking him and he was looking at me like ... its just an everyday thing to him haha xx*


----------



## Sambles

Bloody hell Kerri that sounds awful. So glad he is on the mend now :hugs: xx


----------



## sun

Wow! :shock: That's amazing!
Also must be exciting that all the unexplained symptoms he's had for years will be gone! And what a shock that he could have died! :( 
So lucky everything went well and he is back home where he belongs! :hugs::hugs:

Do you know what his condition is called by chance? My bro has something called chiari malformation which has caused similar symptoms. xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*me too, sorry ive ive put u all off ur lunch haha xx*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*its called arnold chiari ....could be the same thing sun !! 
nobody had heard of it round here, but the surgeon seemed to know what he was doing
what has your brother had done to help him x*


----------



## sun

My brother can't do anything about it - no surgery etc, only treat the symptoms. His brain is also in a lower position because of it and so it causes weird headaches and dizziness. But it is scary as it's the same for him - his neurologist said it is possible he could die from it suddenly without warning. :( But we try not to think about that! He has had bell's palsy (facial paralysis on half his face) once that lasted a few months, and some seizures - but otherwise he has been healthy! It doesn't slow him down much - he runs marathons and has a great job :thumbup: 

So glad your OH is able to get surgery to help it!! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ooh my oh got told he had bells palsy, but then the surgeon said that it infact wasnt bells palsy it was damage to the nerve caused by the brain putting pressure on it x 

is there deffo no way they could operate on your brother like they have to steven, i think its crazy that your brother has this hun, we had never heard of it before untill we did some reading up on it x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well glad its the weekend time to chill tonight with a nice beer x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

**HAPPY 8 WEEKS **. A milestone worth noticing!!! Gooooo Kerri x


----------



## sun

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *ooh my oh got told he had bells palsy, but then the surgeon said that it infact wasnt bells palsy it was damage to the nerve caused by the brain putting pressure on it x
> 
> is there deffo no way they could operate on your brother like they have to steven, i think its crazy that your brother has this hun, we had never heard of it before untill we did some reading up on it x*

Sorry - had to run out to my first appointment with the FS!! :thumbup:

It is really interesting about the surgery - will mention it to my bro! Maybe it wasn't bells palsy at all! OMG! 
Also I think one of the members on here's LO has it as well - Tegan's Mama??

Edit - And ofcourse - happy 8 weeks!! :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies not been on for a few days as been busy with some lovely family days out.

Im really pd off and wanted a rant on here. My wee sister has just been round and Ive had a blazing arguement with her............Im so angry!!!

We had discussed names (as you do with pregnant people) at the start of our pregnancies. She had sent me a list of names her top one being Julieanna but she also like Olivia and Sophia. I had said we only had 1 girls name "Gracie" but a few boys, she agreed it was nice.

A few weeks later her BF's uncle had a girl and called her Julieanna (they were gutted) and started from scratch.

She sent me a new list of names which included "Grace" I said not to use that as it was the same as ours and it was the only one we liked. She said "oh I knew I heard that somewhere". "Its ok I like other ones better anyway" Then tonight after she has found out its a girl, she has said they really like Grace.............Im livid. I told her that it was totally unfair as it was never on her original list and she knew it was the one I liked.
She started to shout at me and say "well if you have a boy im using it" I told her we arnt finding out the sex so you wont know and Im due 7 weeks after you ( will probbly be 4 due to health and section) and she said well I have 6 weeks to register the baby. I argued was she going to leave the baby un named for weeks just to use the name I had picked and she said "yes" Im so upset and angry, how horrible can someone be?

I dont know If Im over reacting but Im actually shaking and crying over it. Im already going to have the added pressure of "it will be nice if its a girl" or "your sisters got one of each now" blah blah blah without feeling like shes going to have the baby and announce the name we have chose on facebook.

Sorry for the rant its just ruined such a lovely day xxx


----------



## Stef

Kerri, so pleased OH is home. Will hopefully catch up properly with you soon. At least you have no more days travelling 5 hours round trip.

Nat, thats quite selfish of your sister, could she not use grace as a middle name maybe? I can imagine if I find out if im having a boy SIL will be the same stealing names too, theres 7 weeks between our due dates also. 

Had my hair did today! Yay! Always feel better after having a colour and a good cut! Then treated my two fav people to lunch at pizza hut. (O.K not the best food place in the world but Liv loves it) 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Nat - big hugs :hugs: Try not to get too upset about it, she may realise that she is being unfair and change her mind

Stef - I know how you feel when you get a haircut and colour, it makes me feel kinda refreshed lol. Mmmm Pizza Hut sounds good

xx


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies sadly shes pretty selfish and she wont change her mind xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Watching 23 weeks the price of life on catch up, BBC 2 documentary. Crying already. My niece and my cousin both born at 23 weeks.... So sad!


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls, 

just popping in :) havent been on for a while and got a busy weekend planned so probably won't be on much :(

Kerri - glad your OH is now home - what a relief and that operation sounds so scary :hugs: i'm sure you'll be holding him closer than ever now :hugs:

Nat - omg what a mare! when you announce your pregnancy maybe you could write the albums name as is this baby gracie or baby brody! get in there first!!! LOL 

Cherie - fab news about the house and cooker :D lol its all gonna come together :D

vicky - hehe - cant believe we were there at the same time!! thats kinda crazy! fab news on your weightloss :) go you :D any more positives OPKs?

Sun - how was the FS?

Andi - any more signs of AF? have you done anymore test?

Caz - :wave: 

Dont think I have missed anyone :) but if i did :wave: 

i'm due to ovu in the next few days :D we're taking the relaxed approach so i havent been on here to try and spend time together :) managed to dtd on CD9, CD11 and gonna dtd tonight if i can pursuade OH :haha: 

speak to you all next week girls and fb me all your exciting news so i dont forget it :) i'll be back after ovu LOL


----------



## caleblake

thanks Sarah I was going to just find out and announce the name (if its a girl) at my 20 week scan but tbh I really dont want to do that. I wanted to keep the sex a surprise and the name a surprise till the baby arrives. We had a long talk and we decided to find another name we like and tell her she can have it as we watched a programme that put us off it. If she uses it then fine its been my decision and if she doesnt well thats a bonus. The only problem is its the only name we can agree on that we BOTH love. This is our new list
Gracie, Ellora, Payton, Hannah, Miley, Elodie, Vada (vey-dah)

2 I like, 2 david does and 2 we both do. Its ok to say what you really think as I know some are a bit weird and not everyones cup of tea and one most people will hate but just wanted opinions. xxx

Whats your plans for the weekend Sarah? xxx


----------



## sun

My friend just had a baby a few weeks ago with the name Vaida!! They spell it Vaida but it is pronounced the same as Vada. I really love the name and I hadn't heard it before. That's my favourite type of baby name - different but not wacky. 

That would be my favourite from the list - I have always liked the name Hannah, but over here Hannah and Payton are really popular right now (I think in the top 20 girls names) so I wouldn't choose them. You are in a different part of the world though so the name popularity is probably totally different! My son's name is Innes and here no one has ever heard of that name, but I'm sure you have as it's a scottish name! Could be wrong, but I'm guessing it's way more popular there??

My OH and I are also in non-agreement about girl names. We never agreed on one last pregnancy - so it's a good thing he is a boy! :haha:xx


----------



## sjbno1

Nat - I quite like Payton :) not sure on vada only because I think of the film my girl iykwim? 

If you like Grace I'd keep it to be stubborn and tell her she needs a different name, if her girls name has been used by someone else I'd tell her that you know how it feels so why are you doing it to me! I'd talk to her about it Hun as I know you wanted to keep the sex a surprise and it seems means she's taking that away from you aswell as your girls name :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well look i got my + opk wooppp got pains in my legs and big coldsore on my lip x x x heres a pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0133.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsLQ

wooohooo caz...get boinking!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i am hun when i have got rid of me son hes going his nans for the night going to do it 3 days in a row now so we are covered woopppp x x x


----------



## caleblake

yay for the ov caz

sun- vada is my favorite but DH not so keenon it, funnily enough im watching my girl just now it on the tv.

Stef what colour did you get your hair?

Sarah-hope your having a nice weekend

Im gutted thought i had seen the back of my ms, but just threw up the worst ever all over my living room and hall floor, never even made the toilet as it would have meant leaving Caleb on the sofa alone so just had to stand and throw up on my floor till David came through. Ive just had to bleach all my floors, sorry probably too much information but I wish it would just bugger off xxx


----------



## Stef

Hello girlies.

Super tired today :( Its these 6am starts again!! Argh!

Nat, its red, Its not like bright red though in the sun it looks bright. Cant really describe. Will have to take a pic. My salon use Loreal Iona and mix 2 of the reds together for me. Had it like this now since before xmas and i quite like it. 

Caz yay for positive opk. Hope you catch the egg and get that bfp.

Nat, sorry your still suffering MS :( 

xx


----------



## caleblake

Sounds nice Stef, you will need to post a piccy I love seeing new hair dos xxx


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

I was off work today (had a day's holiday) and I spent it sorting through all the cupboards in the kitchen :haha: 

Nat - sorry the ms is back :hugs:

Caz- woop woop hope you catch the eggy

Sarah - hope you have a good weekend

Stef - sounds like you could do with a nice long bath 

xx


----------



## caleblake

Vicki great way to spend a day off fancy coming to do mine tomorrow :rofl:

Thanks I hope this is the last of it xxx


----------



## Sambles

Lol Nat I actually enjoyed doing it. How sad am I?! x


----------



## Stef

I think that might be my plan when Olivia goes to bed and actually sleeps. She been a terror at the moment for going up to bed and not sleeping til like 9:30 :shock: 

Hopefully when Chris comes home she will be fast asleep and I can send him up to run me a bath whilst I cook the steak then I can jump right in after tea... Glass of wine would have been lovely but ill stick to me apple juice. lol

I had a sort through my kitchen cupboards the other night and cleaned them all. I cant beleive they get so untidy. They are now at least in some order. Decorating the living room tomorrow at long last although we have a kids party to take Olivia to in the afternoon

Olivias not having the best day & almost knocked herself out in morrisons today too, she came running back towards me and hit her head off my basket, Shes just taken then skin off top of her head just after where her hairline starts. Poor thing. Not to mention the fact for the past 2 days ive been having to pin her to the floor to put her eye drops in. Hoping she will sleep tonight after all the tears

xx
xx


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> vicky - hehe - cant believe we were there at the same time!! thats kinda crazy! fab news on your weightloss :) go you :D any more positives OPKs?

Sorry I've only just seen this!! I still think it's so funny that you literally walked right past me and we didn't even realise!!

I thought I got a +ve on tues (the lines were the same colour) but the one on weds was even darker so I'm taking that as the proper +ve one. We DTD weds morning and night and thurs night but because of OH's back it was a bit difficult so don't think we will have much luck this time xx


----------



## Stef

Argh Vicky dont give up hope!! I have everything crossed for you 

xx


----------



## Sambles

What time will Chris be home tonight Stef?

Poor Olivia I hope she settles down earlier tonight. It's so frustrating when they won't sleep especially when you've had a long day and are tired yourself xx


----------



## Stef

He should be home about 8 tonight, on his Saturday in he dones 10:30 to 19:30, still rubbish but better than the usual 10pm finish meaning he dosent usually get home til half past. 

Right im just going to put the little monkey to bed and read some stories. back soon

xx


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Stef, if I knew I was going to have a 'normal' cycle next month I would be fine about getting about getting a :bfn: because I wouldln't have to wait too long til I ovulate but I keep thinking if I have another one like this one I won't ovulate until July :haha: xx


----------



## sun

Or this is the start of more regular cycles from now on!! (PMA) :thumbup:


----------



## Sambles

Yes Sun that's true. I'm going to have regular 28 day cycles from now on (that's if I don't get a :bfp: of course) :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

Vicky, i'd given up all hope of TTC when I had my last cycle and we didnt dtd much, like once in the week that i must have caught the egg so your giving it more chances than I did. So hope it happens for you I really do.

Sun, just realised your back in the 2ww!! Exciting. Hope you too get a bfp!! 

Erm.. how rubbish is Saturday night TV by the way. =/

xx


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I know there's nothing decent on at all :growlmad: I'm watching Let's Dance for Comic Relief but it looks like it's the final and I haven't seen any of the others because usually I'm at work x


----------



## Stef

Yeah im watching that too. =/

xx


----------



## Sambles

Hmm I think Russell Kane is my favourite already!

I really really want some chocolate but I also really want to stick to this diet. I don't know what to do lol! xx


----------



## Stef

OMG WTF is this! 

uhmmm chocolate. When I was on WW if i wanted a chocolate fix i used to have an Options hot chocolate. I think they were like 1/2 a point or something they only have a few calories and low in fat. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I think great minds must think alike because I'm just making a hot chocolate now!!! I'm using water not milk so it should be ok.

I was like :shock: at Katie Price, I'm lost for words!

xx


----------



## Stef

Me too. Brb just going to make a start on tea ready for Chris getting in cos im starving! Steak tonight nom nom! x


----------



## Sambles

Mmmm steak what are you having with it?x


----------



## Stef

Im back, Was supposed to be having salad and Paprika wedges but the salad looks a little... wilted so I scrapped that and now were still having the wedges but ive done asparagus and mushrooms with it instead. 

I fancy a hot choc now but ill wait til after me dinner.

xx


----------



## Sambles

The paprika wedges sound delicious. Do you make them or buy them from a shop? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hello I miss u all just popping I'n on my phone to say hello and that I'm missing u all, but I promise I will be back soon to chat to u all xxx*


----------



## Stef

I cheated... I bought them. They are on offer 50p at morrisons :blush:

Tea was yummy. even despite the last minute changes. Altought i think i put too much garlic in my garlic butter! Opps. Best be careful tomorrow when i talk to people

Kerri - hello, cant wait for a proper catch up

xx


----------



## Sambles

Hey Kerri,

Good to hear from you hun. We are really missing you too, it seems strange without you! How's your OH doing? And how are you feeling now?x


----------



## Sambles

I might have to buy some for me because they sound yummy :thumbup: I bet you're so happy to be starting the decorating tomorrow x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*He's doing good he's home now we went and got him yesterday which is great he's got a load of painkillers to take each day but he's ok, got a good sleep lastnight which helped 

I'm good also, still struggling with food but think it's going to take a while ad it was such a shock what happend and it was constant worry for nearly 2week x 

Think al pop on my laptop tomorro evening and catch up with u all cuz I'm missing u all lots lol xx*


----------



## Stef

They were really nice. They are called spanish style wedges or something and they keep them in the fresh section next to the salad etc. 

Pfffft @ Nicole. She stole my man. Haha. I' love to see his bank balence. Imagine all the shopping I could do. 

x


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - your eating will come back once everything has settles down. You had such a big shock that it's just messed your body up :hugs:

Stef - grrrr to Nicole she is just too gorgeous :growlmad: Do you like Lewis then?

xx


----------



## Stef

I used to like Lewis. Im more into Olly Murrs now. Oooohhhfff now he is gorgeous!!! haha


----------



## Sambles

Oooh yeah Olly Murrs is scrummy. He is a proper lad iykwim x


----------



## Stef

haha yeah I know what you mean. He can take me out on a date any time he likes... I'm sure the hubby wont mind. haha! 

He has a really cheeky smile too, haha hes too cute. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I looooove his smile. He is a proper cheeky chappy and I always think that he looks like he would be very good in bed :rofl: Don't ask me why I think that, it's just one of them things :haha:


----------



## Stef

:rofl:

I got all excited when he took his top off on celebrity juice that night, bet he's romantic too. Chris is as romantic as a stone. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Lol I didn't see that episode of Celebrity Juice. I might have to see if it's on ITV Player. 

Paul can be romantic sometimes but only if there is no football on x


----------



## Stef

The most romantic thing Chris has ever done for me is order me a great huge bunch of roses and stuff on my wedding day, but he ordered them from the same florist which we bought the wedding flowers from so when they turned up with my wedding flowers and thank you bouquets I was like WTF are these, ive not ordered these, your not charging me for something I havent ordered. Then my friend noticed the card. Lol.

I was a little bit of a diva on my wedding day, my bouquet cost £180 and when it arrived it was only half the size that you can see in my photos. I told them to take it back and bring it back to me when they had finished it. :rofl: I was stressed that morning

xx


----------



## Sambles

:rofl: lol what did the florist say to that?xx


----------



## Stef

It was an oldish delivery bloke, i dont think he quite knew what to say he just picked it up and said oh im sorry ill be back shortly! haha! Bless him! I havent dared go back in or order from them again :haha:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Lol well if you pay £180 for a bouquet you expect to get your moneys worth. Did you have a honeymoon?x


----------



## Stef

Yeah we went to Cuba, It was gorgeous, would love to go back 

x


----------



## Sambles

Wow from what I've seen of Cuba it looks amazing. How long before your gender scan now? xx


----------



## Stef

erm... 1 week and 2 days :happydance: cant actually wait!! eeek

Cuba really was amazing, i had been to Jamaica before and expected it to be similar but it was so different. I loved every minute. Think theres pics on my FB. Wish we had longer than a week there but we didnt take Olivia so didnt want to go for too long, we thought it would be too hot for Liv and we were absolutely right. It was too got for us some days. We went out on a boat one day and the coast line is so scenic and green, you half expect to see hotels piled up across the coast line but there isnt. If you ever look to go to the Caribbean i recommend it 

x


----------



## Sambles

Wow that sounds amazing. I've never been to the Caribbean but would love to go but it's just the long flight I can't handle. I went to Las Vegas a couple of years ago and the 15 hour flight just did me in.

Eeekk I didn't realise your scan was that soon, I thought it was a couple of weeks, that's come round really quickly xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hey! Just popping by to say :hi:! i havnt forgotten about yas, been super busy. Yesterday was party day so Friday i spent baking and decortaing, Saturday was the party, and last night my friend was here and today been super busy again aarrghh!

Here's the cake. So stoked at how it turned out :)

https://i52.tinypic.com/2a5lnkk.jpg

I hope everyones good! :hugs: x


----------



## Sambles

Andi that cake is amazing. I could never do anything like that. Hope Ella enjoyed her party xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

She did thankyou! it so busy yesterday and it was perfect! So stoked by how it came out! There was about 35 people there at one time- half toddlers half adults, but we had 2 rooms- one with a ball pit which was a hit with the kids!and there managed to be enough room for everyone- i was abit worried about that lol. They had so much fun! I was so worried we wouldnt have enough food! But we ended up having heaps!

She also was spoilt! got lots of presents and they are awesome- stuff that she actually needs! like heaps of pyjamas, shoes, sippy cups, tights, and a little bit of money from her aunty and grandad. so we can go on Wednesday (her actual birthday) and buy her more clothes- she needs more singlets and tops and stuff she is growing too fast!

I'm thrilled at how many friends came, considering CHCH has been through a rough time with the eathquakes!

When i was leaving I got a huge lump in my throat.:( It's all over and now my baby is turning one! When the heck did that happen!?!? I'm so excited at the same time though!


----------



## Sambles

Aww it sounds like everyone had a great time. I know what you mean about feeling sad about them growing up sometimes, it just goes way too quick xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls another nice opk sex again woopp dinner on starving sunny here i will put my washing on the line x x x


----------



## Sambles

Caz - I managed to put my washing on the line yesterday because it was sunny here and it actually got totally dry. I was so happy because it smelt all fresh and lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

Hello. 

Crap day for me :( been up most the night with the most horrific toothache. I see the emergency dentist at 4:15 today. I actually hate dentists :cry: went through this when i was pregnant with Liv too. My teeth just seem to go to pots in pregnancy despite taking care of them. So as you probs guessed i havent even started my decorating. Hoping i might be pain free after the dentist trip and i can start some tonight. Or at least thats the plan. 

I need to buy a new line, We have one of those retractable lines that attaches to the house and it completely came off in the wind. Cant wait for summer hate drying stuff indoors makes the place look untidy. 

Hope every one elses day is going well. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls, 

just checking in quickly! CD15 here and due to ovu today/tomorrow but no signs as yet! i had cloudy ewcm which is the build up to ovu but that hasnt changed - dtd on cd11 so we're gonna dtd tonight and if i get cramps tomorrow gonna dtd then too :haha: 

stef - hows your tooth hun? hope its better now you've been to the dentist :) 

vicky - woop woop get you with your BD :D fingers crossed this will be your month :D 

Andi - happy 1st Birthday Ella - glad she had a good day - that cake looked yummy!!!

kerri - :hugs: hun xx

Nat and Caz :wave:


----------



## Stef

My tooth is agony. :cry: All the emergency dentist did was literally look in my mouth gave me some penicillin and told me i needed to see my dentist asap. will have to try & get in. This pain is unbareable ive just wanted to cry all day and because i cant take anything stronger than paracetamol the pain just isnt being touched. :( Thanks for asking 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

oh no :( thats crap that they couldnt actually help, did they say what was wrong?

grrr feeling abit bleurgh tonight - been looking out for ewcm as i'm not using my cbfm or opks and so far nothing - no cramps nothing :( ah well will dtd tonight anyway just incase :D


----------



## Stef

they think its an infection under my tooth which in all honesty would not surprise me, its a tooth with a filling in which was done when i was a kid and i swear there's a little crack in the filling. Just hope I can get in with the dentist soon as i need some releif this pain is unbareable, its even causing the whole right side of my face to hurt and my ear :(

GL for this cycle Sarah 

xx


----------



## Stef

Gosh its been quiet on here. Ive managed to get into my dentist today at 3:30 not sure i can take much more of this pain its making me all ratty and horrible. :(

Think I have won Chris round though that I would like the pink sparkle rug accessories in our living room, though I am now doubting myself a little. =/ gosh im so indecisive its unreal. 

Hope every one is O.K? OBEM tonight woo! 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got another + opk 3 now so dont no when i am going to o i will just have to keep having :sex: haha x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

Stef - how did the dentist go? Hope you're not in as much pain now. Yay for the pink sparkly rug, I definitely think you should get it

Caz - you must be so tried from all the :sex: lol

Sarah - I hope you start getting some ov symptoms soon :hugs:

I've had a very productive day, washed 2 sets of curtains, duvet covers and shower curtain and managed to get them all dry on the line again. I think today was the start of my big spring clean. I love having clean curtains lol :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

No I'm in even more pain which I didn't even think was possible


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*evening ladies :wave:
1st time ive been on the laptop in weeks!! ..... Im starving so my mates offered to drive through to mcdonalds and fetch me some munch back haha, cant wait!!! 

how is everyone x*


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave:

caz - goodluck :) 

vicky - i'm hoping to wash my sofa covers this week :D been ages and they need a good clean :D bad times buying a brown sofa :dohh:

stef - sorry your still in pain, what did the dentist say?

WOOP WOOP OBEM tonight :D cant wait :D 

managed to dtd last night and had a few niggly pains tonight but nothing like ovu :shrug: so hopefully last night did the trick :) just a bugger we never managed to dtd on cd13 but we did do 9, 11 and 15 so we'll see :shrug: 

how was everyones weekend?


----------



## sjbno1

double post but seen Kerry has posted so Hi Kerry :wave: how is things?


----------



## Sambles

Stef - sorry you're still in pain. What did the dentist say it was?

Kerri - good to see you back. How's your OH? Hope you enjoy you mcdonalds :thumbup:

Sarah - I'm going to do my sofa covers tomorrow morning. I've got black chenille sofas whch was a stupid idea :dohh: I was pregnant when we bought them so I'm blaming baby brain lol

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hes doing well, still sore but keeping himself dosed up on the pain killers the hosp sent home with him, hes taken the dressing off so managed to get a photo lol i will post it on here if you like, but if anyone is squeamish then tell me lol!! 

ooo my tummy is rumbling i cant wait for this mccy's!!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*double post *


----------



## Sambles

I would love to see a pic, I'm really interested in stuff like that :thumbup: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ok well al post a photo and if anyone is squeamish then they can close thier eyes ha! *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*heres the pics, ones a close up lol ..... steven says excuse the haircut haha he usually has a skinhead but he obvs didnt know he would be going into hospital or he would of shaved it all 1st, so instead hes sporting a new look!! haha  *

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/photo.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/head.jpg


----------



## sjbno1

ouch!!!!! all those staples!!!


----------



## Sambles

OMG!! That's amazing that they can actually do surgery like they did and make such a neat job of stapling the skin back iykwim? When will he have the staples out?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh its really clean too, no leaking at all, which is good, its very neat that surgeon was fantastic hes done a great job. 
he goes for the staples out on friday x *


----------



## Sambles

So are there no lasting effects from the op? Is he completely 'cured'?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well not 100% sure about that, but its cleared up all the paralysis on his face etc so something must of gone right, suppose we will hafto wait and see once hes all healed etc, but the surgeon said the sucsess rate of the op is excellent and hes only had 1 problem on 1 person and that was dehydration so fingers crossed x*


----------



## Sambles

Well that all sounds very positive. I bet Tyler is pleased to have his daddy back xx


----------



## Sambles

OMG Kerri I've just seen your ticker. How can you be 8 weeks already? It seems like only last week you were posting the photo of the first ic you did!xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*aww he is he hugged him soooo tightly when he walked in and he keeps saying "im glad to have you back daddy" x *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> OMG Kerri I've just seen your ticker. How can you be 8 weeks already? It seems like only last week you were posting the photo of the first ic you did!xx

*Ikno!!! .....Its gone quite fast! lol, will be glad when this nausea passes, i hafto carry a bottle of water with me everywhere, even just to the toilet as the minute i stand up i get the urge to "heave" urgh *


----------



## Sambles

Aww bless him that's so sweet :hugs:

I hated the nausea. I was never actually sick but just felt sick for the first 12 weeks. So you will probably have your scan in less than a month. How exciting :happydance: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno thats exactly how i feel too, not actually been sick but the feeling .....yuk! I got it with tyler too.
Yeh am just waiting now for the letter to come by post with a date 
i feel kinda guilty tho as i was sooooooooo excited about my pregnancy with tyler but this time around , ive kind of forgot all about it with all thats been happening the past few weeks , so hoping the scan date will boost me back up x My appetite is slowly coming back as i actually feel hunger now x*


----------



## MrsLQ

hey Kerri - good to see you back on here!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks hun, Its nice to be back x *


----------



## Stef

Hi all...

I was in so much pain last night i just had to take myself to sit in a quiet room and try and get comfy. Never cried so much in all my life. Touch wood (touches head) it does seem better today.

Chris has a phone interview this morning, cant see them point in a phone interview but all the same i hope he does well.

Im going to have a cleaning day as Liv is in nursery. My walls are all painted :happydance: just need to wallpaper the back wall now which might be a job for sunday and then get my step dad in to lay my floor. Cant wait for the end product. It looks much better already, i dont know why they paint new builds magnolia its depressing... especially when its in every room but any way its getting there.

X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well my opk are lighter now so think i am 2dpo or 3 dpo woopppp x x x x


----------



## Stef

Hi Caz. GL this cycle. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

x


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

Caz- will keep everything crossed for you for this cycle

Stef - glad you're feeling better now, it sounded really nasty. That's brilliant that the painting is done. You will have to post some pics when it's finished :thumbup:

Nothing to report here. Took Sam out with my mum today and bought a few outdoor toys for him to play in the garden with. My OH has gone out tonight so I'm watching Dirty Dancing with a hot chocolate :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky- dirty dancing is a fab film, its up in the top of my fave films but pretty woman takes the top place! I actually think ive seen pretty woman well over 500 times haha!

Ive just had some tea to try and make this nausea go, its terrible .....everyday from morning till night i feel yuk 

hope everyone else is ok x*


----------



## Stef

HELLO!!! 

Vicky, i love buying toys for the garden, means summer is coming :happydance:

The tooth was awful, I had to have root canal treatment but she didnt use any local anaesthetic on me and i swear i thought i was dying last night the pain was horrific. 

I love dirty dancing too Kerri and the west end musical of it is fab too. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*my mum n dad went to see dirty dancing on ice they said it was fab x*


----------



## Stef

Kerri, id like to take Olivia to see Disney one Ice this year. You and Ty should come too.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh deffo how fab would it be, i would love to see that too haha!!

vicky how did u get on with the BD'ing since the pos opk??*


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies sorry been mia the past few days things have been hectic, will jump on tonight and catch up xxx


----------



## sun

Stef - Did I read that right - that you had a root canal with no anesthetic?? :shock:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today afm had a good work out at the gym lost 7lb all together woopp x x x


----------



## sun

Awesome Caz! What's your goal??


----------



## Stef

Sun. Yes :( it made me cry that night. Lots and lots. I hope never to experience that ever again. 

SPD is back today. Dr has signed me off again. I'm falling to bits. Quite literally. :rofl: if I don't laugh about it I'll cry. (again)

You planning on testing next week sun? Fingers crossed for you. 

Caz well done weight the weight loss. That will be my next thing shifting baby weight not just from this pregnancy but the last too. Will be a long battle and I really hope I get there. 

Hope every one is ok 

Xxx


----------



## sun

OMG Stef - how did you get a root canal with no freezing?? :shock: I have had two of them and would have passed out in the chair without freezing! :shock:

Hope the pain is starting to ease xx

And crap about the SPD! I had it with Bun so I expect to get it again with #2.
Is it pretty much guaranteed you will get it if you got it before??


----------



## caz & bob

sun i want to get to 10st need to lose 2 stone x x x


----------



## Sambles

caz & bob said:


> sun i want to get to 10st need to lose 2 stone x x x

Well done on the weight loss. I've lost 5 lbs so far and got 25 lbs to go. Are you finding it easy?x


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - well I got an almost +ve OPK on Tuesday where the lines were both the same colour and on Wednesday it was definitely +ve and we managed to DTD 2 x on Weds and once on Thurs but because of OH's back the only positions that were comfortable for him weren't really baby making friendly iykwim :winkwink: 

Stef - sorry the SPD is back, hope you're managing to rest

How's everyone else?xx


----------



## caz & bob

sambles yes hun i have started running so seams to be helping x x x x


----------



## hopingnowsit

great job on the weight loss caz!!!!! :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

and great job to you too sambles :)


----------



## sun

Really great job caz! Running will get even better as the weather gets nicer xx

Sambles - Congrats on the weight loss too! And BD is always baby-making friendly, no matter the position. Tons of dust for this cycle!

Actually - tons of dust for everyone!! :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just got back from a lovely morning walk down the woods and the dam and back with the oh and my 3 dogs loved it woke me up x x x


----------



## Sambles

Wow it's been super quiet in here over the past couple of days. How is everyone?

I've been at work today and then went to Asda to do the food shopping so now just chilling and watching tv xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening girls :wave: 

How is everyone? well i've been crazy manic here :wacko: so not had a chance to log on :( nothing to report here :( only managed to dtd on cd9, 11 and 15 :( i think i might have ovu on cd15 but not 100% sure and had some cramps on and off yesterday but to early for implantation so god knows :shrug:

Caz - welldone on the weight loss - i put on 1lb this week - :dohh:

Vicky - sending lots of positive thinking and vibes your way :hugs:

Stef - OUUUUUUUUUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I bet that hurt - i'd have complained - why didnt she use anything :hugs:

Kerri - glad your appetite is coming back :) thats brill news :hugs:

Cherie, Nat and Sun :wave: hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Its been very quiet :( I almost contemplated posting several times but I would have been speaking to myself and apparently... that would mean i have lost all of my sanity :rofl:

Nothing to report here. Just watching comic relief desert check and oooowffff I LOVE Olly Murrs! Now thats what im talking about!! haha!! 

Hope every one is good?? 

Sarah. PMA any way you never know :) 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

awwww i was here but no one else was :( its gone all quite on here :( i'm off to bed now as i'm so tired :( will get on more this weekend but not tomorrow night as i'm out :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

sjbno1 said:


> awwww i was here but no one else was :( its gone all quite on here :( i'm off to bed now as i'm so tired :( will get on more this weekend but not tomorrow night as i'm out :)

awww i know how you feel...everytime i get one there is nobody else on :rofl:
we'll catch up this weekend :)


----------



## sun

Same here! When I get on everyone's gone to bed! :haha: 

But hey - hopingnowsit - we're both in On!! Whereabouts are you?? x

Sarah - night! xx


----------



## Stef

im here... watching celebrity juice... potato


----------



## sun

celebrity juice... potato?? :haha: No idea what this is! But it is funny to read when you have no idea! 

Let me guess - it's a show called celebrity juice and you are eating a potato??


----------



## Stef

Haha no sun. You tube celebrity juice. It's hilarious. He basically takes the Mick out of the Irish and potato. Really funny. Or at least I think it is. or you tube kieth lemon! 

Xx


----------



## sun

:rofl: Well it was as good a guess as I could come up with!! 

Youtube is dangerous - I have lost good chunks of the afternoon on it! :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi hirls! :hi:

Havnt been on in a few days what have we been up to? 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey girls, not a very happy post from me again

since saturday steven has been getting terrible cramps in his thighs so he rang the newcastle hosp and they told him to go back there,  so we drove him there yesterday and hes had all these tests done to check for infections etc, they did another CT scan and that showed everything was ok apart from some swelling around the insicision point but that may be just from where they operated so theyve given him some steroids for that, they also did a lumber puncture to test his spinal fluid, the doctor said it looked discoloured which isnt normal but he said it could be blood from the op so theyre testing that, but they say theres not obvious signs of infection, so now we just gotta wait and see what theyre going to do/say x 

im fed up/worried/tired/weak and upset i cant believe its happening, its so not fair i just want something to go right , some good news and good luck coz these past few weeks have been the worst  i just want him home, out of pain and recovering well 

on the upside tho i am 9weeks today and i got my scan date through the post
8th APRIL at 1.20pm x *


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh hun :( :hugs: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno  surely weve gotta get some good news/luck soon cuz this past month has been nothing but worry and stress  *


----------



## caleblake

Kerri I just posted in your journal but Im so sorry he's still in pain, i hope he can be back with you soon. :hugs:

Hey ladies Ive not been on much at all over the past week, Im so busy and Calebs trying to walk now so I dont seem to even have time to switch the computer on some days. I try and pop onto journals to catch up as I always miss loads of pages on here.

Hope your all well, think we are about due a :bfp: on here shortly xxx


----------



## sun

Kerri - So sorry to hear your OH is still having so much pain and they don't know what it is! I really hope he starts feeling better soon so that this stress is all behind you and you can both start focusing on the happy months ahead :hugs: Are the steroids helping at all?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hes ok hun just wish he was all better and home with us x but i guess theres nothing we can do except wait and hope x 

yes i agree we are deffo due a  on this thread!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sun: hes just started them today so theyre keeping him in for observation to see how he goes with the steroids x*


----------



## sun

:hugs: I hope they help and he is home soon! x


----------



## caleblake

Im on steroids Kerri, they are murder but a great drug and very effective. Is it prednisolone? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks me too xx 

sorry i feel like ive just been depressing you all recently with all my goings on , sorry everyone x

hope everyone is ok...... im lost with everyones cycles now too, whos in the 2ww??*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nat- dexamethosone or something / they help reduce fluid and inflammation x*


----------



## Sambles

So sorry to hear about your OH Kerri. I can't imagine how worrying it must be for you. And you've got nothing to apologise for, you haven't been depressing us at all. We are here to listen to you whenever you need us xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*thanks vicky hun, its been horrible  hated every minute of it 
Oh i just didnt want u all to feel depressed as its all ive been posting about recently is not good news  xx 

how are you??*


----------



## Sambles

But that's what we're here for, the good, bad and terrible times (How cheesy do I sound :haha:) Do they know how long it will take to get the results back on the spinal fluid?

I'm good thanks, about 8dpo today but it kind of seems surreal, I keep forgetting that I even ovulated lol!x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well the doc came round earlier and said theres no infection on the test results, he said there was some cells in the spinal fluid which he reckons are just blood cells from the op, so now as far as i know hes just in there for observation while taking the steroids, theyve not told him much else, hes gonna try and find out whats happening x

ooooooo 8dpo!! when do u plan to test?? do u feel any different  i am praying for u hun i really am, really really hope u get your bfp!!!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good am going my oh bils 50th tonight woopp x x x


----------



## Sambles

Is he still getting the pains in his thighs or have they gone? I really hope he starts to feel better soon :hugs:

I'm not sure when to test, I'm gonna try and hold out for as long as possible. I reckon af is due next weds/thurs/fri so ideally I will wait til Thurs but it all depends how my willpower holds out lol xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi Caz hope you have a good time tonight, is it a house party or are you going out somewhere?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*have u got any tests at home xx exciting for u 

he said when they did the lumber puncture the doc touched a nerve that made his leg shoot up, and since then the pains in his thighs have gone, so i wonder if its been something to do with a nerve :/ no idea but i think hes stopping in tonite aswell *


----------



## Sambles

Will your mum come and stay with you if Steven has to stay in? I know it must be horrible with him not being there but at least if he stays in they can keep an extra close eye on him :hugs:

Nope I've not got any tests in the house which I'm kind of glad about because I know I would've wasted most of them by now x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yeh dont buy any!! lol not yet anyway 

no my mum n dad are in bristol this weekend  so am a loner, altho my sister lives close so she could come if i needed her, and ive had plenty mates say they would stay with me if needed x*


----------



## Sambles

That's good that you have plenty of people around you to help out. Is your sister older or younger than you?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*shes older shes 28, shes on my facebook u will see her weve got the same lastname obvs haha!  *


----------



## caz & bob

Sambles said:


> Hi Caz hope you have a good time tonight, is it a house party or are you going out somewhere?x

its at a pub hun wooopp


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello Ladies

Been away on a business training course for a few days!

Kerri- Soooooooooooo sorry to hear about Steven (sp?), hope he pulls through this all again and is allowed home tomorrow!!!!

I have been in hospital today, as I have had another small bleed...and had abdominal pain...turns out the pain was wind....how embarrising!! I have a tilted womb, which had been pushing my bladder up onto my bowel and it hasn't been getting rid of any of the wind and I am not allowed to drink any fizzy pop....I drink about 5 glasses a day so booooooooo

on the plus side I got to see my bean...all snuggled up with a heartbeat:cloud9: was really happy because I got to see it with an external scan!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning ladies, 

cherie- boo to the bleed and pain altho glad it was just wind and nothing serious, bet you were glad u got to have a scan x So im guessin theres just 1 little bean in there , as i know you had a feeling about twins x 

Well today its looking alright outside, altho its still 100% freezing!! So dont think i will be venturing out anywhere today x

whats everyone elses plans x*


----------



## Stef

Hi ladies. 

Cherie, sorry to hear about the bleed you had yesterday but glad all is O.K. 

Vicky, i think you should test middle of next wait as the wait may just kill me. :rofl: 

Well... my motivation today seems to have gone... like completely fooked off! Damn you I need you back!!!

Dunno what we are doing today, its such a gorgeous day but chris's interview is at 2pm right in the middle of the day. Great!! 

Think we may venture over to teesside park this afternoon after he is done as i'd like to drag chris around mamas and papas and i need to buy some bump bands from somewhere too. Im desperate for them as my tops are getting a little small. Dont want to buy too many mat tops yet though as i will need more t-shirt type ones when the weather gets warmer so holding off a little. 

Hope every one has a good weekend, any one got any exciting plans.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i had a good night last night at my bils 50th party i was drunk woke up this morning zero hangover wooppp x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies :) how are we all?

Kerri - sorry to hear Steven is back in hospital but fingers crossed the steroids will get rid of the pain for him :hugs: and dont be silly about being down hun as Vicky said we're here to talk :hugs:

Stef - hope you had a nice trip to the park :D how was the phone interview?

Cherie - hope your feeling better now :hugs: i wouldnt feel embarressed hun, you weren't to know x

Caz - are you in the 2ww now? any symtoms?

Andi - :wave:

Sun - ohhh i see your on cd1 are you late or did the witch come?

well last night was a giggle - went to a ann summers party :blush: was fun :) and saw some interesting objects :haha: still in my 2ww :( af due next Sunday - think shes gonna be here as i've been so moody these past couple of days :shrug: but also tired? who knows :) my friend Jo had her 12week private scan today and found out shes having a little boy :D very exciting :) 

whats everyone been up to today?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey sarah, haha ann summers parties are very fun! lol lots of rude games etc haha gets everyone laughing x

im currently in bed already as tyler is sleeping in the big bed with me while his daddy is away and he likes me to be beside him as its different lol bless him so am sat here in the dark on the lappy haha!!*


----------



## sjbno1

awww love him keeping mummy company :hugs: hope you manage to sleep well xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*not been sleeping too bad, takes me a while to get off to sleep and i usually only wake once so its not too bad i suppose, altho lastnight i woke to a huge bang and all the covers flying off me, i crapped myself and looked over and tyler had gone.....hed fell out the bed taking all the covers with him bless haha!!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good fresh this morning think i have got thrush just used some cream carnt wait for my sunday roast x x x


----------



## Stef

Be very quiet on here later. :nope:

Hopefully that means you have all been really busy and we will have some super interesting posts to read!!!! 

Hope your all well 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Hey everyone,

I've been pretty busy this weekend - I was working yesterday and took Sam to see one of my friends today.

I have a feeling af might be on it's way in the next few days. I've got back ache, sore boobies and feeling super emotional which all points to the :witch: I just hope next cycle will be shorter xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hello all, :wave:

vicky ..... i hope these are early preg symptoms not the silly 

ive done nothing all day, had a lazy sofa day all day!*


----------



## Sambles

Thanks hun,

How's Steven doing now?xx


----------



## Stef

Argh no vicky! PMA! Hope that witch stays away!!!

I have college work to do. It has to be in on weds :dohh: I should have started it ages ago but i hate pyschology that much ive been putting it off. Though i may even put it off tonight and have a nice bath, chris is going to the pub, Bohoo ill be a loner 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Stef. Boo to the college work. How long do you reckon it will take you?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef i will be online to keep u company seen as i am a loner too lol

stevens ok hun just fed up, but really hoping he can come home tomorrow *


----------



## Sambles

So have the steroids helped then? Do they know what it was? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*they took him off them cuz they reckon its been a build up of leaked fluid from the surgery thats ran down and irritated his legs, so im just hoping now that this is it, hes on the mend and no more complications etc*


----------



## caz & bob

sjbno1 said:


> Evening ladies :) how are we all?
> 
> Kerri - sorry to hear Steven is back in hospital but fingers crossed the steroids will get rid of the pain for him :hugs: and dont be silly about being down hun as Vicky said we're here to talk :hugs:
> 
> Stef - hope you had a nice trip to the park :D how was the phone interview?
> 
> Cherie - hope your feeling better now :hugs: i wouldnt feel embarressed hun, you weren't to know x
> 
> Caz - are you in the 2ww now? any symtoms?
> 
> Andi - :wave:
> 
> Sun - ohhh i see your on cd1 are you late or did the witch come?
> 
> well last night was a giggle - went to a ann summers party :blush: was fun :) and saw some interesting objects :haha: still in my 2ww :( af due next Sunday - think shes gonna be here as i've been so moody these past couple of days :shrug: but also tired? who knows :) my friend Jo had her 12week private scan today and found out shes having a little boy :D very exciting :)
> 
> whats everyone been up to today?

hiya hun i am just weeing a lot and got thrush x x x


----------



## Stef

Vicky, it will probs take me all night! :( Good job your a loner too kerri or id get lonely and start going insane with all this classical conditioning rubbish and social learning theory and i dont know what im doing. Oppsi! Knew i should have paid more attention. :dohh:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef - I've got noooo idea what you're talking about lol :haha: It sounds like a foreign language to me xx


----------



## hopingnowsit

Well ladies:flower:....Just thought I would pop on and say:wave: I haven't been up to much just spring cleaning :wacko: and completely rearranged my living room...i'm 8dpo today and their was a dip in my temp today so i'm hoping tomorrow that temp will go flying back up and it will look like a possible implantation dip:blush: I am really hoping this is my month as I don't normally ovulate, just once in a blue moon but I took soy this cycle and what do you ya know i had a clear temp shift and all the other signs so as far as FF is concerned I Od this cycle..Last time I Od was in June last year:dohh: We'll see:shrug: So how is everyone? It's been really quiet I see....Well have a wonderful day:kiss:!


----------



## sun

Kerri - Glad to hear they think they know what the problem is, and I hope it resolves itself soon!! We want him feeling good asap! :hugs: xx

Vicky - OOH - hope AF takes a nice long vacation (like a 9 month vacation, not an annoyingly long cycle obv!) :haha: 
When I was PG with Bun, I refused to test for so long as I though AF was about to show any minute! 

Also this is weird - my brothers friend didn't know she was pregnant until she was 5 months along when she missed a period! For the first 5 months AF was really heavy and nasty and came like clockwork every month - but the entire time she was PG!! :shock: This is bad news for my POAS addiction, as now I will just test more :rofl:

And Stef - I am on CD2 today - AF has been particularly weird this month as I have been spotting since Wed of last week and it's just starting to get heavy now :wacko: So my cycles are just being weird. 

FX'd for all of us still waiting for our BFP!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Sambles

I really hope he comes out tomorrow Kerri and I will keep everything crossed that nothing else goes wrong for him xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha i was thinking the same!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*^ that post was for you vicky about stefs foreign language

yeh i hope hes out tomorrow too

sun - oooo how strange about the whole having af while actually preggers!

hopingnowsit- fingers crossed for implantation dip!*


----------



## Sambles

Sun - I wish you hadn't told me about your brother's friend. I was just getting over my POAS addiction and now *bang* it's come back :haha:. I think I will test on Thurs even if af does arrive xx


----------



## hopingnowsit

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *they took him off them cuz they reckon its been a build up of leaked fluid from the surgery thats ran down and irritated his legs, so im just hoping now that this is it, hes on the mend and no more complications etc*

Mummy I hope everything goes well for OH I'll keep you in my prayers


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou hunny means alot xx*


----------



## Stef

It sounds foreign to me vicky. I only have 21 words out of 1500! 

Im doing well! Not! 

xx


----------



## Sambles

How many words have you got now Stef?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*22!  

sorry stef lol xx*


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *22!
> 
> sorry stef lol xx*

:rofl: soooooo funny!!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hehehehe she hasnt seen it yet, think shes gettin a tad annoyed at me ive been annoying her all night haha!! ...... she loves me really tho dont u stefanie  *


----------



## Sambles

She's probably ignoring you now :ignore:

What else have you been doing to annoy her?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha probably lol 

well we have this little thing where we are both "cows" as in the animals not as in the namecalling haha so shes trying to be all clever n do her work and ive been all childish and sending her pictures of cows in graduation hats etc of google images hahaha!! 
i found it quite amusing! *


----------



## Stef

You cheeky mares!!!

Erm... Im on 105, continue like this and I think it might be finished by March 2012. 

I just cant find the words and the book i have is shit! 

Kerri, I think we have a love hate relationship. Sometimes I hate to love you! haha

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*errrr excuse me i do not agree!! I always love you lots im a nice person see, tut tut, the truth is now out and i am totally devastated by your true feelings hahahaahhahah!!


oj *


----------



## Sambles

Lol you two are funny!!

Kerri the image of a cow in a graduation hat sounds really intriguing. I might have to google it ! xx


----------



## Stef

:mamafy:


----------



## Stef

Haha vicky you want to see the one I found of Kerri once on Google.

Pic removed - incase of young eyes!

Its what she did for Steven on Valentines. He found it udderly refreshing!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*This is the fella*
 



Attached Files:







cowww.jpg
File size: 110.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO stef u absolute geek!! hahahahahaah dont show people my private stash haha


  that photo still makes me cry laughing  *


----------



## Sambles

OMG Stef that's hilarious!!

And Kerri, tut tut, I didn't know you were such an exhibitionist :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Um I do have to ask though, what were you actually googling to find that pic? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lmao well u know me, never fail to suprise ....... thought it would be a nice touch!! *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Um I do have to ask though, what were you actually googling to find that pic? xx

*HaHa my point exactly........ shes a perve!! *


----------



## Sambles

Hmm I think you're right Kerri, she obviously has some kind of weird fetish :haha: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa she deffo does!!! *


----------



## Stef

Erm... Sexy cow :blush:

Vicky the night I sent her that it was late at night i was in bed and i couldnt go to sleep for laughing for about an hour. Good job i was heavily pregnant or I may have peed the bed!!

Ive given up on my work for tonight. Its poo! I hate psychology! So...:finger: to it.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha and the night i received that pic i was also lying in bed, opened the text and erupted into hysterical laughter hahahahaa!!*


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Erm... Sexy cow :blush:

And someone thought that was sexy?! :haha: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Steven did hahaha!!! 

Oj lol x


hahahahahahahahaha how funny *


----------



## Stef

Evidently... but not me. I find it hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Sambles

I think I might have nightmares lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha!!! 

awwww vicky i really hope u are preggers this time!!! *


----------



## Sambles

Me too Kerri but not too hopeful. I can't believe it's been 6 months since we started TTC. It's gone pretty quick actually xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well im keeping my hopes up for u, i really am!! *


----------



## Stef

Vicky, you wont have nightmares, it will be a vivid dream counting towards your bfp next week!!! :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Ooh Stef I like that idea x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I Do Too! *


----------



## Stef

Im full of good ideas!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*and strange ones *


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *and strange ones *

Agree!!


----------



## sjbno1

evening poppets :wave:

I want to see the cow :cry:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha sarah u really dont aha!!*


----------



## Stef

Strange? me.... Pfffttt!!! :rofl:

You wouldnt have me any other way :winkwink:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha thats true stef, your unique!  *


----------



## sjbno1

:( :cry:


----------



## Sambles

Hi Sarah,

If you see the cow it will scar you for life :wacko:


----------



## sjbno1

i'm going to bed to :cry: into my pillow :( lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha sarah u have 

you were warned haha!!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm dont no what dpo i am ha xx xx


----------



## Stef

Hello all...

TONIGHT IS OBEM NIGHT!! wooo!!! and in 24 hrs time i will be on my way to my private scan. Exciting!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OBEM  YAY & Stevens home tonite too .....double yay!!

ooooo i am sooo excited for ur scan cant wait to find out what your having!!! *


----------



## Sambles

How fricking exciting Stef. I bet you won't be able to sleep tonight!

Kerri - so glad Steven's been let out

xx


----------



## caleblake

awh stef good luck for your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Stef

Thank you. Im so excited :yipee:

xx


----------



## Stef

double post sorry

:(

x


----------



## caz & bob

stef woopp for your scan x x x


----------



## sjbno1

yay to your gendar scan Stef :D if i get pregnant i'm gonna go for a private 12wk scan with that man my friend went with to find out - i've given up being on team yellow lol 

OBEM tonight :dance: :dance: :dance: and Kerry - haha as you know that made me :rofl: alot lol


----------



## sjbno1

jesus that girls teeth! how are they so black - shes only 20


----------



## Stef

haha i was going to post that but thought i may have been too bitchy. Kerri and I are also discussing them. I couldn't believe what I saw. If mine were like that I would never ever speak! Like EVER! 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha there awful


----------



## Stef

arent they just. Did you see their bike!!


x


----------



## sjbno1

jesus that girls teeth! how are they so black - shes only 20


----------



## sjbno1

lol that went weird and did a double post :wacko:

haha i did - why cant she walk??


----------



## Stef

No idea. :shrug:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol might tell sam to invest in one lol


----------



## caleblake

actually :rofl: at the mode of transportation.

She needs a toothbrush xxx


----------



## Stef

:rofl: you will have to get a double one so that Izzie can fit in too! With a little raincover and everything!!

x


----------



## Stef

she needs more than a tooth brush. a miracle. either that or have them all bashed out and some pearly white falses put in 

x


----------



## sjbno1

bloody bnb has gone mental tonight!

haha a twin stef lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*her teeth are officially mingin if mine were like that id knock what was left out and just not bother.......urgh rank rank rank!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

lol kerry agreed!!

that first birth looked horrific!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*forceps  terrifying i dont want those!*


----------



## sjbno1

just reminds me how much i want a active birth next time kerri :)


----------



## caleblake

she coped really well with that labour even with rotten knashers :rofl: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

off to bed now girls!! night night xx


----------



## caleblake

night sarah xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*rotten knashers hahaha 

nanite sarah*


----------



## caleblake

I may have nightmare about her teeth, thought her mum looked like a totaly hobo too xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well im gonna go as stevens back and i feel tight sat on here so speak to u all tomorrow  x*


----------



## caleblake

night kerri Im off too speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## Stef

Hi all!!

Im really peeved off at my dentist, so yesterday was a follow up appointment from last monday only she decided to open my tooth up again a prat around with it and now im in awful awful pain

I didnt even get a minutes sleep last night thanks to my tooth. Im so fed up its unreal. Not looking forward to my scan because all i can think about is my tooth and how im supposed to get through the day with it cos i have no bloody idea. Chris was a complete arse, which he usually is on a night he would much rather groan roll over and fall back to sleep than give me a cuddle and tell me it will be ok so it should have come as no surprise but I do feel let down by him. Not a wink of sleep and there he is being unsymptahtic of snoring his stupid head off next to me. 

I did phone the MW yesterday as my dentist was an arse too and carried out all this stuff on my tooth and at the end told me to take nurofen & when i said i was unsure i could take that due to being pregnant she looked horrified at me for about 5 mins then told me i would be ok. You dear you know im pregnant. Hence why you was a cow to me last week and its scribbled all over my notes and in the new medical form you asked me to fill in which you clearly couldnt be ared to look at. She really worried me so i phoned mw to check pip would be ok and the MW said i would be able to take ibuprofen, not heard of this before so im not sure if i should get some just to help me with the pain as it is horrific. 

any way there is my early morning moan. sorry girls, it had to come out somewhere. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today takeing the dogs round the field then going to put my washing on the line and chill x x x


----------



## caleblake

stef that sucks I hope you can get help soon there is nothing worse than toothache xxx


----------



## Sambles

I'm so excited. Stef will be having her scan right now :happydance: Hope little bean co-operates x


----------



## caz & bob

girls i have just done a zumba work out dvd and i am tierd now it hard my legs are killing x x x


----------



## sjbno1

eeeeeek scan time should be here already!!! anyone heard!!!

Kerri - have you heard anything?

Stef - hope the scan went well - are you team blue or team pink? and hope your tooth didnt ruin it for you :hugs:

Caz - go you with your Zumba :D

I am shattered :( might have a early night and read my book in bed :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*helooooo yes ive heard haha but im gonna keep u all in suspense and let her tell u all herself  x

hope everyones ok x*


----------



## sjbno1

evening vicki :wave: how are you hun? we need to do coffeeeeee soon :D hows the diet going?


----------



## sjbno1

Kerriii - thats mean :( i dont do waiting!!! hence how i dont think i'll stay team yellow when the time comes LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha!! I wont be able to stay team yellow either ..... waaaaay to impatient!!*


----------



## sjbno1

lol since my friend has found out at 12weeks i'll be having that scan too :D


----------



## caz & bob

mummy2tylerxx what is she having hun x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*12 weeks!! really......i didnt think you could tell that early ....goodness! 

haha suppose thats perfect if ur impatient haha! *


----------



## Sambles

I'm feeling a bit poo because the :witch: got me today but on a better note I lost another 2 lbs last week so that means I've lost 7 lbs altogether in 4 weeks so I'm soooo pleased with that. How's are you doing with ww? Yes will definitely have to go for coffee soon. I've got my friend's daugthers party this Sunday and I'm going to see Wizard of Oz next Sunday but can't remember any further than that lol!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

caz & bob said:


> mummy2tylerxx is she team yellow then hun x x

*no caz shes found out what shes having xx gonna let her post herself tho x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! bloody witch!! grrr *


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> lol since my friend has found out at 12weeks i'll be having that scan too :D

OMG I didn't realise you could find out that early!!!x


----------



## caz & bob

aw ok hun i think she team pink sambles sorry af got you hun fx next cycle yayyyy for your pounds lost hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky , sarah what team are u gonna guess that stef has got xx quick game before she comes back 

so 
caz & bob says team *


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Caz x


----------



## Sambles

Um because Caz has said pink I think I will go for the opposite and say blue :thumbup: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*caz & bob - team 

vicky - team 

sarah??*


----------



## Sambles

So how long before she is back Kerri?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*not sure hun i will text her now xx*


----------



## Sambles

Tell her I'm getting impatient lol. The suspense is really bad :haha: xx


----------



## caleblake

Vicky sorry the witch got you Im going for team pink too. xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*caz & bob - 
natalie - 
vicky - *


----------



## caleblake

I was goona ask you guess Kerri but I asume you will know :haha: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*lol yehh she needs to hurry back so u can all know too  *


----------



## sjbno1

i'm going team :blue: :)

and yep Vicki 12weeks :) she found out early before :) i'll give you the details when you get your bfp :) boo about the witch :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*caz & bob - 
natalie 
vicky 
sarah *


----------



## MrsLQ

Team blue!!


----------



## sun

I'll go blue too! xx

Though I have guessed tons on BnB and never once been right!!! Not once! So it's a good chance it's pink lol!! :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*caz - 
nat - 
vicky - 
sarah - 
cherie - *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*caz - 
nat - 
vicky - 
sarah - 
cherie - 
sun - 



eeeek i cant wait for her to post x so far team  is winning!*


----------



## caleblake

awh I cant wait :happydance:

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*quick upload of a photo of stevens head now the staples have been removed and its healing.....so neat and big difference to when the staples are in 

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/xx.jpg*


----------



## caz & bob

hurry hurry stef need to no hun haha x x x


----------



## caz & bob

nice and neat that hun hope hes getting on the mend hun x x x


----------



## sun

Whoa!!! Giant incision!!! :shock: And its healing so fast! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno sun its pretty huge! .....looked alot scarier on the staple photo i posted, it is healing very fast they told him he can finally shave his hair etc so we did that today as he hates having long hair , its looking really well *


----------



## sjbno1

wow thats healing fab kerri

Sun - dont worry i'm always wrong too! LOL


----------



## caleblake

I saw your pics on fb chick, they made a great job its healing so well xxx


----------



## sjbno1

i've seen on Stefs journal - woop woop :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:) :) :) :) :)


----------



## sun

I just went to check it out!!! :dance::dance: Congrats Stef!!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## caz & bob

i was right wooppppp haha x x x


----------



## sjbno1

why isnt she here :cry:


----------



## ProudMama2

hey ladies..i have a 1 1/2 year old daughter and am ttc #2....we had been tryin for 4 months and found out i was pregnant on march 17th....i am 4 weeks and 5 days now but i am probably headed towards a miscarriage:( my hcg levels have went down..they were 44 on sat and today they were 37! which is not a good sign at all!!!! hope all you ladies that are ttc do and good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

proudmama aw sorry to here that hun fx its ok hun x x x


----------



## caleblake

welcome over proudmama2 and sorry to hear what your going through xxx


----------



## Stef

welcome Proudmama2, i wish you all the best for a positive result.

Sorry to leave you girls in suspense we only got back about 9:20 and just had something to eat.

When we got there she managed to sex the baby ok etc but then i was told to go and have a walk and she rould recan me after the next lady so I could get some good pics etc as she was being awkward so it took much longer than I expected. 


We are absolutely thrilled to be having another girl. The whole thing was amazing and I have a dvd too. Just about to upload some pics to put on my journal

xx


----------



## caleblake

awh so pleased for you Stef :hugs: knew you wanted another girl so its really nice when the world hands you your wishes :thumbup: cant wait to see the pics xxx


----------



## Stef

Uploaded :) 

xx


----------



## sun

Congrats again!! :dance:
And since it's a girl, my streak of never being right with my gender guess remains!!! :rofl:


----------



## Stef

Morning...

My assignment is finished. Yay! Mean I have the rest of the day with my 2 favourite people. :D 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well done on the assignment stef  bet your relieved to have that done and out the way!

well ive had a horrible night...... Tyler went upto bed at 8 as usual and at 12 we heard him shouting then this borking noise, ran upstairs and poor little man had been sick all over the place..... he was sick constant then on till 3am!! Then woke this morning at 6 with terrible diarreoah  hes obvs caught the bug thats been going round the school and nursery, hes feeling much better now thank goodness, hes had a nice bath and some dry toast and plenty of water...... me on the other hand is like a walking zombie....hardly any sleep, feeling nausea and being surrounded by vomit (not good mix) and i now have towels, bedding & pyjamas coming out of my ears to be washed  
ive disinfected the rooms and hoping now that it doesnt get me or steven as this is the last thing he needs right now 

haha sorrry for the essay!! lol first time ive sat down since 6am, only just managed to grab some toast which tasted like cardboard......GREAT DAY!!! lol *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here again today x x x


----------



## hopingnowsit

Congrats stef :) I had a feeling it was a girl :blush: :dust:
How is everyone's day? Me I am 11dpo...had a temp dip at 8dpo then it went back up and had another temp dip at 10dpo and then it went back up so we'll see"dust:


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri, 

Oliver has been poorly too. He has a viral infectin and a cold, got him self so worked up last night vmited all over himself and our bed, new sheets changed about 10 mins before....he seems better today have been back to the doctors, can go back to nursery tomorrow!


----------



## caleblake

yup poorly child here too. Calebs had a really bad cold and his top teeth broke throught this morning which explains the past 3 nights with no sleep. Hope Tyler and Oliver get better soon.

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hope caleb and oliver feel better soon, tylers been fine all day but 5mins ago he was sick again......wondeful lol hope thats the last of it xx not nice when theyre poorly xx*


----------



## sjbno1

awww hope all the little people are feeling better soon :hugs:

i've had a seriously crap day and hoping tomorrow will be better but not sure thats gonna happen :( f***king accountants - excuse my language but ours has peeved me off - no offence to any accountants here :hugs:

anyway hope your all ok - i'm not on much tonight - gonna do some dinner in a minute then put a avon order in and then bath and bed :) need a early night at some point lol


----------



## Sambles

Evening everyone,

Sorry to hear there are so many poorly kiddies. Hope Tyler, Caleb and Oliver feel better soon.

Sarah - sorry you're having a crap day hun :hugs:

I've been in so much pain today, damn you af!! I'm as white as a ghost and feel like shite but I'm sure I'll feel much better tomorrow xx


----------



## caleblake

:hugs: sorry your feeling so rubbish vicki, I hope af buggers off soon and you feel better asap xxx


----------



## bbblues

TTC #2 for about 10 months now. It took me over a year to have my daughter and she is going to be 2 in April. I have PCOS and I'm on my second round of clomid and have been doing the baby dance the last few days. I'm hoping I get a + this time around.


----------



## Sambles

Hi bbblues. Hope the clomid works for you. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## sjbno1

welcome bblues :wave: 

vicki - boo to feeling poorly hun :hugs: hope your feeling better soon! 

had dinner now and had a look about my accounts and feel a bit better now - gonna have a bath in a mo :D


----------



## Sambles

I think I'm going to have a long bath as well with lots of bubbles. Always makes me feel better :thumbup: xx


----------



## bbblues

It took me 13 months to conceive my daughter, and had 2 miscarriages before her. I used to be so irregular but now i seem to be 31-33 days. But I am having a hard time getting prego again. This is more exhausting than being pregnant lol. I will find out April 5 if this is our month


----------



## bbblues

Thank you everyone, very new to this, but its always so nice to talk to people with the same situations and who can relate


----------



## sjbno1

awww it took us 11months hun - so can only imagine how much more frustrating it must be waiting for a further 3 months :( hopefully you'll be pregnant soon :D

vicky - enjoy your bath :D i just had a lovely warm bubbly bath :D

grrr AF due on Saturday :( hoping she doesnt arrive - no symptoms :( just tiredness but been manic so think its due to that :( booo

ah well only a few more days to wait and see - decided i'll test on Tuesday if no AF by then! that was my CD would be 31 which is longer than i've ever had!


----------



## caleblake

I think you should :test: before that sarah :rofl:

Enjoy your bath vicky :thumbup:

:hi: hey bbblues

Just watching masterchef................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm xxx


----------



## sjbno1

haha Nat Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol you are bad bad bad lol


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: I know Im like the worst ttc buddy EVER :haha: xxx


----------



## Stef

Morning all :hi:

bbblues welcome to the thread. GL with your clomid hope it works for you. 

Nothing much to report here. Had a wonder round Next yesterday and I just couldnt resist buying a gorgeous little outfit and a top that says im a little sister and has like safari animals on. I want to find a big sister one for Olivia. Trying to hold off buying too many baby clothes at the moment as by the time little pip is due the autumn range is going to be out.

I think its the next midseason sale this weekend so im going to see if i can get some vests and sleepsuits etc. I forgot how exciting baby shopping is. 

Well the weekend is almost here? Any one got any plans?

My friends doing a charity night on Saturday in aid of British Heart Foundation so Chris and I are going along to that on Saturday night. 

Hope all the LO's are feeling better today 

Xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls loving the weather her been for a run round the dam i have never done it before ho i was tierd had to keep stopping chilling now waiting to pick my son up from school at 5 pm x x x


----------



## bbblues

Thanks everyone. Last night at dinner had the worst pain in lower stomach. Hoping that was a good sign. Told my husband he better get his bum home and no working over time today ha ha. The weather here is crazy it was 70 last weekend and today im cleaning my car off from snow!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*welcome bbblues 

well tyler has been bit drowsy today but hes deffo on the mend, me on the other hand have got the bug, sickness n the other end too  really really dont need this right now  

hope everyone else is in a better state than me x hha another morbid post from kerri hahaha thats all its been recently off me lol sorry!! haha*


----------



## Sambles

Caz - I'm with you on the weather. It's been beautiful here the last few days but I don't think it will last much longer

bbblues - hope you manage to get plenty of :sex:

Kerri - sorry to hear you've got the bug. Just make sure you try and drink plenty so you don't get dehydrated

I was at work today which was actually pretty good because I had loads to do and I've decided that tomorrow I'm going to have a lazy day and do absolutely sod all lol (apart from play with Sam) xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky- water is all ive been able to manage for the past 2 days cuz my appetite seems to have gone walk about again  .....had toast and coco pops all day yesterday and today i managed 1 pack of crisps and theyre now in the loo  , once ive got over the sickness if my appetite doesnt return im gonna go see midwife n see if she can suggest anything x*


----------



## Sambles

Is it the bug that's stopping you eating or the nausea or a bit of both?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i have no idea  i think its still just me being stressed with everything thats happend cuz ive been feeling off food for a few days again now but this is my 1st day with this bug, i know thats not helping either just gonna wait n see how it is after this has gone x 

rubbish! and everything on the tv is about foooood!*


----------



## Sambles

Well hopefully you will get over the bug in the next couple of days and because Steven is home and on the mend your stress levels should start to come down. And then it's just the nausea left and I will keep my fingers crossed that it goe in the next few weeks so you get your appetite back x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hope so hun cuz right now im on breaking point with it all  suprised am not grey!*


----------



## Sambles

Oh no Kerri I know it's easy for me to say but try not to let it all get on top of you. Is there anyway you could have a day out somewhere soon so that you can have a bit of a break?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well my mum n dad are in the process of gettin gas fitted so theyre house is in a mess right now but should be sorted in the next week or so, hopefully sooner rather than later, she hs said once its back together n the heatings working again she will take tyler so me and steven can have a day & night to ourselves, even if we just sleep haha would still be nice to just let loose and relax x 

i am planning once stevens all better to have a weekend break away somewhere, think stef and her family are going to come too and where gonna have a camping break or something, cuz right now a break away is exactly what we all need x*


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I reckon a camping break would do you the world of good. Have you got any ideas where you might go? 

And that's lovely that your mum will look after Tyler so you and Steven can have some time together. I bet it will make you feel loads better xx


----------



## caz & bob

i have just been the loo then when i wiped i had that stretch see threw stuff why have i got it any i dears x x x


----------



## Sambles

Caz I'm sure I read somewhere that you can get increased CM during pregnancy so I hope it's a good sign for you :thumbup: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Yeah I reckon a camping break would do you the world of good. Have you got any ideas where you might go?
> 
> And that's lovely that your mum will look after Tyler so you and Steven can have some time together. I bet it will make you feel loads better xx

*we were thinking maybe haven or somewhere like that, cuz theres lots about , theyre not too pricey and theres lots to do for the little ones, we will hafto see, it all depends on how steven is, hopefully much better x

yeh shes handy is old mother goose haha!! xx *


----------



## Sambles

Yeah Haven will be a great idea for Tyler and Olivia. I bet they would love it :thumbup:

I can't believe you called your mum 'old mother goose' lol. Although to be honest I call my mum 'granny grunt' so I can't really say much :haha: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*has anyone heard from andi?? she hasnt posted in a while .....hope everything is ok*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*granny grunt hahahah!! 

my mums name is Moira and my OH taught tyler to shout "granny morag" hahahh she goes barmy but its really funny and tyler loves it hahahahahaha!!!! *


----------



## Sambles

I was thinking about Andi earlier because she hasn't been on for quite a while but I think she's been on fb so maybe she's just been busy x


----------



## Sambles

ha ha granny morag I bet she hates it lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yehh thats true, im sure she will return to us once shes ready x

hhahaha she does lol but she laughs at him cuz hes soo funny when he says it lol 

urghhhh i feel yuk so think am gonna go lie down or something, but will check back on my phone etc as it helps take my mind off being sick  *


----------



## Sambles

Ok hun try and take it easy xx:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

Sambles said:


> Caz I'm sure I read somewhere that you can get increased CM during pregnancy so I hope it's a good sign for you :thumbup: x

hope it is hun wooopppp x x x


----------



## sun

Just wanted to update that I got a faint BFP yesterday, but things are not looking good. I have been bleeding/spotting for 8 days and thought it was AF, but a few weird things made me take a test. Anyway, went to the docs and they said there's not much chance it will be sticky, so for now I am classed as threatened miscarriage. :( Anyway, you can read my journal if you want more details - but I thought I would let you know!

I got my HCG levels checked and they will check again in 3 days, so I have a while to wait before I know more. But everything crossed that beanie defies the odds!!


----------



## Stef

:rofl: Granny Grunt! That has to be the best thing ive heard all day.

I just call my mam and her husband (including his kids) the clampetts! Or Olivia calls mums husband Grandad potato. He has a shaved head & when I asked her what colour it was when she was learning colours ages ago she said potato. Only she now says potato like Keith Lemon on celeb juice. She has never seen celebrity juice BTW. I just taught her to say it that way about Grandad potato as i found it highly amusing. 

I hope we can all go for a break away. We deffo need one too :) 

xx


----------



## Stef

Sun, im keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you and really hope it all works out. Im going to pop over to your journal. Please stick please stick 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh sun  i am also keeping my fingers tightly crossed that this baby is a strong sticky one, really really hope it is all going to turn out well xx *


----------



## bbblues

i kow the only thing that helped me during my pregnancy with my daughter was cola syrup and any sour candy. My 80 grandmother told me about the syrup and I thought she was nuts until i had to go to ER for dehydration and the ER DR told me to pick some up!! i was so sick i lost 10 lbs the first trimester. But I know everyone is different. Feel better


----------



## MrsLQ

Sun - thinking of you in this difficult time x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*10weeks today!! This time In 2weeks i will be having my scan!! *


----------



## sun

Wow 10 weeks already!! Is it me or is time just flying?? My original TTC bud is due in 3 weeks! :shock:

Happy 10 Weeks!! :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*It has gone pretty fast considering i was only 4weeks when i got my bfp going by my LMP, crazy isn't it x

Still got my fingers crossed for u sun xx*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday drink on the cards tonight deserve it worked out all week x x x


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave: how is everyone?

bbblues - eek just seen where you are! I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee long Island sooooooooooooooooooooo much - where abouts are you? we have friends in Bayshore who we've stayed with a few times :D 

Kerri - how are you feeling now?

Vicki, Nat, Caz :wave:

Sun - keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs: i hope beanie defies the odds hun! when is your second blood appointment? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sadly not Sarah  I've been caught up by this sickness bug so that's not helped but i weighed myself earlier n I've lost half a stone so my OH made me eat something, it was only 9 chicken dippers as that's all i could manage but it's something i suppose x*


----------



## sjbno1

thats good hun - slowly but surely you'll get your appetite back :hugs: xxx


----------



## sun

Sarah - My second appointment was yesterday, but I won't get the results until next week. Spotting has almost stopped though, so that's good news! FXd

Kerri - UGH sorry you are feeling so sick :( Hope it gets better soon! x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi, guys sorry have not been on, things havnt been great, i hope you are all well. Miss yas xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hope everything is ok andi nothing too serious x

sun- been reading your journal ....eeeeek im holding out lots of hope for this little one ...fingers crossed!

well today i finally feel much better than i did over the last few days  ..... managed to eat my full bowl of cereal thismorning too!!   *


----------



## MiissMuffet

na it's ok Kerri, was just having a break from all the baby stuff and TTC, it doesnt seem to be happening for us and my cycles are all over the show, and I was like ya know what I'm going to just chill for a bit. So i basically stayed away from baby sites for a week or so, was just a bit overwhelming for a wee bit, i needa take a wee breather otherwise i'm sinking into a puddle of obsession! 

i hope you are all good hun xx


----------



## MrsLQ

i think everyone needs a break every now and then, Andi....I had many during my ttc journey x

Kerri - good to heat you have managed to eat something and keep it down x

feeling quite icky myself today....yuck,have work in a few hours.....boooooooo


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm off to bed now girls, hopefully talk some more tomorrow. :) x


----------



## sun

Kerri - Thanks! xx And great news about the food! With Bun weeks 7-10 were the worst!

Andi - Hope you're OK! Definitely take a break if you need one - TTC is stressful and some time away can really help. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well think af maybe on her way temps down 36.7 today so waiting x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well ive managed a sandwich for lunch and went back for another woooo lets hope it keeps up, 1st time in over a month now that ive actually eaten and enjoyed it and gone back for more! 

oh cherie hope ur feeling better soon

andi- a break is prob the best thing ....clear your head a little, but make sure u keep in touch with us here!*


----------



## Stef

:hi:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* stef *


----------



## Stef

Hi Kerri https://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/family/pregnant-smiley.gif


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* cute little preggo woman! haha*


----------



## Stef

Lol. It will be you in a few weeks time. Not that your not at the moment but i mean when you get a bump lol

xx


----------



## caz & bob

well girls the witch got me me and the oh had sex most off stared her off on a good note i start my 100mg clomid tomorrow woopp yayyyyy x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Afternoon girls! :)

How are we all today? x


----------



## caleblake

hey andi nice to see you back :hi:

Caz sorry the :witch: got you

Stef love the preggo lady :rofl:

Hey Vicki, Kerri, Cherie, Sarah and everyone else :hi: xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey y'all


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls start my clomid today woopp hope i get my bfp and join you lot x x x


----------



## caleblake

good luck hope the clomid works right away :thumbup:

Hey Cherie (and bump) :hi: xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

hey nat (and bigger bump)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*afternoon ladies, Hope your all well

Its really sunny here today https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/animated/anim_16.gif

Today ive been into town and even pigged out on a mcdonalds ...whoops! Back home now and planning on having a nice chilled out evening doing absolutley nothing! 

whats everyone else been upto today and what are this evenings plans??*


----------



## MrsLQ

Plans for tonight, working till about 3am, the working again tomorrow morning at 9, have to travel to somewhere else, no rest for the wicked eh! So tired, just wanna sleep. Hopefully find out when my next off is today, have a feeling it's Wednesday or later. Weather is ok here.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*booo to working so much cherie .... but i suppose it brings the pennies in 

whens your 12week scan date have you got that yet hun?*


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

Kerri - good news about having a mcdonalds, hopefully means that you're stomach is a bit more settled now

Cherie - wow I bet you will be exhausted by Weds

Caz - sorry the witch got you, I hope the clomid works for you this cycle

Hope everyone else is ok :thumbup:

I went to see my best friend today to have a catch up and this evening I have no plans apart from chilling out :thumbup: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey vicky!  

yer i am pretty hungry now too  ....just undecided of what to have for tea 
i think its strange that its 7.30 and its still daylight..... bloody clocks! why cant they just stay as they were!! lol*


----------



## Sambles

Lol Kerri I know what you mean about the clocks, it messes everything up. You need to eat something really fatty so that you start to put on the half stone that you've lost!!

How's Steven doing now?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hah well weve just ordered a little chinese picnic....were having
boiled rice
chips
spring rolls
crispy wantons
and curry sauce & sweet & sour sauce 

aha fattness! lol

hes doing good, has good days and not so good days ...... some days he wakes up and hes fine others he has a sore neck and has to take his painkillers etc 

hows your OH's back since the op*


----------



## Sambles

Lol Kerri I knew you would have chinese :haha: I just had a feeling!!

Glad Steven is doing well. My OH's back is ok but he is still feeling dizzy and can't focus. He had a blood test on Monday and the doctors phoned on Fri saying they want to see him because his glucose level is abnormal so he has got an appointment tomorrow afternoon xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh i hope he gets sorted quick, bless him... its horrible isnt it when they are in and out of doctors and hospitals etc  

hahaha really why did u have a feeling lol, i mean its not like i eat chinese often HAHA* https://www.pic4ever.com/images/4chsmu1.gif


----------



## Sambles

:haha: ha ha I know you're definitely feeling better now you're eating chinese!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ooh i am enjoying every minute of it too mmmmmmm!!*


----------



## sjbno1

Evening girls :wave:

we'll the witch appeared today :( ah well i've told Sam i'm going to buy some cheapie ovu sticks from ebay :) can anyone recommend a seller :) i'm actually thinking about just charting for a couple of months with the cheapie sticks and doing a bit of BD and see how it goes :wacko: nothing serious iykwim

Kerri - fab news about eating again :happydance: you enjoy :happydance:

Vicki - goodluck with your OHs glucose appointment :hugs:

Andi - I know what you mean about taking a break - i've been stepping back too as i know that i can become over obsessed with things :hugs: i just pop in from time to time :)

Stef - hows you hun? have you been shopping for some lovely pink bits?

Cherie - hope you get some days off soon :hugs: i guess it means lots of pennies for your new house :D 

Sun - good luck for this week with your blood results :hugs:


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - sorry the witch got you :hugs: I buy my OPKs from ebay, the seller is called 'fertilityplan' xx


----------



## sjbno1

thanks hun - i'm gonna go and have a seach :D


----------



## sjbno1

oh guess what vicki - i'm watching some from them :D will buy those then :D gonna get some EPO too LOL just incase :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha vicky that seller is the one i bought my hpt's from too , good seller and really fast postage *


----------



## Sambles

Lol they are very popular!!! I've been buying from them since TTC Sam and always found them brilliant :thumbup:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well chinese went down a treat, im 100% full and all i ate was my chips and curry sauce and 1 wanton haha, the poor rice sat in the bowl untouched hahaha! whoops its nice to feel full up tho.

there is bugger all on tv tonite *


----------



## caz & bob

aw sarah sorry she got you to hun i get my opk off babymad on ebay x x x


----------



## sjbno1

thanks Caz :hugs: sorry she got you too :( 

right bought 30ovu sticks and 10 preggola sticks LOL let POAS gate commense LOL 

Kerri - mmmmmmmm spring rolls are my fav thing! i love them so much :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha sarah that should feed a poas addiction! 


oh noooo yuk i hate spring rolls urgh , they were for steven he loves them, to me it looks like white worms in pastry blurgh!* https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/sick/sick0021.gif


----------



## Sambles

Mmmmm spring rolls are my faves as well. I usually order 2 lots lol!! And sometimes I buy them from Asda and just have a whole plate for my dinner. Yummy!! xx


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *haha sarah that should feed a poas addiction!
> 
> 
> oh noooo yuk i hate spring rolls urgh , they were for steven he loves them, to me it looks like white worms in pastry blurgh!* https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/sick/sick0021.gif

Lol worms in pastry :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha you pair of spring roll addicts! yuk yuk yuk! 

haha yeh them horrible white/clear beansprout efforts that they have in them...noo nooo noooo couldnt eat that!! haha*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha ha Kerri I've never known someone to hate spring rolls so much. Just talking about them makes me really want some :growlmad:


----------



## caleblake

sorry the :witch: got you Sarah

Hope everyone else is well

evening all just watching DOI final. Think I want Laura to win

Had a days without Caleb which was a bit weird, had a lovely bath, lunch all to myself and hot :haha: and a nice afternoon nap. So glad to have him back. 3 days till my scan Im getting nervous now


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha hold ur arms out al throw one to u via cyber waves weve got 1 left over its a big fat one too haha!! 

ooh cant wait to see some pics from ur scan natalie *


----------



## Sambles

I want Laura to win as well Nat :thumbup:

How exciting about your scan, can't wait to see the pics xx


----------



## caleblake

not long till your scan either now is it the 8th?


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *haha hold ur arms out al throw one to u via cyber waves weve got 1 left over its a big fat one too haha!!
> 
> *

I've caught it!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*8th yeh  week on friday!  im excited ....also nervous too x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

> I've caught it!!

*hahaha good catch!!  ...... enjoy and think of the worms haha!*


----------



## caleblake

Kerri you have put me off spring rolls for life :rofl:

Thats not long, it is scary Im sure everything will be fine :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

oh i love mini spring rolls - my fav things in the world! omg vicki we can go to BW and go to the noodle place and eat spring rolls :D we can feed our addiction together :D are you working next Saturday? 

gash - thanks hun - wow cant believe your scan is so close by! have you decided if your team yellow still?

btw girls sorry i havent been to your houses i've been spending such little time off here that i havent had chance - i'll visit them this week :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

yeah team yellow all the way hunny, Im looking forward to the surprise, had a little wobble a few weeks ago but back to stiicking to my guns now. xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha sorry nat lol, tho tbh theyre gross anyway so u wont be missing much by not eating them again haha! 
sorry tho if everytime any of u go to eat spring rolls now u think of worms haha!! 
hehehe!!  *


----------



## sjbno1

dont worry kerri i love them far to much to think of worms LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ahh thats ok then sarah  

ooo natalie u must be very patient, but ur right the suprise at the end will be sooo lovely x*


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> oh i love mini spring rolls - my fav things in the world! omg vicki we can go to BW and go to the noodle place and eat spring rolls :D we can feed our addiction together :D are you working next Saturday?

I work every Saturday :growlmad: Although I'm off on the 9th but I'm going to see Kylie at the O2. But we will definitely have to go there soon :thumbup: And we can send Kerri a picture of all the spring rolls :haha: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahahahahahaha!! love it  i will look forward to seeing my wormy little friends on your plates  hehe!!*


----------



## sjbno1

oh thats poop about saturdays lol i just remembered i have aload of days off coming up :D you'll have to let me know what days you work :D

Kerri - what a lovely piccie we could send you :rofl:


----------



## caleblake

ah vicki enjoy Kylie that will be fab

Kerri lets hope I have the patience when it actually comes to my 20 week scan, my willpower is not the best but I really want the surprise xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*did u find out with caleb, i know uve said before and i cant remember x*


----------



## sjbno1

i'm crap now i know i can find out at 12weeks at a private scan i know i'll fail miserably at being on team yellow LOL


----------



## caleblake

yes I did but I wanted to know from the start and went for a gender scan at 16 weeks with him. This time I want to experince the "its a ............" thing after pip is here.

Did you find out with Tyler? xxx


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - when I'm in on Tues I will find out what my shifts are for the next few weeks so we can arrange to meet

Nat - I've seen Kylie 3 times already and she is fab so I'm really looking forward to it

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer we found out with Tyler, i always said if i got pregnant again with number 2 i would wait for a suprise, but now its come too it i cant, we will be finding out this time hopefully at a gender scan if we can x Too impatient, plus i really cant wait to buy colours/ little outfits etc for boy/girl x 

But i still think the whole suprise at the birth would be an amazing feeling too*


----------



## sjbno1

i love the idea of a surprise but i also like the idea of having 3 so maybe another time i'd wait lol 

vicki - sounds good :D


----------



## caleblake

Sarah where can you find out at 12 weeks thats sooooooooooooo early.

Kerri I still have time to change my mind, can see me having a wobble one day when Davids at work and driving myself to babybond :rofl:

3 times vicki wow she must be good, I imagine it would be some show xxx


----------



## sjbno1

theres a scanning bloke here who does private scans :D hes suppose to be one of the best sonographers in the UK :) and has been doing it for 30yrs and not got it wrong once :D hes told my friend Jo twice and my friend Emma twice and been correct :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i think i would be too scared to trust a 12 week sexing scan but im a total worrier so thats just me lol


hahahaha bless you natalie, i hope u manage to keep up the willpower not to find out so u get your lovely suprise  *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh just read ur post sarah...... well tbh thats damn good gender scanning...not getting it wrong once :O ..... i suppose i maybe would trust that then, will u be going to him when u get preg with #2*


----------



## sjbno1

he shows all the bits and pieces on a flat screen on the wall! my friend was saying its amazing :D and so much clearer than the NHS scanners :D haha you can guarentee that it would be me that it could be wrong on lol


----------



## caleblake

I went to babybond at 16 weeks and there was no doubt Caleb was a boy they showed me everything on a flat screen on the wall too. There was no mistaking he was a boy

This is his 16 week toilet shot 

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/babymiller1.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*toilet shoot hahahaha 

yep theres not doubting he was going to be born a boy with that piccy x*


----------



## sjbno1

lol Nat there is no denying that LOL


----------



## caleblake

yeah I know Kerri, the sex was a xmas pressie for David I went for the scan on xmas eve and wrapped up this picture along with an "its a boy" teddy and got him to open it on xmas morning. he was over the moon and was walking about showing the picture saying "thats my boy" :haha: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

awww thats a lovely idea hun :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahaha!!! cute idea for a gift bet he loved it, do either of you have any preference to what you want this time around x*


----------



## caleblake

well I thought I really wanted a girl this time. We did a bit of swaying like changing our diet, taking supplements and stopping bd before ovulation (although pretty sure we never managed the last one :rofl:) However, now Im pregnant I think I really want another boy. I just keeping thinking how lovely it will be for Caleb to have a brother. I only ant 2 so a boy would be better in a lot of ways but I would still like the whole mother daughter relationship. So I guess I will be happy either way, how about you? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Either for me would be over the moon either way, a boy would be easier for us as we only have a 2bedroomed house and tyler's room is a typical boys bedroom, blue walls, car carpet etc so if we have a little girl she best be a tomboy haha! But the whole idea of having one of each would be nice too so im happy either way aslong as baby is healthy *


----------



## caleblake

tough isnt it. We have a 3 bedroom so we are lucky as either way they will have there own rooms but If its 2 boys I will make them share till they are older and have the other room a playroom. xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer thats lucky, we have a third bedroom but its a loft room and its only pull down ladders to get up there so its not really practical for us to get up or down or we would have our room up there, there is a bed up there but we mainly use that room for storage*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well lovelies im shattered so im off to bed to possibly read altho i will prob end up just fallin asleep so nanite all, speak tomorrow xx*


----------



## caleblake

Im off to bed too night night mrs xxx


----------



## Stef

Morning. 

Hope every ones ok. Can tell Kerris back! Just had to read several pages mostly about chinese & worms in pastry :haha: 

Nat how exciting your scan is so close can't wait to see the pics. 

Sarah & caz sorry the witch caught up with you both. Not really bought much Sarah partly cos I'm so worried I'm going to get another opinion on the 11th at my anomaly scan and partly because I'm waiting for Nexts Autumn range to come out with me being due late august. Bought an outfit in upto 1 month so going to get some more upton1 month stuff. I did buy M&P starlight swing and lotty ladybird The other day. 

Vicky hopes all goes well with your OH appointment today. 

OBEM tonight. Yay!!! 

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey girls, i hope everyones having a good day :hi:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHA!! stef u cheeky moo https://www.pic4ever.com/images/4869.gif i dont talk alot  

Well its a nice day again today , Tyler was meant to be at nursery today but hes STILL got a leaky bottom bless him it will be a week tomorrow, hes drinking and eating and playing fine, its just hes still got runny poop so phoned the doctors and theyre ringing back as a telephone appointment to see if they have any suggestions for me. 

hows everyone else today??*


----------



## caleblake

morning andi & stef :hi:

hope your both well. Im not buying anything this time either stef until pip is here I have my car seat and my phil & teds and thats it. I will get a few unisex outfits but just do a big shop after I get out of hospital xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my 1st pills went well i didn't have any side affect at all carnt remember if i did last time on my 1st pill took mine at 6.30 pm weather is nice now going to put my washing out and prepare tea were having chicken stir fry carnt wait x x x


----------



## caleblake

Kerri you musty have posted at the same time as me this morning :hi:
what did the docs say?

Caz thats great news about the clomid hope it continues to go well xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*They said i was to take a sample down there this afternoon but he never did anymore poos today so i couldnt, so gonna see if i can get some tomorrow.....yuk! lol They said if diarrhoea lasts for more than a week they usually take a sample to make sure they dont need antibiotics to treat the bug :/ so hopefully i will be able to get a sample tomorrow x
.... lovely job thats going to be! 

Im seriously considering a really lovely warm soapy bubble bath right about now!* https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bathtime.gif


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - poor Tyler, hope he gets better soon

Caz - glad you didn't get any side effects from the clomid

Stef - How's your SPD now? Are you back at work?

Well ladies I'm so happy because I lost 3 lbs last week so altogether I'v lost 10 lbs now :happydance: So pleased with myself :smug: x


----------



## caleblake

kerri thats a shame poor wee guy, dont envy that job though.

Vicki well done on the weight loss xxx


----------



## Stef

Hey. 

Vicky I'm back on Thursday. It was really mean to me yesterday evening but hey ho. Not much I can do. Going to call the physio department at my local hospital tomorrow and see what they say. 

The weight loss is fantastic. Almost a stone!!! Excellent. Can I have some of your motivation please. :haha: 

Soooo tired tonight but trying to stay away for obem. 

Kerri - :/ hope he is much better soon. 

Xx


----------



## Stef

Double post. Grrr!


----------



## Sambles

I'm having major problems on here again tonight, it's very slow!

When are you planning on finishing work Stef? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*thanks everyone x

vicky- https://www.pic4ever.com/images/19.gif well done on the weight loss!! i bet your really chuffed https://www.pic4ever.com/images/19.gif*


----------



## Stef

21st August will be my official mat leave date unless I have to bring it slightly earlier if having another c-section. I have booked most Of august as holiday but there were a few days I couldn't have so have some days I have to work. So I guess roughly I've another 4 months left at work.

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> I'm having major problems on here again tonight, it's very slow!

*agree its soooooooo slow for me too!! *


----------



## Sambles

How you feeling now about having another c section or trying for a VBAC? xx


----------



## Stef

I'm on my pie phone but tells me it's not posted when it clearly has.


----------



## Stef

I'm not sure. Really confused about it. Hoping it will all be clearer in my head after seeing consultant again at 20 week scan. 

Xx


----------



## caleblake

its slow for me too xxx


----------



## caleblake

Stef I will find out on tuesday at my consultants appointment but Im pretty sure I will have another section too xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oooo triplets tonight on obem...... bloody hell imagine being told your having 3!!!! haha madness*


----------



## caleblake

awh Im crying at obem xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh wow those teeeny little triplets were adorable, im crying too natalie haha, they were sooooooo small , i really hope all 3 are ok x*


----------



## sjbno1

phew finally got on here - bnb has been crap tonight - crashing and being so slow and saying i havent posted when I have and then saying I have and not posting :wacko:

kerri - hope Tyler is hopefully over his bug now :hugs:

Vicki - well done on the weightloss thats fantastic! you have so much motiviation :D i am a crap dietter - weigh in tomorrow :wacko: we shall see not holding my breath LOL

Stef and Nat :wave:


----------



## caleblake

evening sarah :hi:

hormones dont help Kerri I was crying all the way through that xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*that was a very sad episode, but glad everything was ok in the end.....cant get over how teeny those little triplets were ....i couldnt imagine the feeling of having your baby taken away to scbu and not gettin them home for months   ... i hope something we never hafto go through x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Anyway im off to bed now as bnb is slightly annoyingly slow tonite and im gonna end up gettin mad at the laptop haha 

nanite girls xx *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well hate swallowing the tablets me the 2nd one melted in my mouth when i was trying to swallow it haha af had gone so we will be having sex tonight wooppp x x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hope all you lovely ladies have had a good day

I didn't go to sleep til 3.15 this morning because Sam had a terrible night so I'm sooo tired and been in a bad mood all day lol. I'm hoping tonight will be a lot better x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh nooo, poor sam what was wrong with him? 
Really hope you get some sleep tonite theres nothing worse than being up all night then looking after them the next day when ur shattered xx *


----------



## Sambles

I think it's his canines coming through. He has been off his food for about 5 days, got a runny nose and just very restless so I'm sure it's teething. I've given him calpol tonight so I hope he will sleep better.

How's Tyler doing today? Is he any better? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well hes not been to the toilet since yesterday morning so i guess its not runny anymore lol, but ive also not managed to get a sample either.....so gonna wait n see how it is next time he goes its its "loose" lol i will grab a sample, if its not then al phone the docs n tell them whats happend. 

Aww bless him hope it passes soon for him, teethings not very nice, Tyler got through it quite well tho luckily x*


----------



## Sambles

I love the way you put you will 'grab' a sample lol!!!


----------



## bbblues

Hey all, had a crazy weekend and the baby was sick and had to bring her to Dr. on sunday. So i have been pulling some all nighters lol. Thankfully she is back to herself today.....I have one more week to go until i find out if its a +, and its going to be the longest week! Just have to keep busy and not think about it HA, I really hope I am, I really dont want a 3rd round of clomid ughh.....I am from bellmore, its not too far far from your friends


----------



## Sambles

bbblues - sorry to hear your little girl wasn't well, it's horrible when they're poorly :hugs: I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle xx


----------



## bbblues

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahah lol well i wont actually "grab" the sample hahahahah!! .... Yuk hehe x

bbblues glad ur lil one is better and fingers crossed for a 

going to watch a film now ladies so chat tomorrow x

loves *


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls,

Vicki - hope Sams teeth come through quickly hun :hugs: izzie is grumpy at the mo and restless so i think her teeth are playing up to :( 

Caz - good luck for this month hun :) 

bblues - awww glad your LO is better :) Our friend owns a fish restaurant on bayshore :) called Fat Fish Bar and bistro :) yummy food :) i miss it so much :( hope you get your :bfp: this month :D

kerri - hope this means Tyler is over his bug :hugs:

nothing to report here i went to BW today shopping but didnt manage to get much for me - infact nothing lol i really need some new t-shirts :) all mine keep getting holes in them :shrug: and no idea why!!! grrrr

hows everyones day been? i have crappy work tomorrow :( booo


----------



## caleblake

vicki hope sams teeth come through soon Im having teeth issues too, its not fun.

Just on quickly tonight as off for a long bath, 11 hours till my scan :thumbup: xxx


----------



## bbblues

I will have to check that out, sound good 

And yes the wee one is well, my house is back to tornado alley lol thanks all


----------



## sun

Another one here with teeth issues! Bun is getting 2 bottom teeth (now he has 4) and his first 2 upper molars. He is not a happy guy! :(
He doesn't have many teeth for his age though I don't think - he got 6 at once when he was almost a year, then nothing until these 4 started up about a week ago. Poor guy gets them all at once and doesn't know what to do with himself! xx

Have been away from this thread for too long! Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

We're doing ok - my HCG levels are going up! :D The FS is way more optimistic about this being a viable pregnancy than my doc was, so he has taken over the testing. Hopefully I will get a scan next week or so to check that everything is good - and FX'd that there's no more bleeding! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*eeek sun im loving this how exciting .... still in pretzel position for you keep up the PMA! *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy today painting my nieces house they have just got been the gym to when i ovulat i am not going the gym for 2 weeks because i want to try had this month for my bfp x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

Sun- it's sounding good for you!!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## bbblues

Is anyone on clomid? and if you have/had been nauseous? i have been so nauseous the last 3 days but i think its too early to think its a pregnancy symptom. I have another week to go until I find out?? I am currently on my second round of clomid and i took 100 mg this month


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies just jumped on quickly to update my journal as Im about to eat but all went well today, full story on my journal and I will update later xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*glad all went well, im heading over to your journal now *


----------



## MrsLQ

Got my scan date 28.04 at 9.20, wooohooo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cherie:- Woooo yay for the scan date hun https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/jumping/jumping0032.gif

natalie- your pics are adorable  


Ive updated a new bump pic in my journal as i have deffo noticed a small difference this week in my bump department, its still teeny weeny but its a noticable change for me and even my OH commented that he thought it had grown slightly so feel free to check it out x*


----------



## Stef

Hiiiii!!

Extremely tired. eugh. uncomfortably full on Chinese couldnt be bothered to cook after college. 

Work tomorrow boohoo

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh nooooo back to work.........gutted *


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone,

I've now had 3 nights in a row where Sam has been up from 12 -3 am so I've had lots of :coffee: to help me get through today. Not been up to much, apart from working but I'm off tomorrow and I want to get a few bits done round the house.

How have you all been? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey vicky :wave: 

hope sam settles soon for u  .....u must be shattered, on ur day off tomorrow get your jobs done then get some well deserved rest!! *


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Kerri, my eyes are hurting where I'm so tired so I really hope he has a better night.

Have you had a good day?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer i hope he does too bless you x 

Im ok, not done much today really ...got a lie in which was nice, then got up, had lunch and tidied up then steven's friend came round for a while n thats pretty much about it today. 

The weather was crappy thismorning and only started to brighten up at bout 4.15, Oh i did apply for radio 1's big weekend tickets as its in carlisle this year......altho the chances of gettin tickets are like zero as theres over 480,000 people applying and only 10,000 tickets!! lol *


----------



## Sambles

Ooh Kerri I went to Radio 1's Big Weekend 2 years ago when it was in Maidstone. I was really lucky to get tickets but it was such a great day out. Fingers crossed tnhat you get picked xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*was it good, well when i 1st heard about it i thought it was gonna be in like june or july so i wasnt going to bother as i would be pretty far gone then but its only in about 5/6 weeks time so its not too bad x Doubt i will get picked tho but worth a try x ive applied for the saturday line up which is 
Foo Fighters
Black Eyed Peas
Tinie Tempah
Plan B
Nicole Scherzinger
Chase & Status
Ellie Goulding
Jessie J

sundays line up has lady gaga which is pretty cool and also yummy olly murs but i love tinie tempah and jessie j and black eyed peas and Steven likes foo fighters and plan b and chase & status so chose saturday...... if we dont get picked then gonna drive to carlisle anyway as am sure u will be able to hear it from close to the airfield haha*


----------



## Sambles

Wow Kerri the line up is amazing this year. It wasn't half as good when I went although Madonna was there which was fab. It was such a fun day out though and I would definitely go again if I got the chance x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*the line up is fab both days wish i could go both 
sundays line up is:
Lady Gaga
My Chemical Romance
Bruno Mars
The Script
Taio Cruz
Katy B
Professor Green
Olly Murs
The Wombats

lady gaga would be amazin to see i like her but sat is better i think .

im not keeping my hopes up tho cuz u gotta be well lucky to get picked from the amount of people applying lol , its a popular one something like 2000 people a minute are applying haha!!*


----------



## Sambles

When I went we got priority tickets because we lived within 20 miles of the venue. I don't know if it still works like that xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh it still works like that hun, so im hoping we stand a better chance as its people around carlisle and close to that well were in the close group they said so  *


----------



## Sambles

I really hope you get tickets, it will be a great day out for you and Steven.

I know this is really O/T but my bum really hurts tonight! I did some toning exercises yesterday and I'm really feeling it today. But no pain no gain I suppose x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha i actually wondered what u were gonna say uve been doing..... haha oooo well just think of the calories burnt to help make that sore bum haha!! *


----------



## Sambles

Lol Kerri no I'm not into anything like that :haha: Each to their own but it's not for me! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha nor me, deffo 100% something i would NEVER ever in a million years try haha!! 
I have a friend who talks about her experiences 24/7 ....erghh makes me cringe lol!*


----------



## Callalin

Good Afternoon ladies. I said I would stop by and let you all know how I was doing, and as promised, here I am.

Things have been a little complicated since I last posted. DH and I have gone back and forth on if we really wanted a second or not due to the phobia I have. But I think we're back on board with we really do want another.

We haven't been actively trying and we will probably start up again in May or June, but this time, I'm not charting, I'm not looking at my fertility calendar and not using OPK's. Just taking it stress free at first. :)

Miss chatting with you guys. I'm sure as the time approaches, I'll be on here more. I did some reading up and glad to see that everyone is doing well!

TTYL!


----------



## Sambles

The only time I 'tried' it was when an ex accidentally got the wrong hole :rofl:

I turned round and hit him :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey hun .....really glad ur back on board after your break .... and i hope you get your bfp soon  
its nice to hear from u.... glad ur ok and hopefully speak again soon x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> The only time I 'tried' it was when an ex accidentally got the wrong hole :rofl:
> 
> I turned round and hit him :haha:

*LMAO Brilliant!!! hahaha this made me laugh out loud hahahahaha!!  ... deffo would of punched him too haha!!*


----------



## Sambles

Hi Callalin,

It's great to hear from you, hope you are doing well. I think taking the relaxed approach is a good way to go so that you don't put pressure on yourselves xx


----------



## Sambles

Lol I never let him live it down but that was my first and definitely my last experience of the bum-loving :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm took my last clomid at 6.30 woopp let the sex begin haha x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bum loving haha!! brill.... My OH always used to go on about it and once he tried to but luckily i realised where he was headed so i managed to stop before it happend haha noooo and i dont think i could even if i wanted to now (which i dont) ...as i still have dreaded erm p*les haha! the subject everyone hates ....from having tyler x*


----------



## Sambles

Oh no piles that's something I'm not looking forward to if I get pg again. Luckily I haven't had any problems with them since having Sam x


----------



## Sambles

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm took my last clomid at 6.30 woopp let the sex begin haha x x x

Good luck Caz. I really hope the clomid works this cycle xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh i got them around 20 weeks with tyler and they never went away  .... about a year ago i went to hospital to get them banded and never in my life have i experienced pain like that ....omg even childbirth wasnt that bad.....and it never worked so i still have them and went through that for nothing  *


----------



## Sambles

Kerri that sounds awful :hugs: So is there nothing else they can do for them?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*short of having them banded again or lasered off ......nope  i will never have the banding again.....i went in feeling fine, came out with broken fingernails from grabbing the bed in pain, a bleeding arm from my other nails gripping my arm and a extremley painful bottom haha! ....could hardly walk they offered no pain relief at all ........i would want to be knocked out if i ever went for that again!*


----------



## Sambles

OMG that has made my eyes water just thinking about it. I can't believe what we have to go through to have children! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno haha its a good job their worth it!! *


----------



## Sambles

That's so true Kerri. I've just noticed your ticker, I can't believe you'll be in 
2nd tri in a few weeks, that's just crazy xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno eeek! my scan is a week tomorrow......its gone pretty fast  *


----------



## sun

OMG Ouch!! My eyes are watering from that story!! 
I'm sure I'll get them again this time :( At least I know what kind of treatment to avoid!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yes i wouldnt recommend it to anyone!! lol i told my midwife i had been for them banded and she said she has had loads of women come to her saying it was horrific and that it never worked either *


----------



## Sambles

Wow that has come round so quick. I can't wait to see your scan pics xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno yer suprisingly quick ....i cant wait hope i get some good photos of this little one *


----------



## Sambles

I think it's way past my bedtime now especially if Sam is going to be awake in a couple of hours so I'm going to toodle off.

Night night xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite hunny hope u get a good nights sleep x*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls waiting to go the gym happy Friday woopp and the kids break up today for 2 weeks x x x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone :flower:

Sorry I havent been round much I have found things very difficult after getting my long awaited BFP and then lost beany a couple of weeks later. I also wasnt on much after bfp due to training for my new job and didnt wanna just came back and make it look like I was using you all as you have all been so lovely to me :) Kerri made me realise that was silly hehe.... :thumbup: thanks Kerri so hope its ok to come back. I may not be on too much tho as still training every night for another week boo xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*shona: welcome back hunni  dont feel like you cant come back to us....you know what us lot are like...welcome you back anytime and good luck with gettin that bfp x

caz - oo i didnt realise it was half term already!! 

Well ladies 1 week today till my scan  

Hope everyone else is well *


----------



## caz & bob

it is hun we carnt keep track can we the month are flying buy xx xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno!!! So this will be easter half term then yeh.....haha good job you said or i would of been walking down to the nursery on monday and standing outside for ages like a loner haha!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive just checked Tylers nursery term dates and he doesnt split up till the 12th x*


----------



## Stef

wantingagirl said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> Sorry I havent been round much I have found things very difficult after getting my long awaited BFP and then lost beany a couple of weeks later. I also wasnt on much after bfp due to training for my new job and didnt wanna just came back and make it look like I was using you all as you have all been so lovely to me :) Kerri made me realise that was silly hehe.... :thumbup: thanks Kerri so hope its ok to come back. I may not be on too much tho as still training every night for another week boo xxx

Awww of course we wouldnt think that. Nice to see you back. 

Hope everything goes well with the training for your new job, what is it your doing?

xx


----------



## Stef

Olivias nursery dont split up, they just dont open some days, which is fine, because its the days she dosent go in so it dosent affect me :) 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Kerri & Stef

Its silly really I knew you werent like that but in my own head I felt like I wasnt being a very good friend lol..... 

:) I got a job for Tesco Bank Car Insurance and have been training every evening for the last 5 weeks its so hard so one more week to go! Im just going to do 16 hours once the training stops. 

I have just finished my AF first one since miscarriage I was a bit gutted as hoped I would catch straight away xxx


----------



## Stef

Gosh 6 weeks training thats a lot. Hope you enjoy your new job. :flower:

Good luck for this cycle. xx


----------



## caz & bob

mummy2tyler your luck then hun when is Easter is it not next weekend weekend after i haven't a clue haha x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no idea haha it confuses me , easter eggs have been in the shops for bloomin ages now so i dont have any idea when easter actually is haha how bad is that*


----------



## Stef

23rd or somin like that is easter sunday

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ahhh, ooh mothers day on sunday   *


----------



## Stef

I got the M&S mothers day dine in for 4 :happydance: yum yum, but ive also an assignment to do :(

xx


----------



## caz & bob

thanx stef haha didnt have a clue when it was ha xx


----------



## caleblake

hey shona :hi: nice to see you back :hugs:

Anyone got any exciting plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## Sambles

Hey everyone,

Shona -glad to see you back but hope you're not here for too long :hugs:

Nat - :hi: I've got an exciting day on Sunday. I'm going to see the Wizard of Oz up in London with some friends and I can't wait :happydance:

xx


----------



## Stef

No exciting plans for me. back to work tomorrow and hopefully ill last more than 30 mins before being sent home by my manager

xx


----------



## Sambles

I'm working tomorrow as well Stef. I hate working Saturdays because most other people I know are off :growlmad: xx


----------



## Stef

Yes me too, hate it, cant even plan to do anything or go anywhere as getting a saturday off in my department is almost a no go. You have more chance of sucessfully growing a money tree. Really does my head in. 

Oh and my team is the only team on the department that dosent get to work every other saturday, how unfair is that. 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning ladies how are we all today 

Its nice and sunny here today at last!! as its been raining for the past few days 
Well i can officially say that i have officially got a craving....."Crunching Ice Cubes"...its soooo soothing haha! Strange but i have been sitting with glasses of ice cubes just crunching, crunching, crunching lol very odd......also i got the urge the other day to lick the bath sponge (i didnt actually do it) just got a strange urge to put it in my mouth  haha!

Well today i am going to be spending the afternoon planting some seeds with Tyler ....were hopefully going to be growing "Broccoli", "Tomatos" & "Courgette"  

Whats everyone else upto today x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had a drink last night feel really ruff today not drinking tonight i keep eating crap haha ha ha the bath sponge haha x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol strange isnt it haha!! .....Hope it doesnt pop up again or people are gonna think im strange walking around slyley sucking on bath sponge!*


----------



## Stef

Your strange with out the sponge! X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cheeky mare......your right tho but thats why were friends  as youve finally met someone nearly as strange as you!!*


----------



## caz & bob

hahaha x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Happy mothers day to all you lovely mummies xx*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a relaxing day happy mothers day all you mums well woke up to and bunch of flowers chocolates and perfume off my gawjus son x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

happy mothers day all x


----------



## Stef

https://c.universalscraps.com/files/en/mothers.day.smileys/mothers_day_smiley_023.gif


----------



## caz & bob

well girls done a opk today got a line but not that dark yet x x x


----------



## sun

:hugs::hugs:*Happy Mothers Day Ladies!!!*:hugs::hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well girlies what have you all been doing for your mothers day, Well steven enjoyed his mothers day lie in haha hmmm not sure thats how its meant to be but never mind lol, then we went to my mums to take her , her presents then we went for a lil drive and now weve just got home after a lovely pub tea out  *


----------



## sun

It's not mothers day here until May9, but I happen to be going to my mothers place for a BBQ! It will be the first BBQ of the season now that it's finally getting a bit warmer (not nearly warm enough though!)

Lucky that your DH got a lie-in for Mothers Day!! :haha: Sounds like you had a great day though!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer we had a lovely day, Now Tyler is about to go to bed as hes got himself into an overtired sappy arsed mood so nanite for him! lol 

Oo sun a BBQ Sounds lovely mmmmm!*


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi:

not been on much this weekend so hope your all well :hugs: Hope you all had a lovely mothers day, it was my first one and was a great day. I got a lovely lie in, breakfast in bed, 2 cards and the adele album. Then we went to DH grans for a family dinner it was great.

Thats me (well pip) officially a lemon and im into second trimester now :yipee:

Hugs to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## bbblues

Happy Mother's Day to all of you across the pond. Our is not until May. 

Well I started spotting yesterday so i guess i will be starting my 3rd round of clomid in a few days. If 3rd round is a bust then i go to a specialist, really nervous about that :-/


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I've not been on for a couple of days. Hope everyone had a great weekend :thumbup: 

I went to see the Wizard of Oz yesterday which was brilliant and then was up again in London today with my best friend and her daughter. 

xx


----------



## sun

Hello!! Hope you had a great weekend too!! :hugs: And a happy mothers day! xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi Ladies just thought I would pop in and say hi


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hello ladies how is everyone today x

I'm still lying in bed haha been super tired for the past 2days so OH let me have a lie in xx

Yesterday i have been peeing like a racehorse lol sorry tmi but it's unreal and i felt just very pregnant yesterday, my tummy felt bloated n bump like etc 

Vicky- the wizard of oz... Bet that was fab!! Glad u enjoyed it x
Sun: hello I'm still excited for u 
Cherie- hello how you feeling and happy 9weeks, wow that's going fast!!

Hello to everyone else *


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well got to take my mums dog the vet today why she gets checked before her op for her not have puppies hers a pic of her she lovely x x x
 



Attached Files:







Picture 550.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzzlala79

i'm new here but i'm going nuts!!! we've been ttc #2 for 15mths...not even a late pd in all that time. i've done charting, temp, humping like rabbits and nothing is working. my 1st was completely by luck (sorry to say, to a different man), but nothing prepared me for this. i'm 31yrs old and i think my ovaries already hate me. i could use some helpful hints asap.


----------



## caz & bob

have you used preseed are you takeing Folic acid or vitamins and minerals x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hey ladies,

I can't believe how quiet everyone has been these last few days. I hope it means that you've all been busy having a good time.

Nothing to report here. I'm cd 15 today and just wondering when I will ov. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*heyy im here vicky haha as always lol, went out for my tea tonite altho ive left the pub and not paid haha good job its my local haha i will fetch the money up there tomorrow lol 

hope your all well*


----------



## caleblake

hope everyones well, not been on much the past few days as been so busy. Been organising Calebs 1st birthday and having a big clearout and sell off of loads of stuff we have lying about. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym and is now chilling x x x


----------



## sun

Hi Everyone! :wave: 
I'm actually on at a reasonable hour! :haha: So maybe there's a few others on here lol...
Just getting Buns breakfast ready and we're planning to go to the baby shop and buy some wool covers! They just got a shipment in! xx


----------



## caleblake

awh sun think ive missed you now, hope you have a good day xxx


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I've spent today helping my best friend decorate and move furniture so I'm aching so much now.

How have you all been? xx


----------



## Stef

Hi all. 

I havent been on much, feeling pretty lousy and tired and ive been reminded this week how much i hate my job, oh the joy

hope every one else is well its been v quiet on here

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Evening girls :wave: 

Sorry I havent been on in ages! its been crazy busy here and my workload has increased ten fold which means i dont have a chance to check bnb at work now :( and in the evenings i cant be bothered to turn the computer on :blush: lazy ass that i am! 

How is everyone? i've been sat here giggling about your chats LOL bum loving is by far the funniest thing i read :rofl: and for the record - no way! :haha:

Kerri - cant believe your nearly 12weeks! that has actually flown by!!! my friend craved ice cubes! not sure about sponges :haha:

Stef - eek cant believe your 20 weeks -half way already! eek

Sun - how is things with you? have you had more bloods done :hugs:

Vicki - looking forward to tomorrow :D will catch up then :D

Caz - good luck with the clomid 

Nat - hay hun :hugs:

Anyone i've missed :hugs: hope your all ok too!

Nothing to report here! CD11 and i have my ebay ovu sticks, also taking EPO :D thought it was worth a try :D and got a hint of a line on the ovu so trying to time things so that we dtd on cd14! :haha: we shall see! 

will try and go to everyones houses and will try and come on more often :hugs: love ya girlies xx


----------



## caleblake

Sarah I was just coming on to ask if anyone had heard from you as youve not been about, glad your ok hunny :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* everyone, Hope everyone is ok x

Sarah! Its been ages since u posted ...... nice to hear from you :wave: Hope everything is ok with you and fingers crossed for you this cycle 

Ive not been upto much really apart from ive had a bad head for 3days now  and its really starting to annoy me!! Ohh and i have my scan tomorrow at 1.20  *


----------



## MrsLQ

ooooooooooooooooooooooooh scan tomorrow Kerri - how exciting!!!

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy painting my french cheddar red it looks nice now but need some more to finish it carnt wait for summer now opk are geting darker wooppp x x x


----------



## Sambles

Good morning people!!!

I can't believe how gorgeous this weather is, makes me feel so happy :flower:

I had a great day yesterday. I met up with Sarah and Izzie at Bluewater and had a good chat and catch up. Although I did have a hot chocolate with whipped cream so it wasn't good for my diet but I've been bad all week so it doesn't count lol. Then in the evening I went to a BBQ for a friends 30th which was lovely.

My plans for today are to do a bit of gardening and do a few bits around the house :thumbup:

What's everyone else up to today?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sounds like a fab day you had, was that the 1st time you've met sarah & izzie?? 
Your hot chocolate sounds lovely and i could just eat it  

yehh its nice and sunny here today too  ... which is lovely as i have a busy day planned today...... 

Firstly were going into town in the car to get something for OH's car and im going to try and get a mcdonalds breakfast haha! 

Then its SCAN TIME  ....... Sooo excited yet slightly nervous!!

Then tonight Tyler is spending the night at my mums house so me and steven and my sis & her boyf are all going for tea at the indian xx 

Hopefully i will be able to update later with some lovely photos xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

sounds like a fun day kerri

Today I am spending the day with Oliver (till I go to work, I will drop him off at nursery at 3 ish), we are going to make some rice krispies cakes...mmmmmm. We are going to walk to the chemist (I think he has an infection in the nail on his thumb!!) I will also try and get some washing up and washing done then off to work from 4 -2....then sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Sambles

I'm so excited Kerri, what time do you think you will be back from your scan? I can't wait to see little bubs :happydance: Have you got a nickname for him/her? And mcdonalds brekkie sounds yummy :thumbup:

Yes it was the first time I'd met Sarah and Izzie before but I don't think I made a very good first impression because I was 20 mins late and I'd walked there which takes about 45 mins so I was bright red, sweaty and slightly out of breath lol! I'm surprised Sarah didn't run in the opposite direction! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahah!! bless you vicky! haha 
well my scan is at 1.20 .... but depending on if theyre running late etc or how long the scan takes but i shall update u all   

thanks cherie ....enjoy making your cakes!! *


----------



## Sambles

Have you got to drink loads of water beforehhand? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well it says drink 2 pints....but i remember with Tyler i drank 2 pints then my scan was half hr late and i was sat cross legged bursting for a wee haha and when they did the scan all u could see was this teeny baby and then this HUGE bladder that had swelled and invaded the photo haha the MW was laughing and told me next time just to drink 1 pint.....but i think i will have a wee, then drink maybe 1 and a half bottles of water and hope i dont get held back haha!!*


----------



## caleblake

Oooooooooooo know this is the 3rd time but good luck today kerri, are you going to put it on your fb later?

Cherie enjoy making your cakes sounds fun

VIcki I need to do my garden but the weather here has been rank so it will need to wait a bit longer but want it done before Calebs 1st birthday so its nice for his garden stuff to go out into.

Today we are also going to the chemist to pic up a prescription and then my aunt and cousin are coming over this afternoon. Davids working till 9 so will be dinner for 1 tonight and watching crap on tv.

Hope you all have a nice day, will be back on later to check up on you kerri xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol thankyou Natalie hehe x
If everything goes well today then yeh am gonna put it on Facebook x  fingers crossed xx

*


----------



## caleblake

will keep an eye out for it then xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey ladies Ive updated my journal with todays scan news for anyone who wants to have a peek  xx*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all opks still the same for me hope i o soon well the sun is out her done front and back gardens and now chilling off for a peak hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw lovely the pics hun x x x


----------



## caleblake

kerri the pics look brilliant, bet your so happy today.

Hope your all having a nice weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Sambles

Good morning ladies,

Well I'm off to see Kylie Mingoue later at the O2 and I can't wait :happydance: I feel like a big kid :haha:

I've just had a McDonalds breakfast which is all Kerri's fault for mentioning it yesterday :haha: I was craving it all day yesterday so I HAD to have one this morning 

What's everyone else up to today? xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls nice again her goin food shopping in a bit then going to chill in my garden on the decking x x x


----------



## caleblake

:yipee: we have some sunshine at last. Going to sit in the garden with Caleb after doing a bit of housework while he has his nap, nothing exciting.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm vicki I wwant a macdonalds breakfast now.

Caz have a nice day in the sun xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I never even got my breakfast haha we got there too late lol so we just had dinner there instead lol, but now i want a breakfast lol!! 

Enjoy kylie let us all know if she was good, altho I'm pretty sure she will be x

Not sure what were Upto today , hopefully something cuz it's too nice to sit indoors x*


----------



## MrsLQ

well I was in work till 3 am, back in for 4pm today.....can't wait to finish my training and get to my normal working hours next week. I am off tomorrow but is a best mates wedding,so no relaxing!!! then manchester at 9.30 in the morning monday,then not off till saturday....I am exhausted thinking about it....next saturday can't come quick enough and I will be nearly 11 weeks....woooooooooohoooooooooo. The weather is beautiful so I have hung some washing out! Have somuch to do need to start preparing for the move at the end of the month/beginning of next month.....eeeeeek


----------



## caz & bob

well girls my opks are darker think tomorrow o will happen has anyone backed a horse in the grand national i have got what a friend x x x


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave:

Kerri - glad the scan went well - i didnt get a chance to get on here in the last couple of days :( will go and look at the piccies in a min :D

Caz - goodluck for this month - i have the faintest of sodding lines on my OPKS so god knows if i'm even ovulating :( depressed - much :( 

Vicki - :haha: it was lovely to meet you :D Sam is just gorgeous! and you looked fine for someone that walked in that sun :D izzie was shattered afterward and slept for ages! i'm hoping for a lay in tomorrow as we've been crazy busy since then lol hope your having a fab time at Kylie :D

Cherie - cant believe your scan is just over 2 weeks away! thats zooming by!

Nat - glad you got some sun :D it was beautiful here today :D

well first BBQ of the yr was here today :D just went and bought our weber which my OH was very excited about :) told him for the price of it - he had best love it :haha: and look after it :haha:

Not much to report with the ttc this month :( been using OPKS since CD6 and since CD12 i've had the fainest of lines :( i can just about see the light but its no way dark :( this is the first time i've used them so i'm not sure if they gradually go dark or if all of a suddon i just get a dark line? any help with these will be muchly appreciated :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun hope you o soon hun x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hey guys, so sorry i havnt been on i havnt been on bnb in ages :( 

I hope you are all doing ok i miss you all xx


----------



## Sambles

Good morning :hi:

Well Kylie was brilliant, I really love her lol!! It was such a good night and so much fun. We were up dancing for most of the time which hopefully helped to burn off the Pizza Hut and bottle of wine we had earlier :blush:

Sarah - I bet Izzie must have been so tired on Thurs, Im really surprised she didn't fall asleep when we were walking around. 

With me, I usually get a faint line on an OPK throughout my cycle and then suddenly get a really dark one but I know you can also get a gradual +ve where the lines get darker gradually. I think it's called 'fade - in' or maybe 'fade - out'. I can't remember lol!

Andi - good to hear from you, we've missed you too. How have you been ? 

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

i've been ok, just been pretty busy but getting there! 

I usually get a faint line on an opk throughout my cycle too. Yesterday and the day before I had extremely positive opks, and the line is slightly fainter today, but I've get no ewcm! none at all! i did on the 1st day of the positive but if I was ov-ing shouldnt i have ewcm? :shrug:?

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning ladies  :wave:
Lovely weather here again today  ...altho if we go out today it will just be in the garden as yesterday we went allover and steven had a bad night with severe neck/head pain think he maybe overdid it a little so hes resting today.

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine  

Andi- Nice to hear from u hun *


----------



## MiissMuffet

How are you doing Kerri?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im doing well hun thanks, Had my 12week scan on friday which was really lovely they put me at 12week +2days so im almost 13week already now  Almost 2nd trimester!

Theres some photos in my journal if u wana nosey hun

but yeh all in all am ok, Nice to see u back posting on here 


OOoo also..... Glad you enjoyed kylie vicky! *


----------



## caleblake

morning lovely ladies, babies and bumps

Andi lovely to see you :hi: sounds like you have ovulated if your lines are getting lighter 

Vicki wow Kylie sounds amazing Im mucho jealous and glad you had a good time :hugs:

Caz how did your horse do in the national? 

Kerri we did the same yesterday sat in the garden with the paddling pool, the weather has been fab. Think I may go to the beach today :thumbup:

Sarah my opks got gradually darker and usually got a potitive around cd16/cd17 then they fade again after it, never ever got a completely positive line though :dohh:

Well we had a fab day yesterday sat in the garden and got the paddling pool out for Caleb, he loved it. Then my gran took him a walk on his smart trike to see my mum. We had dinner in the garden and my sister came round for a bit so was nice to get some sunshine.

Today Im going to pop to my mums and then maybe head down to the local beach, depends how tired Caleb is after my mums. Oh and he took his first steps yesterday Im so proud.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awwwwwww well done caleb!!  

Bet you are really chuffed.....hehe the fun begins now!!  you'll need eyes in the back of your head lol *


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: yay Im so happy and I was glad cause it was about 10 mins before David went to work so he got to see his first steps too :yipee:

Im gonna be knackered now though :haha: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Kerri- i'll go have a nosy at your journal shortly :)

Gash- yay for 1st steps! Ella is full on walking now. The fun really does just begin hehe, it's lots of fun :)


----------



## caleblake

awh go ella I think he will be away by his 1st birthday which is what Im hoping for xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

When's he one hun?


----------



## caleblake

hes exactly 11months today he will be 1 on the 10th May xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh cool!! :)

i'm off to bed now nunighs 

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

nighty nights Andi!!


----------



## caleblake

night andi xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

still here LOL. There's a movie on TV I'm waiting till the ads so i can go to bed and finish watching it lol. Another one of my typical horrors :ninja:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm got a nice + opk woopppp here's a pic its lovely ans sunny her again so going to try and get a tan the top one yesterdays the bottom today aw well done calebs aw x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0140.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MiissMuffet

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm got a nice + opk woopppp here's a pic its lovely ans sunny her again so going to try and get a tan the top one yesterdays the bottom today aw well done calebs aw x x x

Nice opk!! :happydance: 

here is mine- I'm pretty sure i'm ov-ing too

https://i55.tinypic.com/dmfixk.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

woopp we can be cycle buddies hun x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Stef

Just popping in. Glad to see your all ok. 

Hope the weather stays like this it's boooooootiful! 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Glad kylie was good vicki :) did it work off the malt chocolate too haha

Hope your all enjoying the sun :) 

I have no ewcm this month - had a small amount last Wednesday but nothing since :shrug: oh well no + on a opk either :shrug: CD15 of a 28 day cycle so I would have thought I'd ov by now! So god knows! Haha I'll keep testing till af arrives! In the hope it will eventually go positive! Lol 

Gash how long were your cycles?


----------



## sun

FX'd you'll get a pos soon Sarah! Hope you're doing well!! xx

Andi - Great to see you back! :hugs:

Caz - Looks great - Get going with the BD!!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck for the ovulating girls let's hope it's a lucky cycle, 

We've spent the whole day in the garden it's been lovely, slightly Red on my shoulders tho lol, inside now though, just bathed Tyler and he's had tea then later were gonna have a big fat Chinese haha!! *


----------



## Sambles

Good luck Caz and Andi, I hope you catch those eggys 

Stef -hope you're feeling ok

Sarah - you could still get a +ve in the next day or 2 :hugs: What time of the day have you been testing?

Kerri - we've spent all day in the garden too. We bought Sam a slide and I think he must've been down it a million times :haha: We played golf, catch, football, aeroplane spotting and hide and seek. I'm not sure who enjoyed it more - me or Sam lol 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Sounds like nice days in the gardens all round girls :) we were in the garden too and izzie helped sam plant some veg so she's exhausted :)

Vicki - I've been testing twice a day but so far nothing once mid morning and once in the afternoon :) I'm hoping it's just gonna be a case of ovulating later in my cycle :) but god knows I wonder if sometimes using opks create to much pressure and you don't end up ovu iykwim haha always looking for a reason lol

Kerri - hope your OH is ok now :) and well rested :) x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Afternoon girls :hi:

Well i am getting really confused. day 4 of positive opks- only fmu though (usually when i ov I get negative fmu then a positive later in the day- at the mo its the opposite). the other day i got a bfp on a ic, very faint (but i didn manage to capture it slightly on a photo), this morning i got another one fmu. very light but it came up straight away. I've never had evaps on these particular ic's b4, but at the same time i really dought i'm pregnant. infact i'm positive I'm not pregnant. i don't know if I'm oving either as I've got no ewcm. Aarrgh confuzzling! :wacko:


----------



## caleblake

andi that does sound confusing but if you have had 2 positives then surely you must be pregnant xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well no gym for me now why i have ovulated so chill chill chill now and relax for 2 weeks hope its worked this time my tummy these last few days feels heavy and bloated don't no if it ewt to do with ovulation or what well the weather her is dull today x x x


----------



## bbblues

well finally got my period and it was pure torture this month. My poor husband, the clomid is making me a mental patient!!! Up's and down's so bad. This is my last round of clomid, i really hope this month works, otherwise I go to a specialist and im nervous about that :-/


----------



## Stef

Bbblues sorry it got you. I've heard other people have highs and lows with comid. Really hope next month is better for you.

X


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well. I'm off out with my mum today. We try and go out once a week just into the town and do some shopping, take Sam to the park and have some lunch :thumbup:

Andi - that's very strange about the OPKs. Have you done any more since then?

bbblues - sorry the witch got you :hugs: Good luck for the next cycle

xx


----------



## bbblues

Thank you ladies


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weather sunny her but not warm went for a nice walk with the oh my son and my niece's son they were on the bikes we had the dogs walked up to the dam was nice going to put tea on now i am starving x x x


----------



## Stef

Hi all.

Vicky, I envy you. I'd love my mam to actually want to do that kinda stuff with me. Sounds like you have a good relationship. Hope you had a lovely day.

Caz sounds like you have had a lovely day too.

My laptop broke Sunday :( Boohoo! But its not all bad. Im ordering a new one. Im getting a Dell and just cant decide over pink or red, what do you ladies think??

Having a bad time with Olivia at the minute still and her temper tantrums. Feel like im failing as a parent.

If you dont know I had my 20 week scan yesterday. Ill update all in my journal when i get round to it but we did get a 2nd opinion that the LO is a girl. 

I havent much else to say. Hope every one is O.K. Its nice to see you posting more again Sarah and that you and Vicky had a nice time meeting one another :)

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef - I do have a great relationship with my mum and I'm lucky that we've always got on. 

I reckon you should get a pink laptop but that's only because it's one of my favourite colours :thumbup: Although red might be more sensible

I know how you feel about temper tantrums because I'm having problems with Sam at the moment. Yesterday and today have been really bad and it's totally draining me and I'm not sure what else to do :shrug: Everyone I speak to say he will grow out of them but I just feel kind of helpless

Glad your scan went well. Have you bought any more bits yet? xx


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls :wave:

Stef - ohhhh gonna head to your house in a bit :D gonna try and visit everyones tonight :D 

Vicki - hope you had a nice afternoon :D i dont believe that Sam is being naughty! he looked far to cute for that :D 

Andi - hmmmm have you tried a clearblue test? might be worth it and then you'll get a answer one way or another :D 

Caz - good luck - sounds like you had a nice walk today :)

well today I finally got a positive OPK!!! EEK CD17! heres a piccie :D so excited to finally get a positive LOL I've shown Sam and hes agreed its defo a positive :) and i can feel a few cramps in my left side too :D very excited!

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/photo5.jpg

what do you all think :D


----------



## MrsLQ

Exciting get doinking!


----------



## Stef

Looks positive to me Sarah get lots of BD in!! 

I have decieded work should just be banned!! Full stop! 6am is just too early to be getting up when I'm already so exhausted. X


----------



## sjbno1

Well managed to bd last night :) did a test this morning and it's getting lighter so fingers crossed this is our month finally :) can't believe I ovu'd cd17/18 that's so late in comparison to when we've dtd etc :) as I've had 2 tests like that Im hoping they aren't false positives - I don't think they are but I just have a element of dOubt as I had mo ewcm at all!!! :shrug: lol help me - I'm losing my sanity!

Stef - I feel your pain Hun - 6am is yuk! What time are you finishing?? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm the weather her is crap so going to pain the kitchen today and then chill my tracker says i am 1 dpo but i am 3 dpo woopp sarah your opk looks good hun get to :sex: x x x


----------



## Stef

Sarah. Don't panic about ewcm, I didn't have any either before falling pg time time if you remember. I was about to give up all hope as my cycles went on holiday. Lol. 

Fingers crossed for you but get some
More BD for good luck! 

I finish at 4 but I'm at college at 5pm :( hate Wednesday's too 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

That's good news then :) thankies hun :) I'm just pleased I finally got a positive result lol

That's boo about college :( is it just one day a week :)


----------



## bbblues

keeping my fingers crossed for you Sarah


----------



## MrsLQ

Sarah, I am pretty sure I never had ewcm either...so fingers crossed hun!!!


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - yay for the +ve OPK and :sex: I wouldn't worry about the ewcm because I often don't get any that's visible but you might still have some where you can't see it IYKWIM? xx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies sorry Ive been MIA, Ive had a pretty eventful past few days so will need to catch up on the posts though been going round your journals as usual.

So as I explained I fell down the stairs 2 days ago (luckily backwards so not on my tummy) I hurt my elbow sholuder and finger mainly. Anyway I wasnt to concerned about baby haribo as I never hurt my tummy in anyway. Then I had my 16 weeks midwife appointment today, everything was good until she tried to find the heartbeat................and couldnt. Well my heart was in my mouth the whole time and then she decided to refer me to the hospital for a scan. They were so quick and luckily everythings totally fine with haribo bump. I got 2 lovely new pictures and got to see the heart beating away. Oh and I now think its a boy although Im not changing my gender guess cause I think you should go with first instincts but thought I may have saw a winky :rofl:

here 2 new ones of little haribo and 1 of my elbow from my fall although it was taken just after it so its much more purple now :rofl: xxx

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/babymiller22.jpg


https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/babymiller23.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/_1.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi girls  well as most of you prob saw from my facebook that steven got taken back into hospital again yesterday  well we went and got him today and hes home again now and this time i am not allowing him back there lol!!! 
apart from stress i am ok, getting a sore throat by the feels of things which am dreading but apart from that alls good. And little baby no name is doing well too, making mummy extremely tired but luckily the nausea has deffo worn off now and i only get it rarely. Now i cant wait to start feeling little movements 

Sarah: yay i would say thats a pos opk get doing that deed an fingers tightly crossed to catch that egg! 

Sun: awwww ive seen your journal and im sooo happy for u i could just hug you!!  

everyone else: hope your all well xx*


----------



## Sambles

Nat I bet you were so scared when they couldn't find the heartbeat. I'm glad everything is ok though and it's good that you got to see little haribo again :thumbup: I still think it's a boy although that's based on nothing, just a guess! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*natalie: weve posted almost the same time again!! lol

Glad everything is ok with your baby and hope your elbow isnt too sore and heals quick xx*


----------



## Sambles

Kerri I really hope that was the last time Steven has to go into hospital. It must've been so worrying for you :hugs: xx


----------



## caleblake

Kerri that sucks about Steve you must be stressed out your head right now :hugs:

Ah Vicki I think its a boy now too, Hope you have recovered from Kylie :rofl: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

So glad everything is ok hun! Bet that was scary for a mo!!!

Kerri - how's Steven feeling now? Hopefully he'll be home to stay this time :hugs

Vicki :wave:

I need to find suns house :)


----------



## Sambles

Hi Sarah :hi:


----------



## caleblake

evening sarah :hi: xxx


----------



## Stef

Hello from my new laptop :D I went for pink. 

xx


----------



## caleblake

hello new laptop :rofl: xxx


----------



## Sambles

Glad you chose the pink one Stef :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*urgh i wrote out a reply clicked post and my bnb went down  

thanks ladies i pray he wont hafto go back now either untill his check up and fingers crossed thats all ok too. 
Im officially a walking zombie anytime around 4pm onwards....if anything this exhaustion is gettin worse haha!! shattered  

Hi sarah & stef   ..... stef good choice for the pink *


----------



## Stef

Yes pink was definitely a good choice. Im just busy downloading all my stuff onto it now.

Sarah, I go to college 2 nights a week. Monday 5-8:30 and Weds 5-7. Kills me what with working full time too but im determined to do it. Just hate psychology which we do on Weds. 

Cant beleive its 9pm almost already and I havent done anything but cook tea and ive lots to do tonight as im working in Tyneside tomorrow. Being trusted to drive the company BMW. Yikes! haha!

Nat glad all was OK at your scan :)

xx


----------



## sjbno1

yay to a pink laptop :D i want a new laptop but to be fair theres nothing wrong with mine :D

bnb is really pooh tonight - it keeps crashing :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yes mine keeps crashing too!! Grrr*


----------



## sjbno1

it appears to be working now - stupid thing lol 

how is everyone this evening?


----------



## caz & bob

aw nat love the pics hun your elbow looks bad hun x x x


----------



## caleblake

Thanks Caz hope the 2ww goes quickly for you xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

hey, any one still here?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i am xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

hello beautiful

Sorry to hear about Steven. How you holding up? and Tyler?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*were ok hun, stressed but were ok, hes home now thats made me relax a little lets just hope its for good this time x

How u feeling??*


----------



## sjbno1

i am sorta here but watching is breast best with cherry healey :)


----------



## MrsLQ

ooooooooooooh what channel? I will watch on catch up tomorrow.

Love Cherry want her to be my friend!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

I am ok, feeling a bit down at the moment, think it is hormones, although have been ill with a virus, which hasn't helped. Huose is a shit hole and we will be moving in the next 3 weeks. HAVE AN EMERGENCY MIDWIFE APPOINTMENT TOMORROW, AS HAVE BEEN QUITE POORLY. Doctor has requested a trace, is that to listen to the heartbeat??? Is it possible this early on???


----------



## MrsLQ

sorry for caps couldn't be bothered to re type, lol


----------



## sjbno1

I'm sure you can hear a heartbeat at 10 weeks or at least i think you can :) hope your mw appointment goes well tomorrow :) 

it was on bbc3 last night :D i'm watching it on sky+ :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*erm yer i think u may be able to hear babies HB at 10weeks, not 100% but im pretty sure u could x Hope everything goes ok and u feel better soon*


----------



## MrsLQ

ooooh might make myself a cuppa and watch that then...if my mate doesnt call. She was meant to call at 9.


----------



## MrsLQ

Watching breast is best, who breastfed on here?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i did for the 1st 3days but it hurt sooo bad and i stopped and moved onto bottles, but im glad i had a go an Tyler got the chlostrem as thats the stuff that contains all the anti bodies etc.

Right im off to bed now as i was ready for sleeping about 6hrs ago lol xx 
nanite :wave:*


----------



## MrsLQ

Its gone quiet again! Is it me do I smell?


----------



## MrsLQ

I breast fed for 6 months and I had to quit as was hospitalised. I think each to their own, but should deffo try!! I really hope I can this time round.


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies sorry I missed you lasgt night cherie.

I never watched it as I never breastfed and wont be this time simply because I cant due to 2 of my medications im on so when people bang on about breast iss brest it does my tree in cause it makes me feel like shit tbh. Sorry if that comes off a bit harsh but I felt totally judged (especially by other mums when I was in hospital)as they were all breastfeeding and I wasnt but they didnt know why. anyway thats my rant over :rofl: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning xx

natalie i completley understand you here, there is sooo much pressure put on mums bout breastfeeding its unreal! ...To me it should be down to personal choice, what you feel is best for your baby and what you feel comfterble with. I wasnt keen on breast feeding idea but the presure thats put on you from leaflets, posters, midwifes and other mums makes u feel almost like a failure if you dont, so i tried and hated it only managed 3days and gave up then felt even more like a failure! ... I remember sitting in the lunchroom at the hospital in tears cuz there was posters everywhere saying "give your baby the best start in life" bla bla bla and i was like omg ive failed!! lol sounds silly now but at the time it was horrible.
Its ridiculous the amount of people that frown upon mothers that dont attempt breastfeeding!! and its even worse when your a young mum and they think you dont wana try it for pure modesty reasons.... i was 20 when i had tyler but i look young...and i got the feeling the midwifes thought i didnt wana breastfeed due to not wanting to get my boobs out iykwim..... i felt like saying "erm excuse me ive just pushed a 8lb baby outta my lady area infront of about 5 different people....theres not bloody modesty left"*


----------



## caleblake

yeah I agree Kerri with you. Its a personal choice and it does my wick when people say you dont bond with your child as much or your not giving you child a good start etc. I saw those poster in scbu and how it was best for premature babies and would help them etc.....................what a failure I felt like. I totally understand that its a good thing I mean its cheaper, more convienient and something only you can do for your baby and I do think it should be encouraged but not in the way that it is by making people who dont do it feel like a bad parent cause thats exactly what it does xxx


----------



## Sambles

Morning ladies,

I breastfed Sam for 13 months and tbh I'm not sure if I would do it again. I actually got quite depressed because of it and I didn't leave the house for 7 months because Sam fed every 2 hours and I didn't feel comfortable feeding in public because Sam was a very fussy feeder. I spent the first 6 months crying every time he fed because it was sooo painful and I was exhausted so I didn't feel very bonded to him. What I'm trying to say is that even though they say breast is best I don't think it is for everyone and if you're not happy with it or can't do it for medical reasons then it definitely isn't best. 

I know a lot of women love bf and have no problems at all but unfortunately that wasn't the case for me and because Sam wouldn't take a bottle I had to quit my old job as well which was tough on us financially. So next time round I will have to do some serious thinking about what will be best for us xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm ffs has put my o as cd17 so i am 3dpo wooppp carnt wait to test x x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls, I only managed about 2days with izzie but it was all going down hill fast with my health so i don't know how but it just ended up not happening :( I have so much guilt but I'm slowly learning to just get over myself about it. Next time I'd defo like to try but not sure how that would work out with having izzie already and having to divide my time and do things for both and learning etc :) we'll see I guess x


----------



## sjbno1

Nat - I watched cherry it wasn't harsh on mums who FF Hun - just incase you wanted to watch it xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I havnt gone anywhere girls, i just been super super busy , i'll come have a catch up tomo. night! :hugs: xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

And cherie i'm still breastfeeding :D


----------



## caleblake

thanks sarah I really like her as Ive watched all her documentarys like cherie gets a baby and cherie gets married etc so would like to watch it but if anyone said anything bad about not bfeeding it would just rile my blood, it is a subject that makes me very outspoken and I try not to answer any threads on the trimesters as I would get kicked off bnb :rofl: xxx


----------



## Stef

I don't care who breastfeeds and who dosent. Each to their own. So what if one baby is breastfed and one is formula fed. You would never know unless you asked that person if they were breast fed or not. 

Just because one persons breastfeeds dosent mean that they care for their baby any more than a person that formula feeds. 

Who in free society has the right to judge what's right and wrong when it comes to how a baby is fed.

So I also don't agree with the push on bf the way that it is. It's a free society giving each and every person the right to choose.


----------



## sjbno1

Lol I know what you mean it peeves me off big time as I just think it's so unfair for some people to just talk negative about FF mums etc but there was obviously a couple of comments but none that really pissed me off :) x


----------



## MrsLQ

I think it is good it gets people talking. I think where it is wrong is where you have grown women who know their own mind and body and it is forced down their throats. I think sometimes it's Bout educating people. So that they know it is a feesable option. I think it is more a out educating how to breastfeed and how to do it discreetly. I think it's worrying thinking about feeding in public, I had a shawl I took with me and a lot of the time people wouldn't even realise. I think it's personal preference and their are many elements that can make you feel like a failure, I felt like a failure because I ne'er got 1.5 cms with Oliver. I think sometimes they are barking up the wrong tree, so to speak. Hahaha. I really hope I can breastfeed next time, I loved it, but I know I am lucky. It was a good documentary!!! Good on cherry for tackling the issue.


----------



## MrsLQ

Ladies am off the A&E, midwife wasn't happy today. Hopefully gonna get a scan!!! Will update when I am home tonight. Please baby, still be there, be strong for mummy xxx


----------



## caz & bob

mrslq fx everythinks fine hun x x x


----------



## caleblake

oh cherie Im praying for you I so hope alls ok xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie ... Hope everythings ok with baby x 


Evening ladies hope everyone is ok 
I am feeling very full lol been a bit of a pig tonight as we have been food shopping and there was loads to choose from lol. So for tea we had Sticky Chilli Chicken, Half Rice & Half Chips! and now ive just got out the bath and munched a pack of strawberry laces and i feel like a hog!! haha*


----------



## Sambles

Cherie - I hope bubs is ok :hugs:

Kerri - that all sounds very yummy. How's Steven feeling today?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hes feeling good hun  The docs have told him it may happen again untill the spinal fluid clears but theyre hoping that it wont x But at least now if he feels the pressure headaches again then we know what it is and to get him over there, but Fingers crossed it doesnt happen again now

hope your ok x*


----------



## Sambles

So is it to do with spinal fluid being in the brain?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh where hes had the op, its common for a build up of spinal fluid.....as stevens wound is still classed as "new" there is blood/particles etc able to get into the spinal fluid, It cant clear these bits out itself yet so theyre causing little blockages which are causing the pressure, so theyre draining it via lumber punctures but theyre hoping that its going to start clearing itself and that the blood etc will soon stop entering the fluid 

complicated!! lol i hope it doesnt happen again , they done another MRI and everything looked fine on that so that was good x

hows ur OH now??*


----------



## Sambles

Well funnily enough he has got to have an mri scan on tuesday because the consultant thinks he might have spinal fluid leaking into his brain. Basically since he had his op 8 weeks ago he has been feeling dizzy and light-headed and can't focus on anything. He had a blood test 2 weeks ago and his results were fine so will have to see what the scan shows xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh goodness our boyfs are a right pair arnt they haha!! 
Well i really hope his scan comes back clear and everything is ok with him xx please keep me updated as i know how worrying it can be the minute someone mentions brains and scans etc it sends me into a state of panic  to you x*


----------



## Sambles

Thanks hun. I know what you mean about panicking when you hear the words brain and scan together. Thankfully he gets private healthcare through his work so his follow - up appointment is straight after so won't have to wait for results xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ahh thats good, the waiting bit would be awful, has his op helped his backache he was getting though?? Bless him i bet hes fed up , i kno steven is x*


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave:

cherie - hope everything has gone well at a&e :hugs: xx

kerri & vicki - hope both your OH's are ok :hugs: it all sounds so scary - i remember sam having a simple op on his finger :haha: i just remember worrying so much - so silly in comparison :) 

not much to report here :) although i did realise today i only have 10days left in the 2ww LOL really hope this month is the month :) i got a very negative OPK so gonna stop testing now lol wont start on the 10 preggo tests that I have just yet LOL give it until the day AF is due at least lol 

vicki - what CD are you on now?


----------



## Sambles

Yeah his back is fine now which is great :thumbup: He is really fed up and bored because he's now been off work for 8 weeks and because of the dizziness he hasn't been able to drive either. Hopefully everything will be sorted next week though. xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo sarah i hope you have been lucky this month  and hope the rest f the 2ww doesnt drag too much for u xx *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sambles said:


> Yeah his back is fine now which is great :thumbup: He is really fed up and bored because he's now been off work for 8 weeks and because of the dizziness he hasn't been able to drive either. Hopefully everything will be sorted next week though. xx

*yes lets hope so hun xx *


----------



## Sambles

Hey Sarah,

I'm on cd 25 so going by my last cycle I've got 74 days til I ov :haha: I've got a doctors app on the 9th of May so that I can be refered to the fertility specialist :thumbup: 

I've got a good feeling about this month for you, I reckon when we next meet you will have a little beany in your belly :thumbup: xx


----------



## Stef

Hello :hi: 

One tired lady here. Hope every one else is ok

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef im with you on the tiredness, its like ive got a little clock that at 4/5pm everynight zaps all my energy and leaves me pooped!! 

yes i agree with vicky....... im hoping this is ur lucky cycle too sarah!*


----------



## sjbno1

thank you ladies - i told you Vicki if I get a bfp your gonna get one after :D or vice versa so we can be bump buddies :hugs: are you testing at the mo hun?

evening Stef :hugs: i'm thinking about going to read my magazine in bed - had so many late nights :(


----------



## Sambles

No I'm not using OPKs at all because I know it's probably going to be another couple of months before I ov so I don't want to waste them! xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol that sounds like the kinda thing i do lol i've stopped for now but its hard as i feel like i need to poas LOL


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies,

anyone watching misbehaving mums to be on bbc3-excuse the language but complete arseholes!!!


----------



## Sambles

That's the only problem with the 2ww Sarah, you don't need to poas!! Although I have done OPKs in the 2ww before when I've been desperate to poas!!! :haha:


----------



## Sambles

gash02 said:


> evening ladies,
> 
> anyone watching misbehaving mums to be on bbc3-excuse the language but complete arseholes!!!

Lol I agree :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

:rofl: love it vicki - i dont want to waste anymore OPKs incase i need to use them next month :haha:

nat - no i wanted to watch it but Sam is watching crappy darts :(


----------



## caleblake

Its really annoying me I need to switch it over, why would you smoke and drink when your pregnant I dont get it? grrr!

Ladies got 2 boys names and 2 girls names now (although Im convinced Im having a boy) can you do me a favour and vote on my polls in the name forums and let me know whats your favorite. thanks xxx


----------



## Sambles

Where's the PMA Sarah? Of course you won't need them next month because you will be preggers :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

hehe I know its silly but i just think if i get over excited i'm gonna get the biggest slap in the face if its a bfn BUT only gonna do PMA from now on!!!

Nat - sam is watching the crappy darts!!! :( will go and vote now though :D

gonna head to bed girls and read my magazine :) driving to shropshire this weekend so wont be back on until Sunday :) can someone text me when Cherie updates so that i know shes ok :) 

night yummy mummies xx


----------



## Sambles

Nat - I just don't understand how they can't know that what they are doing is harming their baby :nope:

I will go and have a look in the names forum now :thumbup:


----------



## caleblake

sarah Im waiting up to see if she comes on so worried about her.

Vicki I agree they are idiots :dohh:

Thanks ladies much appreciated xxx


----------



## Sambles

Night Sarah, hope you have a great weekend away xx


----------



## caz & bob

weres the names forum girls not a clue ha x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*argh i like both the names ......hmmmmm i cant decide so i clicked chase but i actually really cant choose between them tbh as theyre both cute  so either way uve got a nice name

its in the pregnancy boards caz *


----------



## caleblake

Caz if you go to the home oage and down to the pregnancy forum there is a thread for baby names its under there. good luck :rofl:

I know Kerri its so tough I really like them both so much, I dont have a clear front runner although i think david prefers Chase. Why is it so hard :headspin: Have you thought of any names yet? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*urgh no im totally stuck , the 2 girl names i liked are Kaitlyn anne or Olivia anne as my sis middle name is anne........but ive kinda gone off kaitlyn and i would feel bad having olivia now ive met stef as her little girl is olivia 

boys am 100% clueless lol so for now its just "baby no name"*


----------



## caleblake

awh at least there is a while to decide. i know what you mean about not wanting to call it something that another person has used. Ive met a friend on here and we meet up all the time. I love the name Finlay but she has a boy that name so cant (well wouldnt) use it xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno  but i think once we find out if the baby is a girl or boy then we will get out thinking caps on :/ 

its really hard tho  *


----------



## caleblake

how did you decide on tylers name? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha ok i actually heard it on a film and i was like ooo i like that and then OH said he liked it too so we then put it with christopher as that is his middle name from my dad and we also like that it can only be shortened into a nickname not another full name if u get me so we decided to go with that  haha*


----------



## caleblake

you will need to get watching some films then :rofl: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yeh haha!! well ladies im off now as im shattered x 

Speak tomorrow when hopefully cherie will have some good news for us x*


----------



## caleblake

night night sweetie xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey Ladies

Sorry to get you all worried, just got home, ended up staying at my mums last night where there is no internet access. Bubs is fine had a scan this afternoon and got put forward to 11 weeks today...yay. Will update my journal tonight (promise!!) gonna have a nap before I go get liver at 5.30.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Glad all is ok cherie , looking forward to update *


----------



## caleblake

so glad your ok cherie was wrried about you xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Grrrrrrr i have a goddam UTI!!  
I have been needing the loo every 10mins and today i felt slightly different when i wee'd (sorry tmi) so i rang the docs and asked if i could pop a sample down for testing before the weekend, anyway i took a sample and they phoned and said i have a UTI & now im on antibiotics  

hope they work!! 

apart from that im ok, how is everyone else x*


----------



## MrsLQ

boooo for antibitics.

Hope everything else is ok


----------



## Sambles

Cherie - so glad everything is ok with bubs, I bet it must have been very worrying for you :hugs:

Kerri - hope the antibiotics work hun :hugs: Isn't it cranberry juice that is supposed to be good for UTIs?

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

journal updated - if you want a peek!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yehh am gonna buy some cranberry juice tomorro vicky xx hope it clears up soon*


----------



## MrsLQ

I suffered horribly with UTI's and yeast infections when I was pregnant with Oliver...yuck!


----------



## caz & bob

glad all is ok cherie hun x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Just popping in, will be home tomorrow and will update properly but just wanted to pop in and say that I'm glad all was ok cherie :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here today woopp afm had a bad stomach today diearria bad cramps backache hope these are good signs x x x


----------



## sun

OMG!! I think I lost all my subscriptions! I was just thinking how I haven't seen any action on this thread in ages, so I check it out and people are still posting! I think I lost all the thread subscriptions I had - crap! I don't even know where my fave threads are on BnB - I get to them all via my subscription list! :(

Anyhoo - Hello everyone!! :hugs: Sorry I haven't been on in forever - I will have to catch up on everything asap! xx


----------



## Stef

And there was us just thinking you were being ignorant Sun. Lol. Only joking!! Wonder why that's happened. If you go on your profile and go to statistics and threads by sun you will see the ones you have been posting on. You probs already know this. But just invade you didn't!! 

Hope every one is having a good weekend. I took yesterday as a holiday from work. So pleased I did too. It's been gorgeous weather and we went to our friends birthday BBQ last night. Olivia loved it bless her. 

Although I've had a nice weekend it hasn't been straight forward. I received a phone call Friday from my great grandad saying his dr was sending for an ambulance and he was being taken into hospital. They suspected he had a blood clot on his lung. Luckily I was going down to Bridlington this weekend for the BBQ so I've been on hand to help my nan, she isn't very mobile and she had an operation 10 days ago on her hand and wrist which has made her mobility worse as she can only use one hand. I'd never ran around so much in one day. I love staying with them but it's so difficult. Any way, grandads ok and back home thank goodness. He had several tests and scans at the hospital and in the end they were happy with him and sent him home. Yay! 

Cherie glad all was ok from your hospital visit. 

Enjoy your Sunday every one!

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sun hii .... Congrats again on your lovely bean & happy new pregnancy journal 
Stef: glad ur granddads ok now bless him xx i bet that was a worry for u all but glad he's home and hope ur gran recovers from her op fast xx

I've not Been Upto anything exciting really so not much to update from me, hope everyone's enjoying their weekends x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well kids back to school tomorrow wooppp got me dinner on when i have ate it bq with my mum xx xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi girls :hugs: congrats Sun! i will go check out your journal tomorrow :)

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*caz- the kids go back pretty soon where you are... Tyler isnt back till may! 

how is everyone else today x*


----------



## sun

Can someone do me a quick favour and post a test post? :flower: I want to see if my subscription is fixed! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*test post x*


----------



## sun

Yay!! I'm back! :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif


----------



## MrsLQ

whoop, cant get too excited...feeling a bit sick


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

Stef- glad your grandad is ok :hugs:

Sun - welcome back :happydance:

Kerri + Caz - Hi :hi:

Hope you all had a great weekend. I haven't really done much exciting, just working yesterday and cleaning today. BORING!!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* 

urgh i keep gettin this sharp pain when i sneeze, i know its just the muscles but ooooouuuccchh!!*


----------



## Sambles

Hmm Kerri I would say don't sneeze but I don't think that's possible when you have the urge!xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh haha its only when im sat or lay in a certain position....lol bloody hurts tho haha!*


----------



## Sambles

Is it pregnancy related?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well theres a thread in the PG boards about it and theres loadsa replies of ladies all experiencing the same so im guessing its just cuz the muscles are stretchy as it is x*


----------



## Sambles

How's the UTI now? Did you manage to get some cranberry juice? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no i never got any  ...its ok actually seems to be feeling better already, got to finish the course of antibiotics then do another sample to make sure its gone x*


----------



## sun

I didn't know you had a UTI - crap! :hugs: Antibiotics work pretty fast though. xx
Also I need to revisit your journals so I can subscribe to them again!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hmmm yer unfortuantly i have a UTI  , but fingers crossed it will be cleared up by the antibiotics x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Evening girls :hi:

How are you all today? :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hi  ive just popped into your journal andi...... ooo when are u planning to test again?*


----------



## MiissMuffet

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/590829-10dpo-first-response-can-you-see.html

:)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i can deffo see a second pink line on both those tests!! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

i know! bet they are false though. :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*surely 2 cant be wrong, espesh first response & that pink & thick! 

i will be keeping my fingers crossed x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

back soon friends here :)


----------



## Stef

Afternoon all

Vicky - thank you, had us all worried as he is 90! 

Ive taken a half day at work today. Lazy hehehe. My little car is in for its MOT too so i hope it passes. I rely on it. 

Andi - Fingers crossed for you

xx


----------



## bbblues

Been taking ovulations test twice a day, i got that  this morning.....ahh so nervous really hope it works this time


----------



## sun

Andi - Those are deffo lines!! I would already be celebrating!! Everything Crossed! :hugs:

Stef - Enjoy the half day off and glad he is ok! xx


----------



## Stef

Good Luck bbblues! 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*good luck bbblues* https://www.pic4ever.com/images/13.gif


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm went the gym couldn't resist just went on the bike for 30minutes and walked on the treadmill for 15minutes i enjoyed it glad my son is back in school i have had peach and quiet ha not mum mum mum ever 2 minutes goodluck bbblues x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well ladies ikno its a tad early but ive bought my pram! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/4fvfcja.gif
Im going to pick it up on wed  

Also i am having a sudden love for tomato ketchup! ...Its been the past few weeks ive been eating more and more and tbh its getting worse lol, at mcdonalds the other week i asked for some sauce and the fella handed me 1 pot.......1 pot!! hha i need at least 3! Im finding myself making things for tea that we can have sauce with lol!! 
Love it Mmmmmmmm*


----------



## Stef

:happydance: :happydance: Yay Kerri :happydance: :happydance:

xx


----------



## sun

Kerri - Yay!! You probably already mentioned it, but which one did you buy? Do you still have the one from when Tyler was a baby?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*We need to take the one Tyler had to the tip as it got ruined by damp in our old house  

This is the pram ive bought and all the accessories Its an Icandy Apple ...ive wanted one for ages and never been able to afford one but my lovely mummy & daddy bought me it for a present for the baby!!  *

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/pic.jpg


----------



## sun

OOO an iCandy Apple! Amazing!! And you got all the accessories!! :happydance: That is such a great gift! x


----------



## caz & bob

aw that pram is lovely hun x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Morning girls *yawn* been up since 4.30, just been to take OH to the emergency room. I waited with him as long as I could but Ella needed a change and a feed and we didnt know how long it would take so we've come home. Gosh can't keep my eyes open, it's 6am i have to wait up to ring his work in half an hour and also don't know when to pick him up. Coffee time lol


----------



## sun

Hope you OH is ok! Is he still there?? x


----------



## MiissMuffet

He's got a HUGE hole in his tooth it's been givin g him grief for a while and it's now infected and his face is swollen. he's 2 days with no sleep and hunched over on the couch in agony. he woke me up at 4.30 to take him to the hospital. he's still there, he just txtd me saying he's being seen to. So hopefully it wont be too long till i go pick him up. i'm hoping they will put him on iv antibiotics, not just give him pills to take home. Plus i don't feel like venturiong out again just yet lol. as bad as that sounds, i want to feed and change Ella and have a coffee and stuff lol, i only just got home. I felt bad leaving him there but Ella was getting cranky and i didnt know how long we would be waiting for.


----------



## sun

OMG your poor OH. Tooth pain is the WORST! It sounds pretty bad if his face is all swollen! If it's infected that bad, they probably won't be able to do anything about the tooth until the infection is cleared up! OUCH. 

I know what you mean about leaving the house though - sometimes taking Bun out can be an ordeal! xx
He's not so well behaved in waiting room for long periods of time either lol!


----------



## MiissMuffet

well I just did an i.c. while i'm waiting and there's a faint line. eeeeek fingers crossed!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ooo put a pic up! x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

cant right now, off to pick OH up hes getting it pulled today for free yay!!!


----------



## sun

Oh that's great news!!! 
Here you need to clear the infection before they can fix the problem - meaning pain for longer! And free = even better! He'll be feeling better in no time!

Also I second we need a pic asap!! :D Surely all these lines can't be wrong?? :happydance:


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooooooo good luck andi cant wait for a piccy, Hope your OH is ok.

evening ladies :hi: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

wooopp miissmuffet i hope you are hun and i am next come on bfps x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*weve done well so far on our little thread, but theres still plenty room for some more bfp's!*


----------



## Sambles

Evening ladies,

Did anyone watch Eastenders? I cried my eyes out lol. I know it's only a soap but I was sobbing :haha:

Andi - hope this is your month

Kerri - love the pushchair. That's lovely of your mum and dad to buy that for you

Caz and Sun - Hi, hope you're both ok 

I'm so happy because I lost another 2lbs last week putting my total at 13 lbs so only 1 lb off losing a stone :happydance: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OMG i agree about eastenders how emotional lol 

Thankyou i love it  I love my mum & dadtoo hehe!! xx 

wow vicky thats brilliant well done you x*


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Kerri :thumbup:

At least trying to lose weight keeps my mind off TTC xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thats really good you must be really proud  

And yes ttc is a bit of a head baffler!*


----------



## Sambles

Yes I'm really proud of myself :thumbup:

The only problem is that my boobs don't seem to have got any smaller so they look absolutely massive now! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha!! thats not always a bad thing tho lol some ladies would love big boobies haha! Most men would love them too hahah!! 
Bless ya !!*


----------



## Sambles

Lol Kerri that's what my OH said but I'd prefer to be 1 cup size smaller x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well maybe u will drop a size as u carry on x lol xx if not then you will hafto just live like jordan haha!! Oj xx*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha ha when I was pregnant I really could've given Jordan a run for her money!!

I can't believe how lovely the weather is going to be for the rest of the week and I'm working for the next 5 days :growlmad:


----------



## MrsLQ

Welldone Vicky!!

I know what you mean, I am a size 10 and have 32GG boobs, hubby loves it, I hate it!! and they are huuuuuuuuuuuug eat the moment, I feel your pain!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa!! 

Ooo is the forcast nice......excellent ive got loadsa washing i can get done and out hangin on the line  Boooo to working *


----------



## MrsLQ

ooooooo I can get some washing done too....before the move woohoo!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I hate washing its a giant pain in the bum! lol 


when do u move again cherie x*


----------



## MrsLQ

no definate date yet, just deffo in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Bet you cant wait x*


----------



## sun

VIcky - Amazing job! :thumbup: 

I could do with a little more in the boob area myself - I was sooooo excited to get close to a size D once I started BF Bun. Disappeared fast though :(

Nice that you all have good weather! It was almost 30 degrees here last easter, and it was -5 this morning! So lame! It's like spring decided not to show up! 

x


----------



## sun

OOH Cherie - so exciting! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*goodness im tired, well nanite all speak tomorrow xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

I knooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :D we're home :wave:

Andi - eeeeeeeeeeeeeek show us this latest test :D i'm resisting testing for the mo lol might think about doing one tomorrow morning though :) how do you get negative ic's though? i didnt think that was possible!

Cherie - yay to moving soon :D bet you cant wait :D hows the packing going?

Sun - i'm off to your preggo journal now :D

Kerri - evening poppet and sweet dreams :hugs: btw love the pram :D fab choice :D i have a icandy apple and love it so much! although if i get pregnant anytime soon it'll be sold to make way for my double :D

vicki - woop woop weldone you on your weightloss - i really need to up my game but being so bloody lazy! send some of that positive thinking this way please :D

caz - when are you due to test?

nothing to report here no symptoms, just plain old me! as i said above i might test tomorrow but not sure yet, will see where the mood takes me :) kinda dreading testing though incase its a bfn :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sarah- how do mean you dont get negative ics?

So we are back home now. The emergency dentist turned him down as he works full time and he's not on a benefit grrrrr.

He's got an appointment at 11.30 though at a dentist down the road, going to cost about $250 though, so my Dad is lending us the money. hopefully they can do it- if it's too infected they wont be able to do it, but hopefully those antibiotics he got (i.v.) might've settled it enough. Fingers crossed. he is very nervous.

I can't do my first response today as I didn't have fmu as i was up at 4.30 taking OH to hospital. I went to take a pic of the i.c but i left it on the bathroom sink... in a puddle :( lol, so now there is a very definate line but its clear as it got all wet :dohh:


----------



## sjbno1

hehe what i meant was i thought you couldnt get a negative positive pregnancy result as a positive result is only visable when you have the hormones in your pee stream IYKWIM so it wouldnt be possible to get a false positive? let me go google :D


----------



## sjbno1

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/falsepositive.html


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooooh i get ya. i was like huh?? lol


----------



## sjbno1

lol i didnt do very well explaining - i can defo see a faint line on that second test :D


----------



## caleblake

andi hopefully you can get another tomnorrow, hope DH gets better soon

Cherie dont you be doing too much, I know your moving but you need to take it easy 

Night Kerri, love the pram, its brilliant

Sarah :test: :test: :test:

Vicki well done on the weight loss :thumbup:

Sun hope sprring decides to show its face soon 

I cried all through easties tonight too, Just uploaded my 16 week bump pic and realised Im so much smaller than I was with Caleb, fingers crossed it stays that way as I was like a whale last time :rofl: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

haha no testing just yet - to nervous LOL 

OHHHH Bump pic! off over there now :D


----------



## sun

Andi - I have a good feeling about these tests!!!! All I see are lines! Eek!! :D

Sarah - I don't know how you can resist a good POAS :haha: I test wayyyy before it's even possible to get a pos :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

haha Sun but if i did that i'd get pissed seeing a negative LOL


----------



## MiissMuffet

What dpo are you Sarah?

Holy smokes i just got another on an ic- very light, too light for a photo though, but it's there!


----------



## sun

The thing that drove me mad was that I would hold out as long as possible, then test, get a BFN, and AF would appear within the hour! GAH! So annoying!!
FX'd for when you do test though! xx


----------



## sun

Andi - Post it!! :haha: I have a line eye so I'll see it :haha:


----------



## caleblake

Ooooooooooooo Sarah I dont know how you can resist either I poas from 8dpo sometimes earlier :rofl:

Andi you surely must be pregnant xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Andi that must be positive :)

Im only 6dpo as I ovu'd late lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

The ic's are too light for photo. But i got a faint line at 6 minutes on a 1st response just now. It's past the time limit now but its still getting darker


----------



## sun

That's way too many positives to not be PG!!! And for sure it's going to be light at 10DPO - Mine was super faint at 13DPO! 

I think this is it!!! :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooh i hope so. i ust truely dont believe it. i feel like I'm setting myself up for dissapointment!


----------



## sun

Well in a few days there will be no mistaking it!! :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I hope you're right Sun.... 

:flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

(posted in my journal aswell lol)

Got a faint positive straight away on a clear blue so i went and got a blood test.
She made me look like a fool. 1st she did a pee test. she walked out of the room, did it, then not even a minute later she came back in and was like negative. i was thinking like huh? Are you serious? you are back within less than a minute. then she took another quick glance at it from far away and was like no definatly negative. i told her my tests were super faint as obviously it must be real early and took a few minutes to come up what did she expect- a bold positive result straight away?? Then she was like do you still want the blood test? I was like yea, thats what i came in for. So she gave me a blood test and said you will only hear from me if it's positive but it doesnt look like you are from the test. i said i had gotten like 8 faint positives and she said supermarket tests are useless and she gets people with false positives in all the time. *sigh* Now i feel a little bummed. my hopes are dashed. oh well.


----------



## Stef

Morning all. 

I have a poorly Livy Lou today so I'm having to take the day off to look after her. Poor thing. She's all sniffely and has a cough. She's full of cold :( 

I have a scan today at 10am so I'm going to take Olivia with me. I hope she behaves herself as I'm on my own. Chris is at work. 

Sarah I will keep my fingers crossed for you for when you do test. Regarding your apple would you not get fit the extra adapters on your apple to fit another LO on or have you seen undoable you just have to have?? 

Cherie hope the move goes as smoothly as possible for you and Nats right. Don't over do it. 

Nat 16 weeks already that seems to have really flown by! 

Andi - GL for your blood tests coming back. Perhaps try another FR or IC in a few days. 

X


----------



## Stef

Ps Vicky well done on the weightless that's fantastic. You best tell me your secrets after august!! Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Ignore her Andi, you've taken 8 test vs her 1!!! Goodluck Hun!

Stef - i used to like the pear, but I've met the donkey and really want that, so that's what I'm gonna buy :) I can't wait :)


----------



## Stef

Ahhhh!! I see!! I have only seen it on the Internet. Strange name though eh! Lol. 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi all

Andi.. GL with the bloods!! X

Stef.. Hope Olivia is better soon, hope scan goes well & liv behaves lol, don't forget to text me x

Sarah.. Oo i love the apple glad you recommend it, good luck for when u test will be keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp.

Vicky.. Yes i would also like the weight loss tips I'n October!! Xx

Everyone else :wave:*


----------



## MrsLQ

morning all, sounds like you have busy days...

Stef- Hope Liv's feels better son, hope all is well at the scan and don't forget to post a pic.

Sarah - you could test in a few more days....eeeek....I got mine at 8/9 dpo

Andi - a few more days and there will be no more disputing!! I think you have a bun in the oven...Stupid doctor!!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri - you got your washing out?

I have done 2 loads this morning, they are no the line and there is one more in the machine and 2 more ready to go.....

now just to get everything else that needs doing, done. Think today I am going to do the bathroom, paced most of it away, going to give it a good bleach. Finish Oliver's room, just vac and wash the doors, windows and walls and do the dining room, walls, windows and doors and sort out some of the crap...

I am probably being a bit over optimistic, but hey ho....feeling good today, think it s because I did nothing yesterday other than take liver to nursery and collect him....spent the day in bed. 

I may be possible to do all this, if I can stay away from baby and bump....its a hard task!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie aha you've just reminded me!! Al go do that in a min!! Thankyou!!! *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather lovely her taking my dogs on the field x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Night girls. i'm zonked, been a big day.

caz- when are you going to test? :)

x


----------



## Stef

Well im back from the scan, all was well and posted pics in my journal.

Made Olivia and I lunch, french stick, ham, cucumber, red pepper, cheese chunks and ive just made a niec fruit salad. Olivia didnt want her breakfast this morning but has just eaten all of her lunch. Bless her. She is still under the weather but at least she is eating.

Ive booked her a drs appointment for tomorrow to have her asthma etc checked as she sounds really really wheezy. 

Lovely day here, wish my little girl was well enough to enjoy it, then again if she was well enough id be sat inside at work so cant win either way.

Having salad for tea tonight, im so thankful for the nicer weather it makes me want salads etc more and to be fair i could do with eating more salad. :blush: 

Cherie sounds like you have a busy day planned. I am too going to try have a good tidy round this afternoon

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

MiissMuffet said:


> Night girls. i'm zonked, been a big day.
> 
> caz- when are you going to test? :)
> 
> x

11 or 12dpo hun i am 8dpo today it wil be the 24th x x x


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies, i have a question/opinion for all of you. ive been taking ovulation tests the last few days, twice a day, and yesterday morning i got a positive. But it was so early for me, day 12, but i am also on clomid. Do you ladies think i should still test???? Is it possible to get a palse positive ovulation test???? i usually ovulate days 17-18. I hope i did ovulate since we did all that BDing lol


----------



## Stef

bbblues is this your first time on Clomid? I dare say it could be correct due affect it has on the ovaries.

xx


----------



## sun

I don't think you can get a false pos test, but I usually keep testing until I get a neg! Sometimes I get a few days in a row of positives - meaning more BDing!! xxx


----------



## bbblues

This is my 3rd round of clomid. i tested again afterwards and it was negative. i hope we did it this time around


----------



## caz & bob

when did you take your clomid hun i take mine 2-6 and o between 14 18 so mine is right x x x


----------



## bbblues

Dr told me to take it days 3-7...hope it worked...now i guess the next hard part is waiting to test for pregnancy lol


----------



## sjbno1

Haha I took a test today BFN - I knew it would be as I ovu'd so late! Hoping it will all change though :)

Stef - yep it has got a stupid name lol but I love it! Saw it in John Lewis and told sam I have to have that lol

Kerri - I love my apple and everyone who pushes it love it too! Such a fab buggy if you love walking :) may I ask how much it cost? And was it brand new as I need a rough idea for price :) you can pm if you like :)

Cherie - have fun with your mass clean up operation :)

We've been to the park this morning and I've done so much washing lol can't wait for Friday as I'm off for a week! Hope the weather stays like this :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey sarah, noo i didnt get it brand new this time altho it is from a shop , but she sells like 2nd hand prams from her home kinda thing, it was £250 but i offered £230 and she accpeted if i collect so tbh for all that i got in that photo its a total bargain as the carseats alone brand new are over £100 

i cant wait to use it lol!! xx*


----------



## Stef

I cant wait to have a play with it either :D

haha x


----------



## sun

Sarah - Are you talking about the bugaboo donkey? Nice but yikes! Is it as pricey over there? It's $2500 here!


----------



## Stef

Almost sun, £1200 I think they are supposed to be here. In Canadian dollars that is about $1900 in canadian dollars. 

I think £2500 is about £1600. 

Crazy money.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh Em Gee https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/confused/confused0053.gif 

That is alot for a pram!! I would hafto have a small lotto win to afford that lol xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Haha yep £1200 but if I can sell my candy/maclaren then that's some money towards it lol and hopefully someone will be selling one second hand by the time I have a baby! Lol(a girl can dream) to be honest unless sam is working for this new job I wont have a chance of getting it :( so in that case I'd get the baby jogger city select I think it's called lol


----------



## MrsLQ

gIRLS - NO MASS CLEAN UP OPERATION, NO CLEANING AT ALL...

Spent the whole day in bed, just got up to go and collect Oliver, think I might be coming down with something. 

Kerri- do you have the details fr where you gotbthe pushchair from, Pm if you like.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie thanks to your reminder this morning i got all my washing done today https://www.pic4ever.com/images/129fs916747.gif <----- 

Ive Pm'd u the details xx*


----------



## caleblake

the bugaboo donkey is lush but so expensive I could never justify it.

I had a lovely day the sun was shining and I went to see my friend after physio who has a little baby boy on saturday. He was 5 weeks early and weighed 6lbs and was teeny and it made me sooooooooooooooo broody for my baby.

Davids off tomorrow and we have bought stuff to have a bbq for lunch then we are going into the city tomorrow evening for dinner too so Im really looking forward to some family time. I went into my favorite baby clothes shop today, its a wee boutique that sells loads of designer clothes and they had a 50% sale on. It was so hard as I wanted to buy things but either in pink or blue. 

I got so excited at the thought of buying matching outfits for Caleb and haribo bump if its a boy like I think.............oh no help me I think Im gonna fall off the team yellow wagon to feed my shopping addiction :rofl: xxx


----------



## Stef

Sounds like you have a lovely day planned tomorrow Nat. You still sticking on team yellow?

x


----------



## caleblake

yeah Im still planning to try, its getting hard though, I knew by this point with Caleb.

Its buying stuff thats hard I dont have anything unisex from Caleb as I knew he was a boy and everything I see that I love is in boys or girls colours. xxx


----------



## Stef

I personally dont think there is alot out their for unisex. 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I agree stef there really isnt alot of choice for unisex, most of the stuff is plain white sleepsuits x*


----------



## caleblake

yeah its making me sad I want to buy clothes :sad2: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I got called back in for another blood test as its borderline- what does that mean eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## MrsLQ

Andi- wooohooo, well it's not a no and at thus early stage that's great!


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm nervous! The thing is its easter so i wont get the results till next week grrr


----------



## sun

They are doing a blood test?? If you are very early, they would call it borderline since your HCG Beta isn't high yet. They will need to do another test in 2-3 days to see if your numbers are doubling every 48-72h. If they are, then you are PG! They like to cover their butt though, so even though your HCG is over the line of being PG, it is low enough that they don't want to give it a thumbs up yet!

My first HCG test was considered "borderline" as well - they needed another in 3 days that showed a doubling in order to confirm pregnancy. 
But I was further along than you - 14 DPO! xxx

When is the next test???


----------



## MiissMuffet

she wants me to go in today. but wouldnt that be too soon? if it was negative they wouldve said negative right?


----------



## MiissMuffet

she rung back. 5 and up is pregnant. mines at 6.


----------



## sun

OOH I hope it jumps up at the next test!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

so nervous lol


----------



## bbblues

Fingers crossed miiss muffet!!!

So last night took an ovulation test-positive, this morning i took another-negative, just took another-positive!!!!ahhh my husband better get home from work on time lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

just got back. i'm pregnant. but i'm bleeding. i passed a tiny clot. i'm gutted :'(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Andi- try and not worry about the bleeding too much, lots of women bleed I'n early pregnancy and also if pregnant is 5 and you got 6 then started bleeding then surely if it was anything like a miscarriage then your levels would of been lower and not of been picked up as pregnant on the test x

As hard as it is.... Try not to worry*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks hun, its real light and not bright red, although there was a wee tiny clot. it has slowed down now and is just a wee bit of cm with a tinge of pink. (sorry TMI)


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooo andi I have my fingers crossed this is it for you. Im sure sun had some pleeding early on plus I follow another 2 journals who had bleeding at the start. :dust: xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Andi- as the girl have said, bleeding can be normal....Fingers crossed, just see how it goes, as long as there is no pain, you are generally same...I have had 2 mid sized bleeds with Zar Zar and am ok!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks for the reassurance. i stupidly have been googling for the last 2 hours :dohh: found some reassuring stuff and some not so. i think i will try and go sleep and wake up to a missed call from the nurse telling me good news. PMA fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsLQ

Pma all the way!!!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

nunight :) x


----------



## sjbno1

Good luck and congratulations andi :hugs: I'm sure it'll be ok xxx

Girls quick question as I'm at work :) cd25 today and I approx ovu'd on cd17/18 So when do you think a test would go positive? X


----------



## sun

Andi - Everything crossed that this is it!!! I had 8 days of bleeding starting when AF was due, plus 2 additional days later. If my AF wasn't normally so heavy and nasty I wouldn't have tested as I would have assumed it was AF. I finally tested after 6 days of what I thought was a really weird AF. xxx

Sarah - It is so hard to say! This past BFP I got was super SUPER light at 13DPO. I may have seen it at 12DPO, but I doubt I would have seen it much earlier than that. I would say maybe sometime between today and Friday? I see lots of people get a pos sooner than I did!


----------



## MrsLQ

Any time from now honey- I got mine at 8/9 dpo... However it was super light.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the sun if its nice were you are afm this bnb has been funny when trying to get on it not long to test wooppp hope its worked this time round andi everything will be fine hun don't worry x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well today i have been on a right little mission, went to pick up my pram  
Home now though thank goodness as i have really achey tummy muscles think its from being sat for so long in the car, and my back is sore too  
My prams lovely the only thing thats not good is some of the spokes on the parasol are broken but tbh im not hugely fussed about that.

I got my results back from my downs screening today and they have said i am low risk  

Hope everyone else is ok x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Grrrr Double Post!*


----------



## MrsLQ

Happy 14 weeks Miss Kerri!!! :happydance:


----------



## sun

14 weeks!!! Yay!! :happydance: 

Good day - 14 weeks, low risk, and a new pram!! :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

ok i wont test until AF is late then :shrug:

Kerri - yay to to collecting your new pram and your low risk results :D happy 14 weeks!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou everyone   

I am chilling on the sofa now after a lovely tea, i thought the past 2 days the exhaustion had wore off a little but tonite.....it appears not! lol am super sleepy.*


----------



## sun

Sarah - When do you expect AF to show?? 9DPO sounds like a good day to test!! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

happy 14 week hun x x x


----------



## sjbno1

AF due on Saturday but as I got a postive ovu last Tuesday that would make me only 7DPO - not sure if thats even long enough to get pregnant at the moment :wacko:

Caz when are you due to test?


----------



## sun

Sarah - My LP was less than 10 days so it can happen!! xx


----------



## sjbno1

ohh thats good then :) i took a test yesterday and it was a bfn but i know its really early - so keeping my fingers crossed - cant believe i had such a short 2ww - feels very strange lol


----------



## sun

I actually took vitex the month I got my BFP - I think it really made a difference!
Also lots of women take Vitamin B6 for short LP! I take the 50mg B-complex 1x/day. xx


----------



## caz & bob

sarah im testing 12dpo hun i am 9dpo today x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

test buddies!!


----------



## sjbno1

Lol cherie!

Caz - any symptoms?

Sun - what's vitex? I've started taking EPO this month, will look into B6 lol


----------



## sun

vitex aka agnus cactus is an herb for regulating the cycles. You can get it at health food stores - I took it in tincture form but you can get pills or tea as well. I think Vicki is also taking it. xx


----------



## MrsLQ

I took EPO the month I caught, only month I ever used it!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

morning girls. bleeding real heavy now :(


----------



## sun

MiissMuffet said:


> morning girls. bleeding real heavy now :(

Oh No!! :( :hugs: What did the doc say?


----------



## MiissMuffet

havn't heard from her yet. Atleast I'm not going to be dissapointed if she tells me my levels are too low. I been nervous waiting for the results now I'm expecting them to not be so good, so prob best i'm bleeding now and I kinda get whats happening


----------



## sun

:hugs: Hope you're ok and the doc gets back to you soon xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm not cramping my uterus just feels quite heavy and bloated. I got a faint line of a first response still. I wasnt even going to bother doing it but i did. i'm not bleeding heavy heavy, but still enough to wet a pad. There's abit of a flow to it


----------



## sun

When I was bleeding it was enough I had to wear a pad for a week but not nearly as heavy as my regular AF. Is it like your regular AF? So worried! x


----------



## MiissMuffet

No not quite as heavy. I'm not crampy but i just got tight tugging twinges going on. she hasnt rung me yet.


----------



## sun

Oh I hope she calls soon! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

i hope so too!! it's almost 1 pm. hopefully shes just been busy


----------



## MiissMuffet

bleeding quite heavily and passed a few clots. quite uncomfortable. the levels are the same she said go in next week for more bloods i said dont worry bout it im bleeding and she said she concerned bout ectopic so if pain gets real bad to go to chch womans hospital. I'm ok though, just cant wait for the bleeding to stop!


----------



## sjbno1

Awww andi hope your ok xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea i'm ok, thanks xx


----------



## MrsLQ

sorry to hear this Andi, hope the bleeding and the pain stops soon xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well today ladies the weather has been sooo lovely 

We got Tylers paddling pool out and hes played in that all afternoon. Then we had a picnic tea in the garden was lovely  

Got a few photos of our day i will post them in a sec .... Oh & i burnt my hand on the oven tray  ....really hurt **ouchies**

whats everyone else been upto on this sunny day!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heres some of our sunny day pics 

Tyler in the pool
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/4af2d00a.jpg

& again with is wacky wet hairdo! 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/e078a80e.jpg

Brooke Sunbathing
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/e77eaae0.jpg

Ty in pool again
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/9f4bd7c5.jpg

Brooke eating an ice lolly 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/32064a56.jpg

My burnt hand lol
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/1f72b8b4.jpg*


----------



## caz & bob

aw love the pic hun looked like you had a good time hun x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

he is a stunner!!! soooooooooooooooooo cute!!!! looks like you guys had fun, I have already packed Oliver's paddling pool away...so will have to wait till the new house!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks hehe it was lots of fun x

I have 1 more pic left to post haha sorry then i will stop boring you all with my life stories haha....its quite funny tho

the otherday i went upstairs to put some washing away while tyler was drawing downstairs..... i head him shouting "mummy look i have whiskers like a kitten"

this is what i came downstairs too.....ignore the chocolate splodge on his top haha hes a larl scruff haha!!*
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/photo-1.jpg


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - Tyler is so adorable :hugs: I need to get Sam's paddling pool out soon, I might do it on Sun

Well I'm so tired tonight. I've been working since Tues and I've also been walking there and back (which is 2.5 miles each way) so I've walked 15 miles in 3 days and it's been really hot. I'm working tomorrow, Sat and Mon as well so I think I need a couple of early nights :sleep: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*wow vicky thats alot of walkin espesh in this heat!! u must be shattered x*


----------



## Sambles

Lol Kerri I'm exhausted but I'm determined to get back into my size 8 jeans which means I need to lose quite a bit more weight :growlmad: so I figured walking will help with that xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well if u keep up that amount of walking you will reach ur size 8 goal in no time!! .... i think once october has been and baby is born i will be deffo taking your advice & weightloss tips*


----------



## Sambles

I steal all the advice and tips from the dieting and weightloss section on here :haha: I've got good motivation though because my best friend is getting married in August and I'm maid of honour so I want to reach my target by then :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ahhhh i see, well that will be my mission too tbh, my sister gets married next september and i am also maid of honour so i will set that as my reason xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

no one I know is getting married, so I guess I will just be a fatty...mwahahahaha


----------



## Sambles

Lol Cherie :haha: I don't think you could ever be described as a fatty going by your bump pic - you're lovely and slim xx


----------



## Stef

Tyler is so gorgeous!!

Cant wait for next Sundays mayhem with him and Olivia haha. 

Vicky thats alot of walking!!! Once this baby is out im going to become a skinny minnie I hope. I will deffo needs tips advice and encouragement and I think your just the person vicky :haha:

Im shattered today. Work have this awful thing they do were in the winter they have the aircon on full blast and we all have to sit with our coats on and on hot days like today they dont switch the bloody thing on. Fed up of it. 

Olivias been a tyke since i picked her up from nursery she really wears me thin at the moment. :(

Xx


----------



## MrsLQ

meh, I am about 2 stone heavier than before I had Oliver, so if I stay 2 stone heavier after this one I will be a heffer!! I was 8.5 stone before and now 10.5 and I went up to 13 during the pregnancy, that was 4.5 stone....weight gain...Although I think about 2 stone was my 30II boobies I truly was :holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Sambles

Lol Stef I will do what I can to help you :thumbup:

I know exactly what you mean about work and the heating / air con. It really pisses me off :growlmad: xx


----------



## Sambles

Cherie that sounds like me. I put on just over 4 stone when pregnant with Sam and I'm still just under 2 stone heavier than what I was pre - pregnancy. That's why I'm hoping to lose at least another stone before I get pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

If you dont mind me asking Vicky what clothes size are you now? I was a 10/12 before I got pg with Liv, I put on 4 stone and im now a size 16 and stuck. I went to weight watchers when i was on Mat leave and lost 2 stone and went down into a comfortable sz 14 but then i went back to work full time and started putting weight back on and then since i got married and was content again ive gone back to a 16 and just seem stuck there. Its not somewhere I want to be but I dont want to be stressing about it whilst pg though i am trying to watch what I eat a little more these last few weeks and because of the warm weather that's making it easier. 

However im hoping once ive had this LO that ill find the motivation to get into my pre preg clothes (pre preg before Liv) 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i was a size 8 pre Tyler and i put on 2stone...i now weigh just under 10stone and im in size 10-12 clothes im hoping that after this baby and some weight loss tips off vicky that i can either stay clothes size 10-12 or less  (forever hopefull) haha*


----------



## Sambles

Stef - I'm a size 12 now. I was size 8 pre - pregnancy and after I had Sam I was a 14 and since losing the 13 lbs I've gone down a clothes size :thumbup: I weigh 9 stone 10 now and my target is 8 stone :wacko: I honestly thought I was going to be a size 14 forever (not that there's anything wrong with that) so I'm amazed at how my body has changed already in only 2 months :thumbup:


----------



## Stef

Keep going like you are vicky and im sure you will soon be there. I hope I can find as much motivation as you have. 

Soon if you stand on a side we will miss you :rofl: 

x


----------



## Sambles

Lol Stef I don't want to be too skinny I like my food way too much x


----------



## Stef

Haha me too! Evidently! lol x


----------



## sjbno1

its been so hard to post on here :( stupid bnb! 

vicki - weldone with all the walking :D your doing so well :) 

kerri - loving your photos hun :) love tyler as a cat :D

evening stef and cherie :wave:

anyone heard from Andi tonight? hope shes ok :( 

nothing to report here CD26 and no feelings of anything :shrug: I have 12days off work now though so not gonna worry to much at the moment as lots to do in the next couple of weeks :D 

whats everyones plans for easter? i'm assuming no chocolate :haha:


----------



## MrsLQ

spending it with Family, maybe a bbq, not at ours at my fil's . Just gonna spend loads of time with my boys!!!


----------



## sjbno1

sounds nice cherie :) i love BBQ's we've aleady had a couple - food always taste so good when cooked on a bbq :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Depending on the weather we are going to my mum & dads on sat for a bbq *


----------



## sjbno1

so lots of bbq's this weekend :) we're going on a easter egg hunt on Saturday :) this will be Izzie's first easter egg hunt :) not sure she'll quite get it though LOL


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies, can i join your team? Im 24 (had to calculate that there!??!!lol) and my LO is 22 months and ive no idea where times gone!! We will be TTC#2 this month or next month? 
xxxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awwwwwwww nice sarah ....she will be excited *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*welcome babydance  :wave:*


----------



## Stef

Hello Babydance, your more than welcome on our thread. 

Unfortunately time seems to fly, i dont know how i ever ended up with a 3 yo 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

hi :wave babydance :) welcome to our little home :) 

awww stef i bet thats gone so fast

kerri - i'm hoping her older cousin will help her! 

OOPS well i just fell off the WW wagon!!! the Aero bar was calling me :blush: i've been so bad since weigh in! oops


----------



## Babydance

aw thank you lovlies!! are you all now expecting or still TTC? :) xxxx


----------



## Babydance

sjbno1 - ive just sat and ate a creme egg and 2 packs of mini cheddars and there is another creme egg shouting at me to eat it! hehe FAIL xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Theres 5 of us expecting (i think) 

Oh sarah dont worry about the aero.... ive just had a pack of crisps & a bag of jellytots haha! ...chocolate produces "happy hormone" so its a must *


----------



## sjbno1

i'm ttc still :D but due to test on Saturday'ish haha

whats your name babydance :) you'll see we all call each other by names as its so confusing with usernames LOL - i've had a aero fail LOL 

Kerri - haha i can use that as my excuse but not sure it'll wash at WW lol


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi babydance, welcome!!

The girls are so lovely and crazy... You excited about ttc?? How long did it take with your 1st???


----------



## Babydance

Hey ladies aw youre all so lovely already! :D pleased i popped in here! Im Christine but for easyness just call me Xtine :) 
With my first i was only TTC for one month but i have a feeling it'll be alot longer this time? Can see myself getting obsessed already! DH works away so ive just been on 4 weeks BCP to change my cycle to Ov whilst hes home, my cycle is 28 days an hes 2 weeks away 2 weeks home so we were never going to concieve if i kept on with my cycle that way! xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Sounds like a good plan!!! Hopefully your stay will be short and sweet.


----------



## MrsLQ

Right girls gonna sound like a thicko..... Is subway sandwiches deli meat? I at the ham and turkey breast, just thought not meant to eat deli meat, not really worried, just won't eat I again.


----------



## Stef

Well hope it dosent take too long for you. 

I took us a 4 months 1st time and almost 4 this time though my cycle was almost 100 days before getting my bfp this time round.

Im watching celeb juice... I bloody love it! haha 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey xtine  Im Kerri x

cherie- subway is classed as deli meat yeh....but tbh this deli meat thing is all new....i ate deli meat all the way through my pregnancy with Tyler & i have been eating it this time too, if we didnt eat deli meat how boring would sandwiches be!

I dont eat subway - simply cuz i dont like it but IMO its upto you what u eat in pregnancy...i cant see any problem with deli meat tbh..... when i was preg with Ty there was this big issue with peanuts not being safe....now aparntly they are 100% safe to eat unless theres allergy history in the family .....scare mongering most of it so i wouldnt worry hun x*


----------



## sjbno1

christine - awww hopefully you'll get a bfp quick - i seem to spend forever here lol - took 11months with izzie - hoping it'll be quicker this time :) i got a positive OPK on CD17! and AF is due cd28 or so i think it will be if its not late :) 

cherie - i think deli meats would be uncooked meats, i think things like ham, chicken, beef, turkey would be ok but things like proscuitto, parma ham, pancetta etc would be a no no although i ate those too LOL i'm a rebel at times :haha:


----------



## Babydance

DAMNNNN forgot it was on?! anyone know when its repeated?? 

I hope my stay will be short but i'll still stay here even when BFP appears lol for some reason i nthink it'll take us a year! How long was everyone else ttc#1 for? xxx


----------



## sjbno1

right my lovelies - i'm off to read my Martina Cole book :) nothing like a bit of gangster reading before bed :haha:

Andi - if you come on here whilst i'm sleeping - hope your ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I ttc #1 for 3months xx 

We got lucky this time as it was our 1st month of properly ttc that we got the bfp  

I hope you get your bfp alot earlier than a year hunni xx *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite sarah .... enjoy your book  xxxx*


----------



## Stef

Morning Girls. 

Hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend!!! 

My employer dosent believe in bank holidays so I'm at work tomorrow and Monday. But never mind!! Come August I can be a ladie
Of leisure.

Xx


----------



## MrsLQ

lady of leisure sounds good!!!

it took us 13 months to catch with Oliver and then 3+ years with this one, but I lost 4 inbetween.... hopefully your journey will be much more smooth!!! and speedy!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning ladies  another lovely day!!! What's everyone's plans today... Apart from poor Stef xx my employer didn't believe in bank holidays when i was working either!! *


----------



## Sambles

Stef - I'm working today and Mon as well (and tomorrow) . I think a lot of companies don't believe in bank holidays anymore x


----------



## Stef

Oh I am off today. But only because its my set day off, I have fridays and Sundays off every week. 

Vicky, I think your right. I wouldnt mind so much if i actually liked my job.

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi girls how r u all today? :flower:


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies how is everyone? Is cold here :( booo im going to cook and freeze some meals today for when DH gets home. Anyone have suggestions for meals to freeze? i have stew and lasange up to now lol xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning girls :wave:

Andi - how are you??

Xtine- Hmmm erm Curries, Chilli's, Spag Bol.... Where bouts do u live...its slightly cloudier here today but the sun is slowly pushing its way out so am hopin in an hour or so it will be out and we can enjoy the garden again x*


----------



## Babydance

ah thanks hun whats everyones names - usernames? 
im up in Scotland the sun is starting to push through but my tootsies are still like ice lol xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im Kerri 

Stef - Stef lol

Miss Muffet - Andi

Sjbno1- Sarah

Sambles- Vicky

Mrs LQ- Cherie

Sun - Dani but We just all call her sun 

Gash02- Natalie

Caz & Bob- Caz or Carrie

Theres bbblues but my minds gone blank & i cant remember her name

Sorry if ive missed anyone ....really hope i havent.*


----------



## Stef

*Mummy2Tylerxx's name is cow pat!* :rofl: Just kidding its Kerri

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*As you can see stef is the threads comedian hahahah!!! 

heheh xxx*


----------



## Stef

Some one has to be :fool:


----------



## Babydance

LOL you know id kinda given up on this site everyone seemed so doore!! you lot seem so cheery! wheres everyone from? xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stick with us ...we all have loadsa laughs here, its a ttc thread an us pregnant ladies never left cuz its our little bnb home 

Im from cumbria ....I think natalie is from scotland too.

We have 2 girls that arnt from the uk...sun is in canada & andi is in NZ x*


----------



## Stef

Im from North East England for my Sins. But when im on mat leave my 2nd home is in cumbria :winkwink: haha

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Aha remember and bring your tent loser as i aint having your waters breaking in my house haha!!!  *


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm ok today, although i told my mum and she was so mean :(

I'm from new zealand :) And it's cold here too brrrrr

Where is Cumbria?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*what did ur mum say to you?? So did u find out what was causing the bleeding??

Cumbria is in england, Its called the lake district  Its really lovely but theres not much to do but i love it xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea I lost the baby. I had some wicked cramping last night and have passed alot of tissue and clots (sorry tmi). I feel abit better now though. i keep feeling ok mentally then i'll feel sad and then i feel ok again and then sad. my mum didnt help. basiaclly she spazed out that i got pregnant and said thank god its gone :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*aaww sorry to hear that andi - and thats terrible what your mum said  HUGS 

are you going to carry on ttc or do u think your gonna have a break ? x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

no carry on I thinl. I'm scared to have to through this again though it's not very nice :( i was only bout 4 weeks but its still hard


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked aw miiss muffet so sorry for your loss hun x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

Andi - so sorry, i think the same way they say a line is a line...a loss is a loss...you become a mother at conception....we are all here for you, I have been through this more times than I wish on anyone, I hope this is the only time you have to experience it. Pm me if you want to chat....kisses and hugs xxxx

Xtina I am from Birmingham in the West Midlands, my husbands dad's girlfriend is a Scot!!!


----------



## bbblues

Sorry for your loss muffet, stay positive i know its tough but we are all here for you 

My name is Kerrin and I'm from New York. i have family over in Scotland, in Glasgow. Went to visit them 4 years ago, love it there 

I hope everyone has a nice holiday, still cold here


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*wow kerrin i didnt realise you lived in new york!! ...ive just noticed now it actually says it under ur avatar - which is very cute btw 

well today weve spent the day in the garden again, then went to my mums for an hour and now weve just got back , Me & Tyler have baked a toffee cake and are now waiting for our friends to arrive and were gonna have a chilled night with a take-away 

Looking forward to a BBQ tomorro (praying it stays nice)*


----------



## Stef

Today.... I need a large gin. Actually I've only needed this in the last 45 mins from picking up a man from the pub who's supposed to be my husband but instead it's a blind drunk idiot!! Scrap the large gin the whole bottle would do. He was only supposed to be having one or two so he could spend the evening with me as I'm at work tomorrow when he is off. I can't even stand to be in his company right now!!

Grrrr! The rest of my day however has been very nice. Met a friend and her little girl for lunch, spent some time in a woodland park and then the rest of the afternoon in her garden with the two girls playing. Was really nice to catch up with her again. :) 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sorry stef but u do make me laugh...........drunk men are 100% the worst thing ever!! I would jump on the next plane out the country when steven gets drunk, so bloody annoying!!! so i really feel for u, hopefully he will fall asleep soon , then when he does draw all over his face & photograph it as payback for being a drunken state! *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tested this morning with an ic not a line so going to get some proper test today or tomorrow my cervix is high so just going to see if the witch come are what when i got my bfp in may it was 13or 14 dpo x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well today it was BBQ day.......and ...........IT RAINED!!!!! 

badly!


Was gutted! ...Out of all the days to rain it picks today!, Anyway we decided not to let that stop us so we went to argos & bought a gazebo and had a lovely BBQ in the rain!! & now at 7:00pm the sun comes out and decides to shine ..... argh i could smack it!! rage! 

anyway how has everyone elses day been!*


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovlies! how are you all?

I feel sick, too much chocolate already LOL

I was wondering those lucky ladies who are already preg with no.2 could you post a pic of your belly? im hoping to keep shtum until 16 weeks?? doable i dunno? 

xxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I've got bump pics in my journal Hun xx*


----------



## Babydance

Off for a nosey! :D xx


----------



## Babydance

aw wow such a lovely bump!! and definatley hideable! (that is a word honest!) What size are you normally? i was an 8-10 pre preg im now a 10, sometimes a 12 depending on shop! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I was a 8 before Tyler now I'm a 10 -12 xx 

Well hunny it's past my bedtime, infact I've already been asleep & woke and now goin back to sleep .... Nanitexx*


----------



## sun

Just popping in to say hello!! :wave: 
I know everyone is in bed, but we just got in and had a great trip! Talk to you all tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Stef

Glad you had a good trip!! Been eerily quiet on the thread!! Every one must be enjoying the bank holiday!! 

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x


----------



## sun

Happy Easter everyone!! xx Hope you're all having a good weekend!


----------



## Babydance

Hey Caz your not out till the witch shows (which i hope she doesnt!!) 

Hope everyones having a nice day! Im just tidying and cleaning everything in sight lol DH is due home tomorrow so dont want to have to do any house work tomorrow or the next day! There isnt a stitch of washing to do apart from what me and LO are wearing hehe!! I feel sick due to too many mini eggs lol 
Need to give myself a manicure, pedicure, tan, shave my legs and other areas ;) LOL and im ready for him hehe 

Hope youre all having nice days!! xxxx


----------



## sjbno1

evening lovelies :hugs:

caz - you still have plenty of time for a bfp hun :) keeping my fingers crossed for you :) 

kerri - boo about the rain - it thundered and poured down here yesterday but thankfully it was nice so we had everyone over :) 

i tried to post yesterday but my stupid iphone kept going mental, i did read though yesterday but my cousin came off his bike and things got side tracked, the police said hes lucky to be alive and that a guardian angel must be watching over him :cry: they said if it had just been a bit different he wouldnt be here :( bikes a write off but thankfully hes promised not to get back on it :) so thats good - hate them things, know so many people almost killed on them :cry: anyway thats why i didnt post - and why i've forgotten :hugs:

in other news, erm CD29 and no af :shrug: took a ebay test yesterday and it was negative not had a 29 day cycle since ttc so guess if AF isnt here tomorrow its officially a day late? :shrug: i have a frer that i will use in the morning if AF isnt here but i can guarentee as soon as i use it af will be here 2 seconds after :dohh: how is everyone elses weekend going?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah- sorry to hear bout the accident but so glad hes ok!! x i agree i hate bikes! dangerous things  will be keeping my fingers crossed for some nice matching pink lines on that FRER *


----------



## sjbno1

thanks hun :) i'm so pleased he was wearing his leathers - there completely destroyed! just thankful that everything turned out ok! hmmmm i dont know what to do about the test lol i hate not knowing but hate the fact the minute i go to test af could appear lol


----------



## Stef

Hey Sarah sorry to hear about your cousins accident. So pleased all is O.K. I too do not like motor bikes they frighten then life out of me, a few years back my cousin wasnt so lucky. If Chris ever decided to start riding motorbikes it was cause such a rift i reckon we would be divorced. lol.

Hoping you get a positive on the FRER tomorrow. Will be looking for updates. 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

thanks stef - sorry to hear about your cousin :hugs:

there so dangerous! sam has gone over handlebars twice, 2 of my uncles have had there legs crushed (infact thats how my aunt met her husband, he was in the same hospital as my uncle and she was visiting him, they had the same injuries) and my older bro! sodding things!

thanks - i'm so confused with what to do - i know before izzie i had longer than 28day cycles but i havent had them since izzie iykwim = they always come today :shrug:


----------



## Stef

Oooh well I say :test: in the morning !

:test: :test: :test:

x


----------



## bbblues

sorry to hear about your cousin sarah, glad to hear he is well though 

im trying so hard not to test early, but really hope i could be this time, my boobs are killing me!! And I still have a week to go plus cramping already. Hope you have a nice Easter, i ate like a cow lol


----------



## sjbno1

Right so no Af this morning either! Was sure she'd be here by the morning! I didn't test I was to nervous!

So decided if no af by tomorrow morning I'll test then! That'll make me 2 days late then! Sure she'll appear today though lol


----------



## sjbno1

Christine - oh sounds good :) when will you test?


----------



## MrsLQ

sarah, we need hourly updates about af....oh the tension!!!!!


----------



## Babydance

hello lovlies!! Oh im hoping we hear some BFP's over the next few days!!! Fingers crossed for yous!! And resisting to test .. not a chance i could do it!! You have inner strength! hehe
DH gets home today! Im all excited! I think his job keeps our relationship alive cos we appriciate each other so much more! Ive got butterflies hehe ive just to put the dishwasher on and change the bed! :D i made the dinner last night (a big lasagne topped with cheese and herbs) and popped it in the fridge! Should i do chips or garlic bread with it? 
Hope youre all ok its been quite quiet in here. Hope its not me whos intruded!!

xxxxxx


----------



## sjbno1

Cherie - well just been to the loo and not sure if I saw a sign of af or if I'm going bonkers? TMI alert I seem to have loads of ewcm :shrug: :blush:

Christine - awwww I remember butterfly's :) they've long gone here lol I'd have garlic bread :) nomnomnom and don't be silly it's nice having new people here :) sometimes we get waylaid and disappear for a few days but we all congregate back lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah- argh test!!! Give in to the temptation!! 

Kerrin- i also think your symptoms sound promising!!! If you were to test would it be too early??

Awww xtine that's so lovely about you & your DH  bet you can't wait to see him, how long has he been away?? The dinner sounds nice & chips & garlic bread sound good too  
I hope you have a lovely time together x

Ahhh nice sunshine again today xx*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah increased cm is a good sign!!!  *


----------



## sjbno1

Kerrin - I missed your post when will you test?

So I just did a eBay cheapie test and bfn! No af though or sign when I wipe :shrug: it's the first time I've used these so not sure how reliable they are?


----------



## Stef

Sarah test test test! The suspense is killing me.. Go go go! A bfp would make my day at work much better! X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm started spotting just hope its not af coming because i never get spotting i just get af straight away funny just chilling today my sons back to school in the morning there only in school 3 days they brake up again x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Lol stef! I did a eBay one and it was a bfn! If no af today I'll use my frer in the morning! 

Trust me this is killing me also but I have a phobia of taking tests when af is late lol


----------



## Babydance

ok i'll do chips and garlic bread with the lasagne cos im indecisive lol 
He's been away for 2 weeks, we've been together 9 years lol so its nice to still feel like this :D 
Whats everyones plans for today? Me and LO will prob head to tesco and thats about as exciting it is until DH gets home at tea time, if his helicopter isnt delayed.. fingers crossed!!!!! xxx


----------



## Babydance

I hope we hear BFP's later on today!! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*What's his job hun.., sorry if you've already said xx
I'm just having lunch then gonna headroom town with my mum so she can grab some shoppin then that's about all x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*That was meant to say .. Head to not headroom haha silly iphone*


----------



## sjbno1

Lol kerri headroom :haha: 

We just made rock cakes :) not sure how there gonn turn out! I can ruin most things and I can see they merged into one giant biscuit lol oops

Hope his helicopter isn't delayed, is he away often then? Mmmmm Lasange and garlic bread with chips sounds nom!!! Can I come :)


----------



## Babydance

have fun in town with your Mum hun

mm rockcakes! yum im sure they will turn out fine and if not they will still taste good hehehe

hubby works on the rigs so hes away regularly! 

This is our first official month TTC so fingers crossed got a feeling it wont happen but we can hope eh! 

LO is sitting beside me here watching mickey mouse clubhouse and eating quavers.. how nutricious lol 

Ive made upside down apple cupcakes for hubs coming home think i might go eat one with ice cream when LO goes for a nap hehehe mmm


----------



## sun

Sarah - I understand your test phobia! I would test and AF would show up within the hour! Hope AF stays away for good this time though!! xx

Hi Babydance - I don't think we've officially met! :wave: I've been away for a little while! Good luck this month!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im really excited  Ive just bought a new hoover (not a posh dyson one or anything) as my old one broke a week ago and the Hoover OCD i have has been driving me wild not being able to hoover daily so i got home and hoovered my entire house  i even did my wooden bathroom floor haha!! It felt A.M.A.Z.I.N.G to see my floors so clean again  

anyway thats my pointless little post but thought i would let u all join in and share my excitement!! *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well af came so on to round 2 of clomid 100mg woopp x x x


----------



## sun

:haha: I just hoovered my couch and throw carpet a couple minutes ago! I have wood floors everywhere else though and they really need a good clean! I need to get my steam mop working again! xx


----------



## sun

caz - Sorry AF got you!!! Lots and lots of luck in round 2!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* to af - good luck with round 2 x
Sun the steam mop sounds good  *


----------



## bbblues

I am trying to hold out until next Monday, i ovulated so early this month, probably because I was taking 100 mg of clomid. And my cm is out of control, and i had that with my daughter as well. sorry tmi lol. I hope this week goes by fast. I think it will though, today is my daughter Lilly's 2nd birthday. I am doing a dinner here (ordering chinese lol) and tomorrow is 2 year pictures at the beach. Hubby has vacation this week too  And Lilly's birthday party is Friday, so I"m thinking Monday will come fast.


----------



## sjbno1

:dohh: the witch got me tonight! WTF she was sodding late - wondering now if the stress from my cousins accident could have delayed it? Ah well on to the next month - gonna order some more OPKs as i dont have many left :) gonna go and find my jenny renny reading to, to see how on track that might be LOL 

Kerrin - awww hope Lily has a good 2nd birthday :) sounds like a busy week :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Booo to the  *


----------



## caz & bob

aw same with me sarah fx for next cycle for us i am going to get some conceive plus and softcups and try x x x


----------



## sjbno1

oh i'm gonna google soft cups LOL 

i just bought 50 OPKS lol


----------



## sjbno1

oh just saw a video on how they work - not sure there for me lol


----------



## bbblues

I tried soft cups for the first time this month, definatly different but the concept makes sense and figured it was worth the shot....guess well find out how they did next week


----------



## sun

Sarah - Sorry AF got you!! :( We used softcups for a couple months, but didn't use them last month. I did use vitex and preseed though! xx


----------



## sjbno1

I have some preseed so will go and check the use by date :D

i started a TTC journal tonight too so spam away girls if you want LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive made myself comfy there already sarah *


----------



## charchar92

hello people 
my name is charlene im new to this. i lost my baby 1 year ago on the 23. me and my fiancve has been trying ever since but no luck. i got told by my doc's that i have cysts on ovaries. im very scared i am unable to carry a baby. 

it will be great if i would get to know some people who understand me i guess my fiance is not much help as he dont really know what to say to me. :'( 

x


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Charlene - sorry to hear about your loss :( hope you get a bfp soon hun :) how long have you been ttc?

Kerri - I saw :D thanks sweets - expect mucho rambling no doubt lol i guess it'll make me update my actual parenting journal with parenting related things LOL 

btw has anyone seen Vicki??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* charlene hope your stay is short & sweet xx

sarah- nooo wonder where she is, shes maybe been busy enjoying her easter weekend, altho she did mention she was working over it too ........hopefully she will update us soon!!*


----------



## caz & bob

sarah the softcups work for loads of people i am going to try im abit scard but they carnt get stuck hun sun whats vitex hun hiya charlene sorry for your loss hun fx you get your bfp soon hun x x x


----------



## sun

Hi Charlene! :wave: Hope you get your BFP soon and I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

I have cysts on my ovaries too, but they're not overly large and only painful occasionally. I know it's common for women to get small cysts on and off, but the large ones can cause lots of pain and possibly affect fertility. Did your doc say any more about them and whether they are bad enough to cause problems??


----------



## charchar92

Thank you Sarah and Mummy2tylerxx and caz&bob 

i was been trying for over 1 year now. deep down i know i cant carry but i would do anything too hold my own precious child in my arms. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

can you not have it removed hun x x x


----------



## Stef

Evening all.

Caz & Sarah Booo to the witch! :( Hope she stays away next month for you both.

Im super tired tonight. Argh :( No bump pic from me tonight but i might do one tomorrow as will be 23 weeks (really - where did that go)

CharChar92 welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your loss but dont give up hope. 

Sun, you getting any better weather yet? It was the hottest Easter here for 60 years 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

what did you grils use to get your bfps x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Folic Acid & Lots Of BD'in *


----------



## Stef

I didnt use anything... apart from the obvious. It was the last thing I expected though. I was just waiting for my cycle to return and getting down about it. 

x


----------



## charchar92

thank you stef :)

ill try not to give up hope just yet 

x


----------



## sjbno1

charlene - hope it happens for you soon - have the drs said you cant carry to term? sorry for all the questions :hugs:

caz - i'd worry they'd get stuck and i couldnt retreive it :shrug: 

evening sun, kerri and stef :wave:


----------



## sun

caz - I used vitex (think this made a huge difference as my cycles were really off) and preseed plus the OPKs and charting. xx

char - It took us 4 years NTNP/TTC to get #1 and then only 7 cycles to get PG with #2!!! It is so depressing when it takes so long, but there are tons of success stories on here with girls getting PG after TTC 1 year+. Do you see a fertility specialist? Ours was really helpful! xx


----------



## charchar92

hey sarah. 

the drs said because of my bad heart and my body isnt that strong i wouldnt be able to carry for long. 
they said if i was to make it to birth it could put mine or the baby at death's door. 

and its fine i dont mind as long as i meeting new people you can ask away :) 

x


----------



## sun

Hi Sarah! :wave: About the softcups - I did have to do some weird yoga positions to get it out a few times :blush: It was too much trouble for me to keep using them.


----------



## caz & bob

sun whats vitex hun x x x


----------



## charchar92

No sun i dont see anybody. i would like to, im here to meet people who have been through what i have been through and now have children. im glad my friend got me into this. im reading alot off thing and some are so heart braking i cant believe i thought it was the end of the world for me. but now im starting understand :) x


----------



## sun

caz - It's an herb (also called agnus-castus) that has traditionally been used to aid fertility and help regulate cycles. https://www.fertilaid.com/vitexagnuscastus.asp 
I had LPD (luteal phase defect) and the month I took it I got a 9-10 day LP for the first time! xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi girls :hi:

i have not been on much, it's been a busy weekedn. I hope you are all doing great :)

hi Charlene. so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I looked up softcups, but i guess i don't understand them. wouldnt they fall out? 

x


----------



## sun

They do stay in - they're far enough in that they stay. But getting them in the right position so you can't feel them is hard - then getting them out requires lots of digging around :haha: Apparently you get used to them and it gets much easier, but I gave up.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out think i am going to get some softcups a lot of girls have got bfp threw using them so just want to try i am a bit scared but they cant go any were to get stuck ha x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Caz- you'll have to let us know how you get on :) I'm not sure I'm convinced! Haha I'm a nervous neris lol

Hope everyone had a good day??


----------



## pristock230

Hi All! Jumping on to this tread as my boyfriend and I are TTC #2. We have a 5 year old daughter! I didn't read all 631 pages but the few pages I did read you all seem very supportive to one another and that is what we all need through this process! Looking forward in chatting with you all!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey ladies & welcome pristock230 

well today was the 1st day someone has come upto me and said "Oo are you pregnant" while looking at my tummy....good job i am really or it could of got embarrasing!! haha

Im off out for my tea with my 2 mates tonite so will chat later when i get back

also went to town today and bought .... a hairdye im feeling brave and im going for a red color , gonna do that tomorro & praying that it looks ok or i am going to invest in some hats!!! haha xx

Talk to u all later xx*


----------



## Sambles

Hi girlies,

Sorry I went awol but I haven't been getting home from work til about 8 for the past week so by the time I've had something to eat and a shower I'm then ready for bed!! But today was the last day of me doing overtime so I should be back to my my normal shifts from now on :thumbup:

I'm going to have to read back a few pages to have a catch up xx


----------



## bbblues

Sorry Charlene for your loss

Just came back from the beach taking pictures, had the most perfect day  Can't wait to get them back

Good luck Caz with 2nd round of clomid 100mg, I'm waiting to hear if my @nd round of climd 100 worked, ill find out next week

Hi Pristock


----------



## sun

Hi pristock230!! :wave:

Good to see you again Vicki! xx

Kerri - OOh Red!! We need a pic as soon as it's done!! x


----------



## caz & bob

sarah i will let you no think the moon cups look better than the instead cups x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OMG!! There will be no pictures of my hair as its a disaster!!! 

I am a dick and didnt bother stripping the black dye outta my hair ends before i re-coloured as i am impatient and thought for some stupid reason it would look ok......welll wasnt i wrong 

i now have red hair down to about my ears and the rest is jet black i look like a total tit!!

haha omg i actually dont know what im gonna do, when i put it in a bobble i have red hair and a black ponytail .............bugger!!!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Kerri I bet you 1 million dollars it's not as bad as my new hair do. Seriously, i would kill to have half red half black right now. Wana swap? lol

If you saw it you would totally understand :haha:

On a serious note its that bad i cry when i look in the mirror :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Why Andi what's happend to your hair hun xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

can we pics and we can decide, bet its not as bad as either of you think


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hahaha ok but no laughing!!! I'm trying to get in touch with a salon to see if they can fix it .... If not then I'm guessing it's back to black hair dye!!!!*

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/45bef8bb.jpg


----------



## MrsLQ

what a shame, that s a lovely shade of red, can kinda see a wee bit of red in the bottom bit. Hope you get it sorted, its horrible when you don't feel good about yourself. I one coloured my hair so much, actually had to have it off with a number 1 clipper!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

that doesnt look that bad Kerri. I did that once with blonde and it was half black and half yellow blonde it was terrible. i won't be posting my pic in fear that no1 will want to talk to me anymore! 
:haha:
:blush:

Whats the worse thing that you could ever do to your hair...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls how are you all weather nice her today just come back from the gym and got ready and that and took the dogs for a walk well symptoms have hit me hard today got them all even blured vision x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*andi- post ur pic ....have you seen how ridiculous i look with my half toned hair haha 

of course we would still talk to u...come on!! 

well im booked in to have it stripped out and re-dyed on WEDNESDAY NEXT WEEK!!! so i get to walk around with a multicolored head for a week!! wooooo go me! 

but at least it will be sorted and i asked about the pregnancy and they said its fine x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I will see how the pic goes tomo haha.

Night girls x


----------



## caz & bob

night hun x x x


----------



## mmcheek1

anyone out there have a few questions about early pg symptoms. i am 7dpo and feel just a little nausious and had lot of diarrhea, and i have the sniffles. i am on clomid. can someone say if these are pg symptoms. i am sorry to intrude on your forum but, i cant find a very chatty one lol


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun sounds good x x x


----------



## bbblues

Caz- sounds like the clomid is working  try testing for ovulation early, the clomid had me ovulate so early this month...day 12!!! im usually a day 18. i was doing test twice a day, didnt want to miss anything lol

Mummy2Tyler- its not that bad, unfortunatly black is a tough color to get out, if you want to tone the red down you can always wash your hair with dishwasher soap lol i used to work in a salon but now i just work out of my house doing hair 

5 more days and i can test ahh im trying so hard to hold out


----------



## pristock230

Kerri - I actually love it! Embrace it! lol. It is really cute though

Hope all you ladies are well, it is beautiful out today, too bad I am stuck indoors! :(


----------



## Stef

Lmao. Kerri I'll bring you some fairy tablets on Sunday. :haha: 

How's ever ones day been? Dawned on me today that I should start getting organised with baby stuff. Like.... Clearing out the spare room for a start. Could do with some time off to get it all done, then the painting etc can begin. 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hello everyone 

Pristock: haha thanks ....its got to go, i cant wait till wed...im keeping the red colour as i love that but the black is going!

Kerrin: HaHa dishwasher tablets....really lol i will remember that haha x

Stef: Bugger off!!! haha also yes get ur butt in gear, haha bet u cant wait to start designin the nursery!*


----------



## bbblues

Sometimes it works i know its weird lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cute pic  

hows things going with your hubby being home?? Are you loving spending time together x*


----------



## bbblues

Actually we are remodeling our bathroom, gutted the whole thing. Its an awful process doing in yourself but we are saving alot of $$, so a majority of the time he is in there trying to finish it up. It can not get done fast enough. I was up until 10:30 last night spackling and today he put down the floor tile. So im hoping over the weekend for some family time before he goes back to work Sunday night.

And thank you about the picture. My sister is into photography and she did Lilly's 2 year pictures


----------



## MiissMuffet

Ok here you kerri. (i was too shy to take my hood off but you get the idea. all gone :(

before...

https://i52.tinypic.com/98bt42.jpg

After...

https://i53.tinypic.com/2qvw3fb.jpg

Soo sad :( It'll grow back though


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Andi ..... You actually suit it!!! 

And yehh ur right it will grow back but i really wouldn't worry cuz it doesn't look bad xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls,

how is everyone? I have managed to get a viral throat infection and chicken pox! WTF!!! Well i guess its good i'm not pregnant afterall :haha: i have to laugh as its so crazy! lol

Kerri - i love the red :) not sure about the two tone look :hugs: sure its gonna look gorgeous after though :) 

Andi - wow your so brave but i think it actually looks quite nice on you :) what made you shave it off?

stef - happy room sorting out :) 

Kerrin - we've done our whole house up and it was horrible, the dust just gets everywhere and seems to hang around forever :( its so worth after though :) 

welcome Pristock :wave: 

Caz - are you on your clomid again this month? good luck hun :) 

not much to report here other than the bug things lol bloody typicle! hope your all ok x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Aww thanks girls :hugs: 

sarah- i cut my dreds off abit short and most of my hair was only about 2 cms long and it was real straggly and dry so i just shaved it off. i've donw it before and it grew back really nice so its really not a big deal to do it again. although it does shoot my confidence right down, I am trying to be brave and still get out of the house, as last time i stayed a home till it grew back, which wasnt good. Atleast its getting into winter and i wont look stupid wearing a beanie all the time!

i just went to a childrens play- the little mermaid. My best friend wrote it, directed it and then had to perform in it coz one of her cast didnt show up. i am so very proud of her she did such a good job :)

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah get well soon!!!  bless you xx 

well i got my scan appointment  31st may at 11.40 followed by my consultant appointment at 12 x

cant wait!!! 33days to go till we find out if were team  or *


----------



## Stef

I need to have a proper catch up on here.

Sarah hope your feeling better soon. Can't wait for my day off tomorrow. No chance I'll be spending it watching the bloody wedding though. Fed up of hearing about it. 

Xx


----------



## Babydance

Aw ladies i get all confused with whos who :'( i know your usernames and forget your actual names damn it! hehe 

How lovely is this weather!! We had an easter egg hunt yesterday (Since DH missed easter hehe) and then a BBQ which was yummy, i boiled my sausages first cause im paraniod about folks getting food poisoning!!
I got LO a wee slide from Asda for £15 (dinoslide) and she LOVES it hehe they only have them in the store but they are amazing!!
Think we are having a KFC for dinner and i cant wait!!! hehe

I was wondering how was everyones first deliveries? I had a difficult time, (TMI ahead!!!) as LO was crowning with the front of her head and back to back. The doctor came in to check her and tried to turn her inside me with both hands causing me to have a 3rd/4th degree tear then i had a episi then forceps i did this all on just G&A after i had LO i was taken to theatre given an epidural and stitched up for 2 hours! i felt pretty traumatised. My last stitch came away at 22w PP and i couldnt walk anywhere without painkillers for 6 months! Im worried about my next delivery as my scar still splits when we have sex so im guessing i'll tear! And control isnt the greatest lol i did see a Gyne just after i had LO and she said due to the severity of my delivery i may be offered a section next time but it will be asessed at the time. I just hate not knowing whats ahead!! Sorry for the masses of TMI but i dont feel i have anyone to talk to about it every time ive asked my doctor they have said we will see next time youre pregnant! and when i said my scar still splits when i have sex she just said "these things happen" LO is nearly 2 now!!! 
Sorry for waffleing on and on!!! 

Hope youre all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## sjbno1

Dont worry stef, I won't be watching it either lol

Andi - how long does it take to grow back? Mine takes forever to grow :(

Kerri - thanks Hun :)


----------



## sjbno1

Oh gaud Christine, that sounds very traumatic! Stupid dr! Izzie was born via emergency c-section but I really want a vbac next time as the c-section was awful for my personal recovery :(

Kerri - forgot to say fab news about your scan!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just got some wellman's and pregnacare for me blood hell they are big had to cut them up to swallow them haha oh swallowed hes ha ha x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh god xtine that sounds awful, i was induced with Tyler labour was very slow and painful as he was also back to back but got there in the end lol had a vaginal delivery and epidural!!! I had a 2nd degree tear and a bleed which is why i am seeing the consultant this time to discuss to see if there's anything they can do or suggest to prevent another bleed as that scared me.

Do u think you would want a section this time xtine x*


----------



## Babydance

Oh i really dont know my friend who had her LO 8 weeks after me was out shopping after a week or two and i still couldnt get out! Im scared if i have another vaginal birth that i could make me incontinent as i cant hold gas and if i need to poop i have to go there and then, no holding it in lol oh i dunno. Im in 2 minds? xxxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hmmmm yer i worry about this too tbh lol, sometimes if i am totally bursting for a wee and i sneeze then im like oooops dribble haha or bouncin on a bouncy castle sometimes does it hahaa!! Oh and i find it difficult stopping my flow of urine sometimes too, yet i find it hard to do pelvic floor muscle excercises....but pregnancy alone will put alot of strain on your pelvic floor  Just start practising the kegel excercises now and keep doing them daily (if u remember ....i never do) that may help xx

but if ur offered a section and thats what you would feel more comfterble with then i say go for that....you could always talk to a MW or consultant to discuss your options xx*


----------



## sjbno1

it must be so hard when you've suffered with a bad tear :( after having a bad experience with a c-section i dont rate them but if its better in the long run i've heard that a planned one is a better experience.

Theres also this option now if you choose a c-section which i think if i had to have another one this would be the option i would go with

https://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6028478.ece

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RIcaK98Yg


----------



## Babydance

Well ive always had a really strong pelvic floor at my 6 week check the doc said it was as if i hadnt had a baby she was surprised my pelvic floor was so tight but then maybe thats what caused the problems then? i dunno? 

Id already decided that was the way i wanted a csection hun thats a really good video too hun!! Thank you!!! 


lol i guess i should really get pregnant before i start over obsessing about it all? lol xxxxxx


----------



## Babydance

sjbno1 said:


> it must be so hard when you've suffered with a bad tear :( after having a bad experience with a c-section i dont rate them but if its better in the long run i've heard that a planned one is a better experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was your bad experience hun?
> :( xxx :hugs:


----------



## sun

OMG Babydance - that sounds awful! :( I had a minor tear that didn't require stitching at all so I was really lucky. My MW did say that babies born too fast often cause lots of tearing because the area hasn't thinned and stretched enough - which is why they sometimes say not to push. Forceps are notorious for causing terrible tears. Your experience sounds so bad - and I can't believe the doc just says "these things happen"??? If the tear is still opening something is wrong IMO! 
Tearing is one of my biggest fears about labour/delivery. 

I can only hope my second delivery goes as well as the first. I had a totally natural birth with no painkillers (no G&A here) and even though I went through some bad moments, it went really well. The worst part for us was that I was totally unprepared as Bun was a month early, we were in the middle of moving cities so OH was 5 hours away, and I was alone at the hospital in the middle of the night! I didn't even have an outfit for him - he wore a blanket until OH could buy him one from the hospital gift shop!


----------



## Sambles

Evening everyone 

Kerri - Exciting news about your scan. Have you got any feelings about if it's a boy or girl?

Sarah - Hope you feel better soon :hugs: How did you manage to catch chicken pox? Has Izzie had it yet?

Stef - Lol about the wedding. It will all be over this time tomorrow :thumbup:

Andi - you've got such a lovely face that it doesn't matter if you have hair or not 


Caz- I really hope the clomid works this cycle

Babydance - That sounds awful :hugs: I hope next time things will be a lot easier for you 

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Ladies so many new peeps, I feel out of touch with this thread....need to go back and do some serious reading....don't forget me!!


----------



## Sambles

Lol Cherie we could never forget you xx


----------



## Stef

Hello every one...

Ive been for my hair did! Yay! I haven't been in 7 weeks as I usually get it done on a Friday but due to good Friday they were obvs closed. But ive got rid of my full fringe and gone for a side fringe again cos its easier when ive work in the morning and changed the red to a different shade. I think it looks nice so feel much better about it. : happydance:

Whats every ones plans for the weekend?

Just want to say hello and welcome to the new comers on the thread, I havent been on my laptop much and when im on my iphone i mainly browse, So Hello. Hope your not TTC too much longer. 

Im having a really crappy time at work at the mo. Ive got a 1-2-1 with my manager on Monday and hes gona wish he didn't come in by time ive raised all my points!

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

babydance - well basically my waters broke a week early and they induced me randomly - I got to 10cm with the syntocin and an epidural and was at the pushing stage when they put me on "hold" izzie turned and i was rushed for a emergency c-section :shrug: then afterwards i got a bad infection and couldnt drive or walk anywhere - took 6weeks just to be able to be normal and hold izzie properly - was just horrible as i was visiting the nurse everyday for 6 weeks having my bandages changed etc :( would like to avoid that again if i can :)

cherie - gonna head to your journal now to see about your scan :D

Vicki - omg i have no idea where the pox came from - we think izzie had it and i've caught it from her as last week she had loads of tiny spots in certain areas which the Dr has informed me was a mild case of it and i seem to have a caught a mild case too :(


----------



## sjbno1

Stef :wave: i'm suppose to be getting my hair done tomorrow but dont think that will be happening now :( i love getting mine done! good luck with your 1-2-1 did you ask for the meeting then?


----------



## Sambles

Stef - Glad you got your hair done. I love having mine done, makes me feel so much better

Sarah - Poor Izzie. I'm not looking forward to Sam catching chicken pox

Plans for the weekend are doing a few things around the house tomorrow, working Saturday, out for lunch with friends Sunday and seeing another friend Monday so quite busy. And I need to fit in my housework at some point as well xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Scan pic updated in my journal...for those that want to see!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well stef theres nowt like rubbing it in hahahaha im glad your hair is looking nice...me on the other hand has to wait a week till i get my crap hair fixed!!! haha 

hey vicky!!!  its nice to see u back here weve missed u 

cherie- im on my way over there!!

well my hayfever has got me bad today  its making me sooooooo misreable and today i sneezed and i got the most excruciating sharp pain in my lower abdo muscles like under my bump..... it brought tears to my eyes and now ever since ive had this dull achey pully feeling on the left side its sooo sore, if its still like that tomorro i may nip upto maternity and see what they say as im pretty sure my midwife is on holiday*


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Kerri. I've missed you girls too but there won't be any more overtime at work for a while so I should be able to come on more often again :thumbup:

That's crap about the hayfever. I get it every spring/summer and when you're pregnant it's even worse. My eyes and nose get so itchy and red and watery so I really feel for you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsLQ

hope the pain gets better Kerri, maybe you slightly pulled it?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yer i think thats what ive done its horrible , really hurting ...deffo feels like a muscular pain so theres probably not much they can do for me tbh *


----------



## sun

Hey Vicki!! :wave: Glad to see you again!! 

Sarah - Oops I missed the part where you have chicken pox!! Yikes I'm glad it's a mild case. Now that Bun is in daycare part time I am mentally preparing myself for the onslaught of colds/flus/chicken pox!! Just hope I don't catch them all - he loves passing on his germs! :growlmad::haha:

Kerri - Hope the pain goes away soon. xx OH just got hit with his allergies last week too - at least he can take something for them though! :hugs:

And MrsLQ - Off to check out your piccie!! x


----------



## Stef

Sarah - argh noo! but at least you can reschedule and have a hair apt to look forward to when you recover.

I did request the meeting with my manager. Im on the war path. Lmao!

Kerri, I still getting that too. I wouldnt worry too much but perhaps see if there is something you can take for hay fever.

Vicky that is a very weekend and if you find time to do your house work can you do mine too. Lol.

Im off tomorrow but no real plans, work Saturday, Visting Kerri and co sunday and work monday :(

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

i'm quite lucky stef as my hairdresser is my cousins g/f so i go to hers in the evenings but it i've waited weeks for this so bloody typicle :( 

kerri - ouch - :hugs:

sun - its a nightmare - i figure she must have got it from baby group before they went on holiday :( 

bleurgh its so rubbish feeling fit and healthy but having a strupid sodding spot on my tongue which makes it painful to talk and a stupid throat infection that makes it hard to eat easter eggs :rofl:


----------



## Sambles

Hey Sun, I hope Bun enjoyed his first day in daycare :thumbup:

Stef and Kerri - Hope you have a great time on Sunday. Are you planning on going out anywhere? 
xx


----------



## sun

OOH Stef and Kerri - A RL BnB meet-up!!! Hope you have a great time!!! x

Sarah - Anything that prevents easter egg consumption is especially bad IMO!! :haha: Hope you are feeling much better soon!


----------



## sjbno1

are you going anywhere stef & kerri?

i agree sun :) thankfully i can eat ice cream still :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im taking her to the fields round here so she can graze freely!! hahahah


no erm i think were gonna go for dinner somewhere then if its nice maybe down th St bees beach or summit as theres a lil park there and a ice cream parlour .....unless we think of summit different xx*


----------



## Sambles

Random question - does anyone have a treadmill and if so is it any good? xx


----------



## sun

No treadmill but we have an elliptical! Treadmills are great if you can afford a good one - I don't like the cheaper ones at all. 
That's why we got an elliptical - we didn't have the money to dish out for a good treadmill! xx


----------



## Stef

No Kerri, no fields make make your hay fever worse with all that lush grass. Besides. You need to keep off the grass.. You not seen that belly your getting :rofl: Any one would think you were pregnant. 

x


----------



## Sambles

Sun - I've heard of an elliptical but don't actually know what one is!! Are the cheaper treadmills no good then?xx


----------



## sun

Vicki - You should really try them out and see if the ones you are looking at are any good. The cheaper ones here aren't nice and smooth like the good ones, and definitely don't have the extras (like incline and a big range of speeds). But the ones you are looking at might work well!! Definitely try them for 10-15min and see how you like it. An elliptical is like a cross-country ski motion. xx


----------



## sjbno1

no treadmill here either! there evil lol

kerri - that made me giggle :haha: sorry Stef :blush:


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Sun. I think I might go and have a look at some tomorrow and see what I can find x


----------



## sjbno1

just walk round bw instead vicki will be cheaper :haha: :)


----------



## Sambles

Lol Sarah the only problem with that is that I will probably end up in the Cadburys Cocoa house if I walk past it :blush: xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha now that is bad times! although i've rediscovered starbucks which is cheaper and a bigger hot chocolate lol


----------



## Stef

Your all mean to me :cry:

x


----------



## sjbno1

awww stef :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*dont feel sorry for her!! shes a sap! haha and she knows she likes it really dont Moo oops i mean you!!*


----------



## bbblues

Aww Sarah chicken pox are the worst, i had a bad case when i was a kid. i got my daughter the vaccine. 

I go to a gym and spend 10$ a month since my house is filled with toys lol have no more room, since i live in a cottage type of house.

i was in labour for 23 hours only to be 3 cm. the babys heart rate dropped twice and my epidureal wore off and i was sooo done. So c-section for me and in the end i was happy about it. and im totally fine to do it again . i cant think of labour again lol


----------



## sjbno1

Morning All, how is everyone today and whos watching the royal wedding?

i might tune in at 11am to see the dress but thats about it! i'm not really into weddings or the royals so not gonna spend all day watching it :)


----------



## sjbno1

bbblues - where is your photo from? looks lovely :) i was trying to guess if its a beach we'd been to aswell :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi sarah :)

na i'm not interested in the royals in the slightest. Although to be honest its on the tv at the mo :blush: lol


----------



## sjbno1

lol yeah i must admit i've popped it on the tv as i usually dont like cbeebies on all day but like the tv for background and everything is the royal wedding or linked to it


----------



## MiissMuffet

me too! the tv is always on during the day but i dont watch it its just for background.


----------



## sjbno1

yeah i hate the quite - infact i actually hate being at home in general when its just me and izzie - i love going out and about :)


----------



## Stef

Hello all... 

Been shopping this morning and ive got to say... Morrisons was a breeze. Every one must have been indoor glued to their tvs.

The weather has turned lousy here which is a shame as ive just got Olivia a new sand pit :(

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

morning stef :wave:

i decided to get a tesco delivery seeing as i'm full of lurgy still but wish i'd gone shopping now - i'm bored already and want to do something :(


----------



## Stef

Aww Sarah, awful being stuck indoors. Im heading over to Teesside park sometime this afternoon to pick the the wall paper i ordered from Next for the living room. 

Just wall papering, a little bit of touching up on the painted walls and then the floor to go down and my front room will be finito. Apart from a few decorative accessories 

X


----------



## sjbno1

we need to finish off our front room but god knows when that will get done! and also need to re-do some of the rooms which wont happen until we look at selling i guess lol


----------



## sun

Hello everyone! Happy Friday - so glad it's the weekend! xxx


----------



## Babydance

Hope everyones enjoying the sun today! Im off out to tesco later i think.. exciting times hehe 
Even although its lovely i still sit outside with a wee duvet hehehe xxx


----------



## Stef

:cry: Ive lost my phone :cry:


Panic over ive found it!

Cant wait for Chris to finish work at 3, Olivia is being a little monkey today.

Xx


----------



## bbblues

hey sarah- it was at lido west not too far. we had a perfect day

Lilly had me up at 4 am but luckily went back to bed but decided to stay up and watch the wedding. it was beautiful. 

Lilly's birthday party is later. so glad i booked it at a place. i would been a mad woman trying to clean the house before and after the party.

I think im going to test on monday. i will be 14 days past ovulation. im trying to hold out so nervous, really dont want to see a "no"


----------



## pristock230

Happy Friday all! Hope everyone has a fun filled great weekend, the weather in the North East should be great~! 

bbblues - Good Luck testing Monday!


----------



## Stef

Good luck testing bbblues!!! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

bbblues - good luck for monday :hugs:

Well I ended up watching some of the wedding today. I didn't watch the actual ceremony but I watched everyone arriving, mainly because I'm nosy and wanted to see what they were wearing! The rest of the day we spent in the garden and sorting a few bits out 

My OH went and bought a big bar of Dairy Milk and a tub of mini chocolate doughnuts and I'm so tempted to have some but I know once I start I won't be able to stop lol. Must have willpower ... xx


----------



## Stef

Aww Vicky your allowed a treat once in a while. 

I too watched bits, I have to say she looked lovely, also brought back memories of my own wedding, when the sang Jerusalem we had that too and like when wills was struggling to get her ring on, that was Chris, but not only did he struggle to put my ring on but also at first he picked up the wrong one. What an idiot. :dohh:

Well we were gona have a BBQ tonight but the weathers been lousy, rained this morning and then its been cold and abit windy the rest of the day so were gona have a a ham mushroom and marcapone pizza with salad. Hardly exciting but beats putting together a meal at this time. 

Olivia has actually driven me mad all day today to the point I yelled... and I mean yelled. I could have just done with the ground swallowing me up by lunch time. Just lately its whine whine whine whine whine whine whine whine and then silly temper tantrums and screaming fits! Eugh. What have I let myself in for having another. :rofl:

XX


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I thought she looked lovely too, very radiant :thumbup:

That's a shame about the BBQ but that pizza sounds delicious. I hope Olivia doesn't drive you mad tomorrow. I had one of those days on Wednesday with Sam and I actually thought he would drive me crazy with all the whinging. The whining noise seemed to go right through me but the next day he was fine xx


----------



## sun

I was going to say that pizza doesn't sound boring at all! If I lived there, I would be over in a second! Yum!!


----------



## Stef

Thanks, Pizza was yummy and ive just twised DH arm to go in the garage and get me 2 boxes of baby clothes to sort out. A trip down memory lane will be taking place tonight its gona be so hard deciding what to keep and what not to. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hiya!!

Stef - boo to the BBQ being called off but yum to the pizza  The weather has been nice here today ... hopefully it will still be nice for sunday!

bbblues - Good luck for testing!!! 

Sarah- We watched some of the wedding, mainly for the same reason as vicky haha to be nosey at what they were all wearing - Kate looked lovely ....dress was a tad on the "net curtain" looking side lol 

Then we went to carlisle had a quick nosey round the shops, had a KFC cuz am a fatty but now i wished i hadnt cuz it was minging really 

Seen one of those salons where u put ur feet in the tank of them sucky fish and omg im soooo booking!! Looks amazing! 

Bought some bits for baby today, Bought some Tommee Tippee bibs (the ones with cushionin round the neck to stop spills)
A Big johnsons babybox filled with bathtime and skincare essentials £5 in asda baby event!!
& the other day i ordered a Tommee Tippee Set off the Toys R Us website £119 reduced to £59.99 and you get loads.... Sterilisers, Bottles, Teats, Bottle Warmer, Milk Dispensers, Bottle Bags Etc it arrived today & i love it 

Then we came home and spent the afternoon on the beach *


----------



## Sambles

It sounds like you've had a great day Kerri :thumbup: But I can't believe you're going to let fish suck on your toes. That's wrong on so many levels lol!! I've seen it on TV before and it makes me shiver ( I do have a small fear of fish though) xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa oh no it looks fab!! It will prob tickle like crazy but it looks soooo fun *


----------



## Sambles

It makes me feel a bit :sick: I would be worried that they might bite my little toe off lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha vicky your funny hehe!! Theyre only little i dont think they could manage a full toe  

You can get full body ones - urgh dont think i would be able to go to that one dont think i would fancy fish nibbling around my erm lady areas haha!!*


----------



## Stef

Im fed up... Im swimming in a sea of baby clothes. I cant decide what to keep and what not to and now i have a massive keep pile, and with the aamount of stuff i want to keep i wont have room for any new. Boohoo! I never thought this would be so hard. 

Kerri YUK @ the fish. 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha stef i bet everything is soooo cute and bringin back memories of when olivia was teeny.

I guess im alone on the fish thing hahaha!!*


----------



## Sambles

I didn't know you could get full body ones! I wouldn't be so worried about them nibbling round my lady area, I would be more worried that one of them would take a wrong turning and swim right up there and end up in my womb!! xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef - Hmm that does sound difficult. Could you buy the new stuff that you want to buy and then decide what you need/want to keep out of Olivia's old clothes?xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHaHaHaHa!! urgh yuk no i wouldnt go for the full body ones haha!! *


----------



## sun

What's this about toe sucking fish at a spa?? :shock:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*https://www.facebook.com/pages/YoKo-Garra-Rufa-Fish-Spa-Experience/180960101936593
see if you can see that sun xx*


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> What's this about toe sucking fish at a spa?? :shock:

Lol Sun it's quite a new thing over here. Basically the fish are supposed to suck off any dead skin leaving your feet smoother x


----------



## pristock230

the first time I heard about these fish was on an episode on a show my daughter watches on the Disney Channel! It actually sounds kinda cool


----------



## sun

OMG! :sick: :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yayyy someone that agrees & thinks it looks good *


----------



## sun

I'd still try it though! :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yay well done sun! *


----------



## Sambles

Well if you all try it and get a killer fish who bites off your toe then I will say 'I told you so' :haha:


----------



## sun

In the pics they look like tiny fish, so I'm not worried about a rogue piranha hitching a ride into the tank! :haha:


----------



## Stef

I wont be trying it, studies say its not hygenic but Kerri wont be told. When her toes go green and they drop off she will wish she listened to me! Lol 

x


----------



## sun

Poor fish are sucking crusty toes all day!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahhahahaha sun lol a rouge piranha hahahaha!! love it*


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Poor fish are sucking crusty toes all day!!

:sick: I bet they love it though!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yak ... yer i glad am not the fish haha feet scare the hell outta me 

even the word *


----------



## Stef

and they wonder why I dont eat fish! 

x


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls!

I'm with vicki on the fish toe thing lol sorry hun that seems gross - i hate little fish in the sea so defo not for me - but my friend did have it done and said it was weird lol 

stef - awwwwwwwwww bet there are lots of lovely things :) i'm gonna start being brutal and getting rid of izzies things as she grows as i'm a different person to who i was when she was born :) infact i might ask sam to get some of the things out so i can start getting rid :)


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovlies! Hope youre all dandy!!

Fishy feet bleugh it'd tickle farrrr too much for me to handle! hehe

Oh clearing baby stuff is too much i always just bag it and ask DH to put it up the loft i find it SO sad trying to clear it out! 

Whats everyone doing tomorrow? We're having a bbq and having some friends round so hopefully have a nice relaxing day!! 

xxxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri- I have has the feet eating fish thing,'was nice once you relax, had it on our honey moon. Will try and find some pictures!!! I have been off work sick again today, major migraine, vomiting, tears, haven't been out of bed ALL day as every time I get up my head hurts so much I cry. I feel like I have a major headache at the mo, but won't risk standin up!!! Hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## Babydance

MrsLQ said:


> Kerri- I have has the feet eating fish thing,'was nice once you relax, had it on our honey moon. Will try and find some pictures!!! I have been off work sick again today, major migraine, vomiting, tears, haven't been out of bed ALL day as every time I get up my head hurts so much I cry. I feel like I have a major headache at the mo, but won't risk standin up!!! Hope everyone else is ok!!

Have you spoken to your doc hun? Make sure youre drinking lots and lots!!! (water that is, not hitting the vodka! ;) ) xxx


----------



## sun

Oh Crap Cherie - Hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs: 
Is there anything you can take for migraine while PG? My friend has something specific she can take while PG, but I have no idea what it is. 
Agree though - don't risk standing up! Relax for the night and hope you feel better tomorrow!! xx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi: 

sorry Ive been MIA. Calebs been ill and in hospital this week so not had any chance to catch up. Just trying to get through all my posts just now. Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cherie- oooo i cant believe youve tried the fish...i soo wana!!  & hope your feeling better soon x

Natalie- Hope calebs all better and hope your ok too 

Hi everyone else 

Well today im nippin into town this morning and then Tylers got a lil girl from his nursery's birthday party hes goin to at 2.30 so we will be there! x

Then tonite our friends usually come round on a saturday so will maybe be seeing them but not 100% yet 

hope everyone else enjoys their days x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm been shopping come back done my mil gardens for them nice and clean just chilling now last pill tonight wooopppp x x x


----------



## bbblues

Just weeding the garden and i dont think my thumbs want to work anymore :-( Hubby is putting up the shower tile so hopfully by monday i will be able to bath in my own house again 

Toe thing sounds strange but interesting. i think if i did it, i would put anti bacterial all over my feet when its over lol

Migraines are the worst!!!! i get one like that every month right before my period. so far none...i got them with Lilly too and the only thing i could take was tylenol which does nothing. drink some coffee sometimes that hekps


----------



## Babydance

hey ladies ive noone to moan to so im sorry but im here to ramble on AGAIN!!! 

DH works away and the doc suggested cos i ov whilst he is away (2week away rota my ov fell whilst hes away every month) that i go back on BCP for a few weeks.. so on the 14th of April i STOPPED BCP and awaited AF, she appeared on the 16th April (ive always had a 28 day cycle ov at day 14) now im stressing my wee brains out cos ive not had a smiley yet!!! To the point im convinced i'll never get pregnant again! Wish id never bought this wee ov test kit cos i know i have poas addiction!! lol 

hhmmmmmmmfffff xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all me dinner is on i am starving going to paint the fench in my garden today why its lovely again x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hii all I'm sat nervously waiting for Stef to arrive Eeek am sooo shy and scared she won't like me lol also apart from having two toned hair when she meets me i got whacked in the nose by tylers toy helicopter and now i have a bashed nose too!! on plus point tho, the sun is shining altho it's blowing a gale so we may get blown away!!! Lol*


----------



## MrsLQ

Have fun!!


----------



## bbblues

so i caved in and tested early and it said no ughhh maybe i tested too early?? or maybe the clomid effects the tests. well back to the waiting game for me then


----------



## Sambles

Good evening ladies

Kerri and Stef - Hope you had a fab time today :thumbup:

bbblues - maybe try testing in another couple of days?

babydance - I usually have POAS addiction as well :haha: Sometimes OPKs can be more trouble than they're worth because they stress you out so much and I'm sure stress can delay ovulation. I really hope you get a smiley soon :hugs:

Well I've had a good day. Did all my housework this morning then we had friends round this afternoon and we spent most of the time in the garden chatting and playing with Sam. 

Hope everyone has had a great weekend xx


----------



## Babydance

Sambles said:


> Good evening ladies
> 
> Kerri and Stef - Hope you had a fab time today :thumbup:
> 
> bbblues - maybe try testing in another couple of days?
> 
> babydance - I usually have POAS addiction as well :haha: Sometimes OPKs can be more trouble than they're worth because they stress you out so much and I'm sure stress can delay ovulation. I really hope you get a smiley soon :hugs:
> 
> Well I've had a good day. Did all my housework this morning then we had friends round this afternoon and we spent most of the time in the garden chatting and playing with Sam.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great weekend xx

Thanks hun id never even thought of that!! lol im on CD15 and still no smiley but CM has changed today so maybe it'll happen soon? Oh i feel like my bodys failing, dramatic i know but still xxx


----------



## Sambles

A change in cm is a good sign :thumbup: And I think we can all be dramatic at times, it's part of the TTC journey. It can be really hard at times :hugs: xx


----------



## bbblues

well i used the last test this morning. i think im just going to wait it out and see what happens. if the witch comes, back to the dr i go. if i dont see the witch by next weekend ill try again. lets see if i can wait that long lol. hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## Babydance

bbblues said:


> well i used the last test this morning. i think im just going to wait it out and see what happens. if the witch comes, back to the dr i go. if i dont see the witch by next weekend ill try again. lets see if i can wait that long lol. hope everyone had a nice weekend

What CD are you hun? Hope AF doesnt come for another 9 months for you!!!! :baby: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls,

how is everyone?


----------



## Babydance

Sambles said:


> A change in cm is a good sign :thumbup: And I think we can all be dramatic at times, it's part of the TTC journey. It can be really hard at times :hugs: xx

Well i made poor DH go out to the wheely in and get the last 2 days OPK digi sticks to compare to tonights (they were in a bag on the top so not as yucky as it sounds for him lol) as soon as i held them together he said "oh that ones alot darker" and pointed to tonights so fingers crossed things are going in the right direction and i'll get a smiley tomorrow or the next day? god TTC makes you loopy!! lol xxxxxx


----------



## sjbno1

are they the CB digital smiley sticks :D fingers crossed it gets darker soon :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hey everyone x
*
Well today's been good Stef, chris & Olivia came to see us and it wasn't as scary as i thought haha x
We went for Sunday lunch then braved the wind on the beach, got caught up in what was like a mini sandstorm lol Decided that it actually hurt with the sand whipping our legs so we let the kids play on the park for a while & then we went back to mine and had a good old natter & Chinese for tea - was really good day  *


----------



## sjbno1

sounds like you had a lovely day Kerri :D bet Tyler and Olivia were very cute with each other :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha it was like watching a little couple they spent most of the day holding hands  they did have their moments where they had little lovers tiffs haha but all in all they were brilliantly behaved and tyler said " i want Olivia to come and play again tomorrow mummy" *


----------



## sjbno1

Awww love him :cloud9: izzie has a little bf (my friends little boy) she loves holding his hand - there so cute :D


----------



## sun

Kerri - Glad the day went so well!! Aww Tyler and Olivia sound so cute! Did you take lots of pics??


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm think i my do a opk in a bit just to see i had pain in my ovaries yesterday we are going up to the dam with the dogs today x x x


----------



## bbblues

right now im at day 26, and i have been having a 31 day cycle for the most part. it changes alot lol. So i am hoping there is still a chance.


----------



## Stef

Hello every one :hi:

Hope you have all enjoyed a lovely end to the bank Holiday.

Yesterdays visit to Kerri was lovely. Olivia keeps asking to go back and play with Tyler. The first thing she said when I picked her up from MILs after work was... Are we going to see Tyler now mammy. Haha

However it was rather worrying when they were playing mummies and babies when Tyler told us that to play it you have to take off your top trousers and pants... and more of a surprise when Olivia is seemingly under all of the covers in bed... what a releif when that was followed by and then you have to put on your PJs and a nappy! :rofl: Was pretty funny. 

They played really well together despite a few tears but who wouldnt expect that from 2 strong willed 3 year olds. 

Im jealous of where Kerri lives. Its gorgeous. Makes coming home to town life depressing. :(

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls,

how is everyone today?

Stef sounds like you had a nice day :D i know that feeling all to well :( i hate where we live its so depressing to drive into :( 

caz - did you do a opk :D 

Today was my cousins birthday, so we popped round there and had something to eat and then went to a may day fayre which was nice :D izzie had her first go on a fair ground ride and loved it :D we then went back and had some cake :D and i've been on a mass tidying up session :D so the house is nice and tidy now :D


----------



## caz & bob

sarsh yes hun got a faint line on it so not ready yet x x x


----------



## caleblake

ah stef sounds like you had a lovely day with kerri and Tyler. Its so lovely how close you are xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning ladies - Well today im all lonely  Steven has gone back to work today and Tyler has started back at nursery , and hes on his new hours and hes there till 4pm today!! .....missing him already, altho i have managed to have a good tidy up and get a wash on seen as the weather is nice ......I just hope he enjoys it x

Whats everyone else upto today x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Was working till 2am last night, mil is here to watch Oliver before I go back go work at 4.30. Gonna have a quick nap.just had some toast and omgmy stomach is making some crazy noises!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well asfm feeling very sick today don't no if its off the pregnacare or what been the gym had a good work out came home took dogs round the field and then took my niece docs she full to the brim with hay fever ha my oh has it to feeling sorry for his self like men do x x x


----------



## Babydance

i got a smiley on my digi woop woop!!! I felt my ov pain going round tesco last night (bit like a short sharp stitch)
Im on CD16 got a smiley CD15 we DTD CD12,CD14 & CD15. Should we DTD again tonight? I think ive worn DH out LOL xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Xtine- i would dtd tnyt too just incase lol, i dtd every day of my fertile window lol x

My laptop charger has broken so am stuck using my iPhone untill it's fixed ... Gutted  
Getting my hair sorted tomorrow thankgoodness!! *


----------



## Babydance

Ooohh hope you like your hair tomorrow, are you going for black or red? let us see a pic afterwards! 

Well i did another test and it was no smiley! I think i ovulated yesterday at about 4.30pm ish (thats when i got the pains) we DTD last night so im hoping thats enough cos DH is currently going to sleep and dont think i stand a chance of humpage tonight! xxx


----------



## Stef

Its official... I hate psychology! 

This assignment has to be in tomorrow and ive only just started opps...

Who cares about the attachment theory any way :shrug:

Im officially a hermit again until this is done. 

Xx


----------



## Stef

Just a quick question though...

This afternoon ive started with an awful pain in my bump, its more over the left side of me and hurts like constant stabbing pain. at first I assumed baby may have been laid in a funny position and just had a little walk on my break but this started at about 1:30 and hasnt gone away yet, and now its still there but I keep getting shooting pains down into my pelvis but again just in the left side. 

Dunno what to think? :shrug: Hurts though still and ive taken pain killers. 

EDIT - My left foot/ankle looks like it belongs to the elephant man too, The right one is swollen but certainly not as much as the left, its massively noticably different. This happened friday too but no pain in my tummy then. 

x


----------



## caz & bob

i would go docs hun x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - have you still got the pains? if so i'd book into the dr's tomorrow just to be on the safe side with the swelling too :hugs:

Kerri - did Tyler enjoy his long day at nursery? and did you get lots more done? 

xtine - woop woop fingers crossed for a BFP this month :D 

Caz :D not long to ovu for you either :D 

nothing to report here - i took a opk and it was negative :) wonder what day i'll ovu this month :haha:


----------



## Stef

Hey all...

Im back. I phoned out of hours and they advised me to go down and see the on duty dr, whilst i was there I had my BP checked and this was slightly on the high side so he sent me off to labour ward.

On labour ward I was looked after by a lovely midwife she did a full antenatal check and thankfully every thing is O.K and I got to hear babys heartbeat too. :cloud9: was such a relief and after a very cold glass of water which also gave me brain freeze made her move. 

My blood pressure at labour ward was O.K but my pulse is a little on the fast side so i just have to rest and monitor how I get on and if i get any worse or headaches etc i have to go back

The dr believes the pain is being caused by scar tissue coming away from where I had my previous c-section due to my uterus growing and stretching now im a little further along. 

Xx


----------



## Babydance

Deary me Stef! Pleased all is ok! Hope youre going to put your feet up!! Must have been a bit scary and stressful for you! :( xxx


----------



## sun

Stef - Glad everything is ok! Did the docs mention who you would have swelling on one side and not the other?? That is strange! 
Ouch about the scar tissue from the section pulling away - sounds so painful! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Glad your ok Stef xx*


----------



## Stef

Thank you girls. 

I was a wee bit worried last night. The out of hours dr told me off for not calling labour ward first. Pffft, how was I supposed to know.

Ive self certified off work today to get plenty of rest. Still in pain and to top it all off my spd is worse today than its been in a while. :dohh: all comes at once. 

Sun, they have no idea why I have so much swelling at one side, its certainly very odd. 

Feeling lots of movement this morning, so pleased LO is O.K, makes up for the pain im in. 

Babydance, hope you catch that egg!! Good luck. :) 

x


----------



## MrsLQ

Glad everything is ok Stef!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just waiting in for cable to come and fit a new Internet thing so don't think i will be going the gym if there not her for 10 hate siting in doing new we going to do a opk to see if i am o yet i keep having pain in my ovaries so fx not long now glad things are ok stef hun x x x


----------



## caleblake

awh glad everythings ok stef, hope the pains not as bad today xxx


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

Stef- glad you're ok :hugs: Hope you're feeling better now

Caz - Hope you get a +ve OPK soon. Lots of :dust: to you

I've had a busy couple of days. Went into the town with my mum and Sam yesterday and then spent 2 hours in the park. Sam's favourite thing is the big wavy slide so I had to go on it with him about 50 times and my legs really hurt by the end of it.

Today we went to toddler group then this afternoon we went to Homebase and bought a power drill and grass trimmer. How exciting lol!!

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## bbblues

glad to hear your doing alright Steph

im one day 28 still no signs of the witch

im getting tired of turning on the tv and bin laden this and that. the funny part is all the news reporter want to say Osama but are saying Obama lol How are things over there ladies?


----------



## Sambles

bbblues - it's pretty much dominating the news over here too 

How long are your cycles normally? xx


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :wave:

bbblues - its pretty much the same here - its all over the news :wacko: i've not really watched it to be honest with you lol 

vicki - :wave: how are you hun? hows the diet going? what CD are you on now :D any nice shiney Positive OPKS :D

Stef - so glad everythings ok :hugs: 

Did a OPK and was negative - (cd10) so didnt expect much else :) first day back at work today aswell :( really need to win that lottery lol


----------



## Stef

Thanks again girls. Still feeling pain in my abdomen but immure I'll live. 

bbblues, everything seems to be about that in the news at the mo, but I have to agree with Obama, I don't think I'd want pictures of a man who's been shot in the head made public. I just wish they would all shut up. I believe that they have killed him but there will always be conspiracy theories. 

Any way enough of that. When are you planning to test bbblues? 

Vicky, who needs a diet when you can just taken same to the park & on the wavey slide 2 hours a day! Lol!

Sarah I need a lotto win too. 

Xx


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovlies hope youve all got lovely weather too!! We spent the day walking and playing in the park.. oh and playing crazy golf! hehe

Im CD17 (ov CD15) and i feel odd. Im tight/crampy and just feel .. i dunno different? I doubt im pregnant im not that lucky! But itd be lovely!! xxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening!!! I feel like crap Lol
Felt very lightheaded & dizzy all evening & noticed my heart racing a bit, i remember this with Tyler, pretty sure I'm possibly anemic  gonna go docs tomorrow and see if they can test & help me cuz i don't want to wait till Friday to see midwife as i feel pretty lousy x*


----------



## Stef

:hugs: Kerri make sure you let me know how you get on. X


----------



## bbblues

I dont like the news lol my news consists of E! Do you guys get that?? its basically like a people gossip star show 

My cycle changes so much since i have PCOS, but that last few months i usually spot around now and then get my actual period on the 31st day. my back has been hurting and slight nausua but i dont want to get my hopes up just in case. bought more tests maybe ill cave and take one in the morning lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues good luck for the test xx

Stef al text you tomorrow xx 

Nanite all*


----------



## sun

Just popping in as usual when everyone's in bed!! :dohh:


----------



## MrsLQ

Let us know what they say Kerri!!! Although you will probably have to wait for result. Sucks!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well couldn't get a doc appointment grrr, it opens at 8... I rang at 10past and they were fully booked!!! .... Got 16week check at midwife tomorrow anyway so gonna speak to her then  *


----------



## MrsLQ

boooooooooo for stupid docs,

mw appt, they should be checking for this anyway. I need to eat, Feeling bit sick...ewwww


----------



## sun

Kerri - Hope everything's ok! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym think i am getting hay fever my eyes are itching off done a opk i have strong pains down me legs and in my ovaries got a line on it but not dark enough yet think next few days kerri hope everything is ok hun x x x


----------



## bbblues

Well took a prego test and another negative, and i think i might be spotting now :-( so now i just wait for my period, then i get to call the dr and say another negative month and to a specialist i go. what a year, but so glad i have my Lilly to put a smile on my face


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> vicki - :wave: how are you hun? hows the diet going? what CD are you on now :D any nice shiney Positive OPKS :D

I'm good thanks :thumbup: The diet is still going well. I've lost 17.5 lbs altogether so only another pound to go and I will be halfway there :thumbup: I'm on cd 44 but I'm not using OPKs at the moment because I think it will probably be another couple of months before I ov :growlmad: Got a doctors appointment on Mon and hopefully he will refer me to a FS :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sambles

bbblues said:


> Well took a prego test and another negative, and i think i might be spotting now :-( so now i just wait for my period, then i get to call the dr and say another negative month and to a specialist i go. what a year, but so glad i have my Lilly to put a smile on my face

Aww sorry hun :hugs: I hope the specialist can help you xx


----------



## sjbno1

kerri - hope your feeling better soon :hugs: and the MW can give you somethings :hugs:

bbblues - I love E! :blush: always watching or recording it :haha:

Vicki - wow go you! your so motivated! i am so un-motivated :haha: gonna get back on it tomorrow :D 

:wave: stef, sun, caz and cherie :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Wow Vicky well done thats amazing. Bet you feel great.

Sarah you still going to WW?

bbblues, hope the drs/specialists can do something for you :hugs:

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all happy Friday well opks are still the same think it will be Sunday of next week i get a darker on keep waking up really early and my boobs are burning and my nipples are really itch feel like pulling them off haha x x x


----------



## Stef

They're bizare symptoms Caz.


----------



## caz & bob

do you think it might be the clomid are the pregnacare x x x


----------



## Stef

I dont know. :shrug:

I took pregnacare before i conceived Olivia but im not sure I remember any side effects like that, what does the packet say?

Ive no experience of clomid at all. 

x


----------



## caz & bob

no hun dosent i have never had it off clomid before so fx its a nice bfp wooppp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey all :wave:

Caz- My nipples felt like they were burning when i was early pregnant ....so fingers crossed for you! xx

Vicky - Im amazed at how well youve done with the weightloss.....brilliant i hope i can do it as well as you have in october after baby is born x

Well i had my 16wk midwife app today, all was well, go to hear the heartbeat for the 1st time    was lovely she found it straight away was very strong xx She also said "oh are we having a girl this time kerri" ...i was like oh erm i duno are we lol ... she just smiled ........Hmmmm she was right when she guessed Tyler was going to be a boy ....arghhh i really cant wait to find out the sex!!
She also said that im not anemic and the reason i felt soo dizzy etc was because i had gone 9hrs without food and i have low blood pressure so i have been advised to eat every 3-4hrs even if its just a snack (banana/toast etc)*


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - ooh it sounds like you might have a psychic mw lol! It would be really weird if she did guess right again. And I can't believe you went 9 hours without food! I can't do that at the best of times, let alone when I'm pregnant! 

Caz- I hope they are preg symptoms you're having. We need another :bfp: on this thread soon :thumbup:

I can't believe how lovely the weather has been here today,so warm and sunny. Spent most of the day in the garden whilst Sam was in the paddling pool. I've got work tomorrow and then no plans for Sunday yet. What's everyone else up to at the weekend? 
xx


----------



## Stef

Kerri - Bold text does this mean you have your charger? Oooh! we have lots to catch up on. Haha

x


----------



## Stef

Vicky so jealous of the warm weather, its been trying to rain here all day then finally cleared at around 5pm. No garden for us, not even washing on the line.

I too have work tomorrow, no plans Sunday other than washing the car

x


----------



## Sambles

I managed to do 2 full loads of washing and get it all dry so was very pleased. I think the rain is on its way here tonight because there are some big black clouds out there now.

It's rubbish having to work Saturdays isn't it? I shouldn't really complain because it's my choice to do it (so that we don't have to fnd someone to have Sam because OH is off) but it still sucks sometimes x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im back stef yeh, wasnt the charger after all it was the goddam laptop itself......stevens fixed it now tho 

yes vicky i am also jealous of your sunny weather .....seems like it may storm here x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ok previous statement now true 


Its Storming!!! *


----------



## Stef

Ok... bed times with Olivia are becoming a night mare, im up & down the stairs at least 20 times between 7pm & 10pm and I have had enough, this then resulting in her being a horrible little girl the next day because she dosent get enough sleep.

Im at my wits end I dont know what to do. I could have cried today and I could cry now. Every day is the same and its getting to the point that I hate to admit I hate spending the day with her, if we have to go shopping she screams blue murder, if its not soft play, the park, something she WANTS then there is just no compromise and im fed up of the filthy looks that get shot at me when out in public.

What can I do? I almost feel like going to the drs and telling them i cant cope, because thats the way she is making me feel.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef- Tyler has started pushing his luck a bit when it comes to bedtimes.... You should maybe just put her to bed at say 8 or whatever time you think then say to her "right this is bedtime and thats it" dont go back upstairs, if she cries ignore it, if she gets back up tell her you will hafto put her back in a baby cot if she carries on...thats what we say to tyler if he plays up at mealtimes .....i tell him he will be put back into a baby highchair ....he hates it!! 

And if she keeps pushing you and gettin up then put a stair gate on her room so she cant get back out..... she wont like that. 
I kno its hard to ignore them when theyre being a pain ....but its prob the best thing to do, and it may take a few nights and days of her being a grump but hopefully it will work

xxx chin up xxx You can cope, you do a fantastic job with her and you will with this baby too....... its just whoever said terrible 2's is a liar.......its 3's deffo!*


----------



## MrsLQ

morning ladies, sorry haven't been on, been suffering with horrible headaches again (computes not the best idea coming on when have them, can't get out of bed when they are really bad). Went to the doctors yesterday and have been on beta blockers, he said pregnancy either cures migraines and bad headaches (like it id when I was pregnant with Oliver) or triggers them, like it is doing now. So I have 2 different typs of pain killers and beta blockers to try and control them, I have also been signed off work for another 2 weeks....just what I need....NOT!!! Although on a god note I move house on FRIDAY.....eeeeks, so excited, but we're not gonna have any internet and they have said could take up to a month to sort :saywhat:

oh well!! Suppose there will be lots to do, getting it all sorted!


----------



## MrsLQ

Had to share....how cute https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBIOzyOT1gI&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*cute vid!  

That bad about the headaches cherie, hope your new tablets help them xx
& bet you cant wait to move house xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

like you wouldn't believe!!! Can't wait to get in and get it al nice, will be weird as we have never decorated before. It will take a while its quite a big house. 3 floors!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oo i love decorating!! xx you will have to take some before & after pics x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Will do oh though there will prob be a wait for he after pics, lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm come down with a bad cold feel ill weather her is rain rain its horrible and dull so going to chill today x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

its like that here too....so depressing and my best friend is leaving to go travelling for 3 months with her hubby. I keep watching that video I posted and crying!!! Hormonal!!!


----------



## Babydance

Hey ladies how are you all? Hope everyones keeping ok! Its lovely and sunny today after our thunderstorm last night! 

I finally got my smiley on my ov digi on Monday afternoon and it was away by Tuesday (im pretty sure i ovulated around 4.30pm on Monday night due to ov pains, i took the stick out the digi and the test line had sucked nearly all the colour out the control line lol!!!) I've been feeling very very grumpy, sick, exhausted and can smell everything!! Im pretty sure its all in my head mind you! I toom a test (5DPO :rofl: ) and it was negative so im now convinced i wont ever get pregnant again! God im such a worry wart!!!!How anyone can relax when TTC is beyond me!! DH works away and will be away when im due on so can see that being a very sad day when AF arrives!! xxxx


----------



## Babydance

Also the ladies who are pregnant how did falling with your first and your second differ? Sorry if ive already asked this my head feels like cotton wool! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

babydance most girls use soft cups and preseed or conceive plus x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Evening girls,

Sorry its been a while its been so hectic here :( 

Cherie - that video is very cute :D i've stolen it and shared it on fb :D hope the headaches go with the beta blockers :) and it goes ok with the big move on Friday :D 

Vicki - yep still doing WW (losely) been so ill that i've been bad - so bad i got a text today summoning me to weigh in with the ww leader :haha: rebels! 

Stef - i dont know what to suggest about Olivia as we're not that far into toddler'dom - i think Kerri's idea with the stair gate is good :) 

Kerri - love that the MW is predicting a girl bump :cloud9: not long till you find out :D

Not much to report here :D i'm all healthy again and currently getting Neg OPKS - gonna go and do another test in a mo :D i keep forgetting which isnt good :haha:


----------



## Stef

We have a stair gate on Sarah. She just climbs over it! Argh! lol.

Im sure its a stage and some time soon it will all be over... please please please. lol. 

Im going to go back to WW Sarah once ive had baby... But this time I want it to stay off. I still have all my size 10/12 pre pregnancy clothes from before I had Olivia & it would be so lovely to get back into them again and stay into them. Ok so the size 10 might not be so realistic but im hoping to get back to a nice comfortable 12. 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi girls

Sarah - glad you're feeling better. I was thinking of you yesterday because I saw someone with the Donkey :thumbup:

Stef - Have you done WW before then?

Spent the day cleaning and washing which is really boring but it means that I don't have to do any of it tomorrow :thumbup: 

I was going to watch TV but there's absolutely nothing on :growlmad: xx


----------



## Stef

Yeah Vicky, after I had Olivia I started and lost 2 stone... Unfortunately it crept back on slowly after going back to work as i was working 12 hr shifts 3 days on 3 days off and i wasnt eating at proper meal times and i ended up picking on my days in work. 

I too had a house bound day Vicky, unfortunately I still have lots to do but mainly because im trying to de-clutter as I clean & tidy. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I just think it's amazing how weight can creep back on without us noticing iykwim? I put on a stone and a half in the year after I had Sam and didn't even realise til I weighed myself in February. Or maybe I did realise but was just in denial :haha: xx


----------



## Stef

Lol Vicky, I think the denial stage hit me after we got married. Hahah. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe Vicki - i love that donkey but the longer it takes me to get pregnant the less likely it'll be that i get it :( 

stef - what about a dog gate? its really tall :) this is the one we have between the kitchen and front room to keep the dogs out and izzie in :haha: https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/CIMG0664.jpg


----------



## Stef

Aww look at Izzie in that pic. 

Sarah, she has been much better tonight. surprisingly. Its since the nights have got lighter and the clocks went forward, She didnt go to bed until 7:45 tonight and I usually puer her up between 6:45 and 7pm, im just trying to figure if I should start putting her bed time as 7:45-8pm instead. Only trouble with that is she isnt really going to benefit by an extra hour for her in the morning or anything as Im having actually wake her up every morning at 6am so we can leave the house at 7:10 to get to nursery for 7:30 so I can get to work for 8am. So hard :(

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

hehe i know izzie is so young in that pic lol about 10/11months old - little monkey :D and my icandy in the picture haha 

glad she went to bed better - maybe on the weekends she can go a bit later?


----------



## Stef

I think it will be easier when im on Mat leave, roll on August 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening all

I've been to bingo hahaha must be getting old lol, anyway I'm not impressed as i won a big fat NOTHING!!!*


----------



## Stef

:rofl: Kerri. Ive never been to bingo.

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Omg your actually missing out haha it's really fun!! The top take home prize tonite was £5000 ... Unfortunately i didnt get anywhere close haha. My mum won £6!!! Haha *


----------



## sjbno1

Stef i can confirm that i have never been to bingo either LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah - you too are missuing out!! Lol 
Well I'm off to bed as I'm sleepy n i think SPD could be rearing it's ugly head as under my bump and pelvic area has been extremely achey today!!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey Ladies 

What's spd?


----------



## sjbno1

its this bad boy Cherie :( 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphysis_pubis_dysfunction

kerri- i'm gonna take me chances lol 

i'm so glad that i never got SPD just really ached alot from over doing things :) hoping i dont get it a second time either :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Grr checked In on my phone n hit unsubscribe by accident so am just quickly subscribing again lol 

Nanite x*


----------



## MrsLQ

ouch sound nasty, hope your all okay. I am going to see my friend and her baby today. Also I am so excited, were moving THIS week!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Wooooooooooooooo im on  today!!! 

Felt baby move today for 1st time....been feeling the odd fluttery feel for few days but was soo fast n light i wasnt sure if it was actually baby.
But today ive had 3 no mistaking little pops!! x

Eekkk i absolutley LOVE it xx *


----------



## Sambles

Kerri that's great news about feeling bubs move :thumbup:

I had my doctors app this morning and he has referred me to the fs :thumbup: My local hospital do the 'choose and book' thing where you book your appointment online and I did it when I got home so I've got an appointment on 3rd June. Less than 4 weeks away :happydance: 

My doctor said I would probably have to have blood tests, a lap and dye and an ultrasound which I didn't really understand because I know it's the pcos which is causing the problems but apparently this is the procedure they have to follow in case there's any other problems. OH will have to give a sperm sample and when I told him he said 'well there's nothing wrong with my sperm'. Such a typcial male response lol!

Anway that's my bit of news for the day xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am just waiting to go the gym but i will not be doing a run has i am still full of a cold wish it would just go now fed up done a opk and its dark wooppp x x


----------



## Sambles

Caz - hope you feel better soon. Great news on the OPK :thumbup: x


----------



## bbblues

Happy Mother's Day everyone 

Well I am going to see the fertility specialist May 23rd...I am so nervous. I am hoping insurance covers everything have to make a few phone calls and find out 

Hope everyone else is doing well, enjoying the weather


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky- excellent about the FS really hope you get some good news and advice from him!!  

caz- Yay for the OPK!!  fingers crossed 

bbblues - good luck also at the FS xx*


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Kerri that's great news about feeling bubs move :thumbup:
> 
> I had my doctors app this morning and he has referred me to the fs :thumbup: My local hospital do the 'choose and book' thing where you book your appointment online and I did it when I got home so I've got an appointment on 3rd June. Less than 4 weeks away :happydance:
> 
> My doctor said I would probably have to have blood tests, a lap and dye and an ultrasound which I didn't really understand because I know it's the pcos which is causing the problems but apparently this is the procedure they have to follow in case there's any other problems. OH will have to give a sperm sample and when I told him he said 'well there's nothing wrong with my sperm'. Such a typcial male response lol!
> 
> Anway that's my bit of news for the day xx

Excellent news Vicky!! Im so so pleased for you, I really hope they can get the ball rolling quickly for you.

bbblues, hope things go well at your appointment too.

Caz, GL this month! 

I had my GTT today, thank god I know that tomorrow morning I can have a cup of tea. Haha. 

Just quickly popping in before colleeg so chat to you all later.

& Nat, not seen you on the thread in a while so if your lurking hello :hi: 

xx

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well ladies ....... today i have just eaten some of the most expensive watermelon in the world haha............check the price!!

haha the little dot has rubbed off ..hehe x*
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/73d608f3.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: thats a dear melon haha x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Tell me about it hahah!! lol x *


----------



## MrsLQ

hahaaa


----------



## pristock230

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *well ladies ....... today i have just eaten some of the most expensive watermelon in the world haha............check the price!!
> 
> haha the little dot has rubbed off ..hehe x*
> https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/73d608f3.jpg

How much is that in US $$'s?


----------



## Sambles

Kerri I love your new signature. So cute xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks vicky fancied a change hehe! xx*


----------



## Sambles

A change is always good :thumbup: 

I got a lovely surprise tonight. My best friend phoned me and told me she bought me a ticket to go and see Kings of Leon with her in Hyde Park next month. She said it was to say thank you for helping her out over the past 16 years. I can't wait to go! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh wow vicky thats fab!! ..... I bet you cant wait, what a lovely thing for her to do *


----------



## Sambles

I know. Although I am her maid of honour at her wedding in August so I've now got to make sure her hen night is extra special. I will have to book 2 strippers instead of 1! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHAH yes deffo!!! lol *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*pristock- erm no idea ..... gonna go find a currency convertor lol x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ok not sure if this is right as im no good with currency but according to the convertor 

the REAL price of the melon should of been £3.29 so in USD thats $5.39
The little point has rubbed off so the sticker says £329 lol so in USD thats $539!!


if this is wrong i apologise haha blame google! *


----------



## Sambles

OMG Kerri even £3.29 is expensive for a melon round here. Was it a gold coated one lol?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno well i thought that too!! ...... oh well haha it tasted nice!! lol *


----------



## pristock230

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *ok not sure if this is right as im no good with currency but according to the convertor
> 
> the REAL price of the melon should of been £3.29 so in USD thats $5.39
> The little point has rubbed off so the sticker says £329 lol so in USD thats $539!!
> 
> 
> if this is wrong i apologise haha blame google! *

 OMG! that is out of control! $5.39 is still a lot! I hope is was that good lol


----------



## Stef

I love water melon.... 

I also love rock melon but you cant get that here

x


----------



## Sambles

What's rock melon Stef?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*never heard of rock melon but i would prob love it , i love melon, watermelon is the best! even if i do hafto pay £329 for one haha*


----------



## Stef

Well... Looks like ive just learnt something, its like cantaloupe melon... only it full of more flavour but upon googling it appears they are the same thing, but in Australia they refer to it as rock melon. I honestly thought they were 2 different things, perhaps because its much fresher in Aus rather than being shipped across the world. 

x


----------



## MrsLQ

Sambles said:


> A change is always good :thumbup:
> 
> I got a lovely surprise tonight. My best friend phoned me and told me she bought me a ticket to go and see Kings of Leon with her in Hyde Park next month. She said it was to say thank you for helping her out over the past 16 years. I can't wait to go! xx

that made me cry!! HORMONES...have really kicked in this week


----------



## MrsLQ

how are all my gorgeous ladies today????

I have so much to do, got to get the house ready for the inspection which means cleaning EVERYTHING. They are coming at 11 am tomorrow, it's hard work with Oliver at home,might save some for when Sean gets in from work. So much to do so little time, but ever so exciting!!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well i am just waiting to go the gym i feel much better today temps drop right down so must be ovulating :sex: again tonight ha x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

Fingers crossed Caz x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck caz xx 


urgh girls its raining badly here and i have to walk to the shop......can someone post me some motivation......& an umbrella!! lol *


----------



## caz & bob

here s my opk girls sorry for the blurring my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0171.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovlies! Hope youre all ok! thats a good line Caz!!
Well ladies im officially INSANE! I cant stop thinking about POAS and when im not thinking about it im doing it!! lol i bought ten today yup thats right TEN! from superdrug and poundland lol! Bare in mind im only 8DPO! ive just done a FRER and its neg and im gutted next month im not buying ANY tests until 13DPO like i did with DD. I will sit on my hands if i have to!! No OPK's either just lots of humping!!! lol xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

fx its are month hun x x x


----------



## bbblues

good luck caz


----------



## Stef

Afternoon ladies. Another day done at work... another day closer to Mat leave & oh how I cant actually wait!!

How are you all??

I went shopping today after work and picked Livy up from nursery & took her with me.... All was O.K until I was down the crisp isle and you know how the fill like those waist high baskets with what ever they have on offer, any way there's a shiny pink wrapper on the top of what ever it was in the basket.. The next thing i know Olivia has picked it up and thrown it in our trolley and shouted 'you need that mummy' you can imagine my face when this pink shiny wrapper lands face up in my trolley full of shopping with a great Durex Logo on... Im not overly sure what it was, it wasnt condoms, it was called a vibe or something so dosent leave alot to the imagination. I was mortified. There was 2 members of staff in that isle too & the shop wasnt busy you would think one of them would have seen it and moved it out of a basket full of sweets which is of course going to draw attention to children. Especially pink shiny bloody packets!!!

so other than that an O.K day, my back is shot to bits and my legs feel like they are being pulled apart constantly but ive been like this for a week now and I dont think its going to get any easier. Will have to see what this belt is like when i see physio friday.

Haha Babydance. Many of the girls on the thread have poas addictions. So does Kerri's OH, we can safely announce he isnt pregnant. pmsl.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lmao love it Stef that made me LOL!!! Brilliant. 

No ur right my OH did a test and yep he's deffo not pregnant haha!! *


----------



## Stef

Nah, deffo not, he would be the skinniest pregnant person ive ever seen if he was. 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Bless him xx all his weight will be back soon if he carries on eating the way he is lol x*


----------



## Stef

Awww! Chris has a pot belly at the moment. Did you notice! Not as big as mine like. Were like fatty & skinny! :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha shut up gaylord!!*


----------



## MrsLQ

ladies am thinking we should organise a summer bnb meet... who would be up for it? I am quite good at mega busing, which is super cheap!!


----------



## MrsLQ

hubby is super paranoid because last I was preggo think he put on 2 stone, his time he is slyly watching his weight, lol


----------



## Stef

Im not sure im liking these gaylord comments Kerri! Cowpat!

Cherie. OH usually gets a pot belly in the winter and looses it again in the summer, must be like his hibernation period. Lol 

x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well today is day off the gym so just going for a walk with the dogs then chill and have some more :sex: so i am covered wooooppp x x x


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies

Im just on quickly to chek up, things have been hectic and Ive hardly been on here at all. Scan went well yesterday and I managed to stay team yellow (although Im sure a I saw a willy again). Ive ordered my pram it should be here in a week, mothercare let me change my phil and teds to the britax b dual tandum, I love it.

Caleb turned 1 yesterday and his party is on sunday, we all had a great day and have booked a wee mini holiday to benidorm for 4 days on the 27th may got a cracking deal for a 4* AI in the gran bali hotel fot £159 pp and caleb was only £39 so cant wait to relax for a few days. I will get my scan pics etc on later but have to apoloogise as dont think I will be around much this week either. Have physio for my back today (its been killing me for weeks) so back up at the hospital for the 3rd day in a row.

Hope alls well and so sorry for what Ive missed xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*natalie - glad everything went well at your scan  , And hope caleb had a fab 1st birthday!!! *


----------



## caz & bob

glad scan went well hun hope physio helps hun x x x


----------



## caleblake

thanks girls xxx


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

Nat - glad scan went well :thumbup: Your mini holiday sounds like it will be fab

Hope everyone else is ok?

Not much to report here. Went to toddler group this morning and Sam had a great time even though he was really tired. It's difficult because Sam usually has a nap about 10 ish for an hour and toddler group is 9.30 - 11.30 so it's right when he should be sleeping so he gets tired and grumpy half way through. But he does enjoy going and it's good for him to interact with other children x


----------



## bbblues

I haven't heard someone say "gaylord" in years definatly made me laugh out loud!!

Well since i have to wait for the specialist appoinment, back to the gym i go. i miss it so much. i most likely will be walking mess tomorrow 

Happy Birthday Caleb


----------



## caleblake

Physio went ok, she said my coccyx is off to the right and something else with an s is sticking out. She tried to push it back into place and has given me excercises, Ive to go back in 2 weeks again but she said its a form of SPD but rare to be in the coccyx and she has only seen it twice before.......great!

Davids niece called me and asked if she could come over to stay because shes pregnant (she is only 14), they live about 50 miles away so I had to go get her and to make it worse I was in such a fluster I reversed into Davids motorbike and it fell over and smashed the indicator and clutch..............great.

Anyway turns out the father is 16 and said he doesnt care..............typical. My niece has caused a lot of trouble over the years but in this case I totally blame the parents. She is on a supervision order and has social work involvment cause her school attndance is 49% and she has been brought home for drinking etc by the police, ran away from home, breech of the peace etc..... Before we got married we took her to live with us for about 6 months and she really was an angel, she attended school (the 1 time she left early without permission she was grounded and had all her privillages taken away and never did it again) she helped round the house and was always in on time. But we asked her mum to take her back about 6 weeks before the wedding as we knew we were planning to start our own family and hoped she had learned a kot from being with us. While we were on honeymoon they moved about 50 miles away so we dont see tham as much (maybe twice a month). She lacks discipline and her mum has tried to hard to be her friend and not her mother, her dad has never been around and her mum did get married to another man and have 2 other kids but he was violent and there was a lot she witnessed like her mum having a gun to her head etc..... Her mum did eave him and he went to jail but she has given in to the kids since then to try and make up for things. Anyway Im babbling but shes not a bad kid just needs attention.

I talked her through everything last night but shes determined to do it and I said to David there is no point in being angry, whats done is done now and she is going to need a lot of help. I have no idea how she will ever cope with a baby, she is still a baby herself. She slept on the couch last night cause I dont have a tv in my spare room and Caleb had me up at 6.50, so we went downstairs and I woke her up and asked if she wanted some breakfast or a bath and she asked to go to bed as she couldnt keep her eyes open.

Anyway Im going to go and get his lordship ready as he has finished his breakfast, I will get the pics up asap xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

wow - what a lot or you ALL to deal with. She seems to being very brave, with the right support, this could turn out to the best thing that happens to her. Give her some focus and direction?? I may be wrong. but trying to be optimistic, how far along is she???


----------



## caleblake

Just 6 weeks shes due 3rd January. Im hoping that to Cherie but even at 30 I have days where I struggled with Caleb xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting to go the gym not doing much think i will just do 40 minutes on the bike and do light weights why i have ovulated thats a lot you have to put up with hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo dear natalie what a thing to deal with, Is she certain this is what she wants.... goodness i know for a fact i wouldnt of coped at the age of 14 with a baby, Shes basically a baby herself.......i kno obviously nobody can make her descision for her but just make sure she knows exactly what it involves before she decides for certain....14 is a young age to take on the responsibilities of becoming a single parent. If she still wants to do it then i guess all you can do is support her and hope like cherie says that its the best thing that could happen to her and hopefully it will get her to grow up alot and get her back on the right track xx

Dont let it all stress you out tho nat x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening ladies ....its quiet on here xx

Hope were all well

I thought i would share this with you all as it made me LOL .... 
Tyler was drawing earlier and decided to draw a picture of his daddy .... so here it is lol

Striking resemblence lol bless xx*https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/a6cff7c1.jpg


----------



## MrsLQ

Lol how cute!!


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha ha Kerri, that's so cute x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha!!! hehe hes just about to go to bed...i showed him it on the laptop and he went ...look daddy!! haha*


----------



## Sambles

I can't wait for Sam to start doing funny things like that :thumbup:

I had another lovely surprise tonight. I broke my camera about a year ago by dropping it on the fireplace and I've never replaced, just used the camera on my phone. But recently decided I wanted a proper camera again so thought I would start saving up. Anyway, when I was at my mum's last week I was talking to her and my brother about which one I should get. Then tonight my brother popped in with a Curry's bag because he had been there and bought me one as a present!! It's a lovely black Fuji one and it's 14 mp so better than the ones I was looking at xx


----------



## Stef

Haha @ Ty's pic Kerri,

Vicky that is soooo lovely! 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awwwwww vicky thats so nice xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls :wave: :blush: I've not been on here for ages! its been manic that tonight is the first time i have been about since Sunday :( 

Monday was my dads birthday, Tuesdays was my aunts, Wednesday I had my hair done and tonight i've managed to relax :D and tomorrow i'm meant to go to a ann summers party but think i'm gonna stay in instead :D

no luck on ttc this month, what with being ill etc havent been in the mood - managed to dtd on cd15 and got a positive opk on cd16 and pretty sure i ovu'd on cd17 as i had cramps so not holding much hope for this month really as we havent really dtd enough :) according to my jenny renny - next month is the time LOL we shall see if its anything like this month that wont be the case LOL

Vicki - fab news about the specialist :D fx'd that they can tell you some answers :) and lucky girl with your tickets and camera :D 2011 is obviously a good yr for you :D

Caz - good luck for this month :D that was a fab line :D my lines never get that dark :( i think i must be in bed by the time the line is dark and miss it lol but it does get gradually darker :D

stef - when are you starting maternity leave? i remember counting down to mine :) infact the day i was suppose to go on maternity leave was the day i went into labour with izzie (luckily i left work earlier than planned) LOL

Cherie - goodluck with the house inspection :) a meet up sounds like a good idea but i think it might be a bit hard :( we all seem to be all over the place :) 

xtina - any news for you hun?

Nat - gosh your poor niece - 14 is so young :( i'm sure with your support she'll be fine but its such a hard thing to go through at that age :( i cant imagine having izzie that young :( how long is she staying with you for? hope Caleb had a good birthday :D cant wait to see pics :D


----------



## caz & bob

sarah i always do my opk test with 2nd wee at about 10am x x x


----------



## Shey

hey ladies been m.i.a. for awhile. Just checking in to see how you lovely ladies are doing?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well well not stopped since i got up been shopping came home cleaned the house top to bottom now just chilling for a bit x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Hi caz, my lines seem to get darker from about 5pm but by 10pm there dark but no as dark as the control line iykwim :)

Hay shay how are you? Nothing to report here :( but doubt there will be lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well ladies I'm officially worn out.... I spent the whole morning shopping and then came home and gutted the mess that was my bedroom , spent about 6 hours rearranging and tidying the whole thing... Now it's spotless but im knackered!! I'n agony with back and legs so currently running a bubble bath. 

Will catch up properly later xx*


----------



## sjbno1

awww have a nice rest this evening kerri :hugs: i was sorting out our bedroom tonight but its not gone to plan - i ended up sorting out our underwear drawers and that was it :haha: back to it tomorrow :( 

i'm so bored in the 2ww now LOL only 10more days till i find out :wacko:


----------



## MrsLQ

Good luck Sarah, 

We Are in!!! Yay stayed in the new house last night. Things are everywhere but hoping to get it sorted over the next few days !


----------



## caz & bob

have a nice relax kerri in your bath hun sarah i hate this tww to hun it drives me mad i am trying to not think about it tbh but its hard haha x x x


----------



## caz & bob

mrs lq glad your in your new house hun x x x


----------



## sjbno1

cherie - glad your in :D moving houses is fab but the unpacking not so much! oh did you sort your car seat and buggy problem out?

caz - i know what you mean - infact the only time i remember is when i come on here :rofl: which is why i havent been on much :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls feel like shit today again thought i got rid of my cold well back today with Reuven sore throat body achy hope it a good sign for my bfp not been right this month at all x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie - glad your in your new home....hope the move wasnt too stressful. x

Caz- sorry your feeling rubbish but lets hope its a good sign x

Hello everyone else x 

Well im a bit worried today as ever since i felt baby move last week ive been feeling him/her everyday .... yesterday after i went shopping there was a very light slight pink when i wiped.... ikno this is tmi ... i also suffer piles lol so im unsure if it was from them or my other area  

Anyway then i overdid it completley lastnite doing my bedroom and left myself shattered and in alot of pain with my legs & back and im still suffering with them today..... anyway since then ive only felt baby once...like literally one little kick thats all 

im worried *


----------



## sjbno1

hay kerri - :hugs: i'm sure bubs is fine but maybe you should ring your mw and see if you can go in and get a trace or a heartbeat check? i'm sure bubs has just moved to a different position which might mean you cant feel him/her as much :hugs:

caz - hope you feel better soon :( 

nothing to report here - we went to a party today so izzie went to bed like a dream :) and i've just cooked a nomnomnom roast dinner :D was yum! 

hows everyones weekend been?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooh whoops i totally forgot to update, haha about 5mins after writing that post i got 2 big reassuring prods haha and baby had a good little wiggle this afternoon too....oops lol 

i panic over everything haha x*


----------



## sjbno1

phewwwwwwwwwwww :D cheeky bubba already :D gotta be a girl :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha ooo well only 16days till i find out  *


----------



## sjbno1

woop woop cant wait :D have you got any names yet? your pregnancy is flying by! hopefully i'll join you before you pop :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ahhh names im like ??????????????????? 

I like Olivia anne for a girl but thats not a definate yet just an option, i like harry for a boy or Jay but still not definates ..... and i did like Ellis for a boy but OH aint keen, theres alot of names i liked but we cant agree haha.

I have a babyname book upstairs so its gonna need some reading...gonna wait till i find out if im picking girls names or boys .*


----------



## Sambles

Hiya ladies,

Kerri - glad bubs decided to let you know that she/he was still there :hugs: Be careful not to overdo it again though

Sarah - mmmm roast dinner sounds delicious. I'm really craving one now lol

Caz- hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

I spent today with my best friend going through things for her wedding. I absolutely can't wait, it's going to be so good but I suppose it should seeing as it's costing £25,000 lol. We went to the venue today, just me and her, and we practised walking down the ailse! We looked a right couple of twats lol.

I'm just sitting watching TV now although there's not much on x


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *hahaha ooo well only 16days till i find out  *

Have you got a gut feeling about whether it's a girl or boy? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hmmmmmmm i have a girl feeling but thats solely because my symptoms have been different to Tyler's but im not certain...some days i think girl others am like oh could be another boy haha xx 

HAHAHA about ur aisle practising hehehe bet it was funny tho!!*


----------



## Sambles

So when you find out will you go out shopping and buy some more bits?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Wooo yes and my goodness i cant wait to shop haha!! xx*


----------



## Sambles

What have you got so far?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ive got 
my pram & carseat 
my steriliser & some bottles
a mamas & papas bath support
some bibs
1 thumper outfit (was a gift)
2 x Johnsons skincare essentials boxes from asda baby event lol (1 was a gift)


and thats all x lol *


----------



## Sambles

Ooh so you've got quite a bit left to get. Have you still got some things from when Tyler was a baby?x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*not much, the moses basket got ruined by damp in our old house... still got some clothes and highchair and some other bits x*


----------



## Sambles

I'm so excited for you. You get to buy all the cute newborn clothes :cloud9: x


----------



## sjbno1

dont worry vickie i told you we will get our bfps at the same time and can coo over new baby clothes soon enough :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*im excited too .....nervous also!! haha 

i think we need another bfp on this thread!!! hint hint ..cmon ladies *


----------



## Sambles

I agree that we need another :bfp: soon on this thread :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

i hoped us what are left get them same time it will be brill x x x


----------



## Stef

Hi ladies. 

pretty stressful weekend :( ended up spending 6 hrs in A&E last yesterday with hubby (have explained in my journal cant be arsed typing it all out again), he is still ill today so everything i did plan to do today went out the window. I haven't done my assignment for college :( Hope my tutor is O.K about it when I explain why. 

Wow Vicky sounds like its going to be a grand wedding at that price, I think my wedding in total only cost about 8k lol. 

xX


----------



## Sambles

I agree Caz :thumbup:


----------



## Sambles

Sorry you've had a crappy weekend Stef. Will pop over to your journal to have a look.

My friend has literally gone all out on the wedding but tbh her parents are paying for most of it. Lucky cow lol :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Does sound like a luxury wedding  ...shes very lucky haha*


----------



## Stef

Very lucky, wish my parents were rich enough to of paid for mine. haha. 

Gona go have a nice bath soon, work tomorrow. boohoo :(

xx


----------



## sjbno1

25k on a wedding sounds fab :D

caz - agreed :D we all need BFPs :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ooooo were on page 666 ...lets post like mad quick to get off it before somethig creepy happens 

haha *


----------



## Stef

Kerri you tool. haha!! 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahah ikno shhh!! haha*


----------



## sjbno1

our phone number at work is 6669 :wacko:


----------



## Sambles

Ooh spooky lol x


----------



## sjbno1

we're still here :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oooh god sarah ..... Tylers hospital number was W ??? 666 

cant remember exact numbers but 666 was in there cuz i was panickin n asking my mum if we could change it hahah im a dick!!*


----------



## Stef

Lol. You should have changed his name.... LMAO! Only joking. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha shhhuuuurrrup!!! *


----------



## Stef

Perhaps a suggestion for your next then? :haha:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ahhhhh well done stef were safe! 

hahaha and that will be a definate no*


----------



## sjbno1

^^wss Damien for a boys name :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha Never!! *


----------



## sjbno1

we're safe again :haha:

whats everyone up to? i'm watching neighbours :D


----------



## Stef

Im about to go in the bath when i can be arsed to move

xx


----------



## Sambles

Same here Stef. I'm too comfy on the sofa to be bothered to get up lol x


----------



## sjbno1

lol i just had a bath :D haha so you all smell bad and i smell nice :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im trying to find a comfy position on the sofa that doesnt cause me pain *


----------



## Stef

Me too vicky, My fav spot in the corner (we have a corner sofa)

xx


----------



## sjbno1

:hugs: kerri


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Me too vicky, My fav spot in the corner (we have a corner sofa)
> 
> xx

Jealous.com lol! I've always wanted a corner sofa but one wouldn't look right in our living room x


----------



## Stef

Ours looks O.K in our living room but it looked better in our old house. 

Though in a few years time im thinking id like a fabric sofa again 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef is posh haha!! 

Oj i would like a corner sofa too tbh altho it wouldnt look right in ours either*


----------



## sjbno1

we have a corner sofa too :D its the best sofa in the entire world and mooosive :D

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/100_1528.jpg

btw please note that picture was pre-child and pre-mess :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo sarah it looks comfy!*


----------



## sjbno1

its so comfy :D we bought if from John Lewis when we was suppose to be doing our wedding list LOL oops!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha!! sofa got you a bit distracted sarah lol *


----------



## sjbno1

haha it did! it was one of those - omg thats what we've been looking for, for months moments :D lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha!! good buy tho xx*


----------



## sjbno1

yeah its lasted 5 yrs and a had 2 ceilings dropped on it :D and still is fab :D 

comfy sofas are a must :D


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just waiting to go the gym weather he is crap rain rain wish the sun would come out still ill cant stop weeing x x x


----------



## caleblake

morning ladies :hi:

I have managed to have a morning sitting on the couch and relaxing. Ive managed to catch up on here and Im still in my pjs. Caleb had a fab birthday party and he was spoiled rotten.

Ive also got a corner sofa which we love its cream leather so a bit grubby now as its 5 years old, really want a black leather one but figured I may as well wait till the kids are a bit older and I wont have food chucked at it :rofl: xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Nat - i want a new sofa to but i'm the same, waiting for all children to grow up and not slop milk all over it lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*evening all  

glad caleb enjoyed his party natalie 

Urgh im soooo tired today & got a bad headache  ...on the plus side tho baby has been very wriggly today xx *


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I'm so happy because I lost 1.5 lbs last week which puts my total at 21 lbs so thats 1 and a half stone :happydance: I celebrated by having a sausage roll and cake from Greggs :blush:


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - sorry you're not feeling well hun. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ive taken some paracetamol and they seem to be helping xx 

Vicky .... thats amazing you must be soooo happy ...really big well done and you totally deserve the sausage roll & cake!! *


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Kerri. I did feel a bit guilty about the sausage roll but it tasted sooo good :thumbup: I told my OH that it was better than sex. He didn't seem impressed by that :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha!!! you shudda said .... "My sausage is better than your sausage"!!  *


----------



## Sambles

:rofl: Damn it! I wish I'd thought of that at the time


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hehe!! :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: kerri

vickie - wow your doing amazing - when we meet up next i wont recognise you!!


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha ha Sarah I'm sure you will. How's the ww going?x


----------



## Stef

Well done on the weight loss Vicky!! I hope im as sucessful as you are when it comes to it. Im actually excited about joing WW again. lol.

any one watching bbc 2? Really interesting 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I'm not watching it Stef but I've Sky + it so I will watch it tomorrow x


----------



## Stef

Its fab. Some parts I want to look away though when they peel the skin back from their face and start cutting the bone. But deffo recommend watching so interesting

xx


----------



## caleblake

Im watching glee whats on 2

Vicky well done on the weight loss thats great.

I had my first kicks yesterday and Im 20 weeks today so at the halfway mark (well actaully a bit more for me). I updated my scan pics on my journal if anyone wants a nosey. Hlope your all well xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: feel a bit better today but just cant stop coughing ha my temps have gone down so you can tell i am better wooppp we my cousin is 16 week preggo she had to go in hospital here appendix was in flamed they put her on all sorts of drugs shes coming home today they don't want to do a op on her because it can cause a miscarriage x x x


----------



## sjbno1

hay girls,

Nat - i've just popped on here quickly so i'll take a lookie tonight :) 

caz - sorry to hear about your cousin - how scary :hugs:

stef - ww is quite good :D i seem to be doing ok on it :D 

Vickie - hhmmmmm well i've lost 10lbs in total but thats because i'm swayed by friends into being bad :dohh: tonight i have weigh in and i'm hoping for a loss but today sam is off work so we're thinking about going somewhere for lunch :shrug: not sure where yet :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*caz- hope everything works out ok for your cousin 

Well ladies im 18weeks today .... 2 more and i will be halfway!!  
13days till the scan too .... excited but nervous too...i just hope all is well with baby and that it decides to behave and not be shy haha i really want to know if were having another little boy or a girl  xx*


----------



## caz & bob

she home now they have sent her home with 15 different tablets they just don't want to do the op yet because she only 16 week so if she gets to over 20 weeks its better chance that everything will be fine x x x


----------



## sjbno1

gosh its quite here :( 

caz - hope your cousin can last a bit longer and isnt in to much pain - how worrying for her :hugs: to her and you

Kerri - woop woop 13 days :D yesterday my friend had her 20 week scan and found out she was having a boy :D so exciting :D

nothing to report here :( I have some cm which is usually a sign of af :( i really cant stand the 2ww! hoping for a bfp soon as its lonely over here now lol 

ohhh is anyone watching made in chelsea?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i am waiting for ffs to put my o in its not done it yet think i o on cd17 just waiting to go the gym just going to do 20 mins on bike and then 20 slow walk on treadmill x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

Hope we're all having a good week :thumbup:

I'm really happy because we have booked a holiday :happydance: We are only going to Bournemouth for a week in September but it will be great to just go and relax and eat loads of crap lol.

I've had to change my fs appointment because OH can't get the day off work so it's now a week later on Fri 10th June. Only 3 weeks tomorrow :happydance:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky - yay for the holiday sounds like just what i need haha, hope you have a super time when u go and u deffo deserve it after the hard work uve put into losing weight 

I have had another lazy day lol its starting to become a habit haha, done some hoovering & got a washing load done but then me and tyler sat and watched a film & some tv , hes full of cold tho so this is my excuse for not doing anything today haha!!*


----------



## sjbno1

hay girls :wave:

vickie - sounds lovely :D last september it was lovely and hot in england :D so fingers crossed this year is the same and you get some nice weather too :D

kerri - you deserve to take it easy :D if you start doing to much the pains will hurt so much and its not worth it :hugs:

caz - hope you had fun at the gym :D 

just got my date for the body shop training :D quite excited - it means more girlie nights and getting paid for them :D never a bad thing if you ask me :D 

has anyone got anything planned for the weekend? me and my friend Jo are off to a baby show in Hastings :D then lunch. The afterwards me and izzie are going to my aunts as there is family coming over :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Not got much planned for the weekend sarah, going into town tomorrow to pick up a new mattress for Tylers new bed & then shopping again on saturday haha as i bought OH a jacket last week and its the wrong size so need to get that switched for the next size up x 

Hope you enjoy the baby show!! *


----------



## Tricks26

oooo can i come in and chat to im trying ttc my second it took 7 years for my first but i hope that it wont take that long for my 2nd fingers crossed xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*welcome  hope your stay is short & sweet x*


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Tricks :wave: welcome to out little home :D it seems quite a lucky thread so fingers crossed you wont be here too long :) 

kerri - oops about the jacket :D ohhh was gonna ask you - do you think you could do me a new photo thingy majig? izzie no longer likes upsy daisy :dohh: and shes change a bit since then? say no if you want :) but seeing your ticker reminded me to ask ;) :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yehh no probs what would u like xx *


----------



## Stef

Hi Tricks. Welcome to the thread. :hi:

so ladies I have been researching the uni courses round here that offer BSc (hons) in childrens nursing and im really hoping I get into my closest uni. I have booked to go along to their open day on 22nd June. 

Ive also booked in extra Holidays before my mat leave at work. im quite please about it because with all the pain from my spd im not sleeping well and it dosent seem to be getting any letter unfortunately. 

Vicky so jealous of you booking a hol. I used to go to Bournemouth all the time as a kid as some of the family lived in poole. Lovely places. 

This weekend im going to visit the family in Bridlington again. Chris is at work Sat Sun and Mon so will just be me and little Livy lou. 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

thanks kerri - i'll have a think :) :) 

stef - when do you go on maternity leave? bet you cant wait! cant believe you only have 14weeks left!!! eek

hope you have a lovely weekend visiting family :) we went to poole last year which was really nice :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*no probs sarah 

stef  bet u cant wait to go on mat leave!!   *


----------



## sjbno1

i cant wait to get pregnant and go on maternity leave :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ikno hurry up sarah we need some more bfp's  Get your babymaking head on xx hehe*


----------



## Stef

officially the 21st August, though if i go for an elective ill probs have LO before that date any way :dohh: so will have to be ammended.

Ive booked off work in hols 18th-26th July and then 1st August onwards as I couldnt get off 28th and 30th july & in august ive a full day on the 4th and a half day on the 8th and 11th because they were over allocated too.

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: tricks welcome hun xx xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol stef - that would be funny if you had bubs earlier only because then work couldnt make you work :) 

kerri - we're trying lol i'll tell sam to put more effort in lol

right girls, i'm off to bed - last night izzie was awake and i'm shattered :hugs: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Buy him some viagra haha!! slip it into his tea lol 

nanite hun xx*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bedtime for me too

nanite xxx *


----------



## MrsLQ

Hope you slept well ladies!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi cherie  

Well i am happy to say that for the 1st night since becoming pregnant i slept right through without waking!! I woke at 5:30 but it beats 1/2am!!  tbh I'm still shattered tho haha!!!*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy Friday wooppp it comes round quick this weekend well going the gym again still really sore bbs and still weeing alot still have ibs so just going to take it easy with the gym x x x


----------



## Sambles

Afternoon ladies,

Thought I'd pop on whilst I'm sitting in the garden in the sun :cool: Sam is playing with all the little stones and keeps putting them in the flower pot them taking them out again :wacko: He loves doing it!

What's everyone else up to? xx


----------



## caz & bob

wish it was nice her dull and cold x x x


----------



## Stef

Hey Vicky. 

It's miserable as hell here. 

Just about to go out and get some shopping for Chris whilst I'm away over the weekend. 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Its quite sunny here but its not warm at all, infact its bloody cold!! But at least the sun is shining  *


----------



## Sambles

It's been really here today. I've even got a bright red nose to prove it!

Not got any plans for tonight, just going to watch TV. Then I'm working tomorrow and doing housework and boring stuff Sunday :growlmad:

Slightly O/T but does anyone watch Britain's Got More Talent? I realised today that I actually love Stephen Mulhern. He is soooo funny and cute. I want to marry him :wedding:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy everyone 

Vicky- Glad youve been enjoying the nice weather, No i dont watch BGMT But i know who u mean x lol

Well Steven took Tyler out to the bike track down the road to play with the petrol remote control car as he LOVES it....anyway they returned really early .... Tyler walks through the door with a huge bump on his forehead....he ran straight into a wooden fence post, poor little man looks like hes growing some sort of horn!! lol its all bruised but its not seeming to bother him which is good xx*


----------



## Sambles

Poor Tyler. Sam has got two big bruises on his head - one from falling against the radiator yesterday and one from head butting the door today. Both were done when he was having a temper so I'm hoping he has learnt his lesson x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oooo little tear aways arnt they!! Silly Billlies! Typical Boys!!*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha yes Sam is most definitely a typical boy. He is a right little bruiser lol. Even if you put him in a dress you would still know he is a boy. Not that I would ever do that btw!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa no i dont think he would be too impressed with that!!! 

Ooo am hungry ... shall i be a total fat head and get chinese *


----------



## Sambles

Yes get a chinese! It would be weird if you didn't! The words 'Kerri and chinese' seem to belong together now. I always think of you when I walk past the chinese takeaway in the town :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha oh god thats quite bad actually haha  do i eat it that much lol this baby is gonna come out looking chinese haha!!!! *


----------



## Sambles

Lol you probably don't eat it that much. Mmmm I really fancy sweet and sour chicken balls now and pancake rolls ( I know you hate them Kerri!) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*worms in pastry!! haha 

im thinking maybe fried rice but am not sure yet all i know is.......im starving!!*


----------



## Sambles

I can't eat this late because I get really bad indigestion :blush: I sound like an old woman :haha: I mean I can eat snacky things but not a big meal x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i dont like eating this late either tbh but never mind i will hafto hope my trusty friend gaviscon will keep me company tonight haha xx*


----------



## Sambles

Did you get heartburn when you were pregnant with Tyler? I got it when I was pregnant but not til about 28 weeks and I was literally up every night banging my chest like an ape lol! It was so horrible x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*omg terrible heartburn hun .....and it carried on after the pregnancy *


----------



## Sambles

Luckily mine went as soon as I'd had Sam. I don't get it all now unless I have a big meal late at night. 

I really wish I'd put suncream on earlier because I look like Rudolph now where I caught the sun on my nose. I completely covered Sam in factor 50 but totally forgot about me. I bet it will be peeling tomorrow as well. Lovely! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa that will be a good look!!  bless you theres nothing worse than sunburn x*


----------



## Sambles

I know it looks awful! I get so paranoid about Sam getting burnt though that I think I go a bit OTT. I spent about 15 mins smothering him with suncream earlier and kept topping it up every 10 mins :blush: I think it really annoyed him having mummy interrupting him playing all the time x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahahaah!!!!  bless him i bet he was thinking "will u just bugger off" haha , aww im the same with tyler tho i love the little face they pull when ur putting it on their face haha!!*


----------



## xjayex

can I join you? We have a little one who will be 2 in August and are just thinking about TTC number 2!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*welcome xjayex *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good well afm been food shopping just chilling why my son is shopping with his nan ff has still not put my o in so don't no whats going on does any one no if i can take anything for this cold are or hay fever welcom xjayex x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*caz i am also ill with a cold  Started to feel tired/worn out yesterday but today urgh... i feel shivery, constant stuffed up yet running nose, sneezing so bad im almost peeing my pants lol and super tired , oh and a cough that once it starts makes me want to throw up .... healthy!!! NOT! 

Tyler has just got over it and decided to share  im not sure if theres anything we can take in pregnancy for a cold etc 

how is everyone else xx*


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun thats how i was but its just left me with a horrible cough and runny nose in morning i am coughing up green stuff tmi sorry if its not cleared bye Monday i am going my gp x xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*my sister works in a nursery and she said theres loads of kids been off with viruses & chest infections....so theyre going round...you should maybe go to ur GP & check youve not got a chest infection xx hope you feel better soon*


----------



## Stef

Hey girls!! 

This thread has sure been quiet today. 

Im having a lovely time away from home with the gramps. My grand prix tickets arrived Thursday but just opened them today as I had them sent here instead just because when I booked it was before our wedding anniversary and I didnt want any confirmation of booking etc being sent home incase Chris read it. 

I've been shopping today too. Couldn't resist spending a small fortune on baby ted baker stuff for LO when she arrives. Also got Olivia some nice things too. 

Tonight I met up with 2 friends and went to Nandos. My mum has Olivia so I had a night off. Tomorrow I've lots of college work to try do before I pick Liv up.

Though it's nice to have a night off I miss her like crazy when she's not here. :( 

Xx


----------



## sun

I know what you mean! I went out for dinner last night with friends and OH stayed home with Bun and put him to bed. 
I got home and was missing him so much! :(


----------



## Stef

Crazy isnt it. My friends just dont get it. 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi ladies  how are you all 

Well im still run down with the cold but tonite i am going out with OH & some friends, were going to an italian for some tea then to the cinema  My mum is having Tyler so we can go, Hoping its a good night x

& I Also will miss Tyler like crazy!! ... My friends dont get it either stef, most of them are like ....youve only been away from him for a couple of hours.... hes only at your mums bla bla bla................... but its not the point  haha*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just had a my roast dinner it was yumyum now were having Ben & Jerry ice cream i have got bad pain in my left side don't no if it ibs or was cant wait to test this week x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*When are you gonna test?? You gonna go by your ticker.. 3days left??*


----------



## caz & bob

think so hun if no af i will test on wednesday of Thursday hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*fingers crossed, were in need of another  *


----------



## Sambles

Hi girls

Hope everyone has had a great weekend :thumbup:

Caz - I really hope this is your month, you definitely deserve a :bfp:

Kerri - Hope you're having a good night out. I love Italian food. What did you see at the cinema?

Stef - glad you're enjoying yourself with your gramps. Hope you get all the college work done 

I've had a day of cleaning and gardening and only just sat down now with a glass of wine :wine:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey ladies well we had a lovely night out, the italian was lovely i was soooo torn between lasagne or pizza but decided on pizza & it was yum yum yum!!  

Then we went to the cinema to see "The Fast & The Furious 5" ....it was really good  , Got a feeling baby may be  & a car lover like his daddy & big brother as i got kicked near enough the whole way through the film haha 

8days till scan!!!  *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm not long now to test my cycles are anything from 28 to 33 so just going to wait x x x


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies just jumping on quickly to say hi and hope your all well.

Sorry Ive been MIA but still feeling lousy and hardly even had the energy to turn the comp on tbh, hope to catch up with you all soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Whats been wrong natalie, you said you were in hospital .... hope all is ok xx*


----------



## caleblake

Out of the hospital now was in for 2 days with what they think was an infection, I had really bad headaches, sickness and was leaking fluid I called triage and they asked me to go up and get checked out. When we went in she said my urine was full of ketones and protien and listened for a hb, she couldnt find one so had to have an emergency scan, lucky haribo is ok. Had some swabs taken (was like a smear very unplesant) and kept in and put on a drip for fluids due to dehydration from being sick so much. Also had some antibiotics and pesary paracetamol and bloods done. I felt better when they let me home but only for a bit and now feeling exhausted, dizzy and nausea again and Im pretty sure its to do with low bp as my reading was only 98/67 when they let me out. I have the mw on wed for a check up so hoping they can help me as Im soooooooooooooooooooo tired.

Hope your well xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo god, Glad all is well with the baby hun, bet you were frightened, Glad your home & hopefully on the mend x*


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how are you all doing this monday?

Hope you and your LO's are doing well

asfm: I've been feeling nauseous for the past few days.


----------



## sjbno1

hay girls,

sorry i've been MIA too :hugs: its been crazy manic here and its all set to get crazier - i have my body shop training tomorrow night, then sam is hopefully starting his assesments - he passed all his exams so i'm very proud of him :) fingers crossed when he goes for the pre-interview tomorrow there'll sign him off in a couple of weeks and there'll be a job straight for him to go :D fingers crossed we need some luck :) 

today my af arrived - cd29/1 so a new month - just wrote a load of blurb in my journal - feeling so down about it all so think i need to give myself one more month then i'm gonna bail out of ttc for a while - i'll still pop buy and be in the journals but wont be charting etc :( 

hope your all ok x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sorry your feeling down sarah, Maybe this month really go all out for it , Try DTD everyday in your fertile window before Ovulation.... its worth a shot xx
Fingers crossed next cycle is your cycle  didnt your psychic reading predict next month?? *


----------



## sjbno1

yeah jenny renny predicted a cycle that started in June though and that isnt correct :wacko: so god knows :haha: yeah i think i might go all out as its suppose to be this month i guess :shrug: i hp[e she doesnt mean next year :wacko:


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies~ sorry been MIA, been so busy. Baby was fighting a fever, communions, birthday parties, work parties, remodeling the bathroom still, painting etc.

Gash02- sorry you were not feeling well, glad you are home now 

Today I went to the specialist, i had lots of blood work done, my hubby had a little and he goes for "his test" on Wed to test his lil swimmers. I go back on clomid 100 mg and they are going to monitor me closely with sono's and then they are going to do an IUI. Oddly enough I feel relieved?? I feel like ok, you guys do all the work and I'll just show up, and puff, hopefully i get prego??? maybe im losing my mind lol

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Sambles

Morning ladies,

I'm off out in about an hour so thought I'd pop on quickly. Just going into town to get a few bits and go to the park. I think I'm on cd 62 snd surprise surprise still haven't ovulated :growlmad: Still, not much I can do about it. 

I think I'm going to have Pizza Hut this week because I'm seriously craving it. I'm thinking about it about 10 times a day and I'm drooling over it lol. Mmmmm it's making my tummy rumble now even though I only had my brekkie an hour ago :blush:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky - hope pizza hut was as nice and satisfied that craving hehe   

Caz- sorry af got u xx

Well today ive been out with my 2 mates, not seen them in ages as one lives in preston now as shes nursing there, & the other i hardly ever get to see so was nice to catch up & tonight i am seein my other friend (hopefully....not heard from her today so its not definate)

hope all is well with everyone else *


----------



## Stef

We need to arrange another date Kerri :) 

Just quickly popping on to say hello. Will update properly when I'm on laptop later 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I kno , who are you??? I feel like we've not spoke properly in ages with my phone signal being down , u gonna b on msn tnyt??*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: painful :af: this time going the gym cant wait do a good run again get the stress out my body x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Evening all *


----------



## Stef

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hello stefanie  how are you x*


----------



## Stef

I am well Kerri. How you be??

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yes good thanks 

Just seen baby make my tummy move from the outside, OH saw it too  love it x*


----------



## Stef

:bunny: Yay 

My SPD is getting on my nerves. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* horrible isnt it , i really feel for u cuz i know how painful it is  xx*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i have had a headache all night and still have it now the joys of clomid hope i get my bfp this month soon be ovulating again x x x


----------



## sjbno1

hay girls just popping in :wave: things have been manic here :( i'm wondering if life will ever be quite again :( 

caz - i'm sorry af got you :( i'm going to try bbt charting this month :) never done it before so we'll see :) 

bbblues - ohhh good luck - hope it works for you quickly :D

Vickie - sorry to hear the alusive AF isnt playing ball and you've not ovulated yet :( what cd did you ovulate on before? fingers crossed by the time you read this you'd have ovulated :) 

Stef - hows things with you?

Kerri - hope your well too and pregnancy is being kind :) 

anyway best go :) need to do my bodyshop stuff now - just finished the HMRC paperwork - oh the fun never ends around here!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey sarah all is well here thanks , hope your well too , good luck with the charting xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies!!


----------



## caz & bob

well girls cant believe it just gone the toilet my af is stopping its been light medium light today weird must be the clomid x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

Could well be, I don't have any experience of clomid.


----------



## sun

MrsLQ said:


> Hey ladies!!

Hello! :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi all :wave:*


----------



## sun

Hello! I'm here while other people are on! Woo! How are you all doing? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yay!! am good sun how are you feeling ??*


----------



## sun

I am good! This working part time is really cutting into my BnB time haha! But so far am feeling much better and getting my energy back! 

Also I just spent 1/2 making yummy food for Bun, and he doesn't want any of it - just rice cakes and hummus!! :growlmad: 
Happens every time I try and make him something special lol! :haha:


----------



## sun

Mummy2T - I was peeking into the 2nd tri bumps and saw yours - looks sooooo great! :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*aww ty sun  , haha at bun bless him lol typical boy ...tyler does this too!!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri cant do bump pic till get proper Internet in 1st week of June!!


----------



## sjbno1

evening :wave: sorry not had a chance to reply - i've been speaking to my niece who i've not seen since she was 4 - shes 14 now :hugs: her mum and my brother fell out :( feels so strange to be talking to her now that shes so much older - i know shes into to glee though so we've been chatting about that tonight :) 

hows everyone?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh goodness i hate glee haha me and my mate have funny convo's about glee...she loves it and i hate it x

Cherie- ahh ok well look forward to seeing it *


----------



## Stef

evening!!

My iphones broken. Im officially gutted. Not because I love the phone, but because it decided that in the process it would wipe all my phone numbers, images, apps anything else i had saved on it. So so so peeved off. 

:cry:

Hope the rest of you ladies are O.K?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* hopefully the apple store can sort it tomorrow stef....what a nightmare xx*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym been shopping going Chinese tonight for tea yumyum love it well my mum has just told me my cat has died gutted but i have had him since i was 12 and i am now 30 so hes had a good life x x x


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone,

Caz - really sorry to hear about your cat :hugs: That's the only problem with having pets, when they die it can be like losing a family member

Stef - bad news about your phone. Hope you manage to get it repaired/replaced

Kerri - I know you've said before but when's your scan? I'm sure it's next week but can't remember the day

Well I've been super busy the past few days and got a busy weekend planned so haven't had much time for BnB :growlmad: 

What's everyone doing for the long weekend? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hellooooo :wave: 

my scan is tuesday  at 11.40 then 12 with the consultant *


----------



## Sambles

I bet you're getting so excited now :happydance: What do you have to see the consultant for? Is it because your first labour was difficult? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer i cant wait  hope baby isnt shy and shows us the gender x

Yer its just to discuss the birth this time round , not entirely sure tbh haha*


----------



## Sambles

I will keep everything crossed that he/she has their legs wide open :haha: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahah me too!!!   or my next stop will be a private gender scan! haha*


----------



## sjbno1

wow kerri bet you cant wait :D thats come around so fast!!!

caz - sorry about your cat :( my mum said to me that my cat that i had when i grew up is getting frail now :( shes about 15 though - bless her heart :hugs:

vicki - whats your plans? anything nice? how is your OH now? is he all recovered? how is the gorgeous Sam?! We should do coffee again soon :) 

well this weekend is a bit all over the place, tomorrow we're suppose to be seeing my friend Claire whos 20wks pregnant, but Izzie has a cold so we'll see what happens when she wakes up. Sam is working tomorrow so i doubt we'll see him much tomorrow :( sunday we have no plans and on Monday i want a chilled day but we'll see how that goes lol i'm sure something will come up :)


----------



## Stef

Caz sorry to hear about your cat but certainly sounds like hes had a good life. 

Vicky, I didnt get up to the apple store today but I really do hope so, Ive 4 numbers in my phone now, I have no idea what my mums numbers are either. I feel cut off from the world. 

Whens your FS appointment again? Im sure its in the near future. I really do hope they can do something to help you. I dont know how you manage to stay so stong, when i was going through that really long cycle i felt so depressed and almost lost the will. :flower: Really admire you.

Sarah, hope Izzi is feeling better soon. Poor thing. 

Kerri, im still saying girl until proven otherwise. :haha:

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah its gone fast & stef hahahah cant wait to know!! 

caz- oh no, so sorry bout your cat 

is everyone looking forward to the long weekend or is anyones boss mean & making you work bank holiday monday?? 

Im sat drinking a yummy caramel latte which could really do with some chocolate for company but we have none so i have grapes & strawberries instead...healthier but not as yummy option x*


----------



## Stef

Ill be working Monday if I feel well enough to return to work

x


----------



## sjbno1

mine is worst than working on Monday! i've got to work on Tuesday and Friday :( and also next friday is my first body shop party so i'm gonna be knackered after next week LOL


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a good afm got my soft cups tried putting 1 in and i couldn't let go of it haha to scared haha x x x x


----------



## Stef

Arent they uncomfortable Caz, couldnt imagine something being put up my foo like that and to stay up there. :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*personally the whole idea of softcups freaks me out lol, i dont think i could use them so i understand why u were scared caz haha!! *


----------



## caz & bob

never tried them hun they just keep the sperm near your cervix people say you can't feel them x x x


----------



## Stef

Ah well good luck Caz hope they work for you. 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well ive just been busy making a strawberry tart haha here is some photos.... not bad for a 1st attempt 

heres before the cream- 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/strawb.jpg

heres after haha -
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/cream.jpg

cant wait to eat it x*


----------



## Stef

Looks yummy, You sure you made that yourself? :haha:

I expect a nice cake next time i visit now

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahah erm yes cowpat i made it haha, all of it ...even the pastry  haha
.
.
.
.
. ok maybe not the pastry but i did the rest hha!! and no cake for you, for your cheek! hahaa oj *


----------



## Stef

Haha!! Cheeky mare!

x


----------



## caz & bob

that looks yum yum i want a piece plz haha x x x


----------



## wantingagirl

That looks so yummy Kerri! Hey can you send me some. Are you in Newcastle aswell?

:hi: everyone!

Thanks for all the well wishes before, Im doing a catch up Ive not been on properly in so long :hugs:

What you all been up to?

xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hey shona - thanks , the cake tastes yummy too haha, no hun i live in cumbria about 2 & half hours away from newcastle......... but me & stef meet up now and again x
Nice to hear from you, how are you 


well vicky will be proud of me as i am having a take away tonite, but were having Indian instead of chinese lol *


----------



## Stargazer77

Oh Gawd yes trying to conceive number 2 and it's Sooooo frustrating!!!

With no.1, we started trying in January, she was born September!!! But it just ain't happening this time around.

Sigh

Double sigh

That strawberry tart looks yummy though!


----------



## Stef

Hi Shona, Just seen your ticker, almost in the 2ww, Good luck this cycle ill keep my fingers crossed for you.

Indian food. Yum Yum, feeling a tad jealous after my plain cottage pie. lol.

Xx


----------



## Stef

Stargazer77 said:


> Oh Gawd yes trying to conceive number 2 and it's Sooooo frustrating!!!
> 
> With no.1, we started trying in January, she was born September!!! But it just ain't happening this time around.
> 
> Sigh
> 
> Double sigh
> 
> That strawberry tart looks yummy though!

:hi: welcome to the thread... and the forum see your pretty new here.

How old is your LO? How long have you been trying this time? Im stef btw :flower:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*welcome stargazer  *


----------



## Stargazer77

Hi guys.... Thanks for the welcome....

Is 'LO' little one? If so, she's 7 years old

Been trying for number two for a year :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh LO is little one, i really hope you get your bfp soon, have u been trying any opk's or anything 

shona - fingers tightly crossed for your bfp this cycle  *


----------



## Stargazer77

Lol I have no clue what bfp or opk stand for. I'm a forum life virgin :D


----------



## Stef

Yeah it is sorry, ive been on the forum ages and forget others might not yet know the lingo. :dohh:

Not so much of a little one any more then. Bless her. Sorry its taken so long already, really hope it dosent take much longer for you. Do you know where you are in your cycle?

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stargazer - this may help as its all pretty baffling lol i was the same when i joined i thought arghh theyre all talking in a foreign language!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

^^ that shud help you xx*


----------



## Stargazer77

Yeah I'm in the "two week waiting" stage. I've already done a gazillion tests these last two days, knowing full well it's too early.

I hate that "Not pregnant" window on the clear blue... Think they should be more friendly and sensitive .... Summat like "not this time darl, try again next month"

Thanks for the link to the abbreviations! I will study!


----------



## Stef

Stargazer77 said:


> I hate that "Not pregnant" window on the clear blue... Think they should be more friendly and sensitive .... Summat like "not this time darl, try again next month"

 :haha: Love it!

Im guessing you are in the U.K. How old are you? Sorry im a nosey cow! :blush:

Dont give up hope I made Kerri (mummy2tyler) test too early in her 2 week wait and it was just too early but she did get her positive that month.

xx


----------



## Stargazer77

That's okay. Nosey cows united!

I'm 33.... So approaching that " HORROR you are almost too old" stage

Ugh. 

How's about you?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef is a pusher haha but as she says .....dont give up i was gettin negs for ages and eventually i got my positive   if u dont mind me asking when is ur period due*


----------



## Stargazer77

Thanks :)

My periods are so irregular I can never tell. I only know I'm about to start when I get a massive migraine.

Look at me moaning! Shut me up!

Tell me about you's...


----------



## Stef

I think you have some years left in you yet. :hugs:

Im 24, but I feel 94 at the minute. haha. 

another nosey question what is your name? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha we all ramble on here haha  whats your name??

My name is kerri im 23 soon to be 24 and im pg with number 2, i have a 3yr old boy called Tyler  I got lucky as this was my 1st month of ttc properly *


----------



## Stargazer77

It's Louise. Logging off now, thanks for the welcome and hope to talk to you both again :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ok speak tomorrow   *


----------



## Stargazer77

Congrats Kerri!!


----------



## Stef

Don't worry about moaning, we are the best at it here. 

sorry your cycles are irregular, there is another lady who posts in here whos cycles are irregular. Have you been diagnosed with any thing or got an explanations from the gp why they may be irregular?

I dont know if there is alot to tell about me, I have a 3 year old daughter already and im expecting my second and last child on 23rd August. 

Edit - just notcied your logging off. Have a good evening. 
xx


----------



## sjbno1

evening poppets :wave: i've just been listing things for sale - phew glad thats finished with - there is more to add at some point but cant be arsed to go to the lost and get it haha

how are we all?

welcome louise :wave: dont worry about moaning :D we all moan away in here :haha: its our little hidey hole :D and love the idea of the CB test - maybe should write to them :haha: btw i'm sarah and been ttc#2 for 6 months BUT i've been using OPKS for 2 months and it appears i ovu later so infact properly ttc 2 months :haha: oops

Kerri - omg that tart looks nom! bet it taste very yummy! hope you enjoyed you Indian :D

Stef - teehee about feeling like 94 :haha: bad times!

Caz - good luck with the moon cups - let me know how you get on :D

well today has been fab! i went back to where i used to live and popped in on my old neighbours - was so lovely to see them again - felt so strange going there - like i was coming home - i lived there till i was 21! and was a fab place to grow up! gonna try and get there again with my mum :) also went and saw my friend Claire whos 24weeks pregnant - shes moosive already and its her first - although her naughty staff bit me :( not impressed have told her that possibly the dog might not be good to have around with a new baby :( its only a small nick but my hand is still hurting :( 

anyway will stop gabbering on :D lol need to go and have a bath :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah the cake is yum & im awaiting the indian to arrive  

oh thats deffo not good about the dog, deffo not good if shes got a new baby coming!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

i know kerri - i told her that the dog had to go outside or i would take izzie home as i just dont trust her - it was just lucky that i managed to whip my hand away fast from her mouth or god knows what would happen :( its sad really as i've know roxy dog for years :(


----------



## Stef

Glad you had a good day Sarah, shame about the dog bite, did it draw blood you might need to get a tetanus jab?

x


----------



## sjbno1

yeah it did Stef :( i'm pretty sure i had a tetenus jab when i went to malaysia which was 5yrs ago - gonna get my mum to check my dr notes on tuesday though just incase :wacko: its really sore though - just had a bath and had that horrible stinging feeling :( i'm such a wimp :haha:


----------



## Stef

I think tetanus only lasts for so yeah best to see if your mum can check. Have you got a local walk in centre or anything as they can check? 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh thats a good point make sure u check up on that xx*


----------



## sjbno1

according to the world of google you have to have a tetenus to go to Malaysia and it lasts for 10yrs so thats good :D i was sure i had it as i remember them saying that if you had it again - you dont need it again as that would last for life?


----------



## MrsLQ

Evening ladies 

Can feel a headache coming on, just wanted to say hi. Have had a good day today. Also might be sorting out going back to work just a few days a week, but won't be for another few weeks. Also gonna nip to primark and buy some leggings tomorrow as everything is too tight on my tummy. Gonna wait another month or so before I buy some proper maternity stuff. Had a lovely kick today when I was talking to my friend, made me stop what I was doing and say ahhhhh. Also met a lovely lady who lives a few doors down, she has 2 boys ( 3&4) and a 6 month old girl. Nice to make new friends. In the course of writing this have had 5 little kicks .... Cloud nine!!!


Kerri- cake looks amazing!!!


----------



## sjbno1

awww hope you are feeling well enough to go back to work soon :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yay for the kicks   amazing feeeling xx

hope your ok xx*


----------



## Stef

Thats good then Sarah :thumbup:

Cherie nice to see you back hear and pleased to hear you have had a lovely day. Yay about LO kicking now. Love that feelng. 

Im going to the apple store at the metro centre today in the hope to get my pie phone sorted out. I lost all my numbers again yesterday (well the 6 that I had) as it put itself in recovery mode. Im a little peeved. 

Think I may need to sneak in some baby purchases too. Not looking forward to shopping on crutches though, its bad enough being bashed around shops when i can walk properly, especially when people ram into you with prams. Grrrr that really annoys me, I never had the ordassity to do that when I was out with the pram or pushchair so why others insist of being so darned rude and doing it ill never know. :shrug: Rambling now so im gona go... and get a McD's breakfast too as I have to go that way to get petrol and the temptation is too much to resist. Mwahahaha!! Lol 

Oh and Kerri text me after 1pm when my phone will hopefully be sorted and i can store your no again. 

xx


----------



## Stargazer77

Ahh, the metro centre! Your a Newcastle lass?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*stef: will do dear  , hope you get your phone fixed & buy some lovely baby bits, are u picking ur order up from mamas & papas??? 

Hope everyone else is well ...am counting the days till my scan on tues ...officially cant wait!!! haha sorry im probably boring u all talkin about it all the time haha!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm last tabs tonight woopp got a bit of o pain in my right side just had Sunday lunch it was lovely followed bye jamaican ginger cake yum yum x x x


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovlies sorry its been so long! How are you all?? 

Well TTC last month was a fail! But i was majorly stressed about it all peeing on anything that might give me a line lol so this month were NTNP and i feel so much more relaxed. We are selling our house so im still stressed from that but im trying to relax as much as possible. 

Hope everyones been alright with this crazy weather!! xxxx


----------



## Stef

Kerri im counting down to your scan with you. lol. Im so excited about it 2 days :yipee:

babydance, sounds hectic :hugs: hope this month is much better for you.

Caz ill keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Louise, im from co durham. Where are you from?

Well the guy in the apple store was really nice and he replaced my phone for me so i have a lovely new phone that works, Yippeee. Just need to spend some time tonight setting it back up.

metrocentre was chaos today, poor Olivia, I lost count the amount of times she was reduced to tears because some one practically stood on her on bashed their bags into her head, shes just at that height. Wish people would look where they are going and take consideration for others. 

We didnt go round much at the metro cos im pretty crippled at the mo so after dinner we went back to the car, only to be held up. There were car park attendants running around like headless chickens and they had locked all the doors to the car park, it was apparent that a car had caught fire in the multistory we were parked in which spread to the car parked next to it. What a shite end to a shopping trip for those car owners, any way as selfish as it sounds im pleased it wasnt mine and luckily this was going on 2 floors up from us but no one was allowed in the car park until the fire brigade had said it was safe...

Popped in to M&P on the way back to pick up my order which i thought was my clothes i ordered last week but it was actually my pram. Pics in my journal if you want to peek.

Im not planning on doing alot for the rest of the evening. Chris is DJing but I think ive overdone it today and my spd isnt liking me today. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*babydance - hope this month is a better one for you hun 

Caz- lets hope theres a bfp on its way!!

stef - love the pram!! & glad your car was safe x

Well ive just had tea & am not going to have a nice chilled out evening, really in the mood for rose wine tonite haha so im going to have a glass of cranberry juice instead hahaha!!*


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so doing something different so should happen woopppp x x x


----------



## sjbno1

baby dance - glad your feeling less stressed this month :) i want to have fun this month but still gonna use OPKS and trying to monitor my bbt but feel less stressed to :D

stef - hehe i did laugh when i read "Pie Phone" :haha: glad they gave you a new phone :D ohhhh gonna catch up on journals tonight so will go and have a nosey :) what clothes did you order? i cant wait to buy new maternity clothes :D i went through my maternity things yesterday and found things i forgot i owned lol 

Kerri - :lol: about the cranberry juice! are you having it in a wine glass :haha: how exciting about Tuesday :D cant wait :D

Caz - good luck for this month hun :D

nothing to report here :) had a lovely weekend so far :) not got any plans for tomorrow but think we might go to the garden centre :D i want to get some flowers for the front garden :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha do u kno what sarah....... i might!! haha make it feel more "wine-like" haha 
and ikno  i can hardly contain myself about tuesday i will be soooo gutted if i cant see the gender lol*


----------



## Stargazer77

Hey stef, I'm in Norfolk now, but I spent some years in Stanley as a kid :)


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: love it :D steven will think you've gone bonkers :haha:

awwww i bet your excited - i think when i get my bfp i'm defo gonna get the scan around here where they can tell the sex at 12 weeks :) btw my friend had her 20 week scan last week and bubs is defo a boy so that man still hasnt got the sex wrong :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*thats good i think .... amazin he can tell the sex at 12 week and get it right!  

haha steven thinks am bonkers anyway so its all good haha*


----------



## sjbno1

Stargazer- my FIL has a house in norfolk :) we have the family bbq coming up in July which will be there :) 

I know Kerri - my friend Emma has seen him too for both her pregnancies and he was right with them too :) i think his equipment is so much better than the NHS and that is why :)


----------



## Stargazer77

Oooh where in Norfolk?


----------



## Stef

Sarah would you trust enough to start buying stuff as early as that though (like gender specific im talking about) Dont think I would. Haha, I still sometimes when i look at the stuff I have say to Chris omg what if its a boy & ive had girl confirmed 3 times. lol. 

Louise, ahhh I see. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

erm not far from Kings lynn i think :haha: 

grrr to many late nights mean i'm feeling knackered tonight even though izzie didnt get up till 10am today :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

Erm i think i would trust him as hes suppose to be the best sonographer in the UK and that is all he does for a living all day so i'd be quite confident in believing him :) 

ohhhh girls are you all having a scan at 32 weeks? my friend claire was saying that she was told a scan at 32 weeks is standard now :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh i hope so but ive not heard anything bout that*


----------



## sjbno1

hmmm she was saying that the mw said its because that the scan between 20wks and birth at 40+weeks is to long :shrug: would be good if you get 3 scans now :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer that wud be good  20 weeks to 40 is a long time!!*


----------



## sjbno1

you'll have to ask for me lol evidently its a new thing :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh i will ask and see if i can find out  lets hope so tho xx*


----------



## sjbno1

fingers crossed :) i'd have loved 3 scans :haha:

how has your weekend been?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh its been ok hun, quiet weve not done anything really cuz were short for cash this month with the rent & bills all going out at once  

steven finished half day friday, off sat off today, off tomorrow and hes booked tues off too for my scan  *


----------



## sjbno1

awww sounds good hun having a nice quiet weekend :D i know what you mean about money :( this month is gonna be another tight one :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*crap innit, money is the cause of all problems ...everything shud just be free haha!! 


oh god tho thinking of it ..that would be mayhem!*


----------



## Stef

Did some one mention money... Please dont!!!


----------



## sjbno1

lol money is a pain in the ass :( 

right girls gonna have a early night - will speak to you all tomorrow night probably :haha:


----------



## Stef

Night Sarah x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nanite sarah xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey Sarah I get a scan at 28 and 32 weeks,, but they are to monitor the growth of the baby as I am classed as having small babies???!!! But yay for more scans, haven't heard anything about extra standard scan?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh ive heard of scans at 32 weeks for growth etc , but will hafto see if anything else gets mentioned about an extra standard scan x*


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies!!!

I've only been offline for 2 days but had loads to catch up on!

Kerri - that strawberry tart looked yummy. If I tried to make that it would end up looking like the dog's dinner :haha: Only 1 day to go now til your scan!! You will have to update us as soon as you can :thumbup: I'm out tomorrow but I will keep checking on my phone

Sarah - I seem to keep missing you. Whenever I'm online you're not and vice versa! My OH is doing well now, still getting headaches because he has had fluid leaking onto his spinal cord but the consultant said they should go eventually. He went back to work part time 3 weeks ago and is going full time in 2 weeks time. Will definitely have to meet again soon and have a proper catch up :thumbup:

Stef - my fs appointment is on the 10th June so next Fri :thumbup: so at least we can get the ball rolling. It is hard to not get upset about it but I'm quite a positive person and at the end of the day it's going to do no-one any good if I get depressed about it so just have to stay strong. Glad you got your phone replaced :thumbup:

Caz - good luck with the softcups :thumbup:

Stargazer - Welcome to the thread 

Phew that took me ages to read through and reply lol 

xx


----------



## Stef

Vicky, so pleased its so close now. I really hope they can get the ball rolling quickly for you. :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Awww missed you again Hun :hugs: so pleased that the fs is coming up soon :) fingers crossed you'll have a bump soon :) also glad your OH is doing ok now :) 

Kerri - 1 day to Gooooooooooo!

Cherie - hmmmm wonder why then, maybe it's a London thing? God knows lol

We've just got back from going swimming :) was really good fun but we're all knackered lol need to get on with stuff around the house now but can't be bothered to decipher where to start lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi all 

Vicky - like Stef says i hope the fs gets the ball rolling for you xx

Sarah- glad u enjoyed the swimming , i love swimming x

Well am on my way to town to buy hair dye as my hair is fading and going ginger and i need make up as i look like Michael Jackson! And i think it would be rude not to pop into costa for a latte xx*


----------



## Stef

Lmao at looking like wacko jacko!! Hilarious! 

X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm just finished my clomid for this month waiting on my opks and conceive plus think they will be her for next week ready for o woooppp x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

Good luck Caz! Hope this month is the one.

Finally got our bed up!!! Have been sleeping on a matters for past 2 weeks, lol. It's nice as we want to get things like rugs and pictures as we ne'er had anything like that previously. Need some nice towels and bed sheets too, think we have had ours for about 5 years.... Hahaha.

Hoping my mum might come round tomorrow, want to bleach the kitchen tomorrow. I want to dk I regularly as my cleaning standards in old house was slack to say the least. It was such a horrible house , just thought what the point, buthks house. Being shiny and new means I want to keep it clean. I even said to Sean tomorrow I must clean all the light switches ( they are chrome and covered in little finger prints). Well I am going to do one or 2 more bits and then a bath I think. 

Had a lovely day with Oliver we did arts and crafts, made a lion mask/puppet, a crocodile and some pretend binoculars. Going to see the health visitor tomorrow about his dribbling and his weight, constantly starving but skinny as a rake, doctor said to just get him checked out!!!

What's your plans for tomorrow??


----------



## sjbno1

kerri - hope you enjoyed your latte - after swimming we had hot chocolates :D

stef - :wave:

cherie - hope it goes well with the HV - Is Oliver unwell then?

really need to go and sort my house out but cannot be bothered ;) lazy ass that i am lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*i did enjoy it sarah but feel kinda guilty cuz my caffine levels have gone from 
pre pregnancy - 0 
pregnancy - lots 

i cant help it tho i hated coffee pre pergnancy but for some reason i am in love with it now *


----------



## sjbno1

i'm sure your not having to much hun - i never gave up caffaine in pregnancy :blush: and izzie was fine :D lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good good, no i try and have no more than 2-3 cups a week so its not bad really xx*


----------



## sjbno1

doh had to edit my signiture to add my FF link in :wacko: has anyone done one of them before - this is my first time charting like this lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*when i click the link sarah it makes me sign in....but i dont have an account ... do u hafto have an account to see the chart x*


----------



## sjbno1

hmmm i need to edit it :haha: bare with me :haha: its more complicated then i thought :rofl:


----------



## sun

Mummy2T - I just saw in another thread about your LO!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yay thankyou!! 

Well ladies had the scan today and were on team




PINK!!  

off to upload the photos and update my journal now, will update here when its done so u can all go and have a nosey!! *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym just chilling why my son is out with his friends weather her is ok today sunny wooppp aw glad your :pink: hun woopp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Journal Updated xx


----------



## Sambles

Just popping on really quickly to say congrats on your pink bundle Kerri. So happy for you xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

i will have a look now hun xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou!!!!   excited!!!! eeeek pink!! omg its actually a shock tbh, Even tho it was my instinct based on how different my pregnancy has been to tyler's but i actually expected them to say another boy.....am on *


----------



## caz & bob

aw i bet you are hun 1 of each hope i have a girl then i am sorted x x x


----------



## Stef

Hello just checking in really

Went back to work today and im bloody shattered, spoke to my boss re bringing my mat leave forward by either 3 or 4 weeks i just cant decide which.. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*4weeks x*


----------



## sjbno1

Kerri - so exciting being on team pink :dance: :dance: :dance: 

stef - bless ya, i'd defo bring it forward if its starting to get to much :hugs: i've heard that its not unusual with your second to leave work a bit earlier :hugs:

vickie - :wave:

caz - hope you had a lovely day with your son today :) have you anything nice planned for the rest of the holiday :) 

I had to work today :( it was so manic and busy but glad the days over :) still got 3 days at work :( and shattered already - bad times :haha:


----------



## Stef

I just cant wait to get these next 4 weeks out of the way then most of July I have booked off as holiday, think ive only 7 days at work in July and then considering starts mat leave from the last 31st July or 7th August. 

I know its only a week but I only get paid 12 weeks mat pay. Oh how fitting it would be to have a lottery win

x


----------



## sjbno1

i'd defo go earlier hun :hugs: whats your due date again?


----------



## Stef

23rd Aug. 

But ive finally come to a decision that I am going to push for a c-section. MW said they cant actually refuse like that stupid dr did at my last appointment, so my next consultant apt in 4th July, I have another scan then too so will see what happens.

xx


----------



## sjbno1

you have to do whats right for you hun :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im almost certain they cant refuse stef, if youve had a section before most of the time your completley entitled to choose another x*


----------



## Stef

yeah thats what my midwife said kerri that they are in no position to refuse. 

x


----------



## sjbno1

i'm sure it'll be ok hun :D and i hear that planned sections are much better and calmer :) have you looked up about the natural c-section :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*20weeks today , can't believe I'm halfway there!!! Xx*


----------



## Stef

Happy 20 weeks x

Sarah no i haven't but i will tonight when home from work. Thanks x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took the dogs round the field and now chilling happy 20 week hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Afternoon ladies 

Sarah- Do you think you will opt for a section with your next baby or are u still wanting to try for a vbac

Stef- Hope work wasnt too bad, Will talk to u tonite hun, msg me if im not online 

Caz- Your motivation to go to the gym alot is fab could u send some my way!!

Everyone else : 

Well ive been to town today for a nosey around with my mum, sister & Tyler, we went into some shops to look at baby clothes and it seems soo strange looking in the pink stuff.....i LOVE it tho!!
Decided im going to book a 4D scan in a couple of weeks as its my birthday on the 25th so my mum said her & my dad may get me that as its a nice idea as a present, and plus i want double confirmation my little lady is infact a lady and not a boy who was hiding his willy hahah!! ...im paranoid!! lol*


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun will do it keeps me going haha well just got my conceive plus wooppp will be trying it late with the soft cups wooppp x x x


----------



## Sambles

Happy 20 weeks Kerri. And that must be so exciting to look at pink stuff. Has it sunk in yet that you're going to have one of each?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hmmmm no not really!! Infact thats why im booking a 4d scan as i cant quite believe it! lol its crazy!! At least i wont be surrounded by men now lol if we had, had another boy then it would of been Steven, Tyler another boy & little old me haha!!*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha Kerri. At least you will have someone on your side now :thumbup: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa thats it   

You watch tho, she will be a little tomboy & want to go out with her dad & brother haha!! 

If this happens i shall then buy a cat and be a lonely old cat lady sitting in my chair....knitting! haha*


----------



## Sambles

He he he I can just see you sitting in a rocking chair with a little blanket knitting something! With 5 cats wandering around! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa!!!! Thats exactly what i was picturing hahahaha!! 


Lol , im thinking if shes anything like mummy she will be quite girly  ....i hope ...altho i do remember spending most of my childhood in my back garden playing with frogs & collecting worms for my home made wormery & mixing mud pies to make them look like cow pats on my mums grass haha*


----------



## Sambles

Home made wormery?!!! :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHaHa exactly!!! lol *


----------



## Stef

hi...

Tired out today, like really tired, its been so damned hot all day at work. 

Ohhhh and DH was also been quizzed today about 'why have you got your pram already' bla bla bla. Piss off you jelous sad individual. I love my SIL. 

x


----------



## Sambles

Stef - I hate it when people question you on things that have nothing to do with them :growlmad: Sorry you're feeling so tired. Hope you manage to have a relaxing evening x


----------



## Stef

Vicky, if some one else had said it I wouldnt have been any where near as angry,

I dont know who she thinks she is, she is due 7 weeks in front of me, she started her nursery at 11 weeks, had her moses basket and stand at 13 weeks (which has been sat in the spare room at MILS since) has been buying all sorts since and then has the cheek to question me. Even changes her car to a people carrier because she will have 2 children. 

C'mon FFS! Shes getting on my wick, everything is a competition and ive been saying to chris for weeks that shes been doing this daft belly rub that she only does when im about and he had been at MILs today and she turned up and never did this once in the couple of hours he saw her. 

x


----------



## caz & bob

girls they have pulled a body out of the canal round her don't no who he is yet aw its a shame they pulled some one out last year a old man and now someone else weird x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh no  how horrible , hope its nobody you know caz 

Its 1 year tomorrow since the cumbrian shootings which happend in my town & surrounding villlages  *


----------



## Sambles

Caz - that's awful. Do they think it was suspicious?

Stef - Grr people like that feck me right off! Do you have to see her often? 

xx


----------



## Stef

Thankfully not often any more. I never actually visit but she is always there when i pick liv up from MILs. 

Mind, once in a blue moon to see her is too often for me lol

x


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave: 

Caz - omg thats so sad :( good luck this month with your concieve plus :hugs:

stef - grrr about your SIL - tell her to bog off :lol:

vickie - :wave: are you around on Sunday hun (gonna fb you too incase you dont get on here) 

kerri - awww that'll be a lovely birthday pressie :D yep defo want to try for a vbac with no.2 :D

stef - this is a natural section hun :hug: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RIcaK98Yg&feature=player_embedded i think if i had to have another one this would be how i would want it to be :)


----------



## bbblues

Kerri- Congrats on team pink  Wait until your hubby sees her for the first time. She will have him wrapped around her little finger, its such a great sight

So i have been going to the reproductive specialist, i must say it is amazing how they figure all this out. They took my bloodwork and after 5 minutes they were able to tell me if i ovulated and what day. Its nice taking a break from doing all the work on figuring myslef out lol. 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## sjbno1

do you have to go every week bbblues? thats very cleaver :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues ... Hes going to be a very protective daddy haha!! 
Wow that is clever they can tell that from your blood *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm bloated today i am going to do opk in a bit well the body they drag out of the canal is a old man that's been missing since April x x x


----------



## bbblues

Right now i go once a week, i go back on monday so they can check my progesterone levels. from there they will tell me if i am going to get my period or possibly prego. if i get my period i go back on clomid. once my period stops, i go back into the office almost everyday during ovulation time for a sono. if i am ovulating they are gong to give me an IUI and once that happens they will be monitoring me closely. either way i am g oing to get pregnant this summer


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thats brill bbblues  Sounds like alot of trips but am sure it will all pay off when u see that bfp!*


----------



## knothead

Hi, 
I'm a 34 yr old mom to a beautiful daughter who will be 7 in September. Me and my DH have been ttc #2 for the past 5 years. About three years ago I was diagnosed with PCOS but the OBGyn's would not prescribe me Metformin. They had me on a six month cycle of Clomid but that did nothing.

A few days ago my regular Dr. was going through my chart and offered to put me on Metformin for my really high triglycerides. FINALLY !!
I'm hoping this is all I need to finally give my daughter the one thing that she has always wanted. 

I feel like I'm running out of time. Please God, Mr. Stork, Baby duster..... or whoever, Please send us a baby :baby:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Knothead - welcome to our little thread, sorry its taken you so long to conceive baby number 2, Fingers crossed the metformin works and you will soon be on your way to mummyhood again xx *


----------



## Stef

Knothead, welcome & hope your TTC journey isnt going to go on much longer. GL. 

x


----------



## Sambles

Ladies I'm so annoyed I could just scream. The :witch: got me today and I really wasn't expecting it because as far as I knew I hadn't even ovulated yet :growlmad: My last af was almost 3 months ago so I'm probably gonna have to wait 3 months before I ov again. If I'd known that I'd ovualted I would've tied OH to the bed and DTD at least 5 times a day for a week (slight exaggeration but you get what I mean!) 

Knothead - I hope you get your :bfp: soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## Stef

Oh noooo vicky... :hugs:

On the plus side, your appointment is a week tomorrow? I think? :happydance:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*vicky - Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo damn that witch.... oh thats actually not fair for u, u must be soooo fustrated big  for you xx*


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you sambles fx next cycle x x x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Can I join here please? :hi:


----------



## Sambles

Yes Stef it's next Fri :thumbup: Although the good thing is that because af is here I can get away with being a moody cow for a few days lol. My poor OH has had enough of me already and I've only seen him for 3 hours today so far :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Welcome hannah 

Vicky - haha bless , blame the hormones *


----------



## Stef

Haha Vicky. Ive been awfully irritable lately. Its too hot to start with. :haha:

Hannah welcome to the thread xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi Hannah :hi: Welcome to the thread. How long have you been TTC # 2? Your little girl is very cute xx


----------



## Sambles

Yeah the heat always makes me irritable as well. But come to think of it I also get irritable when it's cold as well lol x


----------



## Stef

Lol vicky. 

DH is at work 10-10 for the next 3 days so i wont see enough of him to have a moan to. 

x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

*Only this month  Took me by surprise because I thought that OH wanted to wait until Amelia was at least 18 months - 2 years & he suddenly came out that he wanted another one now  
Pretty sure I'm about 14DPO now not quite sure but completely fed up already taken about 5 tests so far and nothing but :BFN: *


----------



## Sambles

Blimey those are long hours he's doing. Is it overtime? xx


----------



## Stef

No he works a 3 on 3 off. Its not too bad but some weeks it means we dont get a single day off together and thats a little rubbish. 

Hannah, how long are your cycles usually? If it dosent happen this month GL for next. How long did it take you to conceive your first?

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ive had a gigantic pregnant hormonal moan tonite about .............. chips haahah!! Dont ask!! lol

I was moaning so badly once steven recorded me and then played it back to me when i had calmed down....omg haha not good i am a stress head haha!!*


----------



## Sambles

It's horrible when you keep getting :bfn: :hugs: I take it you're a POAS addict as well then?! :haha: How long did it take to conceive your first? xx


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha Kerri I love those hormonal pregnancy moans lol. Do you feel better for having a moan about chips? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yes much better haha!! Now all the stress about the chips is out in the open and everyone realises my feelings towards them ..... i am much calmer*


----------



## x__Hannah__x

* Haha just a bit  Well we weren't trying as such Amelia was unplanned, wasn't using protection and she was probably conceived a couple of times after we had DTD after we had got together  Answering the question about my cycles, I have no idea, they've been all over the place for quite a while some 28 days & some 31 days  my ticker is going by 31 days. *


----------



## Sambles

Right ladies I'm off to sort my friend's chickens out ( don't laugh!) She has gone away for the night so I've got to go and put them to 'bed' lol! I've decided I'm going to walk there because it's such a nice evening but it's about an hour and a half there and back so will probably be gone for most of the evening xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*have fun with the chickens vicky & enjoy the walk xx speak tomorrow *


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: have fun hun x x x


----------



## Stef

:rofl: Hope you chickens have a cracking nights sleep.


----------



## sjbno1

evening poppets :wave:

welcome knothead and Hannah :hugs: goodluck ttc and hope your not waiting to long for your BFP's

Vicki - have fun with the chickens :haha: 

kerri - i'd be cringing if Sam recorded me mid rant :haha: bet you felt better afterwards lol 

stef - did you decide when to start maternity leave?

not much to report here - looking forward to the weekend :D one more day at work and then 2 days off :D i'm shattered but gonna dtd tonight :haha: hopefully i wont fall asleep before :haha:


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies.

Im far too hot today, like every day. I cant even sit in the house with out feeling like a sweaty betty.

Ive jus had a general tidy round this morning and about to go into town with Livy lou & pay the car seat off completely yay! Think its due to be delivered beginning of July

I wanted to do something with Livy today but I just dont know what, it would have been nice to get livs paddling pool out in the garden but Chris thinks were growing a meadow and i just don't have it in me to cut the garden its huge. A little bit annoyed though, he had time this week he could have done it when the weather was dry but its not him thats affected its me and Livy, he's at work til 10 so i guess he couldnt care less. Im not even a little bit annoyed, im really annoyed.

Did any of you join a pregnancy group when you were pg? I seem to get ignored in the one I joined. I dont know why... and i know its only the internet but thats pissing me off too. Like I will post something and theres millions of replies but never to anything ive posted. its like im invisible. It would have been nice to have spoken to people of the same gestation as me and when the LO arrives. Good job I have all you lovely girls!!!!

Oh dear full of negativity today! Tis no good! :nope:

Right well im gona move myself out of the house. See what I can pick up for tea in M&S yummy! 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef- ive found that on here too, sometimes u post something and everyone blanks you... theres some very ignorant people!!

Well today is nice and sunny so im gonna maybe sit in the garden , altho i do need to nip into town to pick up a mattress for Tylers new bed as the baby will be using the cot hes sleeping in as a cot bed at the moment.

I phoned maternity this morning, getting a bit worried about the babys movements, not sure if shes lying in a different position etc but it seems like over the past 2days shes not moving half as much and when she does its very small faint kicks :/ feeling a bit worried , the MW on the phone said i was not to worry too much as babys movements dont really get into a routine untill around 24 weeks or so but if i get anymore worried to go up, so i will see how i get on today.*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp been the gym took the dogs the field now i am chilling for a hour before i go and soak some sun up because it lovely her today x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ladies I've booked a 4D gender scan for next Sunday yay!! I needed confirmation she is a she lol xx*


----------



## Stef

Yay Kerri!!!


----------



## Shey

yay good luck with your scan Mummy2Tyler!


----------



## caz & bob

yayyy hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Is all i am saying right now!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Shey

what's wrong?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sorry for the little outburst, but omg i am stressed.
It may sound silly now but i have been cleaning since 3 oclock solid with no help!!!, Ive gutted tylers room as weve got his new bed set up now and his whole room is now completly spotless, Then i hoovered the whole house, Then i came downstairs and tidied the tip that was the livingroom, then i stripped the 2 sofas only to find out there was a pen burst under one so we have a lovely blue splatter on the cushion covers!! Theyre all bagged up to go to my mums now so she can try use her special stain remover on them as i cant get it out, Then i finally sit down and see the time...... so i had to then get back up and make tea for Tyler, omg i officially never stop!! *


----------



## Shey

Aww Im sorry mummy2tyler hope all gets better for you, stress is not good for you and your LO


----------



## caz & bob

aw kerri so sorry you have had to do all the work as for some help hun x x x


----------



## Sambles

Evening girls,

Well I had fun with the chickens last night. Spent about 20 mins chasing them round the garden lol but finally managed to get them all tucked up in bed :haha: Went back up there this morning to let them out and they had laid 4 eggs overnight !!

Kerri - you need to try and take it easy hun. Try and have a relaxing evening

Stef - we will never ignore you :hugs: 

Sarah - only just seen that you mentioned something about Sunday? Is there a meet somewhere?

xx


----------



## Stef

Vicky did you take the eggs home for brekkie? I think thats a fair deal :) Cant beat fresh dippy eggs and soldiers.

Thanks Vicky, I know you girls wont ignore me. I dont know what I'd do with out you's :hugs:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Yep I brought them home and had 2 this morning and will have 2 tomorrow :thumbup:

It's weird to think that this thread was started almost 7 months ago and we all knew nothing about each other but now I feel I 'know' you girls quite well xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*OMG Its a miracle........im sitting down!!!! lol 
I think its quite mental too, so much has changed since then..... and im so glad i joined this thread cuz i also dont know what i would do with you girlies   *


----------



## Sambles

Aww group hug? lol

Glad you have managed to sit down Kerri. Just make sure you don't get up again (apart from going to the toilet of course) xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha  group hug 

Ahhhhhhhh im gonna try and sit down as long as possible now, altho i do feel a toilet trip coming on haha!!!*


----------



## Sambles

Have you got any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## Stef

Vicky im in agreement. Never sad to see Any Once TTC#2 and wanting to chat in my user CP. Hehe :)

Love you all long time :rofl:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha stef  my plans for the weekend are.......do nothing very slowly!! lol you??*


----------



## Stef

My weekend plans... im at work tomorrow. Boohooo!! On the plus side of that im getting to leave early. well only 20 mins, but id rather be leaving at 3:40 instead of 4pm. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I'm at work tomorrow too and Sunday we're supposed to be going to a BBQ at our friends but their little girl isn't well so not sure if it's on or not. And I need to try and get the cleaning done as well. Booo!!! x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey Vicky Get your butt to cumbria ....there must be something in the water.....2 of my mates have told me today theyre expecting...1 is 8weeks & the other is 13 xx Also one of my sisters old workmates is 16weeks & my other friend has found out shes 5weeks!!! *


----------



## Sambles

Lol Kerri I'll be there asap!!

Actually at work in the past 5 years there has NEVER been a time when no-one's been pregnant. At the moment there are 2 women pregnant and one other one who has just had her baby. So I've decided it's me next!! Everyone says there's a 'magic' chair lol that if you sit on you will get pregnant so I'm gonna sit there whenever I can now lol! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*GET ON THE CHAIR!!!!! Lol and stay there!!! hehehehe*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha ha! If anyone else is sitting on there when I get in tomorrow I will have to think of some excuse to get them to move x


----------



## caz & bob

think i will come to hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Everyone come to cumbria!! haha or vickys office chair!! *


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha I think Cumbria would be more exciting and better scenary :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaah!!  I must admit the scenery round here is pretty impressive but theres not much else apart from sheep and cows haha .......stef loved it, being a cow member herself *


----------



## Sambles

So is Cumbria near the Lake District? My geography is terrible! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yeh hun thats right  , The lake district is in cumbria, thats where i live, about 5mins drive from Wast Water, its stunning down there , the scene changes everyday with the weather, the way the shadows fall on the mountains etc, its lovely one of my fave places to be*


----------



## Stef

Kerri u cheeky mare!!

x


----------



## Sambles

I've been to the Lake District a few times when I was younger. We used to stay near Lake Windermere (sp?) and it was gorgeous. Would like to go back one day xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Kerri u cheeky mare!!
> 
> x

I was wondering how long it would take you to see what Kerri said!


----------



## Stef

Lol Vicky ove been pratting around with my moses basket and its droopey hood. Its like my DH. :rofl:

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO!!! Chris has a droopy hood!!! hahahahahaha!!! 

vicky - windermere is beautiful*


----------



## Stef

I love the fact windemere has a costa garden. Lol. 

Can sit out in a little garden with a vanilla ice frappucino and a raspberry and almond bake. Mmmmm

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

_*My baby has hiccups!! lol too cute! *_


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i have been shopping going in the yard soaking up some sun in a min hope the weather is her to stay woopp kerri is she moving now hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Caz - yeh shes totally reassured me lastnite she had hiccups for about 10mins lol and then was wriggling around for ages after, and again this morning  
Also it was funny , i had a cold glass of coke and i placed it on my bump as its starting to become a handy shelf haha, and she kicked like right underneath the glass ....haha it was maybe a little cold for her!!! lol 

Hows everyone today x*


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good she leting u no she is ok i miss my shelf carnt wait to have another 1 were haveing fish and rice for tea x x x


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls 

just popping in as i'm about to go and have a shower whilst izzie is still in bed lol 

has my first body shop party which went really well :D i made £82 for 2hrs work with the girls :D not bad if you ask me :D

stef - i hate when sam has one job and thats the garden and he cant be arsed to do it :hugs: i'd kick chris's butt to get it sorted hun!!

kerri - you sound like you've been a busy bee these last few days! try and rest when you can hun, and glad bump is kicking away :D hows the name choosing going?

vicki - texted you about today hun - let me know as we're gonna have lunch at pizza express and we've booked a table so need to change it :D :D would be lovely to see you :D and can i sit in the chair :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning ladies 

Sarah- well done on the party,  glad it went well and you get plenty more bookings!! 
Name choosing is not going great haha i looked through about 500 girls names the other day and there was only a very select few i like or we could use with my OH's Lastname, haha!!

Whats everyones plans for today!!!!!!*


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies. 

Been busy busy this morning having a clear out. My car is packed with card so we need to go to the tip & then go shopping.

Then ive a friend coming from York to visit this aft so im cooking Sunday roast, which i havent had in ages and really looking forward to. 

Sarah, yummy i love pizza express.

Hope you all have a good day :) 

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl the hope your all well afm doing a Sunday dinner chicken yumm yummm starving the boy who got ran over is 3 hes ok they have done a head scan on him hes fine just has swollen legs they was coming back from the shop and they let him walk and he just ran out in the road but in my eyes you don't let a 3 year old run near a main road he should of been on rains are something x x x


----------



## Stargazer77

Hey girls, you were right to tell me not to take the first neg preg test as a given.


I waited until the last min.... And tra-la-la..... Two weeks pregnant! So says mr clear blue.

And the 6 other tests I've done just to be sure

:D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Congratulations hun  

U must be sooo happy xx*


----------



## Stargazer77

Thankyou xxxx

Yes I am, and I can't quite believe it!!! Maybe it's this forum! Lol

I sign up here moaning about how I've been trying for a year, then look what happens :D


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hun woopp x x x


----------



## Sambles

Evening ladies,

Well I managed to sit in the 'fertility chair' for the whole of my lunch hour yesterday and one of my tea breaks :happydance: I felt like I should've taken all my clothes off and done some kind of fertility dance around it but then thought that my colleagues might find it a bit too weird :haha: 

I ended up going to a bbq today at a 'friend's' house. I say 'friend' because she is more of Paul's friend than mine and I don't really get on with her but I couldn't get out of going. I was pissed off though because I wanted to go to the BW meet with Sarah :growlmad:

Hope everyone has had a great weekend :thumbup:

Stargazer - congrats on your :bfp: That's brilliant news x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* at the naked fertility dance haha that probably would of got u some funny looks, sacked and probably sectioned hahaha lol
did make me laugh tho!!! *


----------



## Sambles

:rofl: Kerri if I'm not pregnant by this time next year then I'm afraid I will HAVE to do it :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO!! I agree tbh...anything is worth a try hehehe!!!  *


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha ha hopefully it won't come to that

I'm just wondering what to watch on TV tonight, there seems to be nothing decent on :shrug: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaah no i really hope you wont hafto result to the naked fertility dancing in order to get preggers haha surely there hasto be easier ways!!! haha also less embarrasing!!! 

Hmmm ikno what u mean about the tv, theres nothing at all, ive got come dine with me on at the moment haha!! exciting! I must admit i do usually like it but tonights is a tad boring*


----------



## sjbno1

Evening girls, just on phone but will pop back after dinner :)

You gonna share there names kerri?? 

How was the party vickie? We're gonna have another meet in a few weeks :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> How was the party vickie? We're gonna have another meet in a few weeks :hugs: xxx

The bbq was rubbish :nope: I really want to come to the next meet :thumbup: x


----------



## Stef

Evening....

Im bloody shattered!!! Had a rubbish nights sleep followed by a busy day! On the plus side my downstairs is spotless :D

Had a friend and her OH over for dinner which was nice and they left about half an hour ago so just got Livy ready for bed.

:rofl: Vicky that whole thing about the sacred fertility dance made me chuckle. 

Louise congratulations on the BFP. How exciting!! Hope its a happy & healthy 9 months 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah - I quite like Macy or Maci ...but im not hugely keen on maisy or maisie and im worried people may get them mixed up, We also still like Oliva-Ann but im still a little Hmm about wether to use that or not, Sofia is quite nice too ... argh i duno lol

stef- hope u had a nice evening with your friend x*


----------



## sjbno1

awww i love macy :D

congratulations Louise :D how exciting :D 

vickie - i'll let you know next time so that you can come - is it Sundays you have off as i think that is the best day for everyone :D


----------



## Sambles

Stef - glad you had a nice dinner with your friend. Hope you get a better night sleep tonight

Kerri - I like all those names :thumbup: It's sooo difficult to choose isn't it?

Sarah- yep I have Sundays off so that sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*It really is soooo difficult lol!! Also finding one we both agree on too x*


----------



## Sambles

We had that problem too. Me and OH both liked different names and Sam was the only one we both agreed on. Although we didn't do that until after he was born x


----------



## sjbno1

i think choosing a girls name is easier than a boys name - we have one boys name that we both love and keeping under wraps :haha:

vicky - i'll let you know when the next one is :D

omg just had dinner and it was a £10 dine in for 2 waitrose meal :D was nom!! we had a green thai curry with thai sticky rice, and then a GU vanilla and chocolate cheesecake and we also have a box of choccies to eat later :haha: i'm seducing Sam tonight :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - that dinner sounds so yummy. I love thai green curry, it's one of my faves. And the cheesecake sounds delicious. Good luck with the seducing later :winkwink: x


----------



## sjbno1

it was nom Vicky - if your at work this week you have to pop into JL foodhall and get seducing too :D


----------



## Sambles

I purposefully avoid the JL foodhall because my willpower just disappears in there and I end up buying loads of stuff :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

haha


----------



## caleblake

hey lovely ladies.

Sorry Ive yet again been MIA was back in hospital again last week then managed to get freed for my holiday and spend time relaxing.

Hope Ive not missed to much HUGE congratulations on your pink bump Kerri 

Hope all is well and filll me in if Ive missed any big announcements xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm waiting for a nice line on a opk hope i get 1 today x x x


----------



## Stef

Hi girls.

Same old moan for me... I feel shattered. Im also really annoyed with M&P. I started this thread. Please read and let me know what u think I should do? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...le-annoyed-m-p-would-you-do.html#post10992414

Rubbish day at work today. Ive loads of college work to do and cant find the motivation. im just so tired and now stressed out about the most stupid minor detail about my change mat. 

ARGHHHH!!

sorry needed to get that out! :( 

x


----------



## sjbno1

replied to you Stef - defo complain and ask them to send you the missing part! it wasnt cheap!

Yesterday night and this morning i got really dark OPKS :D Very exciting :D managed to dtd last night :D and tonight i'm still getting some cramps on my right side, so gonna try and dtd again tonight and possibly tomorrow? depends really lol


----------



## Sambles

Stef -definitely complain. It doesn't matter how little the thing is that's missing, that's not the point. If you buy something you expect it to be a whole item, not just part of it. If I was you I would see if they could send you the toys that are missing to save you driving all that way again, that's what we do a lot of the time

Sarah - wahoo for the dark OPKs :happydance: Glad you managed to seduce Sam last night. Was it the choccies that did it?! :haha:


I'm really happy because I've now only got 11 lbs to lose til I get to my target :happydance: Lost 26 lbs now so only 2 lb away from losing 2 stone as well :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

vicky your doing amazing :D whats your ideal weight range?

:haha: not eaten the chocolates yet as i have my first weigh in since forever tomorrow and hoping it wont be to bad!!! LOL


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Sarah. Hmm not sure what my ideal weight range is :shrug: I'm only 5 ft 2 so I'm guessing between 8 and 9 stone maybe :shrug: I'm 8 st 11 now so my aim is to get to 8 stone which is what I was before I had Sam x


----------



## sjbno1

wow 8stone is fantastive vicky! bet you look so different now!!


----------



## caz & bob

well girls i am going for my hair done this week cant decide weather to have it all blond i am naturally blond any way but its gone dark the older i get or to have it all chocolate brown x x x


----------



## Stef

Wow vicky thats fantastic, Dont forget to share your secret with me once LO arrives. Im turning into a big fatty! Haha

Sarah yay for the dark OPK. Get DTD and GL. :thumbup:

Your both right so ive got on my high horse and told them that their service is crap in a nice way.. I also put I had hoped that poor service at this particular store was a one off when i ordered my pram but poor service is consistant. :haha: They best reply!!

:) xx


----------



## Stef

Caz, you mean lightening the blonde up? I dont know what to advise cos I dont know what you look like but i hope which ever u go for ur happy with it. 

Vicky do you have any before and after pics??

x


----------



## caz & bob

now its gone dark so think i am going for blond all over never had a full head colour before i normally just have highlights blond on top and choclate under neath x x x


----------



## sjbno1

caz - i have just gone blond for summer :D

stef - woop woop go you :D and thanks muchly!


----------



## Sambles

Caz - I would say go blonde for the summer then darker in the winter :thumbup:

Stef - Glad you complained, I hope they give you a voucher or something as compensation. I haven't got any before pics because I used to refuse to have my photo taken, I wouldn't even have any taken when I was pregnant. I regret it now though because it would have been great to see the transition.

Sarah - I don't feel like I look any different but that's because I see my self every day lol

xx


----------



## Stef

Yeah would have been good Vicky i bet you look amazing. You must have so much will power!

Have you lost a dress size or two as well then? When I lost 2 stone I went down 2 dress sizes. felt fab.. but now ive put it all back on i just feel flab! Lol 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

i need to get my butt in gear to catch up vicky :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Stef - the thing is because the whole TTC thing isn't happening I've put all my obsession with that into losing weight lol. I've gone from a size 14 to a 10 which I'm so happy with :thumbup: I reckon I've lost about 5 inches from my hips and waist. It's been bloody hard work but well worth it 

Sarah - if I can do it so can you 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

you have so much wheel power vicky!! so what have you been cooking etc and have you been exercising :D i really need to start doing that!


----------



## Sambles

Well I've got out all white bread, pasta, potatoes, rice etc and only eat wholemeal stuff. So I'll have something like chicken in a sauce with brown rice or chicken with couscous and salad or wholemeal pasta with spinach ricotta and passata and some mangetout. One night a week I eat whatever I want to so tonight I had a curry :thumbup: For lunch I usually have a sandwich and for breakfast I have boiled egg with rivita or porridge or an omelette. 

Exercise - wise I walk to work twice a week which is 5 miles altogether and then I do the Davina fitness DVD 3 times a week for 40 mins. And I walk into the town a lot and to the park etc. So really I don't really do that much exercise.

xx


----------



## sjbno1

aww i need to change over to wholewheat really - my main issue is exercise though :( i have a dvd here but gonna start doing it on the days i dont work


----------



## Sambles

I usually do the DVD on a Sunday morning so that Paul can play with Sam and on a Monday and Friday when Sam's having a nap so it works out well xx


----------



## sjbno1

thats what i'm gonna do - try and do the exercise dvd on a tuesday and friday when izzie has a nap then one day on the weekend


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just took the son school now just waiting to go the gym hope my opks are even darker today so i can start the :sex: marathon ha 4 days in a row wooppp x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Good luck caz!

So last night when I went to bed I still had cramps so we dtd :) today the opk is negative again so fingers crossed!!! 

Did my exercise DVD so fingers crossed some fat burning will help me shed some serious poundage :) 

How's everyones day been? X


----------



## bbblues

Well ladies, i had another visit at the specialist yesterday. My progesterone was at 6.3 and they want it at a 10. So they put my on progesterone but its not oral, i have to stick it up, well im sure you can figure out where, but ughh its gross. Next Monday they will be giving me a pregnancy test. Still so confused on everything but trying not to "over think it"


----------



## Stef

bbblues, ooh sounds like they are taking good care of you. GL. :)

Im just finishing an assignment tonight to get a unit signed off and then ive another 3 psychology assignments to do before 23rd June. ARGHHHHHHHHHHH!! Cant wait to finish for the summer. 

xx


----------



## Tristins Mom

Hello. I'm 30 and we are ttc #2. I have a cute little boy that turned 2 in April. We started trying right before he turned 1. with no luck. I went back to the Dr in Jan. Had an HSG done and everything looked great. Started Clomid in Feb.(I had to take Clomid to get my son) just finished my 5th round ( he upped it to 100mg) Keeping fingers crossed this is our month.


----------



## sjbno1

bbblues thats fab - fingers crossed hun :D

welcome tristins mom :wave: goodluck for this cycle :D 

stef - boo about all the assignments :( summer isnt to far away :) 

today izzie has been a nightmare! just being so naughty and not listening to anything! grrrrrr i think the terrible two's have struck!!! :(


----------



## bbblues

Good luck Tristian's Mom

Thanks ladies, it does feel nice to be looked after for a change. But that medication for the progesterone is n-a-s-t-y!!! I hope i dont have to take it for too long. But I hope you are all well, it was a hot one here today and even hotter tomorrow


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Welcome tristians mum 

Bbblues- hope you get your well deserved bfp soon x

Hello everyone else :wave: I've not been upto much really, looking forward to seeing our little miss again on Sunday and hoping she's still a Girly as i have got quite a liking for having one of each *


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - I bet you can't wait til Sunday :happydance: And I'm sure she will still have girly bits lol

Bbblues - I will keep everything crossed for you for this cycle :hugs:

I'm working 11 - 5.30 today and I'm really not in the mood for it. Sam was up 3 times last night and then got up at 5.15 this morning so I'm sooo tired. Think I might need to take some matchsticks in to keep my eyes open x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hope so vicky lol, 

Oh that's crap you must be shattered, sneak off for a snooze I'n the fertility chair!! Haha!!!*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha I only get a 15 min break today so I won't be able to sit in the fertility chair for too long today :growlmad:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh well, even 5mins is better than nothing haha!! Can anyone please tell me why children feel the need to empty the entire toybox to play with 1 toy??*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: not going the gym so going to do a yoga dvd instead then take my dogs for a long walk my lower abdomen is sore today think i am about to pop a nice big egg out i hope wwwooooopppp x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

Good luck with popping a nice big egg out!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck caz with this cycle, we need a new bfp i think*


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun i love your av pic its so cute x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou!! He does it all the time, keeps coming up and hugging, kissing & stroking my bump saying he loves the baby, she's his best friend!! Let's hope he doesn't change his mind when she's here and he hears how noisy she will be haha!!*


----------



## caz & bob

haha aw so cute x x x


----------



## wantingagirl

hey :hi: 

Just wanted to pop on and say hey I hope you are all well! Hey can I have that BFP please, doubtful tho :haha:

Oh kerri congrats on team pink 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*shona that bfp could be yours hunny  how you doing?? & Thanks for the congrats 

Well evening ladies , Im super tired but got a serious need for schwepps lemonade tonite so poor OH has been sent to the shops haha!! Hes got a little shopping list from me! haha

how is everyone else*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha Kerri I remember sending my OH to Asda at 1 in the morning because I was seriously craving Haagen Daz strawberry cheesecake ice cream :thumbup: 

I am so tired tonight, can hardly keep my eyes open. Will definitely be getting a super early night tonight x


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :D

can someone send that bfp over here too please lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

**~* BFP Coming through the cyber waves to all who need/want it *~**


----------



## Sambles

I need to keep away from all the BFP vipes at the moment because there is a very good chance Sam might come out with chicken pox in the next couple of weeks :growlmad:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh noo, bloody chicken pox!! lol, oh did i ever tell u girls that i was worrying for nothing at the start of my pregnancy.... as my blood results came back that i was immune to chicken pox after all *


----------



## Sambles

No I don't think you did Kerri, that's great news though :thumbup:

I had a text from my friend this morning to say that her little girl came out with the chicken pox rash today. We spent all morning with them yesterday and Jess kept giving Sam kisses and they were eating crisps from the same bag and holding hands. Apparently it's most infectious 1 - 2 days before the rash appears so yesterday would have been one of those days so I think it will be a miracle if Sam doesn't get it xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh no, i would say chances are hes deffo gonna get them hun, but i suppose its a good thing him getting them young & while your not preggers too  xx*


----------



## Sambles

Yeah that's what I think Kerri. He's going to get it at some point anyway probably. So it's just a waiting game now xx


----------



## sjbno1

eek vicky - maybe no coffee meets just yet :haha:

hope he doesnt get it to bad if he gets it :hugs:

do any of you watch made in chelsea?


----------



## Sambles

No coffee meets for at least 3 weeks Sarah :growlmad: We should know within 21 days if he has got it or not.

I don't watch made in chelsea. Is it any good? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Right im off to watch tv before bed, nanite xx*


----------



## Sambles

Night Kerri xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha we'll do a count down and sort something - i might arrange another BW meet :) 

made in chelsea is ok - i never watched the only way is essex so not sure how they compare but theres some charectors in there that are very funny :D

ohhh are you already for your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## caz & bob

well girls when i put my soft cup in i must of put it far back i scared my self when i come to get it out i couldn't so i pushed and got my finger under the rim haha x x x


----------



## sjbno1

hope it works for you Caz, i dont have the guts to use them lol


----------



## Sambles

Will definitely have to arrange to meet next month :thumbup:

I don't watch the only way is essex either. I saw part of an episode but couldn't really get into it

I think I'm ready for tomorrow but not too sure what is going to happen. I'd imagine it will be mainly taking my cycle history etc and maybe an internal and swabs taken. Then they will probably just give me another appointment for 3 months time!

xx


----------



## Sambles

Caz - that would've scared me as well. I would worry that one would get wedged up there :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

hope it isnt for 3 months time! that would be very frustrating!!

did you see anyone when ttc Sam?


----------



## caz & bob

haha they can't go any were hun there good but that just scared me haha x x x


----------



## Sambles

No I went to my doctor because of my crazy cycles just before we started TTC but he said to come back in 6 months and that's when I researched into herbal rememdies and started to take agnus castus which regulated my cycles almost immediately. It didn't work this time though x


----------



## Stef

Hi girls.

Ive a really crap connection on my dongle tonight (im away from home) so i'm not staying on cos it takes ages but...

I wanted to wish Vicky the best of luck tomorrow. :hugs:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Ah i see! thats a shame the agnus cactus hasnt worked :( fingers crossed they can help tomorrow :D i'm sure they can and you'll have that bfp soon enough :D

i'm off to bed now - i'll be back on Sunday as tomorrow night we have friends over and then Saturday night we're at another friends. 

Vicky text me and let me know how you get on please :D


----------



## caleblake

good luck today Vicki.

Hope everyones well, back in hospital AGAIN so just on for a quick hello as usual xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good Luck today vicky!!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp i have been the gym round the field with the dogs now chilling don't no if to have sex again or what but think i o yesterday my opks wasn't as dark good luck vicky hun x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

It took us 3 years to catch with a sticky bean and we caught the month we dtd 10 days in a row ( tiring) so I say go for it!!!


----------



## Sambles

Well ladies my FS appointment was a bit of a waste of time. They said that they won't prescribe clomid or anything until I've been trying for 18 months. This is our 9th month so another 9 to wait :cry: I told the doctor that I only have a period every 3 to 4 months so my chances of conceiving are greatly reduced and she said to just keep trying :shrug: I said that the problem wasn't that I hadn't conceived but that I only have 4 times in a year when I ovulate when most women have 12! 

So basically they took some swabs to check for infections and she is going to book me in for a scan to look at my ovaries again. I've got to go back in 3 months time to discuss the results of the scan. She also gave me a form to get my bloods done on cd3 and considering I'm on cd8 today it will probably be about 3 months til I'm on cd 3 again!

I only want something to get me ovualting normally each month so that I have a better chance of getting pregnant. I'm not upset that I'm not pregnant yet but I'm upset that it's going to be very hard for me to get pregnant if that makes any sense? :cry:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

:hugs: Hun, how crap :( is there nothing they can do to help you ovulate in the mean time? My friend is on something that helps regulate, I'll try and find out what it is x


----------



## caz & bob

aw Vicky sorry to here about the fs they should of gave you clomid cant believe you have to0 be ttc for so x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky thats rubbish you hafto wait so long!! Its ridiculous they cant give you something to help you ovulate 
big  to you xx*


----------



## Sambles

Thanks girls.

I asked them about Metformin but she said that they wouldn't put me on that either :shrug:

The other thing that's bothering me is that when I got my bloods done in January my GP said they came back as normal but the doctor today said my progesterone result was low (less than 2). She said this won't affect our chance of conceiving. I've looked online and apparently low proegesterone will very often result in a miscarriage. So now I'm thinking do I want to get pregnant now if I'm likely to lose it. I had a mc in Nov so I'm wondering if that was because of low progesterone :shrug:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Metformin is what my friend has :( there such pains in the butts!

Have you looked into ways to raise hormones naturally? maybe acupuncture could help?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Reflexology is meant to be good hun, worth looking into x*


----------



## caz & bob

i would go and ask a different doc hun i would i am sat her munching revels and some crisp yum yum x x x


----------



## sjbno1

I had reflexology kerri when ttc izzie :) it's lush but it didn't help with izzie haha but was a nice treat lol


----------



## bbblues

Sambles I would try a different doctor for another opinion. Metformin is supposed to be like taking the pill but safe for you to get prego. i have been on it for that reason because my cycles are very similiar to yours. And you HAVE to have a certain amount of progesterone to keep pregnancy. Otherwise that egg will never stick! A second opinion wont hurt. Thats crazy that they said you have to wait another 9 months!!! i heard waiting a year but not that long. Stay positive though


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I agree, ive heard waiting a year but 18months!!, Deffo think about getting a second opinion, and u could always try the reflexology cuz like sarah says.... if it doesnt work u still get a nice foot massage lol!! 

Well i have my 4d scan tomorrow   excited!!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back took my son fishing it was brill he court loads just come back oh has gone for a run and then off to the chinese when hes back 2 dpo for me woopp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck this cycle caz, am jealous of your chinese  lol x*


----------



## MrsLQ

hey ladies I have Internet, so I will upload a bump pic sooooooon!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey cherie  bet its nice to have the internet back  , cant wait to see bump piccy! *


----------



## MrsLQ

It is so nice to be back in the world of the compute rather than the bloody iPhone!!! Although now I can't blame predictive text for my spelling mistakes, d'oh!!


----------



## Sambles

Good morning everyone,

Sarah - my best friend's mum is a reflexologist and I'm seeing her next Sat so I will ask her about it. I'm sure she will give me a discounted rate :thumbup:

Kerri - hope you get some great pics of the little lady today

bbblues - I thought that about the progesterone but wasn't sure. The doctor told me it's nothing to worry about but of course I'm going to worry if it means I'm likely to miscarry :nope:

Caz - hope the 2ww goes quickly for you

Cherie - yay for having internet. Looking forward to seeing some bumpage

Well I've got nothing really planned for today. Probably do some cleaning, shopping etc. And we have decided that we are not going to TTC for 3 months until I've had my follow up appointment with the consultant :cry: I really don't want to get pg then have another mc so we are waiting til Sept because I would've had my scan by then. Tbh I've got a busy few months with my best friend's hen night next month, her wedding in August and we are on holiday September so lots of things to keep me occupied!

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Vicky- having a break sometimes Is the best thing to do, it's goodto remember there is life outside of ttc. As you know miscarrying is heartbreaking and I think it is very wise hat you wait and find out what the likelihood of that happening again is. Enjoy yourself have a few drinks and eat crap!! Were all here to support you xxx


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Cherie. I know it's definitely the best thing to do and I'm following my head not my heart. I've also got Sam to think of and want to spend a few months just concentrating on him and OH instead of worrying about TTC xx


----------



## MrsLQ

:hugs:Bless you, honey!!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good well oh on the xbox son gone fishing and i am doing dinner well ff has put my o in woopp 3 dpo x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Pics from today are on journal if anyone wants to nosey *


----------



## Stef

:hi: evening...


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Coooo Eeeeee :wave:*


----------



## Stef

lol. You alright??? Im flaked. Feel like i havent slept! :(

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im shattered also, feel really dizzy too  *


----------



## Stef

Ive had a headache since Thursday that I just cant shift. My dr is still on the 'get an eye test' but ive been weaqring my glasses and it still hasnt gone. 


xx


----------



## MrsLQ

I know a couple of you wanteD this and I just saw this link on eBAY... not sure if it is right but hey ho! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IZZIWOTNOT-S...K_Baby_Nursery_Cradles_GL&hash=item4840c82b82


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks cherie, ive got mine already, its beautiful  x*


----------



## MrsLQ

you move fast Kerri - lol

so much we need but so little funds at the mo, think we will be bulk buying nearer the end, lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*im the same cherie, totally skinto! I have like zero money & i hate spending OH's money as he has bills etc to pay ..... so i sell stuff on ebay to make a few extra pennies and then i use that money once its built up a bit to buy things i need, xx Rubbish when your low on cash isnt it *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym done light exercise weather her is still crap x x x


----------



## bbblues

just came back from the specialists office, they did a pregnancy blood test. they should be calling me back in a few hours, im a nervous mess. it would be great if we did it on our own and dont have to do through with the IUI. i let you know when they call... yikes


----------



## Stef

bbblues hope you get some good news!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues- lets hope they call back with some lovely news! 

HEARTBURN ALERT!!!*


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

I've had a very productive day. Sorted out my wardrobes and managed to bag up 3 black bags of clothes that are now too big for me :happydance: They are going up in the loft for now until I next need them. 

Bbblues - really hoping you get some good news :hugs:

Kerri - I really feel for you with the heartburn and if you are anything like me, nothing will make it better

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*nothing does  its horrible, if i dont eat then i get it and then if i eat i still get it .... nightmare *


----------



## Sambles

It's so horrible especially as you have got it quite early in the pregnancy. So do you think it's true what they say about lots of heartburn = baby with lots of hair? xx


----------



## MrsLQ

I now get heartburn every night when I lie down, trying to drink milk to at least dull it.

bbblues - Fingers, toes, arms, legs and eyes all crossed that you get good news!!!


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> I now get heartburn every night when I lie down, trying to drink milk to at least dull it.
> 
> bbblues - Fingers, toes, arms, legs and eyes all crossed that you get good news!!!

Did you get it when you were pg with Oliver? xx


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls,

kerri - boo about heartburn :( have you got any gaviscon?

bbblues - any news?

vicky - yay about the clothes :D go you :D

cherie - welcome back :hugs: 

stef - hows your assignments going?

well my chart is looking good (i think) :lol: wish i understood them lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*well vicky i got terrible Heartburn with tyler and he was born with a full head of thick dark hair so maybe my little lady is going to be a hairy baba too haha!  *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*sarah- I have rennies, gaviscon, tums .....everything lol never mind i will ask the midwife if it gets much worse xx*


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck bbblues x x x


----------



## Stef

My assignments going rubbish. I have one more left to do but my head is throbbing ive had headache since thurs that i havent been able to shift

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

I had it last time and Oliver was born with a full of head of dark hair too.


----------



## MrsLQ

thanks for the welcome back!!


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - this has GOT to be your month. I definitely think you will be pregnant when we next meet :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> My assignments going rubbish. I have one more left to do but my head is throbbing ive had headache since thurs that i havent been able to shift
> 
> xx

Sorry that you've been feeling ill. Have you had your BP checked? xx


----------



## Stef

Vicky yeah I have. I went a few weeks back about my head aches and they told me to get an eye test and i didnt as im sure it wasnt my eyes causing them. So any way ive head this awful head ache since thursday and if i bend down there is an awful amount of pressure by my temple and it feels like my heads gona explode, any way i went back again today to the drs for what it was worth, i was told again to go get an eye test so after calling round all the opticians here there wasnt any appointments but i managed to get one in another town not too far away and had my eyes tested. 

Though the optician said my results from today suggest i need glasses which are only ever so slightly stronger glasses than I have now they wont make much difference and that i should probably wait as she is 100% certain my headaches arent caused by my eyes...

so im now back at square one and £20 out of pocket. :shrug: Im at the MW in the morning so im gona mention it to her too

xx


----------



## Sambles

I hope the MW can help you out more than the doctor did. I bet you're completely fed up now with it all xx


----------



## Stef

Yeah I am to be honest :(

I dont know if its been caused by stress. I am quite stressed about all this college work ive gota do at the mo

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef 30weeks tomorrow ..... omg! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/2vsj1nm.gif*


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Yeah I am to be honest :(
> 
> I dont know if its been caused by stress. I am quite stressed about all this college work ive gota do at the mo
> 
> xx

I was going to ask if you were stressed at the moment x


----------



## sjbno1

have you used that forehead stick to put directly onto the temple?

i wonder if there stress related too what with work, college, pregnancy and running after liv :hugs:

vicky - awww thanks sweet - I'm still hoping we get bfps at the same time :hugs: how is sam now? any sign of the dreaded pox?


----------



## Sambles

No sign of the pox yet but it could still be another 2 weeks til the rash comes out.

We're taking a break from TTC for 3 months so I really hope you get your :bfp: before that. Just had a look at your chart but I've got no idea what it means :haha: xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha my chart confuses me - god knows what it all means :wacko: 

lisa and becky are trying to guide me :haha:


----------



## Stef

Vicky I hope that you are still going to catch up with us girls whilst your on a ttc break


----------



## sjbno1

she has no choice but to stef as i know where she works :haha:

has anyone spoken to Andi? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*No but seen on her facebook they got hit with some pretty bad quakes again lastnite *


----------



## sjbno1

yeah i saw that - realised she hadnt posted in a while on here :(


----------



## MrsLQ

I think she posted on Sun's journal....a little while ago


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: weather her is lovely today going the gym at 10 come home have a shower go the hairdressers wooppp then come home have tea and then take my son fishing to pass the 2ww symptoms bloated feel a bit sick tender boobs peeing a lot wwwwooopppp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed caz am sure theres a bfp floating in the air round here somewhere

The weather is nice here today too, i have taken tyler to nursery and i was goin to nip into town but i really cant be bothered so am going to stay at home today....then hopefully im off out for some tea tonite with friends x*


----------



## Stef

Morning. It lovely here too but I have a stonking headache still and taken another day off work. Im fed up. :(

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* ive just read your journal stef - rubbish they cant help *


----------



## bbblues

Fingers crossed Caz!!!!!

Well ladies it was a negative :-( It has been over a year now TTC. So now i stop taking the progesterone (thank god), Wait for the witch and go back on the clomid and i really really hope the IUI works, cant imagine it failing and do another month.

I was going to do a Fourth of July party and my mother is freaking out that i should rest and stop stressing. and take care of myself. i dont knw what to do my hubby wants one but there could be alot going on at that point. what do you guys think?? my brain does not want to work anymore lol


----------



## Stef

:hugs: bbblues im so sorry it was neg, i know its hard but dont give up hope and stay strong. 

Whats a fourth of July party? Is it for any reason or that you just fancy a party? I dont know I guess either way it could take your mind from TTC a little but it depends what kinda planning goes into this party? If it takes alot of planning then it could be pretty stressful. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - 4th July is the day that independence was declared in America from indepenence from the UK - it's a big bank holiday celebration in the states!

Bbblues - I'm sure a party will be ok and might take your mind off things for a while and give you something else to focus on :)


----------



## Stef

Ahh right. :blush: haha!


----------



## bbblues

Thanks ladies for the input. i think i might cancel. The drs visits are going to be more frequent and each one is 30$ and i still have to get the clomid. so in a 2 week time frame i will be putting out an extra 200$. 

They party would have 20 adults, i cant afford to feed that many around that time!! 

And my anniversary is on the 6th and i much rather go into the city and have time for me (im being selfish) ha


----------



## sjbno1

Eek with the money Hun, in that case I'd defo leave it Hun, I'm sure someone will have a party as it's quite a big holiday there :) I used to love going to our friends 4th July parties :) so much yummy food x


----------



## Stef

Do what we do over here sometimes, tell each person to bring a dish and a bottle... :) 

x


----------



## bbblues

Great job explaining sarah!!!! Im an american i dont think i could have explained it as well HA but yes it went from a day to celebrating independence to eatting, drinking, fireworks, and drinking ;-) so i figured it should be something i should enjoy instead of stressing, thanks again for the input


----------



## caz & bob

hers my new hair do girls x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0216.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stef

Looks lovely caz. Do you like it?

x


----------



## sjbno1

Hehe your welcome :) I only remember as my OH always goes on about him celebrating a holiday which is to do with not being part of the UK :haha:

Stef - thats a good idea :) maybe you could do that instead?

Caz - looks good 

Omg I am stuffed! Just ate a very naughty pudding! Is it any wonder I put on 1/2lb this week :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

stef ye hun just a change it will take better next time she said because its my 1 st time its a bit of like a orange color in it to and blond but its still nice oh and my son like it x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning ladies 
I'm currently lying in warm cost bed fighting the fact that i only have 4 mins left before the alarm goes off  

Caz- hair looks lovely 

Sarah- yum pudding i had a chocolate brownie ice cream lastnite too at the pub after a huge lasagne & chips!! 

Bbblues- sorry to hear your test was negative x

Everyone else :wave: hope your all ok x*


----------



## Stef

Morning. :hi:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*u working today hun x*


----------



## MrsLQ

I am, 1st day back after 8 weeks off, nervous I have forgot how to do my job. Also not looking forward to 8 hrs on my feet!!


----------



## Stef

Kerri no. Ive still this bloody headache. 6 days now, sorry to moan but 6 bloody days!!!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef- online if u fancy a chat, thats proper rubbish bout the headache you must be sooo fed up  and also worried 

Cherie- hope your day at work isnt too bad, try take some little breaks xx*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well not going the gym today my washer has broke so waiting in for the man i have gutted the house top to bottom symptom wise non at all today x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*When do u think you will test caz or are you going to wait and see if af turns up? x*


----------



## caz & bob

think i am just going to wait but dont no yet might get some hpts at weekend x x x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Vicky I hope that you are still going to catch up with us girls whilst your on a ttc break

Of course I will. I will be on here just as much as I usually am :thumbup: I wouldn't be without bnb and you girls now! xx


----------



## Sambles

Has anyone got a way of making money grow on trees lol? We've got such a busy and expensive 3 months coming up that I think I might have to dust off the credit cards and use them.

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*No but if anyone finds a way please let me know  

Glad you will be sticking aroun vicky ... we would hafto hunt you down if u left us!!

Im off for a bath speak soon xx*


----------



## Sambles

Enjoy your bath x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im back..... MY bath got invaded by a 3yr old who halfway through suddenly says "I need a poo" .......ive never got a child out the bath so fast in my life haha there aint no way i was risking that haha *


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha Kerri that made me laugh!

I do wonder if there will ever be a time when I can have a bath in peace! Probably not for at least 10 years lol. If I close the bathroom door Sam stands there banging it so I always just leave the door open and he just runs in and out x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yes why is this?? .... and why do they never seem to bother dad! When i go for a bath its like a family outing!! lol Am suprised they dont all bring a picnic!! *


----------



## Sambles

:rofl: That actually made me laugh out loud. I know what you mean about the family outing though. My OH always ends up in the bathroom as well when I'm in the bath. It's usually to have a shave etc and I always get annoyed with him and say why couldn't he wait til I was finished! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*The worst is when you say..." Im going for a bath" ... so they have plenty notice yet they wait till ur mid-soak and decide to take a dump!!! .... HOLD IT IN!!! haha men! gross species! *


----------



## Sambles

I don't think men can hold it in though!! I've had this convo with Paul many times and I'm sure their bum's work differently to ours! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*they really do work differently!! ... Another thing to do with their bums... why are all males incapable of having a number 2 without getting it all over the toilet bowl.... and then not cleaning it up, aha gross convo but its true ..they cant do it!*


----------



## Sambles

:haha: This has caused so many arguments between me and Paul!! We have a toilet brush next to the toilet which he has NEVER used. All he does is put one sheet of toilet roll to cover it up :sick: So when I next flush the chain I get a nasty surprise. It pisses me off so much and he doesn't see the problem!:growlmad:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol dirty buggers arnt they!! haha Their minds work differently too as i wouldnt have the stomach to leave poop for someone else lol haha*


----------



## MrsLQ

you guys make me laught, but its my FIL and BIL, that do this everytime he visit!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahahahaha the conversations we have on here!! lol any newbies looking to join will be like "erm ok maybe not that thread" haha *


----------



## MrsLQ

they'd probably think that anyway were all bloody looneys!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa probably lol,  ahh well at least we can all be loonies together *


----------



## Sambles

I've just told my OH that I've told you girls his dirty poo habits!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* what did he say haha!! ...  how funny!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

I think its quite sweet we can talk about *their* short comings quite openly!!! hahaha


----------



## Sambles

He said 'well I don't do that anyway' :dohh: Denial!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha oh yes how could we forget .... they never admit it either!! hahaha! Lol A Random poo just appeared in the toilet but no u never did it 

silly men!

Cherie - yes its good we feel comfterble discussing our fellas bad habits haha!*


----------



## Sambles

I really hope Sam has better poo etiquette x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha and tyler too, for some obscure reason tyler seems to remove every item of clothing to have a poo, including socks..... no idea why and i hope he doesnt do this at nursery haha!!! *


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha I wonder why he does that?!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*No idea... very odd haha!*


----------



## Sambles

Well I've just put Sam to bed so I'm going to wrap my dad's father's day pressie and probably watch some tv although not sure what's on :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*not alot  altho OBEM USA starts tomorrow on more 4 channel xx*


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I saw that advertised earlier so will definitely be watching it. Anything to do with babies lol. Did you watch Baby Hospital last night? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*noo i decided to give it a miss and judging by everyones comments on facebook it was a good idea... emotional x *


----------



## caz & bob

well just been on the phone to my cousin the one that had bad appendix shes been losing fluid from around the baby been for a scan today and the bbys kidneys are not functioning properly she not wee in so she got to go back ever week for them to keep a eye on her she only 19 weeks and her placenta is very low and the bby is laying low x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*oh no caz, how worrying ....hope everything works out ok for her*


----------



## sjbno1

girls you have made me crack up - i'd just like to point out I have a OH who is exactly the same :rofl: 

caz :hugs: i'm sure with the drs keeping a close eye things will be fine xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol it seems all our OH's are guilty!*


----------



## sjbno1

haha at least we're not alone then lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm washer man didnt come i phoned them and they said sorry he is only coming now Friday so had to do loads bye hand i have been the gym took the dogs round the field now just chill before we go and pick my oh mum up from the hairdressers we are all going a wedding Saturday down Yorkshire Halifax my oh sisters x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Have a good weekend caz.

Well did a test today and was a :bfn: I officially give up ttc - We dtd at the right time etc and a bfn :( gutted


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sorry sarah bout the bfn... what dpo are you??

OBEM USA tonite ladies xx*


----------



## Stef

Sarah sorry about the BFN.

Kerri I actually cant wait for that 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* Are we meeting for our OBEM Date Night! lol like we used to on mondays haha *


----------



## Stef

We certainly are!!!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

I'm 10DPO now :( and temps dipping isn't a great sign either :(

Kerri love your siggie :) 

Stef :wave:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ty sarah ... i get bored easily and like a change lol xx*


----------



## sjbno1

It's lovely :) I need a change me thinks but dunno what lol


----------



## Stef

Im tired out & wish I had lots of pennies for retail therapy


----------



## bbblues

Sorry caz about the BFN

hope you ladies are doing well, the witch got me today but im happy its finally here. now i can move on to the next step. go back to the dr tomorrow and they will put me back on clomid and i guess more blood work. 

Tyler's Mom- I just saw that your due date is Oct 19th!!! My birthday is Oct 17th. i must say Libra's are the best, very well balanced lol ;-)


----------



## Sambles

So sorry Sarah :hugs: I know nothing I say will make you feel better but just remember you're not out yet

Bbblues - my OH's bday is 17th Oct as well and that was Sam's due date but he came on the 27th :thumbup:

Hi Stef and Kerri :hi:


Well I'm soooo happy because I found out this morning one of my best friends is pregnant :happydance: I am absolutely over the moon for her and almost feel as happy as I would if I was pregnant. It was their 1st month trying so she was really lucky. I can't wait to buy her some cute baby clothes. I'm terrible lol xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* Libra baby!!  

Bbblues - hope your clomid works x

Stef: I agree on the needing money for retail therapy!!

Vicky congrats for your friend  xx *


----------



## sjbno1

bblues - good luck with your next round of clomid :) 

vicky - thats fab news about your friend - i'm pretty sure if i was pregnant a test would show up already :( 

stef - i've done far to much retail therapy recently so cant really do anymore for the moment :haha:


----------



## Stef

Im the 9th October... :smug:

Congrats to your friend Vicky. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im glad im not due on halloween, think i may a bit frightened to give birth on halloween *


----------



## Stef

Good job its not a boy due on Halloween with the name of Damien :rofl:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yes!! ... I would actually cry
haha!! *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy Friday woopp been the gym been shopping now chilling till my son get in from school x x x


----------



## caz & bob

my cousin is back in hospital shes losing more water from around the bby i think they will keep her in now to keep a close eye on her x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*EVENING!!!

Goodness its been very quiet here recently...hope this means everyone has been having a nice time*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took dogs round the field and now chilling symptom wise feel sick and cramps x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Hay kerri and caz how's you?

Well yesterday morning af arrived but knew she was coming because of the temping :) gonna temp this month but not use opk's as we're going away to Norfolk for a couple of days and I can't test there so this month is a ttc break :)

Did everyone have a nice fathers day? We went out last night so I think sam enjoyed it :) on Friday is our wedding anniersary so we was contemplating going for a meal but think sam is cooking :)

What's everyone been up to?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fathers day was nice, we went into town for a nosey about and had a costa mmmm!! Naughty but soooo yummy! Apart from that we didnt really do much else but it was still nice.

Boo to af sarah  *


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you sarah fx next cycle hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*caz- not long till ur due to test , fingers crossed af doesnt arrive*


----------



## bbblues

Caz- big day is almost here, fingers crossed

Sorry Sarah about AF, happy anniversary though

Fathers day was nice here, was at beach most of the day so nice 
Thursday i get a saline sono??? not quite sure what that is and Sat I go back for the start of monitoring for ovulation, ahhh cant wait so excited


----------



## caz & bob

girls only testing Saturday if af doesn't show woopp x x x


----------



## agreeksmom

can i join?? im nicole i have a 1 year old and trying for another one hopefully a girl


----------



## Sambles

Morning ladies,

I can't believe how quiet it's been in here. At least it means that everyone was having a good weekend hopefully. We went to a BBQ on Father's Day which was lovely. I worked yesterday and then did all my housework yesterday evening :laundry: Today I'm taking Sam to the park and going into the town and them I'm going to Nando's this evening with a couple of friends. Tomorrow I've got to go down to Portsmouth to get my bridesmaids dress fitted then on Thursday I'm going to see Kings of Leon!! Friday will be a rest day lol

Sarah - sorry about af :growlmad: Happy anniversary for Friday 

Caz - how's your cousin doing now?

Nicole - :hi: welcome to the thread xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning vicky - Enjoy the park, our lil village has a new park been built, were just waiting for the opening of it, cant wait ...its about time the kids had somewhere decent to play. Im sat waiting on my cot bedding to arrive, and any other parcels that the postman decides to deliver  ..... Hope he has lots of goodies for me!!*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just staying in for the washer man to come and take my washer to be fix and put me in another 1 why mine is being fix woopp wish they would hurry up symptom wise still feel a bit sick and cramps i will test Saturday if no af my cousin is going a different hospital today to have a more detailed scan they think the bby has some think wrong with her skull she is still losing fluid and green and cream discharge hope everything is ok today x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hope everything works out for you cousin xx What a horrible time shes having *


----------



## agreeksmom

anyone else have this...

i have pains when im ovulating and dtd yesterday and now feel so ill...anyone know why...?


----------



## agreeksmom

MOMMY2TYLER
i hope it was ok i kinda copied the snagg you had :) but i changed it up :)


----------



## caz & bob

girls just been in contacted with my cousin the bby has got clover leaf skull syndrome witch means the bby is going to have a deformity some were and needs alot of operations were bbys have got soft spots her bbys has ceased together x x x


----------



## Stef

:trouble::trouble::trouble:

Im feeling a little stressed, not sure why. perhaps my shitty day at work​


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Hello Ladies :hi: (for those that might remember me)

Had a bit of a break from here (was lurking now and again but not posting) 

I'm STILL plodding along TTC - I'm now 7dpo and hoping to god this is our month. I've had some "symptoms" but not sure if they might be in my head:nope: If its not this month then I'm probably going to think about going to GP. 

Hope you are all well ladies :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Caz - sorry the witch got you

Lil baby boo - how are you hun, Nice to hear from you 

Urgh i am soooooo tired, infact exhausted  , Tyler is off nursery with a horrible cold & cough that kept him awake through the night so i was up too  *


----------



## Stef

Hi Sam :hi: Nice to see you back here. I will keep my fingers crossed for this month for you :hugs:

Caz, sorry AF got you, hope there will be some good news to follow after your scan and that they may be able to try something else/

Been to the uni open day today, I was really impressed with the uni and their facilities. Really hope I get short listed when I apply in September. I need to start writing my personal statement. 

x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I hope its this month too - I've had a horrible sickly feeling for the last few days but seems a whole lot worse today and even more so the last couple of hours. A sore 'boob' but seems like just the one - not sure if that a sign and a bit dizzy too :dohh:

9DPO tomorrow & I'm not sure if to test or not? Will it be too early- af isn't due til around 30th?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I should have mentioned that I did do one yesterday but not with fmu and was bfn.....surely Bfp wouldn't show that quickly after? Aww, I dunno what to do.....I know I'll be disappointed :doh:


----------



## caz & bob

thats why i didnt test hun it gets me down when its bfn fx its a bfp for you hun x x x


----------



## Stef

I'd wait a few more days Sam, it might just be too early to pick up a bfp at 9DPO I'd wait til Sun or Mon x

Good luck!!!! 

Xx


----------



## bbblues

Im sorry Caz :-(

tomorrow i have my saline sono. i looked it up and they put a saline solution in before they do the sono and it gives them a more detailed picture. it will show them if there is any scarring and if my tubes are blocked. this should be interesting lol ugh

ps I went to my first medium psychic last night and it was amazing!!! the lady is actually going to be on TLC in the fall with her own show!!!


----------



## esperanzamama

bbblues said:


> Im sorry Caz :-(
> 
> tomorrow i have my saline sono. i looked it up and they put a saline solution in before they do the sono and it gives them a more detailed picture. it will show them if there is any scarring and if my tubes are blocked. this should be interesting lol ugh
> 
> ps I went to my first medium psychic last night and it was amazing!!! the lady is actually going to be on TLC in the fall with her own show!!!

me too!!! i am also getting a saline sono tomorrow, and they are injecting dye to check to see if my tubes are blocked.. mine is at 10am :) good luck!


----------



## bbblues

fingers crossed esperanzamama


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck to both the ladies getting saline tomorrow xx *


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: af is painful today start my 4th round tonight woopp get a scan on cd10 hopefully this month is my bfp month no gym today so going to do a workout dvd cardio goodluck girls x x x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Evening ladies :flower:

What a day!!!! Tested this morning with FMU and was yet another :BFN: :dohh:

Had my friends round today with their kids & while we were making a cuppa one of the children drew all over my newly decorated living room in black felt! I've tried all sorts but it won't come off - my hubby has had to pick up new rolls of paper to re-do it, thing is he can't paper so we're going to have to work it out together :cry:

I also noticed my boobs tingling (just on the nip area :blush: ) sorry TMI. It only lasted a few seconds - is that normal or would it be longer? I also have a more sore left boob than the right? Am i making all this up? I've not slept for the last 4 night properly, I don't know what wrong with me :nope:

xx


----------



## bbblues

Thanks everyone, my sono came out great, the doctor said my uterine lining looks good and they saw an egg follicile getting ready. so sat morning i go in and they are going to some blood work and see where im at ovulating  Hope this is the month


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good been the gym really worked my ass off so needed it happy friday woopppp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Gosh i dont like how quiet is here lately 

Well as for me ive already posted this in my journal but thought i would share my day with you all too lol ..... its my birthday tomorrow yay  so today we thought we would go shopping cuz i need new bras but didnt fancy shopping on my birthday ...so off we went........
Well my shopping trip was a total disaster!!

Firstly - We went into debenhams to look for bras, We walked into the bra section & Tyler went wild lol, running around grabbing bras shouting "Black boobies" , "Purple Boobies", "Stripey Boobies" .... NEVER again will i take him into a shop that sells bras haha, anyway i tried 2 on and they didnt fit so i gave up and my mum is gonna take me on sunday instead.... deffo a girls trip! 

Then....we walked past this freaky couple who were all over each other outside this shop and they were freakily staring at Tyler, No joke they looked like the kid of people you would see in a horror film, the pair of them were in need of a good wash & he was about 40years older than her.....urgh gettin it on in the street!

SO.... We go into Costa and steven goes to order, Me & Tyler collapsed onto the comfy sofas waiting for our drinks, the door opens and who heads towards us...... the freaky randy couple from the street!!! 

They sat down so close her leg was almost touching Tylers shoe, and started touching eachother under the table & snogging the faces off eachother .... i was like OMG ... so we moved right across the room.... i couldnt believe it , dirty gits everyone was staring! They seemed to be a bit "not all there" if u get my drift lol, deffo weirdos

So my shopping trip was total balls , on the plus side though we are going to get a takeaway tonight so thats something to look forward too as i really have no energy!!!! *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from shopping af packed her bag yesterday so we had sex and today i am just spotting so we will sex again today and i am going to use a soft cup woopppp sex everyday this cycle i will get my bfp i think there's only me and you who post haha x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Happy Birthday for today Kerri :hugs: hope you've had a lovely birthday :D teehee about your shopping trip and the bra's :rofl: not to so nice about the grimy couple :( 

Caz - good luck for this month :D

bbblues -ohhhh fingers crossed this month is your month too :D

nothing to report here - AF is gone :D although this month is a month of not ttc so we've been super lazy :haha: not managed to dtd at all this month :haha: dont think the Jenny Renny prediction is going to come true at this rate :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

happy birthday kerri hope you have a nice day x x x


----------



## bbblues

Happy Birthday Tylers mommy!!!

Thanks Sarah

I went back to the Dr yesterday and I have a total of 3 folicles!!! They think i will be going in for the IUI at the end of the week. the egg was a size 13 and it needs to grow to a 18. so i do OT everday until i get a BFP, so exciting

Watching Womens World Cup, so excited!!!! I played soccer since i was 5 all the way through college, i miss it so


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck with the iui x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good Luck bbblues 

thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!! I had a lovely meal at an italian we like 
hope everyone is well xx*


----------



## sjbno1

goodluck bbblues :D

kerri glad you had a good birthday hun x


----------



## Stef

Hello...

Well I have to say this thread has been quite... quiet lately. I hope thats not a sign of things to come. 

Hope every one is well. I havent been posting much in general lately as all of my posts have been pretty negative due to work stressing me out, Olivia's behavior and tiredness. Luckily I only have this next week as a 5 day week, after that im barely at work at all over the next month before my mat leave starts on 31st July and if i can im going to be booking the 6 days off in July that I have to work if any allocation becomes available as ive had enough its stressing me out and to be honest... I dont need the stress.

Putting work aside im O.K, hope every one else is too. I havent read back over the threaad much so those of you seeing FS then good luck and I hope all goes well and to those of you either at some point in your cycle then good luck to you's keeps the BFPs coming. 

XX


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies do you remember me lol? It's been about a week since I've been on here! Last week was crazy busy, I didn't even have time to fart let alone anything else :haha: 

Kerri - happy birthday for yesterday. Did you get some nice prezzies?

Stef - sorry you're having a hard time of it. Hope this week isn't too stressful for you

bbblues - good luck. Hope the follicle grows

Caz and Sarah - Hope you're both ok

I've got a fairly quiet week this week thank god. Got a couple of friends coming round tonight for a chinese (not going to be good for my diet but I'm allowed a treat right?!) And Kerri I'm going to order your favourite ......spring rolls lol! yum yum yum xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nooooooooooo not the dreaded worms in pastry!! hahaha   

Its really clammy & humid here today, feels like it needs to have a good thunderstorm to clear the air x

This is stevens last week at work before hes got 2 week holidays, cant wait it will be nice to spend some days together as a family & also Tyler will still be at nursery 3 days a week so we will also get some time together just us also, altho hes told me that hes already got plans for me to help him clean out the garage ....  not quite sure this was how i was expecting to spend our time together aha , would much prefered a nice dinner out somewhere but never mind , sarnies in the garage it is haha!! 

I cant believe on wednesday it will be my V-Day .....24weeks OMG!! *


----------



## Sambles

It's really clammy here too. I'm just wear my bra and a pair of shorts at the mo because it's too hot for anything else. Although I did this on fri and forgot that I didn't have a top on and went out in the front garden to put my bins out with just my bra on. ooops :blush:

Ha ha men's ideas of how to spend 2 weeks off is totally different to ours lol. Hope the weather will be nice so you can get a couple of days out and don't have to spend all the time in the garage :haha:

Can't believe you're almost 24 weeks already. Where is the time going?! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa flashing at the neighbours!! 

Ikno i cant believe how fast its gone  , ive got physio today at 3.15 ...even tho there isnt much point right now, its for my SPD and my midwife booked me in but im not really suffering badly with it right now, unless i walk for a long time and then i start to get niggles but i will go anyway and see what she says x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym round the field with the dogs weather her is lovely to hot to sit out x x x


----------



## Sambles

I agree Caz, it's too hot to sit out in it. Apparently we are going to get thunderstorms tonight here.

I've done all my washing and housework so just having a little chill out time because Sam is having a nap.

Hope the physio goes well Kerri x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooooo thunder storms are exciting!!!  xx*


----------



## caz & bob

thats what the weather man says but are we going to get it x x x


----------



## bbblues

Still no positive ovulation test yet, the anticipation is killing me. just want to do the IUI already


----------



## Stef

Hello every one... hope your all ok??

ive been looking at putting Olivia in a different nursery today, i have an appointment with a nursery on Friday to have a look round. 

Hope im making the right decision

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*you are! , its gotta be better than what your dealing with at the mo stef x

Well today i have been to the park for a little picnic lunch with my friend & sorted through the baby things xx Im starting to feel ever so slightly more organised .....but only ever so slightly lol!!

Hope everyone is well x*


----------



## Sambles

Good morning everyone,

Stef - are you having problems with the nursery Liv is in at the moment?

Kerri - Happy V-day for yesterday hun :happydance:

I've got work today, boo!! Really not in the mood for it. Sam's sleeping is terrible at the moment and last night I didn't get him to sleep til about 9 and that was only because I was cuddling him. He then woke up 3 times in the night and was awake for the day at 5.45am :wacko: I think it's his teeth playing up, just hope they come through soon 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chill day today why my son is off school i have pain in both of my legs today and on my left side well got my scan tomorrow wooppp to see whats going on weather hes :rain: this morning but it looks like its going to brighten up now woopp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey ladies 

Vicky - I know how u feel about not getting a good sleep altho mine isnt caused by Tyler .... im just waking everynight for no reason at all ....driving me mad!!! Everyone says its my body getting ready for being awake with the baby ........ at this rate i will be giving birth to an owl!!

Caz- It was raining here this morning too but it seems to have brightened up a little now*


----------



## sjbno1

Hi girls,

How is everyone? Nothing to report here! Same old same old! Had to go for a smear test yesterday so thought whilst in Rome :haha: I'd ask about my cervix :rofl: and apparently it's quite low which is good :) gonna dtd tonight me thinks then we're off to Norfolk for the BBQ :)

How is everyone?

Caz hope your scan goes well!

Kerri waking in the night is horrible :( hope it gets better soon! And happy belated V day Hun xx

Vicki how's sam now? Did he have the dreaded pox?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks sarah 

Urgh smears  .... ive not had that pleasure yet!! lol , aparntly you only get them once your over 25 here, tbh i think it should be lowered to 16 x

Well im off to the MW today .... gonna ask her to weigh me CRINGE .... if you here from me later then its not too bad, if theres no reply i will be sat in a big depressed pile of chocolate , crying  

LOL!! x*


----------



## Stef

Just a quick post in relation to the smears, my mum had cervical cancer and last year they still denied me a smear. I think it's disgusting really!! 

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp well didnt have my cd10 scan done because the forum my doc give me u have to book an appointment so have to wait till next month so i am hoping it will be a scan of my bfp next month ha well been the gym had tea now chilling i have got o pain hope i o early this month i should catch the egg were have in bd ever day and i have used my concieve plus and soft cups woopp x x


----------



## Sambles

Good evening everyone,

Sarah - hope you enjoy yourself in Norfolk. We don't think Sam had the pox in the end but he did have some sort of virus so it's just as well I didn't meet you guys

Kerri - I think it's really bad that it varies by area because here you get a smear test when you're 22. I'm 27 and have had 2 already and I think it's awful that in other areas you have to wait til 25

Stef - that's unbelieveable :nope: I don' understand the NHS sometimes

Caz - bet that must have been frustrating about your scan. At least you know you will definitely get one next month

Well I got my scan app through today. It's for 19th July then my follow up with the consultant is on the 26th August. It's an internal scan so I'd better prepare myself because last time I had one it was really uncomfortable xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky - Ive not had an internal scan before but i can imagine them being pretty uncomfortable but i hope it all goes well for you .....I love the way Doctors say "Relax" when theyre going to poke something in that department lol  ....How your meant to relax is beyond me lol 
*


----------



## Sambles

Lol Kerri when I had one last time she lubed the probe up right in front of me and I was like 'there's no way that's gonna fit up there without some sort of foreplay first' :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*   ............ hahaha i have actually just LOL'd hahahahaha!!

I remember once going to the hosp for an operation on my erm  Piles lol ...the Dr said i am going to insert a "small" implement .... well holy cow if that was small i would HATE to see his large!!! .... its a good job he was standing behind me or he would of got a smack in the teeth

And the bloody thing never worked!! lol x*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha Kerri I wonder why these doctors say such stupid things! I'm hoping that since I've had Sam things might not be quite so erm tight down there so it might not be quite so painful. That makes me sound like I've got a bucket crutch which I can assure you I haven't :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol hahaha!!  yes the things children do to our bodies haha, My poor va jay jay has to go through this again ....cringe *


----------



## Sambles

Just remember to do your pelvic floor exercises :winkwink: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh christ dont haha.....

I struggle to do these lol, i always forget to breathe!! haha*


----------



## Sambles

I'm doing them whilst I'm sitting here typing :winkwink:


----------



## Stef

Hello ladies. 

Vicky my first scan with this LO was an internal. they put a condom on the probe and lubed it. I was like... eugh this is the most uncomfortable experience ever. 

I hope there will be good news for your follow up appointment. Wonder why it takes a month after though to follow up with you?

I have my 32wk scan on Monday, sadly, im not looking forward to it because it means that ill be seeing the dr under my consultant again and if its the same one as last time im not sure i can have another appointment where she makes me leave in tears.

Vicky, re the nursery, they havent been 'bad' but in some areas they could have been a little better. We went to look around another nursery today it was lovely but to put the baby in too which i would need to due to college it would mean our nursery bills would be about £360 a month and we cant afford that with me on mat leave so i think we will be staying at the existing one. I hate money! Argh!

Olivia had her immunisations today she was sooo brave she didnt cry flinch whinge or anything. Bless her im soooo proud of her, i even bought her a big bag of sweeties (bad mum I know) but I havent allowed her to eat them all though, she will be eating them for the next few weeks. lol. 

We also went to Hamsterley Forest today, we took Olivias bike, had a gentle walk through the forest played in the park and then had a bbq in the picnic area. it was lovely 

xx


----------



## Sambles

It sounds like you've had a lovely day Stef, just what you needed I reckon :hugs:

So how old will the baby be when you have to put her in nursery and how many days a week? Are you going to uni full time or are you working part time and uni part time? Sorry for all the questions but it's something I'm possibly looking into doing next year.

I really hope you don't see that horrible doctor again. Was that the one who told you that you couldn't have another c-section? xx


----------



## bbblues

Ladies your hysterical LOL

Well I got my positive ovulation result today woo hoo
so tomorrow i go in for the IUI so excited, i feel like i need to celebrate and open a bottle of white!!! and im not even pregnant yet. but im thinking positive thoughts.

Hubby starts vacation tomorrow too  

Hope your all well, enjoy your weekend and the 4th


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues - yay for the pos ovu test  xx

Stef - your day sounds lovely ..apart from jabs part  dreading tylers xx

back soon going to eat xx*


----------



## Stef

Vicky the baby will be 6 weeks when she starts, im leaving Olivia in 2 full days per week as she gets the early years funding so i only pay for roughly 4 hours per day during term time so 8 hours a week for her, as for the baby she will be going in Tuesday afternoons and Wednesday mornings. 

Im still at college at the minute, the course im doing because i was doing it on a night it was part time over 2 years but there is a day course than runs too which is full time for 1 year but as MIL said she wouldnt look after Liv & the baby together I had no choice other than to either speak to my tutor and see if i could join onto the day course but only the lessons I needed or drop out. Luckily my tutor is really nice so made provisions to accommodate me then i apply for uni in september. I sooo hope I get in or else I think I might cry. At the uni open day i went to they said for childrens nursing you spend 8 weeks in uni, then 8 weeks on placement doing a variety of shifts including nights etc. Sounds alot of work but i am sooo determined. 

bbblues yay for pos opk!! Hope this is your month. :)

xx


----------



## Sambles

bbblues - how exciting for you. I'm going to think very positive thoughts for you. I hope it goes well and make sure you update us when you can

Stef - it sounds like this is something you really want to do which is great. It's brilliant that you are determined to do it and even though it will probably be a lot of hard work it will be well worth at the end. I bet it must be a very rewarding job as well

xx


----------



## Stef

What were you wanting to look at studying at uni?

I think it will be rewarding but at the same time pretty difficult. Not every sick child gets better unfortunately but at least you would be in the knowledge you did all you could to make it a happy life before the time came. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I've always wanted to be a midwife since I was about 10 but when I was doing my A Levels I kind of lost sight of it all and decided to take a year out and get a job before going to uni. The problem was that I liked earning money and never went to uni. I kind of regret it now and think about it quite often. I know midwifery is very tough but I just think I would love it and it would be my dream job. It's just a big risk for me to take though so I keep having second thoughts xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I would LOVE to be a midwife vicky altho i dont do needles or blood so its out the question for me x*


----------



## Stef

Vicky you should deffo do it or you may regret it all of your life. If I hadnt made the jump when I did to start college again i think i'd be stuck in my dead end job forever.

after leaving school at 16 i did go to college and did 3 years doing travel and tourism and ive no idea why, ive never worked in that industry and have no desire to either. I just didnt know what I wanted to do I guess, alcohol and boys were an influence in my life and building a career base was at the bottom of the agenda. I regret that now but we all make mistakes. Its what you do later to correct them that counts 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I think you're right Stef about regretting it if I don't do it. I have looked into some local uni's etc but I think I need to read up in depth about it. I want to wait until after I've had another baby though.

I didn't go to college but I did stay on for sixth form and did English, Physics and Chemistry A Level. I've got no idea why because I never wanted to be a scientist :haha:

Kerri - that might be a problem if you don't like blood or needles :haha:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha yeh dont think it would look too good the midwife passed out on the floor next to the patient haha

well the 8lbs i got told i had put on this pregnancy has now likely just doubled thanks to the lovely FAT chinese ive just eaten........haha it is the weekend and i cant let vicky down *


----------



## Stef

:rofl: no worms in pastry i hope?

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* no but steven had those delights *


----------



## Sambles

Mmmm.... worms in pastry :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Hold on a minute Kerri - you've only put on 8lbs? Seriously??!!!:shock: How is that possible? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I have yeh, I didnt know if this was good or bad for 24weeks but my MW seems to think its fine x

Im gonna start swimming tho too once my new tankini comes ....praying its gonna be nice 
theres a photo in my journal ...infact theres millions of photos in my journal haha ive been a bit camera happy lately*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello ladies!!! Inam back, didn't realise I had cancelled my subscription. Stupid iPhone! Well I am back, shall pop on later x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend afm been food shopping came back my son had gone his nans staying for the night i have just changed the bedroom round now just chilling waiting for the oh come back from a run so i can start on tea starving weather is lovely wooppp hope it keeps up x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

Hope you've all had a good weekend :thumbup:

I need to have a bit of a rant. :growlmad: I got a letter yesterday from the hospital and it was basically just the doctor had written up about what was said etc at my appointment. That's fine but she has put, and I quote (!) 'Victoria's serum progesterone does indicate that she is not ovulating' and she then goes on to write 'I have tried to reassure Victoria that the fact she has only been trying for the last 10 months is reassuring' . Now is it just me or is that stupid because if I'm not ovualting then I can't get pregnant no matter how long I've been trying? I don't understand how it's reassuring at all that I've ONLY been trying for 10 months if I'm not ovulating :wacko:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

sambles thats stupid ask her for some clomid x x x


----------



## Sambles

I think I'm going to Caz. My next appointment is 26th of next month so will ask her then xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*that really is ridiculous , you could try forever, it wont make any difference if your not ovulating ....does she not realise that  
How irritating, lets hope your next appointment goes better xx *


----------



## Stef

Vicky, I am gob smacked, how can that be reassuring. Idiot :dohh:

Go in all guns blazing at your next appointment hun 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

samble fx they do hun good luck x x x


----------



## Stef

Hello :hi:

been for my scan/consultant apt today. Im being really lazy and cant be arsed to write it all out again so if you want to have a noesy at how I got on click my journal link on my siggy!

Vicky I have a q for you and I apologise in advance but I bought my car seat on the mothercare nursery plan, it was supposed to be delivered on 1st july and I got a letter about a week and a half before than confirming it BUT... i havent had it delivered nor has it even been attempted for delivery as i havent been carded by Yodell the courier company (or any other courier co) what do I do??

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Hi girls, how is everyone, haven't been on ages :( really enjoying my none ttc month lol feeling very relaxed which is good :)

Vicky. - what a stupid thing to write, I'd defo do some research before you go back and see if you can get clomid.

Kerrigan - just catching up on journals so will go and look at your piccies

Caz - hows this cycle going?

Cherie :wave:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym come home take the dogs round the field then go and watch my son in his last sports day at junior school sarah ok thank hun coming up to o soon hun feel bloated today really bad x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*evening all - Hope everyone is doing well x

As for me im 25weeks today  and feel like a whale! lol, Added some up to date bump pics to my journal is anyone wants to nosey x
I went into town to buy some maternity jeans as the button is digging into my bump on my fave jeans and there was no maternity clothing in any of the shops!! .... Not imressed  
Hope everyone is ok, not liking all this quietness *


----------



## sjbno1

ohh kerri i will go and look :D wow 25weeks already! thats flying by! wonder if we'll ever be bump buddies :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno sarah its gone quick!!  

Well youve got approx 15weeks to get sexing and catch that eggy  
How are things on the ttc front are u still having a bit of a relaxed break x*


----------



## sjbno1

hehe your bump is lovely :D loving the pics you look very glam for a pregnant lady :D

ttc is going ok, this month we only managed to dtd on cd12 and cd14 but on cd13 i had a smear test and she said my cervix was low so you never know but i think being relaxed is quite good, i dont feel the pressure to test etc but i am temping so that might be why lol although i do keep forgetting :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol Thankyou i dont feel glam  The pregnancy "Glow" has skipped me this time round lol

Oo so how many dpo are you, aww maybe the relaxed approach is better, less stressful ....im gonna keep my fingers crossed that your preggers v soon!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

i'm either 4dpo or 2 dpo but i have no idea when i actually ov'd :haha: 

awww you defo have pregnancy glow hun x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*You really think so?? Well i will take your word for it hehe 

Ohh well i am gonna hope that the witch misses u & your coming to join me cuz i keep saying this but come on ttc #2 thread  .... weve lost our mojo ..... its deffo about time we got a *


----------



## sjbno1

haha mojo :rofl: ironic!

here is the link to dotty P incase you havent looked it up yet = there is some lush things

https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...nt_categoryId=208600&beginIndex=1&pageSize=20


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thankyou sarah!! 

HaHa .... our last bfp was sun i think ...... and shes having her 20week scan tomorrow!! 
bfp's needed! x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*double post but thanks so much for that link theres loads of stuff on there i like .... my bank balance wont be thanking you haha!*


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: every bank balance needs to be a little upset every now and then :D plus you can sell it on after :D

omg is she 20weeks! how the hell did that go so bloody fast!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno!!!! unreal how fast its going! Does anyone stalk andi's journal ..... for those who do .... go have a nosey  x*


----------



## sjbno1

i didnt know she had a journal - will go and find her


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I Cant believe how much has changed and how fast time has gone past since we all joined this thread!! .... Crazy!!*


----------



## sjbno1

I know its gone crazy fast x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*before we know it, it will be christmas again!!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well we didnt have sex last night gutted but it was only ones so back to it tonight been the gym feel really bloated again hope i get a + opk at weekend or tomorrow x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

hi girls! somehow i got unsubscribed to the thread, thanks Kerri for sending me the link!!

I hope you are all doing well!! I got my :bfp: last week finally :dance: anyone else since sun?

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

missmuffett....I am so happy for you!!! I thought you had just disappeared from bnb....good to have you back!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i have just got a nice + opk congrats miissmuffet woopp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I will say again andi - congrats!!  xx


Caz - yay for ur +opk .... get sexing! 

Well today we decided to take Tyler swimming cuz weve not been in ages, Really enjoyed it, he loved it spent most of his time up and down the slide lol ...little water baby x*


----------



## sjbno1

Congrats andi and welcome back to the thread :)

Glad you had a nice day Kerri - izzie loves swimming too :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

I missed yas! To be honest I did dissapeer off bnb for awhile, i had an early mc in april and after that I kinda just gave up for awhile and I just didnt come on, and when I came back on half my subscribed threads were gone :dohh: 

Caz- yaaaay for a + opk- the last time i had one of those- well you can guess what happened i hope the same thing happens for you! :dance:

Kerri- i love reading your fb status's about Tyler, the things he says, the little dude cracks me up :haha:

I have not taken Ella swimming yet :blush:

Ok ladies i'm going to have a much needed coffee now as it's only 7am and I went to bed waaay late last night and we have doctors at 8.30. *yawn. Talk later xx


----------



## caz & bob

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *I will say again andi - congrats!!  xx
> 
> 
> Caz - yay for ur +opk .... get sexing!
> 
> Well today we decided to take Tyler swimming cuz weve not been in ages, Really enjoyed it, he loved it spent most of his time up and down the slide lol ...little water baby x*

i have not stopped hun i say i have plenty up there we didnt have it last night he was tired so tonight wooppp and non stop x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha andi hes a little meatball some of the things he says to me!!! 

Sarah - how cute do they look in the water!! eeek i cant wait to take him again ...love seeing him enjoying himself, it would be much better if i didnt resemble a killer whale tho haha!!

Caz- good stuff lets hope it does its job and gets you a well deserved bfp!*


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so hun fx x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*deffo xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Kerri- Hows Freddie doing? :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha i would love to tell you but unfortuantly i will hafto ask tyler!! haha , Utter madness ... today at swimming where in the cubicle gettin dressed and he shouts "loudly" ...ha mummy i can see ur big wobbly boobies  CRINGEEE!! .... *


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: they dont half show you up dont they x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

:rofl: kerri!!

I just had a good chuck in the garden :blush: Best I get ready to go out now :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Caz -Oh yes haha!

Andi - speak soon x*


----------



## Stef

Hi ladies just checking in from Silverstone! We got here about 4:30ish and was all pitched and sorted by 6pm, had a walk over to the circuit which isn't far from us at all as we paid to camp on the race track campsite! Got
Caught inna down pour earlier but I'm really looking forward to Friday practice tomorrow!! 

Hope every one else has a good weekend 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Have fun!!!  Miss Moooo ...Oops i meant You  haha!*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well happy Friday wooppp i am going the gym last good work out today because i am o wooppp hope i catch that egg this month x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

good luck with catching the egg Caz!!!


----------



## bbblues

Good Luck Caz!!!

Sorry ladies, i havent been around. Hubby has been on vacation this week and we have been so busy actually enjoying it and not doing work on the house. The IUI went well and i go back july 16th to find out if it worked. my husband thinks i am. he said my prego nose is back. we went out for dinner for our anniversary the other day and there was a table behind us, and i sware thiss kid took a poop. But i was so annoyed how did the mother NOT smell it?! it was bad and my husband was like i dont smell anything. And then of course he said "the nose is back, plus your boobies look big too" Thanks hun lol

Well hope it works out, going to stay busy to keep my mind off of it.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues - Oooo maybe!!! ..... when will you know?? Fingers crossed for you x*


----------



## bbblues

Next Saturday, it feels soooo far away still. I think I might take a HPT on the friday before to prepare myself just in case. Thank You


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck hun x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

Well this is the first time I've been on in a week because we have had no internet connection :growlmad: We have got our phone, tv and broadband all with Sky and all of it went down on Monday and they only fixed it yesterday. Still I shouldn't complain because at least we're up and running again 

I need to go and catch up with everyone's journals now xx


----------



## sjbno1

Bbblues good luck Hun :) I know that nose well lol 

Caz - good luck for this month :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hello all 

Vicky - Nice to hear from you hun, Grr to the loss of internet!!! Weve got no house phone connection at the moment as we received the bill ages ago....pinned it to the fridge & pinned other stuff on top of it and forgot to pay  ...so BT the big gays have cut us off ....Whoopsie!! 

Sarah - Erm excuse me mrs i have been to your journal and you need to  *


----------



## sjbno1

Haha Kerri maybe I will as that would be a fab pressie but I know it'll be a bfn lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Go Go GO! ..... Go Wee Now!! *


----------



## Sambles

Do it do it do it!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

do it hun :test: x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Go on sarah just to shut us all up *


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just been matalan with oh mum why she got some holiday bits been the gym done light exercise been round the field with me dogs now chilling before i do tea 4dpo x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hello all .... Oo i went into matalan the other day too caz , bought some bibs & a sleepsuit x

Im having a lazy nite tonite x*


----------



## caz & bob

i wounder did Sarah test x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi:

How are we all? just checking it. t's dam cold here today. :( It's winter though so can't really be surprised.

Starting to feel abit ill :wacko: All good I guess.

Sarah did you :test:???

xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: woke up i feel like shit feel ruff i haven't had a drink hope i Sweet it out at the gym 5dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Lol i tested on cd22 and it was a :bfn: which I actually think is conclusive lol af due on Monday :( booo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* Its not over till af comes ....... xx*


----------



## caz & bob

fx sarah :af: stays away hun x x x


----------



## sjbno1

I guess but we'll see - told Sam we need to STD every day for a week lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yep deffo thats what i did hun, DTD on demand...ikno ur OH dont like that idea all that much but its really a must sometimes  *


----------



## sjbno1

I might mention it for next month though as I've had enough now lol


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies, another warm one here today. So nausous the last few days and cramps, i hope its a good sign. I get my blood test on Sat really hope its a BFP.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well been the gym came back made a sandwich for dinner a tuner and onion one my fav well couldn't eat it it knocked me sick so had to make a cheese one hope its a nice bfp coming my way 6dpo x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed for some bfp's*


----------



## sjbno1

Fingers crossed bbblues :) will you still test before lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from my sons leaver assembly never cried so much in my life very sad so proud of him weather her is nice so going for a wake after dinner with the dogs x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Aww caz xx*


----------



## bbblues

Sarah- i think im going to test tom morning to prepare myself for saturday. 

I hope this is a BFP month for a few of us


----------



## caz & bob

fx for us who are testing soon come on :bfp:s:dust: x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

God luck girlies!!!


----------



## Stef

Hello. 

This thread is quiet these days! Caz and Bbblues good luck with testing hope you both get a BFP. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*This thread is very quiet lately ..... *


----------



## bbblues

well just took a HPT and it was negative, im crushed. Tomorrow i go in for the blood test. I am hoping that maybe I tested too early??? I doubt it though. I need a vacation after all of this lol Hope everyone else has better luck


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl happy friday wooppp well afm been the gym took dogs out picked my son up from funday at school weather her was lovely before now dull x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Test ... Be rude not too*


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun but i think its to early so don't no what to do ha x x x


----------



## bbblues

So I went to the Drs this morning for my blood test and they called me back and it was POSITIVE!!!! They said the reason why my urine test did not come out positive was because my numbers were still a little low, around 18 (have no idea what that means lol) So I go back on Monday for another blood test to make sure the numbers are climbing. So excited, hubby started to cry Thanks everyone for listening to my rants the last few months. Just hope that everything stays healthy  Enjoy your weekend


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues thats fantastic news hun congratulations!!! 
Dont leave us tho stick around and continue to chat with us  xx*


----------



## Stef

bbblues said:


> So I went to the Drs this morning for my blood test and they called me back and it was POSITIVE!!!! They said the reason why my urine test did not come out positive was because my numbers were still a little low, around 18 (have no idea what that means lol) So I go back on Monday for another blood test to make sure the numbers are climbing. So excited, hubby started to cry Thanks everyone for listening to my rants the last few months. Just hope that everything stays healthy  Enjoy your weekend

:yipee: Congratulations that is such good news :yipee:

I hope you have more good news on Monday!!!!

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

bbblues congrats :yipee: x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Bbblues congratulations Hun :) :) :) how exciting and such fab news!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry I haven't been around, I've been in my journal and meaning to post I here but just being lazy and busy :hugs: 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well Sunday roast on the go weather crap so chill chill chill all day with oh and my son 10 dpo wooppp only going to test now if :af: is late x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed caz!! 

Well today i am bored thats all i can say really.... the weather is rubbish & im so skint so am spending the day on the sofa sulking cuz i want a latte https://www.pic4ever.com/images/tantrumsmiley.gif*


----------



## Stef

Caz, GL! 

Kerri ditto, Ive tided the bomb site, been to teesside park and we have been out to Asda shopping and now were just sat in. Spent up and the weather is a complete wash out. :rain:

Going to get Sunday dinner prepared in a mo and put that on whilst Olivia is in bed snoozing!

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Is there space for me at sunday dinner im super hungry and have no food!! 
Everywhere around me people are banging on about roasts .... I WANT A ROAST & A LATTE AND STEVEN IS BEING A STINGE!!! 

Im sulking! *


----------



## Stef

Haha there is room, by time you get here it should just about be ready if you set off now! lol

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Post me it https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Laie_13.gif*


----------



## bbblues

Good Luck Caz!!!!

Watching the women's world cup soccer final today


----------



## caz & bob

wow you are huge hun how many have you got in there x x x


----------



## Stef

Caz, its a fake, The picture was stolen from google from a lady who posted the pic back in 2007 from another forum.


----------



## caz & bob

was it bloody hell who would do that morning girls :hi: well son has gone school i have just gutted the house now chill in tell 2pm going watching my son in his school performance weather :rain::rain: her x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Morning ..... There are some messed up people about isnt there!!

Caz its raining here too.... its rubbish!! 
Ive been up and took Tyler to nursery , hes in his new nursery today, as they used to use porter cabins and they got funded money and had fund raisers to build a brand new building and today is their 1st day in that so hes all excited 
Ive just got home from Tesco with my mum and now am chilling on the sofa with a latte before ive got to face the rain again to pick him up x*


----------



## Sambles

Arrrgghhh ladies I'm so stressed. It's my best friend's hen weekend this weekend and as maid of honour I had the job of organising it and I'm just worried now that it's going to be a disaster. I'm sure it will be fine but I worked everyday last week 12 - 9.30pm so haven't had any free time to organise any last minute bits.

Sorry for the rant, will have a proper catch up now xx


----------



## bbblues

Well just call a call from the doctors, i went from an 18 to a 56 which is good but i have to go bck on progesterone suppositories since my progesterone is low. those things are awful!!!! hope i dont have to stay on them for too long but it is for a good cause in the end  its super hot here today in the low 90's and might get hotter during the week


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym come back niped asda now chillin weather is scrap still bbblues i have to go on them as so as i find out x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Afternoon  

Hope all are well  Im off to the third tri tomorrow  cant believe how fast its gone!!!*


----------



## Sambles

Good evening ladies,

Well I had my scan today and as she was looking at my uterus she said 'did you know you're pregnant?' I was like WTF I can't be but it turns out I am :happydance: She reckons I'm about 5 weeks. The stupid thing is since my appointment with the consultant in June when we decided to stop TTC we have only DTD 3 times and twice we used a condom. I haven't been using any ovulation tests, got straight up after sex instead of laying with my feet in the air and just generally been relaxing.

The only thing I'm worried about is my progesterone level which was low when I had bloods done in May but I'm going to try and see my doctor tomorrow about it. She wants me to be re - scanned in 2 - 3 weeks because my last period was in May so she wants to re - measure the sac etc.

So that's my news for the day! I just can't believe when we stop TTC I fall pregnant! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/11/z4e25c94b6863d.gif


Omg vicky you dont know how happy i am for you, what a amazing suprise!!! 
Brilliant news youve just made my day

totally deserve it xx well done xx*


----------



## Stef

OMG VICKY

Love it!!! Im sooooooo pleased for you massive congratulations. 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Thank you I actually can't believe it. I had a letter from the hospital yesterday saying that if PCOS was confirmed today then they would most likely start me on Metformin in the middle of September lol. 

It was a good job I was lying down when she told me because I think I would have fallen down if I was standing up

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/2uge4p4.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/loveshower.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/dancegirl2.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/cancan.gif
https://www.pic4ever.com/images/47b20s0.gif


----------



## Sambles

I have been feeling sooo tired this last week though but just assumed it was because I was working loads xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*ha! vicky if u were here right now i think i would leap on you & hug you!! 


Its that bloody fertility chair at work!!! *


----------



## sjbno1

Awww vicky I am so pleased for you!!!!! Congratulations Hun :) this is the best news!!!! Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

yayyy for 3rd tri hun :yipee: sambles wooppp congrats hun x x x


----------



## Sambles

:rofl: OMG Kerri you're so right. At least I didn't have to dance naked around it!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* god bless the fertility chair*


----------



## Stef

:rofl: No you have spared yourself Vicky, just. What did OH say? assuming he was there too??

xx


----------



## Sambles

No OH wasn't there. I was on my own because I just assumed they were going to say yes you've got PCOS and that would be it and I would be sent away!! He was actually up in London on Jury service so of course didn't have his phone on him so it was a couple of hours before I could tell him!! He was over the moon because we both really didn't think it would happen naturally.

I'm still not getting too excited yet til I've had the next scan in case my progesterone levels are too low to sustain the pregnancy x


----------



## Stef

Oh gosh!! Bless him. 

EEEEK im so excited for you, can the drs give you anyhing then? Sorry im a wee bit clueless about when levels are low etc. 

xx


----------



## bbblues

Ahh Sambles sooo excited for you!!!!

Caz your testing day is coming soon  fingers crossed


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I knew there was a bfp in the air ... Turns out there was 2!! Bbblues & vicky!! :yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just chill in today with oh no gym x x x


----------



## Sambles

Good morning ladies,

I went and bought a clearblue digi yesterday because I hadn't done a HPT yet and it came up with 3+ weeks since conception so that makes me 5 + weeks so that fits in with what the scan showed. I went to the doctor and he is going to refer me for another scan in a couple of weeks so that they can date the pregnancy.

I'm off down to Portsmouth today to have my final bridesmaid dress fitting. Then I'm off on the hen weekend tomorrow. It's a good job I found out that I'm preggers because I was planning on drinking lots lol. I will have to think of an excuse as to why I'm not drinking

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hoe exciting vicky!!  Soo happy for you!
Ahh yeh good job u found out lol, just tell them your on antibiotics or summit 

How you been feeling!! hehe im sooo excited lol x*


----------



## Sambles

I've been so tired for the last week to the point where Ive been going to bed at 8.30. I thought it was because I'd been so busy but now know I was wrong lol. Apart from that I feel fine. I've been having AF type cramps for the past couple of days and boobs are a bit uncomfortable but no other symptoms. And also I'm sooo hungry!! The 2 and a half stone I've lost is going to go back on very quickly methinks x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hehe!! for a good reason though 

I love it, its the best news, Cant wait for you to get a journal & ticker etc   *


----------



## Stef

LOL Vicky. It is a good job! Agree with Kerri. The antibiotics trick always works!!

Well, sorry to offend if any of you are cot lovers but OMG I hate the smelly scruffy vulture-like bloody animals and the ones on the street seriously need to fook off and leave my bins alone!!!! 

Last week, I had 2 bin bags ripped open, today Chris has gone outside to walk to work and said that there is our rubbish all over the drive. Trouble is our shitty labour council will not allow us to have wheelie bins, and outrageously if you do have a bin you are fined! Bloody ridiculous! So they expect you to just use black bags and bang there is the cat issue. It pisses me right off. 

Ok rant over. 

I'm down in bridlington for the weekend and had a lovy day with me mam yesterday. Today I'm spending the day with the gramps but no idea what doing? 

X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Grrrrrrrrrr fekkin cats piss me off when it comes to binbags, the woman at the back of us has loads of them and the climb over the wall & rip our bags too!!! Dirty little scavangers!

Annoying isnt it!! *


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: no gym got to take my oh mum docs for bloods done then chill chill chill x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Caz your post has made me fancy eating some chilli haha https://www.pic4ever.com/images/91.gif how strange am i lol, altho i wont be having it as it gives me even worse heartburn than i have already!!

Oo ive just seen your 13dpo - ooo stay away witch!! *


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: :haha: x x x


----------



## Stef

When u planning on testing caz!? X


----------



## caz & bob

when af is late hun my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 cd30 today hun so it will be mon or tues x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey all ... Waay too quiet round here nowadays 
Anyway quick update from me

Yesterday I woke feeling crampy, like a constant period type ache that wouldnt go away, rang GP to see if i could take down a urine sample to rule that out. Anyway they found blood & protein in my sample so I'm on antibiotics for a UTI I'm seeing my midwife today as i stupidly booked in a panic yesterday when i saw there was traces of blood in my wee lol now I've read it's apparently normal for a UTI oops!
Anyway i will keep my appointment with her as i will mention my heartburn etc n see if she can help with that x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me on to clomid cycle 5 fx i get my bfp this month i have got bloody thrush and don't think i can take a pessary why af is he been the gym had a really good work out and i am going to have a drink tonight not had one for 4 or 5 month x x x


----------



## bbblues

Im sorry Caz :-(

Hope everyone is well its a 110 degrees here, no joke. Nothing to do except lay in a pool or stand in front of the AC

My levels are still going up, progesterone is good too, Wednesday I go for my first sono. Cant wait  Tomorrow im heading to a Yankee game...have a great weekend everyone


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Caz sorry AF got you  

bbblues - Oh it does sound too hot  , Glad all is ok with you *


----------



## sjbno1

Hi girls, 

Just checking in, nothing to report here, just been busy with work etc!

Vicky - I went into your work today but you weren't there :( I want to sit on 'the' chair lol

Caz - sorry af got you :hugs: xxx

Bbblues -have fun at your Yankees game - we want to come out to NYC next year (if no baby) and I might get my OH tickets to a game, we went to one of the last games at the old stadium :( xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls this af is heavy witch is good ha started taking fresh royal jelly well had 2 bottles of carlsberg it was nice but i feel ruff today ewt x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sunday roast on starving think were going to st helens show with my son and nieces son they can go on the fair and watch the fireworks later x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

hello ladies, sorry have been absent lately, can't wait for mat leave when I can surf bnb all day!! Congratulaions on the BFPs...we were well over due one!!!


----------



## caleblake

Hey girls just jumping on quickly to apologise for being MIA. Been constantly in and out of hospital and having a really tough pregnancy. I won't go into it all but for those not on fb its in my journal so feel free to nosey. I just wanted to jump on and say HUGE congrats to all those with bfps lately and I really hope to catch up when I can xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yay hello both of you, this thread has been going downhill lately n its sad cuz it was my fave thread on bnb .... lets all work together to get it back to how it used to be i miss it 

Hope your feeling ok nat , been following on facebook etc xx Nice to see you posting though and hope your feeling better soon *


----------



## caleblake

I know really missing chating to you all. If I get out on thursday I'm still going to be on appointments twice a week but will try and get on over the next few days, fb is really slow on my phone but I'm sitting about doing nothing in hospital anyway xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*It is slow via mobile isnt it , when are u getting out hun??*


----------



## caleblake

Yeah its sooooooo slow on my bb. I'm not 100% sure they have said if all goes well next week with the steroid injections, insulin and scans I can go home on thursday. They let me out for a day today which has been amazing as I've missed my boys so much this week. Its so boring being in maternity without a baby xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Its good they let u out, hospitals are mind numbing and i can imagine how much your missing caleb & your hubby xx 
Hopefully everything will be good soon & you can be home x*


----------



## caleblake

Thanks hunny I hope so too, hope you, tyler and your baby girls arew well xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Were great thanks  Shes having a little wiggle as we speak

You still team yellow or has LO been flashing at the scans??*


----------



## caz & bob

nat hope you get out of hospital soon hun x x x


----------



## caleblake

Hi nope still team yellow heartbeat is 175 though so old wifes tales would suggest girl even though I'm still sure boy xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oooo i cant wait to find out , You & Cherie are the only 2 on team yellow from our thread i think xx

Im wanting another scan lol, Even though ive had  Confirmed by 2 sonographers ..... still makes me worry that she could be born a he, and have alot of pink to get used to haha*


----------



## caleblake

I'm excited too, not thought about it much which is funny. I'm so disorganised but seeing all the newborns in maternity has made me so excited to meet him or her xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*30weeks tomorrow  Not long left hun xx

Awww i bet eeek so teeny & cute, I moved over into the 3rd tri boards lastweek & reading all the birth stories etc makes u soo eager to meet your own xx

Excited but also scared xx*


----------



## caleblake

I've not been on the tri boards at all really. Yeah officially 10 weeks tomorrow. I was told 38 weeks for my section but now its on a day to day basis then a weekly one. I think I will probably get sectioned at 36 weeks again tbh xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Did caleb need any special care when sectioned at 36weeks or was he ok??
Aww that means u could meet your LO in like 6weeks!! *


----------



## caleblake

Yeah he had wet lunngs and was in intensive care on cpap etc. Never got to see him till he was 3 hours old and never got to hold him till the day after etc so really didn't want to go before 37 at least this time but my docs are ace and I trust they do what they do for the best xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*deffo , they will do whatever is safest for you & baby x
how long was caleb in hospital for after you had him, god you'd think at 36weeks they would be ok wouldnt you.........just shows how much of a fight those little 26week etc babies hafto put up xx*


----------



## caleblake

He was in for 9 days then out for 1 then got readmitted to chilldrens ward the day after we got home for a few days. He's great now though you would never know. Would really like to just have the baby and take him or her with me to the ward iytkwim? Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yer ikno wot u mean, hopefully you will xx

Well I'm off to sleep now as Tyler seems to be In love with 6:30am starts!! 
Nanite sleep well, well as well as you can sleep in hospital xx hope your out soon *


----------



## caleblake

Night night hunny sleep well xxx


----------



## Sambles

Good morning ladies,

Well it was my best friend's hen weekend this weekend and tbh I'm just glad it's over. I've been organising it since Feb and it's been quite stressful so I'm glad it's over and done with lol. The actual weekend itself was great but obviously I couldn't drink and was knackered all the time so I went to bed at 8.15 when I got home last night :haha:

I'd forgotten just how tiring the first couple of months are, I just want to sleep all the time! My boobs are still super sore and I have waves of nausea but nothing too bad. I just can't wait for my scan so that they can tell me how far I am and when my EDD is. Hopefully I will hear from the hosp this week.

Nat and Cherie - Nice to see you back

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Glad you had fun at the weekend & also glad its done now for you so you can focus on your little bean growing!!  Cant wait till your scan!!
Urgh the 1st 3 months are not fun .... but deffo worth it  hopefully morning sickness wont get you too bad *


----------



## Sambles

I'm hoping so too Kerri. I didn't get it bad with Sam so fingers crossed this little bean will be just as kind to me. 

I'm still not getting too excited yet till I've seen a little heartbeat.

So who's the first one due from this group? Is it Stef? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yep stef in around 30days or so!!!  how exciting!!*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: st Helen's show was rubbish it was better last year well don't no what were up to today till in a bit just chill on the laptop for a bit yayyyyyy :af: has gone wooppp :sex: marathon begins today x x x


----------



## Sambles

I got my scan appointment through :happydance: Next Weds at 9 am :thumbup: Can't wait but nervous at the same time xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yay!! cant wait  xx Everything will be fine x*


----------



## caz & bob

yay :yipee: for your scan hun x x x


----------



## bbblues

hey ladies hope you had a nice weekend. Yankee game was fun but we left in the 4th inning which is kinda early but it was so hot Lilly was a little sweaty tomato. I have been having alot of cramps with this one. makes me kinda of nervous but i know its common. i feel totally different this time, i know its so early but i was soooo sick with my daughter from the begining and this time im an eatting machine


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Maybe a boy cooking bbblues *


----------



## Stef

Hello ladies. 

Caz, sorry the fair was a disapointment, bet your son still enjoyed it though. 

bbblues, I dont really know how long or short you will have been there but i hope you had fun whilst you was there. poor Lily, its not nice being all sweaty, beleive me I know at the min. :haha: Dont worry too much about the cramps, i got them really bad this time but i guess its just stretching and growing :thumbup:

vicky... OMG EEEEEEEEK @ the scan, I cannot bloody wait!!!!!!!! I hope all is good and im sure it will be. Dont forget to update us though as the excitement might get too much for me. 

Yes, im due soon and im pooping my pants, 36 wk midwife apt tomorrow and next Monday at 36+6 I have my 36 wk consultant apt. Little concerned that when i get to 40 weeks she will book me to see her at 40+6 rather than 39+6 which I sooo arent going to accept, she has offered a sweep for me at 40 weeks and im not waiting until almost 41 for it just because she only has a clinic on a monday she can fook off. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls,

on my laptop so can properly type - i love the ipad for ease but writing can be a bit of a pain lol

Vicky - how exciting about your scan :D bet you cant wait :D are you going Darenth?

Stef - wow less then 30 days to go - that has really flown by!!!!

Nat - hope you manage to come back out of hospital - will get to your journal tonight a catch up :hugs: i remember being admitted into hospital :( it really is no fun at all :( 

bbblues - i remember getting the munchies with izzie - i literally ate for england :haha:

caz - goodluck for this month, hopefully we'll get bfps this month and join everyone else :hugs:

i've just updated my journal if anyone wants a read :( having a bad day! 

hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - I've posted in your journal but just wanted to give you big hugs :hugs: Hope things start to look up for you soon.

Yes my scan's at Darenth at 9 am next Weds. I was excited yesterday but now I just feel nervous about it

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah sorry your having a shitty time lately , things are bound to get better 

Vicky - Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! lol im still very excited for you!! 

Stef - Smells  sorry!! 

Well as for me , nothing exciting going on really, Got physio today ....BORING! I really cant be bothered going tbh, then im off out tonite to catch up with my mate for an hour or so x*


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Vicky - I'm sure it'll be just fine :) 

Kerri - is that for your SPD?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yer it is but im cancelling because i cant be arsed lol, and tbh its pointless anyway x

Sarah some photos as requested in my journal xx 

I want another 4d scan *


----------



## sjbno1

Will go take a look Kerri :) you should try and go Hun, as it might help ease the pain :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha ive cancelled oops! Its not actually too bad at the mo unless i walk really far x*


----------



## sjbno1

Lol you should borrow tylers scooter if he has one?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha no scooter but he does have a little red fireman bike .... i would mission about on that!!  *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i love this chillin and not going the gym ha x x x


----------



## Stef

3 year old child free to good home ;)


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Oh dear what has Olivia been up to?


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> 3 year old child free to good home ;)

:rofl: Has it been a bad day?!


----------



## Stef

Shes just a monkey, ad would you beleive when i posted that she had only been home 45 mins from nursery. :rofl:

You two have the troublesome threes yet, forget terrible twos, they are nothing, more like terrific twos compared to this. lol

Vicky i got so excited about your scan i got myself mixed up and thought it as this week. :dohh:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha I've heard other people say that the 3's are worse than the 2's. We are just getting into terrible two territory now, really not looking forward to it.

I really really wish my scan was this week. I just can't let myself believe it's going to be ok until I see that little heart beating. I'm a bit worried because the radiographer said I was about 5 weeks last Tues but looking at the date we DTD I was more like 6 weeks. I know early scans can be out by a week or so so hopefully they can take some more accurate measurements next week xx


----------



## Stef

Vicky, when i had that early scan she said 6+1 I think it was and I knew for a fact unless i was virgin mary then it couldnt have been right. I did alot of reading about early scans and because the growth first of all is very sporadic its unlikely that it would be correct, in total I was put forward 8 days by my 12 week scan and even that seemed a little out from when we dtd but i guess they arent always going to measure back to the exact conception day. 

Im sure everything will be just fine, you told your family or anything yet? (I mean like your parents) 

and now good luck to sarah and Caz for this cycle, i really hope its starts to happen for you both :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Awww not good Stef - izzie is being a nightmare some days but I've found craft things keep her busy and from being naughty :haha: playdoh is her favourite along with painting :)

Vicky - I'm sure it'll be fine :)


----------



## Sambles

It's weird because I always thought that when I got pregnant I would be so much more relaxed but if anything I'm worrying more this time. Probably because I had a mc in November. Also if I have another mc it could potentially take us another 10 months to conceive again going by what my cycles are like. Anyway, I'm going to think positive :thumbup:

I've told my mum, dad and brother and my 3 best friends and that's it. My OH hasn't told anyone bless him because he wants to wait til after the scan xx


----------



## Stef

Awww bless him. How is he now after his op vicky?

I know what you mean, in the first tri I was so paranoid about everything, probably as i thought id go back to 100+ day cycles etc so i can only imagine how you feel. 

and... isnt it ironic... all that weight you lost and now you're going to get fat! haha! :rofl: sorry couldnt resist, only because im jealous whilst you have been loosing ive been gaining

xx


----------



## Sambles

He is fine now thanks although he does still get the occasional headache.

And I said exactly the same to my mum about the weight. I've lost 2 and a half stone and it's all gonna go back on :haha: I've already put on 2 lbs in a week. I really need to calm down because I'm aiming to only put on about 2 stone overall :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

i saw some pics on fb vicky :D your looking fantastic :D


----------



## Stef

Isnt she just Sarah, im bloody jealous, made myself depressed on riverisland website earlier. Boohoo.

Vicky it can be done, 34 weeks and I have gained 17llbs so far. Once LO is here im deffo going ion a mission to get down a few dress sizes and at least 1 by xmas, 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

i need to get down some dress sizes still :haha: that reminds me i must get on the scales later :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Lol when I saw them pics earlier I was so angry because they make me look fatter than I am :growlmad: I was so close to getting to my target but didn't quite get there, only 1.5 lb off though so shouldn't complain. And I feel better for it xx


----------



## sjbno1

lol you look fab in those pics!


----------



## Sambles

I think like most women I'm just too critical of myself. Are you still doing ww Sarah? xx


----------



## Stef

Pffft @ you saying you look fatter than you are, you look bloody fantastic. I hope I can be as successful as you once LO is here. 

Sarah you still going WW??

xx


----------



## Stef

Oh lol sorry i didnt mean to ask the same, you must have posted that whilst i was writing my reply and gorping at holby city

xx


----------



## sjbno1

i've stopped WW at the mo as I was to busy with training on tuesday to go and now Sam hasnt got a job i'd have to stop going anyway as I need to claw back money where i can (and if this isnt sorted in a few weeks work wise) sam is about to lose sky sports etc until it is sorted :haha: havent broken that news to his yet :haha:


----------



## Stef

Lol Sarah, ah well less sports more sex! :haha:

Are you still doing the body shop parties Sarah, I didnt realise Sam had lost his job, sorry to hear that. :(

xx


----------



## Sambles

I refuse to have sky sports because my OH is sports mad and would literally watch it whenever he could so we both decided it was best for us not to have it :thumbup: xx


----------



## Stef

Yeah I made Chris cancel it too cos it drove me bloody mad!!! 

Now instead I have xbox live to contend with. Oh the joys of boys and their toys. 

Nice to see this thread back in action. Missed it. :hugs:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: vicky & stef - i'll make that suggestion to him about less sports etc :haha:

thanks stef - he got made redundant on monday :( havent put it on fb - just in my journal :) 


yep still doing bodyshop - i quite like doing them but having trouble booking parties - no one seems to want to book them :(


----------



## sjbno1

oh i have my lil bros xbox but no xbox live thankfully :haha: that would do me in


----------



## Sambles

Yeah it's nice to nice to have this thread going again but where's Kerri lol?

TBH I was so busy with the hen night over the past few months that any spare time was spent sorting that out but now that's it over any spare time can be spent back on bnb :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Stef

Shes been scared off by worms in pastry, lol. She gone out for dinner with a friend so she is talking some one elses ears off tonight. :rofl: 

Vicky, oh well you're back now and i just dont have much of a social life so im always on here really =/

My friends vanished when i had Olivia, makes you realise something though eh. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Yeah I've drifted apart from a lot of my friends because I was the first to have children and they still want to go out and get pissed but it just doesn't interest me any more. And plus I'm just too knackered to go out til 
past 10pm :haha: xx


----------



## Stef

Snap vicky, thats me too. None of my friends have children yet either and I dont think they will ever get it until they do to be honest. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I totally agree that until they've had kids themselves they just won't understand. When I was in London at the weekend watching everyone getting absolutely wasted I just thought 'I really wouldn't enjoy that any more' x


----------



## sjbno1

i know what you girls mean, my best friend from school is now 33weeks pregnant and we disconnected for ages but now we have something in common again :D its really nice :D 

when i went out on my birthday I went out clubbing after dinner and a show and decided it defo wasnt the life for me anymore :( i used to love it but i'd much prefer being in front of the tv (laptop) and chatting to you girls :) x


----------



## Stef

Know what you mean Sarah. TV. Laptop and BnB is deffo better option for me, I save money to spend on my princess and I dont get up feeling like a dogs arse the next morning. 

Know where im better off. :) Dont get me wrong I like a drink, but gin chills nicely in my fridge and id rather just have 1 or 2 rather than 10 or 12 and at fraction of the price id pay for 1 in the pub.

Now I do sound old and like scrooge. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: hun i know just what you mean :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi girlies!! Im back and the one night i choose to go out ....you lot turn into chatterboxes without me  

haha its really nice to see this thread back though, lets keep it up this time & no more talk about worms in pastry BORK!!! *


----------



## sjbno1

i love worms in pastry :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## Stef

Every body hiiiiiiide. Kerri is back!!! :haha:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

:ninja:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef i have to words to say to u 


the second one is OFF!!! 



 anyway shut it youve just been crying about how much u missed me, how lonely you were without me!!! *


----------



## sjbno1

did you have a good night kerri?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yeh it was good to catch up with my 2 mates  and have some me time  

soooooo glad to be home now tho with you ladies *


----------



## sjbno1

thats what we were just discussing :) 

i'll make more effort to come onto my laptop as the ipad is harder to type on :) so i need to come on here really :)


----------



## Stef

Mwahahaha Kerri. :flower:

Well... ive just been a pig... Ive just polished off half a tub of ben and jerrys ice cream. 

X


----------



## sjbno1

mmmmmmmm which one stef?

we're on cheap ice cream these days :haha: bad times


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*was that the ice cream you turned to for comfort as you didnt have me to keep you company tonite *


----------



## Stef

coconutterly fair, its my fav. yum yum


----------



## sjbno1

i dont think i have had that before! i love baked alaska and fhish food :D nomnomnom

right off to bed me thinks :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nanite sarah xx *


----------



## sjbno1

night girls xx


----------



## bbblues

You ladies got me hungry, well except for the worms, nasty!!!

Woke up this morning and i was spotting. i called the dr and they asked my a few questions but said unless it got worse it should be fine. i get my sono tomorrow and i am a mess. im so nervous just want to see that little nugget. when do we get to see a heartbeat? i totally forget. Tomorrow i wil be 5w 4days.


----------



## Sambles

bbblues - good luck for the scan. As far as I know the earliest you can see a heartbeat is about 6 weeks or just over. When I had the scan last week I think I was
5 + 5 and all I saw was the gestational sac and yolk sac

Kerri - glad you had a good night out 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I hope both your upcoming scans go well xx*


----------



## bbblues

Well i just came back from the dr and they gave me my sono and they didnt see anything. :-( the dr said it still might be too early, they did more bloodwork and im just waiting to hear back from them. Im so nervous. I hope the are right about being too early and not anything else. I go for another scan on friday


----------



## sjbno1

I think it's 6 weeks Hun :hugs: I'm sure it'll be fine xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues its probably just too early dont worry xx 
Hope all is ok .... am sure it will be x

How is everyone else tonite, ive had a bit of a nesting day today, Ive hoovered the whole house, scrubbed the microwave & kitchen sides, Scrubbed the bath,loo & sink, dusted the livingroom, done the dishes, tidied the clothing away etc .....i was on a roll
Then me & Tyler played on the Wii & went to the park x*


----------



## Stef

Kerri, get to my house and do my cleaning. NOW!! :haha:

Cleaning is on my agenda tomorrow, not because im nesting, far from it. Because Olivia is in nursery so ill be able to get lots done with out whingey orris under my feet. 

bbblues, I agree with the others, its possibly just too early hun, im sure it will all be ok :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Whingey Orris  .... Tyler is off for 6weeks!! *


----------



## Stef

Olivia is only going because I have to put her in at least once a week to keep her place. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ahh at least u get some time to yourself that way too  x

Hungry and ive not long had my tea!! **heyy fatty***


----------



## Stef

I just want chocolate but ive got none and chris is at work so i cant send him to the shop :(

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Mmmmmm i do too, gonna ask steven to get me some when he gets in x*


----------



## Stef

Eugh feck off!! :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Just think of the lbs you will save adding on!! *


----------



## Stef

I dont care tonight... I WANT IT!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im getting it  I may even be really mean and photograph it just to piss you off even more **evil laugh***


----------



## MrsLQ

hello ladies....so lovely to see this thread back alive!!! Woooooooooooooo

I thought maybe we (sarah) could make a due date list on the first page and then we could add...when they are born and weight and stuff????

Also I have Kerri on facebook but no one else.....add me ....ladies Cherie Jennifer Narlea Lewis-Quinn

I have been so tired for the past 2 days, however am getting my mat leave sorted which is good...Gonna take holiday from Sept and Mat from October.... Cannae wait!


----------



## MrsLQ

SHIT....Just saw my ticker....double figures tomorrow....Holy Moly


----------



## MrsLQ

watching Extreme parenting!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yay for facebook friends 

Oh yeh thats a good idea about the due dates on 1st page etc x
& Woohoo for maternity leave bet you cant wait x

EDIT : WOOOO DOUBLE DIGITS TOMORRO!*


----------



## MrsLQ

will be awesome, just over 50 days left till hols start, but only doing 4 days a week!!!


----------



## Stef

Hey Cherie nice to see you back :hi:

Wahoo for double digits tomorrow. These pregnancies are flying!!

Just hope the rest of the girls get their BFPs soon. :flower:

My mat leave starts officially tomorrow, i orginally was supposed to work tomorrow and Saturday but in reality i couldnt be arsed so moved my leave by 3 days. lol

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*The pregnancies are really flying by, Its sooo exciting!! 

Yep we deffo need the others to get their bfp's xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

here here!! to the others getting their BFPs to!! c'mon ladies :sex:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/13/z4e3077864d894.gif

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/yummm.jpg


----------



## Stef

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gifhttps://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gifhttps://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gifhttps://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gifhttps://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gifhttps://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gifhttps://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gifhttps://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gifhttps://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gifhttps://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd194/ocbw/smilies/angry-smiley-8020.gif


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/SEVeyesB08_th.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/SEVeyesB08_th.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/SEVeyesB08_th.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/SEVeyesB08_th.gif


----------



## MrsLQ

You guys are funny!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hehe!! Shes stopped tantrumming now cherie cuz chris is home and hes getting her some chocolate .... so the dummy is back in the pram haha!!!  *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x


----------



## bbblues

the dr never called me last night with my results and when i called them they were closed grrrr. good news was a felt like crap last night thought i was going to be sick 
Ans speaking of chocolate, i have been craving a brownie soo bad the last two days yum yum i need to send hubby out today


----------



## Sambles

bbblues - hope you get your results are good :hugs:

Caz - good news about the follicle. When have you got to go back for the next scan?

Stef, Sarah and Kerri - Hi, hope you girlies are ok

Well I'm pooped tonight. Been at work and my legs and back are really achey. I'm also getting stomach cramps on and off and sorry if tmi but I keep thinking that I'm bleeding and when I go to the toilet I've just got loads of cm :shrug: From what I've read that's all normal but I can't help but worry a little bit.

xx


----------



## sjbno1

I'm trying to get a bfp although not very hard :haha: will try harder if I get af this cycle :haha:

Caz -good luck for this month :)

Vicky - try not to worry Hun 

Kerri, Stef and cherie :wave:


----------



## Stef

Hello all.

Vicky, its normal to worry, i was obsessed with the loo roll check. :dohh:

Sarah - Hope its your month and if not then yes work harder at it next month. 

bbblues, hope you manage to get an answer about your results and good luck at the scan tomorrow. 

Caz, hope all these scans will help whens the next one?

xx


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - have you decided if you're gonna take a break from TTC for a bit? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky i still do wipe checks everytime haha!! normal to panic x

Sarah - Fingers crossed 

bblues - Hope all is ok at the scan x

Caz- Hope the scans will help xx*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha Kerri I guess I'm totally normal then :thumbup: x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*100% normal https://www.pic4ever.com/images/wubpink.gif

Vicky have u just got 1 little baby in there or will u find out at the next scan ..... Nobody off our thread has got twins yet .... could you be the 1st! *


----------



## Sambles

Yep there's only 1 little baby unless the other one was hiding! I think it's going to be up to Sarah or Caz to produce twins! x


----------



## Sambles

Forgot to say I've got my first mw app on the 11th August :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*The pressure is on ladies .......Whos it gonna be!!! haha 

We hafto have 1 set of twins on here!

Edit - Yay vicky  how exciting*


----------



## sjbno1

Well caz is using clomid and the thought of twins brings me out in a sweat so I'm nominating her lol

Vicky - I'm thinking of having a break next month if I'm honest, Sam isnt getting much work, and I need to do some full time work for the next month so I'm thinking ttc and being early pregnant etc with full time work might be a bit much - I'm not going back on the pill though, just won't use anything as that obviously isn't a problem :haha:


----------



## Sambles

I think that sounds like a good idea Sarah. TTC can become such an obsession and I found it just took over my life and got me really down x


----------



## caz & bob

not going for another girls unless doc sends me just glad i seen some think and i no its working x x x


----------



## sjbno1

eeeek i know i should be relaxing a bit but i have ewcm (i dont care who knows now) :haha: I never ever ever get it like this! my opk isnt positive but i dont care - stupid thing might be crappy for me but ewcm is a good sign :D we are gonna have to dtd tonight lol sam is already moaning but i dont care :D lol can you tell i'm excited by this fact! :haha: i will shut up now! and vicky we must never discuss this over coffee :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Get him to the bedroom - if he whinges ..... gag him!  LOL xx*


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: dont temp me kerri - he darent complain :haha:


----------



## bbblues

well ladies i finally got in touch with them. Last wed my beta was at 150. its supposed to double every two days. Well my bloodwork yesterday was at 300 which does not look promising. i go tomorrow and im sure they will give me more info. i was probably feeling awful because of the side effects from the meds :-( so i guess i will be waiting for the inevitable


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well me and oh are chill in why my son has gone swimming so think :sex: is on in a bit x x x


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

bbblues - sorry to hear your results weren't good. Let us know how you get on today :hugs:

Caz - enjoy your chill out!

Sarah - yay for ewcm. Is there any chance you can DTD tonight as well? If you can, that would give you a brilliant chance. And talking of coffee we must meet soon? It's been way too long

I've had a horrible night/day. Basically my friend phoned last night and was talking about me getting pregnant (she knows we were trying but doesn't know that I'm pregnant now) Anyway she said 'well you will probably have to be watched very closely when you get pregnant because of your pcos' and I was like 'why'. She then said 'didn't you know you're 30 % more likely to have a miscarriage with pcos'. Cue me going into complete panic and googling like crazy. And yep the stats show a 30 - 50 % increase chance of mc. So I spent most of last night crying, worrying and not sleeping.

So this morning I decided to book a private scan for tomorrow. I know it's stupid because my nhs scan is on weds but from the moment I found out I had a feeling something wasn't right and I just need to know to stop me from worrying. So I'm going at 9am in the morning xx


----------



## Sambles

God I sound like a crazy woman lol x


----------



## sjbno1

Awwww Hun I know loads of people with pcos and they have all had successful pregnancies :hugs: try not to worry, you had Sam and had no problems at all so there's non reason why this pregnancy would be any different!!

Try not to worry if you can as the stress won't help xxx

As for dtd tonight, I really don't think Sam will :( he's a right stickler for dtd just for baby making :( moody pants :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

sambles take no notice hun good luck with the scan you will have put a pic up for us to see x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky - Wtf ignore her, why she say that to you... some people really dont think before they speak, even with a % chance it doesnt mean that you will fall into that % ... you & your LO are gonna be fine hunny dont worry & dont get upset ...also you dont sound like a mad woman at all, You friend is the mad woman for saying things to scare you xx Good luck for the scan tomorrow ... at least you will get to see your baby again xx

Sarah - Maybe if you mention to OH how much you really want another baby he mite come round, cuz its kinda what youve got to do when it comes to TTC , We did it everynight for my fertile period, some nights i really wasnt exactly in the mood but at the end of the day it worked and now were blessed with our LO, so maybe explain how much you reallllly want another baby and see what he says x*


----------



## Sambles

Thanks girls. I'm usually so calm and cool about everything and this is totally out of character for me. Still at least I will know what's going on in the morning xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*All will be fine dont worry xx Eat some ice cream or chocolate to make you feel better x*


----------



## bbblues

well back from the dr. Did a sono and still didnt see anything which i didnt think they would and the dr also gave me some pain meds for the pain. 

and today i offically became an aunt again. my brother and his wife had there 2nd little girl Zoe. 8lbs 6 oz and yes it was a vaginal birth OUCH lol So i am happy for them but it sucks for me at the same time. trying to remain optimistic. my day will come too  but for now i have my Lilly who is amazing

will let you all kow what the results are when they call


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Even better idea ..... its the weekend and that means im having chinese tonite so why not join me https://www.pic4ever.com/images/91.gif you could order worms in pastry!!!*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues - could it still be too early for the sono.... what did they say to you?? congrats for becoming an aunt again , My baby was vaginal birth too and he was 8lb 9oz!! Hoping this ones smaller hehe!! xx*


----------



## bbblues

Yea vicky definatly ignore her, whos says things like that??? everything is going to be fine


----------



## Sambles

bbblues - sorry you're still in limbo land. What did the dr say? 

Kerri - do you know what? I reckon a chinese is just what I need :thumbup:

xx


----------



## bbblues

oh i hope #2 is smaller for you!!! LOL but thank you

yes its possibly still too early but my beta HCG hormone number should be close to a thousand and it was at 369 the other day, unless by some miracle it jumps really high today i will be coming off the progesterone and letting nature take its course


----------



## Sambles

Really sorry to hear that. I'm keeping everything crossed that your blood results will help you to feel more positive x


----------



## sjbno1

Kerri - Sam really wants another baby too but the problem is he's not into baby making on demand lol he doesn't want it to feel a chore which I can understand :) we'll see I guess!

Vicky text me tomorrow :) 

Bbblues :( I'm wondering if it's still to early! Have you poas lately? When will they ring?


----------



## bbblues

Thanks everyone xoxo

i am going to take a nap while Lilly is sleeping ttyl


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* sorry to hear that too hun but i will still keep everything crossed for you xx*


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - will text you as soon as I get out. And I know I've said it before but my OH is very similar to Sam and hated feeling pressurised into DTD which really frustrated me but there's nothing you can do about it. Hopefully you caught the eggy last night anyway xx


----------



## sjbno1

I hope so vicky :) I don't think I can push it anymore :) still I think on going if we haven't court this month, I'm gonna go with relaxed next month I think :)


----------



## Sambles

I think that's a good idea. You will need to get Sam to hide your OPKs and thermometer though, so you're not tempted. I gave all mine to my mum to look after :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

Thats a good idea and delete my ticker :)


----------



## caz & bob

bbblues fx all is ok hun x x x


----------



## bbblues

well the drs called and i have to stop taking the progesterone. my number did get bigger but not that much. not even close to where i have to be. so now i wait for nature to do its thing. its it doesnt happen by wed i go back to the dr on thursday. ugh


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck hun x xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:( Good luck bbblues xx


----------



## sjbno1

Good luck bbblues :hugs:

I am getting darker opks tonight :dance: :dance: :dance: very excited but nk ewcm :shrug:


----------



## sjbno1

Kerri love your new pic :)


----------



## babycakes30

with my first it took a year with his dad then we split when he was and i met my new partner a tear later i had a blighted ovium 25/6/09 and on the conceived my second baby in the september and now TTC again


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Welcome babycakes30 

Sarah thanks lovely & wooo for the opk's lets hope the eggs caught xx*


----------



## Sambles

bbblues - so sorry to hear that. I hope it's not too painful for you. We are all here for you :hugs:

Sarah - yay for darker OPK s :happydance:

Kerri - your new pic is beautiful

Well I've just got back from my scan and very happy to say that peanut has a heartbeat!!! Although I'm not as far on as I thought I was. He measured me as 6 + 4 so my EDD is March 20th :happydance: He said the risk of mc is now no more than a 'normal' person. I will upload the pics tomorrow because I've got to go to work in about an hour and won't be home til 10ish x


----------



## sjbno1

That's fab news vicky :) now try and relax :)

We managed to dtd again last nightn:) all Sams pro ting so not much else I can do now as opk wasn't as dark as yesterday :) fingers crossed 3 times in a row does the trick :)


----------



## Sambles

Don't they say 3rd times a charm? Or something like that? lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm been food shopping and now chill in because the weather is lovely wooppp aw sambles glad all went well hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky - fantastic news so happy for you xx
Sarah- yeyy fingers crossed!!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi girls, just popping by to say :hi: I havnt been feeling the best lately so have only really been on to update my journal occasionally, ended up in hosp a few times from dehydration, not the funnest :(

i hope you are all doing well! :hugs:

Vicky- CONGRATS!!! :dance: You are due not too long after me! :D


----------



## sun

Sambles said:


> bbblues - so sorry to hear that. I hope it's not too painful for you. We are all here for you :hugs:
> 
> Sarah - yay for darker OPK s :happydance:
> 
> Kerri - your new pic is beautiful
> 
> Well I've just got back from my scan and very happy to say that peanut has a heartbeat!!! Although I'm not as far on as I thought I was. He measured me as 6 + 4 so my EDD is March 20th :happydance: He said the risk of mc is now no more than a 'normal' person. I will upload the pics tomorrow because I've got to go to work in about an hour and won't be home til 10ish x

:wohoo: OMG Vicky!!! I'm so out of the loop!! Congrats!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## bbblues

Congrats vicky thats great news

just doing a massive cleaning since i dont know what to do with myself, i have been slacking and need to get my bum back in gear


----------



## sjbno1

Bbblues how you feeling Hun?

Andi, sun :wave:

Andi - hope your starting to feel a bit better

Vicky - erm not sure about 3rds a charm? I really hope this month is it as we put effort in:haha:


----------



## bbblues

Thanks for asking sarah, im actually alright. Just tired. This will be my 3rd miss so when i go back to the dr they are going to do some blood work to find out if there is a reason behind the miscarriages. I think if i actually saw something on the sono it would be a lot harder. i know my time will come, just have to be patient. i want a healthy baby and if that means i have to wait a little longer its ok


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hello all,

Hope everyone is ok & had a nice weekend https://www.pic4ever.com/images/wubpink.gif

bbblues -  xx

Sun - Heyy hows things with you, nice to see you back over here , weve missed u!

Andi - 

Sarah- Woo fingers crossed youve caught the egg!

Everyone else :wave: *xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all well afm doing my Sunday roast as usual i hope this month it works for us because me and the oh have done some big changes oh has stopped coffee all together and i drink decaff so fx it works this month x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sunday roast mmmmmm!!! 
Fingers crossed caz!*


----------



## Sambles

Good morning everyone,

Caz - just reading about your sunday roast has made me really hungry. I would love some roast chicken and gravy right now lol

bbblues - hope you're as ok as can be :hugs: thinking of you

Stef - can't believe you're due this month :happydance:

Kerri and Sarah - hope you both had a great weekend

I had an awful migraine yesterday and still feel shitty today. When I was pg with Sam I had about one a week til I was 14 weeks :growlmad: It's really frightening because I go almost blind, get pins and needles in my arms, mouth and lips and then I'm really sick and get a pounding head. My head feels ok this morning but I still feel really spaced out x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sorry to hear you have been having migranes vicky :hugs:

bblues- So sad about your loss hun, :cry: but you have a really positive attitude and that will get you to the best places :)

i want a sunday roast :brat:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill in again today no gym woopp think i may go back tomorrow missed it but needed the rest symptoms this month have been really strong hot flushes x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

Congrats on the heartbeat Vicky!!

bbblues...I had 4 miscarriages between Oliver and this one...hope your holding up ok...I know it is had, but all you can do is keep believing it will happen, hope they get some tests sorted for you soon, it does give you some peace of mind x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*morning all 

Vicky aww no about the migranes ... hope they dont get too bad for you & pass soon xx*


----------



## MiissMuffet

I cant believe you are nearly 30 weeks Kerri :shock:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno!!! I cant either, Its gone super fast!!!! 
Still feels like last week we were all sat in anticipation for my postman to bring my FRER's haha do you remember!! lol *


----------



## MiissMuffet

yes ofcourse i do haha, whenever i see a frer it always takes me back to that day. And i remember how you said your first cheapies you had to shine a torch underneath to see the line- i did that 2 and i saw the line haha, later that night i didnt need to use the torch anymore :dance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno!! hehe it was sooo crazy, I was looking back trough my files on my laptop the other day and found all my pics of my IC's haha and my pre pregnant piccies .......omg i used to be skinny *


----------



## MiissMuffet

yes me too before i had Ella :cry: now I'm just a whale


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Depressing isnt it , but i suppose weve got our little people in our lives now so its worth it xx
I swear though come october once this little miss has made an appearence, Its time for mummy to get back into shape!! Hello Slimfast & Green tea!!!!!*


----------



## MiissMuffet

yaha tell me bout it lol. although i have lost 10kg so far just from being sick. i normally would be happy about that but it wasnt the best way for it to happen :dohh: I'm off to beddybyes now. nunights xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*awww hope your sickness stops soon 

Nanite xx *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh mum and dad has just got back from benidorm they loved it there's another 2 preggo people in the family so hope the 3 rd one is me been shopping now chill in x x x


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies- still no sign of anything happening, i go to the Dr on thursday if nothing starts.


----------



## sjbno1

What will they do on thursday Hun?

Caz - fingers crossed :)

Hay girls,

We had a fab weekend, izzie was 2 so we had a party and then family over yesterday for her actual birthday :) today was just a normal day but we're still trying to find a home for all these new toys :) 

Nothing to report on the ttc front :( ff still hasn't calculated ovu but I think sleep,ess nights etc haven't really helped lol 

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah - hope izzie had a great 2nd birthday!! *


----------



## sjbno1

Awww she had a fab time thanks :) how's you? X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good glad she had fun  

Yehh am good thanks hun  just chilled on the sofa with heartburn from my chilli that i made for tea haha , was yummy but am paying for it now!!! 

you??*


----------



## sjbno1

I've just Eaten birthday cake - it was no nomnomnomnom 

Grrr it's only cd20 this month is dragging lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed for this month sarah!!! 

Send me birthday cake via cyber waves *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck at the scan tomorrow Vicky! *


----------



## Stef

Just very quickly popping in to say...

hope all is well at tomorrows scan Vicky

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

goodluck Vicky! 

Wow Stef you are nearly there! Look at your ticker!!! :dance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its just took me ages get on her lost my password ha my son has gone swimming with oh nieces lad i am chilling love this lazy month not going the gym x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Vicki - how did your scan go??


----------



## bbblues

well im am starting to spot a little. my luck everything will happen tomorrow. im supposed to be hosting a pampered chef party tom night. I see the dr in the morning. they are probably going to do more blood work and possibly a sono. I think i might also get bloodwork for pregnancy loss, so they can figure out whats going on. I really hope this holds off until friday


----------



## sjbno1

Awww bbblues I am so sorry :hugs: your handling this so well :hugs:

I love pampered chef stuff :) are you a rep?


----------



## bbblues

Thank you, im trying to be positive, stress doesnt help anything or anyone

im not a rep im just going to be a host. it should be fun. i was really looking foward to it, i just hope i dont end up curled up in a ball in bed


----------



## caz & bob

aw bbblues big big :hugs::hugs::flower: x x x


----------



## caleblake

Hey girls still no net but just wanted to do a wee update. Finally got out of hospital on thursday. Had a scan yesterday which was good but was back today and my consultant has booke my section for the 9th sept (I will be 36+4) so not full term. He said its thje very latest they will let me go and it may still get brought forward. I'm back again next wed so will keep you updates. I'm not telling people my dates so its hush hush on my fb. Hope your all well xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues - 

Natalie - Will keep shhhhh, 9th sept  ... next month!!*


----------



## MrsLQ

wowza 9th sept...soooooooooooo!!


----------



## Stef

Glad you're out of hospital Nat and wow for 9th September, I cant wait to see if its going to be a boy or a girl. 

Im hot... uncontrollably hot. :( 

bbblues :hugs: hope you get some answers out of all of this heart ache. 

No news from Vicky, im so impatient. Grrr. lol

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno where is vicky!!!! grrr! Hope everything went well x*


----------



## caleblake

Thanks stef, I'm getting excited now to find out the sex too, I honestly change my mind from day to day but think I'm still swaying towards a blue bump. It is hot I've hardly slept the past 3 nights cause of the humidity along with peeing and heartburn. Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*^ I kno how u feel nat, its horrible & humid here too, we need a good storm to clear the air!

Heartburn is pissing me of big time too 

Anyone heard from vicky??*


----------



## caleblake

Its horrible kerri. I have an air purifier in my bedroom and have been using it as a fan. My heartburn has been horrific (even worse than with caleb) I said to david the other night that I think this baby will have a full head of hair....his reply was 'with the amount of heartburn you have had I wouldn't be suprised if it comes out with pubes' lovely husband that I have xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* that would be quite a disturbing sight at the birth hehe! But yes i also think i will be giving birth to a hairy baby too haha!!*


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

So sorry I couldn't update you yesterday but we have changed internet providers so been without it for 4 days.

Anyway the scan went well. I was measuring 7 + 4 so my official due date is March 17th which was pretty much what I thought. They are going to send the 12 week scan app through the post but it should be within the next 5 weeks.

I feel sick pretty much all day now and I'm still going to bed at 8.30 because I'm sooo tired :haha:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yay vicky glad all was well for you at the scan xx*


----------



## Stef

:rofl: Nat, thats hilarious, I actually laughed out loud!! 

i think im going to give birth to a hairy mammoth because i seem to have constant heartburn. 

Also ditto on the whole sleeping thing, heart burn, cant get comfy, pains in my c-section scar, heat, peeing... oh the list is bloody endless. 

Vicky, so so pleased that everything is OK, did you see much on the scan any pics?

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef are u ditching me on our OBEM date.... Its the last in the series???*


----------



## bbblues

ok so i just got off the phone with the dr. so my number is going up??? its over a 1,000 now but when they did the sono today they still did not see anything. they are worried that something might be in the tube? and im still spotting? pardon my french but can we say mind f*ck?? lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh goodness bbblues i bet your soo messed up with all this, i bet you dont know what to think 

When can you get checked out? And hopefully some answers *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls only just got Internet back on stupid virgin media well had a good day chill in think i am about to o next day or 2 got bad pains so fx woopp sex sex sex it is aw bbblue hope your not have in a ectopic my cm was brown hun when i had mine x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Hi girls,

Vicky - glad your scan went well :) can I come and sit in 'the' chair at your work lol

Bbblues - I hope it's not in your tube :( when will you find out?

Caz - gd luck for this month x

Kerri, Stef & nat - funnily enough I had no heartburn at all with izzie and she had loads of hair :wacko: was a total shock lol 

All day today I've had mild af type cramps :wacko: we took izzie to godstone farm today and whenever we stopped etc I could feel them - lets hope it's something postitive :)


----------



## MrsLQ

hello ladies!!

Vicky hope they an tell you what is happening sooner rather than later,when do you have to go back?

I am so happy to have a day off tomorrow and not actually have to do tidying ALL freaking day, house is still pretty tidy from my last mammoth clean on Tuesday,can just enjoy a day off with Oliver, can't remember the last time I could do that. Also 6 calander months today!! Everyone keeps saying I have really grown??


----------



## bbblues

Yea Caz i have brown cm too

I go back on Sat morning for another sono and then from there they are going to give me a shot on sunday or monday??? Caz did you get a shot? is it awful?

the only thing im looking fowrd to is having a break for the rest of aug. No meds  after my next period we will start again prob around Sept. So i get to enjoy the rest of summer. Going to have a few margaritas i think lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday weather her lovely so just been chill in in the sun were going to have chicken pasta for tea and some fruit and cream yum yum yum can't wait i am starving bbblue no i just had to have keyhole surgery hun it wasn't bad it was ok i was home 2 day after mine was 6 weeks x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Good luck for tomorrow's scan bbblues :hugs:

Caz - mmmm chicken pasta, did you make that? I love chicken last with bacon and pesto :) very nom :)

Cherie - wow your pregnancy has gone super fast too x

We went to the beach today :) was really good fun and izzie loved the beach :) will update fb with some pics :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Urghh im pretty sure morning sickness is only meant to be in the 1st tri but i felt soo sick this morning as i was getting out the shower, i started to feel that nausea creeping up on me! .... I managed to grab my towel and was crouched over the loo soaking wet in just my towel for 5mins heaving but luckily nothing came up!! .... Strange felt just like MS  

My appointment with the midwife went ok apart from yukky blood tests  They make me feel really faint, I got my Anti D injection and MY GOD it hurt!! Not sure i can remember it being that sore last time but OUCHIES!!! 

Baby is Head Down  
She Measured me for the 1st time ...... but shes only measuring at 27 instead of 29 ... the midwife said she wasnt worried at all but tbh i am a little concerned  But aparntly your alowed a 2cm gap on each side so i suppose thats ok .... she estimated that if baby stays on this growth track then at birth if i was to go on my due date she would be an estimated 7lbs 2-4oz 

She listened to the heartbeat & i managed to record it on my phone so i will upload that x

Everything else was ok, She thinks i may STILL have a UTI & has sent my wee off to the lab and if i need MORE antibiotics they will contact me.
Also i have low BP but i knew that anyway.

Heres her Heartbeat x
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHhTTo1JIu8&feature=player_embedded*


----------



## caz & bob

glad all is ok hun aw sounds nice x x


----------



## sjbno1

Glad your appointment went well :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all have in a good weekend i have been shopping now skint haha ho well got ever think we need going to have a chinese for tea yum yum cant wait x x x


----------



## sjbno1

hope you enjoyed your chinese Caz :) 

not much to report here, i have been having cramps like af is due anytime - last month she was early so not sure if she'll be early again :wacko:

my ff still says i havent ovu'd so not sure what to think about that :wacko: maybe its right but i have feeling its to do with the fact i havent had complete night sleeps etc 

ah well guess i'll find out next week?


----------



## caz & bob

girls does any of you have pain with bd when your ovulating these last 2 or 3 day i have got lower abdominal pain x x x


----------



## sjbno1

erm sometimes you can get pain if your cervix is very low down and your sort of hitting against it :wacko: i read that it is quite common :)

fingers crossed this is your month :)


----------



## caz & bob

i hope we both get bfps this month hun fx x x x


----------



## sjbno1

fingers crossed, i've been getting these cramps for the last couple of days like af is going to arrive anytime :( i think i might take a test tomorrow as i'm fed up now :( and want to know one way of another, if my temp does a dramatic shift then i'll defo test lol


----------



## bbblues

Well had the Dr this morning and they did a sono. they dont think they see anything in my tubes but maybe my uterus??? they are not sure if its a cyst or an empty sac. Either way I most likely getting a shot to end all. I just want it and lets start over already. my blood work is still weird. thursday my beta was 1013 and today 1200 which is not a very good climb. So monday i go back to get my internal sono (by the way, the woman that does it is awful and gental is not in her vocabulary) and most likely the shot. So hopefully by the time i go on for vacation for the 18th i will hopefully be healed up. Sorry for the rant. it just feels like forever. but maybe ill be having a summer baby. they said i can start back up with everything in sept


----------



## Sambles

Morning everyone,

Well it looks like it's going to be a lovely day here which is good because we're going to OH's dad's for a bbq today and we are going to tell him about the pregnancy.

bbblues - so sorry that you still don't have any answers. I really hope you can get to the bottom of it before you go away. Are you going anywhere nice?

sarah - you never know hun they might be pregnancy related cramps. How many dpo are you now?

Caz - I used to get pain when bding around ov, nothing bad but just uncomfortable

Kerri - hope the sickness has gone now

Stef - not long to go. EEEKKKK!!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky - happy new ticker  are you having a journal too??? Hope you have a lovely time at the BBQ ... Mmmm love BBQs!!! Bet your excited about telling people about the pregnancy xx*


----------



## Sambles

Thanks Kerri :thumbup: Yep I think I'll start a journal too but will probably do it tomorrow. It's so exciting to tell people. We are just telling family and close friends now and everyone else after our 12 week scan which is on 7th Sept 

xx


----------



## Stef

Morning :hi:

bbblues, :hugs: really hope you get an end to all this soon and you can get some answers and then bring on September :thumbup:

Vicky, enjoy today and yay for telling OHs family 

Sarah, hopefully its pregnancy pains as with both mf my pregnancies ive still got cramps like af is about to arrive. 

And as for me, im fed up. perhaps its just hormones but Chris is really getting on my nerves and I actually cant wait for him to go out to work today. How awful is that. :dohh: He's been speaking to me like rubbish these past 2 days and I don't think I deserve it. 

Pregnancy is now getting right on my nerves, im uncomfortable, i cant sleep, my SPD is AWFUL in a morning especially and i can barely walk when ive first woken up. I cant stand the thought of another potentially 4 weeks of this. Oh and I havent mentioned the fact that ive no damned clothes that fit me, im constantly hot and sweaty and I have awful heartburn. 

sorry to moan so much, dunno whats wrong with me!! Need to take myself for a stern talking to I think. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Aww how exciting has it sunk in yet, bet you can't believe after all that time trying that your finally here & preggers!! Eek! 
Can't wait till your scan, do you think you will find out the sex when you get your 20week scan??*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef: u on msn?? Al be on in 10min x*


----------



## Sambles

Stef - I remember those last few weeks of being pregnant were awful and it must be even worse in this heat. I hope the little lady won't keep you waiting and will arrive on time or a few days early

Kerri - no I don't think it has sunk in yet. I think once I get to 2nd tri and start to buy things it will be more real. We're not going to find out the sex this time. We did with Sam so we thought this time we'd like a surprise. However I reserve the right to change my mind on that one lol :haha:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha yehh!! I think it would be exciting to stay team yellow but omg i have nowhere near enough patience to do it lol .... You got any preference this time?!*


----------



## Sambles

No preference this time, just a healthy baby would be lovely. My OH would prefer another boy but I honestly don't mind.

I bought a doppler when I was pg with Sam so I'm going to try and use it next weekend when I'm 9 weeks. It might still be too early to find the heartbeat but I will try 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oooo fingers crossed you find the little heartbeat!  You might cuz i think some say you can hear it from around 10weeks so am sure 1week wouldnt make too much difference xx
I was going to get a doppler this pregnancy but im quite glad i didnt as i would probably of panicked myself everytime i couldnt find it ..... im a right worrier lol x*


----------



## Sambles

When I used it before I limited myself to only twice a week so I didn't become obsessed with it. Also I didn't actually get it til I was 16 weeks and by that point it was quite easy to find the heartbeat. If I can't find it next weekend I will just wait another week and try again :thumbup: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*  awwww vicky i actually think im more excited about your pregnancy than you right now haha!! Sooo happy for you, Must be such a delight for you after all that TTC xx

**I still think its that fertility chair  ***


----------



## Sambles

Aww thanks Kerri that's so sweet. I just keep thinking about the doctor when she said I only had a 20% chance of conceiving naturally etc and basically made me feel like I had no hope. I want to get the +ve pregnancy test and shove it up her arse lol :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa yes!! ..... That pissed on her chips didnt it!!  

Wonder what little sam will think to a new playmate *


----------



## Sambles

:haha: yes it did!

I'm not sure how Sam will be. Tbh I think he will probably find the baby quite boring until he/she actually starts to move around a bit. One of my friends has got a 3 month old and Sam is totally not interested in her. He prefers cats and dogs lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa! Youve probably got a good age gap going on tho, At least he will leave the baby alone most of the time.......... I always wonder how my poor baby will ever get to sleep with tyler constantly wanting her to wake up & do things lol, Bet if shes sleeping & i leave the room he will walk over and poke her or something to wake her up haha!!!

Plus - She will have to get used to sleeping through noise as 3yr olds dont do quiet!!*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha I always think it must be harder for the 2nd one being prodded and poked all the time by their older sibling. 

Will they have to share a room? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yeh they will eventually , baby will be in with us for the first few months then we have nowhere else for her to go so she will either have to stay with us or share with Ty 

Wish i had a bigger house but i suppose you can only use what youve got x

I said to OH ..... lets give her our room & buy a sofa bed & we can set it up each night & sleep there  ........... You can imagine the reply i got hahah!! Aparntly this wasnt a good idea hehe!!*


----------



## Stef

I just cant imagine going for a scan to be told actually, you are pregnant. I'd have fallen off the bed in complete shock!! 

I wish we had a bigger house too kerri, it constantly looks like there has been an explosion of toys, and they go from almost room to room. :dohh: if we had a spare room or a conservatory or something then I would definitely make a play room. I cant stand looking at toys in my living room but Ive a whole lot of years ahead of me until I will have a toy free living room. 

A few times I have thought should I make the girls share a room and the room that is going to be LO's should I make into a play room, trouble is the rooms that small any way there isnt much space for playing. 

I think Olivia will be interested in the baby for a week max and then it will ware off until she starts to be mobile etc then i think she will be smothered by Olivia. Haha. 

sigh... ive had a good cry and feeling much better now. Need to go out somewhere today cant stand to be in these 4 walls again. :( 

xx


----------



## Sambles

Hope you feel better after getting out Stef :hugs:

I know what you mean about wanting a bigger house. Our downstairs is quite big so I'm happy with that but it's just upstairs that's small. We have 3 bedrooms but the 3rd room is off of the 2nd room iykwim? And it's sooo small it should really be called a cupboard so I think Sam will have to share with the baby after he/she stops sleeping in our room.

We just can't afford to move at the moment. We bought our house when the prices were quite low so we were really lucky with it. I would like to move in about 5 years so we'd better start saving x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well o pain gone woopp just had Sunday roast it was yum yum chocolate block after well just chill in x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

my bestie friend has come round to cook a lush sunday dinner for us,and just told me to go relax in the bath and get ready to go out....feeling very spoilt!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Vicky - love your ticker :) 8 wks already :)


Stef - I hope these cramps are a good sign but not holding my breath, I still have them today so who knows :wacko: defo no other symptoms! Which id have thought i would have :(

Caz - goodluck for this month :)

Kerri - I can imagine the reply you got teehee men dont think of the bigger picture LOL


----------



## sjbno1

Vicky - forgot to say goodluck with telling everyone and i think I'm about 9/10 dpo I was gonna test but bottled out seeing another bfn :(


----------



## caz & bob

good luck sarah hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck sarah xx
Well ive just got back from a walk & we got soaked!! lol  now im chilling on the sofa for the night*


----------



## sjbno1

thanks girls,

i just updated my journal, i just had some dinner as i still had cramps and thought i might be hungary as i was starving :wacko: anyway it appears that after eating dinner and yogurt the cramps are still there - also got back ache now :( 

i've been knicker checking all day just incase but so far nothing :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed she stays away x

Anyone watching Britains Biggest Babies ...... Starting now on channel ITV2 118 x*


----------



## sjbno1

sam is watching crappy country file - will record it :D

i hope so Kerri - i'm fed up of being with no bump when everyone else is :cry:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*It will happen soon xx 

arghhhhhhh 17lb baby .... sarah this will make your eyes water when you watch it x*


----------



## sjbno1

i'm hoping so kerri :hugs: i guess i can swoon over your babies until then lol and then haress vicky for baby cuddles :haha:

ouch :cry: that is not a good weight - i've set it to record lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stefs got 1st place on the baby producing list  
Its exciting thinking that when we all started joining this thread we were all mummies of 1 & now in just a few days the 1st of the birth stories will be coming out x

Sarah i cant wait for you to get our bfp ..... lets hope you will of got it this time *


----------



## sjbno1

I cant wait to see the first baby of "team take 2" :haha: theres gonna be some stunners created me thinks :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Eeeeeeeeeeek excited!!  cant wait to hear all the stories and finding out if cherie & natalie are on team  or  I agree ... beautiful babies created here!!  hhaha x*


----------



## caleblake

Hey ladies just stopping past to see how you all are. Kerri I'm going to watch that on +1 hour xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyyy natalie  Yehh do its good!! 

Im ok hun how are you?? x*


----------



## caleblake

I'm good (touch wood) this week kerri. My wee sister is going to get induced tomorrow and another of my friends had a baby this morning so its all go for newborns this week. Back to the hospital on wednesday for me but been feeling well apart from the heartburn. How's you and bump? Xxx


----------



## sjbno1

hay nat :wave: glad your feeling ok apart from heartburn!

oh i wonder what team vicky is on aswell!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo exciting!  Good luck to your sister hope everything goes well for her, Is it her 1st baby??

Yep good here too ..... i agree about the heartburn *


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - I know how hard it is when everyone around you are getting :bfp:s and you're not because even though you're happy for everyone else you can't help but feel a bit jealous and think 'why not me?'

Nat - good to see you back. Does your sister know if she's having a girl or boy?

Kerri - I'm recording 'Britain's Biggest Babies' and will probably watch it tomorrow


I've just got back from the bbq, it was lovely and OH's 3 step -sisters and hubbies were there as well so we had quite an audience to share our news with. They were all very happy although OH's dad and step - mum have said none of us can have any more babies because they now have 10 grandchildren and they can't afford anymore lol 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: nat glad you feel better hun goodluck to your sis x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky haha glad they took the news well & you had a nice time ..... 10 grand children haha!! *


----------



## Sambles

I've eaten waaayyyyy too much though and feel like a right fatty :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ahhh well you deserve too though  xx*


----------



## caleblake

She's having a wee girl vicki. Sounds like you had a lovely evening. my intenets still broke so on my phone but its so slow. Xxx


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> hay nat :wave: glad your feeling ok apart from heartburn!
> 
> oh i wonder what team vicky is on aswell!!

Well I already think I know what I'm having and I knew almost staight away with Sam even though everyone else thought I was having a girl so we shall see if I'm right this time :winkwink:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Are you sharing  hehe x*


----------



## sjbno1

vicky that is so true, i am really happy for everyone but everyone around me is pregnant :( and its really hard just waiting :( this month is quite hard i guess because i think i covered all bases :wacko: but my FF still hasnt detected ovu due to irregular temp takings and sleepless nights :( but its taken nothing else into consideration which is frustrating.

so are you gonna share what sex you think they baby will be?

nat - goodluck to your sister :) 

i'm still thinking that at 12weeks i'm having that private scan which tells the sex :haha: i have no patience at all lol


----------



## Sambles

Well I reckon it's a boy. I've got exactly the same symptoms as last time and I keep seeing myself with 2 boys :thumbup: Only 32 weeks and we will find out if I'm right :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

oh poop are you staying team yellow lol 

did you have symptoms before you found out?


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - I used to feel guilty for feeling jealous but I just couldn't help it. Everytime someone announced they were preggers I was happy for them but sad for me iykwim. I think it's natural to feel that way when you want something so much :hugs: xx


----------



## sjbno1

thanks hun, i told you i need the chair now :haha:


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> oh poop are you staying team yellow lol
> 
> did you have symptoms before you found out?

Yep I really want to stay team yellow this time

The week before I found out I was sooo tired and hungry all the time but I was really busy so put it down to that but apart from that I had no symptoms at all


----------



## Sambles

Hmm I need to try and sneak you in or the chair out .....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Get sarah on that chair!!!! haha 
sarah next time your in vickys work , pretend to faint and she will offer you "THE CHAIR" to sit down on while you come round *


----------



## sjbno1

well i'm at work FT for three weeks so i need to try and come in around the right time lol i'll pretend to faint then you can sit me in it :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: kerri we wrote at the same time about fainting :rofl: great minds :D


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha that sounds like a plan. Are you any good at acting?!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO! sarah .... youve gotta do it now! If weve both thought of that then it deffo got to be done! haha*


----------



## caleblake

Argh this phone is soooooo slow, grr! Vicki I love not knowing what I'm having, I'm also pretyy convinced its a boy too. I knew right away with caleb it was a boy and I've swayed a bit from pink to blue this time as its been a bit different but I trust my gut instinct :0) sarah it must be tough for you especially as babies are going to start being born soon but we are all going to be sooooooo over the moon for you when it happens and I'm sure its got to be soon. Kerri just watching that programme just now wow that 17lbs baby is huge I'm scared now lol xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nat its awful - Wait and see the food the mothers are feeding their children!!! Then they wonder why theyre so big *


----------



## sjbno1

kerri and vicky :rofl: could you imagine - i'm not sure my acting is that up to scratch :haha: maybe we could do a advert for the fertility chair seating :haha:

nat - thanks hun :hugs: and i'm sure yours wont be 17lbs :wacko: that would make your eyes water :haha:


----------



## Stef

Evening all you chatter boxes... do any of you actually have keys left on your laptops. :haha:

Gosh i am tired this evening, ive been out on the north Yorkshire Moors all day and despite all my frequent trips out I still dont think LO is engaged. :dohh:

Sarah, im sure it will happen soon enough for you hun, but i know exactly what you're saying it is hard, when i was TTC with that stupid bloody cycle people I know IRL were annoucing BFPs all over the shop and I really couldnt help but feel jealous, and as nasty as this sounds I couldnt be happy for one of them either and it ticked me off. The fainting and a sit in the fertility chair though sound like a great idea. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef - Check my journal ..... then you will see how i really type *


----------



## sjbno1

stef - i heard 2nd babies done always engage until labour kicks off :hugs: i think the fertility chair is the key :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i am 1 dpo today woopp ff hasn't put it in yet probuly will tomoz well chill in with the oh why my son has gone town shopping with my mum woopp x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

wow you chatterboxes!!

Fertility chair is the way forward me thinks!


----------



## MrsLQ

just watched part 1 of Britain's big babies.....WTF!!! OMG.... It's weird because Oliver was early and was only 6lb5 I am thinking if I have a 8/9lb baby gonna seem big....ummmmm maybe NOT!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno cherie! ....... Lets just hope all TEAM TAKE 2 Members have nice sized babies and none of us get ripped in half by these big 17lbers!! haha *


----------



## Stef

I'll be sending it back if I do!!!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Haha Stef, if I get predicted a 17lb baby I'm keeping my legs shut :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I would cry!!*


----------



## sjbno1

Lol I'd do more than cry haha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha thats true! lol can u imagine the weight she must of been carrying around , with the 17lbs of baby, plus placenta plus water ........ jesus!*


----------



## Stef

did it show u a pic of her pregnant.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

no it didnt, just the baby

this is the baby here


----------



## sjbno1

will look at that later - i need to watch it still.

girls i'm getting really nervous - the riots in london are getting closer and closer to us :( my friend Julie, is stuck in her house in croydon where theres more fires being sent :( and i'm getting really scared that its gonna come near us :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*It sounds awful sarah it really does, hope you all stay safe , must be scary!*


----------



## sjbno1

its really scary kerri :( i'm getting a bit scared now :( i'm dreading them saying its not far from us etc :( currently its not close to us but there are threats that its going to be :(


----------



## caz & bob

cant believe the size of that bby my oh was 11lb born glad my son was on 6 14lb haha sarah hope the riots stay away hun keep safe x x x


----------



## sjbno1

thanks caz,

my oh is staying up to watch the news tonight as we want to makesure our vehicles are ok etc and may need to move them


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*How scary, where abouts in london are you sarah?*


----------



## sjbno1

we're in the outskirts of kent which is about 45mins from the riot by car - there are unconfirmed reports of looting in our local town (15mins away) but nothing confirmed on the news


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed they stay away you must be so frightened to go to sleep .... will be thinking of you xx*


----------



## sjbno1

thanks hun, we've just moved the car and van to outside our house so its closer by we can hear the alarms etc 

i'm quite scared to go to sleep now :( think i might head to bed soon as sam is staying up i think to keep a eye out x


----------



## MrsLQ

its crazy scary we live 10 mins from Birmingham city centre...apparantly it is trashed, thankfully had yesterday and today off work!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well ff hasn't put my cross hairs yet think it might do tom-oz well got really really bad sore boobs i feel like crying with them to all the girls who has rioting near them keep safe girls x x x


----------



## Sambles

Well girls our town has been put on high alert for riots tonight. We are only about 15 mins from where some of the trouble was last night so they reckon they are gonna move this way tonight. Bluewater (the shopping centre where I work) has got riot police there already. It's just so scary :nope: What do these people hope to achieve?

Sarah - I saw Nugents got looted. I hope there's no trouble near you tonight

Caz - come on hun, this has got be your month :thumbup:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

i am praying it is hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Well im off out for a meal tonight with my sister & 2 friends , should be nice to catch up, one of my friends has just found out shes pregnant shes in shock as it was totally unexpected as shes not even been with her new partner long!

Vicky, Sarah & Cherie hope the riots dont come to close, why theyre doing it is beyond me ....... they are mainly bloody kids!! Little thug b*****ds!! xx

Hope everyone is ok & caz its deffo your turn for a bfp x*


----------



## Sambles

Enjoy your meal out Kerri :flower: Hope you have something yummy to eat xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*The place im going to a mean lasagne so im fancying that i think xx speak later lovelies x*


----------



## Stef

Enjoy your dinner I've just had my hospital slops lol 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Bless you  Hope you get home soon, & are feeling better, text me ...... i may not have signal for a bit though as the pub im going to is down the valley so its no signal there but i will get your text when i get home xx*


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy your meal hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

Stef said:


> Enjoy your dinner I've just had my hospital slops lol
> 
> Xx

aw hope your ok hun x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sjbno1

Vicky - yep they looted game and carphone warehouse :( thankfully they didn't come up this way! Hope your all ok :hugs:

Kerri - enjoy your meal out :)

Stef - hope your ok :hugs:

Caz - gdlk for this month xxx


----------



## Stef

I'm actually feeling much better than i did but I'm hooked up to a drip that has another 1hr and 21 mins to run and last time I went for a pee was 11am and I couldn't really do with going for a pre :blush: tmi sorry. 

I'm going to miss holby city tonight. :cry: and.... There are some
Right scroats on my ward. Ugh! 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef - sorry I didn't realise you were in hosp. Hope you're ok :hugs: xx


----------



## sun

Lots of hugs Stef! :hugs:

Sambles - Did you start a PG journal??? :D


----------



## Sambles

sun said:


> Lots of hugs Stef! :hugs:
> 
> Sambles - Did you start a PG journal??? :D

Ha ha I was hoping no-one would mention it! I haven't yet but might start one now!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yes do!  I want to stalk your journey!! *


----------



## Sambles

I've done it!! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Edit: Found you!  You have a new stalker xx*


----------



## Sambles

Thanks hun. Did you enjoy your lasagne last night? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Mmmm yes it was delicious!  

Im in a pit of depression as i want a 4D scan and am skint *


----------



## Sambles

Oh no I hate being skint when there's something I really want. I don't think we'll be able to afford a 4d one with this little one x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Its so unfair i hate it so bad! So im being a spoilt brat  lol
I want to see her chubby little face 1 last time in my tummy before her big day & chances are this is gona be my last pregnancy so i want to make the most of it xx *


----------



## Sambles

It's a shame xmas is so far away because you could have asked people to just give you money towards it xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno!!  its poop really, And no luck on the lottery recently so unless i sell items in my house im pretty much gonna have to face that am not getting one   *


----------



## Sambles

Well maybe you will the lottery this week then you can have as many 4d scans as you want :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa well lets hope so! *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh took the car for its mot well didnt pass there's 3 jobs what need doing gutted so we will have to walk for now till we can get it fixed the weather her is shit :rain: :rain: :rain: my boobs are still sore cant touch them x x x


----------



## bbblues

Hello ladies just was checking in to see if everyone is ok?? i cant imagine what i must be like there. hope all your friends and family are safe.

Well i am starting with the miscarriage. they finally found out where everything was. it was an empty sac in my uterus. They gave me a pill to start the cramping and an antibotic so there will be no infection. hopefully last night was the worst of it, i felt like i was being gutted. So i get to take a slight break which im happy about. next thursday i leave for texas to see my brother and his family. i hope i will be done with everything. its been 110 degrees down there and i expect i will be living in his pool for the week hopefully


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad the found it hun it the right place so sorry for your loss hun have a great break hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*bbblues - Sorry to hear that *


----------



## Sambles

bbblues - sorry for everything you are going through :hugs: I hope you have a lovely and relaxing time in Texas, you definitely deserve it

Caz - oh no it's awful when they don't pass isn't it? I hope you manage to get the repairs done soon

xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi: girls well afm felt very sick last night when we went bed and feel the same today and i cant touch my nipples hope its all good sign x x x


----------



## Stef

Hello. 

bbblues, im so sorry. :hugs: Hope you have a lovely time though, i'd love to be spending my days by a pool right now. Im so ready for a holiday its unbelievable. 

Caz, hope that these are all signs leaning towards a BFP. Good luck!!

Well... Im shattered today. (no change there) Olivias been in nursery so its been quiet but im desperate searching the shops for loose fitting long tops etc i can wear with leggings after my c-section cos last time wearing trousers that even went near my incision was just pure hell. Spent all morning in the town getting wet and with no such luck. 

Can I also say how marvellous my new hoover is. I have a new obsession. I always thought my carpets were clean but since having this ive realised how rubbish my dyson was. Yes im sad I know. But little things and all that. :rofl:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*https://www.pic4ever.com/images/4u2ap3b.gif yay for the new hoover!

Hope you manage to find some comfy clothing before little lady makes her arrival next week!!

Next week ..... eeeek!*


----------



## Stef

I know. 

I got her 2 pairs of gorgeous new shoes today. Lmao. I have a shoe obsession I think. I was the same with Liv, lots of different ones for different outfits. lol.

I also got Olivia a lovely new dress :) 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* awww yay cute you will hafto show me! I still need to do more shopping , Still need things for my hospital bag and there are still things on my list i need to cross off & i still need some more clothes (of course) 

Im shattered again - it must be around 4pm! .... Unreal its like a timer .... come 4pm i am knackered, my eyes are stinging & im falling asleep! *


----------



## Stef

I still need things for my hospital bag too :blush:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Erm ......... get a move on lady! This time next week she will be here!!!! 
You sorted the nursery yet........ and got everything else??
I have just about everything i need, like big item wise ... i think *


----------



## Stef

I hope its a she, ive been having those worries all day again. :dohh:

almost sorted though after a month and a half of ordering my wardrobe they called to say they dont have this one any more and have cancelled my order. Very mad!! Grrrr

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh no! You got any others you like?? 
yeh i worry about her not being a she too *


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls,

bbblues i'm so sorry :hugs: hope you have a good time in Texas 

stef - did you find some leggings? i ended up in trackie bottoms after i had izzie :D

kerri - poop about the 4d scan but not long to go anyway :D 

vicky :wave: i've visited and subscribed to your new home :D

caz - ohhhh goodluck for this month :D


----------



## Stef

No Sarah, I have leggings its mainly tops I need. I got 1 top and ordered like a long maternity top in debs sale, no one will know its maternity and hopefully it will disguise my big fat jelly belly. I also lived in tracksuit bottoms and horrendous clothes I wouldn't be seen dead in last time if I was just in the house but im going to be going back to college soon after so kinda need to look presentable. 

Olivia is like the devil at bed time recently and this reward chart and taking toys off her is doing nothing. =/ dunno what other options to explore. Im exhausted. Im fed up of it being 9pm onwards before I get time to myself on a night and then im usually going to bed at 10pm, i just cant ever relax. :( 

Really hoped to get this nipped in the bud before LO arrives and its not looking likely :nope:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* oh noo i thought the reward chart would work, it works brilliantly for Tyler 
Hmmm wonder why she does it xx

*


----------



## Stef

No idea but im seriously at my wits end.

Im also fed up of her climbing over her gate! :dohh:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

we have a dog gate - no toddler would get over that :haha:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8706083/Trail/searchtext>DOG+GATE.htm

could Olivia be sensing that your stressed and tired hun? i know when I am izzie really plays up and pushes my buttons :(


----------



## Stef

Uhmm Not sure Sarah but I wouldn't say so. Shes been like it since she hit 3 years old. I think she is at the age where she is just constantly pushing boundaries to see what she can get away with. 

Will show Chris that, I think perhaps we could do with one rather than just a standard toddler gate. Thanks 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

its really nice and high :) my mum and dad have one now too


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped to day walked in to town to get ds uniform then walked back just got in now hate not have in a car i have got thrush again in 2ww had it last month in 2ww to sick of it now x x x


----------



## Sambles

Caz - thrush is nasty, I always seem to get it if I'm run down. I hope it clears up soon :hugs:

I've had a very chilled day. Sam has been playing in the garden for most of the day so I've just been pottering about 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Touch wood I've never had thrush & hope to never get it either sounds awful 
Hope it clears up soon caz x*


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls, 

just popping in - af arrived today so thats me out - must admit i'm gonna take a break now - you'll notice the FF ticker has gone and i just need a break.

i'll have my journal still but wont be in here much. i'll still go to your journals but wont be on here as much but i'll makesure i pop on enough to know when someone goes pop :D 

thanks for all your support these last few months, its been really fab! and i will be about bnb just not in ttc (i know this isnt really ttc as such now :D but you know what i mean) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sarah sorry the witch got you big big :hugs: x x x


----------



## Stef

sjbno1 said:


> hi girls,
> 
> just popping in - af arrived today so thats me out - must admit i'm gonna take a break now - you'll notice the FF ticker has gone and i just need a break.
> 
> i'll have my journal still but wont be in here much. i'll still go to your journals but wont be on here as much but i'll makesure i pop on enough to know when someone goes pop :D
> 
> thanks for all your support these last few months, its been really fab! and i will be about bnb just not in ttc (i know this isnt really ttc as such now :D but you know what i mean) xxx

Sorry she caught up with you hun. :hugs:

We will still be here for you Sarah when you come back again. We'll miss you. 

TTC can be so upsetting and sometimes a break is exactly what you need. 

XX


----------



## sjbno1

thanks girls, i will still come on bnb but it wont be as often - i'm working ft at the mo too so the computer break and snuggles on the sofa will be good :) 

i actually already feel more relaxed about things - deleted my ticker and removed my FF app so i cant get side tracked with that - will keep tracking when periods come and go but thats about it :) 

i am ringing my dr on monday though to request some bloodwork to be done to check i am ovu' so that will also take my mind off things once we go back to ttc :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah please stay in touch with us all, we will miss you xx

Sorry the  got you hun, & I agree a break is probably for the best, but like stef says we will all still be here when you are ready to come back

XXXX xxxxx XXXXX*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls walked 2 and a half mile to asda with nieces bby so i could put the shopping on the pram half way back the wheel fell of the pram haha luckey oh fixed it and it got us home with the shopping well ff has still not put my cross hairs in i no i o any way so fx for my bfp this month x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well sunday roast on the go oh upstairs on the xbox live son at his nan and grandads wooppp chill for me till i have to get up and do dinner i will be testing 23rd if no :af: x x x


----------



## sjbno1

:wave: hi girls, just checking whilst catching up with journals :) hope your all ok :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi sarah  hope all is well

caz - Hope the roast was nice *


----------



## Stef

Hi. :wave:

:) 
xx


----------



## sjbno1

i'm good thanks :) feeling all relaxed now :) its amazing what a difference not temping etc makes :) 

hows everyones weekend been? i'm watching all my programmes that i've missed this week as i've been working full time - boo


----------



## caleblake

Hey sarah, sorry about af :sad1: hope the relaxed aproach works for you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well waiting in for the mechanic for the car he should of been her for 11 so he best hurry up hate staying in well nothing new her still sore boobs x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed caz x*


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Helooooooo anyone here **echo** 

This thread is sooo empty 

Well tomorrow we should have our 1st "new member" of the TT2 Thread as good old stef is due her section!! 

Exciting!

Hope everyone else is ok .... come back to the thread everybody .... lets not abandon it!!*


----------



## caleblake

Hey kerri I'm always lurking on this thread, just takes me ages too post. Want to second good luck for tomorrow stef, can't wait to see your ba! Hope all ttc2 mums are well xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I cant believe the 1st baby will be born, Seems like just yesterday we all joined this ..... So much has changed*


----------



## caleblake

I know its crazy, its gone so fast. Its quite unbelievable that a baby is about to be born lol, never imagines it would come to this (sounds ridiculous even though I joined knowing everyone was ttc) xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Crazy stuff!! Tbh though this has been a lucky thread really for bfps!!
I love this thread & all you girls too thats why i dont want it slowly draining away to nothing 

Awww sappy over here haha https://www.pic4ever.com/images/wubpink.gif*


----------



## caleblake

Awh I love this thread too, its the only one I'm on (apart from the october babies) there has never been any bitchin or smart ass' coments like you get elsewhere. Awh love for all the ladies ttc2 xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Exactly nat 

Hope you get out of hosp soon xx*


----------



## caleblake

Thanks its doing my head in. I swear if you ever hear me talk about ttc#3 ban me from the site lol xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* deal xx hehe .... not long now and it will all be over and your little one will be here x*


----------



## caleblake

I know only 3 weeks on friday :0) xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*V exciting!! Your next then after stef  Eeek!! cant wait to find out if your  or *


----------



## caleblake

I know me either, I still think blue (especially as you and stef are both pink) and my sister also had a girl. I'm getting so excited now to meet him or her. Hope it doesn't drag too much now xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I think  for you too  

I still worry that i will give birth to a boy ... Im really hoping she is a girl!*


----------



## Sambles

Nat - sorry to hear you're in hosp again. I hope you're not in too long :hugs:

Kerri - look at you going all sappy lol but I agree this thread is great :thumbup:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa ikno .... shhh lets blame the hormones  
How are you feeling?*


----------



## Sambles

I'm actually really pissed off. I've been having cravings for salt n vinegar crisps and been eating about 3 packs a day :blush: Anyway last night I checked the cupboard and there were 2 packs left then this morning I went to get a pack and they were both gone. So OH had taken both packs to work. I text him to ask him what he was playing at and he replied 'well there's smokey bacon, chicken and cheese and onion ones there, I'm sure you'll like one of those flavours' :saywhat: I was soooo pissed off because you don't take food away from a pregnant woman especially if it's something that she's craving :growlmad:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*^ LMAO!!!! How odd u mention this ..... i have craved s&v crisps since i was old enough to eat them i think haha (nothing pregnancy related) HAHA i love them!! I knew we had 1pack left and i was gonna eat them this morning.... open cupboard = GONE! into the work lunchbox for OH! 

haha bless u, Beat him with a pack of roast chicken when he gets home *


----------



## Sambles

I think he's going to get the silent treatment for a while :winkwink:

I phoned my mum earlier and told her and half hour later she turned up with 2 packs of crisps :cloud9:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awwwwwww bless her *


----------



## caleblake

Haha I've just had david bring me up a multipack of s&v squares. Glad your feeling well vicky. Kerri I'm sure your bump will be pink and not blue. They very rarely get it wrong I think. Just had. My consultant come to see me (I absoultely love him, he has the best bedside manor not to mention a fabulous irish accent) anyway he explained everything and answered all my questions. He has also booked me in next wed and says they may change my section date to 35 weeks now depending on how things are. Xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello ladies,

nice to see the Love on here!! I am shattered today, I can't be bothered to cook although my mum is here and I am making a roast!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yum for a roast cherie
Oo natalie baby could be here sooner than we thought!! *


----------



## caz & bob

hi: girls well not stopped all day car has gone now well were have in a chinese for tea yum yum x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

I haven't made a roast....ooooops!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol!! ...... Caz im jealous of the chinese .... looking forward to friday as i will hopefully get one then! *


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls,

Stef - best of luck for tomorrow - how exciting :D i cannot wait to see your bump as a baby :D :D

i lurk on here too, even though we're doing the relaxed approach this month, i still feel at home here :) and as not many of us are actually ttc anymore, its not to bad :) 

i will say a quick something on the ttc front - i have my appointment to go to the hospital for blood tests on CD21 to check ovulation etc :) guess thats why i can relax :haha: well until afterwards lol 

Nat - wow cant believe your section might be sooner :hugs: hope your ok xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah good luck at the hospital for the tests & Yeh its not too bad as its more of a chatter thread now than a ttc which is nice x*


----------



## Sambles

Sarah - hope the blood tests go well. How is it being back at work FT?x


----------



## sjbno1

yeah its defo better now we just chat about random stuff :D

vicky - FT work sucks! its rubbish! cant wait to be PT again :D

whats everyone been up to?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Not much really tbh sarah, Tyler has his injections tomorrow which i am so dreading  Im hoping they wont hurt him too much and he will be ok with them, Its bad enough when they are babies but he will know about it this time 

Whats everyones plans for this weekend?*


----------



## sjbno1

awww hope they go ok! i'm sure they will and if you take a little treat for being brave i'm sure that will work a treat :) 

this weekend i'm not sure what i'm doing - ideally sleeping :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yeh ive told him if hes a brave boy he will get a special sticker & we will get him something or do something nice ... He seemed ok after that x

Im not sure what were doing this weekend either tbh.......... not alot id say!*


----------



## sjbno1

sure he'll be brave and his mummy will be the wreck - i hate injections with izzie - i used to get my aunt to come with me :haha: my mum was at work in reception and i'd get my aunt to hold izzie whilst she had them :haha:


----------



## caleblake

Awh hope tylers jags go ok. I've never taken caleb for any of his, my mum or hubby have as I can't :0( sarah thanks, good luck at the hospital glad the appointment was made so quick xxx


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: Nat glad i'm not the only one :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope his jab goes ok hun my son was a night mare on the last ones we had to pin him down and my oh nearly had a jab in him haha hope it goes plane sailing for you hun x x x


----------



## Stef

Thanks every one, wanted to pop on earlier but had a really busy/stressful day so didnt get chance.

Ive just literally repacked my hosp bag, praying ive not forgotten anything. Have to be up before 6am to take some tablets as im not allowed any fluids after that! 

Will update tomorrow when I can and thanks for the well wishes. 

Muchas Love. Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!*


----------



## MrsLQ

Dum, dum,dummmmmmmm!!! Our 1st baby is coming today!!! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey guys :hi: just popping by :hi:

I hope everyones doing well. Stef, any day now huh! eeek exciting!!!

edit: just seen its today!! wow!!! :dance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm just got back in form getting oh mums prezzie its her birthday tomorrow goodluck stef hun not long now x x x


----------



## MiissMuffet

happy birthday Caz's mum!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hello ladies on our exciting day!!! With our very 1st mini member joining!    

Well took Tyler for the injections & what a star he was .... so brave not even a flinch & he was supre chuffed with his 2 little frog stickers that the health visitor gave him ... he stuck them onto his top like "boobies" haha!! ....... I love my little meat ball xx*


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad all went plain sailing hun not like my son ho he was bad x x x


----------



## Sambles

OMG I've been soooo excited all day about Stef's baby being born today. I've literally not stopped thinking about her.

Kerri - when you speak to Stef can you send her our love please 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky - Yep will do  ...... have u seen her facebook!! *


----------



## sjbno1

seen on facebook :D congratulations stef :) hope your enjoying all these first cuddles xx


----------



## caz & bob

has she had bby girls dont think i have her on fb x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ok ive been talking to stef & ive told her you send your love , shes doing well and baby Isla is so cute! 

Yehh caz she had her little girl at 9.52am this morning via planned c-section weighing 8lbs 8oz 

She told me to post as she cant seem to get onto bnb on her phone but am sure she will update you all herself asap x*


----------



## caz & bob

aw tell her well done and big congratulations aw cant wait see pics love the name aww x x x


----------



## sjbno1

wow cant believe we've all be talking for so long now :D


----------



## sjbno1

wow we've all been talking since November - where has that time gone :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

these month just go to quick dont they x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*its crazy!! to think in just over 3month we will of been talking a year!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

thats very true Kerri = crazy isnt it


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Really is ...... Time flies when your having fun 

God if you think back about some of the random convo's weve had on here *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Stef's bub is so gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Stef

Hi girls, sorry for the delay, I couldn't get on BnB on my phone yesterday due to issues with my network provider, any way here I am. 

I can't believe Isla is actually here. She's so perfect! She has all the mw's and Drs cooing over her. 

Olivia loves her little sister. As for me I'm feeling a little sore this morning but going to have a shower soon in the hope that it makes me feel more human. 

Xxx


----------



## Sambles

Massive congrats hun. She is sooo cute. And at least she was definitely a girl :winkwink: Hope you feel better after your shower xxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Congrats again Stefan!! Shes lovely xx *


----------



## Sambles

sjbno1 said:


> wow we've all been talking since November - where has that time gone :wacko:

That's crazy! It's weird because you girls know more about me and my life than some of my friends! x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well started spotting so think :af: is on its way i have 100mg left of clomid i dont no weather to take the 100mg are split it to 50mg at 3_7 in stead of 2-6 god nos when i o must of been early i will have to get some opks for this month i think 100mg is to much tbh not had a sniff of a bfp these 5 month with 100mg x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Vicky - Ikno! haha i tell you girls more & talk to you all more than i do my other friends haha! 

Caz-  Hope it happens soon for you x*


----------



## MrsLQ

Caz fingers crossed you dont have much longer to wait!


----------



## Sambles

Caz - is there anything else they can give you apart from clomid? I mean what is your next step from here? x


----------



## caz & bob

well i want to do egg sharing with ivf because its cheap then or iui x x x


----------



## Sambles

So will you have to pay for it yourself? x


----------



## caz & bob

yes were Private hun we have a son x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl just got in now from shopping i am going Chinese for tea its only a mile down the road love this walking i have lost 5lb with all my walking haha dont no weather to take me clomid 2-6 or 3-7 what do you girls think x x x


----------



## Stef

I'm going to be joining the walking club, I ain't gone be able to drive for weeks and not through choice. 

Jealous of the Chinese, I'm having hospital slops again. Think I'm gona order a Chinese when i get home. 

I don't know about clomid caz so can't help sorry. 

Hope every one is well xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*What's on the hospital slops menu tonite Stef?? 
I have no idea what I'm having for tea tonite, probably nothing as i can't be arsed! 

Caz- i have no clue about clomid either so i won't be much help x

As for walking... I was just about to go on our evening walk & it's started raining!!!!! *


----------



## Stef

Tonight it's steak and vegetable pie, creamed potatoes, seasonal vegetables and cheese and crackers. Lol. It's dosent get any better does it. 

You get the same tick sheet every day and you tick what you want. But it's all slops you can even opt for a pureed meal. Bork!! 


Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Pureed mmmmmm!!! Delicious!

I'm hoping i won't have to suffer the lovely treat that is hospital food when i have my baby, but..... I do know there is at least 2 costa coffee's in the hospital & 1 is right next to maternity!!! Hell yeh!! Steven will be sent on latte trips!!*


----------



## caz & bob

nothing wersh than hospital food i hate it i just normally get sandwiches x x x


----------



## Stef

Costa in the hospital!! Wish i was so lucky. 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Caz - I dont know anything about clomid I'm afraid :( maybe your dr can help?

Stef - hospital food is awful, although irony has it that after I had izzie it was the only food I kept down :rofl:


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies feel like its been forever. sorry. still so much stuff gong on. turns out after the miscarriage i still had an ectopic pregnancy. my hormone levels were still going up and i had to take a shot of methotrexate. i will know on tuesday if it definatly worked. if not then i get a second shot. I physical feel like i ave birth and everything hurts to the point of going to the bathroom is awful. my husband has been amazing and so helpful with Lilly and cleaning and cooking. because of everything i could not travel to texas and visit my brother :-( which has probably bummed me out more than anything else. 

well i hope everyone else is well. im probably on facebook more than anything else right now. feel free to find me if you want. pretty sure there are not too many kerrin's in NY lol


----------



## caleblake

Woo hoo congratulations stef (sorry I'm a few days late lol) isla is just perfect hunny. Hope your recovery is going well. Bblues sorry to hear about the etopic etc hope your ok (((hugs))). Everyone watch xfactor last night? Also did anyone watch the batchelor on friday? 19 days till I meet my baby :0) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dinner on the go well what a night we had my son came in from playing out had a bath then he ran down stairs to us and said his leg was swelled up and it was hard and hot but he got bit a couple of days ago so took him the out of hour surgery at 11pm hes got a infection in it well afm af is going woopp aw bbblue sorry its a ectopic hun i had to have surgery when i had mine i will add you on fb now hun i am carrie ann walsh my picture is my son x x x


----------



## Sambles

I have to tell you girls about my dream last night. I dreamt that Stef thought that I was a faker and got me kicked off bnb :haha: And she said all my pics on fb were fake as well!! How random was that lol :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm af is going woopp think i will have some sex later i have ordered some opk and preseed for this month well i am just going to do the washing and ironing then chill haha what a funny dream hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*omg ive not been subscribed to this for the past few days ..... wonder what happend there!
But dont panic my lovelies ...... you dont get rid of me that easily haha im back!

bbblues- sorry about your awful time   to you x

caz- Fingers crossed for this cycle

Vicky - LMAO at the dream!!! hahaa u faker!! 

Everyone else ........ Helloooo *


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies :wave: 

Today is day 5 post op and I am being brave and going to catch the bus to town and get out of the house, I'm more nervous about the bus ride than the walking as there's a fair few speed humps round here so I'll be holding onto my belly for dear life. 

Have the midwife coming out this afternoon for the heel prick so as I need to be back I'm not in fear of being out too long and over doing it. 

Little Liv is in love with her sister which is nice and I don't think (touch wood) that she is feeling left out at all. 

Kerri - damn it, I thought we were rid of you for good. 

Vicky - :haha: what a random dream!! 

Bbblues - sorry you really are having a tough time of it, I hope the future holds better things to come soon and sorry you never went on vacation. 

Nat - I can't believe how close it is until you will have you baby. Exciting!! 

Every one else.... Hiiiiiiii :) xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hi girls just a quick message to say im leaving this thread & possible bnb alltogether





I just cant take anymore of Stef's Bullying!!! *


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* ......... 


Only joking!!! Im gonna stay to p!ss her off even more muahahahhahaha!! 


Hope everyone is well & Stef , have a nice day but please be careful what your doing ... you know how i worry x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been and got last bits for my son for school afm af has packed her bags yayyyy let the sex marathon begin xx xx


----------



## Stef

Kerri you arse!!!!! I was reading on my iPhone and only saw the first sentence and I was thinking OMG nooo why!!!

Bah!!! You're naughty!!!! :sulk: 

Enjoyed my little trip to town. I also bought rib eye steak from M&S for tea. Yummy!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahahahaha well see!! 

Did you take Isla & Olivia or did they stay with chris*


----------



## Stef

Olivia is in nursery today and Isla and Chris came with me. 

Forgot to mention - we live in a culdesac, and there is this batty lady, no idea how old she is I reckon she's younger than she looks but she's hideous, any way I went to put out one of the bins this morning (was only a light one) and she practically ran out of the front door and calls over to me and says..... Ohhhh it won't be long for you, you're getting big now. Any day! 

I was like wtf you silly old bat! However I decided to humour her and just said oh I know you're right! 

:rofl: what an idiot!!!! 

Is it Stevens birthday today Kerri? X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*^ LMAO!!!!  cheeky old bag hahahaha you should of knocked her out with your bin lid!! haha

Yes its stevens birthday , me and Ty have made some chocolate muffin style cucpcakes for him as a little suprise *


----------



## Stef

I thought it was the same day as my due date.

and yummy, they sound delicious, lucky daddy!! Do you have any other plans??

Im going back to Bridlington tomorrow for a few days, mums coming to pick me up and drop me back off but then shes going to have Olivia next week. I was apprehensive about this at first and thought it was a bad idea incase she felt left out but I really dont think she does and to be honest, I could do with the time to recover with out running after Liv, as I cant do much she would mostly be bored and there is plenty of stuff down there for her to do. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awww that will be nice for both of you  am sure liv wont feel out and it means she gets to have some fun with her gran, nan whatever she calls her xx

Yay i forgot ....... Happy Due Date!! haha xx
No no other plans sadly ......... too skint  would of liked to have gone out for dinner but we will maybe do something next month when the rent has gone out .*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my opks and preseed come today wooppp just sat her waiting for my son finish in the bathroom so i can get ready hes so slow cleaned all the house think i will take dogs out for a run why the sun is out x x x


----------



## caleblake

hello ladies, I finally have my internet connection back so I promise to be on more than I have been.I had my consultants again today and my sections been moved forward to 8th sept now so 2 weeks tomorrow. Im back again next wednesday but hoping it doesnt change now xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

8th of sept and then another baby, yay!!! glad you have your connection. I am on my phone till Friday night as am in hospital, updated my journal. hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yay natalie cant believe you will be meeting your baby so soon!! 

Cherie ive just had a read ........ Get well soon hun x*


----------



## caleblake

yeah I had a read too, thinking of you and hope all goes well xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Hi girls :wave:

Just checking in - hope your all ok, i've been manic busy with work, i'm currently working full time which is a pain in the ass! i was suppose to only do 1 more FT week but i've been asked to work another FT week the week after - hay ho all money I guess - Sam is still waiting to hear about his job but its not to bad as hes got a trade and people seem to be giving him business in the mean time, hopefully enough to pay the bills :) 

hope your all ok, gonna pop around to everyones houses :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been getting o pain already hope i am o early woopp x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Afternoon lovelies  

Well im not upto much today just playing on the Wii with Tyler. Started drinking RLT today 1 cup a day from 32 weeks and up it to 2 cups around 34-36 weeks then anything after 37 weeks can be as many cups as you like........ Hopefully its meant to speed up labour (2nd stage)

 sarah!! 

Caz- Fingers crossed then .... get DTD x

Hope everyone else is well x*


----------



## MrsLQ

I am ok. frustrated as doctors are now saying they may not perform the procedure... grrrr. have had another scan and they will make a decision tonight. I just want to know what is happening!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope you get sorted soon hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*How annoying cherie , Keep us updated with whats happening, Hope you get sorted xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

sorry guys forgot to upears, procedure going ahead and have to stay in all weekend. yay-not. I have to take antibiotics and see the district nurse till 3 weeks after baby s here and then have tests done. was really upsetting as my mum was crying saying why did it happen to me and I am a good person, hopefully there will be no induction and I can enjoy the last 10 weeks of my pregnancy!!!


----------



## Stef

Hello. 

Its just an extremely quick one from me and thought I'd ask here as we have all had children.

I have had horrendous back ache since having Isla. It's in the middle of my back and the pain only radiates down my spine.... 

Do you think it's anything to donwith the area still being tender from the spinal block or is it because there was extra weight/pressure on my spine when pregnant and now it's going back to normal that it just hurts or do you think it's totally unrelated? The pain down my spine is worse than my incision pain. :( 

Cherie, boo for having to stay in but like you say hopefully you can enjoy the last 10 weeks and not face early induction. :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

Not been on here for a few days because I've been working loads. I'm working full time next week then after that I'm going back to just doing thursdays and Saturdays which I can't wait for.

I'm really happy though because I lost my phone at the wedding on Saturday so I asked the venue to phone me if they found it and they phoned this morning and said they found it outside underneath a bench. I can't belive it's been almost a week and it's still there. I just hope it still works after being outside. I'm going to pick it up later so will see.

Cherie - not sure what's going on but will go and read your journal

Kerri - I drank RLT with Sam and will definitely be doing it again :thumbup:

Stef - sorry I'm not sure but I know they say you can get back pain after having a spinal. Could you phone the midwife for some advice?

Caz - hope you manage to get lots of :sex: and catch that eggy

Sarah - hope you're ok. I bet you can't wait to go back to PT so you can spend more time with Izzy

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my opk is getting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blurry cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0247.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill chill today gutted the house dinner on opks getting darker woopp couple more days x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yay for OPKs getting darker!!!  Fingers crossed caz!

Well my sister came round today with a big box filled with baby items that shes been building up since my scan , Bless her its so sweet i love it.
Theres some pics in my journal if anyone wants to nosey.*


----------



## Stef

:wave: Hey ladies, hope you are all well??

Ive had a hectic week with the MWS, They came out on day 5 to weigh Isla and she weight 7lb 8oz, yet they had her birth weight as recorded as 8lb 8oz, my midwife was really nice about it and said she suspected that her birth weight was recorded wrongly in hospital and when Chris thought back about it she had been weighed in a towel and a blanket So I don't know her true birth weight at all now Any way because she had lost 11.5% of her body weight they had to send some one out to check on her the next day and weigh her again (my midwife said that although she wasn't worried about Isla they have to do this to cover their own backs in case there was something wrong with her and she was loosing weight considering that she had 'lost' 1lb in 5 days) any way I was going to mums for a few days which is a 2 hr drive away so midwife arranged for me to go and see her today to recheck her weight and on day 5 she weighed 7lb 9 and today she weighs 7lb 11 so they aren't concerned at all, said that obviously the birth weight was well out and they estimate her birth weight was actually about 7lb 8oz. 

Cant help but feel so disappointed that ill never know her true birth weight. MIL says I should complain to the hospital but even an apology wont bring that back so I don't see the point. 

Caz - good luck for this cycle. 

Sarah - boo to working full time at the minute, its so tiring I know. :( 

Well Chris has gone to the pub and im all lonely, feeling sorry for myself and really fancy chinese but I cant as I had indian last night but we have nothing in the house with us being away for the last few days. 

XX


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I cant believe shes over a week old already! 

Get chinese ........ you deserve it!*


----------



## sjbno1

wow that week has gone so fast! rubbish about the hospital getting her birth weight wrong :( how much did Livvy weigh when she was born? 

:wave: everyone :D


----------



## Stef

No chinese for me :( boohoo

Sarah Olivia was 8lb 13 when she was born. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well got really bad acid today weather crap again so chill chill chill it is for me my cousin got took in to hospital last night shes in labour she only 30 weeks so they are trying to stop it but they cant she said her cervix is closed dont no what is going to happen hope she doesn't have her yet x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Your cousin has had a horrible time hasnt she bless her, Hope all goes well for her x*


----------



## Stef

Tis eerily quiet in here! https://www.feebleminds-gifs.com/smiley-faces-73.gif

Hope that every one is OK and all had a fab bank holiday weekend.

Love you all long time :rofl: 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im here, Im always snooping about somewhere lol x*


----------



## Stef

you and I both I think! We must be losers :haha: 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHa were "Special" *


----------



## Stef

We certainly are that https://www.deviantart.com/download/43725590/Ultimate_Nerd_Smiley_by_Phoenix_Pyre.gif


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol!! Ooooo weve just gone over 8000 posts! *


----------



## Sambles

I'm here too but it's only half hour til my bedtime :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awww bless you vicky hehe xx Hopefully the exhaustion will pass soon for you 

Im shocked your nearly 12 weeks already!! *


----------



## Stef

Hahahaha Vicky. I remember those days. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I'd actually forgotten just how tiring the first few months are. I know I can't believe I'm 12 weeks on Saturday. I can't wait to tell everyone. One of the girls at work said to me on Saturday 'I don't mean to be rude but you've looked really rough the past few weeks' :haha: At least I will be able to tell her why x


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> I'd actually forgotten just how tiring the first few months are. I know I can't believe I'm 12 weeks on Saturday. I can't wait to tell everyone. One of the girls at work said to me on Saturday 'I don't mean to be rude but you've looked really rough the past few weeks' :haha: At least I will be able to tell her why x

:rofl: OMG thats hilarious! Fancy saying that to you!!

However at least you will have an excuse just before I went on Mat leave I saw a girl wwho used to be on my team at work and we were talking about pregnancy now she is rather round but she had told me how when she was walking out of the toilets one of the cleaners asked her how far along she was and when she was due. I have no idea how i kept a straight face when she was telling me, I wanted to roll around on the floor laughing. :haha:

I cant wait to see your scan pics! EeeeekkkK!!!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*omg! lol 

I also cant wait to see ur pics vicky!! *


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha one of my co - workers did that last week. She was serving a customer who was buying bottles and nappies and she asked when the baby was due. The woman said I've had the baby, it's a week old :dohh: I felt so embarrassed for her

I can't believe the scan pics at my hosp are £5 EACH. I'm sure when I was pregnant with Sam they were only about £2 xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef - how's little Isla doing? Is she a good sleeper? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh god mortified!! lol 

 £5!!! Ours are free!*


----------



## Stef

Lol vicky. I wouldnt be able to ask any one for fear of that. 

Little Isla is doing just fine though she had some trouble with constipation, thought I think it was the water, the water is hard up north. 

Ill have to upload some pictures. Really cant believe she is 12 days old. How did that happen :shock:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> *Oh god mortified!! lol
> 
> £5!!! Ours are free!*

:saywhat: That's crazy that one hosp can charge £5 and another you get them free. They say they have to charge to cover the costs of producing them but I know that they definitely don't cost £5 each to produce


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Rip off .... boo to ur hosp being stingey!!

Stef yes get some more piccies on eeeek shes cuuuute!*


----------



## Stef

I think ours charges £2 per photo. perhaps not many people in cumbria have babies. Lol

x


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Lol vicky. I wouldnt be able to ask any one for fear of that.
> 
> Little Isla is doing just fine though she had some trouble with constipation, thought I think it was the water, the water is hard up north.
> 
> Ill have to upload some pictures. Really cant believe she is 12 days old. How did that happen :shock:
> 
> xx

Yes I would love to see some more pics of her. Is Olivia still being good with her? xx


----------



## Stef

She is though Olivia is 'on holiday' at my mums til Thurs or Fri. Mum wanted to spend some time with Liv seems she lives like 2 and abit hours away and i needed the time to get back on my feet from my c-section. Im missing her like crazy though and cant wait for her to come home. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I think that's a good idea though to give yourself some time to rest ( well as much as you can with a newborn!). Has Chris had any time off? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef - Yaaaaaawwwwwwwwwn! 





*


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :wave:

Caz - hope your cousin is ok :hugs: how scary for her :( sure the Drs can help her if her cervix is closed :hugs:

stef - wow cant believe Isla is 12 days already! thats gone so fast!

Vicky - 12 weeks in just a couple of days! thats crazy :shock: and cant believe Darenth Valley are going to charge!!! when i was pregnant with izzie i orignally went to Farnborough and the scan pics were free! thats rediculous that they charge! 

not much report from me - i have blood tests on thursday to check if i'm ovulating - hoping to get a answer and then get on with things :) 

I'm also still working full time which is rubbish but needs must :( only 2 more weeks then back to part time :) Sam got his certificates on the weekend and hoping that we now hear from his new job but so far they havent answered :( drives me bonkers not knowing if he has the job or not :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hope your all well welcome newbies well i am still waiting to o want it to hurry up cant wait for school monday woopp weather is lovely today think we will go for a walk with the dogs x x x


----------



## Stef

Today I am HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!

Olivia is coming home from my mums. :yipee: Not seen her since Sunday and ive missed her loads!!

Midwife has been out to see Isla this morning and she is still putting on weight and she now weighs 7lb 13oz. Shes doing just great, midwife said she is very alert for 2 weeks old and was really pleased with how well she is. :cloud9: So we have been discharged from the MW's and now referred to the HV's (where the fun begins)

Yesterday I weighed myself in boots and im exactly the same weight as I was at my booking in apt at approx 5 weeks pregnant. Though I think secretly i could be a few Lbs lighter as this bloody idiot here weighed herself with her handbag still over my bloody shoulder. Then I didn't have another 50p in change to get my correct weight. :dohh: Silly sausage as Olivia would say!

Chris and I went to the the inbetweeners movie last night. It was awesome. I loved it. Im such a child. 

Also enrolled at college again yesterday, could do with a few more weeks off yet. :haha:

AND... my diet is going well so far and yesterday I walked miles!!! I walked from my house to college which is about 50 mins, then from college to Chris's mams which is about 20 mins, we caught the bus to town from Chris's mams but walked to the cinema which is about a 10 min walk from the centre, then back to town again, caught the bus back to MILs and then walked home from MILs to our house which took us about 45 mins. 

Today... I am walking NOWHERE. My god my legs are feeling it today. But feel really good for doing it. :)

xx


----------



## caz & bob

girls i am ovulating woopp really dark opk hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







Untitled 8.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Caz- yay for ovulating!!! 
Stef- glad your feeling good bet you can't wait to give Olivia big hugs xx

For anyone that doesn't read my journal i had a bit of a worry yesterday, tues night i felt off, not sure just not right .... I went to go to the loo before bed and when i wiped i had lost some of my mucus plug, started feeling slightly crampy altho nothing too bad, woke up yesterday still achey and LO was quieter than usual, still moving but not like her usual active self, phoned maternity and they wanted me In to be scanned and monitored. 
Luckily all was fine , she's head down & still a girl!! Weighing in at estimated 4lb 11oz already! 
All was ok with the monitoring too so they sent me home n told me to rest and keep an eye on it x
Some pics even tho u can't see much as she's getting a bit short of room!


https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/4d73e332.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/8dcd124e.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/64738835.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/aca4a9ac.jpg*


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad all is ok hun rest rest hun x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Glad everything was ok Kerri :hugs:

Caz - good luck for this month :)

Stef - I really want to go and see the inbetweeners too :) might get Sam to take me one evening lol

I had my 21day bloods taken today and they said I could have the results by Monday :) fingers crossed it puts my mind at ease :) knowing what's happening etc :)

Anyway off to finish dinner, got a crappy headache so want a bath and early night me thinks :)


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting for my son get out of the bathroom oh gone for a run today i am takeing oh mum for her bloods done at docs then when i get home its chill and sex haha x x x


----------



## Sambles

Caz - lovely OPK pic, definitely a +ve

Sarah - make sure you let us know the results of your blood test

Stef - wow that's a lot of walking and I can't believe you're the same weight as you were when you were 5 weeks. Are you doing ww?

Kerri - glad all was ok, she was just being a little madamn :haha:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped all day just done a opk its darker than the control line hers a pic wooppp 1dpo tomorrow x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0272.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers Crossed Caz ! 
 to you *


----------



## Stef

Vicky im not doing weight watchers, im toying with the idea of going back to weight watchers but just gona see how I do on my on to begin with I think. Despite being the same weight im not the same shape, understandably, as im having to liv in my mat clothes and slouchy stretchy stuff at the mo. :(

Gona invest in some new recipe books for healthy eating when ive some spare pennies as hubby is also expanding at the waist. :haha: 

Caz - Fingers crossed you catch that egg this month. 

Sarah - you should deffo go see the inbetweeners. It was hilarious. 

Kerri - love the scan pics 

Today we have had a totally lazy day. Ive done some house work but none of us have been out the house all day and mainly lazed around. 

xx


----------



## Sambles

I know what you mean about not being the same shape. I don't think my hips will ever be as small as they once were. I'm sure they have got wider since having Sam x


----------



## Stef

Some times.... I want to poke people in the eye!!! Like yesterday, I needed to go to town so we decided to get lunch out, theres a woman sat there BF'ing her baby and making snide remarks to her husband about me FF'ing Isla. :gun: Why do people feel need to make comment about other peoples parenting when it isn't necessary. Olivia was FF and she is not 'behind for her age' or 'obese' and all the other comments she was making about FF babies. 

Grrrrr!! Sorry i know it was yesterday but its still annoying me today. I wish I had said something to her now but I just rose above it whilst I was out yesterday as much as it annoyed me. 

Chris is being a pig and not helping with night feeds. I should have expected it as he didnt with Olivia either but he had been going on about how he was going to be more hands on this time to help me out and if anything he has used his paternity leave to have himself a happy little holiday. I cant hoover, so they so for 6 weeks and the first few days he did do it for me but now he isnt helping at all. :grr: IM TIRED!!

moan moan moan... thats all I seem to do at the moment. :(

xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef I know EXACTLY what you mean about people commenting on other people's parenting styles and judging them for it. As I said in my journal one of my friend's was judging me for BF Sam for too long. What the hell is it to do with them how you feed or bring up your baby :growlmad: Grrrr it makes my blood boil. We all love out babies so what else matters? The mood I'm in at the moment I could go on about it for ages lol. You should have told her to concentrate on her own 'perfect' baby.

Sorry Chris isn't being helpful. What has he been doing during the day? I remember going through the same thing with Paul and then one day I just completely flipped and I think I scared him so much that he started to help out. I still have to 'encourage' him now but he is loads better :thumbup:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh Nooo Whingey Orris ......... where are u anyway youve been like a stranger  
Ignore the silly rude opinionated woman about FF Isla ........ Pfft to her who does she think she is??

Tell chris to get his butt in gear or you will hide his xbox untill he starts helping you xx
You online later for a chat??

Vicky - Ikno ive already posted in your journal but i cant believe your 12weeks already  cant wait for the scan!  xx

Ive lost all intrest in food again  ........ cant be bothered cooking... infact the thought makes me feel sick  I get hungry but would rather sit & starve than actually cook the food  , no idea why , i got this in the 1st tri too but that was more down to nausea i think x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i feel like i havent been on for ages well stupid internet sorted again now my son was back at school today hight school he really loved it he looks all grown up in his uniform well afm my opk are really strong and have been for 3 days hers a pic of them dont no whats going on x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0283.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Stef

Erm... mainly playing on xbox live, watching TV or on the laptop.

Also left laptop on this page and hes been on it the last hour or so, dunno if he has seen it. Opps. 

Kerri, yes :) 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

caz - wow those tests are very dark :D hope you've been bonking loads :D

Stef - ignore the stupid women, your better than me i'd have told her where to shove her remarks and to keep her opinions to herself :hugs:

kerri - hope your lack of wanting food goes away hun :hugs:

vicky - cant believe your 12 weeks - and ignore your silly friend! i hope Sam sorts his sleeping through, could you knock out his nap?

i got my test results back which show positive for ovulation :dance: :dance: :dance: so i guess its just a waiting game :)


----------



## Stef

Great news Sarah, hope its not too much longer for you now :hugs: and at least you know that your OVing. 

xx


----------



## Stef

Oh wow just realised the second baby from our thread will be born this week! 

How exciting!!!!!


----------



## Sambles

I'm really excited too :happydance: Especially as we don't know what Nat's having. Is it Fri her c-section is planned for? xx


----------



## Stef

Yeah it is, eeeek, can't wait to find out what she has. :) 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

So who's after Nat? Is it Kerri? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Did someone say my name  


Omg I'm excited for nat wonder if she will be  or 

Wonder if it will be my turn next ..... Hope so *


----------



## Stef

Yeah, and if Cherie gets to her due date (fingers crossed you don't have to be induced early) we are going to have a baby every month til November. 

Lol 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Eek!! Exciting! When's sun due??*


----------



## caleblake

Thanks girls, can't wait till thursday now. I'm going into hospital tomorrow night. For some prep before the section which will be thursday morning probably about 10 so will get it up on facebook as soon as I can. I'm pretty convinced I'm team blue but may get a huge surprise. Still not 100% set on a boys name yet but its betwenn harry and blake and we are still sure of grace for a girl. 2 days and I get to meet my baby :0) xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yay natalie bet your excited!!  I cant believe were on our 2nd baby being born on this thread *


----------



## caleblake

Yeah I'm off to get my hair cut today and a few last bits and pieces then I'm pretty much sorted, it still doesn't feel real tbh xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Last few days as a mummy of 1  Are u all ready???
cant wait to see a pic of your LO xx*


----------



## caleblake

It hit me the other night that this is my last week just caleb and I and I was quite sad about it. But at the same time I'm looking forward to a year down the line when he has a live in best friend xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thats true, I sometimes get sad too about allsorts, I get sad that soon all my attention wont be focused around my little man, and the fact that soon i will have to share cuddles for him with another little person , and also i get sad about the fact of this could be my last pregnancy as we only ever planned to have 2 babies ..... and its nearly over!!! 

But then i think how amazingly lucky i am to have a favourite little boy & a favourite little girl x

Some people will never have the luxury of having children and ive had it twice..... i count myself as 100% Blessed x  *


----------



## caleblake

Yeah this is my last pregnancy too, I would have loved more but my body would never cope so I'm getting sterilised during my section. I feel very blessed 2 have 2 healthy (fingers crossed) babies and a complete little family xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Deffo agree Natalie!! 

Did anyone else get terrible rain & wind lastnite ....... was serious!!! Winter is deffo on the way ........ but where was summer?? lol *


----------



## Stef

Eeeek Nat its a day earlier than I thought. We are all in for a treat this week. Vickys scan tomorrow, baby day Thursday. I wish you all the best Nat. :flower: Oh and I still love love love the name Harry. :D

Yes we had a monsoon last night, was bloody noisy too. I dont think we have had a summer since 2006, we are a 1 season country now... winter! Lol. 

But if winter is coming it means its nearly xmas and i bloody love christmas. Cant wait to have the house decorated, real tree and our family of 4. Eee! Im excited for xmas this year!

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I also love the name Harry ..... If this baby had been a boy it was an option for us.

Woooooo i love xmas..... wonder how early i can get away with putting my tree up this year haha, last year it was up around the 29th november haha!! *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well chilling well done another opk and very dark again think i am going to get a hpt tomoz and test and see what happens never get more than 2 good dark ones and i have 4 x x x


----------



## sjbno1

wow Nat that has come around quick :D cant wait to see what team your on :) hoping you get a pink surprise so that you have one of each :hugs: 

stef - i love christmas, i booked harrods christmas grotto yesterday :D mucho excited :D and we're planning on going to see the lights after and maybe to hyde park to go to the christmas market - i cant wait :D

kerri - i'm sure once your princess is here everything will slot into place with cuddles etc and remember you have a little helper now too - is tyler excited?

caz - woop woop goodluck :D

vicky - goodluck with your scan tomorrow :D 

stef - i meant to ask - how is things going with livvy now? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls going for my roots done today woopp well done another opk what do you girls think is it going lighter are is it the same looking at it my self just look a touch lighter hers a pic cant take a proper pic my cam is crap x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0287.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Stef

Weigh in today. 

Only lost 1lb this week, :nope: im a little dissapointed but TBH ive not been 'great' this week with what ive eaten etc, better look next week.

1lb off is better than 1lb on though, so if anything its a start. 

Caz, I cant really see on those pics but I havent really got an eye for that kinda stuff either so not the best person to give an opinion. GL though. 

Nat, all the best for the morning!! There will be 3 weeks exactly between our LO's. Cant wait to hear an update tomorrow. Hope you have a quick recovery too. I have to say it recovery for me this time has been much quicker so fx it is for you too. 


xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Caz- They all look dark but the last 2 look lighter to me , but again the pics are a little fuzzy so its hard to tell.

Stef- 1lb off is deffo better than on, it will take time but your not huge anyway so dont beat yourself up x

Nat- eeeeeeeeeeek 2nd tt2 baby! All the best for tomorrow and cant wait to hear your LO is here xx

Everyone else ........ *


----------



## Stef

I am huge. If it bought a black and white swimming costume id look like a killer whale tearing through the swimming pool

pmsl


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol  ......... i dont think so! haha Love the description though!*


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - weldone 1lb off is fab if you've been naughty :)

Nat - best of luck for tomorrow :) will be watching fb :)

Caz - is the top test the last one? If so that looks lighter to me :) good luck Hun 

So checked my FF today - cd27 af due Friday - we shall see x


----------



## caz & bob

bottom one is the last one hun x x x


----------



## caleblake

Thanks girls really appreciate it in hospital just now eeeEkkkkkkkkkk 12 hours time and I should have had a baby xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck Hun  xxx*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm still getting darkish opks not a clue still not been the chemist yet for a hpt not had time probuly pick one up tomorrow when i go up that end x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Congratulations nat on baby Blake :) he's gorgeous and a fab weight for 36 weeks xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I agree brill weight 
Congratulations natalie xx*


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Nat

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

congratulations nat well done hun aw post a pic hun so i can have a peek x x x


----------



## caleblake

Thanks girls, its been a pretty eventful day. I've done an update on my journal and one of my bump buddies has kindly added a picture you can see caz :0) I can't do it from my phone. Blakes still in intensive care and my section was pretty eventful but will do a birth story soon xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well done another opk and a hpt nothing on the hpt so dont no what to think hers a pic of them i will pop over nat now aw x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0288.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 0









Photo-0290.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sambles

Caz - how many dpo are you?

Nat - Blake is gorgeous, you must be so proud :hugs:

Well ladies I'm off on holiday tomorrow :happydance: I've done about half the packing and will do the rest later. I just hope the weather is ok for us. What's everyone else's plans for the weekend? x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Caz- how many dpo now?? Xx

Vicky- enjoy your hols can't believe your 13weeks already!!

Nat- hope your ok & i agree Blake is lovely xx


Well I've just got back from my 34 week midwife appointment, all is well, told her about my hospital visit last week and loosing the bits of plug and she was saying the same .... Just to keep an eye on it & call if there's blood etc.
Blood pressure has gone up slightly and it's now considered "normal" ha as usually it's very Low. Urine fine too.
Heartbeat sounded perfect 
Fundal height measuring at 33weeks so 1wk behind, shes still head down & she's started to engage yay!!!! She's 4/5 palpable so just n so engaged but this is very exciting to me cuz this didn't happen with Tyler untill i was overdue!! 
I would say this explains the sudden back pain I've had past few days x
So I'm happy and hoping she continues to engage and be a good girl xx

I'm off now to treat myself to a gingerbread latte nom!! 

Next appointment is my anti d at the hospital next Friday (16th)*


----------



## Sambles

What's your blood pressure usually? When I had my booking appointment the mw said mine was borderline low at 95/60. Yay for the little lady starting to engage :happydance: Sam never engaged til I went into labour because he was too stubborn :haha:

Enjoy your latte. I still haven't tried one, will try to when I'm away :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

dont no girls dont no if to put all the rest of the +opks in ff ff has put my ovulation down has cd18 so i will be 4dpo have a look at my chart x x x


----------



## caz & bob

Please keep this truck moving and show our support!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; 9/11 victims & their families &#9617;&#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; we will never forget &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
to all who lost loved ones and to the hero's


----------



## sjbno1

i'm not sure what to do really caz as i never had that many positive opk's i think your suppose to put them in - are you temping?

how is everyone today? 

I got AF this morning boo but actually dont feel to bad as my blood tests showing i'm ovu so i feel much more relaxed and one less thing to worry about :D and i guess that means it will happen one day :D


----------



## MrsLQ

Great attitude Sarah, I found some months were easier than other months,your right it will happen and we will all be here still!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well went back the gym today walked there done my work out and walked back really enjoyed it felt like i have never been away ha i am 7 dpo girls will test at weekend x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck for testing caz ! 

Sarah - Boo for af but at least u got good results from the dr that you are ov'ing xx*


----------



## sjbno1

thanks lovelies :hugs: this is why your my girls :D 

got some fantastic news - sam got the job - there just sorting a van out for him then he'll start his new job :D i'm so excited :D things are really going well at the mo :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Great news sarah  You must be soo happy x*


----------



## MrsLQ

really chuffed for you both


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym again 2 days off now back friday woopp just took the dogs round the field that bloody wind nearly blew us off are feet haha 8dpo great news sarah x x x


----------



## Stef

Sarah congrats to Sam on the new job. Great news!! Agree with Cherie too, greT attitude re TTC. It will happen. Xx

Caz, good luck testing. 

Well... I have horrendous tooth ache. :cry: can't get into the dentist til.... 1 week today!!! :shock: 

Also trying to chase up HV as Isla hasn't been weighed since 1st September. Almost 2 weeks. Trying to get hold of them is like trying to get Chris's wallet to open. Only happens in a blue moon. :haha: 

So quiet on this thread lately. Hope every ones ok

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Lol at chris's wallet, he must have the same type of wallet as steven lol 
Hope you can get hold of the HV xx

I want to meet my little girly now  , I love being pregnant and i dont want it to be over cuz i know i will miss it like crazy but i am gettin impatient now.....

2Weeks Till Full Term & 5 Till Due Date ....... Not that im counting or anything.*


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks girls :) Sam starts 4th October I'm so excited for him and we're now looking into the future, a new house, no work haha and a new car :) mucho excitement :) also I got a letter today from work :) and I got a payrise and bonus :) very excited about the future :)

Also af has gone :) and my bf is due her baby on Thursday and my other bf is due in 2 weeks :) plus my bodyshop team is growing :) :) 

Kerri - not long now Hun, are you already for her :)

Stef - how is Olivia getting on with isla being around now?

Caz - gd luck for this month :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sounds like everything is going well for you right now hun  Good Good x

Ikno eek not long at all, Im ready........ i think! haha Scared about the whole labour process is a bit daunting!!! lol*


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri you sound like how I feel! can't wait for our sprogs to make an entrance.

Sarah- that all sounds great, it always good to have other thing to focus on!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie how fast has it come around though, it only seems like yesterday we were all discussing how many times we had DTD that week and how many DPO we were and now were discussing how many weeks we have left till our little people are here!!! *


----------



## Stef

Olivia is actually great round Isla now.... Shes like a mother hen, perhaps too much at times! :dohh:

Olivia brought home some stuff from nursery yesterday, I have to take in a photo of her as a baby as they are doing some 'how I have changed' display. But they have also asked to take in photos of things that begin with the letters S, A & T. Well ill be damned if I randomly have photos of things that begin with S, A & T. Do you think it would be ok to steal some Google images and print those off?

I thought, space hopper, apples and a tractor?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*S,A & T ...... Random! haha Spacehopper, Apples & Tractor sound good to me 

Glad shes being better with Isla , It will be like having a little mini mother about the house!  , Its good shes showing intrest.... I hope Tyler does x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather crap winter is defo coming in today chill chill chill for me after i have done a load of washing 9dpo x x x


----------



## sjbno1

yeah things are going really well i'm very excited about the future at the mo but also nervous about how little time i'm gonna see Sam :( hes going to try and work as many hours as he can so we can move next year :)

anyway things are looking up, and i'm still feeling positive about baby making :) and the future now i know i'm defo ovu i'm feeling very relaxed which is good i guess lol


----------



## MrsLQ

sounds like it is all good in the hood!!


----------



## sjbno1

fingers crossed :) we're currently trying to sell the van which is a pain in bum :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs out done front and back yards now chill time before son come in from school ordering me about 10 dpo x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good Luck Caz 

Sarah- Hope the van sells soon, With the good luck your having at the moment im sure it will sell soon 

Hope everyone else is ok x*


----------



## sjbno1

Hope so Kerri :) I just need a little bit more good luck now ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*You do ..... in the form of a *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp going chinese for tea tonight yum yum yum starving now think my son will be sleeping his nan and grandads give me and his dad a break 11dpo x x x


----------



## sjbno1

When will you test Caz?

Exactly my thinking Kerri :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me this morning on to my last clomid now fx this month i hope x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sorry about af xx*


----------



## Stef

Sorry AF got you Caz.

So how is every one?

I've ordered myself a new Joules jacket today in a 'mulled grape' colour. It's kinda purple-ish, I was gona go for the safe bet and order the navy but thought I'd try something new. Sadly though, I feel guilty for buying myself something new. :( silly i know.

Chris is back at work tomorrow for 3 days. Hate it when he's at work. Such long days.

Oh well 1 week tomorrow til out wedding anniversary, 2 weeks Sunday until Chris's birthday, 3 weeks Sunday til my birthday and 1 week Monday til our little holiday! Good times ahead!

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

sorry AF got you hun :( :hugs:

stef - never feel guilty hun, mummies need a treat every now and then :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well on to the last clomid if this month doesn't turn out then i will be doing egg sharing with ivf so it will be a lot cheaper for us we will get there tbh i think my body needs a good rest off clomid x x x


----------



## sjbno1

goodluck for this month Caz - hope its your month xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good Luck Caz xx*


----------



## sjbno1

hay kerri how are you? 

i am so tired - if i didnt just have af i'd be paranoid :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im ok sarah thankyou!!  36weeks on wed .... 1 week till eviction date for my little miss haha!! xx

Hope all is well with you  ... You still doing your body shops stuff , hows that going?*


----------



## sjbno1

wow i cant believe its come around so quickly! i have 2 friends due at the moment - there pregnancys have flown aswell! 

yep still doing bodyshop - really enjoying it :D christmas is usually a fab time within the business so i'm hoping its going to pay for christmas this year :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno who would of thought its been that long , its flown in...... christmas will be here before we know it, Infact they have advent calenders in some shops already!!!

Ooo yeh christmas will be good as body shop stuff makes nice gifts x*


----------



## Kat20_30

Hi, in need of some advice girls please. Any suggestions on how to induce ovulation and menstruation naturally. Does soy work, if so how much do you need per day. Had no trouble getting pregnant with no. 1, just a couples of months after coming off Dianette. Now tic no. 2 but with no ovulation it's not going to happen and don't fancy taking clomid. How long have you all been tic no.2 and what different techniques, natural remedies have you tried?x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much decorating speak to you all soon x x x


----------



## sjbno1

hi kat :wave: have you had tests to confirm your not ovulating? or are you not having cycles in general?

caz - goodluck with your decorating :D what rooms are you doing?

how is everyone? not much to report here - been busy this week - trying to sort a million and one things out before Sam goes and starts his new job in a couple of weeks :) its all very exciting :D

very quite on here so hope your all ok x


----------



## Stef

It is very quiet on here.

Kerri is bumming her own journal too much, any one would think she had something exciting to talk about. :haha:

Ive got cold. Its awful because on a night it hits me hard and i feel all fluey. Eugh.

Little holiday starts on Monday so really hope its gone by then. 

Tomorrow ive an occupational health appointment to start my voluntary work at the hospital. yay! 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa do excuse me for participating in my own journal hahahah!! GEEK!

Hope your colds gone before your lil holiday trip next week xx

Sarah hope sam's 1st week in his new job goes well 

Caz- good luck with your cycle 

Kat - not sure what to suggest have u spoken to the Dr xx*


----------



## sjbno1

stef - awww hope you feel better soon :hugs: and have a nice holiday :D

Kerri - haha your journal is very busy - i never have time to keep up with them all lol


----------



## Stef

Chris said he is calling the police because you bully me too much. Its internet-domestic abuse! :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHaHa!! I talk too much and it seems some of the other october ladies talk just as much as me haha!! Yay more motor mouth friends lol 
I dont blame you for not being able to keep up .... sometimes i cant haha!! xx

Been uncomfy all evening with achey back and period pains ... went for a bath and its not helped, sorry for tmi but also had the runs lastnite n earlier so now am layin on the sofa drinkin plenty water to keep hydrated and watching 16 & pregnant xx

Sarah ur new pic on fb is lovely x

HaHaHa thats cuz chris only hears your side of the story!!*


----------



## Stef

Sarah, every time I check kerris journal it has an extra 5 million pages to read. It needs a https://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/images/smilies/spam2.gif. Lol just kidding kerri!

Sarah hope Sams new job goes well when he starts, Im sure it will. How you liking being pt again?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


Stef said:
↑

Sarah, every time I check kerris journal it has an extra 5 million pages to read. It needs a https://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/images/smilies/spam2.gif. Lol just kidding kerri!

Sarah hope Sams new job goes well when he starts, Im sure it will. How you liking being pt again?Click to expand...

Love the smiley!! .... heres one for you https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/rude/1/animated-finger.gif*


----------



## sjbno1

I love being pt Stef :) ft work sucks lol I've got a bodyshop party tonight and I can't be arsed to go lol 

Hahaha about the icons :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls still not finished decorating yet cant wait till its all done well my cousin who i was telling you all about when in to labour a couple of weeks a go and they had to stop it well she went back in friday night her waters have gone there keep in her in till shes 37 weeks she only 34 weeks and shes had a scan today and there is no water what so ever round the bby but they wont start her off feel sorry for her she going to have a dry birth never head that before has any of you girls i will keep you all in formed when i can x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin got started off at 11.30 am today they put the gel in that was last time i spoke to her so i hope she would of had her now they are calling her mya let you no more tomorrow x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin has had her today bye c section mya was 4lb8half cant wait see her x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Congrats to your cousin hope theyre both well xx

Wow its quiet in here now x*


----------



## wantingagirl

Im always lurking hun just struggling at the minute xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy shona hun how are you doing??? xx 
Sorry to hear your struggling  , Hope your ok xx*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:decorating finally done hers some pic of my walls and my new flooring and a pic of mya she cute x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0004.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Great pics  

Mya is very very sweet!  x*


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy friday staying in waiting for the carpet man for my stairs i have picked black my hall is white lime black so think it will go nice all my house nearly done now for Christmas nice and cosy we will be well think i am going to o soon bad pains i have had for 3 days now going to do a opk in a bit x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Caz - congratulations to your cousin, wow I bet mya is dinky :) she's very cute xx

Kerri - I know, I've been so busy that I've not had time to come on bnb :( can't believe your baby is due this month :)

Shona - hope your ok xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno eeek how scary is that!!! 

Hope your well sarah x*


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks Hun, I'm good ta just been a bit crazy :) I've decided to stop my bodyshop after Christmas, and concentrate the time in the gym lo, sad hay but needed me thinks lol 

Are you already for baby? Have you got everything???


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ahhh xx

Yeh deffo ready for her now! Just getting a little nervous lol*


----------



## Sambles

Caz - I love the pics. The flooring looks great and Mya is very cute

Sarah - I've been really busy too so haven't had a chance yet to sort out our play date. Will make that my aim for this week :thumbup:

Kerri - Just over 2 weeks now :happydance: I hope she doesn't keep you waiting. Are you going to try any natural ways to induce labour?


xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: all well dinner on the go jelly and ice-cream for after yum yum her is a pic of my opk s x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0011.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Caz get BD'ing!!! 

Vicky - Yeh figured i would give it a go lol, Im drinking RLT to help ripen cervix etc .... Been walking lots, Ball bouncing, Trying EPO, Sexytime , etc etc ...... but tbh she doesnt seem to be budging haha!

Ive got a scan either tomorrow or tuesday to check her position as i thought she was breech, MW said shes head down but to put my mind at rest theyve booked a scan to be sure xx ...... Nervous , Praying shes head down xx*


----------



## caz & bob

woopp not long now hun x x x


----------



## Stef

Hello :argh:

We have just got back from our little trip to primrose valley haven park. Had a great 5 days away but spent far too many pennies. They just seemed to evaporate! Olivia LOVED seeing Rory the tiger and the characters and the disco on a night bless. I love seeing her enjoying herself. The weather was FAB too so couldnt have picked a better week. 

So today ive had a nightmare of a day. both girls have screamed and cried all day :cry:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym done another opk they look a bit lighter now so 2ww it is for me wooopppp x x x


----------



## sjbno1

caz goodluck :D hope you managed to get lots of BD'ing in :D

kerri - have you tried pineapple and a hot curry :D

vicky - yep play date is a must - we need a good old catch up xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy 

Sarah - ive got a pineapple in the kitchen haha mite give that a bash tomorrow (prob wont work but we will give it a shot)
Im ball bouncing 
walking
DTD
RLT
EPO
erm........ Oh i bought some clary sage oil for the bath but ive not used that yet

I had a scan today .... details & pics in my journal if anyone wants to nosey xx*


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Hello :argh:
> 
> We have just got back from our little trip to primrose valley haven park. Had a great 5 days away but spent far too many pennies. They just seemed to evaporate! Olivia LOVED seeing Rory the tiger and the characters and the disco on a night bless. I love seeing her enjoying herself. The weather was FAB too so couldnt have picked a better week.
> 
> So today ive had a nightmare of a day. both girls have screamed and cried all day :cry:
> 
> xx

Have you started your nursing course yet Stef? I was thinking about it the other day xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Found you guys!! Thanks for the link Stef, couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## Stef

Sambles said:


> Stef said:
> 
> 
> Hello :argh:
> 
> We have just got back from our little trip to primrose valley haven park. Had a great 5 days away but spent far too many pennies. They just seemed to evaporate! Olivia LOVED seeing Rory the tiger and the characters and the disco on a night bless. I love seeing her enjoying herself. The weather was FAB too so couldnt have picked a better week.
> 
> So today ive had a nightmare of a day. both girls have screamed and cried all day :cry:
> 
> xx
> 
> Have you started your nursing course yet Stef? I was thinking about it the other day xxClick to expand...

Not yet Vicky, ive just enrolled onto the 2nd year of my course at college and currently in the process of my ucas application for uni. How scary!!

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well my cousins baby is home now her a pic of my son and mya x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0014.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Stef

Oh Caz she is tiny, lovely pic. 

Hope everyones ok? 

I'm about to go to the pub for some birthday drinks wahoo!! 

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Oh Caz she is tiny, lovely pic.
> 
> Hope everyones ok?
> 
> I'm about to go to the pub for some birthday drinks wahoo!!
> 
> Xx

Oh no Stef I didn't know it was your birthday. Happy (late) birthday! Did you have a good day? xx


----------



## MrsLQ

Gonna try and catch up on here today!!! when I take Oliver to Nursery.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testin soon girls woopp 11 dpo today x x x


----------



## Stef

Where is every one!! :(

Really hope this isnt the end of our little thread. I miss you girls!

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I think this thread is doomed  

I really would like it to be back up and running  x*


----------



## Stef

Me too Kerri. It was such a lovely thread. 
x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I agree, I miss coming here everyday to see what you ladies are all upto .... I miss all our random convos etc *


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> Where is every one!! :(
> 
> Really hope this isnt the end of our little thread. I miss you girls!
> 
> x

Me too!! I miss it as well but just can't get on here as much because I spend about an hour and a half upstairs every evening trying to get Sam to bed and by the time he's asleep it's my bedtime lol! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me yesterday so on to natural cycles now till after xmas then back to fs just hope i get court on my natural cycles fx x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Awww it is quite here :( I haven't been spending a lot of time on bnb as I have nothing to write etc :( 

Kerri - can't believe your nearly due!!!

Caz - sorry af got you xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Heyy sarah ... hows things with you, any progression on ttc or are you still having a bit of a break for now x

Ikno ... surreal isnt it  ..... 3days till due date!!! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey ladies!! I'm partly to blame for the quiet thread, i havnt been on here in yonks! I've pretty much been sticking to my journal :blush: I hope you girls are all doing well xx


----------



## sjbno1

Are you having a girl Andi? hope your doing well :) 

Kerri - we have decided to use the Clear Blue monitor this month - not sure it'll do much but hay ho. 

your pregnancy has zoomed by!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah - Good luck with the cbfm! xx

Awww ikno it really has flown by i cant believe im due on wednesday!!! Ive had no signs of her coming so im pretty sure shes gonna go overdue  Ive meant to have a sweep booked for the 28th if shes not here by then ..... Fingers crossed she is!! xx*


----------



## Stef

Sarah I do not believe for one minute you have nothing to say. :haha: Hope you're well chick. 

Had a busy few days here, as usual ive an assignment to do and here i am doing it the night before somethings never change. 

ive my post natal check weds and my girly gets her 1st jabs :(

Andi, I thought you had given up on us all actualy after deleting us all from facebook. 

Kerri, hurry up and have your baby!! Thats an order 

caz sorry AF got you :hugs:

and Vicky.... HELLLOOOOOOO!! :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Nooo Stef, i started deleting pretty much EVERYONE off facebook and started a new facebook then decided it was too much effort as i have so many pictures and stuff on there so i went back and started adding people again, everyone thinks I deleted them so I've been the bad guy for awhile now, but i havnt got everyone back yet. :(


----------



## sjbno1

Haha Kerri I don't know what you mean :poke: lol

Are you all packed :) the 28th is my Nans and brothers birthday :)

Stef - how are you finding college as a mum of 2??

Andi - I'm so crap I didn't even know id been deleted hahaha

Getting my new car today :) I am so excited but a little nervous as I've never seen the car were getting in the car and that new shape so I hope it's alright lol 

What's everyone's plans for today??


----------



## Stef

Sarah, College is bloody hard work now!! Not that it wasnt before but any way, with a little bit of determination ill get there. 

Sarah what car are you getting? I love new car smell! Jealous!

Going to order my new living room carpet this week, cant beleive im so excited over a damned carpet! Hate the one we have down now though the dog just ruined it! 

Ooooh!! Im also booking Panto tickets for Liv Livs birthday! So excited! eek! I love panto! O no he's not. O yes he is! Arghh! such a child

xx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies so sorry ive been MIA for so long, cant seem to get 5 minutes to myself these days. All is going well with the boys but its pretty full on as Blake has had horrific colic and after having him i was readmitted for a week as i had a suspected bleed in my brain. anyway I do hope to get on a bit more but cant promise so glad i have most of you on fb xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello ladies- sorry been so shit, lost the link for the thread. 

I am about to pop in the next few weeks, which is exciting!

How's the new car Sarah? And good luck caz with your cycles xxx


----------



## canduojiu

we have now decided to try for another.good luck to every1 on ttc #2.


----------



## MrsLQ

OOOOOOOOOO exciting!! Good luck hope it is not a long wait


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - we got a Toyota rav 4 :) I love mew carpet smells lol

Nat - eek hope your ok :hugs: how scary 

Cherie - hello Hun :wave: not long to go now!!! Only had car for 4hrs when someone drove into the back of it :( so it's been in the garage since Friday :( gutted

Not much to report, decided to use my cbfm and got a peak yesterday but have caught izzie's bug so didn't managed to dtd :(


----------



## MrsLQ

as if, how shitty is that, do you have it back yet?


----------



## Sambles

Hope you feel better soon Sarah :hugs: I've still got them cbfm sticks here for you x

Cherie - how are you feeling? Not long to go now :happydance: xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Popping in to say  

Im 5 days overdue and not impressed lol .... didnt prepare myself for going overdue this time around so its poop  .... Praying she decides to come on her own before thurs/fri when im meant to be getting a sweep.

Sarah - Hope you get well soon x 

Vicky - Scan soon isnt it  *


----------



## Sambles

Umm Kerri how the hell are you at nearly 10,000 posts?! :haha: You must talk a lot lol!

Yep my scan is on the 9th so just over 2 weeks :happydance: 

I hope she makes an appearance this week. It's horrible being overdue especially when people keep asking if you've had the baby etc and keep giving you unwanted advice xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHaHa i talk waaaaaaaaay too much haha but you all know that!! lol , Stef has been a member for nearly 4 years and shes only at 6,000 something , ive only been on a year and im at 9,000 something hahahahah whoops  

Yayy are you still staying team 

Urgh the "Any signs , or "You had this baby yet" messages are serious!! My facebook has been plagued!*


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha Kerri you muct have a lot of important stuff to say ......or maybe you're just spamming :haha:

Not sure if we're staying team yellow. I keep changing my mind so I think we are just going to see what happens on the day :thumbup:

Yeah I remember all those messages so well. I just used to ignore most of them xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I secretly hope u give in to temptation and find out!! 

No spam here haha everything i say is important ...... haha not! lol 

Yes ive been ignoring most of them, inbox messages and texts etc!*


----------



## Sambles

It's just so difficult because I would love it to be a surprise at the end but I think I'm too impatient. I don't think Paul minds either way, he is happy for me to decide which makes it even worse because I'm crap at making decisions x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I have to admit The suprise would be lovely but i am far to impatient to wait lol , I couldnt not buy colours and little outfits etc.
Thats good that hes not fussed either way.... it must be really difficult for these mums who are desperate to find out and their OH's really dont want to.*


----------



## MrsLQ

Off topic, but Oliver is telling me he has pins and noodles in his feet, so cute!!


----------



## Sambles

Aww Cherie how cute! Is he excited about having a little brother? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Pins and noodles!! Lol love the things kids say!! *


----------



## MrsLQ

Yeah he is very excited, he talks to my tummy and tells us we cant put things in places cos the baby's things are going there, sweet


----------



## Sambles

I bet he will be a great brother. So are you all prepared now for the new arrival? xx


----------



## Stef

You not had that baby Kerri? :rofl:

Hello :hi: 

On my pie phone so can't be arsed to write a massive reply! Glad your all well 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Funnily enough i havent stef hah!!  ... lol 

What u upto today?*


----------



## Sambles

Stef said:


> You not had that baby Kerri? :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Xx

Ha ha! I wonder if she will ignore you!


----------



## Sambles

Ooops posted too late!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*haha!!!! I should of ignored her and her silly games haha!! *


----------



## sjbno1

cherie - car still in for repairs :( i have a land rover discovery at the mo which is rediculous to drive :(

kerri :hugs: hope she makes an appearance soon :) 

vicky - so sorry about this weekend :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

I was speaking to the lovely Sambles and Kerri today. 

I dont know if you will remember me I used to come on a while back but I suffered very badly with my loss and took me a long time to get over it. Im getting there gradually which to be honest I have to say I prefer as got over it completely rathee than thinking I did so took some time away then only really in my own journals and a couple of others, tried not to be on to often. Then the more time I was away from this thread the more I was too embarassed to come back on :blush:

It was my babys due date today so just glad to get this day over with in one peace and have to say feeling better than I thought I would do. I hope its ok to come back you are all so lovely

Kerri have you tried sex :haha:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Shona nice to have you back 

Urgh i have ..... lots too and its not working lol .... My OH keeps saying "Oo but tonite might be the time it works" .... so then i do it and guess what ,..... it doesnt work lol!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

welcome back Shona :hugs: its good to see you back hun xx

kerri - haha do you think Steven is taking a chance just incase its his last time for a while :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I think so sarah haha!!! .... Quite clever really!! lol *


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: although i have to say it helped us :haha:

so got a positive OPK this evening and a smiley face OPK :D 

hmmm been looking up the best positions to get pregnant :haha: can you tell i've had enough of ttc :D :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah - Get sexing!!

Its not helping us .. nothing is!! Its annoying i got really excited on thursday as i had a browny/bloody show ........ and now nothing  I so thought it was the start!!*


----------



## sjbno1

lol Kerri - i defo will tonight ;) so done googling and it says boys on top :haha: the things i bring up on here :rofl:

maybe you should google that for inducing labour :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHA! Yes i think it might be worth a try!! 

Good luck lets hope you catch the egg!!  *


----------



## Sambles

Man on top worked well for us Sarah :winkwink:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*and us sarah!!

Ha Ok i googled it and it reckons doggystyle is the best for inducing labour ........ Hmmmm not sure i fancy being "humped" like a dog right about now lol!!!*


----------



## Sambles

I hate doggy style, doesn't do anything for me but I suppose if I go overdue it would be worth a go :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HaHaHa!! I cant say im a fan either tbh!! .... Im starting to think it was a man who made up the whole "sex induces labour" thing!*


----------



## Sambles

I totally agree Kerri, they will come up with anything in order to get some!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*They deffo would....... its 100% been a man ... think about it 

Tips for inducing labour -
Sex (lots of)
Blowjobs & swallowing 
Curries 

Im pretty suprised theres not one there that says "Sit infront of the football for hours"*


----------



## Sambles

I hadn't heard of the blow job one! That's news to me. There's no way i'm telling oh that one, he would think all his birthdays had come at once :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yep aparently its a VERY EFFECTIVE one ...... well it can stay effective there is NO WAY i am doing that!! lol *


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha i don't blame you. I only swallowed once tmi and it made me gag so much that I was then sick all over the bed. Not very sexy lol


----------



## sjbno1

erm doggy did work for us - izzie ended up being a wk early :haha: maybe thats where we're going wrong :blush: sam will be upset when i tell him tonights dealings will be that - he wont be impressed :haha:

and Kerri i actually lol'd about the football one :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

Sambles said:


> Ha ha i don't blame you. I only swallowed once tmi and it made me gag so much that I was then sick all over the bed. Not very sexy lol

:sick:

:rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO!!!!!  Love it... 

I refuse!  ...... i would rather eat worms in pastry!! haha*


----------



## sjbno1

mmmm worms in pastry and swollowing :haha: what a comparison :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*LMAO!!! haha , both disgusting id say hah!*


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: i like worms in pastry infact i really fancy a chinese but Sam being a miserable sod doesnt like chinese - i need a girls night to a chinese :D


----------



## Sambles

Omg that's saying something Kerri because we all know how much you hate worms in pastry :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I love chinese, my last one was sat and it made me ill ...... wont be eating chicken balls again .... yuk!! 

Sarah - yep you and vicky should have a girly night with chinese and leave the men to babysit!

Vicky - Ikno haha!!! I would actually prefer to eat them than swallow haah!*


----------



## sjbno1

kerri - that actually sounds a very good idea :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*You should do it  
Just think of the amount of worms in pastry you could demolish between the pair of you!!*


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy yum yum


----------



## sjbno1

Managed to dtd last night :) fingers crossed now!!! Think sam might disown me soon lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Fingers crossed sarah!!  *


----------



## sjbno1

Have you got your sweep tomorrow Kerri??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thurs i think sarah .... Hopefully , ive heard nothing about a time tho, My MW is in york and she said that another MW is gonna contact me about thurs ....... she better bloody had!!! 

Omg girls ....... ive just sat and read my entire TTC journal ....... and cried  .... that moment when i got my bfp, i still remember how i felt......... goodness i love this baby!!!! xx

Im now crying again .... fekkin hormones!!*


----------



## sjbno1

Awww :hugs: bet that took forever :haha:

Right negative opk now and cramps all afternoon so not much more I can do :) just gotta hope we have luck on our side :)


----------



## Sambles

Kerri - you just made me well up!! It's weird because we have all been there from the very beginning of your pregnancy and kind of lived it with you iykwim?

Sarah - is there any way Sam would be up for DTD tonight as well? 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno its like yesterday we were all sat waiting for the postman to drop the tests through the door and now im waiting to give birth!!! Cant believe how fast its gone!!

Yours is flying in too!!!  

Sarah - Fingers crossed for this cycle ...try and persuade sam to dtd tonite too x*


----------



## Sambles

I really hope your sweep is successful on Thurs and that she will be here by the weekend :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Me too vicky, more than you will ever know!!!!!*


----------



## sun

Oh hey! I thought this thread had gone and here it is in my subscriptions again! Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies just to let you know, I had baby Zachary yesterday. Birth story and parenting journey to follow, we are both well xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Said this on the other thread but Congratulations again cherie he's lovely!!!! Xxx*


----------



## Stef

Congrats Cherie. Saw pic on FB he's gorgeous. 

Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Aww Congrats Cherie, cant wait to see piccys :)

Oh Im so glad I have an excuse now to not do BJ at the min :sick: the joys of TTC mmmm what excuse will I have once pregnant lol...... :rofl:

I remember it tooo hun such a great feeling and so nice to go through it with others. As much as it has been stressful and if we could afford it I would have kids forever luv being pregnant 

Getting lots of twinges at the min and really crampy at the min but that could mean sod all and only 4-5 dpo at the min jeesh I wish the time would fly 

And thank you all for the welcome back :) xx


----------



## sun

Congrats Cherie!!!!! xxx


----------



## Sambles

Congratulations Cherie xx


----------



## Stef

Welcome back shona :flower:

sarah, nice car. Can't beleive that some one has hit your car already. I think id of got out and hit him lol. 

Well I've taken up baking. Had 2 attempts at just normal butter frosting. Definitely need to get some more practice in but this is my last attempt

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/1cdb2bc5.jpg

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/1db0f373.jpg

Going to make some halloween ones next

Open every one is well

Xx


----------



## Sambles

Wow Stef! They look gorgeous, so yummy. I wish I could bake like that but I'm rubbish x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*NIGELLA ALERT!!!!


They look Yummmy!!!

Well i had my final sweep today she said my cervix was very soft and she managed to easily do a good sweep and could feel both my waters and babies head  

Gotta keep my fingers crossed it works or am being induced tomorrow x*


----------



## sjbno1

Congratulations cherie :)

Stef - they look yummy :)

Kerri - wow induction tomorrow :) how exciting :)

Nothing to report here, never managed to dtd so we'll see :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy with decorating the kitchen and bathroom think i have o so if temps go up tomorrow then next day i will be 1 dpo wooppp fx this month is mine hope your all well and happy Halloween congrats on the baby hun tyler's mum not long then now wwoopp good luck tomoz x x


----------



## MrsLQ

Stef those cakes look amazing!!! nom nom nom


----------



## sjbno1

kerri - hows things?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Not good 

I phoned maternity at 8am to be told... were very very busy but come up and we will see what we can do but no guarentee it will be today.
I go up, sit there for almost 3hrs , monitered for half n hour .... to be sent home and told to call back tomorrow

*


----------



## sun

Wow Stef - Nice piping job on the icing!! I'm making some halloween cupcakes now! :D

Kerri - So lame that you were sent home today :growlmad: But exciting that LOs head is right there! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno sun i was soo upset i never slept lastnite cuz i was soo nervous and for nothing ... now im prob not gonna sleep tonite either incase its tomorrow!! *


----------



## wantingagirl

Stef thanks for the welcome back those cakes look amazing!

I got my BFP this morning, wow 25 months ttc in total!

How is everyone? Has Kerri had her baby?

xxx


----------



## Stef

Shona thats bloody fantastic news. Congratulations. So so pleased for you :hugs:

Thanks about the cakes, made some halloween ones yesterday. Im going to have a bash at sherbet lemon for children in need and if they are any good ill send them into hubbys work to sell to raise some pennies for charity. (any excuse to get my baking stuff out lately)

Kerri congratulations on the birth of Macie, she is absolutely gorgeous. I could just eat her all up! 

Kinda personal but has any one had the coil fitted before? Think I might go for this. I can barely remember to take my tablets for my hypothyroidism so ill never remember to take my pill. (to be fair, for the amount of times we dtd i probably wouldnt even need contraception :rofl:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Congratulations Shona :)

Stef - where's the piccie of macey? I wanna seeeeeee :)

No advice on the coil I'm afraid as never used it :( sorry x


----------



## MrsLQ

Congratulations Shona, that brilliant news

No advice on the coil Stef, sorry.

Yeah Stef I wanna see the picture of Macie too!!!


----------



## Stef

Kerri's Oh sent me a pic. She's really beautiful. I'm sure Kerri will be putting pics of her little princess on as soon as she can 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well aw cant wait see kerris bby stef love the cakes hun congrats on the new bfp wantingagirl Sarah how are you hun mrslq love your bby aww cute afm dont no what dpo i am but all today i have had a weird pain in my lower abdomen its like pulling and tugging type x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Heyy just a quick one ....
I had my little Halloween baby!
Macie Olivia was born at 7:48pm on 31st oct weighing 8lb 4oz x
She's amazing , will do birth story soon 
And pics!!! Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Shona- omg Huge Huge Congratulations!!!!!! 
Over the moon for u xx


----------



## Sambles

Congratulations Shona xx


----------



## sjbno1

awww new ticker Kerri :D off to track down some piccies :D


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi ladies. how you all doing, what's your plans for today? I am going to do a wee bit od shopping (baby supplies) and we are taking the boys into Seans work to show them off!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am still full of it my temps were high this morning i put i had a fever in it x x x


----------



## Stef

Any one wanting to follow my parenting journal link is now in my sig 

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

oooooooooh I shall go ad have a wee peek!!


----------



## Sambles

Just thought I'd drop by and see how everyone is doing on here. Has anyone got any plans for xmas yet? We're still unsure but will probably be at my mum and dad's xmas day then Paul's dad's boxing day. Then I'm working the rest of the week :growlmad:


----------



## sjbno1

hay girls, i lost my link to here! 

Vicky - i know what you mean about christmas, we've decided to stay home this year and if anyone wants to see us on christmas day they can pop in here! Every christmas we end up running around like loons but this year we're not going to :)


----------



## MrsLQ

good on you Sarah

Were going to FIL's so we don't have to cook or clear up the mess after


----------



## sjbno1

That's not a bad idea either cherie lol not sure if you saw I've added you on fb xxx


----------



## Sambles

MrsLQ said:


> good on you Sarah
> 
> Were going to FIL's so we don't have to cook or clear up the mess after

Great idea,i like you're thinking!


----------



## MrsLQ

Oooooh haven't seen that on FB, will have a little looksy.

not sure if we're going to FIL now, lol, as we don't want to get stuck there as everyone will be drinking and were not paying £20+ for a taxi home, so might stay home and go over on boxing day. We have hosted for the past 2 years, so definately not doing that this year!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Sarah I can't see on FB can you message me or let me know what your name is on there, cheers xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

how is everyone? xx


----------



## sjbno1

hi shona,

i'm ok thanks - how are you?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bin in really bad pain with my lower back these last few day do you think i could o early my right side were i have no tube is bad paining i have took a wee sample in my doctors to see if i have got a uti if its not a uti not a clue what it could be unless i am ovulating early what do you girls think xxx


----------



## caleblake

hey girls :hi:

hope your all well. we are goos shona thanks.

Hope izzies potty training is going well.

Hey caz, hope its not a uti they can be painful xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im dragging this this thread back out of the doom & gloom!!

Ladies ......... I miss you all  Are you all well??

Sarah, Caz are either of you ladies expecting yet??

Well an update from me:
Well Ive been a mummy of 2 now for nearly 6 weeks ... cant believe its gone so fast ... time is moving so quick and Macie is growing more & more everyday its amazing, she changes everyday Im so proud! They certainly dont stay babies for long 

We have our 6 week PP check up next week .... Hoping all goes well with that.
Shes doing really well ... Shes a total cutie and the double of her brother  She is getting better at sleeping through the night now too altho we do still have some nights where i get zero sleep!!!  Not used to it as Tyler slept right through near enough from birth!

Anyway thats my little update.

Nearly christmas .... is everyone ready for it .... Im so unprepared this year & skint too which is never good, But i did get my decorations up early again haha!!  

Cant believe this thread is only just over a year old and its basically dead now  I miss all our fun convos xx

Hope your all well anyway xx *


----------



## sjbno1

Hay Kerri - no bfp here :( decided to go for tests as I need to see if there is a reason but I don't think we'll start proceedings until the new year, I need to speak to sam about it though and not sure how that's going to go :wacko: 

Can't believe macie is already 6 weeks - where has that time gone :shock: it's gone far to quickly!

Have you decided what your getting Tyler for Christmas?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hope you get some answers hunny & that theres nothing major wrong xx

Ikno ... Its flew by, So fast ... x

Well ... Tyler has asked for every toy that comes on Tv lol But his main presents are a Nintendo DS & Smokey The Fire Truck (a toy hes been after) ... The rest is stocking fillers like dvd's, games, toy cars etc xx
What about you... what have you bought for Izzie?*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello ladies

Well Zachary is 6 weeks and 2 days and you are so right Kerri it goes super fast. His 6 week PP check went well, but he still has not done a social smile : (

Oliver has a few presents, he has got headphones for his iPad, hungry hippos game, some iron man toy and some other things I can't remember. Have not bought anything for 
Zachary yet. 

Sarah, glad your looking into getting some test done, they are just old to put your mind at rest. I got pregnant within a week of my referral, maybe it is true what they say about relaxing.

Hope everyone is well?? How are you feeling now Caz?


----------



## Stef

Hiiiiiii!!

Funnily I was thinking about this thread yesterday whilst walking into town. 

With out sounding like a complete sap I actually miss this thread, I know alot of us have our own journals now... which dont get me wrong its nice but I just dont always get time to go into every ones journals. Including my own which is often quite neglected. But I just loved coming on here seeing how every one was how all the LO's are and the banter that went on. 

so here is my plea. For just £0.00 per month, you could make a crazed woman smile. You could share stories about worms in pastry, dicuss what antics the weekend held. You could post stories about those mini people that enlighten our lives with joy. With out this... the crazed woman could be miserable, if this continues she could be placed into a white room with white walls and surrounded by men in straight jackets. Please. Dont let this happen. All it costs is £0.00 per month and a few minutes of your time. 

:rofl:

Im not ready for Christmas at all, not even a decoration in site yet! :haha: We are doing this today though, we were going to get a real tree but they are like £30 and TBH we could do with some new decs too so dunno wether to buy both tree and decs or use our fake tree (which cost us £100 5 years ago and poor thing comes 2nd best to a real tree) or cut costs and just use the fake and buy decs only. Really want to go all out for Christmas this year. The other thing is too, our real christmas tree stand is iron, so obv really heavy and I dont want it to leave an imprint in the new carpet! argh!

On other news, little Isla has her jabs this morning. Poor thing! Hope my girly is brave! 

Heres a little pic of Isla (that ive edited on my iphone messing about but thought it looked quite good)

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/65d3189c.jpg

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I am willing to subscribe for the small fee of £0.00 a month to keep that crazed wierdo out of a straight jacket!!!  

hehe!! 

Hope Isla's jabs go ok .... Dreading Macie's 

£100 on a tree... I would expect it to be gold plated for that amount of money!!!
Cant wait to see a pic of your xmas tree though once its all up and decorated !!!  Weve had ours up since last weekend ..Oops  

Cherie - Dont worry about Zachary not doing many smiles hun they all develop at different rates xx
We have our 6 week check on the 13th!!*

*Heres a few pics of my little Macie*
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/smm.jpg
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/0b31ec6a.jpg
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/3.jpg
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_2660.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all doing aw love the pics hun lovely afm 6dpo woopp hope this is my month i have been taking honey and cinnamon 2 spoonfuls a day me and the other half has sex Tuesday night and i was really dry and i am never dry don't no if its the h&c are what what do you girls think x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo lets hope this is your month caz!! 
Im not sure about the dryness hun sorry  I got increased CM in the lead up to my bfp but obvs everyone is different & yours could be like you say related to the h&c xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Stef :crackup: i'm not sure i can afford that though - its a tad pricey - it is a reccession at the mo :haha: missed you girls!

Loving the photos :) your babies are gorgeous! cant believe there here!! 

Cherie - dont worry hun, such Zachery will be smiling before you know it :D 

Kerri - we have got izzie this https://www.elc.co.uk/Wooden-Cottage-Kitchen/130173,default,pd.html cant wait for her to have it :D and i just won a wooden marble run for £5.20 on ebay!!! woop woop

stef - Hope Isla's jabs went ok - what did you decide on with the tree etc

Caz -goodluck with this month :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey sarah 

Wow Izzie is gonna LOVE that kitchen!!  bless her bet you cant wait to see her face!! 

Aww i love ebay! Bargain madness!!

Im going on my 1st night out since new years eve on saturday .... 1 drink and i will be hitting the headlines with my antics so keep an eye out haha!! Not drank in nearly a year*


----------



## sjbno1

I cant wait Kerri - they have that ELC kitchen in our local mothercare and izzie is obsessed with playing with it - shes going to love it :D i got her a hello kitty kitchen for her birthday but its crap, plastic and just horrible, and so small that she cant play with it properly - so a new one was a must!!

i saw your christmas dec photos kerri - they look good :D we have no decs up yet :( we have a new floor being laid on the 22nd December - I think i might go and buy a small tree and put that up then when the floor is laid, izzie can it in her room :D


----------



## Stef

Dont even ask about the christmas decs :cry:

I cant tell you how peeved I am! We have soent £50 on xmas decs and £30 of that was on crappy frigging lights for the tree outside our house, now when buying I didnt even think of the cable length, now our drive way can fit 3 cars on, 1 behind the other etc, so from my front door it is roughly 2 car lengths to this tree, well the pissing cable only gets 1/2 way across the grass before the pissy lights start! GRRRRRRRRRRR! so they look bloody daft! 

I cant decide wether to put them around my front door but not sure if they would just look gay! Then we would look like gay lords. (just for your amusement Kerri)

:brat: :brat: :brat:

so yes, I now don't have a real tree and I've shit lights! (from B&Q they of all people should know to make longer cables)

Sarah love that kitchen, Olivia got the wooden pastel island elc kitchen when she was 2, sadly its not played with much now and clutters up her room. wish they did that one when i bought livs as the one we have you cant really put against the wall as it has stuff on either side so not very practical. especially now that we dont have a spare room. 

For Christmas Olivia has the wooden dolls house & furniture from elc, DS games, DVDs, Mr Maker stuff, Lala loopsy doll, baby born dolly, lego, innotab, kiddizoom, books, games, chocolates, baking stuff & playmobil from us. 

We have also bought her a 3DS, however as I dont like the concept of her using 3D and it not been recommended for under 7's I have gone into all the settings and set up the parental controls and turned off the 3D aspect so even if she tries to turn it on using the button on the side she cant as its completely disabled using the parental controls. We were going to give her this for Christmas and the dolls house for her birthday but we have changed our mind. I think the dolls house at Christmas makes it a little bit more magical. I mean her birthday is only 3 days before xmas so it dosent make too many odds but still. 

For Isla, we have a jumperoo, amazing animals choo choo train, my pal violet, poppin park elefun, clothes and im looking for the perfect rag doll (the rag doll im wanting to be able to keep for her once she has grown up etc)

Going to newcastle tomorrow to finish our Christmas shopping. Looking forward to seeing the fenwicks window display! Wahoo. :)

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Olivia is a lucky girl :) I won a dolls house when I was pregnant with Izzie and that will be her birthday pressie next year, we're going to get all the furniture for it - i cant wait :) 

Sorry to hear about the lights, its crap when that happens, I always think about doing the lights outside but know that I'd get annoyed if they didnt fit xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef you look like gaylords anyway so it wouldn't make a difference!! 

Urgh all this talk of Christmas usually would get me excited but am sooo not ready this year!!!! And soo lacking pennies too!! 

The wind here is bloody horrendous, is it bad where anyone else is?*


----------



## sjbno1

We the wind isnt particularly bad here but sam made some rediculous contraption to put the recycle bins etc in and that got windswept yesterday just missing my neighbours windows! FAIL!!!! 

What's everyone up to today? We're gonna go to our last babygroup of the year today and then to a friends for lunch :) although we're gonna walk and its freezing out there LOL

Oh Kerri, just quickly, Im being lazy really, just wondering how much you paid for your icandy apple? And was it new or used? Think I'm gonna sell one and invest in a bugaboo donkey ;) LOL you know for when i do get a bfp LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I was used hun and i paid £230 and that included lots of bits too like
The main frame, Carseat, Pushchair Seat, Carrycot, Parasol ( bloody broken one too grr)Spare wheels & Inner tubes, Car seat adapters, erm there was maybe more but i cant remember.

Today my plans are: Pop into town and get some more xmas shopping done, & Pray that Steven buys me something new to wear for tomorrow night!!! lol 
Then we have friends round for a takeaway tonight xx*


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey ladies 

Sorry I have been AWOL, been a hectic few days will update tomorrow (well later today) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie seen your Facebook and sending huge hugs *


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks Kerri :) I'm gonna sell mine I think once I can work out a price, didn't want to sell my car seat though as was hoping to use that again :) really just need a bfp now :haha: then I will know when to sell :)

Cherie - hope your ok :hugs:

Anyone got anything planned today?? We have a Christmas decoration party tonight :) and friend coming over this afternoon :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awww Sarah  where abouts in your cycle are you now.... U been using opks etc still??
I'm off for a nosey in town then going out to my friends mums 50th tonight hope its a good night x

Hope you have a nice night Sarah! X*


----------



## Stef

Christmas decoration party? Sounds interesting. Tell me more :D

well ive finally found something to wear for my uni interview. hope i get in. I really do! 

Christmas shopping in newcastle yesterday was a waste of time. :( never mind though.

Hope you're having a good night Kerri!

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Christmas decoration party was fab, had to leave early as Sam working tomorrow :( 

Stef - basically you all bring a decoration and then everyone decorates the house with them, was really good fun and it looked fab afterwards :)

Kerri cd7 or 8 not sure lol


----------



## Stef

ooh. that's different. never heard of any one doing this before. glad you had fun. 

what's izzie making of Christmas this year??

sarah im really hoping you get that bfp soon, are you using anything extra? did you manage to speak to Sam about having more tests.

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Izzie is loving Christmas so far, my cousins love all things magical (even though there 22 lol) so they have been telling her loads of stories about father christmas etc so she loves it :) 

I spoke to Sam and he has agreed so that's good, once his work is quiter I will book us both in to get the ball rolling :) it'll be about April time. 

I've been using OPKs - they show ovu but still no luck, vicky has kindly given me a box of cbfm sticks too :)


----------



## Stef

Awww bless Izzie. Olivia is so excited by Christmas this year. Bless her. Every morning she runs into our bedroom to ask if Santa has been. Lol! 

Glad your talk with Sam went well. :hugs: you never know you might be like Vicky, go for tests and discover your pregnant lol. 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Thanks all i had a fab night it was a really good laugh, Didnt get too drunk but did have a few drinks & a dance which was fun!!  

Today we have been to one of Tyler's friends 4th birthday parties then we went to see Santa  
Here is some photos of Tyler with the big guy! lol Macie slept through the whole situation so we didnt bother waking her to get her picture taken as she looked so settled 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/c6ba0163.jpg
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/46a98a2c.jpg
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/75e8d770.jpg

And heres my little lady, Shes still so teeny!
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/49faecb7.jpg
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/44eb55d3.jpg

Tonight my plans are - NOTHING! Maybe dvd and some munch, whats everyone else upto?*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm 9dpo love the pics hun x x x


----------



## MrsLQ

Kerri she looks so tiny! Zachary seems massive now!!

Haven't done much today, am currently on 21 tablets a day and they really knocked me for 6 today as only started them all back yesterday. Sean looked after the kids and cooked the dinner and didn't even make that much mess, he also made broccoli and Stilton soup, yum.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Name Change!

Just to let everyone know that i asked for my username to be changed as the other one was blatently obviously "me" ... and there are things i feel comfortable posting on hre with you girls that i really dont want some people that i know reading etc also as bnb comes up in google alot i thought it was best i ask for it to be changed to something less obvs.

So this is my new username ... it still relates to me (Ty -Tyler) (Ma- Macie) yet isnt too obvious x*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i will be testing on the 18th witch is my dads birthday if no af fx the witch stays away x x x


----------



## sjbno1

I like the new name change Kerri :) more suited I guess as your now a mummy of 2 :) macie looks so teeny and gorgeous :) she's such a dinky lady :) how much does she weigh now??

Cherie - what are all the pills for??

Caz - goodluck this month :)

Stef - bless Olivia that is so cute :)

Can't believe it's less than 2 weeks till Christmas, this year has flown by, so not ready and got some presses left to buy :dohh: need go get finishing my shopping really!! Gonna try and get some stuff tomorrow if I can after I've seen my friend :)

Can't wait though, should be good this year and will be glad to get out of the office for a bit as it's really starting to bug me now, I'm not enjoying work at the mo, I think I just don't want to do what I do anymore, need to get preggers and leave lol


----------



## MrsLQ

The tablets are 
1. Antibiotics (for mastitis) x 3 
2. Anti lactation tablets x 8 
3. Beta blockers (for migraines) x 3 
4. Peppermint capsules x3
5. Ibs tablets x3

Actibiotics stop tomorrow and anti lactation ones stop in 9
Days. The anti lactation tablets make you sleep, which is why I have been so tired since taking them. I have basically decided I have to really look after myself for my children. So am taking my tablets and have started exercise lightly using EA Active on the PS3. 

Yesterday started reward and star charts with Oliver and they worked excellently, although he kept asking "do I get a sticker for getting in the bath and out and putting my pjs on". The best part was that he went to bed in his bed at 8.30 by himself after 2 stories and 3 lullabies. The stories and lullabies are rewards for his behavior during the day. 

Kerri, the name change makes sense!! That's why I didnt reference Oliver in my name as I knew I would be having more kiddies!!!

How is everyone?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie all those tablets  bet your soo fed up of taking all them but lets hope they help you xx 

Yehh im defo glad they changed my name  xx

What are everyones plans today?

Me & Macie are off for our 6 week check today at 3.30pm .... Was planning on going by car but i reckon if i step outside today i could fly my way there ..... Its sooo bloody windy!!!*


----------



## MrsLQ

Weve just chilled this morning, Oliver gone Playgroup, gonna clean dishes. We're going to do painting his afternoon, then cook dinner. Sean in London today for work so won't. E back till quite late. How bout everyone else? Also got to follow through with routine with oliver.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Cherie i wrote in your journal about reward charts .... Hope it works for you as well as it does for us x
Painting sounds fun ......What you gonna cook for dinner??*


----------



## MrsLQ

Nothing to exciting I am afraid, minted lamb burgers, potatoes, carrots, peas, sweetcorn and gravy. Think I might try and do some hand prints with the boys. It's horrible it's barely 4 o clock and almost dark... Boo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Same here cherie so dark, wet & wild out there oh and dont forget bloody baltic!!

Just got back from our 6 week check .... All went great Macie decided to do the biggest pee all over the Drs bed haha!!! Shes weighing 11lb 3oz now and its doing everything she should be and more for her age   

Everything is good with me too she mentioned all the contraception methods but i asked if i could go away and think about it so she gave me a form to read over about all the different options...... urgh! 

She didnt check my stitches as they are all inside but she said if it hurts when i DTD then let them know but she thinks seen as ive got no pain at the moment that they should all be healed.

But yeh so all in all .... were ok  *


----------



## Sambles

Glad the 6 week check went well, it sounds like Macie is doing great :thumbup: I was thinking about contraception the other day ( I know, I'm a bit ahead of myself) and am thinking about getting the implant possibly. Although if this baby is anything like Sam and doesn't sleep then we probably won't dtd til he/she is about 10 :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*HAHA!! I may be joining you there Vicky ... Labour with gas & air only .... Left me traumatised!! 

**Note im obvs not actually going to be joining you while dtd as that would be disturbing & wrong lol **

Im not fussed about ever dtd again in all fairness lol my vag is destroyed and im enjoying sleep too much!! *


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: kerri


----------



## sjbno1

Glad your appointment went well today and macey is growing nice and big :)

Cherie - eek to all the tablets :( hope they work for you :)

Vicky - ellooooooo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha just wanted to clarify that sarah haha dont want vicky thinking im trying to get kinky haha!!*


----------



## sjbno1

Lol some Internet stalking there Kerri :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha erm disturbing internet stalking lol!*


----------



## sjbno1

Very

Hows your Christmas shopping going Kerri? I have a few more things to get, the hardest is for my little bro who's 21 - have no idea what to get him, any ideas??


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I've still got a few bits to get but am not too far off being done now x
Hmmm does he have an iPhone ... You could get him iTunes vouchers??  not sure Hun boys are hard to buy for as they get older!*


----------



## sjbno1

He has a htc :( men are such a pain!!

What have you got Steven for Christmas?? X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*So far I've got him clothes, a huge tub of them giant strawberries lol and I'm getting him some stuff he's chose on eBay cuz u can't buy it in the shops as its for his hunting x
Men are deffo pains to buy for!*


----------



## Stef

Hello!!

Just very quickly popping in as im just doing some last minute prep and getting myself ready for tomorrows interview at uni. Have to say im so so so nervous right now. Perhaps im putting too much pressure on myself but really really really really want to make a good impression and get in on this years intake. Unless im a definite no I wont even find out until March. Argh. Wish me luck girls im so gona need it!

Kerri glad all was well with you & Macie and 6w PP check. Macie sounds like shes doing just great. Still cant wait to meet her. <3

Cherie, :shock: @ all those tablets but hope they do their stuff and your back to rights in no time. 

Sarah, I too arent yet ready for Christmas. So far ive bought Chris Sexy 212 VIP perfume and some M&S Mr Men socks. :rofl: I dunno what else to buy him. Its the first year in ages that we are buying for each other, cant wait to see what he has got me, we have gone with out buying each other for the last few years in order to buy some one else something and this year we have said fk it, if we dont have money to spend on them then they arent getting! Feels so nice to be buying each other when we dont actually treat our self very often to anything and especially with me now on poxy SMP. 

xx


----------



## caleblake

hello ladies just passing through to see how you all are :thumbup: been away down south and the boys are keeping me busy as usual. Ive got david a flying lesson, terry prachet book, coffee machine and pes12 for the xbox plus a personalised wallet from the boys...........spoilt man :haha:

hope your all well and ive not missed anything too nexciting xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Eeeek Christmas next week!!! Are we all ready! *


----------



## sjbno1

Haha we're rubbish at posting on here lol

I have a few bits left to get, mainly for Sams stocking and another main pressie which I'm hoping to get on Wednesday night with some late night shopping :) then I'm done and of course the wrapping to do aswell :) and my new floor being laid on thursday :wacko: it's never ending in this house lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ikno poor stefs appeal isn't working!! Lol

I cant believe how fast Xmas has come around!!! I think I'm
Now just about ready... Got to nip into town mid week to pick up 2 more things then I think I'm done!! Xx

Hope everyone's had a nice weekend x*


----------



## Stef

Perhaps i need a new plea. To be honest. I've done a pretty crappy job myself posting on here in this last week but I've had so much rubbish to contend with which I will update you all on when I can be arsed to talk about it and equally not posting from my phone.

Chris and I are going to be taking advantage of Olivia's last day in nursery on Tuesday to finish our Christmas shopping and of course my last minute bits for Olivia's birthday. 

Then come each evening we will be drowning ourselves in as much alcohol as we can drink whilst wrapping presents eating festive foods and listening to Christmas songs by the Christmas tree. 

Chris only has Monday and Friday to work this week so it's all fit in very nicely. He hasn't had Christmas eve off since the year Olivia was born. 

And Thursday is Olivia's birthday too. We're taking her to the panto and out for something to eat after but were also being accompanied by some good friends (a girl I met on here, her husband and her little girl) so all round that too should be a really good day. 

In Bridlington at present though travelling home tomorrow so I will pop on the laptop and update properly then 

Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Yay to almost finishing Kerri :D thats fab :D 

I need to still go and get some things for Sam and for sams grandad! then i'm done - i'm trying to wrap everything up in the next few days so its not a mad rush on christmas eve as we have a mental christmas planned - Thursday we're off to Harrods to see santa and then winter wonderland, friday i need to clean, christmas eve we're at sams mums, christmas day we're here at home and i'm cooking, monday we're at my aunts for boxing day and Tuesdays we're at sams aunts :wacko: then work for two days and then round two of business :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Busy times  Ooo your cooking christmas dinner ... I would probably burn ours & end up gettin chinese haha  were going to my mums for christmas x*


----------



## sjbno1

Eeeek i'm so excited Sam just got his new pimlico van with the number plate - B1DET

Very excited about this lol 

and yep i'm cooking :D more fall me!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yayy for the new vehicle  Is it for work?? xx

Im sure your cooking will be fine sarah ... Better than mine would be.

Well my little Macie pants is 7 weeks old today !! Where has 7 weeks gone!
Here she is looking all pretty & smiley
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/5-1.jpg

Here she is in the bath tonite xx
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/ss.jpg*


----------



## sjbno1

shes just soooo cute :D wish you lived closer so we could have baby cuddles :D

Basically when he started there he got a vehicle which was fleet number 44 which is an old van, and there fleet numbers go up to PP150 and today hes been given PP131 :D so a massive jump and it kinda means he's been accepted into the company which is fab :D


----------



## sjbno1

If i'm honest I do make a fab roast dinner LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Shes my babe xx 

Hmm yes i wish we lived closer so i could sample this roast dinner haha!!
Great news about Sams van & job .... Bet hes chuffed *


----------



## sjbno1

i'd make you a yummy roast Kerri :) not sure it'd travel well by royal mail though LOL 

she is so cute Kerri - I can see Tyler in her face (sounds strange as I have never met him either but i just can) do they look similar from when Tyler was little?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sjbno1 said:


> i'd make you a yummy roast Kerri :) not sure it'd travel well by royal mail though LOL
> 
> she is so cute Kerri - I can see Tyler in her face (sounds strange as I have never met him either but i just can) do they look similar from when Tyler was little?

They are sooo alike its scary, Everyone comments on how alike they are 

Tyler is on the right xx
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/TylerMaciexx.jpg


----------



## Stef

Lmao Sarah I cant help but lol @ B1DET :rofl:

Well, im now home from Bridlington and have a busy week ahead starting with xmas shopping tomorrow.

Christmas... were going to the inlaws https://www.deviantart.com/download/95789148/skeptical_emoticon_by_yourlittleirs.png

Uhmmm chinese im bloody starving, came back from brid and forgot there was nothing at all in the house to eat so ive had a packet of crisps for my tea. I need to go shopping desperately. I havent even been able to have a cup of tea as im out of tea bags. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Stef - Have fun with the inlaws haha i know how much u love them!!*


----------



## sjbno1

wow they are alike!!! bless baby tyler :D

Stef - I had cereal for dinner :D

Right now i'm watching knocked up - anyone seen this film?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*me! Good film .... The very 1st time i felt Tyler kick i was in the cinema watching knocked up!! lol*


----------



## sjbno1

lol it seems quite good - i'm taking advantage that Sam isnt here tonight to sit on my laptop and watch a DVD that Sam will hate lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha its good you will enjoy it xx I Do that too.... Steven went out the other night so i watched "Burlesque" with Cher & Christina Aguilera ...... LOVED IT.... Added to the xmas list*


----------



## sjbno1

lol me and sky movies are good friends now :D


----------



## Stef

Kerri... F off. :haha:

Ive seen knocked up too, tis funny. 

Heres a pic of Isla https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/1b0f33c8.jpg

I cant get her to smile when I have a camera in my hand, shes just so serious she refuses. She looks at me as if to say WTH are you doing pointing that in my face! Then as soon as i out the camera down she smiles! Raar annoying! lol

xx


----------



## sjbno1

ohhhh shes so cute too!!! i need myself one of those :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Order one sarah ... should be here in around 9months or so 

stef - shhh u love me! .... Isla is a munchkin*


----------



## Stef

I have 2 up for grabs Sarah, can post tomorrow! :rofl:

x


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: can you get them on ebay LOL 

:haha: knocked out the sex scene lol


----------



## Stef

Im watching Kirsties home made Christmas, its just not doing it. Seeing how her house looks more xmassy than mine. Pffft! Cow bag! shes such a domesticated godess. Cow bag!

We took Sky movies off to save ££ whilst on Mat leave. Got to say I am missing it. =/

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sky movies is fab at xmas time....... We dont have the movies now either *


----------



## sjbno1

its £5 at the mo because of christmas :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/aac55343.jpg


*Happy birthday Olivia!!!!*

Have a fantastic day!!! Xx

Hope all you girls are well ... Only 4 sleeps till Xmas!!!
Strange to think that this time last year we had all not long started chatting


----------



## Stef

Hey girls

Just popping on to wish you all a happy Christmas! Hope every one has a truely fantastic day and Santa brings you all some lovely pressies! 

Love to you all. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Popping in to wish you all a 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/6390a33d.jpg

Hope you have a fantastic day xxxx*


----------



## sjbno1

Merry Christmas girls xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Did everyone have a nice xmas??*


----------



## sjbno1

hay kerri, i had a fab christmas and was very spoilt, Sam got me a kindle and a new laptop :) izzie loved christmas this year, loved all the presents she got and enjoyed opening them all, so much so she asked for more lol tomorrow we're going to sams aunts so her wish will be granted lol 

How was your christmas? Did Tyler have a good time? what did you all get? xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Wow sounds fab!!! Those kindles look really good 

Aww we had a lovely day too we all got spoilt, kids got loads, Macie got toys, clothes, playgym, etc
Tyler got his smokey the fire truck he's been after, nintendo DS, games, DVDs, arts & craft stuff, clothes, toys .... Lots!

We had a lovely day *


----------



## Stef

Hello lovely's! 

We had a fab day here too, Christmas morning was spent at home opening pressies, Olivia got rosebud dolls house which she is very pleased with, she loves her innotab, but my god we have been trough 16 aa batteries for it already so were going to buy rechargeables. She got lots of other things too like DS games, lalaloopsy, playmobil just to name a few. The girls spoilt. Isla got her jumperoo which she loves. Defo a good buy, she got a tummy time mat thing but still hates being on her tum! Lol. Little monkey! She also got shape sorting bus, bath toys, my pal violet, amazing animals train, clothes etc. 

I got Marc Jacobs Oh Lola perfume, pandora charm, inbetweeners movie DVD and the series box set, slippers, chocolates and smellys. Chris is happy cos he got a whole array of stuff for his Xbox from games to wireless wheels to headsets. 

We headed over MILS at lunch for Christmas dinner and spent the day there before coming home about 7:30pm and yesterday we were supposed to go to Bridlington but grandad wasn't well so were going down new year instead so we just had a quiet boxing day at home. 

Chris is off til Thursday, then back in but finished 4pm instead of 10pm new years eve. 

Any one have any plans for the new year? X


----------



## sjbno1

sounds you girls had a lovely day and all the kids were spoilt :D 

Kerri - glad you had a nice day, did you get Tyler the 3DS? 

Stef - 16 batterys! eek thats kinda crazy, can it not be charged up on a mains? I was tempted to get izzie one to get her off my ipad but in the end figured she had enough so didnt bother :) they look really good though :) 

Well i'm back to work tomorrow and Thursday then on Friday I have a birthday party and Saturday we have a party too, so that'll probably go on to the evening, should be good fun though!!!

Getting really annoyed, trying to book euro disney and the crappy website isnt working :wacko: sure its just trying to annoy me!!! GRRRRRR


----------



## Stef

Sarah, I think you can get a mains charger but it is literally that, so she would need to sit near socket to play etc it dosent actually charge it and never like the idea of that to be honest so would rather buy the rechargeable battery sets. 

Olivia got a 3ds for her birthday but I've restricted all the parental controlls so she can only play in 2D as its not recommended for children under 7. 

I'm so tired lately it's beyond a joke. Christmas day I fell asleep at 8pm and last night I fell asleep at 9pm and Liv woke us all at 8:45am. Ugh! 

We need to pick the car up today too. Nice long walk in the cold. Looks overcast out too. Nice! 

Wow at Euro Disney. When you going there? I'd
Love to take Livy. Just can't afford to go any where at min with me on mat leave and If i get in uni I'll be leaving work so god knows when my next Holiday would be :/ 

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all had a nice christmas x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - thats a good idea about the 3D section on the 3DS :) 

Euro Disney will be our first holiday abroad since I fell pregnant in Nov 2008 so its been a while, we went away last year just after izzie was one 1 but that was only to Poole in Dorset, I really want to go to NYC and i'm hoping Sam will take me for my 30th!! HAHAHA I can all but dream!! 

Hay Caz :wave: hows things with you?


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun just waiting to o hun how are u hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*No Sarah we just got him a regular DS as like Stef said its not recommended for under 7. 

I have such a sore throat today it's pissing me off ... Everytime I swallow, has the exact same about 2week ago am hoping it's not tonsillitis *


----------



## sjbno1

Caz - I am well thanks but not really ttc at the mo, sam is working shifts and all the hours at the mo so dtd isnt really a priority lol kinda more NTNP :) 

Kerri - that makes sense, I have a old DS which isnt bad, i bought it for the brain training but never get a moment to use it.

I've made a decision today though girlies, i've decided to get back into my fitness - i'm going to do 3 different exercises a week - once on the kinect, once on the wii and my dvd - i'm going to do it between Sam being home late etc so i have the front room to myself :) wish me luck as discipline in exercise isnt my stong point :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Wayyy go Sarah I've just bought the Zumba 2 for wii ... Hoping it's not too hard to follow.

Well I think I will be going docs tomorro as I've got a fever, dizzy . Terrible sore throat and little white lumps on my tonsils *


----------



## sjbno1

i hope I can stick to it Kerri - need to wait and see :) 

Hope you feel better hun, i seem to have had every illness under the sun :( its really horrible x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my opk today x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111228-00043.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sjbno1

yay for a positive OPK! I've given up with them at the mo - caz has your OH had any tests done?


----------



## Stef

Ive got Zumba for the kinect. Not tried it yet though.

Can I also mention how pissed off I am. Chris was using my laptop the other day and left it on the floor, my dear clumsy child came along and stood on it and now my space bar dosent work properly and half the keys feel like they are sticking. 

Soooo peeved! Ive only had it since summer too. Really really annoyed and got an assignment to try and do on it over the next 3 days too and its gona annoy me beyond belief. 

:(

xx


----------



## sjbno1

omg i would be very pissed off if that was me too! is it insured? 

well sam was home early so no exercise instead i ended up eating chocolate trifle! LOL That is not going to help my weight loss plan but at least its gone now!!!

think i'm gonna have a bath in a bit and have an early night! this christmas work malerky is to much like hard work LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I'm in sooo much pain!!

Urgh Stef the Zumba is solid!! I made it up as I went along haha!!! 

Oh what a bugger about the laptop!! U best get it working again soon ready for chats!! Xx*


----------



## caz & bob

sjbno1 said:


> yay for a positive OPK! I've given up with them at the mo - caz has your OH had any tests done?

yes hun hes fine its me i have only 1 tube and just keep losing them so i have to go straight the hozzy when i find out for progesterone's x x x


----------



## sjbno1

fingers crossed for a sticky bean soon :) would they ever offer IVF?

kerri - are you still poorly :( not good :( 

Sam has just jumped in the bath :angry: i just want a bath and bed - why is that so difficult in this house, sometimes sam is the most caring husband other times he cant see past his own nose! and only looks after himself!! could you imagine if we did that!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Arghh Sarah this drives me mad when Ive been looking forward to a nice bath all day and then Steven goes in, or he's busy so can't watch tyler & Macie.

Yehh I've been drs thismorning they've given me penicillin for a week x*


----------



## sjbno1

fingers crossed it works quickly hun :) 

and yep Sam is the same, he wanted to do some stuff in his shed yesterday so i dressed izzie up and she went and played in the garden LOL he then had to watch her whilst i tidied up LOL


----------



## Stef

I get annoyed by baths in this house any way. I can never ever have a bath in peace. Olivia tends to jump in and if its not Olivia because she is in bed or what ever then I get disturbed in some other form instead. 

Like the other night I must have dozed off in the bath for like 10 mins and next thing I know I can hear Isla crying only its getting louder and louder... because he is walking up the stairs to pass me her to sort her out and stop her crying. FFS! Hello im in the bath!

Yet when Chris is in the bath I make sure Olivia dosent go disturbing him and he gets a peaceful bath from start to finish!

Kerri, hope the tonsilitas clears up quickly, good excuse to eat icecream though with out feeling guilty! haha

Chris is back at work tomorrow after 5 days off, as much as he annoys me a few more days would have been nice. 

Kerri I bet ill be making the zumba up too 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

stef - thats like our house, if sam is having a bath i makesure he can have it in peace but if izzie is awake i get disturbed for such random things :wacko:


----------



## jem_5500

Hi there we re month one of ttc#2 room for another? x


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Jem :wave:

i'm sarah :)

grrr feel like AF is going to be here early!! :angry: have those horrible crampy feelings :( gonna eat chocolate and sulk because even though we're more NTNP its still annoying LOL


----------



## Stef

Hi Jem welcome to the thread :wave:

Sarah, eat lots of chocolate, will make me feel better, ive stuffed my face over the festive holiday

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* Jem xx

I've ate like a pig yet lost 3lbs woooo!! Xx*


----------



## Stef

kerri........

F-off!



:rofl:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: jem x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Stef said:


> kerri........
> 
> F-off!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xx

*Lol you love me and you know you do!!*


----------



## sjbno1

kerri - its amazing how quickly you can go off someone :haha: *dislike*

i dread to think how much i've put on - i'm gonna lose some weight for our holiday in April as I dont want to look like a whale LOL


----------



## jem_5500

hi, 

speaking of weight I go for weigh in tomorrow....dreading it! lost nearly 2 stone and think I have put half on!!!

TYMA I am jealous!!!! but seeing as I dont know you I wont be rude just yet :D 

I hate this waiting game, I forgot how hard it was after last time. My 25 HPT turned up today but now so sure it will happen. All I know is I am in so achy on lower right side and I dont wanna drink tea but reckon that bits all in the mind!!!

What stage are people at xxxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha be as rude as you like Jem ... These lot are haha!!

Well since i joined this thread ive had my bfp and I've had my baby lol she's 2monthd old tomorrow  where does the time go.... Most of the others have had their babies too but we kinda just all stuck around here for chats xx *


----------



## Stef

Rude... Me?? Never!! :rofl: 

Well done at the weight loss Jem, that's my next plan of action. 

I too now have my 2nd baby, she's just since turned 4 months. How time flies. Going too fast :( 

There are still some on the thread TTC and 1 is pregnant due in March, but like Kerri said, even though i have been fortunate to have my 2nd already I have all stuck around for chats etc, shared a rocky emotional road with ladies on this thread and we have all got along so well. Don't let that put you off though, any new comers are more than welcome so stick around. We're a nice bunch. :) or I like to think so. 

Well talk about rubbish nights kip, 2 nights in a row olivia has woken up screaming in pain that her ear hurts, and if that's not enough I'm sleeping in my mums living room on the worlds most uncomfortable sofa bed (thanks DFS for my bad back). Grandads ill so I thought it was best the kids and I stayed at mums. Driving 2 hours home today though to pick Chris up from work and then 2 hours back down again so reckon I'm gona be celebrating new year knocking out a few ZzZZzz's lol! Arent I exciting!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh no way what's wrong with your gdad?? Hope he's better soon. 
Well your sleepy new year sounds about exciting as my mopey painful tonsilitis new year!!  what a pair hey! 

Question: how many weeks pp were you ladies when you got your period? 
With Tyler I'm sure I was around 6 wk pp but this time I'm 9wk plans there's still no sign..... I'm also formula feeding 

Wonder where it is??

Oh and ......
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/a2f7a40e.jpg*


----------



## sjbno1

Jem - well I'm kinda NTNP at the mo due to hubby's hours but was ttc for what seems like forever lol far more relaxed now about what will happen will happen etc :) gonna go to the drs in April to get the ball rolling if no bfp still :) how long have you been ttc??

Stef - yike to all the driving - you should make him get a train :) and rubbish about your back :( 

Kerry - hope you feel better soon :hugs: loving the new year sign but hate to tell you new year is tomorrow :haha:

Today I need to go and get the food for next week and back on with eating healthy before we go away :dohh: and then we're going to a birthday party this afternoon for my friends little girl :) should be good xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I kno Sarah but it was just incase I'm not on here tomorrow xx*


----------



## Stef

He's full of a cold/flu virus, he's had it for over a week now. But he hasnt bounced back properly since he was in hospital earlier this month. 

I wish Chris could drive as its a pain in the arse being his personal taxi service. Trouble is lessons etc are so expensive now we just can't afford it whilst I'm on maternity leave. :(

Xx


----------



## caz & bob

happy new year girls hope you all have a good one x


----------



## caz & bob

well look at my opks woopp x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111231-00045.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yay caz!!!  here's to a 2012 baby for you x*


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: Kerri i was only messing with ya :hugs: 

Hope everyone is having a fab night and 2012 brings you any dreams that didnt come true, true :D 

caz hopefully those OPKS will lead to a bfp :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*We went out for a meal earlier and Macie decided to poo .. So I took her into the loos to change her and there's no changing facilities at all so luckily I had brought the portable change mat and had to use a blanket to pad it, then we went and sat back down and she finally fell asleep and this plonker came in and started paying the bagpipes where we were sat ..... She screamed!!!! 

Bac home now having my 1st sober new year since I was about 14. X*


----------



## sjbno1

we went out for dinner too but had no bagpipes :haha: id have been so pissed with them!! what a stupid person!

thinking i might be in bed before 12! lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hahahaha what's happend to us Sarah .... Anyone would think we were 90*


----------



## jem_5500

Lol

Sarah- this is month one for us, last time with Oliver we were very lucky I came off cerezette and concieved month one. this time according to my mother in law age is against me so it may take longer!!! ( I am 30 in March!!!)

New year... well I nealry slept through it except the whole world and his wife seemed to set fire works off which woke me up...and hubby after I kicked him very hard! Was worried about Oliver. he was fine, we did however have 4 cats hiding under the table terrified so i ended up calming them down! Then I went back to bed!!

Still in pain on right hand side, I had this last month, ended up in Aand E got a scn and got told it was a burst cycst or something-after 4 pregnancy tests when I knew it wasnt posssible due to no :sex: they didnt believe me though!!! BUT i also had this pain when I conceived Ollie so not sure what to think!

I go back to work tomorrow urgh, neant to be marking books now but rther be on here!!!
xx


----------



## sjbno1

haha Jem what do you do for a living? eek if you have time against you so do it *gulp* not looking forward to turning 30 this year lol


----------



## Stef

Morning ladies. 

I think I've broken my back in 6 places after sleeping on a sofa bed for almost a week. Came home last night because I couldn't stand it any more and my back still feels bad this morning. :( oh and to top that off I'm full and I mean full of cold! Yuk! 

I also stood on the scales at mams and realised how much of a pie I've become! Big fat pie! So... Here's to the diet. Slimming will be my main focus, especially as we go on holiday in April, I want to feel comfortable and not feel like a great heffalump!! (which i do now) I managed to loose 2 stone after Liv but it all went back on when I went back to work etc so this time it needs to stay off. 

Xx


----------



## jem_5500

Hi all,

I am a teacher, I teach Year 6, I am special needs coordinator and child protection officer... its tough but love it, I could honestly have belted her one!

Spent 4 hour son the phone to day trying to explain to payroll that 1151 in tax was not basic rate tax and was not acceptable and not right. Didnt believe me! She said it was basic rate... FInlly getting all back dated tax and that back, half on friday and rest when i dont pay tax in january... I can go to the hairdressers now! (wont tell hubby how much it really costs!)

Still feeling groggy today but its prob still too early for symtoms and doubt they are anyway!

Hope your back is feeling better Stef xx I managed to put on 4lb over xmas and the slimming group has got me right on trck, i like the fact as well i can do it still if i get pregnant coz my group is my lifeline.

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Stef - hope your back is better soon :( having a bad back is not good x 

Jem - grrrrrrrrrrrrr to the annoying payrol women! glad your getting a refund :D at least you can say that the money you spent at the hair dressers was from that ;)

I need to go on a diet too (like every year) but i'm still on holiday mode so been eating loads of bad stuff! not good! I've decided to start in a couple of weeks as that way the christmas stuff should be pretty much gone.


----------



## jem_5500

Yeah, to be sure I had no temptation I hate the rest of the christmas cake Monday! My theory was if it wasnt there I wouldnt eat it any more :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Haha good theory ... I like it  think al be using that one in future!

Arghh I've been up since 6am as Tyler is back at nursery today .... We've all been having great lie ins over the Xmas holidays .... This is a shock to the system!! 
Macie also has her first set of injections tomorrow .... Bless my little lady, not looking forward to that!! 

What's everyones plans for the weekend.... Im gonna be meeting up with Stef again  were gonna have some lunch out and have a good catch up as its been too long .... Also it will be the 1st time I've met Isla and she's 4months old!!! And 1st time she's met Macie and she's 2month!! Will be nice ......,wont it Stefan!!!*


----------



## Stef

Hey

Sarah, my back has improved on what it was but it aches every day any way, I think its never recovered really from me carrying Isla and the fact ive hypertensive joints but im gona mention it all to the dr on Thursday because I cant carry on like this, mind the extra weight im lugging about with me wont be helping either. 

Jem, great theory on the Christmas cake, my friend is also a teacher but teaches either year 4 or 5, cant remember. Although at present she has decided to go back and do her masters so she isnt in school every day now but often in uni at weekends too.

Yes Saturday should be a good day Kerrance. I cant wait, It has been far too long, 5 months too long. I cant wait to have little Macie snuggles, also be funny to see how much difference there is between Macie and Isla in size. Isla is like the mitchellin man. :rofl:

well im feeling sorry for myself today and not planning on doing anything, going any where or even getting dressed other than a change of PJs after a nice bath when I get chance. Chris is at work and this cold is doing my head in. I can barely swallow today, eugh. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Yes will be good to see the size difference, Macie was sooooooooo teeny at birth but shes got so big now .... growing far to fast!!! 

TIME FOR ANOTHER BABY!! HAHA  ..... No! x

OBEM TONITE GIRLS YAYYY!!!! Are you all watching??? x*


----------



## Stef

Yes i am!!! I love it :)

I also went to school with some one who is a midwife where its filmed this time so im gona be on the look out! haha.

eeee, Kerri weds nights will be our date night again

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ooo cool  
Yayyy date nights!! 
Will be strange watching it .... not pregnant! x*


----------



## sjbno1

Jem - thats a good idea - we need to get rid of the bad stuff from our house, I took some stuff to work today :D

Steph -Hopefully the dr can help tomorrow :) 

kerri - more babies i've not even got pregnant with number 2 yet, bound to make me super broody and that'll just annoy me lol 

Plans for the weekend - erm not much, working tomorrow, then friday i'm shopping for a new camera and a outfit for a wedding for me and whiz then saturday and sunday nothing planned :) Sam is off from Sunday so hoping to start sorting my house out :D


----------



## jem_5500

:flower: hi everyone

Stef, I am doing my MA too, just completed first year which gives me a SENCo qulifications and now onto Leadership and management which I have to fit in on a Tuesday night after work at Reading uni.

past few days I have felt nauseous, today hugely so to point I thought I would throw up in car on way home. I stupidly tested which of course is too early and got which shouldnt have upset me or suprise me but it did! Silly woman!

I just dont know if the cramps and sickness are symptoms or jsut hopeful! with my ds I got IB but had nothing yet and too be honest dont remember much else about how I felt as we were burgled the day I had the IB so was too busy dealing with insurance etc.

I have however had a small amount of EWCM so again not sure what to think! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!!!

Weekend is Slimming group-man I better loose some weight I have eaten like a rabbit past few days! Ollie has abday party, and I am using a little but of my tax rebate to get my hair cut! then SUnday MA assignemtn work, tidying and marking!

Hope you all have a great time enjoy your meet up xxxx

I am tucked up in bed meant to be working whilst feeling grotty but I am finding this a geat distraction !!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*They all sound like positive signs Jem Hopefully this is the lead up to your bfp! x*


----------



## jem_5500

x-TyMa-x said:


> *They all sound like positive signs Jem Hopefully this is the lead up to your bfp! x*

I kinda dont like getting my hopes up though, i keep convincing myself the signs are good but then try to plant self on the ground! I have read there isnt always IB so ho hum. I also never got sickness with ds! so its all very very different. SOrry to keep going on I am jsut sooo impatient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## sjbno1

Will you test again or wait for af to not turn up first?

I dont look for any symptoms now :( i've had every symptom every month and no bfp so i've given up now lol


----------



## jem_5500

if i say i will wait I would be lying as my ICs are lying near by so i will test and be disappointed i am sure!


----------



## sjbno1

lol i have no will power but currently have no ic's left thankfully and wont be buying anymore i have bfn so refuse to see anymore lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I was testing at 4dpo ... Oops!! *


----------



## jem_5500

hello!! please check my test on testers page, think i have :bfp: did test this pm and will do one agin tomorrow am


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I see it!!! .... Ooo do you have any FRER's?*


----------



## jem_5500

no should I go and get one when hubby gets in but would be tonight. I did an OPK too which i posted


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*yes deffo get one i reckon you will get a good line on a FRER!! ... I saw the OPK and i think its safe to say your preggers my deary!!   xx*


----------



## jem_5500

sounds really daft it puts me at 3 weeks 2 days thats still way to early!


----------



## sjbno1

i cant see it that clearly but i'm rubbish at spotting bfps :haha: i can see a faint line though so id use a FRFR :) 

Good Luck hun x


----------



## Stef

GL Jem, try a FRER in a few days.

Sarah hows the new camera? Im gona try pick mine up before setting off to meet Kerrance tomorrow. Infact, might even be cheeky, it says wait 24 hours before collection on my RM card, i was only leaving 23 any way but might leave 22 and give it a little charge so I can take it with me. 

Really looking forward to tomorrow. Been far too long... Can you guess where we are meeting up? :rofl:

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Costaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! *


----------



## sjbno1

i'm loving the new camera? what one have you got being delivered? 

Mines currently charging i'm itching to have a play but being patient lol


----------



## Stef

Ive gone for this one Lumix FS37 (linky)

We got some pennies for Christmas and wanted a new digital compact, we have a sony dslr but its so much of a faff on sometimes I wanted something that I can stick in my handbag take to take with me etc with out lugging the big camera bag etc round with us. 

Lol it was always going to be Costa 

x


----------



## sjbno1

there point and shoots are suppose to be fab :D my cousin swears by her panasonic compact :D cant wait to see what pics you get :D you'll have to share :D

i want to come along to a meet up :( you both live so far away :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awwwwwwwww sarah  Come up north for a holiday!!*


----------



## sjbno1

i've just booked disney land dont think sam will let me book another mini trip lol


----------



## Stef

when do u go sarah?

xx


----------



## jem_5500

I love costa! Have fun...they may be out for a while though SNIFF!

We have gone from a slim cam to fat one and I miss the small one like you stef just to chuck in my bag and not look like a japenese tourist!

ok so another test hubby couldnt resist buying on way home is a clear line, will wait a few more days now to text again just pray its sticky xx

Have a fab meet guys, Sarah your not a million miles from me!
Jo


----------



## Stef

Congrats Jem. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Lol @ jap tourist. Always makes me laugh! 

Right im away to cook the hubbys tea. Oh I just love him coming in at 10:30 wanting tea. ughh! 

x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Congrats Jem *


----------



## sjbno1

yay to a clearer line Jem :) congrats hun :) btw i have no idea where Hampshire is lol :blush:

Steph - we're going away in April :) cant wait :) My mum has agreed to house sit which is fab too as it means I dont need to put the dogs in kennels :) gotta love that :) 

i'm loving my new cam but struggling to set it up to take a picture with a focal point and blurred back ground :wacko: these things are sent to try you lol i will try again when izzie is a awake :) 

right off to bed i'm knackered :)


----------



## jem_5500

lol sarah-just down the m25 and m3! lol

did frer and clear line. I posted in BFP forum as got a 'oh'; from my mum and silence really, we told early as i had issues with ollie when he was a dot so we want the support there is anything happend. not sure about that just yet!

your camera sounds extremly posh! way to complex for me!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Great frer jem  Congrats again hope you have a lovely pregnancy 

Well today we met up with Stef & co again .... It was really nice to see them all after so long and finally meet little Isla 
We met at Costa had a latte and a chat and baby snuggles  Then we went off to a pub and had some lunch xx
It was a really wet cold day so there wasnt much else we could do unfortuantly  But it was still nice to meet up xx*


----------



## jem_5500

Glad you had a good time, I think our winter is finally kicking in! Its freezing here! Ollie is being a pest today I have so much work to do and he wont settle so dh is getting cross and i have to keep intercepting! They are currently ging 'jump jump' a trip to mother in laws may be needed


----------



## Stef

Must be a day for pests, Olivia is being such a pest, I have so much housework and college work to do and I cant find the motivation either between tearing my hair out at Olivia and thinking about everything I need to do... I swear there is a break down inj the middle of all that somewhere.

Also need to pop to the supermarket to get stuff to make butternut squash and spinich curry for tonights tea

I had a lovely day yesterday despite getting wet, never mind though, heres to typical british weather.

Jem, im sure your mum will come round, perhaps she wasnt expecting it just yet if your doing your masters etc. I know my mum questions how I think im going to cope with uni if I get in... especially as ill be giving up my job. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Jem - congratulations hun, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :) 

M25, M3 means nothing to me :blush: where in Hampshire are you?

Kerri and Stef - glad you had a good day yesterday, shame about the weather but i'm sure you'll have some summer days where you could make up for it :D

not much to report here, i spoke to sam about visiting the Dr earlier than April, he is off on Tuesday and has suggested we book a Drs appointment for then :wacko: I think it will be good to get checked out and know if there is anything that could be causing me not to get pregnant :) 

Got my outfit for my friends wedding on Saturday (shes Twiglet on here) cant wait :) Izzie will be meeting Caitlyn for the first time :) I hope they get on as well as we think they will :) need to pop to Next tomorrow to get her, her outfit :)


----------



## Stef

Hey Sarah :hi:

Sounds a good idea bringing drs appointment forward, you have been trying well over a year since we started this thread so surely cant hurt to go and ask for some answers. :hugs: let us know how you get on. 

Next have some lovely girls things in their new seasons clothes, hope you find something nice. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

thanks Stef, i'm hoping they'll just say everything is fine but we'll see at least we're a step closer to finding out if there is anything not quite right :) so glad i have you girls still :hugs:

i cant wait to look in next although i am officially broke now - manged to spend £91 in Dorothy perkins today - bad times when that happens! OOPS! gonna be on low spend for the rest of the month now :wacko:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*You will always have us Sarah xx and hopefully the dr will say all is well ... Like Stef says let us know how you get on xx

*


----------



## sjbno1

thanks sweet, sometimes i feel like i dont belong here now as everyone has got there bfps and had there babies :) i am so pleased for everyone but sometimes i just feel that i cant really talk about it now :shrug:

Anyway i'm being silly this week has been quite hard, my friend at work is going to start ttc in June, and i know that if shes get a bfp before me i'm gonna be gutted really


----------



## Stef

Aww Sarah, you will always have us and thankfully this thread seems to be coming together more lately too. 

You can always talk about it to us, I know it hasnt taken as long for some of us as it has for you but dosent mean we forgot how much it can drag you down etc. :hugs: 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Nooo dont be daft of course you belong here.. Infact you belong here more than us seen as were all gatecrashing the ttc boards after having our babies .... Tut tut!! 
Talk about it, rant about it or whatever as much as you like ., that's what we're here for xx

Your new goal Sarah is : Beat the friend to a bfp!!!*


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Kerri - defo need to work on it :) will try my best :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all well went for a family meal for my aunt's 60th last night was really nice to see them all well don't no what dpo i am but no i Defoe ovulated on cd17 i had a +opk and egg white to x x x


----------



## sjbno1

best of luck for this month Caz :) i'm ok thanks :) 

ohhh girls so funny went to ring the drs up (my mum is a receptionist there) and she was on the phones - never have i hung up so quickly in my life :haha: note to self ring in the mornings when shes not there lol


----------



## Stef

:rofl: Sarah, did you manage to get in today then?

Ive been invited to another uni interview, my heart is telling me to go as I really want to go to uni this year and im not confident my interview went well in my 1st choice uni but my head is telling me that its not probably very likely if I got into this uni that i'd be able to commit to it. The commute is further, which is gona be so hard when Chris works a silly shift and having 1 child in school and 1 child in nursery. Also the placements are going to be spread across Yorkshire rather than in/around the north east which automatically makes it hard for when ive to do night shift placements. Dont know what to do for the best. Thinking of just going along any way, probably more for the experience than anything else and then if I dont get in either ive experience and kinda what what to expect and what to improve upon if I need to apply again next year! Waiting til March to find out if ive got in my first choice is killing me already! Grrr!!

head is in a pickle

xx


----------



## sjbno1

If it were me I'd go anyway, as you say you can gain experience and you don't know what's gonna happen yet so there's no point guessing the outcome yet either way :) and you won't be thinking what if which are the worst things :)

Didn't manage to get to the drs or ring them, will ring tomorrow :) currently Sam says hed going to make the effort to dtd every day for the next 10days :wacko: I doubt this very much so we'll see I guess lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Just go to it anyway then see what happens and try not to worry about it in the meantime .... I know what your like

Oooh sarah ..... Make sure he does!... Headstart in beating the friend to the bfp!! hehe xx*


----------



## Stef

Yes you girls are right!!

Sarah, 10 days in a row... bloody hell... I think that might even beat Kerri's record. :rofl: Defo a head start in beating your friend to a bfp though :thumbup: Tell Sam if he dosent hold his promise you wont wash his clothes for the next 10 days men have a proper washing machine phobia. 

xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahaha my record worked  We produced my amazing little babakins  

I agree .... Steven has been off for 3 weeks .... yet he moaned that he didnt have any socks in his drawer ready for going back to work cuz I hadnt done the wash load that had most of the socks in so they were ready in time ... erm youve been off work for 3 weeks .... you could of turned the washing machine on!*


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hii ladies do you mind if I join you all?? I'm not officially TTC just more NTNP (just without opks) just DTD and hoping things happen. Got my implant out yesterday so not even sure where abouts I am ATM which is frustrating lol!! Anyway :dust: to you all :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey stevensmummy  welcome xx

Good luck with NTNP/TTC 
Since this thread started I've had my bfp & had my baby she's 10weeks old now ... We kinda just stuck around for chats ... There is some girls still ttc though x*


----------



## Stef

Stevensmummyx said:


> Hii ladies do you mind if I join you all?? I'm not officially TTC just more NTNP (just without opks) just DTD and hoping things happen. Got my implant out yesterday so not even sure where abouts I am ATM which is frustrating lol!! Anyway :dust: to you all :) x

Hello. Welcome to the thread. I have also since had my BFP and LO is now almost 5 months old :shock:

Good luck NTNP

xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Thanks ladies!! Here's hoping this is a lucky thread then! Both your LO's are soo cute!! X


----------



## Stef

Stevensmummy, thanks :cloud9:

well... im going to a weaning course today... will be... interesting, feel a little silly being a 2nd time mummy going on a weaning course but HV said I should go just to get out of the house and meet more people. 

Feeling really nervous about going, especially since I will be late as it starts at 1pm and ive to pick liv up at 1pm from nursery at the other side of town. 

Arghh... Best be off xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Sounds fun!! I wish I had done all the classes I had been offered when I was pg with steven and when he was born but I was too scared :hehe: I would defo do it next time round! Have fun stef :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Enjoy the class!  xx*


----------



## sjbno1

I forgot the classes lol :blush:

Welcome Stevens mummy :wave: Im Sarah and still ttc boo what's your name btw :)

Right booked my drs appointment for next Wednesday but told Sam we need to keep DVD :) I let him have a night off last night but he won't get away easily tonight lol

Kerri I remember your ttc mission lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hi Sarah lol, oops my bad, my name is Charlene :) and I hope you get your BFP soon!! x


----------



## sjbno1

:haha: no probs :) hi Charlene :)

You must be excited to have your coil out :)


----------



## Stef

pmg sarah i read that as you must be excited to have your cock out at first glance :rofl:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

It's the implant I had which was the rod in my arm :) yeah super excited!! Just hoping it doesn't have any long lasting effects on my body, i never returned to my normal cycles after BCP so I'm hoping this won't leave me in the same mess lol!! X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hahahaha typical dirty minded Stef *


----------



## jem_5500

:haha: at stef!

How is eceryone sorry been so quiet x

Been suffering, got sent home today as threw up with ms BUT was caught, then they decided I had the sickness bug going round at school and sent me home, which means I have to be off tomorrow as well to make it look realistically like it was a bug!!!:dohh:

I have now been given anti sickness which i had to wait for it to come in as I cannot take the common ones as they make me fit :blush:

SO Gp confirmed I was pregnancy test...he asked how many tests I had done I said 2.... more like 10! :winkwink:

BUT, they also said die to my bipolar i may not be able to bf and that upset me loads as surely suffering with this one of the best tings to bond is to bf? SO that will be disucssed in the coming months i am sure. they are also getting a consultant on board regards to my pregnancy with ollie and i may see them once or more dpeending. My other issue was its only a year since I had a massive inernal bleed and was in icu but they reckon it wont be a problem on a natural birth but have to speak to consultant.

What every happens \i am deptermined to enjoy this bump!

sorry that was a waffle thanks for reading xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Hey Jem!  

Yayy for getting the pregnancy confirmed   xx 
Sorry youve been sick but good idea about hiding it from work as a sickness bug! Yuck MS sucks and i hope the anti sickness tabs help! xx

Hope you can discuss further about your birth options and feeding options.... howcome they wont let you BF with bipolar ??*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm going to test next weekend if no af x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good Luck Caz! x*


----------



## jem_5500

x-TyMa-x said:


> *Hey Jem!
> 
> Yayy for getting the pregnancy confirmed   xx
> Sorry youve been sick but good idea about hiding it from work as a sickness bug! Yuck MS sucks and i hope the anti sickness tabs help! xx
> 
> Hope you can discuss further about your birth options and feeding options.... howcome they wont let you BF with bipolar ??*

they are not sure th effect of the meds on the baby xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Ahhh i see, Well i hope you get something sorted that your comfortable with.... At least youve got plenty of time to discuss your options before baby arrives xx
What gender are you hoping for this time or are you not bothered *


----------



## sjbno1

Hope you get some answers jem I know how rubbish it can be to be told you can't do something you really want to do :hugs:

Stef - dirty moo lol

Kerri :wave:

Well booked my drs appointment for next wednedaday. Really nervous now :wacko: really don't want to go but needs must I guess :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Sarah hope all goes well with the dr and you get some answers ... I've just read this thread back from page 1 Upto when Stef got her bfp!! Wowza that was strange ... Sooo many people joined and left ... Wonder how many of them got their bfp's?? 
Also I was sooo worried about ttc #2 back then ... Reading that with my little Macie fast asleep on me was surreal 

I love this thread and all you girls you've been like a second family xx *


----------



## Stef

Awwww Kerri bless you :hugs: 

Well I have decided I'm joining weight watchers again, I lost 2 stone with WW last time so really hoping I can get some similar results and more this time! 

Sarah, I can understand you not wanting to go, but hopefully it will start to give you some conclusive answers either way which will lead you into the right direction of what you need to do next etc rather than constantly being left in the dark and the will I won't I every month limbo. :hugs: hope it all goes really well. How's Sams promise of DTD every night coming along? 

Jem, lol @ passing off as a sickness bug! :haha: I remember when I first started my job there was a girl in my induction who ended up with a 'poorly tummy' the day after we started and she was blaming it on the staff canteen and the food she had eaten in there, she put a complaint in the lot and it turned out to be MS, was hilarious! She had no idea she was pregnant though! Lol

Sorry it's all up in the air about BFing, your consultant should be able to give you more answers I'm sure. 

Well... Today is gona be fun.... Not. I'm waiting for the gas man to do a gas safety inspection. Oh joyus! Productive morning so far though, I'm tidied up, washed 1 load & put it on the line, I've another load in, I've hoovered and polished and I'm about to go in the shower after a well deserved cup of tea. 

Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Good luck with your WW stef!! I really want to lose a bit of weight but i can't not give up bad food lol!! So I've decided to take up swimming again and try my hand at boxercise, starts next week of course! Until then I shall enjoy being lazy :haha:

And Sarah I agree with stef hopefully they can give you answers, hope it goes well for you xxx


----------



## Stef

Thanks!! Well I haven't had a single take away this year! I
Know we're only 13 days in but we usually have 1 per week. 

I'm going to take up swimming again, just been a little busy so far but I'm planning on going early morning before hubby goes to work and it will prepare me for getting up early again in prep for going back to work :cry:

Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I am ashamed to say that I have had a good few take aways lol I've had your share hehe!!
I was planning on going early this morning but my OH was working late and wanted a long lie in bed so I've rescheduled to next week x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*


Stef said:
↑

Thanks!! Well I haven't had a single take away this year!Click to expand...

CHRIST!!! Whats wrong with you!! haha x.. 

Stevensmummy ive had loads of takeaways too ... we will eat Stef's share then tell her all about it to make her jealous haha!! 

What a great friend i am hey Stef ... Your sooo lucky to have me!! hehe


Only joking .... Well done i actually am Very proud of you cuz i know your a bit of a takeaway queen like me ... so well done you and hope you stick to the WW xx*


----------



## Stef

Fook off!! I knew there was a reason why I am friends with you kerri... Not :rofl:

Only kidding, surprisingly I still love you :)

I best stick to the WW any way cos were going to be naughty at the end of feb when I gate crash at yours. Thought I might bake some cupcakes for the occasion too if you want me to?

Well its almost 4pm and the man still hasnt been, gota say im a little peeved. Its been a gorgeous day here and weve all been stuck in the bloody house :(

xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lol that sounds like a plan hehe!! Except when were ten tonne tessa's I think we may regret it lol!! 
How typical stef as soon as you sit on the loo the door will go lol!! X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*hahahaha thats true!! Stef will have the last laugh then!! *


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls,

thanks for the posts and support :hugs: i'll let you know how we get on! we've currently dtd cd9, 11, 14 and gonna try and dtd tonight as been having some ovu type pains so worth another shot i guess - not quite dtd every day though :angry:

Stef - good luck with WW :D sure you'll do fab again :D

Steviesmum - boxercise sounds fab :D

Kerri - meanie pants!! LOL


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Good luck sarah I hope you get your BFP!! I shall keep everything crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## Stef

Sarah how did it go at the drs today ?

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well sarah fx bfp hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*

looking forward to updates sarah xx*


----------



## sjbno1

hay girls, where has everyone gone? 

Well we went to the Drs yesterday and I am going for a blood test tomorrow to test for ovu again and thyroid plus some other things :) also Sam has to do a sperm test - the only problem with that is that he needs to do the deed and then we need to get it to the hospital within 45 mins!!! what a pain in the ass lol

Anyway the dr told us, as we have izzie we wont be eligable for ivf on the NHS :shrug: so even if the results arent good it would still cost us in the end :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

same as us Sarah we have to go private we have a son i am doing egg sharing in august but i hope we can do it all are self so we don't need to go back x x x


----------



## Stef

Sarah, thats pretty crappy about the IVF thing just because you already have 1 child. Perhaps the government should take that approach that if you already have 1 child then they arent gona pay benefits for the tax payer to support them and their ever expanding families. Eugh. (thats another rant for another day)

Glad they're doing things now thoigh to try and help rather than telling you to keep ttc for x amount of months before they look into anything. Hope all is well with the blood tests etc. 

As for Sam... thats some demand, getting to the hospital within 45 mins to drop off his sample! Lol!

I dont know where every one has gone, the thread has been deserted again :nope:

Come back! :haha: If not ill have to think of a new plea :rofl:

xx


----------



## sjbno1

Caz - its crap isnt it :hug: fingers crossed we'll get our bfp the other conventional way :D

Stef - Sams first reply was does that mean I wont be able to go to sleep afterwards :haha: also can you imagine the stress trying to get that the hospital :haha:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Lol could the not have let him do the sample in the hospital rather than trying to get it there within 45 mins lol!! You should definitely have the benny hill theme playing on the journey lol! 
And I agree that it's rubbish they won't fund your ivf because you already have a kid, but hopefully you manage to conceive naturally! You never know! Xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am having a few pimm's tonight hope you all have a nice weekend x x x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Enjoy caz!! I also hope you all have a lovely Saturday night! Xx


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls, whats everyone up to this weekend? this week we've been off so trying to finish off the house, out front room is now finished and our hall way is all painted and carpeted - will try and upload some photos once i tidy up :haha: also yesterday we had a skip and emptied 5yrs of rubble out of the garden! that was hard work - feeling knackered after that :haha: today we've been food shopping, then out for lunch with my mum, aunt and cousin :D tomorrow we're going to Sams mums for lunch then going to watch my cousin dance :D cant wait :D 

Caz - enjoy your pimms :D 

Stevensmummy - hope your having a nice weekend :D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i have had ewcm for 2 days now but not jew to ovulate yet and i have just started decaff green tea again could it be that x x x


----------



## sjbno1

No idea caz :shrug: could you ovu early?

Got my blood results back and everything normal :) so happy now Sam needs to do his test :wacko: not sure he's to keen :/


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Glad everything is ok with you Sarah!! Hope sams tests go well too! X


----------



## caz & bob

glad all is fine sarah x x x


----------



## Stef

So pleased all is well with you Sarah. Great result :thumbup: I can imagine Sam isnt so keen I reckon if I was a bloke i'd be the same but they deal with 'the white stuff' every day, it will be just another day in the office to them kinda thing. 

Its like my smear on Thursday, im proper dreading it, dont wana have it done at all yet it will be 'just another routine smear' for the nurse. Eugh!

Cant wait to see pics of your finished house Sarah, how exciting. I love the feeling of satisfaction it gives you having finished decorating. :)

Caz, ive no idea


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Glad all is well Sarah must be a relief for you xx*


----------



## sjbno1

Kerrrriiiiiiiiiiii - where have you been??? are you ok?

Stef - thanks hun, i think we're just going to play it by ear for the mo as the rules to deliver the "goods" :haha: are really strict and i think at the moment we just cant get them there in the time allowed etc so will probably get Sam to do the test in the next month or so :)

if i could get a bfp then he wouldnt need the test :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Awwww ano I've not been on Bnb as much recently infact I've not been on the laptop that much either cuz it's sooooo slow!!! Seriously a dead snail could move faster!!! 

How are we all???*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a chilled one afm think i am ovulating wooopp hers a pic but think it will be darker tomorrow x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120128-00063.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sjbno1

Kerri - you need to tell Steven to get you a new one :)

Caz - Goodluck for this month :)

Cd28 here and been getting af type cramps for days :( sure its gonna be either cd29 or cd30 that af arrives :( hoping cd30 as at least then I can eat copious amounts of chocolate on the way home from work to console myself lol


----------



## caz & bob

hope she stays away sarah hun x x x


----------



## sjbno1

Aww thanks Hun, I'm sure she'll be here - I'm even wondering if overnight as I've been getting cramps all evening :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Good luck sarah .. fingers crossed she stays away 

Ive still not had my 1st PP period and im nearly 3month PP!!! .... Gonna ask the HV on wed when i take macie for her 2nd injections as im starting to worry something is wrong*


----------



## Stef

Kerri, mine returned alright and now since 3rd December they have disappeared!! Must be on Holiday! Lol. I asked the nurse when i went for my smear and she offered me no suggestions. :/ (smear was awful by the way. Yuk) 

Sarah, hope AF stays away. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## sjbno1

Still getting cramps but no af :wacko: no doubt she'll appear - horrid witch

Kerri - have you taken a test just I case ;)

Steve - boo to s,ear test :( at least it's over with :)

Grrrr having right food battles with izzie now :( since she was about 18months (or longer) she point blank refuses most foods at dinner, she won't touch vegetable and I'm not sure what else to do :( she won't even try things :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Oh nooo  hope its a phase and it passes soon..... Tyler can be picky with food too ... drives me nuts!

Im not pregnant .... weve only dtd once and the job wasnt finished if you get me!! lol*


----------



## sjbno1

I'm just so frustrated with her food eating habits - we go away in April and i'm dreading what shes going to eat when we go away :( it sounds bad but as the Euro rate is so bad i'm dreading the amount of money we're likely to waste on her not eating food we buy :shrug:

Kerri - i'd still test just to makesure - sometimes you dont need to finish dtd if you had penestrated sex iykwim :) better to check incase lol


----------



## sjbno1

Doh shes arrived

So poor Sam needs to take his test now :wacko: in other news though all my cycles for the last 4 months have been 28 days :D wont mean muhc as mine always change but hay ho lol


----------



## Stef

Steve? Have I had a sex change or you been on the wine again Sarah! :rofl: 

Sorry AF has arrived. :( 

Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Im goin to the drs today to ask them for advice x

 steve ..... hahahaha always thought you looked like a steve tbh!!

Sorry the witch arrived sarah  ... fancy sending her my way!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm hers my opks when do you think i ovulated ff said it was cd14 but cd15 look like it to me we never bd on cd15 but we did on cd16 and we are tonight do you think it will be enuf x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120130-00067.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sjbno1

Steve :haha: sorry hun, my stupid phone! 

Kerri - did you get to the Drs?

Caz - goodluck hun :D

Well i've booked my accupuncture consultant appointment tomorrow, hoping the lady can give me some information :) 

I'm actually gonna take a break from ttc at the mo - we go away in April so i dont want to be pregnant when we go to disney land etc :) what do you think? i figure going to see the accupuncture lady would still be a good idea as it will give my body time to respond and then in April I should be in a good healthy mind / body crap to ttc again? what do you think?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm think i am 3 or 4 dpo woopp we didn't :sex: last night think i will be covered sarah i think you should try it hun x x x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*I did go drs hun they booked me in for bloods to check my thyroid etc but ......


exactly 3months pp today and my period is here ........ finally!!!!!! lol typical huh ... if it had come yesterday it could of saved me a drs trip 

Happy 3months Macie .....  scary!*


----------



## caz & bob

aw 3 month goes so quick x x x


----------



## caleblake

hello ladies :hi: just popping through to see how everyone is. Apologies for been MIA but my computer broke in november and ive just only got a new one. Things are going well with us. Blakes 5 months this week (happy 3 months to macie too) cant believe how quick its went. He is a fantastic baby and Calebs still being an amazing big brother. We have managed to get a few holidays booked for this year so Im looking forward to getting away as a family of 4. Lovely to read all your updates xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: has got me 27day cycle never get them my cycles are between 28 to 32 weird x x x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hey ladies how is everyone :)!! 
Witch got me at 33 days after my Implant came out, Sooo happy that I know whats going on and OH suggested buying some opks this month :)! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun this month x


----------



## Lou78

Hi ladies, can I join? First month of TTC #2, DD will be 2 next month.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hun welcome x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hey ladies how is everyone getting on? X


----------



## prickly

Hi Ladies! Just dropping in to join this thread!
I think I am 1-2dpo today, according to FF chart.
Been trying to conceive number 2 for far too long! Age 40.

*Just a quick question ladies* - am using OPK kits, BBT temp checking, and charting my CM...*can you take a look at these pics and let me know what you think?* 
I hardly ever / never get a darker LH line than the reference line on OPK tests, which is why I use charting CM and BBT alongside the OPK tests. 

Im a little worried that I may have BD'd too early this cycle, but all my previous cycles I have ovulated very close to my LH surge (usually within a few hours of getting my surge!) and I didnt want to miss that egg! lol. My partner was away working on the day of my surge so we BD'd the night before I got my surge - so in essence:

We BD'd around midnight Saturday 3rd March with abundant EWCM; 

It looks like I started my LH surge Sunday 4th March afternoon (what do you all think from the OPK pics?), 

I felt really crampy ovulation type pains from Sunday night / and through Monday 5th March morning,

OPK tests showed I was still surging Monday 5th March morning! (I think! what do you ladies think?!)....

OPK tests today 6th March are negative again.

My Temp rise happened on Monday 5th. 
My CM was egg white and abundant from 2nd March, until it changed to watery on the 5th March and had dried / gone as of today 6th March.

Do you think I BD'd too early ladies? We used preseed and basically BD'd around 24 and 48 hours prior to ovulation. Too early? How long can spermies survive?

Any advice appreciated!
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 0









photo (1).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 0









photo (5).jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1









photo (6).jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hun i would say the 5th one is the + hun you should be covered with the bd do it tonight and tomorrow that should well cover you x x


----------



## hopingnowsit

Hello Ladies....It's been a while and I just wanted to update you as i haven't been on in soooo long...after almost 4 years of trying for #2 I gave birth on Feb 1st to a beautiful baby boy...he was 3 weeks premature and has no health problems...I want to thank you all for the support you gave me...:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## Lou78

Congratulations hopingnowsit! X


----------



## Lou78

Congrats Caznbob on your bfp! How's things going?


----------



## Lou78

Not been on here for a few months as trying not to think about TTC too much. Think we're going to try for 2 more months then take a break due to possibly moving countries and jobs next year... So fingers crossed for this month or next!


----------



## bbblues

Haven't been on in a year. Hope everyone is well. Last summer was a big bust. Had an ectopic and then blood clot in October. Took time off. On metformin, provera, and clomid now. Well actually when I get back from Disney next week &#128515; wish me luck


----------



## gardenofedens

hmm, looks like this thread has been forgotten....any TTC#2ers out there to liven up this thread?

I'm 28 and have a baby girl who will be five weeks old tomorrow. It took nine cycles of charting and well timed BDing to conceive her so my DH and I have decided not to use birth control going forward. We're really looking forward to adding to our family though we know it likely won't even have a chance to happen until she's at least six months old since I'm exclusively breastfeeding. In the meantime, we're just BDing when it feels right and hoping for a less stressful journey this time around. In a perfect world, we'd love to welcome twin boys to our family in early 2014.


----------



## bbblues

Congrats on your daughter. She's adorable. Enjoy her, they get big so fast. &#128516;


----------

